#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-10
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-10 08:01:23 +0800
<larry___> good morning
<larry___> 有没有大侠知道在浏览器中使用terminal的方法
<jiero> larry___: 有没有变通的办法？
<larry___> jiero: 你是说有变通的方法？
<jiero> larry___: 你需要的效果是啥？自己想办法，不会就一个终端塞浏览器把。
<larry___> jiero: 错了，是在浏览器中的终端。你google一下termkit
<jiero> larry___: 。。。加壳的。。。
<jiero> larry___: 晕。有意义吗。。。算，我很少用命令
<larry___> 不是加壳 那么简单额啊
<jiero> larry___: 没多大区别
<jiero> larry___:  js浏览器套
<larry___> jiero: 功能上是没有区别，但是实现这个想法的方法比较有意思
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jiero> 周一大家懒惰么。。。
<maivel> arch里comix换成mcomix了，图标很有爱~
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<jiero> maivel: 测试报告
<larry___> 有人试过TermKit没？
<larry___> 在arch上
<Jakalala> 今天天气不好
<Drocula> 恩
<jiero> ofan: 晕死了，手机相机开着耗电超快的。好象是感光器耗电
<roylez> jiero: 早
<jiero> roylez: 早。找不到工作了。
<roylez> jiero: 你不是有工作的吗？
<jiero> roylez:  那么再继续找别家
<jiero> roylez: 没有啊。
<jiero> roylez: 我是说正式的，平面设计/印刷
<roylez> jiero: 别惦记着本专业，广撒网吧。澳大利亚的就业状况你应该明白的
<jiero> roylez: 没有当前专业，怎么要签证啊。。。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> jiero: 那你加油吧。多求神
<jiero> roylez: 这个专业赚钱多。所以找人少。工资$35起步。。。老师都这么说。。。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<maivel> jiero: 用着和comix没啥区别 说是comix的一个分支 修复一些bug comix很久没更新了
 * jiero 拜roylez
<jiero> maivel:  哦。好的。
 * jiero 谢过
<zgzz> roylez: 主席
<holmescn> 请问有人使用btrfs吗？
<roylez> zgzz: ...
<roylez> zgzz: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68395eb1jw1dlwmgvszhzj.jpg
<Oooops> 弹涂鱼
<holmescn> ??
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓你早啊
<jiero> roylez:  主席，Dell 得 Outlet 可以信赖吗。你一直不回复这个。 http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/products/quickship/au/en/vostro_notebook?c=au&l=en&s=dfo
<Oooops> 改发新浪图了啊
<kk> ⇪ ti: Pre-configured New Systems - Vostro Laptop | Dell Australia
<jiero> Oooops: 蚯蚓好
<Oooops> jiero: 你也乱叫
<roylez> jiero: 可以信啊
<jiero> Oooops: 其实我眼里更像豆虫哦。
<Oooops> 贪吃的哪个？
<jiero> roylez: 谢主席。
<Oooops> 说不定dell的bios刷了的。不能安装lin
<jiero> Oooops: 种类划分我不知道。大概就是白色绿色的可以下锅得那种
<Oooops> 死罗杰
<jiero> Oooops: 恩。要dd先。
<Oooops> 居然想吃
<jiero> Oooops: 不是啊。我绝对不齿。
<Oooops> 那我钻你
<moriramar> Oooops, 我進來就看到了個“鑽你”，我果斷哲學了……
<roylez> Oooops: 你越来越进入蚯蚓的角色了呢
<ofan> yoooo..
<jiero> Oooops: 我要买 17.3“得笔记本。
<Oooops> 准备谁叫，就钻死谁。
<Oooops> 17，太大了
<jiero> 贪吃虫
<ofan> vim有没有重新绘制屏幕的命令？
<jiero> Oooops: 才3 KG 技术进步了哦。我以前得的15”都要3KG了。
<Oooops> 不好拿的
<Oooops> ofan: 窗口改变，就会重绘。
 * jiero 拜 lainme tenzu
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
 * lainme 拜 jiero
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<lainme> roylez: 主席早
 * tenzu 拜见主席, 罗姐, 囡囡
<Oooops> 咋拜浪妹了
<Oooops> 蓝妹
 * tenzu 拜蚯蚓神
<Oooops> 乖
<Oooops> lainme: 这名字好不。
<lainme> Oooops: 哪个
<Oooops> 蓝妹
 * jiero 听到想起 蓝妹妹。。。
<jiero> 蓝精灵。。。
<Oooops> 蓝精灵的那
<tenzu> 蓝精灵村只有一个female
<jiero> tenzu:  还不是真的蓝精灵。。。
<lainme> Oooops: Oops
<Oooops> 咋不是真的
<jiero> Oooops: 各各巫造得。
<Oooops> 没这印象
<Oooops> 发现，应该改一个opera热键出来
<jiero> Oooops: 前几天看到 argh, aargh, aaargh, aaaargh 对比使用频率
<Oooops> 这啥
<jiero> Oooops: 现在 oops   ooops ooooops
<jiero> 哈哈
<Oooops> 本来就是oops补全长度的
<Oooops> 我的命名规则
<roylez> jiero: 蚯蚓赛跑吗？
<tenzu> Oooops: 那为啥要大写?
<jiero> roylez: 感觉是多节虫。。。
<jiero> roylez: 干脆和蛋蛋一致叫丸子
<Oooops> 大写，更容易钻死你。
<tenzu> roylez: 蚯蚓在比谁长
<tenzu> Oooops: 你这nick太恶了
<Oooops> 比疼猪好
<jiero> roylez: tenzu: 你们都分一个 O 让 Oooops 还原oops
<Oooops> 分吧
<Oooops> Oooops
<roylez> 我不要蚯蚓零件
<Oooops> 吐泥巴的弹涂鱼 roylez
<Oooops> roylez
<jiero> 谈吐间烟灰云散。。。
<tenzu> 反白难看
<if_else> 各位兄台，我再 irssi 的 bitlbee 频道注册：
<jiero> 反白？
<if_else>  09:44     if_else| register irc
<if_else>  09:44        root| Nick is already registered
<if_else>  09:44     if_else| identify irc
<if_else>  09:44        root| The nick is (probably) not registered
<Oooops> 1 0 特意反转底色的
<if_else> 怎么会是这个样子？
<if_else> 用户信心注册了，但是无法验证？
<if_else> 信息
<Oooops> 傻了。这名字，怎么会给你注册
<if_else> 谢谢
<if_else> Oooops: 兄，是我注册错了？
<jiero> Oooops: 我现在有时间了。。。嗯多。。。
<Oooops> bitlbee至少限制了字典
<Oooops> jiero: 多了也没用。没啥好玩的
<if_else> Oooops: 兄，以前都是这样用的！
<Oooops> 。这么短的，保留字吧
<if_else> Oooops: 兄，为什么一个显示注册，验证时又提示说没有注册
<Oooops> 已经被注册了。被软件管理的。是别人注册了。
<Oooops> 说不定就是作者注册的
<jiero> Oooops: ？？？
<jiero> Oooops: 昨天写得那些手机想法看到了么？评论？
<Oooops> 没
<jiero> Oooops: [14:19] <jiero> iGoogle: 首先，要能把3.5mm 耳机大部分插进去，只露着线；然后背后左右不对称，一边厚；再然后可以设置角落敏感区，这样任何手机都可以用滑动手势了。
<jiero> [14:19] <jiero> iGoogle: 晚安。
<ofan> Oooops: 不改变窗口怎么搞
<Oooops> 3.5的，很大了。你那空间，一个很大的空，会丑的。
<Oooops> ofan: 为什么要随时刷新
<Oooops> 角落，不好触摸的。 jiero
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。只露线不露孔哦。就是像套一样得。
<jiero> Oooops: 怎么会？
<Oooops> 你试试触摸板的角
<Oooops> 不好控制的。
<Oooops> 占用很大
<jiero> Oooops: 我的手指默认就放角落啊。
<Oooops> 屏幕4个角，显示的东西就没响应了？
<jiero> Oooops: 不是，双击角落，然后拖到另一个角落
<jiero> Oooops: 划线啊
<Oooops> 那更不好操作。手机上还双击再拖
<jiero> Oooops: 总比一个按钮强吧
<Oooops> 你可以划线到角落嘛
<Oooops> 到边更好
<jiero> Oooops: 那个就太容易误操作了
<Oooops> 有4个菜单
<jiero> Oooops: 当然也好。
<Oooops> 不会误操作。
<Oooops> 划线到边，很少的
<jiero> Oooops: 不过边缘有感应得手机不多
<Oooops> 屏幕边缘
<jiero> Oooops: 我只知道N900左右边缘有感应，上下没有
<Oooops> 相当于短划，长划
<Oooops> 短划，就不到边
<Oooops> 还要搞一个动态提示的，就像opera的手势
<jiero> Oooops: 短划好。简单更好
<Oooops> 那圆形的提示
<jiero> Oooops: QT5做。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> Oooops: 圆形的？提示？
<Oooops> 动态的。
<jiero> Oooops: 揉合那些吗。恩。我该找nokia要UI设计职务额
<jiero> 哈哈
<Oooops> 指示几个反向的功能
<jiero> 反向？不明白了
<Oooops> 方向
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<Oooops> 安装opera，右键拖动，就看到了。
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-10 10:00:32 +0800
<jiero> Oooops: 都要定义的话对人们来说太麻烦了喔。
<Oooops> 8个方向，足够你定义全了
<jiero> Oooops: 我知道那个，我玩Zero-K建设指令都可以按住右键出
<jiero> Oooops: 我最讨厌这个了~~~
<Oooops> 还不包括折线拖动
<jiero> -.-
<Oooops> 方便的。
<jiero> Oooops: 恩。但是我习惯浏览网页时按住一个键。。。
<Oooops> 还按键干嘛
<jiero> Oooops: 比如你按住右面的滑块。
<jiero> Oooops: 多余动作。。。
<Oooops> 。就是右键拖动嘛
<Oooops> 右键手势
<jiero> Oooops: 我没习惯过手势
<Oooops> 当你舒适的，只用鼠标浏览的时候，就体会出了。
<jiero> Oooops: 恩。加紧写求职信了。。。然后去打零工了。。。
<Oooops> 。脱衣舞男？
<jiero> Oooops: 倒霉额，设计公司都需要直接写给boss。
<jiero> Oooops: 离我居所22个号码，我去拜访，然后人家让我联系boss。。。
<jiero> Oooops: 写email晕死。。。
<Oooops> email多简单
<jiero> Oooops: 对的。几分钟就完成了。
<roylez> jiero: email不管事的
<jiero> roylez:  那么？
<jiero> roylez:  直接打电话？
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: 恩
<roylez> jiero: 写email过去别人不看
<jiero> roylez: 我会两个都干的。
<jiero> roylez: 写完email，保存一份，发一份，然后明天打电话。
<jiero> roylez: 谢啦。
<Oooops> 嗯。 roylez 发垃圾邮件，有经验
<roylez> ...
<roylez> 我曾经干过脚本自动搜工作自动投简历的事情
<jiero> roylez: 我觉得那人收邮件不会太多的。
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋早...
<hamo> adam8157: 有事问你..
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<adam8157> 说
<hamo> adam8157: FAD那个，用报名不？
<adam8157> hamo: 我报了 啦啦啦
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋蛋你去？
<roylez> adam8157: 啥FAD？
<adam8157> jiero: 你昨天都说这个不好听了
<jiero> adam8157: 别人都这么叫了，我只是随了。。。
<adam8157> roylez: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-pre-arrival-guide.html
<kk> adam8157⇪ ti: FAD 2011 北京临行前指南 — LinuxTOY
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当你有空
<adam8157> jiero: 我们公司赞助的, 得去把钱吃回来 哇哈哈
<jiero> adam8157 。。。
<adam8157> 太直白了么...
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<hamo> adam8157: 据说有批萨？
<jiero> adam8157:  没想到啊。
<adam8157> hamo: 比格
<jiero> hamo: 批萨最便宜吧。
<hamo> adam8157: 晚餐有木？
<GNUdog|work> 主会场在北京航空航天大学新主楼会议中心
<adam8157> jiero: hamo 比格自助披萨
<jiero> adam8157:  我一个人吃一个pizza是不会饱的。
<GNUdog|work> 额，和 Gnome Asia 在一个地方
<jiero> adam8157: 因为我的身体基本不吸收油脂。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 羡慕
<hamo> jiero: 同羡慕...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问个关于可执行文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348056 不知道这个问题会不会比较小白，反正我是不知道该怎么解决，希望大家能给点帮助 如软件安装好以后，我们进入文件夹下执行./xxx 就会得到希望的结果， 我想问的是： ①我能不能把这个安装好的软件拷贝到其他电脑上使用（因为我没有 ...
<jiero> adam8157: 中医很早就告诉我，我的胰脏有问题。
 * Kandu 不羨慕了
<Oooops> 胰脏有问题
<jiero> Destine: 你去FAD吗？
<gfrog> 周末有人fedora day？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋你周末去嘛？
<Kandu> jiero: 我也吃不胖。。
<jiero> Oooops: 怎么了？
<adam8157> gfrog: qu
<Destine> jiero, 去，怎么？
<Oooops> 小白集合？
<jiero> Destine: 喔。只是问问呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那我也去围观，哈哈
 * hamo 突然发现我没有FAS帐号...
<Destine> jiero, 你要去么？
<jiero> Destine: 我不去。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去撒
<jiero> Destine: 太远了
<adam8157> Destine: 你也去的吧?
<MeaCulpa> .
<adam8157> hamo: 让 GNUdog|work 给你加
 * jiero 从没到过北京
<Destine> adam8157, 去的。
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 你自己不能加啊？
<jiero> adam8157: 好好招待悦悦
 * gfrog 突然想不起来俺自己的FAS帐号了。。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我都是让别人加的
<GNUdog|work> = =
 * adam8157 一睹悦姐真容
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 求添加...
 * gfrog fedoraproject的邮箱怎么能拿到呢
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 按照你的格式发过来吧
<Oooops> 额。狗狗也是那地方的。才记起。
 * ScarletWolf IRC登录了半个小时。。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 用chat.freenode.net 重复尝试
<jiero> adam8157: 你的真容。我要看看。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我用了ssl登录
 * adam8157 只给神见过
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我也用了
<jiero> adam8157: 这个频道里我见过n多人的照片了。
<jiero> adam8157: 我不是神。是特例。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神仙姐姐 在哪？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 回去午睡吧。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 神来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 吾剛醒。。
<adam8157> Destine: 圆明园人多么? hiahia
<jiero> Evanescence: 你去FAD吗？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 继续睡吧。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么FAD?
 * adam8157 神说我的照片霸气
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦,你是说那个啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..好精神，，想 神仙姐姐 
<Destine> adam8157, 没去呢。
<jiero> 恩。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我不去,
<jiero> Evanescence: 喔。
<adam8157> Destine: 那天蓉蓉说你俩去, 还问我去不去...
<Evanescence> jiero: 你要去?
<jiero> Evanescence: 不。。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 对，然后没去。
<adam8157> Destine: 嗯嗯 挑个人少的时候
<Destine> adam8157, 好像北京就没人少的时候。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你要干吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. adam8157 你在 泡  Destine 神仙姐姐
<adam8157> Destine: 周三周四
<adam8157> jiero: 喂喂, 我是给他俩出谋划策
<jiero> adam8157: 我知道啊。你要证婚么。。。 /me quit随时准备
<Oooops> 没结婚前，都是自由的。
 * adam8157 哈哈
<Oooops> 支持 adam8157
<jiero> 。。。
<Oooops> lol
 * adam8157 滚蛋
 * adam8157 我匿
<GNUdog|work> Oooops, 顶一个
<Oooops> 看来狗狗也动心了。
 * jiero 发现这里也是一个社区的说
<Oooops> jiero: 本来也算嘛
<jiero> 恩。。。本来就少姑娘，一堆臭男人都受不了了。
<jiero> Oooops: 我说的社区的意思是——半封闭的意思喔。
<hamo> jiero: 感觉到浓浓的基情...
<jiero> hamo: ？
<Oooops> hamo: ... 你有潜质
<jiero> hamo:  跟着神被调整吧。
 * adam8157 hamo只改一个字符就变成啥啥咯
<Jakalala> 啊哈
<GNUdog|work> hamo, done
 * gfrog 木有FAS，求加 GNUdog|work 
<Oooops> 难道狗狗是当官的？
<Oooops> 批发签证的？
 * jiero 睡觉了。
<jiero> ç´¯
 * Jakalala 今天天气不好
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,请教mutt问题,怎么把一个读过的邮件,在离开mutt,或者变换folder的时候自动存到特定的目录? 有什么hook或者macro之类的吗?
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 信息发过来吧
<roylez> Evanescence: 自己搜啊，我没这需求
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11:00 洋垃圾
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 都要咩信息？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, ..
<Evanescence> roylez: 我找了半天没找着,问mutt的人,还没回复,急了才问你贝
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 汗
<roylez> Evanescence: 我上班呢，你补偿我工资不？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 不是有folder-hook么
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 我看看报名页面，就那个表格里的内容就成呗？
<Evanescence> roylez: 没钱的穷人,主席继续
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: folder-hook啊,我看看
<adam8157> Evanescence: folder-hook不是做这个的吧...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我记起来了,的确不是,只是应用在进入某个folder的时候才应用command的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那你推荐个思路,怎么做这个?
 * Oooops 发现 ibm 的2个胖子，又出去吃KFC
<adam8157> Evanescence: save-hook
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 他们会更胖的
<Oooops> 94啊。整天吃这。
<roylez> Evanescence: http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2005-01/msg00296.html
 * MeaCulpa Winter is coming
<kk> roylez⇪ ti: [PLUG] mutt close-hook advice
<Evanescence> adam8157: save-hook不是要按下s才能自动给folder名字么?也不是太自动啊
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 储存养分的季节？
<adam8157> o
<CyrusYzGTt> https://www.cloudsleuth.net/web/guest/global-provider-view
<Evanescence> roylez: 谢主席
<adam8157> roylez: 我现在是send的时候pipe到一个脚本 做一些检查 有没有啥更简单粗暴的方式
<Oooops> roylez: 你几斤了
<roylez> adam8157: 什么意思？
<roylez> adam8157: 你要干啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 邮件写完之后做些检查
<Oooops> 都超重了吧
<Jakalala> Haskell is terrible
<roylez> Oooops: 140吧
<adam8157> roylez: 怕漏掉附件...内置smtp
<Oooops> 。。咋还是这。
<roylez> adam8157: 漏附件多大的事啊，再发就是
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 到190没
<adam8157> roylez: 总是漏
<Evanescence> adam8157: 附件,有个vim脚本,可以提醒你没有加附件
<adam8157> Evanescence: 嗯 见过
<Jakalala>  /j #fedora-zh
<Evanescence> adam8157: 如果你用vim作为editor的话
<roylez> adam8157: send-hook？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 是, 但是那个不好...
<Evanescence> roylez: 赞同
<adam8157> roylez: 现在就是send-hook 然后pipe到一个脚本 然后警告
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 说的是 Dell Outlet么。。。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我也觉得,不过没有更好的方式了
<roylez> adam8157: 那还说啥
 * adam8157 询问更简单粗暴的方式...
<roylez> adam8157: 你可以把警告做成 dialog ...
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 对
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 190? 你太小看我了
<Evanescence> roylez: mutt里要怎么dialog,还是脚本里的dialog?
<Oooops> 发附件，用Mail::Sender。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 我到了190就又能扣篮了
<roylez> Evanescence: 脚本dialog
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ..210?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我觉得dialog比较完美
<gfrog> adam8157: send-hook了还能打回来重新编辑嘛？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我就是notify-send发警告
<MeaCulpa> dialog丑陋
<Evanescence> gfrog: 好像不能
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, done
<MeaCulpa> 还不如土的input
<gfrog> Evanescence: 那还hook干嘛。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: send-hook发生在发送之前
<Evanescence> adam8157: dialog可以确认,但是notify不行
<adam8157> o
<Evanescence> gfrog: hook是为了自动化
<Oooops> zenity
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Dialog也可以漂亮的。链接的
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 赞！，另外球教怎么申请FAS，为神马我sign了那个协议还不行。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我知道，我是问检查出问题之后能不能取消send动作
<adam8157> gfrog: 需要潜规则
<jiero> MeaCulpa: N900就是标准的GTK dialog，但是和计算机上感觉不同。
<roylez> adam8157: printer=$(dialog --stdout --title "Printing $*" --menu "Select a printer:" 0 0 0 $(lpstat -v |awk '{print $3,$4}' |sed -r 's-^(.*?): (.*)$-\1 \2-'))
<adam8157> gfrog: 你y才会发送的
<roylez> [ ! -z $printer ] && lpr -P $printer $*
<gfrog> adam8157: laf，找谁潜？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，好吧，理解这个hook发生的位置了
<roylez> adam8157: 我原来用这个作为mutt的print_command，选择打印机并打印
<Oooops> roylez: 可怜的，换perl
<MeaCulpa> jiero: adam8157 直接这么:   echo "CTRL-D to exit..."; cat | 任意坨shit
 * Oooops bs 浪费精力的mutt
<adam8157> roylez: 好东西, 看看去, 以前还真不晓得dialog
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 需要有键盘才行啊。
<Oooops> adam8157: zenity。别dialog
<Oooops> 都过时的
<roylez> 蚯蚓是蝼蚁
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，原来没在说linux啊...
<adam8157> Oooops: 目标是尽量console下通用
<Oooops> opera嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 后门下去吧
<Oooops> 蛋疼的，有X不用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的后门，我要绕大圈子
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  。。。
<roylez> 楼下见
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大厅
<Oooops> 2胖子下去了
 * adam8157 刚来上班 你们就吃午饭啊?
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，heredoc里放参数太搞了，还要转义$
<Oooops> 酷胖。。。真重
 * MeaCulpa away
<Oooops> adam8157: 现代社会。老折腾过时的干嘛。
<adam8157> Oooops: 经常ssh...
<Oooops> sshfs
<missing> Oooops: 那么关心人家干吗?ee,准备找机会收回扣咩
<adam8157> Oooops: ssh登录哦!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: GNUdog|work: casper太给力了，竟然留自己domain的邮箱。。。
<Oooops> missing: ibm的家伙，才专门搞过时的东西，别人折腾不起，收钱容易。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也可以用google apps弄一个
<Oooops> adam8157: expect嘛
<missing> Oooops: 你们公司搞什么要请ibm的?
<missing> 过时?好用就不过时啊
<Oooops> 我们才不请。那是集团的傻子请的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我早有，懒得维护，最后还是转发到了gmail里，费那劲干嘛
<missing> lol
<Oooops> dialog找被替代了。还在用。
<missing> Oooops: 有钱,ibm可不是随便请的
<Oooops> 一堆awk sed，不如一个perl行。
<Oooops> 皮包公司。
<missing> 我这里请ibm做办公自动化的好像不要多少钱
<missing> 几十万的生意也做的
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 这没什么啊
<Oooops> 集团的网站，至今不支持lin登录。 missing
<missing> Oooops: 你应该立刻辞职表示愤怒,哈哈
<Oooops> 我们可以ignore的。
<missing> ie only的吗?
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 罢工表示抗议
<missing> Oooops: 登录集团网站干吗?
<Oooops> ibm都被炒了的。骗钱走人
<Oooops> 留一烂摊子
<missing> Oooops: ...不会吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你加了 最后一个还是我啊...
<missing> 做什么的?
<missing> erp?
<gfrog> adam8157: 刷新
<Oooops> missing: 你们那鸟公司，也搞这。lol
<adam8157> o
<missing> Oooops: 不是我公司,听说人家搞的,我公司就几个鸟人...不是对外根本不需要电脑,虽然现在办公室人手一台,那都是上网槛新闻用的
<Oooops> missing: 我说呢
<missing> Oooops: 高了一个库存软件倒是...
<Oooops> 进存销的？
<Oooops> win下多了。盗版
<missing> 是啊,当然盗版,sql 2000都多少钱了
<missing> 免费的进销存有大把的
<Oooops> 还sql的。我都看到过mysql+apache的。
<ScarletWolf> missing: 搞不懂有那么多免费数据库不用，偏要用sql server。。。
<Oooops> 还不说明license
<missing> ScarletWolf: 人家就是那样搭配的...这个确实可以不用,随便一个数据库都可以了,我们这样的小公司
<Oooops> ScarletWolf: 不这样，骗钱不好说价格
<missing> Oooops: weberp就是可以mysql + apache的,还可以的,
<ScarletWolf> missing: Oooops 学校也是，有微软依赖症
<missing> ScarletWolf: 这个...开发方便啊,金蝶之类都是sql啊
<Oooops> missing: 有很多。只是估计都不把apache的license说明的。
<missing> 嗯
<ScarletWolf> missing: sql server比mysql方便到哪里？没看出来。。。
<missing> 这个其实主要是业务流程定制,对软件要求不高的
<missing> ScarletWolf: rad开发工具多啊,win下面
<missing> 弄个微软的也好蒙人,是不是
<ScarletWolf> missing: 没用过。。。
<missing> 说mysql,那些假装电脑高手的小企业it主管不知道的啦
<missing> ScarletWolf: delphi powerbuider之类的没用过?
<ScarletWolf> missing: delphi学过一点点
<ScarletWolf> missing: 现在用的不多了吧？
<ScarletWolf> missing: 说起来VB还算一个Rapid Application Development (RAD)呢。。。。
<missing> ScarletWolf: 很方便的...是用的不多,不过开发这类的想快就用它们啦
<missing> 这类的对性能要求也不搞
<missing> ScarletWolf: 搭积木的都是rad啊
<missing> 常见的就是vb delphi powerbuilder了
<missing> 公司的就是powerbuilder搞出来的
<Oooops> pb就是搭积木。
<ScarletWolf> missing: 如果python有类似工具，开发速度应该不亚于这些吧？
<Oooops> 开发，perl更快。
<missing> ScarletWolf: python有这个能力,没有这个ide
<missing> Oooops: 是,perl最快
<missing> 哈哈
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 受不了perl的语法。。。
<Kandu> perl 以最快的速度製造一堆亂碼
<ScarletWolf> missing: python没这个IDE，多半是因为用python的没多少人开发rad程序吧？
<missing> Oooops: 咋不反击啊
<missing> ScarletWolf: 嗯,可能是吧
<Oooops> 反击啥。都是不会perl的。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 装了VirtualBox VM，然后说要用root才能运行，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348059 Screenshot.png 请问怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron3323 — 2011-10-10 11:19 
<ScarletWolf> missing: rad最重要的是不是做好需求分析，而技术上要求不是很高？
<Oooops> 吃饭睡觉最重要。折腾技术纯无聊。
<Jakalala> 同意
<missing> ScarletWolf: ...rad是软件开发的方式....就是为了满足那些技术要求不高,需求比较重要的经常要定制的erp之类软件开发的,估计lol
<ScarletWolf> missing: 各种数据管理系统？
<missing> 差不多吧
<missing> 我的理解,呵呵
<ScarletWolf> missing: 其实我们的毕业设计也大多都是这种。。。
<missing> ScarletWolf: 这个不出奇,我以前学校的计算机系也是毕业设计就是信息管理系统
<missing> 简单吧
<missing> ,有信心吧
<missing> 哈哈
<ScarletWolf> missing: 。。。
<missing> 吃饭了...准备搞没有
<missing> 哈哈
<ScarletWolf> missing: 信息管理系统很没意思啊。。。毕业设计又不给钱。。。
<zzmfish> 我大学时做了两次航空管理系统，一次宿舍管理系统
<ScarletWolf> missing: 有的人干脆拖一堆控件上去
<missing> ScarletWolf: 你做一个不通用的就可以了,不怕别人用你免费劳动力
<missing> ScarletWolf: 本来就是拖控件啊,然后关联一下就可以了差不多
<ScarletWolf> missing: 没劲啊。。。
<zzmfish> 老师那些课程设计题目都是50年不变的，下一届学弟学妹还是做宿舍管理系统和航空订票系统
<Oooops> zzmfish: 国家计算机等级考试，还是从office起步。也50年不变。
<missing> ScarletWolf: 没劲就赶紧搞定了去把妹啊,毕业设计了都,还不抓紧时间啊
<ScarletWolf> missing: 。。。
<missing> ScarletWolf: 有了女朋友了?
<Crose> zzmfish: 最经典的还是图书馆管理系统啊
<ScarletWolf> missing: 算是吧
<missing> ScarletWolf: 没发育成熟?
<hamo> Crose: +1...
<ScarletWolf> missing: 。。。
<Oooops> ScarletWolf: 你这语气。等于说没有
<hamo> Crose: 图书馆管理系统...本科三年多了，至少做了3个...
<missing> ScarletWolf: 那..算是的话就搞到是lol
<Crose> hamo: 哈哈
<Crose> hamo: 我们软工的老师也天天拿这个做案例分析
<hamo> Crose: 是不是还有ATM？
<zzmfish> 某大牛（高中做pascal编译器，大一做软件渲染的3D引擎）和老师说可不可以自己想题目，老师说怕你们做得太简单了
<ScarletWolf> zzmfish: 。。。。
<Crose> hamo: atm是还是数据库之类讲事务时聊的多
<ScarletWolf> zzmfish: 是老师题目太简单了。。。
<Crose> 我毕设作的是基于特征的图像检索……
<zzmfish> 大三下学期要我用ASP.net做一个航空订票系统，我不会拿了0分，幸好还是购学分毕业
<Crose> 擦……
<zzmfish> s/购/够
<Crose> zzmfish: 你还真老实，我们很多都直接网上拖的
<MaoMao> 有人在用 kubuntu吗? 
<hamo> Crose: 我们软工的时候讲UML，老师天天ATM，一个小娃娃不停地存钱取钱..
<ScarletWolf> zzmfish: 这学期学asp.net，头疼。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 都去FDA了？
<Crose> hamo: ……
<dungeon_jiero> 每个人都开手机现场直播录制！！
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: Student?
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 逃课出来实习的Student
<dungeon_jiero> homo
<zzmfish> ScarletWolf, 我以为asp.net好简单，临阵磨枪就行了，结果最后时间不够没学会
<ScarletWolf> zzmfish: 。。。会C#的话，应该不太难吧。考试也就是考一堆语法、控件之类
<MaoMao> php比较好学 - -|
<dungeon_jiero> zzmfish: 。。。我以为Photoshop很简单，临阵磨枪就行了，结果就是那样。。。
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 偶是正在教室听课的好student
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 那我就是跷课的坏Student
 * ScarletWolf 觅食去～～～
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你不是睡了吗
<Crose> Jakalala: 曾经每天逃半天的路过……
<Jakalala> Crose: 有才
<zzmfish> ScarletWolf, 我女友是因为家贫高一辍学，结果她现在比很多读重点大学的同学混得还好
<zzmfish> ScarletWolf, 她说她是读县城最好的高中
<Oooops> zzmfish: 要是没长相，难得
<Oooops> 给照片
<missing> Oooops: ee,长相不恶心,敢那啥够骚就可以
<zzmfish> Oooops, 她做过流水线、服务员、家政、文员、会计助理、会计
<Oooops> missing: 你这家伙
<Jakalala> Oooops: 你好色
<missing> Oooops: 真理啊
<Jakalala> 好色的蚯蚓
 * missing 临睡bs一下eelol
<Oooops>  ⡎⢱ ⡎⢱ ⡎⢱ ⡎⢱ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑
<Oooops>  ⠣⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠢⠜
<Crose> Oooops: =-O
 * Jakalala 围观围攻好色蚯蚓
<Crose> Jakalala: 蚯蚓是壶？
<iGnome> 看谁胆子大的
<dungeon_jiero> zzmfish: 还是实干家呢。
<iGnome> lol
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 空头司令了。
<iGnome> 吃饭
<iGnome> I watch you
<dungeon_jiero> iGnome: 我不吃
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 吃饭
<Freebuilder> 一出现一行多色的情况，我的 xchat 就变慢
 * Jakalala 小气
<Jakalala> 老师讲了故事.笑喷了
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: Ignore me?
 * dungeon_jiero 看到N900用了 Mango主题后真帅气。
<dungeon_jiero> 屏幕的黑就是纯黑的样子，黑白分明，简单的线条 。
 * Jakalala 无齿的Jiero
 * dungeon_jiero 刚看了iphone4s的视频感叹流畅性，因此把自己手机的transition time 降低了。结果也超流畅的。。。
<moriramar> Flash現在是不是還是不支持XIM輸入，一定要用GTK_IM_MODULE指定輸入法輸入？
<kk> 新 国外校区 • George Washington University, District of Columbia, USA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348065 欢迎大华府地区的广大计算机爱好者～ Issac 统计信息: 发表于 由 xz58 — 2011-10-10 11:42 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/exploit/20982/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt⇪ ti: 20982: Linux Kernel 2.6.22 Local root Exploit
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/exploit/20982/
<wxp> stardict的词库绝迹了啊
<xcnvmcx> What's happening?
<xcnvmcx> Someone asked me in here.
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好，吾有一份
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 需要吗。真的需要吗？
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 动员全国要学英语的家伙们来翻译wordnet吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該說被牆了。。還能上去。。
<wxp> dungeon_jiero: 必须的
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 什么是必需？
<wxp> dungeon_jiero: 你怎么知道这东西的
<wxp> dungeon_jiero: 开源的词典是必须的
<kenifanying> dungeon_jiero, wordnet 是个好东西！！！！
<kenifanying> wxp, 普林斯顿出的好东西
<wxp> kenifanying: wordnet是啥？开源词典？
<kenifanying> wxp, 可以这么说
<wxp> kenifanying: 有中文的？
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 什么是必须？
<kenifanying> wxp, 普林斯顿认知科学实验室开发的
<wxp> dungeon_jiero: 开源词典必须的
<kenifanying> wxp, 不是中文的
<wxp> google去看看
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 因为我刚开始用的是 dict，英英翻译
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 其实是英语使用数据库
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 没有。你来翻译吧
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 只要数据库就好了。不一定是词典-数据库可以交叉连接
<wxp> dungeon_jiero: 杀我吧，我英文叫个烂
<kenifanying> wxp, http://wordnet.princeton.edu/
<kk> kenifanying⇪ ti: About WordNet - WordNet - About WordNet
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 哦。
<wxp> kenifanying: 谢谢
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 你高中生么？
<Kandu> wxp: http://xdxf.revdanica.com/down/
<kk> Kandu⇪ ti: XDXF Dictionaries Download
<Kandu> wxp: 這裡下載吧 stardict 的
<wxp> dungeon_jiero: 不是，恐怕英文水平还不如高中生
 * kenifanying 为什么不用goldendict?
<wxp> Kandu: 哪里？
 * kenifanying startdict已经基本死掉了
<wxp> 我需要离线词典
<dungeon_jiero> kenifanying: 其实 goldendict活动也和stardict相差无几。。。
<kenifanying> dungeon_jiero, 好多了……
<wxp> kenifanying: stardict已经死了
<Kandu> 要是有韓語版 wordnet 就好了，拼音輸入法的 parse 就容易多了
<Kandu> s/韓語版。漢語版
<wxp> 多谢各位，正在下
<dungeon_jiero> wxp: 没有。
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 为什么是韩语啊。。。
<kenifanying> wxp, http://code.google.com/p/stardict-3/
<kk> kenifanying⇪ ti: stardict-3 - StarDict is a Cross-Platform and international dictionary Software. - Google Project Hosting 
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 漢語，打錯字了
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 哦。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 知网……不过限制很多
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 给我去大学图书馆下点历史书来看看阿
<cwl> 想要将debug info编译进*.so里面，-g选项是加在编译object的时候还是链接的时候
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 还没用过图书馆
<Kandu> MaskRay: cnki.net 的詞語資料庫？
<MaskRay> Kandu: HowNet
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 图书馆真是个宝库阿 出来才知道
<Kandu> MaskRay: thx 要是有個開放的可用就好了
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 图书馆？
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero:   恩
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你才知道？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你能把我带进你们学校么
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987:  问我我真的看不完。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 我不是看不完 我喜欢历史  找到许多论文都是要收费的 但是学校图书馆跟这些cnki什么的是有合作的 所以你在学校里访问是不收费的 这个我写毕业论文的时候才知道 
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 这就是利益链。我最讨厌的。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 周六周日开放的，西门进
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 西门有车，你招手让它停下
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 国外不也这样 上次那个谁不是因为下许多论文共享 被告么
 * adam8157 amazon.cn和amazon.com帐号是独立的...s不好
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，有好事没？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 所以我是反世界分子
<adam8157> roylez: 等会就pre-order
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> roylez: 艹节
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<Kandu> roylez: 雙十節
<adam8157> roylez: 双十节
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 国庆啊
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 阿当要什么？
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: sha
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 打蛋器
<dungeon_jiero> + + 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<amoskong> qzhou 在吗？
<dungeon_jiero> + . + 庆什么？
<amoskong> dungeon_jiero,  en 
<adam8157> amoskong: 阿孔啊
<adam8157> gfrog: amoskong 叫你
<amoskong> adam8157, yeah
<amoskong> adam8157, 你是？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 昨天 zero-k 更新了。然后还有 那个多点触摸的，我想要多点触摸屏了。。。
<adam8157> amoskong: kexin组的 :)
<amoskong> ok
<amoskong> 这里很热闹呀
<amoskong> 大家都在用ubuntu吗？
<adam8157> amoskong: RH的人超多....这里的老人都基本不用u...
<roylez> adam8157: ....你这恶毒的蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 别忽悠人去RH
<WiiW> amoskong: 是的 ub
<p6z6> arch linux...
<adam8157> gfrog: GNUdog|work hamo ScarletWolf 都出来看新来的同事
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 谁？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: amoskong 
<roylez> adam8157: ....原来是新来的如花党员啊
<WiiW> 看了有必要统计一下大家用的系统
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ fedora
<adam8157> roylez: Raj & Howard Inc.
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<amoskong> 其实我以前也常来这里  ;-)
<WiiW> 这里绝对 ubuntu 人数最多
<WiiW> 不用统计
 * adam8157 庆祝双十节 下单Kindle touch
<roylez> adam8157: Ru....Hua....party
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: zk那个svn我就没更新完全过 我这里更新太慢了 要是有个打包下载就好了 要不你给我svn export一份下载？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 装
<WiiW> jyfl987: git快啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 你的同事們，日常用和工作的發行版一般偏好用什麼？
<jyfl987> WiiW: zk那个repo是svn的 其实 hg最快
<adam8157> Kandu: Fedora RHEL Debian Arch Gentoo....
<amoskong> Kandu, rhel吧
<WiiW> jyfl987: 最快不一定最好
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你们那里允许用fedora、RHEL以外的发行版？
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: Windows XP :(
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: XD
<zjhxmjl_> :-)
<amoskong> adam8157, 当然可以
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 又没人知道你在用啥...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。确实没人知道
<zjhxmjl_> XD
<dungeon_jiero> WiiW: 这里用Ubuntu的常客，我只知道3人。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里有个喜欢煲电话粥的男人
<Kandu> adam8157: 看來你還是喜歡 debian 多點了
<jyfl987> WiiW: 我没说最好 只是从更新来看 hg确实最快 
<adam8157> Kandu: yes
<Kandu> jyfl987: 但它會下載歷史資料吧？這對玩家應該沒用
<mao> c.vim插件中\im，怎么没办法输入\啊
<p6z6> 有人用xmonad么？
 * amoskong   ubuntu 11.10 出来没？
<ScarletWolf> amoskong: 等Fedora 16
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 刚才你对我说了？好吧。zk还下载很多mod用的。以前叫做ca，时有很多单位，你可以把mod移动到主文件夹使用。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 悲催啊
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog jyfl987 Kinldle预定成功, 感谢主席的优惠券
<adam8157> amoskong: 还有两三天 貌似
<hamo> amoskong: 你用Ubuntu的？
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 多少钱？
<dungeon_jiero> ha
<amoskong> hamo, 我用的第一个发行版就是ubuntu,所以现在笔记本是ubuntu
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 木哈哈
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: $99-$5
<amoskong> ghosTM55, hi
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 你经常上irc么?
<amoskong> ghosTM55, 熟人
<amoskong> ghosTM55, 我上次看你博客说ubuntu-cn，然后来过几次
<jyfl987> adam8157: 主席还有这个？
<amoskong> ghosTM55, 今天朋友说这个频道我又来了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 广告k3上的优惠券
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 前辈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我昨天看到 王聪说红毛招人 里面还提了你的博客  说可以在家办公呢
<amoskong> ghosTM55, irc每天都上，主要是在 #kvm #kernel 里
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 来吧 他现在大理remote
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 我过阵子会去北京一次 :D
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 我不是什么前辈...
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: p 你不就要上班去
 * amoskong  http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/1766
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要是可以远程办公 就爽了 那我回黄山 拿这里的工资 快活得要命阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 牛人才能365 WFH, 我不能一直...
<amoskong> ghosTM55, 来了call我
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 额。。。便宜哦。运回国内？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 就是。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我爸爸帮我问了下 黄山市的光纤是可以拉的 100m 2000快一个越
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 好
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你在白澳 啥都好
<amoskong> jyfl987, ubuntu好像在中国招 remote的员工，上次在IDF上碰到过
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 嗯 邮费40 软妹币
<adam8157> amoskong: ubuntu中国只有remote...
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 那个就是网吧之类用吧。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是吧 imtx不是就来北京上班了 如果可以remote 他来干嘛？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我家5M光纤400包年
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 最近忙么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他在北京也是remote...
<adam8157> 没有办公室的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 折腾
<amoskong> adam8157, 还好， 你呢？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: remote也就是随便在哪里办公都行？
<jyfl987> remote真好 最好补贴宽带 或者补贴3G上网
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: wagncong就是咯
<jyfl987> 最好还是补贴3G上网 这个全国一个价
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 刚打开台式机…
<MeaCulpa> 倒时差就不好了
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 白澳的 西澳大利亚是用东八区的哈 你可以搬去那里 跟我们这里同步
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 你也要个老外的远程工作？
<dungeon_jiero> SOHO 一族。。。
<MeaCulpa> 差个把小时也无所谓了
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 我想要
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 还是比较忙的，我们的项目就快上线了
<amoskong> ghosTM55, 恩
<amoskong> ghosTM55, 经常见herbert 吗？
 * hamo 好热闹...快成内网了...
<jyfl987> #redhat-cn
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 我已经有阵子没见到他了
<adam8157> hamo: 赶走18摸的就是了
 * amoskong  ghosTM55, 我好几年没见他了
<ghosTM55> amoskong: 呵呵，有空来上海找我玩，约他一起出来交流交流
<amoskong> ghosTM55,  好呀
<adam8157> roylez: jyfl987 Delivery estimate: November 30, 2011 - December 5, 2011
<roylez> adam8157: 5块的券用上没？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 11月阿
<adam8157> r
<MeaCulpa> ??
<adam8157> roylez: 用上了 94$
<adam8157> roylez: mua
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这时间太长了 不如你办个签证亲自过去上门自提  额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 11.21出厂, 我下单晚, 排到后头来
<adam8157> 了
 * adam8157 2011年能拿到就不错了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 悲催 到时候pad又出新口味了
<adam8157> jyfl987: pad?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 水果的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是ipad2吧
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: G+上看到一个搞笑android广告，一个牌子上写“乔布斯都翘辫子了，还买iPhone干嘛”
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: so rude
<gfrog> hamo: 瞎编，内网哪有这里热闹
<jyfl987> adam8157: 谁知道呢 我前几天买k3的时候也没想到 amazon会来这一出阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: lol
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 有可能是PS的图片
<hamo> jyfl987: 握手...捧着自己的k3...内牛啊..
<adam8157> hamo: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 真定了，我相信国产倒爷的能力，等倒爷倒到国内再买
<jyfl987> hamo: 你啥时候买的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须订啊
 * gfrog 收开
<hamo> jyfl987: 貌似快1年前吧...
 * gfrog 低价收k3.
<jyfl987> hamo: 我就一个月前买的 wtf
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚收了个电视，我彻底低调了，神马kindle，打印完了回家看。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们组kaka买了79$的kindle 我觉得不错哦 村里600多点
<hamo> adam8157: 果断村里得了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，这么快村里就有货了，倒爷威武
<adam8157> hamo: 我要touch
<hamo> adam8157: 你信不，村里的touch比你的快...
<Barden> 大家今天网络正常否？
<gfrog> hamo: 反正我是信了，哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: 信 我比人家晚预定10天
<Barden> 偶这里咋访问香港的网站，也老被重置
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我中毒了，刚才重启我的windowsXP 居然来了个shutdown -Fr
<adam8157> hamo: 自己买的, 舒服...
 * hamo 村里倒爷太牛逼了...
<GNUdog|work> hamo, 求看 Kindle 3
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 来吧...
 * adam8157 从现在开始, 接受公司内部海外购订单
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 我有，可以卖给你
<gfrog> adam8157: 那以后称您为倒爷蛋蛋？
 * gfrog 继续低价收k3，咩哈哈。
<GNUdog|work> roylez, 200我收了
<roylez> GNUdog|work: 700我卖了
<jyfl987> roylez: 700你好黑阿 
<roylez> jyfl987: 不黑啊，成本价...
<jyfl987> roylez: 翻新的也没这么贵
<adam8157> roylez: 留着吧 hoho
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新人求助，如何将我目前正在使用的ubuntu系统，制作成安装镜像呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348072 RT ， 我的ubuntu是安装在vm虚拟机上的，上边配置好了一套自己的东西，现在我想把这个系统做成一个安装镜像，也就是 说能够拿着这个镜像在别的电脑上装，就跟装新系统一样，但是系统里边已 ...
 * adam8157 amazon 用的美国西部时间...
 * gfrog 问下chromium现在还有哪里能找到daily build嘛？ ppa上的竟然不更新了。 难道真的逼我找台机器自己编译。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 你编译啊，造福苍生
<gfrog> roylez: 我没动力每天跟新代码编译啊。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 有动力要上，没动力创造动力也要上
<dungeon_jiero> gfrog: 自动的
<gfrog> roylez: 您给我创造点动力？ lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.163.com/11/1009/16/7FUGESLD00014JB6.html 這個年齡，，我還是什麼都不懂
<kk> ⇪ ti: 南非7岁女童遭同龄男同学轮奸 校方隐瞒_网易新闻中心
<gfrog> dungeon_jiero: 编译脚本可能自动，但是我没法长时间占着一台机器。 哦，只有几台小机器可以使使，那我晚上搞搞看
<dungeon_jiero> gfrog: 笨啊。。。PPA都是用公司的编译，不是在你机子上啊。
<dungeon_jiero> gfrog: 都是传到 canoncial的服务器
<gfrog> dungeon_jiero: 你是说我自己建个ppa？ 哦，这个比较先进哦，求攻略
<dungeon_jiero> gfrog: 问我，我一概不知。
<gfrog> dungeon_jiero: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: daily...至于吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 折腾。。。
<jlzhang> hi
<sevk> jlzhang, 好  ㍥ 
<cui_inspur> 有人在用fvwm吗？我怎么启动不了nautilus
<jlzhang> 我刚装了Archlinux+FVWM
<jlzhang> gentoo在我老机子上编译太慢了。
<jlzhang> cui_inspur: 看看log
<cui_inspur> jlzhang:  thank you
<cui_inspur> jlzhang: 之前在用gnome-shell，换个轻巧的试试
<jlzhang> cui_inspur: 我在用rxvt
<CyrusYzGTt> http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/sinawebApi/outplayrefer.php/vid=61634623_1630851027_akvmTXdqXGLK+l1lHz2stqkP7KQNt6nkj2m0s1elJQxeQ0/XM5GfY9sE5C/UA9kEqDhAQpk5dvog1R4/s.swf
<forfun> 这里有人用docbook写文档吗？
<MeaCulpa> XML shit
<adam8157> 容易 扩展性好
<WiiW> YAML
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: XML 不已行为单位， 让行编辑无用了， 文本浏览效果也差
<MeaCulpa> s/已/以
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: unix 世界30年的行编辑传统在XML这里毫无用处
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: xml对程序友好, 直接编辑是不咋样...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以用来码字不是很蛋疼么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对程序有好么？ XPath还是很麻烦的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 别说DOM Parser哦，那可是一上来就通读全文的大家伙
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 相比用二进制, xml太舒服了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: rc, ini 多舒服
<iGnome> xml解析，会死人的
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问是不是vmare下运行ubuntu 不能实现桌面特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348077 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 pxchi — 2011-10-10 14:08 
<MeaCulpa> 稍大点的文件，舍不得用DOM Parser的，即麻烦大了
<adam8157> iGnome: 你也这么说...
<iGnome> 曾经某模块解析，卡死过
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你一定是用了DOM, 应该用SAX Parser
<iGnome> 解析tree结构
<iGnome> 通讯录的
<MeaCulpa> ...那应该不会很大啊...
<iGnome> 就是不大，还卡死。说明会死人。tree的hash
<MeaCulpa> 你干嘛要做tree, 干嘛要hash
<MeaCulpa> 只要有XPath指向你的目标，即可解析
<iGnome> 模块 方便输出格式
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome最近不是有個 xpath的漏洞麼？？
<MeaCulpa> 这东西还是挺折腾的
<iGnome> 第一种是开钥匙第二挡，就是仪表指示全亮的那一挡了，然后等待20秒后，踩油门到底，保持10秒左右后，松油门，关闭点火开关，拔出钥匙，初始化就完成了。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ä½ Twitter?
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: Twitter
<AsuraLe> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 有啊，不過已經很久木有上去了，木有自己的安全代理不敢上，，自己 的gap..又上不去
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 技术控们注意了，学习虚拟化有新方法啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348081 很多爱好技术的同仁想尽快的尝鲜，想看看Hyper-v都有什么功能，服务器端虚拟化、桌面虚拟化如何实现等等新功能效果如何，想了解System Center如何进行管理和实现。但是自己的工作环境不允许，机器的内存太小，硬盘空 ...
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 
<MeaCulpa> Hyper-V?
<MeaCulpa> M$
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 是什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 什麼是什麼？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Twitter name
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 自己想
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: What is your twitter name
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: not a yet
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Ming hui ho
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ??
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 用Fedora 15 gnome3还可以..就是桌面经常Fuzzy screen
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ???
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: From your twitter
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 吾的 twitter早就被刪除了。。你難道能穿越 一年前的 twitter??
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我想念.我高中告白的那个女生
<zjhxmjl_> :s
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗚嗚，，帳號被盜了。。本人表示，這個不負責，，
<iGnome> Jakalala: 哪里看到的。给url
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋是玻璃
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 这么冷.竟然要让我出门.没门.我宁愿不要那个快递
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..吾是男人，，
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 喜歡 女人 不對麼？？
<iGnome> 你哪点看着像男人呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ http://my.opera.com/eexpress/blog/ 神的舊窩
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: eexpress - Eexpress @ Ubuntu
<iGnome> 丫丫的。还准备好了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我是你的信徒，，就去找你的資料了
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iGnome> http://twitter.com/cyrusyzgtt/public ？
<sevk> iGnome ⇪ ti: Twitter / @cyrusyzgtt/public
<Jakalala> iGnome: 手机Twitter上找到的
<iGnome> 广州的。让球猫去扁你
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯，，貌似是的。。不過，我記得通過郵件刪除的，，不知道爲什麼。。又出現，，
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 求貓是女的？？
<iGnome> 。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Gappproxy
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..不能用的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 還是用 opera吧，，  iGnome 推薦的
 * microcai help
 * CyrusYzGTt 看不到
<microcai> anope 怎么和 ircu 工作啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這麼高級，， 問 iGnome 去
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Gnome3超前.不适合非触屏使用?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. 。。？？
 * CyrusYzGTt 自殺計劃，完成到 第二步，第四小步
<iGnome> http://ent.china.com/movie/news/205/20111010/16803508.html
<sevk> iGnome ⇪ ti: 《画壁》过亿票房全靠柳岩“卖乳”？(组图)--娱乐频道_中华网
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Android + vpn上Twitter感觉还可以
<Jakalala> adam8157: Adam8157 lee
<adam8157> Jakalala: ?
<Jakalala> adam8157: 悟空的头像
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关机启动后面板就变灰了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348086 Vmware下安装得ubuntu11.04，有次死机重启以后，上下bar就变灰了，在外观设置主题，重新登录之后可以变回来，但是关机重启以后就又是那样，谁有彻底解决的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhcn — 2011-10-10 14:51 
<adam8157> Jakalala: 嗯 咋了
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你也会变身
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..你給我？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: What
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 木有 andriod 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: me too
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 。。//╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<iGnome> ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮
 * Jakalala ...
<zokr7et> ..一上来就看到彩色字体
<roylez> iGnome: 蚯蚓变形了？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你有什麼新的 cloud 免費，，應用麼
<iGnome> ╭∩╮ （︶︿︶） ╭∩╮
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 你想玩什么
<Jakalala> 上午变的
<iGnome> 怕了弹涂鱼
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 所有的，，在死前要玩玩。。
<roylez> iGnome: lol
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 要死？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 还有一年多才世界末日吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 計劃已經到 第二步，。第四小步了。。快樂
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 計劃已經到 第二步，。第四小步了。。快了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我有自己的死亡選擇，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 看来你的人生规划已经很详尽了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，我設定自己只有 三十陽壽，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 可是計劃趕不上變化
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 你准备现在立刻马上赶紧死去？
<imadper> roylez: 主席！求解救！
<imadper> roylez: 有空帮忙看个perl脚本吗？
<roylez> imadper: 找神啊
<roylez> imadper: 我不用perl
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，也快了。。還差 幾十天
<imadper> roylez: ok～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 可是計劃趕不上變化//
<imadper> iGnome: 神！！！有空帮忙看个perl脚本不？
 * MeaCulpa 看英文网页到处都是这里的广告: http://www.chineselovelinks.com/ 大家勿点
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 见鬼了，chrome 没法登陆同步
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 膜拜下，贴出来大家看看
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 今天我登錄不了 gmail..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 稍等～现在paste
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10启动时有没有像以前那样的读条 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348089 我的ubuntu 从10.04一直升级到了11.10，以前的ubuntu启动都有像XP那样的读条，也就是几个小圆点变色，但是我现在开机，根本没有那个了，直接从GRUB菜单选择从哪个系统启动后就一直黑屏了，然后直到出现登陆界面，输入密码登陆系 ...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 最近联通一直很见鬼
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 電信也很見鬼
<SIDU> DVD 实在太大了，用什么格式转换比较快呢？
<SIDU> 我现在用VLC 好像比较慢。
<imadper> MeaCulpa:http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98783
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ ffmpeg 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 求解救，我已经无语了
<SIDU> CyrusYzGTt: 要下载什么呢 ？不是很懂哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ ,,那就問 iGnome 
<SIDU> EE ？ 今天好像不在。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 日了， chrome 没法同步,我的书签弄不下来
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 你用代理，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, Windows 呢
<iGnome> imadper: 又是socket的。不会搞的呢
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 你缺空间么？用什么来播放抓下来的DVD?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我的客户端可以链接到服务端，而且服务端已经有响应了，但是为什么我无论怎么从客户端发东西都发不过去呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 不要問我。。
<iGnome> SIDU: DVD本来就大。
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 不缺空间的话，直接 cat /dev/XXX > XXX.iso
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 你的SSH 借我用用
<iGnome> mencoder DVD://1 -o xxxx
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 木有。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 我忘了cp证书，windows 没法连接dotcloud的ssh
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我只管观摩，不管求解
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我也木有 dotcloud的服務，都刪除了。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 我擦 xchat
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我也木有 dotcloud的服務，都刪除了。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 不习惯
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾習慣
<imadper> iGnome: 神，这个是我从客户端发消息到服务端，已经链接上了，但是发送不过去，当我结束客户端的时候消息反而会被发送过去，但是我已经调用了autoflush和IO：：sync之类的方法了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 不小心就把自己退出频道了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这有什么可观摩的，最简单的ehco服务端和客户端..
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我也經常這樣，按到快捷鍵了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你試試 cjb.net
<iGnome> imadper: 不会socket嘛。有一个fetion.pl是socket的，你看看？
<SIDU> iGnome: 我有几个DVD 内容其实不是很清楚。但是4G大，所以我想压缩一下。已经拷贝到 /home 下了。mencoder abc.VOB -o abc.mp4 ?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 干嘛的？
<iGnome> vob没试过。
<SIDU> o 
<iGnome> 我是直接从DVD压片
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 那個有 免費的 ssh代理
<SIDU> 你们家里爷爷奶奶老年人一般喜欢看什么电影？
<imadper> iGnome: ok，我先去看看，多谢～
<SIDU> iGnome: 问题我现在原来的DVD 盘没有了，原来也是从网上下了很久来的。
<NoIE> 各位节日快乐！
<zokr7et> SIDU, 听收音机-黄梅戏
<iGnome> http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-148852.html SIDU 搜索嘛
<sevk> iGnome ⇪ ti: VOB to x264 using Mencoder [Archive] - Doom9's Forum
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ??什麼節日？？
<SIDU> zokr7et: 耳朵不行。
<zokr7et> SIDU, 视力可以？
<SIDU> zokr7et: 最喜欢西游记，大概他们是看动作，
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ 辛亥百年
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 双十节。
<SIDU> zokr7et: 武打的也挺喜欢看
<zokr7et> NoIE, 下个月双十一才是吾等的节日
<SIDU> 哈
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 哦。。太上天朝的國慶？？
<SIDU> 今天10.10 ？
<SIDU> 哈
<zokr7et> 20111111才是吾等无上光棍节
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我把BLOG 上传了。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾也期待 ，在那天去 天上人間
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, ..
<AsuraLe> SIDU: o  
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我正在研究Mumble
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，不過沒錢，，還是五十去 街上的解決
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 没有。。。我的vps过期了。。。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 我切
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 我正在安装 openshot 准备制作一个家庭小电影。哈。下载怎么那么慢。
<iGnome> cfy: 不是很便宜的嘛。续费
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 我正在好奇，debian安装的mumble是把语言文件放哪里的，我怎么找不到
<cfy> iGnome: 没啥用。不玩了。唯一有用的blog,我用全部静态就好。
<iGnome> cfy: ..不玩了啊
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 刚刚用PartedMagic LiveCD居然能认识我的无线网卡
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 哦。是 web chat ? 我下一个开发对象也是 web chat. 
<AsuraLe> SIDU: voice chat
<SIDU> o .
<iGnome> 支持搞语音聊天室。以前好多的
<SIDU> AsuraLe: amtf.sf.net 提提意见，BLOG 系统还是 BETA， 没有最后定稿。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 干嘛？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 寂寞的CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..吾以前用過，，不好用，，而且把我的第一臺筆電燒了。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 你用什么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ magic linux
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 我说的Parted Magic 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 五十就解决了处男身
<zokr7et> Jakalala, 错了 处男的话 用不了50还能拿红包
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..。。木有看到 parted
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 現在的木有這個規矩
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 以前Parted Magic 才50MB，现在6.7版 180MB了 我擦
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 还好我的PNY U盘 16G，
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 文件保存到  数据库 PK 文本文件，你喜欢哪个 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 这个看情况的吧....保存什么文件？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 我的U盘包含一个PartedMagic，一个fedora 引导安装DVD，一个XP PE加Ghost镜像，一个Win7 PE加Win7 WIM
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 比如 forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 俺的U盘专门用来给别人装系统的
<AsuraLe> SIDU:页面？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 好吧，木有給人裝過系統，吾給機器人裝過
<SIDU> AsuraLe: 是每个文章+附件
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 数据库+文件自身吧
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 附件在数据库里索引
<SIDU> 恩
<imadper> iGnome: fetion看起来有点儿困难呀～这里还有谁搞perl呀？
<zokr7et> imadper, 飞信？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt, 我了个擦，microsoft.com 也reset了
<SIDU> 谁最近要去澳洲，有没有同路的?
<SIDU> 又要跟你们88了。
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 永久的？
<SIDU> 恩
<imadper> zokr7et: 不是，我找人帮我看个perl程序～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: microsoft.com改的面目全非了，像个cheap的B2C
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 指导指导我吧，可能的话以后我也去。
<SIDU> 阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 難怪我都不能打開 hotmail
<SIDU> 现在都开放，想去就去。不像原来那么严格。
<zokr7et> imadper, 哦，我不会perl，脚本语言唯独lua还熟悉点，php勉强看得懂，其他完全不会
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 你是技术移民？
<SIDU> ScarletWolf: 你几岁，年轻的可以去读书。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这种网站你都去？
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 21
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚才有人说被reset，所以我看看玩嘛 
<zokr7et> 我要攒钱移民，中国的网络没法用了
<SIDU> ScarletWolf: 我就是那个没有读过电脑本科，却得高研究生，被你们PK的那个傻。
<SIDU> 到澳洲去吧。现在平均工资所是130K了IT
<roylez> MeaCulpa: PReP-BOOT : Unable to load full PReP image.
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 移民大概需要多少钱？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: boot image写那么大，sanboot读半天
<SIDU> ScarletWolf: 21 岁嫩孩子，去读书吧。哈
<zokr7et> SIDU, 问题是移民之前要搞钱
<jyfl987> SIDU: 关键是没办法去阿 他就算和天朝一样的收入我也去阿 自由的网络很重要
<SIDU> 移民好像也不贵的。
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 。。。家里估计没那么多钱供我出国读书
<SIDU> ScarletWolf: 不会的。只要去了，又赚学费，又赚生活费，一般很容易的。
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 姐啊 弟刚做完手术 疼死我了
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 如果不需要很多钱的话，那么我现在练好英语，以后看看有没有机会吧。
<SIDU> ScarletWolf: 找个自己喜欢的专业读吧。都比较轻松的。
<SIDU> 恩。
<jyfl987> SIDU: 说得这么轻松
<SIDU> 英文是要好点的。工资也高。
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 家里肯定反对。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 那个兄台安装过web.py或者bottle
<SIDU> 不然给中国人打工，可累了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们镜像烂
<z5yan> zhangkaixuan, 现在不是流行 django么
<SIDU> ScarletWolf:  就是比较漂泊。其实也不要因为赚钱去。大陆也是很好的。
<z5yan> SIDU, 大陆上网很恶心
<SIDU> 别多说。哈
<ScarletWolf> SIDU: 钱不是大问题，中等收入就好。
<SIDU> 其实谁做家长都有他难处。
<zhangkaixuan> z5yan: django太大了。。。 你搭建django的时候 安装mysql-python这个了吗?
<MeaCulpa> django貌似过时了
<z5yan> zhangkaixuan, 我不会python
<z5yan> 刚刚掉线了，现在想把自己的nick踢掉换回来 什么命令来着？
<MeaCulpa> django的ORM一点移动性都没，不过，用的人的确多
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: Django过时了？那什么比较好？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我是双系统 突然发现grub列表中的win7选项没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348093 已经试过sudo update-grub 还是没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mitcher — 2011-10-10 15:48 
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不知道...不过...pypi每天的新包，django的可以占到1/5
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 很多人都说不好，但是还是大把的人用，很多所谓要py的JD, 电话那头的HR问的其实是Django...
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 妹，，嗯
<zokr7et> 郁闷了，chrome扩展库上不去，同步登陆不上，
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > sin 30 **2 + cos 70 ** 2
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • find 命令困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348094 问题描述： 学习find命令，在当前目录下有两个文件 a, b. 和一个目录folder 使用了命令 find . -type t -exec cp {} ./folder \; 想把文件 a, b 复制到 folder 里 成功了，但是同时给出了两行提示： cp: './folder/a" and './folder/a' are the same file cp: './folder/b" and './folder/b' are the sa ...
<mmfei> 在确定苹果将暂时不推出iPhone 5之后，网上出现了一些揶揄山寨手机厂家的段子。“iphone 4s 发布后，山寨商们抱头痛哭，我都做出i-phone 5了，你这不是坑爹么？”
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imadper> 求个会perl的哥帮忙看下程序～
<imadper> 一个小的socket脚本而已～
<adam8157> roylez: 邮箱那么帅气的猎头也不靠谱啊
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 面的是正职？
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 找 iGnome 
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: en...
<GNUdog|work> MeaCulpa, 用的人多才是硬道理
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 咋了？
 * GNUdog|work 当时就犹豫过要不要用 Django，感觉臃肿
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 可以预见...很长时间内是没人来接errata了...
 * GNUdog|work 就决定用 web.py、web2py、Quoxite，结果发现…还是回 Django 吧
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 关键人家咋了就送人家一个不靠谱
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 他说他不会socket....
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我也想呀...有神帮忙自然ok了～
<hata> django那个自制后台，很丑
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ . iGnome 不是 perl的麼
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 她不熟悉linux
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 是，但是他说他不会perl的socket...
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 好吧，你繼續等待，無趣，，
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, “她”啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 啊
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我也觉得很无趣...
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 不熟悉来 RH……这…
<banxi1988> hi,我要把一个htm文件中的脚本删除:<script>anyscript </script>,请问用send要怎么做啊? 把一个目前下所有的.htm后缀的文件怎么用grep一匹配啊?
<zokr7et> banxi1988, 列出文件不是grep该做的
<imadper> banxi1988: unix通配符就行了..
<imadper> banxi1988: 或者就是ls | grep .htm
<imadper> banxi1988: ls *.htm不是很方便吗？
<weizhikai> ubuntu
<weizhikai> ubuntu中有没有修复磁盘的命令啊？
<palomino|working> fsck?
<weizhikai> fsck么？
<jlzhang> weizhikai: 坏道？
<weizhikai> 怎么用，可以修复ntfs的分区么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<weizhikai> 恩，刚才在拷文件是移动硬盘突然断线了，再连就无法挂载所拷贝文件的分区
<Kandu> weizhikai: ntfsfix
<weizhikai> 正在想办法修复
<Drocula> 菜鸟说 你还是找xp修复吧
<weizhikai> ubuntu 里没有类似chkdsk之类的命令么？
<jyfl987> weizhikai: fsck ?
<weizhikai> 哦，谢谢，我去查一下这个命令的用法
<Drocula> 真的 菜鸟认为效果不好
 * MeaCulpa 太平耐盐梳打，人间美味啊
<Drocula> ntfs结构貌似是专利吧
<jlzhang> 修复ntfs，我一般都在winPE下面用chkdsk.exe /F
<banxi1988> imadper:但是是我要将.htm文件中脚本删除的啊?所以我像用grep将内容通过管道传递给sed.
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu的gnome3支持compiz么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348100 http://imcn.me/html/y2011/6646.html 这里fedora15的gnome3可以支持，ubuntu的如何，有人试过么 统计信息: 发表于 由 sirius329 — 2011-10-10 16:33 
<banxi1988> ...有将一个目录下,html文件中脚本部份全部删除谁有办法啊?我找到一个:
<banxi1988> 但没有效果:
<banxi1988> sed -i "s/<script>*<\/script>//g" ./*.htmsed: 无法读取 ./*.htm: 没有那个文件或目录
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988:  sed 's/<script>.*<\/script>//g' 难道不对？
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:主要是后面我列出本对于本目录所有.htm后缀的文件操作一会.
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 你文件都没找到...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: find
<banxi1988> sed -i "s/<script>*<\/script>//g"     ./*.htm
<MeaCulpa> sed 有那么高级么，不能用通配符的
<MeaCulpa> find -exec 去跑sed
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:你是说用find然后定向给sed吗?我尝试下..
 * adam8157 我寨威武
 * adam8157 我寨威武 http://www.eagleby.cn/athena/offerdetail/sale/bo13710897883-1042207-1083045848.html
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 什麼意思？通配符不是 shell 處理的麼？
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12882553818
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: amazon Kindle 4 Touch 3G 国产皮套保护套送贴膜和电子书光盘-淘宝网
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:find一不会用查了下帮助还是很明白:
<banxi1988> 我是这样子用的:$find *.htm                结果提示:find: `*.htm': 没有那个文件或目录
<banxi1988> find也不能用*这个符号啊..
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 淘宝上已经有各种Kindle和Kindle touch的皮套了...
<hamo> adam8157: 我寨威武啊...
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我錯了，你是說給 sed 的引數啊 :)
<hamo> adam8157: 确实升3.3了...不过还要重新jailbreak
<gfrog> adam8157: 我朝擅长制造套套啊
<adam8157> hamo: 越狱能干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 我其实就装了个字体..但实际上，可以改屏保，可以开ssh...你懂的...
<adam8157> hamo: 新版应该不会口口了, 屏保默认就好, ssh倒是很方便
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 越狱。。。
<jiero> 奇怪的东西啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157:  阿当
<jiero> adam8157:  抱抱
 * roylez 围观
<hamo> adam8157: 这东西的U口其实是个网卡，如果你开了ssh，你就能用kindle的wifi走USB的网卡上网了...
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:我针对单个文件来用sed: $sed -i "s/<script .*>.*<\/script>//g"   dom_example.htm 
 * jiero 去把主席仆倒了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<adam8157> hamo: wifi传文件就好 别的用不着
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:没有效果啊.<script type="text/javascript"> any script </script>
<jiero> banxi1988:  对啊。没有效果的。
<hamo> adam8157: ssh 可以scp文件啊..
<jiero> banxi1988: 有效就奇怪了。。。
<banxi1988> jiero:为什么呢?
<adam8157> hamo: 所以就这个很有用
<banxi1988> jiero:请指点,谢谢...
<jiero> banxi1988: 因为 any script 是描述。。。你看不懂么。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 不过实际上用处也不大...
 * adam8157 要等两个多月啊!!!!!!
<hamo> adam8157: 这东西的系统，是靠dbus来传递信息给电子书程序的...
<banxi1988> jiero:<script type="text/javascript"> any script </script> ,我发这句是指htm文档中这样形式的内容没有删除啊.
<hamo> adam8157: 你自己scp文件进去，外面的电子书程序不认...只能用两种方法，要么自己发dbus信息，要么重启...-_-!
<jiero> banxi1988: 喔。不知道了。。。抱歉插话：
<banxi1988> Who can help me?
<jiero> roylez:  虽然屏幕不支持竖起来。我也完全的将它竖起来了。
<forfun> 现在各大小公司有用docbook写文档的吗？
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez:  900 × 1440 分辨率，用胶纸粘住。
<Drocula> 今天人好多啊
<jiero> forfun: 可以互相转换吧。
<jiero> roylez: 不过我推测这个是支持壁挂的。不过不知道怎么搞/或许还能换竖着的支架。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 那我还是不越狱好了
<forfun> jiero： 我学了一段时间的docbook了，想找人交流交流，但发现国内用这个的太少太少了
<jiero> forfun: 稍微写个使用法，发到网上做广告。
<Kandu> forfun: 哦，我一般用這個寫
<jiero> forfun: 吹它多么好。
<forfun> jiero： 呵呵，我不会专门鼓吹什么的，而且网上有简单的tutorial
<forfun> Kandu： 公司里面有用docbook的吗/
<Kandu> forfun: 不知道
<forfun> Kandu：让我欣赏下你的作品啊，呵呵
<jyfl987> jiero: 帮我checkout那个 zk的svn阿
 * gfrog 跟中国人用英文交流，这是蛋疼嘛。。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 新人求教，如何根据remastersys生成的东西，来做一个ubuntu的安装镜像呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348104 RT 我想请教一下，我应该如何根据remastersys生成的东西，来做一个安装镜像呢，也就是说，用这个镜像能够安装出跟自己的机子一模一样的系统。 实现的效果就是这个镜像安装起来跟网上下 ...
<Kandu> forfun: http://machinelife.org/index.php?tab=blog 和 http://machinelife.org/projects/miscellany/index.html
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ t: MachineLife
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯嗯...其实如果字体能解决..原生系统就够用了...
<adam8157> hamo: 新kindle简体中文OK的
<gfrog> adam8157: keyboard 换新系统了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 刚刚
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是仅仅改了个名儿？
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea. waiting hamo's report
<gfrog> adam8157: ok..
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog 我去越狱的网站看了一下，据说是有3.3了..但是还没推送给我..
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog 而且官网上还是3.1，连广告版的3.2.1都没有...
<gfrog> hamo: 自己没法装？
<hamo> gfrog: 问题是没有啊..我以前也是自己到官方的网站下rom装的..那网站上现在还是3.1呢...
<hamo> gfrog: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680
<sevk> hamo ⇪ t: Amazon.com Help 
<hamo> sevk: 你肿么又改名了...
<z5yan> 为了上chrome webstore 下载个插件，我还得上vpn  真是纠结
<jiero> jyfl987: 怎么搞。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 那个是 google code啊。。。
<sevk> hamo, 这是一个反问吗？  ㍩ 
<jiero> z5yan: chrome 啊。。。已经被 firefox 淘汰了。
<jiero> z5yan: 更新快的优势都没了。
<jiero> :D
<z5yan> jiero, 我知道，，我在Linux下用fx7
<z5yan> jiero, Windows下还是用chrome 14
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 跟我相反
<palomino|working> 我在win下fx7,linux下chrome
<z5yan> palomino|working, 。。。
<banxi1988> 没有人能够帮我过滤<script>脚本吗? 用sed或者python都行啊. 
<banxi1988> 用正则配置这样的字符串:<script type="text/javascript"
<banxi1988> src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"> 我试了很久都没有匹配成功.
<gfrog> hamo: 不是说越狱的网站上有了嘛。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 3.3 is probably going to be rolling out in the next couple of weeks or  so and I want to stick with 3.1 until I can see what the new version is  like
<hamo> gfrog: 我是说有这个消息...-_-"
<z5yan> palomino|working, 我觉得Chrome是一个真正的浏览器，Firefox更多是开发人员首选
<ScarletWolf> z5yan: 只用firefox。。。
<gfrog> hamo: =.=
<z5yan> palomino|working, 所以在2B的Windows下用Chrome比较爽，回到Linux还是Firefox比较搭
<DBLobster> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=347714
<sevk> DBLobster ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [Debian 6.0.2]双网卡电脑组 OpenVPN 出现的断网现象.
<DBLobster> 有人能给看看么
<banxi1988> 没有精通正则的吗?,....
<z5yan> 挂着VPN找无界都找不到
<Drocula> wujie.net
<z5yan> Drocula, 上不去
<p6z6> hello~
<forfun> docbook默认生成的html里，鼠标稍作停留的话会有一个提示，内容是鼠标所在章节目录名称，如果修改这个特性不让它显示？
<forfun> 如何
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 彻底疯掉，如何删除ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348107 之前wubi安装失败，见帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=348004 刚才u盘安装，安装成功，第一次能进入系统。 但是重启后又进不去了。。。这次很直接，直接黑屏，应该是屏幕直接不亮了。请问如何删除ubuntu，或者把win7设为启动时 ...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: sed 's/<script>.*>//g' 难道不对？
<MeaCulpa> <script>又不嵌套...
<palomino|working> 额...我原因简单，就是当初firefox在linux上太慢，结果就被迫chrome了，现在习惯了，不想换回来了 , z5yan
<MeaCulpa> chrome UI又没挺特色，拿什么东西给你习惯呢...
<z5yan> palomino|working, 有什么可以习惯的？
<palomino|working> 用惯了呗
<z5yan> palomino|working, Chrome 除了简约 没有其他特点。所以我说是真正的浏览器
<p6z6> palomino|working: vimperator
<palomino|working> 除非fx在linux上又能比chrome快很多，我才会再换
 * MeaCulpa 也用很多chrome, 但是没东西给我【习惯】
<z5yan> palomino|working, 你要是搞开发， firefox 是必须的
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿，不开发
<palomino|working> 用鼠标关一串窗口 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 如果记录鼠标运行长度，Google的东西都是最长的
<MeaCulpa> gmail, g+, chrome
<z5yan> MeaCulpa, Chrome 我装 vimium
<z5yan> 有时候实在是懒得伸手拿鼠标 vimium 还比较方便
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: vimium与vimperator查得远了...Panta
<MeaCulpa> 不过基本可以用用
<z5yan> MeaCulpa, 这个我知道 ，，但是 vimperator 装了 想用鼠标又没法用了
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: 为啥没法用...
<MeaCulpa> google的所有产品都必须鼠标
<banxi1988> MealCulpa:<script>标签中还有内容的啊,如:<script type="text/javascript"
<banxi1988> src="http://pshow_ads.js">
<z5yan> vimperator下 新建窗口我都不会
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 内容你要还是不要？
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: :t
<z5yan> MeaCulpa, 我是指鼠标
<banxi1988> MealCulpa:脚本我都要删除..
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: 哦，窗口...我也不知，哈哈，很久没点了
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: sed 's/<script>.*>//g' 难道不对？
<z5yan> google 的所有产品都内置快捷键的。。
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 有换行？有嵌套？
<z5yan> gmail gread 都有快捷键 
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:<script>只配置这样的<script>里里的内容 .</script>
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: sed 's/<script .*>//g' 呢
<MeaCulpa> sed 's/<script.*>//g
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 能有啥错...
<z5yan> MeaCulpa, 正则有统一标准吗？ 我看到正则就头疼
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: 有
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: 只要你不碰perl, :)
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:不行.只是反<script>这位的标签给删除了..但是其它的没有...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 听不懂
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:它->把
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 你有没有打错字...
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 你的需求是？
<z5yan> MeaCulpa, hotot 这个插件的中文翻译太有才了，添加twitter账号上方写着 “殿下您好”
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Debian 6 无线上网设置3天了不好使求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348112 root@debian:/# ifup wlan0 ifup: interface wlan0 already configured 始终显示这个 但是还获取不到IP地址 统计信息: 发表于 由 jonn — 2011-10-10 17:39 
<MeaCulpa> z5yan: :O
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:把html文件中的脚本都删除..
<z5yan> http://hotot.org
<sevk> z5yan ⇪ t: Hotot - A microblogging client for Linux
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 我不懂html... 但是sed需要精确定位，你要对如<script>和<script XXX>, 很难
<z5yan> away , 关掉VPN再来
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 现实世界的html文件没规定是一行里面的，sed没法用的
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 所以就需要 xml 了。可多行的
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 那是xml烂
<banxi1988> MealCulpa:sed没有多行匹配的功能吗? 那什么有?
<MeaCulpa> banxi1988: 我能想到的只有awk
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 0_o
<Kandu> banxi1988: 我能想到的只有寫個 xml 通過 xsltproc 來轉
<jlzhang> banxi1988: 用Perl吧，很简单的。我处理LWP下来的网页都是用正则表达式抓出我要想要都数据都。
<MeaCulpa> awk -F '<script.*>|</script>'
<MeaCulpa> awk可以硬来
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:awk也行.
<MeaCulpa> 其他一切coreutils都是 line based
<MeaCulpa> xml是反unix的
<MeaCulpa> perl如果只做文本处理，完全没必要，awk足以
<banxi1988> MeaCulpa:上面的命令可以直接用吗? 我就是想把抓下来的html文档的脚本去掉的.
<MeaCulpa> 实在不行 awk 可以当C来写...
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 聽誰說的呀
<jlzhang> Perl本身都特色是文本处理。
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 我说的
<banxi1988> 也许我跟jlzhang的需要一样.
<jlzhang> 或者说是它的强项。
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 不大理解這話。。
<jlzhang> banxi1988: 你发个样本过来，我写段脚本给你。
<jlzhang> jlzhang1983 at gmail.com
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<banxi1988> 因为不把脚本去掉的话,<script type="text/javascript"
<banxi1988> src="http://pagead2.googlesy.com/pagead/show_ads.js">
<banxi1988> </script>这样的脚本都 要去外网去取,慢啊.
<sevk> banxi1988 ⇪ ti: Redirect
<banxi1988> jlzhang:好的.
<jiero> 脚本。。。
<jlzhang> jiero: 你好。
<jiero> jlzhang: 你好。
<jlzhang> jiero: 那辆德国战车今天在吗？
<jlzhang> jiero: 我以及装上
<jlzhang> jiero: Arch了
<jyfl987> jiero: 你就自己svn co一份 然后 export出来 打个 tar.bz2包给我就行了
<jiero> jlzhang: 你好，我从来没装上过arch呢。
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你直接下载玩算了。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我要代码
<jiero> jyfl987: 笨蛋。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 都是源码。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: lua还编译吗。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 哪里？
<jiero> jyfl987: 下载个包。
<jyfl987> jiero: c的我也要阿  你说到lua编译 国内就有游戏是编译的
<jiero> jyfl987:  http://packages.springrts.com/builds/?C=M;O=D
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: Index of /builds
<jiero> jyfl987: 喔。一般lua都是不编译的。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。。。国内已经太狠了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我要最新的代码
<banxi1988> jlzhang:已经通过qq邮箱发送了,开始用gmail发的.打开太慢了...
<jiero> jyfl987: 昨天发布的够新了吧。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你给的那个地址是？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那就行
<jiero> 不过不是svn的。那样。
<jiero> 没有 svn 控制文件
<jyfl987> jiero: 不过那是编译后的阿 我要的是源码呢
<zokr7et> lua 确实可以编译啊
<jyfl987> 那个目录下 都是 sdz文件
<jiero> jyfl987: sdz都是zip压缩包。。。
 * amoskong  kvm forum 2011 videos  :   http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7C0F52E2227156B3
<jiero> jyfl987: 你也可以解压 odt 不是吗。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那还是搞不到c源码吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 本来 zero-k 就没 c 啊。。
<jlzhang> banxi1988: 收到。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 这样
<jyfl987> 英国国防部再次被发现犯下了初学者的错误，它在议会网站上公布了军方雷达系统相关的敏感信息。在公开敏感信息前，通常需要对PDF文档进行涂黑处理。英国 国防部的做法是使用黑色背景，只需简单的拷贝粘贴就能提取出黑色背景中的信息。让英国国防部万分尴尬的是，它在六个月前犯下过同样的错误，不小心泄漏了英 国核潜艇机密信息。
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 涂黑？pdf？
<jyfl987> jiero: 就是word工作流的 选定 然后背景色刷成黑的 不就看起来跟黑的一样了 真搞笑  呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 貌似對於吾木有用，，
<jyfl987> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/10/gong-hang-fu-wu.html
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 工行原来还有这服务 | 掘图志
<jlzhang> banxi1988: 下班了吗？
<jiero>  靠。。。我才注意到我的声音和我堂哥很像。。。
<jiero> 只有录音了才能知道自己真正的声音在别人耳中是什么样的。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼好。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
 * ineed Isaac newton  david hilbert leonard euler n.h.abel  e.galois a.cauchy  john von   paul erdos whitehead littlewood godfrey  harold hardy ramanujan  charles hermite gauss riemann jacb 
<jiero> tenzu:  j q x 三个拼音发音我都说不出来。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 刚安装了11.10，软件中心无法安装软件，总是显示“使用此源” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348116 点了以后依然如此，求救啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 coldraincn — 2011-10-10 18:19 
<tenzu> jiero: ji qi xi嘛
<jiero> tenzu: 对着复读机说出来，播放的我都听不懂
<banxi1988> jlzhang:刚吃饭回来... 嗯,主要的都过滤了.但是有的</scipt>标签没有过滤掉..
<tenzu> jiero: 拼音除了打字以外就没啥用了
<jiero> tenzu:  还有矫正读音。
<jiero> tenzu: 很忙吗？
 * jiero 尝试玩 hedgewars，卡的要死啊。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 嗯嗯,在建模型
 * ineed go to ...
 * jiero 就不打扰了。准备投入到建设活动了。
<jiero> ineed:  你一直是潜水党么。
<ineed> jiero: no
<jiero> ineed: 上下两个文档真好玩。
<jiero> ineed: 我现在分辨率是 900×1440
<ineed> jiero: bye
<jiero> ineed: 。。。
<jiero> ineed: 我看到你你就要走
<jiero> bye
<ineed> jiero: 不走又能干吗？
<jiero> ineed:  我×（……（&……×
<ineed> jiero: 你gtalk是？
<jiero> ineed:  lililjlj@gmail.com
<ineed> jiero: twitter?
<jiero> ineed:  那些社交网络都没用。
<ineed> jiero: 今天有人找出了cyrus以前的twitter
<jiero> ineed:  cyrus 是谁我都不知道。。。
<ineed> jiero: 你可看下记录
<jiero> ineed: 你是谁我也记不得。。。
<jiero> ineed 只是感觉很熟悉。。。
<ineed> jiero: 忘记好，忘记就没烦恼
<jiero> ineed:  你该去看看 ted talk，最佳连着3个人，都是鄙视人脑的遗忘系统——忘记痛楚，我准备不再忘记了。
<ineed> jiero: 真的要走了，bye
<jiero> ineed:  好运
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • CMCC打不开登陆界面怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348118 最近开通了CMCC无线局域网.可是一到晚上就断线.再上就打不开登陆界面了.请人帮忙该怎么解决？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunlin1015 — 2011-10-10 18:38 
<jiero> 新闻啊。。。 QQ 跟着 Google 出 + 号了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> web qq 变 Q+ 了。。。
<Cherrot> ....
<Cherrot> jiero: 真的唉  SB到家了
 * jiero 还发现 Q+的界面对 触摸作了优化。
<jiero> 钮啊啥的都变大了
<Cherrot> 桌面上感觉好不习惯……
<jiero> Cherrot:  GIMP翻译的怎么样了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 绚丽了好多
<Cherrot> jiero: 没动工……
<jiero> Cherrot: 原创GIMP视频教程吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我觉得还是翻译GIMP简单一点，专业名词好多不懂
<jiero> Cherrot: 到现在都没人能搞出数据库来。也没有统一的中英翻译。
<jiero> Cherrot: 说的是官方合适的。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不是成立了GIMP翻译小组了么？
<Cherrot> jiero: 如果语言文件是用.po的话，用什么工具做翻译比较爽？
<jiero> Cherrot: 我说的是一个项目专门收集所有 中文 <->  English 词汇。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦，没有人做标准化哈
<jiero> Cherrot:  gtranslator
<jiero> Cherrot: 中国最缺人力了，因为大家都自私。
<jiero> Cherrot: 都认为别人去干就行了
<Cherrot> jiero: rawtherapee 的翻译是不是只能在编辑器上做，然后提交补丁？
<jiero> Cherrot 做了就是 4.0 版本的。
<jiero> Cherrot 不过我说的话，中国都没人用啊。。。奇怪的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 最大可能就是没广告。
<Cherrot> jiero: 玩的起单反的人都玩平过去了？
<jiero> Cherrot 开源社群要在中国掀起的话——狂投放软件和各种操作视频啊。
 * Cherrot 开个google日历，G+, Q+ 2G内存就不够了%
<jiero> Cherrot 用自身的广告盖上去
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯 
<jiero> Cherrot: 苹果也许要处理raw的啊。
<jiero> Cherrot 前一段时间用2个小时调查所有的raw工具，发现linux下这些已经足够强悍了。基本无敌了。
<jiero> Cherrot 你做gimp视频吧:D
<Cherrot> jiero: 我是不是要先参与项目才能够提交补丁？
<jiero> Cherrot 不需要。
<jiero> Cherrot 直接选修改文件，
<Cherrot> jiero: ……我图片处理半斤八两的……还是做点本分的好 
<jiero> Cherrot 大多图片修改视频都是半斤八两的人做的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 这样才是群众的力量。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈，倒还真是呢~~
 * Cherrot Q+体验不错嘛~ 起码窗口可以拖到屏幕外面去了
<jiero> Cherrot: 可以看视频。。。
<jiero> Cherrot 晕。在 qq里看视频
<roylez_> jiero: 阿宅你还在呢
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<jiero> roylez_ 我早告诉你了，“过几天我就彻底宅了”
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<snugglecat> 忽然有个迷信的想法。 如果说轮回是真的。 人因为功德罪孽， 死后可能下地狱，轮回为畜生，再轮回为人， 或升上天堂。其它畜生也可能轮回为人。 照这么算起来， 这一世为人，下一世也为人的比原先的数目为少。其他的都是其他物种投胎为人的吗？
<jiero> snugglecat: 对啊。
<snugglecat> 死后， 下地狱，轮回为牲畜或人， 或者得到升天。
<jiero> roylez_ 主席回家还努力？
<snugglecat> 中国那么短时间增加那么多人口， 是不是因为降低了投胎为人的门槛， 本来不能投胎为人的， 也投胎了。
<roylez_> jiero: 恩
<Houge_Langley> 请问ubuntu 11.10的rc版本里面是否带有wubi，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢
<jiero> roylez_ : 你是我的偶像。
<Houge_Langley> 听说ubuntu发布11.10的rc版本了！？
<snugglecat> 中国人生的太多了， 可供投胎的灵魂供不应求， 就随便上一世是啥低等动物都在中国投胎为人了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 寄了?
<alvin_rxg> 睡
<alvin_rxg> 是
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 睡前感恩
 * snugglecat 疑惑着， 我上一世是个啥
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 猪一枚
<Cherrot> snugglecat: :)
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 听起来很邪恶
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 是夜猫子
<Houge_Langley> 请问有没有朋友下载到ubuntu 11.10 RC？
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 静等正式版
<snugglecat> :)， 难说不是真的
<Houge_Langley> ChanServ: 主要想体验下，刚刚听说貌似能下载RC版本了。
<Houge_Langley> ChanServ: 不作为主系统。
<alvin_rxg> google 啥时候玩飞镖了？
 * Cherrot 为什么每个跟我说话的人都把我 记成 ChanServ!!!!!!
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 你的名字的错
<Cherrot> Houge_Langley: 我主要担心它的bug，不过我台式机应该没啥问题....
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 从我第一天进入IRC起我就成了 ChanServ 的替身……
<Houge_Langley> Cherrot: 我也是担心这个问题，到时候下载，体验下，给开发者报bugs去...
<lainme> Cherrot: ChanServ 是你的替身
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§  ChanServ 替身，求OP
<snugglecat> 我在想， 那么多贪官， 可能就是因为投胎为中国人的太滥了， 本该不能投胎为人的也成了中国人， 继而成了官。
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • gthumb打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348122 Code: (gthumb:32242): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Unable to select the newly created GLX context The program 'gthumb' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadGC (invalid GC parameter)'.   (Details: serial 160 error_code 13 request_code 60 minor_code 0)   (N ...
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 没权……
<snugglecat> 那些贪官上辈子都不是人
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ...
 * alvin_rxg 那个 wzssyzza 不在吗？
<Houge_Langley> Cherrot: 谢谢朋友，再见
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不在。 还好
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 加保险 3,5€。 Sendungsnummer: RR 8687 3368 6DE
 * Cherrot 我第一次报bug傻乎乎的啥也不懂就提交了，结果开发者还给我发来邮件，好丢淫
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 不加保险，1块钱。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 是 貉駪 投胎的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 那俩字真生僻
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你不要忘記，這是 大家族 專門 生產 貪官污吏 的
<Cherrot> jiero: 补丁里的这写符号都是什么意思啊？ ---  +++ @@ - +
<snugglecat> :) 我带儿子逛逛街
<jiero> Cherrot: 以前的是 - 变更得到的 +
<jiero> Cherrot: 大概就是这样
<roylez_> Cherrot: ChanServ 你好阿
<Cherrot> roylez_: 主席好:'(
<roylez_> Cherrot: --- +++ 就是diff阿
<Cherrot> roylez_: 貌似看懂了~ 好玩儿
<taxiyan> 可以插个问题吗
<taxiyan> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=348120
<sevk> taxiyan ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 硬件问题，关于DVD挂载，有的可以挂，有的不能挂。。
<alvin_rxg> 不好玩的，有时候因为锚点的变动， patch 打不上了，自己手动patch...
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 酱紫啊
<taxiyan> 求解。。求高人。。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=348120
<alvin_rxg> 我是一只菜菜鸟 lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 小菜鸟
<alvin_rxg> 怎么唱来着， 我是一只小小鸟
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 寻求一个vbox插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348123 http://smallq.iteye.com/blog/1013937 ，上面的版本和自己不同，我的是最新版，能弄到这个插件吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 mafic — 2011-10-10 19:14 
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEXmb922jtg Nokia N900遥控直升机。
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Real helicopter controlled by Nokia N900 !?!
<jiero> 真的直升机啊。我想买
<jiero> 。。。原来 Nokia N900比 三星i9100更快啊。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。。android 算什么啊。。。
<snugglecat>   
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<roylez_>  
<alvin_rxg>  
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當 gnome-shell的 cpu使用率達到  50% 以上就很卡
<adam8157>  
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 
<adam8157>  
<CyrusYzGTt>  
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:你要知道，Compiz的cpu使用率超过10%就很卡。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...可是，我在 compiz下，，超過 200%都不卡
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新版的webqq在ubuntu下上不了~! q+web http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348126 今晚webqq变成了q+web,不知到是不是抄袭人家google+的概念,用chrome和firefox上一分钟就提示网络安全问题,把我的qq帐号限制登录了,要求改密码,起初以为真的有问题,改密码了,现在还是用不了. 用ipad 软件版qq hd上一切正常. 腾讯的什么烂 ...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你的没有典型性。
<jiero> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 忘了說 cpu最高是 800%
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不管怎样的百分比了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 額。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 當 gnome-shell的 cpu使用率達到  50% 以上就很卡 .前提當 java軟件啓動超過20分鐘
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有用gnome啊 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... ... ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<adam8157>  
<CyrusYzGTt>    
<jyfl987> 中国多家媒体曝出北京公交一卡通可精确追踪持卡人的行踪细节。目前一卡通官方网站  (http://www.bjsuperpass.com/)已经关闭。  报道称，只要在官网输入卡号，就可以获得持卡人出行路线等多种动态信息。金山安全反病毒工程师李铁军最早在微博上称，想知道某个人每天去哪儿，不需要雇佣 私家侦探，只需要记下他的一卡通卡号，上一卡通官方网ç«
<imtxc> 还是觉得朋友win7里面的字体看着舒服。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 微博：山姆大叔的幕後黑手，終於被認真對待，這不關階級，不關政治
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 正版個人不用與商業是可以自己用在linux上的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 就那个雅黑字体么。
<jiero> 什么是商业。
 * CyrusYzGTt 微博：山姆大叔的幕後黑手，終於被認真對待，這不關階級，不關政治;被產業化的精神，被商業化的選擇權；看起來似乎被發現了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§   不懂
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你也是乱说。。。
<imtxc> 反正感觉debian 的默认的字体看着不是很舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 本來就是瞎說
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  恩。其实确实字体的协议很难看懂。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯嗯
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt:  在我的上面，看你写的繁体字就比较吃力
<jiero> imtxc: 正黑伺候
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ ..我幾時在你上面，， 你難道是女的？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你要被掌嘴
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 省略俩字
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 我的机器上面
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 這是語病
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 当然了，个人喜欢女上啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 好暫時原諒你，，你要  full 句子
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 一騎當千？？？
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 啊  和谐  不谈这事了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§  
<jiero> 睡了。
<lainme> iGoogle: OOOOoooo 和你什么关系
<OOOOoooo> lainme, 没有关系。
<OOOOoooo> 有人使用 Sqlite 吗？
<OOOOoooo> 问大家一个问题
<roylez_> OOOOoooo: 瓦，大蚯蚓 iGoogle 
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡....
<lainme> roylez_: 怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 囡囝
<roylez_> lainme: 昨天说着说着，你怎么就无视我的请求了呢？
<NoIE> 今天我的面板里多了一个 Liferea 阅读器。。。
<lainme> roylez_: 我有权保持沉默。。。
<iGoogle> lainme: 要我帮你灭了这弹涂鱼不。
<OOOOoooo> roylez, 什么大蚯蚓？
<roylez_> lainme: 同意
<iGoogle> 这谁阿
<roylez_> iGoogle: OOOOoooo 跟你啥关系？
<lainme> roylez_: 谢谢
<OOOOoooo> ro
<OOOOoooo> roylez, 没关系。
<roylez_> lainme: nnnd，我居然又有作业了
<OOOOoooo> sqlite python的查询数据库 中的 sql命令是否可以使用 变量来代替？
<roylez_> OOOOoooo: 虽然我没用过，不过显然可以的
<OOOOoooo> roylez,  但是我亲自实验，不行
<lainme> roylez_: 不是在上班么，不是指工作？
<NoIE> WebQQ 的风格变了。
<iGoogle> sql和py屁关系
<roylez_> lainme: ml-class.org
<iGoogle> roylez_ 乖乖尾巴鱼，发图看。
<iGoogle> 吐泥巴的鱼
<iGoogle> roylez_: 尾巴鱼，出来聊天
<lainme> roylez_: 哦，学习是终身制的
<lainme> roylez_: 你已经在实践了
<roylez_> lainme: 恩，实践在irc里面要照片，不太成功
<roylez_> lainme: 网速太慢，明天再来
<yankaiqian> 问下，atheros被并购后，原来的主页无法访问，linux驱动也无法下载了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 幾時的事？？我用的可是 atheros的 無綫局域網卡
<yankaiqian> 现在Qualcomm的主页上就找不到驱动下载页面哦
<yankaiqian> CyrusYzGTt: 无线网卡倒还好，有madwifi
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<yankaiqian> CyrusYzGTt: 关键是Lan网卡
<yankaiqian> 驱动就不知道到哪里下载了，在驱动之家上看了，linux驱动很少
<CyrusYzGTt> yankaiqian§ 幸好 俺的 lan是 RT的
<Cherrot> jiero 走了？
<CyrusYzGTt> yankaiqian§ ..話說linux驅動在 驅動之家，下載的話，，貌似不好
<yankaiqian> 或者是有别的下载的地方？大家帮忙哦~
<yankaiqian> 需要类似这样的：AR81Family-linux-v1.0.0.10.tar.gz 
<yankaiqian> 具体版本号不确定，当然越新越好哈，如果有欢迎e-mail给我，或是上传到网盘方便大家下载
<alvin_rxg> 源里没驱动吗？
<Cherrot> 问一下google code上项目的邮件列表在哪可以找到？如何加入？有人知道吗
<alvin_rxg> ⁇
<alvin_rxg> ‼
<CyrusYzGTt>   
<yankaiqian> alvin_rxg: 哦，论坛里看到一个朋友用的别的发行版，在找这个驱动，所以帮忙找了找
<alvin_rxg> ………………………………
<alvin_rxg> 再不行就 ndiswrapper 算了。
<caleb-> Cherrot: 不是每个项目都用邮件列表啊
<Cherrot> caleb-: 那如何致信项目的管理者呢？ 邮箱都隐藏了啊
<alvin_rxg> 不是有 kontakt uns 的链接么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 ar9285的驅動。。 ath9k
<caleb-> Cherrot: 登入 google 后一般都能看到信箱的
<alvin_rxg> lgdb 咋又下线了呢？
<caleb-> Cherrot: 要不 tarball 里一般也会有 author mail
<Cherrot> caleb-: google的隐私保护太强大了……
<caleb-> Cherrot: 只是强迫大家登入而已
<Kandu> Cherrot: issues 裡面寫吧
<Cherrot> caleb-: 我登入自己的邮箱了啊
<caleb-> Cherrot: 哪个项目？
<yankaiqian> 哦，我看了我自己的电脑上也是 Atheros的，我来modinfo看来，应该有author信息，希望e-mail地址还有用，发mail问问
<Cherrot> caleb-: http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/
<sevk> Cherrot ⇪ t: rawtherapee - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<Cherrot> Kandu: issues里？
<caleb-> Cherrot: 登入后点 email 就能看到啦
<Cherrot> caleb-: 之前想参与一个小项目的，google code上，也是没找到如何加入 惭愧……
<caleb-> Cherrot: 一般不是想加入就加入的
<caleb-> Cherrot: 要先有点贡献，upstream 才会邀请加入
<Kandu> Cherrot: 嗯
<Cherrot> caleb-: 哦 我只是想加他们的邮件列表，可能没在项目页上列出来把
<caleb-> Cherrot: google code 本身没有邮件列表功能的
<caleb-> Cherrot: 一般如果有用邮件列表会在项目上标注
<Cherrot> caleb-: 哦 原来这样
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 通常是使用 google group
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 了解了:)
<caleb-> Cherrot: http://rawtherapee.com/forum/
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: rawtherapee.com :: Index
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 google手氣不錯，，搜索 飛昇直接 http://www.myshulou.com/files/article/html/101/101049/ <<<進去這個url
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 【飞升之后】_飞升之后最新章节_飞升之后全文阅读
<CyrusYzGTt> Message: MySQL Query Error
<CyrusYzGTt> SQL: SELECT a.*,b.username as username FROM uchome_book_detail a,uchome_space b WHERE a.uid=b.uid AND a.id=3061
<CyrusYzGTt> Error: Table './puguocom/uchome_space' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<CyrusYzGTt> Errno.: 145
<Freebuilder> WebQQ 又升级了
<Freebuilder> 还改了个名字叫 Q+
<gcell> 想在本地建个生活类论坛，谁能推荐个空间？
<caleb-> gcell: 空间是啥意思？
<gcell> 主机？
<gcell> VPS？
<gcell> 我也没玩过这个
<alvin_rxg> 我想到的是 qq空间。。 - -!
<gcell> 所以虚心求教
<caleb-> gcell: 先在自己机器上架就好了
<caleb-> gcell: 一开始没几个人，不要白花钱
<gcell> caleb- 有道理！
<gcell> 多谢
<alvin_rxg> gcell: free8.com
<gcell> 这个客户端不好用，我换个pidgin上来
<CyrusYzGTt> gcell§ ,,老鳥，，
 * gfrog 捣鼓了半天ppa，没搞懂，这东东怎么编译？
<snugglecat> caleb-, 空间???
<caleb-> gfrog: 想自己架 ppa?
<gfrog> caleb-: chromium的daily-build不更新了，我想自己搞一个呢
<alvin_rxg> chromium 那 需要编译？……
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己架ucenter home?
<alvin_rxg> gfrog: http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux-chromeos/?C=M;O=D
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Index of /f/chromium/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux-chromeos
<caleb-> gfrog: 编 chromium 不需要 ppa 啊
<caleb-> gfrog: 看 chromium 文档，很详细
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ??？
<gfrog> caleb-: 其实是顺路体验下ppa，哈哈
<gfrog> alvin_rxg: thx
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你刚才贴那个sql很明显是 uchome么
<caleb-> gfrog: ppa 不更新一般只是 maintainer 卡壳了
<caleb-> gfrog: 过几天就会更新鸟
<jyfl987> caleb-: 也有可能是挂了
 * caleb- 天天编译 chromium 的飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..那是 google 飛昇。。用手氣不錯，找到的，，然後就看下。。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 话说今天国庆阅兵了么
<gfrog> caleb-: 都一个多月了，估计丫不想玩了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哈 
<caleb-> jyfl987: 据说有，但我没看
 * caleb- 湾湾国庆阅兵只有高中女子仪队好看
<gfrog> caleb-: 共享一份给俺吧，lol
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我还特意翻墙去youtube看 结果一个也没找到 总统府的那个影音播放是 wmv的 tnnd
<caleb-> jyfl987: youtube 搜 仪队
<caleb-> jyfl987: 其它没啥好看的
<jyfl987> 好 试试
<jyfl987> caleb-: 怎么台湾的制服看起来跟菲律宾的差不多 额
<caleb-> jyfl987: 校服还是军服？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 军服阿
<jyfl987> 尤其是宪兵的那些
<caleb-> 额，chromium ppa 真不给力
<caleb-> 卡壳卡一个多月…
<gfrog> caleb-: 嗯哼，搞的我很受伤啊
<caleb-> gfrog: http://build.chromium.org/f/chromium/snapshots/DEPRECATED/
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: Index of /f/chromium/snapshots/DEPRECATED
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 同求 制服MM的太上天朝百年閱兵
<caleb-> 额，貌似 chromium 也不提供 snapshot 了？
<caleb-> google 真邪恶啊真邪恶
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§  找 fedora的 spot他有
<jyfl987> 34度!忠烈祠儀隊穿軍禮服站崗汗濕身
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 我都自己编，不管 fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> 求 url..
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 哦
<caleb-> 估计 google 是想强迫大家用 google chrome
<gfrog> caleb-: 这个只到9月份的
<gfrog> caleb-: 抑郁了，只能自己检出代码编译了？
<caleb-> gfrog: http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/index.html
<caleb-> gfrog: 官方改到这里了
<gfrog> caleb-: 这里是空的
<caleb-> gfrog: 下下来解压就能用
<gfrog> caleb-: 啥也没有
<caleb-> gfrog: 要等一会儿才出现
<gfrog> caleb-: 等？ 俺的浏览器不动弹了啊。。。
<caleb-> gfrog: 我的 chromium 可以开啊
<caleb-> gfrog: http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium-browser-snapshots/index.html?path=Linux/104713/ # 可以用
<gfrog> caleb-: 子目录里完全看不到东西。。。
<caleb-> chromium ppa 不知在做毛
<gfrog> caleb-: 好乱啊，直接访问看不到东西，加上参数还有内容，擦哩个擦
<caleb-> gfrog: js 效能的关系吧
<jyfl987> caleb-: 到处都是预演 真不好看 不如以前的 反攻大陆 喊得好
<gfrog> caleb-: 好吧，凑合用这个了。。
<gfrog> caleb-: 多谢~~
<caleb-> gfrog: http://build.chromium.org/p/chromium/console # 可以看到最新版及检测状况
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: BuildBot: Chromium
<caleb-> gfrog: 一般建议只用 linux all green
<caleb-> gfrog: ppa 以前常常编译到坏掉的版本，用 zip 其实比 ppa 靠谱
<gfrog> caleb-: 总算有新版本使了，多谢
<gfrog> caleb-: 其实我是懒得自己折腾，结果ppa不给力
<Freebuilder> 都没发现几个可合法免费使用的中文字体
<jyfl987> Freebuilder: wqy不是么
<Freebuilder> jyfl987, 我是说没多少
<jyfl987> Freebuilder: 没投钱 还指望有多少人来搞 搞这个跟写代码又不一样 写代码 搞出来个 牛逼大发  心理上得到了满足
<Freebuilder> jyfl987, 呵呵
<jyfl987> Freebuilder: 这个耗时耗力做出来 别人也不觉得有技术含量 而且还要骂你不如商业的 额
<Freebuilder> 我的 evince 显示一些繁体 pdf 不正确，像蝌蚪文！
<caleb-> Freebuilder: http://kanru.info/blog/archives/2011/08/29/not-again-mingliu/
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: Not Again, MingLiu!
<flh> 大家好，请教一个事：debian6下kvm虚拟windows 2003 ,用rdesktop连接虚拟机win2003没有声音？
<Gun^Rose> 机器人哪去了？真的玩坏啦？！
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 估计还是上嵌入 mingliu 有问题
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 用 adobereader 吧
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 就是内嵌的才会这样
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 没看到64位版的，所以懒得下了
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 没64位，只有32的
<Kandu> Freebuilder: 遇到過蝌蚪文，用 mupdf 就好
<Jagdwurst> 这问题历史悠久了
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 我觉得这种 Hinting 方法挺好的，省时省力，哈哈！
<flh> ／exit
<Freebuilder> 我在 fonts.conf 中是全局开启 Hinting 的，为何这样也不行？
<gcell> 回来鸟
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Lyx LaTeX Error:File 'fontspec.sty' not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348137 错误如下：Error:File 'fontspec.sty' not found \setmainfont [Mapping=tex-text]{华文楷体}^^M *** (cannot \read from terminal in nonstop modes) 文档首选项 语言:Chinese(simplified) 编码 Unicode(utf8) LaTeX序：\usepackage{fontspec} \setmainfont[Mapping=tex-text]{ ...
<Freebuilder> Kandu, 用 mupdf 正常了，但这软件功能也太弱了吧，连滚动条都没有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 今天要上线 时间是 1点到6点 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://search8.taobao.com/search?q=hp+veer&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: hp veer_淘宝搜索
<Kandu> Freebuilder: man mupdf, 類 vim
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 屏幕太小了
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 为了 minionpro 还是装个 adobereader 算了
<Freebuilder> 通过 pdf2djvu 转出来的结果依然是蝌蚪文，悲剧了
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<rnimeio> 神马论坛？
<rnimeio> 给介绍一下？
<lokirf> ~~~~
<Kandu> adam8157: 怎麼會這麼便宜？
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦又在放傻b的东爱
<adam8157> Kandu: 就是这样的, 而且是新机型...
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛看了看，似乎對 linux 開發者友好
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯 玩儿的话还是不错, 就是通用软件比较少
<alvin_rxg> <http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/157829.htm  <== 3楼的回复好啊
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 央视主持人张泉灵：百度是骗子温床_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • sudo vs root http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348141 今天登陆ubuntu 10.0.4的时候，发现sudo不能用了，估计是改了usr的权限，出现 sudo: must be setuid root这个提示。 本来可以用root权限改回来，开始ubuntu 默认情况下，root是不启用的。 试图通过修改/etc/gdm/gdm.conf文件来允许root直接登陆，在该文件中，修改其中的AllowRoo ...
<jarodlau> zathura 比 mupdf好用点吧?
<NoIE> 《狂怒》的故事背景在哪个国家？
<NoIE> 为什么，我在看视频攻略时，
<NoIE> http://xbox360.cngba.com/xbox360_gl/20111010140842_4.shtml
<sevk> NoIE ⇪ t: RAGE-《狂怒》攻略流程视频 文字攻略总汇 玩家网 _ 中国领先互动娱乐社区 www.cngba.com 提供专业、全面的游戏服务
<NoIE> 在第七段27:51的时候，看到了中文的 “禁止吸烟” ？
<killpanda> Hi 有人在吗? 
<killpanda> 请教分区的问题
<killpanda> 请问我有8块硬盘 做raid 1后 killpanda 正确
<killpanda> 做raid后如何正确分区?
<killpanda> 有人么?
<sevk> killpanda, ....  ㍯ 
<roylez_> killpanda: linux底下没整过raid，aix就弄过
<roylez_> killpanda: hehe
<killpanda> 我做的是硬raid
<killpanda> roylez_: 我目前对raid的概念比较模糊..
<killpanda> 所以分区的时候比较迷糊...
<roylez_> killpanda: 硬raid那就跟操作系统无关了阿
<roylez_> killpanda: 你该怎么分区就怎么分区
<leyle> 问个基本问题哈，如果int数据占用2个字节的存储空间，那么INT_MAX=2^15-1,这个是杂个算的？为啥不是2^15+2^14+...+2^0?
<wzssyqa> leyle: 难道这俩不相等吗？
<wzssyqa> leyle: 会高中复习下数列的加法吧。。。
<wzssyqa> leyle: 等比数列
<leyle> wzssyqa: …………2^14+2^13+...+2^1=0?
<wzssyqa> =2……15-1
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 也就15位，你用计算器算算看呗
<leyle> 不要开我玩笑了，说一下嘛， 
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 一个 trick， 在 2^0 位 加上 1，会有什么样的操作？
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 看那个位上原本是0
<leyle> 还是1
<alvin_rxg> 2^0 = ^
<alvin_rxg> 2^0 = 1
<alvin_rxg> 0111 + 0001 = 1000   就是类似这样
<leyle> 2^0 * (0+1)=1,  2^0 * (1+1)=10
<alvin_rxg> 进位了继续计算
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 还是没说那个为啥只取10000000,0000000,   而不是 11111111,111111111 为最大值阿
<Kandu> leyle: int 不是 unsigned int
<Kandu> leyle: 最高位用作符號位
<alvin_rxg> 刚刚个不是说了， 这俩相等么？ 2^15-1 == 2^14+2^13+...2^0
<leyle> 好像明白了，
<alvin_rxg> 0111 1111 1111 1111 + 0000 0000 0000 0001 = ?
<Kandu> leyle: 去看下原碼，補碼，反碼就理解了
<leyle> alvin_rxg: 这下彻底明白了， 
<leyle> Kandu: 嗯，要得
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> oh no. debian ntop 有 bug..
<alvin_rxg> 一斤棉花，一斤铁，哪个重啊？…
<snugglecat> 棉花体积大
<leyle>  hp 的veer 机器好像很有性价比？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那块6670到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 交火ing
<alvin_rxg> e
<knownbad> 火烧机
<gebjgd> knownbad, 散热良好
<knownbad> 浇些汽油
<snugglecat> knownbad, 汽油？？ 纽约开始丢汽油弹了？？？
<knownbad> 不，是世界末日了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 末日之前在中国， 真是幸福
<snugglecat> 诺贝尔不是没有经济学奖的吗？ 不是没有经济和数学的吗
<leyle> 搞数学的曲线救国了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不是说诺贝尔没有经济学奖的吗。 经济学奖是另一个不同组织借用那名字的吗？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 谁说的？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 以前看网上说的， 刚又去查了一下， 是瑞典银行为了纪念诺贝尔增设的， 不是最初遗嘱里的。 应该算是诺贝尔奖还是瑞典银行发的呢
<snugglecat> 　其评选标准与其它奖项是相同的，获奖者由瑞典皇家科学院评选。   应该是属于诺贝尔奖吧， 只是不是最初遗嘱写明而是最后增设的。
<snugglecat> 乔布斯是 --- 具有高级专业技术资格，能跟踪国际、国内科技前沿，引领本学科和产业发展，能进入国家“百千万人才工程”国家级人选序列和省“151人才工程”第一、二层次的学术技术带头人。 --- 这种人吗
<snugglecat> 高级专业技术资格？？？？ iphone 是单纯靠 高级专业技术起来的？？？？？
<snugglecat> 能跟踪国际，国内科技前沿？？？ iphone 是跟踪哪门子国际， 国内的科技前沿？？？
<snugglecat> 乔布斯具有高级专业技术？？？
<knownbad> 你没去问他？
<snugglecat> 我确信下一个乔布斯出现在2012年后的宁波
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51178
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 铂程斋--宁波市分3层次选拔培养“乔布斯”式领军人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, webqq改版了
<knownbad> 不需要，天下白痴比天才多。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问题是宁波要选拔啊。 那条件是选拔乔布斯， 还是选拔乔布斯手下的技术员
<knownbad> 不如选国家领导。。。
<knownbad> 在中国的制度下没人比国家领导大。
<knownbad> jobs算那根葱？
<snugglecat> 算不算哪根葱， 关键是宁波要选这根葱呢。 这下宁波官员又有得发了
<knownbad> 没错，那你还帮他们宣传？
<snugglecat> 广东茂名什么时候也来个选拔奥巴马
<knownbad> 就说了天下白痴比天才多。
<snugglecat> 没帮他宣传啊， 觉得太可笑了
<snugglecat> 只有世界末日之后， 下一个乔布斯才会在宁波中出现， 白痴一般活得长
<snugglecat> 白痴一般命硬
<knownbad> 这倒没错，撑到最后就当了领导。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 不侃了，去找 bug
<alvin_rxg> sevk: 老兄，你IP哪里的啊？怎么即能访问 u2b 又能访问 dapenti ？？！！
<sevk> alvin_rxg, 从来没有人提到，我之前。  ㍚ 
<alvin_rxg> > IP.addr
<alvin_rxg> > k.ip
<alvin_rxg> > 1+2
<alvin_rxg> ultibuster
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 好像很多时候政治观点不能保持中立么？
<alvin_rxg> 忘了以前哪个网站整的测试，我的观点略微偏向自由
<alvin_rxg> http://zuobiao.me/  是这个
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 中国政治坐标系测试 | 北大未名版
<alvin_rxg> “如果人民没有受过民主教育，他们是不应该拥有普选权的。”
<knownbad> 受过教育的人们一样会有偏见，这是人类的弱点。
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<alvin_rxg>   :|
<alvin_rxg> 政治立场坐标 0.7 文化立场坐标 -0.2 经济立场坐标 0.2
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我也做过， 是你介绍的， 貌似我的结果是非常极端
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<snugglecat> 没记住分数
<knownbad> 台湾选民有大部分还是认为陈水扁不可能贪污，就算贪污也不算什么。  只要是所谓的台湾人当政就没错。
<alvin_rxg> 政治观点不太能完全中立了……
<snugglecat> knownbad, 郎咸平有个观点， 美国的陪审团的， 都不找高学历的，只找平头老百姓。 意思就是你说的
<snugglecat> 受过教育的人们一样会有偏见，这是人类的弱点
<alvin_rxg> 可老百姓也有很多高学历的呀
<snugglecat> 具体我不知道啦， 听郎咸平说的， 只是看 knownbad 说的， 有点暗合
<knownbad> 这炸听下点像共产党起家的说法。  问题是没人是真的台湾人除非是土著。  其他人都是中国去台湾的。
<knownbad> 但这样的井底蛙蛮多的。
<snugglecat> 我想做一件事。 弄个网页， 左边 放gcd宣传的， 右边放gcd当前对应所作所为， 进行对比
<alvin_rxg> 太多了，所以要全民教育嘛。100年前的 普鲁士的全民教育政策，造就了今天的德国。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 没用，没人看的。
<knownbad> 高学历更容易被自己误导。
<knownbad> 纳粹德国怎么来的？
<snugglecat> 例如当初 gcd 反对gmd政府 的专政，民主， 当时反对gmd的口号， 右边相应地放上共党的所作所为。 进行对比， 是不是五四那时的gcd在骂现在的china政府
<knownbad> 集体自杀不是没发生过。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<snugglecat> 左边放如何为民服务，人民公仆， 右边放官员如何贪污腐败
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dlzckp23hmj.jpg
<knownbad> 自认高学历也是个危险，自大了起来。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 数据资料的来源就很难得到证实的啊……
<alvin_rxg> 还好，我还只是个普通的  bachelor
<snugglecat> 左边放 税收取之于民，用之于民， 右边放实际上是怎么取， 怎么用的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 那还真得有个中国式的 wikileaks
<knownbad> 没透明化就没有民主，美国也没透明化。
<knownbad> 只制度还好些。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 所以这个需要放心思去找资料， 没说随随便便就能做呢。
<alvin_rxg> 但又不可能完全透明的。总会有一些东西是绝密
<snugglecat> ufo还绝密呢
<knownbad> 问题是机密只是个借口来欺骗人民。
<snugglecat> ufo和美国政府达成啥子秘密协议的传闻好多呢
<snugglecat> 有谣言就有阴谋论
<knownbad> 即是机密就不必对人民坦白。
<knownbad> 所谓的机密大部分是屁话。
<alvin_rxg> afk kfa afk kfa
<snugglecat> 有人说美国政府和华尔街是一伙的， 求真相
<knownbad> 后来说ufo其实是对苏联反情报。
<knownbad> 遮掩area51的研究。
<snugglecat> 为什么要救金融业呢， 太大不能倒?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 51区不是核聚变实验地吗？
<knownbad> 我怎么知道？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 昨晚刚看一个纪录片， 说未来的能源是核聚变， 主要是解决核聚变的可控的。有三种方法， 啥啥的忘了， 只记得第三种是在51区做的实验
<snugglecat> 俩在美国，一个在欧洲
<knownbad> 真有什么机密研究的也早搬走了。  area51太热门了。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 去拿午餐去。
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> 其实美国的好处是学术自由， 有一个学说，就有另一个学说去抗衡。 在喷嚏上看的， 有个凯恩斯，就有个哈耶克。
<alvin_rxg> (.)(.)
<snugglecat> 因为不知道哪种声音到底才是正确的， 有时当前可能一种声音会起明显作用。 但走到头了，可能反倒是另一种的才是正确的，或者还是不同情况适用不同的看法。
<alvin_rxg> ) . (
<alvin_rxg> ( y )
<alvin_rxg>  y /
<alvin_rxg> (( \
<alvin_rxg> (.)(.)
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/64112046gw1dlypq8sk36j.jpg  达不到这个效果哎
<snugglecat> 那个貌似不是等宽字体吧。 应该特定字体才有
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<snugglecat> 所以我觉得， 需要有不同的声音才会有进步。 
<snugglecat> 所以美国一定会有问题。 但总会自我疗伤
<alvin_rxg> 放心吧，中国也有不同的声音，一种在新闻联播里，另一种在肚子里
<knownbad> 难怪中国便秘的人多
<snugglecat> 不同的声音， 促使不断进行纠正。像玩遥控直升飞机那样， 升的太高，就适当降低，相反就产生更多升力， 保持在一个合理的高度。 否则要不一直飞上天， 失去控制（我在室内飞的， 会撞上天花板）， 要不一直坠下来。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你可以睡觉了，天亮了还得送小家伙去幼儿园吧？
<snugglecat> 如果凯恩斯的说法证明失控了， 哈耶克的自由市场抬头， 到哈耶克学说到头了， 可能凯恩斯又再次抬头， 或者有另一个完全不同这两者的学说冒出。 不断纠正。
<snugglecat> 没有任何学说是完全正确的，只能催于正确。 
<snugglecat> 共产主义永远正确
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧我去便秘去。 痔疮疼了
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 好像你的观点相比以前是变了。
<knownbad> 还是发泄的好。
<snugglecat> 我感觉没变， 但可能你是对的。 个人也需要不断地去纠正吧（俗称的墙头草）。 但自我感觉没变。 
<alvin_rxg> good
<Jagdwurst> 发泄？ 
<Jagdwurst> 看来我来晩了
<snugglecat> 我对几方面看重。 对儿子的教育， 我只跟他说规矩， 在规矩下， 他爱干什么不管他。 税收预算应该要人民审核， 政府只是代理人， 用钱必须要人民来监督。 对于认知和创造， 是靠好奇心和想象力， 而不是完全靠学校的教育， 大学是教你怎么想问题或研究的方法， 而不是教你具体的只是。 
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: alvin_rxg: 看来我也来晚了。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 你在啊 ;)
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 好久没见了
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 刚来。
<alvin_rxg>  /topic 里边看 log 吧……
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 最近怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 就是又开始讲政治了。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 政治事件好事情。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 找房纸，又找了几个星期了，一点进展都没有
<alvin_rxg> 这么快一个星期了。。
<fishoneeyed> ja
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 话说我高中政治挂了那么几次
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 找什么地方的房子？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: karlsruhe...
<alvin_rxg> 高中有政治？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 连乡下都找了，就是没有
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 有
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 好地方呀，就是入籍有点困难。
<snugglecat> 创新不是看别人流行什么而做什么。 还有我说过， 极端是正常的， 中庸我也是认同的。 但我说的中庸是个结果， 不是要做成中庸， 而是中庸是不同的极端互相拉扯达到的最终的结果。 而不是像中华历史上的， 告诉你中庸该怎么做
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 记忆犹新，
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我高中可没挂几门课
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 入籍?
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 对呀，上学期间不算停留时间。
<snugglecat> 我来来去去都是说的这些。 应该没变。 
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 真的？我怎么听说都算的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 侬有儿子了?
<alvin_rxg> 0xfan 哪位？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: snugglecat 的
<Jagdwurst> ...
<snugglecat> :)
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 你有这个打算吗？如果没有我就不和你说了。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 有打算过，但短期来说长居更合适
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 长局？？？？
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 长居？？？？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 长拘
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 我有一个朋友，从法兰到卡鲁工作。本想着法兰可能容易些，就在法兰申请，但是材料被转到卡鲁。人家说，不行，要交60个月的社会保险才行。
<ofan> yoooo...
<snugglecat> 长拘???
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 现在她想着法的离开那里。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 嗯，60个月免不了
<snugglecat> 长期同居， 不生儿子？？？
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 所以你想困住她？？？
<Jagdwurst>  lol
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 对的，但是，在如黑森，学习期间也算在60个月内。在卡鲁就不行。
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 那里，那里。
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 有男朋友，就得有女朋友不是？呵呵。
<snugglecat> 双性恋？？？
<alvin_rxg> 5年下来，你朋友是不是德国人了呢？
<snugglecat> 你有男朋友了， 也得有个女朋友？
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 我喜欢群交。要不你带你老婆来？
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, ???? 你男朋友和女朋友好了， 咋办
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 你也在德国？？？
<knownbad> 不用吧，他就可以戳你屁眼。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 我好像只交了6/60的养老保险……目标还远着呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, ......
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 我一个朋友在。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 你现在怎样了?
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 还好，加班。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 加班还能上网?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你还用假人吗？ 貌似美国很开放吧。 夜里去酒吧泡泡， 找个金发碧眼的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat:  广东更开放 ;P
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 那那么容易，不怕艾滋呀。
<snugglecat> 带套哇
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 我也同意：广东更开放。
<knownbad> 买不起假人。
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我自己解决
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那去酒吧泡泡啊。 
<knownbad> 以前买的只有下身。
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 没有，我是说，加班加的多点，现在我在家里。
<snugglecat> 套套应该不用那么多钱， 那金发美可能也带着，连套套钱也省了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 其实我真希望你去纽约参加占领纽约的行动
<snugglecat> 美国示威， 公司扣工资的吗
<knownbad> 洛杉矶也有。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么地方可以看看最近的log？
<snugglecat>    /topic
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: /topic 最后一个网址
<knownbad> 示威是个人行为。
<snugglecat> 美国示威， 公司扣工资的吗
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我去看见可。
<snugglecat> 哦
 * fishoneeyed 我去洗澡。
<knownbad> 也因为如此公司不能禁止。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 但也矿工了啊。 哦，可以请假
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你男朋友去洗澡了。
<knownbad> 好吧，女朋友。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我真希望占领纽约能起一些实际作用。 我没啥观点， 只是想看看在美国示威会不会对美国某些改革或者政策起作用， 会不会迫使政府做出啥子改变
<ofan> 占领纽约？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 你晩上肿麽这么活跃...
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我只敢这时候活跃。 其他时候我怕被 ban
<knownbad> 我会考虑去但人群太杂了。
<alvin_rxg> 因为那个 wzssayz 这时候不在。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 支持你。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 一个不小心就被警察抓了。
<knownbad> 捣乱的人太多了。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: WurstBarsar Naken 2,99... 想买又不敢买。这还没整个冷冻箱
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我好几天没自己做饭吃了……
<snugglecat> knownbad, 最好被抓。 酱紫就可以告诉我， 是以啥子名义逮捕， 会不会被失踪， 会不会告你颠覆国家罪， 或者啥子诽谤罪
<alvin_rxg> 唉，郁闷。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: Jagdwurst我包的包子，挺好吃的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 会不会出动坦克。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 别诱惑我了，我天天吃müsli
<knownbad> 不可能，只有州长可以启动国民兵。
<knownbad> 但警察好似买了装甲车。
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 减肥呀。我的减肥方法是，晚上不吃饭。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 如果被失踪，被告颠覆国家罪，诽谤罪， 或者死于美国政府的枪口下。 我就可以告诉自己， 天下乌鸦一样黑，
 * fishoneeyed 今天原来是中华民国建国100周年。
<knownbad> 你搞错了吧？  在美国被告是经常的事。
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 中华民国关你啥子事
<snugglecat> 关键是告你啥子
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 你是愤青吗？
<snugglecat> 颠覆国家， 诽谤政府
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你是粪青？
<snugglecat> fishoneeyed, 有自己扣自己的帽子的吗， 这帽子应该你扣的吧
<snugglecat> 我是5毛
<knownbad> 随便它告，不一定成立。
<fishoneeyed> snugglecat: 熬夜不好，赶紧睡觉去吧。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 那我提中华民国建国100周年可以吧？
<snugglecat> 就算他告你国家颠覆罪， 不一定成立， 也算好。 至少还有个辩解
<knownbad> 你刚刚不是反便秘去了吗?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧。 我向你庆贺了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 忘了
<knownbad> 就是因为不一定成立才不吧恐怖分子告上法庭。
<knownbad> 美国政府宁可把他们无限期的关在guantanamo bay。
<snugglecat> 一般民众在美国喊恐怖分子的口号， 受不受美国政府宪法保护的
<knownbad> 个人可以，实际支持恐怖组织就不行。
<knownbad> 只你得准备被调查。
<snugglecat> 哦， 我就说单喊， 我说的是言论自由。好像美国啥子宪法修正案啥的
<snugglecat> 我一知半解
<knownbad> 立法是一回事，违不违宪法又是另一回事。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧， 不说了。真困了
<snugglecat> 下了。
<knownbad> 去死吧。
<snugglecat> ................
<knownbad> 别回来。
<snugglecat> 好吧。
 * snugglecat 死了
<knownbad> 共产党的高招？
<died> 啥子高招
<knownbad> 装死？
<died> 猪鼻蛇的高招。 昨晚刚看一纪录片， 猪鼻蛇遇到危险会装死，并发出死尸的腐烂臭味
<knownbad> 看吧，你又不走了。
<knownbad> 骗子！
<knownbad> 无耻！
<hognose_snake> 我挂着
<knownbad> 不鸟你。
 * knownbad 咖啡去
<sevk>  06:01
<jiero> 早上好。
<jiero> 为啥这些挂机狂都不会说
<MeaCulpa_> 早
<FIME> 哇靠  都不上班吗
<knownbad> 地球是圆的。。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 羊肉炉。
<jiero> knownbad:  涮羊肉
<knownbad> 吃不来五只羊。
<jiero> 羊肉汤
<jiero> 趁热喝都不怕的
<jiero> 冻死我了。。。
<jiero> 穿衣服跑步去。。。
<Gun^Rose> 啊?
<knownbad> 别穿了。
<knownbad> 裸奔
<Gun^Rose> 这么早就有人啦
<knownbad> 是鬼
<Gun^Rose> 。。。
<metbsd> 智能手机可以连接外接键盘和鼠标吗？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 来了去去了来。
<jiero> 对我来说。跑30秒就能全身冒汗。
<jiero> 30秒心跳从 60-120
<knownbad> 跑了，智能手机可以连蓝牙。
<knownbad> jiero: 跑三十秒？  你穿裙子跑？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-11
<jiero> knownbad: 什么？
<jiero> knownbad: 怎么可能我从没穿过裙子
<knownbad> 又不是女孩，只跑三十秒？
<jiero> knownbad: 难道你更短时间就能全身冒汗？
<jiero> knownbad: 我的意思是我出汗速度快。。。
<knownbad> 不跑个半小时吧
<knownbad> 起码
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我跑不了，没耐心。
<metbsd> 手机能用外接键盘和鼠标吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 踢足球能搞几个小时。
<jiero> knownbad: 不过也是以前了
<knownbad> metbsd: 蓝牙。
<knownbad> 或是docking station。
<jiero> knownbad: 刚才在摘桑椹吃得倒牙了
<jiero> knownbad: 酸倒了我这吃柠檬的。。。
<knownbad> 倒阳？
<jiero> 。。。
<knownbad> 不行了？
<jiero> knownbad: 你也是坏人
<jiero> knownbad: 故意曲解
<knownbad> 我不过正常而已。
<knownbad> 我老花吧。
<jiero> 老花是更老的人才能找的借口。
<knownbad> 多老？
<jiero> knownbad: 晕头了。。。地板太冷。
<jiero> knownbad: 50岁以上。
<knownbad> 难怪倒阳
<jiero> knownbad: 其实我不明白 倒阳 是什么意思。。。
<knownbad> 不是吧， 五十才老花？  你骗谁啊。
<knownbad> 不举。
<jiero> knownbad: ？
<jiero> 好吧。我查到了。没用，没有那种关系。
<mao> :(){ :|:& };:
<knownbad> 阳痿懂吧？
<jiero> knownbad: 其实也不是很懂。。。我就是说这个意思。。。因为没干过那事。。。
<mao> 刚刚在csdn上看到的命令，不要轻易尝试，如果你觉得没事了，机器可以付得起重启的代价，那么没问题
<knownbad> 几岁？  12还是十四？
<jiero> knownbad: 24
<knownbad> 会用手吧？
<jiero> knownbad: 不懂阳痿。。。
<knownbad> 还是你直接跳过青春期？
<jiero> knownbad: 所以。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 不懂。
<jiero> knownbad: 直接老年了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> knownbad: 这种东西吗。不看/别人不提，根本不会知道吧。
<knownbad> 看你是扯面条还是烤香肠。
<jiero> knownbad: ????
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。算了。
<knownbad> 没事。
<jiero> knownbad: 玩 minetest 吗？
<knownbad> 有人从amazon.cn网购过?
<knownbad> 年纪大玩不动了。
<jiero> knownbad: 太多了吧。。。以前叫做卓越时就搞过。
<jiero> knownbad: 没关系，和我一起。
<knownbad> 所以卓越/amazon不是山寨？
<jiero> knownbad: 我也算第一次玩。
<jiero> knownbad: 控股。amazon控股了，后来露出水面而已
<knownbad> 不行，快下班了。  得忙些。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。你在上班？？？
<knownbad> 地球村民。
<knownbad> 其实我是火星人。
<knownbad> 移民了来地球。
<jiero> knownbad: 你不是在US？
<jiero> OpenClonk 全员齐整了。
<Gun^Rose> 早上好啊
<knownbad> 该准备回家了。
<knownbad> ET home..........
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 在ubuntu下使用kdevelop4编译kmahjongg http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348161 1)下载kmahjongg的源文件 2）在/home下建立一个目录，将文件解压到此目录下 3）使用cmake . 命令创建MakeFile文件 注意.的意思是在本目录下 4）出现告警 “kde_ui。。。” 在CMakeLists.txt中加入add_subdirectory( layouts ) 还要加入 include_directories( /usr/i ...
<Crose> 我的thunderbird怎么突然创建不了gmail账户了，gmail的网页貌似也打不开鸟？
<roylez> Crose: G F W
<Crose> roylez: O M G
<Crose> 但win上tb还可以收邮件……
<roylez> Crose: 收邮件没走http协议吧
<Crose> roylez: tb跟邮箱创建连接时走http么……
<Crose> 没事疯gmail玩啊……
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 突然 这个Computer Temperature Monitor 用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348162 这个电脑温度监控用不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ivy008 — 2011-10-11 9:07 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 响应主席号召，mutt中....Fetching message headers... 3260/3529 (92%)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你还是imap看？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天有空看看fetchmail
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你找不痛快
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其实panta看google网页一样不痛快，所以我在权衡
<MeaCulpa> 貌似我多年前用folder-hook看4个gmail...
<roylez> 我连folder都不用，呵呵
<roylez> 只有spam另起一个目录
<jlzhang> 刚看完邮件，mutt凑合着用。
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: fetch Gmail?
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: yeah, proxychains fetch
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似速度还行么，proxychains mutt
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: proxychains是什么？
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 代理都东西吗？
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 代理的东西？
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: yeah
<jlzhang> 我都直接fetchmail就可以了啊
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 我3年没用mutt了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/10/11/tech-killed.html
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 现在fetchmail啥样子，不知道了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 美国真的是领先太多了
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 哦，我每天都在用它看G group
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: gmail本来就有pop3
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 只是imap的话你可以用你在web上做的filter-folder
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我以为你访问不到gmail都pop3,需要挂代理……
<ineed> Pop 995
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 用pop3那些filter就白用了
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: google好心帮你在Server端过滤，你何必收下来再procmail呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 手表修理工？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国人难道不戴机械表了？
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: pop3收下来就已经分类了吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20111010/20/60621669201110102034181193577530725_005.jpg
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: no
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 不会吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个应该不是真的吧
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 所以加procmail啊
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 你可以只收某个目录的pop3,大概
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 垃圾已经吃到肚子里了，还过滤个毛？
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 垃圾应该由女仆帮你过滤
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我不止过滤垃圾啊
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: gmail会帮我阻挡一些垃圾
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: gmail可以做filter
<MeaCulpa> 分发folder
<MeaCulpa> 然后你再收下来proc
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/73dc3ee7gw1dlz3howeyaj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这所谓消失的职业，绝对是扯淡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 虽然美国人喜欢便宜货，但是有品位的也不少
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我敲空格都是左手，搞得左边空格很亮，右边很脏
<MeaCulpa> 戴机械表，用单反的大有人在
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 我都是右手
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 绝对人数上的减少是可能的
<MeaCulpa> 我右手控制 80%键位
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> 右手控制到R,F,C, SPACE
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20111010/20/60621669201110102034181193577530725_007.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 左手只有QWEASDSZXC
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 计划生育也与时俱进了
<MeaCulpa> 我因为左手不会用键盘，硬是用左手鼠标
 * MeaCulpa 裂脑病患者
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dokuwiki的开发者也是splitbrain...
 * ineed 左右手都能写字的路过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/157937.htm
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Mozilla：Google等搜索合作伙伴占营收98%_Mozilla 谋智网络_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> 404里塞google广告
<iGnome> 假左撇子？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 血橙 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1dlz3e9jbitj.jpg
<ineed> 左撇子还有假的？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa <- 
<iGnome> 我因为左手不会用键盘，硬是用左手鼠标
<ineed> 。。。
<_ninja> 左撇子？
<DaBao> 咦，此聊天室的字体及文字颜色的限制取消了？
<iGnome> 大宝乖
<DaBao> 。。。。
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu最新的驱动在thinkpad x220上是有问题，老是出现花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348164 ubuntu最新的驱动在thinkpad x220上是有问题，老是出现花屏 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinyu6666 — 2011-10-11 9:23 
<DaBao> 没想到神是左手
 * ineed 大宝SOD蜜今天你用了吗？
<DaBao> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 电脑操作员平均年薪·平均年薪36390美元
<iGnome> 大宝SOD蜜 不错。 lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫比AIX DEV还高
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .............
 * ineed 大宝明天见，大宝天天见
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看来的确是乙方好
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 修相机的也这价格
<DaBao> 我也来一段彩色文字
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 修相机的比电脑操作员高级太多了
<roylez> iGnome: 像不像你现在id的形状？ http://lifecycle.onenessbecomesus.com/Cecropia%20caterpillar%203rd%20instar%20link.jpg
<iGnome> 国内修相机的，，，都是骗子。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 玩电脑的怎么能和玩瑞士机械表的比
<alexckx> IGnome: 不好，一股大宝味，走在街上一条街的人都知道。
<MeaCulpa> 美国人真是瞎搞
<iGnome> roylez: 死家伙，打不开的url
<iGnome> alexckx: 就要这效果。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，少看一个0
<iGnome> 相机，，机械表。。
<DaBao> 有一日，相机没电了，换另一头天晚上才充的电池（不知电池坏的），镜头收不回去，还以为相机坏了
<MeaCulpa> DaBao: ...
 * ineed 大宝SOD蜜谁用谁知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<iGnome> 大宝，展示下最近画的画
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 我什么都不知道
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 你也用大宝了？
<DaBao> iGnome:  就没画什么东东啊，我整天理公司保安的事都理不完。。。
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 小时候用过
<iGnome> DaBao: 保安了？
<ineed> Oh
<iGnome> ScarletWolf: 擦屁股的时候？
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 。。。。。
<iGnome> 难道你小时候，就化妆？
<alexckx> OMG winXP 装着死机了.
<ScarletWolf> iGnome: 冬天保护皮肤而已
<DaBao> iGnome:  有一个项目的经理有点问题，带的整个队伍都风气不好，所以正在整顿
<ScarletWolf> eexp: 冬天保护皮肤而已
<alexckx> 截图 http://ge.tt/9JItAe8/v/0 
<sevk> alexckx ⇪ t: Ge.tt | 9JItAe8
<iOpera> 小白脸狼啊
 * ineed 越是珍惜的东西，越容易失去
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 你再换nick我也能找到你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mutt 1.5.21, 开imap很猛...wow,是不是我走代理的关系...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看来mutt也在进化
<iOpera> ScarletWolf: 小孩子保护皮肤干爽，通常第一是擦屁股。
<MeaCulpa> 擦屁股，绵羊油
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你太在行了。
<DaBao> 看来已经是孩他爹了~
<iOpera> 当然是。要不 MeaCulpa 现在的体重，都嫁不出去了。
<DaBao> 哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: installp有exclude的办法吗？
<ineed> Female?
<iOpera> 我还以为 roylez 的体重和 MeaCulpa 有拼了的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还是蒙昧的smitty installp党
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 似乎没有
<MeaCulpa> installp我觉得搞名字太麻烦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这玩意渣的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，烂
<iOpera> ibm老搞过时的渣
<ineed> ?
<ineed> ScarletWolf: tinyurl.com是什么东东？
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 记得似乎是个缩短URL的网站
<ineed> ScarletWolf: ...
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 你试试嘛
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 名副其实，填进去一个长URL，返回一个短URL。
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 嗯
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：分区混乱，gparted显示硬盘未分配 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348166 sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00028f70 Device Boot Star ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mutt自己可以多线程么？我要它在后台开folder做cache
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 太多非utf-8的邮件了，唉
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 我很好奇你是怎么用mutt的？
<MeaCulpa> 国内那些XXLUG的咋那么多人拿非utf-8的卡thread...
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: ??
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: 是用mutt都imap访问gmail吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> FZLUG木有這個問題
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: yes, 内建的imap支持，相当于远程maildir
<jlzhang> 可恶的不是编码问题，而是被QQ邮件打断thread
<jlzhang> 怎么设置reply_regexp都没用
<jlzhang> MeaCulpa: imap访问gmail会不会很慢？
<adam8157> jlzhang: 还好
<jlzhang> adam8157: 我还习惯pop3收下来再看。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: text/html; w3m -dump -ppc 9 -I %{charset} -T text/html %s|uniq; copiousoutput  基本上非utf8的都是html, 这个可以搞定
<jlzhang> adam8157: 恩，我也是这麽设置的。
<adam8157> jlzhang: offlineimap也要好很多, pop3不分文件夹, 不能同步, 弱
<jlzhang> adam8157: 是么，以后有机会试试……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tim4dev.blogspot.com/2011/10/samsung.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OpenSourceAndRelated+%28Open+Source+and+related%29
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Open Source and other: Перекодирование видео для мобильных Samsung
<adam8157> jlzhang: set reply_regexp="^(re([\[0-9\]+])*|aw|回复|答复)[:：][ \t]*"
<Crose> aur也给疯了么？我怎么aur也上不去了……
<Crose> :'(
<jlzhang> adam8157: 我的是 set reply_regexp="^(re([\[0-9\]+])*|aw|回复)(:|：) *"
<adam8157> jlzhang: 差不多
<jlzhang> adam8157: 答复倒没碰到过，肯能我邮件收的少的缘故。
<MeaCulpa> jlzhang: 会
<CyrusYzGTt> http://karl-tux-stadt.de/ktuxs/?p=3427
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: colors for packager or what you should know if you like to print something : Karl-Tux-Stadt
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o...想起来了，谢谢
<jlzhang> adam8157: 反正，打断线索的都是QQ邮件！……
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<jlzhang> adam8157: 为什么QQ邮件的标题会乱码？？？
<adam8157> jlzhang: 别的国内邮箱, 好不容易线索连上了, 空格又不好好搞 还是弄乱显示...哎
<adam8157> jlzhang: 没遇到过, dangdang之前发的标题乱码 后来貌似好了
<jlzhang> 我在shlug，和gfans经常碰到……
<adam8157> roylez: HK几乎涨停, SH才涨3%
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这是加在哪里的，我忘了.... 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: mailcap, autoreview
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc
<roylez> adam8157: hk没上线
<MeaCulpa> en, malicap
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 56 行那里
<MeaCulpa> 看到了
<MeaCulpa> 都忘了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你又回归linux了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我多年thunderbird
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: thunderbird UI是多线程的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gmail我直接看rss
<MeaCulpa> curl解析atom feed
<hamo> adam8157: source ~/.mutt/passwd
<hamo> adam8157: 你这个太坏了...
<MeaCulpa> 很久不用mutt的高级货了
<adam8157> hamo: 废话, 密码能泄漏么? passwd被我git ignore了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: git add 之前做个sed把命令全部mask成XXXXX
<MeaCulpa> s/命令/密码
<hamo> adam8157: 我还真见过一个小小朋友分享.muttrc的时候把密码也分享了的..我都试过，确实能上...
<adam8157> 主席和ee的irc密码都泄漏过...
<adam8157> hamo: 不安好心的, 上来就找这个 哼
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆早
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
<adam8157> roylez: 都中午了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..上次 ee 泄漏過 密碼
<hamo> adam8157: 你一说我都感觉俄了...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 秋天了，你该冬眠了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<sevk> 新 华东校区 • 安徽工业大学的有么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348176 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahut0316 — 2011-10-11 10:46 
<hamo> forum.ubuntu.org.cn这站的服务器在哪？为啥翻墙比不翻墙访问还快？
<adam8157> hamo: 国外
<naked89tt> 有硬盤高手在嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ forum.ubuntu.org.cn (76.164.231.50) - 美国 (US)
<hamo> ubuntu.org.cn这个不是官方的？
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ testdisk就是了。別問
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, 昨天試過了  不行
<hamo> 我一直以为是官方的中文支持站...
<adam8157> hamo: 算是
<naked89tt> CyrusYzGTt, http://code.bulix.org/pbvofc-80677
<naked89tt> 同學拿到他電腦上一插  也不知道他幹什麽了  直接成了這樣子 
<naked89tt> 500G的東西，天啊   
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ M$的最好用 M$下的軟件
<hamo> naked89tt: 不是给我解决方法了么..
<hamo> naked89tt: s/我/了
<naked89tt> 用了chkdsk /f 沒有用
<CyrusYzGTt> naked89tt§ PQ
<naked89tt> 那不是分區工具嗎？
<jlzhang> 是否有坏道？
<jlzhang> 用mhdd扫扫看。
<naked89tt> 在linux下？
<jlzhang> DOS……
<hamo> naked89tt: 我用过效率源，还不错..
<naked89tt> 效率源是什麽
<naked89tt> jlzhang, dos下具體命令？
<jlzhang> 现在的大容量硬盘，容易出坏道。
<ScarletWolf> naked89tt: win下一个磁盘修复工具
<jlzhang> mhdd是一个DOS下的软件。
<jlzhang> 我发个IMA文件给你吧
<jlzhang> 直接用grub引导
<jlzhang> 进DOS后，工具都在。
<naked89tt> jlzhang, 怎麽發
 * gfrog 被upstream把俺的活给抢做了。。。 抑郁
<jlzhang> ……
<jlzhang> 我这个是用grub4dos引导的。
<jlzhang> grub里面有map命令吗？
<hamo> gfrog: 必须要跟upstream抢时间，我昨天加班写了个patch...就怕被RH那帮人抢了..
<jlzhang> 你把邮箱地址给我。
<jlzhang> naked89tt: 邮箱地址。
<gfrog> hamo: 那些人真是太有激情了。。。 不服不行
<jiero> hamo: 你是哪个公司的呢。。。
<naked89tt> 429178004@qq.com
<naked89tt> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=348179
<sevk> naked89tt ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 500G移動硬盤的出現問題，500G的資料，求解決啊！不想格式化。
<hamo> jiero: 我就是RH的...
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 。。。。
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<AsuraLe> ban ....如果换成中文的话，应该是哪个词最合适？
<AsuraLe> kick是踢出
<jiero> AsuraLe: 屏蔽
<hamo> AsuraLe: 办
<jiero> AsuraLe: 封
<jiero> AsuraLe: 封杀
<jiero> AsuraLe: 墙
<jiero> AsuraLe: å µ
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好像封杀或者屏蔽要好一些
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 禁
<hamo> http://nb.people.com.cn/GB/200892/15841472.html
<sevk> hamo ⇪ ti: 宁波市分3层次选拔培养“乔布斯”式领军人--浙江频道--人民网 
<hamo> 天朝威武啊...
<AsuraLe> jiero: 是ban一般又都是短期的，而非永久性的
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 所以屏蔽就不太适合了
<jiero> AsuraLe: 屏蔽
<jiero> AsuraLe: 可以解除。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 屏蔽解除多么常见啊。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 屏蔽一般是长期性的，而ban的设置一般短期性的
<naked89tt> Remount failed: Input/output error.
<jiero> AsuraLe: 随你
<hamo> AsuraLe: 临时屏蔽...
<AsuraLe> jiero: 其实我很想用禁闭这个词
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 好丢人啊,头一次使用了搜索的程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348180 gnome search tool 用了好几年了. 头一次知道,真丢人啊. 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2011-10-11 11:04 
<jiero> hamo: 我要说。培养人才。。。还要培养的么。环境很差不配不行。。。。
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 某地不是打算批量生产 乔布斯 么？
<hamo> jiero: 那可是1400个“乔布斯”啊。。。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 乔布斯是培养出来的么？
<hamo> jiero: 这要是都放出来，比城管战斗力估计也差不多了..
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 你去看新闻啊
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf:  我只想说那些人估计又被毁在某地的执政者手里了
<jiero> jobs是真的闯出来的。
<ScarletWolf> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2011-10-10/14096157033.shtml
<sevk> ScarletWolf ⇪ ti: 宁波欲培养乔布斯式人才：一个周期经费超5千万_业界_科技时代_新浪网
<jiero> 不过算是科技货。
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 捞钱的好机会啊
<AsuraLe> jiero: 乔布斯这种人放在中国，100年也出不来，刚有点想法就被扼杀了
 * adam8157 我缺个车库 谁赞助下
<jiero> AsuraLe: 扼杀到不至于
<jiero> adam8157: 你买车了？
<adam8157> jiero: 没
<hamo> adam8157: 我缺个车...
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 不是说了么？这只是个捞钱的借口
<jiero> adam8157: 你把 hamo 拉这里来的？
<adam8157> jiero: 他是我同事...不知道怎么找来的
<AsuraLe> jiero: 基本就等于是扼杀啊。。。。乔布斯的一个点子，起码还有家人支持！中国要有人有这么新的点子，连家人都不会支持。真的就是被看成疯子。
<AsuraLe> ScarletWolf: 是的，执政者捞钱的借口，所以这类东西我从来不看
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 他家人能支持什么/
<ScarletWolf> AsuraLe: 每天我都去官煤看会新闻，娱乐一下。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 如果连家人都不支持，那就根本没有坚持的动力了。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 新闻联播要改版了...又少个Happy的时候...
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 放心，内容不变。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 老外来说，事业是自己的。跟家里支持没关系。
<hamo> jiero: 因为他们不需要家里养活...
<AsuraLe> jiero: 很简单，当你准备做一个决定的时候，连你的家人都反对你，你还有能坚持多少时间去完成？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 139邮箱不错，挺快
<jiero> AsuraLe: 你以为Jobs起始的时候是有支持的？他家为了兑现承诺，攒了很多钱上大学。他第一学期就退了。
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 事业是自己的，当乔布斯和一群"狐朋狗友"在家里的车库试图做一个从来没有人听说过的“个人电脑”时！～如果他的家人像中国家人一样，你觉得他会研制出来么？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 你们说这次还会爆坛吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348182 RT 话说11、04的时候，锅在家是连不上坛子了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjthzq — 2011-10-11 11:10 
<Cherrot> LiveCD安装和Alternate install CD安装Ubuntu性能差距大么？
<Pwnna> o.o
<jiero> AsuraLe:  ？为啥你把中国人都想成一个样。算了，不提了。
<hamo> 话说11.10要发布了？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我知道有等1年的。1年没工作。然后搞父母都反对的东西。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 因为我看到的中国人都是这个样，而那些所谓要培养什么人才的中国人基本都是这个样
<jiero> AsuraLe: 是吗。你看到了一个范例。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我看到了一个普遍的范例
<iOpera> AsuraLe: 特例其实国内更多。中国还有钱庄，外国人不敢搞。
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 钱庄只不过是中国一直存在的东西
<jiero> hamo:  ？
<jiero> hamo:   你用 Ubuntu的。
<lainme> vim的tag跳转。如果一个名为flux的变量，一个名为flux的函数，就跳不对了？不能重名？
<hamo> jiero: 不是,debian
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<adam8157> lainme: 打开quickfix挑挑 而且应该会让你选的吧
<lainme> adam8157: 哦，可以选。不过真麻烦。。
<Naked89> 我用diskgenius后，能看到我硬盘硬盘里的文件  ，但是就是打不开
<adam8157> lainme: 我专门有俩绑定开关quickfix...
<lainme> adam8157: 我也有。但是能自己识别变量和函数的话真的方便很多
<adam8157> lainme: cscope的话貌似也只是symbol, 不分...忘了, 如果有的话可以默认先用cscope跳
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...好多高级货啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 我也一直被这个问题困扰...
<Naked89> CyrusYzGTt: 还在？
<adam8157> hamo: 章鱼手党退散
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 偶要回归mutt鸟
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .
<hamo> adam8157: 据说mutt是Emacs键绑定？
<adam8157> hamo: 我的是vi 你可以自己设置为emacs的
<lainme> adam8157: ctrl]重新绑定到:tjump，好多了
<MeaCulpa> https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/linux/.muttimap/bindings
<MeaCulpa> 貌似我的是很妖的绑定
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 使用ubuntu的心得，深入探讨 图形处理 电源能耗 火狐 版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348186 图形处理 开源驱动 只能支持Open GL 2.1 私有的支持4.2 这差别不是一个档次啊 Code: glxinfo OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 ...
<roylez> lainme: thread jump？
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡用mutt？
<lainme> roylez: 一般的tag jump
<lainme> roylez: thunderbird
<roylez> lainme: o...这才对嘛
<roylez> lainme: 你用mutt.....会吓死爹的
<lainme> roylez: 哦，我准备用。thunderbird缩小到tray有些问题
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，我的mutt忘了编sasl进去
<lainme> roylez: 又要多谢你的dotfiles支持了
<roylez> lainme: ....答应我的东西呢？
 * MeaCulpa git 好难用...我的repo被我咔嚓了
<lainme> roylez: 答应过么？
<adam8157> lainme: 一个跳 多个选?
<roylez> lainme: sure
<lainme> adam8157: 恩
<lainme> roylez: 额，求真相。我不记得了
<roylez> lainme: 找不到log了，那天发照片给我和 jero 之前答应的
<lainme> roylez: 发了阿，就那个。我说全黑的么
<roylez> lainme: ...
<roylez> lainme: 能发个没那么黑的吗？
<lainme> roylez: 我没答应发不黑的啊
 * lainme 吃饭去了
<roylez> 又遁了
<iOpera> roylez: 又敲诈妹朵
<roylez> iOpera: 你又变身
<iOpera> 无穷化身avatar
<roylez> 跟阿三的神一样
<mao> 我在/etc/security/limit.conf设置了root的最大登录数，为什么还是可以登录多个root账户？
<pocoyo> ..
<pocoyo> /cmd-clear 
<iOpera> roylez: 你跟阿三混久了。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • FlexNet是什么东西？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348191 问问大家，怎么解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yechf — 2011-10-11 12:16 
<pocoyo> ..
 * dungeon_jiero 现在有空领任务无。
 * dungeon_jiero 碰到一件超级恶心的事情。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<WiiW> http://www.qiyi.com/dongman/20110428/a0be5630d29ac710.html
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ ti: 加菲猫的幸福生活第1集 平行宇宙-动漫-高清正版在线观看-奇艺
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我下一个项目的机器就这么取名字
<MeaCulpa> Matsya, Kurma, Varaha, Vamana, Krishna, Kalki, Buddha, Parshurama, Rama
<iOpera> WiiW: 这视频，我下过30集
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 印度姐姐一定喜欢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 都是嘛玩意...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: ..这啥
<MeaCulpa> 毗湿奴的Avarta啊
<iOpera> 印度人名？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你刚才不是说的么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ee说的
<iOpera> 我没说
<MeaCulpa> 12:21 < iOpera> 无穷化身avatar
<MeaCulpa> 12:22 < roylez> 跟阿三的神一样
<iOpera> avatar就说了。 Avarta没说
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Krishna，这名字我见过
<MeaCulpa> 显然是主席语录
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Krishna是大大老板
 * dungeon_jiero 看大大们聊天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Krishna相当于英语的Christ
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不过好像是女的呢
<iOpera> 揪出罗杰
<MeaCulpa> 摩诃婆罗多里，Krishna教导Ajunna和兄弟们开战
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是哦，男人，印度神不突出性别
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你丫是怎么这么快速的打出这些鸟名字的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin那边的阿三还有叫Ravi Shanka的，伟大的三弦吉他大师
<MeaCulpa> roylez: google拼音
<MeaCulpa> 我发现阿三娃娃取名字比我们还托大的多
<MeaCulpa> 这帮流窜的打工仔尽是nb名字
 * dungeon_jiero 推 iOpera.
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 连神都推...
<dungeon_jiero> wwindowws 下用什么录像呢。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 也推你
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 我今天反了
<roylez> /kick
<iOpera> 到过澳洲的，就是不一样。
<iOpera> 燥热
<adam8157> iOpera: 燥由心生
<MeaCulpa> roylez: google拼音，自定义短语
<WiiW> iOpera:  喝点水
<iOpera> adam8157:  WiiW 你们2个语文理解能力，有问题。燥热是说 dungeon_jiero。
<WiiW> 。。
<adam8157> iOpera: 没说是你.. 我就是插句话
<iOpera> @
<roylez> MeaCulpa: HACMP，没有任何操作，nfs服务在两个节点之间跳来跳去，IO不断，牛死了
<iOpera> 那破微菜不来了。趴在jabber聊天室不说话。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 小菜一碟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: LPM的时候io都不断呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我说的是nfs服务自动的，不停的跳
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不同厂家的lun去拿给vSCSI还io不断呢
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 右上角的图标没了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348197 以前在进桌面的时候session都是选择ubuntu。 昨天进了一下ubuntu classic。发现比ubuntu要好点，特别是application菜单。 昨天右上角的图标一切正常。今天，就两个了。怎么办？ Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 荷塘月色 — 2011-10-11 12:59 
<dungeon_jiero> 没啥话说
<Crose> 求个助：我在编译0ad，结果报错空间不足，df以下/tmp已经占用100%了，有什么办法额……
<Crose> 文件夹/tmp没有独立挂载到一个分区
<MeaCulpa> 有lvm么
<dungeon_jiero> Crose 中止编译。
<Crose> dungeon_jiero: 想不终止也没办法，它自动就停掉了
<Crose> MeaCulpa: 有
<Crose> tmpfs            995740   995384      356  100% /tmp
<roylez> 都满了呢
<Crose> ok，我不用yaourt，自己编译一下试试
<adam8157> gfrog: 你在刷屏么
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<Crose> 0ad的包也占了250m+，在加上解压……
<adam8157> gfrog: 一下子15条推
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，悲剧，
<gfrog> adam8157: github同步到twitter上去了
<adam8157> gfrog: 贴错地方了/
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个都有同步?
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: github上设置的?
<roylez> gfrog: 老是以为你是 GNU狗的马甲
<adam8157> gfrog: ftp://10.66.13.98/ 你也看看 开放一天
<hamo> 对，GNU狗呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 对
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥玩意？
<adam8157> hamo: 没来吧
<hamo> adam8157: 想当年你这里pdf的好多书，我都是有amazon破解版的...
<adam8157> iOpera: "(01:08:09 PM) Micro Cai: 你说，给我 op 我就过去"
<gfrog> adam8157: good，一共多大？我抓回来扔google docs上然后share
<adam8157> hamo: 我去 你为啥不备份
<hamo> adam8157: 哎...
<gfrog> hamo: 唉
<adam8157> gfrog: 138M
<MeaCulpa> tmpfs... 内存俩
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不大，抓回来，哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: wow, 观摩去twitter
<lainme> adam8157: 局域网..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 汗汗
<dungeon_jiero> ？
<adam8157> lainme: 是啊 我们内网..:-) 等 gfrog 共享吧
<gfrog> lainme: 稍等，我同步到google docs
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: 你还局域网？
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: adam给了个ftp链接，是他们局域网的
<dungeon_jiero> o
<user8888> hi
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> hi user8888 
<fyodor_> iOpera: 看到 Wildfire S 不错，转让给我吧。XD
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<user8888> 大家好啊
<sevk> user8888, 好  ㍥ 
<dungeon_jiero> fyodor_:  iOpera 被逼退了
<fyodor_> ? dungeon_jiero 
<user8888> 各位有用过google voice的没有？
 * gfrog google docs 有20G，我正愁没东西填满呢，咩哈哈
<MeaCulpa> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/dikfcc
<lainme> user8888: yes
<MeaCulpa> gdoc和gmail不是共享容量的？
<user8888> 据说要申请一个虚拟的美国号码
 * MeaCulpa gmali空间都吃紧...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 救命啊，，我的fedora15剛纔被遠程控制了。。有什麼審計可以知道入侵方法
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 救命啊，，我的fedora15剛纔被遠程控制了。。有什麼審計可以知道入侵方法
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 救命啊，，我的fedora15剛纔被遠程控制了。。有什麼審計可以知道入侵方法
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 救命啊，，我的fedora15剛纔被遠程控制了。。有什麼審計可以知道入侵方法
<user8888> 请问一下，哪个网站申请比较好
<user8888> ？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 看log
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看哪個？？
<lainme> user8888: 随便搜个文章，照着做就行，反正就验证时用下
<user8888> 这样啊？\fs21
<user8888> lainme: 那个虚拟号本身没有什么用吗？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯哼
<user8888> lainme: 另外，网络上面的文章比较早，那个www.virtualphoneline.com已经不免费开放了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: hmm... 不是很清楚 怎么会被控制的
<lainme> user8888: 可以设置将来电转移到那个号码，但也可以转接到gtalk，所以申请完不用也行
<user8888> 哦，这样
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是在google手氣不錯  搜索了 飛昇 。。然後進入小說網站，，就看小說了。。
<user8888> .ipkall+nonoh
<user8888> 据说：.ipkall+nonoh的组合比较好
<user8888> 我看看
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: $ last
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: /var/log/message /var/log/secure
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 然後 鼠標就控制不了，。一直在 保存 頁面，，還有 我看着 它打開我的我源碼，讓後在我面前輸入各種我不懂的命令
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..都是空的。。
<FIME> 肯定没安 iptables   没配置
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來，我要重裝了。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: ……悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，，救救吾，，不想重裝，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: iptables和selinux打开, 就基本没事儿了
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 装ubuntu吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我都打開了。。不過iptables不會配置
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..不知道被入侵的方法，，怎麼知道ubuntu就安全
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: F15默认配置就OK
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 没用过这么知道不安全
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 不会看端口啊
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 吾之前手動 斷網，，怕被輸入更多我不懂的命令
<CyrusYzGTt> ..看來最近要用 win7了。。
<AFANS> 买个带防火墙的路由器吧  这样可以省掉不少事情
<roylez> adam8157: selinux是为了自虐用的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> AFANS§ 不會配置，也是個擺設
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=348199
<sevk> DaBao ⇪ t: 水区水贴? 
<DaBao> 关于咱们论坛要不要开个论坛的新浪认证微博的民意调查（单选）
<adam8157> roylez: 自虐 也虐入侵者
<DaBao> 受 一叶 之托，特来进行“民调”，以便为下本坛大大们一步决策收集数据
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://pastebin.com/e3bLHwuP
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 道祖或许可以帮你
<AFANS> 安个虚拟服务器放上好的病毒 让入侵者自己倒霉
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又一个全系列
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 哦。。
<DaBao> 大家快去投票啊！！http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=348199
<AFANS> 做个甜蜜灌
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，你居然看shlug
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 對了。。怎麼將iptables設置爲默認的，，用什麼命令
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 装上之后配置就是默认的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 玩mutt看到的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我發現 iptables除了我以前配置的西廂記的對了幾個不認識的
<gfrog> adam8157: lainme hamo google doced https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B3kwiSml59SFYzAzZmJhZmItZWU2OC00MTY0LTg4NWMtN2I3NGYxMDg2YmI0&hl=en_US
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: http://pastebin.com/gc1cyuPB
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，我看看
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是group么?  咋又docs
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁说group了。。。
 * adam8157 google docs 小清新了
<lainme> adam8157: +1
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计是为平板设计的界面，可惜笔记本屏幕太小，用着别扭
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是不是都加上你的
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这是默认的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<dungeon_jiero> gfrog: 什么界面呢？
 * dungeon_jiero 认为网页设计宽度和高度都应该以800*480为准绳:D
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: why
<gfrog> dungeon_jiero: 这太反社会了，现在的台式机屏幕那么大个，做一点点的小网页多闹心。。。
<flh_> linux用什么作屏幕录像比较好？
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: that fit my handset
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 我只用了 recordmydesktop和 glc两个，前者一般向，后者游戏向
<dungeon_jiero> flh 但不要问我细节，我都只用了一次
<flh_> dungeon_jiero: 谢谢。
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * MeaCulpa 有好多pdf文档
<MeaCulpa> google docs容量不够
<flh_> dungeon_jiero: 我找了一天，一个也没有弄成功，累啊
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你知道主席这些都看完了
<dungeon_jiero> flh_ 。。。你又没看Ubuntu中文wiki
<MeaCulpa> ...
<flh_> dungeon_jiero: 不是ubuntu ,,
<dungeon_jiero> flh_ linux软件推荐，去哪个桌面linux的wiki都行。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这个乌克兰网站不错，建议收藏
<MeaCulpa> http://docstore.mik.ua/
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: документация - unix.org.ua
<MeaCulpa> 毛子们就是随意hack
<flh_> dungeon_jiero: 谢谢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 看不懂‘
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 往里面点，比如 http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/ksh/index.htm
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Learning the Korn Shell
 * MeaCulpa 每年要读一遍Learning the Korn Shell
 * MeaCulpa 但每次都没读完
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 这个法国的网站不错，建议收藏 http://flossmanuals.net/
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: FLOSS Manuals (en)
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 恩，可惜现在delicious不怎么好用，不知xmark大家可以相互follow否？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不懂。。。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 到处html就是。
<iOpera> 导出
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ OK
 * dungeon_jiero 觉得应该拉着 Creative Commons的家伙。
<dungeon_jiero> 请 Creative Commons的家伙去 FDA？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: en
<fyodor_> iOpera: 2G4/G7/G13，你都是怎么安排使用的？
 * MeaCulpa 的delicious很久没加了，不过也有3w多
<iOpera> fyodor_: .. G11
 * CyrusYzGTt 我覺得我被入侵是因爲 ocaml被黑了，，ocaml官網上不去，用代理也上不去
<iOpera> G4做收藏了。
<fyodor_> iOpera: 哦，我错了
<dungeon_jiero> G4 是啥？
<fyodor_> 收藏个屁哦，悲剧机
<iOpera> 外观我喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  我覺得我被入侵是因爲 ocaml被黑了，，ocaml官網上不去，用代理也上不去
<fyodor_> 啥个审美，-_-||
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可能我的 mldonkey 編譯是用 ocaml的cvs，，然後。。
<iOpera> 不收藏，难道卖你？
<fyodor_> iOpera: 今天刚用了 CyanogenMod 7.1，基于 2.3.7 系统。看起来不错
<iOpera> 你要不
<fyodor_> 送可以，XD
<kiss990a> slacker_HD, hi,baby
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ ee  我覺得我被入侵是因爲 ocaml被黑了，，ocaml官網上不去，用代理也上不去
<iOpera> 2.3.7啊。
<fyodor_> en
<iOpera> 送，，不如收藏，反正你不喜欢
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 。。别和我说。不是我干的。
<MeaCulpa> ocaml?
<fyodor_> why not G13?
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey?
<fyodor_> G11 是个甚
 * MeaCulpa 每晚开mldonkey...
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 吾覺得神無所不能
<fyodor_> The page you are looking for is temporarily unavailable.
<fyodor_> Please try again later. 
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 吾也是。不過吾都是 自己編譯的
<iOpera> G13，当然浏览的时候，没看到
<iOpera> 当时
<fyodor_> 今儿个都这信息，晕的网校网络 iOpera 
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 我是Gentoo...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..吾是直接官網的源碼自己編譯
<iOpera> 我以为G11是最新的。 fyodor_
<fyodor_> iOpera: 11 好像配置 NB 多了啊
<flh_> kvm的速度和资源占用真不错
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..吾是直接官網的源碼自己編譯 包括 mldonkey和 ocaml
<fyodor_> flh_: 求教程
<iOpera> flh_: 就是显卡破
<fyodor_> iOpera: 就钱多，你不在乎啦，当然 11
<iOpera> fyodor_: 都有G16了。
<fyodor_> ... 不懂这些
<flh_> iOpera: 是的，我是为了不用 wine，可以用迅雷什么的
<fyodor_> .35 内核跑在 Tattoo 上了 :D
<iOpera> flh_: 至少wine可以跑cod
<iOpera> fyodor_: ..不是吧。你不是丢了tattoo
<fyodor_> iOpera: 那 bb 又出了，昨晚
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: Gentoo也没做什么patch, 难道你怀疑源码被人藏后门了？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ XD，就是ocaml..
<MeaCulpa> o
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 你用 wine 玩 COD 么。。。
<iOpera> fyodor_: 现在我的g4可以随便刷了。你再搞一个rom过来
<fyodor_> 太大，网络不行。bb iOpera 
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: 是啊。
<fyodor_> 不搞了，CM 吧
<iOpera> 上次电子市场把G11搞死了。
<Kandu> iOpera: cod7 坑爹的
<fyodor_> iOpera: 我以为 1G 都牛天上去啦，不会死
<iOpera> Kandu: .cod7跑，wine卡死卡死的。其他版本流畅
<iOpera> fyodor_: 自动升级，，，就死掉了。
<fyodor_> LOL
<iOpera> 官方的升级，都这样。气人呢。
<dungeon_jiero> 我觉得 nvidia 显卡驱动不好。。。日常使用不行，游戏最棒。。。
<fyodor_> iOpera: 哈哈，花钱找气受
<iOpera> 而且是在fastboot界面，啥项目都没用。
<iOpera> 真死
<fyodor_> 啥 fastboot 界面啊，不是 recovery 么？
<iOpera> 就那界面
<fyodor_> 你 lp 应该是用 G13 啊，小巧。11 转我吧。XD
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 你被骂过2次了。就是上次g4刷机。lol
<fyodor_> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
 * iOpera momo fyodor_ 安抚下
 * fyodor_ 困了
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 请问arch2011.8.19如何安装gnome2，不喜欢gnome3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348205 rt，还有你们字体是怎么设置的，我始终弄不好字体，看着眼睛不舒服，字体能像ubuntu这样就挺好的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ffdqlff — 2011-10-11 13:58 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..昨天以爲爾等在說笑，，Q+ ..原來是真的。。 - -
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12855391329
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: HP VEER 4G 美国原装三码合一 国内现货 当日发 黑 白 包解锁中文-淘宝网
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都想买一个了...
<pocoyo> .
<gfrog> adam8157: veer？ 买了有啥用
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在在用NOKIA 1202
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • KIO Recent document问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348206 限制设为30,dolphin打开 recentdocument:/ 出现问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nick198119 — 2011-10-11 13:59 
<gfrog> adam8157: RT @smallmaizi: 各位推友，昨日的veer团购很成功，感谢支持！由于各种原因，今日价格为680元，谢谢理解！#no!
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 就是看到这个... 这几天大家都在讨论eer
<gfrog> adam8157: 那搞个折腾下还行。但是屏幕小，别报太大希望
<adam8157> gfrog: 你啥手机
<gfrog> adam8157: milestone
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天团购是多少钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也不知道，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过昨天的过去就过去了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 买还是不买呢...
<gfrog> adam8157: token模2
<adam8157> gfrog: 好主意 不过没带
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.enterprisestorageforum.com/storagenetworking/article.php/3922546/Intel-Opens-Up-FCoE--Offers-Free-Upgrades.htm
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Intel Opens Up FCoE, Offers Free Upgrades - EnterpriseStorageForum.com
<MeaCulpa> VEER是啥... PalmOS弃儿？
<iOpera> adam8157: 应用并重启，别要了。
<adam8157> iOpera: 啥意思?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 普通的网卡也能跑FCoE了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Intel大大说的，去他的Adapter, fibre, 一切都在内核实现
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 18摸不在列表里面，无视了啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥叫十八摸...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 18M
<MeaCulpa> 对，没咱啥事
<MeaCulpa> 没十八摸的事情，现在很多，还没一个做大的，一旦有一个做大......
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 什麼是 FCoE
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我头晕，陪我走走啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧， $ od -An -N1 -i < /dev/urandom
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10min
<MeaCulpa> k
<MeaCulpa> 1430
<MeaCulpa> HP真是瞎搞，挺好玩的东西
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: FC over Ethernet
<iOpera> adam8157: 改设置，要重启的手机，别要
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ fedora core over Etherner??
<pocoyo> /save-flush 
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: fibre channel
<pocoyo> /save-flush 
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ fibre是什麼意思
<pocoyo> .
<MeaCulpa> VEER貌似不错么
<MeaCulpa> 买个给lp玩玩
<pocoyo> /save-flush 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我看成了  买个lp玩玩
<pocoyo> /save-flush 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<pocoyo> /save-flush 
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alexckx> 问问 有人安装 Oracle 11g 出现这个问题吗？图 http://imm.io/acAD
<sevk> alexckx ⇪ t: imm.io - Screenshot.png
<iOpera> 399元家用拉卡拉。
<adam8157> iOpera: 帝都遍地都是拉卡啦...
<iOpera> 超市才有吧。
<Kandu> adam8157: 你們做開發時, glib, apache portable runtime 這類的庫用得多不？
<alexckx> what is 拉卡啦？
<adam8157> Kandu: 以前开发是嵌入式, 不用. 现在是kernel相关, kernel又不用库...
<adam8157> iOpera: 门口小卖部, 楼下ATM都有
<iOpera> 小卖部都有啊
<adam8157> iOpera: 帝都嘛...
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:23:13)
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> baymsg10205433.gateway 這個是什麼意思？？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 请问在虚拟机VMWare7.1中安装Ubuntu用着就变成这样怎么办？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348211 到了显示用户登录界面，登录界面音乐也播放了，然后就只有壁纸了，啥都没有。 我是做嵌入式开发的，之前刚用buildroot编译完MIPS-Linux-gcc的交叉编译工具，看系统跑着有点慢，就点了关机，然后重新启 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦，發現 lib 目錄里有些基礎庫了
<if_else> 各位兄台，如果在英文环境下，像以中文的环境来运行 firefox 使用 export 哪个环境变量？谢谢
<alvin_rxg> LANG
<CyrusYzGTt> LANG
<alvin_rxg> if_else: `locale`
<sevk> 新 华中校区 • Linux 学习交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348217 武汉地区 各高校 希望交流Linux学习经验的同学请加QQ群：179141021 也希望各位高手来指教 我们一起筹建武汉的LUG 统计信息: 发表于 由 每天进步一点点 — 2011-10-11 15:49 
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 【询问】网络配置在启动项中的次序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348219 我想实现一个开机后不用登录就自动发邮件报告ip地址的功能，主脚本放在/etc/init.d下，然后在/etc/rc2.d/下建个S99级别的软链接。 具体实现是先用ifconfig获取系统IP信息，保存到/tmp下的一文件IPaddr，然后通过sendmail脚本读取文件来 ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你用lab的机器登录的?
<gfrog> adam8157: me? irc? nope.
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥情况？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那咋不是办公室的IP...
<gfrog> adam8157: 走的wifi
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<roylez> cfy: cc居然都在呢
<adam8157> roylez: 还早呢啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 无聊了，有活不干...
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 为什么不能编辑个人资料？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348220 为什么不能编辑个人资料？ 我填好的资料，为何提交不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 小饮归来 — 2011-10-11 16:24 
<adam8157> roylez: xterm的bug解决了, 是FreeType的regression...
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: gfrog 为什么我闻到了肯德基的味道
<roylez> adam8157: 哦？....多少版本号？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 没有闻到
<leaveboy> ..
<adam8157> roylez: 276修复
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 幻觉
<roylez> adam8157: 你娃趁着在如花公司，好好的跟xterm沟通下，改改那些小毛病
<gfrog> adam8157: 我在jboss里啃饼干
<adam8157> roylez: 如花和xterm有啥关系哦
<roylez> adam8157: 如花整Linux的啊
<adam8157> roylez: o
<hamo> adam8157: 你又把我说饿了...
<adam8157> hamo: 说啥你都饿
<adam8157> hamo: 
<adam8157> Bon appetit!
<hamo> adam8157: 你说KFC来着...
<jyfl987> “使用UNIX进行操作系统教学的一个好处是，学生的书包能装下所有的UNIX源代码和文
<jyfl987> 档。” 
<jyfl987> —— John              Lions， 新南威尔士大学，1976年在谈论UNIX版本6时说的一段话。 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我去, 我也在看这个手册
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 这么心有灵犀阿 
<adam8157> jyfl987: Dennis Ritchie骂这本书骂的很凶...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: unix痛恨者手册?
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 圍觀兩人的 基情四射
<adam8157> jyfl987: unix痛恨者手册看着真欢乐
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 http://net.ytu.edu.cn/share/%D7%CA%C1%CF/Unix%CD%B4%BA%DE%D5%DF%CA%D6%B2%E1.htm  这里
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Unix痛恨者手册
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是他们写这个是为了恶搞阿 又不是真的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他说这本书是大便, 然后祝作者Bon appetit!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想知道那个 写了 indent的混蛋是哪位  呵呵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没风度阿  
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不像是恶搞, 好多断章取义
<roylez> adam8157: 看看这个 https://gist.github.com/1277224
<roylez> adam8157: google的dart编译成js
<adam8157> roylez: 真神.....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那也不必说他大便么 额
<roylez> adam8157: http://blog.adamnash.com/2011/10/10/steve-jobs-bmw-ebay/
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Steve Jobs, BMW & eBay « Psychohistory
<roylez> adam8157: apple/BMW/eBay，确实有共通之处
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大胡子和 erics 还有linus有对 这个书有啥言论么
<adam8157> jyfl987: esr貌似也骂过...
<Destine> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6e53d84fjw1dm06ufinzij.jpg
<adam8157> jyfl987: esr写的那个关于jobs的文章也很犀利...hoho
<adam8157> Destine: Hoho~
<Destine> adam8157, 好好玩。
<jyfl987> adam8157:  额 是写苹果的jobs么
<adam8157> roylez: 英文电子版
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> adam8157: 地址呢？
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.simson.net/ref/ugh.pdf
<roylez> Destine: 真弱。我phd的时候就发了7篇
<adam8157> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_UNIX-HATERS_Handbook
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: The UNIX-HATERS Handbook - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Destine> roylez, 主席v5.
<Destine> roylez, 求写paper的诀窍。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说 eris写jobs的地址 你给的是 unix hater的阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=3790
<roylez> Destine: 卖力的出结果，使劲化图，找个会写文章的老板
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Armed and Dangerous » Blog Archive » On Steve Jobs’s passing
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不过ESR的英文想来看着吃力...
<Destine> roylez, 我的意思是，Liberal Arts。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何？？
<adam8157> 向来
<roylez> adam8157: 360页？？？？真的。。。吗？？？
<adam8157> 用词太偏...
<WiiW> http://www.oschina.net/news/22136/microsoft-app-store-open-to-china
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ t: 微软应用商店10月底面向中国开发者开放 - 开源中国社区
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 原来是新文章呢 他倒是跟大胡子一块的
<adam8157> roylez: 是啊
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ ti: 微软应用商店10月底面向中国开发者开放 - 开源中国社区
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看到 gnu有个人说要辞职抗议 大胡子关于jobs的论调 怎么gnu也混进了果粉
<adam8157> jyfl987: 确实说的过份啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 虽然可以算是实话
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.1.RC登陆的时候没有声音，仲么办呢？WEBQQ增强版乱码，卡的厉害。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348223 没有人知道吗？ 登陆的时候没有声音，仲么办呢？WEBQQ增强版乱码，卡的厉害。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iretitan — 2011-10-11 16:46 
 * caleb- 支持大胡子，一点也不过份
<caleb-> RMS++
<caleb-> Jobs--
<MeaCulpa> 大胡子大喷子
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我一点也不觉得过分阿 只是照理只说而已阿 也没有幸灾乐祸 
<caleb-> jyfl987++
<caleb-> 觉得过份的一定是英文不好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有一点啦, 而且死者为大, 起码委婉一点
<adam8157> caleb-: ...
<mao> 大家能推荐一本linux编程的书吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是中国的观念吧 死者为大  死人都评价很高 
<ScarletWolf> mao: UNIX高级编程？
<caleb-> mao: 你这问题太朦胧
<caleb-> mao: 是要写 kernel 还是 userland 编程？
<caleb-> mao: 用啥语言？
<mao> caleb-: ScarletWolf ：就C语言吧，顺便也能讲讲liunx原理的书
<caleb-> mao: 随便找本 C 入门书即可
<mao> caleb-: 写kernel现在估计是水平不够
<jyfl987> caleb-: 谭浩强的？
<ScarletWolf> mao: UNIX高级编程说的应该就是C语言
 * caleb- 觉得英文书(翻译的也行)比较靠谱
<mao> caleb-: --!我已经学了一些c了
<caleb-> mao: 所以说你问得朦胧
<caleb-> mao: 有基础的话该知道自己想学些啥吧
<AFANS> 学到现在才明白 每种语言有每种语言的特点 按照他们的特点来编制不同的程序
<mao> caleb-: 现在就是感觉好多东西都需要学，什么数据结构，shell，python，很乱啊
<mao> ScarletWolf: UNIX环境高级编程?这本吗
<caleb-> mao: 学生？
<caleb-> mao: 有兴趣的先学嘛
<mao> caleb-: 是啊。我还不是计算机软件的
<caleb-> mao: python 不是必修的
<caleb-> mao: shell / shell script 是必修
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这帮新闻组里到人 言辞很幽默
<mao> caleb-: shell的话又要学grep，awk，sed了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 唯一要学的是English
<ScarletWolf> mao: 好像叫 高级UNIX编程
<zhangkaixuan> 《ubuntu权威指南》涵盖ubuntu绝大部分的内容 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/ubuntu-quan-wei-zhi-nan/
<sevk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: 新手书籍《ubuntu 权威指南》 | OSMSG 
<caleb-> 程序员英文不用多好吧
<zhangkaixuan> 机器人什么时候改名了
 * caleb- 认识不少程序牛人英文都不好
<adam8157> roylez: 那个不是作者搞怪啊, 真是编译出来的啊?
<AFANS> C/C++/C#/java/低级编汇/vb/ 估计刚开始学的都在迷茫到底学什么好
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊，还是coffee script靠谱点
<adam8157> roylez: 这编译器在哪里...
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 没兴趣
<caleb-> unix痛恨者手册 是神書啊
<AFANS> windows痛恨封装  什么都看不到
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: APUE嘛 我这里有中文版
<AFANS> 聊天讨论不出什么结果  还是看书去
<jyfl987> GPL的好处在于你不必为自己的工作负责，也不必对用户负责，所以sourseforge上充斥
<jyfl987> 着良莠不齐的自由项目。我希望我的心上人也能理解这一点，这一切的开始并不是为了
<jyfl987> 什么价值、责任、过去或是未来，这一切甚至不是为了现在，这一切只是源于passion。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 是啊。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 但我给记成APEU了。。。。
<AFANS> 所以欧洲会有杀害自由思想的女性 
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp的图层问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348226 小弟是gimp新手，操作过程中发现一些问题。 每新建一个图层的时候都要设置像素大少，就是说每个图层的像素大少都可以不一样，比如我有图层a,b,c 当我把图层b,c锁定在一起，并且用缩放工具缩小，图层a作为白色背景，像素比b,c ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 达赖也上了 Google+ http://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/10/10/8255054-big-time-hangout-dalai-lama-and-desmond-tutu-on-google
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Digital Life - Big-time 'hangout': Dalai Lama and Desmond Tutu on Google+
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥你跟我说话 timeline里没有, mentions里才有...
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 又没人说话了。
<jiero> roylez:  要雇佣你的话，时薪 需要 ￥150 +吗？
<palomino|keepwor> ~150*8*22
<jiero> lol
<palomino|keepwor> ......
<palomino|keepwor> 26400
<jyfl987> palomino|keepwor: 你算错了 IT行业的是 150*20*30
<palomino|keepwor> 没算错 , jyfl987
<palomino|keepwor> 不给加班费的 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> palomino|keepwor: =90k
<jyfl987> palomino|keepwor: 就是错了
<jiero> en.
<jyfl987> palomino|keepwor: 额 如此
<palomino|keepwor> :D
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> jiero: 你要雇人？
<adam8157> ??*7*20的路过
<jiero> jyfl987:  我想。
<jiero> jyfl987: 可能需要
<adam8157> jiero: 在袋鼠国么?
<jiero> adam8157: 我是在。不过我堂哥是在中国的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 200?
<adam8157> jiero: 谁招人哦?
<jiero> adam8157: 不招。
<adam8157> jiero: ...肿么可能
<adam8157> jiero: 那是干啥...
<jiero> adam8157: 帮忙。外援。
<jiero> adam8157: 可能需要
<adam8157> jiero: 干啥的?
<jiero> adam8157: 网店 :D
<adam8157> jiero: 招客服么...
<jiero> adam8157: 所以找主席这样管网络的
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 不。
<ss__> ...
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥是个大问题...
<ss__> 我也觉得
<jiero> adam8157: 吃螃蟹
<ss__> 天天吃套餐都烦了。
<adam8157> jiero: 在北京没的吃 有也吃不起
<jiero> adam8157: 吃河洛
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> 这个你都知道...
<jiero> adam8157: 我们那里叫做 “和乐”
<hamo> adam8157: 求解河洛...
<jiero> adam8157: “鸡鸭和乐”
<adam8157> hamo: 面团压出来的一种面食 在西安吃过
<jiero> 3名吃之一。 城隍庙肉火烧、和乐、朝天锅
<adam8157> 面条
<jiero> 恩。棒子头火烧和萝卜。
 * hamo 发现自己喜欢听日式口音的英语....
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> hamo: 日本人说的清楚。
<adam8157> hamo: 听过那个supply的笑话么
<jiero> adam8157: 河洛怎么在西安？你去那么远的地方？
<hamo> jiero: 没有吧...我感觉不如美式清楚...我主要是喜欢发音的感觉...
<adam8157> jiero: 在西安吃过
<hamo> adam8157: 是那个印度阿三的？
<adam8157> hamo: 我听的版本是说日本人的
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, ping
<jiero> hamo: 美式清楚么。。。英式更清楚的感觉:D
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: pong
<hamo> gfrog: 你哪个组的？
<GNUdog|work> 该法、
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 小窗
<jiero> adam8157:  西安 好远，你去那里玩？
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: 啥
<adam8157> jiero: 大学...
<gfrog> hamo: virt-qe
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教，桌面定制的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348229 桌面上的气泡通知如何更改位置？ Screenshot.png 有没有办法，将自己用户名那个图标和关机的按钮这两个去掉。同时不影响其它的。 Screenshot-1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 荷塘月色 — 2011-10-11 18:08 
<jiero> adam8157: 喔。你在西安上大学的？和 lainme一个城市的吧。
<adam8157> jiero: en 学校挨的还很近哦
<jiero> adam8157:  这样啊
<adam8157> jiero: 同一路公交哦
<jiero> adam8157: 喔。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 如何在Ubuntu11.04 指定某个usb设备直接使用usb1.1 UHCI 而不是usb2.0 EHCI？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348230 虚心请教大家，如何在Ubuntu11.04 指定某个设备直接使用usb1.1 UHCI 而不是usb2.0 EHCI？ 有没有直接输命令的方法 或者是 更改配置文件的方法？谢谢大家了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lian_bupt — 2011-10-11 18:25 
<FrankLv> 我想备份文件 用cp -p file_with_verylong_name file_with_verylong_name.backup 有什么办法后面那个参数简单些？
<FrankLv> 好像整个函数就好了 backupit () { cp -pv "$1" "$1".backup`date +%Y%m%d`; }
<FrankLv> 有更好办法请告知 开饭了
<cuihao> 有没有简单的方法，让系统开机自动寻找可用的swap并挂载
<cuihao> U盘系统，每台机器的分区不一样，无法用fstab
<cuihao> 今天好冷 - -
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求：推荐几本网络构架方面的书籍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348234 求推荐几本网络构架 以及网络入门基础类的书籍 PS: 入门级 的哦 谁有《鸟哥的私房菜》 电子版 跪求 zhangyh059611@gmail.com 哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangyh — 2011-10-11 18:45 
<CyrusYzGTt> 冷不過人心
<if_else> 各位兄台，如何查看，bios 是否开启了 VT 虚拟化支持？谢谢
 * ineed 见一些书上提到一个叫OS/2的系统，谁给介绍下呗
<caleb-> ineed: 一个没啥特别的老 OS
<caleb-> ineed: BeOS / haiku / plan9 比较有趣
<caleb-> 玩 OS/2 就是浪费时间
<ineed> caleb-: 那怎么这么多书上都提到了它？貌似还有人要IBM公布它的后续系统的源
<caleb-> ineed: 历史因素
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ virtual... suppert enable
<ineed> caleb-: nt好像就是基于OS/2?
<caleb-> ineed: OS/2 一开始是 M$ / IBM 联手鼓捣的，自然有很多人想要
<caleb-> ineed: 不是
<ineed> caleb-: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 或者在 linux下用某個命令 得到 有 Virtulaization: VT-x 或者vt-,,,
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ beos呢
<caleb-> m$ 向来喜欢背叛同盟
<ineed> caleb-: plan9?贝尔的那个？
<caleb-> m$ 背叛 IBM, alpha 等等
<caleb-> m$ 最初承诺要做支持 alpha cpu 的 windows <- 无疾而终
<caleb-> 跟 m$ 同盟就是自找背叛
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> Intel 也是。
<jiero> 我也是。
<jiero> 我是坏人
<ineed> caleb-: alpha -> compaq ?
<caleb-> ineed: DEC -> compaq
<ineed> caleb-: dec -> compaq ->hp
<jiero> apple 的字体用什么替代好呢。。。
<jiero> 不知道。
<caleb-> OS/2 没任何 有用/有趣 的特色
<caleb-> 纯脆就一鸡肋
<caleb-> 纯粹就一鸡肋
 * gfrog 玩os/2还不如玩plan9
<user8888> hello
<user8888> every
<roylez_> adam8157: 垫椅子腿的那东西叫什么？
<user8888> 各位的牙齿怎么样啊？
<sevk> user8888, 好  ㍫ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 垫脚
<adam8157> ?
<user8888> 口腔问题严重啊
<gfrog> roylez_: 书
<gfrog> roylez_: cpu
<roylez_> gfrog: 啥？
<jiero> 找到了， Nimbus Sans L 可以。
<jiero> 雅号
<gfrog> roylez_: 垫桌腿那东西的名称。。。
<jiero> roylez回答啊。。。
<user8888> 发现牙齿上面似乎有明显的牙结石了，不知道该怎么去除比较好
<gfrog> roylez_: 手机也不错，哈哈
<roylez_> gfrog: ... 
<jiero> roylez_ 如果找主席时薪200够吗？
<ineed> caleb-: communix介绍下呗
<gfrog> user8888: 洗牙
<roylez_> jiero: 神马？
<jiero> roylez_ 300？
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 你說說話，我就告訴你 真正查看cpu是否啓用 虛擬vt-x的 命令
<user8888> gfrog: 那个我看过，据说副作用挺大\fs21
<roylez_> jiero: 你要干啥？
<user8888> 去牙结石，洗牙好不好？
<user8888> 　　 牙齿黄金专家组发现，衍生物与衍生体之间，是一种介乎生理性和物理性之间的混态结合。迄今为止，好像除了洗牙，世界上尚无任何办法能将牙齿上的渍和牙结石除掉，即：洗牙是唯一快速除渍的有效手段。但洗牙的缺点是，每次洗后由于牙表面的牙釉受到损害，牙渍重新附着的速度更快而且更顽固。
<jiero> roylez_ 如果找你查看一个商业网站:D
<jiero> roylez_ 评估。
<gfrog> user8888: 你还天天洗啊，隔段时间洗，没啥大事，比留着牙石危害小多了
<roylez_> jiero: 你给钱？
<jlzhang>  /quit
<jiero> roylez_ 看情况:D
<user8888> gfrog: 关键是，我看到现在有一种什么生物技术去除牙结石的方法\fs21
<roylez_> jiero: 网址给我，我瞅瞅
<gfrog> user8888: 那你试试呗~
<user8888> gfrog: 什么牙黄金，说是新产品啥的\fs21
<jiero> roylez_ 我还没有要。
<user8888> gfrog: 所以在这里问问，有用过的没有\fs21
<user8888> gfrog: 参考一下\fs21
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: hi miley cyrus . Long time no see
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez_:  今天不行了，他睡了。
<jiero> roylez_ 刚才还在。明天问你。
<roylez_> jiero: ....
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 姐好
<jiero> roylez_ 抱歉主席。
<comodo> .
<p6z6> linux 下opera好快，还自带irc
<Drocula> 看来姐是挂机
<comodo> Good
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<comodo>  > Time.now
<p6z6> 请问这里有opera党么？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1950460724
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 假一赔十澳洲纯羊毛鞋垫保暖鞋垫男女皮毛一体暖脚防寒父母礼物-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez_: 来双假的
<roylez_> adam8157: 托您的福，搜垫脚搜到的
<adam8157> roylez_: 买这个干啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 看评论，有人烧过，似乎是真的
<roylez_> adam8157: 冬天要到了，蛋蛋都会冻住的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你的长在脚上啊 0_0
<roylez_> adam8157: 我说的是您阿
<adam8157> roylez_: http://img165.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20111010/20/60621669201110102034181193577530725_002.gif
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<roylez_> adam8157: 打算进好几双
<adam8157> roylez_: 等试用报告
<roylez_> adam8157: 你坑人，给的关键字没搜到需要的东西，害我买别的
<gfrog> roylez_: 他最不靠谱，哈哈
<gfrog> roylez_: 还是搜cpu吧，这个准确~
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.360buy.com/product/350614.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【海蒂诗910309200】海蒂诗(Hettich) 海蒂诗促销毡垫套装(棕色） 910309200 棕色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> 笨死了
<roylez_> adam8157: 死坏蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4086600274
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 保暖鞋垫 100%纯羊毛鞋垫 羊羔绒皮毛一体 雪地靴绝配 5双包邮-淘宝网
<adam8157> roylez_: 搜索"垫" 价格从低到高就看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Drocula> 惊现大姐
<maxupeng> 请问一下linux有制作U盘启动的工具啊
<roylez_> maxupeng: grub4dos？
<maxupeng> grub4dos是引导程序，我需要的是制作USB启动盘的工具，就是将一个ISO文件写到U盘，然后这个U盘能够用来做启动盘
<roylez_> maxupeng: grub4dos就可以，直接放光盘iso，不过iso要在u盘上连续存放
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 今天更新后不能启动了，busybox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348246 今天更新后，关机后启动很久很久都没开起来，然后我强制关机了一次，然后再启动的时候就是busybox什么的啦，recovery模式也是一样，还有得救吗，求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengtuanfei — 2011-10-11 20:16 
<kenifanying> maivel, 你要启动什么系统盘？
<kenifanying> maxupeng, 你要启动什么系统盘？
<kenifanying> maxupeng, 直接dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdxx
<xiangfu> kenifanying, 你确定这样能启动？
<kenifanying> xiangfu, debian 系的，fedora的一般都可以
<kenifanying> xiangfu, 反正我确定fedora 15, debian squeeze没问题……
<kenifanying> xiangfu, debian 更绝，直接cat xxx.iso > /dev/sdx就行……
<xiao> 大家觉得哪个linux发行版好？
<forensic> debian
<caleb-> lfs
<xiao> 好像很多人用redhat
<Crose> arch就是好就是好就是好
<xiao> 那个也是基于ubuntu的吧？
<Crose> xiao: 不是
<Drocula> 那啥我觉着用lfs的都是变态
<caleb-> Drocula: 你这是褒奖啊褒奖
<xiao> lfs是什么？
<Drocula> 自悟吧
<Drocula> 基本白手起家建linux
<bluek> 自言自语？
<kenifanying> maxupeng, 插入u盘后，dmesg | tail
<xiao> 没听说过
<kenifanying> xiao, 好好看几本入门书！！！！
<zhangkaixuan> linuxmint ubuntu arch都挺好用的
<Drocula> lfs都算入门了么
<Kandu> 又手癢，又蛋疼，又撓又搔出來的 linux (lfs)
<Drocula> 恩吃饱了撑的
<xiao> 反正这个不是流行版本
<Kandu> kenifanying: 剛說的 cat 不大好用
<kenifanying> Kandu, debian下很简单好用……
<Drocula> 大哥们 android算发行版么
<maxupeng> 谢谢kenifanying
<bluek> 自己顺手就行了，它流行它的，我玩我的。追求潮流乃SB也
<caleb-> 看你对发行版是啥定义了
<Kandu> kenifanying: 得 root 才行呀
<kenifanying> Kandu, 哪个不要root?
<caleb-> lfs 是 tutorial 啊，新手教程啊
<caleb-> 谁闲着没事自己从无到有造一辆汽车开？
<Kandu> kenifanying: 基本都要，若不是disk 組的話
<caleb-> lfs 好处就是，那汽车真的能开，又好开
<Drocula> 大哥 我刚开始可是连shell都不会用呢
<Kandu> kenifanying: 不過 dd 的話可以 sudo dd 這樣
<Drocula> 刚开始用linux 上来就dir
<Drocula> 还不会复制
<kenifanying> Kandu, 一般都用dd
<kenifanying> Kandu, 一般都用sudo
<caleb-> root 表示没有鸭梨
<Kandu> kenifanying: cat 就不行了，所以不大好用
<Drocula> 我想学嵌入式开发 需要对linux熟悉到什么程度
<caleb-> 这年头的 嵌入式 linux 和 非嵌入式 基本一样
<caleb-> 尽量熟悉就是
<caleb-> 很多 嵌入式 根本不是用 linux
<caleb-> 要不就搞 android 吧
<Drocula> 那不也是linux么
<caleb-> android 是吃 linux 豆腐
 * caleb- kick google
<Drocula> 恩？ 具体一点
 * kenifanying 除了kingston的u还有什么推荐的？
 * kenifanying kingston的u盘外还有什么好推荐的？
<Crose> kenifanying: sandisk
<kenifanying> Crose, 跟kingston比有什么优势？ 我一直用kingston的，不清楚
<Crose> kenifanying: 我也一直用sandisk的
<kenifanying> Crose, :-)
 * fyodor_ CLK2011 大会有人同去吗？
<Crose> :P
<fyodor_> kenifanying: PNY，买了一次，质量很好，所以是 100% 好产品。XD
<Drocula> clk是啥会？
<Drocula> 那啊
<freeflying>   Drocula china linux kernel summit
<Drocula> 好吧 在那里
<jiero> flol
<jiero> kernel 集会的话。很少人会去吧。。。
<Drocula> 去不起
<pocoyo> ...
<fyodor_> freeflying: 去吗？
<fyodor_> 北京，有些远了。呵呵
<freeflying> fyodor_: 今年在南京，我可能去
<freeflying> jiero: 目前已经有600多人报名了
<jiero> freeflying: 真的啊。。。那么多对内核有兴趣的。。。
<fyodor_> freeflying: 我估计都占不到座啊。:D
<jiero> freeflying: 好吧，我看成是对钱有兴趣。。。
<fyodor_> 怕一人去无聊...
<freeflying> fyodor_: 肯定没位子了
<fyodor_> freeflying: 那也不需要确认啦
<freeflying> fyodor_: 你要是在南京可以去看看
<fyodor_> 就在南京呢
<freeflying> fyodor_: 我要是去也就凑凑热闹
<fyodor_> 嗯，我也是
<fyodor_> freeflying: canonical 公司也有人发言呢
<freeflying> fyodor_: 有的，而且还赞助了
<fyodor_> Ming Lei，你可能认识吧？ freeflying 
<freeflying> fyodor_: 认识
<Freebuilder> java 如何使用 gtk 界面？
<Kandu> Freebuilder: java-gnome
<Freebuilder> Kandu, 是哪个环境变量，我忘了，一下又搜不到
<Freebuilder> Java 程序怎么换主题？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Java 程序如何更换界面主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348266 怎么都 google 不到的呢，难道 Java 没这功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-10-11 21:56 
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 【求助】开发板要怎么买？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348268 想买个价格在1000左右的arm的嵌入式的开发板学习，但是不知道具体要看哪些。因为在淘宝上看，外表看上去都貌似都差不多，不知道有哪些要注意的地方诶。就感觉上面的开发板的按键资源都蛮少，实在不知道要怎么选购了诶。PS: ...
<Cherrot> jiero: 在了啊
<Gun^Rose> å­¦java?
<Gun^Rose> java好学，我都学了好几遍了... @@~
<Pwnna> ..........
<tusooa> echo *;
 * Cherrot jiero 出现出现
<caleb-> 学程序语言也要对胃口的
<caleb-> 不合胃口的学起来就是慢
<Gun^Rose> 恩，恩，有道理
<jiero> Cherrot: 我都睡了。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 你还在。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 做学生的命苦啊……
<Cherrot> jiero: 问一下哦，你当时翻译这个文件的时候是对着英文版本进行的翻译吗？ 
<Cherrot> jiero: 还有  是不是 Tag 为4.0.3的才是最新版本的语言文件？默认的Tag是none
<tenzu_> 水牛竟然不在
<jiero> Cherrot, default是 4.0.×的，我当时仅仅对应英文翻译。
<ghosTM55> tenzu_: yo~
<tenzu_> ghosTM55: yoooooooooooooo!
<ghosTM55> tenzu_: 最近怎么样
<Cherrot> jiero: 明白了~ 
<tenzu_> ghosTM55: 白天快忙死了
<tenzu_> ghosTM55: 所以只有晚上上来
<tenzu_> ghosTM55: goagent弄过么?
<ghosTM55> tenzu_: 我要下班了,以后再说,哈哈
<ghosTM55> tenzu_: 在工作室和团队一起加班
<ghosTM55> tenzu_: 88
<tenzu_> ghosTM55: 好,白白
<Cherrot> jiero: 可是默认版本和 Tag为4.0.3的版本不是一个文件啊
<Cherrot> jiero: 4.0.3: 9f4014dacef4  default: 76774e27767c
<jiero> Cherrot: 肯定不同，default是不断更新的吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: 好呢，明白了
<jiero> Cherrot:  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DHLb_6xNQsEInxiuU8pz1-sWNinnj09bpBUA4_Vl8w8/edit?pli=1 英文的4.0使用手册。。我有空来看看嗯/
<jiero> Cherrot: 最佳麻烦你了
<Cherrot> jiero: 我喜欢~~
<link307> void Push (SqStack S, SElemType e) {...}
<link307> 这样写可以吗？
<link307> 栈的操作
<jiero> 睡不了。。。
<jiero> 讨厌。
<jiero> 不睡了。
<tenzu_> jiero: ??
<tenzu_> yunfan: 在么?
<yunfan> tenzu_: en
<tenzu_> yunfan: 帮我下载个http://dl_dir.qq.com/qqfile/qq/QQforMac/QQ_V1.3.0.dmg
<tenzu_> yunfan: 然后上传的dropbox行不?
<yunfan> 好 我 44
<tenzu_> yunfan: 我这儿怎么搞都只有几K的速度
<yunfan> 我这上200k
<tenzu_> yunfan: 国外ip被BS了...
<yunfan> 我访问不了dropbox 怎么发给你？
<yunfan> tenzu_: 很正常 国内有针对各网络做cdn 对国外估计不会专门为破国弄个cdn
<tenzu_> yunfan: 别的网盘啥的, 我似乎有115的账号
<yunfan> 下好了 
<jiero> tenzu swap总是用完。卡。。。
<jiero> tenzu 我怀念4GB 内存的日子了。
<tenzu_> jiero: 别开AV就不卡了
<tenzu_> yunfan: 传哪儿?
<yunfan> 我找115传 wait
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵 我现在16G
<tenzu_> yunfan: 好
<tenzu_> yunfan: workstation?
<jiero> tenzu AV?放视频？
<yunfan> tenzu_: 你在linux下用115上传成功国么？
<yunfan> 这115挺该死的
<jiero> yunfan:  喔。到了内存比硬盘打得失带了
<tenzu_> yunfan: 成功过, 给我同学传了个300M的软件
<tenzu_> yunfan: 用的chrome
<yunfan> tenzu_: 那现在你试试 我改用 rayfile传了 已经在上传中了
<tenzu_> yunfan: 我现在是mac
<tenzu_> yunfan: 明天试了告诉你
<tenzu_> mac里倒是没问题
<yunfan> 文件名:  QQ_V1.3.0.dmg
<yunfan> 下载地址:  http://www.rayfile.com/files/a0ac77a3-f41f-11e0-878f-0015c55db73d/      tenzu_
<sevk> yunfan ⇪ ti: RayFile | QQ_V1.3.0.dmg
<tenzu_> roylez: 正在下载, 谢了
<tenzu_> 36KB/s的苦逼速度
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-12 00:29:52 +0800
<weakiwi> 塞班上没有好用的irc客户端。
<weakiwi> 不是不支持utf—8就是不支持wifi
<weakiwi> 没人么？
<weakiwi> 。。。
<Iansun> 没关注过
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我来了
<knownbad> 没死？
<snugglecat> http://www.wyzxsx.com/showpage.asp?id=12
<knownbad> 坏人还真是长命啊。
<snugglecat> 发个链接，继续死
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 我可是熬得过2012的
<snugglecat> 应当看到，发生在美国的华尔街革命，不光是在为美国人民求得解放和幸福，也事关世界人民的解放和幸福。
<snugglecat> 全世界无产者联合起来！
<knownbad> 由中国来批评有点不对头。
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<snugglecat> 解放美国
<snugglecat> “革命是暴动，是一个阶级推翻一个阶级的暴烈的活动。” “枪杆子里面出政权。”对于拥有枪枝的美国民众来说，他们具有得天独厚的条件，他们能做的还有很多。
<knownbad> 批美国干预别国内政有理。
<snugglecat> 美国1000多个城市无产阶级反剥削抗议不舍昼夜（图）
<knownbad> 但中国是不是也来一下啊？
<knownbad> 问题是美国行是否中国也可以？  要不为何幸灾乐祸呢？
<snugglecat> 共产主义将会在美国实现
<snugglecat> 资本主义将会在地球上消失。
<knownbad> 你又便秘了。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 那根棒子通你屁眼。
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.wyzxsx.com/Article/view/201110/265357.html
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 国庆社论硬是丢了毛主席！_乌有之乡
<snugglecat> 看评论
<snugglecat> 那里是五毛集中地啊
<snugglecat> 乌有之乡 可能是 五毛市场
<snugglecat> 在那里发评论赚5毛的
<knownbad> 没什么好看的。
<snugglecat> 一边看乌有之乡， 一边看 喷嚏。 有点人格分裂了
<knownbad> 不鸟你
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我自己鸟自己
<snugglecat> 挂着
 * snugglecat 像蝙蝠一样挂着 #ubuntu-cn 的屋檐下
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧， 最后给你发个视频， 搞笑的。
<snugglecat> http://t.cn/a8Asi5
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: A片也要台词_150705761_新浪播客
<knownbad> 得忙老婆的签证申请快闹家庭革命了。
 * snugglecat 想答话， 但想到 knownbad 鸟的不是我， 所以保持缄默
 * knownbad 继续不鸟
<fivesheep> knownbad: 为啥
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 那个？
<fivesheep> 家庭革命
<knownbad> 等的不耐烦了。
<fivesheep> 不是到了么
<knownbad> 到个屁。  自己申请有个好处就是所有的会搞清楚但得付出代价。
<knownbad> 是到了最后一关了，但单单把签证申请表从国务院送到广州使馆就得3个月以上。
<alvin_rxg> xD   这就是国内的“效率”
<knownbad> 不是，是条约的问题。
<alvin_rxg> e
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这个是这样的了.. 要耐心等待
<knownbad> 但详细不清楚。  只我国内文件公证后寄到美国再由国务院寄到广州就得三个月以上。
<knownbad> 但我又不能由国内递件。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 是这样的了
<knownbad> 除非我在国内待六个月以上。
<knownbad> 我现在搞电子递件着但还没搞清楚。
<knownbad> 应该就不用三个月以上了。
<fivesheep> 电子流 快很多
<fivesheep> 但还有名额问题
<fivesheep> 不过婚姻的应该好办
<fivesheep> knownbad: 急这个没用的.. 还是看看你老婆来到之后, 怎么安置..
<knownbad> 父母，配偶，未成年子女都没配额限制。
<knownbad> 随时可以申请。
<knownbad> 一般六个月左右，但得了解流程。
<knownbad> 我是还好，但被老婆搞的心烦。
<fivesheep> 甩了
<fivesheep> 换一
<fivesheep> 个
<knownbad> 我都想。。。。
<fivesheep> 来得及
<alvin_rxg> 是不是已经生了？
<knownbad> 没，我我我生不出来
<alvin_rxg> 不是说你老婆肚子已经很大了么？
<knownbad> 没啦，问题没这么严重。  我只是说说。  没不要她。
<knownbad> 那是吃宽的。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<snugglecat> knownbad, 很快不用假人了。
<knownbad> 你屁眼清好了？
<snugglecat> 你老婆申请过来， 老婆就是美国人了？？ 是不是你老婆的父母也有机会过来了？
<knownbad> 移民签证在入境后就有临时绿卡也可以工作。  我想她以后回想，所以我才学自己办。
<knownbad> 移民签证好用所以很多办假结婚。
<knownbad> 不是不鸟你了，还问问题？  你又来不了。
<snugglecat> 我是看哪个亲戚移民，顺带稍上我啊
<knownbad> 政治庇护似乎也行不通了。
<knownbad> 那得十年以上了。
<knownbad> 不如去德国吧。
<knownbad> 欧盟就德国有钱。
<snugglecat> 好吧，去哪都可以
<snugglecat> 好吧，我下了。 再看到啥子恶心的链接再发过来
<sevk>  06:18
<jiero> sevk: 霹雳啪啦
<sevk> jiero, 是否“它”仍然提到它呢？  ㍞ 
<jiero> pipi sevk
<jiero> 我想要
<jiero> Good Morning all. - the electrum font is excellent
<jiero> I wonder why no softwares ever use this as default font!
<jiero> Good morning all again. Since no respond................
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-12
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-12 08:11:19 +0800
<jiero> 大家都还没起床？
<Gun^Rose> 估计都是在上班的途中呢
<Gun^Rose> 我们公司一般只在最后5分钟才会出现人影。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 下班的时候是5分钟之内看不见人影。。。
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 哪里都是这样得。
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 这里人提前10分钟开始收拾。。。
<jiero> Gun^Rose: 提前半小时提醒要关门。。。
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<Gun^Rose> 看来都差不多
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘里的东西在UBUNTU下打不开，在WIN下重启里扫描出了错误，修改后能用了。能不能不用进入WIN扫描错误呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348287 如题，两次U盘里的东西出错，UBUNTU打不开，可是在WIN里复制东西时，重启动时扫描出了错误，难道我每次U盘里出错都得借助WIN吗？有什么办法能在UBUNTU ...
<leaveboy> echo hello
<yangjia> 打包的时候用绝对路径，解压之后是不是也就是那个路径了？
<BluebirdShao> 源程序清单 怎么写呀？网上找不到相应好的模板
<caleb-> yangjia: 默认会打包成相对路径的
<BluebirdShao> 这么早是不是都还没有起床呀？
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 啥源程序清单？
<yangjia> caleb-: 我用的就是绝对路径
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: 我有一个软件，要提交给客户源代码的，有300多个文件，这个源程序清单，是不是将这些文件列出来就是啦？
<caleb-> yangjia: 一样会包成相对路径
<caleb-> yangjia: 自己检查 tarball
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 要清单做毛？
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 问问同事以前都怎么打包的
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: 木有呀，以前的项目都不提供源代码的
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: windows 还是 un*x ?
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 一般打包都可以直接查看内容了啊，还要啥清单？
<BluebirdShao> windows ® AutoCAD ®
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: zip 或 rar 吧
<BluebirdShao> CD光盘
<caleb-> 一样啊，压缩后再刻录不是更好？
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: 可是现在是要清单呀，不是刻录问题啦
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 那就列出来就是啦
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 要不再加个 checksum?
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: 没那么高深，他们只是要一个word 文档而已，源程序清单的列表
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> 这啥客户…还要 word...
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: - -!
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 啊啊啊 不行了 等不了了 快点发布吧ubuntu11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348295 本人没有升级11.04。就等着11.10的大作呢，快呀等不了了 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiuwuhen — 2011-10-12 9:17 
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<BluebirdShao> 怎么叫得这么肉呀？
<jiero> 讨厌经常去厕所。。。为啥呢。。。
<caleb-> 拜神拜大仙
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 肉？
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 我想要红烧的
<caleb-> 牛肉好
 * jiero 也拜。
<jiero> caleb-: 我猪羊牛都吃。
 * jiero 只吃大块肉，切碎了不动。
<caleb-> 肉燥也不错啊
 * jiero 如果不吃大块的，宁可啃青菜
<caleb-> 切碎有切碎的风味
<jiero> caleb-: 额。不喜欢。
<caleb-> jiero: 不浇肉汁？
<jiero> caleb-: 浇
<caleb-> jiero: 肉酱？
<roylez> jiero: 你口味都袋鼠化了
<jiero> caleb-: 不吃肉酱
<caleb-> jiero: 你口味都袋鼠化了
<jiero> roylez: 从小都是这样
<jiero> roylez: 所以小时候我只吃鱼
<caleb-> 有钱淫啊
<roylez> jiero: 鱼素者？
<jiero> roylez:   什么？
<caleb-> 有钱吃鱼，没钱吃肉
<jiero> caleb-: 海边啊。鱼便宜
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<jiero> caleb-:  离青岛190KM。
<roylez> jiero: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%B1%BC%E7%B4%A0%E8%80%85
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: 鱼素者 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> 那时候产偏口鱼鱼多好啊。
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<caleb-> 190KM 还海边…
<jiero> 现在再吃偏口鱼。。。买不起了
<roylez> iOpera: 挨殴噗啦
 * caleb- 那咱就是住出海口了
<jiero> caleb-: 青岛产的鱼，因为北面沿岸主要产蛤蜊
<jiero> caleb-: 我不喜欢吃。。。
<caleb-> 蛤蜊++
<roylez> 偏口鱼是嘛？
<caleb-> 比目鱼？
<roylez> 恩
<roylez> 查到了
<caleb-> 比目鱼好吃啊
<jiero> roylez: 1990年代那个最便宜了，现在都绝迹了。。
<tenzu> 港蒸石斑鱼好吃
<roylez> jiero: ......
<jet_cn> ÍÛ£¬ÖÕÓÚÕÒµ½Ò»¸öÖÐÎÄIRCƵµÀÁË£¬¸÷λÔç
<sevk> jet_cn:say 哇，终于找到一个中文IRC频道了，各位早 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> tenzu: 喔。
<jiero> caleb-:  吃不到比目鱼之后我就吃带鱼了。。。
<tenzu> roylez: jiero SpaceChem玩过么?
<jiero> roylez: 魔都人吃海鱼还是淡水鱼？
<roylez> tenzu: 港式的，除了三宝饭、炸肠和粥，没别的留恋的了
<roylez> jiero: 淡水鱼为主
<roylez> tenzu: 没玩过
<jiero> tenzu:  没。没买新的这期，同时没有电脑可以玩。
<jet_cn> how to set utf8 charset in mIRC?
<jiero> roylez: 我吃不了淡水鱼，腥气无法去除。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我不喜欢吃鱼。男人大块吃肉，吐刺太烦了
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • KMAIL的配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348297 前几天转向KUBUNTU，觉得KMAIL要比EVOLUTION好用多了。但有一个问题，在菜单里找了遍也没找到方法。如果设置在回复邮件的时候自动插入对方的原始邮件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklennon — 2011-10-12 9:30 
<jiero> roylez: 我家乡都吃鲫鱼。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我们那边叫这个“喜头”
<jiero> roylez:  比目鱼是整一片的。但是因为好吃，我也学着取刺。我从小不吃辣，因为想要喝羊肉汤，逐渐可以吃辣了。
<jiero> roylez: 喔。
<roylez> jiero: 边白鲤鲫，这个是我们那边最低端的
<tenzu> roylez: 你说的我都没吃过 T_T
<missing> 吃鱼好啊
<Jakalala> 教计算机的那个老头又在瞎吹了...
<tenzu> missing: yo 咪咪
<jiero> roylez: 你说的这些我都没听说过。
<jiero> missing: 咪咪早
<jiero> missing: 我刚才看了个音乐视频是咪咪喷奶油的
<tenzu> 今年又吃不上皮皮虾,摔!
<roylez> tenzu: 你下次路过香港就去湾仔的海皇粥点吃粥看看。就在地铁出口边上，晚上2点照样营业！
<missing> tenzu: hello
<roylez> tenzu: 海皇粥店
<missing> jiero: 我没空喷奶油...
<tenzu> roylez: 嗯嗯, 去的话找囡囡带路
<missing> 那不是我
<jiero> missing: California Gurl 好像叫做，有空看看
<tenzu> roylez: 那种粥好吃?
<missing> jiero: 哦,今天没空估计...到处出问题..NNND
<missing> tenzu: 经常换才好吃
<Jakalala> Katy
<jiero> roylez: 你是在四处漂泊了多年吧。。。我都忘记你在哪里呆过了。
<roylez> tenzu: 皮蛋瘦肉，艇仔粥，状元及第粥，都不错。配炸肠，花生酱
<missing> jiero: 主席应该一直在心中lol
<jet_cn> missing 现在能看到我的消息了么？
<missing> jet_cn: 看得到,恭喜
<jiero> roylez: 全是肉啊。。。
<jiero> roylez: 或者是油。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 我喜欢甜的
<jet_cn> 找了半天，终于找到一个中文频道了，眼泪汪汪的。
<tenzu> roylez: 皮蛋瘦肉我吃不了
<jiero> roylez: 我喝带油的/肉的稀饭会吐。。。
<missing> jiero: 瑶柱芥菜吧
<tenzu> jiero: 握手
<missing> 清淡
<roylez> tenzu: 不带油
<missing> tenzu: 粥吃甜的...
<missing> 吃甜品还好啦
<tenzu> missing: 我是没糖会死星人
<jiero> tenzu:  握手
<missing> tenzu: ...太瘦了你,所以要这样...不然血糖不足
<jiero> tenzu: 你瘦吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 我快要 65KG了！！！
<missing> 瘦得和鸡一样
<roylez> jiero: 还是小袋鼠
<jiero> missing: 我已经差不多64KG了。
<missing> jiero: 我现在应该是65kg
<tenzu> missing: jiero 我75kg
<missing> jiero: 多高啊你
<jiero> missing: 嘿嘿。终于找到个瘦的。
<jiero> missing:  我 180cm
<missing> jiero: 我可不是很瘦的样子
<tenzu> jiero: 我181cm
<missing> 我173
<missing> 所以不算瘦的
<jiero> tenzu:  喔。
<jiero> missing: 明白额
<tenzu> 我是从85kg降下来的人!
<missing> jiero: 今天找到亲人了,疼疼就是你的那啥了哈
<jiero> tenzu: 你会恢复的
<tenzu> jiero: 不会, 稳定75kg半年多了
<jiero> missing: 标杆吗？
<missing> tenzu: 那么高还有那么高的智商读到博士,难得一见lol
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。我首先争取突破 65KG大关，
<missing> jiero: 兄弟类似的
<missing> jiero: 物以类聚的样子
<tenzu> missing: ...
<jiero> missing: ...
<missing> lol
<jiero> missing: 我的学历不到疼组‘
<jiero> missing: 的一半
<missing> jiero: 你太瘦了,180才64kg
<tenzu> jiero: 年龄到了自然就胖. 我70kg保持了8年
<missing> jiero: 所以你正常,tenzu不正常的
<jiero> tenzu: 你没比我大8岁啊。。。
<missing> 有吧
<jiero> missing: 我很大了
<missing> jiero: 你不是才20出头吗?
<tenzu> 我80年的
<missing> 记得前几年才是19岁啊
<jiero> missing: 冒头了。
<Guest63462> 请问如何安装低版本的gcc啊？
<jiero> missing: 你要说 2007年时已经20了
<missing> Guest63462: 自己编译行不?
<tenzu> missing: 我这身高应该是体重70kg上下浮动5kg左右
<missing> jiero: 现在24了哦
<jiero> missing: 恩。
<Guest63462> missing, 哦 我试试 不太会
<missing> 比疼疼小7岁
<missing> Guest63462: 为什么要低版本的?看看源里面有没有?
<jiero> missing: 在这个频道里算同期最大的了。。。学识最烂，我无地自容 :~
<Guest63462> missing, 我安装VMTools要求4.3的 apt安装自动就是4.6了
<missing> jiero: 我很自豪lol
<jiero> missing:  为啥呢？
<missing> Guest63462: 哦...没装过,4.6它就不编译吗?那找新版本的vm看看?
 * jiero 没有找到地方自己站着就钻到这里来了
<missing> jiero: 不为啥...总得要点信心过日子而已lol
<tenzu> Guest63462: 为什么不用virtualbox?
<Guest63462> tenzu, 一直用vm 其他的也不会啊
<jiero> missing: 我对过日子太没想法了。只是想我想要的。
<jiero> missing: 我想要很多很多。
<Guest63462> missing, 他说编译可能出错
<missing> jiero: 得到了吗?
<missing> Guest63462: 哦,你可以试试看...看看源里面有没有4.3的,我这里debian sid源里面有的
<jiero> missing: 我是活在不可能实现梦想里的人。
<Guest63462> missing, 怎么看呢？
 * jiero 抱抱阿当
<missing> Guest63462: ..这个还是试试4.6看看吧...装了也要改成默认的才可以的
<jiero> missing: 从我论坛里法帖你就应该看到我的空想主义了。
<missing> jiero: 哦...王子好~不过俺不是公主
<Guest63462> missing, 哦 以前装一直提示缺少头文件
<jiero> missing: ？
<missing> Guest63462: 那时你的内核头文件没有装吧
<tenzu> Guest63462: vbox很简单的.我第一次没看教程就上手了
<missing> jiero: 王子 公主那不是空想吗?
<Guest63462> tenzu, 那我看看吧
<jiero> missing:  ... 我不能理解啊。。。
<Guest63462> missing, 装系统是不装啊？
<missing> Guest63462: 用vbox是一个不错的选择
<missing> jiero: ...
<Guest63462> missing, 那我看看
<missing> jiero: 那些王子 公主的童话不是空想出来的吗?
<missing> Guest63462: 好
<jiero> missing: 额。我的语文太差了，仔细想想。。。
<missing> jiero: 英文说多了,中文理解能力下降了lol
<jiero> missing: 我一直以来中文就很烂的，和我交谈的人都会搞不懂我的逻辑
<missing> jiero: 嗯,好,天才的表现
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * missing bs一下ee干活去了NNNDlol
<jiero> missing: 。。。我是孤僻症状。曾经 n 年没有朋友， 单独一个人过暑假。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  打你。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<tenzu> 罗姐是孤僻的小孩纸
<iOpera> 这死黑脸，有蛋疼，还屁股疼。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，神找你
<adam8157> ...
<caleb-> vbox 内核模块被内核开发者批斗了
<adam8157> roylez: 一会儿job提交了就请假回家...歇着
<adam8157> caleb-: where?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 163源只有30k的速度了，号称宽带升级了
<iOpera> r~oyle~z 切开
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥啊，你假多撑的？
<iOpera> adam8157: 支持回家找媳妇去
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯...有两天调休还没用...年休假还没请....
<caleb-> adam8157: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/10/6/317 # Dave Jones: "vbox is garbage."
 * caleb- 不过俺是 vbox 党人
<adam8157> roylez: 回租的房子...不是老家...
<roylez> adam8157: 我年假还有7天，过年我想休个两周
<adam8157> roylez: 你们一年几天年假?
<roylez> adam8157: 18
<iOpera> roylez: 休2周？准备干嘛？
<roylez> iOpera: 再家看你们上班
<iOpera> 逛红灯区？ roylez
<caleb-> 打倒过年休两周的
<iOpera> caleb-: 你没资格打倒。
<roylez> iOpera: +1
<iOpera> 别人是大亨公司
<iOpera> 骗钱大亨
 * tenzu 每年至少一个月假的撸过
<roylez> tenzu: 你是僵尸地主
<iOpera> nnnd 疼猪。。闲得蛋疼不。
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 移情别恋，不爱gnome了？
<lainme> roylez: 早上好
<tenzu> roylez: 带薪假不用白不用
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡好
<tenzu> iOpera: 回神,不疼
<iOpera> ScarletWolf: 一定要挂嘴边？
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡女子
<jiero> iOpera: 用 xfce了？
<iOpera> tenzu: 去把马来妹子。
<iOpera> jiero: ..
<jiero> iOpera: ？不知道啊。
<jiero> iOp
<tenzu> iOpera: 马来和印度的都给你留着呢
 * jiero 认为lainme在挂机。
<lainme> tenzu: ……好
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 认证失败
<roylez> tenzu: 您真是不一般的敬神呢
<tenzu> 挂机复活了
<lainme> jiero: 没有啊，除了gtalk
<iOpera> tenzu: 乖。邮寄过来
<tenzu> roylez: 知道神喜欢重口, 所以特意留着
<iOpera> 印度混血的才好
<roylez> iOpera: 树上爬的更适合神
 * tenzu 觉得神对印度妹子有偏好
<jiero>  恩 
<iOpera> 一个啥广告里面，有一个印度舞娘。
<tenzu> roylez: 考拉熊么?
<jiero> ofan:  Linux下有多点触摸吗？
<iOpera> mofli。我喜欢
<roylez> tenzu: 会树上跑酷的那种
<caleb-> jiero: 有
<tenzu> roylez: 那NB了
<iOpera> 到过袋鼠国的，就是思维不同。
<jiero> roylez: 树上跑酷？真的啊？
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。
<lainme> winhq的数据库又被黑客动了，这几个月怎么回事
<iOpera> jiero: 傻。你听他的。
<lainme> s/winhq/winehq
<jiero> iOpera: 我是因为思维不同被踢出去的。
<caleb-> lainme: 天网要来临了
<roylez> jiero: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ShUPV5Wi0jQ/
<sevk> roylez ⇪ ti: 人类说会跑酷，猴子们都笑了～_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 跑酷 猴子 笑了
<iOpera> jiero: 可 roylez 又被踢回来了。
 * tenzu 觉得神可能是在属羊之后的那一年出生
<caleb-> 天网 == google + facebook + wikileaks + 人脸辨识
<caleb-> 如果这年头才拍 terminator, terminator 就不会杀错人了
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> tenzu: 你是躁动的猴子
<iOpera> 赶紧打仗。等主席回国。
<jiero> roylez: 我是玩了游戏才知道跑酷的。
<iOpera> roylez: 还玩mud不
<jiero> lainme:  为什么你们都用 s/WRONG/RIGHT 这样的语句？固定纠正错误的句式吗？
<lainme> jiero: 正则。。
<caleb-> jiero: 正则。。
<roylez> iOpera: 不玩
<jiero> lainme:  喔。我不知道正则的说。。。
<roylez> iOpera: 怎么查哪个文件属于哪个包？ debian
<caleb-> roylez: dpkg -S
 * jiero 今天又长见识了。
<iOpera> apt-file，只是要刷新
<iOpera> -S 是找现有的软件属于哪个包
<roylez> caleb-: 3x
<ofan> yoo....
<jiero> caleb-: 不知道。前一段时间看还说Ubuntu才有特定的 多点支持。
<jiero> ofan:  你开了电脑就跑了么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 啥》
<ofan> jiero: 我刚开电脑
<jiero> ofan: 我问你的没回答
<caleb-> jiero: 那只是 ubuntu 的宣传术语
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 多点触控其实不就两点么？
<BluebirdShao> jiero: 你用的什么编码呀，到了我这里全是乱码呀
<caleb-> ScarletWolf: 一般支持到 10 点
<iOpera> ScarletWolf: 多点
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 我是UTF8吧。
<caleb-> ScarletWolf: 放几个指头效果都不一样的
<iOpera> 2点算啥
<iOpera> 多个轨迹。
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: irc client 的问题
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用playonlinux装上了office2007，不能用，怎么卸载。。知道的告诉下。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348302 RT，知道的告诉下。。麻烦。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyf0427 — 2011-10-12 10:16 
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 有支持n个点的。
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: 我用的是emacs erc呀
<ScarletWolf> caleb-: 其实，3点我就满足了。
<BluebirdShao>  
<jiero> iOpera: 去年感觉3D显示器就普及了。。。
<caleb-> 裸视 3D ++
<ofan> 起床...
<jiero> iOpera: 去年我看到当时我玩的游戏全都加了3D渲染支持。。。
<iOpera> 3D显示，是骗人钱的东西
<MeaCulpa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<jiero> iOpera: 骗骗又何妨~
<step2by> 网上有人说新人适合用debian ubuntu做的太容易了让新人学习的余地小了
<jiero> step2by: 你要什么。
<jiero> step2by: 要什么干什么。
<iOpera> 无妨啊。只是我不会为这付钱
<step2by> 我想学linux啊
<jiero> step2by: 那你就别找安装简单的Linux
<Fox78> lol
<iOpera> step2by: 。用熟悉后，再学就是
<caleb-> step2by: 随便挑一个，用哪个都一样
<step2by> jiero, 那装什么呢？
<ofan> ubuntu是不是要发布新版本了
<step2by> 哦  
<jiero> step2by: Ubuntu 的安装简单。
<caleb-> step2by: 等功力强了自然就会跳槽了
<caleb-> ofan: 嗯
<iOpera> caleb-: 那也不
<lainme> ofan: tomorrow
<iOpera> 安装简单，这点太重要了。
<jiero> caleb-: 所以我功力一直在下降。
 * caleb- slackware -> debian -> lfs
<lainme> caleb-: ee没跳
<ofan> 有release party么?
<iOpera> 工作机器，要保持稳定
<jiero> lainme 没跳。 结果 ee 和 lainme 就是这里最常见的Ubuntu用户了。。。
<caleb-> step2by: 这里貌似 ubuntu / arch 用的多
<caleb-> lfs 悲催的只有两个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 为啥我的zsh里面 for i in `seq 0 9`; do echo $i; done  会显示两边 0到9...
<ofan> 还有mac
<iOpera> 下次要清理这里的间谍。
<jiero> caleb-:  Ubuntu 同样悲催。。。
<step2by> caleb-, 是啊 不知道该学什么 学shell？
<MeaCulpa> å­¦English
<jiero> step2by: 要干什么学什么。
<iOpera> jiero: 是啊。主要是很多人不说话。搞不清distro
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道，我这里没这毛病
<roylez> MeaCulpa: for i in {0..9}; echo $i
<step2by> jiero, 我要学linux下编程 往嵌入式发展
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en, 用高级货了
<caleb-> step2by: 每天用着用着，觉得哪不好使就学哪个
<jiero> iOpera: 他们是挂机族。。。挂机族大概都不是Linux。
<jiero> step2by: 问ee
<caleb-> step2by: 或着觉得哪个好使就学哪个
<jiero> step2by: 所以你就不用折腾了。Ubuntu就好了
<iOpera> step2by: 嵌入式。那你跟 caleb-去搞lfs
<step2by> jiero, 好的 谢谢大家
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这样呣
<iOpera> 够你学的
<caleb-> step2by: 那学个 java 吧，android 都用 jav
<caleb-> step2by: 那学个 java 吧，android 都用 java
<step2by> iOpera, 我基础太差了 先学基础吧
<jiero> 我都不知道。
<jiero> 我不说了。
<iOpera> 只是这蛋疼的 caleb-为什么要搞lfs
<step2by> caleb-, 不太喜欢java啊 喜欢c和汇编
<iOpera> asm都喜欢啊
<iOpera> 有前途
<caleb-> iOpera: 问 yuking 去
<iOpera> yuking搞了啥？
<step2by> 知识初学 现在发现基础太差了
<caleb-> yuking 也是 lfs 党人
<iOpera> 就输入法。
<iOpera> 哦
<iOpera> 那也不是嵌入式的嘛
<step2by> 我想装双系统但是不知道校园网在装的时候能不能连接上 我们用锐捷的
<lainme> 不明白为什么那些学校需要各种奇怪的认证
<step2by> 我也不知道啊 收费的
<caleb-> 方便审查限流嘛
<ghosTM55> 这事不能说太细
<caleb-> 又可以吃回扣
<caleb-> 不认证就啥都没了
<step2by> 虚拟机还能上网 但是如果物理安装的话怕连不上啊
<jiero> 哪里都是吃回扣的啊。
<caleb-> step2by: 貌似有人用虚拟机上锐捷的，就是麻烦点
<step2by> caleb-, 安装时候是不是也需要网络啊？
<caleb-> step2by: 用虚拟机学就好了吧，效能差不了多少
<jiero> 以前学什么，老师都推荐小公司的小软件。。。
<step2by> 有点卡。。。
<jiero> 肯定吃回扣了
<caleb-> step2by: 光盘安装可以不要网络的
<step2by> caleb-, 双系统好装么？
<lainme> jiero: 我本科的学校用的学生信息系统，花了大价钱买的，还不如现在学校用的开源程序
<jiero> step2by: 跟你的硬件有关。大多好装。
<jiero> lainme: 因为信息不流通吧。
<step2by> jiero, 装错会不会丢失资料啊？
<jiero> step2by: 看你的选择了。
<caleb-> step2by: 没经验就先别双系统了
<caleb-> step2by: 这年头虚拟机才是王道啊
<step2by> caleb-, 哦 虚拟机还行 有时候卡
<caleb-> 双系统还要开开关关的多累啊
<jiero> step2by: 简单的说，用windows自带的磁盘管理程序删除一个盘，然后就好了，不会出问题的一般。
<jiero> caleb-: 对啊。双系统多无聊啊。我双系统的时光全呆在Ubuntu下。windows根本没用。。。
<step2by> 呵呵
<jiero> step2by: 不是你想象的啊，那时候我都能在windows下搞黑Ubuntu。
<jiero> 不敢用
<step2by> 也是 还是蛋定点
<CyrusYzGTt> .. google的 搜索主頁的粘土主題 會動的
<iOpera> step2by: 你有多少软件需要虚拟机？
<iOpera> 少的话，就不用virtualbox这样的虚拟机了。
<step2by> iOpera, 就系统啊
<step2by> 哦  也不多
<iOpera> 看软件需要
<iOpera> 通常不多。
<BluebirdShao> 公司这网速，哎
<iOpera> 4，5个的话，wine也够了。 step2by
 * jiero 只见过一个被推荐的开源软件 gretl  。
<step2by> iOpera, 我学习linux也不好说需要多少 有时候就是试试软件
<jiero> step2by: 一个人做一件事情大概永远不会用到超过4个软件——
<iOpera> 你不认真用，学不会的。
<caleb-> 用惯了 linux 就会觉得 windows 超难用
<caleb-> 不是给人用的啊，windows
<iOpera> 操作系统，思维都不同。 step2by
<ofan> windows玩游戏好用
<step2by> 我也不知道该从哪学 就像开始用电脑就是实验各种软件慢慢熟悉的
<iOpera> caleb-: 也是给人用的。
<iOpera> 不能都抹杀了嘛。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 游戏其实和os没区别了
<jiero> step2by:  你不用全搞，找几个深入差不多。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: linux上native的游戏表现都比windows好
<step2by> jiero, 例如？
<jiero> ofan: 主要是linux显卡烂。。。
<jiero> step2by: 首先我不是你的专业的。。。对你要求无知
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥游戏
<jiero> ofan:  显卡驱动烂。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: FPS
<iOpera> 多数情况，的确，就只有显卡要驱动
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 名字？
<jiero> ofan:  TA3D， linux 下500FPS，windows 下 300不到。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sdl游戏
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: . 我要cod8
<MeaCulpa> ofan: quake doom ut 系列
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: COD都是窄眼男玩的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: quake doom不是linux原生的吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 当然是
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 只是用的都是opengl
<MeaCulpa> ofan: opengl+sdl
<iOpera> 窄眼? 又说调视角。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你所谓原生？难道要直接调kernel?
<ofan> 。。。都opengl了还用啥sdl
<iOpera> 你丫丫的。你的眼睛真是不同。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sdl做前端
<iOpera> ofan: +
<iOpera> 不要dsl
<iOpera> sdl
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没有吧
<ofan> sdl效率一般游戏用用还行
<ofan> 做大型3d的，估计没人用
<caleb-> 3d 就要 opengl 了
<Crose> ofan: naxuiz不就有sdl
<ScarletWolf> ofan: Nexuiz倒是同时有GLX和sdl两个
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sdl只是起个spawner
<CyrusYzGTt> opencl
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你没玩过，怎么知道？
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 不过我的显卡玩不了sdl模式
<ofan> MeaCulpa: http://www.libsdl.org/projects/quake/
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Quake3的FPS, 不上125是有明显区别的， 玩过的都知道
<Crose> 我nexuiz玩的了sdl，玩不了glx……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你好歹试试看嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: id系列引擎的游戏我认为windows下明显比linux下快
<iOpera> opengl现在都落后了。落后于显卡。
<iOpera> 跟不上显卡了
<ofan> http://www.libsdl.org/projects/doom/ 
<ofan> 都是port到sdl的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是我机器怪吧
<jiero> Crose是的，glx的有时有问题。
<MeaCulpa> port不一定是坏事
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可能把。
<MeaCulpa> 再说那些port的人都是一根葱而已
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过Nexuiz那个已经不能说id的了。。。改的太多了
<MeaCulpa> 再说那些port的人都是一根葱而已，你觉得一个了id的老头子能对性能有啥影响？
<MeaCulpa> 很多linux版本的游戏都是一个人业余时间维护一下就好了
<MeaCulpa> id的都是一个人
<MeaCulpa> ut也是一个老头
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> nwn只有半个小年轻
<iOpera> 说点别的。说点实际的。 MeaCulpa
<ofan> 应该不是sdl的，看过quake3的源码，记得连汇编器都是自己写的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: sdl不在那一层
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩，是啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: sdl属于比较高层的
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 实际的我一般晚上23点以后再说
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 女人啦，性啦
<jiero> iOpera: 说实际的。你有几台电脑还摆在家里？
<ofan> id出了个新游戏Rage
<MeaCulpa> 据说Rage可能会有linux port
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 昨天碰见一个颓废的，把编程当作最好的计算机游戏。
<Crose> ofan: 不是pc很坑爹么
<MeaCulpa> 老头子还不死心
<iOpera> 说实际的效果。谁说女人了。 nnnnd
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过id tech 4要出了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不编程，别问我
<ofan> Crose: 恩 貌似pc上比console上的差一点
<caleb-> 编程是最好的游戏++
<MeaCulpa> jiero: rage不是id tech 5么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我说的是 Id Tech 4 GPL
 * ofan rage 有 18G
<MeaCulpa> o
<iOpera> 退化的 caleb-
<iOpera> 颓废
 * ofan 犹豫要不要下..
 * MeaCulpa 脑子从小不好，打牌都不会，都别说编程了
<jiero> ofan:  18GB 大都是 渲染图。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 所以经常放魔法错了方向烧自己人。。。
<Crose> jiero: 是的
<iOpera> opengl就是贴图王
<ofan> 我发现ubisoft挺废的
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> Sca
<jiero> ScarletWolf: ？
<ofan> 下个游戏，用官方安装包安装的，竟然找不到dll
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 玩游戏你会被T的
<ScarletWolf> jiero: kick
<jiero> 为啥我哥要我去抢 $2 的 三星 Galaxy II 手机呢？？
<jiero> 我才懒得去。。。
<iOpera> jiero: 去玩quake3的exclusive模式。
<iOpera> 一顿乱打的。管他什么自己人
<iOpera> 火箭炮连发
<jiero> iOpera: 你现在可以试验 Xonotic耍了。
<jiero> iOpera: 我比较满意了
<Crose> jiero: 我还以为xonotic已经停了……
<iOpera> 你满意的，我肯定不满意了。
<iOpera> 你要求太低
<ofan> 发现从ios上移植到pc的游戏都2到没话说
<jiero> ofan: 玩 Caster
 * ofan ios上除了塔防还有什么游戏
<roylez> ofan: 面向的都是2的玩家
<jiero> ofan: 虽然画面不怎样，但操作感一流。
<iOpera> ofan: 有智力游戏啊
<jiero> ofan: 当原野洛克人玩
<ofan> jiero: o
<iOpera> 糖果妖怪啊。 lol
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.elecorn.com/caster3d/
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: Caster : Home
 * ScarletWolf 玩Galgame吧
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 打屁股
<ofan> 玩了两个移植游戏，一个是塔防，一个是抄袭Eve的，让你在星系间来回跑
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 阁下这是何故？
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 我是反日式游戏的。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<iOpera> 反日式?
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 我是来者不拒的
<jiero> ofan: 那个成了仿照 Eve 了。。。晕死啊。。。
<jiero> iOpera: 日式的的RPG和AVG
<ofan> jiero: 我喜欢玩自由度高的游戏
<jiero> ofan:  caster
<jiero> ofan:  eve 算啥呢。。
<jiero> ofan:  出得时间太晚了
<ofan> jiero: 这游戏是干嘛的
<jiero> ofan: 打架
<ofan> jiero: ...
<ofan> jiero: 还有水上漂啊
<jiero> ofan:  玩 OpenClonk吧。 Mac build 终于出来了。
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.openclonk.org/download/
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: OpenClonk
<jiero> ofan: 建立个服务器我加入
<ofan> 我想玩战地3
<jiero> ofan: 你知道吗。 inkscape 在linux下每日更新版的稳定性就和windows下发布版本的差不多。
<jiero> ofan: 你竟然喜欢被杀的游戏
<jiero> ofan: 太少见了
<ofan> jiero: 切
<iOpera> 战地3明显抄袭的et
<jiero> iOpera: et明显抄袭 部落。
<ofan> jiero: 如果你玩的话，来单挑
<jiero> ofan: 笨。我怎么可能花钱在买游戏上。
<ofan> jiero: 有盗版撒
<iOpera> 部落，没听过。做好事罗
<jiero> ofan: 以前有人送我正版星际争霸2我都不要。
<ofan> jiero: 我也不还钱买，除非低于$1的
<ofan> jiero: 因为你没装windows吧‘
<BluebirdShao> jiero: 你牛
<BluebirdShao> jiero: 送的都不要
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 不好玩的游戏要来何用。。。
<ofan> 话说我也不太喜欢暴雪的游戏
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于intel集成显卡，和gnome3,和unity，如何选择，大家出主意。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348313 intel 845 GZ集成显卡。 前一阵安装了gnome-shell，结果不能进入，于是ppa源安装了intel集成显卡的最新的驱动，gnome能够进入了，unity彻底不能进入了。 研究了n久，今天把驱动又降级到官方源里面的了，发现unit ...
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 他送的条件当然是我和他一起玩。。。
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 暴雪出品，必属精品
<ofan> 发现貌似我的集成显卡都是1g现存
<jiero> ofan: 我发现dell outlet超便宜。。。
<ofan> 不用真浪费了
<jiero> ofan: 以后你可以买。。。
<jiero> ofan: 便宜到过分了。。。
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 题材太局限了
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 除了魔幻就是中世纪啥的
<ScarletWolf> 同样的游戏，opengl的效果能比得上DirectX么？
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 比Directx X的漂亮。
<iOpera> ScarletWolf: 这不能比了
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 没什么好比的吧
<jiero> ScarletWolf: DirectX发亮。
<iOpera> 显卡厂家都在ms控制内帮忙。
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 用模拟器验证过
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 同一个开发组的话
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 你试试吧。
<iOpera> 和开发组何关。和厂家有关
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 确实，显卡厂商都偏向DirectX
<iOpera> 那些渲染管道。都只支持dx
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 是 ATI偏向。
<ofan> 和引擎相关
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 我没试过
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 西方的题材就是这些呀
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 我试验过，DirectX速度稍微快，但是效果稍微差。
<ofan> BluebirdShao: 不太喜欢
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 你知道的太少了
<iOpera> jiero: 说反了吧
<ofan> 玩GTA IV
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 virt-install 安装玩 kvm 虚拟机，autostart 参数机器没有机器
<jiero> iOpera: 我说的是模拟器
<BluebirdShao> jiero: 玩游戏也不多
<jiero> iOpera: directx都是发亮少了细节
<if_else> virsh list 中没有刚安装好的机器，使用 virsh start <???> 启动机器？谢谢
<iOpera> 模拟器？咋又说这了
<jiero> iOpera: 因为我好久没用windows了。。。不知道了。。
<BluebirdShao> 这天天出差呢
<jiero> iOpera: 或者我用windows玩的游戏也是只支持OpenGL，不支持DirectX的。
<BluebirdShao> 所以只好买部psp来玩《死神》了
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 看不懂
<jiero> ofan: 他窜了。。。
<jiero> ofan: 笨啊。。。
<ofan> 现在用opengl貌似都用opengl es
<ofan> 了
<ofan> Chrome 在亚洲、南美洲击败Firefox 拿下浏览器第2名
<jiero> ofan: 可恶啊。。。刚才努力作得全白费了。竟然没。。。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/158081.htm
<sevk> ofan ⇪ ti: Chrome 在亚洲、南美洲击败Firefox 拿下浏览器第2名_Google Chrome 谷歌浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> ofan: OpenGL ES是子集。
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 那第一名是谁呀？
<ofan> jiero: 挺一专业人士说的,opengl功能太多，老东西太多
<jiero> ofan: 这个只证明了一点。公司更倾向于同公司合作。
<jiero> ofan: OpenGL ES 太简单了——或许。
<ofan> BluebirdShao: ie
<jiero> ofan: 不过Linux下支持OpenGL ES的引擎不多。
<jiero> ofan: 俺玩的基本都不能好好的用OpenGLES加速。。。
<ofan> jiero: qt已经支持opengl es了
<jiero> ofan: 我知道。QT5不是。
<ofan> 貌似4.8
<jiero> ofan:  看了QT5演示了。
<jiero> ofan:  大概我的机子也可以用。
<ofan> jiero: nokia的？
<BluebirdShao> ofan: 几十年不用ie了
<jiero> ofan: 我是N900你早就知道了
<jiero> ofan: 我前天看了视频，原来android最先进的Samsung Galaxy II 速度也不如N900.。。
<Crose> BluebirdShao: ie一共才十五六年
<iOpera> ie也是买来的。
<jiero> Crose: 我用IE7的测试版。
<ofan> jiero: 真么牛逼，n900什么配置
<iOpera> windows也是买来的
<jiero> Crose: 我上网13年了。
<ofan> jiero: 能赶上iphone 4s么？
<jiero> ofan:  600Mhz CPU...
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan:   你明白么。。。
<ScarletWolf> Crose: 没听过 度日如年 么？
<jiero> ofan: 只能说android太烂。
<Crose> ScarletWolf: ……
<ofan> jiero: 什么视频
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-NU8qzfyC8
<sevk> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Juegos Galaxy S II vs Nokia N900
<ofan> jiero: 怎么比的
<MeaCulpa> android...拿世间最庞大的内核玩手机，性能当然没保证
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Maemo 也是LInux内核，还是Debian改
<ofan> jiero: 最好的android应该是htc的
<jiero> ofan: 不过一直说 这台是机王。
<jiero> ofan: $2 我哥一直催我去买。。。说可以卖
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 咋庞大了。都精简得不行了的
<jiero> ofan: 这里促销 $2买一个
 * adam8157 以前嵌入式的内核一直是1.5M一下的路过
<GNUdog|away> gfrog, RHEL 5 里木有 qemu-kvm 么？
<hamo> GNUdog|away: 你可以试试yum groupinstall kvm看看行不..
 * jiero 暂且告辞了。。。
 * jiero 回来时就是 dungeon_archl了。。。
 * adam8157 下午回去睡觉, 啦啦啦
<GNUdog|away> hamo, 不是那些的问题啊，我直接搜索的文件名的
<GNUdog|away> gfrog, hamo however, I've the package already
<GNUdog|away> got 
<BluebirdShao> 在 emacs 怎么规定一个word，我希望一个标点符号是一个word, 一串空格也是一个word，这样我删除单词的时候就不会一下子删了很多了
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 升级到11.10后，怎么变回到gnome2？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348318 升级到11.10后，怎么变回到gnome2？对界面要求不高，不想用3。还有，就是panel常用的温度监控Hardware Sensors Monitor是否还可一用？小白一只，求解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 liupeng330 — 2011-10-12 11:32 
<ofan> 装个vim
<BluebirdShao> - -! 我一年前从 vim 转到 emacs 来了
<BluebirdShao> 然后我才可以在 emacs 里面和你们聊天
<caleb-> vim 也可以上 irc 的
<MeaCulpa> "城墙必将毁灭，夷为平地，每人都要向前直上" -- 约书亚书
 * caleb- desktop 的内核 2.0M
<iOpera> lfs党徒，就是狠
<iOpera> 别要内核了。
<iOpera> lol
<ofan> 有啥意思
<iOpera> 整合进grub得了
<caleb-> 放 bios 好了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iOpera> 这更好
<MeaCulpa> 把linux搞成windows了
<BluebirdShao> lol
<iOpera> 估计插一个ps鼠标，发现不支持，还要临时编译。
<ofan> 插u盘也不支持
<iOpera> u盘还统一些，udev就搞定了。ps2的话，难说
<zhangkaixuan> WineHQ 的 AppDB 和 Bugzilla 数据库被黑客攻击 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/winehq/
<sevk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: WineHQ 数据库泄漏 | OSMSG 
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<MeaCulpa> 这不是windows是啥...
<MeaCulpa> wineHQ有啥重要数据么
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<leyle> 有无方法看到目前是什么程序在频繁读取硬盘？
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2011/10/12/real-f.html
<leyle> 硬盘灯已经狂闪几分钟了
<sevk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 100%还原度的“人皮面具”[6p]
<caleb-> leyle: lsof
<leyle> caleb-: 能说详细一点不？
<leyle> 哦，找到原因了
<iOpera> iotop也可
<iOpera> 系统进程监视也可
<iOpera> 都不吃饭的。
<leyle> 哇噻，iotop好用
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/mBhJb.png   aria2c 太瓜了把，这样也狂读？
<leyle> aria2c 有无缓存设置参数？好像没有
<MeaCulpa> 貌似没
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教一个 find 用正则查找文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348323 我想通过 find 查找目录中所有以 .o 结尾的文件和一个名为 main 的文件，这个 find 应该如何写？我写下边的表达式只能找到 .o 但无法找到那个 main。 find . -regex "\(.*\.\(o\)\)\|\(main\)" -ls 请各位不吝赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alober — 2011-10 ...
<GNUdog|away> gfrog, ping
<roylez> GNUdog|away: ping小号呢
<GNUdog|away> roylez, ?
<GNUdog|away> adam8157, 这叫睡觉啊？
<GNUdog|away> 鄙视 PTO 睡觉的
<adam8157> GNUdog|away: 啦啦啦
<roylez> GNUdog|office: gfrog 不是你小号吗
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙
<GNUdog|office> 视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视
<GNUdog|office> roylez, 不是啊
<roylez> GNUdog|office: 开小号的都这么说
<GNUdog|office> roylez, 随你了
<roylez> GNUdog|office: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来
<roylez> cfy: cc
<cfy> iOpera: ee
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<ofan> 灌水啊
<roylez> cfy: 好久不见，你被少林寺赶出来了？
<cfy> iOpera: 有个atmega128芯片jtag和isp都关闭了。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 没有。。。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 最近有好事没？
<palomino|working> 没有阿
<palomino|working> 而且还有坏事
<hamo> adam8157, 鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视鄙视
<roylez> cfy: o...好久不见，以为你勤于练铁裆功呢
<roylez> palomino|working: 啥坏事？
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: hamo 哥十一加班的时候你俩咋不说话 哼哼
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆...
<palomino|working> 推土机性能很可悲阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 嘛是推土机？
<palomino|working> amd的新cpu架构
<hamo> roylez: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:17:13)
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working:  AMD 现在垮了多年了。
<cfy> roylez: 这。。。。主席，我们又放假了。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我困着你好意思回去睡觉...= =
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 加班多好…
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾用 愛妻2630器皿
<palomino|working> 本指望推土机能追上来点呢 , dungeon_jiero
<GNUdog|office> 10.1 反正也是宅，连上7天，真是要命
<adam8157> hamo: 还要看个电影听个歌神码神码的
<GNUdog|office> hamo, 不如你让 adam8157 帮你睡了
<GNUdog|office> hamo, adam8157 有 RHEL 5 上 qemu-kvm 的启动脚本没有？
<GNUdog|office> 这货和 RHEL 6 上不一样…
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。
<hamo> GNUdog|office: 木..
<dungeon_jiero> 我需要一台好电脑了。
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: 我有xml 但是不知能不能用在5上
<dungeon_jiero> 我发现 GIMP和Inkscape都在卡，卡，卡到Linux死机。。。
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, hamo 继续找 moli 好了…
<hamo> adam8157: 你说的是virt的xml?
<palomino|working> 内存用尽了? , dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 说对了
<palomino|working> poor...
<adam8157> hamo: 不是. 是一个提交job建虚拟机的 记得给我你俩或者dzhu
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 没用，我这个要求环境的
 * hamo 开个易拉罐还把手弄伤了...最近真是背...
<GNUdog|office> 这个机器可不能被人抢去，三个网卡在 beaker 的机器太难找了
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 最近 1440 ×900 分辨率好啊
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 说错了。是 900*1440，感觉可以上下两个窗口
<MeaCulpa> .
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我就把支架拆了，用胶纸粘住竖起来的显示器机身
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我一个很喜欢的显示器，支架坏了，正在想以后镶到墙壁上
<MeaCulpa> 三星550b, 随意转动那款，当年很贵
<MeaCulpa> 现在看来还是很美
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。我觉得物体美是不会随岁月消逝的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurYPXA_uw ..
<WiiW> 才13'， 太小
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - BF3: Don't need no damn plane to dogfight
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚才去dump, 手机留在桌上响了很久...回来被注目礼了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 的确是的
<WiiW> 买个32'的电视机，然后在线看电影，高清，爽。
<dungeon_jiero> WiiW: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> 40'看A
<CyrusYzGTt> 背投。。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 虽然有50"的，但我懒得去看。。。
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 我爹妈被忽悠买了背投，结果灯泡坏了，液体弄坏了电路
<WiiW> pplive 蓝光 接大屏电视
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 大屏幕有时候真的
<dungeon_jiero> 没意思。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 我有3d 片子，但是懒得戴眼镜看
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..哦，幸好 寡人 木有錢買
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 3D 电视用不用眼睛？
<dungeon_jiero> 眼镜。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 有 裸屍 3D
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 裸尸？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 用
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ .. s/裸屍/裸視
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 感觉好像有不用的说。
<MeaCulpa> 3D A片我曾专门烧进2张dvd,找不到了..
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也会正则。。。我都不知道正则是什么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<MeaCulpa> 别被我儿子捡到塞进哪里就好
<WiiW> 裸眼3D只能6'小屏幕
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 那不是正则
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..我也不知道什麼意思，，反正我看到 她們都是這樣 改正自己的錯誤
 * MeaCulpa 这两天忽然能登录ubuntu bbs了，又可以灌水，误导新人啦
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 今天早上 lainme caleb- 告诉我 这个是的。。。我不明白，从哪里学的？
 * CyrusYzGTt 曰： MeaCulpa 爲麼不去 bbs.fedora-zh.org哪裏灌。。就算你灌 翻牆也沒有人關注
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我 猜 你的兒子 將你的 3D A片 放在你的 光盤盒裏
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: bbs.fedora-zh.org有人么？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 不，放在放映机里面，开
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 用Fedora的很多都是用Linux干活而不用Linux娱乐的，与那些人，没啥好说的
 * MeaCulpa 用windows干活用linux娱乐
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是说那些人实际上不喜欢linux了。
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 只是侧重点不同
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: fedora lol
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..吾用 linux娛樂。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 你这推理完全不讲逻辑...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我开易拉罐也常弄伤手
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我喜欢一个手开
<MeaCulpa> YD的中指总是不够灵活，
<jyfl987> 安全公司RSA在今年三月遭到黑客攻击，迫使它替换了大约4000万SecurID令牌。在伦敦举行的RSA安全会议上，RSA执行总裁Art  Coviello声称两个为某个国家服务的黑客组织入侵了其服务器，窃取了SecurID相关的信息。RSA没有透露是哪个国家，虽然外界一般相信是中 国，但Coviello的声明丝毫没有暗示是中国或幕后策划者是中国。在RSA遭攻击之后，美国国防æ‰
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 肥堕落
<MeaCulpa> RSA都被干，nb
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是 肥多啦
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我觉得，只有在生活中用才是喜欢。工作大多数都是应酬——除了喜欢工作的
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 在说女人还是OS
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • kwin单独启动时，无桌面特效。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348330 startkde4 有特效 plasma-netbook && kwin 有特效 plasma-desktop && kwin 有特效 单独运行 kwin 启用特效时，会崩溃，重新进入登录界面。无特效时正常。 问题：如何使kwin带特效单独启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2011-10-12 12:53 
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我没资格说女人。
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 我一向把女人和男人分的不很清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你怎麼老是發亂碼
<MeaCulpa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/321213_10150352450411030_5852261029_8127072_1538536229_n.jpg
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: hoho 肥多拉
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我哪里发乱码了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 你兒子的射擊技術高超啊，，肯定是 情慾道的接班人
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§  安全公司RSA在今年三月遭到黑客攻击，迫使它替换了倧约4000万SecurID什牌。在伦敦举行的RSA安全会议上，RSA执行总裁Art  Coviello声称一个为某个国家服务的黑客组织入侵ä
<CyrusYzGTt> º†å…¶æœåŠ¡å™¨ï¼Œçªƒå–了SecurID相关的信息。RSA没有透露是哪个国家，虽然倖界一般相信是中 国，但Coviello的声明丝毫没有暗瀺是中国或幕后策划者是中国。在RSA遭攻击ä¹
<CyrusYzGTt> ‹åŽï¼Œç¾Žå›½å›½é˜²æ‰
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 你的是乱码。jyf的不是
<MeaCulpa> lainme++
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己的问题
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ?! 乱码！
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,,不是 utf-8麼
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來 準備轉去用/win7了。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 你刚才那几行是乱码的，jyf发的那个不是。
 * MeaCulpa 自己都不知道看到的是啥，linux纯utf-8, windows latin, putty编码utf8, 字体选的是幼圆gb2312
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己的问题 nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,,怎麼 utf-8有不同的？？
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 乱码。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<WiiW> ˆ’者是中国。在RSA遭攻击ä¹
<WiiW> 4000万SecurID什牌。在伦敦举行的RSA安全会议上，RSA执
<WiiW> ¼ç‰‰§
<WiiW> ®®ä
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..傷心，，去看 偉大的啓蒙老師-蒼井空老師的教育片
<MeaCulpa> 太清淡
<dungeon_jiero> 看啥。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 自己表演
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 现在虽然还是围观的时代，但是鼓励展示自己
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吾不展示，吾已經在14天前將自己的研究資料銷毀了，。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 和你废话。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你在哪个城市？
<CyrusYzGTt> 
 * ofan ai-class.com 开课了
 * kenifanying 大家在linux 下弄汇编一般用什么工具？ gas, nasm,yasm 还是？
<slacker_HD> Microsoft office powerpoint 才是最终开发工具
<slacker_HD> 其它都是野狐禅小混混用的
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD:  展示的话。用 Scribus
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 用 inkscape
<dungeon_jiero> 用 Indesign
<dungeon_jiero> 用 Impressive
<slacker_HD> 那个大佬用这些非主流的？
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 大佬用 Mac的那个
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 忘记叫做啥了。
<sevk> 新 深度PK版 • GNOME 3.2 ubuntu 11.10 安装后还显示【安装】。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348331 GNOME 3.2 ubuntu 11.10 安装后还显示【安装】。 （这里不可以上传图片？） 统计信息: 发表于 由 小饮归来 — 2011-10-12 13:19 
<slacker_HD> :-(
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD:  Keynote
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 所谓大佬用啥，只是他们的眼界就在那里。
<slacker_HD> 我不信，我只相信微软。。。
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 谁管linus用啥。几个跟着linus用一样东西的
<slacker_HD> :-D
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 哦。我用微软的东西就相信微软，不用就不信。
<slacker_HD> :-D
<dungeon_jiero> slacker_HD: 如果不信任手里的工具，就别用
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<caleb-> 蒼井老師++
<linsux> linus本身就是个SB
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> linsux 谁管你呢。
<dungeon_jiero> linsux: 你更没影响力LOL
<slacker_HD> Matthias Ettrich不傻就行了
<linsux> 哈哈说到你干爹了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾不管 linus用啥，吾就用 fedora gnome..gnome3 比 win8 metor好看過了
<linsux> linus就他妈一个SB
<caleb-> gnome3--
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果 m$能夠將 linux嵌入進 NT,,就好了。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: google "coLinux"
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..我要M$搞的
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> linux 的神奇之处，就是它可以跑在其它内核底下
<caleb-> linux on linux (user mode linux)
<caleb-> linux on windows (coLinux)
<CyrusYzGTt> linux on windows
<caleb-> 还有 linux on realtime OS / linux on microkernel
<WiiW> kvm 是跑在linux内核底下的
<caleb-> kvm 那类型不同
<WiiW> linux开源的，只要有想法，就能实现，只是时间问题
<WiiW> http://www.vmbest.com/school/18-colinux-tutorial/414-colinux-install-ubuntu-server
<sevk> WiiW ⇪ ti: CoLinux下安装Ubuntu Server
<CyrusYzGTt> http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/11/8274668-german-officials-admit-using-spyware-on-citizens-as-big-brother-scandal-grows
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Red Tape - German officials admit using spyware on citizens, as Big Brother scandal grows
<Jakalal4> J
<CyrusYzGTt> 13:34了，準備睡覺了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/11/8274228-three-years-on-mars-in-3-minutes
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Cosmic Log - Three years on Mars ... in 3 minutes
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/11/8274228-three-years-on-mars-in-3-minutes;
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Cosmic Log - Three years on Mars ... in 3 minutes
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/11/8274228-three-years-on-mars-in-3-minutes;b
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/10/11/8274228-three-years-on-mars-in-3-minutes;b;c
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Cosmic Log - Three years on Mars ... in 3 minutes
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox虚拟机了Ubuntu 主机win7 桥接 win7可以ping通Ubuntu 反过来不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348333 求解决～～～悲剧～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 willcansky — 2011-10-12 13:38 
<Jakalala> Time
<hamo> > Time.now
<sevk> hamo, 2011-10-12 13:48:52 +0800
<hamo> sevk: 小鬼，你又改名了...
<sevk> hamo, 顺便说一下，你不介意我问你一个私人问题吗？  ㍥ 
<Jakalala> !Time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BckLb 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 12 日 星期三 13:54:10
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 011-10-12 13:55:13 +0800
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 大神们，小弟配置nfs时报错，求帮助！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348341 我安装了nfs-server后，对它进行配置，一下是/etc/exports的内容： /root/nfs_root *(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check) 然后，我执行刷新操作：爆出这样的错误： exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: No such file or directory 重启nfs ...
<dungeon_jiero> 安静了
 * MeaCulpa 找到5年前fetchmail procmail配置...
<stone-cn> ...
 * MeaCulpa 跑fetchmail, 开始抓7年前的gmail...
<NoIE> 问一下，我不小心把 .config 目录删掉了，
<NoIE> 下次登录时会怎么样？
<linsux> 居然有个项目要我给客户装freebsd
<NoIE> 问一下，我不小心把 .config 目录删掉了，下次登录时会怎么样？
<tenzu> NoIE: 自动新建
<caleb-> NoIE: 不会怎样，就设置没了
<NoIE> 哎呀妈呀，吓死我了。
<caleb-> NoIE: 下次登录全部用默认设置
<Iansun> 咋就删了呢
<caleb-> 误删是成为高手的必经之路
<NoIE> 输入 ~/.com 按 tab 键不齐，然后使用 rm * -rf 。
<NoIE> 结果错将 ~/.com 打成 ~/.con 了。
<Iansun> 咋不就来个 rm -rf / 不小心就按了回车 ......嘿嘿
<caleb-> Iansun: 现在不能 rm -rf / 了
<caleb-> 因为太多人开新手玩笑，所以现在 rm 发现要删 / 会警告
<pocoyo> ..
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你用goagent有没有出现过502?
<mzgcz> 大家好，谁能翻墙啊
<roylez> caleb-: 即使 -rf 也警告？
<roylez> caleb-: 那可以 rm -rf /usr 
<mzgcz> 我需要一个zlib源码包，结果被封了
<caleb-> roylez: /usr 貌似可以
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请教笔记本DELL E6420在ubuntu下如可切换到外接显示器显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348345 安装了grandr这个软件，找不到外接的显示器，请高手指点下 统计信息: 发表于 由 ewrq1987 — 2011-10-12 14:52 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用上fetchmail, mutt打开本地目录的感觉真好，5年没这个感觉了
<dungeon_jiero> 问下，i7 2620M 和 2630M 速度上差异？
<dungeon_jiero> 一个双核一个4核，但是频率不同
<caleb-> 买个高频双核的, C/P 比较好
<caleb-> 四核基本很少机会用到
<caleb-> 双核的效果好又便宜
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。价格倒是相当的
<caleb-> 四核以上基本是坑爹的
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 virt-install 安装虚拟机，因为硬盘大小停止，重新执行更改后的命令提示：
<if_else> ERROR    Guest name 'xp' is already in use
<caleb-> if_else: 换个名字就好了
<caleb-> if_else: 比如 xp2
<cfy> xp2....
<cfy> caleb-: 和我习惯一样...
<caleb-> 要不 xpsp3 ?
<cfy> xp_ xp__ xp___
<if_else> caleb-: 兄，google到有个 virsh undefine <vm_name> 试试看，谢谢了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 买4核的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 为了未来吗。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 为了现在
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。感觉单核速度更重要。
 * caleb- 速度更重要++
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 发现gnome的后台真多呀！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348347 最早好像使用：sawfish 听说后来是：metacity 听说现在用：mutter 听说3d效果用：compiz 现在发现gnome-shell居然也是窗口管理器， kill掉gnome-shell，窗口边框、标题栏都丢失了。 然后发现openbox好像也是gnome的备选窗口管理器。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那你买2核 吧
<dungeon_jiero> i7和i5差异太远了。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 可能是你们编译的多吧。
<ofan> 买个P4 3GHz的
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 很少编译
<caleb-> 嗯，没有 3GHz 就别买了
<caleb-> 现在买 2.x GHz 就是坑爹啊
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我准备买 i7 2640m， 默认频率 2.8Ghz，功耗还比 i7 2630M 低 10W
<caleb-> 省电是不错
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 笔记本？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 嗯。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 买呗
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 本来想要台式的。后来发现。。。同价位的。差不多性能啊。。。
<ofan> 我的是27xx忘了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  你钱多啊。我准备花<$700
<caleb-> 可以上到 3.5GHz
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: $700 ä¹°i7???
<dungeon_jiero> of
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 对啊。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不如买个好显卡了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  http://www.graysonline.com/retail/lk384par_kd241pa/computers-and-it-equipment/hp-pavilion-dv6-4002tu-15-6-inch-argento-blush-notebook-with-laptop-bag?spr=true
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ ti: Buy HP Pavilion dv6-4002TU 15.6 inch Argento Blush Notebook with Laptop Bag | GraysOnline Australia 
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: cpu没那么重要
<caleb-> 目前实际上 multithread 比 multicore 支持好
<caleb-> 有 4 threads 很够用了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 地址太长了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好显卡就是玩游戏用吧。
<hoxily> hello
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不玩游戏干嘛
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 问题是，钱数
<sevk> hoxily, 好  ㍧ 
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我需要。昨天内存缺卡死两次了
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 加内存呗
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我买个 DDR 内存么。。。
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: 加swap呗
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 怎么加呢。。。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 重装啊。
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: google "swap file"
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 加内存
<caleb-> 内存不够，换 cpu 也没用啊
<ofan> 用swap照样慢，只能保证不死
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 确实。
<cfy> ofan: 死了算了.直接买内存
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 现在使用P4唯一支持 HyperThread的型号
<cfy> ofan: 不死就一直拖着....
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 超线程已经过时了
<dungeon_jiero> P4 3.06Ghz，2003年的王牌
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 当然。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: i7 支持smt
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我的手机动态调频。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 从 0Mhz 到 1050Mhz
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 现在是个手机都可以..
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> 0hz ？
<ofan> 死机了
 * cfy 用128k memory的路过
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 对啊。可以设为0的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 待机时为0
<ofan> p4其实很渣
 * cfy 4k
<ofan> 高频低能
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。发展的一个阶段。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 到现在都没达到更高频率呢。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 自那之后向多核心高效率发展了
<caleb-> 自那之后向骗钱坑爹发展了
<dungeon_jiero> 一直是骗钱坑的。
<ofan> 一味追求高频没啥意思
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 速度啊。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 提高速度的方法又不是只有频率
<caleb-> OS / 编译器跟不上啊
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 算了，还是等机会出了 GT525M的吧。
<caleb-> 所以还是高频比较好
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我也等有显卡的
<ofan> 提高频率只是降低时钟周期，很多时候还不如优化pipeline提高的多
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: ofan: 这些没意义了。多数人只当玩具用，且更新太快
<caleb-> 高频所有程序都用得到，优化pipeline 限制很大的
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 或者工具
<dungeon_jiero> caleb- 当然你们俩说就行
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 下一次买电脑，看着 dell outlet
<caleb-> 多数人买四核只拿来打字上网…
<kikupotter> gns3 有人用过吗
<caleb-> 还不如买双核呢
<ofan> 而且频率和性能并不是线性关系
<caleb-> 要快还是换网线比较靠普…
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我要买个pad
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 随意你
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我可能还要被迫买个 Adobe Creative Suite。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<caleb-> 为毛？
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 如果找工作成功。需要
<caleb-> 下个序号产生器不就好了？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10 怎么用U盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348351 最新的优盘引导工具UNetbootin等好像也没11.10的选项 还是有什么方法？ 求解~ 实在不行就刻盘了 统计信息: 发表于 由 aohanshui — 2011-10-12 15:26 
<caleb-> 老板不提供？
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 不一定。不知道。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 所以说可能。
<ofan> ipad2有点贵啊
 * MeaCulpa 骑马砍人现在还能玩玩
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 499 ？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 你玩人砍？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 对
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_jiero: 多年前买过的，现在看看很多当初喜欢的mod,还在更新
<ofan> 比较看好 asus的eee pad slider，带全键盘
<ofan> 也贵啊
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我要找工作成功。。。工资2天下来就买一个 ipad。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你不是果黑么
<ofan> ipad打字不爽
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我只是比喻
<ofan> 玩游戏还行
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我从来不黑吧
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 心动了吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我只是说我不要
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: ？
<palomino|working> ............
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 心动啥啊。我都没了解
<palomino|working> 好高的工资。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 买吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不要。
<ofan> 我想要个带全键盘的
<ofan> eee pc也不错
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我比较喜欢 Apple Air的设计——如果是触摸屏
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 没有类似的东西
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: air 还行，就是轻便，性能很一般
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 另外，今天我看到DELL XPS的15寸竟然可以改成多点触摸屏幕
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: +$198
<ofan> 没啥意思，多点触控要程序支持的好
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 会很爽的。玩我想要的游戏
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不爽
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 为啥？
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 多点触控和鼠标操作很不一样
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你都不知道还扯。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 当然不一样啊。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 要应用程序支持的好才行
<ofan> 否则用起来很尴尬
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我看了很多多点触摸游戏，都是RTS类的。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那你还不如买个ipad 玩上面的游戏
<ff> cfy: 
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我为啥要玩那些类型的呢。
<dungeon_jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHKY9KprBEA
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Multitouch Interaction in Spring RTS Engine
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 要是用linux的话更惨
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我就是问Linux有没有支持多点呢。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那些应该是给程序打过补丁的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。算是吧。Linux下玩具还是少。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  如果liquidwars6支持多点就好了～
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<zhangkaixuan> 用firefox登陆w.qq后 会被踢出来
<dungeon_jiero> 不过无法判断谁的手。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 对了。。。多人游戏如果无法判断谁接触的怎么办/
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 还是不考虑
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 。。。
<ofan> 有人上ai-class的课吗？
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • xelatex编译分页出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348353 前两天开始学习tex,代码如下： Code: \documentclass{article} \usepackage{xltxtra,fontspec,xunicode} \usepackage[slantfont,boldfont]{xeCJK} % 允许斜体和粗体 \usepackage{color} \setCJKmainfont{仿宋_GB2312}   % 设置缺省中文字体 \setCJKmonofont{SimSun}   % 设置等宽 ...
<xiaoz__> mount可以挂载未格式化的硬盘吗？
<xiaoz__> 并且是未分区的？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 有支付宝么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 同时有 paypal和alipay么？
<hoxily> test
<sevk> hoxily, ....  ㍧ 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有paypal 有visa就够了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我有paypal但是无法直接支付 只能send money
<adam8157> jyfl987: 买啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我要兑现美金到支付宝账户去 我在godaddy买域名
<adam8157> jyfl987: godaddy直接用支付宝就好...人民币就ok
<Kandu> jyfl987: paypal 也行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我支付宝账户里没钱 就paypal里有钱 但是用不了 wtf
<Kandu> jyfl987: 難道你用 貝寶？
<jyfl987> 这paypal真折腾人
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是 他要验证我一个银行卡号 我以前验证过 最近又要 
<adam8157> 没用过...Visa王道
<adam8157> 罗姐不在?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你 paypal的 支付是用绑定银行卡 还是 用paypal余额？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没用过paypal啊...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你连个网银都没有?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 网银不是更挫？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 11.10 新浪微博上线活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348354 继11.04后，Ubuntu 11.10 新浪微博上线活动即将开始！ 举办时间待定为10月12日-10月22日，欢迎所有有新浪微博的朋友们来参加！ 活动地址：http://event.weibo.com/236826 推特和其他微博参与方式：#NattyParty （推特）、#Ubuntu#（其他微博） 统计信息:  ...
<jyfl987> paypal = painpal
<loiac> 木有人说话么？
<loiac> 大家觉不觉得11.10要跳票啊   为什么木有countdown了？
<mraandtux> 有新浪微博帐号的朋友们可以来参加Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party：http://event.weibo.com/236826
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: [娱乐/互动] Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party @ 新浪微博 | 新浪微博 | 微活动 - 惊喜你的生活
<mraandtux> @loiac ，其实有两种Countdown的，一种是http://thisisthecountdown.com/ ，还有另一种是http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown/
<sevk> mraandtux ⇪ t: root@thisisthecountdown.com: Decrypting...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: PayPal很安逸啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 近几年被我国干了，才麻烦的
<Jakalala> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BckLb 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 12 日 星期三 16:20:17
<CyrusYzGTt> !boring
<Jakalala> !CyrusYzGTt
<loiac> 不是cn么  怎么各种鸟语啊……
<loiac> 上午更新发现11.10的sunpinyin配置打不开   还有个小问题就是电源管理里的 无操作 翻译成 误操作 了…… 
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 呃。。。还在卖啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ..http://yp.com.hk/property/ch/pty_video.aspx?bldg=%E5%BD%A2%E5%93%81&dcode=HNP&vid=625  視頻很差
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 樓盤介紹短片- 物業買賣,賣樓, 私人住宅,地產代理,樓盤影片,租屋,租樓,租房,套房出租 
<loiac> @mraandtux   受教了  呵呵，不过以前官网都会有的，这次木有……
<Jakalala> ofan: 你不睡吗
<ofan> Jakalala: 马上睡
<ofan> 就睡4个小时就得爬起来
<cfy> ...
<cfy> ofan: 砸了
<linsux> 用无线路由器做BRIDGE是不是相当于AP啊
<cfy> 无线路由器不就是ap么?!
<linsux> 我想吧路由器当AP用，就是把所有无线设备都设在同一个网络上
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-12 16:31:32 +0800
<linsux> 两个无线路由器如何无线桥接啊
<mengfei> linsux: 这个要看路由有没有这个功能，没有就看看能不能刷dd之类的第三方固件，
<linsux> 这个功能叫做什么啊，英文
<mengfei> 无线中继啊，英文不懂
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 明天来爆坛！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348362 ，热烈祝贺新版发布！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 poweruser — 2011-10-12 16:30 
<linsux> 我是想在一个地方装两个无线设备，让全屋子都可以上网
<linsux> 但是他们一定要在同一个网络上
<mengfei> 无线中继就行啊
<mengfei> 那要路由支持
<mengfei> 你家房子多大啊，普通路由一般就够用了
<mengfei> 我这300M 11n路由半径30－40米之内都没有问题
<linsux> 我家150平米
<linsux> 很多地方没信号了
<ofan> ......
<mengfei> 你什么路由啊
<ofan> linsux: 有米
<linsux> 150平米离我的目标还远
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 每次 編譯 mldonkey ,中的 ocaml不知道怎麼用 make -j8 ，，就是這個最慢，，
<linsux> 我目标买别墅啊
<ofan> 。。。。
<jyfl987> 给paypal发邮件了 末了强调 i am so angry
<CyrusYzGTt> 你在說自己很醜？？ 
<ScarletWolf> linsux: 你家在哪？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<linsux> 杭州
 * jarodlau 使用arch很安逸不担心跨版本..
<MeaCulpa> 这里成了ubuntu-sux了？
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 什麼 -sux??
 * amoskong 用有线吧
<roylez> jarod_chen: 也不担心跨省
<jarod_chen> roylez: 不要乱 ding
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: sux = sucks
 * hamo 11.10发布了？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: suck 就是吮吸的意思，吮吸手指成年人的都是弱智
<caleb-> hamo: 明天
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 所以sux就成了呆傻笨的代词
<caleb-> 不过 ubuntu 这次没首页 countdown 真的很怪
<jarodlau> sux=blowjob?
<mengfei> linsux: 你可以买一个刷了dd-wrt的dlink605，做中继不氏
<mengfei> 不错
<linsux> 好
<linsux> 刷wrt难度大吗
<mengfei> 网上有已经刷好的卖
<mengfei> 价格也不贵
<WiiW> pidgin 支持颜色了
 * jarodlau 继续看house医生..
<Iansun> 什么插件弄出彩色字体啊
<mengfei> linsux: 也可以买D-Link DAP-1353，这个不要刷dd 就能用，不过价格高了一倍多
<linsux> 那还是便宜点的好
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs 字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348368 emacs字体设置确实没办法了 .Xdefaults: Code: Xft.antialias:1 Xft.hinting:1 Xft.hintstyle: hintfull Emacs.FontBackend: xft Emacs.geometry: 100x37+20+10 Emacs.Font: fontset-small Emacs.Fontset-0:-*-*-medium-r-normal--15-*-*-*-*-*-fontset-small,\ ascii:-misc-wenquanyi micro hei-medium-r-normal--15-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1 xlsfonts | gr ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO63pAo8uGA
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Rouge Touch From TokyoFlash Review!
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: .
<lainme> pocoyo: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2906253
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《新世纪福音战士：破》(Evangelion 2.0 You Can (Not) Advance)[TV版][1080p][附种子][HDTV]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 什么东东?成人大片?
<lainme> Jakalala: ……动画电影
<CyrusYzGTt> ² ²²   ²² ²
<Jakalala> lainme: 成人版动画电影
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 神奇的符号
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2906501
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《妇科证治验录》扫描版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147509976
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《辛亥革命》(1911)(NowYS)|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> lainme: 小妹妹不上课吗?
<lainme> Jakalala: 刚回来
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2906529
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《认真和我恋爱！》(Maji de Watashi ni Koishinasai!!)[10月新番][澄空学园字幕组][GB][更新01话][MKV][720P]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> lainme: 大几?
<lainme> Jakalala: 博1
<ScarletWolf> lainme: 高学历。。。
<Jakalala> lainme: 专业?
<lainme> Jakalala: 我自己也弄不清楚了。算是计算流体力学吧
<Jakalala> lainme: 我喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，，我對 猶如滔滔江水
<adam8157> ...
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 新手求教，Ubuntu Server 10.04 把配置好的服务器重新打包成安装镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348370 RT， 如何把已经配置好的服务器重新打包成安装镜像， 当用这个镜像来安装系统的时候应该能够跟用官方镜像安装的过程一样，或者相似， 但是装好的系统却是我配置好的服务器~ 请各位前辈不 ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Both fetchall and keep on in daemon or idle mode is a mistake!
<Jakalala> lainme: 流体力学中我记得有个伯努力方程.伯努力家族好像是瑞士的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: fetchmailrc里面，nofetchall 还是 no fetchall
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没用过啊...remote IMAP...
<CyrusYzGTt> 高中肆業的潛過
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...BS :P
<lainme> Jakalala: 只知道伯努力方程。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 想用offlineimap的 但是太buggy
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 最近更新的 glibc可以編譯 cuda 4.0  的幾個 帶有 cuda GPU名字的 小sdk
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 少年 你成天都在研究什么a
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ optirun64 ./MonteCarloMultiGPU
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂 拜大牛
<Jakalala> lainme: 伯努力家族有几个厉害人物呀!有师承Leibniz的.有教过Euler的.更有挑战Newton的.厉害的家族呀
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,寡人不是少年，，俺 加冠 已有 五載了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 21?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,前面那個  optirun64 是在 i915 +N卡的情況下的解決方案，，需要用 GPU就 optirun63
<Jakalala> adam8157: 23
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..這麼年輕。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..你這麼年輕。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我 快25了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吾已經是。。  到 2011-12-31-00:00就26了//
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说周岁
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吾不用農曆，，用的是 耶蘇 那個 魂淡 的 紀年
<Jakalala> lainme: 最有名的事件就是那个挑战Newton的最速降线问题.
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说到生日那天 我也用公历
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 而且，吾直接用 年 減去 年 計算，，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 那你和我一年...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不計算月，日 ，時，分 ，秒 ，，如果計算進去，俺就不足。。
<lainme> Jakalala: 哦
<Jakalala> lainme: 你80后?
<lainme> Jakalala: 是啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2895254
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《黑衣人》(Men In Black)[HDTV]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> lainme: Me. 90
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 小妹妹，你要叫吾  怪叔叔
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147509928
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《恶老板 加长版》(Horrible.Bosses)内嵌中英字幕(MiniSD)|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 猥琐男
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 多謝 讚美
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 恶老板.我喜欢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2906393
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《计算智能导论》(Computational Intelligence - An Introduction)第二版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2905724
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《科学》(Science)更新始于2011年09月[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Verycd的镜像还能用?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，吾就只用這個
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2900982
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《O'Reilly Head First 系列图书合集》(O'Reilly Head First Books Collection)英文文字版/115网盘见11楼/更新jQuery&HTML5[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<jiero> 我以前看过那些玩意儿。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那个互换身体.你看过没?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 給 url來，，
<adam8157> jiero: numbchild 以前那个名字叫啥? 他那blog在哪
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 自己去搜
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 那就不看
<adam8157> jiero: Envence 类似
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你有小窝没?参观下呗
<mraandtux> !help
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 有啊，，
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 地址
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 被gfw了的就是
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 其他的都是別人冒充 本尊的
<jiero> adam8157: 我忘记了
<adam8157> ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶有Vpn.呵呵§
<ScarletWolf> 机器人来了？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 地址拿来
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我忘記了，，兩年前的。。 ，，好久沒上了
<adam8157> jiero: freenode 的log中搜索到了 Evanescence
<lunnersword> 我爱你
<jiero> adam8157: 泥沼到了儿
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你Twitter去年不还上呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..吾早就刪除了
<lunnersword> fuck
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 闪讯, xp 虚拟机, 闪讯终结者, 联网失败, 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348372 我全按照 cnbeta 这篇来做的, 4 月份的, 应该很多人看过: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/141097.htm 最后出来 xp 虚拟机有提示"IP 地址冲突", Ubuntu 显示连接成功的. 查看 Ubuntu dns 也有正确的一个 172.30.0.34 在, 可是终端不能 p ...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那个高中告白的女生
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..？？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2851834
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《评剧名段欣赏-戏曲资料选之四【10月9日更新谷文月《祥林嫂》残冬将近又到新年】》[MKV]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2854513
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《豫剧名段欣赏-戏曲资料选之三【10月9日更新赵凤兰《卖苗郎·摔碗》一碗泪换来了一碗饭】》[MKV]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你的Twitter上写的
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 可是 俺真的 刪除了。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: But偶还是看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不關 本尊的事
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶也想有自己的Vps.看见有独立域名的那叫一个嫉妒呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 俺也木有vps。。都是 二級域名的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2833422
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《庄子心解》(The Empty Boat)扫描影印版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 把你小窝的地址拿来
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 好吧，，最近我跟 zok玩雲 
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ cyrusyzgtt.dotcloud.com
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 收到
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶放学了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 滾吧
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 還不走？？
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 改名叫 扎卡耶夫 吧，别 扎卡拉拉 了。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 好欢乐呀.
<CyrusYzGTt> 狼來了
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf:  他是谁
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 新闻里貌似经常出现，某国领导人吧。
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 呃。。。。"扎卡耶夫：车臣流亡分子"
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 使命召唤4里最后那个boss
<Jakalala> ScarletWolf: 哦
<ScarletWolf> Jakalala: 当然，现实中他还没死。
<user8888> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2906184
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《磁带机回声模拟插件》(Genuine Soundware GS-201 Tape Echo VST)v1.1.3[压缩包]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<sevk> user8888, 好  ㍪ 
<user8888> 最近碰到个问题，gmail似乎无法将密码改回原先使用过的密码
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/352634
<user8888> 本来就是测试一下的，后来发现悲惨了，原来的密码被禁止使用了，这是基于什么考虑啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2874708
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《维修教育视频全集》|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..這是防止思維慣性
<user8888> 啥意思？
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 啥思维惯性？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 猥琐的CyrusYzGTt. Bye 
<user8888> 你知道，想一个好的，容易记忆，而且不太能够被别人猜到的密码是-多么-的困难。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 滾
<user8888> 好了，一不小心，好几个账户使用的同一个密码，现在没法统一了，得再想一个，要命啊
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ sha
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 就用 hfdbvjhsdbvjksdfngjksbdfjkvwei3ihi355bt6457nhjrbghgnkvbhgbdkhg3wjb2wiug23iufg2ikNBHJjbhuruydte3o9gyg
<jiero> 已经排了几十个人了，为了要几乎免费的三星银河2.
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 圍觀
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我没去
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,,額，好吧，吾 睡覺，，快 20:00了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你做梦呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 吾要在夢裏 修煉陽神
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 废人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 多謝 讚美
<MaskRay> 不用 Fedora 的15日也能去围观吧？
<jiero> MaskRay:  哈皮悦悦都去吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是 徹頭徹尾的病句
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147502868
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《星际之门：宇宙 第二季》(Stargate Universe Season 2)[YYeTs人人影视出品][中英双语字幕][更新第13集][HR-HDTV,RMVB,掌上设备]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2147509724
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《坏老师 未分级版》(Bad.Teacher)2011.UNRATED.BDRiP|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2906056
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《计算机图形学》(Fundamentals of Computer Graphics)扫描第2版[DJVU]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2905945
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 Handel -《亨德尔6号12首大协奏曲》(12 Concerti Grossi Op.6)[APE]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助........ 为什么又变回有英文的了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348375 今天学习着去wine qq 重启之后 火狐浏览器的工具栏等 又变成英文了 为什么会这样吖 要怎样解决？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 的小鸟 — 2011-10-12 18:25 
<jiero> adam8157: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 好快。
<adam8157> jiero: 啥
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。下线
<adam8157> jiero: 我掉线了?
<jiero> adam8157: gtalk上是的
<adam8157> jiero: 我靠 这几天网络超不稳
<jiero> adam8157: 我刚对你说 “喔。那就直接视频吧。” 我以为你窜了呢。
<adam8157> jiero: 商务笔记本 没摄像头...
<jiero> adam8157: 喔。奇怪啊。显示是有的。
<adam8157> jiero: 真没有...我来公司造了一个月...555
<jiero> adam8157: 你装了什么莫名其妙的监控了吗？
<adam8157> mu
<jiero> 木有么
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jiero> 喔。这个好像是山东方言。。。。
<jiero> 我不会说，然后会到家乡的时候外地打工仔都不把我当本地人。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我们发音是"mai"
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。我那里方言很重
<jiero>  很多区都不一样。 - 高中的时候有人逗我——就是几个人轮流说地方调，能让我明白的输掉。
<jiero> adam8157: 没下班？？？
<adam8157> jiero: 下午请假了
<jiero> adam8157: 喔。干什么请假？
<adam8157> jiero: 假太多.....
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 经济不好。你可以学些其他技巧补补生计。
<jiero> adam8157: 做兼职。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<adam8157> jiero: it民工的命
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 賣 血、腎
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 賣 骨髓
<jiero> adam8157: 不论啥行业，赚钱轻松的少。
<CyrusYzGTt> 領導攥錢 最輕鬆
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装了ubuntu后如何设置都上不了网，求高手指点，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348377 小区网，通过管理员给的地址（10.0.2.0）下载安装小区拨号软件（凌风网维），登录才能上网（windows下）。现在装了ubuntu后，就不能安装那个拨号软件(不支持)，无法上网。请问如何设置才能上网？ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ 汝又。。換 nick??
<jiero> adam8157: 使用 Ubuntu 最新的 mono 字体吧。我手机都换这个 mono 了。 http://font.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-font-family-0.80.zip
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH0KQsIdB5I
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - 中壢 過嶺 夜空 拍到不明飛行物?? UFO 飛碟?? 飛棍??
<Gun^Rose> 是新的还是以前的啊？近期怎么ufo这么多呢？
 * tenzu 觉得很安静
 * CyrusYzGTt 很好。。那就講道
<CyrusYzGTt> 道可道，非恆道
<jiero> tenzu: 静静。
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我记得以前读完了庄子。
<CyrusYzGTt> 講完。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  盗用学校的打印机打了全本
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,哦哦
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2784562
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《高级时间相关单光子计数技术》(Advanced Time-Correlated Single Photon Counting Techniques)英文版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2873000
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《概率论基础》扫描版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在贴链接啊。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=348384
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 装了个 gdm ，发现和 xscreensaver 配合有点问题
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 看，终于有人站出来反对了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,,姐姐，這都是很好的，， 還差兩個。。
<tenzu> jiero: roylez_ .
<tenzu> 还有4分钟下载结束
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2791504
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《量子光学- 降噪,囚禁离子,量子轨道和退相干》(Quantum Optics: Including Noise Reduction, Trapped Ions, Quantum Trajectories, and Decoherence)英文第2版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<jiero> Freebuilder:  CRT不需要吧。
<jiero> tenzu: 下载？
<tenzu> jiero: dropbox里存的东西
<jiero> tenzu: 喔。
<Freebuilder> jiero, CRT?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。这么多书。。。世界上书太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯嗯
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是非LCD的老式粗大那种
<jiero> Freebuilder: 你很年轻啊。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我说错了++ CRT才需要
<Freebuilder> jiero, 汗！我说 gdm 和屏保的事，你扯……
<jiero> Freebuilder: 直接删除xscreensaver就没事情了吧
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我要用
<jiero> Freebuilder: 那好吧。。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • mplayer 播放mk文件的时候不能用快捷键快进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348386 mplayer 播放mk文件的时候不能用快捷键快进，也就是上下左右键没用，其他的快捷键有用，而播放其他格式的文件如rmvb。avi都可以快进的。求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 summer_silver — 2011-10-12 19:13 
<jiero> Ubuntu 11.10 发布了啊。
<jiero> 不知道呢。
<jiero> FDA 准备委员会的，都站出来
<jiero> adam8157: 你是不？
<adam8157> jiero: FDA是啥
<jiero> adam8157: 就是 15号的那个活动。
<adam8157> jiero: 我有去
<jiero> adam8157: 喔。是FAD。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 内网发了好几封邮件动员了
<jiero> adam8157: 我随意写了封邮件拉上了 Creative Commons 中国的人加入。
<jiero> adam8157: 需要合适的联系人:D
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157: 找你吧？
<jiero> 哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 找我然后干啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2904944
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《新机动战记高达W：无尽的华尔兹 特别版》(New Mobile Report Gundam Wing：Endless Waltz Special Edition)[灵感工作室][960X720][附115分流][HALFCD]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<adam8157> 让他们报名啊
<jiero> adam8157: 邮件转发给你
<adam8157> linuxtoy上找黑日白月...
<adam8157> jiero: 我没有FAS帐号...
<adam8157> jiero: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-detail-schedule.html
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: FAD 2011 详细活动通知 — LinuxTOY
<jiero> adam8157: 收到了吗？
<adam8157> jiero: en
<jiero> adam8157: 我的举动，麻烦你处理了。
<adam8157> jiero: 好
<adam8157> jiero: done 转发了 给两边都发了邮件
<jiero> adam8157  thanks
<zhangkaixuan> pywebqq1.2发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/pywebqq-1-2/
<[ub]> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: pyWebQQ 1.2 | OSMSG 
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=348387
<maxupeng> 给vim转了c-support这个插件，插件里面由很多以\开头的快捷键，如\cc，请问以下这些键该怎么按啊
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 你回来了？
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:恩 换了几次vps 最后这个终于能用了
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 喔。这样吗。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 免費的麼？？
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 嘿嘿 先将就这用wp吧，现在正在卓么着web.py 到时候换掉
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt: ....哪有能用的免费vps
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ .. ..
<zhangkaixuan> 忽然发现 debian 最新的testing cd介质里面没有gimp了...
<zhangkaixuan> 估计是一个bug
<jiero> che
<flh> 大家好
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍫ 
<Drocula> 你好
<flh> 大家好
<flh> ／who flh
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 很迷茫，求教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348389 我是一个菜鸟。100%菜鸟。最近想多了解些系统的功能及使用方法。就用VM虚拟机下了个UBUNTU 11.04。在刻苦的学习加寻找中。终于装好了系统和 VM tools。然后，他说不支持unity.我不知道什么是unity，但是可以使用系统就OK啦、但是我却不知道如何去用。 ...
<flh> @[ub 好
<flh> @[ub 刚才什么来着？
<flh>                                                dumb1224  
<flh> [#ubuntu-cn] 
<flh> @[ub]：什么？
<flh> cfy: hi
<flh> 我的系统收不到回复信息喽
<CyrusYzGTt> http://software.intel.com/file/38734;
<CyrusYzGTt> http://software.intel.com/file/38734
<cfy> flh: hello
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=348387
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - firefox 升到 7.0.1 字体变粗了，很难看
<maxupeng> 给vim装了c-support这个插件，插件里面由很多以\开头的快捷键，如\cc，请问以下这些键该怎么按啊
<jiero> Freebuilder: 中文之路异常艰辛啊。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 对定义的渴望征服了你。我都不在意了。只要不难看我就接受。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: tommy是谁？
<jiero> MaskRay:  黑日白月？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?你怎么出现了......
<cfy> MaskRay: 网吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://software.intel.com/zh-cn/blogs/2011/09/27/intel-media-sdk-2/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Intel Media SDK文章总汇 – 中文 - 英特尔® 软件网络
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不知道
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以结束了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我下令。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ hmm..你說啥？？
<MaskRay> jiero: 嗯，我白混了……
<MaskRay> cfy: 机房
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=348266
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Java 程序如何更换界面主题
<cfy> ee在不?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我拉了个同学搞linux...emacs
<cfy> MaskRay: 你那里用*nix的人多不?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不多……
<MaskRay> cfy: 搞emacs？会被吓到的
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,就说很强大,然后,还在学习中呢.目前还没有配置
<cfy> MaskRay: 最新版的ubuntu还是很漂亮
<cfy> 而且也很易用
<MaskRay> cfy: unity？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,就是这个
<MaskRay> cfy: 你帮他装 ubuntu？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊.还是uniboot那个啥软件引导的.
<cfy> unibootin
<MaskRay> cfy: 现在在用少得可怜的空余时间学 Ruby，比 Perl 好看
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在很忙?
<cfy> MaskRay: 有haskell还不够么?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你學過的語言太多了
<xf22cn> 学的语言多不是好事情吗？
<cfy> xf22cn: 学得太多浪费精力 啊
<cfy> Kandu: 单片机会不?
<Kandu> cfy: 不會
<xf22cn> 有个问题专门上来问下，11.04桌面版本现在稳定下来了不？
<MaskRay> cfy: 很忙。Haskell 用来做脏活不是很方便
<MaskRay> Kandu: 都看看，对各个语言的优缺点了解就多了
<cfy> MaskRay: 都在忙什么?公选课?公共必修课?
<xf22cn> 早2个月使用11.04的时候经常是更新后出现桌面不能使用的情况
<xf22cn> 就想问下现在稳定下来了不？
<xf22cn> 有在使用11.04的吗？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看了好多 Python vs Ruby 的评论，给我的感觉就是 Ruby 设计比 Python 好很多，当然，Pythoner 会说这是 Python 的哲学
<MaskRay> cfy: 就这些课足以让人应接不暇了……
<adam8157> MaskRay: 好久不见啊
<adam8157> cfy: 好久不见啊
<MaskRay> adam8157: 好久不见
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵.
<cfy> adam8157: 是啊.
<adam8157> cfy: MaskRay 两位神童最近很忙啊?
<MaskRay> cfy: 技巧也很多……但是不像 Perl 那样混乱
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈,这也是我喜欢lisp的理由
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 还在折腾芯片和dota....
<adam8157> cfy: 啥芯片
<cfy> adam8157: atmega128的单片机和1602的lcd
<adam8157> cfy: 预定了kindle touch 痛苦的等待...
<cfy> adam8157: 会很慢么........我是直接买国内的存货的...
<cfy> adam8157: 这个,你知道的...
<adam8157> cfy: touch 11月21出货...
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<MaskRay> cfy: 抽象真的很强大，顺序执行、异常、列表解析、Python 的 yield，这些都可以规约到一种模型，Haskell 一种表示就全部解决了……
<jiero> adam8157: 预购？
<cfy> adam8157: 这个,完全没必要了吧.还有一个月...不用想着了...
<jiero> adam8157: 今天Nokia N9上市。没钱
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯....
<MaskRay> cfy: 看到评论说 Haskell 不强调元编程……因为不需要
<jiero> adam8157: 视频都上去了
<adam8157> cfy: touch 好
<adam8157> jiero: 我还1202呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道啥时元编程...
<jiero> adam8157: 你钱都用在刃上了。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  爲什麼不是2012
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园网 上不了网 求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348394 我是徐州师范大学的 现在电信校园客户端升级了 不知道是什么东西 不会在ubuntu下上网啊 怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 304889551 — 2011-10-12 20:37 
<adam8157> cfy: 2系列太高端
<cfy> adam8157: 2系列?
<roylez_> 蛋蛋 cc
<adam8157> cfy: 开玩笑的
<cfy> adam8157: 我继续专严...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好.
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<adam8157> cfy: MaskRay 两个玩函数式的...
<cfy> adam8157: .
<roylez_> cfy: 蛋蛋又装酷
<cfy> roylez_: adam8157 is Cer
<adam8157> cfy: cer?
<cfy> adam8157: 用C的.
<adam8157> yep
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該是 C'er吧
<cfy> adam8157: 我也在用 C
<cfy> C'er
<cfy> 不明白
<cfy> adam8157: C里面return算什么来着,有优先级么?我忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> 語言後面 +  ‘er 就是，，例如 perl perl'er
<adam8157> cfy: 算啥?
<MaskRay> Ruby 的 if 真好，可以用空行代替 then ()
<cfy> adam8157: 比如return 3?2:1;啥的.到底怎么运行呢?
<cfy> adam8157: 先运行?:么?
<adam8157> en
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.
<cfy> adam8157: 就是说return的优先级最低咯
<MaskRay> return 不算表达式……
<adam8157> cfy: 这叫啥优先级...
<CyrusYzGTt> 返回
<MaskRay> Ruby 这个设计也不错，if while return 统统是表达式
<cfy> MaskRay: adam8157: 哦....
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 C 中 if (expr) {} 这里的 ( ) { 都是可以省略的
<cfy> MaskRay: (if bahbah bahabaha)哈哈
<adam8157> 啊? () 也可以没有啊?
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样设计只是写编译器的麻烦了，写程序就很舒服
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.我喜欢lisp,lol
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp也可以不写括号.
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我是说这些本来可以设计成 非必要的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 函数式语言的编译器应该很简单吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不知道……感觉应该很难
<henrychu> 请问，我的字是乱码吗 ？
<cfy> 没有
<henrychu> 谢谢
<jiero> lainme:  Opera 11.50  Update finally arrived.
<lainme> jiero: I am not a opera user
<jiero> lainme:  its good to have it on N900.
<henrychu> 自从有了chrome，就不再折腾 opera了 。
<jiero> henrychu: 自从不折疼chromium之后我就不用google做的软件了。。。
<lainme> jiero: not opera mini?
<jiero> lainme:  its Opera Mobile.
<henrychu> google也没做几个软件。
<henrychu> pidgin的qq用不了的啊 。。。
<henrychu> 刚登录就被禁用 。。。
<Cherrot> Linux下有没有可以录制为Flash格式的录屏软件啊？以前在Win下用过一款，挺方便的，而且生成的文件很小
<MaskRay> cfy: 你一般用 ffmpeg 还是 mencoder？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 对了 http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/linux-vdso/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Linux下的VDSO at Adam's
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 之前你不是在看么
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..嗯嗯，，你現在才。。
<jiero> Cherrot: flash的也是一种编码吧。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: flash不是视频编码
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 拖延到昨天....我现在各种懒
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯那，所以尺寸很小啊，还能做一些好玩的事情，比如改变光标的默认形状等
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我吧，，吾給個任務你，，就是在 fedora x86_64下 使用 intel media sdk
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 干啥的
<Cherrot> jiero: Linux下没找到，要是flash开源就好了 哈哈
<jiero> Cherrot: Flash那种视频帧数很低很低的。所以小，你改FPS体积就小了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 比如你改成13.
<jiero> 就比平时的小1半
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 可以在 intel cpu 甚至低端的 配置進行 高清解碼，看A的首選，，可是 windows only
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> Cherrot: 或者flash用的是图片合成。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不懂 python 和 ruby 的表示不懂。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/media/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Intel Media SDK - Intel Software Network - Intel® Software Network
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还看a片，多大了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 那款软件的原理应该是矢量化吧？而且桌面录屏的特点就是除了光标画面基本不变的
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 glib 真不錯
 * Cherrot 看A片有年龄限制么……
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。怎么可能矢量化。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 他都要老死了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。尚未 奔三
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还没老死啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 但是 心死
<Cherrot> jiero: 具体就不知道了:)
<jiero> Nokia 正式的放出 Windows Porting Guide 了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 提交补丁的优先级是不是项目维护者说了算？
<jiero> Cherrot: 当然是上报者说。
<jiero> Cherrot: 他们可以改
<Cherrot> jiero: 我上报时没注意到……:(
<MaskRay> Kandu: 就是 C 的 if 可以设计成这样 if expr {}，因为如果强制使用 {，那么 { 和 if 足以区分哪部分是 expr
<MaskRay> Kandu: 就像 Pascal 那样，if expr begin end
<jiero> Cherrot 那个上报太简单了
<jiero> Cherrot: 完成了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 已经上报了，貌似不可以改了，就这样吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 只是 begin 也是可以省略的，用 expr 后的换行符分割 expr 和
<Cherrot> jiero: http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/issues/detail?id=1044&colspec=ID%20Opened%20Modified%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Milestone%20Summary%20Owner%20Stars
<[ub]> Cherrot ⇪ t: Issue 1044 - rawtherapee - Patch for /rtdata/languages/Chinese (Simplified) - Digital photo editing tool - Google Project Hosting 
<Cherrot> [ub]: 你是换名党么？
<jiero> Cherrot 同样的。。。为啥
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，只需要一個 end
<jiero> Cherrot: 那个是 bot。 机器人的代号随时更改。
<[ub]> Cherrot, 我botmaster。  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> jiero: 同样的？什么意思？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 或者，兩個 expr，第二個expr 是個chunk?
<Cherrot> [ub]: 不逗你了~
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看完 鄙人 給汝之 url 沒？？
<jiero> Cherrot: 你不是说 During translating, I found the word "Deconvolution" has multiple translations in this file. In line 134~137 this word is translated as "重叠" but in line 575 it is translated as 去卷积. Dose anyone have better suggestions?
<Cherrot> jiero: http://code.google.com/p/rawtherapee/issues/attachmentText?id=1044&aid=10440000000&name=Chinese+%28Simplified%29.patch&token=288a251c349358b092bd24386d565cff
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没看...
<[ub]> Cherrot, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍭ 
<jiero> Cherrot 恩。
<Cherrot> 哦，这个词繁体中文翻译做重叠，简体也就照搬了，后来有个词 理查森-露西去卷积法 如果要一致那就成了 理查森-露西重叠 了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这样不错
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 你的这些字符表情怎么导入的？
<jiero> Cherrot: 我以前发现很多词语都没有翻译的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 就是 符號 ,./';[]-=)(*&^%$#@!~
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 組合的
<Cherrot> jiero: 我在ubuntu natty上编译了rawtherapee4，发现木有菜单栏……
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 哦……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 嗯
<jiero> Cherrot: 其实 Rawtherapee用户手册还好啦，只有53页。 Darktable的用户手册有 88页。
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是有ppa吗。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: PPA是个人架设的，只有for 10.10的啊
<Cherrot> jiero: 还是我没找到？
<jiero> Cherrot: 喔官方站那个过时了？
<flh> 大家好
<jiero> Cherrot: 你没找到。我的源里有。
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍭ 
<jiero> Cherrot: 你一说我想起来了。我也是使用Ubuntu的。
<Cherrot> jiero: 晓得了
<Cherrot> jiero: ..........
<jiero> Cherrot:  http://rawtherapee.com/downloads 设定发行版
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: RawTherapee Downloads
<Cherrot> jiero: !!!昨天熬到太晚，眼拙了…………
<jiero> Cherrot 我 手机上  Opera 11.50 beta 比 Firefox 8.0 beta 快好多好多。。。虽然测试数值类似
<Cherrot> jiero: 你怎么知道语言文件中的某个Label被用在哪呢？ 有些地方的翻译需要根据上下文才能确定的
<jiero> Cherrot: 这个只能说不知道了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦
<jiero> Cherrot: 直接在软件上应用你的翻译确认吧。以前我就这样。
<Cherrot> jiero: 嗯，只好这样了，就是繁琐了点
<jiero> Cherrot: 这种文本的，你就做个链接到安装目录
<henrychu> 不懂注音，去ptt很麻烦，想知道pcman x有无类似于fterm的简繁体自动转换的功能，或者ibus有无繁体字的拼音输入法？
<jiero> henrychu: 直接点击 “简”就变“繁”了
<henrychu> 哦，试试 
<Cherrot> henrychu: ibus pinyin 有繁体字输入功能啊
 * Cherrot 貌似sunpinyin 木有
<henrychu> 額，謝謝，原來如此簡單。
<henrychu> ibus-pinyin點擊一下就行了。
<jiero> henrychu: 相信自己用的工具
<henrychu> 強大
<henrychu> 我愛上linux不能自拔了。。。
<jiero> 终于知道 再强大的内置软件。也会被第三方超越的。
<jiero> 如果不改进的话。
<Cherrot> jiero: 你指的啥？ 
<Cherrot> jiero: 我最讨厌的内置软件是Evolution.... 包依赖乱写
<jiero> jiero: 我是指的我的手机内置浏览器。
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。手机内置浏览器，曾被认为最强
<Cherrot> jiero: opera 用户体验好棒~ 我给meego平板装过
<cfy> Kandu: 感觉不错+1
<cfy> maskray: mencoder
<jiero> Cherrot: 你有 Meego 平板？
<jiero> Cherrot: 多点触摸的吗？
<wasikevin> 这里有人测 Ubuntu 11.10 嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 吾也討厭 evolution
<henrychu> <Cherrot>Evolution用起來還不錯的吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: meego tablet的多点触控很有限
<Cherrot> henrychu: 个人认为反应太慢，换thunderbird了
<jiero> Cherrot 能干什么呢？
<Cherrot> jiero: 参加intel meego程序大赛送的。 只能在浏览图片时放大缩小……
<henrychu> Cherrot:啊，thunderbird應該和ff一樣都是基於xul的吧。
<jiero> Cherrot 你参加了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 自己 刷個新的rom
<jiero> Cherrot wow。。。
<jiero> Cherrot 一定要把所有东西都发出来。
<Cherrot> jiero: 项目失败了，做到最后团队很恶心~
<jiero> Cherrot让Linuxtoy给你专访。
<jiero> Cherrot: 什么项目？
<Cherrot> jiero: 我的导师想让我们做个集成TTS、语音识别和姿势识别的辅助工具来着
<jiero> Cherrot: 重大项目啊。开源把。
<Cherrot> jiero: 用的都是开源的，现在我还在继续做TTS方向，其他两个功能都废了
<jiero> Cherrot 语音识别似乎是靠资料库的？
<Cherrot> jiero: 基于Festival 我希望能做个兼容Festival的汉语合成
<Cherrot> jiero: 现在流行的是参数识别，用HMM隐马尔可夫模型
<jiero> Cherrot: 喔。
<jiero> Cherrot: 我完全不懂。
<Cherrot> jiero: 要学的东西好多~ 不过还算有趣
<henrychu> 額，我完全不懂編程...你們太專業，我是因為用CAD程序才接觸的linux，睡覺啦。
<jiero> Cherrot 恩。我想我也清闲的够久了。
<Cherrot> jiero: :)
<jiero> Cherrot 明天开始学编程。
<jiero> Cherrot Javascript
<jiero> haa
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦， javascript太强大了 让我都想学前端设计了 嘿嘿
<jiero> Cherrot: 我就是要前端设计:D
<jiero> Cherrot: 设计 GNOME-Shell
<Cherrot> jiero: ^_^
<jiero> Cherrot 允许我2点再睡。
<jiero> Cherrot 你会去参加了 FAD 吗？
<Cherrot> jiero: 昨天睡到3点半
<jiero> Cherrot 喔。才3个小时左右？
<Cherrot> jiero: FAD?      3点半睡的
<jiero> cherrot我以为你3.30 醒。
<jiero> FAD: linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-pre-arrival-guide.html
<jiero> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-pre-arrival-guide.html
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: FAD 2011 北京临行前指南 — LinuxTOY
<jiero> Cherrot 估计。你可以发表你的研究。
<jiero> Cherrot 你如果去的话。让 jcome 讲讲 rawtherapee 被你翻译完的事情。
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦，我最理想的状态是学有所成发篇论文，然后申请国外的phD。 不过现在想这个还遥不所及
<Cherrot> jiero: 哈哈 maybe
<jiero> roylez_ 晚安
<roylez_> jiero: .
<mao> cat /proc/interrupts显示cpu0处理的中断比cpu1多很多，怎么会这样啊，我觉得不是应该差不多吗
<pocoyo> ....
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
<pocoyo> jiero: 罗姐。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡
<pocoyo> tenzu: 出过502啊 goagetn最好用最新版本的就好多了.
<zhangkaixuan> osmsg.com突然遭到大量的链接请求。。。 应该DDOS吧 暂时关机。。。哎
<zhangkaixuan> 以后有钱了在linode买一台vps.......
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 可能被盜鏈了
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt:貌似是
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 你應該安裝個防止盜鏈的
<snugglecat> aa
<snugglecat> bbaa
<snugglecat> red?
<snugglecat> red?
<snugglecat> red?
<snugglecat> red?
<snugglecat> red?
<snugglecat> red?
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt:正在找呢 nginx应该有防盗链功能
<snugglecat> red?
<snugglecat> red?
<[ub]> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 嗯嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 。。
<snugglecat> 　最后，这些人“私通外国”的歷史特别。唐朝如此开放，皇帝还要下令番禺（即今之广州）刺史得看好野性难驯的广府人 ，别让他们老是和住在当地的十二万伊朗人和阿拉伯人通婚生杂种。
<snugglecat> 　最后，这些人“私通外国”的歷史特别。唐朝如此开放，皇帝还要下令番禺（即今之广州）刺史得看好野性难驯的广府人 ，别让他们老是和住在当地的十二万伊朗人和阿拉伯人通婚生杂种。
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> 奇怪。
<jiero> roylez_ 又是再下载吗？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51315
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--梁文道：辛亥百周年――去南方
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ?? 幹麼
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 讲的是 广府人  呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我又来捣乱了
<knownbad> 不认识你
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 现在国内的学校的作业有没有需要自己找资料去证实的
<snugglecat> 那些科目的程度很深，也很难，更要命的是，每天都有大量的回家作业，而这些作业不仅仅是做题，还包括了查资料、做实践、表明自己的论点等，而这些都没有标准答案可循，需要学生综合自己的所学和能力交出答卷。
<amoskong_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/oneiric-alternate-amd64.iso
<snugglecat> 这讲的是美国学校的作业。
<snugglecat> 讲的是美国高中
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<snugglecat> 我想知道现在国内的高中的作业是不是也有 了查资料、做实践、表明自己的论点 。 还是都是死记硬背，有标准答案的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是从网上一文章看的。 我想知道现在高中怎么杨
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾也不清楚，，
<snugglecat> 可能想得太远了， 等我儿子读高中， 可能教育的观念会变吧， 不是只是死记硬背， 标准答案
<snugglecat> 中国教育会变不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 可能问你不大合适。 美国的小学怎么样的。 我儿子明年读小学了
<knownbad> 小学有教师和老师。  跟国内一样。
<snugglecat> 不是， 是说教育方法和观念。 
<snugglecat> 我想偷渡到美国。 听说美国就算是偷渡的， 也不能拒绝孩子入学
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 建議小學三年級前在國內
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧。
<snugglecat> 为啥子呢
<snugglecat> 有没有为了孩子读书， 专门偷渡美国的。
<jiero> snugglecat: 因为没必要吧。
<jiero> snugglecat: 那些思维是你灌输的。
<snugglecat> 没钱通过正常渠道啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 是定量要求搞得
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> 思维是我灌输的， 学校灌输的是令一套啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..去香港的私立
<jiero> snugglecat: 教育体制要求哪个方向，孩子走就跟着啊。
<jiero> snugglecat: 但是我也见到了很多不同的意见。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你又把什么东西放屁眼了？
<jiero> snugglecat: 你担心过渡。
<knownbad> 强烈建议丝瓜。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没呢， 现实问题啊。 我对国内的教育很担心呢
<jiero> snugglecat: 到了儿你儿子那时候不知道会怎样呢。1
<jiero> snugglecat: 你送他去美国，在中国就彻底完蛋了。
<jiero> snugglecat: 不过我没资格说。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<snugglecat> 我就是担心教育体制哪个方向都是误人子弟啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<snugglecat> 不懂
<knownbad> 教育不是靠别人，父母的参与。
<snugglecat> 好像现在有自己教不送学校的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我有点想靠我自己， 不让儿子上学。 自己教
<CyrusYzGTt> 老師經常教導我們見到領導什麼都說好，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 私塾？
<jiero> knownbad: 不实的。
<jiero> knownbad: 我哥就没父母参与。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 考試拿學歷文憑，，很難的哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 类似这个 http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=kids&id=51173 
<knownbad> 那儿子的社会教育呢？  两者都要。
<jiero> knownbad: 他纯粹在周围的竞争环境长大
<snugglecat> 在家上学
<jiero> snugglecat: 找个好环境最重要。
<knownbad> jiero: 你哥是天才，我们比不过。
<jiero> snugglecat: 让周围的孩子都能互相影响。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这个明白啊， 问题是在国内上的学会傻
<jiero> knownbad: 和你差不多吧。。。
<snugglecat> jiero, 哎
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,其實吾不建議，，你可以當她放學回來，讓她看 youtube還有其他的比如discovery 接受思想的衝擊與洗禮
<jiero> snugglecat: 去看 Ted Talk
<knownbad> 放屁，怎么能怪别人。
<jiero> snugglecat: 在国内上学不会傻，只是会精明在毫无意义的地方
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 担心的是家里接受冲击和洗礼， 在学校的是另一套
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你说美国不一样么。。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 别做梦恩
<knownbad> 难道你现在的想法是老师教的？  如不是那你一定有自己的想法。  这就是你要给儿子的。
<jiero> knownbad: snugglecat 是彻头彻尾的悲观主义者。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 要不就顺从， 要不就变的另类
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你告訴她。學會隱忍
<knownbad> 他拿黄瓜捅屁眼久了就傻了。
<jiero> knownbad:  knowngood
<knownbad> snugglecat: 黄瓜哥。
<jiero> knownbad:  玩 openclonk吧
<knownbad> 比， 我精神不济。
<knownbad> 不。。。。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 那么玩 minetest
<knownbad> 工作忙着呢。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 说起黄瓜， 忽然我又记起我一个邪恶的想法。 有种男人的性玩具， 长筒形的， 一端是女人模拟阴道。 如果按一个著名的色情女性的阴道来做， 配上这个女星的A片， 一边看一边自卫， 会不会有市场
<snugglecat> 色情女星
<knownbad> 早有了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哎， 我又慢了
<knownbad> 你不是在用着吗？
<snugglecat> 没呢
<knownbad> virtual reality。
<snugglecat> 我儿子的方向感很差啊。 分不清 d, b, p
<snugglecat> 他的名字有时也反着写
<knownbad> 这是天才啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 罰抄 100遍
<knownbad> 左撇子？
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是經驗。。
<knownbad> 让他两个都学。  把它当兴趣。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 左右手都用。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 左右互博之術，XD
<knownbad> 很多小孩能做的事大人做不来。  长大后就学不来了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 將來是高手
<knownbad> 你如要让他发展就不要一大人的眼光限制他。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他的名字有时会写成这样 http://imagebin.org/178643 
<knownbad> 算了，他有点白痴。。。。
 * knownbad 笑翻。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ... 她是 反物質世界過來的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 名字我倒留他酱紫写， 不阻止他， 但老师会啊。 我儿子第一个会写名字， 就是因为他倒着写名字， 老师看不懂， 还批评我呢
<knownbad> 我觉得没什么，只要他正体也写好就行了。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 學 篆體
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 學 甲骨文 
<knownbad> 让他发展非传统的想法和兴趣。
<snugglecat> 问题是现在是教他拼音啊， b,d,p 他总分不清。
<snugglecat> 问题是现在是教他拼音啊， b,d,p 他总分不清。
<snugglecat> 拼音就不能随了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你教她 註音
<knownbad> 起步慢不表示笨。
<snugglecat> 没说他笨啊。 笨不笨倒没什么在意。 就是教的有点累
<knownbad> 这是报应。
<snugglecat> 他对 b, d 看成一样的了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你用 d 左 b 右
<snugglecat> 还有 t, 和 f 也看成一样的了
<knownbad> adt
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<knownbad> 这是个学习障碍。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 问题是 b, d 和读联系的时候全乱套
<knownbad> 不是adt，是另一个。
<snugglecat> 发明英文字母的人，太懒了
<snugglecat> b d p q， 就一旋转，水平反转
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。
<snugglecat> t f 就一竖向反转。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ eexpress 來了，問神，神有經驗
<snugglecat> 儿子不把t,f搞混， 我还不知道 t, f 原来如此相似呢。 儿子还发现了我不知道的东西了
<CyrusYzGTt> 蘋果有五角星？？
<snugglecat> a g 印刷体也是反转过来
<flh> qiv 如何才能定位到桌面右下角？
<snugglecat> 该看锵锵三人行了
<flh> qiv播放时， 如何才能定位到桌面右下角？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 应该说我儿子适合做印章的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看电视前再请问一个问题。 不知道美国有没有， 我这边前几年改造人行道后， 中间有个盲人道的。 没有任何宣传说中间那条线是给盲人走的， 都以为只是装饰的， 后来从一个评论节目里知道的
<snugglecat> 问题是， 几乎所有人都不管这个盲人线， 随意就占用， 我跟儿子说， 不要走那里， 是给盲人走的。 但周围没有一个管的， 到底我教的是否有点多余
<snugglecat> 视而无睹
<snugglecat> 电视也宣传了， 扶手电梯改站右边， 左边是留给急事的人用。 我也酱紫跟儿子说。每次都自觉站右边， 但除了我爷俩外， 所有人都随意站。 我该怎么教育呢
<knownbad> 你像个女性。
<knownbad> 哪来的这么多问题？
<knownbad> 不如你拿问题去问儿子。  我想他可能比你想象中懂。
<lainme> snugglecat: 其实一边站一边走本身是有争议的
<pocoyo> lainme: MM高见
<lainme> pocoyo: ……好久不见
<knownbad> 有妹妹？
<pocoyo> lainme: 我天天见你。
<lainme> pocoyo: 你很少说话
<snugglecat> lainme, 好，先不说这个， 那盲人道的呢。 那盲人道本来做的就是留给盲人的。 不是说其他人怎么做， 关键是， 应该这么做的， 但现实却相反的， 怎么跟儿子说呢
<pocoyo> lainme: 我只要天天看着你说话就够了
<lainme> snugglecat: 我只是随便comment一句
<lainme> pocoyo: ……
<pocoyo> lainme: :D 还在西安？
<snugglecat> 就是说， 跟儿子说， 不能在公共场所随便丢垃圾， 因为那是公众共有的， 不能损害其他人的权益， 但我怎么跟儿子解释， 地上全是其他人丢的垃圾呢， 我保护其他人的权利， 不让我随便丢弃的香蕉皮让别人摔倒， 但我怎么跟他解释，为什么其他人就不怕我们会踩到香蕉皮吗
<lainme> pocoyo: 在香港
<lainme> snugglecat: blueghost?
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> blueghost 被插黄瓜插死了
<snugglecat> 错了， blueghost 自己插自己黄瓜插死了
<pocoyo> lainme: 等我有机会去香港了 你可得接待我啊。
<lainme> pocoyo: 当然
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 移民香港？
<snugglecat> lainme, 让他请客， 大陆人有钱
<snugglecat> 去得了香港的大陆人都有钱。 让他请吃饭。 哪贵去哪
<pocoyo> lainme: 这是我最喜欢听的话了。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 知道黄瓜的好了吧。
<manyue> 请问下，11.04或者11.10版本，在控制台下，用什么命令可以退出图形桌面环境？用以前10.10的已经提示不行了
<vinian> 看看 /etc/init.d/  下面有什么 dm 的，然后 /etc/init.d/... stop
<manyue> 好的，我去试试
<dumb1224> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<manyue> 哦，原来是lightdm,怪不得我打了ldm，也是错误
<vinian> unity 好像没用 gdm 吧
<snugglecat> knownbad, :)
<knownbad> 学英文吧。
<snugglecat> 说我吗
<knownbad> learn with your son.
<snugglecat> ok
<knownbad> applicable learning.
<knownbad> watch sesame street.
<snugglecat> 芝麻街???
<snugglecat> http://www.sesamestreet.org/ <== this??
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: Home - Sesame Street
<knownbad> yes, it's a very good children's educational program.
<snugglecat> ok thx
<snugglecat> i go to play
<snugglecat> load too slow
<knownbad> that's for you son.  you may want to download for offline viewing.
<snugglecat> can run in linux???
<knownbad> no idea, i don't watch them.
<snugglecat> ok, thx
<manyue> 刚才试了下，还是无法安装，好像说是我的驱动下载的有问题
<manyue> 我下载的是NV的285的最新的
<vinian> 我的 gt520m 的显卡安装了驱动，然后进桌面也有问题
<manyue> 我看网上还有好多人发帖子说安装驱动如何手动，结果都是用的gdm stop，居然还写了自己测试过的电脑配置，我想，在咱们ubuntu社区里，没有亲测的情况下，最好还是不要随便复制网上别人的东西来当自己的文章
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<manyue> 我下载的这个11.10测试版本也很不稳定，经常死机，报告错误，会不会是因为这个版本的原因，造成驱动安装不上？
<manyue> 期待明天的正式版啊
<vinian> 11.10 明天就有 release 了吗，不会这么快吧
<manyue> 网传说明天下午会有呀
<jarod_chen> 有差别么  直接LFS
<manyue> 正式版本可以在官方网站下载，应该比较稳定点吧，我在别处下载的这个测试版本，不行，
<jarod_chen> 稳定? 主要还是 内核 .版本差不多 其他的自己不要乱配置 就行
<manyue> 现在这个，安装的时候就报告错误，说是什么崩溃
<jarod_chen> 你什么版本?
<manyue> 11.10
<manyue> DVD的版本
<jarod_chen> 次版本有么
<manyue> 这个桌面还有些不习惯，找不到查看系统版本的地方
<manyue>  3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:23:39 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<manyue> 只好用了终端查看了
<manyue> 睡觉了，您继续，再见
 * zokr7et 深夜出没
<ofan> yooooooooo
<fishoneeyed> 有什么新鲜事？
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-13 04:20:12 +0800
<kk>  06:02
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-13 07:01:33 +0800
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-13
<billlee> 有人对虚拟机比较了解吗？在有硬件支持的情况下，guest 能不能使用图形硬件加速？各个虚拟化平台对这个支持得怎么样？
<dungeon_jiero> 都准备好了明天去？
<dungeon_jiero> http://cn.creativecommons.org/2011/10/13/a-10/ 同时传递
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ ti: 知识共享与开放教育资源论坛公告 – 知识共享@中国大陆
<dungeon_jiero>  我太早了码。。
<dungeon_jiero> 大家都是九点上班么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 和以前不一样了啊。
<iOpera> 对于某些人来说ooxx 或者类似的兴奋过度可能导致失忆或者健忘
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 新闻？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装的几个小问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348438 11.10马上出来了，为了保护环境和省两块钱于是呼我萌发了不刻盘用硬盘安装的想法。先来打个前战避免杯具。 问题1：硬盘安装用grub引导ISO可以格式化/吗？ 问题2：我把必要文件放到了/dev/sda6下，用grub引导使用下面命是否正确： Code: ker ...
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: 每天都无聊，应该找点事情做。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 你吗？
<iOpera> root	jabber - Logging in: Authenticated, requesting buddy list
<iOpera> 	root	jabber - Logging in: Warning: Received NULL roster packet
<iOpera> ??
<iOpera> 你也是 dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 这个nick是在杂货店里帮工时使用。
<iOpera> 你应该改一个，比如 jungle-roll
<iOpera>  /dev/sda1   *        6703        9729    24314377+  83  Linux
<iOpera>  /dev/sda2               1        6702    53832704   83  Linux
<iOpera> 每一个磁盘，都是次序乱的。nnnd
<caleb-> ä¹±?
<dungeon_jiero> new disk drive?
<iOpera> 次序。磁道
<iOpera> sda1
<caleb-> 喔
<iOpera> 家里的sda6 sda7 是反的。nnnd
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 昨天你告诉我的swap file工作正常。谢谢。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 我只是在一开始用linux时学了点，见识就是那时候的。
<caleb-> Un*x 学无止境
<iOpera> 我都不要swap了。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 什么都是哦
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 那么怎么休眠啊。。。
<iOpera> 休啥
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ibus五笔输入法全/半角转换无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348441 ibus五笔86还是比较习惯的, 前两天突然在shift转换英文输入的时候就全角了,如下图: 网上找了下,说是用ctrl+. 来转换, 可是并不见效, 即使是ibus-pinyin下ctrl+. 也不起作用, 我试过将ibus-table-wubi御掉, 再装, 问题依旧. 配置文件没找见, 各路大神 ...
<caleb-> 11.10 居然还要一天
<caleb-> 到底是啥时区啊
<caleb-> 据说是 27 hours 后发布
<AsuraLe> 哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 没关系啊。镜像一直是提前24小时的版本=发布版本
<caleb-> 这回完全没 countdown 活动啊
<caleb-> canonical 没钱了？
<caleb-> canonical 不看好 11.10?
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 钱不多了。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 准备在UbuntuOne上，在软件商店上挣钱，Ubuntu早就打自己嘴巴了。
<iOpera> caleb-: 你咋也关心ub..
<caleb-> 其实转型成 community-controlled distro 就可以省很多钱
<caleb-> 把员工都遣散
<iOpera> 典范的钱，其实只投入到了lauchpad
<caleb-> iOpera: 寄人篱下总要装模作样一下
<iOpera> 和以前的cd
<iOpera> caleb-: ..
<caleb-> 在 #ubuntu-cn 厮混总要了解一下环境啊
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<iOpera> 难怪最近折腾过virtualbox。 lol
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 这个不就是 community-controlled channel 么。
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: ubuntu 很大部份是控制在 canonical 手里
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 我说这里啊。
<caleb-> 这里算半官方吧
<AsuraLe> 好像不算
<caleb-> lubotu2 <- 官方 bot
<lubotu2> bot is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01 - last edited by jussi on 2010-09-02 10:30:22
<AsuraLe> 这里算linux 半官方.....各个发行版的问题这里都有人会
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 。。。我前一段时间下载过的 space invader 现在开始卖钱了。。。
<caleb-> 自由软件本来就可以卖的嘛
<BluebirdShao> caleb-: selling services?
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 恩。因为没有社区软件仓库。
<caleb-> BluebirdShao: 自由软件不反商的
<iOpera> 居然是自由软件，应该先卖点妄搓之类的软件。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 刚装完gnmoe3，发现菜单栏好难看，又定制不了，右击也没用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348445 gnome3还真不习惯，首先是系统菜单没了，啥都堆一块去了，找起来麻烦。还有就是菜单栏好难看，上图： 无标题.png 以前最下面的菜单栏可以去掉的，现在也不知道怎么去掉了。。。唉。。。。又不会用了 ...
<caleb-> 妄摄++
<dungeon_jiero> 关键问题，我可没说那是自由软件 :D
<iOpera> 或者做一个动作片rss订阅软件。那人气才起来哦
<dungeon_jiero> ？
<dungeon_jiero> trailer？
<iOpera> 这啥
<dungeon_jiero> 叫做预告片吧
<iOpera> blogspot是不是就是动作片集散地。收集rss
<dungeon_jiero> 动作片看来不是好意思
<iOpera> 求一个富文本的vim前端。
<iOpera> 至少函数的括号，有3级大小区分的。
<iOpera> 变量字体带阴影。
<iOpera> 函数名带动画。
<roylez> 神自己造一个
<iOpera> 年纪大了。没精力折腾。
<roylez> 神寿与天齐
<iOpera> 养老算了。
<zhangkaixuan> 奉上几款 Fcitx 皮肤，希望大家喜欢 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/fcitx-gui/
<kk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: Fcitx 皮肤集 | OSMSG 
<caleb-> 动作片集散地++
<missing> zhangkaixuan: 严重支持
<YeLee> 今天论坛挺热闹的，不知道是不是因为11.10的原因
<missing> 没觉得热闹,今天的网路慢得要死...
<YeLee> missing: 很慢吗？感觉不出来
<missing> YeLee: 我这里很慢....下载很快...电信不知道高什么
<YeLee> missing: 是所有的网站都慢还是极个别的慢？
<missing> YeLee: 都慢...
<BluebirdShao> 我的慢得就不想说了
<BluebirdShao> fcitx 那些皮肤我喜欢
<missing> 我也喜欢
<BluebirdShao> zhangkaixuan: lol
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 站个首页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348455 期待ubuntu12.04LTS，可以把10.04换掉了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dawncui — 2011-10-13 10:11 
<zhangkaixuan> 嘿嘿 多谢支持
<caleb-> https://plus.google.com/101960720994009339267/posts/ENuEDDYfvKP # C / Unix 的父亲之一过世
 * caleb- 哀悼大神 Dennis Ritchie
<dungeon_jiero> 最近死人还少吗。
<dungeon_jiero> 死人半残废
<caleb-> Dennis Ritchie 是真神啊
<caleb-> jobs 撑死一个主教
<caleb-> 搞个人崇拜的都没有好下场
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 完全不一个领域的。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 我要搞个人崇拜:D
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 因为我发现世界上蠢货太多了
<caleb-> 想当教主也不容易的
<caleb-> 虽说这年头邪教教主很多
<dungeon_jiero> 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> 我也要当邪教头目
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我的Firefox的Flash看不起来。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348456 老是崩溃，Chromium是好的。请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 miniwhite — 2011-10-13 10:38 
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> iOpera: 我在玩lcd...
<cfy> iOpera: 太头痛了...
<lainme> dungeon_jiero: 罗教主早安
<dungeon_jiero> lainme: 教友好
<wwu> 8
<ofan> yoo
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你blog地址是? 记得曾经打开过...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我安装gnome3之后是这个鬼样子？没有见到大家说的侧边栏什么的，神码都没有啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348469 刚开始的时候还会花屏，看起来跟gnome2一样啊，而且没有左上角没有系统了……郁闷啊，求高人 统计信息: 发表于 由 lsecer — 2011-10-13 11:12 
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用管道 |less 时，在结果中搜索，不区分大小写该如何操作？谢谢
<if_else> 默认 / 在 less 中搜索区分大小写的
<Evanescence> adam8157: http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/
<Evanescence> adam8157: 现在还不能访问,我在修改中
<adam8157> o
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。Nokia N9的内核源代码公开了。
<dungeon_jiero> 有人想要研究的话。 http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/pool/harmattan-beta2/free/k/kernel/
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Index of /pool/harmattan-beta2/free/k/kernel
<dungeon_jiero> 不知道能不能移植到 N900 :D
<leyle> 如何看 我是 10.04.2 还是 10.04.3?
<caleb-> leyle: cat /etc/issue 
<leyle> caleb-: 谢谢
<iOpera> cfy: 带驱动接口的？
<kernelCN> ..
<kernel> ...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 第一次发贴，抢首页啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348479 12.04，我赶上了 统计信息: 发表于 由 egreat — 2011-10-13 11:51 
<ff> ？？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<ff> ubuntu11.10今天发布吗？？
<roylez> adam8157: 被你坑买的5双鞋垫到了，很有羊味，闻了流口水......
<Morladim> ??
<ff> ...
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席你也垮了？
<dungeon_jiero> 这两天让他沉寂下来吧。
<dungeon_jiero> ff 在北京的话，去FAD报名还来得及
<ff> fad是什么东东？？
<dungeon_jiero> ff:  http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-pre-arrival-guide.html
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: FAD 2011 北京临行前指南 — LinuxTOY
<cfy> iOpera: 1602,啥是驱动接口?
<iOpera> 1602，标准的芯片，一搜索就有接口图的
<iOpera> 都是自己写接口，抄也可以
<zhangkaixuan> 求助，有哪位兄弟在使用fcitx，请帮忙看下有没有这个文件 ~/.sunpinyin/userdict
 * gfrog_android 手机爬上来。
<freeflying> roylez: 你们system z现在的至此和上海在做？
<samthong> ？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 各位希望自己心中的12.04LTS是什么样滴？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348486 11.10没有放出之前，发个帖留念 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2011-10-13 12:35 
 * MeaCulpa Linux， 黑莓，vim, FireFox 弄得我有病了，在啥地方都是d来删除
<roylez> freeflying: z在北京
<roylez> freeflying: 今天刚刚换了大佬
<freeflying> roylez: 现在大佬是谁了
<freeflying> roylez: 私聊去
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<roylez> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez: Dennis_Ritchie挂了
<cfy> T_T
<MeaCulpa> 下一个会是谁
<MeaCulpa> 人么，总有一死
<cfy> adam8157: 虽然 Dennis_Ritchie 挂了,但是依然有C语言可以写...
<roylez> cfy: 知道...
<adam8157> roylez: cfy 刚开会...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 高德纳写得完么...
<BluebirdShao> c/c++ 11标准出来啦
<adam8157> cfy: 高明显写不完了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 想想也是啊，现在看看那Fortran77, C真是神给诸位的恩赐
<cfy> adam8157: 我也觉得.进度tai落后了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯.是的.不过还有lisp哈
<billlee> 有人对虚拟机比较了解吗？在有硬件支持的情况下，guest 能不能使用图形硬件加速？各个虚拟化平台对这个支持得怎么样？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Lisp那老农民也要挂了吧
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 等你老的时候我们都会怀念你的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 谁?你说发明lisp那位?额,我把名字忘了
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 是等挂的时侯吧...
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 作古。老去。
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 哦..
<MeaCulpa> cfy: John McCarthy
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 为什么ubuntu上的blender版本不更新（最新是2.59） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348488 我最近才用ubuntu,但是blender我早就听说了，可是用ubuntu最新版的11.04，blenderr的版本也是2.49的，我下了一个2.59版的blender安到了ubuntu上，安是安上了，就是不能用，这是为什么呢？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 老农民84岁了
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa: 那一代都要到岁数了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 在不？？
<adam8157> cfy: .
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 還記得，我昨天跟你說的 鼠標被控制的事情不？？
<jarodlau> billlee: 可以支持
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，这些老人的学生都有好多是图灵奖得主
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你没说鼠标...只说被控制 然后呢
<jarodlau> billlee:  virtualbox 就不错
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，我查出來了，，有 兩種可能 觸摸板的驅動不好， 我的手太快了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ..................................................................................................................................
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 把鼠标灵敏度调整一下，移动2cm就划过整个屏幕
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ gnome3 ，，找不到。。都是默認的，，木有調節過
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不知道啊。控制中心里一定有鼠标
<billlee> jarodlau, 哦，谢谢呀
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: GNOME3不可能狂妄到不让人设置左手习惯
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 設置了，，可是 我都選最大。。。 可是感覺沒有什麼變化
<link307> 有人吗？
<link307> 有个c语言的问题
<link307> 栈无法初始化
<adam8157> link307: source?
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 還是不行。。 
<link307> adam8157: typedef struct Stack_d{
<link307> 	double *base;
<link307> 	double *top;
<link307> 	int stacksize;
<link307> }Stack_d, *SqStack_d;
<link307> adam8157: SqStack_d InitStack_d (SqStack_d S) {
<link307> 	S->base = (double *)malloc(STACK_INIT_SIZE * sizeof(double));
<link307> 	S->top = S->base;
<link307> 	S->stacksize = STACK_INIT_SIZE;
<link307> 	return S;
<link307> }
<kk> link307:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 還是不行。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 還是不行。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 還是不行。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 還是不行。。 
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<adam8157> link307: http://code.bulix.org OR paste.ubuntu.com
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 安息
<MeaCulpa> R.I.P.
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ .. 很奇怪，就是鼠標死機，，其他木有影響。。
<link307> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98821
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 电池没电了。
<ofan> yoo
<link307> adam8157: 初始化就出问题了。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ .. 筆電的內置觸摸板，，
 * ofan 今天有要通宵了
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 看来硬件坏了
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<link307> 在学数据结构，程序比较拙，见谅
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ... .... 淚奔
<adam8157> link307: 刚泡咖啡去了 看看
<link307> adam8157: 嗯
<link307> adam8157: 中缀表达式转后缀表达式
<caleb-> GNOME3狂妄到什么都不让人设置
<link307> adam8157: 一初始化就报错了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有关软件源选择的问题～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348490 如果我在sources.list里面添加了多个不同的源 那么apt-get update后，系统会选择哪个？？ 还是在安装软件的时候根据情况适当从中选择？？？？ 我是大学生，想在宿舍用IPV6的源，在家用IPV4的源，能实现不？？？ 谢谢大家啦～～ 统计信息:  ...
<adam8157> link307: 报什么错? 
<link307> adam8157: Segmentation fault
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ??
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 你要设置啥
<hamo> link307: gdb自己跟一下就可以了..估计是NULL pointer了..
<adam8157> link307: t = (double)(s - '0'); 啥意思
<link307> adam8157: 第21行那儿
<link307> adam8157: 把它转成double类型
<link307> adam8157: 原来那个栈是char型的 
<link307> hamo: 跟了，就是到21行segmentation fault
<adam8157> link307: - '0'代表啥 原来不是指针么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez : http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttMaps/Coordinates
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: MuttWiki: MuttMaps/Coordinates
<link307> adam8157: 小写的s是char
<link307> adam8157: 第109行定义的
<link307> adam8157: 为什么初始化就会报错呢？
<hamo> link307: 等我跟一下...
<link307> hamo: 嗯，谢谢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 午饭还没吃，忙
<caleb-> roylez: 对胃不好啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不会吧你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 毛破事
<hamo> link307: 你看啊..我给你分析..你一开始声明了SqStack_c OP，丫是一指针，可你没给这指针分配真正指向的空间，然后你就用这指针引用元素
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 
<link307> hamo: 嗯 ， 是有个警告  说 没有初始化
<hamo> 你通过这指针引用结构体的元素...而你根本没给这结构体分配空间...
<adam8157> hamo: +1
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 尼玛，等了一个早上还没等到11.10下载链接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348493 哥愤怒 统计信息: 发表于 由 zl39049979 — 2011-10-13 13:20 
<caleb-> 时间还没到，这小白
<hamo> link307: SqStack_c OP = malloc(sizeof (Stack_c));就行了..
<hamo> > Time.now
<link307> hamo: 指向了NULL，警告没了，可是一运行还是segmentation fault
<kk> hamo, 2011-10-13 13:26:34 +0800
<hamo> 嚓..你不能指向NULL啊..
<hamo> link307: 你要用这结构里的元素，你怎么能指向NULL呢？
<link307> hamo: 啊？不是后来调用Init初始化函数吗
<link307> hamo: 一开是不是可以随便指向个东西的吗？
<hamo> link307: 你好好看看你的Init
<link307> hamo: 哎呀！
<link307> hamo: 对对对，里面得有base top . . .
<hamo> link307: 对吧..这是很容易忽略的问题..
<link307> hamo: 那……不用Init，直接在主函数中malloc？
<hamo> 都行，在Init里给这个指针分配指向的结构体空间也可以..看你怎么写了..
<link307> hamo: 怎么分配？
<hamo> SqStack_c OP = malloc(sizeof (Stack_c));
<hamo> link307: 声明的时候分配了就得了...
<link307> hamo: 不是刚开始定义就得初始化。。。但是又不能指NULL
<link307> hamo: SqStack_c NU = （这儿初始化吗？)；
<hamo> link307: 还有，你这里所有malloc的都没检测分配结果，这风格可不好...
<hamo> link307: 你觉得呢？;-)
<link307> hamo: 呵呵，删掉了那句判断。
<link307> hamo: 那该怎么初始化
<hamo> link307: 看来你可能还没明白为什么会段错...否则你应该知道哪里需要初始化了...
<link307> hamo: 嗯，我觉得在调用Init之前就应该初始化，但是……NULL又不行
<link307> hamo: 请指点一下，谢谢
<hamo> link307: 稍等..
<link307> hamo: 马上要去上课了，数据结构啊
<link307> hamo: ok
<hamo> link307: S->base这个等价于什么？
<link307> hamo: 就是一个指针啊
<hamo> link307: 是不是等价于(*S).base?
<link307> hamo: S指向结构体，然后结构体里面有个base指针，指向相应的数据类型
<link307> hamo: 对
<hamo> link307: 还没明白？
<link307> hamo: 这跟初始化有什么关系
<hamo> link307: 要先(*S)..可你的S还没指向正确的地方....
<link307> hamo: 指向结构体吗？
<hamo> link307: 对，要给他分配一块空间，让它指向..
<link307> hamo: 哦
<link307> hamo: 那主函数中分配之后还要Init干什么？
<link307> hamo: 我的意思是能不能先只是申明而不指向，然后调用Init来初始化的时候malloc让它指向
<hamo> link307: 主函数里分配的是存储Stack_c这个结构体的空间，但是结构体内部的元素还没有反映真实栈的信息..需要用INIT函数来设置这个..
<link307> hamo: 明白了明白了
<link307> hamo: 豁然开朗
<link307> hamo: 谢谢
<hamo> link307: :-)
<link307> hamo: 还有Stack_c这个空间大小是多少啊
<link307> hamo: (Stack_c *)malloc(. . . . .)
<hamo> link307: sizeof (Stack_c)
<hamo> link307: sizeof不是只能用在内置类型上的..
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu home的那个dell笔记本什么型号的？看着听漂亮的！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348496 统计信息: 发表于 由 tawnde — 2011-10-13 13:39 
<link307> hamo: 哦，学习了！谢谢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aix 上的find烂得一塌糊涂
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 用 gnu findutils?
<jyfl987> tenzu: ping下 geek86.info 告诉我ip
<caleb-> jyfl987: 173.255.248.18
<jyfl987> caleb-: ok 谢谢  可恶的gfw 现在我只能靠人肉dns了
<caleb-> 居然跳转 facebook
<jyfl987> gtalk老断 只有irc从来不掉 额
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 恩
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你在美帝那用的宽带是什么价格？
<CyrusYzGTt> [0x7fcaf4c636c0] main demux error: option sub-original-fps does not exist
<CyrusYzGTt> [0x11c6240] signals interface error: signal 17 overridden (0x7fcb1b032220)
<CyrusYzGTt> [0x11c6240] signals interface error:  /usr/lib64/libQtCore.so.4(?)[(nil)]
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你做啥程序？
<spirit_avril> qtcore?
<spirit_avril> Qt core?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 木有，，就是 vlc..
<caleb-> jyfl987: 我在弯弯
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: vlc哪里需要 qt 肯定有包装 
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你不是去了美帝么 额
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: qt4
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .??
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 神午饭结束？
<dungeon_jiero> caleb-: 弯弯是哪里？
<caleb-> dungeon_jiero: 居然不知道弯弯！？
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 睾丸
<pityonline> Ubuntu 11.10 今天发布啊
<caleb-> pityonline: 明天
<caleb-> pityonline: 时区不同
<pityonline> caleb-: 算明天
<spirit_avril> pityonline: 你喜欢ubuntu吗?
<pityonline> spirit_avril: 嗯，用着呢
<pityonline> 不过我的 X 又坏了
<zhiwei> 看我发的帖子： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=348500&p=2509167
<kk> zhiwei ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 欢迎围观ubuntu11.10正式版镜像页面
<spirit_avril> pityonline: 我觉得ubuntu和fedora这两个发行版  印象中就是无尽的更新 特别是fedora 现在debian
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora rawhide更快
<spirit_avril> CyrusYzGTt: ^_^
<croner> 11.10 有啥值得期待的东西没？
<loiac> g3^
<lainme> croner: 没看到，除了对新硬件支持好些。
<gfrog> croner: 版本号
<MeaCulpa> 无尽的更新，EverUpdating
<croner> gnome 3?
<loiac> 嗯
<loiac> 别的就那样吧
 * gfrog 11.10竟然今天发布？
<loiac> 我自从10.04以后就没见过像样的开机画面……
<croner> unity 有啥新改进吗？
<gfrog> 那我晚上重装下系统去
<loiac> 细节吧
<FrankLv> last 命令里看到有些帐号后面是crash，什么意思
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一个很菜鸟级别的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348508 大家好！ 很想研究一下linux ubuntu。但是直到现在还是没法安装ubuntu（不要wubi安装的），想装双系统，已经下载11.04 desktop.iso并制成cd光盘（不是数据的）。我的电脑是华硕笔记本。2G内存。之前装有win7（不想卸掉）。请各位大侠给予帮助。 ...
<loiac> 网上各种教程啊
<loiac> 会分区就没问题
<loiac> 放大胆去装  都是这么过来的
<loiac> 不行你就先再虚拟机里装一遍模拟一下 呵呵
<croner> 感觉上unity没有gnome-shell有内涵哈。
<loiac> 但你不觉得gnome3用起来很操蛋么？
<loiac> 其实各有千秋了
<MeaCulpa> 花几天精简mail以后... "reading message infernoxu@gmail.com@gmail-imap.l.google.com:584 of 8209 (4736 header octets) (2680 body octets) not flushed"
<croner> gnome 3 的操作上是有些繁琐。
<loiac> 桌面还是易用是王道
<croner> 不过，用extension可以解决。
<loiac> 我就奇怪unity的启动器为毛不能最小化啊   和win的任务栏似的
<loiac> 不知道开发人员怎么想的……
 * hamo 来看真正的二叉树   http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6b9614b9tw1dlzx44qm5pj.jpg    http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7e3abbddjw1dm2bdwhry1j.jpg
<zhiwei> 我笔记本上的touchpad很烦人，请问怎么禁用啊？
<MeaCulpa> 有fetchmail高人么...
<loiac> 装touchpad indicator
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 哦对了，我注册了一个邮箱@me.com的
<zhiwei> loiac: 软件全名叫什么？
<GNUdog|office> 叫 respin
<zhiwei> 我怎么没找到啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: ....
<loiac> 软件仓库没有  等等给你找帖子
<zhiwei> loiac: 是这个么？touchpad indicator
<loiac> http://wowubuntu.com/10-appindicator.html  第五个
<kk> loiac ⇪ t: 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator [软件] | Wow!Ubuntu
<zhiwei> gpointing-de
<adam8157> 其中一个对用户友好的改进是：工作复本(Working copy)根目录下只有一个.svn目录，而以前版本的工作复本每个目录都有一个.svn目录。
<loiac> kk：是装过u还是没装过啊……
<croner> ubuntu core 是啥东西？
<loiac> ……
<loiac> 就是啊  你们的ubuntu开机是黑屏然后闪一下分辨率极低的开机画面不？  我从10.10以后一直都是
<hamo> adam8157: cvs不就这个样子么..
<adam8157> hamo: cvs不是每个目录都有么?
<adam8157> hamo: 变成像git那样了
<hamo> adam8157: 就是说这个啊..
<hamo> adam8157: svn我记得不也是每个目录都有么？
<zhiwei> ubuntu11.10很长时间都不能锁屏了，求解决方法
<adam8157> hamo: 1.7变成git那样了
<hamo> adam8157: 开始模仿后继者了，好吧，svn命不久矣...
<loiac> 锁屏还是黑屏啊？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hamo> kk: 你开始卖萌啦...
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 品質保証エンジニア
<kk> hamo, 什么鸭子做鸭磁带吗？  ㍦ 
<loiac> 人名+：+消息的格式是用哪个命令打的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋知道内核是从哪获取的cpu core数目嘛？ 自己数还是查bios？
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己数
<adam8157> gfrog: 青蛙知道怎么建xen虚拟机么....
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, gnome-system-monitor 
<gfrog> adam8157: virt-manager?
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ cat /proc/cpuinfo 裏的 core
<gfrog> adam8157: 不懂，去咱们的xen频道里问，或者apac-qe
<adam8157> gfrog: nay的机器全挂了啊...555
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，啥情况？ 没有吧
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，其实就是/proc/cpuinfo出问题了，没显示cpu cores 数目
<adam8157> gfrog: nay的不能装机了...还停电...波士顿的机器virt-manager的话要死人
<gfrog> adam8157: virtsh？ nay的咋啦，是存储那个问题搞的嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 或者 那個啥命令，可以顯示當前是否啓用了 虛擬技術
<adam8157> gfrog: 不能开机重启, 不能装系统, download挂, 偶尔停个电...
<gfrog> adam8157: 杯具的事情都叫你赶上了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ cat /proc/cpuinfo 裏的 cpu cores	: xx就是 core書目 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，这行没显示
<adam8157> gfrog: 算了 给Virt发ticket好了...懒得整
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 或者 綫程除以2.。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 大哥，我在说内核的bug，你还让我去查内核的输出，这不绕圈了嘛？
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt, hi
<gfrog> adam8157: 早该如此，哈
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,, 你不是要查cpu的core麼
<studentLL> dd
<studentLL> d
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ ???妳是那位
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 他在说内核初始化CPU信息
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我问内核怎么查，没说我要查。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 不是在 proc查麼
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt, Jakalala
<hamo> gfrog 看一下checkCPUtype这个函数...
<gfrog> hamo: 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 滾
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...内核启动的时候
<hamo> gfrog 不是函数,是段汇编代码..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 去 dmesg
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt, ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 去 dmesg 或者 Xorg.0.log
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 是内核启动的时候...
<gfrog> hamo: ok
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看最開始有 cpu的信息的，，還有 顯示 L1 L2 L3的信息
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 去
 * gfrog 怀疑kvm的seabios里少了神马，cpu信息少了一截
<hamo> gfrog 少了什么，我搞过这东西...
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 對比 cpuinfo 看看是不是指令集少了
<FrankLv> Oct 13 07:32:23 suselinux kernel: ReiserFS: dm-6: warning: clm-2200: last commit 2147601780, current 2147601781
<gfrog> hamo: 就是cpu cores/cores id/apicid 那一截没了
<studentLL> dkfdf
<FrankLv> 这两天有台服务器稍微做大的磁盘操作就挂起，怀疑磁盘有问题了，怎么看哪里有问题了 那个dm-6是哪里的？
<CyrusYzGTt> FrankLv§ ,,不會，估計是 陣列。。6
<hamo> 你KVM是不是起得单核的?
<hamo> gfrog ^^
<gfrog> hamo: 单核会显示，就是加了smp之后就没了 
<gfrog> hamo: 好神奇哦
<studentLL> v
<hamo> gfrog 确实神奇...
 * gfrog wow，原来fedora上也有这问题，看来不是咱搞出来的啦，哈哈。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ kvm的問題？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 大概
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu中，你最常用的几个软件是哪几个？他们的用途是什么？（最少写三个） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348516 ubuntu中，你最常用的几个软件是哪几个？（最少写三个） 统计信息: 发表于 由 小饮归来 — 2011-10-13 15:11 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,好吧，，暫時相信你
<studentLL> cls
<NoIE> studentLL: Ctrl+L
<CyrusYzGTt> alt+w L
<hamo> gfrog 看一下/dev/cpu下有几个？
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 买多点屏幕吧。你有钱: 以后就能玩多点触摸的电脑游戏了
<studentLL> NoIE: thanks
<studentLL> eva
<CyrusYzGTt> 與山間之明月，耳得之而爲聲，目遇之而成色
<NoIE> dungeon_jiero: 你把我当郭美美了。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 是中海油
<studentLL>  > Time.now
<kk> studentLL, 2011-10-13 15:20:44 +0800
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 滾
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 感觉不是很贵的。
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 而你到处买游戏啊
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 大概 ￥1200？
<gfrog> hamo: CyrusYzGTt 果然是kvm的bug。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ... 吾瞎猜的。。
<hamo> gfrog 呵呵...有链接么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 本尊是 金口玉言
<studentLL> dungeon_jiero: 问一个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 大真言術
<dungeon_jiero> studentLL: 直接说问题。
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 。。。明白了。。。
<gfrog> hamo: CyrusYzGTt https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=703790
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 703790 in qemu-kvm "some cpuinfo missed while both cores and threads =1" [Medium,New]
<studentLL> dungeon_jiero: 学校机房为什么VPN连接不上？
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 中国虚高价格。
<dungeon_jiero> studentLL: 我没用过VPN
<dungeon_jiero> 我不懂
<studentLL> dungeon_jiero: SSH?
<dungeon_jiero> studentLL: 都不会。网络那些我不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,不要對我說，，俺不懂，，
<yqjiangxin> 可能是浏览器问题
<studentLL> dungeon_jiero: 掉牙了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: laf
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ laf??啥意思？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 話說 ff7 不兼容 moonlight..
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ http://www.laf.cn/ ??
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 拉芳集团 爱•让生活更美 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: laf=laugh
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ... ....
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 爲麼不用 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 一邊去
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 顺手打习惯了。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 一边bbs，一边irc，我有点分裂
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 強烈鄙視你。。 吾都放棄 bbs了
<CyrusYzGTt> 微型菜在麼，，你上次介紹的 網頁代理 很好，可以看視頻
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt§ 偶错了
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt§ 原谅偶吧
<jyfl987> 我靠 碰到个swf文件 几十个字节 能随便弹窗 wtf
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 進來 /j #linuxzh 讓寡人 踢你
 * yqjiangxin sleep
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt§ 进去了
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 行了，， 原諒你
<CyrusYzGTt> 豫若涉川，犹若畏邻；严若敬客，涣若释冰。
<CyrusYzGTt> 第二十七章：    善行无迹，善言无谪；善计无策，善算无划。    善闭无开，善展无放；善敛无收，善观无察。    善易不卜，善卦不占；善数不读，善韵不词。    常善救人，故无人弃；常善救物，故无物弃。    善人为师，恶人为资；不爱其师，如遇大迷。    不贵其资，虽智不慧；是为袭明，是为要妙。    圣人明道，尊师爱资
<CyrusYzGTt> ；信迷仰慧，是为道通。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: xchat 用着真不习惯
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦，用自己習慣的就是了，，不過xchat不支持輸入彩色字體
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 幫我 建議  chmsee 要跟 ff更新同步，，xul,,每次升級 chmsee都不能使用
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我跟谁建议哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ fedora小組
<LeosDing> chmsee?有么？每次更新ff  chmsee都没有问题啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 用 zsync 来快速升级你的 ISO 到 Ubuntu 11.10 正式版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348523 还在等 #Ubuntu# 11.10 正式版的ISO吗？还在用谷歌搜索正式版ISO吗？还在缓慢下载ISO吗？Ubuntu 11.10 正式版在哪里？在这里呀，在这里！！用 zsync 来快速升级你的 ISO 到 Ubuntu 11.10 正式版！亲，速度来围观吧！ http://t.cn/aFFyp7  ...
 * dungeon_jiero 观望着：在砂地上爬行已久的CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ .. 爲麼？？
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你为啥要抖砂子。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ,,我木有 抖砂子.. 
<dungeon_jiero> Cy
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还装
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ..抖砂子 是什麼意思，，
<chattan> 还在等 #Ubuntu# 11.10 正式版的ISO吗？还在用谷歌搜索正式版ISO吗？还在缓慢下载ISO吗？Ubuntu 11.10 正式版在哪里？在这里呀，在这里！！用 zsync 来快速升级你的 ISO 到 Ubuntu 11.10 正式版！亲，速度来围观吧！http://t.cn/aFFyp7
<kk> chattan ⇪ ti: 用 zsync 来快速升级你的 ISO 到 Ubuntu 11.10 正式版| OwnLinux.cn
<wwu> 108
 * dungeon_jiero 抱抱 chattan  好久不见了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 廣告？？
<WiiW> 公益广告
<drovencrazy> 今天发布11.10？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwh7tYOmg78
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - [極醜惡]差佬公路玩學車仲串市民 - AM8872
<CyrusYzGTt> 每次 差不多 新的 發行版公佈 這裏會很熱鬧
<dungeon_jiero> 奇怪的说。
<iOpera> 才不会，今年的unity，会死掉很多用户
<dungeon_jiero> 很多人都是装了就卸。说实在的，这个互联网上正经的媒体根本没有啥。
<dungeon_jiero> 全是吃回扣的。
<SIDU> 帮帮忙，帮忙点击一下，投一票哦 : http://www.nbqs.net.cn/ac/front/WorksView.htm?id=17027
<kk> SIDU ⇪ ti: 幼儿组上传-宁波市第十一届少儿服饰文化节平面模特大赛
<iOpera> 喷臭的unity
<iOpera> SIDU: 你干嘛
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 你干嘛诋毁Unity。
<iOpera> 喷臭的unity
<drovencrazy> 我也觉得unity不太好用
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 不是彩色，，是兩色
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 有人喷吗。喷的不都是非Ubuntu用户么。。。
<SIDU> iOpera: 朋友小孩，帮帮忙，投一票吧。下次你儿子帅，我也投你一票。哈
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt§ SSH必须用软件吗在win下？
<drovencrazy> 不是喷不喷的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 嗯，可以用putty
<drovencrazy> 确实不太好哦用
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt§ putty不是个终端吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 嗯，自帶ssh
<iOpera> SIDU: 居然搞商业行为。lol 好吧。自己去写一个脚本，放肆点就是。
<loiac> putty可以设置编码 不会乱码的
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt§ 偶想要看youtube
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 去找代理
<dungeon_jiero> studentLL: 看 Ted Talk吧。看不完，而且不封。
<SIDU> iOpera: 我不会写。再说。不要太过分哈
<studentLL> dungeon_jiero§ 哦
 * dungeon_jiero 开溜
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ ubuntu問ee fedora/redhat問 nick@redhat/nick的
 * dungeon_jiero 想坏坏
<CyrusYzGTt> 瘟神 走了。
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: 受到
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: 收到
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: iopera ignome那个是ee?
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ ubuntu問ee fedora/redhat問 nick@redhat/nick的或者 unaffiliated的
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 嗯，
<chattan> Ubuntu
<chattan> Come
<chattan> srcoll 
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: iopera是ee?
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 道無處不在
<SIDU> 先88
<CyrusYzGTt> 都下班了，真好，，
<studentLL> CyrusYzGTt: 你没上班?
<Evanescence> 两年内,第一次出现内核错误当机,值得纪念.
<CyrusYzGTt> studentLL§ 無業遊民，， 因爲 科目一木有考過，就有空 看youtube
<drovencrazy> 科目1？
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 吾曾經在 f15 beta遇到過
<CyrusYzGTt> 駕照 筆試，現在電腦試。。鬱悶
<iOpera> 猪。科目1都考不过。
<iOpera> 你到路考，还要被卡一次的
<loiac> 真实在……
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾不想 賄賂考官，所以我應該七年都考不過，繼續看youtube繼續看AV
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈,幸亏只是当机,开不了机才是悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 哦，，那很好，，吾那次就開不了機，數據嚴重丟失
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 看AV的人通常H商不高.
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 嗯
<iOpera> 賄賂？不需要。尤其科目1.。。
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 真的H商高的人从来不看,想想都能高潮的那种牛人.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=bGYD0X_kE90
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - 長腿少女版傅穎　跪型男箍煲
<iOpera> 路考，你要看关系，当前的政策，通过率。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 哦。 
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 每天看AV， 不厌吗
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ 反正不過的，還不如 繼續 看youtube
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ..你不明白 寫真是什麼，，你太邪惡
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求各位大虾帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348525 我这个ubuntu10.04怎么设置特效阿，我设置了怎么没有效果。急求 哪里能下到软件版qq 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Laughing2011 — 2011-10-13 16:03 
<cj__> p3 1.0G ram 512MB hd 10G 适合装什么版本阿？ 试过archlinux_08.19 gentoo_current  debian_testing slackware_current 都很慢阿！fedora_rawhide 更是不能安装。有木有软件新点速度不慢的发行版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> lfs
<iOpera> cj__: 。。被 CyrusYzGTt 说了。
<iOpera> 其实他是欺骗你的。
<iOpera> lol
<cj__> 谢谢，编译太慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> DSL
<cj__> 软件太旧没更新了。
<CyrusYzGTt> tinycore
<cj__> tinycorelinux 昨天试过了
<CyrusYzGTt> puppy linux
<MeaCulpa> SLAX
<MeaCulpa> zenwalks
<cj__> 我想当桌面！ slax 也太旧没更新了
<CyrusYzGTt> debian sid
<iOpera> win8
<cj__> slitaz 和 tinycorelinux 要新点。
<cj__> debian testing 直接安装有问题。
<cj__> iOpera: 兄弟，您专门搞笑的吗？
<iOpera> 自己没主见的，我们都推荐去win8.
<Forest> 求助：  如何方便快捷地对 MS ACCESS 数据库 进行迁移，比如换成mySQL之类的数据库 我这里半年时间就会有一个个头500M以上的MS ACCESS 数据库，想在Ubuntu下通过eclipse编程加以调用，包括读写  谢谢先
<cj__> iOpera: 我想找个用tinycorelinux 或者 slitaz 的交流下。
<iOpera> jyfl987: 有人要tinycore
<WiiW> Forest: 这个用 ruby 方便
<iOpera> WiiW: 别人想lisp
<MeaCulpa> sabayon coreCDX
<jyfl987> iOpera: 哪个？
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ee今天將其分身上來幾個了
<jyfl987> iOpera: 哪个说要tinycore?
<cj__> jyfl987: 兄弟在用tinycore吗？
<iOpera>  DBD::Sybase is a Perl module which works with the DBI module to provide access
<iOpera>  to Sybase and Microsoft SQL databases.
<wwu> 哪位用过phenny做过irc bot啊
<jyfl987> cj__: 也谈不上在用  只是感兴趣
<cj__> MeaCulpa: 谢谢。最好还能支持pxe安装！哈哈
<kiss990a> 请问一下，efi的主板上需要对应的光盘引导器才能实现光盘引导是吗？
<cj__> jyfl987: 哦，有没有当桌面用？
<jyfl987> cj__: 当然 我上个月买主机 全靠 自己定制tinycore才进入桌面 然后手动装ubuntu 额
<kiss990a> 比如苹果的笔记本是efi的，用grub4dos的光盘不能进入，用win7的安装光盘则可能，是因为EFI吧？如果是，怎么制作能适合efi引导的光盘呢？
<wwu> 8
<cj__> jyfl987: tinycore 里有没有 amule 阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> UEFI最好 rEFI不太支持
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 輕量級 用 mldonkey 然後使用 瀏覽器管理多好
<jyfl987> cj__: 有的
<iOpera> cj__: .. 你去下一个ub的mini.iso，也支持pxe安装，安装server，然后自己堆砌桌面就是。
<jyfl987> cj__: 就算没有 也可以自己编译嘛 tc 和 许多小发行版一样 都都提供编译器套件
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 请问下，efi是最早应用在服务器上的类型吧？苹果机都是efi还是Uefi，怎么判断是哪种？
<jyfl987> iOpera: ub的mini.iso太大了 呵呵
<cj__> jyfl987: 哦，我机子在装archlinux。tinycore 我昨天试过了，有个app什么的软件能搜索。
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 看 bios裏面 有的 例如我的 裏面就有 Uefi enable的選項
<iOpera> jyfl987: 去死吧。能大多少。反正都是安装server版本
<cj__> iOpera: 软件不够新啦。
<iOpera> 要桌面的机器，不在乎那点点20M
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, -_- 听你说我越迷茫了。ufi是和bios对应的类型吧？
<iOpera> 软件你可以去12.04
<iOpera> 当小白
<cj__> iOpera: 最好是能装archlinux。不过现在的安装程序在老机子上真慢
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你才去死呢 大几十m
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ ..就是主板的設置 界面啓用，， 目前是過渡階段
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 还是说uefi可以和bios兼容，并且在bios的附加功能
<jyfl987> cj__: 是的 而且tinycore有国内源 是我写信给 他们叫他们加上的
<iOpera> jyfl987: nnnd 他都要桌面的。你说几十M
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 可以這麼說
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ UEFI支持更多的硬件和OS
<cj__> jyfl987: 哦，真是谢谢阿。不过好像没有官方的新。
<jyfl987> cj__: http://mirrors.163.com/tinycorelinux/
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Tiny Core Linux, Micro Core Linux, 10MB Linux GUI Desktop, Live, Frugal, Extendable
<jyfl987> cj__: 是同步的 
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你个傻逼 许多小发行版都可以把桌面版控制在 几十mb下的
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8F%AF%E5%BB%B6%E4%BC%B8%E9%9F%8C%E9%AB%94%E4%BB%8B%E9%9D%A2
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 可延伸韌體介面 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8F%AF%E5%BB%B6%E4%BC%B8%E9%9F%8C%E9%AB%94%E4%BB%8B%E9%9D%A2 這是 UEFI的解釋
<jyfl987> 我有个 uefi的板子
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你个贱妇。你家的硬盘都几十M的。
<jyfl987> iOpera: fuck you
<iOpera> lol
<kernelCN> ...
<cj__> jyfl987: 163 The latest version: 4.0.1 官方 The latest version: 4.0.2 我昨天小试了一下
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 例如用cpu-z软件查看到它是凤皇或者ami之类的，那一定是说明它还是bios了？
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ UEFI血統比較純正是EFI繼承過來的
<jyfl987> cj__: 你拿来做什么呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 不一定
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 听说 这些跟 openfirmware有关系 那个可是 forth搞额
<cj__> jyfl987: 我就装个浏览器 + amule 上上网，下下片
<ff> amule这个占u很高
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ AMI 凤皇 是 硬件廠商。。
<iOpera> cj__: 那可以买一个路由。
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 瀏覽器 + mldonkey 還可以用 瀏覽器管理，，
<cj__> ff: 下冷资源快点
<ff> ...
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 是叫台湾什么邦的。bios上写了ami和凤皇是写软件还是出bios硬件的？
<cj__> iOpera: 路由器无屏幕阿
<iOpera> 65块的路由。
<jyfl987> cj__: 如果你不是为了折腾 或者是为了特定的管理目标 我不建议你用 tinycore
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ bios硬件
<iOpera> 加一个usb显卡。
<jyfl987> cj__: 以前我还和 Kangkang搞过 tinycore的汉化
<jiero> lol
<cj__> jyfl987: 机子很老，没其他太多选择
<cj__> iOpera: ……
<iOpera> 太穷了。你找 jiero 赞助吧。
<WiiW> http://blog.waynedeng.com/?p=138
<kk> WiiW ⇪ ti: 使用Ruby访问Access数据库 | Wayne Deng's Blog
<jiero> iOpera: 赞助？
<jiero> iOpera: 什么啊？
<iOpera> WiiW: 我才不贴了模块。
<jiero> iOpera: 土财主是你吧。。。
<iOpera> jiero: 你有钱啊。手机都最高级的
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。二手的2009年最高级的。。。
<jiero> iOpera: 。。
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 有些板子BIOS芯片上是写winbond，难道华邦是代工的吗？
<cj__> jyfl987: 软件新，速度快，能通过网络安装。 tinycore 和 ttylinux 最适合啦。 slitaz还是有点大
<jyfl987> cj__: 老机器不应该用 tinycore
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 嗯，
<jiero> iOpera: 昨天我手机更新Opera了。11.50beta，速度很快。
<jyfl987> cj__: tinycore是在 i686上编的 
<cj__> jyfl987: 阿？为什么
<kiss990a> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。
<iOpera> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 11.51都正式版好久了
<cj__> jyfl987: p3 1.0
<WiiW> iOpera: 哦
<jyfl987> cj__: 要不你用 puppylinux 这个能够控制在 100m以下 各种软件都有带 而且国内有个叫小芭比的发行版是他的下游 汉化做得很好
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法。就是这样呢。11.10都没出正式版，从11.10beta跳到 11.50beta
<cj__> jyfl987: 我就是看tc能和很新
<cj__> jyfl987: 我就是看tc内核很新
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<jyfl987> cj__: 内核不就是编译而已么 
<iOpera> WiiW: 别人其实不会脚本。说了没用。在论坛有帖子。
<cj__> jyfl987: 老机子不想整阿
<jyfl987> cj__: tinycore很适合企业用 呵呵 
<jyfl987> 老板可以控制加什么软件 
<cj__> jyfl987: 和ttylinux 有点像，特别是不带X的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那我寧願用 win7了。。
<jyfl987> cj__: 那是 microcore 我前一阵没买 屏幕的时候 就是自己定制个 microcore 起个sshd就行了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你不是老板 而是冤大头
<cj__> jyfl987: 我特别喜欢小的发行版。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04来了。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348532 请问11.10的镜像在何方 统计信息: 发表于 由 jpcxc — 2011-10-13 16:38 
<jyfl987> cj__: 我也是
<jyfl987> cj__: ttylinux那个软件也太少了 根本不是能够用的那种
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_h4f9cTcoc ,,這種遊戲也能出國？？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - CROSSFIRE HACK TUTORIAL CROSS HAIR [Update Oct 12, 2011] Free link in description
<cj__> jyfl987: ttylinux 4M 哈哈
<jyfl987> cj__: tinycorelinux还有个问题 他们死活不换 fltk的lib 所以那个菜单无法汉化
<iOpera> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=348529 roylez 有人整你的头像
<kk> iOpera ⇪ t: 水区水贴? 
<jyfl987> cj__: 这有啥 以前有个国人搞了个 4m的 基于软盘的linux  中文环境一套都带的
<jyfl987> cce2k的
<cj__> jyfl987: 没必要汉化吧，能用这个的也不需要阿
<jyfl987> cj__: 要推广 不搞汉化说不通 对了 国内还有人基于tinycore 加了aircrack 专门用来破无线密码
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG8laeWDZ2Q
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - HACK FACEBOOK PASSWORD FREE Free Download 2011 No Survey Download Here YouTube
<cj__> jyfl987: archlinux 太慢了，现在来装 tinycore了，有什么不懂的还得向您请教 ^_^
<cj__> jyfl987: 普通人不是可以用 cdlinux puppylinux slitaz 之类的吗？
<jyfl987> cj__: 我也是看官方wiki的 没什么可以指导别人的
<jyfl987> cj__: 有tinycore 干嘛还要让别人用 那些呢 如果什么时候官方换fltk了 我就打算汉化了来推广
<lainme> jiero: opera mobile for n900 is great
<cj__> jyfl987: 加上字体输入法了，体积就大了
<lainme> jiero: googlepinyin works fine in opera 
<jyfl987> cj__: 大不了多少 上次我做的那个汉化 加上输入法和opera 总共30m样子
<jyfl987> 这还是我不会精简的前提下的
<cj__> jyfl987: 有8M的我就不选10M的 ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> ==
<CyrusYzGTt> 將圖標也去除
<cj__> jyfl987: archlinux 安装程序 正常reboot 居然用了4 5分钟哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 近來 吾的 fedora啓動超過 10分鐘，，不知道=是不是 rootkit的緣故
<cj__> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，慢慢慢。
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 唉，現在我覺得反正慢了，不如升級到 f16 beta算了，順便癱瘓幾個木馬
<cj__> CyrusYzGTt: 兄弟真是爱搞笑阿。
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 愚真實於虛擬
<cj__> jyfl987: 目前在用tinycore 吗？ numlock 的灯是不是不亮？
<jyfl987> cj__: 我在上班中 不可能用tinycore的
<jyfl987> 不过也不是完全可以 作为一个开发人员 环境是固定的 
<cj__> jyfl987: 哦，那以前用的时候也没注意过？
<CyrusYzGTt> f16出到 16-Beta.RC4 了可以升級了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 这个。。。。。。。。。仿佛我来晚了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348536 今天上了一天的课 会宿舍填写应聘公司的能力测试才看到日期 ——今天这个版面改版了！期待了12.04 期待LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 eatapple — 2011-10-13 16:54 
<cj__> jyfl987: 版本是4.0.2，numlock灯不亮。tc_install 这个桌面上找不到阿？
<jyfl987> cj__: 我这ubuntu也是默认没有 numlock灯的
<cj__> jyfl987: 按了也不亮
<jyfl987> cj__: tc_install大概在右键里 或者是在 他那个控制面板程序里
<jyfl987> cj__: 那有可能是bug 你可以去他们官方频道问下 #tinycorelinux
<cj__> jyfl987: tc_install 在 tingcore 也有吗？ 还是要multicore?
<jyfl987> cj__: 有的吧 我没用过 tc4
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 新的test case server，装了debian，搞了link aggregation，爽...
<cj__> jyfl987: amule tce里没有哦，只有mldonkey
<cj__> jyfl987: 另外问一下  Apps Audit 是什么？
<jyfl987> cj__:  apps 套件 额
 * jiero 抱一下 adam8157
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04啥时候出来啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348541 等啊，现在连11.10都没出来哦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 griffyn — 2011-10-13 17:10 
<jyfl987> cj__: 不就是装软件的那个东西么
<lubcat> 每当新版发布前夕  这样的标题总是尤其多
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，罗姐都抱你了
<cj__> jyfl987: 哦，我用App Browser装的。 
 * adam8157 抱一下 roylez 
<df_> *_*
<roylez> adam8157: ....
 * jiero 拥抱adam81
 * jiero 拥抱 adam8157  和 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 那羊毛鞋垫羊味超重...
<lubcat> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uil0ZhHjEo8
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - BLACK OPS 50 level 15th prestige HACK PS3 WITH TUTORIAL [Update Oct 13, 2011]
<adam8157> roylez: 在羊粪蛋里头埋过
<jiero> 羊味道？刚做的？
<adam8157> jiero: roylez 今天的工作各种不顺...一脑袋浆糊
<BluebirdShao> 羊骚味呀
<jiero> adam8157:  你起码还有工作啊。我现在是自由职业:D
<adam8157> ...
<BluebirdShao> jiero: 多好
<dumb1224> 问一下unity下qq不能最小化么？
<jiero> dumb1224: qq是啥？
<BluebirdShao> 去他妹的QQ，去他妹的腾*
<ff> qq是一只肥企鹅
<roylez> adam8157: 打过的蛋就像浆糊...
<dumb1224> BluebirdShao: er.....我触动了什么么？
<BluebirdShao> dumb1224: 你真要用，直接用网页上吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 變異企鵝
<dumb1224> 速度太慢了....
<dumb1224> ok I see
<CyrusYzGTt> dumb1224§ 用 Q+ ..webqq吧，，雖然吾不喜歡Q+..
<BluebirdShao> dumb1224: 从来不更新linux版本的QQ
<dumb1224> BluebirdShao: 恩 没办法.....
<BluebirdShao> 结果后来它自己把下载链接都关了，那就算了
<ff> 因为用linux的人少
<BluebirdShao> 不鸟它了
<jiero> dumb1224: 中国厂商产的Linux软件都毛病太多了
<bluek> 急
<bluek> hp 1005 mfp 扫描驱动问题
<BluebirdShao> I believe I can fly, 撞墙上了
<jiero> ff: 因为做得糟糕
<BluebirdShao> *_*
<dumb1224> jiero: 是阿.....
<ff> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<bluek> 扫描驱动
<bluek> 有人吗？
<BluebirdShao> 本人木有打印机
<bluek> 有人有人有人吗？急救，突然要用扫描仪，可是驱动问题
<jiero> bluek: 没驱动当然无法工作。
<bluek> 我说的是扫描，打印不是问题
<BluebirdShao> 贫僧也木有扫描仪
<Jakala> hi
<jiero> bluek: 亚洲区官网找不到驱动，去欧洲区找。
<kk> Jakala, 好  ㍩ 
<Jakala> 上个网真不容易、、
<jiero> bluek: 扫描仪/打印机添加都能手动指定驱动
<Jakala> 学校机房不知怎么设置的，不能连VPN，不能下载，
<bluek> ok
<BluebirdShao> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<kk> BluebirdShao ⇪ t: HP Linux Imaging and Printing
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakala§ ssh
<BluebirdShao> bluek: 你看下上面那个链接吧，看看能不能救你
<bluek> 正在打开中
<BluebirdShao> kk: 你是谁写的？
<kk> BluebirdShao, 我叫爱丽丝。  ㍩ 
<BluebirdShao> 这个机器人厉害呀，哈哈
<bluek> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<BluebirdShao> 跑不起来吗？
<bluek> 出现错误
<bluek> error:plug-in does not match ist digital signature .file may have been.....
<CyrusYzGTt> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html,, 這個驅動，貌似 fedora是默認安裝立刻了。。
<bluek> ubuntu 插上去的时候也是默认就可以安装的了。
<bluek> 可是安装扫描器的时候出错了
<bluek> 我再想想办法
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> ubuntu也是默認安裝的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果你要自己安裝最好把默認安裝的刪除，，
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> hamo, 2011-10-13 17:42:14 +0800
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 真不容易
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ??
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 连web irc都上不去，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ .. ..你現在不是上來了麼？?
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 最后突然想到邮箱里留着个Xchat.这才连上来，从没上过这么憋屈的网络
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 这个神奇的网络，从邮箱里下软件很猛，但从网站上就下不了东西，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ..額，，試試 wget 有c-ares比較好點
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈哈
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<bluek> 我正在扫描哈哈哈
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 这是不是在服务器里动了手脚，这里有没有网络方面的人呀?咨询下
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu10.04装好系统后如何重设挂载点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348551 比如：我装系统前分好了区sda1～sdaN sda1和sda2分区格式一样 系统装在sda2～sdaN，sda2单独挂载/boot 系统已经装好运行。sda1空着。 现在想把/boot挂载到sda1。sda2格掉，删除，保留随便。 问： 如何做能让系统重启后运行。重启后打开系 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 吾不是，，不瞭解，不清楚，建議 去投訴，打 110
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 你打110，说上不了youtube，让110帮你解决下，哈哈
<bluek> 我日啊，怎么扫的过程中还好好的，扫描出另存为的时候就变成黑色的了？
<bluek> 继续哭，继续解决
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ,,，，壞人，
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 估计110会让你找网监处解决，你去网监处后，估计里面的人会请你去小黑屋喝咖啡，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 看看字體有木有安裝了 gs字體 ps字體
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 呵呵，俺找 ee
<bluek> 哦哦
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: ee是网监处的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ee是體制內的人，，她認識
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 体制内的就是好呀，是不是体制内的不受GWF影响?\
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ,,不知道，，本人純屬 瞎猜
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么把xchat左边那个栏去掉
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ctrl+f9/7
<jyfl987> 邮箱的网络不审查吧
<GNUdog|office> jyfl987, 审查
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 是那个频道栏，不是工具栏
<bluek> 妈妈的，我正在下载新的进行sh
<GNUdog|office> jyfl987, 当时非常著名的一个情况，就是所有境外发进来的邮件，会莫名其妙被替换或者是消失
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 自己去首選項找
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 全是英文
<jyfl987> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B0%AD%E6%B5%A9%E5%BC%BA
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 谭浩强 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jyfl987> 谭浩强是世界上科技类书籍出版最狠的 额
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: 百度告状的那段时间吧
<jyfl987> 坑了太多人
<bluek> 貌似我n年前学的basic就是这个人写的哈
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 忘了
<jyfl987> GNUdog|office: 呵呵 轮子经常走邮件发传单阿 为何不审查呢
<adam8157> 老年人学电脑用电脑丛书
<adam8157> 看图速成学电脑丛书
<jyfl987> adam8157: 阿蛋 有什么好刷机的 百元平板推荐么
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 吾用正體中文環境
<adam8157> jyfl987: 百元级别的平板?
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 终于解决掉它了，哈哈
<adam8157> 知识英雄——《影响中关村的50个人》之谭浩强
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ .
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 是above user list，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ ..不懂
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: hide竟然不起作用，那个烦人的频道栏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是几百块的被
<bluek> Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes python-dev'
<bluek> Please wait, this may take several minutes...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要买平板啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: kindle fire好了 便宜啊
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 现在简洁多了
<bluek> 慢慢等哈，希望成功，要是不成功直接把ubuntu 给rm了，妈的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 买几个研究材料来玩玩而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对平板没研究...
<Morladim> 谭浩强。。
<Morladim> C语言之父咩
<jyfl987> adam8157: [
<jyfl987> Morladim: lol
<Morladim> lol
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.10 应该在今日晚上发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348554 应该在晚七八点左右可以下载 另外很多人都用双系统装linux， 如果真想学linux的话，就该把windows卸掉！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 isno — 2011-10-13 18:03 
<Morladim> 那个oneiric不是11.10？
<bluek> 继续坚持10.04
<bluek> 等明年4月份的时候12.04上来我再考虑换
<bluek> 哈
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 六点了
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.ow
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalalaa, 不要玩机器人
<bluek> 问一下啊
<Jakalalaa> ...
<bluek> 有多少人在用arch?
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: kk变成人了
<bluek> 真的想把ubuntu给删了，蓝牙很不稳定，有的时候ok，有的时候提示我，蓝牙没找到，显然是驱动问题。
<Jakalalaa>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalalaa, 2011-10-13 18:11:19 +0800
<df_> Time.now
<cj__> bluek: 在打字这台也是10.04 ，蓝牙从来没断过阿。
<bluek> 晕哈
<cj__> bluek: Taiyo Yuden Bluetooth Driver (V2.0+EDR)
<jyfl987> 新版本的内置python升到3k了么
<bluek> cj__, 我也是啊，可是就是有问题，以前没有用的时候不知道，现在用到了，经常出问题
<cj__> bluek: 机子什么型号？
<bluek> cj__, 变态得很，sony某型号
<cj__> bluek: 我是富士通的，有台东芝也是这个蓝牙。看来小日本喜欢这个牌子的蓝牙。不过都很稳定阿
<bluek> cj__, 你牛比
<cj__> bluek: 什么都没弄，就10.04自带的驱动阿。
<bluek> cj__, 日
<bluek> cj__, 别来刺激我，我的电脑硬件变态得很
<cj__> bluek: ……
<jyfl987> bluek: 如何变态？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】我的电脑似乎没法用11.10的livecd启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348556 换了新电脑，配置：i7 2630qm intel+nvidia双显卡 主板：hm65 以前一直用的ubuntu没有问题，所以这次就去下了ubuntu11.10的daily build 下来装。 可是无论用什么方法安装（包括：硬盘，U盘，光盘，wubi），每次都在启动了一半的 ...
<suyanxi> 这里是中文频道阿
<cj__> jyfl987: 还在阿？ 你什么时候用tingcore
<suyanxi> TINGCORE 是什么？
<cj__> suyanxi: 抱歉，打错了。 tinycore
<pocoyo> suyanxi: 不是。
<suyanxi> 那是什么阿？
<jyfl987> cj__: 家里机器就有 现在不怎么用他 官方死活不同意换fltk 我又不会cpp 没办法自己亲自动手
<suyanxi> 我是刚玩得这个  什么概念都不懂，你们懂得多教教！
<pocoyo> !ubuntu | suyanxi 
<lubotu2> suyanxi: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pocoyo> suyanxi: :D
<suyanxi> 我去看看 
<cj__> jyfl987: 哦。
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§  
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 偶要吃饭去了，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§ 
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt: 猥琐男，bye
<link307> 定义了char num[50]  然后用scanf("%s", num); 为什么不行？
<link307> 老是等待输入
<link307> 难道要输完50个字符？
<pocoyo> oneiric 不明白 这个不是早有了吗。为什么叫今天发布？
<jiero> pocoyo: 人们总有期待。
<jiero> pocoyo: 不是所有人都知道
<pocoyo> jiero: 罗姐V5
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡
<pocoyo> jiero: 吃饭去。
<jiero> pocoyo: 准备睡了。
<suyanxi> 有没有妹纸    给我来一打11
<jiero> suyanxi:  11是啥 - 我不是妹纸
<suyanxi> 呵呵   那是两个感叹号！
<Morladim> 一打应付的过来么
<suyanxi> 哈哈
<Morladim> 给我来一个就成
<suyanxi> 没前途
<jiero> suyanxi:  没用的。这里的妹都是强人。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 真准时啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 巾幗不讓 胸毛
<df_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/  beta2不见了 快出来了吧
<kk> df_ ⇪ t: Index of /releases/11.10
<jiero> 睡。
<Morladim> 她还要12个
<jiero> 早起。
<Morladim> 她
<Morladim> 他
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Morladim: 拉更多人来
 * jiero 走了。
<Morladim> jiero 你是妹纸
<Morladim> 哟 睡美容觉去了
<jiero> Morladim: 你失败了
<Morladim> 失败神马了
<kastier> hi
<kk> kastier, 好  ㍪ 
<kastier> 给我的同学演示irc通讯
<kastier> ：）
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo: 好久不见
<gebjgd> \wc
<gebjgd> 终于搞定了archlinux arm
<gebjgd> XD
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在建設小窩。。希望自己能夠獨立建個博客，，
<gebjgd> 能24小时挂机了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10的dvd版本能wubi安装么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348569 如题，我之前下载过10.04的dvd版本，没有在windows下安装的功能（wubi），请问11.10有么？如果没有，我还是只能用cd版本。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jaqty2 — 2011-10-13 19:07 
<step2by> 请问更新软件源的时候忽略是什么意思啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾想問問，哪個博客是支持設置 ssh的
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 什么意思
<RuiZi> 给来个下载地址把
<RuiZi> 跟那里下载 11.10 ？
<cj__> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/
<kk> cj__ ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/
<lainme> vim有何方法比较文本中的两行？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10的DVD版为什么那么大啊，1.4G啊，以前的版本才700M左右啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348575 如题所问，为什么这么大啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒹葭从风 — 2011-10-13 19:34 
<young__> 11.10上面那个地址的是正式版吗
<RuiZi> 下那个啊？
<RuiZi> 老外那个镜像好慢
<RuiZi> 求个比较快得下载地址
<RuiZi> 163的镜像里没有啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,,姐姐，，
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 我的问题你知道不
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ .. 什麼問題，，呃呃
<lainme> vim有何方法比较文本中的两行
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..俺習慣用 gvim
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 一样。就是能不能比较某两行
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..不知道，， 只知道有個分割比較。。
<RuiZi> DVD版 和 桌面版有什么区别 谁告诉我
<CyrusYzGTt> RuiZi§ 無有差別，
<RuiZi> 不一样大啊
<Cherrot> C语言之父、Unix之父 Ritchie昨天过世了 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: Dennis Ritchie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<GunsNRose> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso   这个ISO的mac表示苹果的电脑也适用？
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 集成了软件包在里面 CD是在网上下
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line_zh-CN.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SED单行脚本快速参考
<RuiZi> 明白了
<CyrusYzGTt> 在方法2中，在居中文本的过程中只在文本的前面填充# 空格，并且最终这些空格将 ... G;h;$p' # 方法2 # 将行中的字符逆序排列，第一个字成为最后一字，……（模拟“rev”） sed '/\n/!G;s/\(.\)\(.*\n\)/&\2\1/;//D;s/.//' # 将每两行连接成一行（类似“paste”） sed '$! ..... ed”中关于正则表达式的部分），但手册提供的信息比较“抽象”——这也是它一
<CyrusYzGTt> 直 
<RuiZi> 我想体验 桌面什么的 还是下桌面版合适把？
<RuiZi> 用不到太多的软件
<Cherrot> RuiZi: 着面板分为DVD盘和CD盘，装完都一个样。你想架设服务器做网站采用Server版——最简单但不准确的解释
<young__> 正式版45分钟内放出...
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=339111 木有答案，，你問問前幾個月，，這位問過
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim 如何比较同一文件中的几行
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: thanks. 
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 害羞中。。
<cj__> young__: 直接装不行吗？
<Cherrot> young__: 好基动~明天装~
<CyrusYzGTt> .. f16 11.08纔 release
<step2by> 大家一般用哪个JAVA环境呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> openjdk
<Cherrot> step2by: SunJDK
<CyrusYzGTt> open gcj
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 現在是 甲骨文JDK
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌这个名字:(
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 俺也討厭，，不過現在幾乎以前sun的都改爲 orcal了
<step2by> Cherrot, 我下了个openjdk 怎么样啊 我刚学不懂。。
<Cherrot> step2by: 对新手来说都一样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求高手指教！！！如何安装vim？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348579 系统提示没有按vim，按提示运行下面命令时的结果 dell@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vim 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用的软件包 vim，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。  ...
<RuiZi> Cherrot: 谢谢 我在下桌面版 我觉得这个就够我用的了 一会装块新硬盘做双系统
<step2by> Cherrot, 哦
<Cherrot> step2by: 把源代码包也装上，这样可以看类库源代码就方便了
<step2by> Cherrot, 我用新力得装的 把相关的都装了 是不是有源代码包？
<CyrusYzGTt> 自從 賈伯斯 死後，吾對 蘋果已經快忘記了，可是 youtube,,竟然滿版都是 i4s
<Cherrot> step2by: 源码包是可选的，毕竟只有开发者需要  带-src标签的是源码
<step2by> Cherrot, 哦 谢谢
 * Cherrot 是不是IT这行都不长命……Jobs 56, Ratchie 70...
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 不是，這是因爲 血汗工廠，和背後那 邋遢的交易
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<pityonline> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ 上面的 iso 是已经发布了的 11.10 了吧？
<kk> pityonline ⇪ t: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 生死簿是這樣寫的
<xiangtong> hello
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<kk> xiangtong, 好  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果是 UTC時間的，，俺用 en 語言優先訪問
<alpha080> Ddw!
<dumb1224> 问个问题 upgrade到11.04后firefox中文字体就很模糊了
<dumb1224> firefox utf8的中文 其他的都好的
<cj__> 11.10 安装失败
<Cherrot> cj__: 这么快就传来噩耗了
<lainme> ……
<cj__> error: exiting on error base-installer/kernel/failed-install
<cj__> 和我在 debian testing 上 一样，到安装内核时就不行！
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10上64位，还是依然32位 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348587 话说64位的CPU已经出了好多好多年了，非64位的CPU已经很少了。 但软件对64位的支持滞后一直是个问题。 目前，Win7用64位，日常应用已经没什么问题了。 ubuntu的11.10，大家是打算上64位，还是依然坚守32位的阵地？话说，我从来没用过64 ...
 * Cherrot 唉，我的64位贼耗内存……
<young__> kubuntu 11.10发布了
<drovencrazy> 正在下
<drovencrazy> 5分种
<drovencrazy> 新版支持U盘了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora用戶表示祝賀
 * drovencrazy 懒得刻碟 请问硬盘安装是否可以
<basncy> 求助，运行在终端里的emacs 怎么设置主题和字体？
<lainme> drovencrazy: absolutely yes
<Necwizard> 新立得main server怎么还是beta啊。。。
<Necwizard> 莫非一定要下iso升级。。。
<basncy> drovencrazy: 可以用U盘方法安装，但传统的不行。我用的是grub4dos+iso文件来安装主的
 * drovencrazy 3ks right way
<cj__> CyrusYzGTt: 梦想有一天能用上fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 用你的tinycore吧
<cj__> CyrusYzGTt: tinycore 在未来肯定超过 puppy
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 哦，
<lainme> 我竟然现在就想回宿舍。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 因爲下雨了？
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 累了。不想写程序
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 那就休息，
<roylez_> lainme: .
<roylez_> lainme: 回宿舍上irc
<jarod_chen> 下雨?  有杭州的
<drovencrazy> 长沙也在下
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾said廣府raining
<CyrusYzGTt> 長沙是神居住的地方，， 
<drovencrazy> why
 * lainme 再写最后一个subroutine
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • environ[9]：LS_COLOR：这些控制颜色的环境变量该如何理解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348598 environ[9]: LS_COLORS=rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31: ...
<roylez_> lainme: fortan？
<lainme> roylez_: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> ee
<roylez_> lainme: 曾经我拿fortran写链表神马的，那这种完全没有什么内容的语言写东西有自虐的快感
<Kandu> roylez_: fortran 寫鏈表？用數組來模擬麼？
<lainme> roylez_: 哦。没写过链表。尝试过指针，自虐啊
<cj__> 文件系统换成ext4重装了一遍，居然成功了。11.10
<roylez_> Kandu: fortran 90有指针可以用
<roylez_> lainme: 自虐得爽阿。string -> int ，你试过怎么转没，呵呵
<Kandu> roylez_: 唔
<lainme> roylez_: 目前没有这个需求，都是数值计算
<roylez_> lainme: 俺那时候是模拟，自己折腾的
<roylez_> lainme: 数据处理部分被我全部移到python
<drovencrazy> fortran数值计算 莫菲土木哥
<lainme> roylez_: 我只用python处理输入和输出
<roylez_> drovencrazy: 你就知道土木
 * drovencrazy 我忘了怎么回复个人了。。隔壁寝室4个土木哥 每天做fortran和matlab
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/linux-vdso/ 评论亮了 :)
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Linux下的VDSO at Adam's
<roylez_> adam8157: 又给自己打广告
<adam8157> roylez_: 准备搬你的GTD了...最近各种拖延
<roylez_> adam8157: 最近没用了。已经乱成一锅了
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 手头5个项目...
<adam8157> gebjgd: autofs 完全不能用啊 (LXC)
<adam8157> roylez_: 拜牛人
<roylez_> adam8157: 还在另外配一台新的服务器。老板还忽悠我过几天去迪拜
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊!!!!!能出国耍啊
<CyrusYzGTt> drovencrazy§ > 1+1+1+1+1+1+!1+3+cos90
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们不也多的是这种机会的么
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们很少很少...只有极其个别的大牛能出去开个会
 * drovencrazy what？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我就是大牛
<adam8157> roylez_: 拜
<roylez_> adam8157: 你丫内核懂的不少了
<cattail> 围观下大牛
<adam8157> roylez_: 少啊...测试都不够使啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-13 21:08:26 +0800
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看了下，咱公司那些级别很高的技术工，都不太像geek，反而像sales
<adam8157> roylez_: 是这样的...Google是Geek文化, 别的公司很少那样, 我们都不是
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<step2by> ～./ftp 前面的~.是什么意思啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/03/about-highmem/ ,,厲害
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 内核笔记-关于高端内存 at Adam's
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 咋了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 怎麼沒有案例。。 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这没啥好案例的吧
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • [好奇]为啥现在用 openSUSE/Fedora/Debian 的人比较少了捏？(Gentoo大神器就暂不讨论啦～) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348605 貌似 ubuntu 和 Arch的用户最多了 那么 openSUSE/Fedora/Debian 肿么了？ 【很小心的PS一下，偶不是想打口水仗，只是想多了解一下，想尝试别的linux系统】 统计信息: 发表于 由 ufocoming ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 現在，比較無聊，考試木有通過。。
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 神马考试？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你还上学呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 之前還無聊的看 維基解密
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 科目一。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不是上學，，是 駕照
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我都没学
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..你那麼高端，，坐飛機就可以了。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Cherrot> adam8157: 有司机就醒了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ http://kernelnewbies.org/ 這個格式很像freenet的
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Newbies - Linux Kernel Newbies
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我有订阅newbie
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<FrankLv> 有些文件里回车是windows格式是^M 不过怎么查看哦，vim里是不是需要开个选项的？
<adam8157> FrankLv: :set ff
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch 官方网站的wiki的分类，怎么有些找不到， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348608 比如想找emacs的条目，从https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Main_Page这个开始页点，点了半天链接，都找不到emacs，但是如果在左边的搜索框中搜，就能进入。 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-10-13 21:35 
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping...
<perlnewbie> 能看到我说话吗？
<jarodlau> yes
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<perlnewbie> emacs 伟大&&
<cj__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/856810
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 856810 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs at "Booting system without full network configuration..."" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cj__> 倒霉
<CyrusYzGTt>  沒到
<CyrusYzGTt> 名可名，非恆名
<CyrusYzGTt> 道可恒道，非常恒道；名可恒名，非常恒名。    德可恒德，非常恒德；衡可恒衡，非常恒衡。    无名而名，天地之始；有名而名，万物之母。    无衡而衡，尊德之初；有衡而衡，万道之父。
<CyrusYzGTt> 无欲观妙，有欲观徼；徼妙同出，异名同玄。    玄之又玄，众妙之门；衡之又衡，万灵之缘。    奥奥为玄，玄玄为道；道道为德，德德为衡。    精精为徼，徼徼为微；微微为妙，妙妙为灵。
<CyrusYzGTt> 美之为美，善之为善；丑之为丑，恶之为恶。    有无相生，难易相成；高底相倒，上下相倾。    前后相随，左右相称；音声相和，韵律相乐。    无为之事，不言而教；作而不辞，生而不有。    为而不恃，功成不居；是以不去，无名而归。    圣人之美，在于华德；万民之善，在于普道。
<dumb1224> 壮观!
<CyrusYzGTt> 西方有 普世價值， 咱們有普道價值
<dumb1224> how do you do that?
<CyrusYzGTt> 若不尚贤，使民不争；若不贵货，使民不盗。    若不见欲，使心不乱；纵欲必狂，狂凶必亡。    虚心实腹，弱志强骨；美愿健身，善意壮体。    民无知无，为无知为；为而无为，无不而为。
<CyrusYzGTt> 道冲而用，或似不盈；道净而为，或明而通。    渊兮湛兮，万物之淙；湛兮渊兮，万物之源。    挫锐解纷，去杂除乱；采精夺华，和光同尘。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天地不仁，万物为刍；圣人不仁，百姓为刍。    天地之间，犹如龠乎？虚而不出，动而愈出。    多言数穷，不如守中；优言佳语，道者尊也。
<dumb1224> 我认为不论东西方contemporary的理念都差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> 道丹不亡，是谓德健；德健之庭，玄妙之源。    谷神不死，是谓玄牝；玄牝之门，天地之根。    绵绵若存，用之不勤；锦锦若循，使之不损。    万事含道，适返而生；万情含道，滋怀而育。    万民含德，待机而发；万物含德，应时而放。    天地有仁，万物为圣；圣人有仁，万民为神。
<CyrusYzGTt> 大道甚远，其存甚古；生天育地，莫可有始。    天长地久，不以自生；天乘地载，生而无终。    后身而先，外身而存；以其无私，故能成私。    善为道者，顶天立地；照耀万物，故能成道
<CyrusYzGTt> 暫時就這些。。如果有機會，下次繼續
<dumb1224> all are socially and contemporarily similar,,,,manifested in different ways...
<CyrusYzGTt> 緣起緣滅 如果想聽下回，就要在一定時間來
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<cj__> speech synthesis 这个是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐 會宿舍了？？
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ..
<dumb1224> cj__: text to voice
<cj__> linux 都能语音安装了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 早就可以了。。只不過 中文很少
<cj__> dumb1224: install with speech synthesis 这样盲人也能装了？
<dumb1224> cj__: 瓦!
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ 你應該改爲 slacker_FULLHD 
<cj__> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 早就使用了吗？ 是用eSpeak 这个软件？
<Pwnna> o.o
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ 這是其中一個，還有另一個 festive
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ?.?
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • "Take the tour" 网页版的 Ubuntu 预览... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348625 http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/take-the-tour http://www.ubuntu.com/tour 在 RSS 里看到的, 感觉仿真度相当有意思.. 网页上打开软件也真有那么回事, 既然是官网的, 直接贴过来了. 大家耍耍... 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2011-10-13 22:20 
<Pwnna> o.o
<cj__> CyrusYzGTt: 看来太火星了我，grub2pxe 也是最近才知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> cj__§ .. 吾也 太天道了。。不知道
<linziyan> 问个问题
<linziyan> arning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<linziyan> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 280.13,
<linziyan> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 285.05.09.  Please make
<linziyan> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components
<linziyan> have the same version.
<linziyan> K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_pixel_buffer_object not available.
<linziyan> 这个怎么解决
<kk> linziyan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> 都已經安裝了最新驅動，，，吾也是 285.05.09
 * amoskong upgrading to 11.10 ...
<sikao_lfs> 请问有没有linux朗读软件，比较适合帮老人读文章的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜 285.38是 only for windows的
<linziyan> 不明白怎么回事  
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 你
<linziyan> 谁帮我看看怎么回事啊
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。我读也累啊。还是靠文字朗读的软件。。。。。
<linziyan> 就是驱动版本不对应貌似是
<linziyan> 不知道怎么弄
<link307> help
<wujie> :-S 
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..讀中文太機器了，老人家的耳朵會壞的
<linziyan> 一个是  280.13  一个是285
<link307> 求助啊
<wujie> ubuntu11.10安装完毕
<cj__> wujie: 都装完两遍了
<wujie> 哦
<amoskong> haha
<wujie> 我刚装的
<amoskong> wujie, 感觉有啥新变化？
<amoskong> 我昨天装了虚拟机
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 刪除 nvidia-uninstall 重新安裝你想要的驅動
<wujie> 变化就是安装器没崩溃
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<adam8157> amoskong: 你现在住在公司附近?
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,fedora還要等 11.08..
<amoskong> adam8157, yes
<adam8157> amoskong: 哪里?
<wujie> ubuntu常用问题汇总http://dl.dbank.com/c092zszbyi
<kk> wujie ⇪ ti: ubuntu攻略.tar.gz–DBank网盘|资源共享-文件备份-免费网络硬盘
<peter_huang> 纯抱怨，11.10下载速度好慢。。。估计尝鲜的人好多好多。。。163的mirror么还没同步上去。
<wujie> 还有个bug
<loiac> 大家都是怎么装的11 10  更新上去的还是重下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 人多，用bt不是會更快麼
<loiac> 什么bug啊？
<wujie> 在线账户没法用
<loiac> 我刚下好……
<loiac> 哪个在线账户？
<louxiaxz> ubuntu官网时间设定的是西几区的啊？
 * adam8157 明天去办公室下 然后虚拟机体验下...
<loiac> 对了  装好的看看电源管理里面那个翻译错误修正了没有
<peter_huang> 木装BT。。。话说Linux下哪个BT比较好啊？
<loiac> 不知道不过有时候发布的早有时候发布的晚
<wujie> 没有
<loiac> 自带的
<loiac> 哦 
<wujie> 还是在此期间内误操作
<loiac> transmission
<loiac> 哦
<wujie> 通病
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<wujie> fedora也是
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 gnome自帶的那個
<wujie> 恩
<loiac> 那sunpinyin的设置能调出来不？
<loiac> 应该是gnome3 的翻译错误
<peter_huang> thanks! gnome自带的是？
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> fedora上也是
<wujie> 不过心里明白就对了
<loiac> 第一次看还愣了一下 呵呵
<loiac> sunpinyin默认的是竖排9个
<wujie> 2B的翻译
<loiac> 我去调发现进不去设置
<loiac> 都是输入法的错  呵呵   人家辛苦翻译也不容易哈
<wujie> 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<loiac> 我把bt这茬忘了  直接用的迅雷离线  还是死慢……
<peter_huang> 安装mldonkey ing...
<loiac> 感觉上这次发布的最晚……
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾這裏是 屏蔽 迅雷 
<loiac> 那个配置好慢的……
<loiac> 可以用快车  呵呵
<wujie> 有个严重bug
<loiac> mldonkey好麻烦  反正我装了好几次都又卸了
<loiac> wujie:what?
<wujie> 不支持软件自动搜索
<peter_huang> mldonkey依赖的ocaml编译一下好长时间！！！
<loiac> 还好   不会崩溃死机就不是大问题……
<loiac> 源里有mldonkey啊
<adam8157> GunsNRose_: ping
<peter_huang> loiac 我用的gentoo...打算在另一台机器上装11.10
<adam8157> GunsNRose_: sorry. wrong
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> peter_huang§ 用 make -j8
<loiac> 好吧 ……
<DawnFantasy> j8
<CyrusYzGTt> j8代表用八個邏輯cpu
<peter_huang> CyrusYzGTt: -j80都悬，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 也就是 4core
<loiac> transmission好用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> peter_huang§ ,,俺木有，-j80
<peter_huang> 我是core2, -j8我还干不干别的了，哈哈
<loiac> 不过国内的种子还是悬
<DawnFantasy> 要有幽默。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> peter_huang§ 那就 make -j4
<peter_huang> loiac: transmission有前段不？ GTK的还是QT的？ （我是BT小白。。。非常白的那种）
<loiac> gtk  ubuntu默认的
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install transmission-gtk 
<peter_huang> 我在make
<peter_huang> make.conf里是 -j3的。
<peter_huang> cpu + 1, 呵呵
<peter_huang> net-p2p/transmission-remote-gtk [ Masked ]
<peter_huang> 只找到这个。。。一样的吧
<CyrusYzGTt>   gentoo,,
<loiac> 下好了  正在做启动盘  准备安装  哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..fedora 11.08,,,
<wujie> fedora16
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win7建的AP怎么连不上呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348631 如题，用带softap功能的无线网卡建的可以连上，但是用win7建的就连不上，很郁闷啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 aqing05 — 2011-10-13 22:45 
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果 fedora 16 跳票到 11.12 那就好了，慶賀孫逸仙先生的誕辰
<loiac> kk这是干嘛啊……
<loiac> 第一次我还以为是新手咨询呢……
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ..那是 M$,,讓他問msdn
<imganquan> 请问这里有没有更新iOS 5的用户？你们能登上iMessage吗?
<Damon> 好多命令都用不了，好奇怪呀
<kiss990a> hi
<kk> kiss990a, 好  ㍮ 
<Morladim> 都iOS5啦
<peter_huang> Damon: 哪些用不了啊？
<Damon> 比如说/help /info……
<Damon> 可能是我不太会用哦，呵呵
<kiss990a> http://www.insydetech.com/products  这表示它是uefi的吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • beta能升级正式版么，怎么弄？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348633 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 fnle — 2011-10-13 22:49 
<peter_huang> Damon: 还以为你说的是shell命令呢。。。呵呵。
<Damon> peter，如果我也要像你那样对某一人说话的话，该怎么弄哦？
<cj__> Damon: pe + tab
<peter_huang> 人名+':'
<peter_huang> tab可以补全。。。
<Damon> peter_huang: cj__  got it
<peter_huang> 不过不知道怎么回事, empathy好像不行。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: ping
<Damon> 哈哈，谢谢咯
<Damon> 貌似服务器上已经可以下11.10了，不过官方主页上还是木有哦
<peter_huang> Damon: 主页已经更新了呀，有11.10了
<Damon> peter_huang: 是吗？我看到的是11.04 is here
<peter_huang> Damon: 那用这个： http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<kk> peter_huang ⇪ t: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<Damon> p
<Damon> peter_huang: 中文主页update老是慢好多哦
<peter_huang> 唉。。。现在BT都慢啊~~
<peter_huang> Damon: 我说嘛，原来你看的中文主页。。。ubuntu.com已经有了。
<Damon> 现在好多工作软件必须在win下，不然早就换ubuntu咯
<peter_huang> Damon: 反正我是双系统的。。。单位里的机器也是WinXP的。家里电脑XP+Linux， 最起码玩个游戏啥的还得靠它啊
<link307> 问一下
<link307> scanf("%s", num);
<link307> 	for(i=0;i<=10;i++) printf("%c",num[i]);
<adam8157> roylez: 你用的神码键盘
<link307> 为啥输出不了啊？
<Cherrot> 哟嗬，官网也释出11.10了呀
<chenshaoju> Update Ubuntu to 11.10,Bye!
<alvin_rxg> Update Debian to xx.xx,Bye!
<lainme> Update to sleep mode. Bye!
<tenzu_> downgrading...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 什么autofs?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定了dockstar上的archlinuxarm
<alvin_rxg> oh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在天天24小时挂irc和bt了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<adam8157> gebjgd: 上次你给我说的哪个跟lxc不兼容来着?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了那个老本子的破20G硬盘
<gebjgd> adam8157: unionfs
<gebjgd> adam8157: 用aufs就行了
<imganquan> adam8157: 还没睡啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 另外我们还发现一个问题
<adam8157> imganquan: :-)
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<gebjgd> adam8157: lxc在vbox里不能安静的释放网卡设备
<gebjgd> adam8157: lxc在vbox里不能干净的释放网卡设备
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你们经常用LXC?
<gebjgd> adam8157: virtio会出错
<gebjgd> adam8157: 公司完全lxc了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 维护简单啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 效率高啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: kernel part的向我反映...
<gebjgd> adam8157: iscsi赶快进内核
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还有aufs
<adam8157> imganquan: 你咋还不睡
<imganquan> adam8157: 到处看看，逛逛：）
<adam8157> gebjgd: iscsi我们有啊, 内核没有么?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 3.1.0号称会有
<adam8157> gebjgd: vbox...kvm里面会有问题么?
<gebjgd> adam8157: kvm没试验
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 双显卡交火
<adam8157> gebjgd: RHEL虚拟机只支持kvm...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽啊
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。。
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你也在国外了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是没啥游戏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不装 windows?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装了
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 我在火星
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只装了win7 64
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那去 tpb 下呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch启动过程直接黑屏
<adam8157> gebjgd: 方便透露公司名字么? 我邮件里提一下
<gebjgd> adam8157: ssi schäfer
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dockstar + 小2.5寸硬盘很给力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能从htc上ssh过去
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 整夜整天的下载啊
<alvin_rxg> 啊……硬盘多大啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 20G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我上面插了500G的硬盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 20G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 的跑arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 20的跑arch，主力下载
<alvin_rxg> 晕。你有钱，也有电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下载完了就拷贝过去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 3W
<tonghuix> IRC的Topic应该改一下了吧。。。毕竟11.10已经发布
 * tonghuix IRC的Topic应该改一下了吧。。。毕竟11.10已经发布
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算上那个小硬盘没多少电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 500g的有节电功能
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不访问不开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以超级省电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的。开车去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续学车
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一会儿见
<manyuele> 有250G左右的好一点的SATA3的固态硬盘推荐吗？
<RuiZi> ubuntu VPN总是连接失败啊
<RuiZi> 谁指导我一下啊
<alvin_rxg> 8==D
* adam8157 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset |Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot 已发布 http://www.ubuntu.com/download |论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |如何提问 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW 今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<RuiZi> win7能连上 UBUNTU 连接失败
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 能不能改短一点啊？那么长的屁话谁看啊
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 我知道你有OP的. :)
<alvin_rxg> 我没有
<adam8157> 12    alvin_rxg              +voOtiA (op) [modified 17 weeks, 1 day, 1
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: :)
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 先这样吧 也许是哪个大boss写的
<alvin_rxg> 哪个傻逼写的。鬼才看那么长的长篇大论
<adam8157> ...
<knownbad> 简单的faq就好了。
<alvin_rxg> encode utf-8 || Ubuntu 中文 www.ubuntu.org.cn || code http://code.bulix.org || img http://imagebin.org | log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<alvin_rxg> 这样就可以了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 国内很多人的风格就是新浪的风格，首页超长
<knownbad> 还是太长，一行。
<RuiZi> 谁告诉我 VPN 。。
<RuiZi> 连不上啊
<alvin_rxg> encode utf-8 || Ubuntu 中文 www.ubuntu.org.cn || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<RuiZi> 我要上 TWITTER
<knownbad> 喜欢！！
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 喜欢啥？
<knownbad> 一行的简洁。
<alvin_rxg> encode utf-8 || Ubuntu 中文 www.ubuntu.org.cn || code http://code.bulix.org || img http://imagebin.org | log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<alvin_rxg> 这个？
<knownbad> (09:47:29 AM) alvin_rxg: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu 中文 www.ubuntu.org.cn || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<knownbad> 这个。
<cj__> alvin_rxg: http:// 也可以去掉
<alvin_rxg> 也行啊，但不知道他们是否需要
<alvin_rxg> cj__: 简单，但还是要标准的。
<alvin_rxg> RuiZi: ssh 吧， cjb.net
<cj__> alvin_rxg: 很多irc都没有
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 www.ubuntu.org.cn || code code.bulix.org || img imagebin.org || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<alvin_rxg> fine ?
 * knownbad 就地暴毙。
<alvin_rxg> =
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<knownbad> 肯定很多不知道copy/paste的。
<knownbad> 然后跟你抱怨点不开。
<alvin_rxg> lol.
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || code http://code.bulix.org || img http://imagebin.org || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<knownbad> 我以前一直以为我笨的，后来才知道跟我一样笨的蛮多的。
<alvin_rxg> 先前有考虑的，还是不要认为所有人都是聪明人吧。
<knownbad> 后来发觉irc chat里经常叫你去看faq是完全合理的。
<knownbad> 因为像我这样的白痴还蛮多的。
<knownbad> 踢我下。
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<knownbad> 给我个你暴力的证据。
<alvin_rxg> ok.
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/sqwRX
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: YouTube - Google's CIO Ben Fried: Re-Thinking IT
<alvin_rxg> 不是踢掉了么？
<RuiZi> 死活连不上VPN
<alvin_rxg> CIO ?  customer IO?
<knownbad> 我还真以为标题是google cio ben FRIED: re-thinking it.
<knownbad> errrrrrr. google cio ben FIRED: re-thinking it
<knownbad> chief information officer.
<alvin_rxg> grrr 我英语不行。
<knownbad> it的最高职位。
<knownbad> 刚刚没看清楚以为ben fried是ben fired.........
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<knownbad> 还真以为google这么有guts.
<alvin_rxg> 怎么你就看错了呢？
<knownbad> 是啊，我还兴奋了一阵子。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<knownbad> 人民币升值不知通货膨胀会不会更糟。
<alvin_rxg> 放心吧，没救了
<alvin_rxg> 人民币升值，东西是便宜了，表面上通胀压力是降低了。可问题是对外问题大了。
<knownbad> 还是去试试10.11吧。
<knownbad> 我知道照理会减轻但中国的市场经济有点难预料。
<alvin_rxg> 因为中国有太多不透明的东西，让人猜不透。
<alvin_rxg> 如果清楚的话，谁不高兴人民币升值啊，升值了买外头的东西都便宜了。
<knownbad> 中国的经济已不是只靠外销了。
<alvin_rxg> 但实业已经在减少了。
<knownbad> 也不能只靠外销了。
<knownbad> 只要国内企业的体制健全这不是问题。  趁现在中国的热钱多买些并购些国外的企业。
<alvin_rxg> 这有难度吧…
<knownbad> 这可以把升值的压力分散掉。
<alvin_rxg> 就像以前 Opel 就没卖呢
<knownbad> 不是传言要买yahoo?
<alvin_rxg> 不可能。中国企业要是买了哪个国外 IT 企业，我就不用了…
<knownbad> 呵呵，阴谋论者？
<alvin_rxg> 排除 港澳台 的公司去购买。
<alvin_rxg> 而且，这也不可能有公司会卖的呀。这涉及到高新技术啊。欧美公司不都把技术死死握在手里的么？
<knownbad> 其实企业都是黑手的。  facebook居然把用户个人资料当成商业机密不提供给用户？
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> 我倒希望国内企业能买下几个德国的基础工业。 hohoho
<knownbad> 这比美国政府还黑。  美国有个freedom of information act里每个人都可以要求政府提供有关于个人的资料，除非是正式划分为机密的档案。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<knownbad> 企业的事业机密是不受管理的。
<alvin_rxg> 也有监管漏洞？=
<knownbad> 所以这真是他妈的黑。
<knownbad> 所以就被偷光了嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<knownbad> hack away.
<knownbad> 美国已失去很多个人自由了。
<knownbad> 有点像历史上不沉的大不列颠。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/rdJWs
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 最近全球都在谈论一件金融大丑闻，很不幸，它的主角就是中国 
<alvin_rxg> 过往的历史我不是很清楚。
<cj__> knownbad: 只要他们一半自由就好。能自由上上网 ^_^
<knownbad> 谁是两房？
<knownbad> 就是great britten.
<alvin_rxg> 不知道，一篇煽情的文章～
<knownbad> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> 文章说的事情都太夸张了。不过那些决策只是由少数人决定的，倒是真的。
<knownbad> 人民币升值中就该把美国债券卖了。
<knownbad> 要不天天赔。
<alvin_rxg> 早该卖了…
<alvin_rxg> 拿那些债券来“建设国家”多好啊
<knownbad> 这有点阴谋，但因为美国政府可能还是没法。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<knownbad> 问题不是美国债务问题，是美元贬值。
<knownbad> 卖了都不值。
<alvin_rxg> 贬值又如何，持有债券还不是在增加么
<knownbad> 该市政治因素吧。
<knownbad> 所以我不觉的中国坏，不一定好但不坏。。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 这谁决策的，本身有问题
<alvin_rxg> 不过好还是坏，还是先像 普鲁士 那样实行全民免费教育 再说。
<knownbad> 中国已成为大国了，肯定要付些责任的嘛。
<knownbad> 是，教育是该优先。
<knownbad> 问题是权利集中造成福利也集中。  偏远地区就很惨。
<alvin_rxg> 现在还是教育问题啊。如果那国家的某些决策来问他们，他们都不懂呀。
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<knownbad> 全民的定义呢？
<alvin_rxg> 所有健全的人。
<alvin_rxg> 不过也难整。那些家长之所以都把孩子往少数几所学校送。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://98.139.102.46/6173/6236527626_a7641bde74_z.jpg
<knownbad> 父母都迷信明星学校。
<knownbad> 说错了。是权利集中资源集中。
<alvin_rxg> 福利也集中的。
<alvin_rxg> 之所以这样，不是父母的原因…
<knownbad> 政府可以通过奖学金给愿意去偏远教学的学生们。
<alvin_rxg> 还是没人去。
<knownbad> 你去。
<knownbad> 当个烈士。
<alvin_rxg> 等我有钱了再去
<knownbad> 那地区可能给你两个老婆。
<alvin_rxg> 老婆一个够了。
<knownbad> 谁说的，难道你不知博爱是美德吗？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 瘫了?
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 部分。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 又不是滥交
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 瘫完了
<Jagdwurst> ?
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> 明天去问
<knownbad> 只要两个老婆都愿意。
<alvin_rxg> 也行，只要不判我重婚的话。
<knownbad> 奶奶的，macbook的螺丝容易掉。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 让 jobs 修一下
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 声音是开始恢复了
<knownbad> 你让jobs不得安息？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 前两天你都没法听?
<alvin_rxg> 前两天声音很轻，或者说基本没声音，就今天中午突然发现有声音了。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 又不是让他给你送貨上门，不就拧个螺丝釘嘛
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 然后呢?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 就是说这两天你还不用去上课?
<knownbad> 我倒是希望jobs送货。
<alvin_rxg> 这周 projekt woche..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 太巧了...
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下周开学了，房子还没找到。
<alvin_rxg> 你还有一个月吧。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 晩上也不能看房了，我报了一个拉丁语的课，在晩上9点...
<alvin_rxg> >_< 都还没落定下来
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 人多房少，而且同样是中国人，富二代占大多数...
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  我没信箱钥匙，银行卡都不敢动，就怕动了以后给我寄帐单，原路送回去了，导至我的帐号被封
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 原来的那个信箱，我叫那上海人每天去给我抠一下 :/
<alvin_rxg> 也真够郁闷的。
<alvin_rxg> 抠一下……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下次信箱定下来后再汇你钱
<alvin_rxg> ok
<alvin_rxg> 说起来，我又没钱了。 =.=  最近钱大把大把的啊…… 可能没多久又得让家里汇钱了。
<knownbad> 没邮局信箱吗？
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 不是邮局信箱吧。普通的家门口的信箱
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 最近怎么又用钱了? 不是听说医院吃饭免费的吗
<alvin_rxg> 每天10块钱呢。
<alvin_rxg> 主要是我买了个新手机。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: .................
<alvin_rxg> afk, 准备晚餐了。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 啥手机?
<alvin_rxg> sony ericsson live walkman.   wt19i
<alvin_rxg> 189€
<Jagdwurst> 让我想到了小洁洁的那个... sony ericsson.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  内置新浪微博（t.sina.com.cn）客户端 ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: WLAN-Router / Hotspot ?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这么牛屄?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 签个上网套餐，能当无线路由用了.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 貌似这所谓的音乐手机不支持 flac ..
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 什么内置新浪微博啊？！ 德国人用么？
<alvin_rxg> 明明是 facebook
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 第一个查到的信息是中文的……
<alvin_rxg> ..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 签套餐了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚开完车
<knownbad> 用邮局信箱就不怕搬家了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼
<knownbad> 大不了每个礼拜去查下信箱。  我这里就这么搞。
<knownbad> 德国香肠！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你干嘛买了个非智能的手机？
<gebjgd> knownbad: Jagdwurst 才是香肠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好好查查字典去
<knownbad> 因为白痴？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啥？ 你没香肠?
<knownbad> 你是老香肠
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 187€?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:太贵了
<knownbad> 搬了几次后学乖了，弄个邮局信箱妥当些。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 改明儿我也去弄个
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的多少钱——
<knownbad> 而且邮局信箱是个正式的地址不怕银行罗说。
<knownbad> 好似$60一年？
<knownbad> 忘了。
<knownbad> 邮局信箱也不怕人偷你邮件。
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 是不是要等到邮局有人上班了才能取信?
<knownbad> 邮局信箱有个钥匙你自个去件，这里是晚上也开着。
<knownbad> 办公区和信箱区是分开的。  办公区晚上关了但信箱区还是开着。
<knownbad> 不知德国如何。
<knownbad> 像我办移民文件时怎能让它出问题呢。
<knownbad> 对了，邮局信箱有个好处就是可以收包裹。
<knownbad> 就不怕人不在家被退了。
<gebjgd> 日的
<knownbad> 月的
<gebjgd> archlinuxarm不能mount ntfs
<gebjgd> 重启
<gebjgd> dockstar
<gebjgd> 一会儿见
<gebjgd> \wc
<knownbad> 拉屎去
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 求 debian  ppstream ...
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 64bit=
<Jagdwurst> ?
<knownbad> 我也要。
<knownbad> 我的是64.
<alvin_rxg> 32. 一直说 连不上 服务器。 非 root
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: archlinux 有 aur
<knownbad> 要的是debian.
<knownbad> 有个笔记本跑着debian cut.
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛跟我换debian了？
<knownbad> 跟你换？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 9.2MB, 非root
<knownbad> 屁股插黄瓜的家伙没来？
<alvin_rxg> ？
<knownbad> snugglecat
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 压缩后3,9MB
<knownbad> aka blueghost
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你缺哪个文件=
<Jagdwurst> ?
<alvin_rxg> 不缺文件，就说服务器不让连
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还是老版本?
<alvin_rxg> 对
<alvin_rxg> 新版 segment fault
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 东西装全了?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我这里没问题啊
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 从来没用 root 过
<knownbad> arch的新版本给了segment fault.
<alvin_rxg> 东西全的
<knownbad> 原版就没问题。
<alvin_rxg> 不过这俩 cpu 都跑很高啊……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你把 home 下面那几个目录删掉看看
<alvin_rxg> 我现在是， youku.com => flvcd.com => 自己下载并 mplayer
<alvin_rxg> 神奇了！这会儿咋可以使用了？
<alvin_rxg> 我没删那目录
<alvin_rxg> qt 菜单点不出来……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 新的 ubuntu 果断抛弃了evolution，幸好没跟入 evolution
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> pps 真太不稳定了，这会儿点啥啥不放
<knownbad> 没evolution了？  那改了什么？
<knownbad> 啊不会吧，thunderbird?
<gebjgd> 重装了kernel
<gebjgd> 行了
<gebjgd> 啦啦
<knownbad> skype成了卖点？
<gebjgd> 邪门。nx无法连接上
<knownbad> 百度也上了
<knownbad> gebjgd: ubuntu 11.10 支持arm.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用
<gebjgd> knownbad: arch更好
<gebjgd> knownbad: debian我都扔了
<knownbad> 还好
<gebjgd> 邪门了
<gebjgd> 还是没搞定nx
<knownbad> compile下？
<gebjgd> knownbad: dockstar.我才不编译呢、
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: Jagdwurst alvin_rxg 过来聊天。
<alvin_rxg> +佛人
<alvin_rxg> for what?
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 哈哈，你又上啦
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么都行。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 都在干什么呢？有好的电视吗？
<alvin_rxg> 你女朋友最近如何？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 是老婆。挺好的。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你女朋友怎么样了？
<Jagdwurst>  lol
<alvin_rxg> 还在娘胎中吧
<Jagdwurst>  lolicon?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 别像我这么老都没找过女朋友:D
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 呃，一语惊醒呐
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你会有多老
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 快25了
<Jagdwurst> 晕..
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 彼此彼此
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 还不老，老了也不怕，可以到非诚勿扰。
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 然后让人骂一个。
<alvin_rxg> “打情骂俏”一个？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 到非诚勿扰让观众娱乐一下。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 你工作了，有这个资本。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 没有，我无论是什么时候都不敢去非诚勿扰。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<jiero> 关键是我都没见过几个喜欢的人地说
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 要求太高。
<jiero> n年找不到。
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 是人。不是女人。
<alvin_rxg> 偶只要女人就够了。
 * jiero 男女兼收
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你成天挂在网络上，只能找个虚拟的。
<alvin_rxg> 那就虚拟一个。
 * jiero 对男人只要抱抱就好了
 * jiero 抱抱 alvin_rxg
<knownbad> 说是只要是女人就行最挑剔了
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTE1NjU2OTYw.html
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 3D虚拟女朋友 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 在奥洲?
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 恩。
<Pwnna> http://bit.ly/qPXJ0t 
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 现在没钱 没工作。。。
<Pwnna> 疯掉了
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 那里的中国女生是否也是“超级潘金莲”?
<jiero> Jagdwurst:  中国女生 接触不多，没喜欢得。
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 曾见过喜欢的唯一一个也是香港来的
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 不是刚还说没找过女友吗
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 没有就是没有，算是同学和朋友
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 那只是表面，内心己经不知刑事范罪了无数次啦 :D
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 我这么帅气，比较勾引女孩子注意。仅此而已。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: lol
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 有啥 lol地呢。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 无图无真相
<alvin_rxg> 求真相
<jiero> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-S6bUDdlDKcU/TocahENfrWI/AAAAAAAAAcs/l0SRkFnPMNE/h301/jpg_red.jpg
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我也lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  Jagdwurst 我要看回来，拿出照片来！
<alvin_rxg> 比我帅，比我清秀
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/W1cjq
<jiero> Html5 地 SSH出现了。http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/10/13/1857239/gate-one-09-released-brings-ssh-to-the-web
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Gate One 0.9 Released, Brings SSH To the Web - Slashdot
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。大头照不算。大头照我很丑
<alvin_rxg> -.-  那我别的没了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 立马照个！、
<alvin_rxg> 没电啊……电池很久没用了。上次充了一次，没拍两张就没电了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  手机还没电？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 骗谁啊
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/9bIv3  真没电了
<alvin_rxg> 不是不拍，是我现在这样子不行啊，没脸见人啊。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这样吗。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我好多年不洗脸，最近才开始洗脸地。
<alvin_rxg> 我是从4号开始到现在还没呢……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 初中小学地时候是猫洗脸，后来直接不洗了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，强，还能这么清秀的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 这次是喝了100毫升啤酒炫耀红脸。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 那我也暴还你一个 http://www.stud.fh-hannover.de/~wu/i.jpg
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是我给地那个照片啊。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 只保留３分钟
<alvin_rxg> 看不错了
<jiero> Jagdwurst 哇，帅哥。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 一年多前的照片...
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 就是看起来太阴险了。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: fh 的主页还能用？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 给个类似的照片
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 嗯，我在这里的uni还是用fh的机房帐号上的
<alvin_rxg> nani ? fh 的帐号能在 karlsruhe 上？…
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 还不知道这个学校的主页怎么用
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 不可思议，我还意味只有 hannover 的几所学校
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 大概整个欧州都可以
<alvin_rxg> *以为
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> eurodam ?
<Jagdwurst> 他们西班牙的还用他们学校的帐号在这里上
<Jagdwurst> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> eduroam ...
<jiero> Jagdwurst alvin_rxg  你们俩旅行欧洲么？
<alvin_rxg> 对，旅行几年
<Jagdwurst> jiero:  嗯
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 不过自费
<jiero> Jagdwurst: 还有公费么。。。
<Jagdwurst> jiero: 当然有
<jiero> 喔。不知道
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是　eduroam
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 求照片...
<jiero> 这个频道我有11人照片了。
<jiero> yahoo
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 照片。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 还有美女的照片？
<jiero> fishoneeyed:  https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-S6bUDdlDKcU/TocahENfrWI/AAAAAAAAAcs/l0SRkFnPMNE/h301/jpg_red.jpg
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/9bIv3
<knownbad> 通缉犯？
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 不说 你的名字真相。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你长的好猥亵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<jiero> knownbad:  拿出你的来
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg:  我了个去，怎么那个 pyh 也刚在非死不可上自暴照片....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你的
<knownbad> 我的？  没看过ET吗？
<jiero> knownbad: ET也是分个体地
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg:  http://goo.gl/9bIv3 这个是你？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没看到你的呢
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 靠，我刚发了
<jiero> gebjgd: 他的留3分钟
<knownbad> ET都是复制的，一个样子。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 看来你我帅多了
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 你有 gebjgd 的照片吗？
<alvin_rxg> csslayer 21..
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: XD
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 对
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 所以你我有老婆
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你见过我吗？
<jiero> http://www.stud.fh-hannover.de/~wu/i.jpg
<jiero> 还有没有呢。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 你傻了？
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: frankfurt咖啡
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 哎呀，别让别人知道了呀。哈哈。
<jiero> 。。。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我当然记得。
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 我没有。
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 下次拍下 gebjgd 来
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 终于知道你没女友的原因了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 南方人？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 嗯，太丑了
 * Jagdwurst  lol again
<jiero> gebjgd: 我4地血缘。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 其实你把一个最难看的拿上来，你一定有好一点质量的照片。
<jiero> gebjgd: 大概是南方地吧。
<knownbad> 太有个性了。  你适合当同性恋同志。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 没，我就把拿得出手的贴上来了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 你都有谁的照片？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你咋看出我是南方地？
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 不能都说
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 我关心一个问题，都说这里没有女生，你到底有没有女生的照片，是这个频道的？
<gebjgd> jiero: 一眼就看的出来
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你该去找个熊哥哥
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 我可以告诉你， gebjgd 他老婆是哪里人。
<alvin_rxg> 你去吧
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 啥是熊哥哥？
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 有
<knownbad> 同性恋哥哥
<fishoneeyed> knownbad: 还好，一定会有知己的，一定会有心上人的。
<Jagdwurst> ...
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 但是她们都是有依靠地人
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 说吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 什么叫有依靠的人？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 其实追女孩完全看你敢不敢。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 我把 vimrc 的代码回车补全改了下，不知道是不是合适的。 inoremap {<CR> {<CR>}<ESC>ko
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 有稳定地男朋友喔
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 没经过 gebjgd 的统一，我不敢乱说。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 换emacs吧，vim不适合你。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 现在不是敢不敢的问题啊。现在是没人可以追的问题啊。德国人的话，目前语言还不行哇
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 其实不在意。我又不认识他老婆
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 我不喜欢按太多键
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 接触以后就行了。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 习惯就好了。
<alvin_rxg> 那我习惯 vim 了。
<alvin_rxg> vim
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 忘记vim吧。
<alvin_rxg> vim ..
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我这里只能显示一行，  ko后是啥?
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。怎么看出来地。。。小时候在学校里也没人看出来。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 没了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 鼻梁。感觉
<jiero> roylez_ 主席早起？
<roylez_> jiero: 恩
<roylez_> jiero: 一开机就4点44
<gebjgd> jiero: 你看到我和 fishoneeyed 就知道什么是北方人了
<jiero> roylez 我们互相交流照片。主席也来
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 之前我好像是判断不同语言，然后不同方法改{}的
<roylez_> jiero: 一边去
<knownbad> gebjgd: 单眼皮？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我是在山东长大
<roylez_> jiero: 就这死宅
<jiero> roylez_ 你说你是死宅？
<roylez_> jiero: yoooo
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 主席不理你。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 是的。只是不知道，我那样的话，会不会有哪些问题。。
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 等他不想理我地时候自然不理我，我可猜不出限度
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 之前的有啥问题?
<alvin_rxg> 之前的没问题。会想到改是因为，有时候 O 会很慢。发现现在还是一样。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我爱http下载
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你把语法折叠和加亮之类的关了，就快了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: screen wget太给力了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 是语法拖了速度
<knownbad> jiero: 看起来我可以当你爹了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 么？下欧美的东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没。国内的
<fishoneeyed> ge
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 应该是，但加亮要用的……
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有什么好东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏。估计下个2天左右
<jiero> knownbad: 我是这里比较大地人。
<knownbad> 你大概就24-25.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 反正dockstar 24小时开着
<jiero> gebjgd: 来货了？
<jiero> knownbad: 对了。
<jiero> knownbad: 我刚才说了啊。。。
<knownbad> 没看到
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: dockstar上了硬盘 + archlinux arm
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 下载机器
<knownbad> 那我你一倍大。
<alvin_rxg> 他 45了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 周1显卡到了
<gebjgd> jiero: 已经交火了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还在打dockstar广告？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: linux要显卡做什么？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 谁45？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你咯
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed:?
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 他是玩Windows游戏
<knownbad> 还大些。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 买了新机器
<alvin_rxg> >_<  55
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: dockstar是那个小盒子
<jiero> knownbad:  50 了
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 还好。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 现在就用dockstar上的archlinux arm挂的irssi
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 24小时开着
<jiero> knownbad: 到底怎么样啊。
<knownbad> 但我喜欢年轻妹妹的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你要下多少游戏啊。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 可以干什么？
<jiero> knownbad: 猥亵啊。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 弄个router加torrent加nas.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不用router
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩 Savage 2 开全特效。
<gebjgd> knownbad: dockstar就够了
<knownbad> 连个dockstar都不用了
<gebjgd> jiero: 可以试试看
<jiero> gebjgd: 你在德国好啊。有很多人玩欧洲服务器。。。
<knownbad> 还是要router啊。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我这儿全是讨厌的单挑王。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我没hack router
<knownbad> 德国怎么上网的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有用户名密码
<knownbad> 几台机可以上？
<jiero> gebjgd: 喔。路由分配？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 随便多少台
<jiero> knownbad: 什么意思呢。。。有那种限制吗？
<knownbad> 没经过router?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 和你说过了。什么都能做
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我买的时候贵了
<knownbad> 我这里只给个ip.
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 66
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我靠，能生孩子？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 能
<knownbad> 还pppoe呢。
<jiero> knownbad:  有IP就知足吧。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 屁，那就不用买100个套套了。
<jiero> 23点
<jiero> 对了 destine 和 aron 目前还是那个关系吗？
 * knownbad 等八卦
 * Jagdwurst 不认识
<gebjgd> jiero: savage 2没意思
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  Jagdwurst 那么你2个闪边。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 当指挥官。
<jiero> gebjgd:  当指挥官有种上帝也疯狂/地下城守护者地感觉
<Jagdwurst> 对了 gebjgd 和 alvin_rxg 目前还是那个关系吗?
<gebjgd> jiero: 没意思
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> jiero: 正在下载urban terror和星际2还有极品飞车15
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。你去买个 Minecraft 玩吧
<gebjgd> wget
<gebjgd> jiero: 有意思？
<jiero> gebjgd: windows下 Urban Terror HD啊。
<gebjgd> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> gebjgd:  minecraft 如果能找到朋友还有意思。
<gebjgd> jiero: 好丑的游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 不玩
<gebjgd> 洗澡去。
<jiero> gebjgd: 这是世界上今年卖地最好地游戏
<gebjgd> dockstar真是好东西啊
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 能不能发一个 dockstar web界面的截图？
<jiero> gebjgd:  用 dockstar 作为服务器，连游戏。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 没有web界面
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 本身就是跑的linux
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 自己刷下uboot连上usb硬盘或者usb disk就能跑arm的发行版了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 搞一个。
<jiero> 喔。我走了之后就没人了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 买了把刀。
<jiero> 我不信现在地手机竟然能播放视频 8小时才从 100%降低到 10%。。。
<jiero> 除非那些手机把网络全关了。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 什么刀？
<jiero> knownbad: 你不到50岁把
<knownbad> 割你包皮的刀
<knownbad> 不到
<jiero> knownbad: 皮包
<knownbad> 割包皮来做皮包
<jiero> knownbad: Nokia 给我发信，说N9到货了。
<jiero> 都是 $59 每月起价
<jiero> 额。N9 单卖 $636比计划便宜地感觉/
<knownbad> 拒绝买nokia
<jiero> 现在世界之大无奇不有！ AMD 把自己地Linux开源驱动移植向 Windows！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> knownbad: 我对牌子无兴趣，只看设计
<jiero> knownbad: 到目前为止，除了Nokia的3个手机，其他的我都没看上眼的。
<jiero> AMD Ports Open-Source Linux Driver To Windows Embedded
<knownbad> 蛮好的啊。
<knownbad> 这样的话开发可以上linux就容易多了。
<knownbad> 反过啦就麻烦多了。
<jiero> wow 黑莓的 playback 。。。 $294  16GB。
<jiero> 微软的设计团队真狗屎啊。。。
<jiero> 竟然出了这种 WIndows 8 页面 http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/10/win-8.jpg
<jiero> wow youtube 竟然能根据我的屏幕分辨率调整 layout了！！！
<jiero> youtube大更新
<kk>  06:08
<ofan> yooo
<jiero> ofan: 你的照片
<jiero> ofan: 轮到你了
<jiero> ofan:  除了你和主席，都缴械了
<jiero> ofan: $759 买 17.3' 6GB内存 GT525M i72670m =。=   但我没钱。。。
<ofan> jiero: 没照片
<ofan> 做饭去.. nnd 饿的手都抖了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 中共政治局会议指出，中国文化需要大发展，而推进文化改革发展的根本保证是加强和改进党对文化工作的领导。
<knownbad> 黄瓜呢？
<snugglecat> 还没买， 断货了
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7luMp6lb9M
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - Dude Where's My Car (And Then?)
<jiero> ofan: 视频
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你要拆了我么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 啥
<jiero> ofan:  我不断的要你的照片，就像那个视频里的机器一样。。。
<ofan> jiero: 。。。要我照片干嘛
<snugglecat> ofan, 你靓仔
<jiero> ofan: 我想要。
<jiero> snugglecat: 我没想要你的喔。
<jiero> 。。。
<snugglecat> jiero, 我怕吓着你
<jiero> snugglecat: （（×&（×
<snugglecat> “”
<jiero> ofan:  照片。视频
<snugglecat> ofan, 我也想看， 露三点的。 
<jiero> ofan: 我只要脸的。
<jiero> ofan: 能认出你就行了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 被你搞断了？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是啊， 供不应求， 供货的他说要去外地采购， 得等两三天
<knownbad> 你买的是假货吧？
<snugglecat> 事先说明一下， 我可是开玩笑
<snugglecat> jiero, 如果他不要脸的呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有可能， 他的货总是弄得有点不大舒服， 像砂纸， 早就觉得有点不对劲。 经你提醒， 更加怀疑了
<snugglecat> ofan, 开玩笑的。
<knownbad> 咦，你识货的。
<knownbad> 之前和松鼠说了些人民币升值。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 哦。
<knownbad> 可惜你没来。
<snugglecat> 我不懂啊， 我来， 我也不知道发表什么
<knownbad> 反正一切你都反就是了。
<snugglecat> 人民币升值，不知道为什么不好。 
<snugglecat> 也没看出有什么好的
<snugglecat> 不懂
<snugglecat> 没办法啊， 这世界太奇怪了。 貌似我生在这个世界的反面
<jiero> snugglecat: 人民币 升值，买东西就便宜了
<snugglecat> 不知道是我奇怪，还是这世界奇怪
<jiero> snugglecat: 国外产的东西
<jiero> snugglecat: 这个世界的规则就奇怪
<jiero> snugglecat: 你也奇怪
<snugglecat> jiero, 我看过一些说法， 人民币升值， 出国有利， 国内对个人来说没什么区别， 对出口不利。 我是不懂。 没什么概念
<jiero> snugglecat: 出口不利主要是因为中国人长时间的自贱
<snugglecat> 不懂。
<snugglecat> 确实不懂
<jiero> snugglecat: 卖给老外——然后老外挣 300%的销售利润，中国人挣100%的生产利润
<jiero> snugglecat: 只有直销给外国消费者 并调整价格。才是中国企业的出路。
<snugglecat> 那你有什么办法让中国人脱离简单的 来了再加工
<jiero> snugglecat: 根本不是那回事。
<jiero> snugglecat: 外国销售价格 = 进价 2倍。
<jiero> snugglecat: 中国出口的价格最终大约是销售价格的1/5
 * snugglecat 不懂， 还是盖着被子插铅笔。 黄瓜什么时候有货啊
<snugglecat> 直接销售给外国消费者， 在国外开超市， 农超结合？？
<jiero> snugglecat: 具体方式仍然很难啊。
<jiero> snugglecat: 这个世界是这样得，政府都在维护就业率——简单的办法就是把人们丢入销售行业。
<jiero> snugglecat: 所以是垃圾世界
<jiero> snugglecat: 人们都挣几个跑腿钱。都能活。
<snugglecat> 问题是老美怎么不在美国生产直接卖给中国消费者， 而是中国富士康生产然后销售给中国消费者呢
<jiero> snugglecat: 环境成本——人工成本
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有个问题想农清楚， 卖给中国的iphone， 是从富士康生产出来直接进入中国市场， 还是富士康生产后运回美国再投到中国市场的
<jiero> snugglecat: 赚更多钱啊。
<knownbad> good question.
<jiero> snugglecat: 你。。。
<knownbad> 应该是国内发货以避关税。
<jiero> snugglecat: 肯定是韩国的运到中国卖啊。中国人傻傻的。
<jiero> knownbad: 国内发货要关税的
<jiero> knownbad: 出口减免关税
<knownbad> 还得关税？
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 但进口后呢？
<jiero> 所以说水货便宜——实际上是运到海面上。
<jiero> 然后直接回来
<jiero> knownbad: 进口当然也要税
<knownbad> 万一沉船了呢？
<jiero> knownbad: 笨啊。说是出海就行了不是。
<snugglecat> jiero, 我不懂，所以才问清楚， 富士康不是帮苹果生产iphone吗， 对于中国市场他是怎么样的流程， a.富士康->美国->中国市场， b.富士康->中国市场，c.其它
<snugglecat> 是 abc哪啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 富士康->中国市场
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<jiero> snugglecat: 运费不值钱的。销售卖高价。
<jiero> snugglecat: 我哥那种进货渠道都能做很高利润的生意
<jiero> snugglecat: 但是不能宣扬——广告才是一切。所以讨厌这个广告的世界
 * jiero 这个世界太虚伪了。
<snugglecat> 美国是靠什么
<jiero> snugglecat: 技术。
<jiero> snugglecat: 还有宣传
<jiero> snugglecat: 宣传才是王道。
<jiero> 大多数人都无法逃避被各种信息影响
<snugglecat> 中国的出路是直接卖给美国消费者， 事先说明白， 我不懂， 美国是像你说的， 美国制造然后直接销售给中国消费者。 还是不管哪国制造， 靠的都是美国本地的销售呢
<snugglecat> 美国的企业， 看重的是本国市场，还是国际的。 哪个优先
<snugglecat> 中国为什么不自己生产，自己销售。 或者别人生产，自己销售呢
<snugglecat> 为啥一定的卖给国外
<snugglecat> 为什么要先卖给国外，然后才是 出口转内消。 而不是先满足国内需求再考虑国际。
<snugglecat> 中国不是市场大吗， 搞那么多招商引资， 为啥国内的企业不自己制造自己销售。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你自己看一天经济学就能搞明白。我讲了很多你也不一定理解。
<snugglecat> 好像我错了
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 我说了不懂。 还是等黄瓜
<jiero> snugglecat: 技术的东西也是需要生产。
<jiero> snugglecat:  我宏观经济得分 25% 。
<snugglecat> 现在我在意的是教育。 我儿子
<jiero> snugglecat: 微观经济得分 75% 总分 50%通过基础经济学科目
<snugglecat> 送儿子上学
<ofan> jiero: 我真没照片
<jiero> ofan: 摄像头照个。
<jiero> snugglecat: 孩子受环境的影响很大的。
<ofan> jiero: 没摄像头
<jiero> snugglecat: 我小时候印象最深的大概是毛泽东——5岁就知道这老头不是好东西。
<jiero> ofan: 手机啊
<ofan> jiero: 手机没电了
<jiero> ofan: 少来同样的借口。
<jiero> ofan: alvin_rxg 也这么说
<ofan> jiero: 真的
<jiero> ofan: 你们手机都这么弱么。。。
<jiero> ofan: 不过他给了我大头照
<ofan> jiero: android 你懂得..
<jiero> ofan: android 待机比我这个时间长多了。我这很快就没了——不过我一般开着wifi，经常用。
<jiero> ofan: 要知道android的电源管理大多是来自 Nokia 的。
<ofan> jiero: 我的开wifi 两小时就完了 
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<jiero> ofan:  去死。。那还是手机么。1.。
<jiero> ofan: 你超频了？
<ofan> jiero: 是android 不是手机
<ofan> jiero: 基本就那么短
<jiero> ofan: 我昨天降频过头了，在待机时卡死。。。
<ofan> jiero: 推荐你玩玩 Portal和Portal 2
<jiero> ofan: 我玩过它们的前身 2007年玩得。这两个的定义我是明白了。
<ofan> jiero: 年度最佳游戏
<ofan> 07年也是最佳
<jiero> ofan: 我说错了。我是06年玩的 Narbacular Drop,
<jiero> ofan:  那个2005年做出来，然后团队被 Valve 收买制作了Portal
<ofan> 有人把iphone 4s上Siri的替换成GLaDOS的声音
<ofan> jiero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLaDOS
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: GLaDOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> ofan: 恩。景区了。。。
<jiero> ofan: 这种敷衍的系统。。
<jiero> ofan:  为了符合当前人们认知创造的伪高科技。
<ofan> jiero: ....懂毛....
<ofan> jiero: 这叫游戏文化
<jiero> ofan: 当我不知道？15年前我就知道乐
<ofan> jiero: 15年前你才多大
<jiero> ofan: 我玩游戏 21年了。
<jiero> ofan:  9岁
<ofan> jiero: 你都30了？
<jiero> ofan: 有了自己的电脑。
<jiero> ofan: 说错，有了可以在家玩的电脑
<jiero> ofan:  24
<snugglecat> jiero, 我下了， 明天凌晨继续来， 在 knownbad 眼前晃来晃去
<jiero> snugglecat: 去吧
<ofan> jiero: 大叔
<snugglecat> knownbad, 明天午夜过后再来。
<jiero> snugglecat: 看看宏观经济学
<jiero> ofan:  21/22的小伙子？
<snugglecat> 好的，谢谢
 * snugglecat 像蝙蝠似的挂在 #ubuntu-cn 的屋檐下
<ofan> jiero: 你已经老了
<jiero> ofan: 第九艺术太差了。
<ofan> 哥还年轻
<jiero> ofan:  我一直都是孩子
<jiero> ofan:  永远都是。
<ofan> jiero: 跟80岁的比还是孩子
<jiero> ofan:  你年轻啥。老人思想。
<ofan> jiero: 哥还保持着纯真
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan:  纯真哥，上照片
<jiero> ofan: 周围肯定有 MicroUSB线。
<ofan> jiero: 没有，电脑都没插电源
<jiero> 还有我不信Android怎么会2小时Wifi没电？你不是待机？
<ofan> 开机
<ofan> 一直用，上网
<ofan> 看片
<jiero> ofan: 喔那样用的快啊。
<ofan> 待机最多两天
<jiero> ofan: 有人测试一个，我给你找找
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan:  开wifi都是那样啊。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 还挂着骗人？
<jiero> knownbad: 他说了是蝙蝠
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在思考问题。
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你。
<snugglecat> 我挂着，被 knownbad 吵醒了。 我在想问题
<jiero> ofan: 没有机子开着wifi挂机能过2天的吧。
 * knownbad 火眼金睛
<ofan> jiero: 是待机，不开wifi
<jiero> ofan: 喔。开着wifi待机啊。
<jiero> ofan: 我晚上开着wifi待机7小时就10%的电
<ofan> jiero: 你故意装傻？
<jiero> ofan: 啥？
<jiero> ofan: 待机我也开wifi的
<ofan> jiero: 不开wifi待机
<ofan> 开wifi一晚上就没电了 擦
<jiero> ofan: 没试过。。。N900默认都没有关闭wifi的选项。
<ofan> jiero: 这么烂
<jiero>  只有hacked kernel 才能关wifi似乎。
<jiero> ofan: 信息在此
<jiero> ofan: 我不确定了。
<ofan> 哪有这么烂的
<jiero> ofan:  我一直用最新源~
<ofan> 不关wifi得随身带上20块电池
<jiero> ofan:  相当于 debian experimental
<jiero> ofan: 为啥？
<jiero> ofan: 开着wifi走一天是没问题
<ofan> 没电
<jiero> ofan:  N900可以。开着wifi，挂着几个IM账号，skype msn gtalk
<ofan> 我10点钟上课，下午2点回来，一直开wifi，基本就剩30%
<jiero> ofan: 当然 3G 也可以。
<jiero> ofan:  差不多吧。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-14
<snugglecat> 教育就像基因重组，不同的染色体进行互换。 一个社会允许不同的思想， 不同的言论， 互相碰撞。 每种思想就像一个染色体一样， 思想的冲突，交换， 不断使这个社会进化。 而中国的教育就像近亲交配， 禁止抵制一切不符合或不利于官方的思想言论， 只能接受一种正统的解释， 相同的染色体互换，结果只会退化。
<ofan> 这是完全不去动手机
<ofan> 要是拿出来玩一会，立马没电
<jiero> ofan:  。。。
<snugglecat> 好了， 真正挂了
<jiero> ofan:  我是那手机玩游戏听音乐画画的。。。
<jiero> ofan: 骗人的吧。。。
<ofan> 我一般也就上个google查个单词，很快就没电了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 所以共产党的退化是近亲交配造成的？
<jiero> ofan:  CNN 不提供服务给 澳大利亚。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我都不知道 CNN 是啥的说。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我测试下电脑和手机上网装载页面哪个速度快。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我只是这么想的， 只是我的想法， 不是说就是酱紫。
<knownbad> 你该的诺贝尔奖的。
<knownbad> 我支持你
<knownbad> 冻蒜冻蒜冻蒜
<snugglecat> 我没说就是酱紫的啊， 只是我看世界是酱紫的。
<ofan> http://www.erepublik.com/en 有人玩这个么？
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Strategy Game – Free Online Multiplayer Strategy Games | eRepublik
<jiero> ofan:  果然 手机比不上 P4 3.0Ghz
<snugglecat> 可能我散光，看所有东西都是模糊的
<jiero> ofan:  这里游戏太多了。只有英语达标的人才玩。中国人你是一个也看不到——因为他们全去玩中文的，反对英文。。。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 这是你同性恋的借口？
<jiero> ofan: 东亚人拒绝全球一体化
<ofan> jiero: 什么？ 不动
<jiero> ofan: 东南亚人就好多了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是自恋者的借口
<knownbad> 把屁眼当XX？
<jiero> ofan: 你可以看到很多东南亚人搞英文游戏，东亚人基本不搞
<knownbad> 呵呵
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你想想还好别搞成低潮了。
<ofan> jiero: 东亚是哪
<jiero> ofan: 中日韩
<jiero> ofan:  香港是另类
<ofan> jiero: 哦
<jiero> ofan: 还有蒙古
<ofan> 我就问问有没有玩的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我只是觉得，允许不同的思想的存在， 才会对现有的产生改变。 如果只能认同一种思想学说， 其它都被认为歪理邪说， 就只能固化在一个认知上
<knownbad> snugglecat: 好似这么担心儿女的未来。  其实他们的未来由他们来创造。
<jiero> ofan: 我就是说这个。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 统一
<jiero> knownbad: +
<knownbad> 你怎么想都没用。
<knownbad> 冻蒜冻蒜冻蒜
<jiero> snugglecat: 我也是这么认为的。从我家的经历来说
<ofan> jiero: 里面中国人不少
<jiero> ofan: 是吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我不就是怕他的未来不是他自己来创造而是被 gcd 所造的吗
<knownbad> 有些台湾选举文化我是在美国学的。
<knownbad> 移民吧。
<knownbad> 来美国卖屁股。
<jiero> ofan: 看样子是了。
<jiero> ofan: 少见啊。
<knownbad> 去旧金山，gay town usa.
<jiero> ofan:  MeaCulpea玩了NWN那么多年，就没见过一个中国人。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 不说了， 真正挂了， (第三次了，希望是最后一次)
<knownbad> 或是三番市，不知国内用那个。
<ofan> jiero: nwn是啥
<ofan> jiero: 那游戏比较恶心的就是要花钱买东西
<knownbad> snugglecat: 滚！
<jiero> ofan: 我玩 Zero-K 1年，就碰见过3个大陆的，2个台湾的。
<jiero> ofan:  无冬之夜 Never Winter Night
<ofan> jiero: 有些游戏国人就是不喜欢
<jiero> ofan: 那个么。。。我不信。
<ofan> 无冬之夜就是个好例子
<ofan> 而且也跟游戏推广有关系
<ofan> 中文支持好的游戏就比较容易被接受
<jiero> ofan:  zk 难道都是我推广的，出了几个中国玩家。。。
<jiero> ofan: lol
<jiero> ofan: 我比媒体还厉害些。
<ofan> jiero: 估计也就是随便一玩
<jiero> ofan: 其中一个为了玩得好些，装了Ubuntu。。。
<jiero> ofan: windows用户为了游戏装Linux了！
<ofan> jiero: 其实在win下能好些
<jiero> ofan: 应该是——虽然ATI一如既往的烂
<jiero> ofan: http://zero-k.info/Forum/Thread/966
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: switch widows in linux - forum thread - Zero-K free rts open source game
<ofan>  ati不烂
<ofan> mac都用ati
<jiero> ofan:  http://zero-k.info/Forum/Thread/952
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: sync error every 400 frames - forum thread - Zero-K free rts open source game
<jiero> ofan: 所以spring不支持 Mac
<jiero> ofan:  没人调整opengl代码去搞变通
<ofan> jiero: 是spring的问题
<jiero> ofan: 不错，他们从来都不会想着为了ATI修改渲染引擎。
<ofan> jiero: 跟ati没关系
<jiero> ofan:  是AMD了 :)
<jiero> of
<ofan> jiero: 引擎太烂
<jiero> ofan:  真的。。。windows的网络性能这么差劲么。。。
<jiero> ofan:  你看不论那个OpenGL的游戏，ATI的相对性能就是差。
<jiero> ofan:  毛病就是多。
<ofan> jiero: 相对啥
<ofan> 同档次的都差不多
<jiero> ofan:  Nvidia的同级别
<ofan> 没觉得
<ofan> 也没数据
<Damon> a卡就不是专为游戏设计的吗
<jiero> ofan: 如果directx的速度相当的Nvidia显卡在OpenGL下比A强 10%~30%不等
<ofan> jiero: 哪说的
<jiero> ofan: 我以前傻傻的看了N年硬件评测。
<ofan> jiero: 链接
<jiero> ofan: 知道专业显卡ATI怎么也干不过Nvidia么。
<jiero> ofan: 随意你搜。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我以前看书的。
<ofan> jiero: 没空搜
<jiero> ofan: 那么就比 Starcraft2
<ofan> 没装
<jiero> ofan:  比 Nexuiz！
<jiero> ofan: 比 0.A.D.。。。
<ofan> 没有
<jiero> ofan: 你有啥。。。
<ofan> jiero: gta 4
<ofan> dirt2
<jiero> ofan: 那就搜gta4
<ofan> 没空
<ofan> 哥明天还要考试呢
<jiero> ofan: 溺死吧
<ofan> 真废话，你给个链接不就完了
<jiero> 也就我吃早饭的时候和你扯。
<ofan> 本来不想说的
<ofan> 不好意思拒绝别人 这是哥的硬伤
<jiero> ofan: http://www.techspot.com/review/305-starcraft2-performance/page12.html
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty GPU & CPU Performance > 2560x1600 Medium Performance - TechSpot Reviews
<ofan> jiero: 差不多啊
<jiero> ofan: 其实我根本没找到啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 这个恐怕都不是OpenGL的。。。都是DirectX的。。。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<jiero> 不丹 Bhutan 国王 娶妻 21岁的学生
<jiero> 长相和汉人差不多。。。 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-15285121
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: BBC News - Bhutan king Jigme Wangchuk marries commoner Jetsun Pema
<jiero> 一个叫 Ai Weiwei的中国人被 ArtReview 杂志评论为 100 most powerful people in the art world for 2011 No.1
<knownbad> snugglecat: 有事问你
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥事
 * knownbad 引蛇出洞
<snugglecat> .........
<knownbad> 滚回去。
<snugglecat> 我睡了
<snugglecat> 好把
<knownbad> 晚安
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-14 08:56:05 +0800
<knownbad> 下班去
<jiero> 速度。
<jiero> 什么时候手机浏览器速度能跟上laptop desktop啊。。。
<ofan> http://bbs.haijiaonet.com/thread-25648-1-1.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 国足不解散 我们就不分手 - 影音空间 -海角网
<mao1> 大家说说11.10怎么样吧
<ofan> 没用过
<jiero> lai没用过。
<mao1> 感觉ubuntu从10.04以后越来越走下坡了
<jiero> mao1: 为啥呢。等12.04就是了。
<jiero> mao1: 本来这些18个月的版本都是为了LTS的试验型。
<mao1> jiero: 图形界面很慢，自己做的unity不仅慢，而且设计很怪异
<mao1> jiero: 不知道是不是想作应用商店，软件中心看起来很不错，但是还是速度和效率慢了
<mao1> jiero: 对了，还有越来越不喜欢他的配色了
<mao1> jiero: 只有等12.04了
<jiero> mao1: 没指望适合每一个人。
<jiero> mao1: 讨厌苹果样子的，讨厌微软样子的都不少
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
 * jiero 再拜 roylez tenzu
<mao1> jiero: 这个我当然知道，这些都会自己再弄得，但是效率和速度慢了下来，不知道大家有没有这样的感觉
<jiero> mao1 Mark有权做他想要的事情，如果接受了就是接受了
<jiero> mao1 linux
<jiero> 从来不是民主的
<jiero> 民主是落后的东西
<mao1> jiero: ??
<jiero> mao1:   所以很多人反对也没用~
<mao1> jiero: 这个...无话可说了...
<jiero> mao1: 权力斗争啊。
<mao> jiero: 这恐怕是人类的本性了吧
 * void1 发现一个规律，每当一个人用ubuntu用熟了，就要开始说ubuntu走下坡了 :D
<jiero> mao1: 没有那个资源和时间实现所有人的想法，那么就把很多人都往一个地方推。
<amoskong> void1, 不是呀
<jiero> mao: 这才是人类社会的本质。
<amoskong> void1, ubuntu 每个release都在改进
<euroford> 太火了吧，连tracker都连不上去
<jiero> euroford: Ubuntu测试完了，去测试Fedora把。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<euroford> jie
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04源已经放出了，手工换源也有更新了。如果用12.04源更新，算是升级了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348691 sudo update-manager -d 不提示发行版更新。 更新不多，30多个包。 如果现在就“sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade” ，结果算什么？是11.10,还是12.04？ 如果一直这么更新下去，算是已经更 ...
 * jiero 拥抱ofan： 辛苦了
<euroford> jiero: 对F没兴趣，对CentOS还有些兴趣，RHEL6.2要发布了
<jiero> euroford: 。。。是非桌面党啊。
<euroford> jiero: 我桌面用ubuntu LTS的版本
<jiero> euroford: 我桌面用最新的，因为软件用最新的才好用。
<euroford> jiero: 我也在升级啊，加上了我自己做的内核，C库，编译器
<amoskong> jiero, 最新的也可能不稳定
<jiero> amoskong: 双版本装
<jiero> amoskong: 有时候
<amoskong> hah 
<jiero> amoskong: 说的软件是应用程序，不是桌面
<euroford> amoskong: 适度backport一些，应用还是对的
<amoskong> jiero, 这个到是，很多新feature没有
<euroford> jiero: 我用的应用，一般都是到PPA中找官方最新的版本
<jiero> euroford: PPA不如编译，但是都没有维护的。
<nick> 有人没？
<BluebirdShao> 木有
<jiero> Guest94613:  木有
<Guest94613> 很兴奋地下载了11.10，结果怎么也装不上
<euroford> jiero: 实在不行，就只能DIY了
<jiero> euroford: 所以我真心希望有个发行版不更新桌面，直更新应用软件
<jiero> euroford: 不更新内核
<Guest94613> 大家有碰到过主板不兼容的情况么？我在虚拟机里面插入刻录的光盘可以正确安装。
<euroford> jiero: 不升级内核，驱动搞不定的
<jiero> euroford: ？
<jiero> euroford: 似乎可以吧
<yqjiangxin> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<euroford> jiero: 有些可以，比如wireless，alsa等
<jiero> Guest94613: 不知道，装闪存盘里装吧。
 * amoskong fu*king C# code ...
<BluebirdShao> c#
<HsiangChang_> 昨天下的cd，今天又重新下dvd了
<Guest94613> usb也试过了，真木得办法
<HsiangChang_> 坑爹
<BluebirdShao> c# 坑爹的微软
<jiero> euroford: 虚拟机里装到移动硬盘上。
<link307> 帮我看一下代码吧   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98825
 * amoskong 没办法，在看pci-sig官网的测试代码
<link307> 数据结构的作业
<jiero> Guest94613: 问题是什么
<jiero> 手机怎么能关wifi呢。
<jiero> 除非是连上网络了
<link307> irc上有没有什么中文c语言交流的结点啊
<jiero> link307: 人家学习要交流的么。。。
<link307> jiero: 额。。。可是我能力有限啊
<jiero> link307: 自己硬闯 ;)
<iOpera> 做一个bot，自动翻译#c的英文就是。 link307
<link307> jiero: 撞墙了都
<link307> jiero: 还闯
<HsiangChang_> win下的64位软件还是不如32位丰富的，Linux呢？
<link307> iOpera: 这个。。。能力有限
<HsiangChang_> 64位软件丰富吗，或者会遇到什么问题吗
<jiero> HsiangChang_: 不支持64位的软件你就别用了。
<jiero> HsiangChang_: linux下这样的规则
<HsiangChang_> 是64的cpu
<HsiangChang_> 以前都担心是不是64的软件也不全之类的
<ofan> 64位兼容32的
<iOpera> HsiangChang_: 开源的，都有64位
<iOpera> 99%有
<HsiangChang_> 哈，那下回就试下64了
<HsiangChang_> thx～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的fetchmali daemon是root以fetchmail之类用户起的服务，还是自己起的
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你重回泥潭了。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<iOpera> ofan: 丢了吧。
<iOpera> ï¿¥1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 如果由init系统起，则procmail要和读邮件的有一样权限，如果是自己起的，不受init约束，但是权限更简单清晰
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<tiny_elephant> Hi,新装的Ubuntu 11.10起手就一条sudo apt-get install gnome-shell，注销后在lightdm里选择gnome进入，进去后桌面空空如野，Win键也调不出来菜单?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 对，受够了imap远程访问的速度，和thunderbird
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu-11.10正式版已发布官网已经可以下载了-不过悲催了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348697 奶奶的~ 每隔半个小时刷新一次页面 终于看到ubuntu11.1 发布出来了，立马下载了下了刻盘安装，悲催了 进入安装界面，在选择“安装第三方软件”点“继续”后，安装居然半天没反应，停在这一步不动弹了 ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自己起的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .xinitrc里面起
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: imap的局限，就是最好使用本地isp的。否则pop算了。
<link307> 谁帮帮我啊
<link307> 这程序太纠结了
<link307>  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98825
<hamo> link307: 咋啦又？
<link307> hamo: 呼，大大出现了
<link307> hamo: 就是运行之后老是等待我输入
<ofan> 继续出售VPN
<hamo> link307: 别..这里很多大大的..让我这小菜情何以堪啊...
<iOpera> link307: nnnd 这么复杂的，谁看哦。看晕的
<link307> hamo:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98825  我改过了代码了
<hamo> link307: 等我去看看..有点忙..别急...
<link307> iOpera: 额。。。是有点多，不过其实很多都是重复类似的函数
<link307> hamo: ok
<link307> iOpera: 要将中缀表达式转为后缀表达式
<iOpera> link307: 要是找几天提问就好了。你可以找 Dennis问的。
<iOpera> 精简下问题吧。别贴一堆。
<jiero> ...
<link307> iOpera: Dennis? who
<link307> iOpera: 不会是说那个dennis吧。。。
<link307> iOpera: = = |||
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，我试了下，以init来起的话，在Gentoo社区被定为security hole
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: en
<iOpera> link307: 知道了吧。那是神人。 lol
<link307> iOpera: 这槽吐得。。。
<iOpera> .
<link307> iOpera: 话说你帮看一下嘛，那玩意儿貌似刚开始就出错了
<link307> iOpera: 零错误零警告这种东西太难搞了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 要不，我发展你为opera会员。可能也搞定Imap
<link307> iOpera: 完全摸不着头脑
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我对没有socks代理能力，绑架用户窗口UI的浏览器无爱，退散
<iOpera> link307: 没劲看。简单的就看
<iOpera> 谁告诉 你的没socks
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没有socks代理的imap客户端，你让我给gfw擦P股啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 有么？
<Kandu> link307: 我寫過一個，可自定義變數，函數。源碼裡定義優先級，左右結合的 http://machinelife.org/osc/ShuntingYard.htm
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: ShuntingYard.pas
<iOpera> 你啥时代的脑袋
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 2年前看opera还没
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我这就去下一个看看咯
<iOpera> 2年前，你不会tsock?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 有病啊，tsock整个浏览器，那要tab browsing干嘛
<iOpera> tsock+pac啊。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 一边看优库一边翻墙？
 * jiero 拥抱 lainme
<iOpera> pac
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...无限麻烦
<link307> Kandu: = =||| 这个……我们老师只要求做最简单的十以内的数运算。这个太高级了。还有，我不想做伸手党
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 还有，平铺无爱
<iOpera> pac最干净了
<iOpera> @@ 啥时候，是平铺。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 平铺里的opera都很恶心，全局-gtk的opera更恶心
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, 你不能 擁抱 姐姐 lainme 
<iOpera> 种种误解。难怪不用。
<iOpera> F12全屏
<iOpera> 真正的全屏
<lainme> jiero: 早安
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 2年前我打开opera界面乱七八糟...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 有vim绑定么...
<iOpera> @@
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ ,,不是 f11全屏麼
<jiero> lainme: 早安
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 如果我没记错的话，Opera默认快捷键也很反人类
<iOpera> f11. 随便定义的。我基本不全屏
<Kandu> link307: 126行卡了
<Kandu> link307: 算法在此 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shunting-yard_algorithm
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Shunting-yard algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iOpera> 热键，我只有自己定义的几个才用
<iOpera> 鼠标天下
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 喔。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 觸摸的天下麼。。
<iOpera> 触摸，手势怎么搞哦。不好操作嘛。 lol
<jiero> iOpera: 一样吧。
<iOpera> 那不习惯的。
<jiero> iOpera: 把手指先放上0.5s作为延时。
<jiero> iOpera: 然后手势
<jiero> iOpera: 这个Opera mobile似乎有。
<CyrusYzGTt> 多點觸摸是 霸道
<iOpera> 其实我喜欢轨迹球
<CyrusYzGTt> 真正的是 意識流控制 纔是 王道
<jiero> iOpera: +1   2004年-08年经常用
<link307> Kandu: 哦，我看一下，还有 我的那个为啥会出现那种情况啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...吾 2003已經開始用光電。。
<Kandu> link307: 126 行 do while 循環不出來了，檢查下看看
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我2004年开始用笔记本键盘构架替代台式键盘构架
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦
<link307> Kandu: 哦
<link307> Kandu: 看下
<loiac> 我怎么觉得ubuntu越来越卡了……
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 剛剛 搭建 小窩 失敗了。。不會 數據庫。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 现在用的这个键盘是我买的第一个硬件 2004年98元买的
<iOpera> loiac: 啥版本
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<loiac> 11.10
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 喔 努力吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 加油折腾
<iOpera> loiac: 那肯定。py用得多。
<loiac> 唉，py多好啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..我決定放棄了。。還是 不搞了，，
<lainme> iOpera: 除了software-center，还哪里用了很多py?
<loiac> 是不是该换电脑了……
<iOpera> 速成品而已。 loiac 软件中心的资源都不释放的。有bug。
<iOpera> 软件中心，最高占用400M+。我碰到过
<lainme> 只用aptitude/apt-get和synaptic
<iOpera> 看cpu。 loiac 就没安静过。
<loiac> 感觉ubuntu似乎一直在赶……
<Kandu> iOpera: ubuntu 開發者膽子大
<loiac> 不知道1204会不会稳当点……
<iOpera> Kandu: 是指导思维太乱。也是，胆子大
<iOpera> 继续LTS吧。 loiac
<loiac> 耐不住寂寞……看见新版就想升   呵呵
<jiero> iOpera: 他们其实够蠢的呢。。。不如直接做网页版本。
<iOpera> 磁盘便宜的啊。多分几个区。保留一个LTS就是。 loiac
<iOpera> jiero: 那不成熟的。
<iOpera> 等html5成熟。推广再说。 jiero
<jiero> iOpera: 这样是革新啊。总比做个安装也不成熟的好。
<jiero> iOpera: html4的就够了。
<loiac> 有道理…… 从下一个lts开始实行   呵呵
<iOpera> 都是蛋疼。win8那界面也是瞎搞，拼凑的。
<wujie> 11.10不知道怎么安装N卡驱动了
<loiac> 对了  知道开源的nvidia驱动怎么配置conky显示温度么？
<iOpera> 怀疑，到12年，系统都悲催。
<loiac> wujie:不还是附加驱动么？
<wujie> 有那个配置的东东啊
<wujie> 附加驱动过旧
<iOpera> wujie: 一样。受限驱动
<jiero> wujie 是吗。不会维持bug，装得时候如同卡死，然后关闭，再开启就行了。。。
<iOpera> 会自动提示的嘛
<jiero> iOpera: 神更新了？
<loiac> 就是那个current啊
<iOpera> jiero: 额。你说对了。我更新，卡死了。重启后继续完成的。 lol
<wujie> 有个bug，就是注销界面的关机没反映
<link307> Kandu: 嗯，知道了，是有问题，在改，然后问一下为什么114行没有输出(这条是我加上去检查数组中有没有正常输入的）
<loiac> 这次bug巨多
<iOpera> 我隔几个月，就会测试一次的。  jiero
<wujie> 还有个bug
<loiac> 启动器上右键50%都没反应 还要重点
<iOpera> loiac: 有这情况
<jiero> iOpera: 看来bug仍在，抱怨去。。。
<loiac> iOpera：？还是。？
<lainme> loiac: +1。不过我的频次低些，20%，差不多
<wujie> 如果empathy登录了gtalk后，在线账户中的gtalk就会死去
<iOpera> 想死的，都去吧。我继续LTS
<loiac> 右键一次出来菜单不能点    要再右键一次才行
<iOpera> compiz多好
<loiac> 我都遇到好多次了
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。我这么多年都没用过几天compiz。。。
<wujie> 么的GDM的日子难过
<iOpera> loiac: 可以等2分钟。就恢复了。 lol
<loiac> 那个在线账户是干嘛的啊？
<iOpera> jiero: 只有几个特性好用。
<loiac> iOpera：应该等不好……
<iOpera> loiac: 可以好的。
<loiac> 只能再点
<jiero> iOpera: 恩。compiz的默认设置不给几个好的组合。
<iOpera> 我试过一次。
<loiac> maybe……………………………………
<loiac> 呵呵
<jiero> iOpera: 默认太差是致命的啊。
<iOpera> 我等的是，unity全部没反映。窗口可以动的情况。
<iOpera> jiero: 默认有啊
<iOpera> 就4个屏幕角，我设置了。
<loiac> 不是一种情况吧
<jiero> iOpera: 默认都不敢给加角落的
<iOpera> loiac: 侧栏的，等等，再点。
<jiero> iOpera: 手机上 wine 更新到了 1.3.29...
<iOpera> 。去死吧。手机上还wine
<loiac> 我发现单独分home分区真心爽   装完系统最多再装点软件就ok了
<iOpera> 你太bt
<jiero> iOpera: 要截图吗。。。
<iOpera> @@
<iOpera> 就你显摆
<loiac> 什么empathy   firefox以及插件都不用重新折腾的
<loiac> n卡的开源驱动怎么查温度啊？
<iOpera> loiac: 不是现在有那Devuny啥的备份嘛
<iOpera> 不知道什么语言的软件名
<Pwnna> 11.10如何？
<iOpera> sensor-applet吧。
<Kandu> link307: 這不懂了
 * jiero 手机上wine的截图 http://i.imgur.com/NoCo2.png
<iOpera> 额。没面板了。
<loiac> 我视频音乐什么的都在u下，快80g  备份到哪啊？
<jiero> loiac: 保留 /home
<iOpera> jiero: 字体太丑了
<jiero> lo
<jiero> i
<link307> Kandu: 还有现在提示最后一行错误
<iOpera> 激动？
<Morladim> jiero lol
<loiac> 有人用过那个加密的东东没？
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。我选定的 Ubuntu Mono.
<iOpera> mono..
<link307> Kandu: expected declaration or statement at end of input
<Pwnna> 11.10有人用吗？
 * ofan 出售VPN
<iOpera> 像没hints的哦。 jiero
<iOpera> jiero: 给个中文截图
<jiero> iOpera: 手机啊。默认都 16点以上
<jiero> iOpera: 什么？我没装中文支持的。看网页吧。
<loiac> 我当时加密了home下的一个文件夹，装系统的时候选原来的home当新的home，结果到账户设置那一步不能勾掉加密主目录
<iOpera> 可以
<iOpera> 截图吧
<hamo> link307: 你程序的链接？
<loiac> 最后折腾了半天才弄好
<iOpera> loiac: 。。那不废话嘛
<link307> hamo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98825
<loiac> 不知道啊    而且后来我把Private和.Private都删了还是不行   配置文件在哪啊？
<iOpera> 要有几个步骤，转换的。搜索吧。
<iOpera> 加密了干嘛哦
<iOpera> 那加密很死的
<loiac> 我之加密了一个文件夹
<iOpera> 提取2次什么长串的数据，记得需要
<iOpera> 额。文件夹。。不是主目录哦
<iOpera> 什么加密的
<loiac> 后来我又建了一个home  然后进系统后自己改的fstab 现在可以挂原来的home了   不过下次装系统可能还是那样
<loiac> 就是那个eytr。。。。。什么的   记不住了
<iOpera> 那我理解错了。
<jiero> iOpera: 手机版本。。。网页讨厌啊。我要电脑版本
<loiac> 我一开始还以为是1110的bug呢   后来搜了一下美人反应啊……
<iOpera> 。
<caleb-> 11.10 才刚出…
<loiac> 昨天下午出的
<loiac> 就因为那个主目录的问题  我昨天搞到2点
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> iOpera: 烧了两块atmega128a...
<iOpera> cfy: 你啥环境烧录的。
<cfy> iOpera: 一块关了jtag和isp,或者别的,反正jtag和isp都不能用了
<iOpera> 。
<hamo> adam8157: 你能打开 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn  不？
<cfy> iOpera: 于是用另一块来高压编程...
<jiero> iOpera:  http://imgur.com/GEOhJ
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: imgur: the simple image sharer 
<adam8157> hamo: org.cn全挂了
<cfy> iOpera: 结果误操作按了复位键....两块都烧了..
<iOpera> 没事，设置啥。
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> iOpera: 本来就坏的..想就好
<cfy> iOpera: vps还没过期,要帐号不?
<iOpera> 调试而已，又不是做产品。不要设置啥fuse嘛
<iOpera> 不要
<iOpera> 我要远离电脑
<cfy> iOpera: 感觉店主设置的....
<iOpera> 不会吧。
<cfy> iOpera: 那得设置的....才不要103兼容模式呢
<cfy> iOpera: 难道你现在不在电脑?
<iOpera> 兼容模式？我还没看过那些位的说明。
 * ofan 继续出售VPN
<iOpera> 可以根本不管。目前
<cfy> iOpera: 是阿.默认是103兼容的.
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 那io都不一样的....
<iOpera> 。。不会吧。
<iOpera> 你在我给的那店买的？
<cfy> 103兼容嘛,有些io没有了.有些不是双向傻的的
<MeaCulpa> HP真是铁了心走偏门了
<link307> hamo: 为什么现在提示错误了。最后一行
<MeaCulpa> http://www.linkedin.com/news?actionBar=&articleID=836528937&ids=0VdP0RcjwUcPwIczoRc3oMe3cUb3sVcjcTe3oPe2MSdP0VcPsScPwIdPcVe38RdzcU&aag=true&freq=weekly&trk=eml-tod-b-ttle-96&ut=1gS82vnb36kQY1
<cfy> iOpera: 那到不一定,后来自己找的点.
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: HP Flails Further Into Irrationality By Offering Printer Spam | LinkedIn
<iOpera> 不是现成的调试板子？
<iOpera> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> iOpera: 我只要核心板嘛
<hamo> link307: 我看不到代码..
<hamo> link307: 打不开网站..
<cfy> iOpera: 昨天又买两块....
<iOpera> 要是那店子，我可以帮你去人肉他的。
<cfy> iOpera: 还买了一堆的石头
<link307> hamo: 有没有其他地方贴代码的
<WiiW> link307:  http://codepad.org/
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: codepad
<cfy> iOpera: 那块本来好的.疑似是flash被烧坏了....
<iOpera> 没关系，我曾经一天烧坏5块芯片。600多一块的。
<iOpera> lol
 * NoIE 我开始用无界了。
<cfy> iOpera: 有钱的ee....
<palomino|working> ...... , iOpera
<palomino|working> 芯片杀手
<iOpera> 那公司的
<cfy> 怪不得...
<iOpera> 是国产烧录器的电压问题。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马出栏啦？
<cfy> 3000就是一台ipad了吧...
<link307> hamo: http://codepad.org/G01t4xZR
<kk> link307 ⇪ t: C code - 149 lines - codepad
<iOpera> 那还是1x年前。
<palomino|working> .......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP去年发布了所谓云打印机，现在准备往打印机里塞广告了...
<iOpera> 我胆子最大了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ......
<hamo> link307: s>=48&&s<=57
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 高手
<hamo> link307: 这风格得改改啊。。。
<cfy> hamo: (<= 48 s 57)
<roylez> iOpera: 你烧芯片跟烧钱差不多啊
<link307> hamo: 差不多的吧，
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你干了点啥...
<link307> hamo: 就是判断是不是数字
<iOpera> 额。烧就烧了嘛
<cfy> iOpera: 为啥你选择128A呢?
<iOpera> cfy: 。别人选的。我只是玩玩。
<cfy> iOpera: 我昨天看了下,128卖得比较多
<hamo> link307: 不要直接用一个东西的ascii码来判断..'0' '9'...
<cfy> iOpera: 哦..
<link307> hamo: 只要求是十以内的运算所以。。。
<link307> hamo: 图方便
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天改nsswitch.conf之前忘了弄ssh的key登陆，现在我也不能登新的服务器了，又等着恢复....
<cfy> iOpera: 还买了些传感器.....
<hamo> link307: 等我看一下...
<iOpera> cfy: 红外的。买一个。可以玩遥控器
<cfy> iOpera: 我感觉isp线比较好用阿,又便宜
<hamo> link307: 现在什么问题?
<cfy> iOpera: 也有了.
<iOpera> 线都便宜嘛
<cfy> iOpera: 还有加速度传感器
<link307> hamo: 提示错误  最后一行
<cfy> iOpera: 不是吧...一条xilinx的线150吧...
<iOpera> 我有OC的全套程序。
<cfy> 我忘了,是不是150...
<link307> hamo: expected declaration or statement at end of input
<cfy> iOpera: oc是啥?
<Kandu> 奇怪啊，  114 行怎麼不輸出字符呢？
<iOpera> 你那是。。。。破线。那垄断的啊
<roylez> cfy: cc，你真有钱，跟着ee学烧芯片
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<iOpera> 输出比较。输入捕捉的。
<cfy> iOpera: 好吧....
<link307> hamo: 就改了一个循环语句，原来是个死循环
<iOpera> 红外遥控，然后语言输出
<Kandu> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98825
<iOpera> 声调输出吧。
<Kandu> cfy: link307 寫的
<hamo> link307: 这典型丢了一个}么..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<cfy> iOpera: 现在暂时没单片机用....但是又不想用fpga...
<ofan> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/gateone.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: GateOne — LinuxTOY
<cfy> Kandu: 我打不开....
<hamo> link307: 你用vim么？
<ofan> GateOne 是一款使用 HTML5 技术编写的网页版 SSH 终端模拟器
<link307> hamo: 唉啊，对
<link307> hamo: 嗯
<jiero> ofan: 那个是昨天的新闻吧
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<hamo> link307: 拿vim排一下代码一下就看出来了..
<ofan> 机
<cfy> http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 第六届全国信息技术应用水平大赛_ITAT教育网
<link307> hamo: 红色加亮的
<link307> hamo: 嗯，是这问题
<cfy> 第一题我觉得是8次阿
<link307> hamo: 好像可以了
<cfy> 求解答,为啥是7次?难道是从0开始数?
<iOpera> 现在这么多竞赛啊
<iOpera> Office办公自动化高级应用？
<iOpera> 超
<jiero> ofan: 好了。我要走了。临行前 http://blog.fpmurphy.com/ 记下这个来。
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Musings of an OS plumber
<jiero> iOpera: 因为他们不懈写脚本。
<cfy> iOpera: ee看下第一题
<jiero> iOpera: 我都不会写
<jiero> jj
<ofan> cfy: 14/2
<link307> hamo: 还有个问题是117行怎么没输出啊。我原来是用它来观察数组是否正确输入的
<iOpera> 哪里第一题。Office办公自动化高级应用？
<cfy> ofan: 14?
<ofan> j/2
<ofan> cfy: 这代码烂透了，别看
<cfy> ofan: 什么意思?到底几阿
<hamo> cfy: 就是7次啊..
<hamo> link307: 等我看看啊...
<ofan> cfy: ....i从0每次加2 啊
<hamo> cfy: 第一次进if （i>j）的时候i==2，最后一次进的时候i==14
<cfy> hamo: http://paste2.org/p/1716623
<ofan> 掰指头都算出来了
<cfy> ofan: hamo: 7次?
<hamo> cfy: 对啊..
<cfy> hamo: 你看下那个代码,为啥是输出8?
<iOpera> lol
<ofan> 好恶心的题
<eatapple> 论坛崩溃了？
<eatapple> 怎么进不去？
<cfy> eatapple: +1
<eatapple> ？
<cfy> Kandu: 论坛坏了...
<eatapple> 神马情况？
<cfy> hamo:  2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16八次吧
<link307> 输出的结果貌似不对。。。。
<cfy> hamo: 最后一次进i==14?为啥不是i==16?
<ofan> - -
<jyfl987> 论坛老坏 没意思
<jyfl987> 不如换 google groups
<cfy> 一直被墙....
<ofan> cfy: if(i>j) i==j==14
<cfy> jyfl987: 换了就不能灌水了...
<Kandu> cfy: 
<eatapple> 看来明白了
<jyfl987> cfy: 扯淡吧
<cfy> ofan: ?i==14是最后一次进?!
<hamo> cfy: 对，确实是8次...
<cfy> ofan: i==14,i>j又不满足,如何break呢?!
<cfy> jyfl987: 你懂的......
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实我想 可以基于xmpp网络做一个论坛  每个版快一个服务器 可以互联起来 存取都走xmpp
<cfy> jyfl987: 那邮箱要爆了...
<cfy> jyfl987: 不知道xmpp....
<cfy> hamo: 这题目太坑爹了...
<jyfl987> cfy: 不是邮箱 
<cfy> 第五届全国ITAT教育工程就业技能大赛预赛试题
<cfy> 这尼玛什么破比赛...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 都是能人
<cfy> hamo: 第一题就错误阿.
 * MeaCulpa 从小脑子不好使，看到别人玩扑克麻将就觉得头晕恶心，童年都在玩黄沙消火栓，高一数学5连红，四则运算不太会
<hamo> cfy: 如果按题目所说，“if （i>j）  语句共执行" 是指控制进入该语句块的话，是8次
<cfy> hamo: 那怎么算出7次呢?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: xmpp是windows上的套件？
<cfy> hamo: 从这开始数?
<cfy> hamo: 从0开始数?
<hamo> cfy: 嚓..次数什么的，应该都是从1开始的吧..= =
<cfy> hamo: 那怎么算出7呢?
<cfy> hamo: 我想这种比赛题目应该不会'出错'吧
<hamo> cfy: 不知道..砖家的智商我可比不了...
<cfy> hamo: 我想这种比赛题目应该都是'正确'的吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是
<cfy> hamo: 我觉得是gcc坏了,呵呵.
<hamo> cfy: i>=j就是7了..
<cfy> hamo: 应该还是从0开始数.....反正我信了....
 * adam8157 Ubuntu 11.10 蛮漂亮
<cfy> adam8157: 装好了?
<adam8157> cfy: vbox + livecd :)
<hamo> adam8157: 求围观...
<cfy> adam8157: 呵呵.
<adam8157> hamo: 过来看就是了
<cfy> adam8157: 求解释 http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 第六届全国信息技术应用水平大赛_ITAT教育网
<cfy> adam8157: 第一题,
<jarodlau> 论坛不能上了?
<ofan> 论坛的vps太挫了
<ofan> 赶紧换了吧
<MeaCulpa> 论坛为啥要vps
<MeaCulpa> web host不是很好么，还不用担心
<iOpera> cfy: 不就是7嘛。你纠结啥
<ofan> 那个人数一多就挂了
<iOpera> nnd 题目在下面哦。
<LeosDing> 坛子有挂掉了？
<iOpera> 正常的啊
<LeosDing> 我的被定向到了 http://221.231.148.246/forward.html?url=http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122
<cfy> iOpera: 嗯,好了...
<iOpera> 访问的一多。wall就启动了
<LeosDing> 准备重新安装11.10了
<cfy> iOpera: 可是我打不开 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/9882
<cfy> iOpera: 可是我打不开 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98825
<iOpera> paste一直慢。是没打开
<cfy> iOpera: 哦...
<cfy> Kandu: 我还是打不开...
<adam8157> cfy: ....为啥我觉得是8...
<hamo> adam8157: +1
<iOpera> 。。从2算起
<cfy> adam8157: 我也觉得是8,
<cfy> adam8157: http://paste2.org/p/1716623
<cfy> adam8157: 代码跑出来也是8...
<ofan> cfy: 你太纠结了
<iOpera> 判断行，还有代码统计输出？
<iOpera> 掰手指吧。
<ofan> cfy: 这代码一看，撂一句WTF，就关
<hamo> cfy: 你这测试代码看不出if语句跑几次吧？
<cfy> ofan: 那不行...我要比赛阿....
<cfy> hamo: 为啥不行?
<ofan> cfy: 有啥可比的
<iOpera> 代码肯定判断不出的
<LeosDing> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<LeosDing> Try reloading: forum.­ubuntu.­org.­cn
<LeosDing> Additional suggestions:
<LeosDing> Access a cached copy of forum.­ubuntu.­org.­cn
<LeosDing> Go to ubuntu.­org.­cn
<LeosDing> Search on Google:
<kk> LeosDing:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iOpera> 通过和不通过，都if了
<ofan> cfy: 还不如去做acm
<hamo> cfy:   int n=0; ....   if (  (n++), (i > j) )
<cfy> hamo: 执行完m++,就是if阿
<iOpera> cfy: 不如去找妹子
<hamo> cfy: 用逗号表达式，可以确定if具体的执行次数...
 * cfy afk
<iOpera> cfy: 没次序的。
<kandu_> link307: 呃，剛斷網了
<Cherrot> ubuntu11.10的语言支持都不显示安装字体啥的了 不爽
<link307> kandu_: ok ， 现在的问题结果不正确，然后输入括号就会出问题
<kandu_> link307: 在 printf("%c",num[i]); 後面加 fflush(stdout); 緩衝區搞得鬼
<link307> kandu_: 貌似又是某个循环的问题。 
<link307> kandu_: 哦，我删掉那句吧，也用不着
<link307> kandu_: http://codepad.org/Ujn5YA4s 又改了一下
<kk> link307 ⇪ t: C code - 149 lines - codepad
 * dungeon_jiero 推荐这个视频:http://www.ted.com/talks/geoff_mulgan_a_short_intro_to_the_studio_school.html
<iOpera> http://hotfile.com/dl/132262977/c813872/tim.C.html
<kk> iOpera ⇪ t: Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: tim.C
<cfy> hamo: 然后呢?结果还是8吧
<cfy> iOpera: 找不到 T_T
<cfy> ofan: 嗯,可是明天比赛...今天看看..
<cfy> iOpera: 到现在还没打开paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<lolicon> 哦哦哦哦哦哦到魔都了
<kaio> hi any deb package equivalent as ibus-gnome in rpm?
<wzlxx> 谁写过windows下的wxpython  
<wzlxx> 有没有什么好的界面设计器
<CyrusYzGTt> a
<wzlxx> 谁写过windows下的wxpython  
<wzlxx> 有没有什么好的界面设计器
<leos_ding> 为啥我安装了11.10后到sda2后sda2下有个@目录，@目录下才是 / 呢？
<leos_ding> 用的是btrfs
<wzlxx> ls -F
<wzlxx> 谁写过windows下的wxpython  
<dungeon_jiero> Windows 下的PDF阅读软件 http://blog.kowalczyk.info/software/sumatrapdf/free-pdf-reader.html 推荐
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Free PDF Reader - Sumatra PDF by Krzysztof Kowalczyk
<pocoyo> `new
<chenshaoju> ubuntu 11.10升级完了，还不错。
<chenshaoju> reboo
<euroford> 问一个比较弱的问题，ubuntu可以跳着升级吗？比如10.10直接升到11.10？
<euroford> 我试了一下，好像不行，必须先升到11.04，然后才能继续升级
<wujie> 11.10他妈的变态啊，装了显卡驱动时好时坏
 * dungeon_jiero 安抚一下 wujie： 别着急
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 不行的。
<wujie> 蛋疼无比
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 一般就是覆盖
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 多谢
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 下载一个ISO，导出软件列表，覆盖系统保留/home，读取列表安装。
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: 如果定制了系统啥要备份就麻烦了。
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: 我倒是都没想要升级了。
<dungeon_jiero> wujie真的。发现应用软件才是重点。
<euroford> dungeon_jiero: 我还是直接重新安装系统吧
<wujie> lightdm装了显卡驱动后就挂了
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: lightdm 有很多问题。还是gdm吧。
<wujie> 怎么换回gdm
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: 气动进入recovery mode
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: sudo apt-get purge lightdm
<CyrusYzGTt> A:2340.5 V:2340.5 A-V:  0.000 正在觀看 AV
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: startx
<wujie> 恩
<dungeon_jiero> 装
 * dungeon_jiero 发坏后觉得变的更放松了
<wujie> 然后呢
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  玩 http://pioneerspacesim.net/
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: What is Pioneer? | Pioneer
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: 什么呢？
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: startx就进入桌面环境了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-DcyQm0zE4
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Pioneer current terrain example.
<hamo> > Time.now
<kk> hamo, 2011-10-14 12:13:47 +0800
<wjchen> 论坛怎么上不去了，服务器响应超时？
<dungeon_jiero> wjchen: 确实挂了。
<dungeon_jiero> wjchen: 你需要什么只能这里说了
<wujie> 蛋疼啊
<dungeon_jiero> wujie: 放松
<wujie> 怀念gdm，装显卡不死掉
<luojie-dune> wujie: 这也是为了 12.04 做准备。不推给用户，永远不会有人知道缺陷呢。
<luojie-dune> wujie: 必须强制用户使用不稳定的才能真正获得稳定的。
<wujie> 他们太心急了
<wjchen> 好吧，我想问问11.10中鼠标直戳左上角显示launcher的功能没有了吗？
<luojie-dune> wujie 没有办法啊，配合的测试人员太少了
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,, 什麼是 VCO
<wujie> 没红帽稳定，fedora的bate版都比ubuntu的正式版稳定啊
<CyrusYzGTt> wujie§ 這種情況是在 f13之後纔有的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<flh> 五笔
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 这个游戏是未来哦。 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-DcyQm0zE4
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 你认识这个 ID 吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 什麼 id??
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt:  luojie-dune
<WiiW> http://codepad.org/fizzbuzz#Ruby
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: FizzBuzz - codepad
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 不重要。反正你不是女人
 * luojie-dune 不得不再次手捉苍蝇
<ScarletWolf> luojie-dune: 葵花捉蝇手！！
<luojie-dune> ScarletWolf: 。。。你没用手捉过小鱼么。差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 蘭花抓蠅手
<ScarletWolf> luojie-dune: 前提是，苍蝇飞的比较慢。现在的气温还行
<luojie-dune> ScarletWolf: 前提是：非中国苍蝇
<ofan> luojie-dune: 这游戏有啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ ,,,你介紹的遊戲不好，，如果不是貼圖，，要求配置太高了，，留給後代人族吧
<luojie-dune> ofan: 从外太空直接到星球表面
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 雖然可以用 eve的引擎
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 没有这个功能吧
<ScarletWolf> luojie-dune: 国外苍蝇有什么特别么？
<luojie-dune> ScarletWolf: 喜欢人。
<Morladim> 抓苍蝇有技巧的
<ScarletWolf> luojie-dune: 。。。你确定你没有散发什么气味么
<Morladim> 落在墙上的最好抓
<CyrusYzGTt> 要  聽聲辯位
<luojie-dune> Morladim: 我都是凌空抓。
<CyrusYzGTt> 發出 腐臭氣息 會 吸引 蒼蠅的 
<Morladim> luojie-dune：。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計 luojie-dune 是 活死人
<Morladim> luojie-dune：这个没有可操作性
<hamo> kk: 亲，你怎么又改名字了？
<luojie-dune> 复刻性质？
<pocoyo> 又被爆坛了？ luojie-dune?
 * luojie-dune 拥抱 pocoyo
<luojie-dune> 好像是的
<luojie-dune> 无法进入
<WiiW> hamo: 亲，名字不重要。
<luojie-dune> ofan: 测试手机电池中，开启蓝牙播放收音机
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計 今天 你們的 論壇掛了 跟 昨晚 在這 看到 小葉子 有關
<luojie-dune> ofan: android 手机要是关闭了Flash会省电很多吧。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 经常见到一叶在线。
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 但是他大概没空聊天
 * luojie-dune 爱所有人。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<link307> 问一下，if ... else if... else if ... else... 这个东西如果第一个条件满足之后是否还会判断后面的else if
<cfy> link307: 不会
<link307> cfy: 额。。。
<hamo> link307: 还没学编译原理是么？
<link307> hamo: 嗯，没呢
<ScarletWolf> link307: 判断也没意义
<pocoyo> link307: 不会
<link307> hamo: 不过觉得应该还是会判断的吧
<pocoyo> link307: if ... if ... if ...
<link307> pocoyo: 这样写应该都会判断的吧
<pocoyo> 按顺序来判断吧
<link307> pocoyo: 那else if呢？
<link307> pocoyo: 会不会像switch那样
<CyrusYzGTt> fi
<pocoyo> link307: else 前面不满足 后面才判断的吧。 就是switch
<link307> pocoyo: 我的意思是如果第一个满足之后改变了用于判断的变量的值导致后面的else也满足怎么办
<link307> hamo: 正确答案是什么？
<hamo> link307: 没有else if语句，是 else      { if ... } 这下明白了？
<link307> hamo: 哦～原来是这样啊
<hamo> link307: 学了编译原理 if else是怎么翻译的你就明白了...
<link307> hamo: 哦，谢谢。又学习了
<euroford> ubuntu11.10的服务器版，完全没人care啊，BT上只有两个客户连接
<hamo> euroford: 问个问题..真的会有人用ubuntu当Server?
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh代理或者有
<euroford> hamo: 听传说，Ubuntu是靠服务挣钱的
<euroford> hamo: 服务费不便宜呢
<hamo> euroford: 对啊，我也是听说他是这么赚钱的...问题是有钱能买ubuntu的服务的，干嘛不上RHEL？
<luojie-dune> euroford: 你要知道。我们是社区。
<luojie-dune> euroford: 我曾提议了一个社区帮助的方式，被否决了
<euroford> hamo: 这个问题确实不好回答，但萝卜青菜，各有所爱吧
<luojie-dune> hamo: RHEL桌面不行
<hamo> luojie-dune: 你是说，用ubuntu在企业里做桌面？
<hamo> luojie-dune: worksation?
<euroford> luojie-dune: 社区帮助，是ubuntu的强项啊
<hamo> luojie-dune: workstation
<luojie-dune> hamo: 是的。企业桌面——不过我觉得是更简单的，就是办公用桌面
<euroford> luojie-dune: ubuntu也是建立在debian社区之上的
<luojie-dune> euroford: 错了
<euroford> ？？
<luojie-dune> euroford: debian的社区是更优秀的
<luojie-dune> euroford: ubuntu的社区更像是用户集群
<euroford> luojie-dune: ubuntu的人听了你的话，要哭死了
<luojie-dune> euroford: 不。
<luojie-dune> euroford: 事实。
<luojie-dune> euroford: 这就是Ubuntu追求的不是吗。
<luojie-dune> euroford: 更多用户更多用户
<luojie-dune> euroford: 因为大多人是愚蠢的
<MeaCulpa> Debian有社区么
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: Debian社区就是维护者
<euroford> luojie-dune: 这样挺好的，只有蠢人才会付钱
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 开发者社区，算社区吗？
 * MeaCulpa 为啥用Debian的时候google前20条里都是ubuntu社区，linuxquestion, stackoverflow
<luojie-dune> euroford: 不是那样，只有蠢人才能容易接受社区类型的领导。
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 恩，有开发者社区
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 用户多才是硬道理
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 因为Debian没广告
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 关键是付费用户多，才是硬道理
<MeaCulpa> euroford: :O
 * hamo ubuntu = Debian SID + BUGS..
<luojie-dune> euroford: 不需要的。
<euroford> MeaCulpa: 不然，谁也活去下去
<luojie-dune> euroford: 有广告就行。
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 有没有广告和用户多不多，没啥关系啊
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 不需要付钱给Ubuntu，
<euroford> ubuntu如果不挣钱，那么多的开发人员谁养活？
<euroford> 号称不是有好几百雇员呢吗？
<MeaCulpa> 人多至少测试的多嘛
<MeaCulpa> 喷子多，哈哈
<luojie-dune> euroford: 测试是靠用户的
<slacker_HD> ub出来了
<slacker_HD> 怎么trinity还不出来
<cfy> adam8157: hamo: scanf（“%d %d %c%c%c%c”,&a,&b,&x,&x,&y,&y）
<hamo> slacker_HD: TRINITY? 啥东西？
<cfy> adam8157: hamo: 出现两个&x,在这里是错误的吧.一个序列内,两次改变x的值了吧..
<euroford> luojie-dune: 关键是参与测试的都是桌面用户，而桌面用户估计很难挣钱
<slacker_HD> kde3 fork，说是和ub同周期发布
<luojie-dune> euroford: 卖软件。。。mark也被整疯了
<hamo> slacker_HD: 为什么要叫这个名字...= =
<slacker_HD> 不知道
<luojie-dune> hamo: 永恒吧。
<luojie-dune> hamo: 名字帅气
<hamo> luojie-dune: slacker_HD logo太邪恶了...
<slacker_HD> 啊？
<slacker_HD> 你的思想太邪恶了。。。只是把kde的k换成T而已。。哈哈
<Evanescence> 有没有人知道linux下有找类似图片的工具啊?就像google的图片搜索那种.
<cfy> adam8157: hamo: 这样不算sequence-point?
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_FULLHD
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 搜索结果 http://libpuzzle.pureftpd.org/project/libpuzzle
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: Libpuzzle - A library to find similar pictures
<link307> hamo: 好诡异啊，在ubuntu下编译执行那个程序是成功的，为什么同学用vc就不行呢？
<link307> 没有输出
<CyrusYzGTt> lib問題
<cfy> link307: 哪个?
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: library我也不会用啊,要现成的工具好
<jyfl987> linux下怎么录制屏幕操作视频？
<link307> cfy: 就是刚才那个转后缀的程序
<WiiW> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/top-5-screen-recorder-for-linux.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Linux 下值得使用的 5 个屏幕录像软件 — LinuxTOY
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ gnome3 直接 shift+ctrl+R
<cfy> link307: 没看到..
<WiiW> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/recordmydesktop.html
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: recordMyDesktop：录制你的 Linux 桌面 — LinuxTOY
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 有个问题 双屏的怎么办？ 我只想录一个屏幕的 但是我以前截屏 是两个屏幕都给弄下来的
<link307> cfy: 程序本身应该没关系吧
<jyfl987> WiiW: 好 多谢你
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好吧，，不會
<cfy> link307: 不知道..
<hamo> link307: 啥？
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 发送到手机上
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 发送屏幕到手机上记录?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: CBIR?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 什么CBIR
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 基于内容的图像识别
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我找找
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 不是  额
<MeaCulpa> 色彩空间，小波变换，神经网络，模式匹配？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我不是说一个软件，是说一类
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 这样的东西都是科研项目~~
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 他只是在寻找这方面现成工具，
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 现成的估计只能拜google了
<CyrusYzGTt> 找到個 日本的 ssh代理，不知道能不能看 免費的 AV
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 就是找一样的图片,图片的图像是一样的着出来就行了,不用很复杂...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 而且我是本地查找
<luojie-dune> Evanescence:  http://www.semanticmetadata.net/lire/
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 那也已经很复杂了~
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: SemanticMetadata.net » Lire
<cfy> http://tv.sohu.com/20111014/n322175570.shtml
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 《生活大爆炸》第5季第5集（无字幕版） - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得跑在linux上的应该很多，但是给人桌面用的，大概只有google了
<hamo> cfy: 无字幕.....= =
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 这样啊.悲剧的,我很多图片,想整理,还经常有 新图片添加,所以找找一样的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 试试看picasa
<cfy> hamo: 三点半出字幕
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: picasa有人脸识别
<cfy> hamo: 你前面的都看过了?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: linux版picasa虽然是wine妖怪，说不定也有，拜google
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我用过,是的,只有人脸识别,不是人脸就不行了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 是啊，没人长得像大地..
<Evanescence> 而且很多人脸还是无法识别
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 人脸识别是医疗仪器级别的，很低层次了
<Evanescence> ....呵呵
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 按照时间和相机品牌，应该挺靠谱了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 除非你有个团队用一样的相机到处同时拍
<hamo> cfy: 1,2,3都看了..后来就没跟..
<Evanescence> 恩,果然很麻烦,算了,还是继续累计新图片把.不管他了
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 支持你科研
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我要是能科研就神了
<MeaCulpa> imagemagick可以把图片点阵话，反正照片不是矢量图
<link307> 崩溃了。vc太坑爹了，一会儿正常，一会儿又报一堆错误
<hamo> link307: 啥东西？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 玩了一中午的nethack，法师，基本上不用魔法，magibane已经从神那里拿到了，带着大力手套用匕首捅怪
<cfy> hamo: 哦...你说季么...
<leos_ding> ubuntu11.10怎么使用经典gnome？
<hamo> cfy: 嗯..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...有空
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 请我喝咖啡
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天是英国人在那边的最后一天
<cfy> hamo: 那有第四季.你还没看
<link307> hamo: 我在linux下一切正常，程序输出结果也正确，可是舍友在windows下的vc用我的源码编译运行就不行
<hamo> cfy: 当时直接下了1，2，3季的高清，熬了一周晚上都看完了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开了一天会了，都没空给我重启机器....
<hamo> cfy: 后来就不想看了...= =
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下面的苦力是谁...
<cfy> hamo: 好吧...
<link307> hamo: 而且第一次编译运行没有报错，就是没有输出，第二次就报错了，一堆莫名其妙的error
<hamo> link307: 啥程序？
<cfy> link307: 源代码呢?
<link307> hamo: 就是我问你的那个程序
<hamo> link307: 哪个？没留意...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我说英国人开了一整天会了
<roylez> cfy: cc有好事没？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜啊
<palomino|working> http://we.pcinlife.com/data/attachment/forum/201110/14/102554bamobhm8s3z3sw8h.jpg
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆好
<whsailing> 好久不见，出来泡泡
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君好
<link307> hamo: http://codepad.org/G01t4xZR
<kk> link307 ⇪ t: C code - 149 lines - codepad
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<link307> hamo: codepad上的我还没改
<NoIE> 我的罗技m100鼠标又坏了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 16:00
<NoIE> 是因为这款鼠标容易坏，还是因为我用得太狠了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天是指望英国人的最后一天
<whsailing> 有没有升到11.10的了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOjjIlILmPg&feature=edu&list=PL9C779E9790954D25&category=University/Languages
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Future Forum -- How Will the Asian Century Shape Australia's Future?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..opera 12.00普通用戶版本，，現在才 alpha
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<luojie-dune> NoIE: 个体问题可能性大。
<NoIE> luojie-dune: 我用坏两个M100鼠标了。。。
<luojie-dune> NoIE:恩。换个吧。
<luojie-dune> NoIE: 还能怎么样疒
<luojie-dune> NoIE: 我打了错别字
<adam8157> roylez: 刚吃饭回来
<roylez> adam8157: 又吃蛋炒饭？
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 蛋，蛋炒饭...
<jyfl987> 这个 recordmydesktop太狠了 才4k多贞 居然要3.7G  现在在压缩 搞半天
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 多吃蔬菜:D
<jyfl987> WiiW: 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.helloracer.com/webgl/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: HelloRacer™ WebGL
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<WiiW> jyfl987: 要设置一下再录制
<WiiW> jyfl987: 不然是 1080P 高清
<wwb> ...
<luojie-dune> jy
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 4K多帧数？png的吧。
<MeaCulpa> http://slide.news.sina.com.cn/c/slide_1_21872_19635.html#p=3
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 飞豹战机在中国通用航空展坠毁现场_高清图集_新浪网
<MeaCulpa> 掉飞机咯
<MaskRay> FAD2011 报名截止是什么意思？
<luojie-dune> maskray FAD2011北京航空航天大学活动
<wwb> MeaCulpa:-) 飞豹？？那个国家的
<MeaCulpa> wwb: 我国
<wwb> MeaCulpa:-) 悲剧啊
<MaskRay> luojie-dune: 观众也要报名？
<luojie-dune> MaskRay: 似乎是。
<luojie-dune> MaskRay: 对于以上任意环节感兴趣的朋友可以随时前往现场，但是不保证还有 T-Shirt 及其他纪念品。
<luojie-dune> MaskRay: 没报名的这样待遇
<wwb> 更新1110中，，哇哈哈
<luojie-dune> 那么低才跳伞。肯定受伤了。
<MaskRay> luojie-dune: 太可恶了
<MeaCulpa> 如何保证弹射不是向地面的？ 我一直不明白
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 是水平弹出吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 重心軸
<kaio> 機頭太長了，當然轉向不足。XD
<MaskRay> luojie-dune: “参与人员 请前往活动 Wiki 页面报名。”还以为围观人员不需要的
<jyfl987> WiiW: 我设置过了   fps =24的
<jyfl987> 不过分辨率是 1920x1080的
<WiiW> 录像我一般设置成 每秒3帧
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 问我，我 25fps，搞了40分钟视频，用了6小时
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 我机器烂 换我家里那机器就没啥了 cache都可以放内存里 lol
<WiiW> 800 x 600 够清楚了
<WiiW> 真有钱
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 我是1440×900分辨率录制的
<MeaCulpa> louxiu: 如何保证水平
<luojie-dune> 如果谁想要看技术视频演讲： River Valley TV http://river-valley.tv/ 绝对不能错过！
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: River Valley TV - Multimedia recordings of academic international conferences - Live and On-Demand streaming of Synchronized Multimedia presentations.
<luojie-dune> bt http 都有
<gplfeng> hi
<kk> gplfeng, 好  ㍥ 
<wwu> luojie-dune: 这个网站看起来不错哦
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 你内存没我大 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 又一个科技界牛人去世——上帝想用 iPhone 想疯了。乔布斯去了后坦白自己只会搞设计不会写程序，上帝就把 C 语言的发明者也叫走了.10月9日，C语言发明人、被誉为“C语言之父”，同时也是操作系统Unix发明人之一的丹尼斯·里奇(Dennis Ritchie)去世，享年70岁。
<luojie-dune> jyfl987:  1gb
<CyrusYzGTt> 16Gram 的筆電 飄過
<ScarletWolf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/158360.htm
<kk> ScarletWolf ⇪ ti: 传奇乞丐粉笔字震惊全国 字库上门求字_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<wwb> CyrusYzGTt:-) 等几天可能会把富士康的也叫走，，因为上帝还需要一个代工厂
<hata> 有没有人在android 上玩过韦诺
 * gfrog 11.10中。为神马ubuntu总是有某些诡异的脉门，一定要转个圈才能达到目的
<CyrusYzGTt> wwb§ 將 中國人都帶走，，需要工人生產
<Morladim> C语言之父不是谭浩强嘛
<LeithWong> 无语。。。
<LeithWong> 谭算那根葱 呵呵呵
<luojie-dune> hata: 在N900上玩过。
<Morladim> lol
<luojie-dune> hata: 比较难受
 * jarodlau 国内 irc的风气真是..都是各种无聊话题
<Morladim> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://bjgayspa.com/恋爱达人（罗志祥蔡依林）/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 交友博客 - 交友, 爱情, 婚姻
<luojie-dune> 这里被认为是聊天室。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 才1G搞个p
<ofan> jarod_chen: 那就去国外的呗
<ofan> 那就去国外的呗
<luojie-dune> ofan:说错了对象。
<jarod_chen> ofan: 妈的 这个频道这么多睁眼瞎么
<luojie-dune> ofan: 道歉
<luojie-dune> 不必了
 * ofan 怀疑是马甲
<ofan> 名字太像了
<euroford> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<euroford> ^k^歇了？
<MeaCulpa> 谭浩强！
<MeaCulpa> jarod_chen: 比我们那个年代的irc要好多了
<eatapple> 有人吗？
<luojie-dune> eatapple: 。。。你傻么。。。我真这么想说。。。
<eatapple> 这个
<eatapple> 今天有人用11.10了吗？
<Morladim> jarod 这个名字印象最深的就是伪装者
<eatapple> 论坛好了吗？
<gfrog> 今天这是神马情况？ 怎么这么不河蟹？
 * jyfl987 FUA
<mraandtux> 论坛怎么了
<luojie-dune> .org.cn 连接不上
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 港澳台地区管channel（频道）叫什么？ 也是频道么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..不知道。。 還是用英文吧。。
<WiiW> `new |
<ZhongSheng> 大家下午好
<eatapple> 好
<hoxily> ZhongSheng, 好
<CyrusYzGTt> FULLHD走了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD回來了
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<slacker_HD> 咋了
<slacker_HD> http://bbs.hefei.cc/viewthread.php?tid=11860401&extra=page%3D3
<kk> slacker_HD ⇪ ti: 不可思议恐怖！实拍农村残忍的阉割小猪全过程 - 合肥专区 - 合肥论坛 - 合肥人上合肥论坛 安徽第一人气社区 中国BBS社区100强
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: @@～～ 难道没有相应的中文名称么，
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 貧道
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 頻道
<AsuraLe> caleb-: thanks
<CyrusYzGTt> 信道
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 一般常用在网络上的港澳台地区和大陆主要有哪些差异？ 我已经知道的是行列的称呼、程序称为程式、软件称为软体
<Morladim> 磁碟
<caleb-> 港 澳 台 新 都不大一样的
<sxm> 请问，window上哪个irc客户端好用些？
<Morladim> 这个话题有点大
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 差异海了去，可以参考同文堂
<AsuraLe> caleb-: 同文堂会对句式那些也做转换么？我以为只是做字码的转换
<caleb-> AsuraLe: 同文堂有转词汇的
<DaBao> Wine HQ 用戶，快去改密碼吧！！ http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2011-October/097753.html
<kk> DaBao ⇪ t: [Wine] WineHQ database compromise 
 * hamo RHEL6下有什么可以看chm的东东？
<adam8157> hamo: 解压, 看html lol
<palomino|working> 没有chmsee?
<hamo> adam8157: 找到一个xchm....要装一大堆依赖...
<caleb-> rhel 不是给桌面用的
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马看chm？
<adam8157> hamo: 直接解压缩吧少年
<adam8157> caleb-: 他是工作用
<roylez> palomino|working: 马眼看书？？？
<palomino|working> 有不少chm的电子书 , roylez
<caleb-> chm电子书--
 * adam8157 坚决不看chm...
<iOpera> 看chm的，多半比看pdf的档次低。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> chm2pdf
<iOpera> adam8157: 是不。
<adam8157> iOpera: 是啊
<adam8157> lol
<roylez> iOpera: 神看啥的？
<roylez> iOpera: dejaVu ?
<iOpera> 至少正规厂商的文档，都是pdf
<iOpera> dejaVu是啥。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://piccache2.soso.com/img_sp/6511/8132160875657386511
<ofan> 只看txt的
<iOpera> ofan: 你档次更低嘛
<palomino|working> chm比pdf方便
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 只看沒有文檔類型後綴的 文本
 * adam8157 内部下载的文档会自动加水印...我去
<hamo> adam8157: 纳尼？
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: pdf没有书签，翻页麻烦死了。。。
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 好多都没有。。。
<iOpera> ScarletWolf: 你家的pdf才没书签。
<adam8157> hamo: RHCE的教程...我要是扩散出去了就能找到我...
<adam8157> iOpera: +1
<iOpera> 那说明那pdf不正规
<Morladim> ubuntu one 验证码好坑爹啊 输了十次 每次都不对
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 我下的确实没。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 求围观...
<adam8157> hamo: 这有啥围观的...
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 亲，支持多触点哦（笔记本触摸板的） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348716 从2.6.27起，就支持了双指滚动，双指轻击就是右键点击。 在11.10，支持三点移动，就是三手指同时放在触摸板时就可以移动窗口。 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 373992900 — 2011-10-14 14:22 
<hamo> adam8157: 围观一下这文档...
<hamo> adam8157: 你哪找的？
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得咱内网绝对是个宝库...那天就找到一个特给力的资料...
<adam8157> hamo: 我下周去参加rhce培训 发过来的链接
<adam8157> hamo: 关于啥的
<hamo> adam8157: NFS
<iOpera> nfs一句话。不如看man
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo RHCE文档能直接下载的，但是敢往外流传就死定了
<cfy> roylez: 看电影...
<caleb-> ScarletWolf: 你家的pdf才没书签。
<cfy> iOpera: ee....
<adam8157> gfrog: 加了水印...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://piccache4.soso.com/img_sp/7667/15901211019570897667
<iOpera> roylez: 昨天有人发你的头像
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，反正所有信息都在上头呢
<iOpera> cfy: 啥片子
<ScarletWolf> caleb-: 不是我干的啊！！！！！这pdf不是我弄得
<iOpera> ScarletWolf: 只有你的pdf没。就是你弄的。
<ScarletWolf> iOpera: 你去csdn下载个试试。。。
<iOpera> 。。这小狼急了。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 FAD 有木有網上直播的
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ litterwolf
<iOpera> female av display?
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 废柴狼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小小狼
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 小 不是 little 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 英文不好，拼錯了。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ asianwolf
<iOpera> 月经狼
<CyrusYzGTt> moonwolf
<CyrusYzGTt> silvelightwolf
<CyrusYzGTt> 銀狼
<Morladim> 猩红毒针
<cfy> iOpera: http://tv.sohu.com/20110218/n279411831.shtml
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 《神探夏洛克》第1集 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<cfy> iOpera: 侦探片,
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: silverlight。。。除了微软没见过别的网站用过
<cfy> iOpera: 等到三点半,还有字幕版的生活大爆炸
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,.,吾見過 某個免費的 vps用。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 還有 某個音樂網站。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 现在是html5 VS flash，没silverlight什么事
<iOpera> 就3集，开头还打仗。乱弹片子吧
<iOpera> 和侦探没关系吧
<cfy> iOpera: 那是 华生阿
<cfy> iOpera: 有阿....华生以前的生活
<iOpera> 华生，做梦打伊拉克？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 知道，可是我用的免費代理，，有個需要 silverlight管理，，每次都需要開虛擬機
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ff7 已經不兼容 moonlight了
<cfy> iOpera: 现代版的...
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 还有这样的网站。。。换吧，没前途。
<cfy> iOpera: 现代的,有个福尔摩斯和华生
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,,免費啊，，還不限制流量什麼的
<iOpera> cfy: @@@
<iOpera> 生搬硬套的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有  宋朝的某個 刑法官
<cfy> iOpera: 没有阿.
<cfy> iOpera: 看了就知道了
<cfy> iOpera: 还是不错的.
<Morladim> 我去 为什么创建UbuntuOne的验证码就不能通过呢
<Morladim> 每次都错啊
<Morladim> 有什么规律啊  大小写 注意咩 空格？句号？
 * adam8157 求pdf去水印方法(看着麻烦, 只知道怎么去密码)
<CyrusYzGTt> 我建了，，可是不支持 fedora..以前申請的
<iOpera> adam8157: inkscape打开试试。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我也只知道破解編輯密碼的
 * ScarletWolf 亚马逊订了一条被子
<hamo> adam8157: 你要干坏事？
<adam8157> hamo: 看着麻烦...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 用 gimp 自己編輯
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我还有一套RHCE教材呢。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 内网下的? 我RHCSA和RHCE的都下下来了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 不，我来之前就考过了RHCE。
<iOpera> 都是书虫子
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 0_0
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 你在用机械键盘?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..話說，網上有疑似rhce泄漏教材
<iOpera> cfy: .. 说上面2个
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 现在想想考试也不太难，有些地方记住就好了。熟练就行。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哪有内网最新版的好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 也是
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 现在考免费 哈哈
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 听说只适用于Regular。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: Regular路过
<cfy> iOpera: 哦...
<cfy> adam8157: 你要买机械键盘?
<cfy> adam8157: 主席买过一个
<adam8157> cfy: 问问他那个, 以后自己买台式机的话才会考虑
<cfy> adam8157: 就是我用的那个
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<hamo> adam8157: 你可以看看kaka那个...
<cfy> adam8157: ducky的
<lubcat> 。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: cfy 什么型号
<cfy> adam8157: ducky的1087
<cfy> adam8157: 他是白的,我是黑的
<roylez> adam8157: ducky 1098?
<adam8157> hamo: 见过
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 要买 cherry 了？
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: 买不起
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭子的，没小键盘的那种
<cfy> roylez: ?你是1098?
<GNUdog|office> ScarletWolf, RHCE 大神，膜拜
<roylez> adam8157 cfy 1087
<cfy> adam8157: 用得就是cherry的轴阿
 * adam8157 想配个大显示器和键盘...笔记本还是不爽
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|office: RHCE只是个初级证。。。
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|office: 如果就业，也就是看机房的水平。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 拜RHCE大神
<hamo> ScarletWolf: 求RH系最牛逼的认证...
<ScarletWolf> 。。。。
<ScarletWolf> hamo: 总部找个RHCA去吧
<adam8157> hamo: RHCA + RHCSS
<hamo> adam8157: RHCSS?
<adam8157> hamo: 国内几十个过RHCA的
<adam8157> rhcss是安全的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> RHCA是啥
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 红帽认证架构师
 * MeaCulpa 找不到除了dropbox以外的好同步服务了...有啥推荐
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 很难么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 安心dropbox
<GNUdog|office> MeaCulpa, 很难，最高的认证了
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 估计是，反正出来后听说薪水很高
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，试用了一圈下来，每一个舒服的
<MeaCulpa> RH认证能考到多少RH没有Linux有的东西？
<adam8157> roylez: 有那个钱不如直接cherry
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 什么叫RH没有，linux有？
<roylez> adam8157: è´µ
<iOpera> adam8157: . 机械键盘，印字都看不清的
<adam8157> roylez: cherry便宜的769
<roylez> adam8157: 599
<roylez> adam8157: 你比比？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 就是说，这高级的，是不是不用再去看啥rpm啊，init系统啊RH自己的东西，毕竟，linux只是个内核...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 。。。那是不可能的吧。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: linux 相关的都要考的, 命令啥的...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 再说，这认证不会考内核内部结构吧？运维需要了解这些么？
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 不需要
 * adam8157 准备把RHCE考过, 补一补基础知识...
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 一个开放的系统，运维能考到啥程度呢...难道考记忆力？
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 不知道。反正SELinux是一方面
<hamo> RHCE for 运维？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 实机考试, 各种搭建, 各种troubshooting
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o
<adam8157> hamo: linux的基础知识, 可不就是运维么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不带google的？
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 当然不允许。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 第一题就是破解root密码
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 模拟有钱单位的环境咯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...我擦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: root密码怎么破？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: grub 改single模式就好啦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这就算破了？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 物理接触了, 当然随便改
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Virtualization:        VT-x L1d cache:             32K L1i cache:             32K L2 cache:              256K L3 cache:              6144K
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我能改我指纹了，地上摩擦两下便是
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可以认证做警官了
<CyrusYzGTt> L1i L1d 是什麼意思
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 指纹扫描真皮层的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 只是举个例子
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 用腳趾
<adam8157> roylez: 机械键盘, 感觉是要好一些 但是好贵啊
<WiiW> 指纹 + 脸部特征 + 声音 + 密码 才安全
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有自己個性編譯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没root没法关机，怎么进grub? 你怎么知道别人用的是grub?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，enterprise...
<CyrusYzGTt> lilo
<CyrusYzGTt> GPTlilo
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一切都是基于断言...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 实体机, 反正都是改启动项啦
<MeaCulpa> 拿到实体机了干嘛要破root...拆了硬盘就走...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 你把客户的硬盘拆了试试。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 反正过了RHCE, 至少基础知识挺牢固, 软肋少
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 脑袋里有本书了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就是打算补基础知识的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 比如我很多命令没用过...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: raid 没搭过
<caleb-> 所以硬盘加密才是王道
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，也是，全面一些
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在嚼槟榔
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对牲口的牙口不好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不行了，要晕了
<Cherrot> Ubuntu 11.10 的粘滞窗口是默认启用得吗？ 真难用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 檳榔西施
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去考SUN认证，即补基础，又能忽悠
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: RHCE只考软raid
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还是RHCE好, 公司内培训考试都免费...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 真开心
<adam8157> 就是补补, 不用来忽悠
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我也想免費考
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你都考过了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..木有
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 俺除了 高中肆業證書，，其它都木有
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我可以给你打折的, 员工的亲戚朋友有折扣
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛不念完？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 俺要免費
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 我那個對二奶很好的父親，聽從 二奶的吩咐 不給我讀完
<caleb-> 二奶的吩咐...
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我媽媽是有結婚證的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 二奶？你老爸竟然有二奶？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯，他跟二奶的兒子都十幾歲了
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .. 在鄉下沒有法律約束的
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 官二代？or富二代？
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: (官二代 && 富二代)
<ineed> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 都不是，， 吾父親是當地惡霸，是政府的走狗
<adam8157> ...
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> GPUTotal                   : 2047 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         Used                    : 58 MB
<CyrusYzGTt>         Free                    : 1989 MB
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么跟那喷狗血的电视剧是的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 反正我支持媽媽要跟父親 離婚，可是這個 父親不肯離婚，都十幾年木有回家
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 我也覺得，所以我一有事，立馬打 110
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你用了“这个”，莫非你还有其他的老爸？
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 情深深雨蒙蒙？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 木有， 我媽媽 母兼父職
<Morladim> 这个也不少见吧
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 或许他看电视剧看多了，产生幻想了，电视剧害人不浅啊！
<Morladim> 一Q友吹嘘他大小老婆楼上楼下   据说还是个公务猿
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 。。。。
<caleb-> 楼上楼下电灯电话
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 有钱啊，跟政府混
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ 我也想有錢，可是 十幾年，都木有給錢我和媽媽，，都給二奶了
<WiiW> ...
<ScarletWolf> WiiW: 我们当地交通局雇佣当地地痞，打击私营车主
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 政府上网不用理Gfw吧？那不是日本电影随便看？
<ScarletWolf> WiiW: 名副其实的“打击”
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 對，我父親是地痞流氓，隨意吾從來不回
<WiiW> ScarletWolf: 这么腐败啊。。。
<Morladim> 不可能吧  访问外网那么容易怎么保密
<cocoongg> 为什么我的ibus每次都要重新启动一下才能按 ctrl+space 切换输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..吾不是 剝削者
<caleb-> 症腐不用保密啊
<cocoongg> ？
<WiiW> cocoongg: 装 fcitx
<ineed> 网监处什么的最好了，想看什么就看什么，也没人管
<ineed> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> ineed: hi
<WiiW> 每天看也厌的
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 国外IRC好像有用 hiya 打招呼的。。。
<WiiW> 每天XXOO，一星期就厌了。
<ineed> adam8157: 奥卡姆的剃刀原理和unix哲学还有老子的“少则得，多则惑”冲突吗？
<ineed> ScarletWolf: 哦
<adam8157> ineed: 那个剃刀原理说的啥 忘了...
<ineed> adam8157: 如无必要，勿增实体
<cocoongg> <WiiW>  ibus不可以吗
<WiiW> cocoongg: 我用fcitx
<adam8157> ineed: 不冲突, unix单个程序就是"如无必要 勿增实体"
<ineed> WiiW: k的主人？
<cocoongg> <WiiW> 哦，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp WiiW
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, uninitialized constant IRC::WiiW
<ineed> adam8157: 那和老子的呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> > is WiiW your master
<adam8157> ineed: "老子"的问 CyrusYzGTt  hoho
<xxxx> > 1==2?2==3?3==4?1:2:3:4
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 麼事？？
<kk> xxxx, 4
<cocoongg> 人好少阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 人少好講道
<cocoongg> 讲什么道
<ineed> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 等人數降低到 平時 一般水平就是了
<ineed> 什么道？
<CyrusYzGTt> 無情道 絕情道 殺戮之道 破滅之道 
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 偶要听那混圆大道
<cocoongg> 。。。
<caleb-> 剃刀原理又不是真理
<caleb-> 剃刀原理只是方便
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 偶要证那不灭之道
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ .木有。俺mu 成道
<caleb-> 一堆小白把剃刀原理当真理在用
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 先完人道，地道，天道，大道
<cocoongg> 什么是剃刀原理
<CyrusYzGTt> cocoongg§ 風速3 剃刀 雙層 刀片 加個 潤滑
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • oneiric好象不错啊，就是.... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348718 首先感觉不卡；等装显卡驱动再看看。 在11.04的虚拟机上，到该显示图标的时候异常退出。 中文的？中文不用装了？中文输入法也不用装了？（因为我是live用户，装的少就省） 新立得没了？那么我的欲装软件列表就用不上了？软件中心下 ...
 * ineed 那真理是什么？第一次对真理产生了想法
<caleb-> 真理：if (1) return 1;
<CyrusYzGTt> 日本那個真理教。。
<caleb-> 真理：if (TRUE) return TRUE;
<cocoongg> 对了，我用apt-get安装完软件以后怎么在用命令打开
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道爲什麼，內核除了默認的 16MB的GPU丟用外，，現在一直在調用到 58MB有時 96MB
 * ineed 有时我在想数学是真理吗？
<caleb-> ineed: google "缸中之脑"
<caleb-> 其实咱连自己的存在都无法证实
<caleb-> 只能说 我思故我在
<CyrusYzGTt> 數學是 術數的中低端表現
<cocoongg> 数学在我们认识范围内暂时是可信的
<cocoongg> 。。。都是哲学家。。。
<cocoongg> 我用apt-get安装完软件以后怎么在用命令打开
<CyrusYzGTt> 0.618.. 
<caleb-> 数学公理在我们认识范围内暂时是可信的
<CyrusYzGTt> 太上道
<Morladim> 圣人之下都是灰灰
 * ineed 但数学有时也会产生矛盾，于是就有了数学危机
<caleb-> 预知梦 / 既视感 / déjà vu 有很多所谓的 *科学* 解释，但都无法证明
 * ineed 最早的无理数问题，后来的罗素悖论
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道之下 都是 灰灰
<caleb-> 一般人说的 *科学* 常常包含了 伪科学/胡说八道
<caleb-> 砖家叫兽：兲朝动车最安全
 * ineed 但数学又不能划归科学
<caleb-> 砖家叫兽：三峡大坝可挡千年一遇洪水
<CyrusYzGTt> 闡教 截教 人教 你們一定要現世啊。。
<caleb-> 其实就是 砖家叫兽 假 科学之名 行 胡说八道 之实
<CyrusYzGTt> 人族危在旦夕
<CyrusYzGTt> 那叫 胡謅
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 竟然是 youtube在使用 gpu加速。。
<caleb-> 1995 日本 7.2 级阪神地震，震垮了号称可挡 8 级地震的高速路
<caleb-> 因为建造时的 *科学* 对地震研究不够多
<CyrusYzGTt> xijiao§ ..hi 被gfw封印的。。
 * ineed 柯西关于无穷小的定义也不够完善，近代的数学已微积分为基石，但无穷小都定义不够完善，如果有一天微积分出问题了，那近代数学不就垮了
<CyrusYzGTt> 科學 在吾心目中成了 誣陷 假冒僞劣 欺騙的代名詞
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 剝削
<caleb-> 科学是好的，盲信就不对了
<caleb-> http://www.guokr.com/article/56741/ # 真有“味觉地图”吗？
<kk> caleb- ⇪ ti: 真有“味觉地图”吗？ - 谣言粉碎机 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<caleb-> 可以肯定的是，此前的关于“味觉地图”的说法是错误的。
 * ineed 真正的智慧就是从不盲信，即使那是来自于神的声音
<caleb-> 但因为味觉地图深入人心，仍有许多人拒绝相信实验，宁可相信伪科学味觉地图
<maxupeng> 在看VIM插件的帮助文档里，由一句话看不明白：
<xxxx> 只是敏感区域
<caleb-> 三人成虎啊，相信味觉地图的人多了，就把它当真理了
<maxupeng> \be   or   :BufExplorer，我知道后面:BufExplorer是在命令模式下按：，然后输入BufExplorer，不知道前面\be该怎么按？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 就好像 僞神 說得多了，也成真了 就像那 某某神
 * ineed 那号称人类的智慧无法证明的第五公设，难道真的只有外星人才能证明
<caleb-> (伪)科学：潜意识 <- 其实谁能做实验证明有潜意识存在？
<caleb-> 但因为说 潜意识 的人多了，所以大家都觉得 潜意识 是科学
<caleb-> 其实照剃刀原理应该把 潜意识 干掉才对
<ineed> 呵呵
<caleb-> 真科学：知之为知之，不知为不知
<CyrusYzGTt> 那是 神經元集智 下的產物是 本源集智
<caleb-> 伪科学：砖家叫兽们
<caleb-> 伪科学：走进科学拍摄组
 * ineed 提到近代物理和数学，有一个人不得不提，那就是牛顿，号称被苹果砸开窍的人，为什么那个苹果砸的不是我呢？郁闷。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 爲什麼不是 隕石
<wjchen> 论坛还是上不去吗…………
<CyrusYzGTt> 找 一葉 
<tenzu> wjchen: com.cn可以
 * ineed 苹果
<wjchen> com.cn 和org.cn什么区别，服务器不同？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.visionunion.com/article.jsp?code=201110140011
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 手机QQ浏览器Logo设计抢先看 - 视觉同盟(VisionUnion.com)
<ineed> Apple -> Isaac Newton 
<cocoongg> 是阿，论坛上不去阿怎么
<ineed> Apple Steve Jobs
 * ineed 为什么是苹果？
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼 要提起 賈伯斯
<caleb-> ineed: 因为你晚了三百年
<RuiZi> 哈哈 我来了又
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 你晚了 1億年
<RuiZi> UBUNTU 11.10 不错呀
<wjchen> 11.10貌似左上角的hot corner没有了。
<shuaiming> hello
 * ineed Riemann猜想，统一场论的万能方程式，第五公设，能解决之一，估计就能名留千古
<kk> shuaiming, 好  ㍨ 
<shuaiming> 可以用中文吗
<caleb-> shuaiming: yes we can
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, Hitachi 那个 bug 好蛋疼..
<shuaiming> 呵呵  你们好
<shuaiming> 请多多关照
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: hotplug?
<caleb-> GNUdog|office: 啥 bug?
<lubcat> .test
<ineed> caleb-: 超弦理论，是不是有这么个东东？
<caleb-> ineed: 有啊
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 不是 hotplug，acpihp 那个模块的
<GNUdog|office> 和 pciehp 的 event 不一样
<GNUdog|office> caleb-, 不告诉你 ^^
<caleb-> GNUdog|office: 你傲娇了
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: 我在问日立要一台机器, 超特殊的box...
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 我看见那个 bug 了
<GNUdog|office> 看着看着，我就隐隐作痛
<GNUdog|office> caleb-, 哇哈哈哈
<shuaiming> 你们有服务器的架构吗
<shuaiming> 能不能发我一份
<caleb-> shuaiming: 太陇统了
<adam8157> GNUdog|office: 我今天依然发发邮件 跑跑job...实在是懒
<caleb-> shuaiming: 要啥架构？
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 这就是跑 errata 的悲剧…
<shuaiming> ubuntu server 架构的书
<caleb-> shuaiming: 安装？
<GNUdog|office> adam8157, 比较容易有疲劳感
<shuaiming> 配置
<caleb-> shuaiming: lamp?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 难得有时间搞回老东西，mutt搞完了搞slrn
<caleb-> shuaiming: 想搞哪一类服务？
<ineed> bachue_: 巴黎高师里面是不是有个什么布尔巴基的学派，号称要重编数学，但貌似挂了
<shuaiming> 不是有本书叫做ubuntu server 最佳案例吗
<caleb-> ineed: http://www.matrix67.com/blog/ # 有看这博客么？
<kk> caleb- ⇪ ti: Matrix67: My Blog 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: slrn是啥
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你就从来不登录gtalk的么
<ineed> caleb-: 没
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还要弄这种东西, GR就好
 * ineed is away......
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐干啥呢?
<roylez> adam8157: 忙
<adam8157> iOpera: ee干啥呢?
<tenzu> 主席连打游戏的时间都没有了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: slrn, 读nntp的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: slrn, 度nntp的，多年前看毛图
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新闻组?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那时候binary 新闻组是毛图最好来源
<MeaCulpa> 现在只能看看笑话和吵架了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新闻组貌似落寞的不行了. lang.c都没啥人气
<MeaCulpa> 俄罗斯还有毛图...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我国主要是被微软搞得...中文组名，nngx gb2312
<mengfei> 刚重装完系统和软件，有多少人也升级了？
<Kandu> ubuntu 的開發是基於 debian testing 或是 sid?
<mengfei> sid
<Kandu> thx :)
<caleb-> Kandu: ubuntu universe 一般是 sync from sid
<caleb-> Kandu: ubuntu main 是自己搞的，和 debian 差异不少
<caleb-> 所以只能说 ubnutu universe 大致(不是全部)是基于 sid
<Kandu> 呃， universe component?
<CyrusYzGTt> Linux All-In-One Desk Reference For Dummies
<iOpera> shit cfy
<wjchen> 有谁知道能否把evolution的账户迁移到thunderbird?
<caleb-> Kandu: ubuntu 只支持 main / restricted
<caleb-> Kandu: main / restricted 的包很少
<caleb-> Kandu: universe / multiverse 不在支持之列
<caleb-> Kandu: 所以常常遇到 universe 的包不能用, segfault 啥的
<Kandu> caleb-: 謝謝。 我都搞不清 ubuntu 有幾個 repo component 了
 * MeaCulpa 有啥办法让windows的剪贴板不贴回车...
<caleb-> 因为 main 和 debian 差很多，universe 又多半只是 rebuild from sid
<caleb-> 所以 ubuntu 常有些奇怪 bug
<caleb-> ubnutu main 一味追新，太不稳定
<Kandu> caleb-: /me 繼續用搞得清的 debian
<caleb-> debian 的原则是能不 rebuild 就不 rebuild
<caleb-> 所以 debian 兼容性一直处理得不错
<CyrusYzGTt> 女媧弄黃土，摶作愚下人。散在六合間，濛濛若埃塵。
<Kandu> caleb-: 多謝答疑，你怎麼知道這麼清楚呢
<caleb-> 兼容性好的 distro: debian / rhel
<caleb-> 兼容性不好的 distro: ubuntu / fedora
<caleb-> upstream 一般要用稳定的 reference system
<caleb-> 不可以随便用太新的 toolchain
<caleb-> 不然怎么死的都不知道
 * adam8157 即使是我们公司, 用Debian的人也很多
<caleb-> adam8157: RH?
<adam8157> yep
<caleb-> ...
<wwu> caleb-: what is RH?
<CyrusYzGTt> 衆人皆醉我亦醉，哀哉誰問醒三閭。
<jiero> wwu:  RedHat
<tenzu> 饿了
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: 自己写程序，过滤回车
<wwu> jiero: wow
<adam8157> 如花
<caleb-> 弱化
<Cherrot> 有人在Ubuntu11.10装sunpinyin吗？ 为什么无法配置呢
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: 挂个 kbd_hook 在 ctrl+v 上 
<CyrusYzGTt> 海水朝朝朝朝朝朝朝落，浮雲長長長長長長長消。
<MeaCulpa> 哇，居然韩寒都被发到newsgrp里了
<MeaCulpa> cn.com.sina.blog.hanhan
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: com.ibm.developerworks.cn.linux
<hawk1918> what is new about 2 cold?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新闻组现在还有人气么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老头子玩的东西，还挺潮
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 吾在 freenet看新聞組的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 基本都是读，我国没人发
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 我国内只看看成人笑话...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新闻组的架构感觉落伍, 服务器同步...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 成人笑話，看QQ的就是了
<hawk1918> what@kind of news group do you mean ?
<hamo> adam8157: 新闻组可是一段历史啊..
<hamo> adam8157: 你去看多少牛逼的是都发生在usenet...
<adam8157> hamo: 以前嘛
<caleb-> 那年代不发生在 news group 也没法发生了
<hawk1918> When? 
<caleb-> 这里谁还知道 gopher 的？
<hawk1918> There is sth wrong with my irc software i can not input chinese character
<hamo> caleb-: 知道..但是我能上网的时候..这东西已经死了...
<hawk1918> Have anyone tried 11.10 yet ?
<hamo> adam8157: .....
<adam8157> hamo: 自己看名字去
<hamo> adam8157: 我这乱码...
<adam8157> hamo: 英文也乱码?
<adam8157> hamo: 还乱码 弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...
 * adam8157 vimperator :set encoding=utf-8
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我也想看新聞組，，怎麼在 TB設置
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吾經常遠程編輯，使用 gvim
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ssh过去vim吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 掛載遠程目錄，然後利用本地的gvim編輯
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: o
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 差不多
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: Emacs党飘过...TB看不了usenet吧？
 * Kandu 發現 vimperator 會改變一些瀏覽器行為，即使刪掉 vimperator 也不復原
<adam8157> Kandu: 例如?
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ TB可以設置 新聞組的，可是吾不會配置
<Kandu> adam8157: music.google.cn 的播放器頁面
<Kandu> 原本是很乾淨的頁面，有了 vimperator 就不乾淨了。刪掉它後還是不乾淨。 post-remove 沒寫好，貌似
<adam8157> hamo: 你看新闻组是通过google group吧
<hamo> adam8157: 搜是..看是gnus
<adam8157> hamo: gnus...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不怕墙
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我觉得新闻组比较适合在GFW内用
<MeaCulpa> hamo: tb看新闻组还是不错的，尤其遇到恶心的非uf-8组名的时候
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/10/11/iced-out-24-carat-gold-macbook-pro-proves-diamonds-are-an-apple/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 「金」雕细琢的新一代贵气逼人 Macbook Pro 登场
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/10/13/garmin-ant-adapter-for-iphone-hits-the-fcc/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Garmin 将 iPhone ANT+ 适配器送达 FCC
<Morladim> 金子
<adam8157> hamo: MeaCulpa 新闻组要本地同步的?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/10/14/oxford-researchers-show-off-autonomous-wildcat-vehicle-no-gps/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 牛津大学展示自动驾驶的吉普车，不用 GPS 就会自己找路唷～
<howl> Hi all. :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼來了，快吐口水
<Morladim> 吐哪儿
<Morladim> 屏幕上？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: TB里面，account吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不要
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ..木有新聞組，地址
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 在线的?
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelg?nodeId=200529700
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon.com Help: Kindle Keyboard Software Update Untitled Document
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111014/114911.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 桌面版Google Maps测试用WebGL替换flash_LinuxEden开源社区-Linux伊甸园
<hamo> adam8157: 还真3.3了..
<hamo> adam8157: 真心不想折腾了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 就是想请问一下oneconf该怎么使用呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348730 我在系统了通过软件中心已经安装了，但是在应用程序里找不到，我想知道该怎么把它调出来使用呢？我把我安装的图发上来，大家帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziliaina — 2011-10-14 17:27 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那可以搞个看看
<Morladim> flash真心不喜欢
<hamo> adam8157: amazon连个changelog都木有...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主要是正规的大节点有很多到处收集的信息，比如"com.feedburner.commandline-fu", 比如韩寒，比如reddit
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: email+nntp基本能满足我娱乐需求了
<adam8157> Some of the features included in this update are:
<MeaCulpa> 关键是用了mutt就要用足，nntp的客户端也是一个agent,另外调用mutt来看的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 总之是多年前的老东西了，我很久没碰了，这两天有点蛋疼才摸的
<Kandu> adam8157: 推薦下 vimperator 的插件？
<adam8157> Kandu: 没用哦, 纯vimperator就够了
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: pentadactyl
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在还有活着的新闻组嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 国内我记得有非utf-8的，新帆，国外基本老样子
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 另外M$也是新闻组的推手，至少前几年是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 新帆竟然还活着。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只記得 opera那個
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 新闻组。。。 唉唉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 新帆本来就是半路出家的吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 新帆都是gb2312的中文组名，看了就烦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，同烦，所以很久不新闻组了
<Evanescence> 你们新闻组用的是什么软件?有用slrn的么?
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你用的slrn?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: slrn++
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我不会用,装了,没成功配置
<MeaCulpa> 以前的配置掉了，现在东拼西凑中
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 贴配置
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 求配置
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 回家再说
<MeaCulpa> 我还在拼凑呢
<MeaCulpa> 自己的n年前早没了
<Evanescence> 在google上找了半天,就是没slrn的好的配置,而且配置看别人的,超级难,没有入门级别的
<Evanescence> slrn配置就跟一门语言似的
<adam8157> https://github.com/aniederl/config-slrn
<kenifanying> kk, 想死你了……
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘LIVECD安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348741 刻录机坏了，使用硬盘ISO进行安装，命令如下： kernel /vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd /initrd.lz 在进入LIVECD系统前，出现了登录窗口，只有游客和其他选项，选择其他需要密码（天知道），只好以游客进 ...
<Evanescence> adam8157: thx
<nie> 擦。。。
<jiero> Im back.
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/158378.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: [视频]iOS 5不完美越狱教程_Apple iPhone_cnBeta.COM
<Morladim> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20111014/114953.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: GateOne──网页版SSH模拟终端_LinuxEden开源社区-Linux伊甸园
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: thXD
<adam8157> hamo: http://irising.me/2011/10/11314/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Kindle3 固件升级到 3.3的福利 | Page to Page
<hamo> adam8157: 对原有的越狱和字体Hack没有影响，可以正常升级和使用。
<hamo> adam8157: 我喜欢这个...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10的安装速度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348751 吓我一大跳啊。。。比win7还快～～当然是拔了网线的 可惜一开机 附加驱动 这软件就出了点小问题。。重启好了。。 但是为什么没装驱动就有unity？看这效果不像是unity-2D啊 N卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2011-10-14 18:10 
<ScarletWolf> 呃。。。快下班了，IRC登录上来了。。。
<link307> 有人升级11.10了吗？
<Jagdwurst> 没有
<adam8157> 曝足协内部质疑卡马乔 过早暴露国足实力致输球
<hamo> adam8157: 过早暴露国足没有实力吧？
<mengfei> 我下午刚升到11.10，不过我是重新装的
<hamo> adam8157: 再说，这还用暴露？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 国足有实力？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: lol
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 有实力会输给10人的伊拉克？
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥...
<adam8157> 吃啥...
<adam8157> 啥...
<adam8157> ..
<adam8157> .
<hamo> adam8157: 不吃了..明中午一起...
<adam8157> hamo: ...别给rh丢人
 * lainme 老师说过，落后也是秘密
<tenzu> 吃个蛋...
<hamo> adam8157: ^^
<Morladim> 一个蛋不够
<adam8157> tenzu: 现在确实每天吃鸡蛋补充蛋白, 还准备买煮蛋器每天早上俩晚上俩
<adam8157> tenzu: 增肌啊
<Morladim> 吃多了会不会胆固醇过高
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: dan^4？
<tenzu> adam8157: 锻炼, 然后吃蛋白粉才长肌肉
<jiero> ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 蛋白粉味道不好
<adam8157> 鸡蛋牛奶就好
<yy007> 11.10有人用没 
<jiero> lainme:  +1
<tenzu> adam8157: 那样长的慢, 不过你这岁数应该已经不长了
<adam8157> tenzu: 原味酸奶贵啊...
<jiero> adam8157: 有人诅咒你。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0 锻炼还不长?
<jiero> adam8157: 你多高啊。185cm？
<adam8157> jiero: 默默的警告一次, 再有就kick
<adam8157> jiero: 178
<jiero> lol
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么可能！
<adam8157> jiero: 肌肉 不是说个头
<adam8157> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> adam8157: ？
<tenzu> adam8157: 过了发育期了呗, 你当你还青春呢?
<adam8157> jiero: 那张照片旁边人衬托得高
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥要踢我。
<adam8157> 长长肌肉就好
<adam8157> jiero: 你说有人诅咒我, 我说那人再有就kick
<jiero> adam8157: 去锻炼吧。长期坚持就有了。
<adam8157> jiero: 快两个月了 
<hamo> adam8157: 有啥减肚子的方法？
<jiero> adam8157: 好吧。。。我爸乐于健身5年了。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我一个同学, 想长肌肉, 结果越练越瘦, 笑死我了
<adam8157> hamo: 少吃
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<jiero> hamo: 睡地板上，然后把肚子撑起来睡觉
<tenzu> hamo: 一天两顿饭, 都是素食, 一个月搞定肚腩
<hamo> tenzu: 好吧...两顿是指早餐和中餐？不吃肉会不会饿？
<adam8157> hamo: 要不要传授你一个月减掉12斤的经验?
<hamo> adam8157: 求传授...
<adam8157> hamo: 少吃
<adam8157> lol
<tenzu> hamo: 午餐和晚餐. 不吃肉一定会饿, 所以得忍
<jiero> hamo: 只吃蔬菜。
<jiero> hamo: 吃2斤也没问题
<jiero> hamo: 我一天能吃1.5KG蔬菜
<hamo> tenzu: 不吃早餐啊？
 * Kandu hamo 素食者表示不感到餓，然後，挨餓有益身心健康
<jiero> hamo: 你明白。饿只是1个小时的事情。
<tenzu> hamo: 我到办公室就9点多了, 等不了两个小时就吃午饭...
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 我的PPS为什么打开闪一下就自动关闭？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348755 我安装的是ubuntu11.10.怎么彻底删除PPS？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 coldraincn — 2011-10-14 18:29 
<jiero> hamo: 昨天我中午没吃，早上1块面包 50g。
<Jagdwurst> 温飽足而施㸒欲
 * hamo .......
 * adam8157 收工
<yy007> 有人没
<Jagdwurst> yy007: 没用11.10
<lainme> yy007: 我用11.10
<yy007> 刚才不关机了一下  然后就开机就没有unity了
 * gfrog oops, 蛋蛋闪了，忘了问明天FAD在哪里了。。。
<hata> 这个版本号太光棍
<hata> 坚决不用
<whsailing> 用gnome的，不用unity
<hamo> gfrog: 北航..
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 廣府北京路航空機械廠。。 怎麼有種實業家的感覺，，瞎說的
<gfrog> hamo: 我知道，具体地点忘记啦。
<hamo> gfrog: 新主楼会议厅吧..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我要用光盘安装ubuntu,并和原有的win7组成双系统. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348760 是不是我把iso直接刻盘,然后重启电脑从光盘启动,正常安装ubuntu就行? 然后就可以有双系统启动菜单了呢? 安装11.1 64位的,有没有需要啥注意的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 imonkey — 2011-10-14 18:49 
<hamo> gfrog: 北京航空航天大学新主楼会议中心
<hamo> gfrog: http://g.co/maps/gcv88
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 北京航空航天大学新主楼会议中心
 * hamo 准备闪人...
<jiero> 明天啊。
<jiero> 全程拍录啊。
<wzlxx> linux下有什么gtk设计器没
<link307> 要不直接等下一个lts了
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: glade2, glade3, anjuta? ...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍪ 
<link307> 有没有人直接从11.04升11.10成功了啊
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst, win下有没
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10怎么那么卡0 0 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348762 打开网页的时候卡，打开软件时也要等一下下。 是Gonme3的问题吗？ 随便问下，Gonme3关机按钮在哪- - 只找到注销和切换用户。 现在关机都用命令。而且每次关机电源都关不掉 = = 统计信息: 发表于 由 十月寒冰 — 2011-10-14 18:58 
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: 同样的应该也能在win下用
<caleb-> 11.10 是 unity 吧
<wzlxx> Jagdwurst, 多谢 在选择 qt gtk 
 * caleb- is gtk 党人
<Jagdwurst> wzlxx: win 下只会用 user32.dll 和 mfc4
<phoenixlzx> archlinux中文的版主们冒个泡.....
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: ping
 * CyrusYzGTt 在 use gnome 3.0.2
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: yo
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 3.2 都出了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 去坛子里删贴.....
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..知道，可是f16還木有release
<tenzu> 下午删了一个
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 不能只删一个....一大堆帖子...都是广告
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKyQMcSmyDI&feature=spotlight
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Haoma
<link307> 幸亏没有冲动啊，看看坛子上好多人悲剧了啊
<link307> 升级
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: done
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 干的好
<Jagdwurst> tenzu: \undo
<jiero> gg
<tenzu> big mac竟然没吃饱
<phoenixlzx> 额....怎么没给哭熊留个帖子...全干掉了啊
<tenzu> 他来晚了, 活该
<phoenixlzx> 呵呵
<quanru> 有人吗  为什么 nautilus 自动退出  
<quanru> ubuntu 11.10的   终端提示段错误 然后自动退出
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 11.10升级后一直充电 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348763 一直处于充电状态如图，而且其实也不知道是不是在充电，反正一直显示0：02后充满 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2011-10-14 19:15 
<step2by> 为什么我用lftp下载的文本是乱码呢？ 
<caleb-> step2by: binary mode
<caleb-> step2by: 用 binary mode
<step2by> caleb-, 下载方式么？
<caleb-> step2by: ftp 的下载方式
<step2by> caleb-, 哦 我试下
<pocoyo> 我勒个乖乖 kk 都从com.cn取帖子了。
<step2by>  caleb- 我用的 get -a filename 还是乱码啊
<caleb-> step2by: binary
<step2by> caleb-, 怎么输呢 ？ help说-a默认就是二进制啊
<caleb-> step2by: 就输 binary
<caleb-> step2by: 然后 get
<step2by> caleb-, 未知命令。。
<caleb-> step2by: -a 是 ascii mode
<pityonline> hi there，有人有办法同步 chromium 的书签吗？
<step2by> caleb-, binary get filename 不行啊 未知命令
<caleb-> step2by: 估计你下的不是 utf8, 你误以为乱码了
<caleb-> step2by: 用 file 看看你下的是啥文档
<step2by> caleb-, first--exec-(10-13).txt: ISO-8859 text, with CRLF line terminators
<caleb-> step2by: 嗯，看来是 gb 编码
<caleb-> step2by: 用 gedit 或 browser 开，应该没乱码
 * pityonline hi there，有人有办法同步 chromium 的书签吗？
<step2by> caleb-, 那怎么办呢
<caleb-> step2by: 要不用 iconv 转成 utf8
<caleb-> pityonline: --enable-synced-bookmarks-folder
<caleb-> pityonline: chrome 不是可以 sync 的么？
<pityonline> caleb-: 当然，默认填上 google 帐户就能同步，但有些日子不能了，估计是被墙导致的
<caleb-> 那没办法了
<caleb-> 实体翻墙吧
<pityonline> caleb-: 而且我用 vpn 和 hosts 都无法同步，只见同步那个圈儿在转，但服务器上没有新的数据
<pityonline> caleb-: ……
<caleb-> 不然就打倒墙啊
<caleb-> chome 有 2 Billion Users 了
<caleb-> 最快年底会干掉 firefox
<Evanescence> 以前还能不翻墙收Gmail,现在getmail比如翻墙,不然老是错误sockt error 110
<step2by> caleb-, 好了 谢谢
<cocoongg> 现在gmail能收吗
<caleb-> 国内还是很多人用 gmail / gtalk 吧
<neolkb> caleb-, 就是很慢
<CyrusYzGTt> 只要是 IT 和企業用吧，，
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • windows下的dd命令怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348770 在linux下工作时特别喜欢linux的一个命令叫dd。可以用来备份，用dd if=/home/sun/Other/CDLinux.iso of=/dev/sdb来制作usb启动盘，可就是不知道在windows该如何使用？请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaogang89 — 2011-10-14 19:34 
<neolkb> ..没有在windows这样用过
<maivel> 有谁pacman升级4.0了么？
<freeayu> 有 谁升到11.1１b 了嘛
<maivel> yaourt不能用了啊
<grxixi> 同志们换11.10了吗
<freeayu> I'm upgrading
<grxixi> 恩
<neolkb> 11.10怎么样?
<grxixi> 我昨天折腾到2点，总算装上了
<neolkb> ?
<caleb-> freeayu: 升到一半？
<freeayu> yeah
<grxixi> neolkb: 不咋样
<maxupeng> 请问一下在map映射中怎样拿到正在编辑的文件的路径？？？？
<grxixi> 11.10源怎么找
<neolkb> grxixi, 是GNOME么?
<maxupeng> gnome和utity都有
<grxixi> neolkb: 不是GNOME
<grxixi> neolkb: 默认是没有GNOME3到
<neolkb> gnome比utity爽
<caleb-> unity--
<neolkb> utity有点防MAC的感觉
<grxixi> 默认是unity
<grxixi> 恩，就是不知到有没有快点到源
<whye> utity怎么快速切换工作区  不用键盘  只用鼠标的那种 
<grxixi> 谁知道源
<grxixi> 谁知道原来到源还能用吗
<Cherrot> ubuntu装完后会重配置字体么？root下的字体很难看
<grxixi> 11.10beta的源还能用吗
<Cherrot> grxixi: 貌似都能用啊
<Cherrot> grxixi: beta不知道
<grxixi> 用beta的源吧
<grxixi> 貌似正式版的源还没有啊
<neolkb> utity貌似还没有用鼠标切换的吧 gnome3可以
<whye> utity怎么设置 ：当鼠标移到左上角时，全部窗口排列显示？？？
<neolkb> whye,  我只在gnome上看到过 呵呵
<whye> 在10.04下用习惯了  多窗口时感觉很方面  现在找不到这个功能  不习惯了
<neolkb> whye, 装插件
<neolkb> 论坛上找找 应该会有
<whye> 在10.04下都可以设置 鼠标移到左下角，左上角。什么显示桌面 等等
<whye> deluge在utity下点关闭后，程序是在运行，然后再怎么点都不出来界面  不知是不是bug
<pityonline> ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell 中网络连接有个飞行模式
<pityonline> 但好像不能飞
<neolkb> pityonline, 不能飞??
 * Cherrot 让网络飞一会儿……
<neolkb> 你们谁在北京上班的呀?
<pityonline> neolkb: 飞行模式打开好像就会打开热点功能，设置不对会反复提示错误
<pityonline> neolkb: 我在
<neolkb> 房租好贵呀//
<neolkb> pityonline, 在哪呢
<vissible> 现在有哪几个发行版还在用的gnome2啊？
<neolkb> opensuse
<caleb-> debian
<neolkb> ubuntu 10.04
<neolkb> fedora 14
<pityonline> neolkb: 知春路
<neolkb> pityonline, 哟 不远哟 我在软件园
<vissible> 好像都不原生支持x220的网卡啊
<neolkb> 西二旗
<neolkb> 我的x201完全兼容
<neolkb> 不行就下个驱动OK
<neolkb> 貌似只有在fedora 上找不到无线驱动 
<neolkb> 唯一没安装成功是在redhat 企业版 和centios
<pityonline> neolkb: 哦，这块儿人多
<purkylin> 大家好
<kk> purkylin, 好  ㍬ 
<neolkb> vissible, ubuntu原生就有thinkpad的驱动, fedroa要自己装,opensuse连小红帽的驱动都有
<vissible> neolkb, 多谢。现在用的10.04
<neolkb> vissible, ubuntu的长期版本还是值得信耐 呵呵
<purkylin> 我的gnome3怎么卡在哪了，进不去呀
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 好吧 求大神分析一下arch安装的时候各个包的作用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348781 求大神RT. 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-10-14 20:06 
<naked89> gnome3有没有什么好的学习教程 
<naked89> 比如说改主题等
<cocoongg> 改主题作什么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10Unity3D的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348789 有时候正常，有时候成了这个样子了，而且异常的次数远远大于正常次数，我是：64位系统的 统计信息: 发表于 由 WZbuntu — 2011-10-14 20:34 
<acer_> hello
<kk> acer_, 好  ㍬ 
<Guest1602> hello,
<naked89> gnome3怎么改主题
<acer_> 我需要注册密码么？
<acer_> 还有改名字
<Guest52639> 我笔记本风扇不转，温度很高，
<Guest52639> google了两天了，也没找到解决办法
<naked89> gnome3怎么显示关机键
<Guest52639> 谁能帮下我
<angelife> 有图片上传用那个网站
<lenovoz> 天气20度以下，但本本cpu60度，键盘有点热
<angelife> 大图
<tenzu> angelife: 看 /top
<naked89> 风扇被卡住了  温度当然高了 
<lenovoz> 新买的
<angelife> Room topic is: encode utf-8 || Ubuntu中文 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC Guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<kk> angelife ⇪ t: Homepage | Ubuntu
<angelife> ok
<tenzu> top什么时候改了
<tenzu> angelife: http://imagebin.org/
<lenovoz> 应该有个 /etc/powersave/thermal 文件的，10.04怎么找不到？
<angelife> 恩,找到了谢谢
<angelife> tenzu: 谢谢
<cfy> n = （++x） + （++x）;
<tenzu> angelife: 不客气
<cfy> 尼玛,还有这种题目...
<angelife> tenzu: :)
<lenovoz> 找了很多内容都是thinkpad的
<lenovoz> 奇怪的是昨天有次开机，风扇狂转，重启之后似乎听不到声音了
<lenovoz> 至今未听到
<lenovoz> 此处应该有高手在场的，帮忙给点思路，不必step by step
<lenovoz> 这个文件/etc/powersave/thermal 在哪？
<ofan> good morning...
<phoenixlzx> ofan: Good evening...
 * tenzu 拜神
<ofan> lol
<step2by> goodbye...
<ofan> nnd 起了个大早，教授又把课取消了..
<step2by> 你在国外啊？
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/YGJffsufXAA/ 我想买这个
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 尼玛！男子健身器材再度升级，全新第三代横空出世！！！_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 健身器材 恶搞 雷人 邪恶
<NoIE> snugglecat: 煎蛋上看过了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<NoIE> 话说，这东西女的不能用吗？
<snugglecat> NoIE, :)
<snugglecat> 煎蛋???
<NoIE> snugglecat: 常去煎蛋吗？
<jarodlau> 谁有使用grub2制作win7 , ubuntu,启动盘的经验?  
<snugglecat> 不知道煎蛋是哪
<snugglecat> 第一次听说
<tenzu> yunfan: 你前天让我帮你ping个域名?
<NoIE> snugglecat: http://jandan.net/2011/10/13/tug_toner.html
<kk> NoIE ⇪ ti: 恶搞视频：这也是健身器材哟！[v]
<yunfan> tenzu: timeout
<kaio> XD
<kaio> 這是女用的吧,　男生為何多此一舉？ＸＤ
<tenzu> yunfan: 域名再给我发一下
<loiac> 又发现一个bug    如果打开一个文本文件直接用ctrl+space切输入法  文本编辑器会自动退出
<yunfan> tenzu: 都跟你说了 timeout了
<tenzu> yunfan: ...
<loiac> 不知道是因为和我原来的配置文件有冲突  还是系统的bug
<yunfan> tenzu: 台湾老帮我ping过了
<tenzu> yunfan: 好吧, 这周太忙了, 都没空看irc
<yunfan> tenzu: 为何前天叫你的事 你现在都知道 难道你是配了规则 有你的消息都发到一个特别的地方？ 我这里只是提示 但是不告诉位置
<Gnoy> 我现在不能调节量度了，怎么办
<tenzu> yunfan: 在away log里啊,前天晚上看到了,今天还记得
<yunfan> tenzu: pidgin有这功能？
<tenzu> yunfan: irssi
<snugglecat> NoIE, 谢了， 我去看看。 knownbad 送我那个视频里的健身器给我
<Gnoy> 我记得要设置一个配置文件，但不记得是哪个管屏幕亮度的了
<cfy> 尼玛,fn(a,++a)
<cfy> 还有这种的...
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助：archlinux+gnome3.2中调节保存屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348802 Code: 解决办法： //打开终端，安装配置编辑器 安装 dconf-editor //打开配置编辑器(已经安装过的童鞋直接Alt+F2输入如下命令即可) dconf-editor 进入配置编辑器，左边的树型菜单里面，依次org->gnome->power-manager 然后在右边找到b ...
<tenzu> kk怎么抓这么多出来
<Gnoy> kk: 我试试看
<kk> Gnoy, 我们都应该尽力。  ㍭ 
<yunfan> kk: 额 你又活了
<yunfan> tenzu: 你试过新版ub了？
<kk> yunfan, 是什么让你觉得我有它？  ㍭ 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你有了？？而且是它？？
<tenzu> yunfan: 没, 对那个不感兴趣
<Kandu> cfy: 標準沒規定是吧？
<Gnoy> kk: 你试过这个软件吗？
<kk> Gnoy, 你觉得我应该尝试一下呢？  ㍭ 
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得,压栈顺序不是不一定的么...
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm
<cfy> Kandu: 来检测下你的C水平 :D
<ofan> cfy: 还在搞...
<Gnoy> kk: 只是问问
<cfy> ofan: 下午在看电视剧..
<kk> Gnoy, 什么是你最喜爱的电影？  ㍭ 
<Kandu> cfy: 不用測，肯定不及格
<Kandu> cfy: c 裡面函數的多個參數，是作為表達式看待的麼？
<Gnoy> kk: 三傻大闹宝莱坞，话说，我们跑题了
<Kandu> cfy: 剛那個，應該說是計算順序不一定，壓棧的話，還是一定的，只要知道調用約定
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10中怎么开启GNOME3？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348813 安装完Ubuntu11.10后，默认是Unity桌面，还有三个分别是：Recover Console, Uniti 2D, 用户自定义。 而没有像Ubuntu11.04里的Classic模式，请问怎么进入GNOME3？ 期待大家的回答，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hymer2011 — 2011-10-14 21:23 
<cfy> Kandu: 不是作为表达式吧,不清楚
<Kandu> cfy: 不過現在 gcc 搞的各種所謂優化，很讓人蛋疼啊
<cfy> Kandu: 压栈,从左到右还是反过来?
<Kandu> cfy: 右到左
<cfy> Kandu: 一定么?我记得没说一定吧
<Kandu> cfy: 你說不一定呃
<oooo4dzd> 有人用java编GUI么
<cfy> Kandu: 我记得是不一定
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<oooo4dzd> 遇到过exception的问题吗
<cfy> Kandu: 标准说一定了?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<Kandu> cfy: 沒看過標準
<Kandu> cfy: 不過調用約定應該寫進 abi 的吧
<cfy> Kandu: 算了,能进复赛就好...
<cfy> Kandu: abi是啥?
<Kandu> cfy: application binary interface
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: calling convention 指定的話，壓棧順序就一定
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,我就是说,要看具体实现吧
<Kandu> cfy: 不過 gcc 的優化就很厲害了，只要是一次性編譯的，都能優化到他媽都不認識
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc的 avx很好
<frost_> 第一次进来
<frost_> 呵呵呵 
<frost_> 居然还有这个频道
<cfy> Kandu: 我喜欢gnu的a?:b扩展
<Kandu> cfy: 若參數看作表達式，那就好解釋 a, ++a 兩個，不知哪個先執行，所以結果未知
<Kandu> cfy: a?b:c  這個?
<Su-Ge> 有尝试过11.10的朋友吗。不知为什么我的nautilus文件管理器一直崩溃，用命令行启动，提示有段错误。有其他的文件管理器推荐一下吧？
<frost_> 大家好 这里面是讨论什么的啊
<frost_> 我刚才从10。04升级10。10 半路司机 歇菜
<cfy> Kandu: a?a:b可以写为a?:b
<cfy> Kandu: c=a;c?c:b;
<Su-Ge> 文件管理器经常崩溃啊。。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 应该不是表达式吧,我想
<Su-Ge> 感觉自己成真空了，
<Kandu> cfy: 找到了，是說表達式來着
<cfy> Kandu: 所以?
<Kandu> cfy: fn(a, ++a) 中的兩個表達式，哪個先執行不一定
<Su-Ge> 貌似是因为安装了nautilus-open-naltermia，卸载试试看。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.那标准有没有说压栈顺序?
<Zypeh> 哟
<Kandu> cfy: 沒找到
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.a?:b,至少可以省了中间变量
<Kandu> cfy: 確實不錯
<cfy> Kandu: 唉,明天做题....不知道能复赛不..
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼比賽？
<cfy> Kandu: 第六届全国信息技术应用水平大赛
<Kandu> cfy: 不過剛剛那些題是？
<cfy> Kandu: 去年的题目吧,我想,准确的说是上届的
<cfy> 不能在赋值语句中通过赋值运算符“=”对字符型数组进行整体赋值
<cfy> 这句话错了?
<Kandu> cfy: 那早睡吧，明天精神好點兒，做好點
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<cfy> 初始化?
<cfy> Kandu: 初始化算赋值么.
<cfy> Kandu: 谢谢
<Kandu> cfy: 不算
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.那为啥那句话错了
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 這話沒錯
<long> 破处啊
<long> 哥哥们在干嘛
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm
<cfy> Kandu: 45替
<cfy> Kandu: 45题
<Kandu> cfy: ..
<Kandu> cfy: 這些題目裡面，有些就是錯誤的題
<cfy> Kandu: 还有52题,
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得取决于f(4)和f(2)哪个先算阿
<RuiZi> 我就想不明白     TMD中国教育 计算机题为什么用笔试
<maplebeats> 问个sort的问题。。。。
<caleb-> RuiZi: 因为电脑不够
<cfy> RuiZi: 上机的...
<caleb-> 其实用笔也是不错滴，问题在于试题出得不好
<cfy> RuiZi: 什么时侯笔试了?
<cfy> maplebeats: 说吧
<cfy> Kandu: 我哭我了.fwrite这种,从来没用过..
<maplebeats> 怎么让sort排序，两位数在个位数前面。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 倒序???
<cfy> maplebeats: 位数降序,然后再大小升序么?
<maplebeats> 这个。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府人士
<cfy> maplebeats:  22,23,1,2么?
<maplebeats> 对对
<maplebeats> 就是这个。。。蛋疼死我了
<Kandu> cfy: 這題沒錯
<Kandu> cfy: 雖然有影響，但結果不變 XD
<maplebeats> 怎么让它8 9 10 11这样子排序。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦?我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 何事？有事滾開，無事閃開
<snugglecat> maplebeats, 先分俩数组， 1位，俩位
<Kandu> cfy: 不過源碼錯了
<snugglecat> maplebeats, 然后合并
<cfy> Kandu: 什么意思?
<snugglecat> maplebeats, 插入排序行不
<Kandu> cfy: 不應該出這種題的。用未定義的源碼來考試
<cfy> maplebeats: 用qsort,然后自己写比较函数阿
<maplebeats> 我是用find排到文件，然后对文件进行sort。。。
<Kandu> cfy: f(4) f(2) 有副作用 static int i
<MeaCulpa1> .
 * MeaCulpa1 升级iOS中
<maplebeats> find . \( -name "*.rmvb" \) -type f | sort -g 
<maplebeats> 这样子排序出来，完全不能放。。。
<MeaCulpa1> find出来你就草草一个sort啦...
<snugglecat> 为啥要酱紫呢
<tusooa> eexpress: 这nick很少见
<maplebeats> 哈哈＝，＝
<maplebeats> 我新手。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你明天要被銷魂了，都是這樣的鬼題目 XD
<MeaCulpa1> 全然不管子目录？
<MeaCulpa1> 如果没有子目录你应该ls -1嘛
<maplebeats> 不管。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我看错了...我以为s也是static的...原来s不是...
<maplebeats> 我只是想把它全正常排序
<MeaCulpa1> 没子目录要find干嘛...ls -1
<cfy> Kandu: 神题阿
<Kandu> cfy: 還有錯題
<cfy> Kandu: sigh....
<cfy> Kandu: 没错,你看第一题...
<MeaCulpa1> find出来的是全路径，你的sort太粗鲁了
<maplebeats> 因为要用mplayer，所以全路径比较好
<MeaCulpa1> maplebeats: 你是要 > 一个playlist?
<louxiaxz> 我是在一块usb线转接的sata的第二硬盘上安装ubuntu的。开始安装11.04是成功的，启动器设置在第二硬盘上。插上usb就出现选择系统的界面，取下就直接进入win7，但后来升级beta2就出现麻烦了，出现 no such device ·····grub rescue的问题。那时也没太在意，用liveUSB安装了lilo就好了。但现在按从前方法装11.10时就出现错误了。出现grub-install /dve/sdbr1失
<louxiaxz> 败。后来选在sda上时倒是没出现安装错误，但是重启后出现Missing Operating System的错误·····杯催的····感觉要修复下grub
<maplebeats> 对对
<MeaCulpa1> maplebeats: 没子目录的，ls -1足够了，然后仔细按照自己要求sort
<maplebeats> ls -1出的结果一样。。。
<maplebeats> 侵略！乌贼娘-第11集.rmvb
<maplebeats> 侵略！乌贼娘-第12集.rmvb
<maplebeats> 侵略！乌贼娘-第4集.rmvb
<maplebeats> 侵略！乌贼娘-第5集.rmvb
<maplebeats> 12集在4集前面了。。。
<imganquan> ubuntu现在都没有用gnome了？
<imganquan> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 應該用三位數表示號碼，這樣容易排號 
<Kandu> cfy: 晚安
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 新手求助，怎样通过shell scripts用*绘制圆形 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348831 本人小白，这几天准备学习一下shell scripts，无意间弄了个C语言的绘圆程序，看似简单，随即想通过shell scripts来移植一下，顺便练练手，但是屡试屡败，望高手赐教，感激不尽 C程序源码： Code: #include<stdio.h>  #include<math.h>  int mai ...
<MeaCulpa1> 中文全部去掉
<maplebeats> 但是网上下载的。。。他不按3位排。。
<cfy> Kandu: 晚安:)
<maplebeats> 所以有什么办法把它反过来。。。
<tusooa> maplebeats: prename
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 中国人性感排名第八， 排在美国前
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 騙人，美國也有華人，
<maplebeats> 神马意思
<MeaCulpa1> maplebeats: 我一般下了片子先干类似这个:  ls -1 | sed 's/.*\([0-9]+\).*/mv \& SquidInfestS01\1.rmvb/g'
<MeaCulpa1> 先去掉恼人的中文再说
 * gfrog ubuntu最强大的功能就是每次重启动之后系统的行为都不一样，真是给人莫大的惊喜啊。。。
<maplebeats> 没中文就不知道它是什么玩意了＝，＝
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 肥肥
<MeaCulpa1> maplebeats: 随便取个eng名字嘛，你觉得市面上播放器对中文支持会好么...
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_ 抓
 * MeaCulpa1 升 apple系列， 烦着呢，windows里
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: 没片子看了
<maplebeats> 纠结了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa1: ppstream的老片总不更新
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 喷嚏上说的， 引用错了， 应该是排40位，40个国家排。 应该是 "...不过，在经合组织这份报告中的另外一项“您现在感觉怎样？”的调查里，中国的排名则排在美国的前面，位居第8，而美国位居第19。"
<G0t3n> hey
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 俩调查， 排第八的是另一个调查， 他张冠李戴了， 满意度是末尾
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..一邊去
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 俩调查， 排第八的是另一个调查， 他张冠李戴了， "满意度"(美国之音说的是满意度， 喷嚏说的是幸福感)是40个国家排末尾
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 您现在感觉怎么杨
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...很差，，
<snugglecat> 好吧， 幸福不
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 我都是电驴下来看的
<MeaCulpa2> ppstream不入流
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 为啥
<snugglecat> 为什么呢
<MeaCulpa2> snugglecat: 我从不用bt的东西，下不到我要的东西，审美不够大众
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我只看 A 片
<MeaCulpa2> 恩，国内下A片的不多
<cfy> 实际参数和形式参数不可以同名
<snugglecat> 我在线看的
<cfy> 这句是正确的?! C语言
<snugglecat> cfy, 为啥不能同名
<MeaCulpa2> 前段时间我硬盘坏了，随便放了几个日本的赚人气，哇塞，爆多人下
<snugglecat> cfy, 可以啊
<Kandu> cfy: 不正確
<cfy> snugglecat: 对阿
<snugglecat> cfy, 有问题吗
<cfy> Kandu: 我也觉得不正确
<Kandu> cfy: 難道又是題目錯了
<cfy> Kandu: snugglecat: http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm
<cfy> Kandu: snugglecat: 多选题 (8)下列有关函数调用的说法正确的有（ ）。BCD
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 贴你的fetchmail, procmail来看看
<G0t3n> @Kandu  你明天参赛?
<Kandu> G0t3n: cfy
<MeaCulpa2> +U
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: poll imap.gmail.com protocol IMAP
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: mda "/usr/bin/procmail"
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: keep ssl
<G0t3n> @cfy 参加c么?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 没了
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: ...比我的还少
<Kandu> cfy: 我沒話說了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: set daemon 2000  set syslog  defaults
<Kandu> cfy: 剛開始說的，肯定考不及格看來是現實
<MeaCulpa2> 你用syslog?
<MeaCulpa2> 某用户起的daemon进syslog?
<snugglecat> cfy, 好吧。 照答案吧， 中国社会是不准你有异议的。
<MeaCulpa2> ...
<cfy> Kandu: 不看了...进不去复赛就进不去吧.咱C语言是不熟...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: http://pastebin.com/yQijM8M5
<MeaCulpa2> C语言竞赛...
<snugglecat> cfy, 必须得标准答案。
<Kandu> cfy: 至少比出題的人熟
<cfy> Kandu: snugglecat: 考C,就是考C知识阿....唉,我库函数还没认全呢...
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 但是他就說你正確的答案是錯的，也沒辦法的 XD  銷魂的比賽
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 哦，等我折腾完slrn, 圆满了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 看毛的新闻组...
<snugglecat> cfy, :)
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 挺有意思的
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 里面有人发笑话...
 * MeaCulpa2 为什么没有好的cli的google reader 客户端
<Kandu> MeaCulpa2: maskray 有
<MeaCulpa2> 我用过的rss reader只有newsbeuter, 老crash
<Kandu> MeaCulpa2: google reader 抓來的，都是 xml
<MeaCulpa2> Kandu: 我知道，curl足矣
<Kandu> MeaCulpa2: 自己寫個 xslt 就好
<cfy> snugglecat: Kandu: http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm
<snugglecat> cfy, 我google了一个题目 下列说法中不正确的是（ ）. A.若用值传递方式，则形式参数不予分配内存. B.实际参数和形式参数可以同名. C.主调函数和被调用函数 ...
<snugglecat> 他说的是不正确的
<MeaCulpa2> Kandu: 毛xslt, awk, sed, grep
<ubuntu606> 来报个到
<Kandu> MeaCulpa2: 你不要又說 xml 反 unix
<cfy> snugglecat: Kandu: 最后一题,我觉得A也合法阿
<MeaCulpa2> Kandu: 问题是，我要同步greader api, share, comment之类
<snugglecat> cfy, http://news.bangkaow.com/news/20110518/168610_5.html 这个选择答案一样， 题目问的是不正确
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 软件水平程序员考前练习试题及答案解析6(5)_初级职称_帮考网考试资讯频道
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯
<ubuntu606> 这和ubuntu 中文论坛有关系吗
<MeaCulpa2> Kandu: :) 大部分rss和atom都勤于换行的，不反unix
<cfy> snugglecat: 多打了不字?
<Kandu> MeaCulpa2: :)
<cfy> snugglecat: 帮我看看最后一题,我觉得a=b可以这样吧
<ubuntu606> 没人回答呀
<snugglecat> 错了
<cfy> snugglecat: 就是A选项
<cfy> 错了?
<cfy> 不能a=b?
<snugglecat> cfy, 他是问题问的是 不正确， 供选择选择和你那个网址的大部分一样， b 是同名
<MeaCulpa2> "（-1《1）&&（-1《1）《 p》" 这都是啥符号...
<snugglecat> 91.函数调用时，下列说法中不正确的是 （ ）
<snugglecat> A.若用值传递方式，则形式参数不予分配内存
<snugglecat> B.实际参数和形式参数可以同名
<snugglecat> C.主调函数和被调用函数可以不在同一个文件中
<snugglecat> D.函数间传送数据可以使用外部全局变量
<kk> snugglecat:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> snugglecat: http://www.itatedu.com/itatCompete/compete6/fiels6/ys_c4.htm 最后一题
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 第六届全国信息技术应用水平大赛_ITAT教育网
<cfy> snugglecat: 我觉得A选项是正确的
<cfy> snugglecat: 我觉得A合法
<MeaCulpa2> 你们是国企的啊？
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa2: bitblee gtalk. 
<MeaCulpa2> pocoyo: gtalk for greader??
<snugglecat> cfy, 实验一下看看啊
 * MeaCulpa2 进了个国企才知道有职称，有高级程序员资格考试... 枉我计算机专业毕业
<cfy> snugglecat: 实验过了,-Wall -Wextra,没问题
<pocoyo> MeaCulpa2: 呃。。看错了。
<pocoyo> 当我没说
<cfy> MeaCulpa2: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa2: 无证程序猿?
<snugglecat> cfy, 应该是没问题。 但可能出题的人用的不是 gcc
<MeaCulpa2> cfy: yeah
<snugglecat> cfy, 你给的网址不大对的
<cfy> snugglecat: 我给的网址是官方的呀....
<snugglecat> 我贴的91题， 他的答案是 a
<cfy> snugglecat: 教育部的下属的......
<snugglecat> 就是说 函数调用时， bcd 都正确， B 实际参数和形式参数可以同名， 你的那个是不可以同名
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯,
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 为啥你有那么多 :0fw
<snugglecat> cfy, 你自己想， 我找的和你给的， 那个题目是一个题目， 只是换了一个问法且我的是单选。
<cfy> snugglecat: 太坑爹了..
<snugglecat> bcd是正确， 但你给的b是不能相同。 
<cfy> snugglecat: 怀疑打字打错了...
<snugglecat> cfy, 应该是教育部贪污经费不好好干事， 随便复制粘贴就算， 没有复查
<cfy> snugglecat: 我记得我2级C的时侯,有个char *p;没有申情内存啥的就直接用了....
<snugglecat> 算便改些东西
<cfy> snugglecat: 搞的我上机出错...我一位编译器坏了呢...后来仔细一看....
<snugglecat> :)
<MeaCulpa2> cfy: ...纸质题目，伪代码
<cfy> snugglecat: 尼玛,没申情内存啥的...
<cfy> MeaCulpa2: 上机也一样...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 没日期的加日期，没from是电脑发的，然后还要训练垃圾过滤
<snugglecat> 早上下雨， 我儿子自己拿把伞自己去了， 我没送
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 明白了。
<cfy> snugglecat: 都有儿子了....
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: gmail过滤过了你还过滤...
<snugglecat> 是啊
<cfy> snugglecat: 儿子多大?
<snugglecat> 6岁， 明年1年级。 打算在家上学
<cfy> snugglecat: 在家?
<cfy> snugglecat: 比崽崽小......
<MeaCulpa2> 我儿子上礼拜信誓旦旦要去动物园和猴子一起爬山...还想进笼子玩。 看到狮子老虎大喊：“猫咪”
<MeaCulpa2> iOS5 大更新啊
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa2, :)
<cfy> snugglecat: 还能在家上课?
<cfy> snugglecat: 其实老师不用听,买点辅导书就好.去听下期末复习的课
<snugglecat> 我这里可以说没动物园。 有一个很小的，那些动物都是老弱病残的， 饿的， 不看还好
<cfy> ...
<MeaCulpa2> 现在动物园没有与黑猩猩比力气的节目了
<MeaCulpa2> 本来上海动物园有的，很有意思
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 我高中时候体重是黑猩猩4倍，力量是其1/3
<cfy> .....
<snugglecat> 鸵鸟的毛都乱糟糟，像浸过烫水，割了喉， 拔了一部分毛的鸡
<cfy> MeaCulpa2: 你比过阿...这种比较不危险?黑猩猩比较温顺?
<MeaCulpa2> DNA那么接近，居然差那么多
<MeaCulpa2> cfy: 黑猩猩是最凶残的猩猩了
<snugglecat> 猩猩的是肌肉，你的是脂肪吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa2: 哈,差一点点,程序也差很多阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 这是嘛说法....
<roylez_> cfy: æ­»cc
<roylez_> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席有什么分赴...
<cfy> roylez_: 有侦探片..
<cfy> 吩咐
<roylez_> cfy: 写小说给我看
<roylez_> cfy: nnnnd
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 小说? 看 基地 吧
<roylez_> cfy: 什么鸡的鸭的
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<MeaCulpa1> lol
<tusooa> 233
<tusooa> Oicebot: 234
<tusooa> kk: ls
<tusooa> cfy: echo *;
<ubuntu_user_liny> Hi
<tusooa> kk: 去说话
<snugglecat> 谁的笑点低， 谁的哭点低
<tusooa> meow, bow-wow
<kk> tusooa, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍮ 
<tusooa> kk: 哦，你是一个bot
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> kk: say "Hello" to who says 'hi';
<hello> :)
<hello> hello
<loiac> 用n卡开源驱动 用conky查看显卡温度应该怎么配置？
<CyrusYzGTt> 石人？？
<loiac> n卡开源驱动 用conky查看显卡温度应该怎么配置？
<loiac> n卡开源驱动 用conky查看显卡温度应该怎么配置？
<cike> 免驱摄像头黑屏
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在线求助 11.04升为11.10后开机一直停留在紫色屏幕下。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348844 如题。。。 WIN7可以进。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ashione — 2011-10-14 22:45 
<loiac> n卡开源驱动 用conky查看显卡温度应该怎么配置？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,吾只知道 nvidia-smi -a 
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<zhangkaixuan> 话说 libqq项目是不是停了?????????
<lainme> zhangkaixuan: 作者似乎在忙于自己学业上的东西。caesar-fnst这个一直在更新
<loiac> 那个 post-release updates 的驱动是什么啊？
<yunfan> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_49a88fbc01000b9l.html   额 96年的农民起一   
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 转载 史海钩沉:湖南涟源市三甲农民大起义(一)_闻铭_新浪博客
<knownbad> snugglecat: 黄瓜妹
<loiac> 那个 post-release updates 的驱动是什么啊？
<huahua2> 大家好！
<freeayu> I'm using 11.10
<loiac> 那个 post-release updates 的驱动是什么意思啊？
<zhangkaixuan> lainme:你libqq是svn的
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<zhangkaixuan> ??
<huahua2> 才升级到11.10
<lainme> zhangkaixuan: 是啊。好久没更新了么
<freeayu> 有个小问题， 我放系统的分区，已经 占到71%了，快占满了，怎么办？
<whsailing> 看什么不要的就删了咯
<freeayu> 有没有可能把其它分区分一点过来
<whsailing> 在windows下试过可以，但是linux就没试过了
<huahua2> 大家喜欢用gnome3还是unity?
<freeayu> 11.10好像没有默认有装gnome3?
<freeayu> 我升级完后，只有unity
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome3
<huahua2> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<huahua2> 就可以安装了
<whsailing> 用gnome3的，个人感觉比unity好
<huahua2> 好像速度还要快一点
<AsuraLe> whsailing: 因为unity是在模拟gnome3
<AsuraLe> freeayu: 11.10的那个界面是gnome3
<freeayu> 感觉 跟unity很像啊
<freeayu> 甚至于是一样
<AsuraLe> freeayu: 因为unity就是在模拟gnome3的那个操作方式。。。。自然是一样的
<freeayu> 我怎么判断我用的桌面是unity 还是gnome
<imganquan> yes
<imganquan> kk say yes
<kk> imganquan, 你说什么？  ㍯ 
<whsailing> freeyu:打开system monitor 在system里面就可以看到了
<MeaCulpa1> 我看电信网站看不懂
<freeayu> 的确是gnome 3.2
<freeayu> 那原来 的unity哪去了？
<maucat> join #vim-cn
<freeayu> 原来 的unity 有被删掉吗
<imganquan> 、
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥事
<knownbad> 就是没事
<maucat> 晚安了同学们。
<sgs2_usr> 现在几多点？
<Cherrot> 还有人在吗？
<sgs2_usr> 我在呀。。。
<Cherrot> DVD安装ubuntu11.10时 停顿在 “正在安装系统” 这里了……之前用CD装可以待机一下再启动就好了的，现在不行了……
<Cherrot> sgs2_usr: hello :)
<sgs2_usr> Cherrot: 你好。。。
<Cherrot> 呀 感谢IRC！ 过了二十分钟竟然自动好了……
<bluek> 起床了，快，告诉大家一个令人振奋的消息
<kiss990a> ?
<bluek> 我一点也不困
<bluek> ：）
<kiss990a> ?
<bluek> 忽悠
<kiss990a> joelikeubuntu, 你是流浪？
<joelikeubuntu> 干嘛？你是呼？
<joelikeubuntu> kiss990a, 我不是
<joelikeubuntu> 重启了，下线了
<joelikeubuntu> q
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 今天小光居然没上线?
<Jagdwurst>  snugglecat: 今天这么安静呐?　星期五唉
<knownbad> 午餐去
<knownbad> snugglecat: 今晚没便秘？
<cike> 买了一个免驱摄像头，在win7和XP上都是可以找到摄像头，但是使用就是黑的，什么也拍不出来，有人知道怎么弄么？
<knownbad> 开灯？
<cike> 光照是完全足够的
<knownbad> 去windows的地方问。
<knownbad> 不是不能在这里问但回答可能较少。
<kiss990a> 都这么晚还不睡
<cike> ubuntu下也是同样的情况
<kiss990a> 是否是视频头坏了
<knownbad> 哦，那lsusb下。
<cike> knownbad: 显示已连接摄像头，但是拍照是黑的
<knownbad> 还是摄像头贴住了？
<cike> 摄像头是好的，在别人电脑是就完全没问题
<knownbad> 哦，外插式的。
<cike> HYC－W280
<cike> 在京东上刚买的
<knownbad> 不太可能只在你电脑上有问题而且还跨OS。
<knownbad> 我也不清楚了。
<cike> 呃，谢谢……
<knownbad> 除非你机子的usb有问题。
<knownbad> 跑了。
<knownbad> 下次得问在这里要待多久。
 * jiero 拥抱 Kandu
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-15 04:32:20 +0800
<ofan> yooooo
<gebjgd> 摄像头给我吧
<gebjgd> 正好我这里缺摄像头
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不知道。可能卖屁股去了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 不会又面瘫了吧...
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-15 05:41:31 +0800
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 天天下载。好爽
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 小心被抓
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不怕。都是http
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: XD
<Zypeh> 也是会的啊啊
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 你被抓过——
<Zypeh> <gebjgd>打电话来我家警告而已
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 你下载了什么——
<gebjgd> Zypeh: a片？
<Zypeh> 额。。。电影啊
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 从来不下载电影
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 表示毫无压力
<Zypeh> 额额额额。。。。。
 * Zypeh 昏倒
<Cherrot> 怎么设置Ubuntu下次自动从Gnome-shell登录……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 30多买了个printserver
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这么便宜?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 还是无线的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 新的 ?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 3恩
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: www.billiger.de
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  你常打印东西吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 找最便宜的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是。家里机器多。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 老婆经常打印
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 家里的打印机肯定没她学校是的效果好啊
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 未必
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 激光的?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且硬件上去了，没设置好的话，颜色也可能对
<kk>  06:20
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不是。喷墨的
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 激光打印机下我都不敢用 computer modern
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: ？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 太细了, 不好看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst:又不是出版社。要求那么高干嘛
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 学校里打印，能把我一些分形的图打卬的很细致
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一看就专业，多好
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 她就是文本。不需要那么图
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 就是这本也不一样
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 像 garamond, palatino 这些细节多的字体
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 从来不用
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 激光和喷墨打出来的根本不一样
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 打印个东西还去趟学校。蛋疼
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是。我知道。公司的打印机更好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这两个可都是德国法国出书的流行字体了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 前两天买了本基督山伯爵，就是garamond的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有需要就是家对面
<tusooa> topic咋这么简化了
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-15
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-15 08:02:30 +0800
<Kandu> jiero, cfy: 早
<cfy> Kandu: can't use chinese input method now...
<jiero> Kandu:  早。
<Kandu> cfy: 你到考場啦？
<cfy> Kandu: nop
<jiero> kan
<jiero> Kandu cfy 什么考场？
<jiero> cfy: 早
<Kandu> jiero: 第六屆全國信息技術應用水平大賽
<jiero> Kandu:  o 首先是Office的，昨天神说的那个？
<jiero> lol
<Kandu> jiero: 不知道
 * jiero 今天终于有时间了，全心全意全力的对付javascript和gnome-shell-extension
<cfy> jiero: morning
<ofan> yoo..
<jiero> ofan:  早
<ofan> jiero: 晚
 * jiero 抱抱 ofan 睡吧。
<Cherrot> jiero: 为什么三天过去了都没人回复我的补丁……:(
<maucat1> ..
<jiero> Cherrot:  可能是因为他们漏了。
<jiero> 最近活动不多。不用着急
 * jiero 发现了竖起屏幕的秘密。 一切都集中在眼前的东西，视线不会扩展到景深
 * jiero 喜欢这样。眼睛轻松多了。
<jiero> 同时促使眼睛上下移动，比不移动好。
<ofan> jiero: 寂寞男
<jiero> ofan: 对啊。没找到同志。我一直是孤独的。
<jiero> ofan: 我已经耐住了19年，也许能耐住一生。
<ofan> jiero: ..
<Cherrot> jiero: 你怎么弄的竖屏？
<Cherrot> jiero: 我一直期望能有一个横平看电影 一个竖屏写代码的电脑呢：）
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 旋转90度就可以了
<jiero> Cherrot: 拆下支架，强制挂上。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不是所有显示器都有那样的构架
<Cherrot> jiero: AsuraLe ......
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 设置显卡输出90度
<ofan> 用驱动设置
<AsuraLe> jiero: 关键点不就是设置显卡输入旋转90度么
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何卸载和windows粘在一起的Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348932 使用CD安装，在硬盘选择的时候，第一项是和windows 7一起，第三项是其他。我先查看了其他，然后就很好奇第一项到底是什么意思，因为之前没有用过Ubuntu，红帽系的发行版没有这么个东东，结果，一点，就开始安装了，完全不给 ...
<Cherrot> AsuraLe: 一个横屏 一个竖屏 双显 能实现么？ 我没硬件 没法实验嘿嘿
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我的硬件没有设计为支持这个。
<jiero> Cherrot: 双 X 输出。
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 你有双显卡么？或者你有双输出么？
<Cherrot> jiero: 木有  都木有
<jiero> Cherrot: ？
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 那你怎么双显示...
<jiero> Cherrot 你不是有2台显示器么。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 我一直期盼着可以有两个显示器……
<jiero> Cherrot:  好吧。手机连上一个显示器。通过网络链接到手机传X。
<Cherrot> 是呢~ 完全可以的哎~ 
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那你是显卡怎么设置的输出？ 横屏转为竖屏最关键的一点不就是显卡的输出模式要变么？
<Cherrot> jiero: 然后在配个显卡就醒了吧~
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我懒，不设置。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  xrandr -o 1 
<jiero> AsuraLe: 每次都是休眠
<AsuraLe> jiero: 不是一样的么....
<jiero> Cherrot: 你需要一个显示器。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 没设置过配置文件。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 你说默认启动时添加这个命令！？
<jiero> 对了。。。谁知道为啥我启动时 网卡被关闭怎么解决。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 恩，你启动时加这个启动不就变过来了么
<jiero> gdm 启动后无法获得显卡。
<jiero> tty1 下 sudo gdm才有。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你的启动配置里没有网卡模块的启动？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不知道。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 为啥 sudo gdm 就可以了呢。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你到底是网卡还是显卡？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 网卡。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 抱歉。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你一会网卡，一会显卡的....我都快晕了
<AsuraLe> jiero: gdm不管网卡吧.....
<Cherrot> 有谁知道 Gnome-shell 的录屏快捷键怎么用么 Ctrl+Shift+Alt+R 后，文件录到哪了呢？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 就是有错误了。
<jiero> Cherrot 找找 Video，应该会进入默认用户的视频目录里
<AsuraLe> jiero: 找找你的用户配置的gdm配置里，肯定是哪里的问题
<jiero> AsuraLe: 懒了。。。我还是直接不改了。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 有可能是你的权限问题，你查下你的权限.....如果没有在相应的权限组里，就不能使用相应的权限。
 * jiero 去洗澡了——最喜欢中午洗澡了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 找到了，就在家目录下……藏在一大堆文件里面我竟然没发现……
<lubcat> 洗澡这事也上报。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 太早了，现在是上午，不是中午
 * Cherrot 可怜一下我这连觉都没睡的吧
<AsuraLe> Cherrot: 不睡觉是你自己的问题
<jiero> Cherrot: 什么视频？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  我的用户组权限应该不会变的。只是GDM设置可能变了。
<Cherrot> jiero: 就是简单的录个屏，相当好用的快捷键啊
<jiero> Cherrot 我问的是内容呢。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 因为我刚刚想起来，你sudu 而不是su ，用的还是你的账户配置，所以应该调用的是同样的配置。所以应该是权限问题
 * jiero 想要看FAD现场直播
<jiero> As
<AsuraLe> jiero: 通常我们的sudu权限是all权限..
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我做了很变态的ppa安装  gnome-shell ，然后卸载。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 很多设置都不知道被自动搞成啥样子了。我也懒的改了
<AsuraLe> jiero: 权限相当于root了，但是配置文件还是当前用户的配置！～
<jiero> AsuraLe: GDM的配置都在 /etc
<jiero> AsuraLe: 那些不是用户目录的设置范畴
<AsuraLe> jiero: 应该是他设置了更详细的权限分组——gnome连声音都要有分组权限，别说网卡了
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不错。可能Gnome3的配置文件部分搞混了。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 用户的自己的目录下好像也有一个配置来的。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 没有 gdm的。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 找完衣服了。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04,11.10对系统有要求吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348936 感觉开个程序都很慢，也许我的本性能不好 统计信息: 发表于 由 ff21 — 2011-10-15 9:37 
 * ofan 出售VPN
<roylez_> ofan: 卖了几个了？
<ofan> roylez_: 5个
<ofan> roylez_: 要买吗？
<roylez_> ofan: 没，特地问问看你发了多大财
<ofan> roylez_: 小财都算不上..
 * ofan 穷人继续卖VPN
<jlzhang> 最近在摸索openLDAP，准备拿来做个地址簿用用。不过手机上面同步LDAP的程序太少了
<jlzhang> 有对这个感兴趣都同学么？
<ofan> 手机内置跟google联系人同步，无压力
<jlzhang> 准备做个私人的。LDAP服务器放家里，然后限制访问。
<jlzhang> 现在准备做个过渡的方案，PHP访问LDAP，然后生成格式化的地址簿文件，手机导入……
 * ofan NO PHP
<jlzhang> ofan: Perl？
<ofan> NO PERL
<jlzhang> ofan: 你喜欢哪个？
<lerosua>          
<lerosua>  c      c 
<ofan> jlzhang: python/ruby/only html & js
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助~！各位大侠快来帮帮我吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348947 第一个问题，日期那里出现乱码，有人说更新语言包，请问要如何更新。 第二个问题更严重，就是居然大不开文件夹，点击的时候不动，多点几次，偶尔能弹出来，但是不能接着点击，只要一点，就闪一下消失不见了。 点不开 ...
<jlzhang> ofan: 我只会点Perl和PHP，呵呵。这个脚本主要做的工作是数据转换。
<jlzhang> ofan: 当然效果要好看点的话，我会加点ajax。
<cfy> 把输入法换成scim。。
<cfy> 把输入法换成scim了.
<cfy> Kandu: 在不？
<NetDreamer> hello
<kk> NetDreamer, 好  ㍢ 
<NetDreamer> 想找人聊聊桌面的日常使用的事
<Kandu> cfy
<NetDreamer> kk: hi
<kk> NetDreamer, 好  ㍢ 
<NetDreamer> kk:你现在是111.10了吧
<NetDreamer> kk: 11.10
<cfy> Kandu: fcitx你用的有问题么？
<kk> NetDreamer, 为什么柠檬汁，人造香料，而洗碗液是用真正的柠檬？  ㍢ 
<cfy> Kandu: 昨天的时候，fcitx坏了。。。ibus不能用。。。现在我用scim了。。。
<NetDreamer> 果然遇到bot了
<Kandu> cfy: 不用它
<NetDreamer> 现在叫kk了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你用什么？
<Kandu> cfy: ibus
<cfy> Kandu: 环境变量怎么设置的？我用不了
<Kandu> cfy: 不用設，如果是 debian 的話
<cfy> Kandu: 不用设置？不用设置可以？！
<Kandu> cfy: 它的啟動腳本都寫好了
<cfy> Kandu: 那我还设置了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 那我去掉环境变量试试
<Kandu> cfy: 沒頭沒腦設置了，反而出問題
<NetDreamer> 各位，11.10现在就这样了？
<NetDreamer> 当前窗口与非当前，在窗口控制按钮方面分不出来；有时当前窗口的控制按键还是灰的
<Kandu> cfy: 它的腳本自動判斷的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<NetDreamer> 是不是compiz 的问题
<Kandu> /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus
<Kandu> 呃，走了
<NetDreamer> 有谁愿意聊聊11.10当前的问题吗
<cfy> Kandu: 好了
<cfy> Kandu: 那你设置字体怎么设置的？就是系统默认的X字体
<Kandu> cfy:  /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus 
<cfy> Kandu: 系统字体。
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在都是单个程序设置的
<Kandu> cfy: 右鍵-preferences 裡可以設置
<cfy> Kandu: awesome?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> 我没。。
<Kandu> cfy: 那就執行 ibus-setup
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 我说全局啊
<cfy> Kandu: 不是ibus了
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> http://schaiba.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/kernel-weekly-news-15-10-2011/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: kernel weekly news – 15.10.2011 « Schaiba's Blog
<cfy> Kandu: 好像全部设置比较麻烦。。。手动的话。。
<Kandu> cfy: 從來沒設置過字體，除了 xterm/urxvt (好像除了 iceweasel icedove, 就只用 term 了)
<cfy> Kandu: 恩，我是xterm,emacs,opera，然后有没有了
<cfy> Kandu: 恩，我是xterm,emacs,opera，然后也没有了
<Kandu> cfy: opera 在我電腦上很奇怪，顯示的全是小篆。。
<cfy> Kandu: 这个。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请救急，我昨天在VMware 7.1.4中升级我的11.04到11.10后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348957 我里面有许多我的代码需要保留，现在进入到一个画面后就进入黑屏模式了，再也没有反应了。请问各位有没有办法进入系统，哪怕是我挂载到其他的Ubuntu虚拟机中能把我的代码找回来也可以了。 求 ...
<ofan> Kandu: opera在Linux上字体太难看了
<cfy> ofan: 可以设置啊。。。
<Kandu> ofan: 還算好看，形式奇古，只是不認識
<ofan> 在mac上字体也很憋屈
<ofan> cfy: 字体选项太多了，不会设置，貌似搭配不好就很悲剧
<cfy> ofan: 我是把能设置的全部设置了。然后又有个css强制网页上的字体
<tenzu> ofan: 我都默认的
<cfy> 有没有命令设置字体啊。。。。。
<cfy> 默认系统X的字体。。。
<cfy> 我现在系统的默认字体被改变了。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 默认的很难看
<NetDreamer> 为啥11.10没有桌面字体设置的图形设置入口了啊
<ofan> 据说11.10字体也很悲剧
<ubuntu606> 我是一直用10.04
<NetDreamer> 就是没有设置字体的地方，我是改的font.conf
<cfy> NetDreamer: ./fonts/conf.d/35-ttf-arphic-uming-aliases.conf
<ubuntu606> 这个channel 里人也太少了吧
<cfy> NetDreamer: 都是这种xml文件啊，改起来不方便
<cfy> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzEyODE1NTEy.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 【柯南剧场版】沉默的15分钟 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<ofan> ubuntu606: 不能跟英文的比
<cfy> ee不在？
<NetDreamer> cfy: 哦，这个文件我还真没看
<ubuntu606> 这个channel和论坛有关系吗
<NetDreamer> cfy: 改过chinese selector的那个
<cfy> NetDreamer: 哦
<NetDreamer> cfy: 没起作用，后来又改了font.conf
<ofan> cfy: 我以为这视频就15分钟
<NetDreamer> cfy: 我看看这个文件
<cfy> ofan: 。。。
<cfy> NetDreamer: 算了。以后再说好了。
<cfy> 其实，我是这么安慰自己的。。。。看视频里大牛用的字体都很丑。。。。
<cfy> 我的已经很漂亮了。。。
<NetDreamer> cfy: 我的home里没有.font文件夹。这个真的需要一个教程
<ofan> windows的字体也很丑
<cfy> NetDreamer: 你写了？
<cfy> NetDreamer: 你写个？
<NetDreamer> 我写不了:-( 
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 在ubuntu11.10中修改字体【这个帖子是方法,针对桌面字体和OSD通知区域字体】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348963 很多装了gnome-tweak-tool,用它修改字体后会发现还有两处字体没有修改,一是桌面字体,一是NOTIFY OSD上的字体,经过我的折腾,下面得出方法: 1.桌面字体: 先安装dconf,打开dconf Editor,找到org-->gno ...
 * gfrog_android at fad会场
<ubuntu606> 你们都是怎么用freenode的，我是用的xchat
<gfrog_android> 太杯具了，会场里没信号，只能站在门口上网
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: The graduate
<ubuntu606> 要是在网页里，怎么说话
<NetDreamer> kk: bot也很厉害啊，给的链接正对
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 很好的电影
<kk> NetDreamer, 我认为BOT是很多东西。  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ say Chinese,,I bu dong
<NetDreamer> kk: 你真的假的？
<NetDreamer> kk: 你听说过siri吗
<kk> NetDreamer, 是的，我尝试假尽可能经常的，你呢？  ㍣ 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 当年奥斯卡的特级电影 毕业生 .很好的电影
<edison0354> NoIE: 没来北航吗？
<NoIE> edison0354: 什么北航？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. url?? 拿來
<NoIE> 有聚会吗？
<NetDreamer> kk: I服了u
<edison0354> cfy: @_@
<kk> NetDreamer, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<edison0354> NoIE: opensource week的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 自己动手.丰衣足食
<gfrog_android> NoIE: 今天的开源软件周
<NoIE> edison0354: 不熟悉，是什么？
<ubuntu606> 没人理我呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦，那就不看了。。
<NetDreamer> kk: 我退休了一定好好读你;)
<kk> NetDreamer, 你是不是我的老板，法官..  ㍣ 
 * gfrog_android 纠结了，我发现我真不是个geeker，那些大拿在上头忽悠，我竟然一点兴趣都没有。
<NetDreamer> kk
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你真是比我还懒.我觉得我够懒了.你竟然比我还懒
<NetDreamer> kk: 不跟你扯了，建议有空找siri好好切磋一下:)
<kk> NetDreamer, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多..  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦。一邊去，吾 在 watch email
<Jakalala>  > "很懒的CyrusYzGTt" * 9
<kk> Jakalala, 很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusYzGTt很懒的CyrusY
<edison0354> NoIE: 开源软件周
<MaskRay> AndChat 好纠结
<Jakalala> <Jakalala>  > "很懒的CyrusYzGTt \n" * 9
<NoIE> 哦。。。 edison0354。
<ofan> > 'a' + 'b' * 9
<kk> ofan, abbbbbbbbb
<MaskRay> yunfan: 来fad 了?
<ofan> > "ofan很" + "帅" * 10
<kk> ofan, ofan很帅帅帅帅帅帅帅帅帅帅
<yunfan> MaskRay: 什么 fad?
<Jakalala>  > "很懒的CyrusYzGTt \n" * 9
<NetDreamer> kk
<MaskRay> yunfan: fad 2011 北航
<ofan> fad是啥
<yunfan> MaskRay: 不知道fad是做啥的
<NetDreamer> kk: 我还是不明白，我运行fc-match，得到的都是Dejavu，但我的桌面明明是Ubuntu字体
<kk> NetDreamer, 哦，你不明白吗？  ㍣ 
<MaskRay> yunfan: 我也不懂,来领衣服的
<ofan> 。。。。
<gfrog_android> MaskRay: 真直接
<NetDreamer> 哦不是，运行fc-match，sans得到的是wqy，serif是dejavu，但我的桌面是Ubuntu字体啊。
<NetDreamer> 桌面的ubuntu字体是哪儿设置的呢？
<FrankLv> 奇怪，我的mutt+gmail在fetchmail的时候老是有下面的输出
<FrankLv> skipping message mygoogleid@gmail.com@pw-in-f109.1e100.net:10 not flushed
 * ofan 啥是fad?
<yunfan> Fedora Activity Day 2011  MaskRay 额 这个衣服应该也有印 fedora把
<yunfan> MaskRay: 我有个tee 是我参加 perlchina2009时候领到的 结果现在我是做python的 穿那个总有点别扭
<gfrog_android> yunfan: 是的，看到衣服了
<MaskRay> yunfan: 还没看
<NetDreamer> 有点明白了，是dconf里？
<MaskRay> gfrog: 不得不…
<Jakalala> ofan: 你有没有Win下能用的SSH软件?
 * gfrog_android 北航的wifi没公用密码嘛。。。 屋里没手机信号，我蹲在门口上网呢。。。
<gfrog_android> MaskRay: 咋？哈哈
<ofan> Jakalala: putty
<Jakalala> ofan: 不是终端.是为浏览器用的
<yunfan> gfrog_android: 那你还去 额
<ofan> Jakalala: 啥？
<ofan> Jakalala: 那个也可以翻墙用
<gfrog_android> yunfan: 唉，我也感觉有些蛋疼
<yunfan> gfrog_android: 原来你也是去拿衣服的
<Jakalala> ofan: 噢
<gfrog_android> yunfan: 没，我是打酱油，顺路拿衣服。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<Jakalala> ofan: Ssh卖不
<ofan> Jakalala: 卖
<yunfan> RTfocus: 热☞RT @startime 这事不能说太细 RT @royxy ?“中国军方称暂不能确定坠毁飞豹是否隶属空军”。太牛B了，中国大陆难道还有第二个可以装备飞豹的武装组织么？
<ofan> Jakalala: 要买么？
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶Win上不知可用不
<ofan> Jakalala: 当然可以，VPN也可以在Win上用
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶Win上有限制无法用Vpn
<ofan> Jakalala: 哦 那就ssh
<Jakalala> ofan: 不知Win下哪个Ssh软件好用
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sebug.net/vulndb/21024/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 21024: Linux Kernel可信数据报套接字（RDS）协议本地整数溢出漏洞
<ofan> Jakalala: putty
<ofan> Jakalala: openssh应该也支持windows
<Jakalala> ofan: 只用Putty连过终端...
<ofan> Jakalala: 可以的
<Jakalala> ofan: 嗯.我去搜下Putty
<lainme> yunfan: 可以不属于空军。lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來 天朝還有 隱秘的武裝組織
<yunfan> lainme: 也有可能是巴基斯坦空军 额 记得飞豹卖给巴基斯坦过
<lainme> yunfan: 海军和陆军也有
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 前两天在ubuntu下成功降级了HTC Desire HD并刷了CM7.1 ROM http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348972 感谢ubuntu，话说我不会在windows下使用adb等工具，见笑，完成教程奉献给需要的朋友： 此教程我不知道现在对各位有没有用，毕竟DHD现在已经不是机皇了，老爷机一台，焕发青春全靠CM7.1了，相信**作流畅非常不 ...
<ofan> ofan.sh 这域名怎么样？
<roylez_> ofan: ofan.屎
<ofan> roylez_: ....没有i
<lainme> ……
<roylez_> ofan: ofan.傻
<roylez_> ofan: ofan.输
<ofan> ...
<ofan> ofan.io呢
<roylez_> ofan: 似乎强点
<ofan> 可惜太贵了
<yunfan> ofan: 买个 ba.sh
<Jakalala> ofan: 用Putty建个加密隧道.让浏览器走那个隧道翻墙?
<Kandu> ofan: ofan.org
<tenzu> roylez_: yo
<ofan> Kandu: 已经被占了
<Kandu> ofan: oxfan.org XD
<roylez_> yunfan: 这么好的域名呢
<Kandu> ofan: ooxxfan.org
<roylez_> Kandu: +1
<roylez_> Kandu: +1不给力，应该+10086
<tenzu> +998
<ofan> yunfan: ba.sh not availiable
<yunfan> ofan: 那注册个 startx.sh
<ofan> yunfan: 太贵
<yunfan> hoho 搞python的可以注册波兰域名 .py
<Jakalala> ofan: 你能发个Win下能用的Putty到偶邮箱吗.偶机器限制只能从邮箱下东西
<ofan> Jakalala: ...等
<ofan> Jakalala: 邮箱
<yunfan> Jakalala: putty我还没用过他lin版 额
<tenzu> 无聊了啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<roylez_> yunfan: 我用过，做ppt要用putty截图的时候跑过linux的putty。其实ppt也是beamer...
<ofan> tenzu: 撸
<yunfan> roylez_: 真无聊
<ofan> Jakalala: 给我你邮箱
<roylez_> yunfan: .
<yunfan> tenzu: 练瑜伽吧
<tenzu> ofan: 强撸灰飞烟灭
<roylez_> ofan: 注册个 welcometo.sh，卖个上海政府部门...
<ofan> tenzu: 小撸强身健体
<ofan> roylez_: 不错..
<yunfan> roylez_: 那.sh做上海的同城网不错了 比如 ala.sh
<tenzu> 我想学学基础算法, 有pdf或者在线文档推荐么?
<yunfan> 阿拉.sh
<roylez_> yunfan: 不错
<tenzu> yunfan: ala.sh.nin
<roylez_> tenzu: 挺带感的，阿三感
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！关于安装chrome出错的。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348977 mercy@mercy-Joybook-S53:~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i 6.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 138394 个文件和目录。) 正预备替换 google-chrome-stable 14.0.835.202-r103287 (使用 6.deb) ... 正在解压缩将用于更替的包文件 google-chrome-stable ... dpkg：依赖关系问题使 ...
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac250937/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 地球已经限制不住欧美技术宅了…… - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez_: Vary diffigo do dok do thm
<roylez_> tenzu: 你 hinglish 已经出师了
<ofan> Jakalala: 发了
<jiero> FAD2011 结果汇报？
<Jakalala> ofan: 嗯.谢谢
 * jarodlau 每次 看到 ub升级自用arch都是那么安逸..
<tenzu> roylez_: 成功看了一次acfun,很好奇他们哪儿搞来的高能燃料
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<jiero> roylez tenzu  ofan  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=81ioae5XNew
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Help Improve Web Typography with ttfautohint
<ofan> roylez_: 恐高症按Ctrl-W ....
<ofan> 好冷
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jiero> ofan: 关掉窗口就不冷了？
<jiero> 北京的大概一个也不在了。
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶先吃饭去.下午再搞.Bye
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac250215/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 妞教你怎么把1件衣服穿成18件 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> jiero: 那现在我们看的字体都是用这个处理过了的？
<tenzu> roylez_: 妹子身材不错啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 穿衣服也是一样技术活呢
<tenzu> roylez_: 仅限女装
<jiero> roylez_ 不是，都是手工调整的。
<yunfan> 有什么fps游戏 是过关的么  jiero
<jiero> roylez)_ 因为手工调整太费钱了——
<yunfan> jiero: 或者侠盗猎车手那种游戏 我情愿付费买  额
<jiero> yunfan: FPS过关的啊。Linux下么。很少——画面都很差吧。
<jiero> yunfan:  好吧。你可以买 Prey
<yunfan> jiero: 什么 prey
<ofan> yunfan: 玩gta 4
<jiero> yunfan: 一个游戏。
<ofan> yunfan: 玩portal 2
<yunfan> jiero: 我不要模拟的 我要原生的
<jiero> yunfan: 死不掉的
<yunfan> ofan: gta 4有 for linux?
<jiero> yunfan: 是原生的
<ofan> yunfan: wine
<tenzu> GTA4有mac版
<jiero> yunfan:  http://icculus.org/prey/
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Prey for Linux information
<ofan> mac版的用的cider
<yunfan> ofan: wine的就别说拉 
<ofan> 也是模拟
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac249200/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ t: 七喜广告若爆了 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> yunfan: 或者用完杀戮的 Postal2
<jiero> yunfan:  Postal 2 最好别在别人面前玩。
<ofan> yunfan: 那你没什么游戏可玩了
<yunfan> jiero: why?
<ofan> yunfan: 我为了玩游戏都装了个win7
<jiero> yunfan:  暴力色情
<yunfan> ofan: 不妥协
<yunfan> jiero: gta不也是
<yunfan> 而且我这装不上win32
<jiero> yunfan: gta算小儿科
<yunfan> jiero: hehe 那不错
<jiero> roylez_ 似乎中文的可以用，文泉驿正黑 要是用了就好了:D
<roylez_> tenzu: 真不错，看两边角色的名字和背景
<jiero> yunfan: 你不在北京么。不去FAD2011？
<tenzu> roylez_: 嗯嗯
<yunfan> jiero: 我是ubuntu用户 去那个干嘛
<ofan> 妹特思棒味......
<jiero> yunfan: Destine她们都去了吧。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  那个有很多工具介绍似乎。
<tenzu> 妹思脱
<yunfan> jiero: 这是他们意志不坚定
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级11.04到11.10好慢啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348982 在更新管理器里升级的，有什么方法可以快点吗？？？下载能下几个小时，我2M到网速，他总是几十K在涨，坑爹啊～！！！受不鸟啦！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_Love — 2011-10-15 12:30 
<jiero> yunfan: 他们那里太拥挤了，下午同时讲8台演讲。。。
<tenzu> faenza-icon-theme竟然有升级...
<jiero> yunfan: 要是不录像。一个人只能选一个看。
<yunfan> jiero: 你难道去过 ？ 我去过一回 ubuntu的 好多小白在哪里占座 挺无聊的
<jiero> tenzu: 我升级了。手机也准备升级:D
<jiero> yunfan:   http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fad-2011-beijing-details-of-other-communities.html
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: FAD 2011 北京其他社区活动详情 — LinuxTOY
<tenzu> jiero: 有变化么?
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以 移植到 linux不 http://dbfm7.codeplex.com/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: dbfm for wp7 
<jiero> tenzu: 我没用几个图标——不知道。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 有少量变化。。。关键我用的软件都不是主流的。。。
<roylez_> yunfan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac250319/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ t: 当给新闻联播配上背景笑声之后，一切都显得那么真实。 - AcFun.tv
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 就是个web应用
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以下载 N900的豆瓣应用，编译到你的桌面linux上。
<tenzu> jiero: 似乎没有大变化
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 就是GTK程序吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<yunfan> roylez_: 新闻联播 是卫生部管的
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 因为 这节目属于治愈系的 心情沮丧的时候可以看看 
<jiero> yunfan: 你该去。能领礼物，报销午饭——不过不报销交通费。
<jiero> yunfan: 去吧。还有一段时间
<yunfan> jiero: 我出来一趟浪费那么多时间就为这个？
<yunfan> jiero: 我是住在南边的 麻烦 
<yunfan> 我要是出来 还不如去躺国图
<jiero> yunfan: 我对北京一无所知
 * ofan 低价出售高速VPN
<yunfan> jiero: 诶 北京可不像你们乡下 
<jiero> yunfan: 我从没去过比山东更北的地方。
<yunfan> jiero: 我以前都没过过长江 结果毕业了 就跑到北京来上班 lol
<yunfan> 出去买点东西吃
<Kandu> yunfan: 杭州有適合的公司麼？
<tenzu> 推荐jyf去黑龙江省
<Kandu> yunfan: 合肥有沒？
<jiero> GNUdog  大概去了。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10 qq问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348986 我安装了11.10的64位版本，Empathy里怎么没有qq的协议选项啊，pidgin里也没有。请问该怎么添加，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sxf5487 — 2011-10-15 12:41 
<yunfan> Kandu: 合肥还不如杭州呢 干嘛去合肥
<yunfan> Kandu: 你想去杭州？
<Kandu> yunfan: :)
<ofan> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac251100/
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: 【红色警戒95】58秒 3D版游戏画面 - AcFun.tv
<ugoubuntu> [ 4114.332714] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code
<ugoubuntu> [ 4114.332722] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<ugoubuntu> [ 4114.332730] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 77 0f f8 00 00 01 00
<ugoubuntu> [ 4114.332751] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 7802872
<ugoubuntu> [ 4114.332760] Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 975271
<DawnFantasy_> 很怕这些东西，换硬盘不？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> kk死掉了
<[ub]> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍤ 
<phoenixlzx> ......这回换[ub]了
<ugoubuntu> 前几天 用dd将160GB的硬盘换成500GB。感觉真方便。
<slacker_HD> :-D
<DawnFantasy> 克隆？
<yunfan> Kandu: 你终于想工作了 额
<ugoubuntu> 前天买了个Kingston 101 G2 死活挂载不了。XP上都能正常识别。
<ugoubuntu> DawnFantasy: 硬盘拷贝，拷贝了1晚上，醒来就好了。
<Kandu> yunfan: 沒，只是奇怪你跑這麼遠去北京
<yunfan> Kandu: 我有个朋友那时候在北京一个公司做cto 所以想叫我去帮忙 我就去了 结果现在他在杭州 额
<CyrusYzGTt> http://boxing-live.net/pacquiao-vs-mayweather-10-reasons-pretty-boy-is-scared-to-fight-pac-man/  kk幫本尊看看是不是木馬病毒網站
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Pacquiao vs. Mayweather: 10 Reasons Pretty Boy Is Scared to Fight Pac-Man | Boxing live
<Kandu> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> Kandu: 那人在阿里 要不你也去把
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac250893/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 过去的花式台球弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<tenzu> roylez_: 我想把gnome3.2的notification换成bubble...
<roylez_> tenzu: 没见过gnome3是啥样
<tenzu> roylez_: 要与时俱进啊,主席
<ofan> 怎么样在重启后让网卡的流量统计保持不变？
<DawnFantasy> 那个是在内存里计算的吧
<ofan> 能不能保存？
<DawnFantasy> 感觉不能
<yunfan> DawnFantasy: 网卡就没个可写的几个byte么
<jiero> roylez_ 主席你还在用啥 WM？
<roylez_> jiero: awesome fluxbox
<jiero> roylez_ 果然。
 * jiero 都没用过
<DawnFantasy> yunfan, try it yourself
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有用华硕f83vf的战友吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348999 新手，绝对的新手，在win7和ubuntu之间来回的重启，因为ubuntu上不了网，不懂了就得上网查东西，希望有用这款本本的战友指点一下我这个小白 统计信息: 发表于 由 gxtt — 2011-10-15 13:20 
<studentLL>  > Time.now
<[ub]> studentLL, 2011-10-15 13:22:31 +0800
<cfy> DawnFantasy: 豆腐
<DawnFantasy> cfy, ~~
<Kandu> yunfan: 那是以後的事了
<Kandu> ofan: 寫到 rc{0,1,6}.d echo $(( $(cat record) + $(sudo ifconfig eth0 | grep "TX bytes" | cut -d ":" -f 3 | cut -d " " -f 1) )) > record
<Kandu> ofan: 大概只能這麼關機或者重啟的時候記錄下吧
<cfy> ofan: 修改下ifconfig?
<ofan> Kandu: 我这没rc#.d
<ofan> arch下的
<DawnFantasy> 这个是内核的事情
<ofan> 写hook到是可以
<purkylin> 为什么我在GNOME3下BANSHEE老没响应啊
<gebjgd> 早
<slacker_HD> gnome3有问题呗
<Kandu> ofan: inittab 一樣
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵 你真是明日复明日阿
<purkylin> 在UNITY下就正常 么？
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，我還是有點自信的
<purkylin> 你现在用unity
<gebjgd> 垃圾UBUNTU
<gebjgd> 换个发行版
<purkylin> why
<purkylin> whick
<purkylin> which
<gebjgd> Arch
<yunfan> Kandu: 那你父母每天干什么？
 * tusooa Use-GentooLinux
<gebjgd> jiero android ssh到dockstar, screen irssi
<gebjgd> jiero, 疼么?
<ofan> use mac
<jiero> gebjgd: 自己疼吧。
<kyktommy> hi -all
<gebjgd> jiero 效果不错
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<purkylin> 我感 觉gnome3比unity好用
<jiero> gebjgd: 直接android接电视好了。。。
<gebjgd> 没电视
<jiero> purkylin: Mark要批评你
<jiero> gebjgd: 喔。
<ofan> 大家都用什么平板？
<gebjgd> 就是想躺在床上操作Dockstar
<jiero> ofan: 你可以买个黑莓平板。
<gebjgd> ofan htc desire z
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你太疼爱dockstar了。
<gebjgd> 刚刚的
<ofan> gebjgd: 这也算平板？
<jiero> gebjgd: 平板啊。。。
<gebjgd> 小平板
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。
<gebjgd> jiero 省电啊
<purkylin> 他批评就批评吧，我才想明白MARK是谁
<jiero> gebjgd: 疼爱也是疼。
<gebjgd> 滚
<ofan> 手机太小了
<gebjgd> ofan还好
<jiero> ofan:  买 HP 那个 $99
<jiero> ofan: 二手的。
<ofan> jiero: 报型号
<gebjgd> Ofan我这里IRSSI 23行字
<jiero> ofan: hp只出了那几种。我都不知道。只知道降价了。
<gebjgd> htc desire z
<jiero> ofan: 买 N9。 我这里  $636
<ofan> 手机屏幕太小
<ofan> 手机屏幕太小
<gebjgd> nokia不行了
<gebjgd> MOTO
<jiero> ofan:  随意买个可以SSH的平板，直接遥控电脑好了。
<gebjgd> 起床。跑极品飞车15
<ofan> jiero: 手机也能ssh
 * jiero 拜lainme
 * lainme arch安装求助
<jiero> lainme:  你也叛逃。。。
 * lainme grub不能装到别的地方？只显示了/dev/sda
<lainme> jiero: 多系统……
<mengfei> lainme, 就用grub引导不就好了
<tusooa> lainme: 不装呗
<jiero> lainme: 不用装了，有了grub了啊。
<tusooa> lainme: 就是额
<mengfei> 不装怎么引导grub
<jiero> mengfei: lainme多系统的。
<ofan> 不要装grub
<mengfei> 装了用grub引导，改menu.lst
<ofan> 手动改原来的grub的配置
<lainme> tusooa: ofan 那就用之前的引导了，额。
<mengfei> lainme, 你装了几个系统？
<tusooa> lainme: 既然多系统，那原来不是有grub的额
<mengfei> 我都是linux+windows双系统，就用linux的引导
 * jiero 以前也有过这样的问题，移动硬盘系统和硬盘系统。
<ofan> lainme: /dev/sda 是写硬盘的mbr，其实还要装到/boot
<ofan> lainme: 新装的系统别覆盖原来的mbr就好
 * jiero 一直单独分 /boot 。
<mengfei> 我从来只分一个／分区
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 试用二天.果断删除11.10 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349007 试用二天.果断删除11.10 对这个版本很失望.硬件要求太高.比win8还高 以前的轻快爽感觉一点没有了.唯一的感觉就是: 华而不实 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjie4040 — 2011-10-15 13:49 
<ofan> 现在发现只分一个/区最合适
<lainme> ofan: 有些不想混。不过这样也好。统一管理
<jiero> mengfei ofan 。。。你们都是arch党吧。
<tusooa> [ub]: 你咋也去.com.cn了
<jiero> tusooa: shot
<mengfei> 我装arch的那台就是用的arch的grub引导的
<[ub]> tusooa, 我没有做任何你说的。  ㍥ 
<ofan> lainme: 不混啊，而且用grub的脚本能自动发现分区上的其他系统
<jiero> <ub> 做我手机的指示机器人吧。
<mengfei> lainme, 还是刚才的问题，你装了几个系统，分别是什么？
<lainme> mengfei: windows7,ubuntu,arch
<pocoyo> lainme: ...
<jiero> lainme:  750GB 硬盘？
<mengfei> 那你就别装到/dev/sda，就用ubuntu的引导吧
<tenzu> 555 不会搞
<pocoyo> tenzu: 搞啥呢。
<ofan> 有win7..
 * jiero 拥抱tenzu
<lainme> jiero: 320G。win7 50G。/分别11G，/home分别12G。/home/data共享，190G
<ofan> 有win7貌似不能去动mbr
<tenzu> pocoyo: gnome3的通知气泡,我想弄成ubuntu那样的
<tenzu> 在最下面太讨厌了,出来了还得点一下才消失
<pocoyo> tenzu: 唉。这个是最不爽的。
<ofan> tenzu: 你还是在虚拟机里跑linux？
<lainme> ofan: 可能可以，没试过。restore太麻烦
<tenzu> ofan: 真机
<ofan> lainme: 比较保险的是保留win7的mbr,然后bootmgr里添加grub启动项
<tenzu> pocoyo: 某一次升级之后是ubuntu的样式,再升级又变回去了
<ofan> tenzu: bootcamp?
 * jiero 表示没用过 win7。无法插手。
<tenzu> ofan: 台式机和一台NEC的本都是arch,MBP只有Lion
<jiero> tenzu: 3机啊。
 * ofan 发现git教程还是Pro Git 最好
<ofan> tenzu: 牛叉啊
<tenzu> jiero: 我自己还有台mbp...
<ofan> 我想搞个eeepc装arch
<pocoyo> tenzu: 等g3稳定到debian里去 我再用。
<lainme> ofan: +1
<mengfei> lainme, 可以用ubuntu的grub2来引导，到ubuntu中运行下grup-update应该就自动添加好了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我用着还行,就是notification比较恶心
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的win7 64bit是用 f15 grub引導的
<jiero> tenzu: 应该有个extension是替代的。
<tenzu> ofan: 都是学校的机器,有啥牛叉的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 可不是吗。这个通知怎么用怎么恶心。 必须手动关掉。
<tenzu> jiero: 找了半天没找到
<tenzu> pocoyo: 看遍了鸟语帖子也没找到个解决办法
<Kandu> yunfan: 不告訴你
<ofan> tenzu: 额
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 台式机？
<Kandu> ofan: win7 debian 混用，改 mbr沒不良後果
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 筆電
 * lainme 今天射箭也没去，都装系统了
<jiero> tenzu: 隶属于 js/ui/notificationDaemon.js
<ofan> 貌似如果win7是有200M隐藏分区的不能去重写mbr
<tenzu> jiero: 我现在装的notify-osd,不过还是不知道该怎么弄
<Kandu> ofan: 它是寫在 dpt 之外的？
<mengfei> ofan这种情况没遇到过，我一直是手动分好区之后装win7的
<Kandu> ofan: 若這樣， win7 也太霸道了，堅決得把這分區幹掉
<jiero> tenzu:  有个GNOME-Shell 的设置工具，看看里面有不。 gconf-editor 记得还有效。搜 一下。
<tusooa> notice-msg
<mengfei> 分好区再装win7就没有这个分区
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有20G的映像隱藏分區 都木有事
<ofan> Kandu: 不清楚，默认用win7自动分区就会自动分个200m的隐藏分区
<tenzu> jiero: 好, 我再去看看
<yunfan> Kandu: 估计是做生意的
<ofan> 有人用eeepc么？
<jiero> ofan: 神有
<mengfei> 没有
<jiero> ofan: 我只知道神用
<lainme> Kandu: win7自带的磁盘管理分区也很霸道
<tenzu> jiero: dconf-editor里有相关设置,不过无效 T_T
<jiero> tenzu:  pkill了 gnome-shell 看看会不会生效。
<ofan> lainme: 不能用那个，会直接把linux的分区删了
<lainme> ofan: 我知道
<tenzu> jiero: 继续无效
 * jiero 认为dell的 media direct 才是王道：直接灭了系统。
<ofan> 上网本怎么都一个价..
<tenzu> ofan: 这年头上网本不值得买了
<jiero> tenzu: 欢迎前往 gnome-shell 位于 irc://irc.gnome.org/gnome-shell
<jiero> tenzu: 触摸屏的可以考虑
<gebjgd> tenzu: 上网本跑arch还是很不错的
<tenzu> jiero: 算了, 暂时放弃
<gebjgd> 用的很happy
<tenzu> gebjgd: 跑gnome?
<tenzu> comix被mcomix取代了...
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。没维护的就踢。王道。
<ofan> tenzu: 那用平板？
<ofan> 我想要全键盘的
<ofan> 能装Linux
<tenzu> ofan: 我没用过平板
<tenzu> jiero: mcomix和comix有区别么?
<jiero> tenzu: 前者是后者的fork
<tenzu> jiero: 不理解fork
<jiero> 无甚区别—— fork 就是从原来项目复制一份分支出去
<tenzu> jiero: 原来如此
<tusooa>  fork - create a child process
<tusooa> pid_t fork(void);
 * tenzu 对罗姐和兔嫂的科普表示感谢
 * tenzu 对罗姐和兔嫂的科普表示感谢
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • Ubuntu黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349014 自从11.04开始，机器容易突然黑屏,请大侠帮忙分析原因！具体黑屏情况如下： 1.可以正常启动，进入系统，显示什么的都很正常！ 2.突然黑屏（不花屏），发生时运行的软件很随机，仅仅运行终端也会发生黑屏现象！ 3.黑屏后，显示器没有显示，显示器 ...
<jiero> tusooa:  http://www.freetype.org/ttfautohint/#download
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: ttfautohint
<jiero> ofan:  这样的效果你满意不？ http://www.freetype.org/ttfautohint/#download
<tusooa> jiero: 那是神马
<jiero> tusooa:  如名。自动创建字体hint的工具
<tusooa> .
<jiero> tusooa: 以前都是手工矫正，极贵的——一般开源免费的做不到。
<jiero> tusooa: 如果这个用在温泉驿站字体上就行了:D
<tusooa> jiero: 那wqy的英文，很不好看的
<jiero> tusooa: 该换掉它们的英文部分了。
<ofan> jiero: 这个就是对字体的处理
<tusooa> jiero: 去用fontforge?
<jiero> tusooa:  zenhei的是古老的M+版本。
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> 实际渲染引擎还是原来那样
<gebjgd> tenzu: 什么都跑
<jiero> ofan:  对。本来FreeType渲染引擎就和Mac的差距不大。。。你去网上搜。
<ofan> 说10月1攒够3w刀，现在都快10月中了，还差1w多刀
<ofan> jiero: 直接给我链接
<jiero> ofan:  google 都给钱了。微软只给东西。
<jiero> ofan:  我懒的。
<ofan> jiero: 我很忙
 * jiero 闪。
<ofan> jiero: 我要上amazon
<gebjgd> 继续v星入侵
<jiero> gebjgd ofan 我继续研究gnome-shell了。设计图重加工了。恩。
 * tenzu 拜神
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我原来装的11.10连输入法都搞不定。
<mengfei> 我用的11.10一切正常啊，没问题
<mengfei> ibus好用的
<lainme> pocoyo: fcitx还行。ibus删了
<pocoyo> mengfei: ibus怎么没启用。装了。老得 右键选一下X input那个才行。
<NetDreamer> 谁愿意聊新版的桌面
<tenzu> pocoyo: ibus也不行?
<lainme> NetDreamer: buggy
<pocoyo> lainme: fcitx五笔不会设置了。拼音 不知道到底是怎么回事 中间老断开。
<NetDreamer> pocoyo: ？
<mao> 太丑了
<NetDreamer> lainme: 哪些方面有问题？
 * jiero 要找mark要职位:D
 * pocoyo 看来我得重新安装一下输入法还是。
<NetDreamer> mao: hehe
<lainme> NetDreamer: 左侧panel右键菜单间歇性时灵
<NetDreamer> pocoyo: 你的名字好熟悉啊
<NetDreamer> lainme: 是，我也遇到过
<pocoyo> NetDreamer: 谢谢 我新来的
<jiero> lainme: 这是你适应wm，非de的好机会
<NetDreamer> lainme: 有时候需要按两次
 * jiero 捅破 pocoyo
<mao> NetDreamer: 没办法，用惯了gnome2，我觉得gnome3都要比unity好看
<NetDreamer> ＝＝
 * jiero 没体验过 Unity。
<NetDreamer> 其实，unity还不错，我感觉，尤其是平板来说
<pocoyo> 相比unity 我还是喜欢gnome3多一点儿。就是那个输入法跟通知那个特操蛋。
<NetDreamer> 但不是平板，许多窗口都默认最大化打开后
<NetDreamer> 现在不知道怎么改，让浏览器之类的打开后不默认最大化。
<NetDreamer> 或者在compiz里？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我用拼音,没觉得不好
<lainme> 不喜欢什么东西都要去适应平板。都越发诡异
<lainme> pocoyo: pinyin党。。
<NetDreamer> lainme: 看来平板是个趋势
<tenzu> 我不喜欢平板
<NetDreamer> tenzu: 浏览器等几个应用，打开后默认是最大化，这个怎么改？请教
<jiero> lainme tenzu  你们都会适应的:D 因为那是未来
<tenzu> NetDreamer: 我一直希望打开就是最大化...
 * jiero 觉得不过鼠标可能会被平板在很多地方取代好。
<NetDreamer> 另外有的窗口还是不能获得焦点；当前窗口失焦，后面的窗口却还有焦点
<NetDreamer> tenzu: hehe
<jiero> tenzu: 用我的设想的WM。帮我
<tenzu> jiero: 做成mac touchpad那样
<NetDreamer> tenzu: 大屏幕，打开后就是全屏幕，浪费空间；手动resize，浪费时间
<jiero> tenzu:  我没用过额。。。我要做成 N9 N900 WM7.5 和 GNOME-Shell 合体形式的。
<NetDreamer> 我是从alpha升级过来的，
<tenzu> NetDreamer: 我习惯了alt+F2切换,况且我开的窗口不多
<NetDreamer> tenzu: 嗯
<tusooa> fx term emacs
<tenzu> jiero: 支持多点触摸,手势就行
<jiero> tenzu: 准备是 键盘 /触摸/鼠标全通。
<NetDreamer> tenzu: 话说新unity的任务切换进步不少
<jiero> tenzu:  都能简单操作
<NetDreamer> 再加上compiz的，非常方便
<jiero> tenzu: 最好能有办法限制窗口数量——我准备每个桌面只允许4个应用程序。
<NetDreamer> jiero: 这个可能不太好……
<jiero> NetDreamer: 你会用更多吗。
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 帮忙推荐个轻量的浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349025 统计信息: 发表于 由 archkiss — 2011-10-15 14:42 
<NetDreamer> jiero: 哦，这个很难吗？
<jiero> NetDreamer: 一般情况说明你在玩——。
<NetDreamer> jiero: 嗯，大部分时间是在玩
<NetDreamer> jiero: 不过，设想一下，写一篇文档，可能需要打开以下窗口：
<NetDreamer> 一个nautilus；
<NetDreamer> libreoffice；
<tenzu> NetDreamer: 我没用过unity
<NetDreamer> 还有浏览器，找资料；
<tenzu> jiero: 四个会不会太少了?
<jiero> NetDreamer: 因为我要省略掉很多。用内置的 zeitgeist 处理资料不需要nautilus了窗口
<NetDreamer> 如果再有其他要求，或者对话框之类，4个就有点紧张
<jiero> tenzu: 一般是够了。
<studentLL> ofan: hi
<jiero> NetDreamer: 这些是通知栏的吧。
<jiero> NetDreamer: 4个应用程序可以有窗口——不代表这最多4个窗口
<ofan> studentLL: hi
<tenzu> jiero: 比如我要开terminator, chrome, geany, 以及nautilus, 想听歌就不能用audicous了?
<NetDreamer> jiero: 哦这样，我确实是理解成4个窗口了
<jiero> NetDreamer: 比如说firefox可以有2个窗口，也只算一个应用程序
<jiero> tenzu: 去别的桌面放 audicous
<studentLL> 请问你用过Bitvise Tunnelier吗
<tenzu> jiero: 每个人习惯不同,我很少用到第二个桌面
<NetDreamer> jiero: 如果限制应用数量的话，那是不是还得区分系统已经运行的，和用户自己打开的？感觉挺复杂……
<jiero> tenzu: 我本意这个桌面是工作类的。
<jiero> NetDreamer: 都有上面一个控制栏。
<jiero> tenzu:  NetDreamer  就是这个改 forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<jiero>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
 * jiero 先溜走了。
 * Zypeh 来了
<NetDreamer> ……看到了……相当极客……
<Zypeh> 极客？？
<Zypeh> 我学用着irc
<NetDreamer> ……遥远……普通用户无法理解……
<NetDreamer> jiero: 原来你是luojie-dune啊……
<jiero> NetDreamer: 钥匙没找到。。。
<Zypeh> 是吗？？
<jiero> NetDreamer:  乔布斯说道：不把东西摆到用户面前，他们是想不到的。。。大多数人都蠢。。。
<NetDreamer> jiero: zeitgeist和你说的zeitegist是两回事？
<NetDreamer> 在beta阶段我老是看到前者崩溃
<iGoogle> 罗姐好。 jiero
<jiero> NetDreamer: 就是一个东西。
 * jiero 拥抱iGoogle ：碰到神了。
<NetDreamer> jiero: 也得防备vista的尴尬。
<NetDreamer> vista没有错，但被世界摒弃
<iGoogle> 大多数人都蠢
<NetDreamer> jobs的成功，既在创新，又在人性
<Zypeh> jobs..........
<NetDreamer> apple是两者结合的完美典范
<iGoogle> 成功在于强悍的霸权
<Zypeh> jobs啊啊，又是一个牛人
<iGoogle> 有民主，就没有创新了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 今天不当蚯蚓了?
<iGoogle> 乖，疼猪
<tenzu> iGoogle: 有空帮我把gnome3里的notification改成右上角的泡泡吧
<iGoogle> 为了抛弃终端，我觉得用unity了。
<tenzu> 直接在下面显示, 烦死了
<iGoogle> 抛弃大部分脚本。
<NetDreamer> 这么多牛人，有人能指点下，窗口打开不默认最大化吗，在oneiric下
<iGoogle> notify? 在上面显示的嘛
<davy_zz> 各位大哥请教个问题啊，比较急。昨晚弄了一个晚上的PPPOE设置，然后发现本来的eth0没了，现在只能收到无线网。咋办
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我这儿一直是middle-bottom
<iGoogle> 哪里有窗口启动就最大化。是前次关闭的保存吧。 NetDreamer
<NetDreamer> 还有gconf和dconf，前者为啥被淘汰了
<Evanescence> iGoogle: ee 竟然会用unity?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你啥系统
<davy_zz> 11.10
<tenzu> iGoogle: arch+gnome3
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 神用 unity
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: 我的就是，每次手动alt+X
<iGoogle> 洗发水的，不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，你用arch？？
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: from today
<iGoogle> NetDreamer: 缩小窗口，关闭，再开。还最大化？
<davy_zz> 有什么办法直接将网络的配置文件全删掉。。然后重置么
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 你个人妖。敢调戏 lainme
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ to whichday or touch what問題
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: 我试试……
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 一邊去
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: 还一样。我是从alpha升级来的。懒的重装
<Guest77596> ubuntu11.10中文乱码  
<NetDreamer> i
<iGoogle> NetDreamer: 就一个窗口？一个软件？还是全部
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: chromium，nautilus有时也
<Guest77596> ubuntu11.10中文乱码  求解决 
<iGoogle> 别说有时嘛。能确定不。
<Guest77596> google了 但找不到那个选项
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: chromium always
<iGoogle> NetDreamer: 新建帐号，进去试试。
<iGoogle> 要不，删除~/.xxxx一堆
<iGoogle> 删除旧配置。
<iGoogle> .gnome2 .gconf等
<NetDreamer> iGoogle: 是个办法。。。
<NetDreamer> 克服洁癖，新建用户，转移资料，删除用户……
<iGoogle> 恩。这可以的
<zhiwei> ...
<iGoogle> compiz的缩放，有效，就满足了。
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu11.10安装时崩溃两次，安装后BUG多多。彻夜无眠。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349035 13日网线掉线了，晚上10点都没好，这怎么行啊，正等着拖11.10呢。急不可耐地跑网吧去下载了ubuntu11.10 64位livecd-dvd。 大概无聊地等了两个小时，已是14点凌晨了，回家开始装，哪能等明天啊？ 之前装过beta2 ...
<purkylin> 没什么大问题啊
<iGoogle> 死面板，只能拖放desktop。脚本都不认。
<iGoogle> 死面板，只能拖放desktop。脚本都不认。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 自己写一个DE吧, 现有的都不适合你
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iGoogle> 为了抛弃term。我用一阵子。
<iGoogle> 要懂得/舍得抛弃。乖疼猪
<Evanescence> 有谁还在看newsgroup的?推荐几个英文的,中文的那个悲剧我调整了好极了编码都无法显示中文,请推荐英文的,和computer,program,python,linux相关的newsgroup,超级感谢的,
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 自己做东西才是学的道。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 学不会
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 看也会不了的。。我的经验
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 恩,实话
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 神又对什么东西不满了？
<iGoogle> 没啥。一定要有不满？那就是py的软件都卡。估计还有内存泄漏。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 写python的人水平不高呗
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 不然怎么能去写python
<iGoogle> py速成品。
<tenzu> 我这儿还能接受
<iGoogle> tenzu: 安装软件中心可以不。试试。 lol
<iGoogle> 洗发水是隔世的。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: arch有个毛软件中心
<iGoogle> 那你就别发表意见嘛。
<iGoogle> 说的就是软件中心
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer无脑播放连续.rmvb脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349047 写了个蛋疼的脚本，给我自己用的。。。作用就是看动漫的时候跳过片头和片尾，直接看完。。。时间点是手动输入 新手，写得难看。。。别喷 继续学，学好了写个看起来牛B点的 [bash] #!/bin/bash #this is a shell for play 囗囗囗囗囗 videos. #maplebeat ...
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 什么隔世的？
<iGoogle> 与世隔绝的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 为毛？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 洗发水已经排名第5了啊
 * ofan 低价出售VPN
<iGoogle> 着力于构建私有系统嘛。
<iGoogle> 贱兔，lfs也是
<ofan> 发现git 怎么不稳定，repo 搞几下就无法pull/push了
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 没觉得啊
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 一点都不与世隔绝
<tenzu> gebjgd: 神不用的都是与世隔绝的
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 非定制发行版一样可以隔世，因为用的人傻壁
<tenzu> 因为神就是"世"
<gebjgd> tenzu: 咱是无神论者
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不可妄语
<iGoogle> 没统一架构嘛。底层都不同。
<iGoogle> 一个洗发水和另外一个洗发水，很难一样。
<maucat> -iam
<gebjgd> 洗发水之间的联系很紧密
<mengfei> 有人知道linux下磁力链接用什么软件下？
<gebjgd> 什么叫磁力链接？
<mengfei> transmission试过了不能下
<mengfei> bt升级版
<gebjgd> 没用过
<dungeon_jiero> 原名 English
<mengfei> magnet
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问，fcitx-googlepinyin能够用双拼吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349050 fcitx新手，刚装好fcitx4.1.2+fcitx-googlepinyin 求教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rykka — 2011-10-15 16:05 
<mengfei> windows下的下载软件大多都已经支持了
<mengfei> 说是transmission能下的，试过了能添加进去没速度，同一个文件在迅雷中是能下的
<dungeon_jiero> magnet 是很早的东西了吧。。。
<gebjgd> mengfei: bt下载又不只一个transsimission
<dungeon_jiero> mengfei:  aria2 有。
<mengfei> 我只装了transmission
<gebjgd> 那是你的问题了
<dungeon_jiero> mengfei: 没有 aria2 ？装个
<mengfei> 好的，我试试
<gebjgd> 有那么多软件，你不用。用神(igoogle)经病的话说，你隔世了
<kaio> hi
<ofan> 升级ing..
<[ub]> kaio, 好  ㍨ 
<kaio> ?
<kaio> 機器人？
<kaio> 我在用 11.10，為甚麼窗口經常突然變成 “移動狀態”？
<ofan> 编译ing.. 风扇呼呼吹..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.tudou.com/v/TK770EAMNPQ/v.swf
 * dungeon_jiero leaving again and again...
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 上个网真不容易
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 现在偶也用上SSH了，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 打开网站的速度，不错
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: luan ma ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<[ub]> Jakalala, 2011-10-15 16:36:30 +0800
<jarodlau> > Time
<[ub]> jarodlau, Time
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: wo de shi bu shi luan ma ?
<Jakalala> jiero: wo de shi bu shi luan ma ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§                        
<jarodlau> 不是乱码..
<Jakalala> jarodlau: 我的不是乱码？
<jarodlau> Jakalala: nop,很正常
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt, kkkkkk
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt, 你说句话呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§              
<cocoongg_> 有没有人用codeblock
<cocoongg_> 我的codeblocks，安装好以后按下 F1就崩溃
<cocoongg_> 请问有人知道大概是什么原因吗
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt, 用putty连上SSH后，怎么弄浏览器，设置代理？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§                      
<Jakalalaa> CyrusYzGTt, 我看不到你说的话
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalalaa§        
<jarodlau> Jakalala: google keyword ssh tunnel
<Jakalalaa> Jakalalaa, 我用putty连上SSH后该怎么办？
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么有时候打开一个程序，启动器上却没有相应的图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349058 比如，打开 Writer，启动器上就会出现图标 Screenshot2.png 但是，打开 Calc，启动器上就没有图标了 Screenshot1.png 这样子比较麻烦，万一我把那个电子表格最小化的话，就找不回来了。这是启动器的 bug？还是我 ...
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: google 搜索 ssh 隧道 代理 
<Jakalalaa> Jakalalaa, 哦
<zhangkaixuan> 搞定了Linux下迅雷离线下载 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/linux-xunlei/
<[ub]> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: Linux 下使用迅雷离线下载 | OSMSG 
<Jakalala> ofan: is there
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 为什么我连上SSH后，还是不能上twitter?
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 终于搞定了Linux下迅雷离线下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349059 终于搞定了Linux下迅雷离线下载，操作步骤如下： 1.为 Firefox 安装 Export Cookies 扩展 2.登录进入迅雷离线下载页面 http://lixian.xunlei.com/ 3.打开 Firefox，点击菜单栏的工具 Export Cookies 选择导出 cookies.txt 4.使用 amule P2P/TPB 网络搜索想要的 ...
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: 你要 用ssh 打开一个 隧道 , 比如ssh -D 7070 username@host,然后在firefox中 使用 福(autoproxy)使用ssh -D代理
<kaio> compiz 為甚麼會突然在 window 的八方向出現變大變小的箭頭？
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 我没用firefox，
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: 系统, 浏览器? 
<Jakalalaa> 恩
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, win xp ,ie
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: xp的ie6 不支持 socks5代理,还是安装 firefox吧
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 我在ie里设置了socks代理，能用
<Jakalalaa> jarod_chen, 但是我一用firefox的代理，SSH就中断
<Jakalalaa> jarod_chen, 我试着用了firefox设置里面的代理，没用插件，一用就SSH中断
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 你的firefox是什么版本
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: 7.1
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa:  官方正式版
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 我下了7.1但是说不支持那个插件
<Jakalalaa> 我下的7.1连chatzilla都不支持，不知为什么
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: autoproxy 啊,怎么不支持? 
<Jakalalaa> 你给个firefox的下载地址吧
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/
<[ub]> jarodlau ⇪ ti: Mozilla Firefox Web Browser — Free Download
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, firefox必须使用插件吗？
<tenzu> 下载个chrome好慢
<lubcat> 插件咋用
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: yes, 
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: https://www.deleak.com/blog/2010/12/08/ssh-proxy-settings/ 
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 我这下载有限制，只能从邮箱下
<tenzu> Jakalalaa: 改代理不需要插件
<Jakalalaa> tenzu, 不用插件，只改代理，好像不能打开twitter
<tenzu> Jakalalaa: 换过dns么?
<Jakalalaa> tenzu, 没
<tenzu> Jakalalaa: 我直接把ssh开全局是没问题的
<pocoyo`> tenzu: 新 的 goagent出来了 可惜我 这里网速卡得 没法部署最新的服务端。
<tenzu> pocoyo`: 看看去
<Jakalalaa> tenzu, bingo.我过去了，、
<Jakalalaa> tenzu, 需要在firefox修改dns为true
<jiero> libreoffice竟然去搞 android了。
<jiero> 。。。
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 不用插件好像也能过去了
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51492 
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--坏球时报社论：希望美国人好好做一个“游客”
<snugglecat> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51492
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: 不用插件的话,所有网页都是使用代理打开,麻烦,
<tenzu> pocoyo: 除了app.yaml和proxy.ini, 不需要改别的了吧?
<snugglecat> 这个真的是环球时报报的， 还是别人恶搞的 "坏球"
<snugglecat> 坏球时报
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 哦
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 你能把firefox和插件发我邮箱里吗？我这里下载有限制，只能从邮箱里下载，、
<jiero> 这个么。。。
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: ... firefox太大了吧,附件不支持那么大哦
<Jakalalaa> firefox有多大？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不需要吧。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 似乎上传的时候卡住了
<pocoyo> tenzu: app.yaml的不是控制上传的服务端程序的？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还用着老版的。哪天网速好了我再传传。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我晚上回去再试试, 可能受学校网络限制了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 感觉在linux下上传的成功率高。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 没试过windows版
<jarodlau> 使用 goagent? 没有ssh 舒服吧?
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 看这里！可否把ubuntu升级到ubuntu studio？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349065 看这里！ 一共三个问题： 一、可否把ubuntu升级到ubuntu studio？ 二、ubuntu和ubuntu studio有什么区别？具体的说。 三、ubuntu studio是否只是比ubuntu多一些专业软件？ 另外赠送一个问题： 求ubuntu studio desktop版的下载地址。 统计信息 ...
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 不是一样的？
<jarodlau> 现在win7,arch全部使用ssh做代理
<tenzu> pocoyo: 吃饭去了,白白
<pocoyo> 我现在都没有 ssh的了。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 88
<jarodlau> pocoyo: goagent ssl需要额外的证书,麻烦
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天說的考不及格，是說我自己。然後優化到他媽都不認識的那種優化，我一般分別編譯 .c -> .o 然後再連結起來，這樣避免。不然對調試造成很大困擾。。 不過 gcc 的把各種庫函數內置的做法還是避免不了，調試的時候總是很銷魂的
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 不知道啊。
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 没注意过 下载的里面好像带一个 CA的文件夹。我导入过一次
<jarodlau> pocoyo: 使用goagent打开 twitter,需要证书,必须导入他的那个,证书这玩意不靠谱
<jarodlau> 还是ssh翻-墙,安逸
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 你有免费的帐号？
<jarodlau> pocoyo: http://jarodlau.blogspot.com/2011/09/linuxssh-tunnel.html
<[ub]> jarodlau ⇪ t: Jerry'code: linux下使用ssh tunnel来翻墙~/sshautologin.html
<jarodlau> pocoyo: ssh4gfw,免费帐号,很安逸
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 免费的速度一般感觉。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 肥肥
<Kandu> cfy: 做一些奇技淫巧也會被打擾，比如內聯 asm 做 setjump 的時候，曾經被困擾過
<pocoyo> roylez_: 拜主席。
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛....
<knownbad> snugglecat: 好似被封了
<jarodlau> pocoyo: 速度可以了,youtube看的都很安逸..
<snugglecat> 谁去看看我给的那个链接， 是恶搞的还是环球时报的   http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=51492
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--坏球时报社论：希望美国人好好做一个“游客”
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 好不错。
<lubcat> v6 如何用
<knownbad> 睡觉去
<snugglecat> 应该是被恶搞的
<jarodlau> 10月13日消息，针对淘宝商城小卖家攻击大卖家一事，阿里巴巴董事局主席兼CEO马云再次发微博：“看着家人的眼泪，听见同事们疲惫委屈的声音，心悴了，真累了，真想放弃。心里无数次责问自己：我们为了什么?凭啥去承担如此的责任?”
<snugglecat> knownbad, 别谁， 谁这么早睡的
<jiero> snugglecat: ...
<jarodlau> 马云,这会把淘宝推到了风口浪尖上..
<jiero> snugglecat: 那是美国时间。他都坚持到这么晚了。。。到早上了
<roylez_> jarodlau: 还是有影帝潜质的
<jarodlau> ...
<jiero> roylez_ 都要会装才行。——对付无赖——所有被推上前台的都是无赖潜质。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 干嘛，你想陪我睡啊？
<Guest17724> test
<[ub]> Guest17724, ....  ㍩ 
<jarodlau> virtualbox 使用 vboxmanager 管理虚拟机看house爽..
<jiero> roylez_ 主席是不是看我不爽 :D
<roylez_> jiero: 是 :)
<jiero> roy
<roylez_> jiero: 你太闲了，nnnnd
<roylez_> jiero: 我为啥没那么闲
<jiero> roylez_  乐乐
<roylez_> jiero: 我也想闲得蛋疼阿
<jiero> roylez_ 逗你乐乐。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 因为你有家了？
<roylez_> jiero: 因为我肉身在墙内
<jiero> roylez_ 因为我是从来没找到同志的悲哀人士？
<jiero> roylez_ 我是恶人。别看我。
<kaio> 有看過左邊窗口的情況？
<kaio> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/3lqd1w9s/Workspace1_004.png
<jiero> 讨厌左面有个栏。我希望什么栏逗没。
<jiero> lol
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 速度快不？
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: ? 什么?
<Guest50524> 安装系统时候如果你把grub安到非第一个分区后，有什么后果吗？？
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 你那个SSH？
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 你那个SSH速度快不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 也行
<Guest50524> 安装系统时候如果你把grub安到非第一个分区后，有什么后果吗？？
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: ,看youtube,速度还行
<snugglecat> knownbad, 申请我去美国陪你睡
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 免费？
<jarodlau> Jakalalaa: 啊,免费帐号.
<Jakalalaa> jarodlau, 太好了
<jiero> 看着你们3个都很喜感。。。
 * jiero 隐
<Guest50524> 木有人知道
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 图文，一起学习修改gnome-shell主题. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349068 图文，一起学习修改gnome-shell主题 随着Ubuntu 11.10 的发布，并且在官方源添加了gnome3.2，会有更多的人想尝试gnome-shell。但是，黑又硬的界面并不是每个人都喜欢，所以今天来和大家一起学习gnome-shell主题的修改。 gnome-shell的主题制作非 ...
<lubcat>  v6 howto
<Guest50524> 安装11.10过程中，有选择把grub安到什么地方，如果安到非第一个分区后，会有什么现象
<jarodlau> Guest50524: 重启机器的话,grub不在mbr的话,你只有win7系统
<jiero> Guest50524: 随意。
<Guest50524> jiero: 会有什么好处吗？
<jiero> Guest50524: 好处？没吧。
<imtxc> 请问在哪可以买到  The C programming language 这本书的原版呢？
<imtxc> 找到的好像都是中文版本。
<cfy> 原版？
<xuan> ubuntu 11.10下用蓝牙浏览文件提示
<xuan> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<xuan> 是怎么回事？
<cfy> 影印呢？
<cfy> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/C程序设计语言-克尼汉/dp/B0011C9OMG/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318673298&sr=8-1-spell
<imtxc> cfy: 啊 就是英文版的 我找到的都是中文版  影印没买过 不知道清楚不。。
<cfy> imtxc: 原版有几百￥
<cfy> imtxc: 原版要几百￥
<imtxc> cfy: 啊。。。我咋没找到。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 这样啊。。。
<cfy> imtxc: 影印和原版一样的。。。。
<imtxc> cfy: 那这个是怎么回事呢？
<cfy> imtxc: 有可能排版小点
<cfy> imtxc: 影印不是复印
<imtxc> cfy: 这样的啊 ，那就好呢。
<imtxc> cfy: 恩  学习了。 那看来就是这本了。
<cfy> imtxc: 我的理解：原版：直接外国的价格换算过来。影音的话，按照中国的消费水平卖
<cfy> imtxc: 翻译的话就更加便宜了
<imtxc> cfy: 哦啊，我以为影印 就是盗版的呢以前。。。
<imtxc> 以前买过本书  也是他说影印的 结果很模糊
<cfy> imtxc: 那不是这个意思。。。。虽然我不知道影印的定义。但是，其实我觉得是为了相对原版的英文版本。
<cfy> 原版的话，完全和中国无关了。
<cfy> 影印肯定有中文字
<cfy> 英文版，影印版，差不多
<cfy> 我感觉
<imtxc> cfy:  明白了 谢谢你哈。
<cfy> imtxc: :)
<cfy> test
<[ub]> cfy, ....  ㍪ 
<cfy> http://www.opussoftware.com/tutorial/TutMakefile.htm
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: Tutorial - Makefile
<cfy> 这个网页风格好复古啊
<xuan> ubuntu 11.10下用蓝牙浏览文件提示
<xuan> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<xuan> 是怎么回事？
<xuan> 没有人遇到么？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：安装ubuntu 11.04后 桌面是空的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349075 安装后桌面是正常的 顶端有任务栏 开了特效 然后重启 桌面扫描都木有 只有我设置的桌面背景 右上角的网络 时间 关机等图标都消失不见了 按F1，可以出来帮助键 这个帖子还是我进帮助文件 点击里面的链接 弹出的浏览器 而且这 ...
<mayli> [ub]: ？？
<[ub]> mayli, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> lFTGL 是一个开源跨平台的 C++ 库，用来在 OpenGL 应用中使用 Freetype2 来简化字体的渲染，支持位图、点阵图和纹理图、轮廓、多边形以及挤压多边形渲染模式。
<CyrusYzGTt> FTGL 是一个开源跨平台的 C++ 库，用来在 OpenGL 应用中使用 Freetype2 来简化字体的渲染，支持位图、点阵图和纹理图、轮廓、多边形以及挤压多边形渲染模式。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Dynamics_Engine
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Open Dynamics Engine - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<bluek> 问一下哈
<bluek> 有人知道怎么借用一下别人宽带账号和密码吗？广东省的最好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://opende.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Products_that_use_ODE
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Products that use ODE - ODE Wiki
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你要做 OpenGL 的东西
 * adam8157 今天北京的OP聚会了 :)
<imganquan> adam8157: 玩得如何啊
<adam8157> imganquan: 呵呵 不错啊 见到好多熟人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, opengl 有啥好的， 和微软那个相比怎么杨
<gebjgd> adam8157: 啥op？
<imganquan> adam8157: hoho:)
<adam8157> gebjgd: 这个频道的OP 在北京的今天基本齐了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, opengl 处在什么层， 应用层？ 硬件？ 硬件和驱动之间？ 我不懂， 给我扫盲一下
<gebjgd> adam8157:  哦。ubuntu的op啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: hehe
<imganquan> snugglecat: 应用层，就是个库而已
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt,  DX 使用 opengl 的吗， 还是 dx 和opengl 平行的吗
<snugglecat> 微软的啥 directX 的， 忘了具体名字
<snugglecat> 一个项目可以使用多个许可的吗
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你贴的那个地址怎么 使用了  bsd 和 lgpl 俩啊。 俩条纹有冲突咋办
<imtxc> bluek: 我们这里 宽带账号可以随便地方用。
<imtxc> bluek: 我自己测试过 甘肃 兰州
<bluek> imtxc, 哈，我是想弄个会员
<imtxc> bluek: 哦 这样呀。那我就不知道了。
<bluek> imtxc,你用什么工具扫的啊？
<imtxc> bluek: 不是这样 我是用我的宽带账号  在别人的网线上面连接上 也能拨号。
<bluek> imtxc,哦哦，我是想让别人宽带帮我付点小费用
<imtxc> bluek: 恩 我明白你的意思了 那我就不清楚了 因为我们这里的宽带是不能付其他费用的  只能上网。
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何实现文件不重复执行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349082 在在root文件夹下有个脚本，/root/du.sh，每10分钟执行一次，如何能实现不重复执行，即发现没执行完退出或不执行。（不要思路，需要具体过程） 统计信息: 发表于 由 liucheng1513 — 2011-10-15 18:50 
 * ofan 低价出售高速VPN
<bluek> 我有一个cisco vpn
<bluek> 忘记帐号了，以前是我配置的
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 老外的公司，可以直接进他服务器的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..這要看你是商業的什麼用處
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，明白了， 就是试用不同的场景。 gpl 可以和其他的公用的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..具體不懂。。
<snugglecat> 明白了， 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這還要看 跟開發者的意圖 是否相關
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> qt也是俩许可证， 如果用 qt 开发出来的要拿去卖的， 必须使用的是商业许可证。 如果使用qt 的 lgpl许可， 则开发出来的必须公开源码。
<yqjiangxin> 代咖后~
<yqjiangxin> 大家好
<[ub]> yqjiangxin, 好  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ...現在才發現。。 gdb有 AVX 支持的。。
<snugglecat> 降薪好
<ofan> snugglecat: 是gpl
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥是 avx
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 浮點運算
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了最新的11.10版，发现运行sudo命令的那个窗口启动都找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349090 如果，安装后，sudo运行窗口是在哪里启动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aloong — 2011-10-15 19:10 
<snugglecat> ofan, lgpl吧， qt4 本质是个库啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<snugglecat> yqjiangxin, 你的名字好悲剧啊， 降薪
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有啥特别的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不知道。。
<ofan> snugglecat: lgpl不强制开源
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 就算是 cuda,,有時感覺比 我的 cpu還差，，
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦。
<snugglecat> lgpl 是修改他库本身必须得开源， 但允许一个商业程序引用？ 是酱紫吗
<snugglecat> 就是说我用 qt4 的开源版本， 卖钱也没问题罗？
<ofan> 没问题
<snugglecat> 好吧，谢了， 但我还是有点疑问。 我去看看
<snugglecat> 我觉得单 qt 来说， 应该是有些问题的。 
<ofan> 啥问题
<ofan> 去看lgpl协议
<snugglecat> 如果您想使用 Qt 开发专属和/或商业软件，但又不想共享源代码，那么 Qt 商业授权是正确的授权方式。
<snugglecat> 这是qt商业版的提示， qt免费版没有提示。 按这个来说 qt 的免费版是不能开发专属或商业软件。 
<snugglecat> 我去详细看看 qt 的授权页
<snugglecat> qt 的授权页居然404
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我翻译一下， http://qt.nokia.com/products/licensing 
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: Qt Licensing — Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan:  ...佩服你啊。。。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么搜……grep -P 'tenzu.*adam.*(.)\1' /tmp/ubuntu-cn/ -r
<MaskRay> adam8157: 找不到
<adam8157> MaskRay: ...
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你这样不对啊...
<ofan> jiero: 佩服毛？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 好不容易 curl 'http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/[01-10]/[01-31]/%23ubuntu-cn.txt' -o ubuntu-cn/'#1-#2.txt'
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ t: Index of /2011Ubuntu IRC Logs
<jiero> ofan: 几点了还不睡？ 另外，× 毛× 是哪里的常见用语啊？
<ofan> jiero: 网络用语
<snugglecat> ofan, 用 bing 翻译了一下，qt 的lgpl "此版本的Qt Qt离散度的发展是适当的专有或开放源代码的应用程序提供您能够遵守GNU协议对外发布2.1版中所载的条款和条件。" 啥意思， 是可以用于专有的？？
<snugglecat> 我英语不好， 帮我看看 http://qt.nokia.com/products/licensing 
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: Qt Licensing — Qt - A cross-platform application and UI framework
<MaskRay> tenzu: 你曾经用一个叠词称呼 adam8157 ，那个词是啥？
<snugglecat> jiero, 文革时的常用语， 毛xx万岁
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> MaskRay: 我只叫他阿当
<snugglecat> 当当??
<jiero> snugglecat: 这样啊。谢谢。那老家伙我一直不在意。
<tenzu> MaskRay: 至于叠词,问主席
<snugglecat> ofan 帮我看看。 qt的商业版是收取服务费？？
<jiero> adam8157:  阿当今天拍下全景了吧？录像上传！
<adam8157> jiero: 黑白手机...
<adam8157> jiero: 等着看linuxtoy吧
<jiero> adam8157: 8个会场同时拍？
<adam8157> jiero: 没 只管fad吧
<yqjiangxin> snugglecat， 额。。。。xin是鑫，取商业繁荣之意好吧
<jiero> adam8157: 你们应该租借 1080P录像机。 :)
<snugglecat> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<yqjiangxin> 呵呵 
<snugglecat> 先说明下， 我是开玩笑的。  yqjiangxin 你不是执行死刑了吗
<yqjiangxin> 额。。。当时看到那个新闻我也很震惊阿
<snugglecat> 没执行死刑？ 放出来了？？
<yqjiangxin> 只能说重名害死人阿
<snugglecat> :)
<yqjiangxin> :-D
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • E: flashplugin-installer: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349097 E: flashplugin-installer: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1 今天重装立系统，把原来的/usr, /var的盘挂载到现在/usr，/var 目录下 然后就出问题了 fash插件装不上，提示错误。求指教 统计信 ...
<yqjiangxin> snugglecat,为什么查询信息的时候服务器显示的不是china呢
<yqjiangxin> snugglecat,你的服务器竟然是norway
<snugglecat> 谁对 qt 有认识的， 我想知道 免费版 和商业版有啥区别啊， qt 的商业版的网站是英文，看不懂
<snugglecat> yqjiangxin, 你说的是 这个 irc 的服务器？？？
<snugglecat> 这个irc的不是 china 的啊
<yqjiangxin> 对啊
<yqjiangxin> snugglecat,这样的阿，就是说咱么相当于是代理登录是吗
<snugglecat> 我的是 gibson.freenode.net
<snugglecat> yqjiangxin, irc 好多服务器互相连的， 我和你也不在同一个
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉 qt 的， 我想知道 免费版 和商业版有啥区别啊， qt 的商业版的网站是英文，看不懂
<yqjiangxin> snugglecat,这样阿
<ofan> snugglecat: 商业版提供支持
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦。 免费版不是也有社区支持吗， 貌似 qt5 准备完全交给社区了
<snugglecat> ofan, 是商业支持？？
<ofan> snugglecat: 社区也叫支持
<ofan> ？
<snugglecat> 关键是我英文太烂， 看不懂商业版的网页
<snugglecat> Further development of add-on Qt features and functions for desktop and embedded Advancing the cross-platform Qt promise by supporting leading desktop and embedded platforms Offering an unmatched complete solution to your Qt development needs with development, licensing, support, training, services
<snugglecat> 这一段啥意思
<snugglecat> 有提到 服务，支持， 培训
<snugglecat> 前边呢
<ofan> snugglecat: 可以定制插件，提供对嵌入式系统的支持
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦， 谢了， 哪里有在线学英语的
<ofan> snugglecat: 新东方
<snugglecat> 不喜欢新东方。
<imganquan> 请问有人知道怎么在Mac下创建rar文件吗？port没法安装rar这个工具
<ofan> 创建不了
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到11.10 后界面变了，不喜欢这种，如何切换为经典？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349099 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2011-10-15 19:42 
<ofan> rar只授权解压缩
<imganquan> ofan: thanks.
<CyrusYzGTt> ..直接下載 blender綠色版。。就是編譯好的，，直接運行，，強大，，
<yqjiangxin> [ub],在登录的时候下边有个选择，选择ubuntu经典界面就行了
<[ub]> yqjiangxin, 当下面是不是一种选择，选择就行了Ubuntu的经典界面的登录时间？  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, blender 连倒角都没啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..哼哼，，不理你
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还要装插件。 2.58 没有语言选项
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 为啥子呢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哼哼，，俺下載的是 2.60
<yqjiangxin> [ub],就是登录的时候最下边会有界面选择神马的。选择ubuntu经典界面就行了麻
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt:大姐好
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 大妈好
<Drocula> 大姐 在啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我正用 blender 做一个网页用的图像， 只要倒角， 没有， 得要个插件
<[ub]> yqjiangxin, 是不是所有的时候会有接口下面选择神马的日志？  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 用 gimp
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 美眉好
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 超媽好
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我要你妹的照片
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111+2333333333333333333333333333333333333333333334444444444444444444+999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我要一个透视的， 像个积木那样的， 我只要一个放块块， 但要倒角。 没倒角的， inkspace 也可以了
<yqjiangxin> [ub],日志？什么意思，我的意思是说注销后在登录时最下边会有选择项的，就是书密码的时候，最下边阿
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 给我看看吧
<[ub]> yqjiangxin, 我一直在等着你。  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> linux 还有啥 3d 软件
<snugglecat> richo 有 linux 版吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 這個要對 濾鏡很熟，，ps和 gimp的翻譯不同，我也在 煩惱
<snugglecat> rhino
<yqjiangxin> [ub], 额。。。什么意思？
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> yqjiangxin, 你对一机器人说啥子
<snugglecat> [ub], 草尼马
<yqjiangxin> 额。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<yqjiangxin> 什么意思
<[ub]> yqjiangxin, 谁告诉你的？  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> yqjiangxin, [ub] 是一机器人， 不是真人的
<yqjiangxin> 阿。。。。。。。。。。。
<yqjiangxin> 我错了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 烦恼啥， 也是透视的方块块？？
<yqjiangxin> 前面有星的都是机器人阿。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 那倒不是， 那是管理员
<snugglecat> yqjiangxin, 现在知道这里有多可怕了吧， 原来 管理我们的 是一机器人
<yqjiangxin> 。。。。。。
<yqjiangxin> snugglecat,太狠了
<snugglecat> linux 还有啥 3d 软件， rhino 有 linux 版本的吗。 不喜欢 blender
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 人機合一 ，，簡稱 機人
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..好多，就想 上次不知道那只人說過的 panda 3D
<snugglecat> o , 我去看看， 熊猫 3d???
<snugglecat> panda 3D 是游戏引擎啊。 我要建模的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..自己 google
<ugoubuntu> 郁闷阿！ ubuntu上没有挂载上我的USB。但是虚拟机里面的windowsXP挂载上了……這是什么情况？？
<grxixi> 谁装了正式版的11.。10
<ugoubuntu> ubuntu能识别USB就是没法在图形界面下挂载上。
<yqjiangxin> ugoubuntu,手动挂载吧
<ugoubuntu> will@notBills-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat -o umask=000,noatime,async,codepage=65001,iocharset=utf8 \/dev/sdb \/mnt/usb
<ugoubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<ugoubuntu>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ugoubuntu> 唉，想在usb上装11.10啊 。
<yqjiangxin> ugoubuntu,太复杂了，我没办法了  不过如果用  sudo fdisk -l 能找到u盘的话应该没什么问题把
<ugoubuntu> usb应该是在/dev/sdb 或者/dev/bus/usb/002/023中的一个（我不太了解）
<ugoubuntu> lsusb Bus 002 Device 023: ID 0011:7788  
<stock-cn> 现在的linux商业软件都不更新了，比如qq,pps,flashget等等
<ugoubuntu> 恩，fdisk就找不到了。dmesg里面讲：
<ugoubuntu> pps 我都在虚拟机里面用
<ugoubuntu> [22782.333435] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdb] Unhandled error code
<ugoubuntu> [22782.333442] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<ugoubuntu> [22782.333447] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 77 0f f8 00 00 01 00
<ugoubuntu> [22782.333464] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 7802872
<ugoubuntu> 我担心是不是 usb有问题……，但是xp下又正常。
 * ofan 代购美版无锁iPhone 4S
<yqjiangxin> ugoubuntu,还真没遇到过这种情况，等高人回答吧。。。
 * ofan 代购美版无锁iPhone 4S/kindle
<snugglecat> blender 是 2.59 吧， 还没 2.6吧
<ugoubuntu> 恩，弄了2天了。poor～～
<grxixi> 刚才谁代购美版苹果
<MaskRay> 求 dropbox-lnx.x86_64 的 gz.tar 
<ofan> grxixi: 我
<snugglecat> tar.bz2 用啥解压啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 好生氣啊，，我蹭網的那戶人家，竟然剛剛重啓
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ tar xvfj
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, blender 官方只有 2.59哇
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾下載的是 2.6
<snugglecat> 哪下哇
<yqjiangxin> cyrusyzgtt，额。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yqjiangxin§ 麼事？？
<yqjiangxin> 没事，
<CyrusYzGTt> yqjiangxin§ 本尊在看小說，請勿打擾。
<cfy> MaskRay: edsion?
<yqjiangxin> cyrusyzgtt，好吧，我也在看最新版的柯南  剧场版15
<cfy> MaskRay: 你碰到谁了？fad,我很好奇
<CyrusYzGTt> yqjiangxin§ 
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 面板问题! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349104 习惯了ubuntu 9.10的 无特效经典桌面，现在ubuntu11.10的面板用起来很不习惯,不能添加 快捷方式， 请问 ubuntu 11.10能不能实现ubuntu9.10顶部的那种面板找出来? 能自由的添加快捷方式,不求美化， 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiangjianlin — 2011-10-15 20:26 
<MaskRay> 求 dropbox-lnx.x86_64 的 gz.tar
<bluephantom> 请问有人装过policycoreutils？
<bluephantom> 昨天装了个policycoreutils把服务器装挂了T_T
<CyrusYzGTt> :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人不會服務器，就是在桌面用
 * ofan 代购美版无锁iPhone 4S/kindle
<yuangang> iphone 4s how much
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你擴展了經營範圍，，要去工商省申報的
<bluephantom_> 请问有人了解这个么？http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/policycoreutils
<[ub]> bluephantom_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu -- Details of package policycoreutils in natty
<mao> ubuntu下怎么使用hdparm.conf
<mao> 启动项里面怎么没有关于hdparm的内容呢
<yqjiangxin>  /quit
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 快发你妹的照片
<yingouqlj> 问下UBUNTU 11对电脑配置的要求
<yingouqlj> 感觉2台电脑都装了UBUNTU 11   一个好卡啊
<grxixi> 不卡啊
<grxixi> 挺好到
<yingouqlj> 我又一个电脑 好卡啊
<bluephantom_> 继续请问有没有人装过policycoreutils？
<bluephantom_> 我装完selinux disabled了，重启服务器只能进memtest……
<grxixi> 不懂
<bluephantom_> 哭%
<grxixi> 谁还有好到频道
<grxixi> 新手频道，这里说话人太少了
<nie> 什么。。
<bluephantom_> 是哦
<bluephantom_> policycoreutils
<grxixi> 频道
<bluephantom_> 好像一个安全加固的包
<nie> 这里就是新手频道啊。。
<bluephantom_> 但丫装完就把我服务都卸载了然后把selinux禁用了……
<bluephantom_> 那有高手频道没？
<snugglecat> 为什么那么多 blue
<snugglecat> bluephantom_, 
<snugglecat> bluek
<snugglecat> blueghost
<nie> - -
<Aoy_c> 表示只看到一个啊
<mao> hdparm.conf 里面apm是什么啊
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 11.10 compiz占内存过大 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349109 11.10开机后，没开任何特效，compiz占内存为80M，随着时间增长，所占内存一直增大，最高达到160M... 问下大家的compiz进程占多少内存？ 有什么解决的办法么？（换Gnome-shell除外，对G无爱） 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangtianh6 — 2011-10-15 20:55 
<snugglecat> 现在只有一个
<snugglecat> 二.建立商家委员会，电子网络监管委员会，三权分立，共同管理网络交易平台。
<snugglecat> 三权分立
<CyrusYzGTt> 十權分立纔是王道
<zhiwei> 问个问题，怎样在ubuntu下和别人抢网速？
<hamo_laptop> zhiwei: 搞个虚拟机开迅雷...
<zhiwei> 这个抢了之后我也没什么用。
<Aoy_c> zhiwei: 还同时开PPS，PPTV...
<zhiwei> 我自己写个脚本，一直去抓取处网文件也行
<Aoy_c> pptv,pps之类的抢网速无敌啊
<zhiwei> 我下载个Linux版的吧
<zhiwei> 我是想自己抢来网速自己用
<zhiwei> 而不是单纯的抢别人的
<zhiwei> 以后得多了解点网络协议之类的东西
<ofan> zhiwei: p2p终结者
<Aoy_c> ofan: Linux下有这玩意？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 看 arch aur 中 pkgbuild下載吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 官网的下载不了了……
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 汝竟又改nick了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§  自己安裝mldonkey下載，或者上傳
<jarodlau>  zhiwei arp
<Kandu> MaskRay: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/dr/dropbox/PKGBUILD
<Kandu> MaskRay: 按裡面的連結，應該能下載的呀
<snugglecat> zhiwei, 看 A 片
<cfy> MaskRay: 找不到。
<MaskRay> Kandu: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/17 的？下载不了
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Kandu> MaskRay: 能下載
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我不能……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 用 tsocks 或者 proxychains 吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 已经用了一个 vpn 了……
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Kandu> MaskRay: 國內 vpn XD
<Kandu> MaskRay: ML 一直有 root 權限的，隨便用
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你们学校又亮了....
<gebjgd> ls
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 方校长?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 不是....你们学校...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: http://www.douban.com/photos/album/58301135/
<sevk> hamo_laptop ⇪ ti: 福根儿的相册-人类已经阻止不了失去了椅子的西电人 
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我们这里的网络环境很艰苦……
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: hoho
<MaskRay> Kandu: 需要国内/外双重的 vpn……
<Kandu> MaskRay: .·.·
<bluephantom_> 再问：有人装过policycoreutils包么？
<bluephantom_> 我跟着wiki把服务器装挂了……
<MaskRay> Kandu: 因为国外ip只能访问少数的几个……
<bluephantom_> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=Vsftpd%E8%99%9A%E6%8B%9F%E7%94%A8%E6%88%B7%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE&variant=zh-cn
<Kandu> MaskRay: 知道了，悲劇的校園網
<sevk> bluephantom_ ⇪ ti: Vsftpd虚拟用户设置 - Ubuntu中文
<bluephantom_> 跟着这个教程，装到最后一步，我也遇到500错误
<adam8157> MaskRay: 可怜
<bluephantom_> setsebool -P ftp_home_dir=1 我就执行这个了，然后系统提示我没有setsebool 
<Kandu> MaskRay: kandu.vicp.net/db.tar.gz
<Kandu> MaskRay: amd64 1.1.45 版的
<bluephantom_> 系统提示没有setsebool，要sudo apt-get install policycoreutils
<yuangang> 你们 要vpn 干嘛 
<yuangang> 翻墙吗
<yuangang> ？
<bluephantom_> 装完之后selinux就disable了，再之后断开就连不上了，然后重启服务器只能进Memtest，谁遇到过这情况啊？给点建议好不？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 好了，刚才 ofan 给我了
<sevk> 新 开源小工具 • vim 两个Plugin快速键冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349116 目前我安装了Snipmate , Pydiction 两个vim 外挂快速键冲突 但是我在写c/cpp 它tab键自动补齐都跑到Pydiction套件变成,Snipmate就不work 那我看别人建议是把 Pydiction 放到 ftplugin/python/ 里面针对 python filetype 才启用。 我是用vundle 做管理vim外挂 意思是在vimrc  ...
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那个 dockstar 买的不多。
 * ofan 出售高速VPN
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 评论真亮
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 很老的东西了，因为懂的人不多
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 弄个nas怎么样？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 那东西就是nas
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这也倒是。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 今天演什么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: schlg den raab
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 很长时间没有看了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 垃圾节目
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那你说有什么好推荐的？
<Evanescence> adam8157: MeaCulpa: 你知道有什么免费的newsgroup server吗?
<Evanescence> 虽然google了一下,但是好像都要钱
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ^
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上没去？
<adam8157> gfrog: 木
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有顿免费晚餐，然后大家happy的扯淡
<adam8157> gfrog: 和我熟的那几个都没去 我也就不去了
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上也免费啊 0_0
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼，
<adam8157> gfrog: 哼哼
<gfrog> adam8157: 不熟的扯淡之后就熟了嘛
<MaskRay> 收获两件衣服、一顶帽子
<gfrog> MaskRay: 恭喜，我多拿了一打贴纸。。。
<tusooa> #lser
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 我知道你要吗?
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 当然要啦,不要那个newsfan的中文
<MaskRay> gfrog: 恭喜
<fishoneeyed> ev
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 全球转信的那种？
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 你不知道啥是newsgroup?
<hamo_laptop> Evanescence: http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Usenet/Public_News_Servers/
<amoskong> gfrog, 我还多抢了个firefox公仔
<sevk> hamo_laptop ⇪ t: Open Directory - Computers: Usenet: Public News Servers
<hamo_laptop> gfrog: 什么贴纸？
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 新闻组。
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 是啊
<Evanescence> hamo_laptop: 谢谢
<gfrog> amoskong: 勒令你明天拿公司来工大家围观
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 既然是新闻组，就有个全球转信的问题。
<Evanescence> hamo_laptop: 这个我访问过,找不到类似news.docz.com这样的server地址
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: news.aioe.org
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 用这个新闻组看看。
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: fedora的，周一我在公司圈发，想要过来拿吧，哈哈。
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 谢了
<amoskong> gfrog,  明天就送人了;-)
<gfrog> amoskong: 啧啧，
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: aioe.org也需要帐号?
<fishoneeyed> Evanescence: 可能要注册，但是免费是真的。我一直用，不过我基本上不发帖，只看。
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 恩,我看看,仔细看刚才 hamo_laptop 给的的确是public server,
<adam8157> news.cn99.com 还存活么?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: cn99都被买了...
<gfrog> hamo_laptop: adam8157 不是早卖给网易了嘛
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • empathy在gnome3右下角托盤的圖標不見了…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349124 前幾天升級之後，就不見了 現在關了之後，帳號還在線 只能重新點左邊的圖標打開 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2011-10-15 21:52 
<Evanescence> fishoneeyed: 在aioe主页上找不到什么注册的地方.真奇怪,换个试试
<Evanescence> 为啥arch的人也把问题贴到ubuntu上了?去arch forums问不是更好么?
<mayli> adam8157: 好像已经没有现存的的news服务了
<CyrusYzGTt> 這裏已經被arch佔領了
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 因为这里是arch-cn
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 原来如此,点头称是
 * adam8157 debian sid
<xiong_> 那ubuntu 呢
 * Jagdwurst debian stable
<hamo_laptop> Jagdwurst: 还真有用stable做桌面的？
<gebjgd> adam8157: hamo_laptop 太多了
<Jagdwurst> hamo_laptop:  debian 6 还是比较新的
<Jagdwurst> hamo_laptop: 不像当时的 debian 4 和 5， 刚出来就落伍了
 * mayli Jagdwurst stable就是旧的同义词吧
<gebjgd> 旧也未必是坏事
<Jagdwurst> 这次的 stable 还行, 太新了用不来
<gebjgd> 我在公司的机器上还用opensuse 10.3呢
<gebjgd> kde 3.5
<Jagdwurst> systemd , grub2  这一类的东东根本用不来
<gebjgd> 稳定的很
 * mayli gebjgd ubuntu910 的flash 不知道害死了多少firefox党
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 15
<gebjgd> mayli: 我最后一个ubuntu是8.10
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 就是因为不会用 fedora 的 systemd， 才换成 debian 的……
<CyrusYzGTt> debian stable已經6.03了
<gebjgd> mayli: 后来的不清楚
<loiac> arch很爽么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 哦
<loiac> 大家都用……
<mayli> gebjgd: 810是个好东西
<gebjgd> mayli: 垃圾
<gebjgd> mayli: 从那时起intel改显卡驱动了
<gebjgd> mayli: 所以换了arch
<loiac> 我用份额的哦人啊没什么快感  用opensuse也没什么快感  就继续用ubuntu了
<Jagdwurst> mayli: 当时 kernel 挂了 N 多次， 还所谓的 lts
<loiac> fedora
<mayli> gebjgd: 伴随了我的老爷机跑了2年吧
<mayli> Jagdwurst: lts!=stable
<gebjgd> mayli: 我的老爷机加上dockstar都是arch
<gebjgd> mayli: 跑了很久了
<gebjgd> ubuntu本来就是个垃圾
 * hamo_laptop ^^^^^^砸场子的来了....
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: intel 在 7.04 的时候好像就出驱动了，那时候 arch 下还没有，于是当时果断抛弃了 arch
<mayli> gebjgd: ubuntu-cn 从来不少黑ubuntu党
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 8.04还稳定。后来就x直接死掉。带走键盘和鼠标
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 8.04 时候 alsa 进内核了吗? 如果进了，那 kernel 因为声卡每打 skype 必挂...
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请问怎样在代码开头批量添加空格？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349131 我是用 Vim 写的 tex 源文件，里面大量中文。 现在遇到一个问题，在行首的字之前添加相同代码的时候，比如把某些字加不同颜色，而 p 了就把复制过来的东西放在了首字之后。 所以我想把所有行前添加空格，这样 p 就能把已有代码 ...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不记得了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 很久的事情了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那个时候刚和小光认识
<Jagdwurst> ...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 呵呵，因为我那时候住小光旁边，刚怂恿他用 linux
<drivel> gfrog: 这都回公司了？
<gfrog> GNUdog: 嗯哼，回来拿车子
<Colin-shzsc> 有用 IceWM 的么？
<GNUdog> gfrog: 骑车党啊？
<gfrog> GNUdog: yep
<GNUdog> 膜拜…
<gfrog> GNUdog: 别拜哥，哥只是个传说
<hamo_laptop> GNUdog 曾经的骑车党飘过...
 * GNUdog 似乎 Growl 没工作…
<GNUdog> 重新开一次 LimeChat 去…
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你不是睡觉了吗， 像我一样挂着？？？
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 挂着睡
<GNUdog> hamo_laptop: 没有车的飘过
<knownbad> ？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 倒挂着， jj 都过了头？？？
 * jarodlau arch
 * jarodlau arch + awesome + vbox..awesome..!
<snugglecat> ipad 的触屏幕有没有压感的
<knownbad> 有。
<knownbad> 你坐山去看看
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> ipad可以侦测你的痔疮
<snugglecat> .......
<snugglecat> 还有没有 iphone5
<knownbad> 有
<snugglecat> 乔布斯死了， apple 是不是会没落了
<knownbad> iphone5可以注册prostate cancer.
<snugglecat> 不懂英文
<snugglecat> ubuntu 的 11.10 出来了没有
<snugglecat> 11.10怎么样， 啥子桌面
<amoskong> snugglecat, 昨天就出来了
<snugglecat> amoskong, 怎么样，有啥特别的
<amoskong> snugglecat, gnome有变化，挺新鲜的。   dbus好像有bug
<amoskong> 启动很慢
<snugglecat> 哦， 默认的还是 unity ???
<knownbad> 前列腺癌
<snugglecat> o 
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件安装一半取消后，不能安装别的软件了，郁闷阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349140 我新装的火狐要安装flash插件，安装太慢 手动停了他，可我在安装别的软件时候却没有排它锁 新立得提示 E: dpkg 的操作被中断了, 您必须手动执行 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' 以修复这个问题。 E: _cache->open() failed, please report ...
<night_> 有人在吗
<night_> 文革问题
<caleb-> 没有
<night_> 问个问题
<night_> 。。。。
<night_> 我装了nginx
<night_> 又装了一些php包但是为啥还是无法运行php程序阿
<night_> 连哥php探针都运行不了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 快快，有人说文革问题。
<sikao_lfs> ?
<night_> 说白了，就是我不知道运行php都要装什么阿
<night_> 所以想问下
<sikao_lfs> knownbad: 这里讲文革，估计要被踢，还是换地方。。。。。。你是指哪里？我也去逛逛，因为我也非常感兴趣。
<night_> 是问个问题不是文革问题
<night_> 有没有人搞过nginx阿
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> op来踢了
<Jagdwurst> 神马？ 文革文体?
<night_> ...
 * kurain is idle: BRB
<yqjiangxin> whois firefish
<wangshidong> 搞了半天终于进来了
<yqjiangxin> (23时10分11秒) wangshidong: 
<yqjiangxin> 搞了半天终于进来了
<yqjiangxin> (23时10分18秒) 
<yqjiangxin> wangshidong 离开了聊天室。
<yqjiangxin> 太搞了吧
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<wsd> 有人在么
<caleb-> 没有
<knownbad> 我也没有
<wsd> 我有半年多没有用这个了，回来发现搞了半天差点聊天室都进步来了
<wsd> 刚装了ubuntu怎么上qq啊
<ChinaForge> 丢人，升级11.10后，连如何加入组都不会了。GUI都用户管理，现在只能简单都新建帐号和删除帐号吗？
<cfy> web2.qq.com
<cfy> 打开opera
<cfy> useradd
<cfy> usermod
<CyrusYzGTt> firefox
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 看小说去。。。
<ChinaForge> 不能图形吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 一邊去
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 太坑爹了。。找个makefile的tutorial..竟然是under windows的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 看小說 。。。去也
<lunt> 这个教程很坑爹
<CyrusYzGTt> 00後 喜歡坑爹
<cfy> http://www.thomasstover.com/make.html
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: Tech Deviancy - Introduction to GMake
<wsd> libqq怎么样呢
<cfy> just use http://web2.qq.com
<sevk> cfy ⇪ ti: Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务
<cfy> Kandu: 我的声卡那方面配置也被改了。。。
<tenzu> 上不了推
<cfy> Kandu: amixer和alsamixer要改默认声卡了。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 无压力
<cfy> tenzu: 从来上不了。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: cfy 我这儿今天网络好奇怪
<adam8157> cfy: tenzu 今天见到了destine happyaron
<cfy> adam8157: 见到maskray了么？
<adam8157> cfy: tenzu 今天见到了destine happyaron maskray edsison0354
<adam8157> cfy: tenzu 还有wzssyqa
<cfy> adam8157: 袜子是谁？！
<tenzu> adam8157: 我还没见过他们
<adam8157> tenzu: 肉身在墙外的竟然还上不了
<cfy> adam8157: 真好。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 真上不了, 不知道为啥. app engine也上不去
<cfy> tenzu: 恭喜你进了black list
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計的 根服務器 抽風了
<tenzu> cfy: 不过网络今天或者明天就到期了, 不知道有没有关系
<cfy> Kandu: testing果然有惊喜。。。unstable就更加不用说了。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 你想说服务部分到期？
<cfy> Kandu: 可惜的是stable不能驱动我的wifi网卡。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 嗯嗯, 半年的合同, 明天得去续费
<adam8157> cfy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200203720
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Amazon.com Help: Source Code Notice 
<Kandu> cfy: 要不用 ubuntu?
<cfy> Kandu: ubuntu不是说是debian sid?
<cfy> adam8157: gpl又立功了？
<Kandu> cfy: 剛發的信息沒看到？ 09:34 +0 時候
<adam8157> cfy: 不晓得, 只知道核心是linux, 其它地方具体是因为GPL还是自愿就不清楚了
<caleb-> 不可能是自愿的
<Kandu> cfy: 聽 caleb- 一說，不這麼回事
<cfy> Kandu: 没有啊
<caleb-> 都说了是 machine-readable source code
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。。
<adam8157> caleb-: why? 我们公司好多东西就是自愿LGPL
<caleb-> 正常的 source 是 human-readable
<Kandu> cfy: 後來看了 imtx.me 一說，也覺得 ubuntu 不是簡單的 based on debian
<caleb-> machine-readable 不符合 gpl / lgpl
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，看 irclogs 吧
<caleb-> adam8157: 所以 RH 是好公司
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。我先学习makefile
<cfy> adam8157: 哈，llgpl
<cfy> Lisp Lesser General Public Licence
<ChinaForge> 升级11.10后，连如何加入组都不会了。GUI的用户管理，现在只能简单都新建帐号和删除帐号吗？	
<cfy> http://www.cliki.net/LLGPL
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: CLiki : LLGPL
<Kandu> cfy: linuxsir 的 makefile 資源不錯，把整個 info makefile 翻譯了
 * adam8157 一直觉得做技术 Amazon和Yahoo很棒
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，
 * CyrusYzGTt 討厭yahoo的垃圾郵件羣，退出都不能退出
<gfrog_> hi
<sevk> gfrog_, 好  ㍯ 
<snugglecat> hi
<tenzu> gmail都登录不进去, 神奇了
 * billlee 升级到 11.10 后，那个电池图标就一直显示在那里去不了了，音量控制有 bug
 * gfrog_ 升级完毕后intel显卡没法开3D的苦逼青年飘过
<billlee> ubuntu 越来越不像 linux 发行版了...
<yudun1989> 哪位同学empathy出现过gtalk无法显示联系人的问题？
<yudun1989> 求解决方案阿。蛋疼中
<Jakalala> The sound of silence
<knownbad> snugglecat: hi个屁
<knownbad> sound of compressed air off ass hole?
<knownbad> 得作个serial header.
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你今晚太安静了吧？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我擦，现在很多新闻组服务器发贴子都要e-mail确认，默认大家nntp和邮件一定在一起搞 slrn+mutt, TB
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 还有存活的国内转信的服务器么
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 貌似没了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 香港算国内吧
<MeaCulpa_> 以前有cn99
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你用的啥
<MeaCulpa_> 刚才发现cn99已经没了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 求贴配置
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我还在折腾哪
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ==
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 那我等你折腾好
<MeaCulpa_> slrn 配置可以相当复杂，起语法叫s-lang
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 嗯 看到github上一人的配置...晕了
<MeaCulpa_> thunderbird的确可以省事不少
<MeaCulpa_> 但是终端党挡不住诱惑
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/492974/
<MeaCulpa_> 今日到此为止...勉强可用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你一般都看啥的? 还有人气么...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我以前中文的基本只看笑话，linux之类人气很低
<gfrog_> 哎呀呀，ibus的依赖有问题，报bug会有人管嘛？
<MeaCulpa_> 但是国外还是挺热闹的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 基本技术社区的所有邮件列表都会被弄进新闻组里
<MeaCulpa_> 因为新闻组一般有两个回复. nntp和邮件
<MeaCulpa_> 所以老外很多人用新闻组来读邮件列表
<MeaCulpa_> gmail出现之前这样方便得多
<MeaCulpa_> 有了gmail搜索功能就比nntp强了
<MeaCulpa_> 我记得我读书那会儿，要有［头绪］的读邮件列表，只有新闻组
<MeaCulpa_> imap, gmail出现之前，想象一下动辄每天几百邮件的列表，以那时候的网速谁敢轻易订阅
<MeaCulpa_> nntp正好是那时候自然的分布式解决方案
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你还不睡?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 多年前我把新闻组看得所有列表在gmail里面订阅了一遍，gmail长年80％容量被占
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 新闻组不占空间?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 老婆娃娃睡了，过会儿偷偷去睡
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 类似imap
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 哦 不说了 睡觉...明天再看看
<MeaCulpa_> 恩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 晚安
<MeaCulpa_> bb
<Kandu> 晚安，各位
<John_NERV> 找到组织了～～感动～～
<knownbad> 哇，8g sodimm只要$40。  便宜。
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 才8G
<gebjgd> knownbad: 够干屁的
<knownbad> $40?
<knownbad> 这只是ram.
<knownbad> 8G在笔记本很好用的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我台式机才8G
<knownbad> 是啊，所以很好用。
<knownbad> 台式机12G $50.
<sevk>  06:09
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-16
<dungeon_jiero> 手机超频前，游戏速度 15FPS，超频后，48FPS。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 根本不成比例。。。
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 你也这样么。。。
<ss_> ...
 * dungeon_jiero 拥抱 ss_
 * dungeon_jiero 扑在草上
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉python的
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉python的
<snugglecat> var1 = ('a', ['key1':1, 'key2':2, 'key3':3])  这个 var1 怎么获得这个'a'这个值， var1[0] 酱紫吗？ 'key1'这个呢 var[1]['key1'] 酱紫吗
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉python的
<snugglecat> 帮我解答一下
<snugglecat> var1 = ('a', ['key1':1, 'key2':2, 'key3':3])  这个 var1 怎么获得这个'a'这个值， var1[0] 酱紫吗？ 'key1'这个呢 var[1]['key1'] 酱紫吗
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 电池管理的软件叫什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349194 请问各位ubuntu 11.10下除了系统自带的电源管理软件以后，是否还需要安装更好的电池管理软件？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Julkot — 2011-10-16 9:02 
<snugglecat> var1 = ('a', ['key1':1, 'key2':2, 'key3':3])  这个 var1 怎么获得这个'a'这个值， var1[0] 酱紫吗？ 'key1'这个呢 var[1]['key1'] 酱紫吗
<snugglecat> 谁熟悉python的
<ofan> snugglecat: 对
<snugglecat> ofan, 谢谢
<snugglecat> ('a','b'); 这个属于数组吗
<ofan> tuple，可以看成定长数组吧
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢谢 ofan 
<ofan> np
<snugglecat> np是啥
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 大家 fedora 16用什么源啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349198 RT，更新好慢，大家用得什么源啊，求分享 那个能耗问题是不是ubuntu专有啊，同样就3.0+人内核，感觉fedora好多了 gnome3相比十五感觉有进步 统计信息: 发表于 由 dajixp — 2011-10-16 9:39 
<tusooa-> echo *;
<dungeon_jiero> 全部全部
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何把11.10里左侧的任务栏给干掉~！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349203 我以前用过7.1，9.1两个版本，这次试用了下11.10，界面果然变化大。整体还好，特别是上面的那个面板很好，带全局菜单，省我自己配置了。但左边那个任务栏实在受不了。大小不能调，位置不能调，不能设置自动隐藏， ...
<tenzu> 网络不好
<tenzu> testing
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: http://www.desura.com/games/project-zomboid 这个游戏似乎好玩，你去测试一下。
<sevk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: Project Zomboid Windows, Linux game | Desura
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 我这儿网络都快卡成屎了, 打不开
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 杀了路由
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 不知道是路由的问题还是运营商的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ..318.95...
<tenzu> 开网页超慢
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: :S 查查是不是有人用了你的网络？
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 现在又正常了...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 吾在蹭網
<freeayu> gnome 3 比unity好多了
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 大概是狂下载。。。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你赶紧把网掐了
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 我不会看是不是有别人在用网络
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那人没意见吗
<ofan> 鄙视蹭网的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 我也是蹭网的。我不鄙视。
<dungeon_jiero> 我希望大家都有网可蹭～
<dungeon_jiero> 哈哈
<ofan> 鄙视
<dungeon_jiero> 开放互联网啊。
<dungeon_jiero> 彻底的
<leave> 有没有人要吃早餐……
<nie`> ddd
<dungeon_jiero> leave: 午餐都完成了。。。
<leave> ……
<leave> 我才刚起床
 * dungeon_jiero 踢ofan一脚。看着不爽。
<tenzu> ofan在哪儿?
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: Ubuntu中文论坛里。只有EE和叶大是Ubuntu用户了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 说斑竹
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  你在？
<NoIE> 我也是 Ubuntu 用户。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 没注意
<NoIE> 哦，sorry。
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 恩。你说话太轻了。
<ofan> tenzu: 在家
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 寂寞男
<NoIE> 不是有人说过，发贴数到了多少多少，可以专职为斑竹。
<tenzu> ofan: 我是说地点
<ofan> tenzu: ohio 咋了
<tenzu> ofan: 听说过这个地方
<ofan> tenzu: ...
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 问题是被蹭网的权益呢
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 同意则没问题
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE:  3000
<NoIE> dungeon_jiero: 1930 now
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 发570水贴后喊oneleaf要。
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 或者直接喊 one
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 直接找 oneleaf 要
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 寂寞才有烟花
<NoIE> dungeon_jiero: 我怎么知道我的帖子中有多少是水贴？
<roylez_> tenzu: 出来
<dungeon_jiero> NoIE: 凑2000/2500
<tenzu> ofan: roylez_ 来了
<NoIE> dungeon_jiero: 哦。。。谢谢。
<roylez_> tenzu: 就看你发推了
<roylez_> tenzu: 有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez_: 好事就是今天有好吃的
<roylez_> tenzu: 寄到上海包邮不？
<tenzu> roylez_: 你是窥推者
<tenzu> roylez_: 包邮啊亲
<roylez_> tenzu: 啥东西？
<tenzu> roylez_: 火锅乱炖
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 没追求的家伙
<tenzu> roylez_: 比食堂的强太多了 T_T
<roylez_> tenzu: 过年回家不？或者说肉身就永久回来了？
<roylez_> tenzu: 食堂就别提了，现在咱公司的组团去别人公司那边的食堂吃饭
<tenzu> roylez_: 过年必须回家,啥时候肉身回去还待定,最迟明年8月
<tenzu> roylez_: 回想渤海石油设计公司的食堂还是不错的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 你应该跟阿三同吃同睡一个月，然后你就一切淡定了
<platou> 有没有快一点的ftp,security.ubuntu.com太慢了
<tenzu> roylez_: 不行,同一个办公室我10分钟就浑身不自在了
<tenzu> roylez_: 每次扫地的阿姨进来收拾垃圾桶我就很紧张
<Jakalala> tenzu: 请问在Ssh上是不是可以建Vpn
<tenzu> Jakalala: 这个...不行吧
<ofan> Jakalala: 有root权限才行
<tenzu> ofan: 可以?
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Jakalala> tenzu: 那全局的Ssh怎么建?
<tenzu> Jakalala: 你的意思是所有上网软件都走ssh?
<Jakalala> tenzu: 嗯
<ofan> ssh不能全局
<ofan> 不过可以用proxychains
<tenzu> Jakalala: 同推荐proxychains
<Jakalala> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> 或者建tunnel,然后用iptables全部转发
<Jakalala> 你们Firefox用什么插
<tenzu> google-chrome撸过
<CyrusYzGTt> opera死過
<Jakalala> tenzu: 那怎么防止Dns污染
<moho110> hello everyone this is a test.
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么防污染
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 什麼防污染？？
<moho110> 大家好，我是Linux初学者。以后请多多指教。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Dns
<tenzu> Jakalala: 听说是换8.8.8.8, 我自己从来没用过
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，ff 就是將遠程 proxy 的dsn解釋關掉
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 使用 c-ares
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ wget 也編譯了 c-ares進去，才這麼強大，還有 curl
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzEzMTQ1NDY0.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 宇多田光 Beautiful World - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<moho110> 宇多田光？
<Jakalala> tenzu: Chrome能防Dns污染?
<NoIE> eva 新剧场版？
<tenzu> Jakalala: 我从来没遇到过dns污染的情况
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 需要自己加上參數 DNS..
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 電信的 ct10000不就是DNS污染麼，還有那個 是不是彈出的廣告 窗口
<CyrusYzGTt> s/是不是/時不時/
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 在Chrome里加?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，用參數執行
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 没用过电信神马的表示没有压力
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那在Opera里面能加吗
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..
<ofan> 微软收购Skype尘埃落定但意图依旧不明
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..不清楚，，opera是我用來，看小說的，專用瀏覽器。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 在爲win8作準備，，
<nie`> 𠉣
<nie`> 𠐔
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌的Dns
<nie`> 𢨋
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 沒有 DNS你連翻牆都不能
<moho110> 好像在线代理更多吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 或者你不能 看除了 cn根服務器的 
<CyrusYzGTt> nie`§ 別發了，都看見
<moho110> 。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 狼淚
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzEzMTUxODI4.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 陕西蒲城坠机非现役军机失踪飞行员已确认遇难 111016 早新闻 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 直接从那十三台根服务器上拉根线.估计很爽
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. 不可能，一般根服務器不負責這些的
<moho110> ......
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 把根服务器关了.网战就打不了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，這要看 ISP是鏈接那個root或者說 那個網站
<nie``> 在我这里看不见。。。
<Jakalala> http://twitter.com
<sevk> Jakalala ⇪ t: Twitter
<tenzu> https
 * ofan 低价出售VPN
<Jakalala> http://twitter.com/CyrusYzGTt
<sevk> Jakalala ⇪ t: MingHui Ho (@cyrusyzgtt) on Twitter
<Jakalala> 哈哈
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 又不是吾的，帳號
<freeayu> 升级 到 11.10后，PHP出现 了一个错误 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 
<freeayu> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite.so'
<freeayu> 如何 解决 了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...lfs..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVJcY_uSZu0&feature=spotlight
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: YouTube - Good Cop, Bad Cop - Hilarious Animated Short By Marcus NG & Nick Matthews(Sketchozine.com V.8)
 * dungeon_jiero 鼠标挂了。。。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 早日成为键盘控
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 介绍两个欧美的靓妹呗
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 買個意識控制器
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: awesome vimperator  bash set -o vi   XD
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，那就 蒼井空 宇多田光
<freeayu> problem solved
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 触屏控
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 专业不成。。。
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu: 好吧试试。
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 嗯嗯
<pocoyo> tenzu: dungeon_jiero G3这发展速度也太慢了。怎么看怎么不爽。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你对苍老师真是专情.如果苍老师知道了.不知会不会以身相许
<tenzu> pocoyo: 凑合用呗
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 等我找到职位发展它 :D
 * Jakalala HSDPA的打酱油路过...
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 什么不满呢？我最不满是图标
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不會，空老師 不喜歡中國人
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你见得女人太少了么。。。
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 操作还可以 图标也丑啊 主题也丑。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以加入岛国呀
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§                 
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 就一个人搞图标似乎。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 沒興趣
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 搞图标的美工是要钱很高的
<CyrusYzGTt> 午睡時間到了，各位安息
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<dungeon_jiero> kan
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 键盘控。。。
 * roylez_ 外出觅食
 * tenzu 中午只有面条吃
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • WUBI没有了在WINDOWS中安装？？怎么安装进WINDOWS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349218 WUBI没有了在WINDOWS中安装？？怎么安装进WINDOWS 工作电脑，我不想分区 统计信息: 发表于 由 zscy — 2011-10-16 11:36 
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。
<HsiangChang_> 宿舍楼不让送快餐了
<pocoyo> HsiangChang_: 包起来送。
<HsiangChang_> 以前是这么干的
<HsiangChang_> 也没关系，吃多了外卖，偶尔吃下食堂也没关系
<cfy> HsiangChang_: 去楼下接嘛。。。
<HsiangChang_> 那还订外卖干嘛嘛···
<cfy> HsiangChang_: ....
<cfy> HsiangChang_: 难道你订的外卖是楼下的？
<HsiangChang_> cfy
<cfy> HsiangChang_: 曾经订了外卖。。。过了3小时才送到的泪奔。。。。
<HsiangChang_> cfy:qq上定的
<cfy> HsiangChang_: ...
<HsiangChang_> why我的@失效了··
<cfy> HsiangChang_: 店的地址。。。
<HsiangChang_> 再试下
<HsiangChang_> <cfy>：
<HsiangChang_> <(✿◕‿◕✿)>的···
<HsiangChang_> cfy：不知道啊
<cfy> HsiangChang_: ...好吧。总不会就在楼下吧。。。
<cfy> HsiangChang_: 总比食堂方便。。。
<HsiangChang_> 应该是在校外的
<cfy> 不过外卖又贵又难吃。。。。
<cfy> 和食堂价钱差不多的，难吃。。。
<cfy> 好吃的。比较贵。。。
<HsiangChang_> cfy：订了到送到有大半小时的时差
<cfy> HsiangChang_: 最长有3h...个人经历。。。
<HsiangChang_> cfy：那倒是
<cfy> 10多点订的2点收到。。。
<yunfan> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/gong-gao-shi-me-zhi-de-mai-gtalk-shi-shi-tui-song-gong-neng-zheng-shi-shang-xian.html  看这个
<sevk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 公告：什么值得买Gtalk实时推送功能正式上线
<HsiangChang_> cfy：嗯，有次下雨我都睡着了，外卖哥叫醒我的
<cfy> HsiangChang_: ...
<HsiangChang_> cfy：一样的无奈
<dungeon_jiero> gtalk?
<dungeon_jiero> gtalk失败了。。。
<sevk> 新 华南校区 • 东莞理工学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349225 欢迎大家加入东莞理工学院GNU/linux协会，在这里，你将可以结识一班志同道合、热爱linux，自由开源的朋友！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 错流风 — 2011-10-16 12:13 
<roylez_> yunfan: 一早就加了
<yunfan> roylez_: 恩
<roylez_> yunfan: smzdm是最有价值blog之一
<yunfan> roylez_: 但是他靠什么为生呢
<roylez_> yunfan: 广告。赞助商提供的广告，被adblock了
<yunfan> roylez_: 像这种不能拿保证创作者靠这个能活的服务 我是一概不用的 就怕用上瘾了 哪天他挂了就郁闷
<cfy> yunfan: roylez_已经上瘾了
<roylez_> cfy: .
<dungeon_jiero> yunfan: ... 
<yunfan> 靠不住的 我一定要确保那个人确实能靠这个搞到钱撑下去才用
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有多少人升级以后卡在Stopping System V runlevel compatibility这一步？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349228 昨天安装完重启就有这个问题，尝试重启以后就没了。 今天启动以后又是这个问题，尝试重启以后又可以登录了。 网上说是ATI驱动的问题，可我是N卡，装的就是那个推荐版，大家有什么招没？  ...
<roylez_> cfy: 我打算买个499的数码相机，正在等京东给我的150返券
<roylez_> cfy: 以前买过两个数码相机，每个都是这个的10倍价...
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 5000，可以买个单反了吧。。
<roylez_> cfy: 3500
<roylez_> cfy: 我说的是扣那券之后...
<yunfan> cfy: 买这干嘛？
<cfy> yunfan: 我怎么知道。。。我最近只买石头。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 额 你买石头？？ 处理器？
<roylez_> cfy: 你买啥了？
<cfy> yunfan: 各种芯片。。。单片机上用的的
<Guest90715> gnome3的标题栏怎么弄得小一点
<cfy> roylez_: yunfan: 但是，个人技术太差。。还没用。。。于是都是石头了。。。
<cfy> 传感器
<roylez_> cfy: 恭喜你掌握了一门烧银子的技能
<yunfan> cfy: 哦 买了哪几家的？ fc avr arm 51?
<cfy> 加速度啊，红外啊，微波啊啥的
<yunfan> cfy: 处理器不就是一个加工比较精致的石头么
<cfy> yunfan: atmega128a
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<cfy> yunfan: 我还有fpga....
<yunfan> cfy: 哈 那你买许多干嘛 atmega性价比可不高阿
<cfy> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/takara-tomy-strongest-fighting-top-steel-jones-bb117-nt-599-set-transform-battle.html
<sevk> cfy ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » Takara TOMY 战斗陀螺 钢铁奇兵 BB117最强对战改造套装 599新台币
<cfy> yunfan: 传感器啊
<yunfan> 600/4 = 150人民币
<cfy> yunfan: atmega只买了一个啊。我说其他各种传感器
<yunfan> cfy: 额 你是学啥东西呢
<cfy> yunfan: 性价比不高？
<cfy> yunfan: 电子啊
<cfy> yunfan: 那什么好点？
<yunfan> cfy: 是阿 虽然我本人不高avr 但是我领导是个avr狂热爱好者 他自己都承认avr性价比不行 
<roylez_> cfy: 你要这个干啥？跟ee家崽崽对战？
<cfy> yunfan: 给你推荐的。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 我又不搞电子 哪里晓得哪个最好
<cfy> yunfan: 那什么好点？
<yunfan> cfy: 不好说 不好说
<Guest90715> alt+f2不能使用？
<cfy> yunfan: 你领导没说什么好？
<cfy> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/receive-a-free-more-than-10-free-games-kindle-platform.html#comments
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: 什么值得买 » 免费领取：超过10款Kindle平台免费小游戏
<yunfan> cfy: 他只说性价比 他自己是avr狂热爱好者 怎么可能说别的芯片好呢 他还给我焊了个板子 还做了个下载器 额
<roylez_> cfy: 下了俩
<cfy> roylez_: 我打不开五子棋
<roylez_> cfy: 人品？
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<yunfan> cfy: 你搞不搞那种向量电动机？
<cfy> yunfan: 贴片的么？
<roylez_> cfy: alt-shift-m ？
<cfy> roylez_: 那是五子棋
<cfy> roylez_: alt-shift-g
<yunfan> cfy: 不清楚 我不懂这行
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。。。
<yunfan> 这里有人是搞复合材料的么？
<yunfan> 我想打听个事
<dungeon_jiero> 都买 Kindle都是爱学习的人啊。
<cfy> yunfan: 板子上啥芯片？
<widon> /usr/src下的linux-header文件可以删除不
<yunfan> cfy: atmega8 还是 16的
<cfy> yunfan: 看来是便宜货 哈
<cfy> widon: 怎么了？硬盘不够用了？
<yunfan> cfy: 跟 51比不便宜阿 不过好像玩forth没问题 
<cfy> yunfan: forth?
<cfy> yunfan: 51.....
<widon> cfy, 哦，硬盘够用，想清理一下，呵呵
<yunfan> cfy: too simple阿
<cfy> widon: 除非但疼了。。
<widon> cfy, 还有/lib/modules下的，不用的都可以删除了吧
<cfy> yunfan: amforth is an interactive and extendable command interpreter for the Atmel AVR8 Atmega microcontroller family. It features a simple turnkey-solution for embedded use as well.
<widon> cfy, 1,2百M啊
<cfy> yunfan: 啥？
<cfy> widon: 你但疼
<cfy> amforth needs approx. 8KB Flash memory, 80 bytes EEPROM and approx 200 bytes RAM for the core system (including the compiler words).
<cfy> 好少啊
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<cfy> yunfan: 那你可以玩了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我教你一个烧包的法子
<cfy> roylez_: ...不要。我有很多石头了。。
<cfy> roylez_: 说说看。。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: 既然你诚心诚意的求我了，那我就不妨大发慈悲告诉你...
<roylez_> cfy: http://jandan.net/2011/10/12/8-bit_ebook.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 超赞DIY：8bit电子书[v]
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 怎么样，用的就是你买的那个系列的芯片呢
<cfy> roylez_: ....这个太nb了。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，想扩充ubuntu的空间，但是不会呀？?求各路大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349235 用live cd 上的gparted查看 发现 /dev/sda6 4.88g 此乃ubuntu系统盘 /dev/sda7 2.00g swap 未分配 2.00g 想把未分配的那两个g提到sda6中，但是不会弄。。。。。求帮助啊？？？？？ 11.10装完之后，只剩下300m了 5555555 统计信息:  ...
<roylez_> cfy: 这个project很合适吧？
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 拜托，别光急着赞好不，看看它的售价，69啊……你就差那10块钱而不选kindle选它吗？
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 我现在要把一个词典的名词，动词啥的。提取出来。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 单词分类。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你自己做就无所谓了。做一个赚10美金呢
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 做好了卖给你。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我有kindle了，你卖给ee吧
<cfy> roylez_: ee有ipad...
<roylez_> cfy: 那卖给崽崽
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 崽崽认识。。求介绍
<roylez_> cfy: 找ee介绍
<cfy> roylez_: ....
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:40:37)
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾醒來了，，
<ofan> 最近ifconfig 升级了？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 中国人固有一死，或死于地沟油，或死于石灰面粉，或死于结石奶粉，或死于毒疫苗，或死于危房，或死于拆迁，或死于日记，或死于酒色，或死于宝马车轮下……中国人口号：一天一杯牛奶，震惊一个民族！死并不可怕，可怕的是你根本不知道自己是怎么死的！
<cfy> ofan: 怎么了？
<ofan> cfy: 改的面目全非啊，完全不会用了
<cfy> 在中国搜索市场，百度九月份占61.81%，Google占32.72%。
<cfy> ofan: 。。。不会吧。。。
<ofan> cfy: 输出格式变了很多
<ofan> 非常不适应
<Kandu> ofan: 那以前的一些腳本會出問題麼？
<sgs2_usr> Linux SBNL0314 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sgs2_usr> 使用11.10没问题。。。
<ofan> Kandu: 很可能出问题
<ofan> 这种wrapper类的程序完全不可靠啊
<cfy> 恩，需要自己再wrap一下。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 趁現在少人，繼續上次的講道
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.10有任务管理器么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349241 我是小白呀 Ubuntu11.10有任务管理器么，刚刚卡在那儿两次了，点都动不了，点什么都没有反应，按键盘也没有反应，等了一会儿就强行重启了。 有没有像windows的任务管理器呢，可以调出来结速进程或任务的， 或是遇上这种卡在那儿动不了该怎 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imm.io/anN3
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: imm.io - No name 8.png
<zhangkaixuan> 这个网站是那个兄台的？？？？？？？？ http://orz-l.com/
<sevk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: orz-l
<Jakalala> http://www.twittee.info
<sevk> Jakalala ⇪ t: 娱乐
<Jakalala> http://www.webng.com
<sevk> Jakalala ⇪ t: Free Hosting, Free Web Hosting, Free hosting, Free ASP Hosting
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200203720
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Amazon.com Help: Source Code Notice 
<roylez_> cfy: 很快应该有比较好的改版了吧
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 还是一堆老问题，集成显卡，显示器不能识别，分辨率不能修改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349249 最近配置来一台电脑 主板技嘉H61M-S2V-B3 CPU I3 2100 集成显卡 显示器：戴尔u2312HM 我装的是DVI-D接口 10.4LST 显示器不能被识别，分辨率只有1280*1024（5：4） 刷新率0 不知道杂修改来， 按网上修改sudo xcon ...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<sevk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍦ 
<phoenixlzx> 有或者的么
<phoenixlzx> 活人有木有
<pocoyo> 没有。
<cfy> roylez_: 表示不关心
<cfy> pocoyo: 死人好。。。
<Jakalala> 木
<Jakalala> 今天天气不错
<Jakalala> \睡觉不错
 * jiero 参拜
 * jiero 最宅了。
<phoenixlzx> http://paste.kde.org/134245/
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 这啥？
 * ofan 又卖出一VPN
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 输出为什么不是五行。
<cfy> ofan: 恭喜。。。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 我是lisper
 * ofan 继续低价出售VPN
<cfy> ofan: ...
<cfy> ofan: 有活动没。。
<cfy> ofan: 买1送1
<ofan> cfy: 这还要活动
<cfy> 买vpn送网络。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 我的网络不支持你这vpn...
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 给我留一份
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 卖完为止 哈哈
<cfy> 一上。。。断了。。。。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: ofan超卖的。。。
<ofan> cfy: 大概封端口了
<cfy> ofan: T_T
<ofan> cfy: 可以用ssh啊
<cfy> ofan: 卖了多少了？
<ofan> cfy: 6个
<cfy> ofan: ssh?这个我有啊
<cfy> ofan: 送空间不。。。
<bluek> 送啥空间
<ofan> cfy: ...空间贵了
<cfy> ofan: 比如几十MB...
<cfy> ofan: 也行
<ofan> php?
<cfy> ofan: 静态的
<ofan> 我都没打算搞动态的
<cfy> ofan: php不得费你内存嘛。。。
<ofan> cfy: 10M倒是可以
<bluek> 静态的有啥意思哈
<cfy> ofan: 10M.....
<ofan> cfy: 1G
<ofan> cfy: 你要？
<cfy> ofan: 1G?1G空间？有ssh的吧
<cfy> ofan: 可以考虑下 :D
<ofan> cfy: 有啊
<ofan> cfy: 你不是有vps么？
<cfy> ofan: 很好。能taobao么。。
<cfy> ofan: 过期了要
<ofan> cfy: 啥淘宝
<ofan> cfy: 我用支付宝交易
<cfy> ofan: ...或者支付宝。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你卖了几个 VPN 了？
<cfy> ofan: 给帐号
<jiero> ofan:  7个了？
<cfy> ofan: 支付宝的
 * ofan 又拓展新业务了，开始卖空间
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 我想想。
<cfy> ofan: 等等。。。
<ineed> 1
<ofan> cfy: ....
<jiero> ofan: 别被捉住啊。
<jiero> ofan: 首先要做好自己的保密信息
<bluek> 弱弱的问一句哈，vpn有啥用？
<ofan> jiero: 放心
<ofan> bluek: 翻墙
<jiero> bluek: 畅游世界
<cfy> ofan: 算了。。。。等 Kandu的资源不够了。再买你的好了。。。我先蹭着。。。
<bluek> 翻墙可以跳板啊
<ofan> bluek: 解锁互联网
<jiero> bluek: 能用美国的特有资源。
<ofan> bluek: 看欧美最新a片
<cfy> ofan: ....
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<bluek> ofan, 用肉鸡不是一样？
<ineed> !Time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ofan> cfy: jiero 有人买VPN就是为了看A片
<ofan> bluek: 你有肉鸡么？
<jiero> ofan: 你肯定在名单上。。。
<bluek> 我有一个vpn,cisco vpn，是美国公司的。也是我的客户
<cfy> ofan: 这你都知道。。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我不用VPN就能看 loooooooool
<bluek> cisco vpn就是我配置的。现在ip地址都忘记了哈
<cfy> ....
<jiero> ofan: 笨，你卖别人那种东西。。。
<ofan> cfy: 是啊，不过他还是嫌贵了
<cfy> ofan: ....
<bluek> 密码和帐号都记得，我汗，123456
<jiero> ofan:  贩卖色情罪啊。
<cfy> 我的vps账户密码就是cfy...
<ofan> cfy: 用户名也cfy吧
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<ineed>  > time.now
<cfy> ofan: 对
<bluek> 我的要安装cisco client
<cfy> ofan: 而且网址是 machinelife.org
<ofan> 大家可以去黑他了
<ofan> bluek: 这里有个免费肉鸡
<bluek> 是一台cisco 5505-ul 设备
<ineed> 1111
<bluek> ofan, 啥后门的？
<cfy> ofan: 什么意思？
<ofan> bluek: ssh的
<ineed> Hi
<bluek> ofan, server?
<ofan> bluek: 对
<sevk> ineed, 好  ㍦ 
<bluek> ofan, 你自己的？
<ofan> bluek: 那个不是我的，我也有
<bluek> ofan, win or linux?
<ofan> bluek: nc才用win
<cfy> nc.....
<cfy> ofan: jc叔叔
<ofan> vps跑win就太残废了
<cfy> ofan: +1
<bluek> ofan, nc过时了吧，我记得很久以前，139/445的时候经常会用到nc反链
<ofan> bluek: ..............
<cfy> bluek: 你说netcat?
<ofan> bluek: 不是netcat
<bluek> ofan, 是的
<ofan> bluek: 我说的不是netcat
<Kandu> 用拼音縮寫的，就是 nc
<cfy> ofan: 是说脑残
<bluek> ofan, 哦哦
<cfy> ofan是说脑残
<cfy> bluek: 你太技术了。。。
<ofan> bluek: 你太萌了
<cfy> 原来这就是萌啊。。。
<bluek> 萌是啥意思？给我也解释下
<ofan> 其实我也不知道什么叫萌
<cfy> ...
<cfy> ofan在乱用。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你太不专业了。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 会忽悠就行
<cfy> ofan: .
<tenzu> 莫卖萌
<gebjgd> crysis下载完毕
<gebjgd> 爽了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 2?
<Jakalala> Today
<gebjgd> tenzu: 靠，都有2 了？ 我看看
<Kandu> gebjgd: .·.·
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你去火星刚回来?
<ofan> gebjgd: ...out 了
<Jakalala> Hello talk with my friends
<gebjgd> tenzu: 1....
<gebjgd> 多年没玩游戏
<gebjgd> 啥类型的都不知道
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩gta 4
<ofan> 我还在玩09年的游戏
<Jakalala> K
<tenzu> gta4不错,我很喜欢
<gebjgd> ofan: 我最近在玩红警3
<Jakalala>  /^^
<gebjgd> 相当的不平衡啊
<ofan> 我机器跑gta 4都有点吃力
<ofan> 尤其开了各种作弊以后
<tenzu> ofan: 开一个ingametrainer就够了吧, 开那么多干啥
<ofan> tenzu: 开无敌 跟警察火拼啊，各种爆炸很考验显卡的
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过据说2代画面不如1.
<jiero> gebjgd:  Crysis 1还是画面最强的
<tenzu> ofan: 啊,我以前玩的时候是nvidia GT8800, 感觉特效别开太高就行
<jiero> gebjgd: 而且有很多好的mod——很多 ETQW  mod都转移使用Crysis作为根基了
 * jiero 只玩过 2d 的GTA 当时凑着 PII 玩 GTA1/2
<ofan> tenzu: 我开到最高了
<gebjgd> jiero: 正在拷贝中。
<knownbad> 刚去吃了寿司回来
<tenzu> ofan: 游戏对配置要求太高,玩不起了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那玩意有什么吃头
<jiero> gebjgd: 充饥
<tenzu> 我吃完很可能拉肚子
<jiero> gebjgd: 用调料进行轰击
<knownbad> 免费的？
<knownbad> 比吃方便面强。
<jiero> knownbad: 寿司店的？
<jiero> knownbad: 你不如去吃汉堡。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 自己做的时候全蔬菜夹肉
<knownbad> 就转抡式的寿司
<gebjgd> jiero: 他在汉堡之国
<jiero> knownbad: 还不错，那种可选余地高。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 遊戲是硬件配置升級的主導
<jiero> gebjgd: 你知道什么是 Sauerbraten 么？
<knownbad> 老婆的屁股是蛮像汉堡的。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  恩。
<jiero> knownbad: 太怪了。。。你
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 你是想共享你的老婆麼
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 其实应该是奢华的视觉效果
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯
<knownbad> 看价格
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 笨蛋。。。他老婆还是他老婆自己的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 我找你老婆問問
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，XD
<knownbad> 钱赚够了再换个。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
 * jiero 今天晚餐是咖喱牛肉
 * ofan 饿了
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！‘
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你叫这里的MM都是姐姐吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 好想吃肉，，都吃了幾個月的素了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不是，， Destine 是神仙姐姐
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 发你妹妹的照片看看撒
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ google 妹妹
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我妹妹的在我google+里
<ofan> jiero: 发链接
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥？
 * CyrusYzGTt 準備全屏看 動漫，，
<jiero> ofan: 自走
 * tenzu 的晚餐是火锅乱炖
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥 Destine 是神仙姐姐？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 何爲神仙？？
<tenzu> jiero: destine是女王型的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我一共被踢了3次，2次是 Destine生气就踢了。。。
<gebjgd> 有点圆的就是神仙姐姐？
<jiero> gebjgd: 可能。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jiero> tenzu:  喔。aron是侍卫么。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu10.04时，分区那步识别不了分区。ubuntu Live CD能访问分区，但Gparted却认不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349263 分区情况如下： Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lu Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical ...
<tenzu> jiero: 茸茸是接受调教的人
<jiero> freeflying: 不知道我应聘 Canoncial 有可能性么。
<jiero> 输入错了名字见谅。
<jiero> 每次都是。。。
<jiero> canonical。。。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero: 那没发展的公司
<jiero> gebjgd: 为了钱。
<jiero> gebjgd: 为了做桌面。
<tenzu> 典范神马的?
<jiero> 个别‘
<jiero> tenzu: ？
<jiero> gebjgd: 继续玩你的 Crysis
<gebjgd> 哦 孤岛危机
<jiero> gebjgd:  另外 Urban Terror的 HD版本有多HD？感觉没啥大变化。
<gebjgd> jiero: 哪有hd啊
<jiero> gebjgd:  就是说完全一样了。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 那没发展的公司
<jiero> caleb-:  。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 去 adam8157 的公司吧
<jiero> caleb-: 不看前程，看目标。我是特殊要求的。
 * jiero 要求的是不存在的职位。
<caleb-> 小蜜？
<jiero> caleb-:  你小子也想坏事了。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 啥职位
<jiero> freeflying:  没有的职位。
<jiero> freeflying: 大概是 design team的
<freeflying> jiero: 你的专长是啥呢
<jiero> freeflying: 无。
<jiero> freeflying: 刚毕业的设计专业学生带着重新设计的 WM 主意去敲门。
<caleb-> jiero: 新的 WM? 有 code 沒？
<jiero> caleb-: 没。
<caleb-> ...
<jiero> caleb-:  我不是coder。我跟你说了。
<jiero> caleb-: 所以要实现，最简单就是找个公司 :D
<gebjgd> jiero: 你还是得几个设计方面的奖项再去应聘吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 没可能。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我要现在。
<gebjgd> jiero: 现在还是去卖屁股比较现实
 * jiero 要 op 灭掉 gebjgd
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • grub4dos引导系统成功启动，但是不挂载/boot分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349268 某些原因（听音乐和专业软件）不得不保留windows。 所以我用grub4dos 引导 我硬件配置 / 分区 /dev/sda4 ; ext4 /boot 分区 /dev/sda3; ext2 windows C 盘 /dev/sda1 ntfs 扩展分区 /dev/sda2; 。。。。 按照上面配置我将menu.lst如下书写 我的menu.ls ...
<gebjgd> 公报私仇是不对的
<jiero> 。。。有公吗。
<freeflying> jiero: 我们design team的确招人，你可以发个cv
<jiero> 这里有公私之分。
<jiero> freeflying: 恩。谢谢。
 * jiero 拜 lainme: 果然还是宅女额
<lainme> jiero: 你也不是天天在么
<jiero> lainme: 我没有变化。
<ofan> jiero: 寂寞男
<knownbad> 又个卖屁股的？
<knownbad> jiero: 恩有有前途
<jiero> ofan knownbad  你们两个也寂寞了。。。去外面兜兜风吧。。。
<knownbad> 在等snugglecat陪睡
<ofan> 有jq
 * jiero 不想做买卖。。。
 * jiero 不想跟着 adobe 屁股后面走
<knownbad> 难道免费？
<caleb-> jiero: 只想玩免钱的？
<knownbad> 开源屁股？
<knownbad> 你太伟大了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://52rwdm.com/play/2042/play3.html
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 全职猎人 2011 第3话v0 在线观看 - 肉丸动漫社 
<caleb-> freeware 和 free software 不一样的
<CyrusYzGTt> freelady
<CyrusYzGTt> freegod
<CyrusYzGTt> freedead
<jiero> caleb-  ofan knownbad  我已经失去了阅读能力——没明白
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 11.10 chromium 剪贴板的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349270 11.10源中的chromium，不知道大家有没有遇到过复制无效的问题？即复制了一段文本，去粘贴的时候发现，粘贴上的还是前一次复制过的文本，刚才的根本没有复制成功。一般重启浏览器才能解决，但是过一会儿又有此问题发生。 大家有遇 ...
<sgs2_usr> CyrusYzGTt: freesex also not same :D
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:07:41)
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jiero> lainme:  我在N900的上的gtalk 彻底失效了——无法发现联系人。
<lainme> jiero: ..It's a pity
 * jiero 进行持续性...骚扰只能通过 gmail了。 :S
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:12:29)
<cfy> 石头到了。。。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 将linux mint安装到U盘,可是不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349273 1\ 先是用WUBI装了一个MINT11到硬盘里,然后用MINT11的 启动盘创建器 弄了一个U盘的启动盘,可以正常启动到MINT桌面,桌面上有一个光盘的安装图标,用这个向U盘里安装MINT11系统. 安装过程没出什么问题,可是装完之后的U盘无法启动,整 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://files.myopera.com/chongdong/albums/7210282/果子MM%20(55).jpg;b
<CyrusYzGTt> http://files.myopera.com/chongdong/albums/7210282/果子MM%20(55).jpg
<caleb-> 果子MM++
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那是你？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  Chongdong？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不是
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 求妹照
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ google 妹照
<caleb-> https://encrypted.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=果子MM
<CyrusYzGTt> http://files.myopera.com/absalom30171/albums/9385782/Black%20Stuff%200023.jpg
<caleb-> 白人妹老得快
<caleb-> 还是中国mm好
<caleb-> 日本妹妹屁股平
<CyrusYzGTt> ..那，，==，，俄羅斯呢？？
<caleb-> 韦小宝爱罗刹女
<CyrusYzGTt> 俄羅斯有100多個民族。。
<caleb-> 国内有几个民族？
<CyrusYzGTt> 56
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 求妹照
<CyrusYzGTt> 我說的是被國家承認的，不包括 那些 太古時期到現在，還木有定名和考證的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ google 妹照
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。原来你也这个羊。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你有妹妹？
<jiero> ofan: 照片拿来啊。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你的也是
<ofan> 他有
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 关于在登录时启动 numlockx http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349284 在登录时启动 numlockx 1. 选择 Desktop -> Preferences -> Sessions 2. 选择“启动程序”标签栏 （如果您发现没有“启动程序”这个栏，请直接修改本文） 3. 点击“添加”按钮 4. 在启动命令选择框里，加入 /usr/bin/numlockx 5. 把次序设为 55 我怎么找不到desktop ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??
<fishoneeyed> jiero: 你在到处索取照片？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fabian-affolter.ch/blog/index.php/tex-live-und-fedora
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Tex Live und Fedora
<jiero> fishoneeyed: 是的。
<zhangning> 大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> 有为有法，无为无法；不为不法，所为所法。    真为真法，全为全法；道为道法，德为德法。    居善地利，心善胸渊；与善诚仁，言善语信。    政善统治，事善明智；静善良辰，动善吉时。    上善若水，利而不争；惟所不争，故而无忧。    无忧长存，长存泰然；众人之恶，故几于道。
<caleb-> zhangning: 好
<ckg> 各位好
<caleb-> ckg: 好
<sevk> zhangning, 好  ㍨ 
<zhangning> caleb是机器人吗？
<caleb-> zhangning: 是
<CyrusYzGTt> 悬而吊之，不可久处；高而举之，不可久立。    崇而捧之，不可久情；尚而抱之，不可久怀。    持而盈之，不可其已；揣而锐之，不可常保。    金玉满堂，莫能私守；富贵而骄，自遗其咎。    功成名遂，身而引退；修身处事，乃和天道。    是以圣人，省己察人；敛己利人，含道而去。
<tenzu> caleb-: 机器人你好
<ckg> caleb- æ是機器人嗎?
<caleb-> tenzu: 好
<caleb-> ckg: 不要欺负机器人
<zhangning> 有人用Gnome3吗
<CyrusYzGTt>  载营抱一，能无离乎？专气致柔，能无婴乎？    涤除玄览，能无疵乎？爱民治国，能无为乎？    天门开阖，能无雌乎？明白四达，能无知乎？    生而蓄之，生而不恃；长而不宰，是谓玄德。
<tenzu> caleb-: 机器人辛苦了
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangning§ fedora15 gnome3飄過
<ckg> 沒用過
<caleb-> tenzu: 为人类服务！
<jarodlau> ! ask
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * tenzu 觉得这机器人太赞了,切口一句都没错!
<ckg> zhangning 你發言後面的那些東西是什麼啊?
<zhangning> 怎么才能把程序的白边去掉啊
<caleb-> 那是，那是
<CyrusYzGTt> 辐拱其无，有车之用；址埴其无，有器之用。    凿户其无，有室之用；有以为利，无以为用。    圣人善无，以其为重；万民视有，以此为宝。    君子有道，以无重用；百姓有智，以有善利。
<SIDU> MP4Box 可以转 .mov 成 mp4 ?
<zhangning> ckg: 有问题吗？
<zhangning> ckg: 我这什么都没显示啊
<ckg> zhangning ,沒有,只是覺得有意思
<ckg> 看錯了
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ ffmpeg -i ee.mov ee.mp4
<ckg> 好像是,caleb- 的
<zhangning> 对了，想起件事。IRC的密码忘了该怎么办啊
<SIDU> CyrusYzGTt: OK let me try ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 講道完畢，下次繼續
<zhangning> 以前google过，没找到解决办法
<zhangning> :'(
<zypeh> 如何安装awesome
<zypeh> 我只知道它是个窗口管理器
<SIDU> CyrusYzGTt: 我原先用 vlc 播放器转，效果挺好，就是太慢了。。
<Jagdwurst> ping gebjgd fishoneeyed
 * jarodlau 只用mplayer + gmplayer的飘过..
 * caleb- 只用mplayer的飘过..
<Jagdwurst> 
<SIDU> CyrusYzGTt: 哟。效果不是很好哦
<SIDU> 也。现在 irc 可以彩色了？
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ 當然不好。這是最簡單的用法
<Jagdwurst> ....
 * jarodlau 现在还有多少人使用ub? 转arch的有多少? 转freebsd的有多少?
<SIDU> <font color='red'>test</font>
<caleb-> 貌似 bsd 越来越弱势了 
<Jagdwurst> 啥叫“转” ... 
<caleb-> 以前 bsd 还能吼吼说 linux 不好
<SIDU> 你们升级了没有阿：11.11
<caleb-> 现在 bsd user 都叛逃 linux 了
<zhangning> 我也想用arch了
<ckg> 各位,你們的字體的各種效果是如何設置的啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ .. 我還在想，在2012 12 21用BSD呢。。
<zhangning> gnome3在UB上差强人意
<mengfei> jarodlau, 我几台电脑分别用的ubuntu和arch，freebsd只在虚拟机中试过，不过觉得不好用，还不如gentoo
<ckg> 就像不同的顏色,還有閃動什麼的
<jarodlau> 本子都是arch,服务器都是freebsd..
<mengfei> 觉得freebsd不如gentoo好用，比较喜欢的是arch，不过因为A卡官方驱动原因，这新电脑用的ubuntu，其他两台都用的arch
<ckg> bsd好像不是linux啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是 從 unix出來的
<ckg> bsd好像更加的接近unix
<zypeh> 如何安装awesome
<jarodlau> 单位一台企业邮箱跑的freebsd,5年了,刚刚地
<mengfei> awesome没用过，
<jarodlau> zypeh: apt-get install awesome
<ckg> 我看過一個文章,好像是說,linux是一個傢伙在pc上做了了unix,就是linux,一群unux吧unix移植到了pc上就是成了bsd
<zypeh> 就这样= =
<ckg> 不過我沒有用過bsd
<mengfei> 我用一台db120做服务器，功耗只有5W左右，开了ftp,samba,ushare,ssh
<ckg> 不知道體驗如何
<jarodlau> zypeh: 还需要配置,这个是我的配置 https://github.com/jarodlau/awesome
<mengfei> 以后还可以用rsync做arch源，不过目前没有这个需求
<SIDU> CyrusYzGTt: VLC 又慢有耗资源，您那个ffmpeg 效果好点，设置怎么弄呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ 不會，，你還可以用mplayer轉化的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ 自己看 man 
<Kandu> adam8157: fedora 在一個版本周期內，是否會對軟體進行除安全更新以外的升級？
<Kandu> adam8157: 還有，用 rhel 做桌面的人多不？
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 會，例如 
<adam8157> Kandu: 会
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 不多
<adam8157> Kandu: 不多 相当少
<Kandu> adam8157: 大版本升級麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯，一般
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§  嗯，一般
<adam8157> Kandu: 大版本升级基本不会吧 不是很清楚
<SIDU> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道什么时候起，我的 mplayer 播放不了 mov 了，每次更新都是丢3拉4，现在又有更新的。暂时没有心情搞。
<adam8157> Kandu: 我对RH系的Distro不是很熟悉...
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 同一版本内的某软件，用法会完全变掉
<CyrusYzGTt> SIDU§ ,,木有問題的，，現在mplayer就是調用ffmpeg解碼，，基本不用codecs也行
<Kandu> adam8157: 你好萌啊 rh員工
<SIDU> 记得我的字体最好看是8.4 版，zhuqin83 帮忙搞的。以后都是挺难看的桌面。
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 比如去年某时候 cpufreq-tools , 就有大版本变化
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ adam8157 在保密。。這是員工守則
<adam8157> Kandu: 确实不熟悉...
<adam8157> Kandu: 我又不是做BaseOS的....
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 哦 thx, 曾經有沒有關於介面庫，聲音方面的大升級的歷史呢？
<SIDU> 对了，UBUNTU 什么时候也平板一下阿？
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，分支還是很多的
<jarodlau> tsocks挂irssi,隐身不错..
<caleb-> 用 rhel 做桌面就是蛋疼
 * caleb- 不过认识一个用 openbsd 做桌面的…
<adam8157> Kandu: 我们不会强制用RH系Distro的...
<jiero> caleb-: 为啥？和用 Debian 做桌面区别很大吗？
<caleb-> jiero: rhel 基本可以视为 debian old-old-old-old-stable
<Kandu> adam8157: 應該的
<Jagdwurst> Kandu: 内核有版本更新，但还是比较稳定的
<adam8157> caleb-: 那倒不会, 没多老的
<jiero> caleb-:  因为 rhel 等价于windows吗。
<SIDU> 虽然说是平板，其实我还是很要用鼠标键盘的，平板 PK 这个，哪个好呢：http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5814259754&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103276343:6:%C3%D4%C4%E3%B5%E7%C4%D4:7f77041f7ca264e87e4196fe26d53715&ali_trackid=1_7f77041f7ca264e87e4196fe26d53715
<sevk> SIDU ⇪ ti: 大唐Z16双核超线程迷你电脑主机HTPC\ATOM D525\GT218独显\正品-淘宝网
<Kandu> Jagdwurst: 啊，多謝說明 ^_^
<jarodlau> bsd和gentoo差不多了,大部分都是要编译..不适合做桌面
<caleb-> rhel / debian stable 是给人当服务器的
<caleb-> 桌面用实在太痛苦了
 * adam8157 有同事用RHEL当桌面, 超级稳定...
<jiero> adam8157:  多么稳定？
<jiero> adam8157: 碰见软件bug就不稳定了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 需要更新怎麼辦
<caleb-> rhel 超级稳定
<SIDU> 真的不是很喜欢大机箱，或是笔记本，再怎么MINI， 都是很重 
<caleb-> jiero / CyrusYzGTt 有安全更新的
<adam8157> jiero: 稳定的意思就是说不用去管操作系统...安心使用就是
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: 如果就只用到 rhel 中的那几个软件，还算稳定，但我用到的大多数 RHEL 和第三方源里没有...
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 要交錢纔可以，，更新的吧
<jiero> caleb-:  安全更新和软件稳定性没多大关系啊。
<caleb-> adam8157: rhel 刚出来的时候当然还算新
<adam8157> Jagdwurst: 这个确实
<jiero> adam8157:  caleb-  说道这里。。。一般不稳定的是软件。系统不稳的桌面很少见。
 * adam8157 所以办公室我用F15 笔记本用Debian Sid
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 用了一个zsh配置文件之后本机命令行按回车总多一行回显,SSH里却没这问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349291 我用了别人的一个ZSH配置文件,发现本机登陆进命令行,都会按回车执行命令多一行回显 回显的内容就是这个命令,但是进SSH用ZSH就没事,有大哥可以帮我看一下这是为什么吗,配置文件传上来了zshrc. ...
<jiero> adam8157:  RH招募UI设计么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> jiero: 不清楚
<jiero> adam8157: 好的。
<adam8157> jiero: ff家肯定招的啊
<caleb-> jiero: 好歹要先做个 demo 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 不小心，， ctrl+l 了，看不到，剛剛誰跟我說話了。。
<jiero> adam8157: 不要。
<jiero> caleb-: 不会啊。
<caleb-> jiero: 用 flash 就好啦
<jiero> caleb-: 不会flash
<jiero> caleb-: 没学过flash。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 不会只有手稿吧？
<jiero> caleb-: 对的。只有一个稿件而已。
<caleb-> jiero: 那好歹也要来一张 photoshop
<jiero> caleb-: 抱歉我纯 svg的~
<caleb-> mozilla 现在基本无脑，就纯粹抄袭 chrome
<caleb-> 连 chrome 的不良设计也照抄
<jiero> caleb-: 但是好处有啊。mozilla有一点让我丢掉 chrome，就是标签栏可以放下面
<ckg> 我覺的chrome的其他都不錯,不過插件不好設計
<ckg> 所有的api都是全新的
<adam8157> jiero: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/search
<caleb-> 估计年底 chrome 市占就要超越 firefox 了
<adam8157> jiero: 去那网站找 有合适的给我说, 给你内推
<CyrusYzGTt> 堅挺ff
<jiero> adam8157: 果然没有design
<zypeh> chrome 不错
<jiero> adam8157:  谢谢。
<adam8157> jiero: np
<icesword> ?????????
<ckg> ¸÷λ
<ckg> Äã?ÓõÄirc¿Í?¶ËÊÇʲ?°¡
<sevk> ckg:say 你?用的irc客?端是什?啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> kk貌似復活了
<Jagdwurst> 为啥 kk 每天都换个名字 ...
<ckg> 你們都用的什麼irc客戶端啊?
<caleb-> 换壳上市
<Kandu> 做測試的真幸苦啊，要裝多個系統
<jarodlau> irssi
<caleb-> Kandu: 虚拟机…
<gebjgd> Kandu: lxc
<zypeh> xchat
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 活了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 24小时挂着，没有什么活不活的
<ckg> Jagdwurst ,你的字體如何設置的?
<imganquan> irssi
<Kandu> caleb-, gebjgd: 是啊，看 http://imtx.me/archives/1223.html 訴苦了
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ t: 测试比开发要辛苦，T_T | I'm TualatriX 
<ckg> 問個問題,java線程如何測試?
<zypeh> jarodlau：关于你的awesome配置，有没有图啊啊啊？？
<Jagdwurst> ckg: 每个客户端都不一样的
<jarodlau> zypeh: 图?
<zypeh> jarodlau：对啊啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 推荐点别的游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 孤岛危机没意思
<gebjgd> jiero: fps腻了
<jiero> gebjgd:  果然。
<louxiaxz> rts
<jarodlau> zypeh: http://imgur.com/LwYu6
<jiero> gebjgd:   Crysis 别删。
<sevk> jarodlau ⇪ t: imgur: the simple image sharer 
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么果然？
<louxiaxz> sc2
<Jagdwurst> zypeh: xmonad 比 awesome 更 awesome，配置还不用图
<jiero> gebjgd:  看着那个视频就超级无聊
<gebjgd> jiero: 我删它干嘛
<jiero> gebjgd:  因为不好玩。
<gebjgd> jiero: 500G硬盘呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 才500GB呢。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 台式机上1T
<gebjgd> jiero: 我没什么大文件。从来不下载视频
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。 我SpringRTS占过13GB。
<zypeh> Jagdwurst：我说的是预览图
<gebjgd> jiero: 还有什么别的好游戏？
<gebjgd> jiero: 推荐下
<jiero> gebjgd:  下载 Rage！
<NoIE> gebjgd: 您要什么类型的？
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩刺激的？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: wine 个 torment，所玩过的最好的游戏了
<gebjgd> jiero: rage是什么？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我台式机上的win
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 游戏机
<jiero> gebjgd: 　iD　这么多年出的唯一作
<gebjgd> 我看看
<jiero> gebjgd: 　id　
<jiero> gebjgd: 那个可能让你显卡不行了。
<jarodlau> zypeh: 没有多大改动,主要就是改了改rules,还有几个快捷键,还有cpu,更新的现实等等.
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过游戏性的话，我推荐你玩几个比较科幻类的 FPS，譬如 ETQW -神玩的，Tribes系列的2004年作品——这些你都能开很高效果玩。
<zypeh> 推荐点别的游戏。。。同求
<jiero>  MechWarrior4 也是——不过那个太老
<jiero> zypeh:  你要啥。
<NoIE> 你们要什么类型的？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: opera能不能设置远程域名解析？
<gebjgd> jiero: 能别推荐fps了么
<jiero> NoIE: 我要超过 Zero-K的 RTS :S
<jiero> gebjgd: 你又不说要什么
<zypeh> jiero：即时战略的
<NoIE> jiero: 星际争霸2行吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 纪元系列
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 可以，，你自己在 about:config找，，很容易找，比ff好找
<jiero> NoIE: 不行。没意思额。
<jiero> NoIE: 连 6vs6都不行。还要控制经济。
<NoIE> jiero: 我不常玩 RTS 。
<jarodlau> zypeh: http://i.imgur.com/vovZQ.png 
<Kandu> debian 的支援周期按什麼算？
<Kandu> 每個版本的支援周期
<gebjgd> jiero: 没意思
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你翻墙时用哪个浏览器？
<jiero> gebjgd:  Stronghold
<zypeh> jarodlau：你给我看仿windows的awesome？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 主要ff
<caleb-> Kandu: debian 目前最多同时 maintain 两个 stable (oldstable and stable)
<jiero> gebjgd: 你又不知道自己喜欢啥。推荐皮毛啊。去把所有黑夜恐怖游戏都玩了。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 
<zypeh> jarodlau：还有house医生
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 
<wolftankk> 我目前firefox 也就用来翻翻墙
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 
<caleb-> Kandu: old stable 最多 maintain 到 stable release 满一年
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你用插件不？
<zhangkaixuan> jarodlau 我晕 你至于吗。。。 mplayer可以直接看的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我的ff是我主要用的 
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 用，，
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊。。。你在德国。。。你可以玩 Second Life。。。第二人生。
<caleb-> Kandu: 但因为 debian 近期往往要两三年才 release 一个 stable...
<CyrusYzGTt> chrome專門上webqq
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 哪个？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 手机专门上 webqq就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> opera專門看小說
<caleb-> Kandu: 所以 oldstable 的周期 == next stable + 1 year
<CyrusYzGTt> w3m專門看 圖片
<CyrusYzGTt> lynx看文檔
<jarodlau> zhangkaixuan: mplayer还得自己着地址,我一般也不下电影,
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: lynx看文档？
<caleb-> Kandu: 以近期来说，oldstable 的官方支持约 3~4 年
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你还真折腾。。。。不过w3m怎么看图片？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 自己喜歡哪個就裝，。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ yum install w3m-img
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jarodlau> zypeh: 这个是用zathura看pdf的 http://i.imgur.com/v8CkX.png
<Kandu> caleb-: thx 那比 fedora 好多了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 用插件跟不用插件有什么不同？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 插件提供额外的功能
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯嗯，有點不同
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 什么功能？
<xxd> join / java
<caleb-> Kandu: 目前的 oldstable 是 2009-02-15 ~ 2012-02-06
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • Is it GNOME-Shell? I am not quite sure, http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349299 Can not input kanji, sorry 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-10-16 17:26 
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 不同的插件提供不同的功能.....你可以根据你的需求选择适合你的插件
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 最重要的是速度，速度有没有不同？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 开启插件越多当然运行的效率越低
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 要看你安裝了什麼插件，還有你安裝了多少插件
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 装插件会加速？
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e3845fftw1dm3zwa106nj.jpg
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 插件会减速
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 翻墙插件很多吗？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 插件越多，效率越低，当然速度也越慢
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 之前他们告诉我的就一个
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 但是应该不止一个提供翻墙功能的插件
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: autoproxy?
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 好像是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 代理就用 autop,,,y轉換
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 安装autoproxy会提高翻墙速度？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 會，根據需要翻牆
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 你太无聊了。。。快找个妹子吧
<roylez_> cfy: 咋啦
<cfy> roylez_: 或者买点石头来玩
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 那opera翻墙速度怎么样？
<caleb-> 买一两钻石来烤肉吧
<roylez_> cfy: http://jandan.net/2011/10/16/high_tech_sorcery.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 高科技魔法：高速旋转的刀具，钻出的竟是方孔？！
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..額，看小說，，有時上不去就，直接輸入代理。。
<cfy> roylez_: ...啥高科技。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我上ml-class，只有早上国际网的网速才可以流畅看视频，每天早起。还要写作业，还得学matlab...
<cfy> roylez_: 这有啥高科技。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ssh + opera?
<roylez_> cfy: 钻方孔啊
<cfy> roylez_: 好用功啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 差不多吧，，
<cfy> roylez_: 中心移动了嘛。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我看明白那高科技了。日本人好巧
<cfy> roylez_: 恩。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 中心走园圈
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你firefox的版本？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ff7
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我下了个7.1简体中文版的不支持autoproxy连chatzilla都不支持，
<caleb-> chatzilla 改一下版本应该行
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ yum update firefox
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04通过iso不能升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349301 下载了oneiric-alternate-amd64.iso，mount到一个目录后，执行升级命令后产生最后那样的错误，什么原因，下载的文件产生问题了？ ./cdromupgrade WARNING: Failed to read mirror file gpgv: 于 2011年10月11日 星期二 20时44分15秒 CST 创建的签名，使用 DSA，钥匙号 FBB754 ...
 * caleb- 用 ChatZilla 0.9.87 + XULRunner 7.0.1
<CyrusYzGTt> 也用 thunderbird 7.01
 * Jakalala 望着caleb-说：好复杂哦，，，
<jerry-zhang> chat 怎么用呢？
<jerry-zhang> 菜鸟请教、
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ie最无语的就是socks4代理
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. 什麼是ie??世界語？？
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 只有IE还在使用SOCK4代理吧？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: M$的IEXPOLER
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 话说我前两天完成了Mumble的汉化工作
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ？？哦，，很久沒用了，雖然吾有win7,,但是用的是 firefox chrome
<imganquan> 无聊死了
<imganquan> 有什么好玩的东东~~~
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我也不用很久了
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 神奇的ie会先问下远程服务器再决定用socks4还是socks5.好智能的浏览器呀！哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 吾已放弃IE，不想再跟他扯上关系
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: socks5是在socks4上发展起来的....但是socks4性能那么差，谁用啊？虽然判断那个版本很简单
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 估计也只有M$才会以为所有人都跟他们一样会经常弄出来没有原来的版本好的东西。
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: 神奇的ie9好像取消了socks
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 我现在已经不去搭理微软弄些什么了，因为反正他总是弄跟大家不一样的。
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 好好的w3c标准，就在ie上解释出来的就要奇异一点
<fyodor_> ln -s a b 后 cat b 报 "no such file"。问，这是编译内核时哪项没配置哦？
<fyodor_> 没人知道，吃饭去...
<jiero> ？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教三个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349305 1 阿贴便签是干嘛用的，感觉放在面板狠方便，但是干什么用呢？ 2 oneconf这个保存系统设置到ubuntuone的东西到底怎么弄 3 在桌面添加的字符板从哪里找字符添加呢？ 求教了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziliaina — 2011-10-16 17:59 
<tusooa> echo *;
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 在gfw，敏感字中 xiao 這個拼音對應的是哪個敏感字
<tusooa> fyodor_: 估计是a不存在。给出$PWD,和b的绝对路径，看是否相同
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 在gfw，敏感字中 xiao 這個拼音對應的是哪個敏感字
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 在gfw，敏感字中 xiao 這個拼音對應的是哪個敏感字
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 在gfw，敏感字中 xiao 這個拼音對應的是哪個敏感字
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 在gfw，敏感字中 xiao 這個拼音對應的是哪個敏感字
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ hi
<tusooa> fyodor_: 链接的相对路径是对于链接所在的目录说的，不是对于执行ln的目录说的。
<zypeh> CyrusYzGTt：对你无语了
<CyrusYzGTt> zypeh§ ？？
<zypeh> CyrusYzGTt：是的？？
<CyrusYzGTt> zypeh§ ???
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手，关于ubuntu10.10升级11.04出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349310 原来系统就有提示说升级到11.04. 但是那时候10.10用的挺好的没打算升级。这两天有时间 刚好又有提示就点了升级。在“正在准备升级”的阶段有提示说“第三方源被禁用，可以在升级后用软件源工具或包管理器来重新启用”之类的 ...
<zypeh> 额额，刚断线了
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<kaio> CyrusYzGTt, hi
<CyrusYzGTt> kaio§ hi
 * kaio 也快換綫了。XD
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,圍觀
<kaio> 不過這裏我問過問題都被忽略了。XD
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 洨？
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 ，，吾也被 忽略，，
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ??
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 敏感字中 xiao 這個拼音
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯，還有其他也是「拼音。代替
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我想復活 西廂記 。。的keywords
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 西廂计划？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 可以通過手機上網的小說和互聯網的小說文字對比
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 㚣?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ 吾也不知 ，纔有此一問
<forfun> docbook生成的html中，很多标签都有title属性，这样鼠标放在html页面上时会有提示，如何禁止生成的html中的title属性，让鼠标不再提示？
<caleb-> forfun: 用 sed 滤掉？
<forfun> caleb-： 我也想过，但这不是好的解决办法
<forfun> caleb-： 我google了好久，查文档，查faq，查手册，都不找解决办法
<Jagdwurst> 廂和厢哪个是正体，哪个是异体?
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: 国家颁布的就是正体
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE5Zdic8EZdicA2.htm
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 字典中 厢 字的解释
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: 如果是想问简繁，繁体一般用廂
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 哪个是国家頒布的 ？
 * caleb- is 反对称繁体为正体党人
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 我指的不是繁体和简体
<jiero> caleb-: 是繁体。
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 我指的是正体和异体
<CyrusYzGTt> 廊也。从广相聲。息良切
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: 国内用的是厢吧
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 或者民间体
<Jagdwurst> caleb-:证据
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ http://www.zdic.net/pic/zy/xz/53A2.gif 說文解字
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: 要证据自己去查
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: …………
<caleb-> 这又不是法庭
<jiero> caleb-: 乌拉
<CyrusYzGTt> 威武～～～～～～
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 说话都要有证据的，否则怎知对错
 * jiero 突然想起有个家伙叫做乌拉狸。。。
<caleb-> 来人啊～～～～～～
<jiero> 还开过一个网站
<jiero> 重刑伺候。
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩上了 stronghold？
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 我只知道之前读完的一本金圣叹批的西廂，那叫西廂，不是西厢
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 手头没现代官方的汉语字典，没法查
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 既然你有研究，不妨给个证据
<imganquan> 请问一下，除了ubuntu-cn之外，还有别的稍微活跃一点的中文irc频道吗？
<mengfei> fedora-zh,不过一般就星期五人多
<CyrusYzGTt> 厢（廂）xiang 厢房，正房前面两边的房子。《史记-吴王濞列传》：“错趋东厢，恨甚。” ---天朝古代汉语常用字字典
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完ubuntu 11.10后，密码忘记了，进不去，怎样才能找回密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349316 安装完ubuntu 11.10后，密码忘记了，进不去，怎样才能找回密码？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bklbklbk — 2011-10-16 18:37 
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 就是说现在还没统一成"标准"的写法?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ..我用簡體打錯的，，括號是繁體的
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ..我用簡體打出的，，括號是繁體的
<imganquan> mengfei: 谢谢：）
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 那就是说廂是旧体咯? 语文课上应该写成厢？
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 或者说高考的时候...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jagdwurst§ ..廂是正體，，厢是简体
<caleb-> 高考应该写厢
<kaio> imganquan, #gcin 活躍
 * Jagdwurst 正在换 ibus 码表词频……
<kaio> 不過都聊糟糕的事（我有份）.XD
<imganquan> kaio: 好，我去围观一下
<CyrusYzGTt> kaio§ 哪裏？我也去逛逛
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 前两天把我写的那 windows 输入法， 加上了 nodeadkeys 功能
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: release 了没？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还加了 <>| 那个键的同名键 (因为我笔记本是国内的，美式键盘，没那个键)
<CyrusYzGTt> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
 * kaio 除了美鍵，也有日鍵
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有港鍵
<caleb-> 按日就可以日
<Jakalala> ...
<imganquan> 我以前用的Acer的笔记本，还专门有个欧元符号的键
<imganquan> 。。。
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 呵呵， 自己用了好久。别人可能没那个需求
<Jagdwurst> €
<imganquan> Jagdwurst: 恩，就这个，你怎么打出来的
<kaio> ? XD
<Jagdwurst> imganquan: 德语键盘右加的 alt + e 
<kaio> 歐蘿
<imganquan> 靠
<Jagdwurst> 右边的
<CyrusYzGTt> ¢£€¥
<Jakalala> £€$¥
<imganquan> 我这里就是英文键盘。
<imganquan> 不是德语的
<imganquan> 我搜索一下看看
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: release 就有需求了
<Jagdwurst> imganquan: 平时都用德语键盘，windows 下中文输入法又要切换回中文键盘
<Jagdwurst> imganquan: 所以自己写一个
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 最讨厌吃饭什么的了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦
<adam8157> imganquan: €
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 如果人可以不吃饭就好了
<imganquan> adam8157: 你也可以，靠
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 你？？
<Jagdwurst> caleb-:  写了一个外挂式的，所有windows pc 上，没管理员权限也能用
<adam8157> imganquan: 我复制的 哈哈
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<imganquan> adam8157: 鄙视
<adam8157> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
<Jakalala> €
<CyrusYzGTt> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
<CyrusYzGTt> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
<CyrusYzGTt> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
<CyrusYzGTt> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€
<Jakalala> ¿
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: 可以只 release binary, 不一定要开源
<Jakalala> §
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: 比如小小输入法
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 从前在某论坛上帖过第一个版本 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread372223.html
<Jakalala> `
<imganquan> €
<imganquan> shitf + option + 2
<imganquan> shift 
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: 开源也没事 ，反正不是什么技术，只是体力活
<Jakalala>  ¤
<Jakalala> :p
<Jakalala> ；p
<imganquan> 有人上过英孚培训没？
<imganquan> 今天英孚给我打骚扰电话了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 觉得大学什么的最傻b了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯嗯
<adam8157> imganquan: 准备报呢
<imganquan> adam8157: 你考察过了？英孚如何啊
<imganquan> 费用什么的
<imganquan> 培训效果什么的
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 一群无聊的人作一群无聊的事，这就是傻b的大学
<adam8157> imganquan: 公司指定的...没得选
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯嗯
<caleb-> Jakalala: 是指国内的大学吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 有回扣
<imganquan> adam8157: 靠，你们是不是报销的啊。
<imganquan> adam8157: 外企就是好啊
<caleb-> 国外很多大学很牛的
<Jakalala> caleb-: 嗯
 * adam8157 收到份简历 "中共党员"四个字...
<imganquan> 。。。
<adam8157> imganquan: 2K$/y
<imganquan> 啊，这么贵啊
<Jakalala> 好贵啊
 * adam8157 我决定略过这份简历
<adam8157> imganquan: 那是我们的报销额度
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 寄回去，說，爲了你的純潔，不會讓你受到萬惡的資本主義污染
<imganquan> adam8157: 你真贱
<adam8157> imganquan: ...
<imganquan> adam8157: 我还以为你说的英孚的学费呢
 * Jakalala 同意
<adam8157> imganquan: 不够上英孚的
<imganquan> 哦。明白了
<adam8157> imganquan: 英孚一个阶段就得3K+
<imganquan> adam8157: 那算了，太贵
<adam8157> imganquan: 北京, 上一年得13K+
<adam8157> imganquan: 你那里不一定哦
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直觉得吃饭其实是一切罪的源泉
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 人为了吃一口饭，什么事都作的出来
<Kandu> adam8157: 高中時發現我是我們班唯一的非團員
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦
<adam8157> Kandu: 羡慕
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 我也是
<Jakalala> Kandu: 我现在一直是非团员
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/10/tai-xing-xiang-le.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 尼玛，这也太形象了！！！ | 掘图志
<Kandu> adam8157: 現在想來，還好沒入團，不然就是人生的一個污點了
<adam8157> Kandu: 我 退了
<adam8157> Kandu: 瞬间把污点变亮点
<imganquan> 我大学是唯一的非团员，辅导员给了我党员的名额，我说不感兴趣拒绝掉了。然后他评价我“小伙年轻不要太狂妄”
<Kandu> adam8157: good
<Jakalala> 中国最大的黑社会
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 找到自己没
<imganquan> adam8157: 哈哈，思维方式不一样，就可以把污点变为亮点。哈哈哈
 * hamo_laptop Fighting with ibus on gnome3 on Debian sid....
<Kandu> imganquan: 主動退出，確實比較亮點的
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你知道怎么能快速减肥吗？
<adam8157> Jakalala: 当然知道, 一个半月减掉12斤呢
<Jakalala> adam8157: how
<adam8157> Kandu: 我是自己拆开档案袋 扔掉相关资料的 cc imganquan 
<Jakalala> adam8157: 怎么减
<imganquan> adam8157: 牛逼闪闪的人生啊
<adam8157> Jakalala: 少吃
<imganquan> adam8157: 佩服！
<imganquan> 171cm，今天上秤一看126了，我日
<Jakalala> adam8157: 一天都吃什么？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 弱爆了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: I cannot input Chinese using ibus on a gtk3 app...
<adam8157> Jakalala: 当时, 早上不吃, 中午少吃(7-8分饱), 晚上一碗粥 一个小饼
 * Jakalala 178路过，嘿嘿
<imganquan> hamo_laptop: 那就别用gtk3的应用
<adam8157> Jakalala: 饿了就吃水果和酸奶
 * tenzu 少吃多撸,减肥
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ibus-gtk3
<imganquan> adam8157: 据说酸奶是用过期牛奶做的。。。据说，我也没考证过
<adam8157> imganquan: 最近感觉酸奶太甜了 又回归纯牛奶了
<gebjgd> imganquan: 酸奶自己做就行了
<adam8157> imganquan: 不好的牛奶做不出酸奶
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: already installed and upgraded...
<imganquan> adam8157: 牛逼，两个吃神 CC gebjgd 
<hamo_laptop> imganquan: empathy is a gtk3 app.
<adam8157> tenzu: 国内超市的原味酸奶没法喝, 酸奶店的又太贵...
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你现在体重？
<adam8157> Jakalala: 原来152, 后来140, 现在又是150
<adam8157> Jakalala: 因为现在要增肥
<tenzu> adam8157: 我经常买,一公斤装的,两天就吃完了
<jiero> imganquan:  话说我父母 50岁了也自己做酸奶。。。
<imganquan> hamo_laptop: why empathy? there's no alternative at all?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 按着這個數值，試試買股票
<jiero> gebjgd:  玩 OpenClonk。
 * tenzu 觉得酸奶吃多了容易便秘
 * adam8157 增肥增肌, 肌肉长起再减回去
<imganquan> adam8157: 看到你的体重，我一下子找回了对生活的信心啊
<gebjgd> jiero: 不玩。一会儿游泳去
<adam8157> tenzu: 一天1.25KG的路过
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊。。。你是白天。。。
<imganquan> tenzu就是论坛里面那个AV女吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 你比我吃的多
<adam8157> tenzu: 最多一次一天1.5KG, 然后拉肚子
<imganquan> 多年不去了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 什么牛奶都能做出酸奶
<jiero> imganquan: 论坛没有av女
<imganquan> 就还记得TENZU的AV女头像
<tenzu> imganquan: 不是AV女
<adam8157> imganquan: 我身高178
<gebjgd> adam8157: 人奶都行
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 求人奶
<imganquan> tenzu: 你确定你不是AV女？
<jiero> adam8157: 打球健身可以。
<Jakalala> 同求
<adam8157> imganquan: 不是
<imganquan> adam8157: 你说tenzu是不是av女
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 大街上找去
<adam8157> imganquan: 不是...
<imganquan> 哦，那是啥啊
<jiero> imganquan: 我知道来源，不是
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 找不到
<Freebuilder> 哪个 WM 可提供随意组合窗口的功能？比如 Gimp 的多窗口组成貌似一个单窗口。
<adam8157> imganquan: 某"门"
<tenzu> imganquan: 确定,是无名素人
<adam8157> ...
<imganquan> 。。。。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 推倒了之后就有了
<jiero> Freebuilder:  e16
<imganquan> 原来如此
<Freebuilder> jiero, 还有别的不?
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 推不倒，社会主义和资本主义差距太大了
<jiero> Freebuilder:  e17？
 * adam8157 现在早上俩鸡蛋一牛奶 晚上俩鸡蛋一牛奶, 水果多吃....每天锻炼....过俩三个月再减肥
<adam8157> 嗯嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 嗯嗯。。。
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: xmonad
<oh_no> oh no
<jiero> adam8157: 伸缩过渡身体受不了
<jiero> oh no 
<tenzu> 养肥了多不容易啊,别减
<adam8157> oh no
<adam8157> tenzu: 队形!
<tenzu> oh no
<gebjgd> oh yes
<tenzu> oh god
<imganquan> oh_no 是傻逼
<jiero> oh gebjgd 
<Jagdwurst> 怎么听起来很邪恶
<gebjgd> oh yes~~
<imganquan> oh no 我打错了
<imganquan> 罪过
<gebjgd> oh~~~~
<gebjgd> yeah~~~~
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst, 汗，xmonad 是平铺的
<jiero> OOOOOO 起床了！
<Jakalala> tenzu: 你到底是男是女？
<tenzu> r~~~~o~~~~~~~o~~~~~~~m~~~~~~~~~~~
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 可以自己设置
<tenzu> Jakalala: 你猜
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 迅雷看看可以看了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349325 迅雷看看可以看了，有图有真相 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaawhale — 2011-10-16 19:12 
<caleb-> Freebuilder: gimp 有单窗口支持了
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 把 gimp 鋪成单窗口那样
<gebjgd> tenzu 是二椅子
<jiero> caleb-: 单窗口多不爽。
<Freebuilder> caleb-, Debian 老版本
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你再猜
<imganquan> 请问二椅子是什么意思
<Jakalala> Oh oh
<Freebuilder> Jagdwurst,  gimp 平铺，别的层叠
<caleb-> jiero: 多窗口多不爽。
<imganquan> 为什么不是二沙发，二凳子，偏偏是二椅子
<jiero> caleb-: 我都吧 inkscape改成多窗口了。。。
<Jagdwurst> Freebuilder: 层叠功能 xmonad 确实不太好，因为受核心数据结构限制了，两个栈来回倒。
 * adam8157 中共党员, 团支书, 党支书, 把"编译过内核"吹成一大段的, 网络布线也要写上去....这样的简历啊....
<adam8157> imganquan: 那是北方方言
 * caleb- 也编译过内核耶（骄傲）
<adam8157> imganquan: "二尾子" 意思是 娘炮
 * Jagdwurst 的计算机编译过内核...
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦，原来是方言，那么娘炮就是啥意思
 * Jagdwurst 自己没编过, 全是 gcc 的功劳
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。果然我不知道。。
<adam8157> imganquan: 就是说"很娘"
<Jakalala> tenzu: 天上人间的小姐？
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦，明白了
<lainme> tenzu: 受什么刺激了。。
<imganquan> 现在是不是debian sid已经上gnome3了。
<gebjgd> Jakalala: 他的姿色不够
<tenzu> lainme: 嘛?
<gebjgd> Jakalala: 天上人间不要他
<lainme> tenzu: 发错了……
<jiero> Jakalala:  我 ignore 命令不会取消喔
<tenzu> jiero: unignore
<imganquan> jiero: 自己去配置文件里面删
<jiero> tenzu:  ty
<imganquan> 记那么多命令干啥，直接去搞配置文件
 * jiero 看看 Jakalala 说啥。
<jiero> imganquan:  知道吗，要留校查看的
<imganquan> 。。。
<tenzu> 搞完配置文件还得重启程序
<Jakalala> jiero: 偶早已/ignore you
<imganquan> tenzu: 恩，这个有道理
<jiero> Jakalala: 喔。
<lainme> adam8157: 受什么刺激了。。
<jiero> 不过那样就更没问题了。都不知道我说啥。
<caleb-> jiero: /unignore
<jiero> caleb-:  成了
<adam8157> lainme: 没受啥刺激啊, 就是突然想增肌了
<Jakalala> jiero: 被凤姐征服的男人
<lainme> adam8157: 那个简历
<jiero> Jakalala: 。。。果然你是。。。
<adam8157> lainme: 收到份简历...在感慨
<jiero> adam8157: 你是负责检阅简历的？
<tenzu> 嘛简历?
<adam8157> lainme: 现在招人太难了
<lainme> adam8157: 哦。都有权招人了啊。。
<adam8157> jiero: 可以给我发, 我审核过推荐
<jiero> adam8157: 我都没大学学历的。。。
<adam8157> lainme: 现在是全民发动招人...太缺了
<imganquan> adam8157: 有女的去应聘你们的技术职位吗？
<adam8157> imganquan: 有 我们公司女生很多
<adam8157> imganquan: 前几天还面试了一个
<Jagdwurst> vi
<imganquan> adam8157: 哇，好棒
<tenzu> adam8157: 求扣扣
<imganquan> adam8157: 好羡慕啊
<jiero> adam8157: 喔。真的哦。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我没有扣扣
<gebjgd> adam8157: 装
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 求 gmail
<adam8157> imganquan: jiero 真的, 我们公司女生很多...
<tenzu> adam8157: 没人要你的,要你女同事的
<jiero> adam8157: 没想到呢。都是类似你的工作？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你的女同事。。
<jiero> tenzu: CyrusYzGTt 。。。
 * Jakalala 无齿的jiero ...你看不见我，你看不见我，你看不见我
<tenzu> office lady啊
<adam8157> jiero: 虚拟化和云计算的多. kernel这边只有两个女的
<Jagdwurst> adam8157: 求合影,慢慢挑
<gebjgd> 都被 adam8157 搞过了
<imganquan> 外企真好。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我去...
<gebjgd> 不行。差不多该去看德国妹子身体了
 * tenzu 觉得好像知道阿当为啥要锻炼身体了,嗯嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 都是对我超级陌生的东西。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 注重穿衣也可以显示的
<tenzu> 不行,我也锻炼去
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<gebjgd> 游泳去
<adam8157> tenzu: 我现在六块腹肌了. 一个半月前只是一块
 * jiero 每天摘果子吃也当锻炼了。。。
<tenzu> 明天下午4点,游泳去,游到吃晚饭
<tenzu> adam8157: 我差你5块
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么看是几块？
<jiero> adam8157: 我一摸肚子都疼。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 弟弟上练出6块腹肌才是真的腹肌
<adam8157> jiero: 腹部露出来 数数
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<jiero> gebjgd: 你也该。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 去游泳吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 是。看妹子去
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一人去?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 是啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为啥不帯家属?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 她去我们熟人那里了
<jiero> adam8157: 上面有一层皮，摸到但是看不到。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: lap-dance多少钱?
<gebjgd> tenzu: ?
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> tenzu: ？
<adam8157> tenzu: 看着给
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我是说你们那儿的均价
<gebjgd> tenzu: 什么东西？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=349306
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fonts.conf 中的黑白名单似乎无效
<tenzu> adam8157: 酒吧里没有lap dance?
<jiero> tenzu: 。。你该休息一下了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我怎么知道....上次去酒吧都是6年之前了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 鸡鸡舞？
<imganquan> adam8157: 我到现在还没去过一次酒吧
<Jagdwurst> ..
<imganquan> adam8157: 24岁了。。
<Jagdwurst> imganquan: 赶紧去
<tenzu> gebjgd: adelaide是AUD20 LOL
 * jiero 就去了一次。
<tenzu> jiero: 你肯定比较清楚
 * jiero 不清楚
<gebjgd> tenzu: 啥玩意？
<imganquan> Jagdwurst: 没兴趣
<jiero> tenzu:  我不干那个。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: lap dance啊,妹子在你腿上跳舞
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你傻吧
<gebjgd> tenzu: 肉大身沉的，压死你狗儿的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<Jakalala> .
<tenzu> gebjgd: 都是胖子?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 是不是胖子，也得将近120斤啊
<jiero> tenzu:  他嘴里吐不出好话。。。
<Jagdwurst> tenzu: 他喜欢肉多的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 胖子别说在你腿上跳舞了
<adam8157> Jagdwurst: .
<gebjgd> tenzu: 一屁都能把你吹到海上
<tenzu> gebjgd: 120斤还可以接受,嗯嗯
<jiero> gebjgd: 感觉白人妹子都比我高。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 120斤，一米2高
<caleb-> 为毛觉得这里的人都瘦?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我就知道是你的爱
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那受不了...
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你可以的
 * jiero 离开了。
<Jakalala> tenzu: 偶也喜欢
<tenzu> gebjgd: oh no
<tenzu> Jakalala: 你重口
 * caleb- 的男性亲友大多 140 斤以上
<tusooa> echo *;
<jiero> caleb-:  那是正常的吧。
<gebjgd> tenzu: caleb- 我150的路过
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾 186公斤， 170cm
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾 186斤， 170cm
<tenzu> caleb-: 机器人好
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 公斤？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..打錯了
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾 186斤， 170cm
<Jagdwurst> CyrusYzGTt: 那可以卖 500 多 € 了
<caleb-> 可怕啊
 * adam8157 我的男性亲友一般在180以上
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10以后左侧栏有时候灵，有时候不灵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349331 有时候鼠标放到屏幕左边啥反应那都没有。有时候又顶用了，也没发现其中的规律，有啥招没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dhcn — 2011-10-16 19:35 
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你变态
<caleb-> 所以 geek 多瘦子？
<tenzu> 我觉得我挺正常的,而且吃不胖
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 吾的骨頭很重的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 在海里都能沉到 水下 20米
<Jagdwurst> 帯骨头的肉是最便宜的了
<jiero> caleb-: 这里除了我都接近那个重量。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 我快要 130斤了。。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 大哥，偶佩服死你了，不愧为我们懒人的典范
 * Jakalala 两眼充满着小星星望着CyrusYzGTt
 * jiero 喜欢骨头汤。但不吃骨头。
 * jiero 害怕被他吃掉的动物来算账:S
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..額。。多謝讚美
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<lainme> jiero: 汤才是之精华，更会被找算账的
 * jiero 只是个收尸的啊。。。。
 * Jakalala 抚着头在思考，难道我们懒人都体重超标吗？这是一个很值得思考的问题
<jiero> lainme: 今天见到 siri了。
<imganquan> jiero: 你在国外吧？
 * jiero 觉得10有6/7 Siri会搞错他的英语。。。
<jiero> imganquan:  哦。。。亲人买了 iphone 4s
<imganquan> 哦，牛X
 * zypeh 望着imganquan。。。
<jiero> zypeh:  你也是 bot 么。
<imganquan> zypeh: 怎么了
<lainme> siri是谁……
<tenzu> lainme: 一个妹纸
<zypeh> jiero：怎么？？
<jiero> lainme: siri 是住在 iPhone4s 里的 bot。
<imganquan> zypeh: 你是女的？
<tenzu> 日本人和siri的对话真是笑死我了
<zypeh> imganquan：你猜呢？？
 * lainme 完全out
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 不知为什么，一直觉得jiero像只小白鼠
<jiero> tenzu:  我觉得那个日本人说的应该够好了。。。
<imganquan> zypeh: 你应该是lady boy吧
<tenzu> jiero: 能听懂,不过说的不标准
<jiero> tenzu: 我大概吐词也差不多。。。
<zypeh> imganquan：什么是lady boy？？是男孩是女？？
<jiero> tenzu: 我说中文都不一样的调...
 * tenzu 很想看看印度阿三用siri是什么样的
<adam8157> tenzu: 求日本人siri视频
 * zypeh 也是完全out
<imganquan> zypeh: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  youtube
<imganquan> adam8157: 你有那么好的资源，居然不上youtube看看
<tenzu> adam8157: 我去翻一翻,下午刚看的
<adam8157> imganquan: 偶尔上的
<jiero> lainme zypeh  没啥，仅仅是个新玩意儿，这种东西都是别人告诉的
<adam8157> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPYmudP6DCM
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: YouTube - japan english VS iPhone 4S Siri
<adam8157> 这个?
<tenzu> adam8157: http://goo.gl/Qrsma
<imganquan> adam8157: 我决定向你学习了，长期泡irc
 * jiero 怨恨在于 没买 N9
 * zypeh 还是觉得自己很out
<tenzu> adam8157: 应该是一个视频
<jiero> 对比之后没选 N9，买了一个 samsung sg2，一个iphone4s
<imganquan> zypeh: ...
<zypeh> imganquan:你看着我干吗？？
<jiero> tenzu:  android 已经有 和 siri 一样的东西了。。。
<jiero> 我们用 N900的就没了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 速度真快
<adam8157> imganquan: 把你带坏了
 * zypeh 表示没有手机。。。。
<imganquan> adam8157: 错了，是你把我引向了光明。
<caleb-> N9--
<caleb-> N9 没有 gtk
<imganquan> zypeh: 据说网上有个女的5夜换iPhone4，你可以学习一下啊
<caleb-> zypeh: 学生？
<caleb-> zypeh: 这年头找工作都要手机
<Jakalala> zypeh: 女的？
<imganquan> caleb-: zypeh一看就是老板，不用带手机的，都是秘书带。
<caleb-> 女秘书带++
<tenzu> 求女秘书
<imganquan> zypeh: 你不会真的是女的吧。。。开玩笑别介意啊：）
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * zypeh 被imganquan弄哭了。。。。。。
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 大家好，请问ubuntu11.10如何打开远程机器上软件的图形界面呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349337 大家好，我从11.04升级到11.10就无法从其他机器上打开软件的图形窗口啦，请大家帮帮忙哦～ 原来11.04只需要把 1. 把 /user/share/gdm/gdm.schemas 文件中第66行的true改成false <schema> <key>security/DisallowTCP</key> <sign ...
<zypeh> caleb-:我是学生没错
<caleb-> zypeh: 这年头找打工都要手机
 * Jakalala 鉴定zypeh真的是女的
<imganquan> zypeh: sorry
 * caleb- 鉴定zypeh真的是学生
<zypeh> imganquan：我在想为什么你认为我是女的？？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> zypeh§ ..?? maya??
 * zypeh 是男的
<imganquan> zypeh: 因为你就像女的嘛。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 或許是 人妖 或者 妖人
<imganquan> zypeh: 哦，你是男的啊。。。确实，IRC里面基本上找不到女的
<jiero> imganquan:  不要逼问女生。。。
<imganquan> jiero: 我没逼问啊
<zypeh> jiero不是女的？？
<caleb-> zypeh 用 Ubuntu 10.10 + google chrome stable <- 确实不像女孩纸
<jiero> imganquan: 你是在逼问男生
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡你被无视了
<lainme> tenzu: ？
<jiero> 。。。
<imganquan> lainme<----是女的?
<jiero> imganquan: 无异议
<caleb-> 有美女也都被你们吓跑了
<zypeh> 呵呵，有待考察
<jiero> zypeh: 。。。
<imganquan> caleb-: 说得你好像是善类一样
 * jiero 看一堆臭男人争论:S
<caleb-> imganquan: 俺是善bot
<zypeh> caleb-：你查我？？
<caleb-> zypeh: 快把 webcam 关掉啊
<caleb-> zypeh: 被黑了都不知道
<jiero> caleb-: 你说中了。
<jiero> caleb-: 一个美女跑了
<zypeh> caleb-：我没webcam啊啊啊，你黑错了
<caleb-> 咦咦咦？我黑到 127.0.0.1 了？
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * jiero 抱一下caleb-
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..你故意的，，難道你本身是女的，，所以看錯了。。
<tenzu> 等悦姐回来戴上帽子你们就完了
 * jiero 表示不怕
<caleb-> 坐等悦姐
<CyrusYzGTt> 等待 神仙姐姐
<adam8157> tenzu: 悦姐月底去USle
<adam8157> 了
<lainme> zypeh: 你看，吓跑了一个
<tenzu> adam8157: 去US干嘛?
<imganquan> lainme现身了。。
<zypeh> lainme：。。。。。
<imganquan> tenzu: lainme 是女的吗？
<adam8157> tenzu: Ubuntu Developer Sumit什么的  这个月底 和老徐一起
 * archl 预感 lainme 也要跑了
<zypeh> 呵呵，有待考察
<tenzu> adam8157: 哦了,好事啊.顺便去那边生个娃再回来
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 姐姐，吃了晚飯沒，木有，就讓 adam8157 請
<tenzu> imganquan: 你直接问ta
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我想请啊 可以她在HK
<Jakalala> adam8157: 请问手机可以连另一个手机的网路上网吗
<imganquan> 哇，真的是女的啊。第一次在irc遇到女的，太荣幸了
<gebjgd> 给ubuntu做翻译还能免费去usa>
<gebjgd> 这好事我从来没遇到过
<archl> gebjgd:  你么。。。
<archl> gebjgd:  人家是统帅中国一国翻译者的将领。
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計是女的就有 5000$了，，這是linux界給女性的權利
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  似乎确实有 Ubuntu Woman 项目
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 是 linux woman 
 * zypeh 笑了。。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> women?
<archl> 忘记了。
<Jagdwurst> 我们？
<adam8157> girl
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，，鄙人 是個高中肆業 拼寫錯誤正常
<archl> 是 Ubuntu Women
<tenzu> 强烈要求男女平等
<zypeh> 对！
<archl> tenzu:   怎么平等呢？
<zypeh> 还要不分男女
<archl> 恩。我是不分的。
<Jakalala> adam8157: 一个手机作无线Modem.另一个手机连上去.
 * zypeh 是男的
<tenzu> archl: 建立一个linux men
<tenzu> zypeh: 妹纸你就别装了
<zypeh> 我是linux man来的～～～
<archl> tenzu:  我没有男人样。
<archl> tenzu: 你就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM ， 找 missing那個人妖可以鑑定 zypeh 是不是女的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 不用鉴定。就是女的。
<tenzu> archl: 你太宅了,应该多出门
<archl> tenzu:  没门出
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 咪咪向来鉴定不准
<archl> zypeh: 你是女的。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 也是，這個 咪咪 是個雙性向的
<archl> zypeh: 回答
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助] 升级到 11.10 后，alt+f9 快捷键失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349343 请问一下如何修复这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 patrickhe — 2011-10-16 20:18 
 * zypeh 流冷汗
 * zypeh 是男的
<archl> zypeh: 不回答就kick。
<archl> ok
 * zypeh 是男的
 * zypeh 是男的
 * zypeh 是男的
<sevk> zypeh:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<archl> 鉴定完毕 
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
 * Jakalala 找神用大预言术不就可以确定他们是不是女的了
<caleb-> zypeh: 女孩纸多喊几次也不会变男人的
 * CyrusYzGTt 看看周圍 曰，蚯蚓不在
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 主席都不在。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 哦
 * archl 惭愧
 * archl 害人吧，不浅
 * CyrusYzGTt 望着 archl 不明所以
<zypeh> 额，断线
<imganquan> 请问一下，OSX的GUI界面可以关掉吗，就像Linux那样不启用X，直接用cli。OSX可以不？
<caleb-> 可以的
<stock-cn> imganquan: 可以的，windows也可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 按理說可以，，不過木有用過，， 
<Jakalala> 有...
<archl> caleb-:  那么有没有直接Mac做服务器的？
<caleb-> windows 只有某些版本可以吧
<imganquan> stock-cn: 哦，谢谢：）
<caleb-> 一般常见的 windows 无此功能
<zypeh> caleb-：我有mac的种子下载
<Jagdwurst> caleb-: windows server 2008, 2008r2 默认就不开  gui
<caleb-> archl: 有啊，apple 还有专门出服务器的
<caleb-> Jagdwurst: win8 可能会让一般版也可以只用 cli
<archl> caleb-: 不是说专门的，是普通Mac
<caleb-> archl: 当然有，家用 XP 都有人做服务器…
<hoxily> hi,all
<archl> caleb-: 男人长胡子讨厌啊。。。
<sevk> hoxily, 好  ㍬ 
<zypeh> caleb-：你是男的？？
<Jagdwurst> archl: 太监不长胡子....
<archl> Jagdwurst:  太监也不是男人
<archl> Jagdwurst: 好吧，算是吧。。。
<Jagdwurst> 曾经是
<caleb-> 太孩不长胡子....
<caleb-> 男孩不长胡子....
<archl> caleb-: 我只是说长胡子讨厌。。。
<archl> caleb-: 还要剃。。。
<zypeh> 额
<caleb-> 刮胡子讨厌。。。
<archl> caleb-: 你说得对
 * zypeh 望着caleb-
<archl> zypeh: 你妹的，你没胡子？
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也不喜歡 刮鬍子 ，刮鬍子影響睡眠，，要早早起來刮，，
<snugglecat> archl, 你是说长胡子不用剃就不讨厌了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你可以不刮啊
<archl> snugglecat: 我说胡子讨厌。。。容易脏。
 * zypeh 摸摸自己的下巴
<snugglecat> 我就从不刮， 太长了， 用拔的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不刮，我就變成 拉登了。。
<zypeh> 我是学生
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 用拔的
<zypeh> snugglecat：多疼啊啊啊
<archl> snugglecat: 我这种特级油性皮肤的。。。吃到的油脂根本全部从面皮流出来。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不要，，吾基本滿面都是
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 手惯就好了， 手闲着没事就拔胡须玩
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<snugglecat> 我就酱紫
<archl> snugglecat: 你是干皮肤吧。。。
<archl> snugglecat: 油性皮肤的话全是血泡乐。
<snugglecat> 又是儿子没东西搞了， 也拔。
<snugglecat> 我胡子是俩父子的共同玩具
 * archl 唠叨太多了
 * archl 退出。
<snugglecat> :)
<archl> gg
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snugglecat> 我老爸曾说过有个人， 只要手闲下来，就把胡子， 而且是拔一根，就放嘴里吃一根
<zypeh> archl溜了
<zypeh> snugglecat：你好恶心
<snugglecat> 不是我说的
<snugglecat> 只是转述
<snugglecat> 行不
<zypeh> 好的
<zypeh> snugglecat：你转述得好恶心
<tenzu> snugglecat: 吃的时候嚼一嚼还是直接咽下去?
<lihao> 大家好
<imganquan> 你好
<snugglecat> tenzu, 那我就不知道了， 没亲眼见过。 就我老爸取笑一个人的坏习惯
<sevk> lihao, 好  ㍬ 
<zypeh> lihao：你好
<freeflying> caleb-: 对岸的vps服务如何
<lihao> 我想问下
<lihao> IDE怎么用
<lihao> 我刚学c
<zypeh> 额额额额
<imganquan> lihao: 买本书去，或者去图书馆弄本书去
<snugglecat> 老爸取笑别人拔胡子吃， 他儿子没事也拔胡子， 还好至少不放进嘴里
<imganquan> lihao: 在这问不出来的
<caleb-> freeflying: 又贵又烂
<snugglecat> imganquan, 问啥
<caleb-> lihao: Un*x 一般用 emacs / vim 
<lihao> 关键我不会啊
<snugglecat> lihao, ide??? 你是用啥， gtk?? wxwidget?? qt??? flu...??
<lihao> 我装了GCC 不知道怎么用的
<caleb-> 会了还学啥？
 * tenzu 高呼主席万岁
<chenps> 我晕
<caleb-> 就是不会才要学嘛
<imganquan> lihao: 看书去啊：）
<Jagdwurst> lihao: 装个 dosbox ，在上面装个 TC 2
<chenps> 连个GCC都不会你说你学C……
<imganquan> 在这问不出来的，这里是著名的娱乐频道：）
<lihao> 0.0
<snugglecat> lihao, 你想找个入门的 ide???
<chenps> 先看书去吧……
<chenps> 或者百度
<lihao> 百度了好久
<snugglecat> lihao, kdevelop
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<caleb-> 娱乐频道++
<Jagdwurst> lihao: TC2　是以前最好的玩具， 语法很死版，又稳定，速度也快
<snugglecat> lihao 有一个 an啥的
<lihao> 因为要考计算机二级了
<tenzu> roylez_: 我晚饭吃爽了
<chenps> ……
<snugglecat> lihao, 装个 kdevelop 4把
<imganquan> ...
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<imganquan> 在这里的人的人应该都是不考二级的。。。
<snugglecat> lihao, http://kdevelop.org/ 这个
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: Welcome to KDevelop.org | KDevelop
<lihao> 没办法啊
<chenps> 那个玩意儿不用上机了，去书店买本《C程序设计》去看吧，作者是谭浩强
<lihao> 学校要求要考
<snugglecat> lihao, 看到了不
<snugglecat> lihao, http://kdevelop.org/ 这个
<chenps> 最基础的入门书籍了
<lihao> 看到了
<imganquan> lihao: 去找你们校长聊聊，问他是不是有个女儿，然后你说你不想考了。就完了。
<lihao> 我有这书
<chenps> 有就行啦，你就坚持死背～呵呵
<lihao> 我也是刚用ubuntu几天
<snugglecat> lihao, 对就死背
<lihao> 在这上面学c 顺便学习ubuntu
<chenps> ubuntu下你就用gcc
<snugglecat> lihao, 背一遍， 拔一根胡子。 背完了也不用刮脸了
<chenps> 不懂就百度一下gcc命令
<Jagdwurst> lihao: 在 Turbo C 上学C, 顺便学习 dos 和 8086 :D
<chenps> 根本不用去多安装什么的了
<lihao> 比如说我写个最简单的hello.c
<lihao> 放到桌面上
<snugglecat> 没胡子拔头发。 毕业了直接转去少林寺
<snugglecat> g++ hello.c
<chenps> 然后./hello
<snugglecat> 然后 ./a.out
<lihao> gcc: ./hello: 没有那个文件或目录
<lihao> gcc: no input files
<chenps> ……
<snugglecat> 然后 ./a.out
<tenzu> 码盲觉得g++ -o hello hello.c之后才是./hello
<chenps> 你要先cd到那个目录里面啊
<lihao> 奥
<snugglecat> 然后 ./a.out
<chenps> 嗯嗯，上面的说对了
<chenps> g++ -o hello hello.c之后才是./hello
<snugglecat> :)
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<imganquan> 码盲路过，看各位大神表演
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-16 20:48:56 +0800
 * snugglecat 表演脱衣舞
<snugglecat> sevk, 机器人说人话了？？？
<lihao> cd到桌面还是
<lihao> gcc: no input files
<tenzu> 人机合一
<lihao> cd到桌面了还是gcc: no input files
<snugglecat> gcc hello.c
<snugglecat> ./a.out
<sevk> snugglecat, 你喜欢什么有关机器人的最佳？  ㍬ 
<snugglecat> lihao, 应该和你源码在一个目录
<chenps> 还有，你用谭浩强那大爷的书，你要多去研究了，linux下的C语言和win环境的还不完全一样
<snugglecat> gcc no input files?????????????????????
<snugglecat> 你怎么编译的
 * tenzu 曾经看过老谭的那本,后来放弃考二级了
<snugglecat> gcc /源码目录/hello.c
<Jagdwurst> chenps: 强大爷那本书不是 win 下的，是16位的。所以我说用 TurboC 2
<chenps> 强爷的那本书最大的特色就是主函数总是要定义成INT
<chenps> 还要RETURN
<chenps> 偶当时是要考程序员，硬是看下来了，后来发现，其实网络自学也就那样子……
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-16 20:54:27 +0800
<snugglecat> 该死， 贴代码的去哪了
<snugglecat> 干嘛 topic 去掉贴图的地址了
<snugglecat> 贴图的网址， 谁给一个
<snugglecat> 贴代码的也给一个
<tenzu> http://pastebin.com/
<tenzu> http://imagebin.org/
<snugglecat> 干嘛 topic 去掉贴图贴源码的网址了
<lainme> paste.pocoo.org
<Jagdwurst> http://girlbin.com/
<sevk> Jagdwurst ⇪ ti: Redirect
<snugglecat> pocoyo``, ？？？
<snugglecat> pocoo 和 pocoyo`` 是啥关系
<lainme> snugglecat: 没关系。。
<Jagdwurst> 一个是小o, 一个是小 yo
<Jakalala> lainme: 妹妹.又不上课了
<lainme> Jakalala: 周末啊
<Jakalala> lainme: 噢
<snugglecat> lainme, 妹妹？？ 你是那杭州环保局的妹妹？？？
<snugglecat> 苹果妹？？？
<chenps> ubuntu下有没有代理IP的软件啊，NND，我这边的电信疯狂的，连谷歌英文站都和谐掉……
<lainme> snugglecat: 你是，我不是
<snugglecat> chenps, 不正常吗
<chenps> 谁介绍个IP代理软件来越狱用
<chenps> ……
<snugglecat> lainme, 哦， 你不是那个用苹果电脑的， 做环保工作的吗
<lihao> http://imagebin.org/179303
<lainme> snugglecat: 不是
<snugglecat> 哦， lainme 不好意思， 认错人了
<Jakalala> lainme: 我们来讨论下音乐吧
<chenps> 上面的孩子
<chenps> 你完全没有理解CD到目录是什么意思
<snugglecat> lihao, 你 ls 看看， 有没有 hello.c 这个文件
<chenps> lihao
<lainme> Jakalala: 不喜好音乐
<lihao> ls？
<lihao> cd到目录还是一样
<snugglecat> 你当前目录没有 hello.c 这个文件啊。 你文件在哪哇
<chenps> ……
<chenps> 对啊
<snugglecat> cd Desktop
<chenps> 你都没有.c的后缀名的文件……
<snugglecat> gcc hello.c
<lihao> 你等等
<snugglecat> 我不在 ubuntu。 ubuntu 的桌面是 ~/Desktop 还是 ~/桌面
<kikupotter> 正则表达式是什么东东
<chenps> 细心一点，你这样叫帮助你的兄弟情何以堪啊
<snugglecat> 我 arch 的是 。/Desktop
<chenps> ubuntu好像是～/桌面
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 是全文搜索
<chenps> 你的C文件要保存成hello.c
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 有限自动机的一种
<chenps> 不是hello
<snugglecat> chenps, 他保存到了 hello.c 了
<snugglecat> 我错了
<snugglecat> 是hello
<kikupotter> snugglecat, 全文搜索。。好的我去查一下
<lihao> http://imagebin.org/179305
<kikupotter> snugglecat, 谢谢
<chenps> lihao
<lihao> 恩
<snugglecat> 像 chenps 说的， 改hello.c
<chenps> 吧hello保存成hello.c
<mausetot_> chenps: 嗯
<snugglecat> kikupotter, http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E6%AD%A3%E5%88%99%E8%A1%A8%E8%BE%BE%E5%BC%8F
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 正则表达式 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 傻瓜式的理解是，从一个文本中找出你指定规则的子文本。 例如从一个文本中找出 4位数字， 从一个文本中找出aaa开头的单词， 或者 blue开头ghost结尾的 
<imganquan> hi all. I'm back.
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 明白了不。 
<kikupotter> snugglecat,一般经常用在什么场合？
<snugglecat> 查找子串啊。 例如我想找某个包含特定文字的文件。 等
<kikupotter> 这样子。。理解了
<kikupotter> 谢谢哈
<snugglecat> 某个文件是否包含 敏感词， 然后删除。
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 着文件只是用途之一， 只要要从一个文本查找字串的， 都可以使用正规规则
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 现在很多 linux 的编辑器，都包含用正规规则查找文本的功能， 而不是简单地查找具体的字
<kikupotter> snugglecat, 就是查找功能很强大是这样理解吗
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 可以。 正规表达式很强大啊。 还可以判断一个语句是否符合你的语法
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 一般的 ls *.png 也是一个简化的正则。
<kikupotter> snugglecat, 你给我的那个链接上还有用正则表达式写的url  好像好难的样子
<snugglecat> ls ?sex.mp4
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 不难， 放点耐心去看看教程，就可以了
<kikupotter> snugglecat, 因为想学一下脚本，然后刚刚就遇到这个正则表达式。。就晕了
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 先看看正则表达式的教程，很多的， 看懂了在回去看就容易理解了
<tenzu>  正则看这头大
<kikupotter> snugglecat,  对了 还有一个问题
<snugglecat> ?这个是啥意思啊， 我从来没用过这个
<kikupotter> 就是我到tty时，中文乱码了  有什么解决的思路吗
<snugglecat> 哦是0至一次
<snugglecat> 这个不懂， 问别人
<Jakalala> tenzu: 帮个忙呗
<tenzu> Jakalala: 嘛?
<kikupotter> snugglecat, 就是我到tty时，中文乱码了  有什么解决的思路吗
<snugglecat> kikupotter, 这个不懂
<fyodor_> kikupotter: kernel 打补丁，或者 zhcon 之类
<snugglecat> 问大牛
<kikupotter> 好。。
<Jakalala> tenzu: 发个Win下能用的Opera到偶的邮箱
<tenzu> Jakalala: 手头没有win系统,无法测试
<Jakalala> tenzu: 不用测试.去Opera网站上下
<tenzu> Jakalala: 11.51行么? 最新的了
<Jakalala> tenzu: 行
<tenzu> Jakalala: 7.5M
<Jakalala> tenzu: 嗯
<wegue> 请问下，是不是10.04里的gtk+2.0的版本比glade支持的版本高啊
<caleb-> wegue: glade 现在分 gtk3 / gtk2
<tenzu> Jakalala: uploading, 速度比较慢
 * Cherrot 怎么感觉升级后的Transmission没以前快了……
<Jakalala> tenzu: 嗯
<wegue> caleb-: 我系统安装的glade版本是3.6.7，支持gtk2.8  2.12-2.16版本，悲摧的是我查了下系统gtk+2.0的版本是2.20.。
<caleb-> wegue: 之汪 glade 3.8
<caleb-> wegue: 装 glade 3.8
<wegue> 我在PPA里找源，好像几个都是Failed to fetch package details。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 今晚你好安静啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 聊下敏感话题
<zypeh> snugglecat：什么敏感话题？？
<snugglecat> 这几天怎么那么安静，没啥特别的敏感的东西。 
<snugglecat> 是不是看多了敏感的新闻，会麻木的
<snugglecat> 有一个 女童接连被撞 18路人漠然走过
<zypeh> 唉。。。。。。
<zypeh> snugglecat：谈其他的吧
<snugglecat> :)
 * tenzu 吃饱了还想吃
<zypeh> tenzu：吃宵夜容易肥阿
<pocoyo> 吃啥。
<snugglecat> 我亲身经历的， 在火车上，眼看一个人偷东西，我周围的人一点反应都没有。 那小偷几乎是在一边厢的乘客的目光的注视下把不该是他的东西放在他的背包中
<sevk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 文件系统出错，求助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349373 按照置顶点弄完3D美化之后，我的任务栏主文件夹点了没反应，然后只要在文件系统里，有删除文件的操作，屏幕就定格了，虽然没死机 ，不过程序的标题栏全都看不到，然后键盘操作也全部失灵了 统计信息: 发表于 由 star17 — 2011-10-16 21:42 
<tenzu> zypeh: 我去年胖还真不是因为吃宵夜吃的
<zypeh> tenzu：你是男还是女的啊啊啊
<snugglecat> 大家都麻木了， 这个行为几乎成为不是一个事的了
<tenzu> zypeh: 你认真猜
<snugglecat> 中性的
<pocoyo> 172cm 104斤的正常算瘦不。
<chenps> 稍微瘦一点
<chenps> 不过可以接受
<tenzu> pocoyo: 被晒干的猴子
<zypeh> tenzu：男的！！
<pocoyo> tenzu: ..
<chenps> 我才是悲剧啊，7月份生病气胸做手术，8月中旬才出院，9月中旬另外一侧又发作，两个月做两次手术！现在174只有102斤，连猴子都不是！！
<chenps> :'(
<tenzu> zypeh: 随便你猜什么
<tenzu> chenps: 我室友做过一样的手术
<chenps> 恩，很痛苦，要插个管子到肺部的
<snugglecat> 谁是帝都的， 帮我辟一下谣  “茉莉花运动”告一段落，“占领北京”悄悄登场 
<snugglecat> 到底情况是怎样
<tenzu> chenps: 我只知道要做手术,病因不详
<snugglecat> 这次”占领北京“则完全不同，是一次爱国的、反对资本主义、保卫红色江山的运动，目前正在策划中。他透露，最早的发起人是几位匿名的乌有之乡的网友，他们受到了河南劳动人民上街打出横幅支持美国人民”占领华尔街“的鼓励，决定发起中国的”占领北京“的运动。
<chenps> 病因就是因为抽烟还有本身肺部比较脆弱，然后因为一下诱因，比如剧烈运动……就导致肺泡破裂，肺部漏气……
<chenps> 很痛苦的一个病
<roylez_> tenzu: ....
<chenps> 还好手术以后一辈子复发的几率几乎等于0
<snugglecat> “要求铲除腐败是一样的，但我们是要靠肃清西方影响，搞臭普世价值，要把中国回归到毛泽东指引的道路上。”他说，这是一个活动，一个支持当局的活动，不是“茉莉花”那种与政府对着干的，那是反动的，我们是革命的，尤其是在纪念辛亥革命一百周年之时，具有进步的意义。
 * pocoyo 表示亲切慰问 chenps
<chenps> 谢谢
<zypeh> caleb-：你在吗？？
 * chgtg 装11.10，用时8min
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用wine安装锐捷认证客户端v4.31，弹出“一个或多个文件未能正确注册” http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=349375 用wine安装锐捷认证客户端v4.31，弹出“一个或多个文件未能正确注册”，安装完后，锐捷不能运行，谁能帮帮我怎么解决！ 别告诉我用什么mentohust ，myxrgsu等东西，那些东西都太老了，现在v4.31 ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 终于忍受不了了, 用mutt的内置imap和smtp太施展不开了, 我要改offlineimap和msmtp了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你在用什么
<roylez_> adam8157: 没必要offlineimap，直接fetchmail多好...
<adam8157> roylez_: offlineimap可以sync
<roylez_> adam8157: gmail的smtp本来就会把你发出去的存在服务器上
<adam8157> roylez_: 想来想去还是得把接受发送和阅读分开, 方便中间加脚本控制
<roylez_> adam8157: 你折腾
<adam8157> roylez_: offlineimap, 本地删除移动等操作能影响remote端
<roylez_> adam8157: 同情下我们这种在公司用lotus notes的吧....
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也就是想加个checkattach, 内置的各种不方便
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们用的zimbra, 直接imap连
<adam8157> roylez_: 你用的mutt+fetchmail+msmtp?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你被u谁揍啦？
<roylez_> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez_: 谁揍了?
<roylez_> adam8157: 你被谁揍啦？
<adam8157> roylez_: 谁敢揍我
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋疼呢
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> ..
<adam8157> .
<roylez_> adam8157: 周末刚刚查到公司也有好事者写了fetchnotes，用来收lotus的邮件。我们的lotus可是pop，imap都关了的....
<adam8157> roylez_: ...不是吧...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我们自己就是做Linux 所以这种geek 各种友好
 * zypeh 最近想学配置openbox
<roylez_> adam8157: 我们的各种不友好....
<adam8157> roylez_: shell的test([)不能test函数?
<mausetot_> adam8157: 不能
<roylez_> adam8157: 工资单邮件发的，confidential，notes不能复制，不能打印，甚至不能转发...
<adam8157> mausetot_: 机器人?
<mausetot_> adam8157: 嘘！小样你知道的太多了
<adam8157> mausetot_: 谁家的
<mausetot_> adam8157: 我
<roylez_> 这bot反应倒是快
<adam8157> roylez_: 工资单什么的都是加密pdf
<adam8157> shell的test([)不能test函数?
<roylez_> 看不懂你什么意思
<DawnFantasy> adam8157, 翻拍！
<roylez_> 你想要怎么写吧？
<adam8157> roylez_: if [ func1 || func2 ] 这样不行?
<roylez_> adam8157: 返回值是吗？
<adam8157> 只能 if func || func2
<adam8157> roylez_: 直接两个函数名
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> DawnFantasy: 翻拍?
<roylez_> adam8157: ( )
<adam8157> roylez_: 比如? 标准是啥
<roylez_> adam8157: if ( ls ) 
<adam8157> roylez_: shell感觉写法有点乱, 怎么样都行, 跟perl似的 心理不踏实...
<DawnFantasy> 工资单
<DawnFantasy> perl多踏实
<adam8157> DawnFantasy: 自己有密码 翻拍干啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 写shell脚本就像写草书，重点在于神髓，结构什么的，都浮云去吧
<DawnFantasy> lol
<t_singularity> hi all
<sevk> t_singularity, 好  ㍮ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 明白了 if func1 || func2是把if后头的当成一个语法段
<t_singularity> sevk: hi
<sevk> t_singularity, 好  ㍮ 
<t_singularity> ubuntu这么多人。。。debian才两个人。。。
<t_singularity> -_-
<t_singularity> :D
<t_singularity> 有没有聊天的中文irc啊？半夜工作无聊了可以扯淡 :D
<loiac> 这儿么……
<loiac> 其实扯淡的话还是qq群比较靠谱……
<loiac> 好多网站不也有在线聊天室么？
<t_singularity> qq群也不知道有什么好玩的群 :D
<t_singularity> 来这里的基本都是geek,哈哈哈
<t_singularity> 比较有共同话题
<loiac> 哪儿都是酱油多……
<t_singularity> :D
<t_singularity> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ&feature=player_embedded#!
<sevk> t_singularity ⇪ t: YouTube - Numb3rs' description of IRC
<t_singularity> sevk: whoami
<sevk> t_singularity, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  ㍮ 
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似在没有QQ的国家，irc一度是唯一的群聊解决方案
<t_singularity> sevk是不是bot哇？
<t_singularity> irc现在主要是用来做botnet吧？哈哈
<Zealot_> ?
<Zealot_> help
<Zealot_> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zealot_> :-》
<Zealot_> daofasdg 大幅
<Zealot_> hh
<Zealot_> ?help
 * jarodlau 怒了把bot都清理出去!!!
<Zealot_> ?
<adam8157> jarod_chen: 不要总是用彩色和闪...
<adam8157> jarodlau: ^
<adam8157> jarod_chen: 发错
<lainme> adam8157: ee始作俑者，你发扬光大
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 不被bot清理出去就是好的啦 还想清理bot..
<adam8157> lainme: 我是纯学术目的 嗯嗯
<snugglecat> 扯淡的人走了？？？？
<jarodlau> adam8157: 不用彩色字,没有关注度..
<Zealot_> 这东东怎么用啊？
<pocoyo> jarodlau: 我这儿不带彩
<snugglecat> 我还想推荐他到 chinairc 呢， 如果他想一夜情
 * jarodlau 75个nick都多少是bot...:(
<snugglecat> 的话
<adam8157> jarodlau: 要不我把频道的彩色封了?
<jarodlau> adam8157: 恩,封了, 彩色字,多变字体,bot都封了
<imganquan> 哪些是bot
<imganquan> 看不懂
<jarodlau> !ask
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jarodlau> 看我上面说话的就是个bot!! 
<adam8157> jarodlau: 这个是官方机器人...给它点面子
<imganquan> 就一个嘛
<snugglecat> sevk 也是机器人
<imganquan> 机器人又没骂你傻逼，你干嘛动怒
<snugglecat> ChanServ, 更不用说了
<snugglecat> 那是老大哥
<adam8157> imganquan: 呃 不要爆粗口啊
<sevk> snugglecat, 如果是的话，那么我将非常惊讶。  ㍮ 
<imganquan> adam8157: 是不是我不小心说了都会被bot干掉？
<snugglecat> sevk, 你惊讶啥子啊
<imganquan> 算了，不纠结了，洗澡去。:)
<jarodlau> 这个sevk后面的话是不是带 符号? irssi老显示不了
<snugglecat> imganquan, 你骂敏感词会
<adam8157> imganquan: 那倒不会 但是比较群聊的时候, 稍微爆粗口就可能吵起来...不好
<snugglecat> sevk, 臭机器人
<snugglecat> imganquan, 你骂敏感词会
<sevk> snugglecat, 能否请您另一种方式，用较少的想法，或不同的想法吗？  ㍮ 
<lainme> jarodlau: 带的似乎是时间。
<snugglecat> sevk, 就是让我不思考吗
<jarodlau> lainme: 看不到,我这边显示的就是个 绿色框..
<snugglecat> sevk, 思考也得和别人一样吗
<pocoyo> jarodlau: irrsi也有显示不了的 哈哈哈哈
<snugglecat> sevk, 和谁一样， knownbad 这个不说话的吗
<sevk> snugglecat, 我听到它。  ㍮ 
<snugglecat> 听到谁， 它？ knownbad ?
<knownbad> 放屁
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你会看这里的啊
<jarodlau> http://i.imgur.com/LYPu4.png 就这么个显示,看的比较郁闷..
<knownbad> 没看见
<snugglecat> 还以为说三道四， 你不会知道呢
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst, 我靠， 还以为你贴裸女， 害我第一时间点进去
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: ?
<knownbad> 对你视若无睹
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在干什么呢， 什么时候准备回台湾。 美国好像不太平啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好吧。
<pocoyo> lainme: 你的显示的是啥？
<knownbad> 台湾更不太平，正选举着。
<lainme> pocoyo: irssi，显示不出来
<snugglecat> 好吧。 这世界哪里是静土。
<pocoyo> lainme: 字体没有吧。
<snugglecat> 中国是
<lainme> pocoyo: 不知道。什么字体
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回中国把， 中国从不会有选举
<gebjgd> 又看到2个德国妹子
<gebjgd> 身材真好
<snugglecat> 在终端中怎么显示中文， 不是x终端虚拟器， 是 alt-f1 的
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: zhcon..
<gebjgd> snugglecat: zhcon
<snugglecat> 在 tty 怎么显示中文。 
<jarodlau> snugglecat: fbterm or zhcon
<snugglecat> 哦， 好像 zhcon 停止维护了把
<pocoyo> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/n3Uvo.png
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 还能用，但要自己改两行代码
<snugglecat> 哦， 那算了。
<pocoyo> lainme:  windows下的这个 MS Mincho 字体可以显示。
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-16 22:53:04 +0800
<lainme> mincho，是个日文字体？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 亲爱的，我跑步去了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好的， 我也下了
<snugglecat> 886
<pocoyo> lainme: 貌似是。
<hkuieagle> hi
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<sevk> Jakalala, 2011-10-16 23:07:14 +0800
<hkuieagle> 有没有一种工具能够把某个desktop下的打开的程序会话存起来，以后可以恢复？
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: kde 可以
<jarodlau> jarodlau ~/code/shell (master)
<jarodlau> > ls
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: gnome呢？ Kde下是怎么搞的？
<mausetot_> hkuieagle: 不知道
<mausetot_>  没用过 gnome ,kde 下默认就有
<hkuieagle> mausetot_: desktop的session是存在独立的某个文件中，下次restore ***.session恢复，这样？
<mausetot_> hkuieagle: 不是
<hkuieagle> mausetot_: ！你怎么回的怎么快！那是怎么弄的？
<mausetot_> hkuieagle: 不知道
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: kde 可以管　session ，
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 你只是想下次开启后恢复之前的内容？
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 还是有别的目地?
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: gnome也能save session，下次启动再恢复
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 但是我想要的是能够save某个desktop中的所有程序，存到一个文件，比如bla.session，下次要用的时候在restore bla.session
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 恢复到那个desktop
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 没用过这功能，但想来也要软件配合
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 比如之前你　gimp 一幅画，　session 
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: session　重新打开了 gimp ,　但并没有继续打开上次的工作
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 不需要吧，gnome-session-save怎么搞的？
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 没用过，与其让session恢复上次的工作，还不如不关机，直接 hibernate
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 要多个session不如多个虚拟桌面，或者多开几个 X
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 我一般在不同的desktop做不同的事情，比如在desktop 1搞计算机相关的，在2搞物理。但是受内存限制，不可能几个同时搞，所以我要把某个先存起来，下次再搞
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 自己配置的窗口管理器一定能做到，如果所谓的 session 只是再次打开软件的话
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 搞这些应该是在公司或者科研机构搞了吧，让他们多买台计算机也行
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 其实这个功能倒不是多难实现，就想问问有没有现成的？ 你开始说的KDE下有的，是这个功能吗？
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 恢复上次的 session 可以，可是多个 session　没试过
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 现成有的话，估计用的人也不多
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 不一定会有你要的功能
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 不如自己搞个
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 如果能显式的存在某个文件中，以后手动恢复也就行了
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 关键现在的都是存好后下次开机就给恢复了！
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 你不要自动恢复的那种?
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 我再看看吧，不行我就搞个了，这个功能应该很有用的啊，需求量应该不小
<mausetot_> hkuieagle: 嗯
<Jagdwurst> 那看来只能自己做了
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 对的，可以做到吗？
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 现有的
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 不知道，不改现成代码的话，大不了写几行脚本，把神马 kdm/gdm 派生出来的进程过滤后存到文本文件里
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 不过我之前好象在哪儿看到，说gnome3要加入这个类似的功能了，不知道有没有？记不太清了
<Jagdwurst> hkuieagle: 听说过，但是否是这个功能值得怀疑
<hkuieagle> Jagdwurst: 好吧，多谢了，睡觉了
<manyuele> 请教一下，查看系统进程，资源里，有一个CPU是绿色的，后面是100％，是什么意思？
<manyuele> cpu1 13.5%,cpu2 18.6% ,cpu3 100%,cpu4 3%,这个cpu3 100%是什么意思？颜色是绿色的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 小光怎么不上irc了？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 面瘫了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我也不晓得
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 估计他现在也听不清电话
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 小光受打击了。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 呵呵，你也在啊
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 挂了一天了，但是都没说话。
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 说了一天话了，今天房东们紛紛把看房的 termin 取消了，搞的我宅了一天
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: gebjgd 昨天买了螃蟹，海螺，赞一个。
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 要不然星期天能干什么？
<Jagdwurst> 同赞
<fishoneeyed> Jagdwurst: 你要搬家？
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 到 Karlsruhe 之后一直没找到房子，现住一极小无比的 zwischenmiete，正在找房中
<Jagdwurst> fishoneeyed: 明天开学啦^^
<snugglecat> knownbad, 跑步回来了？？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 游泳回来了？？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 早就回来了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 越南女子海鲜过敏引发怪病 几月内少女变老太(组图)  
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　让我替你承担那些海鲜了吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 或者给 fishoneeyed 也行
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么海鲜——
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 什么海?
<Jagdwurst> [谣言] 某人昨天买了螃蟹，海螺，赞一个
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst:？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我从来不吃螃蟹的。海螺更不吃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那你买螃蟹、海螺干啥?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没。我买的你的鸡
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 原来你想借鸡生蛋呐，何不早说，我帮你就成了
<regabc> nobody here ,at this time.
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我是为了吃你的鸡
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　不要。多恶心，都是水。
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不恶心。烤着吃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 口水烤干了还有唾液酶
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　你太邪恶了，问问小光，他也许会让你吃
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我不是基友
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 割下来烤
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:　千万别割，割了你老婆会心疼的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 割的是你的，
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没人心疼
<zdon> 大家好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 割了我的她更心疼
<sevk> zdon, 好  ㍚ 
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 那是你的意淫
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 那是你的幻觉
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 你是哪根葱啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 原来你是根葱啊^^失敬失敬
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 葱哥
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 还以为你是火柴呢
<zdon> 11.10好用嗎？
<Jagdwurst> 谁用谁知道
<zdon> 現在用的是win7
<zdon> 這麼晚，大家都在幹嘛？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还没跑完啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 问你一个问题。 iphone 可以执行 qt 程序的吗
<knownbad> 跑去香港饮茶去了
<knownbad> snugglecat: http://www.qt-iphone.com/Introduction.html
<sevk> knownbad ⇪ t: Welcome to the Qt-iPhone project
<knownbad> 唯一的搜索
<snugglecat> 我也找到
<ofan> yoooo
<Jagdwurst> hoooo
<sevk>  06:08
<ofan> yooo
<archl> yoo
<archl> aaaaaah
 * archl 第一个打倒 MeaCulpa
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> archl, 为什么
<snugglecat> 第一个抱起knownbad
 * archl 踢倒 snugglecat  ，只为了玩乐
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<archl> 吊线
<snugglecat> .......
 * snugglecat 抱起 knownbad 向 archl 砸去 -- 为了报仇
 * knownbad 捅snugglecat屁眼
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-08
 * microcai 刀剑神域 终于完结啦
 * microcai 人呢
<iCherrot> 看来刚过完节就是好 竟然可以从web登入了
<iCherrot> kk: hi
<kk> iCherrot, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<iCherrot> > Time.now
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • arm内核的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389293 root@hdx-desktop:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21# make menuconfig ARCH=arm scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/arm/Kconfig drivers/char/Kconfig:71: invalid option make[1]: *** [menuconfig] 错误 1 make: *** [menuconfig] 错误 2 root@hdx-desktop:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21# …
<abine> 中奖了
<caoczlq> 再来一瓶？？？
<abine> 腾讯叫去登记领奖了
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 中什么奖
<abine> 2等奖、
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 什么奖品
<abine> 腾讯14周年挖宝活动的二等奖
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 靠不靠谱
<abine> 70000元现金还有三猩笔记本电脑Q40
<abine> 叫去领奖
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 这你也信
<abine> 点击了以后跳出个页面说：360安全提示
<abine> 该网站已经被网监局审核通过并且已经在互联网公证处公证备案，您可以放心浏览
<abine> 叫我先交税金
<abine> 啊
<abine> 睡觉去了
<chinesedragon> hello, everyone!
<hamo> roylez_: 跟我说个话
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，跟我说个话啊
 * wzssyqa 好寂寞的蛤蟆
<hamo> wzssyqa: 寂寞你妹，哥实验notify
<ofan> 啧啧 基友队放完假了？
 * jyfl987 归队
<wzssyqa> hamo: 你可以調戲機器人嘛
<MeaCulpa> 1ha.
<MeaCulpa> hamo: .
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我有个服务器 貌似一开tmux 他就不自动载入~/.bashrc 这是怎么回事？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我不用tmux
<hamo> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我screen每次都读.profile和.zshrc
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 可以研究下什么原因嘛
<hamo> jyfl987: 那应该是载入了.bash_profile
<jusss> ofan: 刚遇到一个很奇葩的事情，android上有个读书的软件叫anyview,这个软件竟然在10月8号就无法打开，把日期改了就能打开
<jyfl987> hamo: 但是我本地就没问题
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: echo $HOME
<ofan> jusss: ..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没问题 很正常
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就不知了
<ofan> 哥饿了
<jyfl987> hamo: 也没有 ~/.bash_profile
 * jusss 今天难道是啥重要的节日吗？为毛anyview偏偏在今天这个日期打不开？不懂
<jyfl987> jusss: 国庆前2天？
<ofan> jyfl987: 。。。。。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 你入国民党了？
<jusss> jyfl987: 国庆不是过了吗
<jyfl987> ofan: 没入  遗少嘛
<ofan> 吃个披萨？
<jusss> 今天是10.08,anyview打不开
<ibodi> 10.10 湾仔
<jyfl987> jusss: 那是长假
<jusss> 难道是作者跟我们开个玩笑？
<ofan> jusss: 你是不是看黄书了
<jyfl987> 10.8 = Oct8 = 10
<jusss> ofan: 。。。没有
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: .profile读么
<jusss> ofan: http://wapp.baidu.com/f?kz=1908191734&ssid=0&from=2001a&uid=E2EF6D89978AF1BF919EE83E2787E286&pu=usm%400%2Csz%401321_1003&bd_page_type=1&tj=www_normal_6_0_10
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 关于anyview打不开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看 .profile 貌似有可能 他载入bashrc之前还做了一次判断 怀疑是那里过不了
<jusss> ofan: 4.0不能改手机时间？
<jyfl987> if [ -n "$BASH_VERSION" ]; then    MeaCulpa 这句
<jusss> ofan: android 4.0不能手工改时间？
<ofan> jusss: 没用过4.0
<jusss> ofan: 你的nexus 7是？
<ofan> 4.1
<jusss> ofan: 那4.1能手工改时间不？不root
<ofan> 能
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: bash用单[号？真脏
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是debian的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 很奇怪 在我本地机器没问题 在服务器上就这样
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你自己跑一遍.profile阿
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 单 [ 号咋了
<MeaCulpa> . ~/.profile
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看bashrc都命中了 我怀疑是不是我本地的机器是 开个进程起的 而服务器是fork的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: tmux gaoji
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没咋的，没见过
 * hamo 尼玛，GFW就是欠艹！用了https就老实了..
<jyfl987> hamo: 提高消费 扩大内需
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有段时间， GFW对google groups的做法最yd, 封https不封http, 显然是钓鱼
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 很多不知道技术的人士喜欢刷网页去G Groups
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 封https? 咋封的？ 协议握手的时候封？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 大改是握手前就咔嚓
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不让你访问比监控容易得多
<hamo> jyfl987: 人们买vpn又不给国家纳税..
<ofan> hamo: 这么激动
<ofan> hamo: 买我的vpn吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 所以GFW是无敌的，因为GFW 提供的是DoS服务，所以任何对其展开的DoS攻击都无效
<hamo> ofan: 做生意真专业...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好买卖
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 多撸用了google的一个服务，需要用google提供的js，用http死活加载不了，换成https就中了
<ofan> hamo: 每月只要9RMB,解除你的痛苦
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 多撸开始碰G了？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不是analytics吧？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: analytics还好没事，估计天朝不在乎这个。。。我们用了google的自定义搜索
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我感觉总有一天我要在hosts里把google的服务放127.0.0.1
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 哦...这个我也用，懒人不二选择
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥放hosts？
<hamo> 慢？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 免得胡乱js连过去
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩，我现在对analytics放行是因为我自己也在用
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 哪天我腻味了，就进去了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 这年头，哪个网站不搞点js跟踪你一下..太正常了
<hamo> imadper: 色大象早
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 其实在g封我adsense当天我就把adsense给127了
<ofan> hamo: 多撸不是放linode么
<imadper> 求指教, 美津浓和鬼冢虎哪个牌子好?
<ofan> 还要翻墙？
<imadper> hamo: 早, 色蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 日货运动品牌？
<ofan> imadper: 敢买日货
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 休闲吧算是
<imadper> ofan: 为啥不敢?
<imadper> ofan: 现在日货特价呢
<ofan> imadper: 一折？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 买日美合体品牌，Converse
<imadper> ofan: 四折+300-60
<ofan> im
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我只能买得起特价的....
<ofan> imadper: 壕
<ofan> imadper: 月薪8k?
<imadper> ofan: 毛线!
<imadper> ofan: 8k韩元还差不多
<hamo> ofan: 服务器在linode...但是你网站得考虑用户能不能翻墙啊
<hamo> imadper: 壕大象
<ofan> 买个300的东西，我能哭一个星期
<imadper> hamo: 壕蛤蟆
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 何苦...偶尔看看广告还是不错的...
<imadper> ofan: 你有各种苹果设备
<ofan> hamo: 哦
<imadper> ofan: 你还有android手机
<imadper> ofan: 你还有平板
<ofan> hamo: 可以用route啊
<imadper> ofan: 我都没有
<ofan> imadper: 你怎么直到我有
<imadper> ofan: 你说过
<ofan> imadper: 都是纸糊的
<imadper> ofan: 不信~!
<ofan> imadper: 大象你被骗了
<imadper> ofan: 你说都是你呕出来的我还有可能信
<imadper> ofan: 纸糊的不信
<ofan> imadper: 呕出来的做成纸糊的
<imadper> ofan: ... 你跟 hamo 一样恶心..
<ofan> imadper: 比牛皮还结实
<imadper> .....
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 你妹
<ofan> hamo: k了他
<imadper> hamo: 你这么有钱, 到处说别人壕!
<ofan> hamo: air买了没
<imadper> hamo: 就跟壕蛋每天说你是壕, 你不觉得恶心吗?\
 * imadper 阿迪王和邦威哪个好...
<hamo> ofan: 没有
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 在host里放回环地址，还能访问google?
<ofan> imadper: 阿迪王好
<hamo> imadper: 这频道里壕和gaoji都有不一样的意思的
<hamo> jusss: 子域名而已
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 你又是壕又gaoji
<imadper> ofan: 恩.
<jusss> imadper: lanvin好
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 话说你拿到aka那个聚会的邀请了？
<imadper> hamo: aka? 内核那个?
<imadper> hamo: 早拿到了呀....
<jusss> hamo: 不是很懂，自己搞个dns服务器？
<imadper> hamo: 你没有?
<hamo> imadper: 必然有啊
<imadper> hamo: 哦...
<imadper> hamo: 我在纠结要不要来呢... 太远了..
<imadper> hamo: 要是不发衣服的话, 我就不去了... 提前给人家发封邮件...
<hamo> imadper: 节操
<imadper> hamo: 啥? 这个词从你嘴里说出真嘲讽....
<imadper> hamo: LOL
<hamo> imadper: 我节操满满的好呗，掉光的那个是蛋蛋
<Oooops> hamo: 你明显天天裸体的。
<imadper> hamo: 如何衡量一个人的节操多少?
<hamo> Oooops: 黑神
<hamo> imadper: 那我当满分就可以了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 访问个毛
<Oooops> 身上没毛的。没节操。
<imadper> hamo: .................................................................
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我自己起个httpd host点美女图片，然后apache里写htaccess匹配全url
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 这样广告都是大Butt妹子
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 玩的真gaoji
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩我自己网站有ip. 所以随便玩过去
<Oooops> 我机器有固定ip
 * hamo 还是神gaoji
<imadper> 跑题了... 鬼冢虎的鞋子到底怎么样...
<hamo> imadper: 建议阿迪王
<Oooops> 鬼的孩子。
<imadper> hamo: 太珍贵了, 买不起....
<imadper> hamo: 你都是穿着阿迪王来跳的?
<hamo> imadper: 不用买春哥限量版...普通版就足够熠熠生辉了
<Oooops> 蜘蛛王
<imadper> hamo: ....左脚曾哥版, 右脚春哥版
 * MeaCulpa 蟑螂卵鞘真是奇异的存在
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我巨怕蟑螂...做梦梦到蟑螂吓醒过
<Oooops> 谁养猪笼草
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我也有点怕，小时候被蟑螂爬过脸
<Oooops> 谁养过香叶天竺葵
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不过一直不知道蟑螂啥危害？和苍蝇比
<hamo> Oooops: 园艺神...求个能杀蟑螂的植物
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 估计是污染食物吧
<Oooops> 蟑螂的头，在胸腔。所以杀头都不死。小强。 hamo 你臣服吧。
<hamo> Oooops: 那踩扁再碾两下呢？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那也不一定能干掉卵鞘
<Oooops> 继续爬。你试试就知道
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 烧了
<imadper> Oooops: hamo把头剪下来也不死....
<Oooops> imadper: ..
<jyfl987> hamo: 养鸟吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 瞎扯  只是脊髓发达而已
<imadper> Oooops: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1386487.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 搔扒反射_百度百科
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛...
<imadper> jyfl987: 哈哈~ 都不是重点~
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 肯定又三国杀去了
<Oooops> imadper: 额。我以为你说把hamo的小头剪了，他不死。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 奋战一上午了
<jusss> Oooops: 不是说交配时，母蟑螂把公的头咬来了吗，那公的没死？
 * hamo ...
<imadper> Oooops: 不一样的吗?~
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆
<Oooops> jusss: 没观察过这。。。
<imadper> jusss: 你说的那个, 叫螳螂...
<hamo> jusss: 蟑螂不是不用交配？
<roylez_> hamo: 你屌爆
<Oooops> 螳螂，那肯定死啊
<Oooops> 全吃了。公的
<jusss> Oooops: imadper ， hamo ，记错了。。。
<Oooops> 。。
<imadper> hamo: 你怎么又被人给黑了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 奇怪，tar明明有目录的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389302 在admin目录下命令： tar -cvf All.tar home/admin/下载/test/* 显示： tar: home/admin/下载/test/：无法 stat: 没有那个文件或目录 tar: 由于前次错误，将以上次的错误状态退出 居然错误 ！请问错在哪？谢谢。 统计信息:  …
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 还不是有你这种gaoji壕
<jusss> Oooops: 今天遇到一个比较奇葩的事，有个叫anyview的读书软件在10.08号打不开，就是今天，可是一改日期就能打开了
<imadper> hamo: 跟我什么关系....
<Oooops> 你改回10.08试试
<imadper> 话说， 你们的firefox正常吗？
<imadper> 我的firefox, 总是点不出菜单....
<Oooops> 我只奇怪，cursor加载到缓冲，为啥不可以设置一个水平翻转，直接就使用左手cursor了。
<Oooops> 全世界的系统，都这么傻呢
<jusss> Oooops: 改回依然打不开
<jusss> Oooops: 只要不是10.08就能打开
<Oooops> 哦。那是作者妈妈这天去世的。
<hamo> 。。。
 * jusss 触屏打字感觉就是没实体键盘爽
<imadper> jusss: 外接80%键盘
<jusss> Oooops: 也有可能是今天作者大姨妈来了
<sqs> 12.04不行呀，休眠唤醒键盘就动不了，降级到10.04了，还是10.04的好，为毛呀？
<sqs> 咋越升级越难用
<jusss> imadper: 外接80％键盘是啥
<roylez_> hamo: pagination搞定了
<roylez_> hamo: 一行字都没写
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 咋高的？
<Oooops> jusss: 这不可能定时。lol
<roylez_> hamo: 我找了下别人的fork，发现有人写过了...
<roylez_> hamo: 然后直接merge进来了
<jusss> Oooops: 你咋知道滴，难道你也有大姨妈？
<jusss> test
<Oooops> jusss: 你童男啊。。这都不知道
<roylez_> hamo: 学不好数学真悲哀 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65a0614ctw1dxmt6x6hyjg.gif
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<roylez_> hamo: 明明买一个就够了
<jusss> Oooops: 处男
<jusss> 中移动的延迟真。。。:-(
<kingbo> 早
<hamo> roylez_: 谁告诉你是一起了...弱爆
<hamo> roylez_: 也许分3次呢
<roylez_> hamo: 那更弱爆了。火力太差
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<sqs> 这里也泛黄
<Oooops> http://happy.za169.com/2011/31148.html
<ibodi> 桌面工具栏不见了，怎么显示回来呢？捉迷藏似的，还可以点击的。就是看不到。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 我的ubuntu11.10 的时间怎么莫名其妙的没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389308 我上一次删东西的时候，不小心将时间那个显示给弄没有啦！现在只剩下输入法，消息，电池，网络，声音了，由于截屏暂时不会，只能文字描述啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mudongliangabcd — 2 …
<imadper> hamo: dooloo上面显示你无节操呀...
<imadper> hamo: dooloo怎么这么智能?~
<jiero> 到了
<imadper> jiero: 到哪儿了?
<Stifler_t> HIALL
<jiero> imadper: 去买 godiva 巧克力送我。
<imadper> jiero: 不知道这个牌子....
<jiero> imadper: 只有专卖店卖。
<imadper> jiero: 我最多买得起麦提沙池...
<imadper> 麦提沙...
<jiero> imadper: http://www.godiva.cn/index.htm
<kk> jiero,啥网址y GODIVA Official Website- World-Famous Handmade Chocolates
<imadper> jiero: 看上去很gaoji很好吃的样子....
<imadper> jiero: 贵吗?
<Oooops> 不贵，他能说出口？
<Oooops> jiero: 你又回资本主义了？
<imadper> Oooops: 也是... 那我这个屌丝还是不看了..
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。
<jiero> Oooops: 啥啊。
<jiero> Oooops: 澳大利亚都没分店的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 只知道徳芙的路过
<imadper> jiero: 麦提沙是袋鼠国的吧?
<jiero> imadper: 巧克力里据说是最贵的。我买了一块 $7
<Oooops> godiva，这牌子，咋像国内的山寨货的？拼音也拼不出意思
<jiero> imadper: ...
<imadper> jiero: .... 你给我买pad, 我就给你买这巧克力
<jiero> Oooops: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Lady_Godiva_by_John_Collier.jpg
<imadper> jiero: 老图了
<jiero> imadper: 那就给我买精品装， $999的，我给你pad
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Godiva在欧洲很便宜吧
<imadper> jiero: .................................................
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。普通的便宜
<Oooops> 裸女牌子啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过我没见过啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我以前的某老师买了我才知道的-花了大约 $300
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好贵。。
<Oooops> 吃了，肯定能治疗蛋疼。
<jiero> Oooops: 。给仔仔买
<jiero> Oooops: 其实我从大约6～7岁就蛋疼了。
<Oooops> 那是，他不看价格的。现在这年纪
<jiero> Oooops: 后来才知道是所谓性冲动。一直说鸡鸡痒痒。
<Oooops> 丫丫的。你早熟嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 233~
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这东西，都是骗人的
<Oooops> jiero: 记得几岁长的毛不
<jiero> Oooops: 不记得，8～9岁？
<Oooops> 只记得是突如一夜春风来。
 * jiero 根本不记得
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Oooops> momo MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 毛有什么讲究？
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 毛是摩擦部位防止皮肤挫伤的自然构造而已
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 表达了阶段，好吧
<Oooops> 可 jiero 如果没毛，就天天痒。这不合情理啊
<imadper> jiero本身就不合情理....
<Oooops> 。
<imadper> 吃那么多还那么受....
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 啥阶段
<Oooops> 激素开始产生了嘛
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ..不是吧，我觉得是防止摩擦
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 没有毛，那怕是腋毛，一天下来那里立即摩擦发红
<ofan> 从前有个人叫‘菊基受’
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 你yy吧。没激素，你想防止摩擦，它就长出来了？
<ofan> imadper: ^^ your new nick
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: ...hmm 也许
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 长毛是个困难过程，需要激素...
<Oooops> 嗯。不能想长，就长。lol
<ofan> Oooops: 大婶也放完假了？
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，原来Posterous被Twitter收了
<ofan> Posterous是毛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 自己google
<jiero> Oooops: 可是10多岁才有变声和胡子
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 诸多大网站里我最喜欢的算 twitter了。。。虽然它有时也烦人。
<jiero> Oooops: 长毛真麻烦，每天都刮胡子太失败了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: OAuth麻烦
<jiero> Oooops: 昨天刮了，今天就又能看到一丛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<jiero> MeaCulpa Oooops 和你们说了话，我的栗子都糊了锅。
 * jiero 拜 tenzu
<jiero> imadper: 我送礼物就会送别人绝对不会买，但可能喜欢的。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<jiero> tenzu: 谢谢邀请-有空送萝卜给你哦
<tenzu> jiero: 啥邀请?
<hamo> imadper: 色大象，把你要发的东西给我试试
<jiero> tenzu: 哦不是本来 10月6日去天津么。
<tenzu> jiero: 嗯嗯, 悦姐他们来了, 可惜你和P姐等人没来
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。我5号晚从阿当故乡返回——然后处理离开落下的事情了。
<hamo> jiero: 去面啊当了？
<jiero> hamo: 没有，他大忙人大红人的，我怎么见得到。
<ofan> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A4qTkfkCYAAxjsI.jpg
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/33311923/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 居然还有入党申请书自动生成器这样的逆天工具！！！
<MeaCulpa> ofan: posterous其实是很爽的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有tumblr爽？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 用email/sms发，处理附件能力强
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Tumblr看的人爽，但是发的人必须是无脑者
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Tumblr适合单一媒体的专业人士，Posterous适合水王
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我发现我多年以前把这里log贴posterous...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我正在跟电子邮件搏斗...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 灌水快，email好玩的直接fw即可...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我正在和GA Date搏斗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/H6Nl.png
<jiero> roylez: 主席，写的自动文章分析程序。
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆...你看我放个假都没有邮件...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有a图？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> hamo: 主席是客服？
<hamo> jiero: 客服？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...那就随你了
<jiero> ofan: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Lady_Godiva_by_John_Collier.jpg
<jiero> hamo: 为啥那么多邮件啊。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你要是愿意，ffmpeg, x11grab了正在看得片子 email过去都可
<hamo> jiero:  接客的，怎么能叫客服呢...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ??
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我只是看
<ofan> 不发
<MeaCulpa> ofan: :)
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还要下flash
<hamo> roylez: ...
<ofan> 这东西肯定没人用
<hamo> ...
<ofan> hamo: byebye
<ofan> hamo: R.I.P
<tenzu> hamo: 什么情况?
 * jiero 认为hamo正在接受主席私人训话
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽不要担心，有杀错冇放过
<Oooops> 疼疼是人才。
<Stifler_t> 谁有短信猫方面的开发经历？
<imadper> 我掉线还是被kick了?
<jiero> lol
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 你才给我-b... 那个你ban了我好久了....
<jiero> imadper: 不准结巴。
<tenzu> 主席+b太多, 都忘了 LOL
<roylez> imadper: 不知道是你啊，挂马甲的
<Oooops> 短信猫？GSM模块？
<jiero> imadper: 堂堂正正的
<tenzu> Oooops: 拜神
<imadper> roylez: 你ban的时候肯定知道...
<roylez> tenzu: 身为一个无照恶霸城管，我自豪
<imadper> jiero: 结巴?
<Oooops> tenzu: 我才知道啊。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 收小弟么?
<tenzu> Oooops: 才知道啥?
<ofan> imadper: 你事哪个
<roylez> tenzu: 我ban人的时候你跟着踢就对了
<tenzu> roylez: 明白了
<Oooops> 才知道，你天天跑人才测试中心啊。你真是人才，看来。 tenzu
<tenzu> Oooops: 屁, 就今天早上去了一次
<imadper> ofan: user那个.
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<Oooops> 可怜我们不是人才的了。
<imadper> ofan: 我的emacs没有设置username, 所以默认就是user
<ofan> imadper: 啧啧
<laojiangshi> 有人在吗
<laojiangshi> 有人在吗
<kk> laojiangshi, 不要玩机器人
<laojiangshi> 我有问题
<kk> laojiangshi, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<laojiangshi> 有活人在吗
<Stifler_t> Oooops: CDMA的
<laojiangshi> 软RAID1，正常运行一段时间，今天突然断电，启动出错了
<laojiangshi>  软RAID1，正常运行一段时间，今天突然断电，启动出错了
<Oooops> Stifler_t: 那有啥区别，接口都是AT命令的？
<imadper> hamo: 怎么你也是 user.... 你也是erc?
<hamo> imadper: .
<Stifler_t> Oooops: 是AT命令
<hamo> imadper: 刚才啥意思？
<laojiangshi> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<imadper> hamo: 没啥了....
<Stifler_t> Oooops: 只有猫，没驱动，咋整..
<laojiangshi> 这个错误
<hamo> imadper: 你不会是把这一堆放评论里了吧？
<laojiangshi> 不能启动了
<imadper> hamo: 没有, 我放的那个更长.
<laojiangshi> 哪个高手帮我看一下问题
<hamo> imadper: 然后呢？
<laojiangshi> 谢谢
<Oooops> AT的，要啥驱动。直接串口发就是了。
<imadper> hamo: 然后一直提交中. 一个多小时还在提交...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<Stifler_t> Oooops: 直接发？我试试
<imadper> hamo: 只要是长的, 都提交不上去. 你试试就知道了
<imadper> hamo: 快去改
<ofan> 谁用osx 10.8.2 java 1.6,eclipse juno的？
<imadper> hamo: 我还要刷屏呢...
<laojiangshi> 谁在
<Stifler_t> ofan: Gaoji
<Oooops> cat 'ATDT' /dev/tty0这样，就可以。
<laojiangshi> 能不能帮我解决下问题
<Oooops> echo
<Oooops> echo 》
<laojiangshi> 软RAID1，正常运行一段时间，今天突然断电，启动出错了 No init found. Try passing init= bootarg 错误提示是这个
<hamo> imadper: 这个改不了，每个http报文都是有长度限制的
<ofan> 谁用osx 10.8.2,java 1.6 64bit,eclipse juno的？
<Stifler_t> Oooops: 了解
<imadper> hamo: 肯定可以改进... wordpress里面上传一个很长的文章都可以.
<ofan> laojiangshi: 数据损坏
<laojiangshi> 数据损坏？
<ofan> livecd里fdisk看看能不能识别分区
<laojiangshi> 可以看分区
<ofan> laojiangshi: 能读文件？
<laojiangshi> fdisk -l 可以看分区的
<ofan> laojiangshi: 错误提示找不到init程序
<laojiangshi> 是啊
<ofan> 说明你磁盘没挂载上，或者文件不存在
<laojiangshi> 找不到，不知道怎么办
<laojiangshi> 有人说用liveCD
<ofan> laojiangshi: livecd下手动挂载
<laojiangshi> 执行 fsck /ver/
<imadper> ver...
<imadper> 然后他就告诉你版本号了...
<laojiangshi> VAR
<laojiangshi> 提示错误
<ofan> laojiangshi: fsck检查可以
<laojiangshi> 找不到
<laojiangshi> fsck /var/sda1
<laojiangshi> 这个不行，提示找不到
<ofan> /dev/sda1
<laojiangshi>  /dev/sda1
<laojiangshi> 这个不行提示错误
<ofan> laojiangshi: 谁给你搞的raid1
<laojiangshi> 找不到，重启之后，还是No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<laojiangshi> 我自己搞的软RAID，以前看教程做的
<laojiangshi> http://xuchengji.blog.51cto.com/160472/316056
<kk> laojiangshi ⇪ ti: ubuntu10.4 server 安装时做软raid1 - 匠人 - 51CTO技术博客
<ofan> laojiangshi: /dev/sda没有？
<laojiangshi> 看的这个
<laojiangshi> 那个出来一大段
<laojiangshi> 重启之后 还是提示错误
<ofan> 喔槽 你先别说重启
<laojiangshi> 输入那个 出来一大段
<ofan> laojiangshi: fdisk -l 看你原来的分区都对不对
<laojiangshi> 不知道有没有 ，也没提示 输入 yes 或者 no
<ofan> 大小，文件系统格式==
<imadper> ofan: ..................
<ofan> laojiangshi: fdisk /dev/sda
<laojiangshi> 好像对，我记不太清楚了，2年了
<ofan> laojiangshi: 2年了！！！
<imadper> laojiangshi: 贴出来看看?
<laojiangshi> 是10.04的
<yadannoo>  /topic
<laojiangshi> 在服务器上
<ofan> laojiangshi: 这两年你都喝茶去了啊
<imadper> laojiangshi: 两年了才能记住呀...
<laojiangshi> 这两年几乎没动它。
<laojiangshi> 也没出过问题
<ofan> laojiangshi: 把服务器送我吧
<laojiangshi> 700快钱 二手的
<imadper> laojiangshi: 两年都没动过的服务器... 闲置了?  那就重装吧... 别修复分区表了...
<laojiangshi> 我要数据啊
<laojiangshi> 现在是数据弄不出来
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽家JBoss卖的不错阿
<imadper> laojiangshi: 数据随便拿嘛不是?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不了解...
<laojiangshi> 怎么拿啊？
<laojiangshi> 我用了个winPE
<imadper> MeaCulpa: jboss是不是已经比rhel的服务还赚钱了?
<laojiangshi> 如果用liveCD 盘，都进不了桌面
<ofan> laojiangshi: 不是raid1么，拆下个盘来
<ofan> 搞恢复
<ofan> 剩下的留着备份
<ofan> 失败了再clone一个
<imadper> laojiangshi: livecd进不了桌面....  跟你的硬盘坏没坏没关系....
<laojiangshi> 那个是pata 接口的
<ofan> pata怎么了
<laojiangshi> 别的插不上
<ofan> laojiangshi: 转接啊
<laojiangshi> 没有啊
<ofan> 买啊
<ofan> 借啊，抢啊，都可以
<laojiangshi> 得写请购，老板都不在啊，没人签字啊
<ofan> 自个签
<ofan> laojiangshi: 就说做数据恢复要很多钱
<laojiangshi> 我弄了个winPE  装了个linux reader
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道，网上谈论的比较多
<laojiangshi> 但是根本读不了
<imadper> laojiangshi: livecd啥问题?
<imadper> laojiangshi: 进不去?
<laojiangshi> fdisk /dev/sda  这个是扫描 sda 吗
<laojiangshi> ofan
<laojiangshi> 现在进不去
<imadper> laojiangshi: 怎么个进不去法?
<laojiangshi> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg 错误提示是这个
<laojiangshi> 提示这个错误
<ofan> laojiangshi: fdisk /dev/sda
<ofan> 进取后输入p回车
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 文件系统坏了？
<ofan> 看所有的分区
<laojiangshi> 然后呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 为什么不用fdisk -l？
<ofan> laojiangshi: 看跟原来的对不对
<laojiangshi> 我看一眼，别走啊
<laojiangshi> 一会我回来
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] fdisk是分区工具，也可以用来看分区情况
<laojiangshi> 怎么修复啊
<laojiangshi> 我看 10.04 系统盘有个修复系统
<ofan> laojiangshi: 都不知道啥问题，修复个毛毛
<laojiangshi> 这个修复的时候跟重做差不多啊
<laojiangshi> 哦
<laojiangshi> 那我等我
<laojiangshi> 那等会我
<laojiangshi> 我这就去
<laojiangshi> lubuntu 的liveCD 行不行啊
<imadper> ofan: 直接让他重做个livecd过去吧...
<ofan> imadper: 你给他搞吧
<imadper> ofan: 我不会...
<ofan> 睡觉去了
<laojiangshi> ofan 别睡觉啊
<laojiangshi> 我还没弄好呢
<laojiangshi> 谢谢你了
<imadper> laojiangshi: ofan 那里都夜里了...
<laojiangshi> 哦
<laojiangshi> 各位大师，谁还在啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 你現在啥問題
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 之前我是stop的，沒看到你們前面的討論
<laojiangshi> 各位谁在啊
<laojiangshi> ubuntu 软raid boot degraded=true
<laojiangshi> 怎么解决啊
<palomino|working> 有坏硬盘?
<laojiangshi> 貌似有一块坏了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<palomino|working> 赶紧替换吧
<unknow> w
<unknow> who
<laojiangshi> 我晕啊
<laojiangshi> 还是不行啊
<laojiangshi> 貌似分区也不对啊
 * jyfl987 fua
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 践踏主席
<tenzu> 破马被主席打成烂马了
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有人用 openSUSE 的 factory 吗？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389317 稳定性肿么样？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw_y_am — 2012-10-08 15:06
<langhun> 大家好
<kk> langhun, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<imadper> hamo: 给你个职位. 你去申请吧
<imadper> hamo: https://hp.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?organization=40260160077
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Search Jobs - HP
<MeaCulpa> imadper: HP的你也推？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我不推呀... 我让 hamo自己去申请....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: webOS dev?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: webos招聘呢
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我对WebOS之爱远不能抵消对HP之BS
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还行吧. ... 如果让我选, 我宁愿去做webos的qe, 也不做android的qe...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 但是G比HP好的多
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这倒是...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp一直裁员, 不然倒是可以考虑去投一下hp的研发
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过估计也是在魔都
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 去HP完全是碰运气，遇到个好的mgr你还不错，否则很不双
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 魔都没啥开发
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp是不是也做外包?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 魔都HP没啥开发的，不过WebOS盘子小，难说
<MeaCulpa> imadper: HP是职业经理人淘金圣地，钱都被那些mgr卷走
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是吗? 不懂这方面的... 只想找个地方先工作一年, 写一年代码再说...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 去HP不是不可以，但是一定要狠狠开价
<hamo> imadper: 你要去HP？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 开1.5w?
<imadper> hamo: 让你去呢...
<imadper> hamo: webos dev
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 去不去?
<hamo> imadper: 不去
<hamo> imadper: 都快死了
<imadper> hamo: ..................................
<imadper> hamo: 啥快死了?
<imadper> hamo: hp吗?
<hamo> imadper: webos
<imadper> hamo: 还没出来呢... 怎么就快死了
<hamo> imadper: 现在再搞出个手机系统不太可能了，生态系统什么的
<imadper> hamo: 现在才是好时候...
<hamo> imadper: 为啥？
<imadper> hamo: android很难用... 广告又多... 又不流畅, 费电, 吃硬件
<WhiTeMoOn> 各位谁知道 esxi 怎么命令行挂光盘 ？
<imadper> hamo: 所以  市面上根本就没有可用的手机操作系统.
<hamo> imadper: ios...
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 上午修车去了
<imadper> hamo: 不可能只有ios一个东西活着吧?
<hamo> imadper: 这个...其实我也看好webos..不过没应用，系统再好也没意义啊
<Oooops> hamo: 有啥道理，你看好这。
<hamo> Oooops:  系统干净，软件包简单，js+html的前端写起来容易什么的
<Oooops> 最bs js的所谓软件
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> Oooops: JS是趋势了
<Oooops> 去死了。
<Oooops> 都是言之无物的，骗子软件
<hamo> Oooops: 老脑筋了，主席说的好，就凭js一个简简单单的功能就得写老长这个特点，JS就能火..
<palomino|working> ........
<WhiTeMoOn> 手机搞这么多花样，干啥。
<Oooops> 18m的嘛。善于做这事情。
<\rs> imadper: 求推薦 android 短信過濾軟件，移動廣告太多
<Oooops> 额。破马也是js党
<imadper> \rs: 我都没有android手机....
<sword_hacker> 我还是若挤压X6
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马，你也是JS党啊？
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 不会js
<imadper> hamo: 需要啥应用呀... 能看电子书, 能上网, 能约炮就够了
<palomino|working> 我们用java做完拿gwt转 , hamo
<Oooops> java党？
<hamo> imadper: google全套不能少
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Nokia N9路过。
<Oooops> 这都记错了。对不起破马。
<sword_hacker> 大家有没有即使翻译的软件推荐个。这下面太多要翻译的东西，e文到处是
<imadper> hamo: 早就有了
<imadper> hamo: 当年pre时代就有了
<hamo> imadper: 地图什么的..
<hamo> imadper: 银行
<Oooops> 手机是靠硬件支撑出来的功能。现在不都有嘛。还要啥。
<imadper> hamo: 地图有
<imadper> hamo: 银行? 你说手机银行?
<Oooops> 估计蛤蟆要震动棒功能。
<Oooops> 那call机就带了
<sword_hacker> 有么有即使翻译的软件，像有到翻译类似的？
<Oooops> g-translate.pl 脚本就够了。 sword_hacker 去搜索。
<sword_hacker> 阿好，终于有人回答了，谢谢！
<hamo> Oooops: ...
<hamo> imadper: 手机银行，支付宝，天气，听歌，微薄，qq，淫淫，我几乎就用这几个了
<Oooops> hamo: 都是些流氓软件嘛。
<Oooops> 银行的最流氓
<imadper> hamo: 支付宝和手机银行没有
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我也差不多
<Oooops> 手机银行咋没
<imadper> hamo: android的手机听歌就是悲剧... 尤其是高通芯片的...
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 架设了L2TP/IPSEC VPN，但发现不输入PSK也能登陆，且能正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389322 xl2tpd, openswan都是通过apt-get 直接安装 /etc/ipsec.conf内容如下： Code: version 2.0 config setup     nat_traversal=yes     virtual_private=%v4:10.0.0.0/8,%v4:192.168.0.0/16,%v4:172.16.0.0/12      …
<imadper> 我不知道手机银行是啥...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 支付宝网页有手机版的。还是比较方便的
<wudi1> 各位
<wudi1> mod_speling.so开启了没效果 为啥啊
<imadper> 穷人, 不懂你们gaoji壕的东西
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 手机银行就比较麻烦了。
<sword_hacker> google翻译的脚本？保存成pl文件，然后怎么运行呢，提示找不到命令
<sword_hacker> http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=eexp-bin.git&h=bce695dff7e2fabc94720e0e6906fdfd8a623d77&f=bot/g-translate.pl
<kk> sword_hacker ⇪ ti: eexp-bin.git - Blob - ViewGit
<Oooops> 设置执行属性，设置一个热键执行它。然后，鼠标选中文字，按热键，就弹出翻译。
<sword_hacker> libgetopt是啥？没这个软件包呢
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<roylez> hamo: 你还上QQ微薄，弱爆了
<imadper> hamo: 你上陌陌不?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: BS
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 手机天天三国杀
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 微信
<hamo> imadper: 必然
<hamo> roylez: 年轻人this... cc MeaCulpa
<imadper> hamo: 约炮神器呀
<hamo> imadper: 不约，只聊天
<imadper> hamo: 我手机不支持...
<imadper> hamo: 你那是对自己没信心...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<tenzu> hamo: 你微信呢?
<imadper> hamo: 我说的对....
<hamo> tenzu: 用啊
<hamo> tenzu: 我还加你了呢
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗..
<tenzu> hamo: 没见你给我回啊
<hamo> tenzu: 我晚上回去确认下
<imadper> hamo: 你在跟疼教授约炮?   cc  tenzu .
<tenzu> imadper: 真想ban了你
<imadper> tenzu: 不要呀~
<imadper> tenzu: 能不能ban  *!*那种?
<tenzu> imadper: 我没ban过, 不知道
<imadper> tenzu: 还是别试了... 杀伤有点儿大...
<hamo> tenzu: 帽子借我用用？
<tenzu> hamo: 你要乱来?
<hamo> tenzu: 必然不是乱来啊
<huntxu> hamo: 你一定要亂來
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ...
<huntxu> tenzu: 給我，我幫你清理
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn:  BS，我手机没三国杀，weixin
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐, 你们莫要乱来
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我今年后挡风破掉过了
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> adam8157_away: 蛋蛋away好
<jyfl987> 我这机器放歌老是一吨一顿的 nnd
<happyaron> difan_: 求谷歌拼音官方二进制库
<happyaron> gebjgd: 拜见geb
<sword_> 终于回来了
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须
<happyaron> hamo: 蛤蟆
<sword_> 刚最小化xchat，结果找不到了
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐
<sword_> ...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 色色
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<happyaron> pityonline: p哥
<sword_> 一会儿没见，怎么一句话听不懂
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) happyaron
<happyaron> WhiTeMoOn: 袜子
<jyfl987> roylez: 最近什么值得买？
<sword_> 进错频道了？没道理啊
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) happyaron
<roylez> jyfl987: 没有
<happyaron> jiero: jyf
 * tenzu 觉得主席在练拳
<happyaron> 你们咋都练上拳了。
<tenzu> 上推好麻烦
<happyaron> tenzu: 你不是有奶瓶腿了么
<tenzu> happyaron: 功能有限
<pityonline> happyaron: 在
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉。
<happyaron> tenzu: 能看能回复就不错了把
<happyaron> tenzu: 为基本只用奶瓶腿了
<happyaron> 我
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu下有什么软件象acdsee哪样的功能，能改图片大小，尺寸， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389326 在ubuntu下有什么软件象acdsee哪样的功能，能改图片大小，尺寸， 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin_2009 — 2012-10-08 16:37
<happyaron> 这libpinyin，也悲剧
<happyaron> difan_ tigger 求官方libgooglepinyin二进制库
<pityonline> tenzu: happyaron 蓉蓉的奶瓶腿应该是用的新版本的
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，还在度娘没？
<tenzu> happyaron: 是这样么?
<pityonline> happyaron: 你的奶瓶腿可以 reply all 吧
<happyaron> pityonline: 能回复，但是貌似会断线
<happyaron> 断线索
<happyaron> pityonline: 要不我把代码给你一份？
<jusss> hamo: 今天用ie6打开百度，显示"百度提醒您，微软建议你不要使用ie6,"然后后面就是一个叫百度浏览器的链接
<STIFLER_t> ...
<pityonline> happyaron: 什么代码？
<hamo> jusss: 还在..
<jusss> 还有一个叫猎人浏览器的链接
<happyaron> pityonline: 奶瓶腿的
<hamo> jusss:  猎豹吧？
<jusss> hamo: 18m没要你？
<hamo> jusss: 等消息呢
<happyaron> pityonline: 我把奶瓶模式给找回来了。
<jusss> hamo: 额，可能是吧
<pityonline> happyaron: 新版的我早就有，但一直不正常
<happyaron> pityonline: 你用的是apache么
<pityonline> happyaron: 你指在电脑上用的模式是吧？
<happyaron> 对
 * hamo 谁有100美金，我卖他0.001%的多撸的股份，这样多撸就是估值千万美金的大站啦！ cc roylez 
<jusss> hamo: 猎豹浏览器是天朝的？
<pityonline> happyaron: nginx
<hamo> jusss: 金山出的
<happyaron> pityonline: 我用nginx就每正常过
<happyaron> pityonline: 现在是apache
<pityonline> happyaron: 旧版的本来是有桌面模式的
<happyaron> 嗯
<jusss> hamo: 据说有个浏览器叫Bolt ?
<pityonline> happyaron: 居然和这个有关
<happyaron> pityonline: 但旧版的代理登录貌似挂了
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ happyaron 
<tenzu> 黑毛要逆天
<hamo> jusss: 嗯..那个是另外一个..
<hamo> tenzu: ...
 * hamo 我居然跟疼猪聊起了微信...
<pityonline> happyaron: 哦，我一直没弄好代理，都是 oauth 登录的，只需要 oauth 一次就可以
<happyaron> pityonline: 我那个可以直接代理登录
<happyaron> hamo: ...
<pityonline> happyaron: 不错，是你后来自己改的？
<happyaron> pityonline: 不是
<happyaron> pityonline: 用apache装上立刻能用
<mao> bash的ctrl+s是干什么的，按了这个快捷键后bash就不动了
<pityonline> happyaron: 我晕
<jusss> hamo: bolt浏览器只是手机浏览器？
<pityonline> happyaron: 算了，目前我用不到代理
<happyaron> en
<jusss> hamo: 没pc版本？
<hamo> pityonline: P姐mac用的如何？
<imadper> hamo: 约炮神器呀...
<hamo> jusss: 这个就不知道了，没用过，就是听过...
<roylez> hamo: ....
<pityonline> happyaron: 你用手机版的奶瓶腿时功能全吗？
<tenzu> pityonline: 你的MBA一直挂着vpn么?
<pityonline> happyaron: 很棒
<hamo> roylez: 我的办法如何？
<roylez> hamo: 我把微信卸载了，无趣的软件
<pityonline> tenzu: 基本上是
<ofan> pityonline: 你能不能运行eclipse?
<roylez> hamo: 你没股份卖 lol
 * MeaCulpa WhatsApp嘛，干嘛都weixin
<hamo> roylez: 肯定是想约没约到...
<tenzu> pityonline: 难怪你可以用twitter for mac  T_T
<pityonline> ofan: 没装，也没用过 eclipse，估计可以运行
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 顶whatsapp
<pityonline> tenzu: 旧版的奶瓶腿是可以看到 via 的，现在官网看不到了
<happyaron> pityonline: 好像是有几个功能不能用
<happyaron> pityonline: 但是平时用不到的
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: weixin +1
<tenzu> pityonline: via后面的文字怎么改?
<happyaron> tenzu: 改不了
<tenzu> happyaron: 原来如此
<pityonline> happyaron: fav 和 reply all 不能用
<happyaron> pityonline: fav每测试过，reply all应该能用，但是可能会断线索
<pityonline> tenzu: 告诉过你呀，要去 dev.twitter.com 上改的
<tenzu> pityonline: 麻烦, 不整了
<pityonline> happyaron: 你指的是手机上吗？
<pityonline> tenzu: 哈哈，只有我可以改的，如果你想改，我可以改，反正我对 via 无所谓的
<tenzu> pityonline: 我没需求, 而且也没想好一个碉堡的名字
 * imadper 饿了....!!!
<jusss> twitter for android就没从market里下来过
<jusss> 下载下来
<palomino|working> 我得拨上vpn才下得来
<pityonline> tenzu: 想好了告诉我啊，我只要用电脑就可以改的
<jusss> 官网上为啥不放个beta版，像andcht那样
<pityonline> jusss: 下载进度是 0 吧？
<tenzu> pityonline: 等我灵感来了再说吧
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<pityonline> jusss: 要翻墙才行
<pityonline> tenzu: ok
<hamo> roylez: 那tip憋死我了..
<jusss> pityonline: 从一个下载后的手机上直接把那个apk移动出来，不知道放别的机子上能用不
<jusss> 这算偷窃market的软件吗？
 * jiero 刚才把栗子搞糊了。。。现在刷锅太麻烦。
<jiero> 竟然5分钟才刷完。
<sword_> 0.0
<pityonline> jusss: 不算，只是换了一种不得已的方法获取 Google Play 里的软件
 * jiero 还想吃栗子。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 糖炒栗子？
<jiero> 不是。
<sword_> 啊哈，是鸟神
<jiero> 就是直接加热
<jiero> 因为用了煮地瓜的水
<jiero> 所以。。。
<jiero> 同类的。
<jiero> 其实。
<jiero> tenzu: 什么灵感？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 放在米饭里蒸，很不错的
<hamo> jiero: 居然还会煮栗子...
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jusss> pityonline: twitter没国内服务器吧，就算下载下来也不能用。。。
<jiero> hamo: 难道不是男人做饭的吗？
<jiero> hamo: 女人都是帮工吧。
<jiero> hamo: 厨师是女的真少见呢。
<pityonline> tenzu: 改 twitter api 名称的灵感
 * MeaCulpa 魔都现在还有妹子会做饭么...
<pityonline> jiero: 改 twitter api 名称的灵感
<jiero> pityonline: 。p姐姐好
<pityonline> jiero: 翻墙可用
<pityonline> jiero: 罗姐姐好
 * pityonline 老回复错 id……
<jiero> pityonline: 话说以前在帝都发现 twitter无论如何都去不了，然后回到潍坊发现baidu无论如何也被封杀了
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 今天4S店夸张了，翻车事故进来的都有3部。
<pityonline> jusss: 翻墙可用
<jiero> pityonline: 恩。翻墙的秘密。。。
<sword_> 有无翻墙然见
<sword_> 软件
<pityonline> jiero: 你在北京时上不了 Twitter？在潍坊上不了百度？
<jiero> sword_: 软件是某些指令的结合，这里只教指令。
<sword_> 那有无几条翻墙的指令？
<jiero> pityonline: 恩。差不多。用美国ip去百度，很无用。
<jiero> sword_: 买服务，然后用命令。
<pityonline> jiero: 呃，你用的全局 vpn？
<jiero> pityonline: 反正我菜鸟。
<sword_> 以前有听说google的什么ssh可以翻墙
<jiero> pityonline: 现在搞不懂啊。
<hamo> sword_: goagent?
<pityonline> jiero: 你用的什么工具？
<sword_> 好像是吧，不是很了解
<sword_> 怎么说话的时候带名字
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 你修啥
<jyfl987> jiero: 有什么好吃的？
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 尾灯被人敲碎了壳，结果要换整个总成。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ... 换个塑料壳子不就好了么
<jiero> pityonline: 就用的自带的 vpn， 还有 cherrot 给的 ssh 命令去 openshift，和他的google gadget法 goagent
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 没的换，只能整个换。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 350没了。
<pityonline> jiero: 我出去趟，一会儿聊
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我整个后挡风也这个价钱
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 保险去掉还有350?
<sword_> <UbuntuTalk>：像这样子
<sword_> 阿。可以了
<sword_> <UbuntuTalk>能看到吗
<metbsd> vpn 12rmb一个月
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 没进保，自掏
<metbsd> 这价格怎么样
<metbsd> 能上youtube
<metbsd> 非死不可
<WhiTeMoOn> metbsd: 上去干嘛？
<metbsd> 有朋友和同学
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ..
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 你车子几年了
<ofan> 我的9RMB/月
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我现在已经不去4S店了，找点野鸡修理厂作掉了
<ofan> 不限流量和带宽
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 比 ofan 貴多了
<metbsd> 哪里的
<ofan> la
<CyrusYzGTt> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 兩大奸商
<if_else> 各位兄台，shell 下哪个工具可以显示变量末尾的空格
<ofan> 买一年赠送ssh帐号
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 求野鸡价码
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ ofan 說了個優惠，你呢，，
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ? 价码？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ , 2012末日快到了，， 一年不值啊 lol
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 所谓的野鸡，就是修理厂赚保险费差价，对你的损失就是来年人家提价
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 留着在西天用
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,不去 西方教的  西天
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 但是现在竞争激烈，提价幅度很小，我车子划痕多，每年都要修3-5次
<ofan> 送亲朋 送好友
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 明年我弄个玻璃险，然后敲掉前档
<ofan> 今年末日不收礼
<ofan> 收礼只收VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> 收禮 就收  棺材 壽衣
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 买不
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不買，， 我上推  非死不可 木有朋友 ，沒有興趣
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 看你这么年轻，是该翻墙消消火了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..不去，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 去吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不去，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 牆外木有 朋友
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 上推啊
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 还能上a站什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不好玩，， 只有自己一個人在自言自語， 連五毛都不跟我聊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..不會看日文
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 每逢佳节倍思淫
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,思念  maya
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: maya有主了 你没戏
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 知道， 我就保持單身 隨時娶 maya
<palomino|keepwor> ........
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 吊丝
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 屌絲 守護世界
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你都没见过她 娶个毛毛
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 看過照片，， 還加了 gtk skype
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<palomino|working> gtk skype?_?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 别对照片撸
<palomino|working> qt skype?
<ofan> gtalk
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working 败了
<CyrusYzGTt> gtk = gtk1/2/3 && gtalk
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 人才啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 祝你早日成公
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 买个vpn上skype更快
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. tom版本只是廣告和間諜程序在 木有什麼影響
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 況且國際版也是有後門的 無所謂
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: tom版会被监听
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 知道
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟maya说什么都会广播出去
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那更好，可以讓世界證明我與maya的存在
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<palomino|working> ..........
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 吊丝晚期
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 屌絲 信 達 暢 絡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 据说老美那里新装机器已经不给win了，Ubuntu/Fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 還有 debian suse  sla,,
<ofan> 还有arch
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 爲麼 ，我覺得 debian 和 sla 什麼一定會有的
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 不過 grentoo覺得不會有 浪費電力 時間
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu的firefox浏览器在这个网站崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389327 我在上海找外教，逛到了大嘴上海外教网 http://www.01teacher.cn/ ，在看视频等不正常！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 01teacher — 2012-10-08 17:05
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我的电，单位的
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 更加鄙視
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 笑纳
<ofan> 鄙视gentoo
<if_else> 各位兄台，a='a     ' 如何显示变量的中的空格
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我Sabayon
<if_else> echo $a 只有一个 a
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 基于啥的
<MeaCulpa> if_else: IFS换了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Gentoo
<ofan> MeaCulpa: unix?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦
<ofan> gentoo还是算了，我macports更新一次就要一两个小时甚至更长
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，不是很懂？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 你向大家说明你完整的问题阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<ofan> if_else: echo $a | tr ' ' '_'
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 我记得以前定义变量 a='a   ' 有中显示方式，可以把变量显示为 'a     ' 而不是简单的输出 a
<if_else> 就是为了查看一个变量里面有没有多余的空格
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ?? 空格一直能显示阿
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 是可以显示但是，是 a     ,不是 'a     '
<\rs> ofan: echo ${a// /_}
<ofan> if_else: printf "'%s'\n" $a
 * MeaCulpa 还是没听懂
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<jiero> jyfl987: 我需要每周5kg糕点，我想要的量的水果和蔬菜-大概10kg，和隔一段时间可以去吃的好吃的肉。
<if_else> 就是有种 human 的方式，可以让你知道这个变量里面的一些不可见的字符
<if_else> 特别是 空格 和 tab 这种
<if_else> 空白字符
<roylez> jiero: 吃货
<ofan> if_else: 没有
<ofan> \rs: c++ 11看过没
<\rs> ofan: 知道一點 lambda
<jiero> roylez: 。
<jiero> roylez: 供给我巧克力吧。
<jiero> roylez: 山东直接买不到
<hamo> roylez: 居然还在...
<hamo> roylez: 那英国猎头还真是C家的
<ofan> \rs: 灰常nb,现在模板支持变长参数列表，支持自定义字符串后缀
<jiero> hamo: 蛋蛋给我发信说路过了我这里了。
<jiero> hamo: c家？
<hamo> jiero: ubuntu的本家
<ofan> \rs: auto z = 2+1i; 直接表示复数
<jiero> hamo: 哦。。。
<jiero> hamo: 去吧。
<ofan> i是个自定义后缀
<jiero> hamo: 人家邀请你去英国的。
<jiero> hamo: 你看你这类的有在国内的么。
<ofan> \rs: http://www.stroustrup.com/C++11FAQ.html#UD-literals
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: C++11 FAQ
<hamo> jiero: 还不想折腾出国去
<ofan> hamo: 英国工资高
<hamo> ofan: 主席说吃的差，工资低
<ofan> 。。
<jiero> ofan: 。你被批斗了
<jyfl987> jiero: 你在潍坊有房子住？
<hamo> ofan: 再说人家给北京的办公室找...
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩算是。
<hamo> jiero: 潍坊人？
<jiero> hamo: 恩。
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么叫算是？？
<ofan> hamo: 。。。
<ofan> hamo: 那有毛意思
<jyfl987> hamo: 你也山东的？
<vicwu> 聊得可真high
<ofan> hamo: 不过也有可能调过去呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 有住。
<jyfl987> 怎么我认识的山东的没有一个大汉的
<jiero> jyfl987: 。大汉是啥？
<jyfl987> 都是大汗的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要大汉干嘛
<hamo> jyfl987: 不是，河北
<jiero> ofan: 他在找同类
<hamo> ofan: 要是调过去就屌爆了
<jyfl987> ofan: 没有 感慨下而已
<jyfl987> hamo: 燕郊？
<jiero> hamo是大汉
<ofan> hamo: 有可能
<jiero> jyfl987: 对不
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你就成天在家吃喝？
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我不是大汉
<jiero> jyfl987: 你不是谁是？
<jyfl987> 我是大胖
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 大汉是啥？有肌肉的？
<hamo> ...
<hamo> ofan: ...
<jiero> hamo: 你是小胖
<jiero> hamo: 对不
<hamo> jiero: 我可不胖，相对我的体重而言，我就是矮了一点
<jiero> hamo: 一般小矮。和很多女的差不多
<huntxu> hamo: 不許抄加菲貓
<sword_> 下班了
<sword_> yanse
<jyfl987> jiero: 要有高度和肌肉吧
 * jiero 以为 hamo 和 huntxu 差不多高呢。。。
<jyfl987> hamo: 你竟然是河北的 额 我一直以为你是南方人
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 不过河北离河南也不远了
<sword_> 阿阿阿 阿阿阿
<huntxu> jiero: 你竟然將我和hamo放在一起
<jiero> jyfl987: 听调调就知道不是。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我感觉他调性很像南方人啊 不像北方的
<sword_> 你们几点下班
<jyfl987> jiero: 你也像南方的
 * jiero 印象里就是 - 比我高的 比我矮的 和我差不多的。
<jiero> huntxu: 。哦。对你说的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu下SELinux设置问题，救命呀～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389333 最近在玩儿selinux，用的win7+ubuntu双系统。 遇到问题： 1.修改 /etc/selinux/config文件中的参数成为 SELINUX = enforcing后，程序居然无法启动了... 2.好吧，经过种种尝试，使用grub的recovery模式进入 …
<ofan> jyfl987: 他是边疆的
<jyfl987> ofan: 他是袋鼠国的 确实很南边
<jiero> ofan: 你说对了。。。都是沿海省份。
<jiero> jyfl987: 去死。。。
<jyfl987> 都过南回归线了
<ofan> 边疆
<ofan> 不是海边
<jiero> ofan: 。你的话都不带一句真的。
 * imadper 总觉得边疆的人比较凶残...
<jiero> ofan: 你很凶残
<ofan> jiero: 你搬南沙去才算
<jiero> 为啥？
<ofan> 学习去
<jiero> 。。。
<WhiTeMoOn> 有的人，纵然神刀在手，亦无法成为刀中之神
<jiero> jyfl987: 我就是南方人样子，本来就是南方血统多。
<ofan> WhiTeMoOn: 虽不明，但觉厉
<jyfl987> jiero: 兀那贼子 尔本蛮夷
<jiero> jyfl987: 你在说北方人吧。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 天南为邦，袋鼠为乡
<ofan> jyfl987: 作诗了？
<jyfl987> ofan: 练练手
<ofan> jyfl987: 啧啧 还真有两把刷子
<jyfl987> ofan: 对了 现在叫三沙市了
<jiero> jyfl987  江水为家，枫叶作被。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是文科的
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 我是理科的
<jiero> jyfl987:  我是语文数学都是倒数的
 * jiero 其他还好。
<jyfl987> jiero: 受命敌酋 倡乱我邦
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 哼哼
<jiero> jyfl987: 哼你个头
<pityonline> jiero: 你的工具还挺多，我只有 openvpn
<jyfl987> ofan: 理科前途很大
<jiero> pityonline: p姐姐回来了
<ofan> pptp,ssh
<ofan> 9RMB/月
<jiero> ofan: 。
<jyfl987> ofan: 文科是掌舵的 理科是划船的 不过问题是 掌舵的只需要一个 其他的都仍一边去
<ofan> jyfl987: 理科都是苦力？
<jiero> jyfl987: 不一定啊。国内掌舵的候补比划船的还多呢
<hamo> ...
<jiero> hamo: 明白不
<jyfl987> ofan: 只是实现而已 谈不上苦力
<jyfl987> jiero: 那也只是候补
<ofan> jyfl987: 也是，文科的就天天吟诗做赋，指点江山
<jiero> jyfl987: 候补多了，靠的紧紧的，也吃掉了划船的～
<jiero> ofan: 恩恩。我指点下你。
<ofan> 比划好了叫文豪
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看你想干什么 有理科帮你 但是你想要什么方向 目标 就需要文科帮你了
<ofan> 比划烂了叫文青
<jyfl987> 不过一般来说 需要确立目标 方便毕竟是少数情况
<hamo> jiero:
<hamo> jiero: 你居然把我和胡子放一起...
<jyfl987> ofan: 这么说 文科帮助你 解决 where 的 而理科是帮助你解决how的
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过日常你一般都在琢磨how
<ofan> jyfl987: 事实上我这哲学跟科学都是在一个学院的
<jyfl987> ofan: 西方只划分 科学和艺术吧
<jyfl987> 但是科学家也学艺术嘛
<hamo> ofan: 没有马克思那货，哲学和科学本来就是不分家的
<ofan> arts & science
<jyfl987> 只有中国才苦逼
<jyfl987> 上次我跟老外说这个 真不知道怎么说 额 对方是个数学教授
<ofan> 西方分science和technology
<jyfl987> ofan: 那已经是内部细分了呢
<ofan> 科学和技术不一样，技术是实现
<jyfl987> 搞处理器的还分cisc和risc呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 区别很大
<jyfl987> ofan: 内部人看起来区别很大而已 你还记得理论物理和实验物理么
<jiero> 粑粑
<ofan> 搞science的都比较清高
<jiero> ofan: 你很俗，我能看出来
<ofan> 搞技术的就是码农
<jiero> ofan: :)
<jyfl987> 差别很大 其他学科的人都当你们是死搞物理的
<jiero> hamo: 那我看看照片。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 物理是理科，不是工科
<ofan> 实验只是验证，不是制造
<jyfl987> ofan: 管你什么科 额
<jyfl987> 物理都是胡扯 数学也是
<ofan> jyfl987: 概念要分清
<jyfl987> 不过世界本来就是胡扯
<jyfl987> 就是一陀
<ofan> jyfl987: 啧啧 没物理数学，现在估计人都还在啃树皮
<jyfl987> ofan: so what?
<ofan> jyfl987: 还没有发明tt
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在可以高效率的啃树皮了 还是 有草莓味 香蕉味等多种口味的树皮可以选了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 天天捡野果子吃
<ofan> jyfl987: 人工口味的东西不少见了
<jyfl987> ofan: 科学教一样无聊
<jiero> jyfl987: 好玩的就行啊。
<jyfl987> 建模 逼近 再建模
<ofan> jyfl987: 科学不是宗教
 * jiero 就爱玩，什么都算
<jyfl987> ofan: 是 宗教
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是宗教
<pityonline> jiero: 刚去买菜了
<jiero> jyfl987: 派系比基督教还多
<jiero> jyfl987: 应该说比拜上帝教还多
<jyfl987> ofan: 相信有唯一真神 只是表述不一样 而且都排斥其他一切派别
<jiero> 拜上帝教。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 科学里没有神
<jyfl987> 这跟沙漠诸一神教是一样的
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说的教。。。就是信仰。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么没有
<ofan> 神都在做数学题
<jiero> jyfl987: 啦啦啦
<jiero> 我是教主
<jiero> jyfl987:  ofan 接受不了 一人一教论- 一人一脚论
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁？
<ofan> jyfl987: 爱因斯坦？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我问你 其他宗教里的神是什么概念？
<ofan> 还是牛顿
<jyfl987> ofan: 神不是人 好不好 按回教观点 人都是先知而已
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> 牛顿 爱因斯坦只不过是先知而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过，爱因斯坦确实说过科学和宗教的关系，还起了个名叫，宇宙宗教
<hamo> jyfl987: 你信伊斯兰教？
<jyfl987> hamo: 业余研究下
<jyfl987> hamo: 佛教我也能扯点 基督教也行
 * jyfl987 这就是常看wiki的好处 一定要带着八卦的心去浏览
<ofan> jyfl987: 只有小孩子才相信先知
<jiero> jyfl987: ，，，
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你一下子就得罪了好多宗教了
<ofan> jyfl987: so what?
<jiero> hamo: 你信伊斯兰教？
<ofan> 反正宗教的时代已经过去了
<jyfl987> ofan: 先知不过是比别人先一步知道点东西而已 从这个角度看 说牛顿 爱因斯坦是先知也不为过
<hamo> jiero: 回族this...
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们那叫发现，不叫预知
<jyfl987> ofan: 现代科学 你了解他的原理 那就是科学 你不了解 那从现象上看 跟魔法一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 你怎知道摩西不是发现了海水操纵技术？
<ofan> jyfl987: 这就是古人和现代人的区别了
<hamo> ofan: 先知的意思，就是主让这些人类知道的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你怎知道佛陀是不是发现了系统bug?
<ofan> jyfl987: 这有什么冲突？
<jyfl987> 或者是系统设计说明书之类的
<jyfl987> ofan: hamo 你怎么知道爱因斯坦不是主托梦给他e=mc^2的？
<ofan> jyfl987: 看 混沌理论
<jyfl987> ofan: 古代的先知坐车骑马 现代的先知为何不能坐汽车坐飞机
<ofan> jyfl987: 所有你觉得说不清的东西都可以用混沌理论解释
<jyfl987> 古代的先知在集会 市场上宣讲 现代的先知为何不能在学术周刊 报纸上宣讲？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看 你已经推出了个万能的东西 混沌理论 这就是你的主  lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 你怎么不说秦始皇怎么没发明飞机，上帝不给他点提示什么的
<ofan> jyfl987: 混沌理论=科学+随机
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这个悟性太低了
<ofan> jyfl987: 就跟抛硬币一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 变成抛硬币了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的意思就是，没有什么先知
<jyfl987> 硬币正反决定论 与 佛教的 行善为恶因果论 还不是一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 有先知  只不过现代不叫先知 叫首席科学家
<ofan> jyfl987: 发现你们文科的都爱从历史角度看问题
<jyfl987> ofan: 没有红衣主教了  现在叫 教授
<jyfl987> ofan: 你见过几个文科的？ 现在就能归纳出来了？
<ofan> 懂不懂就历史告诉了你什么什么，历史决定了xxx必定消亡
<ofan> jyfl987: 见得不少了
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你怎么否认呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是马列史观 不能代表所有人 托勒密还搞了个地球中心论的模型呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 我本人是这样的 不过我不认为你的归纳是对的
<ofan> jyfl987: 那就是科学发展的过程
<jyfl987> ofan: 呵呵 搞到你头上 那就是科学发展历程了 搞到别人头上 就是一贯胡说八道
<ofan> jyfl987: 那就是错误的理论呗
<jusss> 有人      没
<ofan> jyfl987: 错误在科学里也不算是胡说八道，排除一个错误就省了其他人很多事
<jyfl987> ofan: 亚里士多德认为重的东西会先掉下来 轻的后掉下来
<ofan> jyfl987: 这就叫探索
<jyfl987> ofan: 哥白尼虽然推翻了地球中心论 他自己又搞了个月球中心论
<ofan> jyfl987: 所以说，没有什么先知
<jyfl987> ofan: 可否认为 你们理科的 也爱瞎扯探索呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 本来就是
<jyfl987> ofan: 有 他就是你们历史上的先知
<ofan> jyfl987: 所以说科学不是宗教，没什么神帮助，都是人搞的
 * jusss 这是理科与文科之战？
<jyfl987> ofan: 是宗教
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 加个’牛掰‘做什么
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为和宗教一样 在一段时间内 把一个错误的理论当真理忽悠人
<jusss_newton> ofan: 这个才牛叉
<WhiTeMoOn> 回家，推荐大家一个Android应用  唱吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 正确和错误的判别又是一个学科。
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是宗教
<jyfl987> jiero: ]
<ofan> jyfl987: 宗教不会去自我修正
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么不会？ 你真是too simple啊
<ofan> 科学是慢慢建立起来的
<jyfl987> ofan: 不懂不要瞎说
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 那都是被逼得
 * jiero 拥抱 ofan 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 科学一样啊
 * jiero 以为ofan很成熟。
<jiero> +曾经
<WhiTeMoOn> ofan: 牛顿后来去搞神学了
<ofan> jyfl987: 你跟穆斯林说默罕默德是sb，他们能接受么
<jyfl987> ofan: 没出危机前大家都认为是真理 后来出现问题了 才被迫弄个新理论
<WhiTeMoOn> ctrl a d 走人，大家接着聊哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是最后的先知 还没被推翻的 你要知道 回教是承认耶稣也是先知的 只不过是前面的
<ofan> WhiTeMoOn: 爱因斯坦后来也搞出了以太
<ofan> jyfl987: 怎么证明呢
<jusss_newton> WhiTeMoOn: 据说leibniz的徒弟波努力挑战牛顿在晚年，可还是没干过，最速降线
<ofan> 你说先知就先知
<jyfl987> ofan: 穆圣的地位就跟现在爱因斯坦 波尔这类人的地位差不多 在你们科学教地盘上 谁敢骂这两位圣人？
<ofan> jyfl987: 骂他们做甚
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你要别人骂穆罕默德做甚？
<jusss_newton> 据说爱因斯坦的数学很渣，他的物理理论的数学证明需要别人帮助，
<jiero> jyfl987: 。不一样啊，因为学科不同。
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * lainme 拜jiero
 * jusss_newton 拜天地？
<ofan> jyfl987: 我说骂爱因斯坦做甚
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 默罕默德骂就骂了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那骂穆罕默德做甚？
<jyfl987> ofan: 那爱因斯坦骂就骂了呗
<ofan> jyfl987: 骂一个不存在的东西有什么
<jyfl987> ofan: 骂一个不存在的东西有什么？
<jusss_newton> 不可知论？
<ofan> 所以说骂爱因斯坦和骂先知效果不一样，骂爱因斯坦估计没人鸟你，骂先知就有一帮人追着你打
<jiero> ofan: 。因为给定的教义不同啊。
<jiero> ofan: 你怎么骂佛教，都没人杀你。
<ofan> jiero: 谁说的
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么没有人鸟你 你刚才不就追问我骂他做甚了嘛  只不过科学教的人容忍度高点而已 基督教的人 尤其是新教的 对于恶搞耶稣的 电影也没怎样
<ofan> jiero: 一帮人在背后诅咒你
<jiero> ofan: 那说大陆的佛教？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 。。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以说啊 年轻人要多读点书 提高自身的文化水平
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是容忍度高，是忽视度低
<ofan> jyfl987: 还说电影，恶搞下穆斯林，整个中东都变本拉登基地了
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是容忍度高 达芬奇密码都各大电影院上映了 也没有基督教图闹事
<ofan> 一帮亡命徒就要跟你干到死
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是不同宗教的差别 你不能因为回教的反映就说所有宗教都这样 我刚才举了基督教就不是这样
<ofan> jyfl987: 以前没闹过？
<ofan> 只是现在政教分离了，都遵纪守法了
<jyfl987> ofan: 今天到此为止 我要下班 没五毛拿
<jiero> ofan:
<ofan> 继续学习去
<jiero> hamo: 回族也信伊斯兰教？
<jiero> hamo: 每天没看你做礼拜啊。
<jiero> ofan: 五毛给我吧
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 教育网的源语言包似乎有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389337 上大学了，怕软件源在国外网，没法更新，于是加了几个教育网的软件源。。。然后提示我语言包更新。。。然后我装了。。。然后就没有中文了。。。中文包依赖出了问题。。。后来删了教 …
 * jusssagnosticism 好难念的单词。。。国外人都咋造词的。。。
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 不就五個音節，哪裏難念了...
<jiero> huntxu: 什么单词。胡子
 * lainme 念不准单词太悲剧了
<huntxu> jiero: 上兩行
<huntxu> jiero: agnosticism
<maplebeats> lainme: 我表示压力不大。。。
 * maplebeats 从来没念准过。。。
 * jiero 汉语中多个音发不出。
<hello> 哈哈哈
<hello> www.xdy.in/lunli/cangjingkongtuiyou/
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 你怎么读agnosticism这个单词？
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 查詞典...
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 咋查了。。。我看你的发音跟字典的一样不
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 噗
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 重音第二個，閉音節，兩個i都發i = =
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: sm竟然发zem
<hello> shiter
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: zm吧？清濁音不需要太關注
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 外国人为啥喜欢不读最后一个发音，比如vogue,貌似就直接读vo
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 那是g比較輕你沒有聽到吧...
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 而且單一個輔音不算音節 = =
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 是没听到过，如果把g e读出来会很难听
<hello> 天国语言？
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 那只是很輕而已
<hello> 求洗脑
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: pretend外国直接读po tn,没有ri
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 还有那个总统的发音
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 我只能說是你聽不到 = =
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: president,没听到过那个si dent,都是读zn t
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 要麽你聽到的很不准
<hello> shit
<hello> fuck
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 都是看演唱会和电影里读的
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: airplanes part ii ,这首歌，你听听，看是不是pretend发po tn
<jusssagnosticism> 一直感觉president 和present发音一样
<huntxu> jiero: ^
<huntxu> jiero: 你跟他解釋下...
<Flywater> hello?
<iyzsong> Flywater: oya
<Flywater> 12.10的empathy竟然没有集成irc帐号……
<jusssagnosticism> ICM ACM这辈子估计都参加不了，但为啥要俺知道呀，:-(
<jiero> jusssagnosticism:  p resident和 pre zent
<jusssagnosticism> 一直很笨，从没得过第一，成绩一直排在末尾，:-(
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 骗人。。。
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 我是从第一到最后第一的典范。
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • opensuse进行内核升级后，打开google浏览器opensuse就注销 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389339 前几天用opensuse的滚动源把内核升到了3.６，然后就出现了一个非常离奇的事情，打开ｇｏｏｇｌｅ　ｃｈｒｏｍｅ和ｃｈｒｏｍｉｕｍ时候，在浏览器打开过程中还 …
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 派最后第一，连初中都上不了。。。
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 你应该搞个外国妹子，然后留在外面才对，啥第一不第一有啥用，
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 。。。
 * jiero 是疯子，对妹子啥的看得和汉子没啥太大区别
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 俺是想出去，没机会呀
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 在天朝估计连自己都养不活呀
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 连毕业都是个问题，更别提找工作了，以后咋养活自己呀，只能回家种地了，:-(
<jusssagnosticism> 从小学上到现在，没有和一个老师关系好过，:-(
<jusssagnosticism> 一直都是问题学生
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于科学上网，就是打不开特定网站。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389340 如题，服务器是自己的，burst的东海岸机房，xen架构的ubuntu 11.10吧。连上ssh用火狐的自动那啥的那个扩展，什么网站都能打开，就是google旗下所有都打不开，包括google主页...  …
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2012/10/05/knife-attack-victim.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 胖子的防御体系：被勒住脖子捅38刀依然坚强
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://jandan.net/2012/10/05/knife-attack-victim.html
<helonsy> 大家好，听说这里最有人气了，来逛逛。。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04里怎样用命令行创建光盘镜像？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389347 用 cp /dev/cdrom filename.iso 这个命令不行，总是报IO错误。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyberhover — 2012-10-08 21:10
<zlei> 强替代xorg的那个东西叫什么名字啊
<zlei> 能替代xorg的那个东西叫什么名字啊
<sd44> wayland，好象是
<binker> 明年或者后年才用的上了
<mao> linux非常耗电，笔记本ubuntu12.04可以用6个小时，centos只能用3个小时，哪的问题啊
<mao> 内核？gnome? compiz?
<mao> 这下子笔记本成台式机了
<maplebeats> mao: 双显卡？
<piggybox> centos是服务器用的系统，笔记本上跑它干嘛
<mao> maplebeats: 单显卡
<mao> piggybox: 现在已经找不到支持gnome2的桌面系统了...
<mao> piggybox: 除了这些老家伙
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ META-desktop 項目
<alvin_rxg> centos 貌似没对硬件进行过优化…
<maplebeats> centos能装laptop-mode-tools么
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 有特效么，我比较关心这个...
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 有
<binker> 猫
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 貌似要安裝 mesa的某幾個驅動
<binker> 这么喜欢特效？
<mao> binker: 我是视觉系的，系统好看了学习工作都有效率 = =！
<mao> binker: 顺便装一逼
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 试试
<mao> 用centos还有一个原因是现在企业上用的linux大部分是redhat，所以
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 打錯了。。 是 MATE-DESKTOP
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ http://mate-desktop.org/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y MATE | The traditional desktop environment
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 希望用fedora+meta可以既省电有好看
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..
<binker> mao: 你用fedora?
<mao> binker: 没有，现在用的是centos,想试试cyrusyzgt说的meta, 又不想用ubuntu，所以到时试试fedora
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: meta的特效是谁完成的，compiz么
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不清楚，等 f18吧， MATE-DESKTOP才是最適合的， 雖然其他發行版也有了
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: fedora18才alpha版，太慢了...
<mao> 慢慢等着把
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 那你用 第三方 repo
<binker> 也是6个月发布一次吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 那你用 第三方 repo 支持 f17
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 那你用 第三方 repo 支持 f16/17/18
<mao> 好吧，试试
<mao> 走了，各位，明天再见再聊
<adam8157> roylez_: 咱归位了
<eexpress> adam8157: 昨天有人说你是没毛的蛋。
<alvin_rxg> 卤蛋
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<stock-cn> void1: 你的系统今天并网测试了吗
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e~
<stock-cn> void1: 感觉如何？
<stock-cn> void1: 今天测试了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 彈君
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 今天刚装上ubuntu，纯新手求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389352 今天刚装好ubuntu，发现笔记本不能连接无线网络，不知道为什么啊，网络那里的“无线网络”和”设备未就绪（缺少固件）“都是灰色的点不了，用网线连上之后又能上网了，软件更新也更新 …
<CyrusYzGTt> 奇怪了 自從升級了 nss 有個 擴展 ECC 是什麼來的??
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 奇怪了 自從升級了 nss 有個 擴展 ECC 是什麼來的??
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 奇怪了 自從升級了 nss ,firefox 有個 擴展 ECC 是什麼來的??
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§  奇怪了 自從升級了 nss ,firefox 有個 擴展 ECC 是什麼來的??
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂...
<stock-cn> void1: 今天是周一，是交易日，你应该测试了吧。测试结果如何，速度好吗？如果等会我下了你就给我邮件告诉我
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 鄙視你
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 网速好不。打仗去。
<hamo> adam8157 蛋到了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 彈道 導彈？？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> ...
<stock-cn> void1: 在吗
<adam8157> hamo: 累屎了
<hamo> adam8157 说好的大闸蟹呢？
<binker> 说好的澳洲龙虾呢
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 64位ubuntu 安装openerp，进入就出错了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389357 在官网下载来6.1的deb http://www.openerp.com/downloads 安装挺顺利的，结果进入登录界面就提示错误 Quote: Client Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/openerp/addons/web/common/http.py", line …
<banxi1988> hi,我机子是64位的，但是ubuntu是32位的，但是32位最多支持4G内存是吗？所以我想换到64位系统去，可以 无缝升级吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不可以
<alvin_rxg> 艹，不是有 pae 内核嘛
<alvin_rxg> pae 内核似乎到 32GB 的内存
<binker> 支持4G
<binker> 我的内存是6G的
<binker> 系统是32位
<binker> 要重装就行拉
<cleamoon> banxi1988, arch可以，ubuntu我不知道
<alvin_rxg> pae 支持到 64GB
<alvin_rxg> 换个内核就好啦，重装个屁啊
 * MeaCulpa PAE win2003
<binker> alvin_rxg: 他要升级到64位系统阿
<binker> 不重装系统？
<alvin_rxg> 那重装吧
<banxi1988> 我现在的ubuntu怎么使用pae内核 ，前些日子，我见内核是有pae后缀的。
<banxi1988> 我确认了下，是pae
<binker> 可以识别你的全部内存了没？
<banxi1988> 3.2.0-31-generic-pae应该支持6G内存吧。可以识别。
<alvin_rxg> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<alvin_rxg> ¦|
<banxi1988> 系统监视器显示为5.8G
<binker> 哦
<alvin_rxg> banxi1988: 已经是 pae 内核了呃。
<alvin_rxg> 5.8 是因为。。。 blabla 的原因
<binker> 内存和硬盘的容量都是厂家以1G=1000MB这这样计算的
<banxi1988> 这个我可以理解 。。
<binker> 标称6GB显示5.8GB是正常的了
<banxi1988> 但是我在使用eclipse时，发现当内存使用了约4G时，出现 ：无法分配内存，导致无法编译成功。。
<binker> 你的显存是共享的么？
<jusss> hi
<banxi1988> 我的是4＋2的。。
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<banxi1988> 原装2G我又买了根4G的。
<jusss> some
<batongxiaozhang> :-S
<binker> ？？
<binker> 你没事吧？
<binker> 把名字改的那么浪漫
<binker> 那么长
<jusssagnosticism> 浪漫。。。
<jusssagnosticism> agnosticism
<binker> 是漫长
<jusssagnosticism> 。。。
 * jusssagnosticism 正在听both of us B.O.B
 * maplebeats 半夜求職
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你求什么职位？
<binker> 包租?
<binker> 半夜求职之类的
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 各种。。。主要是解决我当前的待业问题。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 没法解决 找工作靠爹
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 唉。。。求个实习而已。。。
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 靠我爹就完了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 靠你爹怎么就完了？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我爹不是我这行的。。。
<maplebeats> 就没地方招实习生么
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你爹如果官大就行
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我说的不对么？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 二代根本不担心工作问题
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 无奈
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 去深圳吧
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我想出去，但是踏不出那一步
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 去哪儿？
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 出国？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 去沿海啊。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 哦。
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我重庆啊。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 哦 番茄
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 还是去沿海吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<binker> 去成都 吧
<binker> 不用来沿海的
<ofan> 去荷兰
<binker> 沿海也没什么好低
<binker> 都是坑爹的城关阿
<binker> 租房在外面晚上睡觉都不安稳
<binker> 半夜要人交管理费
<gebjgd> binker: 有这事？
<binker> 针对外地的
<binker> 外省人员
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说最近有什么值得买的东西？
<gebjgd> ofan: 电子产品 我好做好准备
<binker> 准备钱就得了
<binker> WIN8平板要上市了
<maplebeats> 我看去成都可能比较现实。。。
<gebjgd> binker: 不爱win8
<ofan> gebjgd: iphone 5
<binker> 最近的重头戏就是win8了
<ofan> ipad mini
<gebjgd> ofan: 平板
<gebjgd> ofan: ipad mini有umts?
<ofan> gebjgd: mexus 7
<binker> iPadmini还没发布呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有umts?
<binker> 等到发布，脖子和长颈鹿一样了
<binker> 应该有的
<binker> LTE的版本都有
<ofan> 不知道
<binker> wifi是少不了的
<binker> 苹果要将所有的IOS设备都通过网络连接到icloud上去
<binker> 没有UMTS，你也可以买个移动的无线路由器
<gebjgd> ofan: 我需要带umts的
<gebjgd> ofan: 估计还不如回国买呢
<alvin_rxg> 去 foxicom 买
 * binker 无吃宵夜
<ofan> gebjgd: 用手机
<ofan> 买个支持3g的wifi路由
<gebjgd> ofan: 太疼了
<maplebeats> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDU5MzU0NTk2.html
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y 【猴姆独家】一天内引发百万网友围观！俄亥俄州立大学军乐团震撼表演致敬电子游戏！6分钟的表演简直太神了—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<maplebeats> 太搞笑了。。。
<binker> FLASH垃圾
<binker> cpu占用率160%
<binker> 硬盘狂闪
<maplebeats> binker: 就是啊，我感觉我编译的速度都被flash拖慢了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 几个核？
<maplebeats> 2双核
<maplebeats> s/2//
<gebjgd> binker: 用win
<binker> 对win无爱
<gebjgd> binker: 你不是爱win8么
<binker> 不看flash视频就行了
<binker> 我神马时候说爱win8了
<binker> 我那是推荐给你
<binker> 你不是说最近什么电子设备要买么
<gebjgd> binker: 己所不欲 勿施于人、
<binker> 那个谁
<binker> 那你买ipad吧
<binker> 现在是三类东西摆在面前了
<binker> 苹果之类的
<binker> 安卓
<binker> win系列的
<binker> 安卓是鱼龙混杂的
<binker> 神马都有
<gebjgd> 我了个去 tomtom真是天天有升级
<binker> 升级的数据多么？
<gebjgd> binker: 61m
<binker> 网速快就好
<binker> 网速不快就坑爸爸了
<gebjgd> 400kb
<houge> 我突然想起一句话：你幸福么？
<maplebeats> C语言的标准库在哪里看呢
<alvin_rxg> c99,  iso 多少来着
<maplebeats> iso？
<alvin_rxg> iso-9899
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<alvin_rxg> das erste
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要是住一层就要小心了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上悬的窗子直接就能被打开
<alvin_rxg> 那么累干嘛，直接那锤子砸呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 锤子动静就太大了
<alvin_rxg> 买个刻玻璃的东东，挖个洞开创
<alvin_rxg> *开窗
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 谁走窗户呀，都直接开门
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不是我要走窗户…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我说的就是小偷...主人才走门呢
<alvin_rxg> 再说了，只有穷人才住 wohnheim 呢
<ofan> 好困
<cleamoon> ofan, 睡
<ofan> cleamoon: 没人陪
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/2oUzH.jpg
<cleamoon> ofan, ...抱枕
<ofan> 我要人
<cleamoon> ofan, 去找gebjgd
<ofan> 我要女人
<knownbad> 只要不挑，到处都有。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学生公寓照样有被盗的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你竟然没遇到过?
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<piggybox> http://phpsadness.com/ LOL
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y PHP Sadness
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/Ha8QLW
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/o75jvz
<kk>  06:42
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-09
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<jusss> 讨厌现在在的学校
<jusss> 讨厌这个城市
<Ein-mobile> jusss, 那你要么退学，要么坚持到毕业，立马离开这个城市
<Ein-mobile> jusss, 你在哪座城市？
<jusss> Ein-mobile: 石家庄
<Ein-mobile> jusss, 毕业后来广州吧！
<jusss> Ein-mobile:
<Ein-mobile> jusss, 只是一个小建议而已，哈哈
<cloudcine> 各位同仁，请问，irc是否支持语音聊天，就像qt或网易cc那样？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 语音聊天是需要客户端和协议同时支持的。目前没听说 irc 有支持那个的。
<Ein-mobile> cloudcine, irc连图片都发送不了，更别提语音聊天了。
<cloudcine> 我想，如果一个软件希望得到更广泛使用的话。这些基本功能还是应该需要的。大家看看qt的在线用户数。再看看irc。一个用户数量相当少的应用，发展前景是不可观的。
<Ein-mobile> cloudcine, irc本来就不是为了获取更大用户数而开发的聊天平台。
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: irc不是为了发展而建立的
<cloudcine> 这样哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] qt 是 qqtalk 吗？
<cloudcine> 是的，各个行业，组织，政治，经济，军事，娱乐，各个群体都参与其中，发展迅猛。
<Ein-mobile> cloudcine, irc原本只是技术人员的交流平台。历史已经相当古老了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] qqtalk 是模仿 yy 的， yy 是模仿国外的 teamtalk（不确定是这个名字） 的。
<MeaCulpa> Ein-mobile: 也不是，irc原本就是通用的聊天平台
<cloudcine> 但适用于更广泛人群的，开源的，支持语音的类qt或irc工具， 事实上需求非常广泛。
<foxqi> 各行各业都用qq？ 这不可能吧 至少企业内部肯定是自己搭建IM服务器的 类似MS Lync
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 仅在中国
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大体上， qqtalk 是依赖 qq 原有的用户群，还有腾讯的业务公关来推广的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] irc 的用户群完全不适合这个。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且， irc 的协议是 rfc 规定的，不是能随意变动的。
<cloudcine> 其实我是一个重度开源使用用户。可能对irc期望过高了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果你要比较高级的功能，可以考虑 xmpp 。
<Ein-mobile> qqtalk的通讯协议是否开放？是否有多平台客户端？这些相当重要！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] xmpp 协议有支持 raw data 传送的扩展。
<imadper> adam8157_away: 模范员工呀! 来这么早
<cloudcine> 商业私有软件，是不开放的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 理论上，只要有专门的客户端，就可以用 xmpp 来进行语音聊天。
<adam8157> imadper: 这俩没关系啊
<cloudcine> 但是，就像microsoft一样，它可能不开源，但它的用户群相当广泛。
<imadper> adam8157: 那就`你竟然来这么早`
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<adam8157> imadper: 昨天一白天都在睡觉, 导致昨晚没睡好
<adam8157> imadper: 所以起早了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且， xmpp 协议的应用比 irc 广泛。
<Ein-mobile> qq对linux的支持差到死。这点很不爽。
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji...
<cloudcine> 我正在查xmpp的信息。这个对一般普通用户能使用吗？我发现还需要安装服务端和客户端。xmpp.org
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在 gtalk ，新浪微博，人人桌面还有 facebook 的聊天工具什么的，都是基于 xmpp 的。
<cloudcine> qq在linux上我发现web.qq.com比较适用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 支持 xmpp 的客户端不比支持 irc 的客户端少。
<Ein-mobile> cloudcine, webqq很蛋疼。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果你要在线的聊天工具的话，可以试试 zoho 或 imo.im 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它们都是支持 xmpp 账号的。
<cloudcine> 其实我对腾讯这家公司很不感冒，主要对它的一些作法。但是，很多用户只会那个，没办法。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 本地的客户端，跨平台的 pidgin ，和 windows 限定的 mirandaim 都是比较有名的。
<imadper> 我们用什么聊天, 取决于我们的朋友用什么.
<cloudcine> 嗯，我刚在查gtalk，我现在先看下zoho吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在，它们对语音的支持都不太完整。
 * MeaCulpa xmpp 是IM, QQ是网游...
<imadper> 朋友都只用qq, 那我们用msn, 跟谁聊去.
<Ein-mobile> pidgin在win下体验比在linux下体验差好多，个人感觉。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 从协议上来说，是可以做到语音的，但是，真正用它来做语音的，似乎只有 gtalk 。
<cloudcine> 看来我还得听听专家的意见。如果zoho和imo.im对语音支持都不完整。而qt又因为闭源不理想的情况下。似乎没什么可选的了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且，我不确定 gtalk 的视频群聊是基于 xmpp 的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那不用想了，通用的客户端里没有支持语音的。
<imadper> YY
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果要进行语音，一般都是用专门的工具的。
<MeaCulpa> Ein-mobile: 不觉得
<cloudcine> qt和网易cc的功能，就可以满足使用。但因为某种特殊的原因。这些闭源的软件不打算使用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] yy 也不是通用的客户端，它是专有的协议吧？
<MeaCulpa> Ein-mobile: Windows下面Pidgin有真透明
<MeaCulpa> Ein-mobile: Linux的gtk没那么强劲
<cloudcine> yy,qt,和网易cc，都能满足需求。但这三个需要排除在外（因特殊原因）
<MeaCulpa> Ein-mobile: 试试看那些plugin, 屁精在Windows下面要强劲的多
<Ein-mobile> MeaCulpa, 哪天拿我表哥的电脑再好好玩下win下的pidgin
<MeaCulpa> Ein-mobile: 是，好好玩玩。Linux下面我只finch
<imadper> skype为啥要排除呢....
<\rs> imadper: 還在實習？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.teamspeak.com/ 那就试试这个。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y TeamSpeak - Welcome to TeamSpeak
<imadper> \rs: 恩呀...
<Ein-mobile> skype在linux下的客户端还是很赞的。
<imadper> \rs: 最多这些天去校招看看
 * MeaCulpa 早年玩游戏一直用TeamSpeak
<cloudcine> 在用aria2 下载teamspeak,看看可否。UbuntuTalk看来对这些东东很精通！
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 那是因为你还没ignore之...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] UbuntuTalk 是个机器人。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的昵称是“啊呜虫”。
<cloudcine> 不好意思，事实上今天是第一次用 irc，久闻其名，但一直不曾用过。
<cloudcine> 啊呜虫，幸会!
<MeaCulpa> 3412  3411  0 Oct08 ?        00:00:02 [screen] <defunct>
 * MeaCulpa 哎，screen老挂
<cloudcine> 开源其实还有更长的路要走。比如，无论aria2c，还是firefox download工具，平均下载速率从来没有超过win7下的迅雷！！
<imadper> cloudcine: downthemAll
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 迅雷的资源不一样
<Ein-mobile> 迅雷有自己的文件服务器，这点开源软件没法比。
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: xunlei离线+100线程aria2c
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 迅雷是世界上最快的下载工具，没有之一。
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 秒迅雷
 * MeaCulpa 对迅雷，毫不留情的100线程
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 也是世界上最恶心的下载工具，这个有之一。
 * MeaCulpa 下载到tmpfs再copy, 舍不得硬盘呢
<cloudcine> 是很恶心，但对普通用户而言，它确实比别的东西快！
<imadper> 迅雷怎么恶心了?
<imadper> 求解...
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 同问
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 盗链。
<Ein-mobile> 最讨厌有人用迅雷，一用迅雷，我就卡得优酷视频都看不了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯。
<imadper> Ein-mobile: 那别人用bt也一样吧
<imadper> Ein-mobile: 电驴也一样吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是在公司里管网络的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不一样。
<cloudcine> 我自家就用无线路由，我一用迅雷，儿子，老爸连上网都卡了。
<imadper> Ein-mobile: 开个aria2c的 30线程也一样的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 电驴和 bt 没有迅雷抢占带宽的能力强。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] aria2c 也不行。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 开rsync也一样~
<cloudcine> 我曾经多次亲自试验。同时或不同时下载同样一个东西。win下的迅雷比任何平台下的下载工具，都快。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 尤其是在 windows 下， 迅雷可是通过 hack 系统的 dll 来加快抢占带宽的能力的。
<imadper> 带宽平衡本来就该给路由去做. 下载软件本身就应该尽量让自己快.
<cloudcine> 或从不同地方下载不同的东西， 结果同样
<imadper> 不是路由, 是交换机.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 问题是，迅雷是很难被限制住的。
<imadper> 迅雷自己有限速功能吧
<cloudcine> 限速功能你可以自已关掉。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你去 google 一下交换机上限制迅雷的方法，就可以看到很多网管在抱怨了。
<abine> 迅雷
<imadper> 限端口呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般的 qos 很难封住迅雷的。
<imadper> 鄙校一个校区, 几万个学生, 大把的用迅雷的. 网络照样比我家不用迅雷还流畅.
<cloudcine> 唉，慢死了，那个teamspeak还有六分钟才能下完。早知道刚才用virtualbox里的winxp迅雷下了。
<abine> 限制IP地址的带寛
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 限制 ip 地址的连接数会有一定的效果。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 限制带宽是限不住迅雷的，至少华三的路由器限不住。
<abine> 迅雷那么牛啊？
<abine> 连路由器都限制不住？
<abine> 给它分配1K的带宽
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当发现带宽比较紧张的时候，一般的软件会降低速度，而迅雷会采用多连接的方式抢占带宽。
<abine> 叫拼命跑
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 迅雷不是下载速度快，是自己host了你要的文件
<MeaCulpa> cloudcine: 墙外的东西迅雷一样很慢
<abine> 速度显然是迅雷的命根子
<cloudcine> 墙外的东西，连浏览网页都特慢，比如hulu,或者youtube,本次我都要等待，远不及土豆来得流畅。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前几天，有一次，公司的网络块卡死了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大家都很难打开网页。
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 这你就不知道了，迅雷会员还是很猛的。
<cloudcine> 好像用ssh只能解决能看，但速度不敢恭维。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我查了交换机的记录，发现是某个人的机器吃掉了大部分的带宽。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我就是迅雷会员
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后去追究，那个人非说自己什么也没下载。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 必须的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最后，让他关掉后台的迅雷看看，马上，公司的网络就好了。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 迅雷离线下载不了墙外东西的，xunlei远不如我本机积累了8年的eMule hash人品
<abine> 你把他的IP地址给限制了带宽
<cloudcine> 这个网管比较烦的事了。应该想办法把迅雷限掉比较妥当。
<abine> 让他随便跑迅雷
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 有钱人哪
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 我现在一般是 迅雷离线+aria2c 10线程
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我妈公司那个老路由器是以兆为限制带宽的单位的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 电费都远大了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们公司。
<abine> 0.1兆也行啊
<abine> 给它分配
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没有那种单位。
<abine> 这样看他怎么跑
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 必须是 1000000 字节的单位。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 错了，是位，不是字节。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 上个月偶家硬盘刚戈P...
<abine> 你的什么路由器啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且，我说过的，华三的路由器限制不住迅雷。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我早就查过。
<abine> 垃圾路由器
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只有限制连接数有一定的效果。
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: xunlei会员看片子安逸
<abine1> 我怎么说了一句垃圾路由器就断线了啊
<abine1> 网速快，不用迅雷会员也可以看的安逸
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 再快也要下载
<abine1> 网速不快，开迅雷也没用
<MeaCulpa> abine1: xunlei会员就是要不下载
<abine1> 偶知道啊
<WhiTeMoOn> 我再被大家BS一把吧。 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf2TZd4iWQc
<kk> WhiTeMoOn,啥网址y YouTube - Windows Azure Virtual Machines - Windows Server
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 有觉悟翻墙的都没兴趣看windows
<abine1> 看不鸟了
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 云端虚拟机，感觉可以用用。 可以虚拟linux的
<abine1> 要钱滴
<hamo> roylez_: 说好的pagination呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 说好的大闸蟹呢?
<abine1> 说好的大闸蟹呢
<roylez_> hamo: commit到github了啊
<hamo> imadper: 说好的学妹呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 我吃腻了
<abine1> 吃学妹？
<hamo> 。。。
<abine1> 还吃腻了？：？？
<hamo> roylez_: 额...怎么也得改造一个试试啊...
<roylez_> hamo: 大闸蟹穷人吃的，魔都的富人吃蛤蟆
<adam8157> hamo: 那hunter说啥了?
<hamo> roylez_: 那是因为主席只有一个，在棺材里躺着嗫..没人敢去吃的
<hamo> adam8157: 没说啥，就是聊了聊
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 还是C家，另外一个活
<hamo> adam8157: 他们准备把我卖去
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<roylez_> tenzu: 叫兽，来个组合拳看看
<adam8157> hamo: 求卖UK
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<imadper> hamo: 你的腹肌练出来了?
<roylez_> tenzu: 没配合啊
<imadper> hamo: hamo , 你的IBM怎么样了?
<hamo> imadper: 等消息...
<tenzu> roylez_: 我的作用是 +b hamo ?
<roylez_> tenzu: 我 +b ，你 kick
<tenzu> 这样?
<roylez_> tenzu: 对了
<tenzu> roylez_: 你+b ip, 我看不出来是谁
<hamo> ...
<tenzu> hamo: welcome back
<hamo> roylez_: tenzu 坏淫！
<tenzu> hamo: 我不能拒绝主席的这种要求
<adam8157> hamo: 真可怜
 * hamo 0_o
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当, 10.06你去哪儿搞基了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 在老家呢...
<tenzu> adam8157: 给我带煎饼了么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我们那里没煎饼...
<cloudcine> 啊呜虫，我登录上了teamspeak，语音功能不逊于qt，但是，为什么频道全是来自阿根廷的呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 我要大闸蟹
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也要大閘蟹
<tenzu> adam8157: 大闸蟹
<huntxu> adam8157: 閘蟹
<hamo> adam8157: 蟹
<adam8157> hamo: 这次回家, 吃了最贵的飞蟹 =,=   普通螃蟹20+一斤, 飞蟹65一斤
<tenzu> adam8157: 蟹
<adam8157> tenzu: 吃腻了都
<hamo> tenzu: 这配合...
<tenzu> adam8157: 给我邮一车皮
<tenzu> hamo: 我选字慢了
<hamo> tenzu: 手速慢..
<tenzu> hamo: 没你挊的快
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 回去基本上歇一天 出去赴宴一次 胡吃海喝...
<tenzu> adam8157: 令人发指
<hamo> tenzu: 我正好有一车皮的醋，借我一车皮的螃蟹呗
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> =,=
<ofan> hamo: ...
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/208810.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [多图]小霸王双核手机配置及真机照全曝光_Cellphones 手机_cnBeta.COM
<tenzu> ofan: 小生想买一个
<ofan> tenzu: 只要999
<I_am_God> 现在做ERP还有市场吗？
<abine1> 会忽悠就有市场了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么我安装的UBUNTU系统刚安装完不重启可以用,一旦重启之后开机就没有开机系统选择了,就不可以用了???? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389381 问题就是开机没有系统选择 但UBUNTU系统却是湿安装好了 统计信息: 发表于 由 孙升S — 2012-10-09 10:21
<I_am_God> abine1: 不是吧，哪那么简单
<abine1> 本来就是这样
<abine1> 甲骨文当年就是这么发家的
<I_am_God> 我现在有一个小团队，打算投资做ERP，不过还在犹豫
<I_am_God> 怕市场不好
<abine1> 当年的甲骨文，还没开发一个成品的数据库就卖出去了
<abine1> 卖给美国中央情报局
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 看来你不是在中国
<I_am_God> ERP跟SAP比，哪个在中国更有市场？
<abine1> ERP暴利行业
<I_am_God> ERP跟SAP
<abine1> 小企业特别渴望通过信息化转型
<MeaCulpa> 只有我国企业才需要ERP
<abine1> 所以ERP是有钱途的
<abine1> 看阿里巴巴那个烂平台就知道了
<abine1> 就是暴发
<MeaCulpa> 国人有个劣根性，什么事都不愿意留签名览责，ERP就是逼迫他们揽责
<I_am_God> 但是现在做ERP的太多了
<I_am_God> 我怕竞争不过他们
<abine1> 都说了
<abine1> 会忽悠就赚钱
<abine1> 就有市场
 * MeaCulpa 要国企员工签个名，发个email, 像要了他们命一样
<I_am_God> 你也知道，现在只有中小型企业需要ERP
<abine1> 恩
<I_am_God> 他们又对MONEY特别斤斤计较
<I_am_God> 估计卖不出什么好价钱
<I_am_God> 而且后续服务一落光
<I_am_God> 一箩筐
<abine1> 那些小企业的钱才好赚啊
<abine1> 大企业都自己开发了
<I_am_God> 国企有市场吗？
<abine1> 也论不到你
 * MeaCulpa 又买了两条创见的DDR2 内存
<MeaCulpa> I_am_God: 就是国企有
<abine1> 不然就是使用国外大厂的产品
<I_am_God> MeaCulpa: 要进国企市场的话，靠我们的销售忽悠可以吗？ 我估计得有关系吧
<abine1> 看看那个服装cad行业
<abine1> 全是忽悠
<abine1> 每个软件好几千
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 。。。
<I_am_God> 汗
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 要买过给国家，有一只非常强大的忽悠 销售 就行
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 否则 应该是很难卖出去
<adam8157> roylez_: huntxu https://www.archlinux.org/news/install-medium-20121006-introduces-systemd/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: Install medium 2012.10.06 introduces systemd
<abine1> 做个报表算工资就忽悠ERP了
<hamo> roylez_: 来活了
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<I_am_God> ubuntulog_: 因为就是国家的钱最好赚...
<abine1> 恩
<huntxu> adam8157: 我換了啊～
<huntxu> adam8157: 兩個多月了
<adam8157> roylez_: 只是live用了, 默认的init还没换
<I_am_God> abine1: 但是卖不出去多少钱
<adam8157> huntxu: 咱大debian还在吵要不要换
<I_am_God> 只能压得很低
<abine1> 谁说
<abine1> 你演示给它们看
<abine1> 不买，那些人晚上睡不着
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 换什么？systemd?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .
<xhw514> 请教大家一个问题啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 如Gentoo, 自己做一个，然后不管udev, systemd,都给包了
<I_am_God> - -
<xhw514> 我编译clfs时 uClib出现错误
<xhw514> /tmp/ccuebZnq.s: Assembler messages:
<xhw514> /tmp/ccuebZnq.s: Error: .size expression for _init does not evaluate to a constant
<xhw514> /tmp/ccuebZnq.s: Error: .size expression for _fini does not evaluate to a constant
<xhw514> make: *** [lib/crtn.o] Error 1
<hamo> adam8157: 尼玛，现在是个面试都要英文..C家又要英文面试。。。鸭梨真大
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: openrc么? openrc作者一直在撺掇debian还openrc, 不过openrc现在还不支持并行呢
<I_am_God> 中石油，中石化，中海油这些基本都不用ERP
<xhw514> mips平台
<I_am_God> 他们应该用SAP
<adam8157> hamo: 同
<tenzu> hamo: 小生相信你的oral
<hamo> tenzu: 我都不信...
<hamo> tenzu: 我发词不准
<piggybox> SAP不就是ERP平台么？
<Stifler_t> pidgin字体小咋改？好费眼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，我没看出来并行有任何必要
<tenzu> hamo: 你肿么知道我说的是哪个oral?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: å¿«
<hamo> tenzu: 难道是普通话？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 启动快？
<abine1> SAP是个公司
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 又不是windows...
<adam8157> hamo: 是说"棍儿刮"
<I_am_God> piggybox: 不用啊
<I_am_God> 不用啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 追求启动快的，只有搞不定本本休眠的弱弱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: systemd还可以按需启动服务
<I_am_God> 不同啊
<huntxu> hamo: C家是哪
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要启动快，上windows
<piggybox> I_am_God: 高端ERP市场不就是SAP和Oracle这两家么，什么叫不用ERP用SAP?
<imadper> sap不也是做erp忽悠的吗?
<abine1> 都是忽悠
<abine1> 大忽悠
<I_am_God> 差不多
<hamo> adam8157: C家要面我这个叫pascal...
<adam8157> hamo: 我没学过这个...
<adam8157> hamo: hah
<I_am_God> 但是SAP从管理理念上跟ERP不太一样
<I_am_God> abine1: 其实我们最想的就是靠服务赚钱
<abine1> 那个就是她们的忽悠本领了
<abine1> 神马管理理念就是用来忽悠的
<I_am_God> 如果真要你这么说的话
<I_am_God> ERP市场没有实质性的需求
<abine1> 用它们的行话来说就是营销
<I_am_God> 全靠忽悠
<I_am_God> 说了半天就是可有可无
<abine1> 你看李宁
<abine1> 李宁就是被忽悠的
<abine1> 用ERP
<abine1> 系统
<abine1> 好几千万的系统
<abine1> 现在呢？？/
<abine1> 生意还是做不过人家
<Stifler_t> haha
<abine1> 用ERP系统比较厉害的是一家以色列的公司
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Gentoo这里用systemd装起来简单，但是Pure Systemd的配置系统还没做好
<I_am_God> 多厉害
<hamo> MeaCulpa: Gentoo那个是用openrc调systemd吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这是option 1
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 可以pure systemd
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 但是你要自己写很多配置
<abine1> 运用的淋漓尽致
<I_am_God> 我现在主要不想陷入恶圈
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 你可以s/ERP系统/任何/
<piggybox> 以前联想上ERP的时候好像是柳传志说的：上是找死，不上是等死
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那都是国人吹嘘出来的
<MeaCulpa> ERP 还不如email
<I_am_God> 说了半天
<MeaCulpa> 员工顽劣而已
<I_am_God> 现在让我犹豫的就是我是否可以拿到国企的市场
<abine1> 苹果肯定用了一套系统
<I_am_God> 这个很重要
<MeaCulpa> hamo: Gentoo Dev和User里懒汉太多了，估计Systemd没市场
<abine1> 来管理他们庞大的跨国业务
<I_am_God> 我估计
<I_am_God> 前期就先考小企业维持成本
<imadper> I_am_God: 只做erp?
<imadper> i
<imadper> I_am_God: 完全可以什么都做的... 各种外包项目.
<I_am_God> imadper: 我的团队基本只有ERP开发经验
<imadper> I_am_God: 别的也一样的.
<imadper> I_am_God: java的团队?
<abine1> 建议你参考一家公司的风格
<I_am_God> 是的
<imadper> I_am_God: hand 类似他们家就可以了
<imadper> i
<imadper> I_am_God: 不过要先有人脉吧?
<imadper> I_am_God: 团队还是其次的, 我个人觉得.... 我瞎猜的...
<I_am_God> imadper: 只有一家人脉现在
<abine1> 开发吧
<imadper> I_am_God: 够活就行. 一开始的时候.
<I_am_God> imadper: abine1不是说了吗，这个全考忽悠
<abine1> 你们的经营理念才是最重要的
<imadper> I_am_God: 会忽悠的多了
<I_am_God> 我估计前期得多花点儿钱雇销售
<abine1> 你连经营理念都没用
<I_am_God> 但是真怕他们带不了业绩啊
<I_am_God> 哎
<abine1> 怎么忽悠人家啊？
<abine1> 起码要有一套自己的理念
<abine1> 不然，人家不鸟你的
<I_am_God> abine1: 的确
<I_am_God> 人脉还是有点儿的，不然我也不会选择做ERP。
<abine1> 做产品很多人都是用加法
<abine1> 苹果是用减法
<abine1> 把多余的都去掉
<abine1> 精简
<abine1> 开发一个简洁易用的软件就行了
<I_am_God> abine1: 都说国内做ERP真正做得好的人不多，但是实际上我看真正赚到钱的并不是最好的而且有人脉的
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 那些ERP都是反人类的
<MeaCulpa> I_am_God: s/ERP/软件/
<abine1> 不用也罢
<imadper> I_am_God: 看火车售票系统就知道了
<abine1> 连学生的作业都比那个强
<imadper> I_am_God: 随便一个学生队伍, 写的sql语句都没那么差...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: s/火车票/任何国企的/
<abine1> 他们做的那么烂，照样赚大钱
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这个太黑了... 不过实话....
<fhmdgxs> 12306不好做吧， 你们谁做过类似的东西？
<I_am_God> 所以嘛，要拿到国企市场。不过还是那句话：要拿到国企市场是否一定要考关系？ 如果不靠关系的话靠强大的销售是否也可以蹭进去！ 这个是我现在需要调研的
<abine1> 关系？
<jackarain|2> 要关系
<I_am_God> 是
<I_am_God> 关系
<palomino|working> 强大的销售不就是关系嘛...
<I_am_God> 不是。。
<abine1> 靠关系做不长久的
<I_am_God> 我估计我所招到的销售都是嘴皮子强，但是实际上他们本身没有神马人脉
<palomino|working> 没人脉没用
<abine1> 那些都是歪道
<abine1> 让客户上门来找你们才是王道
<jackarain|2> 国内没几家扎实做事的吧
<I_am_God> 让客户找我？ 哪那么容易啊
<I_am_God> 尤其是前期
<I_am_God> 我得自己亲自去找客户啊
<abine1> 做好自己的基础
<abine1> 打出名号
<MeaCulpa> I_am_God: 嘴皮子蛋是Marcketing, 有人脉的才是Sales
<jackarain|2> 做什么软件?
<abine1> 就有人找了
<abine1> 包准他们排队
<abine1> 关键就是要静下心
<abine1> 脚踏实地
<jackarain|2> 国内恐怕不行
<abine1> 行的
<jackarain|2> 多少做实业的,脚踏实地,最后都死了
<abine1> 这是行遍四海的
<I_am_God> 哎
<abine1> 你改行吧
<I_am_God> MeaCulpa: sales不好招
<abine1> 别混IT了
<abine1> 在传统行业更有钱途
<I_am_God> abine1: 为什么这么说啊
<I_am_God> 关键我的朋友都是搞IT的
<abine1> IT行业竞争激烈啊
<I_am_God> 我靠
<I_am_God> 其他的就不竞争激烈了？
<abine1> 你可以用你现在的IT技术进入传统领域
<jackarain|2> 也激烈, 也要靠关系
<abine1> 传统领域的人没有你的IT技术背景优势
<I_am_God> 现在我犹豫的就是花高新招销售到底值不值
<jackarain|2> 没有关系,竞标时拿不到单子的.
<abine1> 从小处开始了
<I_am_God> abine1: 其他领域真不知道要干嘛
<abine1> 真的
<abine1> 大把的行业了
<I_am_God> 好多行业都需要大资金
<I_am_God> 我没那么大资金
<I_am_God> 而且不想太冒险
<sou_> 请教如何设置minitube的代理？
<abine1> 你有多少啊？
<jackarain|2> 让他销售一个月, 看看营销量就知道值不值了
<abine1> 也不用多少资金的了
<abine1> 问题是你的态度够不够积极了
<I_am_God> 我现在用的钱大部分都不是我的，都是父母的
<I_am_God> 算是借的吧
<abine1> 如果你能够保持积极的心态去面对
<abine1> 你会找到解决的方法
<abine1> 胆大心细
<I_am_God> abine1: 其实我最近一直都在调研市场，发现的确是现在好多行业没有关系基本上无法持续下去
<I_am_God> 因为竞争太激烈
<jackarain|2> 所以说嘛, 成功学那一套, 基本上对大家是没用的
<abine1> 恩
<I_am_God> 太激烈
<abine1> 也不是了
<abine1> 找到自己喜欢做的事情
<abine1> 你喜欢做什么？
<I_am_God> 我喜欢赚钱
<abine1> 你要问你自己
<jackarain|2> 哈哈
<I_am_God> 实话
<I_am_God> 只要能赚钱
<jackarain|2> 那就赚钱
<I_am_God> 做什么我都喜欢
<jackarain|2> 只要能赚钱, 都喜欢
<jackarain|2> 这是大实话
<abine1> 要诚实的对自己回答
<abine1> 找到你愿意一辈子努力的事情
<imadper> 抛弃java更值得...
<abine1> 不必纠结那一个语言
<jackarain|2> 不关心金钱, 只找自己兴趣的事, 那就做一辈子码农
<jusssagnosticism> hi
<abine1> 你浪漫回来了
<abine1> ？
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<jusssagnosticism> ...
<abine1> 还没把名字改回来？
<jusssagnosticism> 这个名字不好吗
<abine1> 等下我把那个jusss给占用了
<abine1> 然好让你在那里蛋疼
<I_am_God> abine1: 你现在做什么
<abine1> 我在睡觉
<abine1> 没干嘛
<ofan> I_am_God: 贩毒赚钱
<abine1> 不怕死的可以干这个
<I_am_God> 哪行的
<jackarain> 违法了
<jackarain> 要不违法的, 比如做传销头子
<abine1> 轻工业
<abine1> 传销就是忽悠
<jackarain> yeah
<abine1> 洗脑
<jackarain> 国内传销可是相当的多呀, 相当有市场呀
<I_am_God> jackarain: 说点靠谱的。。
<abine1> 美名其曰：资本运作
<jackarain> I_am_God: 传销也不是不靠谱, 比如学安利这类呀.
<imadper> I_am_God: 你要是能拉到第一个客户, 那就去做
<imadper> I_am_God: 各个行业都有混的好的, 也有混的不好的.
<jackarain> 安利是有产品的, 而且据说产品还不错的
<jackarain> 但他的营销模式就是像传销这样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装zhcon时出了些状况！求高手指教下！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389386 red hat enterprise 6.0 安装zhcon-0.2.3-1.i386.rpm 执行命令： rpm -ivh zhcon-0.2.3-1.i386.rpm --nodeps --force 提示安装完成。但是运行zhcon的时候报错 error while loading shared libaries:livgpm.so.1" cannot open shared object fi …
<jackarain> 比如说, 你买ERP, 这就是你的产品, 你按这种方式, 给下面销售提成, 建立这种拉人头模式...
<kingbo> lspci lsusb的id有没有对应关系?
<I_am_God> imadper: 是的
<abine1> ERP是企业用的
<abine1> 拉人头不管用的
<I_am_God> 当然
<MeaCulpa> wangpei: 神回复。RT @zmt0516: 刚才收到条短信，说我儿子在他手里，让我不要报警，和他联系，我回复他：那就洗洗手吧 |11:39 AM Oct 09, 2012|
<abine1> ERP是靠服务赚钱的
<jackarain> abine1: 主要是拉加盟, 收加盟费嘛
<I_am_God> abine1: 你说那个李宁那个几千万是ERP？
<MeaCulpa> abine1: 所以做得越烂，服务越好赚？good
<jackarain> 卖不卖得出去, 才不管呢
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> ERP
<I_am_God> 怎么可能
<abine1> 你去看李宁的案例
<I_am_God> ERP我见过最多就是50多W的
<abine1> 那你就没见过了
<abine1> 实施啊
<abine1> 实施费用
<abine1> 部署
<abine1> 调试
<WhiTeMoOn> http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/ffjSE
<kk> WhiTeMoOn ⇪ ti: SourceCodePro_FontsOnly-1.010.zip_微盘下载
<abine1> 你以为买个碟片给它们安装就完了？
<I_am_God> 当然不是啦
<I_am_God> 我知道是后期做服务为主
<I_am_God> 但是，上千万还是没有见过
<jackarain> ERP没有关系的话, 应该很难卖吧?
<abine1> 李宁的业务规模那么大
<abine1> 当然要收那么多了
<I_am_God> jackarain
<abine1> 卖火车票那个烂系统都好几亿呢
<jackarain> 还是做面向大众的服务产品更可靠些吧
<I_am_God> 卖不难
<I_am_God> 卖个好价钱太难
<I_am_God> 尤其是后期的费用
<I_am_God> 二次开发
<abine1> 你别想弄大型的系统了
<abine1> 开发小的软件
<abine1> 照样赚大钱
<jackarain> I_am_God: 要是我来做, 我会选择做服务大众型的软件, 做软件本来就是做服务嘛, 要做就做更泛一些.
<I_am_God> jackarain: 举个例子
<jackarain> ok
<abine1> 那个图片处理软件
<abine1> 手机上的那个
<abine1> 很多人用的
<abine1> 才几个人开发而已
<jackarain> 从用户需求分析, 分析网民平时上网一般在干什么, 我总结了几点, 一, 看网页玩weibo, 二, 看视频看电影或AV, 三聊天泡妞, 四, 不知道了...
<abine1> 被facebook收购了
<jackarain> 从这几大块入手
<abine1> 10亿美金
<abine1> 做个手机应用得了
<jackarain> 四, 应该是网购之类吧, 欢迎补充
<abine1> 远程开机
<abine1> 远程控制的手机应用
<abine1> 用手机控制一些东西的应用
<jackarain> 然后, 从这几块找切入点, 我相信会有, 每个软件都有相应的替代产品. 我就想过做播放AV的播放器...
<I_am_God> 先吃饭
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果要分析国内的网民一般做什么的话，你要多关注业界的报告。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如 cnnic 每半年一次的互联网分析报告。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 国内的网民数量，性别比例，上网模式，上面都有分析。
<abine1> 做手机应用有钱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个的简版是可以公开下载的。
<jackarain> UbuntuTalk: 我觉得不怎么需要看报告, 一般上网就那么几件事.
<ofan> 做h网
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 更深的，有一些智库的分析报告。
<abine1> 用端做后台的手机应用
<abine1> 用云端做后台的手机应用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果你不好好研究市场行为，就闷头去做的话，基本上是在赌博，而且是差不多赔定了的。
<jackarain> 比如说聊天软件, 如果让我来做, 我会选择irc这种方式, 当然不能弄的这么专业, 要通用易用
<abine1> 按月收费的手机应用
<jackarain> 我相信这种方式, 一旦被大众接受, 会比qq都更流行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] irc 支持表情吗？
<abine1> 支持啊
<jackarain> 支持的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果要在国内做聊天，必须要支持图片的表情。
<abine1> 简单的表情
<imadper> 有不支持表情的聊天工具吗?    :)
<jackarain> weibo为什么这么流行, 其实它和blog也没多大区别不是? 只不过是一个微创新
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 国内的网民，很多是习惯用“阿狸”、“流氓兔”之类的表情的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果没有那些表情，会挡住一大批用户的。
<jackarain> 当然要搞就要符合国情嘛, 什么截图呀, 都要有
<abine1> 微博是从推特那里来的
<hamo> jackarain: 微博和普通博客的最大区别不在于长短，而在于聚合和分享
<jackarain> 我知道是从推特来的
<abine1> 推特首创
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 新浪微博和 twitter 的信息模式差别很大。
<MeaCulpa> jackarain: 流行是因为国外的被GFW了吧
<abine1> 新浪垃圾
<jackarain> weibo只是把blog的评论改进了, 和用户之间的关系改进了, 都是一点点, 并不多.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] twitter 是以信息为中心的。
<abine1> 从来不看新浪
<freeflying> roylez_: 主席啊，分割flac并转码还没个软件能做啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 看LinkedIn里阿三的discussion真是...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 新浪微博是走名人路线，以用户为中心的。
<jackarain> 无论如何, weibo在国内流行了, 因为国内网民有这需要, 对吧?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它们的信息流是不同的。
<roylez_> freeflying: 从来没干过
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 转出来了再分嘛
<ofan> jackarain: 那是因为twitter被封了
<abine1> 过不了多久
<ofan> 饭否被搞了
<abine1> 就不流行了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是说这事还得写脚本干呢啊
<jusssagnosticism> blogger和twitter貌似是同一个人搞出来的
<abine1> 这些都是过眼云烟
<abine1> 玩腻了
<abine1> 懒得看
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 大概吧...我这辈子还没遇到值得用flac保存的音乐
<ofan> 国内应用没有一个不是抄的
<ofan> 貌似就豆瓣不是
<imadper> ofan: 具有中国特色的社会主义
<jackarain> 我曾想过实现qvod类似看黄片的玩意, 可惜做的太晚了, 而且个人精力有限...
<abine1> 说好听就是借鉴
<ofan> jackarain: 支持
<abine1> QVOD是有后台服务器的
<imadper> jackarain: 要有 1. 一键隐藏  2. linux支持
<ofan> jackarain: 我可以提供有限的技术支持
<jusssagnosticism> MeaCulpa: wav不是更好吗
<abine1> wav？
<jackarain> ofan: 技术上的问题我都搞定了
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 你学不大哈？
<jusssagnosticism> 难道我记错了？
<jackarain> ofan: 目前开源了
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: flac好.
<ofan> jackarain: linux搞定了？
<ofan> qvod linux上能用？
<imadper> jackarain: 给github地址 ,我给你提供片源...
<jackarain> ofan: qvod在linux上不能用, 但我开发的qvod, 能在linux上用
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: imadper ,只知道flac比ape好，
<ofan> imadper: 色大象果然有货
<MeaCulpa> jusssagnosticism: 我mp3足矣
<abine1> 你厉害
<jusssagnosticism> 跟wav比，就不知道哪个好了
<\rs> 求flac鋼琴曲
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 你名字太长了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 同样是Linux Grp, LinkedIn的discussion质量甚至不如FaceBook...
<imadper> ofan: 有的是.
<imadper> \rs: 纯钢琴? 帮你找找.
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽
<abine1> MP3越听越烦躁
<agnosticism> ofan: 这次行了吧
<sou_> \rs:下了自己转码啊
<jackarain> ofan: 我是crack qvod, 不过, 这个没开源
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我有套用来胎教的协奏曲，纯钢琴的没
<ofan> agnosticism: 还是最长的
<agnosticism> ofan: ...
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 胎教。。
<agnosticism> ofan: 破马的比俺长
<sou_> 我有 理查德
<ofan> agnosticism: 他不在
<jusss_r> ofan: 这次不长了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我几乎没看过linkedin上的discussion
<imadper> \rs: [Stephen Hough][Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos / Paganini Rhapsody 拉赫玛尼诺夫钢琴协奏曲全集 帕格尼尼狂想曲][2004-10-12][FLAC][干脆快速激情的现场录音]   可以吗?
<abine1> 你还留个尾巴
<imadper> \rs: [Alfred Brendel][Brendel spielt Schubert/布伦德尔演奏的舒伯特钢琴作品集][2008限量版][FLAC][(Philips 7CDs)]
<imadper> \rs: 有的是呀, 超级多
<WhiTeMoOn> 没个好耳机，全废
<abine1> 用音响
<\rs> hamo: 我依然不知道 linkedin 是幹什麼的，儘管註冊一年多了
<jusss_r> imadper: 有没有那个神秘园的
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: 不用太好... 听钢琴, 直接dt131, 推好就行了
<\rs> imadper: 怎麼傳
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: 100多
<imadper> \rs: 你有ipv6没?
<jusss_r> imadper: 求song from a secret garden
<imadper> jusss_r: ...神秘园?
<jusss_r> imadper: 嗯，
<hamo> \rs: linkedin就是个一群上了班的大叔大婶们互相gaoji的地方.. cc MeaCulpa
<jusss_r> imadper: wav flac ape都行
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 别看，太二
<jusss_r> imadper: 有没有
<imadper> jusss_r: 在忙, 一会儿
<ofan> \rs: 找工作用的
<MeaCulpa> http://michaelorenz.blogspot.co.at/2012/09/joseph-langes-mozart-portrait.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Michael Lorenz: Joseph Lange's Mozart Portrait
<jusss_r> MeaCulpa: 你有啥好东东没，传两首
<MeaCulpa> jusss_r: 没，都是cd
<MeaCulpa> hamo: .
<\rs> mupdf 幾乎沒法用 j/k 都是部分滾動部分沒有
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 确切的说是阿三gaoji地
<MeaCulpa> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/world/2012/10/121009_cockroach_eating_us.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y BBC中文网 - 国际新闻 - 佛州男子参加吃蟑螂比赛后死亡
<ofan> \rs: 用浏览器
<jusss_r> MeaCulpa: 4.4MHz的CD?
<ofan> 44k吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss_r: 音乐的价值在于内容，而不是载体
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • MYSQL命令行查询中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389389 以前都没有问题的，升级12.04后发现查询中文数据乱码。 +--------------------------+----------------------------+ | character_set_client | utf8 | | character_set_connection | utf8 | | character_set_database | latin1 | | character_set_filesystem | bina …
 * MeaCulpa 你们真低端 :)
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/10/09/wang-peng-metro.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 国内观光：王鹏你妹！
<roylez_> hamo: 等我学了这一手，我就在那里写上“黑毛你妹”
<hamo> roylez_: 我觉得我太有当产品经理的潜质了...http://dooloo.info/p/Q7E
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 嘟噜可以搜索啦！
<jusss_r> MeaCulpa: 平时听什么类型的音乐
<\rs> ofan: 有沒有看過 lock-free queue 以及其他相關的算法
<jackarain> \rs: 有开源的实现
<jackarain> lock-free queue 有开源的实现
<Stifler_t> 嘟嘟好啊
<hamo> roylez_: 如何？
<\rs> jackarain: 我之前看過一篇簡單的，還是挺難想的，而且不知道如何驗證正確性
<roylez_> hamo: 看哥的回复
<jackarain> http://tim.klingt.org/boost_lockfree.tar.gz
<jackarain> \rs: http://tim.klingt.org/boost_lockfree.tar.gz
<Stifler_t> 赞
<jackarain> \rs: 自己下载看看哇
<\rs> jackarain: 404
<ofan> \rs: 看过没写过
<jusss_r> seamonkey感觉有点卡
<ofan> \rs: coolshell上有一篇介绍的
<jusss_r> ff也卡
<ofan> \rs: http://coolshell.cn/articles/8239.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 无锁队列的实现 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<MeaCulpa> jusss_r: 小时候听得那些，外加一些Gothic, Metal
<\rs> ofan: 測試正確性更麻煩了，一種解決辦法是實現成 domain specific language 用解釋器解釋，模擬 兩個/多個 進程執行指令的交錯(interleave)效果
<jusss_r> 除了ie chrome firefox还有其它浏览器没，
<ofan> \rs: 其实可以自己代码里实现spin lock做同步
<MeaCulpa> jusss_r: opera
<abine1> 还有神器
<ofan> \rs: 保证每个函数是thread-safe就可以了
<\rs> ofan: 今天看到 free monad，用此物模擬一個沙盒環境解釋 dsl，枚舉所有指令交錯情況，要求所有執行方案都成功……
<ofan> \rs: 那好麻烦
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 这加湿器前几天才90多 我刚想买就涨到119了
<ofan> \rs: 我觉得只要测试crtical section只有一个线程在执行就可以
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/HeaG.jpeg
<\rs> ofan: lock-free 不是用 critical section 保證一致性的啊，所有對變量的修改指令都要驗證
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/Heap.jpeg
<ofan> \rs: 就是把critical section变原子操作嘛
<kevinyings> hah
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04版本 侧边栏怎么不能自动隐藏啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389393 unity已经设置过里在外观里已经开启里自动隐藏 但是好像就是没效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 jeffstan — 2012-10-09 4:42
<ofan> \rs: 要么就验证操作前后的状态，觉得枚举所有情况太brutal
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/39040.wss  我摸是要把私有cloud进行到底了
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y IBM News room - 2012-10-09 AT&T and IBM Create Breakthrough Global Cloud Service for Businesses - United States
<adam8157> ibm gaoji
<\rs> ofan: 如何證明正確性？需要考慮所有交錯執行順序的。應用 free monad，需要的 boilerplate 已經降至非常小的程度了
<\rs> ofan: 枚舉所有情況需要的代碼量非常少的
<maplebeats> int *p[2]={1,2}; 這樣子寫對麽。。。
<ofan> \rs: 怎么交错？
<\rs> ofan: cloud haskell 模擬了 erlang 中我所知道的大部分功能/模式，actor model，碰到失敗讓進程死用supervisor process重啓，通過link/monitor讓進程獲知其他進程的狀態，……，
<ofan> \rs: 问题是如果是别的原因导致崩溃怎么算
<\rs> ofan: 僞代碼可能類似這樣：run (x:xs) (y:ys) = (exe x >> run xs (y:ys)) && (exe y >> run (x:xs) ys)，
<jiero> 色大象
<jiero> 色大象
<ofan> \rs: 我想得是类似单元测试，验证队列每个函数的precondition和postcondition,再具体的就是验证一段代码的，比如队列里的指针操作
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你昨天也不下来看我
<ofan> \rs: haskell我都没看完，这些看不懂...
<\rs> ofan: 共享變量可以用 state monad，模擬外部的環境。比竟是一套 dsl，你想怎麼解釋都行，執行 或是 pretty print
<adam8157> jiero: 就停三两分钟 =,=
 * imadper 三分钟不够一炮的...
<\rs> ofan: 這是我看到最具啓發意義的，DSL 的設計不只是用來執行，還可以 pretty print
 * adam8157 保佑新一代亲儿子有4寸左右大小屏幕的
<adam8157> imadper: nnnnd
<jiero> adam8157: 下来就别上去了。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> jiero: =,=
<imadper> jiero: ...
 * adam8157 保佑新一代亲儿子有4寸左右大小的小屏幕的
 * adam8157 保佑新一代亲儿子有4寸左右大小的小屏幕的
 * adam8157 保佑新一代亲儿子有4寸左右大小的小屏幕的
 * I_am_God slaps adam8157 around a bit with a large trout
<jiero> adam8157:  LG E960 Mako surfaces in photos, may be the future Nexus phone
<ofan> \rs: 用什么写倒无所谓
<adam8157> jiero: 下一代估计有好几个的
<ofan> \rs: c++也能搞dsl
<ofan> boost里什么都有
<MeaCulpa> http://lists.baseurl.org/pipermail/yum-commits/2012-May/004628.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [yum-commits] 2 commits - test/revdepupdatetests.py yum/__init__.py
 * MeaCulpa yum现在能搞反向依赖了？
<ofan> adam8157: galaxy note 2?
 * MeaCulpa 少了喷点一个~
<adam8157> ofan: 我才不要大屏啊!!!
<ofan> adam8157: ä¹°iphone5
<jiero> ofan:  买 iphone 16 和 galaxy 23 啊。
<jiero> 剑和盾
<ofan> \rs: 而且不知道haskell的多线程用啥，自己的并发支持？
 * jiero 想要一个电阻屏幕的。
 * jiero 厌脑残电容屏幕的都不能用指甲操作
<maplebeats> jiero: ...............
<maplebeats> jiero: 你被nokia洗腦了麽。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 全都需要擦，擦啥？
<jiero> maplebeats: 多点能干什么不是游戏之外的？
<palomino|working> lumia920不是说可以么 , jiero
<Stifler_t> 啥时候能用眼神操作就好了
<jiero> palomino|working: 哦
<palomino|working> 戴手套都能操作
<jiero> 不知道
<\rs> ofan: 用什麼寫確實無所謂，這個任務haskell應該是最省事的。green process，cloud haskell 應該實現了 erlang 那樣允許大規模 green processes
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> 再也不用iphone专用香肠了
<maplebeats> jiero: 電容對手指好。。。而且壽命也久
 * jiero 直接拿耳机接头操作
<jusss_r> adam8157: google的亲儿子？
<adam8157> jusss_r: .
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jusss_r> adam8157: 啥型号？
<adam8157> jusss_r: 下一代, 还不晓得
<jiero> jusss_r: google 23
 * adam8157 保佑新一代亲儿子有4寸左右大小的小屏幕的
<palomino|working> 下一代奔着6寸去
<ofan> \rs: erlang就不存在同步什么的了把，haskell代码是少点
<jusss_r> adam8157: 你咋开始关心android了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 玩过yocto么
<jusss_r> adam8157: 你不是Nokia的忠实用户吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要换机了/
<jiero> adam8157: 下一代是10寸屏幕的说机
 * adam8157 下一代如果没有小屏幕的话, 咱就还是买这一代(会降价) cc roylez hamo 
<jyfl987> 话说360那个特供机不错 价格1k5
<jyfl987> tegra3
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 但是喜欢亲儿子, 却讨厌大屏
<jyfl987> 4.7寸屏
<jiero> jyfl987: 下一个我买 jolla 那群傻瓜或者 firefox os 那群笨蛋的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买个n7好了
<ofan> \rs: 看了下cloud haskell是分布式的，你是要用多个进程跑测试样例？
<jusss_r> adam8157: 3.5"感觉打字还是不爽
<jyfl987> 我也要考虑换个机器了 我这g7电池太坑了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你预算多少？
<jusss_r> 俺也要换
<adam8157> jyfl987: 亲儿子嘛 2K多点现在也就
<imadper> adam8157: 等webos吧...
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 快了.
<imadper> jiero: 快了.
<jusss_r> imadper: 你那veer买了？
<adam8157> imadper: 不玩儿小众
<jiero> adam8157: 准备找女朋友了？
<ofan> ä¹°firefox os
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我预算是不超过1k5
<imadper> jusss_r: 没... openwebos不支持老的soc
<jyfl987> 我再也不买3k的手机了
<imadper> adam8157: 大众... 买mtk...
<adam8157> jiero: huh?
<jusss_r> imadper: 那还换不
<jyfl987> ofan: 硬件好就行 webos也是linux
<jiero> ofan:  firefox os 。。。难看
<jyfl987> android也是 没什么的
<imadper> jusss_r: 不了... 等新的webos的设备出来再说
<\rs> ofan: 不是……目的是寫 lock-free 代碼，手段使用 free monad + 枚舉所有可知執行序列 測試正確性
<jiero> adam8157: 买wp8啊
<jusss_r> imadper: 还有新的？不是已经挂了吗
<imadper> jusss_r: 屁... 怎么可能
<imadper> jusss_r: 你有关注webos的几个社区吗?
<ofan> \rs: 好吧 没明白具体咋操作
<jusss_r> jiero: wp是真心贵呀
<\rs> ofan: http://www.haskellforall.com/2012/06/you-could-have-invented-free-monads.html
<jiero> ofan imadper  jusss_r :  惠普招聘webOS开源系统工程师位于上海和加州
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Haskell for all: Why free monads matter
<jusss_r> imadper: 没
<jiero> 这个openwebos能干嘛？
<jiero> 能赚钱吗？为啥投钱啊
<jusss_r> imadper: 只知道很久前hp把webos给停了
<imadper> jusss_r: 那你知道的还真少...
<imadper> jusss_r: openwebos 1.0刚刚放出来
<imadper> jiero: 上海, 没法去
<imadper> jiero: 北京我就去
<jusss_r> imadper: 嗯，难道webos又起死回生了？
<imadper> jusss_r: 必须呀
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 开源了而已
<jusss_r> imadper: 不是据说openwebos是永远停留在虚拟机里面吗。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 而且有产品
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没有厂家推，手机OS没前途的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 擦，虚拟机
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有, 华为要出
<MeaCulpa> 华为 。。。
<imadper> jusss_r: 据谁说?
<Stifler_t> clear
<jusss_r> imadper: 华为出openwebos还是webos?
<imadper> jusss_r: webos怎么出?!!!
<jusss_r> imadper: 网上说的，openwebos就是一直在虚拟机里运行
<jlzhang> 大家好
<jusss_r> imadper: chinaunix的一篇文章
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<imadper> jusss_r: 瞎扯的都是
<jlzhang> 这里可以问FreeBSD的问题吗？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过移植到了 Nexus One 里了。
<jusss_r> jlzhang: 这里可以问win的问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: openwebos。。。
<jlzhang> 我安装了一个应用程序，需要rehash刷新才能访问到。
<jlzhang> 但我安装了一个库文件，要怎要刷新才能让系统访问到呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何你突然转性要买智能机了呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你下一步是不是要注册微薄账户了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 咋可能...
<jlzhang> 刚安装了pam_pwdfile。需要在配置文件里输入绝对路径才能访问到这个库文件。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你能解释下为何要用智能机么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 以前你也跟我说不可能用智能机的
<jlzhang> 用相对路径就不行……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我从来没说过"不会用"
<Stifler_t> yeah,能上G+喽
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你臆断呢
<jusss_r> Oooops: 为毛是两个ip登录
<jusss_r> 想换个4"的手机，
<jusss_r> 3.5"打字一定不爽
<jlzhang> 要重启才能刷新么？
<adam8157> maplebeats1: 毕业了?
<maplebeats1> adam8157: 沒有呢
<adam8157> maplebeats: 那你急啥
<maplebeats> adam8157: 找個實習總比在學校混實驗室好。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 实验室舒服多了!
<imadper> maplebeats: 我们实验室这学期开学招了好多妹子!!!
<maplebeats> imadper: 沒有妹子。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 那也是实验室舒服!
<maplebeats> imadper: 而且我們現在的實驗好扯蛋啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 你们实验室有老师?
<imadper> maplebeats: 那不行
<I_am_God> 你们都是学生啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 我们实验室只有学生. 没有老师
<imadper> maplebeats: 没项目, 没任务
<maplebeats> imadper: 有老師給我們個任務。。。然後就消失了
<imadper> maplebeats: 渣实验室
<maplebeats> imadper: 同感。。。而且它丫的還要考試
<imadper> maplebeats: 考试??!! 更渣...
<imadper> maplebeats: 你去实习吧...
<maplebeats> imadper: 在找......
<imadper> hamo: 你悬了
<imadper> maplebeats: 今年不好找
<jusss_r> moto 的里程碑咋样
<imadper> maplebeats: 今年就业形势太差.
<maplebeats> imadper: 的確
<hamo> imadper: 啥？
<hamo> adam8157: 建议考虑老罗那手机
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好 那你刚才说你不可能用微波的 我先给你抓个图 将来看你怎么说
<imadper> hamo: 刚听说, ibm北京这边, 清实习生呢... 没人头
<imadper> hamo: 多数的实习生,  都不留了
<imadper> hamo: 没有正式岗位的人头
<hamo> imadper: 不急...他摸不留爷，自有留爷处
<I_am_God> 你们还是别实习了
<imadper> hamo: 恩
<imadper> I_am_God: 那干嘛...
<I_am_God> 做点自己想做的
<imadper> I_am_God: 吃得起饭再说
<maplebeats> imadper: 就是啊，吃不起飯才是最大的問題
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不错么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啥?~
<imadper> maplebeats: 找过红旗没有?
<imadper> maplebeats: 跟他们的人聊聊.
<maplebeats> imadper: 我在重慶。。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 我在广州, 都来北京实习了!
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 妹子
<maplebeats> imadper: 也對
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 大一新生, 萌妹子那种, 不合你的口味吧....
<imadper> maplebeats: 重庆本地实习太不靠谱了
<I_am_God> imadper: 你学什么的
<imadper> maplebeats: 重庆本地软件公司多吗?
<ofan> imadper: 那是因为你是北京人
<maplebeats> imadper: 壓根就是坑爹
<jyfl987> imadper: 你要跑路了？
<imadper> I_am_God: 学软件工程的... 其实是打酱油的
<imadper> jyfl987: 没呀?
<imadper> ofan: 我们这里也有实习生是别的城市的.
<imadper> ofan: 西安的, 东北的, 都有
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 萌，都是丑女的借口，恶心
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .... 好吧....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 学那个的，出来就是mgr
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我一直觉得, 我们专业跟软件工程没关系
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你啥专业
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 根本没学过工程管理的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我啥时候说我不可能用微波....
<hamo> imadper: 我喜欢萌妹纸
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 现在一切专业都和软件工程有关系
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 就叫 软将工程
<hamo> imadper: 求介绍
<imadper> hamo: 喜欢去吧.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 但是我们专业就叫这个
<imadper> hamo: 你先去了广州, 我再帮你介绍
 * maplebeats 混淡，我們學校招程序猿最多
<hamo> imadper: 拽一个来帝都嘛
<imadper> hamo: 都比我还小... 没法实习.
<hamo> imadper: 那估计都是95后了吧？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我还是CS毕业的呢
<imadper> hamo: 不是... 93 94居多
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 挺好.
<hamo> imadper: 洗翻这个年龄段的
<imadper> hamo: 喜欢去吧, 跟我无关...
<imadper> hamo: 你丫在北京,  怎么给你介绍广州的妹子呀!
<imadper> hamo: 这不是坑人家嘛!
<ofan> imadper: 来一个
<hamo> imadper: 所以我说拉几个来北京嘛
 * imadper 都给我滚粗~
<imadper> hamo: 你要是去广州, 倒是可以考虑给你介绍一个
<adam8157> imadper: 我申请的显示器HOHO还没给我买来
<imadper> adam8157: 问问他?
<adam8157> imadper: 兴许他还放假呢
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 也对....
 * maplebeats 做實驗去了。。。各位午安
<imadper> adam8157: 别急... 可能回来就有了.. 反正不着急要的东西
<hamo> imadper: 签哪了？
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> imadper: 你工作签哪了？
<imadper> hamo: 我? 我没地方签呀...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 你刚才说的
<imadper> jyfl987: 你不是有截图吗?
<jyfl987> 13:02 < jyfl987> adam8157: 那你下一步是不是要注册微薄账户了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥微波啊? 啥啊?
<jyfl987> 13:02 <@adam8157> jyfl987: 咋可能...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微博 不是微波....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然不会注册那玩儿
 * adam8157 真爷们儿 不微博
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我已经截图了 就等你用的那一天
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> 这一句 也要截图
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Upgrade/149452
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> hamo: 你理解能力提升不少呢最近
<jyfl987> 等你用的时候 拿出来打你脸 adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 你来恶心我?
 * MeaCulpa cat irclogs/\#ubuntu-cn.log | grep 真爷们 | wgetpaste 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: +1
<Stifler_t> 高知社群......
<hamo> adam8157: 我说价
<ofan> adam8157: 不微薄+1
<MeaCulpa> http://bpaste.net/show/50094/
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 记得监督
<Stifler_t> G+不?
<adam8157> hamo: 这个当然的事情
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要不grep下 adam以前说智能机的言论吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 包括twitter之类的所有microblog?
<ofan> 只用twitter
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: twitter是有的
<Stifler_t> 怎么上？
<MeaCulpa> cat irclogs/\#ubuntu-cn.log | grep 'adam.*智能' | wgetpaste
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你以前可是说不上社交网的
<MeaCulpa> http://bpaste.net/show/50096/
<adam8157> hamo: 这position是给前段时间那个配套的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 怎么都是你挑逗Adam的话
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蛋蛋没回答
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦 我就一个twitter, 不信你翻log, 我讨厌重度的社交网站而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为你的记录不全
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可能太久远，我的log
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，上小秘
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 把记录全抓下来找下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他急性差, 老记错我的话
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 上小秘？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: bot
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我记得多年前我有bot...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我记得那时候我bot发log去posterous
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 当然，说话的人的id隐去了，但是还是撤掉了
<jyfl987> 去 你自己记性差 要说记性 这里没几个比我好的
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得facebook招聘真低端呢 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Career_Campus/148611
<hamo> > "蛋！" * 65535
<kk> hamo, 蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！蛋！
<hamo> adam8157: 工作再找下去，我都能当猎头了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 现在如何了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 面过几家了
<adam8157> hamo: 卖我到us
<hamo> adam8157: 你看fb那活...我真觉得就是面个英语
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 等贵摸的消息...难道是价把他们吓到了？
<ofan> fb貌似在国内招了不少了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 面了C家的一个猎头...
<ofan> 直接办签证
<hamo> ofan: 而且从JD看，活也很低端啊
<ofan> hamo: 要求应该不低
<MeaCulpa> 低端活也需要人干
<jusss_r> htc Dream的键盘不错有Menu Search键
<ofan> 看intel的jd，直接把本科排除在sponsorship之外
<hamo> ofan: intel是不招本科生
<hamo> ofan: 变态公司
<piggybox> intel中国？
<ofan> piggybox: 米国
<ofan> 本科不给办，研究生除非很牛逼才给你办
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美资大公司本科身招的很少
<imadper> hamo: 有啥适合我的工作没?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 先出去再说 管他干什么 除了不做鸭 其他都可以
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一般都是招一把硕士进去，过几年再招一把有经验的本科来干活
<hamo> imadper: 帽帽
 * MeaCulpa 有一个同学在Intel写Qt
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 感觉硕士真有点鸡肋
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥
<imadper> hamo: 不留我可能...
<imadper> hamo: 没有人头
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 帽帽也没人头了？
<imadper> hamo: 恩
<imadper> hamo: 至少我们组是
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 做科研比本科也就强那么一点，做技术甚至都没本科的强
<hamo> imadper: 帽帽不是要扩招么...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美资的思路可能还是美式的，本科只是基础，分科在硕士进行，但是国内高考就分科了
<imadper> hamo: 不知道adam组
<hamo> adam8157: 你们有人头没？
<imadper> hamo: jboss或者hss那边吧?
<imadper> adam8157: 对呀, 你们有人头没?
<adam8157> hamo: you
<hamo> imadper: hss不错
<imadper> adam8157: 给我留着...
<adam8157> hamo: 应该是有
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 我就不找工作了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 美国大学的本科毕业就是啥都不会的普通人阿
<imadper> hamo: hss不知道干啥的...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要妞么？ 这里有个日本妞在github上征 https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: norinori2222/boyfriend_require · GitHub
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那不一定吧
<hamo> imadper: 云忽悠
<imadper> hamo: 我就喜欢忽悠... 要多跟 MeaCulpa 学习
<ofan> 我看有不少水平可以的
<hamo> imadper: 推荐你去贵摸
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 本科专业分得不细，牛人早就牛了，但是大公司不是招牛人阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实很科学 天朝初中可能就把知识给塞满了
<imadper> hamo: 没看我刚跟你说吗, 18m都没人头了
<imadper> hamo: 不知道上海那边怎么着
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 关键硕士学得也不是特专业的
<hamo> imadper: 部分岗位而已...忽悠永远缺人
<imadper> hamo: 有个朋友在北京的, 说没法留
<imadper> hamo: ....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个妹子有意思
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 的确有趣。
<hamo> jyfl987: 发多撸上了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大公司招什么人
<MeaCulpa> ofan: dunno... master
<imadper> roylez: 给你推荐个电影?
<Stifler_t> TEST
<kk> Stifler_t, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 你有兴趣？
<imadper> roylez: 无法触碰. 挺好看的.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: no
<roylez> imadper: .
<roylez> imadper: 不好看我ban你一周
<hamo> roylez: ...
<imadper> roylez: 必须好看!
<imadper> roylez: 不好看ban三周都行
<ofan> imadper: 搅基片？
<hamo> imadper: 爱情片？
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 还真是
<hamo> imadper: 动作片？
<hamo> imadper: 爱情动作片？
<imadper> hamo: gaoji片
<ofan> imadper: ban一年
<imadper> ofan: 不怕
<hamo> imadper: 那发给主席吧...我不好这一口
<ofan> imadper: 这是在暗示什么？
<imadper> ofan: .........
<imadper> ofan: 暗示, hamo 每次都是被迫的...
<wolftankk> 这个姑娘要贴个照片就好了
<hamo> wolftankk: ...
<hamo> wolftankk: 是要下手还是对着照片撸？
<wolftankk> 下手啊
<ofan> hamo: 下手撸
<wolftankk> ….
<wolftankk> 对着撸 直接找个a片就行了
<roylez> imadper: 你完蛋了
<adam8157> imadper: 法国的?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 我新电脑的硬盘是不是让ubuntu给弄坏了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389403 情况说一下：今年9月2号买的新电脑，i3-2350,500G硬盘，2G内存，ATI 7450和Intel HD3000双显卡，WIN 7和 ubuntu双系统。 装完12.04后，发现一个问题：打开程序的速度比较慢，而且硬盘灯老是在闪。今 …
<imadper> adam8157: 忘了...
<imadper> roylez: 看完再说...
<imadper> adam8157: 不过真的挺好看的倒是
<hamo> imadper: 求提供片子
<imadper> hamo: 你要啥片子>?
<imadper> hamo: 我没有同志片, 可能要让你是忘了
<imadper> 失望
<hamo> imadper: 就你发主席那个
<adam8157> hamo: lixian
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157:  你果然是看过了
<adam8157> hamo: æ­£loading
<imadper> hamo: 我没给发... 我只说名字了
<adam8157> imadper: http://movie.douban.com/subject/6786002/ ?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 触不可及 (豆瓣)
<imadper> adam8157: 对, 就是这个
<imadper> hamo: 给你推荐一个耳机
<imadper> 蛤蟆
<imadper> hamo: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A10-099-5C7/Reviews-3.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 用户评论-CREATIVE 创新 Aurvana In-Ear 3 双平衡电枢驱动监听级入耳式耳机听感秒杀UM2,高达98%的环境降噪,顶级高低音无源分频设计,监听神器! - 新蛋中国
<hamo> imadper: 推荐给蛋蛋壕吧
<imadper> hamo: 亮点在评论
<imadper> hamo: 马上接上电脑，做初步评估首先，拿来了苍老师的作品，大家知道，老师德艺双馨，声音柔弱中带着坚强，坚强中带着希望，希望中。。就全是欲望了~K3声音中频稳固，特别是男猪脚，努力撞击苍老师臀部时，我都要哭了，临场感很好。苍老师，坚持住！接下来是红音红姐姐，姐姐是风情的代表人物，声音高亢而有力，是测试高频çš
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 我就知道你发的没什么好东西
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣, 是不是很适合你~
<hamo> imadper: 渣渣你妹...那是主席
<imadper> hamo: 啥主席?
<imadper> roylez: ^^
<hamo> imadper:  渣渣是主席
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: roylez ....
<hamo> imadper: 他很忙，没时间看irc..
<imadper> ...
<hamo> huntxu: 掉线胡
 * jyfl987 可悲 沦落到跟你们为伍
<roylez> tenzu: 帽子
<onlylove> 可怜的hamo遭报应了
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐
<tenzu> 为黑毛超度一下
<tenzu> hamo: 你肥奶了
<hamo> tenzu:   坏淫
 * amosk @lijiang
<tenzu> hamo: 哦米豆腐, 是你自己乱说话
<MeaCulpa> amosk: 炮兵基地阿
<amosk> MeaCulpa, 马上撤离，去@大理
<adam8157> hamo: akong去找机油了貌似
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 用kvm不？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 不用
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 求cli挂lun 命令
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 什么叫挂lun?
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: linux? mount?
<hamo> adam8157: congw已经不在lijiang了
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 给kvm的虚拟机挂盘
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 点鼠标点得要吐了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Wubi安装Ubuntu12.04.1问题，求帮助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389405 我将ISO镜像解压到硬盘，然后使用wubi.exe将Ubuntu安装到C盘。 重启之后就一直出现以下画面： Code: Completing the Ubuntu installation For more installation boot option;Press 'Esc' now... 0 _ 界面一直显示这样的 …
<adam8157> hamo: 怎么批评程序员：你代码写了些屎？Perl：有你这么用Perl的？正则表达式、特殊变量哪儿去了？Python：你自己看看，写成什么了？你缩进怎么不用空格呢？Ruby：你知道什么叫面向对象么？写些面向过程的东西！PHP：这是好几坨啊？Java：看得出来是个老Java程序员！
<hamo> adam8157: 黑的好
<onlylove> 为什么我的机器以前能正常硬解的视频现在不行了……
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 那就不知道了，kvm应该全是cli的吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没看懂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就是说写java的 写的越多越烂...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> 不带你这么黑的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: twitter上看来的 哈哈
 * hamo java黑表示很高兴
<ofan> hamo: 为毛黑
<hamo> ofan: 不喜欢java
<ofan> j8编译中
<ofan> 打字都卡
<ofan> hamo: 我现在都不黑java了
<hamo> ofan: 你的j8功能真强大...lol
<ofan> hamo: 。。。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/q7iaj.png
<adam8157> hamo: 如何夸程序员？通用的夸法：你这个代码写得真好看。夸C程序员：你这代码不看注释就能懂，写得真好。夸Ruby程序员：我艹太神奇了，它怎么做到的！夸Perl程序员：这个正则表达式碉堡了。夸Python程序员：Pythonic！夸Java程序员：你写的代码一点都不像Java！
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 发多撸上去
<palomino|working> ..... , adam8157
<palomino|working> 这个正则表达式碉堡了......
<ofan> 好困
<imadper> hamo: adam8157 gaoji问题, __alloc_pages_nodemask 这个宏来分配内存, 如果出错, 并且没有panic的话, 是不是一定会返回NULL?
<hamo> imadper: 不懂，过于gaoji
<hamo> imadper: emacs里的C-i啥功能？
<imadper> hamo: 啥? 那不就是tab吗?
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 你的tab什么功能, 他就是什么功能吧
<imadper> hamo: 难道你那里不是?
<hamo> imadper: 那给再推荐个代替C-space的mark的快捷键
<hamo> imadper: 貌似就是
<imadper> hamo: M-@
<hamo> imadper: 有木有稍微好按一点的
<imadper> hamo: 自己bind去
<hamo> imadper: 这些快捷键你都记得？
<imadper> hamo: 不可能呀
<imadper> hamo: C-h k
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 忘了它了
<imadper> hamo: 怎么啦?
<imadper> hamo: ....
<imadper> hamo: oracle你投过没有?
<hamo> imadper: 木有...
<hamo> imadper: 不想去
<imadper> hamo: ... 哦, 对, 想起来了
<imadper> hamo: 问过你
<hamo> imadper: emc你投没？
<imadper> hamo: 想投, 还没呢
<hamo> imadper: 再不投晚了吧
<jusssagnosticism> hi
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jusssagnosticism> gebjgd: chacha竟然没search和menu键
<sd44> kk
<sd44> kk 说话
<kk> sd44, “纬纬”。  ㍨ 
<jusssagnosticism> kk: 说话
<kk> jusssagnosticism, “纬纬”。  ㍨ 
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 勇士
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 你改名字了...
<Stifler_t> test
<kk> Stifler_t, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<Stifler_t> @tq
<Stifler_t> tq
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 只是加了个后缀。。。
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 你的defy自带的输入法还在不
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 我就没用defy自带的系统，我用的miui
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/208844.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 韩文在世界文字奥运会上获冠_IT与体育_cnBeta.COM
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 我想找个带search键的输入法，
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 推荐百度输入法
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 因为现在很多手机把search键给去掉了
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 百度输入法带search键？
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 啥search建？
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: http://baike.baidu.com/albums/4271872/4271872/1/1387862.html#1387862$d56b3634815b896c5ab5f53d
<kk> jusssagnosticism,啥网址y 摩托罗拉Defy词条图册_百度百科
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 就是可以自动搜索输入的词条是么？
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 主要是为了andchat的nick自动补全需要search键，
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 所以才需要在输入法那添加个search键，因为有些手机把search键去掉了，比如三星 中兴之类的
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 好吧...我都是手打补全的
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: ...
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 我正在找一款带search键的输入法，找到给你一份，要不
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 要
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛君
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389417 我安装的是ubuntu11.10版 安装好后怎么没办法连接网络呀 老是出现连接网络对话框 我输入帐号 密码 可就是连接不上 反复提示 新手请教 统计信息: 发表于 由 孙升S — 2012-10-09 16:44
<ofan> 每个老程序员的身边都有一个药盒子，从药盒子就能看出是什么程序员。 隔壁是头痛药——偏头痛——老板。 对过是风油精——经常出差——web程序员。 我的是红花油——左手小指痛——emacs程序员…
<hamo> ofan: ...
<hamo> ofan: 黑的不好...买个脚踏板就可以了
<ofan> hamo: 恩
<ofan> hamo: 你用emacs?
<hamo> ofan: .
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 有没有带search键的android输入法
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 看Moto Defy ZTE Blade的图片上输入法里都有search键，可是却搜不到这样的输入法，很奇怪
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: google pinyin
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: google pinyin带search键？
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 带tab键
<oinil> 花了一晚上的时间，从initscripts迁移到了systemd
<ofan> 切到andchat的时候会自动使用带tab的键盘
<kevinyings>  oinil  why ?
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 没发现google pinyin带tab键呀
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: andchat不是一直用search键自动补全吗
<kevinyings> oinil,  有多少东西做呢？
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: tab也可以
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 我的有
<zodiac1111_> 六指 emacs 魔
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 你的是啥版本的，给俺传过来
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: nexus竟然没search键
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 不知道，直接下的
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: market?啥版本
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 为毛现在有些android把search键给去了，不懂
<huntxu> nexus s 有搜索
<huntxu> 不過幾乎沒用到 = =
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: andchat的nick自动补全会用到,
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 其它貌似还真没用到search键的地发
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 我在想iphone上的irc软件有没有nick自动补全
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 寫個patch，搖一搖就補全嘛
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 然后就看到一个人每隔10秒左右就在那摇一摇，LOL
<huntxu> jusssagnosticism: 不然還真是沒別的辦法，要麽上全鍵盤的也不錯
<jusssagnosticism> huntxu: 嗯，全键盘还是很好的，
<jusssagnosticism> 对于国外的网站链接是取代当前窗口而不是新建窗口，感觉很不习惯！！！
<jusssagnosticism> 为毛要取代当前窗口
<jusssagnosticism> 既然要取代当前窗口，firefox chrome之类的标签设置不就没意义了，直接用ie6行了
<dwj> .
<dwj> lai le .
<kevinyings> 谁有twitter帐号让我follow一下
<kevinyings> ?
<kevinyings> ?
<kevinyings> ?
<kevinyings> ?
<kevinyings> ?
<kevinyings> ?
<kk> kevinyings:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<dwj> twitter 在中国不能注册的吧。。
<dwj> kk is a robot ..
<kk> dwj, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<dwj> kk: ok 好的， 看看。。
<kk> dwj, 然后呢？。  ㍩ 
<kevinyings> dwj, ^-^
<dwj> kk: 你人在呢。。
<kk> dwj, 奥克兰，加利福尼亚州。  ㍪ 
<dwj> kk: 然后学习下， 看看自己是否也能弄一个。。
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 更新管理器 - 更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389419 首先，我用的是UBUNTU 12.04。 刚刚学习LINUX。 遇到问题， 初始化包信息时遇到无法解决的问题。 请汇报这个“update-manager”软件包的错误，并且将如下信息包含在报告中： 'E:Encountered a section with no …
<houge> 各位有没有在平板上安装ubuntu的经验。
<palomino|working> 没装过
<jusssagnosticism> 没有，据说智器的可以
<houge> 主要问题是如何从sdcard启动？我已经将image按照ubuntu的wiki dd进去了
<jusssagnosticism> 而且貌似用chroot
<houge> jusssagnosticism: 智器的只有一款，我现在用同事的玩，:P
<houge> 她的智器是Q8
<jusssagnosticism> 吃饭，选修
<hamo> adam8157 可算来了
<hamo> adam8157 跟你请教问题呢
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<dwj> .
<hamo> adam8157 我在bash里想求 'c' 和 'a'的ascii码差多少，怎么搞
<adam8157> hamo: =2
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 我说自动的
<adam8157> hamo: no idea...
<abine1> 最近有个处理视频的任务
<abine1> 现在的机子跑不动
<abine1> 处理器性能太弱了
<abine1> 真有想马上装一台新机
<oinil_> test
<kk> oinil_, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<WhiTeMoOn> 回家
<gxl> @oinil: hi
<oinil> gxl: hi
<gxl> :)
<gxl> ???
<oinil> gxl: pm
<gxl> @oinil : ???
<gxl> dao di yao bu yao jia @?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 断网状态下安装网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389421 我的网卡是Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller，无线网卡是Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card，安装ubuntu之后两个网卡驱动都没有，请问怎么离线安装网卡驱动啊？求大神啊！！！ 统计信息:  …
<jianghu> 没有合适的驱动 linux驱动很蛋疼
<jusssagnosticism> hi
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<abine1> 用推土机的8150 好，还是英特尔的3770K？
<jusssagnosticism> 有人     吗
<chenhaixiao> 人好少啊
<abine1> 一大堆呢
<abine1> 你怎么说好少？
 * jusssagnosticism 想换手机
<abine1> 那就换
<abine1> 我有个诺基亚N78
<abine1> 换给你
<abine1> 键盘失灵了
<jusssagnosticism> nokia...
<abine1> 恩
<jusssagnosticism> 没vpn ssh ...
<abine1> 有VPN
<abine1> 可以用来连接电脑上网的
<jusssagnosticism> pptp ?
<abine1> 3G网络
<abine1> hspa之类的
<jusssagnosticism> nokia有个很大的缺陷就是屏幕太亮
<abine1> 网速蛮快的
<jusssagnosticism> 貌似很多机子都这样
<abine1> 可以调节啊
<jusssagnosticism> 说的就是调到最低
<abine1> 亮度可以调到很暗的
<jusssagnosticism> 用外置软件可以调
<abine1> 你是半夜醒过来看的手机么？
<abine1> 半夜醒过来，看手机会觉得屏幕太亮了
<jusssagnosticism> 不喜欢强光的手机，尤其是看电子书时
<abine1> 不管调到多暗
<abine1> 都会很刺眼
<jusssagnosticism> 有没有kindle那种屏幕的手机
<abine1> 话说
<abine1> 木有
<jusssagnosticism> 为啥不出那种手机
<abine1> 那是电纸书用的
<jusssagnosticism> 给kindle加个电话功能不就行了，而且加电话啥功能的跟屏幕有没关系
<abine1> 这样好了
<abine1> 你买个普通的手机加上一个kindle
<abine1> 就得了
<jusssagnosticism> abine1: 。。。
<abine1> 一个最低价的普通手机
<abine1> 用来打电话就行
<abine1> 发发短信的
<abine1> 就够用了
<abine1> 我在想要不要买一台新的电脑
<jusssagnosticism> abine1: 这又回到那个经典的哲学问题了，all in one,还是one in one
<abine1> 我现在的电脑性能不够用
<jusssagnosticism> abine1: Emacs vs vi
<abine1> allinone现然很贵
<jusssagnosticism> 那到底是all in one 还是one in one
<abine1> FX8150和3770K
<abine1> 该选哪个呢？
<abine1> 我用来处理视频的
<jusssagnosticism> 俺是小白
<abine1> 每一张图片都是1千多万像素
<abine1> 现在的电脑主机跑不动哦
<abine1> 好慢
<abine1> 快要崩溃了
<abine1> 渲染个高清视频要一整天
<cynic> :quit
<cynic> 这个频道好多人。。
<abine1> 不多
<abine1> 才几十
<cynic> 已然很多了，好久没用irc
<jusssagnosticism> 一看到圣战就兴奋呀
<abine1> 你阿拉伯人么》
<Stifler_t> ...
<abine1> 看到圣战？
<jiero> 到了。
<abine1> 罗姐
<jusssagnosticism> abine1: emacs vs vi
<\rs> adam8157: virsh 怎麼信件一個 qemu 的 .xml
<adam8157> \rs: 新建? 我没咋用过...
<abine1>     业界最高性能的视频引擎能实现近乎于零的时延，可为多用户高清会议实现逼真的通信体验
<abine1>     具有 ARM®  与 DSP 内核以及视频图形加速器的集成芯片可同时处理三个 1080p60 fps 视频流，支持最新应用与直观的用户界面
<abine1> 北京2011年3月2日电 /美通社亚洲/ -- 日前，德州仪器 (TI) 宣布推出高性能 TMS320DM8168 达芬奇 (DaVinci) 数字媒体处理器与软件兼容型低功耗 TMS320DM8148 达芬奇数字媒体处理器，进一步壮大了其达芬奇数字媒体处理器平台产品阵营。利用这两款业界领先的视频处理器，TI 将帮助实现逼真的视频通信，为人们带来更优异的通信体验，加强公共安全，使实时汽车
<abine1> 视觉系统支持更安全的驾驶，并为消费者带来最高质量的娱乐体验，凡此种种，不一而足。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 哈哈哈。以后所有车窗玻璃都是屏幕了。。。
<jiero> 透明屏幕。。。
<abine1> 台式电脑的芯片怎么没有这么牛啊
<abine1> 】去上班了
<chenhaixiao> 虽不明，但觉厉
<jiero> 因为是回放。
<jiero> 台式机本来就是工作用的——为啥普通台式机玩游戏比不上游戏机啊！
<\rs> adam8157: ubuntu 沒 virt-install
<adam8157> \rs: 我基本没咋用过 =,=
<\rs> adam8157: o, aptitude install virtinst
<frandom> .info
<jiero> frandom.info？
<frandom> yeah,I am trying some instructions.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想问问各位大大，ubuntu有没有源码呢？可以自己编译的那种 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389426 想下一个ubuntu的源码，然后看一看它的图形界面是怎么做的，然后自己编译一个镜像安装 谢谢各位了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuangrenyishi — 2012-10-09 20:07
 * frandom listen to music
<JacquesW> 2
<jusssagnosticism> 冒泡排序，今天晚上的作业
 * jiero Slaps jusssagnosticism around a bit with a large trout.
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 。。。
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 你需要先打开emacs,然后在拍打完后就可以使用emacs了，
<hadoop90> hi all
<kk> hadoop90, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: a[2][3]会被编译器改成啥？只知道a[2]==*(a+2)
<\rs> adam8157: 求助如何取消執行 dnsmasq：http://bpaste.net/show/50145/
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 两个一维的
<_____aaaa> adam8157: kk的代码在哪？记得么，我想看下
<adam8157> kk: 源代码
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 它不理你
<adam8157> _____aaaa: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<kk> adam8157, 你在做什么？  ㍬ 
<adam8157> \rs: libvirt的东西 我只用开机关机重启console.... 惭愧啊
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: a[2][3]==还是不懂
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 相当于两个a[3]连在一起
<\rs> adam8157: 求同事
<adam8157> \rs: 现在貌似不在呢
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 感觉好像是乘法
<\rs> adam8157: ssh 着，對 remote 的網絡做操作，ssh鏈接會保持不斷吧
<adam8157> \rs: virsh console foo 咯
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 可以这么说吧
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 我没咋用过二维数组
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于设置-亮度和锁屏-中的“关闭屏幕”？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389430 笔记本，系统：12.04 AMD64，亮度和锁屏的设置中的“关闭屏幕”，发现好像不是关闭屏幕，只是黑屏。在黑夜中，侧面看液晶屏，是亮的，只是亮度很低而已。 没有命令 xset d …
<_____aaaa> 语言千万种，起源是一家
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 据说ada里分数组的数组和多维数组，但在pasca c中这两种貌似一样，
<sd44`> jusssagnosticism: 你考虑的太多了。。。。
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: c的多维数组是不是该改名叫数组的数组
<sd44`> C和C++没有实际上的多维数组
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 你考虑的太多了
<sd44`> 你说的应该没错
<jusssagnosticism> sd44`: adam8157 ，。。。
<Hello> 可以理解为数组的数组
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 俺到现在还是对数组不甚了解，只知道跟一个叫内情向量的东东有关
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 0_0
<Hello> 数组不就是连续的一段 存储空间吗
 * jiero 连车的都记不住。
<jusss> 我的android又神奇的自动重启了
<jusss> adam8157: 内情向量，你了解不，能简单说下自动变量和数组的不同不，关于在符号表里
<adam8157> jusss: 我去... 真没你这么入门的
<jusss> adam8157: 这个。。。难道我又想多了？
<adam8157> jusss: 太多了...
<sword_> 内情向量。。。有内情的向量？
<hamo> roylez_: 你上服务器了么？
<sword_> * void1 (~void@44.239.109.219.ap.yournet.ne.jp) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn
<hamo> adam8157 蛋，怎么看一个进程启动多长时间了？
<adam8157> hamo: 有启动时间的啊
<hamo> adam8157 怎么看？
<adam8157> hamo: ps -ef?
<hamo> adam8157 这个时间他一共运行了多长时间，不是启动时间，sleep的时间不算的
<jusss> adam8157: 我看那些书上讲的都不甚明解，包括Pointers on c tcpl，上面都没说清楚array，都只是在说array和pointer不同
<hamo> adam8157 你看我的init才启动了00:00:36，这肯定不对啊
<sword_> 这个是日本的吗？44.239.109.219.ap.yournet.ne.jp
<adam8157> hamo: /proc/[pid]/sched
<hamo> jusss: array就一段连续的内存而已
<jusss> adam8157: 所以才纠结它到底是咋回事，和自动变量有啥不同
<adam8157> hamo: 那是启动开始的时间
<hamo> adam8157 啥叫启动开始的时间/
<adam8157> jusss: 那是C语言的实现... 你真想搞懂就去写点代码体会, 或者看C standard
<adam8157> hamo: 几点开始的
<hamo> adam8157 那更不对了...
<adam8157> hamo: STIME
<hamo> adam8157 你先说我这个怎么解决吧
<adam8157> hamo: the cumulated CPU time in [DD-]hh:mm:ss format (time=TIME)
<adam8157> hamo: 你看的那一列就是
<hamo> adam8157 对啊，就是进程获得的CPU时间嘛
<jusss> adam8157: 已经写了，还是不懂，就想知道数组和自动变量的不同关于内存分配
<adam8157> hamo: 就是倒数第二列
<adam8157> hamo: ps -ef |head 看看都是啥
<adam8157> jusss: 啥是自动变量
<hamo> adam8157 我不是要CPU时间，我是想知道这个进程一共启动了多长时间了...不论他有没有获得CPU
<sword_> root         1     0  0 20:01 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/init
<adam8157> hamo: 现在的时间减去STIME
<sword_> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<sword_> sword     1515  1307  3 20:02 ?        00:02:40 compiz
<sword_> 这个怎么看
<hamo> adam8157 肯定不对啊...你ps看好多0的，不可能都是同时启动的啊
<adam8157> hamo: /proc/[pid]/sched 里头自己获取也行啊
<jusss> adam8157: int a;
<adam8157> hamo: 精确度的问题, /proc/[pid]/sched里时间是准的
<jusss> adam8157: auto关键字
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157 明白了，是看etime...
<hamo> adam8157 不是看time
<jusss> 我又理解错了？
<hamo> adam8157 ps -eo pid,etime
<hamo> adam8157 etime才是真正启动的时间长度
<sword_> 1515    01:10:35 我这个compiz启动一个小时多了？
<hamo> sword_: 应该是
<adam8157> hamo: oh, se.exec_start
<hamo> sword_: 这个时间是准的
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji...
<hamo> adam8157 对了，aka那个几点来着？
<sword_> 不错噢
<adam8157> hamo: 会议时间：2012 年 10 月 13 日(周六)上午 9 点 （8 点开始签到
<hamo> adam8157 .
<sword_> 那怎么写一个脚本，获取制定进程启动多久
<hamo> sword_: 这个....发挥聪明才智吧
<sword_> 哈哈
<sword_> 我是菜鸟初学者，呵呵
<sword_> 上次那翻译就把我搞晕了
<sword_> 学习不知道从那里开始。大家编程环境还是先会脚本
<hamo> sword_: 建议先学c...学会c啥都容易
<sword_> C的指针有点怕
<fhmdgxs> sword_: ps可以取吧
<sword_> *号那些前缀，操作符的++--的那写混合，看的晕头转向
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 我想屏蔽掉我本子的独显，用核显。我的机子是HP 431 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389434 独显是AMD Radeon HD 6470M,核显是英特尔HD Graphics 3000 。我在设备管理器那里禁用了独显，但是一玩游戏独显就自动启动了而且自动有核显切换成了独显。搞到我的机子经 …
<sword_> 还是有必要多看看书了
<sword_> fhmdgxs 你发的信息，里面带我的名字，而且字是有颜色的怎么弄
<hamo> adam8157 C家再面我的，居然是个在呆湾的貌似法国人...
<adam8157> hamo: 求携带去UK
<fhmdgxs> sword_: 就是前面打你的名冒号
<sword_> <fhmdgxs>
<sword_> <fhmdgxs>:这样？
<binker> hamo:把adam8157打包托运过去就得
<fhmdgxs> 不要尖括号
<sword_> fhmdgxs:哦
<jusss> sword_: c的数组才是让人害怕的东东
<hamo> binker: 他会超重的...
<sword_> jusss:C的数组？可怕在哪里？越界？
<hamo> binker: 还是寄DHL或者Fedex吧...直接记到白金汉宫，然后写上炭疽病毒... cc adam8157
<sword_> usss
<sword_> jusss:这样打名字挺麻烦的
<hamo> sword_: 一般客户端都有补全...试试打一部分以后按tab
<sword_> hamo:yeah,good!
<sword_> hamo:学习了！
<fhmdgxs> sword_: 嗯， 有补全哈哈
<fhmdgxs> 好高级啊
<sword_> 哈哈
 * hamo ...
<fhmdgxs> 高手
<fhmdgxs> 膜拜了呵呵
<binker>  快点烧香阿
<sword_> fhmdgxs:别笑话我了,我刚学会怎么用xchat呢，哈哈
<binker> 膜拜是要烧香的
<hamo> binker: 烧香的是熊猫...
<sword_> jusss:还没说数组可怕的地方呢
<jusss> sword_: &array在ansi c中是非法的，但貌似c89/c99中是合法的
<jusss> adam8157: ansi c和c89/c99不是同一个东东吗
<adam8157> jusss: 就是c89
<adam8157> jusss: 和c99不同
<sword_> jusss:这些是什么都不清楚
<sword_> jusss:字符的不同标准是吗
<jusss> sword_: 不是，是关于数组这个神秘的东东，俺也不清楚
<fhmdgxs> &array 等于array
<sword_> 哦我记得课本上&是取地址
<fhmdgxs> 这个玩意反正又用不着
<sword_> fhmdgxs:呵呵
<sword_> fhmdgxs:C里面这些不是经常用吗
<jusss> adam8157: c99为啥要让&array合法，不明
<stock-cn> void1|z: 在吗
<adam8157> jusss: 就像函数指针一样, 不较真儿可能更好
<stock-cn> void1|z: linux里面那个管理网络的简称NM的，全程叫什么
<sword_> 我只知道课本上,*p是p的内容？p是地址....&*p=p  ???
<sword_> stock-cn:从字面上翻译我猜是netmanager?
<fhmdgxs> networkmanager?
<sword_> fhmdgxs:你这个更确切
 * jusss 写字太累了，比打字累多了
<sword_> 又让我发现了，怎么弄的？名字变成星号
 * fhmdgxs sword_ 是好奇宝宝
<stock-cn> sword_: 请问，似乎没搜索到netmanager
<pocoyo> stock-cn: network-manager
<sword_> *:好奇才能学到东西嘛，呵呵
<sword_> 不顶用
<sword_> stock-cn:我也不知道，我猜的
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 谢谢，我搜搜。不小心卸载了
<jusss> 哇咔咔，a[2][3]==*(a[2]+3)==*(*(a+4)+7)  adam8157
<jusss> 额，打错了。。。
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 谢谢，装上了。但是似乎没看到那个小插件了
<sword_> jusss:这...我最头痛了，又是*又是括号，而且嵌套几层的，最晕头了
<pocoyo> stock-cn: 重启吧？
<sword_> sword__:？？？
<sword__> sword_:???
<jusss> sword_: 就是左值和右值
<jusss> sword_: 一步步分析
<sword_> sword__:xchat和irssi。。。
<sword_> 两个一起用，哇哈哈
<sword__> 那个。。。两个==啥意思
<sword__> 逻辑判断？
<sword_> sword__:小号小号，听到请回答！
<sword__> sword_:收到,Over!
 * hamo ...
<sword__> 这边速度快，xchat有延时
<sword__> 还是退出一个
<sword_> jusss:a[2]+3 是什么，a不是二维数组吗？a[2]是省略的哪一维？给忘记了
<darkx> C 是 row major
<sword_> darkx:等等我百度下
<sword_> darkx:百不出来，矩阵？
<darkx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Row-major_order
<kk> darkx ⇪ t: Row-major order - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<darkx> 基本上 C 沒有真正的二維數組
<darkx> 都是用算的 lol
<darkx> a[i] 跟 *(a+i) 等價
<darkx> a[i][j] 就是 *(  *(a+i)   + j )
<sword_> 难道就是从说中的向量
<darkx> 向量？
<sword_> 你给我的维基百科还是英文的，哭~
<darkx> 一般說來向量應該是指 char *vector[] 這種？
<sword_> 是啊，不是地址上递增
<darkx> 英文有什麼不好嗎XD
<sword_> 看不懂啊- -||
<sword_> 就看东代码和数字，，，
<darkx> 建議可以的話翻一翻 K&R 關於 pointers 的部分啊
<sword_> 就看懂代码和数字
<sword_> 好
<darkx> 我認為要學好 C ，認真啃一下 K&R 聖經應該是必要的
<jusss> sword_: c的多维数组貌似该叫数组的数组，数组的数组和多维数组是不一样的在ada中
<sword_> 晕头了
<sword_> 我用笔记本去，台式机耗电大~接着学
<sword_>  /wc
<sword_> exit
<sword_> quit
<sword_> - -|
<darkx> lol
<jusss> array感觉比pointer复杂多了
<darkx> 兩者有點相似啊
<darkx> 我個人的想法是，array 的名字放的是個常量的地址，pointer 是可變
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu编译cm7出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389438 好几个类似的错误error: Resource at config_autoBrightnessButtonKeyboard appears in overlay but not in the base package; use <add-resource> to add. 请问怎样解决呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 qianniao29 — 2012-10-09 22:06
<jusss> 又迷惑了关于二维数组
<jusss> a[4][7]==*(*(a+4)+7)  难道a+4那个地址里存的是个地址？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是谁写的？
<jusss> c陷阱与缺陷里写的
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 难道写错了？
<tryit> jusss, gdb一下就完了嘛
<jusss> tryit: 不会att的asm
<tryit> jusss, 其实不用gdb,a是地址，a+4也是地址
<tryit> jusss, C没学好……
<jusss> tryit: 但*(a+4)还能是地址吗？
<tryit> jusss, 是啊，这是二维数组
 * hamo 碎叫
<jusss> tryit: *(a+4)不能等于a+4吧
<tryit> jusss, ……不解释了，看书吧，睡觉
<jusss> tryit: so a+4那个地址里存的也是地址？
<jusss> 貌似明白了，这是数组的数组，叫毛多维数组
 * jusss 怎么感觉二维数组跟段偏移量差不多
<darkx> 就是篇一輛
<darkx> 偏移量
<jusss> darkx: 这个是不是有公式转换
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是可以反过来转换的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后面那个是指针数组，不是二维数组。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 指针数组可以用 a[4][7] 这种方式来访问。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 实际上是 (a[4])[7] 这样。
<jusss> char a[m][n];   a[x][y]=*(x*n+y)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] shi
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你忘了在括号里 +a 。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 求助 12.04老是内部错误，火狐也自动关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389444 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 21 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 解压缩后将会空出 26.1 MB 的空间。 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]y dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/sta …
<jusss> 对
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 我对数组无语了，我理解不了
<jusss> 载这了
<jusss> 还有那个*的意思
<jusss> *(*(a+2)+3)里面的那个*(a+2)该不能是左值吧？
<jusss> 如果是右值的话那不是a[2][0]的值了吗？
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实我对左值、右值那些概念都不懂。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我上学的时候，老师从来不强调那些拗口的概念性的东西。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 老师说，什么形参、实参的都不要管。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只要理解了过程，明白是怎么回事就可以。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你见过指针数组是怎么声明的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] char *parray[] = {"one", "two", "three"}; 这样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你可以自己跑跑试试，看看哪些写法可以编译过去，哪些是非法操作。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 刚掉了啥也没看到。。。
<jusss> 破手机，我受不了了，一天自动重启n次！！a
<darkx> 基本上這樣不是個好作法...
<darkx> C 裡面太多看起來 compiler 會讓你過但是實際上有問題的東西了
<darkx> 認真拿起 C99 spec 好好念過一遍才是王道 ^q^
<jusss> spec是？
<darkx> 規格書啊
<darkx> specificatoin
<root_> jusss: 对二维数组名取值， 得到一个一维数组吧。我觉着所有都可以这么理解
<darkx> root ...0w0
<jusss> *(*(a+2)+3)中的*(a+2)是左值还是右值
<darkx> 你把他放在 = 左邊試試
<jusss> c是一个坑这么多的语言，为毛活到现在了
<root_> 如果a是二维数组名， 那a+2取值得到1维数组 再取值得到具体元素，可以当左值吧
<root_> jusss: 这跟 一维数组a[2]; a[0] =xxx一个性质吧
<jusss> 二维数组，数组里的数组
<jusss> 坑爹的概念
<root_> jusss: 有啥坑爹的, 说出混乱的地方
<darkx> 觀念清楚就不坑爹啦
<jusss> root_: 它应该叫数组的数组
<root_> jusss: 那n维按你怎么描述？
<jusss> 数组的数组和多维数组可不一样，只是在pasca和c里一样了
<jusss> root_: ada中有
<root_> jusss: 我只会c 谢谢
<fhmdgxs> 学的太多是容易乱
<dwj> .
<dwj> .
<dwj> ha
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 不过我还是没理解数组的数组跟多维数组为啥不一样
<fhmdgxs> 某种程度是一样的吧， 只不过是组成元素大小不同罢了， 角度问题
<jusss> fhmdgxs: Ada语言在这方面的限制更紧一些，它严格地维持了数组的数组和多维数组之间的区别
<wobu> wobu121222@@@
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 啥区别？
<jusss> fhmdgxs: C语言里面只有一种别的语言称为数组的数组的形式，但C语言称它为多维数组。
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 你说说区别
<jusss> fhmdgxs: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20050719/16/4154555.html
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 数组的数组跟多维数组的区别？ - C/C++ / C语言
<jusss> 哇咔咔，
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 尽管C语言把数组的数组当作是多维数组，但不能把几个下标范围如[i][j][k]合并成Pascal式的下标表达式风格如[i,j,k]。如果你清楚地明白自己在做什么，也介意产生不合规范的程序，可以把[i][j][k]这样的下标值计算为相应的偏移量，然后只用一个单一的下标[z]来引用数组。
<fhmdgxs>  jusss 你到底说其中哪段有道理， 能简单描述一下么， 我没太看懂
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 这段我理解的就是之所以说不是， 是因为 下标没有按pascal方式去规定， 我觉着相当无稽
<_sword> 你们都还在啊
<darkx> 為什麼你們一定要用同樣的概念來解釋不同語言的概念呢
<darkx> 本來不同語言有各自不同的概念，全部用同一種思維來解釋是很不智的
<darkx> 這就跟嘗試用拉丁語的思維來學中文一樣，保證你無法學好他
<_sword> 好
<_sword> 说的好。阿拉丁的思维是什么思维
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最有名的是谭浩强……被说成是用 vb 的思想来教各种语言。
<jusss> Ada 中数组的数组和多维数组是不一样的.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以他的书被骂惨了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 学过 Ada 吗？
<_sword> jusss:你在啊
<jusss> 没有，这来自于某本书
<darkx> jusss: ada 語言也許可以不一樣，但是為什麼你一定要用 ada 的觀念來學 C？
<_sword> x(
<jusss> darkx: 难道标准没用了吗？
<darkx> 標準？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那你可以用自己的语言解释一下 ada 中的“数组的数组”和“多维数组”的区别吗？
<fhmdgxs> 然后大哥发了个网址， 又说是某本书。。
<darkx> http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1570.pdf  # 你是說這個XD
<_sword> [啊呜虫] 是谁
<fhmdgxs> 我反正是没明白
<jusss> 这不是不知道吗，但知道人说c的多维数组是数组的数组，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你不知道是为什么，有人说那个不好，你就跟着说？
<fhmdgxs> 弄不明白的东西 我一般是不信的， 起码不能奉为圣经， 记住参考倒是可以
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 同 fhmdgxs 。
<jusss> 来自于c专家编程
<darkx> sun 工程師寫的那本啊？
<_sword> fhmdgxs, 是[啊呜虫] ？？？哈哈，好奇怪的名字
<darkx> 我不知道 C 的數組的數組是怎麼一回事，但是 C 裡面多維數組就是這樣用
<jusss> fhmdgxs: http://www.adintr.com/article/my/array_and_pointer.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y C 专家编程笔记（三） 数组和指针 - 阿呆软件工作室
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就是老虎。
<darkx> 一切規則只有 a[i] == *(a+i)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 老虎又叫“大虫”，吃东西的时候“啊呜”一口就吃掉了。
<_sword> 哦。。。
<fhmdgxs> 为什么要用理解不了的观点来添加自己对知识的疑惑呢， 我觉着1+1=2挺明显的， 不会因为某个大哥证明了半天1+1=2没成功， 就对基础算数逻辑产生怀疑， 说真是个变态的玩意， 而混乱的原因只是因为别人的某些理解不了的高端论调
<binker> 武松来了
<darkx> lol
<_sword> 呵呵
<binker> 啊呜虫
<_sword> 啥时候给取的外号。。呵呵
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嘛，我是东北人，比武松打死的华南虎大一圈。而且，现在虎是保护动物，乱打的话，是要吃官司的。
<binker> 周老狐呢
<binker> 周老虎
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不认识。
<binker> 不是人人喊打么
<jusss> fhmdgxs: http://blog.csdn.net/zhaoyu_android4311/article/details/6920233
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 数组的数组与多维数组的区别 - zhaoyu_android4311的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……那个也是华南虎，不是东北虎。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 华南虎现在比东北虎稀有，更珍贵。
<binker> 都是啊呜虫
<fhmdgxs> 最后那篇文章挺搞笑的
<fhmdgxs> 数组的数组与多维数组的主要区别，就在于数组的数组各维之间的内在关系是一种鲜明的层级关系。上一维把下一维看作下一级数组，也就是数组嵌套。数组引用时需要层层解析，直到最后一维。
<fhmdgxs> 能直接取就算是多为数组了对吧
<fhmdgxs> int a[2][3] ={...,...} 如果取第六个元素你试试*((int *)a +5 )可不可以
<fhmdgxs> 如果可以 ， 那说明c就是多维数组了??
<fhmdgxs> 。。。。
<darkx> 個人覺得是不是多維只是一種抽象的思考而已
<fhmdgxs> darkx: 本来概念就不明晰
<fhmdgxs> 不明确概念怎么判断对不对。。只能晕
<_sword> 等等，我看下这个怎么算的
<_sword> (int *)a是。。。
<_sword> 1+5=6
<darkx> 硬把 a 當成是 (int *)
<darkx> 強制轉型
<_sword> 噢
<_sword> 地址+5
<_sword> 就是第六个的地址
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 手机太渣，浏览器也很渣，没法上google去搜它们之间的区别，你可以搜搜看看，俺只是觉得这是两个不同的概念，而c把它们的概念对调了
<fhmdgxs> 还用测么， 摆明就是连着排的。。
<_sword> 然后*(第六个的地址)就是了？
<binker> 沮丧搜索
<_sword> 谁能点个头我就记录下来了
<binker> jusss=沮丧搜索
<_sword> ^_^
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 嗯 我也不太明白他们有啥区别， 但是c的多维数组我会写， 数组的数组我没听过， 所以我也没觉着c的多维数组多错
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 推导到前面 我没觉着c的数组混乱
<_sword> 这回怎么打haha变成^_^
<binker> haha
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我想， jusss 可能是在说类似 python 的链表之类的数据结构。
<_sword> 手机也能上IRC？
<fhmdgxs> python那玩意不更像数组的数组， 从理解上来？
<fhmdgxs> 相比c更像多维数组了？？
<fhmdgxs> 我python很不了解。。
<darkx> python 感覺跟 C 有點像啊，不過略有不同就是
<darkx> 主要是  python 裡面東西都是 reference ，這點跟  C 透過 pointer 感覺挺相似的
<jusss> fhmdgxs: 在c专家编程里和pointers on c里作者都说它们两个是不同的东西，对于此，我还是认为他们的观念应该是对的，
<darkx> 沒念過 pointers on C
<fhmdgxs> jusss: agreed, 作为一个仅会c的人， 我决定放弃数组的数组这个概念， 就不会乱了。。反正别的语言都不会哈哈
<darkx> lol
<jusss> 我想我应该换门语言学，c对于我来说太复杂了
<_sword> 你这么说我也不敢学了
<fhmdgxs> jusss: 学着玩呗， 又不是要达到什么大师的境界
<darkx> 學 python 吧 ...當作日常用的工具挺順手的
 * maplebeats1 简单粗爆
<jusss> 浅显易懂的语言多好，Ken既然强调KISS，那又为啥创造了C,我可不认为C简单，看ioccc就知道了，他自己的言论跟行动貌似不一致了
<darkx> C 確實是 kiss 啊
<darkx> 望向 Cpp
<fhmdgxs> 按你刚才的逻辑， c中那么多概念都混成一个简单化了， 还不够粗暴么
 * maplebeats archlinux还说它KISS呢，鬼才信
<fhmdgxs> 新的arch怎么安装。。
<binker> 看wiki
<darkx> 看 wiki 一步一步作
<fhmdgxs> 全鸟语。。
<fhmdgxs> 直接看不明白啊
<binker> 网上有中文的
<fhmdgxs> 哦
<fhmdgxs> 好的
<binker> 怎么是鸟语了
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 请用一键安装脚本
<binker> 那是蝌蚪文
<fhmdgxs> maplebeats: 我没找到
<binker> 放狗搜
<fhmdgxs> maplebeats: 我也想找简单粗暴的呢
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 有的，上次我才看到的。。。在github上
<binker> XP就是简单粗暴的
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 而且现在的arch安装不麻烦
<darkx> 用 windows 不夠簡單粗暴嗎
<fhmdgxs> 我就是想在vm里搭个linux搞搞， 又不喜欢带桌面的， arch原来不带， 然后下了个不会装了
<maplebeats> fhmdgxs: 明显这时候用一键脚本很实在
<fhmdgxs> maplebeats: 如果能iso里自带就更实在了
<MeaCulpa> darkx: 为啥windows简单粗暴？
<darkx> 難道不是嗎XD 對於 enduser 簡單上手啊
<darkx> 可惜當你想 hack 它時卻什麼都不能作
 * MeaCulpa 没觉得windows简单上手
 * MeaCulpa 没觉得hacker什么都不能做，相反地，高手用windows和普通人区别很大
 * MeaCulpa 一个多年的Linux用户可以去面试Linux SA的职位，但一个多年的Windows用户去面试一个Windows SA试试看...
<MeaCulpa> darkx: 所以Windows不但不简单粗暴，还七弯八绕，很能体现水平和经验
<dwj> .
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。
<dwj> win 是垃圾和狗屎。。 呵呵
 * maplebeats 我们研究了两天一个windows下的国产通信软件
<maplebeats> 得出一个结论
<maplebeats> 国产就是牛。。。
<dwj> maplebeats: 什么结论 ?
<maplebeats> dwj: 哪个SB写的垃圾软件。。。
<dwj> 怎么牛了 ？
<binker> 黄牛
<dwj> 呵呵
<binker> 国产黄牛
<maplebeats> 你说界面丑那也无所谓嘛
<maplebeats> 你说要么英文就英文嘛
<maplebeats> 中英文混合算什么
<dwj> 哪个sb在win写了垃圾通信软件 ？？
<maplebeats> dwj: 多了。。。
<binker> 混血阿
<binker> 中英文混血
<binker> 假洋鬼子喜欢这样
<binker> 出口就是3Q
<maplebeats> 蛋碎死了
<maplebeats> 下午测试了半天ftp，结果它丫的软件有问题压根链接不上ftp。。。
<dwj> 好
<binker> 很好
<dwj> 先睡个觉， 机子挂着。。
<binker> 浪费国家资源
<binker> 把机子砸了
<binker> 来人
<dwj> 用自己的不算
<binker> 把那厮拉出去剁了
<dwj> 好， 这个是偶的笔记本。。
<jusss> 不认为c符合KISS , ioccc
<dwj> 还是先睡觉了。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭馆
<cifer_> 每次进来昵称都变成 cifer_
<cifer_> 哪个家伙老是在和我抢昵称
<alvin_rxg> 注册一下呗
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 痴痴
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 听你叫完我 我的鸡皮疙瘩掉了一地
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回家
<cleamoon> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/U31SG/#specifications    大家觉得这个本怎么样？
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS U31SG
<lee__> 终于找到一个中文频道了
<lee__> 有人在吗?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在吃蒸烧麦
<maplebeats> lee__: 。。。。。
 * maplebeats 碎叫
<lee__> 你不会是内蒙的吧
<lee__> 睡不着啊
<maplebeats> 早上还要上课，再不睡就要死了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 牛逼 都2点多了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你还醒着
<lee__> 干活啊
<lee__> 加班干活
<gebjgd> lee__: 苦逼SA？
<lee__> 就是哈
<cleamoon> gebjgd, SA肯定是苦逼，但苦逼不一定都是SA
<gebjgd> lee__: 可怜的娃
 * maplebeats 我想升级3.6内核。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你好蛋疼
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 夜里2点不睡觉 还想升新内核
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 主要是今天死机了。。。死机 了。。。
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 啥发行版？
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 洗发水
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我这里表示毫无问题
<lee__> 唉
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 洗发水是什么....
<gebjgd> cleamoon: arch
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 你机品不好
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 直接上lts kernel就行了
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 不。。。我感觉是因为我前天编译内核的时候把BFQ加上的原因。。。3.5.5其实挺稳定的。。手贱就升到3.5.6了
<maplebeats> gebjgd: LTS没快感
<lee__> 呵呵
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...为什么？
<maplebeats> 这次真碎了。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 直接上ck-corex
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 我不用那些乱七八糟的东西
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 3.5.6稳定的很
<gebjgd> SMMEX: 啥公司的SA？
<gebjgd> ofan: 才知道 android不支持3G的 随便root下pppwidget就能用3G了
<gebjgd> ofan: 考虑10寸的非3G平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 不知道nexus到底好不好呢
<knownbad> 好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 毫毛？
<Pwnna> irssi中文测试
<knownbad> 毛笔？
<Pwnna> 能看到我写中文吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屏幕太小 我想要10寸的
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 能
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 我用irssi很久了
<knownbad> 7“的好使。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给父母用
<knownbad> 那10”。
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 正在irssi和你聊天
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以啊 10寸的现在有啥啊
<knownbad> 但得薄轻写。
<knownbad> 些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 比如？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 实在不行就买个nexus 7了
<knownbad> 不知。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: hm. okay
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 刚刚装的
<Pwnna> gebjgd: libnotify 不错。呵呵
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 。。。。。。 你落伍了
<Pwnna> gebjgd: .... >.>
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 不用那劳什子
<knownbad> 你去3C店看看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啥3C店？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我准备到时候在网上订
<knownbad> 得看手感如何。  我妈就不喜欢太重的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在米国店里买要交税的
<knownbad> 看过再去网购。
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 怎么样看用户名单？
<knownbad> 这需要我说吗？
<Pwnna> ?
<gebjgd> Pwnna: \/who
<gebjgd> Pwnna: 你不会google？
<Pwnna> 找到了。
<Pwnna> 刚刚网很慢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在给我的三星root
<gebjgd> knownbad: 准备实验3G上网
<knownbad> 没平板用WWAN的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ofan说nexus 7不错 我准备这次去米国弄个回来
<knownbad> Nexus 7是不错评语好的居多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要是有10寸的就好饿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不过估计7寸应该够爸妈用了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 带着也方便 但是我想给他们买个能上3G的
<ofan> gebjgd: ä¹°nexus 7
<gebjgd> ofan: 是啊 刚才看到了能root后 上3G
<ofan> gebjgd: 比new ipad 好
<gebjgd> ofan: 但是我还是在看看有没有直接就能上3G的平板 因为给父母用 太麻烦了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没root？
<ofan> gebjgd: 肉了
<gebjgd> ofan: .....
<knownbad> 7”的蹲厕所用刚好。
<gebjgd> ofan: 对了 你付不起3G
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我也觉得是 但是可能10寸更大 更舒服吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不是已经给父母买了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 没呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 准备去米国这次买啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不是有7寸的了
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然艾米丽卡便宜啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 是 准备再买个给父母啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 真孝顺啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 还行吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 周六要去买冬胎 操 至少400欧会没了
<ofan> gebjgd: 壕
<gebjgd> ofan: 没办法 德国必须买
<ofan> 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 不买的话 出了事故保险公司不理赔
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7有一点很不爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么不爽？
<ofan> gebjgd: wifi 不支持5g
<ofan> ipad 就支持
<gebjgd> ofan: 没用
<ofan> gebjgd: 有用
<ofan> 周围路由多了影响很大
<knownbad> 换Channel。  5G的Range小些。
<ofan> knownbad: channel都不够用的
<ofan> 5g带宽大
<knownbad> 弄个dd-wrt还是tomato router然后缩小频宽减小看看。
<ofan> knownbad: 不可能把
<knownbad> 频宽小些就比较没Over lapping问题。
<piggybox> 5g是什么东东
<ofan> overlap不是问题，也避免不了
<ofan> 而且那得改硬件
<ofan> piggybox: wifi新标准
<ofan> 802.11n
<knownbad> 哪里可以丢照片？
<ofan> knownbad: imgur.com
<cleamoon> 4g宽带已经足够了...
<ofan> cleamoon: 4g?
<ofan> cleamoon: 我们在说wifi
<cleamoon> ofan, wifi和5g有什么关系？
<knownbad> imgur.com上传停在100%.
<knownbad> 802.11a是建立在5G频率。
<knownbad> 刚刚在谈的是频宽干扰。
<cleamoon> ......好吧
<cleamoon> 我以为说的是新出的5g网呢.....
<ofan> cl
<ofan> cleamoon: 你out了
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 我擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 死活拿不到root
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/208794.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [多图]四核处理器 1080p全高清屏HTC DLX功能曝光_HTC_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 5寸全高清
<kk>  06:23
<knownbad> imgur怎么都传不上去。
<foxswat> 5g穿墙不如2.4g 适合小范围无线
<knownbad> 早说了。
<_____aaaa> ChanServ: op me
<knownbad> Fuck you.
<_____aaaa> knownbad: fuck your mother
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-10
<knownbad> Ok, I'll fuck your sister instead.
<knownbad> Or your ass, mouth if you prefer.
<ofan> ....
<abine1> ofan
<abine1> zao
<jiero> ofan: 。
<jiero> ofan: 给我你的照片吧
<abine1> ofan
<abine1> 给罗姐裸照
<abine1> 买什么主板好呢？
<abine1> X79还是z77？
<abine1> Z77支持22纳米的CPU
<abine1> x79支持32纳米
<abine1> 纠结啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 0.618 納米的麼？？
<abine1> 木有
<abine1> 过N年也许有
<abine1> 要amd还是intel
<abine1> 纠结当中
<abine1> 马上就要买新机了
<abine1> 还没决定好要买哪个平台
<abine1> 以前一直用AMD
<abine1> 便宜
<abine1> FX8150怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt> 個人推薦你買 amd的， 到時我要買intel應爲你支持了amd 這樣intel就油可能降價。。嘿嘿
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 我买了好几款amd的
<abine1> apu
<abine1> 帮人家买的
<abine1> 现在是我自己要用
<abine1> 想弄个比较好的配置
<abine1> 、不然对不住那些白花花的银子
<abine1> 16GB的骇客神条
<abine1> 金士顿内存
<abine1> 120GB的金士顿骇客极速固态硬盘
<abine1> 弄个技嘉的主板
<abine1> 弄个技嘉的显卡
<abine1> 硬盘1099
<abine1> 内存600这样子
<abine1> 用来编辑视频的
<cfy> ofan: 在否？
<cfy> ofan: 你做了登陆数量限制？同时只能一个登陆？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了jre后不能直接打开.jar，再安了jdk才可以 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389459 安装了jre之后每次双击.jar文件都是归档管理器打开，再安装了jdk之后才在右键里显示了使用openjdk java 7 runtime打开，然后它提示把文件设置为可执行，然后就可以打开了…… 但是软 …
<_____aaaa> cfy: ofan 估计睡了
<ofan> cfy: vpn？
<cfy> ofan: 是 阿
<cfy> ofan: 还是同一个ip,不能重复登陆？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我iNotes了
<ofan> cfy: 同ip本来就不行吧
<cfy> ofan: 电脑等了，手机就不能登陆。反之亦然
<ofan> cfy: 没这限制
<_____aaaa> ofan: 有没有办汉修改github上的项目名，我自个的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/208892.htm
<ofan> _____aaaa: 不能，只能删了重新搞
<cfy> ofan: 哦？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 气了
<jiero> 硬盘真用不上。
<_____aaaa> ofan:　 add1 sub1是怎么回事，cpu提供这样的指令么？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 我看the little schemer第四章开始糊涂了
<ofan> _____aaaa: 那就別看了
<_____aaaa> ofan: 就这一个不懂就不看了？
 * pityonline 被 iTunes 搞郁闷了……
<ofan> 看不懂還看毛
<_____aaaa> ofan: 所以来问问，不过我在网上搜的，说第四章专门讲这两个函数的，也许看完就懂了
<_____aaaa> 我就郁闷它那函数结构，前面先减一，后面再加１，什么意思吗，还递归完了就完了，明明加上就完了，偏偏加一再减一，
<piggybox> little schemer这书太古老了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 怎么删除一个文件的第n行呀...
<piggybox> sed 'nd' file
<MeaCulpa> imadper: sed -i 'd'
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 多谢, 高级...
<imadper> piggybox: 多谢
<McCheung> aha
 * MeaCulpa 我忘了写行数，hoho
<jiero> 。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没事, 看懂了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 结合你的-i
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还有 piggybox 的 nd
 * imadper 牛蛋蛋来了... 牛蛋蛋, 你会不会调空调? 怎么这么热....
<_sword> 牛蛋蛋是谁？
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么调空调? 温度计显示30度!\
<qiao> imadper, 你知道咱这边是哪个区？
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何自动打开quickfix窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389462 一：vim使用grep搜索后，如何自动打开quickfix窗口？ 二：如何垂直的打开这个窗口 三：如何打开help窗口也是垂直的 我设置了 set splitright，打开窗口时在下面 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjun403 — 2012-10-10 9:50  …
<imadper> qiao: 不知道.. 少年,       现在不是区的问题， 是你吧所有的空调都调到20度之后， 还是这么热`。。。
<imadper> hamo: 早, hamo.
<adam8157> imadper: 空调是中央空调 没用的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 现在31度了...
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji....
<adam8157> imadper: 发信到eng-china了
<hamo> imadper: 早，象
<hamo> adam8157: 好早，蛋
<hamo> roylez_: 早，席
<hamo> imadper: 你们那也特别热？
<roylez_> hamo: 节日快乐
<hamo> roylez_: 嗯嗯..
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 还行, 热的挺带感的~
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.yihaodian.com/cmsPage/show.do?pageId=15620&tracker_u=1037022154&merchant=1
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 痛击“沙漠风暴”，返劵不如直降
<roylez_> hamo: ipad2 2800
<roylez_> hamo: 还有几分钟开始
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 北京这边有活动, 刷银行卡, 2400 ipad2 专卖店
<hamo> roylez_: 你觉得你能抢到？
<roylez_> imadper: o
<roylez_> hamo: 我不要
<hamo> imadper: 啥银行的？
<imadper> hamo: 忘了, 我爸说他们那里有活动, 问我要不要...
<roylez_> hamo: 继续电击腹部到抽搐
<imadper> roylez_: 对了, 那个电影好看吧~~!!!!
<jiero> roylez_ 你有腹部吗？
<roylez_> imadper: 没看呢
<pityonline> Kindle Paperwhite 在淘宝涨了一百多块钱，而且没货，看样子是买不上了
<roylez_> imadper: 昨天一晚上都在开会
<adam8157> imadper: 好看, 但绝对不是主席的菜  cc roylez_
<imadper> roylez_: gaoji 主席.
<imadper> adam8157: 你看了?
<roylez_> imadper: 啥片子呢？
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> roylez_: .... 无法触碰
<adam8157> roylez_: 偏文艺的
<hamo> roylez_: 你那个电肚子的不是已经出手了么..
<roylez_> imadper: 英文名
<roylez_> hamo: 我出手了3个，还有一个自己用的
<hamo> roylez_: 管用不？
<imadper> roylez_: Intouchables
<roylez_> hamo: 腰上的肉似乎真的少了点
<imadper> hamo: 对你来说, 啥都不管用
<imadper> pityonline: kindle看书不累吗?
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗！
<pityonline> imadper: 比用电脑看书轻松吧？
<hamo> roylez_: 你居然一次买了4个...
<imadper> pityonline: pad?
<jiero> roylez_ 我腰围 22-25.5之间。
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<imadper> jiero: 我今年5月是2.4尺, 现在2.65了
<roylez_> jiero: 不跟衣架比腰
<hamo> imadper: 啥啥？
 * adam8157 忘了第几次看红楼梦了, 十一开始看, 昨天看到第七十八回
<imadper> hamo: 没啥... 你妹...
<hamo> adam8157: 推荐新红楼
<hamo> imadper: 你妹
<piggybox> adaam: 久仰文青
<hamo> imadper: 色大象！
<jiero> imadper: 哦。是怎么算得，我只是最高最低。
<jiero> roylez_ 。
<imadper> jiero: 到买裤子的柜台, 找售货小姐给我量的
<jiero> piggybox: 错了错了。adaam是永远不回答的bot
<jiero> imadper: 。
<piggybox> jiero: 原来是僵尸
<piggybox> pityonline: amazon上paperwhite要等4-6星期才发货呢
<jiero> imadper: 。。。2.35 是平时的。。
<imadper> jiero: 平时的??
<imadper> jiero: 吃饱之后就是2.85了?
<jiero> 原来一寸是 3.5cm啊。
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<imadper> cfy: 早~ 大师~
<jiero> imadper: 平时就是不呼吸
<pityonline> imadper: 不是 pad，是电子书
<hamo> roylez_: 要是管用的话，我也想搞一个
<imadper> jiero: 你平时不呼吸?
<pityonline> piggybox: 嗯
<jiero> imadper: 恩。
<pityonline> 短期内是买不到了
<imadper> pityonline: 我是说, pad看书更合适
<hamo> imadper: 周六去吧，我还没面过你呢
<imadper> hamo: 不行了...
<cfy> imadper: 我在看C++ Primer
<imadper> hamo: 周六跟我妹子去划船...
<jiero> hamo: 。。。去找他妹子啊
<imadper> cfy: 你干嘛???! 你不是13号雅思?
<hamo> imadper: 那没事，我陪你妹纸，你去开那个会就行，不耽误
<imadper> hamo: .........................我妹纸不喜欢小动物.
<jiero> cfy: 要雅思了啊。考7分的么？
<cfy> imadper: 13号雅思？
<cfy> jiero: 越高越好。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<jiero> cfy: 废话。。。
<jiero> 从费用、
<adam8157> pityonline: momo
<ofan> 誰用gcc 4.7?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: me
<cfy> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我家里电脑...
<pityonline> adam8157: :)
<hamo> ofan: 从未明确感知到过gcc的版本
<cfy> 4.2.1路过。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/thread/async
<kk> ofan,啥网址y std::async - cppreference.com
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥摸P姐？
<imadper> ofan: 我在用呀
<imadper> ofan: 4.7.2吧可能
<adam8157> hamo: p姐正好赶上缺货
<imadper> ofan: 我去看看去
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 幫忙試下這個代碼能不能運行
<ofan> imadper: ^^
 * jiero 认为hamo嫉妒了。
<imadper> ok
 * jiero 溜...
<ofan> md mac上裝个gdb蛋疼的要死
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 现在不是,我家里是4.7
<cfy> .....
<sou_> mac也不是搞开发的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我到家估计也没空
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 4.7也可以
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<piggybox> ofan: 你没装xcode?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: .. 我这里只有4.6
<ofan> imadper: g++ -std=c++11 -pthread
<ofan> piggybox: 装了
<imadper> en
<ofan> piggybox: macports的gdb有问题
<piggybox> ofan: 那就不知道了，不用macports
<ofan> sou_: 我所有开发基本全是mac上搞
<piggybox> ofan: xcode不是自带gdb
<ofan> piggybox: 那个版本太老
<ofan> 不支持gcc 4.7
<sou_> ofan:好吧，我办不了
<ofan> 自带的gcc是4.2
<imadper> ofan: 编译过了...
<ofan> imadper: 运行
<piggybox> ofan: apple的gcc到4.2为止了不会再升级了，而且只有前端，后端已经换成llvm了
<sou_> 虽然也是BSD内核可mac配置起来就麻烦多了
<ofan> piggybox: 前段基本都要换成clang了
<imadper> ofan: 弱弱的先问一下, -pthread 和 -lpthread 啥区别?
<imadper> ofan: The sum is 10000
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽
<imadper> ofan: 执行是这个结果
<ofan> 我这里段错误
<adam8157> imadper: pthread 是gcc做了很多别的优化和初始操作
<hamo> imadper: 有区别？
<adam8157> imadper: lpthread 则只是单纯链接
<imadper> adam8157: 哦... 我去查查去, thx
<adam8157> imadper: np
<imadper> hamo: 自己看...  牛蛋蛋的解释
<ofan> imadper: 装gcc mp就支持了
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<piggybox> ofan: brew里的gdb是7.5不知道能不能用
<ofan> piggybox: macports里也7.5
<adam8157> imadper: hamo 貌似没有优化  "This option sets flags for both the preprocessor and linker."
<ofan> 估计是libcxx的问题
<hamo> adam8157: 你看，我记得差不多么...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 在compiler上没做啥东西?...
<ofan> imadper: libcxx版本？
<imadper> ofan: 等我看看去
<adam8157> imadper: 初始化了一些flag, 会对编译有影响的
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 对...
<imadper> ofan: 我擦, 怎么查.. 我没装过这个包...
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<imadper> ofan: 我yaourt libcxx 出来两个包我都没安装呀...
<ofan> imadper: libstdcxx?
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: ls /usr/include/c++
<imadper> ofan: 没这么个东西就....
<imadper> ofan: ok
<imadper> ofan: 4.7.2
<imadper> ofan: 这不就是我的gcc版本吗?
<ofan> imadper: gcc自带的
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: o, gaoji
<imadper> cfy: ofan 太gaoji了, 跟不上....
<ofan> imadper: 不加-pthread,看运行结果
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<cfy> imadper: ...什么？
<ofan> 我arch里不加 会抛出异常
<imadper> ofan: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::system_error'
<imadper>   what():  Operation not permitted
<imadper> [1]    2291 abort (core dumped)  ./test
<imadper>  
<hamo> adam8157: 那个code rush看没？
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 就是觉得, ofan 很gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 啥玩儿
<hamo> adam8157: 多撸上有个视频，看的我热血沸腾的
<ofan> hamo: 电影？
<hamo>  ofan: 纪录片吧
<ofan> hamo: 哦 看过
<adam8157> hamo: ao
<imadper> ofan: 啥东西? 没理解呀...
<piggybox> 多撸是？
<imadper> ofan: 为啥会抛出这东西来?
<ofan> imadper: 不知道，mac下直接段错误
<imadper> ofan: 恩, gaoji...
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Rhythmbox最小化到面板的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389463 用的mint，默认使用Brasero，打算换回Rhythmbox，从库里装好后，在面板里没有状态图标，怎样开启面板的图标 统计信息: 发表于 由 zkwlx — 2012-10-10 10:18
<sword_> 问个问题,我播放AVI视频的时候提示电影播放器需要安装解码，然后就提示无法解决什么依赖关系，gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg:
<imadper> hamo: 在不?
<imadper> hamo: contig_page_data  这个符号, 是i686 only的?
<sword_> ..
<imadper> sword_: 那你就直接安装那个包就行了呀
<imadper> yes | apt-get install gstream*
<sword_> imadper: 我不会阿。。。sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg ?
<sword_> imadper: 哦
<imadper> sword_: 先, sudo -i
<imadper> sword_: 然后执行我给你的那句
<sword_> 居然有sudo -i
<sword_> 直接切换到root了
<bluezd> imadper: 不是啊，NUMA 不会
<imadper> bluezd: uma呢? 就是一个节点.
<hamo> imadper: 啥？
<bluezd> imadper: 对阿，UMA 会有啊，就是一个 node 0
<hamo> piggybox: dooloo.info
<imadper> bluezd: /root/testmod/test.c: In function ‘this_module_init’:
<imadper> /root/testmod/test.c:15: error: ‘contig_page_data’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<imadper> /root/testmod/test.c:15: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<imadper> /root/testmod/test.c:15: error: for each function it appears in.)
<sword_> 你们在练习C吗
<imadper> bluezd: 显然, 是说没有那个符号. 你的意思是, numa结构的话, 肯定会有这个符号的是吗?
<imadper> sword_: 不会c
<sword_> imadper: 啊，那这个不是test.c不是C吗
<bluezd> imadper: 在 NUMA 下是不会有这个变量的，应该
<sword_> imadper: 我是不是用gcc就可以编C了
<imadper> bluezd: 不对呀.... 我同一个机器, 32位下就可以呀...
<imadper> bluezd: 然后我没还机器, 重装一下, 成64位, 就编译不过去了
<imadper> sword_: 恩
<sword_> 32位和64位肯定有区别了
<sword_> 嘿嘿
<bluezd> imadper: kernel version 是多少啊？
<ofan> imadper: gcc -E
<imadper> bluezd: abi不同我可以理解. 但是不会没有这个符号了呀...
<imadper> bluezd: 2.6.32.220
<sword_> 每秒700k的速度，现在才下载22%，这个gstream*这么大
<imadper> ofan: pi都没有...
<hamo> imadper: 你这符号哪来的？内核代码里貌似木有
<imadper> hamo: 毛线, 肯定有. 我不记得是不是在pgdat里面了
<imadper> hamo: 我去查查.
<sword_> 你们在说内核啊。。。
<sword_> 这个...太厉害了
<adam8157> imadper: hamo 只有32位才有
<hamo> imadper:  我grep都没grep出来...难道是我的代码太新了？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 果然不行... gaoji.... 这你都知道...
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 你的太新了...
<adam8157> imadper: 正好和kabi那个bug有关
<imadper> adam8157: kabi那个bug你在跟?
<hamo> adam8157: 犇（貌似好久没有用这个字了）
<sword_> 你们都是T博士吗。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 影响到我了而已
<imadper> 我昨晚问don, 我做的那些够不够, 他没理我...
<adam8157> imadper: 你那bug的Platform 写了是i686了
<imadper> adam8157: ccui让我一定要测64!!!
<imadper> adam8157: 他说, 作为一个qa, 一定不能相信客户...
<imadper> adam8157: 尽管我觉得那个客户比我厉害多了
<adam8157> imadper: 那倒是
<hamo> imadper: 那肯定的，客户都是小白
<imadper> hamo: 那个客户比你厉害多了
<sword_> 看来我是属于客户这一类型的
<imadper> hamo: 富士通的kernel组
<adam8157> imadper: mm的东西, 32 64差很多, 很正常
<sword_> 你们都在哪里上班的？
<hamo> imadper: 这那里是客户...富士通的kernel组，那是为客户做开发的
<sword_> 这里就我最八卦了，就成全我一下下吧
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我再去多研究一下...
<imadper> hamo: 但是是我们的客户...
<adam8157> imadper: ccui那么说是对的, 客户报过来的时候没责任保证信息都对
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 一个客户的kernel组，干点啥呢...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 硬件支持？
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 不过我觉得, 如果64位的也出现问题了, 应该开另外一个bug吧?
<imadper> adam8157: 毕竟已经不在这个bug的描述范围之内了
<hamo> imadper:  他们把bug报过来，只是因为他们动不到RH的代码而已...他们估计都知道怎么搞了...
<adam8157> hamo: . 富士通 日立 ibm都是这种风格
<imadper> hamo: 恩
<hamo> adam8157: 这些公司就是蛋疼...我始终觉得他摸应该收了贵帽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Enterprise风格
<adam8157> hamo: 收购没意义的, 好机油的关系就很好
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 任何时候都应该保持2元格局，make SUSE vs RH
<ofan> sword_: 你是mm嘛
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 估计要收帽，只有emc/vmware这货有兴趣
<sword_> ofan: 不是^_^ 小朋友？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 但是你看Oracle就是既有硬又有软，实践证明还是不错的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: oracle也感兴趣
<ofan> sword_: 看你像妹子
<ofan> sword_: 多小
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 18M Fujitu都有硬有软
<hamo> imadper: Oracle不会感兴趣帽帽了
<imadper> hamo: 会的...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 但是都不想培养一家独大
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你说system 360?
<sword_> ofan: 不说可以把
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: IBM的软
<sword_> ofan: 你先说你多大？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: System 360是早期科幻片的常客...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ... AIX ... my job...
 * MeaCulpa 掩面
<hamo> MeaCulpa: UNIX....快入土的东西了。。。
<imadper> hamo: http://baike.baidu.com/view/6855734.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 赵淦森_百度百科
<imadper> hamo: 看这个人
<imadper> hamo: 在给我们上课, 第一句话, 我最瞧不起的, 就是百度...
<sword_> imadper: 为什么最瞧不起的就是百度
<hamo> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 帽帽就在作UNIX
<imadper> hamo: 贵公司怎么惹到oracle了?
<hamo> imadper: 没来百度之前我也这么觉得
<hamo> imadper: 我们怎么会惹到oracle?
<adam8157> hamo: 去了之后节操就没了
<hamo> adam8157: 尼玛
<imadper> hamo: 你现在早就没节操了...
<ofan> sword_: 12
<imadper> hamo: 亏你还记得当年你有节操的时候的事情
<hamo> imadper: ...
<sword_> 贞操还有吗
<hamo> sword_: 有，求介绍妹纸
<sword_> 0.0
<adam8157> hamo: imadper 略扯  http://www.forbes.com/innovative-companies/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y The World's Most Innovative Companies - Forbes
<MeaCulpa> hamo: RHEL和SLED都是unix
<MeaCulpa> s/SLED/SLES
<imadper> adam8157: 深感欣慰...
<sword_> hamo: 你比我还懂，你介绍给我啊
<imadper> hamo: 我擦, baidu怎么在5...
<hamo> imadper:   甲骨文英国(Oracle UK）终身高级工程师
<imadper> hamo: 略扯...
<hamo> imadper: 甲骨文还有终身工程师？
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 不知道
<sword_> ofan: 我吗？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: linux这个变体unix不算unix了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 和内核没关系
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我个人看来，把Linux搞成 command-base, 尤其是自家command-base,就是unix了...
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 单位脉冲序列的z变换就是1吗
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 像帽帽家的 "system-config-network-tui" 这种货色多了，就是unix
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Innovative 啥意思...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你开始看 Vampire Diaries 了？
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] δ[k-1]的z变换是多少，收敛域？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...不会吧，这种青春校园剧你也看？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 至少也要看TrueBlood
<sword_> imadper: 我装完了，可是视频播放的时候一闪一闪的看不清楚
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥? 啥?
<adam8157> pityonline: 啥? 啥?
<pityonline> adam8157: 迅雷离线里的 Vampire Diaries 不是你放的呀？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不是啊 思密达
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<pityonline> adam8157: ....
<hamo> test
<hamo> ERC
<sword_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> hamo: fail
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍣ 
 * hamo ERC居然抽了
<sword_> 药物 思密达  思密达，英文名“Smecta”。 含双八面体蒙脱石微粉。具有层状结构及非均匀性电荷分布，对消化道内的病毒，病菌及其产生的毒素有极强的固定，抑制作用；对消化道粘膜有很强的覆盖能力，并通过与粘液糖蛋白相互结合，从质和量两方面修复，提高粘膜屏障对攻击因子的防御功能。
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 怎么抽了?
<sword_> 谁知道为什么播放AVI视频的时候视频闪的厉害看不清楚
<imadper> sword_: sudo apt-get install smplayer
<hamo> imadper: 底下有2个ERC的提示符
<sword_> imadper: 恩我试试
<imadper> hamo: ..............................................................................................................................没遇到过...
<imadper> hamo: 你真gaoji
<imadper> hamo: 你emacs24吗?
<roylez_> hamo: erc必须抽
<MeaCulpa> sword_: 我儿子以前吃过不少思密达
<imadper> adam8157: 咱公司有过啥传新呀?
<hamo> imadper: 是啊，24了
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆尾席
<hamo> imadper: 传新是啥？
<imadper> 创新...
<sword_> MeaCulpa: 我第一次听说这种药
<hamo> imadper: 你上次说的那个24用的notice的方法是啥
<imadper> hamo: 等我给你找....
<ofan> sword_: 撸多了就闪
 * hamo 等archlinux完全切换到systemd，我就准备换到arch上去了..cc roylez_ adam8157 
<roylez_> hamo: 死黑毛
<sword_> ofan: ...
<sword_> imadper: 你的方法真不错，可以放了
<knownbad> https://www.archlinux.org/news/install-medium-20121006-introduces-systemd/
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: Install medium 2012.10.06 introduces systemd
<sword_> 用SMPlayer就可以放了
<imadper> hamo: check msg
<knownbad> Archlinux早已转换到systemd.
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<adam8157> knownbad: 仔细读, 别乱讲
<imadper> adam8157: 咱公司有啥创新? 说来听听?
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> knownbad: 但是安装完了的，还是走initscript的
<knownbad> 可以不用。
<knownbad> 但你自己搞。
<adam8157> hamo: 想了想, 还是不能接受. 还是debian好
<hamo> adam8157: 还有啥不能接受的？
<adam8157> hamo: philosophy 和 policy
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> imadper: emacs的列选择我现在还是搞不定，求教
<imadper> hamo: 列选择?
<imadper> hamo: 类似vim里面的C-v
<sword_> ubuntu有没有3dmax？或则可以替代的产品？
<imadper> hamo: 是那个吗?
<imadper> sword_: blend还是啥来的?
<imadper> sword_: bender也不对... 忘了叫啥了
<piggybox> blender
<palomino|working> blender
<sword_> 3d制作？
<palomino|working> 对
<imadper> sword_: 对
<hamo> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> sword_: 很专业
<imadper> hamo: 有, 等我给你找?
<hamo> imadper: .
<sword_> 噢，我搜索下看了，应该和max不兼容把
<sword_> 不能导入把
<sword_> imadper: 我搜索下看
<sword_> blender
<hamo> imadper: 你有微博？
<imadper> hamo: 有
<hamo> imadper: 啥名字？
 * adam8157 饿了, 昨晚只吃了两个馅饼(七毛五一个)
<sword_> imadper: 直接地址了
<imadper> ham
<sword_> imadper: 呵呵
<imadper> hamo: 同名
<imadper> adam8157: 壕, 我都吃馒头, 4毛一个
<imadper> adam8157: 而且我不吃两个, 我吃一个半
<adam8157> imadper: 咱俩真穷
<hamo> imadper: 还是个正太
<imadper> ....
<imadper> adam8157: .
<sword_> blender里面带maya？
<sword_> 哈
<sword_> 天哪，我发现个秘密了
<hamo> imadper: 赶紧给我找列选择去
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu下编译uboot出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389469 ubuntu下编译uboot出现问题 root@hdx-desktop:/home/hdx/home/u-boot-2008.10# make for dir in tools examples api_examples ; do make -C $dir _depend ; done make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/hdx/home/u-boot-2008.10/tools' make[1]: 没有什么可以做的为 …
<sword_> 昨天在win7下面，max群里有人推荐3D魔方
<imadper> hamo: C-x r C-SPC
<sword_> 我看到是用py运行的，我猜是linux下面的东西
<sword_> 原来就是belnder
<imadper> hamo: 你试试 cua-mode?
<hamo> imadper: C-x r C-SPC 我试过，就是出来个point to reg然后就没有
<imadper> hamo: 我的C-spc被输入法给block了, 没法试...
<imadper> hamo: 那你就用cuamode吧
<imadper> hamo: 可视模式哦~
 * adam8157 可怜的emacser
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<kingbo> 请问kvm里的device_del应该接什么参数？
<imadper> adam8157: 只有 hamo 可怜好不好?~
<imadper> hamo: cua真心好用呀!!!!
 * MeaCulpa 摸摸hamo, 再甩掉一手臭水
<imadper> hamo: 可怜的 vimer肯定没有!
<hamo> imadper: 还真行了，就是只能用上下箭头了...
<hamo> imadper: +65535
<imadper> hamo: 不然你不用上下箭头还用啥?
<hamo> imadper: 我想用C-n
<imadper> hamo: 从来没用过....
<imadper> hamo: 多苨马的难用的快捷键...
<hamo> imadper: 你用emacs都是用箭头的？
<imadper> hamo: 都快跟hjkl一样男用了
<piggybox> imadper: vimer肯定没有什么？
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 是呀
<imadper> piggybox: erc
<piggybox> imadper: 好吧，你赢了
<imadper> piggybox: 谢谢.
 * hamo try notice
<hamo> imadper: 略弱，连服务器信息都提示给我了
<imadper> hamo: 自己过滤呀!
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 看我最新在dooloo上面分享的
<hamo> imadper: 对gaoji没兴趣，现在努力学习变成一个工具党，像 adam8157 和 roylez_ 那样
<adam8157> imadper: 别再发只有weibo用户才能看的东西了....
<imadper> hamo: 抛弃你现在的桌面, 用 stumpwm
<imadper> adam8157: ... 吊你胃口...
<hamo> imadper: 对，这个事情还要跟你说呢
<imadper> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> imadper: 图片版的版规必须发图片
<imadper> hamo: .... 点开就是图片....
<hamo> imadper: 你再发链接，我就砍你了啊！！！lol
<imadper> hamo: 不怕!
 * imadper lunch
<kevinyings> lol
<kevinyings> kk, 11:41
<kk> kevinyings, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> lol
<jusssagnosticism> kk: 11:40
 * MeaCulpa dooloo上那图，真有人点up
<Tone> ¹þ¹þ
<MeaCulpa> jeromyu: RT @irrenhaeusler: 世界愛新覺羅氏宗親會提醒族人：今天是大清覆亡101週年紀念日。毋忘國恥。（拍肩）
<Tone> 11:45 < MeaCulpa> jeromyu: RT @irrenhaeusler:
<Tone> \u4e16\u754c\u611b\u65b0\u89ba\u7f85\u6c0f\u5b97\u89aa\u6703\u63d0\u9192\u65cf\u4eba:\u4eca\u5929\u662f\u5927\u6e05\u8986\u4ea1101\u9031\u5e74\u7d00\u5ff5\u65e5\u3002\u6bcb\u5fd8\u570b\u6065\u3002(\u62cd\u80a9)
 * Stifler_t test
<jusssagnosticism> Tone: encoding ?
<jusssagnosticism> Tone: utf-8 ?
<jyfl987> hamo: dooloo是你搞的？
<hamo> jyfl987: 我和基席
<imadper> hamo: adam8157 roylez 【66万人民币购房移居德国】经德国政府批准的首个对华投资移民项目ICCN投资计划：购买具有永久产权的50㎡公寓一套；以此房产注册一家独资公司；获得德国长期居留权并可自由通行法、意、荷、比、瑞、西等24个欧盟国家。购房费用加绿卡手续费总计66万人民币
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ^^
<zodiac1111> 萌节
<hamo> imadper: 开始攒钱！
<jyfl987> hamo: 自己写的 还是用wordpress
<hamo> jyfl987: 当然从头写的
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 开机按F2 boot里多了一个ubuntu启动项 ，怎么删除？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389470 开机按F2 boot里多了一个ubuntu启动项 ，怎么删除？ 系统卸载了 这个也还在。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Michael_Ruan@ — 2012-10-10 11:37
<jyfl987> hamo: 域名多少来着
<hamo> jyfl987: dooloo.info  求宣传
<sou_> kk: 重写mbr
<jyfl987> hamo: 我看你这个不像自己写的 倒是像用那个开源reddit的
<kk> sou_, 你是什​​么星座？  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 66万不难，但后来那点税收搞死你
<hamo> jyfl987: ruby写的，reddit是用python，而且我们用的是redis的数据库
<Stifler_t> 大家都用什么中文字体啊，推荐个
<hamo> Stifler_t: 雅黑
<jyfl987> hamo: reddit有开源克隆版 各种语言的都有
<jyfl987> 当然reddit本身也开源
<hamo> jyfl987: 这个我就不知道了
<jyfl987> 他也不光是python 还有lisp代码
<Stifler_t> hamo: 我试试
<jyfl987> hamo: 你这就是reddit模式 呵呵 不错 就是域名糟糕
<sou_> kk: 星座？我不知道
<hamo> jyfl987:  搞不到好域名啊
<kk> sou_, 我失去了我的思路。  ㍣ 
<Stifler_t> j81shuai.com
<sou_> kk:和星座什么关系？
<jyfl987> hamo: 不过域名问题不大 还是多搞点功能 如果要面向我们这些人 最好加点自动化相关的功能  比如给每个圈子加上触发机制
<hamo> jyfl987:  触发机制？
<jusssagnosticism> jyfl987: 你知道数组的数组和多维数组的区别吗
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 数学上无区别 c语言上当然有区别
<sou_> juss...：不同语言的不同叫法吧
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 数组的数组 x长度可以任意 多维数组一开始就限制好了
<Sword_> \rs
<Sword_> mIRC要注册的啊
<jusssagnosticism> jyfl987: 不是很理解那个一开始就限制好了是啥意思
<hamo> adam8157: systemd果然快
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 另外多维数组内存上肯定是连续的 数组的数组 显然不一定 其实正确的说法是 指针的数组 因为数组那个变量单独引用时候 是数组指针
<jusssagnosticism> jyfl987: 只要不是变长数组，难道不是一开始都限制好了吗
<jusssagnosticism> test
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 比如说 你定义个数组 a[10][10] 那就是一开始就分配了 10*10 = 100个内存空间的
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 但是你定义个 指针的数组 int* a[10] 那只是分配了个10个指针的空间 至于指针指向的数组具体占用多少空间 并没有固定 因为你完全可以 另外定义个数组 int b[100000] 然后把他赋值给 a[0]
<MeaCulpa> 今天是萌日
<MeaCulpa> 萌节...
<zodiac1111> 卖萌咯
<jyfl987> 101了
<jusssagnosticism> jyfl987: c的多维数组是 指针的数组？
 * jusssagnosticism 越来越不明白数组了。。。
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 不是 c的多维数组就是 c[][]这种
<zodiac1111> 多维数组不是指针的数组。
<jyfl987> 我靠 貌似说错了
<ofan> 喔槽 clang支持比gcc都强
<jusssagnosticism> 。。。
<zodiac1111> jyfl987, 没说错吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 你在。
<jusssagnosticism> jyfl987: 多维数组和数组的数组的区别，跟指针数组没关系吧
<WhiTeMoOn> Sword_: 你windows用了firefox的chatzilla就行了
<ofan> imadper: 那带买用clang+libc++编译执行无压力
<ofan> imadper: 那代码用clang+libc++编译执行无压力
<roylez_> gebjgd: 60万去德国？
<zodiac1111> 没有数组的数组这种说法吧
<ofan> gcc真垃圾了
<piggybox> ofan: hoho
<jiero> roylez_ 你看开了？要去德国了？
<roylez_> jiero: 我哪里也不去
<roylez_> jiero: 刚刚nethack的一个 archeologist 挂了
<jiero> roylez_ 。没玩。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 坑爹的神灯居然许愿失败，本来要拿斩首刀的
<jiero> roylez_ 你的东西太负责了。
<jiero> roylez_ 复杂。
<jusssagnosticism> zodiac1111: c专家编程讲到了
<zodiac1111> jusssagnosticism, 数组的数组是怎么定义的呢？
<jusssagnosticism> zodiac1111: 不知
<jusssagnosticism> zodiac1111: 知道也就不问了。。。
 * jiero 受不了吭的 isometric 和 ascii
<jiero> roylez_ 你用什么界面玩 nethack？
<roylez_> jiero: x11
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。
<zodiac1111> jusssagnosticism, 那什么样的是数组的数组，举个例子看看
<jusssagnosticism> zodiac1111: c的多维数组
<jiero> roylez_ 算了。。。都不玩了。玩html 5 做烂游戏玩。
<zodiac1111> jusssagnosticism,  比如 int a[10][10]这样的多维数组咯
<MeaCulpa> . 真无聊
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://glimr.rubyforge.org/cake/missile_fleet.html
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: MISSILE FLEET
<MeaCulpa> jiero: nethack 必须的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 这里有人会ada语言的没，出来讲解下数组的数组和多维数组的区别
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ascii看得眼睛统
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我被贵摸的人忽悠了？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 怎么讲？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 还没消息
<jiero> hamo: 。你可以被忽悠。十分可以。
<zodiac1111> ada .........
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是不是一直保持于对方的切线运动...
<Stifler_t> 现在写个hello world都很吃力了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 距离上次interview多久？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 走了
<zodiac1111> jusssagnosticism, 原来你在说ada... 我还以为说c的数组 = =
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有没有人和你聊过希望你何时on board
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 正好跨了个国庆节假...上次是9.25
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 还木有
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 上次聊完最后的结论是有人会跟你谈价
<roylez_> hamo: 五毛
<hamo> roylez_: 那是你...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那还早呢
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我摸的效率，说不定on board一周前给你offer
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我是说为啥没人来电话跟我谈价
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不知道，可能找到了比你开价低得多的吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 18m 技术岗不谈价
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 有可能
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 说不定这个职位已经没了呢...
<adam8157> hamo: arch?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 价格总是第一位的
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯，live cd飞快
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 哎
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你arch了?哎...
<jusssagnosticism> 为毛那些大牛不讲清楚数组的数组和多维数组到底区别是啥，让俺等小白纠结
<adam8157> hamo: 哎...
<jusssagnosticism> 还有tcpl,这是给初学者看的吗？
<jusssagnosticism> 就不能在一本书上把所有东东都写明白了吗
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 没啥区别
<jusssagnosticism> 也就不会有那么多的误解了，
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 可是c专家编程了说了有区别，但有没说到底是啥
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 还没，试了live cd
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 语法有区别
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 类型不一样
<imadper> ofan: 吃饭去了... gaoji
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> hamo: liveCD只能看出一帮dev在kernel上话了多少心思支持硬件而已
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 但是systemd启动速度真心快啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ubuntu 100分 gentoo 0分，你看看Arch能打几分
<ofan> gcc在unix上越来越鸡肋
<imadper> ofan: 内核编译上面, gcc还是首选吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我没觉得启动速度有意义
<ofan> hamo: systemd+1
<ofan> imadper: 内核貌似也不用gcc了
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: char a[2][3]; a[5]='c';编译不通过
<imadper> ofan: 主要还是gcc吧... clang已经完全支持gnu扩展了?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 只有心智不见全，整个人会block在启动过程的娃娃，才觉得启动速度有意义
<ofan> imadper: 为毛要支持gnu扩展...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我家电脑启动的时候我一般在换衣服，嘘嘘之类
<imadper> ofan: 内核有用呀
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我已经好几年没仔细观摩过linux启动过程了...
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: char*p =a; p[5]=c;
<ofan> imadper: 那是linux内核
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 是呀
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 如果你清楚地明白自己在做什么，也介意产生不合规范的程序，可以把[i][j][k]这样的下
<ofan> imadper: 出了linux没人用那些扩展
<jusssagnosticism> 标值计算为相应的偏移量，然后只用一个单一的下标[z]来引用数组。当然这不是一种值得推荐的做
<sd44> ....
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 出自c专家编程
 * microcai 据说lilei和hanmeimei 没有结婚！
<imadper> ofan: 问题是, 我用的就是linux...
<ofan> imadper: 我不用
<ofan> mac撸过
<imadper> microcai: ... lilei和xiaoming结婚了
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 可以把[i][j][k]转换为[z]
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 类型不一样
<sd44> 。。。。。。。还在讨论数组啊。。晕死了。。。
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: [z]只能用在[]类型的，[a][b]用在[][]类型的
 * microcai 靠谱不？
<microcai> imadper: 教材上真的让他们结婚了 ？
<microcai> mea
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  gentoo 100 分， arch 0 分， ubuntu 多少分？
<imadper> microcai: 瞎说的...
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 那该成啥类型能让[][][]转成[]?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你说custimization?
<sd44> ofan: 除了指针代表的意义不一样，[j][k][z]不取前[j][k]指针的话，和[z]是一样的吧
<microcai> imadper:  人教版的书上 hanmeimei 结婚了，是 Ms han 了。
<sd44> int a[2][3] = {1,2,3,4,5,6}
<MeaCulpa> microcai: custimization+automation: gentoo 100, ubuntu 30, arch -100
<ofan> sd44: 语法上不一样
<ofan> 编译器认语法
<MeaCulpa> microcai: arch属于给你添乱那种
<microcai> imadper:  居然这都能与时俱进
<imadper> microcai: 老公也姓han...
<ofan> 不认你脑子里想的
<sd44> 。。。这没办法了，juss和你的出发点根本不一样。。
<ofan> arch: +inf gentoo:-inf ubuntu: NaN
<sd44> 不过真有点不明白，juss是用C很长时间了还是初学C。。。
<ofan> 可以把gcc卸了
<piggybox> ofan: clang还有静态分析能力
<ofan> piggybox: lint?
<piggybox> ofan: clang --analyze
<ofan> piggybox: o
<ofan> 想装个vs2012试试
<sd44> test log
<microcai> imadper:  两个孩子，名叫 keke xixi
<microcai> imadper:  可惜
<jusssagnosticism> c语言里面只有一种别的语言称为数组的数组的形式，但c语言称它为多维数组
<imadper> microcai: 你没事看人教干嘛...
<jiero> ls
<sd44>  
<sd44> [三 10月 10 2012]
<sd44> *** Topic for #ubuntu-cn: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧
<sd44>     http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛
<sd44>     http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC ||
<kk> sd44,啥网址y 提问的智慧
<sd44>     Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享
<sd44>     图片 http://imagebin.org  [12:45]
<sd44> *** #ubuntu-cn: topic set by alvin_rxg!~alvin_rxg@ip183145.wh.uni-hannover.de,
<sd44>     15:28:22 2012/08/23
<kk> sd44, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<sd44> test 2
<sd44> kk 你很可爱啊
<kk> sd44, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<sd44> 刚才我不小心刷屏了吗？。。。。如果刷了。。。SORRY
<jiero> adam8157: 学车真难受。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 晕车。
<jiero> adam8157: 讨厌汽油
<jiero> adam8157: 讨厌各种塑料味道
<knownbad> jiero: 你是女的？
<jiero> knownbad: 我是美女。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。
<knownbad> 知道
<knownbad> 都是美女。
<adam8157> jiero: 我不会开车... 我们家和我平辈的, 只有我不会...
<jiero> knownbad: >< 你该打。
<knownbad> 你说讨厌时一定得跺脚。
<jusssagnosticism> 如果你清楚地明白自己在做什么，也介意产生不合规范的程序，可以把[i][j][k]这样的下
<jusssagnosticism> 标值计算为相应的偏移量，然后只用一个单一的下标[z]来引用数组。当然这不是一种值得推荐的做
<jusssagnosticism> 法。
<jiero> adam8157: 好的，让他们给你当司机。
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 能把[][][]转换成[]?怎么转
<jiero> adam8157: 开车真麻烦。不去了。。。
<jusssagnosticism> char a[2][3]; *(a+5)='c';出错
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: ...
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 能举个例子吗
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: a的类型不是char 是char[3]
 * jiero 开车兜了100m，再倒车前进2次，结果晕了。
<adam8157> char a[2][3]; *((*char)a+5)='c';
<jyfl987> jusssagnosticism: 所以我不喜欢用下标方法 我一般都用  *(a+100) 这种方法
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你很无聊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我解释给他听而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然不会写这种代码
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那个 (*char)纯为了不产生warning而已
<jyfl987> 当然 不排除小装逼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是, +1的shift变了
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: *char是啥意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: 变成加一字节而不是三字节
<adam8157> jyfl987: get?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是解释器的问题 我知道 因为a+n 是指针运算 指针运算地址加多少要看类型
<jyfl987> 不过这是编译器的问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: a的类型不是char 是char[3]
<adam8157> jyfl987: get?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧还不是指针
<jyfl987> 不过我从来不定义这种
<jyfl987> 我都是 char* a[]
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以不改的话就会error 而不是warning
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我也不写多维的... 我只不过解释给他听而已...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那看来是我受教了
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 强制转换
<jyfl987> 我一直以为编译器会智能点 没想到
<adam8157> jyfl987: =,=
<jyfl987> adam8157: 完全没别的意思 真心为学到知识高兴
<adam8157> jyfl987: c是假定程序员知道实现原理的
<adam8157> =,=
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 强制转换不是(char*)吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最近我一直在学各种东西 很好玩
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 哦, 写错了 typo 不好意思
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比如?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 数学 物理 前几天还看了下3d投影的原理 明白了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 犇
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天还推导了 多项式的n次方展开的一般规律 呵呵 就在办公室里
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这是线性代数的东西了, 矩阵什么的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 犇
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是 (a+b)^1, (a+b)^2, ... , (a+b)^n
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: char[3]是啥类顶
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但我没学过啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: xml 用tab还是space?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我以前看各种人说考研线性代数怎么变态 现在才知道 都是扯淡
<iyzsong> jyfl987: 求开课
<jyfl987> adam8157: 任何时候 觉得拿不准就用space 除非写makefile
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 我自己都在学习 开什么
<iyzsong> jyfl987: 线性代数。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你是没学到后头....
<iyzsong> jyfl987: 看见矩阵什么的，头都成方的了
 * palomino|working 自豪地表示：大一线代61分
<jyfl987> adam8157: 另外你刚才说那个问题 char a[3][2] a的类型 这个好像是c的一个专题 我记得c那本书里还有专门的习题叫你做 如何解出 类似 char * int * p 这种超级变态的声明的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我根本没学过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是看了那视频 突然明白了 许多以前对高数的认识
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比如我跟你说过我高数微积分是挂的 一直到毕业都以为是一个东西
<iyzsong> 难道这就是顿↗悟
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 把自己的脑袋变成编译器的flow就好了 思密达
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可是看直线方程的斜率的解释 马上想到求导了 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 脑袋还得是node-graph才行
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 不一样 上学的时候是被迫学 现在是自己主动学 首先心理上就不一样 前者很抵制  后者很渴望
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 另外 上学的时候不止上数学一个课呢 还有别的课程 现在只是下班回去自己看几个视频 而且高兴就多看点 不高兴就不看
<iyzsong> jyfl987: 这是何等逆天的渴望啊~
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: *(a+1)+2='c';可以不
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 你试试...
<adam8157> iyzsong: +1
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 主要是工作上要用到 比如自己想做个游戏 就得去学几何吧 可是计算机不是靠尺规的 所以你还得研究代数
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 加个*一定可以了
<piggybox> 想起以前学线代学了很久才明白行列式和矩阵的差别 ><
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: *(*(a+1)+2)='c';
<iyzsong> 很多人都说一旦工作就不会怎么看书了，看来对Programmer不适用
<hamo> roylez_: nethack怎么玩？求带
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 另外比如说 方程求解 你要考虑这个问题 游戏里描述一个直线 如果你精通代数  那只要根据两个点求一个直线方程 再限定x取值范围就可以了 但是如果你不会 就只能点阵了
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 这些都是跟实际需求密切联系的
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 那是扯淡 我觉得倒是入了行以后看得书更多了
<iyzsong> jyfl987: 恩恩
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 你小心走火入魔...
<hamo> adam8157: 你玩过？
<jyfl987> iyzsong: 还有一些 比如统计学 这个也有意思 这些也是数学范围的
<adam8157> hamo: no
<jyfl987> adam8157: 试试minecraft
<hamo> adam8157: 那你怎么知道
<jyfl987> hamo: 试试minecraft
<adam8157> hamo: 了解过
<hamo> adam8157: 求教，求带
<ofan> palomino|working: 61分，一看就是好学生
<jiero> 这里泄露实名的有几个人啊。
<ofan> jiero: imadper
<palomino|working> 老师给面子 , ofan
<palomino|working> 高数老师就不给面子！ , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: lol
<jiero> ofan: 额。。。不知道。。。
<ofan> jiero: 色大象啊
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> imadper: 色大象是你真名呢。。。
<palomino|working> ......
<ofan> 看看tv show,睡觉去
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【Inkscape用户一定要看】Inkscape克隆中颜色的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389475 Inkscape中很重要的一个功能就是可以做克隆，类似与其他软件中的阵列。 具体菜单式编辑>克隆>创建平铺克隆。 但是在颜色选项卡设置变化值后，创建的克隆体 …
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 现在用不着
<adam8157> hamo: 你不觉得systemd乱糟糟?
<hamo> adam8157: 还没详细用
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 你怎么理解c中的这个*符号？
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 取
<hamo> adam8157: *妹纸 怎么理解？
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 我感觉*是把一个数据声明成地址的
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 这样理解可以吗
<bluezd> hamo: int 妹纸;int *hamo=&妹纸;*hamo ......
 * bluezd 怎么好久都没有看到那个 intern hr 了 cc adam8157
<adam8157> ...
 * jusssagnosticism 越来越不喜欢写字了，感觉写字比打字慢多了
<hamo> 。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 上课去
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/zd-407f-19-yuan-the-longde-dragon-egg-boiler.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y longde 龙的 煮蛋器 ZD-407F　19元»什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157: 运费多少....
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 10块的运费
<roylez> adam8157: 可以拉倒了
<adam8157> roylez: 还是很便宜的
<roylez> adam8157: 100才免运费，我哪里再去找80的东西
<adam8157> roylez: 加上运费也蛮便宜...  (不过我还是信任小熊牌儿
<Oooops> 蛋蛋煮蛋
<adam8157> Oooops: nnnnd
<adam8157> hamo_work: 弱死了 web
<hamo_work> roylez_: 不用上班？
<hamo_work> adam8157: win下呢
<hamo_work> adam8157: ppt eng
<jusss> adam8157: a[2][3]==((char*)a)[5] 这应该就是c专家编程里说的把[][][]变成[]吧
<adam8157> hamo_work: 弱死了
<hamo_work> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> jusss: 好吧, 如果你偏要这么用的话, 是的
<jusss> adam8157: 是c专家编程里用这句话，我就想知道它怎么变的
<MeaCulpa> 这几天这里风气很gaoji
<hamo_work> +1
<hamo_work> 过于gaoji
 * MeaCulpa char*是什么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • linux mint 13 mate 与 xfce 选哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389481 mate基于gnome 2 ，xfce 快速。xfce 乱码问题解决了吗？它对中文支持的好吗？望高手分析下 mate 与 xfce，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 misaraty — 2012-10-10 14:22
<adam8157> Oooops: nnnnd
<jusss> adam8157: 打错了。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 哦 没有等于的关系...
<Oooops> lol
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e....
 * adam8157 神到处黑人 cc hamo_work 
<hamo_work> adam8157: 我又被黑了？
<adam8157> hamo_work: 我被黑了
<Oooops> 没吧。irc log为证。
<jusss> adam8157: char a[2][3];
<Oooops> 我没改一个字
 * Sword_ slaps Oooops around a bit with a large trout
<Sword_> Oooops:啥事被黑
<Oooops> 这谁啊
<imadper> Oooops: 不认识...
<Sword_> 0.0
<imadper> Oooops: 给你推荐电影.
<imadper> Oooops: 无法触碰. 最近看到的最好的一个了
<jusss> adam8157:  char a[2][3]; a[1][2]==*(*(a+1)+2)==*((char*)a+5)==((char*)a)[5]
<adam8157> jusss: 5那里来的
<Sword_> 怎么看介绍像是有基情0.0
<jusss> adam8157: 算出来的呀，难道我又写错了？
<adam8157> jusss: 哦 对的
<adam8157> jusss: 看错了
<adam8157> jusss: 你可以打印看看嘛
<adam8157> jusss: 不对
<adam8157> jusss: 不对
 * MeaCulpa 庆幸自己再也不用码C
<adam8157> jusss: [1][2]不就是2么!! 哪里来的5
<adam8157> jusss: n-1 不是n
<jusss> adam8157: 下标从0开始，难道我记错了？
 * imadper 这有啥可问的.... 直接编译一下嘛...
<hamo_work> adam8157: [0][2]才是[2]好呗
<adam8157> jusss: 我二了 cc hamo_work
<hamo_work> adam8157: 2
 * imadper 很多人讨论下标从1开始好还是从0开始好. 我推荐折中, 从0.5开始
<piggybox> 哈哈
 * MeaCulpa 一切数组内存连续的世界都应该消失
<hamo_work> adam8157: 老年人还编什么程序，赶紧去看猥琐视频
 * adam8157 当然从0开始好, 因为和指针相符了
<adam8157> hamo_work: 去死
<hamo_work> adam8157: 死程
<imadper> jusss: 数组的 a[x]这种形式就是语法糖... 本质上就是 *(a + x)嘛.
<imadper> jusss: 所以才会有 a[x] 和 x[a] 是一个结果这种情况
<jusss> imadper: 嗯, pointers on c上写了
<imadper> jusss: 那还能有啥问题?
<hamo_work> imadper: gaoji象
<imadper> jusss: 这不就都解释了>
<imadper> jusss: 你的问题不都最后转化到这个上面了吗??????????
<imadper> hamo_work: gaoji你妹!
<jusss> imadper: 现在还有一个问题有点纠结，就是数组和变量的不同关于内存分配
<imadper> hamo_work: 象你妹!
<imadper> jusss: 数组和变量必须不同呀...
<imadper> jusss: 你是想说 int a[1] 和int b 的分配上的不同?
<imadper> jusss: 这个是编译器相关的.
<imadper> jusss: 数组的实现的时候, 会在附近的内存保留数组的长度等其他信息的.
<imadper> jusss: 具体怎么实现, 没有规定. 至少vc和gcc不同
<jusss> imadper: 找到了一个关键词，内情向量
<imadper> jusss: gaoji的东西问hamo
<imadper> jusss: 这已经不是c语言的问题了吧
 * imadper 新鼠标35, 还挺好用
<hamo_work> imadper: 莫炫富...
<imadper> hamo_work: 旧的坏了!
<hamo_work> adam8157: 据说贵司以后会配X1？
<jusss> adam8157: char array[1],a; a=72; *array=72; a不需要加*,而array需要加*, 不解
<imadper> hamo_work: 苨马, 35还富????
<imadper> hamo_work: 查查帝王蟒!
<adam8157> jusss: array是个指针...
<imadper> jusss: 因为array是个地址
<adam8157> jusss: 你的入门方式太恐怖了...
<jusss> adam8157: 我感觉a和array在符号表中都有对应的地址，但这个*...
<hamo_work> imadper: 才500而已，3天的工资嘛
<imadper> hamo_work: 你旋富... 我买不起....
<imadper> hamo_work: gaoji蛤蟆
<imadper> hamo_work: 你一天的工资就勾勒
<imadper> 渣输入法....
<hamo_work> adam8157: 赶紧的...问你话呢...
<adam8157> hamo_work: 你一天的工资就勾勒
<imadper> adam8157: 你复制的?  LOL
<hamo_work> adam8157: 配不配X1嘛？
<adam8157> imadper: .
<adam8157> hamo_work: 应该不会
<jusss> adam8157: 更迷糊了，怎么感觉a才更应该像指针
<imadper> adam8157: 会有的, 我估计
<imadper> jusss: 啥叫指针?
<jusss> imadper: 不知道
<jyfl987> jusss: 你以后定义可以这样定义 char* array 这样有助于理解
 * adam8157 为了吓唬新人, 我说个常识: 指针不等于地址
<jusss> adam8157: 想知道在符号表里 变量 数组 指针变量是咋写的
 * hamo_work 为了迷惑新人，我来争论一下。指针明明就是地址...
<adam8157> jusss: man nm
<jusss> 估计我知道是咋写的，就明白了
<Oooops> 指针不就是地址嘛。
<imadper> 指针是个变量嘛~ 变量里面存的是个地址嘛~ 地址指向了进程地址空间里面的一个位置嘛~
<adam8157> Oooops: 当然不是, 或者说不只是
<Oooops> 这蛋蛋忽悠妹子有一套。
 * hamo_work 中央一套
 * adam8157 指针还包括对这个地址类型的描述等东西 
<imadper> adam8157: 那是在符号表里面了
<Oooops> c的里面，可没这描述
<adam8157> Oooops: 编译器会这么实现的
<Oooops> 你啥搞基语言啊
<piggybox> 这是实现细节
<hamo_work> adam8157: 生成的代码里没有，但是编译器知道，这么说就对了
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么实现跟c语言无关. c语言只规定行为.
 * adam8157 我忙去了
 * imadper 喵的, 不争了... 
<Oooops> 那是编译器脱裤子放屁。
<Oooops> 多管闲事。 lol
 * hamo_work 这频道又开始gaoji了...
<Oooops> gaoji 是从蛤蟆开始的
 * jusss 好复杂呀，c不符合KISS
<adam8157> Oooops: 但是很多地方会因为这个实现而有所不同
<imadper> Oooops: 指针类型必须保存, 不然没法进行指针运算.
 * adam8157 不扯了, 闪
<Oooops> imadper: 情色片？
<Oooops> 这名字
<imadper> Oooops: 怎么会....
<Oooops> 这名字，，，
 * Oooops 想买一个剥蛋器。完美的剥壳的。
<hamo_work> adam8157: 你惨了
<piggybox> Oooops: 蛋疼啊
<freeayu> 我想找兼职，求介绍
 * hamo_work 同求
<Oooops> www.career.com
<jackarain> 10月8日，网友“lk番茄”称，有一朋友在杭州临平宁桥大道那里卖葡萄，是个葡萄西施，结果常有一老男人（40岁上下，开的是黑色东风天籁，浙E牌照）开车来买葡萄，完了就打开车窗当她面脱了裤子在车里……
<imadper> hamo_work: http://www.sishuseo.com/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 夜场招聘,北京男公关招聘,男公关招聘,深圳鸭子招聘,深圳哪里招聘男公关,深圳男女公关招聘,广州男公关招聘,广州鸭子招聘,东莞男公关招聘,东莞鸭子招聘,那里有富婆
<hamo_work> imadper: ...
<hamo_work> imadper: 你还真懂行
<imadper> hamo_work: 工资日节  1.5k/day
<jackarain> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6e1fdf79gw1dxptiwxwwej.jpg
<imadper> hamo_work: 贵度帮我搜索出来的
<hamo_work> adam8157: ^^^
 * bluezd 求内推
<hamo_work> bluezd: 内推色大象发的那个？
<Oooops> bluezd: 你可以去百度内部服务。
<bluezd> hamo_work: .
<imadper> hamo_work: 你都能 内!!推了??!!!
<imadper> hamo_work: 你已经在里面了?!?!!
<hamo_work> bluezd: 亲，你的节操...
<imadper> hamo_work: gaoji!!!
<imadper> hamo_work: 膜拜!!!
<imadper> bluezd: 看懂了吗? hamo_work 已经是内部人员了.
<hamo_work> imadper: 尼玛，滚粗！
<bluezd> imadper: 我一开始就知道啊
<imadper> hamo_work: 苨马, 你自己说的!
<imadper> bluezd: 哦.. 我刚知道...
<jusss> hamo_work: 勇士，度娘那有啥好的服务没
<jusss> hamo_work: 度娘为啥不出邮箱？
<hamo_work> jusss: 出了你敢用？
<imadper> jusss: 国内做邮件系统的只有两个公司.
<hamo_work> jusss: 我可不愿让党天天翻我邮箱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 两个？
<Oooops> hamo_work: 你有那档次？
<lfkvmn> 请教一下大家，怎么注册固定的帐号。
<jusss> hamo_work: 那 im twitter facebook youtube之类的为啥度娘不山寨下
<Oooops> lfkvmn: /msg nickserver help
<lfkvmn> 3Q
<jusss> imadper: 网易是其中一个？
<imadper> jusss: 邮件系统, 不是邮箱服务
<hamo_work> jusss: im twitter youtube都山寨过啊...im-> baidu hi, twitter-> 百度已经关了，youtube->奇艺
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<jusss> imadper: qq mail和163 mail用的是一个系统
<hamo_work> jusss: 你咋了解这么多
<imadper> jusss: 不知道. 貌似还不是...
<jusss> hamo_work: 不了解呀。。。
<imadper> jusss: 我记得qq是买的foxmail转型之后的那个邮件系统吧? 我记不清了..
<jusss> hamo_work: 完全照搬google twitter facebook不就行了，反正国内都是山寨
<freeayu> 我想找 ruby 兼职
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] tom.com 的邮箱算是什么？
<imadper> 不知道用的谁的系统.
<jusss> imadper: coremail
<hamo_work> jusss: 天朝的互联网，比美帝的严酷多了...绝对的丛林 ，不练点本领是混不下去的...
<imadper> jusss: 不知道.
<lfkvmn> 大家都是研究哪方面的
<jusss> imadper: telnet 过去就知道了
<imadper> 聚散
<imadper> jusss: gaoji
<jusss> imadper: pop3
<imadper> jusss: pop3是服务...
<jusss> imadper: 但提示信息那有写coremail
<jusss> imadper: 说明系统是coremail的
<imadper> 恩, 应该是
<Oooops> 返回的，随便可以假冒嘛
<jusss> Oooops: 你搞过postfix没
<Oooops> 没
<Oooops> 折腾那些，难受
<jusss> Oooops: 那sendmail呢
<Oooops> 一样啊
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub出问题，解决时误删了/root，现在grub已经能引导，可是内核加载时出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389488 /root无意被删除，启动时内核加载出错，求救，中间是整个事情的起因，有点长，若可以直接解决此问题，则略过之！ 起因是内存条松了不能进入系统，在 …
<jusss> Oooops: 感觉在linux就是不停的配置 配置 再配置。。。
<Oooops> jusss: 你enduser，折腾这些没意义。用顺手才重要。
<jyfl987> Oooops: 你小孩玩乐高么
<Oooops> 可能。没买过。
<jyfl987> 那就当我没说
<roylez> hamo_work: nethack上手玩要看 wiki hack
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不看也无妨，每次下了sokoban就挂
<jyfl987> roylez: MeaCulpa 建议玩玩minecraft
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sokoban太简单了
<jyfl987> 当然最好是玩 minetest了 开源的
<roylez> minecraft太花时间了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 过了sokoban我老遇到demon, seccubus, 鸡头怪之类
<MeaCulpa> roylez: sokoban可以一路挖下去...
<Oooops> 又打怪。。
<Oooops> 搞点现代的不
<jusss> Oooops: dnf
<hamo_work> roylez: 你居然又在这个时候蹦粗来了
<jusss> hamo_work: 度娘有收费的服务没
<imadper> jusss: 竞价排名
<hamo_work> jusss: ^^^
<Oooops> 其实疯狂坦克好玩。开了一个s1服务器，不知道是不是又完蛋了。
<jusss> Oooops: 今天俺们宿舍有个人过来拉网线，2Mb的，只有一个猫，因为有六个人，咋办
<hamo_work> jusss: 路由器嘛
<jusss> hamo_work: 一般的路由器是不是都能支持6台机子
<piggybox> jusss: 用无限路由吧
<piggybox> 无线
<jusss> piggybox: 嗯
<jyfl987> roylez: 原来你玩过啊
<jyfl987> Oooops: minecraft不是只有打怪的 你可以在里面修电路 有人在里面做了个计算机 额
<jusss> piggybox: 一般的无限路由是不是都支持6台机子，像TP link那类的
<imadper> jus
<imadper> jusss: 就2m还六个人用?
<roylez> jyfl987: 我玩通过
<piggybox> jusss: 理论上一般无线路由能支持255个接入。。。
<jusss> imadper: 嗯，悲惨吧
<jusss> imadper: 每人40KB/s...
<imadper> jusss: 校园网呢?
<jusss> imadper: 从联通营业厅那办的，不清楚是不是校园网
<imadper> jusss: 你们学校本身不提供网络?
<imadper> jusss: 必须不是
<xiangfu> 联通免费升级10M光纤。前提是光纤已经到户：）
<xiangfu> 2M --> 10M
<jyfl987> roylez: 你那是单机版本吧
<xiangfu> 4M --> 20M
<roylez> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我这宽带通20M 更新源很快 推荐你玩一玩
<jyfl987> roylez: 玩过联机么
<imadper> jyfl987: 多少钱一个月?
<jyfl987> imadper: 一年1k6还是1k8来着 忘记了
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 嗯。宽带能还便宜。但是这些宽带通好像只是国内20M。走国外还是2M。
<roylez> jyfl987: 玩过，纯字符累，还是 nethack-x11 舒服
<xiangfu> jyfl987, 只是上国内的视频网站很快。
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我父母家里 倒是有电信20M的光纤 200一个月
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 等以后我回家了就爽了
<xiangfu> cool
<jyfl987> roylez: 扯蛋 minecraft联机跟字符有毛关系
<imadper> jyfl987: 不贵
<jyfl987> imadper: 是啊 就是不知道上行多少
<imadper> jyfl987: 上行用的不会太多吧
<imadper> jyfl987: 我家4m电信, 跟你那个差不多价钱
<jyfl987> imadper: 能有adsl那个比例我就心满意足了 但是据说光纤的上行普遍不如adsl的那个比例
<roylez> jyfl987: 我说的是nethack
<palomino|working> 我这20m光纤上传只能到100多kB , jyfl987
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 所以说嘛
<jyfl987> roylez: 你想玩minecraft联机不？
<jyfl987> 我同事有个国内服务器 可以开服
<jusss> imadper: 学校不让拉8Mb的，学校很奇葩
<jusss> imadper: 另一个校区让拉8Mb的
<roylez> jyfl987: 不想
<imadper> jyfl987: 不知道...
<jyfl987> roylez: 额
<imadper> adam8157: 你申请的显示器是啥背光的? ccfl还是啥的?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你要来玩玩不？
<imadper> adam8157: 我这个ccfl的...
<imadper> jyfl987: 去哪儿?
<jyfl987> 我想做点机器人放里面
<imadper> jyfl987: 不玩了....
<jyfl987> imadper: 我准备用我同事的国内服务器开个minetest的服务器
<imadper> jyfl987: 不玩...
<adam8157> imadper: 还没见着呢
<imadper> adam8157: ccfl慢呀... 不开心!
<xiangfu> jyfl987, minercraft 是开源的吗？
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 终端里面不能用方向键调出历史命令但是可以通过小键盘的8调出历史命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389493 上次在XP虚拟机里搞了下虚拟鼠标的设置，然后再进入Ubuntu的时候， 就不能使用向上键调出历史命令了 而且gedit里面也没法使用方向键(无论是向左还 …
<jyfl987> xiangfu: minecraft本身不开源 但是他的api开源 minetest完全开源 是cpp写的 代码在github上 他的各种mod都是lua写的 当然也开源了 而且许多作者都用WTFPL
<xiangfu> 我只是看过很多minercarfs 的视频。
<Oooops> 整天锤子砸方块，有嘛好玩的。还占资源。
<panda-z> 为了minecraft我刚加了个4GB的内存条
<Oooops> Capacity: 27346 mWh / 51260 mWh (53.35%)
<jyfl987> panda-z: 哈哈 你玩单机？
<panda-z> jyfl987: 没，有个朋友建服务器带我玩，我是newbie
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 里面可以搭电路的 还可以造房子 养鸡养鸭种地什么的
<jyfl987> panda-z: 牛逼？ 你太大言不惭了啊
<Oooops> 那是，还可以烧别人的房子。
<panda-z> jyfl987: newbie是新手的意思。。。
<Oooops> 鸡也是方块
<jyfl987> Oooops: 联机服务器一般都禁止烧和爆炸的
<Stifler_t> 注册了登不上？
<jyfl987> panda-z: 你朋友那服务器是在国内？ 是什么类型的 生存还是手艺啊
<Stifler_t> 要交钱吗？
<panda-z> jyfl987: 应该是国内吧，不过我觉得他是建着自己玩的。。。。
<jyfl987> panda-z: 哪个不是建着玩的呢 哼哼
<panda-z> jyfl987: 我的意思是他的服务器不会24小时开着的，我也是昨天才开始玩的，于是今天就加了内存。
<Oooops> jyfl987: 额。那少了乐趣嘛
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 在shell脚本中使用sql，网上看了N多版本，都用不起来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389495 应用过程是这样子的：查询一个表pjykz，查出其中两项pre_jy,pst_jy, 然后打开以此命名的两个文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 freexiaoyoumpw — 2012-10-10 16:44
<jyfl987> Oooops: 有别的乐趣嘛  比如手艺服的人 喜欢造建筑 各种奇啪  雕塑什么的  所以我刚才问你小孩玩不玩乐高  如果玩 可以让他试试这个
<jyfl987> Oooops: 还有的人 比如说我 就喜欢做农民 额 就跟有人玩偷菜一样
<jyfl987> 种西瓜还可以做电路来收割  这个稍微增加点趣味性
<jyfl987> 另外还可以挖矿 修建地下坑道什么的 这个我也喜欢
<jyfl987> 我在地下挖了好大的坑 在里面种从林木  panda-z
<jyfl987> panda-z: 你现在内存多大？
<panda-z> 6GB
<jyfl987> 难怪要加内存 原来是2G确实不够
<Oooops> 然后，某天服务器当机了。你的全没了。你说“草啊”
<jyfl987> 可以下载到本地的
<jyfl987> 只要服务器提供地图下载
<jyfl987> 国外就有人做了个魔兽世界的模型在mc里 就把地图提供下载了
<Oooops> 不是无限的地图
<jyfl987> 你有地图 就可以单机玩了
<Oooops> 嘛
<jyfl987> 当然不是无限的 首先高度就有限制256
<jyfl987> 长度其实也有限制好像是30几万还是 3w多来着
<panda-z> jyfl987: 那个地图解压好像有十几二十GB
<jyfl987> panda-z: 你下了？
<panda-z> 没
<panda-z> 牛人啊，把整个艾泽拉斯大陆都做到里面去了
<jyfl987> panda-z: 很正常呢 你想想 如果是10000x10000的地图 那一个点一个字节 都很大了 就有 10x10x256x4 MB 了
<MeaCulpa> minecraft linux 有正式版么
<MeaCulpa> 能联机那种
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无光驱用U盘安装Ubuntu server时提示找不到光驱，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389497 望各位大虾赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenxd19710524 — 2012-10-10 17:10
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 有开源的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 开源实现？copycat?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 还是Java的？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: http://minetest.net/
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Minetest
<MeaCulpa> minecraft没注册商标阿...我没记得是开源的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: o...这个...那你门干嘛minecraft 来minecraft去的，根本不是一东西
<imadper> adam8157: 什么情况?? 怎么有个妹子那么漂亮!
<adam8157> imadper: 哪里?
<imadper> adam8157: 刚在这里用个小本, 不知道记什么呢
<imadper> adam8157: 现在走了
<imadper> adam8157: 灰色上衣, 长头发, 辫子
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: 激动呀!
<adam8157> imadper: ...
 * imadper 上个月工资, 960
 * bluezd 什么情况
<imadper> adam8157: virt那边的
<imadper> adam8157: 坐下了
<imadper> adam8157: 再看也没那么好看了....
 * imadper 我很淡定是不是
<bluezd> imadper: 我知道是谁了
<imadper> bluezd: 你也看见了? 你怎么都知道...
<imadper> bluezd: 膜拜..
<adam8157> bluezd: 中午那个?
<imadper> bluezd: 私信发员工档案的地址给看看~
<imadper> hamo: 我新上传了一个好图
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是，他说的就是那个新来的，个子很高的那个
<imadper> qiao: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b228c62gw1dxq6p9ywckj.jpg
<hamo> imadper: 发照片给我
<adam8157> imadper: 很高?
<imadper> adam8157: 高!
<imadper> adam8157: 你不如 bluezd 呀! bluezd 哪个妹子都认识!
<adam8157> imadper: 那很一般啊, 而且太高了
 * hamo 这不科学啊！
<imadper> adam8157: 不算太高吧... 我觉得还可以啊
<bluezd> imadper: ...... 她从我这走，我才看到的
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 也是.
<jiero> bluezd: 又是你啊。好久不见了。怪人。
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 确实是那个.
<imadper> bluezd: 怪人
<adam8157> imadper: 快有我高了, bluezd 说的那个
<imadper> adam8157: 那 hamo 没戏了
<bluezd> imadper: jiero 怪人 ？ 为啥这么说
<jiero> adam8157: 以前。出国之前，碰到一个美女。比我高一头。
<jiero> adam8157: 恩恩。很少见比我高很多的女孩。
<jiero> bluezd: 感觉啊。
 * jiero 拍拍蛋蛋。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 好空虚，难道断线了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 估计 imadper 说的不是你说的那个...
<jiero> Open source community needs a haircut and to dress for success
<jiero> :(
<bluezd> adam8157: 应该是吧
 * jiero 还想吃月饼，都吃完了
 * jiero 吃了6斤月饼，不够
<imadper> adam8157: 估计是. 因为那个女生刚从bluezd身边走过
<imadper> 等等
<imadper> bluezd: 你的id怎么那么耳熟...
<imadper> bluezd: 你和这个网站什么关系?  http://www.blued.cn/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y blued官网_同志手机交友App_blued客户端_blued下载
<bluezd> imadper: 就是她，灰色上衣，长头发，刚学会了观察 cc adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: 哈哈哈哈
<bluezd> imadper: 木有关系
 * adam8157 不过说实话这个妹子真心不是很漂亮啊...
<imadper> adam8157: 那就是我看得不仔细...
<hamo> adam8157: 求照片！
<imadper> bluezd: 总觉得, 你是这个网站的幕后..
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
<jiero> adam8157: 。没关系，不算很漂亮也不怕。
 * bluezd +1 imadper 你没带眼睛吧
<jiero> bluezd: 没关系，触电的感觉和漂亮没太大关系的。
<imadper> bluezd: 眼镜.... 没带眼睛就成恐怖片了
<jiero> blued。。。
<jiero> bluezed。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/browse/?searchtexthidden=&childpublishedfileid=0&section=items&appid=765&browsesort=mostrecent&requiredtags[0]=Linux&controller=sharedfiles&method=browse&p=5
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Steam Greenlight
<jiero> 竟然这么多了。
<cleamoon> ....你们都一个办公室吗？
 * bluezd 我这海拔是不行了。
<hamo> 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 似乎是红帽三人 imadper  bluezd  adam8157  太散漫了
<jiero> hamo: 你的海拔？
<jiero> hamo: 和你身高比例呢。
<cleamoon> 好基友
<hamo> jiero: ...
<jiero> hamo: 我对你最好了
<jiero> hamo: 口德方面 :)
<hamo> jiero: ...
<imadper> s/å¾·/jiao/g
<hamo>  ...
 * imadper 重口了.... 还是打住吧..
<adam8157> 刚想踢他
 * bluezd 晚上吃啥啊
 * adam8157 哎...
<hamo> ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕N45S 怎么装双系统啊，现在是win7 64位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389498 RT，今天搞了一天了 快崩溃了···用easybcd 安装的 按照步骤一步一步的做的，就是装不上，连安装界面都看不到！！！试了2个版本 一个是11.10，一个是9.X版，11.1那个版本 一直停留在DO …
<jiero> hamo:  他的欺负重心转移到了 imadper 去了
<hamo> jiero: 谁？
<jiero> hamo:  adam8157_away ？
<hamo> jiero: ...并不了解
<jiero> hamo:  反正你是主席的人了啊。
<hamo> jiero: ...怎么可能
<jiero> hamo: 。
 * jiero 昨天用了2管补牙膏补了一颗牙。
<jiero> hamo: 神一般的牙洞啊。
<hamo> jiero: ...
<hamo> jiero: 糖吃多了
<jiero> hamo: 爱吃糖来爱吃酸。
<jiero> hamo: 狼爸罚6岁女儿跑步6小时导致其失禁死亡
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * jiero 该推了，做饭去
<cleamoon> jiero, 失禁还能死亡？
<jiero> cleamoon: 我也不知道为啥。
 * maplebeats 神奇的地球
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 神奇的兲朝
<palomino|working> 尿太多了脱水了可能 , cleamoon
<cleamoon> palomino|working, 哦...
<hamo> palomino|working: 还是破马有经验
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 以前有个同学
<palomino|working> 特别爱吐口水
<palomino|working> 我说你早晚因为吐口水过多脱水而死
 * kingbo irc怎么知道有人对自己说过话？
<xiaomo> grep 日志...
<zlei>  gtk.gdk.Display(display_name) 有没有大大用过这个方法的,pygtk
<zlei> 求教这个参数是什么意思
<zlei> 谁做过gtk应用的
<maplebeats> zlei: 都什么年代了，还学pygtk啊
<maplebeats> zlei: pygobject
<zlei> maplebeats: 你学什么啊
<zlei> maplebeats: 感谢
<zlei> maplebeats: 其实我只是想做一个gimp的简单插件,需要捕捉鼠标移动事件,不知道怎么捕捉
<maplebeats> zlei: Xlib吧
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 通过阅读Vsftpd源代码去自己编一个服务器可行不？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389502 我们老师布置的大作业是编写一个ftp服务器，只给我们一些具体需要实现的目标，我现在感觉毫无头绪，想通过阅读vsftpd服务器的源代码然后根据这个自己改写 …
<jiero> zlei: gimp内置那种功能？
<zlei> jiero: 我想要按住某键,然后通过移动光标来调整笔刷大小,透明,和图像缩放,gimp的操作非常不人性.但是功能够强大
<zlei> jiero: mypaint操作就方便得多,但是功能太少
<jiero> zlei: 移动光标？为啥不用菜单？
<zlei> jiero: 菜单麻烦
<jiero> zlei: 。你要知道。linux下窗口操作以前太多方式了，所以才有gimp这种宽松的规则
<zlei> jiero: 我是想比如按住f键,然后上下移动光标来调整,就像按住空格移动光标就能移动画布一样
<jiero> zlei: 。。。
<jiero> zlei: 现在所有键位都帮定了吧。
<jiero> zlei: 你自己绑定你要的试试。
<zlei> jiero: 没有我要的功能
<eexpress> 不是修饰按键，哪里能按住后，再同时检测其他动作嘛。
<zlei> jiero: 你经常使用gimp吗？还是你参与开发
<jiero> zlei:  不是。
<jiero> zlei: 我讨厌用点阵图软件。
<zlei> eexpress: 可以的,mypaint就能按住r键移动光标取色
<eexpress> 这要软件自己去搞很底层的键盘处理了。
<eexpress> 很不kiss
<eexpress> 穿透系统的键盘缓冲
<zhanshime01> 谁能翻译这个Delayed frame blitting mapped on a time bitmap
<jiero> zlei: 按住？
<zlei> jiero: 是的按住不放
<jiero> zlei: 候选项目吧。。。
<zlei> jiero: blender也有很多这种快捷键
<eexpress> blender本来就是异类。
<eexpress> 界面和操作都是
<jiero> zlei: gimp的设置自然有这样的道理，blender和mypaint是另一类用，gimp主要用来修改，按住那种对修改无益。
<dwj> .
<dwj> hihihi
<zhanshime01> 谁能翻译这个Delayed frame blitting mapped on a time bitmap
<zlei> 你们有使用数位板吗?
<zhanshime01> 在高openshot翻译
<eexpress> 没。没支持好的。 zlei
<dwj> zlei: 啥东西?
<jiero> zlei: 我的手机和显示器都是。
<eexpress> jiero: ..
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 掐掐lj的屁股
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<dwj> ..
<zlei> 我要的这个功能,主要就是方便在使用画笔时能方便调整笔刷大小和透明度等
<eexpress> mypaint是做画的。gimp只是后期处理的。用途不同嘛。
 * hamo 捏捏 eexpress 的脸
<eexpress> 你可以去提要求。 zlei
<eexpress> hamo: 你的蛋蛋呢
<zlei> eexpress: 我英文基本看不懂,没办法,不然早就去了
<hamo> eexpress: 当然安好啦
<jiero> eexpress: 为什么我的头发这么黑呢。
<eexpress> zlei: 你可以找 jiero。这家伙至少英文没问题。
<eexpress> jiero: ..
<zlei> jiero: 可以把这个建议提上去吗
<eexpress> hamo: 你误导别人。
<hamo> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 当然可以，去lp提。
<hamo> eexpress: 我也读出不对劲了...
<eexpress> hamo: 笨蛤蟆。
<jiero> zlei: 提什么。。。
<zlei> jiero: 就是刚才讨论的功能啊!不过我不抱多大希望,似乎是每次建议都被忽略了.
<jiero> zlei: 我也不报希望，就算了。
<jiero> zlei: 直接加入 #gimp 问下。
<zlei> jiero: 外国人的,我真不会英文
<jiero> zlei:  。那么就改习惯，画完了，然后gimp修改。
<zlei> jiero: 等他们做出来,我们都老了.
<eexpress> 还是提出来的好。有人赞同，这样容易重视。
<eexpress> askubuntu这机制好
<eexpress> 赞同，就+1，加多了，解决就很快
<zlei> eexpress: 如果我懂英文,我会去提的无奈沟通不了啊
<eexpress> 一句也不懂？
<eexpress> google翻译嘛
<zlei> eexpress: 我自己来写个插件吧.
<eexpress> 插件可没那么底层的控制
<eexpress> 你重写gimp吧。
<zlei> eexpress: 没这本事,
<jiero> zlei:  gimp 开发的一共就 2个人。
<jiero> zlei: 人家忙死也修不了你的事。
<eexpress> 这事情，其实不难
<zlei> eexpress: 我现在想要知道如何用py捕捉鼠标移动
<eexpress> 只是破坏规矩。
<jiero> eexpress: 很难。
<zlei> eexpress: 你知道2个人用了多久吗
<jiero> eexpress: 破坏了其他人的习惯。
<eexpress> 不难
<eexpress> 这不破坏啊
<eexpress> 别人不用这就是
<jiero> eexpress: 我就破坏了。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 是破坏gimp的键盘处理机制。需要自己去处理
<jiero> zlei: 我习惯按两下按键，然后工具有些重置。
<eexpress> 比如按下press事件，然后悬挂标志
<eexpress> 再去检查光标按键
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。你去做吧。
<eexpress> 我需要，我就做
<dwj> .
<jiero> eexpress: 恩恩。
<zlei> eexpress: 你能给我个捕捉鼠标移动的例子吗？其他我想没有问题
<eexpress> zlei: 看devhelp
<eexpress> py的？那到处可以搜索嘛
<zlei> eexpress: 每个人都是这么说的,我要看得明白,就....
<eexpress> 如果是捕获控件的，那是gtk这层。如果是捕获屏幕的，那是xlib那层了
<eexpress> gdk也可以做到
<maplebeats> zlei: pygobject!
<eexpress> 你那要求，估计鼠标不在gimp也要操作，估计到gdk这层了
 * maplebeats 揉揉眼睛，居然发现神的真身了
<zlei> 我在gimp按下某键开始捕捉,放开完成捕捉
<zlei> eexpress:
<eexpress> 插件别想了啊。
<eexpress> 插件会让你设置event?
<eexpress> 不可能的吧
<eexpress> 你这要改了gimp的按键事件啊
<zlei> eexpress: gimp中一个插件是一个独立的程序,文档里是这么说的,gimp也提供了api调整笔刷
<eexpress> 插件，通常理解，就是调用接口
<eexpress> 没那么底层的修改，可以跑
<eexpress> 你去问作者，估计作者更你翻脸。丫丫的，想夺权啊。
<zlei> eexpress: 不和你争了
<eexpress> lol
<jiero> zlei: 你需要一个自己的gimp分支。我很奇怪，你能编程，都不会英文的。。。
<jiero> 算了。
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
<zlei> jiero: 文档都是googel翻译着看的,要么就看中文文档
<jiero> 。
 * hamo momo jiero 
 * jiero 抱起hamo。
 * adam8157 目击
<eexpress> jiero: 。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157 目击你妹..
<eexpress> hamo: 你居然说 lainme 是 adam8157 的妹
<lainme> ……
<Flywater> ……
<adam8157> ...
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 各位，其实关于MAC OS X，我有一点一直搞不懂？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389505 苹果电脑不止一次的更换芯片， Code:      1984~1994 年，Motorola 68000 (Mac OS 1.0~7.0) [1]      1994~2006 年，PowerPC (Mac OS 7.1~10.5) [2]      2006年至今，Intel x86 and x86_64 [Apple-Intel tra …
<imadper> adam
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157: 你申请一个这个显示器吧: http://www.360buy.com/product/408247.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 【惠科H3】惠科（HKC）H3 23.6英寸三屏拼接液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> imadper: 我没说明型号, hoho随便挑就是了
<imadper> adam8157: .... 你问问他买没买, 没买就买这个吧
<adam8157> imadper: 为毛
<imadper> adam8157: 你没点进去看?
<eexpress> imadper: 给我传那啥片子看吧
<imadper> eexpress: ... 那啥?
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> eexpress: 上午给你推荐的那个?
<imadper> eexpress: 错了,  下午
<eexpress> 不可摸啥的
<imadper> eexpress: 没法给你传, 虽然我电脑里有... 给你种子?
<eexpress> 好吧
<eexpress> 传网盘嘛。笨。
<eexpress> 速度很快
<hamo> eexpress: 不可touch...
<eexpress> hamo: 一边去
<imadper> eexpress: 6g左右吧, 网盘单文件大小有限制
<eexpress> 。。
<eexpress> 你咋看这么打的
<hamo> eexpress: 高清的，能看清细节
<hamo> eexpress: 你懂得神
<eexpress> 800M左右的，看看就完了
<eexpress> 。
<zhanshime01> 你们用firefox有这个问题么,     就是经常出现firefox冻结的问题,即ff突然界面冻结,鼠标点上去没反应,当缩放窗口后变正常,我的尤其是在flash工作时经常出这个问题?
<eexpress> 这我不下载了。太大了
<imadper> eexpress: ... 好吧...
<imadper> eexpress: 一晚上的事儿~
<Flywater> 我今天firefox连着崩溃好几次
<imadper> eexpress: 那你在youku上面找找? 如果你不在意画质的话.
<eexpress> 全名都不记得
<imadper> eexpress: http://www.tudou.com/albumplay/ABwulHZiRM4.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 触不可及_在线观看1个视频_土豆网 剧情 喜剧
<eexpress> 好的
<imadper> eexpress: 土豆上高清的, 凑活看看吧..
<eexpress> 我看基本够了。你6只眼睛，要求太高，看6G的吧
<imadper> eexpress: pi... 是 chinaHDTV上面最小的了... 还有11G的版本.....
<zhanshime01> 大家有木有我的问题
<zhanshime01> 你们用firefox有这个问题么,     就是经常出现firefox冻结的问题,即ff突然界面冻结,鼠标点上去没反应,当缩放窗口后变正常,我的尤其是在flash工作时经常出这个问题?
<eexpress> 这也可以飙到1.6M嘛。速度不错
<imadper> zhanshime01: 没遇到过
<imadper> eexpress: 好gaoji的网速...
<zhanshime01> imadper:不是吧,RP这么好...我的在ubuntu和opensuse里都有着问题
<eexpress> 显卡问题吧。和flash打架。别用fx了
<zhanshime01> 主要是flash的问题,经我的多次问题重现
<Flywater> 别用flash了
<Flywater> flash这两天竟然更新了，真是令人惊奇啊
<zhanshime01> Flywater:  - -!  ,这建议...
<pityonline> 苹果官方翻新的 2010 年 13 寸 Macbook Air 才 5788 元，有想入的抓紧了。http://store.apple.com/cn/product/FC503CH/A
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y 翻新 MacBook Air 1.86GHz Intel Core 2 双核 - Apple Store（中国）
<Flywater> 垃圾玩意谁买谁上当
<pityonline> Flywater: ....
<eexpress> 土豆这傻家伙，直接全部缓冲完啊。 imadper
<imadper>  eexpress: 我就喜欢这样的
<zhanshime01> pityonline:能有我的二手 08年TP好使???
<Flywater> 我见过那东西，除了系统不错其他一无是处
<imadper> eexpress: 这样你用插件下载的时候, 也是整个的视频
<imadper> eexpress: 不像渣youku, 每次下载一小段.... 囧...
<eexpress> 这浪费了我的脚本
<eexpress> 那还好些，显示了脚本的好处
<eexpress> lol
<imadper> eexpress: ..... gaoji 神
<eexpress> ► 下午 08时15分17秒	► 409340K	►Macromedia Flash Video
<eexpress> 下完了
<Flywater> 火狐16有人用吗
<imadper> eexpress: 这么小....
<\rs> firefox cpu佔用好大，今天決定換 chrome 了
<Flywater> chrome就是一蛋疼玩意
<imadper> \rs: 插件怎么办? 你都找到替代了?
<\rs> imadper: 唯一離不開的是 pentadactyl ，vrome 勉強能用。hint 在 stylish (midnight surfing)下顯示爲白色，vrome裏我找到解決辦法了
<imadper> \rs: 不知道.... it's all text 啥的插件我都懒得找chrome上面的替换了.... 所以就一直firefox吧...
<imadper> \rs: ps. chrome的proxy难用...
<\rs> imadper: it's all text 的功能應該交給 pentadactyl，vrome 開啓 vrome/system/python/vrome 後也有這個功能
<\rs> imadper: 適應。不行的話學 js 寫 .pac
<\rs> imadper: js 很有必要醫學
<\rs> imadper: js 很有必要一學
<imadper> \rs: 我的工具是不是太落后了....
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 之前有看过一次. 本来想给webos开发, 但是后来放弃了.
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大神们，怎么用wine把xp的补丁安装进ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389506 一款软件只兼容xp，并且在安装过程中需要安装特制的补丁，用wine模拟在xp环境下始终装不上，就卡在装补丁这就推出了。 各位帮帮忙啊！！！ QQ截图20121010201519.png 统计信息: 发表于  …
<\rs> imadper: 黑主題下的 hint 顯示修改 css 就解決了：http://i.imm.io/Hndu.jpeg pentadactyl 的還不知道怎麼做
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 不错. 对了, 问你个插件.
<imadper> \rs: 比如我经常靠bug号访问bug, 有没有办法, 我输入bz9898909 他就自动帮我展开真正的地址?
<\rs> imadper: 折騰 window manager 讓 wm 做這個事
<imadper> \rs: 恩, wm确实容易折腾好多...
<\rs> imadper: 比如 dmenu 可以彈出一個 input box，還有 zenity
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 好. 我试试去.
<\rs> imadper: 你看我 https://github.com/MaskRay/config/blob/master/home/.xmonad/xmonad.hs 424 行開始是一堆 search engines
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: config/home/.xmonad/xmonad.hs at master · MaskRay/config · GitHub
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 好.
<imadper> \rs: 对了, 你的书签和记录怎么转移?
<\rs> imadper: 簡單地說 M-/ w 搜索 wikipedia，M-/ g 搜索 google；M-S-/ 則是 g abc 表示在 g(google) 搜索 abc
<\rs> imadper: chrome 應該能同步
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 等我看看 chrome要是能基本满足我的需求, 我也转过去... firefox的右键失灵真的很折磨我...
<imadper> \rs: 你的wm的快捷键, 不会block你的emacs快捷键嘛?
<\rs> imadper: 主要還是因爲 developer tool 之類的 chrome 下的好用很多……
<imadper> \rs: firefox16不是有个号称世界唯一一个真正的developer tool的东西出来吗?
<Flywater> 有用火狐16的吗
<\rs> imadper: ……看一些 webgl canvas 或者大量 DOM 的網頁，chrome 效率明顯高於 firefox，而且我的 firefox cpu佔用也比 chrome 搞很多
<imadper> \rs: http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/10/firefox-16-offers-new-tools-for-web-developers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Firefox 16 Offers New Tools for Web Developers | Webmonkey | Wired.com
<Flywater> 那是因为火狐的硬件加速后端用的是X，不慢才怪
<\rs> imadper: 文件關聯怎麼改？xdg-utils 裏的？用另類 DE (wm 弄的家釀DE……）的用戶怎麼辦
<binker> 电脑宽带突然不能上网
<binker> 手机没电
<binker> 联系人号码全不见
<binker> 痛苦中
<imadper> \rs: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<imadper> \rs: 是这个嘛?
<\rs> imadper: 我一直想知道用 firefox 自動升級是怎麼對待包管理器用戶的……
<imadper> \rs: /usr下面也有这个东西
<binker> 仍然需要用户密码才能升级的
<binker> 火狐
<\rs> imadper: 怎麼寫？我的 xdg-open a.txt 變成 wine notepad 了……
<imadper> \rs: firefox有自动升级? 我的从来都是等包管理升级...
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 自动升级应该是针对win之类的
<binker> lin仍然需要用户通过包管理器升级
<imadper> \rs: application/vnd.rn-realmedia=smplayer.desktop
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: application/pdf=kde4/okularApplication_pdf.desktop;
<imadper> \rs
<\rs> imadper: smplayer.desktop 文件放在哪裏？
<imadper> \rs: /usr/share/applications
<imadper> \rs
<jiero> pityonline: 这玩意和我的笔记本几乎一样配置啊
<imadper> \rs: 你用啥看电子书呀...
<imadper> iPeipei: 看完了?
<riaqn> 看电子书。。。
<\rs> imadper: evince
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB如何启动WIN7和XP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389509 大家好刚刚玩LINUX 刚刚接触UBUNTU 。 我安装到顺序随这样到。 GHOST XP到 C盘---分了一个逻辑分区为D盘 然后UBUNTU12.10建立了2个EXT4逻辑分区 和一个SWAP分区 安装完成UBUNTU 再建立一个逻辑分区 再用WIN$MAN将WIN7 64 …
<\rs> imadper: 不知道怎麼讓 google-chrome 處理 xdg-open 'http://g.cn'
<jiero> 。
<imadper> \rs: 不是... 我问设备. 你有啥kindle或者pad之类的嘛>
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> \rs: 这个真不知道..
<imadper> jiero: 砸了?
<jiero> imadper: 你买个就是了。k
<imadper> jiero: 咋了?
<binker> 阿
<jiero> imadper: 砸了你的设备
<imadper> jiero: 穷, 纠结中..
<imadper> jiero: .... 砸了你的蛋蛋!
<jiero> imadper: 你真是，钱没有，命一条。
<imadper> \rs: url是mime类型嘛?
<imadper> \rs: 或者. chrome不是有 设为默认浏览器嘛?
<\rs> imadper: mime url xdg-utils 着一套還真不知道
<\rs> imadper: Google Chrome cannot determine or set the default browser.
<imadper> \rs: yeah! gaoji了这回...
<binker> 怎么个个都用chrome？
<cleamoon> binker, 我用firefox
<binker> 嗯
<\rs> imadper: 到現在都沒有個像樣的軟件能修改 freedesktop 指定的 mime types 這套玩意兒
<binker> 有原则
<binker> cleamoon: 有原则
<imadper> \rs: 发到ml问问呢?
<binker> \rs
<binker> \rs: 你名字真的很特别阿
<binker> 另类
<\rs> imadper: 成功了：~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list  x-scheme-handler/http=google-chrome.desktop
<cleamoon> binker, 那倒不是...chrome上没有vimperator和油猴...
<mao> 求教高人，怎么把Smart Array P410i in Slot 0 (Embedded)的0取出来
<eexpress> cut
<\rs> mao: cut -d' ' -f6
<mao> eexpress: cut不具有普遍性，确切的说我想把slot后面的数字取出来
<eexpress> \rs: opera 全是mime设置
<eexpress> mao: 你语文不行啊。你说只是提取这行
<binker> 被广告弄得搓火吗？被跟随鼠标的标语弄得烦心吗？被横幅弄得感到厌恶吗？ 当您浏览到很多新闻网站、购物网站等等地方的时候，是不是经常觉得机器被拖慢，那是因为这些网站使用了很多Flash制作的广告。
<eexpress> 你有很多行？
<mao> 说错了，补充一下
<binker> 我用火狐就是因为有反广告插件
<eexpress> 看正则的() 就是子正则， mao
<eexpress> 使用\1 \2 提取
<mao> eexpress: 不会sed，时间紧急来不及学了
<cleamoon> 直接用no script，就全踏实了
<eexpress> Slot\ (\d*)
<tryit> 现在有哪些公司可以远程工作？
<imadper> tryit: cisco
<imadper> \rs: gaoji...
<eexpress> 裸聊公司，都可以
<binker> 软件开发公司
<binker> 小型的
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Name_suggestions_for_Fedora_19  f18還沒有出，就已經在計劃，，
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Name suggestions for Fedora 19 - FedoraProject
<binker> CyrusYzGTt: 你的名字是一个密码么？
<tryit> binker, 一般是大型的才允许长期的远程工作吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ 嗯，看來你看過一年前的log
<imadper> binker: 异地办公是有钱公司才玩得起的
<binker> 小型的也允许远程办公
<binker> 因为小型的公司不用去租用昂贵的写字楼
<Jackarain|2> 简直是郁闷
<tryit> redhat也可以，是不是google ms intel 这些大公司都有远程工作人员？
<binker> CyrusYzGTt: 我在孤狗上看到的
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ 孤狗??
<binker> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ 孤狗??是什麼東東？？
<binker> 我们的聊天记录都被孤狗收录了
<binker> 孤狗就是google
<binker> 音译应该叫孤狗
<binker> 我从来不叫google做谷歌
<tryit> binker, ……有log的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就是阿
<binker> 孤狗把log收录了
<imadper> binker: log是个网页. 有链接指向. 被爬到正常.
<Jackarain|2> 为了size_t和人在weibo上大吵一架，郁闷。。。
<imadper> hamo: 还没给我涨分呢!!
<hamo> ...
<hamo> imadper 靠你发帖啦...lol
<imadper> hamo: 你妹!
<imadper> hamo: 给劳资加回来!
<hamo> imadper 忽悠几个人来访问吧
<imadper> hamo: 忽悠了好几个了
<hamo> 最少发个微博推荐下吧
<binker> 涨什么？
<imadper> hamo: ....
<imadper> hamo: 我上个月工资   960
<hamo> imadper 这么多...我最少的一次1060
<binker> hamo: 你给他发工资？
<imadper> hamo: 你最少的一次都比我多!!!
<imadper> hamo: 我请了两周假, 然后接着一个十一...
<hamo> binker 怎么可能，帽帽给他发
<hamo> imadper 赶紧转正，就有带薪假了
<binker> 那他叫你给涨什么分?
<hamo> binker dooloo.info
<imadper> hamo: .......................................................
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 我也想呀....
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> hamo: 以后有啥消息可以通知我
<hamo> imadper 不行可以献身给阿蛋，就可以转正了
<\rs> Jackarain|2: ?
<hamo> adam8157 .
<imadper> hamo: 那你为啥没转正成功?
<imadper> hamo: 你献身那么多次, 不是亏了?
<hamo> imadper 我毅然选择不献身啊
<imadper> hamo: 你丫节操怎么没得?!
<imadper> s/节/贞/g
<hamo> imadper 然后就违身度娘了
<imadper> hamo: 献身给艳红了
<imadper> hamo: 算了, 别黑蛋蛋了
<hamo> imadper 嗯，换个人黑
<imadper> hamo: 黑 \rs ....
<hamo> \rs 黑点不多啊，说话太少了
<imadper> \rs: 别人不熟... 黑 roylez?
<imadper> 说错人了.. cc hamo ^^
<ihamo> hamo:
<imadper> hamo: 有人看上你了
<hamo> 上面这是谁？
<imadper> hamo: 还是个深圳的
<adam8157> hamo: 有人看上你了
<ihamo>  借用一下
<hamo> ..
<ihamo> 我的名字被占用了
<hamo> 要是妹纸我就忍了..发个PP出来
<imadper> hamo: 我猜看上你的那个人,  是个男孩子
<imadper> hamo: 也只有男孩子才有那么一点儿可能看上你
<imadper> hamo: 如果是女生, 那就一定是泰国的
<hamo> ..
<bluezd> hamo: 你改成 homo 就好了嘛
 * hamo 都是高级黑啊！
<imadper> hamo: hama才对吧.... cc bluezd
<imadper> bluezd: 又被我看到你的 nick了.... 我又觉得眼熟...  要不干脆你直接去掉z吧...  cc adam8157
 * hamo 哎..起名不慎啊不慎啊！
<adam8157> imadper: 你不懂homo啥意思?
<imadper> adam8157: homosexual
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji 的同义词?
<imadper> homo: 你真厉害, hamo
<hamo> ...
<ifire> 回来了
<ifire> 刚才不好意思
 * hamo 敢不敢不成天gaoji gaoji的
<ifire> 借用了hamo的名字
<imadper> ifire: 没事, hamo本来也不叫hamo的...
<imadper> ifire: 本来叫 homo, 后来为了跟hama合体, 就叫hamo了..
<ifire> 叫什么？
<cleamoon> homo 也可以是 Homo sapiens 吧
 * imadper 以后就黑你了~ hamo 
<ifire> 话说现在不能上网
<ifire> 痛苦阿
<hamo> ...
<cleamoon> 或者是 homophobia
<ifire> 叫做哈魔
<cleamoon> 蝦蟔
 * adam8157 出现正解了 原来是结合体
<imadper> adam8157: .
 * hamo ..
<ifire> dooloo.info是谁弄的网站阿》
<roylez_> hamo: nethack的archeologist还真有挑战性...
<hamo> roylez_ 求教求带啊
<roylez_> hamo: 自己玩啊
<hamo> roylez_ 木有任何游戏基因
<ifire> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac436723
<kk> ifire,啥网址y 汪星人从此称霸台球界长达20年~ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> hamo: http://i.imm.io/HnCV.png
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 嗚嗚，， f18/跳票了
<roylez_> hamo: 擦大爷的，第一层居然出了狐狸
<hamo> roylez_ 我去试试
<ifire> cherrot: 来啦
<cherrot> ifire, hello :)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 进退两难，系统自动更新flash player卡在那里不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389513 今天系统自动升级，突然卡在flash下载那里了，过了N久都没反应，现在安装卸载软件总是提示 E: dpkg 被中断，您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg --configure -a 解决此问题。 结果在终端 …
<hamo> roylez_: 地图我都看不懂...
<roylez_> hamo: nethack-x11
<roylez_> hamo: 玩x版本的
<hamo> roylez_:  这是单机版的？
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<hamo> roylez_:  不好玩...还不如minecraft...
<roylez_> hamo: 这游戏可以玩一辈子
<cherrot> roylez_, 主席还好这口啊
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 等我给你俩截个图
<hamo> roylez_: 不可能...只有好基友才是一辈子的...
<roylez_> hamo: 迄今没有找到能跟这个比的，魔兽世界也不行
<hamo> roylez_: 你还玩过山口山？
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo http://imagebin.org/231502   code rush和skynet的显示都不对劲
<roylez_> hamo: 带了诅咒的力量戒指，求神，被无视了
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> adam8157 始终觉得是你字体或者渲染的问题，席你怎么看？ cc roylez_
<roylez_> hamo: 下到第5层了，没灯，矮子矿不敢去，狗也死了
<cleamoon> roylez_, 刚5层狗就死了？
<hamo> adam8157 你上其他网站有这个现象么？
<adam8157> hamo: 没有
<hamo> adam8157 好奇怪...我想想啊...你是不是缺什么字体？
<adam8157> hamo: 你们不都是web字体么
<hamo> adam8157 不是...只有有些图标是，其他的，还都是本地的
<hamo> adam8157 纯web字体，网速不给里啊
<cleamoon> adam8157, 看不出哪里有问题呀
<imadper> adam8157: 你的汉字也有问题呀...
<adam8157> hamo: 你硬指定了? 而不是用字体族?
<AK_47> 谁有免费vpn?
<hamo> adam8157 当然是族...
<adam8157> imadper: 汉字咋了
<imadper> adam8157: 丑...
<adam8157> imadper: 你妹, 你截个看看
<adam8157> afk
<imadper> adam8157: 说正经的, 你的汉字, 粗细都不一样, 就算都是横, 粗细都不一样...
<imadper> adam8157: 看我的 http://imagebin.org/231505
<roylez_> cleamoon: 石头砸死的
<cleamoon> roylez_, 你运气真好.....
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥要一样粗细, 准圆和雅黑这种不想用
<hamo> adam8157 你用啥字体？
<adam8157> hamo: dejavu + 文泉驿正黑
<hamo> imadper: 你这个不错。。。啥字体？
<imadper> adam8157: ... ... 我的也不是雅黑....
<adam8157> imadper: youyuan 准圆?
<imadper> hamo: 显然我的这个好! 不过我也不知道是啥... 等我看看
<imadper> adam8157: 哪里圆了...
<imadper> hamo: adam8157 wqy 点阵正黑
<adam8157> imadper: 好个鬼, 我不喜欢你那字体, 太粗体
<imadper> adam8157: ...
 * hamo 等我给你们看看我的
<imadper> hamo: ... 你的太短, 看不到...
<bluezd> adam8157: 郜林的女朋友好漂亮啊
<Freebuilder> 淘宝买二手可靠不？
<imadper> Freebuilder: 啥的二手?
<Freebuilder> imadper, 笔记本和平板电脑
<adam8157> bluezd: 还行
<imadper> Freebuilder: 笔记本就算了吧. 现在都这么便宜了
<ifire> ubuntu双网卡如何配置，实现内网外网同时访问
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎，人生啊～
<hamo> bluezd: 这又是谁？
<ifire> 内网是192.168.0.1的默认网关
<Freebuilder> imadper, 我要可旋转屏幕的
<ifire> 外网通过3G网络连接
<bluezd> hamo: 国足的球员的女朋友，好像是在校学生，挺好看的
<imadper> Freebuilder: ... 那就买呗...
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<yunfan> adam8157 我想给minetest那个项目贡献个翻译po的zh的 已经在github上fork了 接下来需要开分支么？
<maplebeats> yunfan: 接下来改了push到你的分支上，然后pull request回去
<yunfan> maplebeats: 不用开分支么？
<maplebeats> yunfan: 你已经开了个分支了啊。。。fork
<yunfan> maplebeats: fork只是分支项目把 我说我自己这个仓库里要不要开个branch?
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我看有些书说最好不要把平时零碎的那些提交 合并到别人那去 这个应该如何做呢？
<ifire> http://www.oschina.net/news/33614/beijing-metro-pis-error
<maplebeats> yunfan: 你在自己分支里改了不commit，改好了一起commit嘛
<maplebeats> yunfan: 开个branch也挺好的，方便
<maplebeats> yunfan: 最后还是要merge回自己的主分支。。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 不是这样 比如说 有一个小修改就comit一下 让提交原子化 但是零碎的小修改很多 要给别人的时候 是不是要合并一下呢？
<yunfan> maplebeats: 主要是我不会用git 我是hg党 额
<maplebeats> yunfan: 合并就合并嘛。。。反正我不喜欢合并
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我刚才用 git branch xxx建了个分支 如何切过去？ 因为我看 git branches 还是在master上
<maplebeats> yunfan: git checkout branchname
<yunfan> 原来是checkout 这些工具换来换去的真挫 我刚才用up 额
<piggybox> yunfan: 合并提交用rebase，然后squash http://ariejan.net/2011/07/05/git-squash-your-latests-commits-into-one
<[ub]> piggybox,啥网址y Git: Squash your latests commits into one - Ariejan.net
<yunfan> piggybox: 好 到时候再说了
<yunfan> 先改着 争取今晚搞定
<bepop> php-cgi老自己挂掉，netstat下好多close_wait，loadavg和内存都正常,要重启spawn-fcgi才可以用
<yunfan> 有个问题 中文简体代号用 zh-cn好还是 cn?
<bepop> 是什么原因
<yunfan> 我看已经存在的 有  jyf@i7:/devel/repo/git/minetest/po$ ls
<yunfan> da  de  fr  it  minetest.pot
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 中文简体还是zh-cn好点
<bepop> spawn-fcgi有配置文件吗，还是只能通过命令行传参
<Freebuilder> imadper, 我有笔记本了，只是屏幕不能旋转而已，我买他那本子干屌，买个显示器多爽！
<bepop> 放狗搜了下，有碰到类似的问题，要改php-fpm的request_terminate_timeout 选项，但我用的是spawn-fcgi.....
 * [ub] 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~/linux/linux-0.11-Zh$ echo $grepprg\( -path kernel -o -path tools \) -prune
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~/linux/linux-0.11-Zh$ find . $grepprg -o -printfind: paths must precede expression: \)
<widon> 这是为什么阿。
<widon> widon@widon-F3JR:~/linux/linux-0.11-Zh$ find \( -path kernel -o -path tools \) -prune -o -print
<widon> .
<widon> 直接执行没问题的
<zlei> from Xlib import X, display, Xutil   display是一个窗口吗这 jiero
<zlei> eexpress:
<maplebeats> zlei: eexpress不会python的
<zlei> maplebeats: : display是一个窗口还是一个屏幕?
<maplebeats> zlei: 我也不会。。。。。。。。
<zlei> maplebeats: 是你告诉我的xlib啊
<zlei> maplebeats: xlib中的display是个什么概念
<maplebeats> zlei: 我可没说。。。我会 ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<hello_> yeah!
<zlei> maplebeats: 谢谢,我已经找到方法捕捉鼠标了.你说的xlib是对的
<maplebeats> zlei: 当然==！虽然我不知道怎么用它，但是我还是知道它是干什么的哈。。。
<mayli> asdf
<maplebeats> wasd
<asdfjkl> b51
<yunfan> maplebeats: 还在 么
<maplebeats> yunfan: 在.exe
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我刚才用git add了一个目录 后来改了名称 但是没有commit 现在该怎么办？
<maplebeats> add
<yunfan> 不会留下记录么
<maplebeats> yunfan: 那是当然会的。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 擦 ！！！
<yunfan> maplebeats: 我想要的是不提交那个之前目录的记录
<maplebeats> yunfan: 你可以更改上一次的commit的嘛
<yunfan> maplebeats: 怎么改？ 怎么这么坑
<maplebeats> yunfan: 命令是什么来着，忘了。。。
<yunfan> hg 只要up -c就行了
<maplebeats> yunfan: 有个命令。。。很简单的
<yunfan> maplebeats: 那你说阿
<maplebeats> yunfan: 一时想不起了嘛。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 算了 我把整个删了重新clone一次 那如何push到远程去？
<maplebeats> yunfan: 你google一下就出来了。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 问你不是更快？
<maplebeats> yunfan: 主要是那单词我记不住。。。
<maplebeats> yunfan: git commit --amend
<yunfan> maplebeats: 已经重新clone了
<maplebeats> yunfan: 。。。。。。
<maplebeats> yunfan: 英文太差。。。amend这单词一时没想起。。。
<yunfan> 我以后还是尽量用hg
<maplebeats> yunfan: 只会git..........
<yunfan> maplebeats: 那我如何把本地 branch xxx里的内容推到远程呢
<yunfan> 我直接从github.com clone下来的
<maplebeats> yunfan: push上去嘛
<yunfan> 要什么参数？
<maplebeats> yunfan: git push origin test:test
<yunfan> maplebeats: test:test怎么说？ 你要考虑我是不会git的 不要老忽略东西阿
<maplebeats> yunfan: branchname:branchname....
<yunfan> maplebeats: 为何有两个一样的呢
<yunfan> 难道是 local-branchname:remote-branchname?
<maplebeats> yunfan: yes
<yunfan> maplebeats: 下回要说清楚
<maplebeats> yunfan: ........：（
<yunfan> 终于推上去了
<yunfan>  * [new branch]      simplified-chinese-translation -> zh_CN-po
<yunfan> 你看 像我要改远程branch名字的 你刚才不说清楚 我根本不知道
<yunfan> 好在我多问了一句
<maplebeats> yunfan: 继续看动漫。。。赶进度。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 总算贡献了一笔
<ifire> 出资99美元便可得到一套预载了Ubuntu的Parallella，截止日期为2012年10月28日
<ifire> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20121010/130813.htm
 * mejerlui 
<ifire> ME
<ifire> mejerlui: ？‘
<mejerlui> hello <ifire>
<hello_> ifire: 我出！
<ifire>  ；
<ifire> ZENMELE
<ifire> 怎么了
<ifire> 我刚回来
<hello_> ifire: 有了它可以阻止世界毁灭了 ：-D 给我Parallella
<ifire> 哦
<ifire> 捐钱给那个项目
<ifire> 就是在网上支持那个项目
<hello_> ifire: 你捐了多少？
<hello_> ifire: 我穷...
<ifire> 我没有美金
<ifire> 那还有一个
<ifire> 也蛮便宜的
<ifire> 树莓派
<hello_> :)
<ifire> 好像是35美元一块
<ifire> 要么》？
<ifire> 英国出的
<ifire> Raspberry Pi 超级计算机
<ifire> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120913/129864.html
<[ub]> ifire ⇪ ti: Raspberry Pi 超级计算机_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<ifire>  南安普敦大学的计算机工程师们使用 64 个 Raspberry Pi 构建了一个廉价“超级计算机”。
<hello_> ifire: 给我
<ifire> 可以自己组装的
<ifire> 一块主板是35美金
<ifire> 可以堆叠起来
<ifire> 连接成一台超级计算机
<ifire> 这是他们的构建指南
<ifire> http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm
<[ub]> ifire,啥网址y University of Southampton
<hello_> ifire: 什么做成laptop ???
<ifire> 做成笔记本么？
<ifire> 你自己买零件组装就行了
<ifire> 买笔记本的主板
<ifire> 内存
<ifire> CPU
<ifire> 一个笔记本电脑的尸体
<ifire> 还有屏幕
<ifire> 淘宝上有各种配件
<ifire> 2手的
<ifire> 全新的也有
<hello_> ...
<ifire> 但是很贵
<ifire> 干嘛要做笔记本呢
<ifire> 买一个新的不用多少钱
<hello_> :)
<ifire> 我还想卖掉我的笔记本呢
<ifire> 然后买一个台式机
<ifire> 在等AMD的新一代APU上市
<ifire> 在淘宝上有预售了
<ifire> 还没上市
<ifire> A10 5800K
<ifire> 999元
<hello_> 呵呵，这下子18M还能活吗。。
<ifire> 怎么不能活
<ifire> 活的还很滋润呢
<hello_> ...arm
<hello_> 。。。
<ifire> ARM的服务器运算能力还没那么 强大了
<ifire> 只是功耗比较低
<hello_> ...
<ifire> 你还不睡觉？
<ifire> 你在哪里阿？
<ifire> 国外么？
<ifire> 现在半夜了
<ifire> 你还不睡觉阿？？？？？？？？？
<ifire> 我是用手机上网的
<hello_> ifire: ...你用的什么手机阿?
<ifire> 今晚用了50多MB
<ifire> 诺基亚的N78阿
<ifire> 很旧了
<hello_> ifire: 好用不？
<ifire> 键盘都失灵了
<hello_> ifire: :-)
<ifire> 外壳也摔坏了
<hello_> ...
<ifire> 不能打电话
<hello_> ...
<ifire> 不能打字
<hello_> 。。。
<hello_> 爽阿
<ifire> 没有键盘
<ifire> 爽什么？》
<ifire> 这个手机现在是用来当作上网卡使用的
<ifire> 通过数据线连接到电脑上
<hello_> ifire: 你怎么还不睡/？
<ifire> 我的电脑就可以通过手机的3G网络信号上网了
<ifire> 我上班
<ifire> 我不能睡觉
<ifire> 也不困
<hello_> ifire: 上夜班？
<ifire> 我白天有睡觉了
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 上夜班
<ifire> 现在一点也不困
<hello_> ifire: 怎么通过3g上网的？
<ifire> 你在哪里呢？
<ifire> 没有宽带连接阿
<ifire> 只好通过3G网络上网了
<hello_> ifire: 跟你同一个地方阿
<ifire> 再说，你跟我同一个地方？？
<ifire> 怎么可能ne
<ifire> 我不和你同一个地方的
<ifire> 哈
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 拿不到root
<ifire> 你是说你在深圳》？？
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 拿不到root
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 拿不到root
<hello_> :)
<knownbad> 次。
<ifire> gebjgd: 你冒泡了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 。。。。。。
<knownbad> 把板子扎了。
<hello_> 上网查了一下，，，zfs root on linux ...大家有没有好办法。。。
<ifire> 砸了
<hello_> 找到了是en文的。。。。
<hello_> 。。。
<hello_> 难看懂
<hello_> 请各位求救
<ifire> 原来树莓派才25美元
<hello_> ^_^
<ifire> ///?
<hello_> ...美人里我阿
<ifire> 我想理你
<ifire> 可是我不会你的问题阿
<hello_> ifire: ...
<ifire> 放狗搜索
<hello_> ifire: T_T 睡觉
<ifire> 看不懂英文就翻译
<ifire> 嗯
<hello_> ifire: 有道理。我去翻译一下
<hello_> 88
<ifire> 99
<hello_> 00
<gebjgd> knownbad: 网上介绍的方法不行啊
<dwj> .
<ifire> ？？？？？
 * ifire 睡觉
<knownbad> gebjgd: 看看能不能 downgrade firmware 先。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 麻烦
<knownbad> 有什么不麻烦的？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 一定在吧，国人都睡了
<kk>  06:00
<darkx> @@
<ifire> 无法上网了
<ifire> 电信宽带就是蛋疼
<ifire> 路由器连接一直连不上
<ifire> 折腾一整天了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-11
<jusss> c的强制转换有几种方式？是有两种吗？
<jusss> (int)a     int(a) ?
<asdfjkl> \
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu 做服务器如何配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389540 unix 网络编程，服务器端如何配置，怎样通信呢？编好程序就可以监听吗，通信吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luckyland — 2012-10-11 9:10
 * jusss Dido的White Flag感觉很好听
<jusss> 有人     吗
 * MeaCulpa 茴香豆的茴有几种写法
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 孔乙己？
<iblackberry> 乱码?
<asdfjkl> no
<jusss> roylez_: 给你发的视频看了没，在多撸上
<roylez_> jusss: 看过了
<jusss> roylez_: info是不是比org便宜？
<jusss> roylez_: 还有.net
<roylez_> jusss: en
<mayli> 多撸=?
<jusss> roylez_: 前两天给win下firefox,然后访问firefox.org发现感觉不对事，才想起来ff的网站是mozilla.org...你应该注册个这样的域名吗，firefox.edu chrome.info之类的，
<roylez_> jusss: 你出钱
<jusss> roylez_: 穷学生一个...连600块钱的手机都换不起。。。
<jusss> roylez_: 把你的n9赠与俺吧
<roylez_> jusss: 妹子交出来，我给你弄个手机
<jusss> roylez_: 俺要是有妹子，也就不用整天在这个基窝里扎着了。。。
<roylez_> jusss: ...
<imadper> jusss: 我有妹子都来. 这里不少人有妹子的
<jusss> imadper: 俺没有。。。
<imadper> jusss: 妹子随便找.
<jusss> imadper: 啪啪了没
<imadper> jusss: 人别太寒碜, 别太极品. 随便找
<jusss> imadper: 但俺太穷。。。
<imadper> jusss: 我也穷...
<imadper> jusss: 大学里的妹子不会在乎的
<jusss> imadper: 你都进rh了，还哭穷
<imadper> jusss: 我他妈上个月工资960!
<imadper> jusss: 我在北京住!
<imadper> jusss: 吃饭都不够!
<imadper> jusss: 你跟我说说我穷不穷!
<jusss> imadper: 那是adam克扣你工资了？
<imadper> jusss: 当年我在广州, 一个月生活费也超1k了, 那时还是在学校里面, 什么东西都便宜
<imadper> jusss: 阿蛋那么有钱, 没必要坑我这点儿钱.
<jusss> imadper: 勇士在度娘那貌似一个月都有5000+吧，你在rh咋给这么点。。。
<imadper> jusss: ham
<imadper> jusss: 你说 hama+homo呀? 他是百度的正式员工, 一个月一万五.
<imadper> jusss: 我是苦逼屌丝实习生.
<hamo> adam8157 你越来越早了
<adam8157> hamo: @ home
<jusss> hamo: 哇咔咔，你一个月一万五？
<hamo> jusss: ...
<hamo> jusss: 谁又造谣？
<jusss> hamo: imadper
<imadper> hama + homo: 你不是要变工具党吗?
<imadper> hamo: 给你个机会
<hamo> jusss: 色大象说话你也信
<hamo> imadper: ?
<imadper> hamo: emacs + notMuch
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • gpu lockup switching to .. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389542 今天下了个12.10，dd到u盘，最后就一直停止到这个界面。 笔记本 g210m。 统计信息: 发表于 由 voxtrior — 2012-10-11 9:33
<hamo> imadper: notmach?
<imadper> hamo: notmach是啥????
<hamo> imadper: notmuch...啥？
<imadper> hamo: http://notmuchmail.org/   和emacs完美结合
<kk> imadper,啥网址y notmuch
<hamo> imadper: 太gaoj
<imadper> hamo: gaoji你妹....
<imadper> hamo: hama + homo....
<hamo> nnnnd
<hamo> adam8157 求借帽纸
<hamo> imadper: 阿蛋他们用的那个matt为啥不好
<jusss> hamo: mutt？
<hamo> jusss: 嗯，就这个
<imadper> hamo: 不知道和emacs配的好不好.
<imadper> hamo: notMuch配合的很好
<jusss> hamo: 俺mail
<hamo> imadper: 必须好...
<imadper> hamo: mew也配合的很好, 但是很慢
<hamo> imadper: 你配好了？
<imadper> hamo: 配置都是外部的, emacs直接调用就行
<hamo> imadper: share一下你的dotfiles吧
<imadper> hamo: 密码....
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 等我完全配好给你看吧.
<imadper> hamo: mutt和emacs配合的很好?
<hamo> imadper: 你的.emacs给我看下吧
<imadper> hamo: 那我也想去试试看...
<imadper> hamo: 里面各种密码, 就没想公开过....
<hamo> imadper: emacs原生支持mutt的
<imadper> hamo: 原生支持? 什么mode?
<hamo> imadper: muttrc-mode
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 不是这个
<imadper> hamo: 没有呀...
<imadper> hamo: 你丫自己装的吧?
<hamo> imadper: 貌似是
<hamo> imadper: mutt自带emacs的支持，这么说就对了
<imadper> hamo: 这泥玛叫原生????
<imadper> hamo: 哦, 那就理解了...
<imadper> adam8157: 呼叫....
<hamo> imadper: mutt原生支持emacs,这次就对了
<adam8157> huh?
<huntxu> hamo: 弱暴
<imadper> adam8157: 之前你跟我说的notMuch吧, 你用了嘛?
<hamo> huntxu: 暴你妹...
<imadper> adam8157: 和mutt哪个顺手?
<adam8157> imadper: 没有啊, mutt那么爽我为啥要换
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好.....
<hamo> adam8157 你被matt爽了？
<hamo> ...
<qiao> 可怜的hamo
<hamo> adam8157 typo而已...你何苦...虽然我知道你肯定懂了
<hamo> ...
<hamo> tenzu: 疼猪早
<adam8157> tenzu: got the mail
<huntxu> hamo: 你的emacs裏，有從當前行刪除到文件首/尾的宏不？
<tenzu> hamo: yo
<hamo> huntxu: 木有
<tenzu> adam8157: 嗯嗯
<hamo> huntxu: 木有需求
<huntxu> hamo: 裁文件 = =
<hamo> huntxu: 那我直接eshell用tail或者head了
<huntxu> hamo: 因為我昨天看我同事在裁一封 mail-archive 中的一封郵件
<huntxu> hamo: 唔，那也行
<imadper> huntxu: 这两个功能很容易实现. 虽然我不知道默认的emacs有没有带这个功能...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: vGd
<imadper> huntxu: 自己写个, 也就几行.
<huntxu> imadper: 沒說難
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 哦...emacs, sorry...
<hamo> imadper: 看来你elisp不错嘛
 * MeaCulpa emacs这都要写宏？弱...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 沒看見我在黑麽
<imadper> hamo: 很渣... 我自己写的函数, 我都不公开...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: :)
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: Sry ，继续黑
<hamo> 。。。
 * hamo 不许黑我大emacs
<imadper> hamo: /join #emacs
<huntxu> hamo: 果然是強大的操作系統，有強大shell
<hamo> huntxu: 那是,eshell屌爆了
<huntxu> imadper: hamo 只會 /join #emacs-cn
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥早
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板早
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: yo
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包早～
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 唉 , 节后综合症啊
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 老板就給自己多放幾天假
<imadper> hamo: huntxu C-SPC M-> C-W
 * MeaCulpa emacs还要搞elisp, vim直接py, pl嘛
 * hamo 不许黑我大lisp
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 你是老板你当然有放假啦
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 我才不是，可你是
<imadper> huntxu: 胡老板!!!
 * zmcbb30 握手 imadper
<imadper> zmcbb30: 我是听你说, 才知道他是老板的...
<huntxu> imadper: 胡老板還在中南海
<imadper> huntxu: 那你就是下一届胡老板!
<hamo> huntxu: 拜胡老板
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: + `dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1024 count=100 2>/dev/null | od -t o1 -An`
<huntxu> adam8157: 帽~
<jusss> 帽~
<hamo> adam8157 帽
<jusss> roylez_: 帽
<hamo> roylez_: 帽
<jusss> kk: 帽
 * imadper 为啥不找疼博士要...
<kk> jusss, 你的生日是什么时候？  ㍢ 
<tenzu> 跟我有啥关系?
<roylez_> hamo: 什么状况？？？
<hamo> roylez_: 啥什么状况？
<adam8157> tenzu: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28545026/kt.tar
<adam8157> tenzu: 效果很差, 即使放大了看, 我试着让amazon转换格式, 也不好
<tenzu> adam8157: 看来我是ipad的命
<adam8157> tenzu: .
<jusss> adam8157: int(a)是啥意思
<tenzu> adam8157: 如此蛋疼的效果...
<jusss> 还有int(*)(xx)之类的看不懂
<jusss> 复杂的声明
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 同问 int(a) 是什么？你在哪里看到的？完整的代码是什么？
<tenzu> .
<jusss> 忘了，好像实在讲强制转换的时候看到过
<jusss> 记忆力很差
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在 c 中，没见过用 int(a) 来强制转换的语法。
<jackarain> c没有这种强转吧
<jackarain> c++可以
<jusss> 但貌似在哪见过int(a)
<jusss> 想不起来了
<jackarain> 肯定是c++代码
<jusss> 也不知道是啥意思
<jusss> c++里有int(a) ?
<jackarain> yeah
<meiosis> 没的
<jusss> 哦，原来是c++,那int(a)在c++里是啥意思
<meiosis> 什么编译器？
<jackarain> 强转成int
<jackarain> 在c++中
<meiosis> (int)a
<meiosis> 什么编译器啊？
<meiosis> 试一下就知道了
<jusss> 在c++中，(int)a和int(a)一样？
<jackarain> 我记得是这样的, 因为这个我很有印象,因为c是没有的,c++可以
<meiosis> 好像是可以，我的g++编过了
<meiosis> 运行也没问题
<meiosis> c++ 果然很复杂，这种语法都支持。。
<jackarain> 我从来没这样用过
<jusss> char(*foo)[]又是啥
<jackarain> 这个还真难懂了
<jackarain> 指针数组?
<jusss> 加着括号
<jusss> (*(int(*)(const char*,...))f) ("xx\n");
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 指向数组的指针。
<jusss> c专家编程里的，
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu 12.04时花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389547 本人的机器是ati 6570的显卡，没有集显。现在12.04的安装程序启动就花屏，开始还能看到ubuntu几个字和下面的点点，接下来就彻底花屏，然后黑屏，再花屏，周而复始。请问要如何正常安装呢？ 统计信息:  …
<jusss> int(*)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是函数指针。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不要纠结这些形式，你要先知道为什么需要这些东西，它们是用在哪里的。
<jusss> 一个是出现在前言中，后一个出现在强制转换中
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我说的是实际的环境。
<jusss> 后来又翻了下声明那块，发现根本看不懂呀
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你知道为什么 c 语言中需要这些东西吗？
 * hamo 又开始gaoji了...
<jusss> 不知道
 * MeaCulpa 此风不可长
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 这些东西有毛用...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这些指针都是用来在不同的代码段之间传递数据用的。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 俺也不知道，有人这样写了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 传递函数指针是为了让另一段代码可以调用指定的函数。
<huntxu> imadper: pl能用 `ls` || xxx 的對吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 你可以试试读一下 zlib 的代码。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: int(*) 不是int(*a)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] zlib 里就是用函数指针封装了一种操作文件的模式。
<imtxc> 好久不见啊，各位大佬好 imadper adam8157
<imadper> huntxu: 可以. ``实际上就是返回一个字符串
<imadper> huntxu: 你用glob也行吧..
<imadper> imtxc: 好久不见...
<huntxu> imadper: 不是返回 true/false 結果麽？
<huntxu> imadper: 那我應該要exec
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我想，那个应该是一个类型强转。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像是把 f 强转成了和 printf 一样的函数形式。
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> imtxc: 好久不见
<hamo> imtxc: ...
<hamo> imtxc: 再在微博上黑我，ban你
<huntxu> imadper: 還是用system()
<imtxc> hamo: ban你妹，你没帽子。
<adam8157> imtxc: 好久不见
<hamo> adam8157 帽子
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
<hamo> adam8157 网上看...nnnnnd
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157 往上看
<imtxc> adam8157: 他是要干坏事。
<hamo> imadper: 还有你
<adam8157> hamo: 人好不容易来一次你就ban他
<hamo> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://blog.golang.org/2010/07/gos-declaration-syntax.html 你看看这个。
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: The Go Programming Language Blog: Go's Declaration Syntax
<hamo> adam8157 我又没说ban 他说我没帽子而已
<hamo> imtxc: 看，有帽纸了吧
 * hamo lol
<imadper> hamo: 啥还有我?
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 最近懒得irc都没上了，现在又勤快了……
<hamo> imadper: 再在微博上黑我就 ban你
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗!
<hamo> nnnnnd
<imadper> hamo: 我刚发了微薄说不能同意你更多
<imadper> hamo: 你丫就说我黑你!
<adam8157> hamo: 发现我有一条twitter莫名其妙的失踪了
<hamo> imadper: 肯定是招聘那个...
<hamo> adam8157 被神或者主席删了吧
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 嗯
<imtxc> adam8157: 我说了我以前就发现过你的twitter莫名消失过。
<jyfl987> hamo: 小人得志
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
 * hamo 我受不鸟啦！
<imtxc> imadper: 微薄真神奇，我刚发了一条矮穷丑胖挫的信息，就有减肥广告@我了。
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, system不知道返回啥...一直觉得返回的是你fork的那个进程的返回值...
<hamo> imtxc: 你发啥，都是减肥广告
<imadper> imtxc: hamo 正解.
<imtxc> hamo: imadper 这样啊。
<imadper> hamo: 不能同意你更多
<imtxc> imadper: "不能同意你更多"这句到底是什么意思意思啊。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 琼瑶派么。
<piggybox> imtxc: 就是完全同意
<bluek> 来人救命，draftsight 突然出现：本产品未经授权或已过期，怎么解决？具体
<imadper> imtxc: 英文翻译过来的.
<imtxc> 好专业。
<bluek> 有人吗有人吗？
 * hamo 靠！Taipei居然也用CST，也在GMT + 8
<bluek> draftsight出问题了
<jusss> 函数指针的参数又是一个函数指针
<jusss> hamo: 你才发现。。。俺的android时间就是Taipei GMT +8
<hamo> jusss: ...
<hamo> jusss: 身在大陆却用呆湾的时间...
<jusss> hamo: 这是默认的。。。
<jusss> hamo: 俺还有个同学默认时间是GMT +0,然后他每次发表qq说说，都说发表于n个小时前。。。
<hamo> jusss: 这又是何苦...
<jusss> hamo: 他也不知道是咋回事，然后我查了下它手机的时间才发现的，然后帮他改了下就正常了
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐好
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐好
<zlszkdeb> mv改名的实质就是建立新的硬链接，删除原有硬链接为什么是错的？
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ ruby用regex要%r?
<hamo> adam8157  ....
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧，开始学ruby了？
<adam8157> hamo: 是么
<hamo> adam8157 不懂，问基席
<imtxc> imadper: 对了 mp3漏电得用不成了，求推荐
<hamo> imtxc: 新nano
<adam8157> hamo: 好了
<hamo> adam8157 真开始学ruby了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<imtxc> hamo: 水果黑
<imtxc> hamo: 而且也贵得买不起
<hamo> imtxc: 那就不好找了，消费电子快被苹果垄断了
<hamo> imtxc: 1K多一点
<imtxc> C3 如何
<roylez_> adam8157: /xxx/ 也行
<hamo> roylez_: 这三狗杀玩的真投入
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么高级... 刚在折腾blog一个东西, 已然搞定了
<mraandtux> http://zh.mistera.wikia.com/wiki/%E7%97%85%E7%8C%B4%E5%AD%90
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y 病猴子 - Mr a's 维基
<roylez_> hamo: 新加坡都在 +8
<imadper> imtxc: c3不错. 但是不稳定
<roylez_> hamo: 笨
<imadper> imtxc: 七彩虹 c4
<imadper> imtxc: sony d50
<imadper> imtxc: qa350
<imadper> imtxc: 都可以考虑
<hamo> adam8157 我也不想买air了...还是大emacs好用
<imtxc> imadper: c4太贵
<imadper> imtxc: 你要什么风格的?
<hamo> adam8157 买个超级本吧
<imadper> imtxc: 先说你什么耳机...
<adam8157> hamo: t430u是正道
<roylez_> hamo: 帽子
<hamo> ...
<imtxc> imadper: 人声  女声++
<hamo> adam8157 你不买X1了？
<roylez_> hamo: 觅食上班去了
<imtxc> imadper: 耳机k319
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 那要买中频厚的
<adam8157> hamo: x1买不起不是么
<imadper> imtxc: k319好耳机呀! 声场大气!
<imadper> imtxc: 319好推吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，很好推
<imadper> imtxc: tascam的录音笔吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 别给我推荐太贵的。
<imadper> imtxc: 声音虽然比较直白, 但是很厚实.
<imadper> imtxc: 500
<imtxc> 跟C3比怎么样 也是500
<imadper> imtxc: c3国产骗钱的...
<imadper> imtxc: tascam dr05
<imadper> imtxc: 其实, 我听过的最好的, 不是c4. 随身设备我听过的最好的是qa350, 比c4便宜多了
<imtxc> imadper: 录音笔的样子看起来都好帅啊
<imadper> imtxc: 用起来不帅...
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • MathMap，一个按流程处理图像的软件，可在gimp中当插件使用。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389548 http://www.complang.tuwien.ac.at/schani/mathmap/ Quote: What is it? MathMap is an image processing application that works on several levels: Without any prerequisite knowledge about image processing, one can use any of the m …
<imadper> imtxc: 不支持中文文件名...
<imtxc> imadper: ……
<imadper> imtxc: 写个脚本, 自动转成pinyin
<imadper> imtxc: 这个tascam的耳放很赞.
<imtxc> imadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13145846712&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103022371:6:qa350:bb3f2b69a94846812de058c32a52f202&ali_trackid=1_bb3f2b69a94846812de058c32a52f202
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 乾龙盛QA550发烧级WAV播放器CD转盘相同音质 送光纤线 正品 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> imtxc: 双20mW的输出
<imtxc> 你说的这个？
<imadper> imtxc: 550是数字的
<imadper> imtxc: 350好
<imtxc> 晕  350这价格
<imadper> imtxc: 一共被毒到过三次, 一次是qa350+ dt131
<imadper> imtxc: 一次是c4 + m1
<imadper> imtxc: 一次是古今u2 + hd650
<imtxc> 牛啊才
<imadper> imtxc: dt131才一百多....
<imadper> imtxc: 但是推好了绝对是800以下无悬念第一
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<imtxc> 这样啊
<imtxc> 这些 是不是都就可以叫hifi了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩! dt131的素质很高.
<imadper> imtxc: hifi的意思是高度还原... 不是听感好. hifi应该用监听耳机.
<imadper> imtxc: 网上好多人说hd650之类的叫hifi, 都是胡扯.
<imtxc> 350都1K+了
<piggybox> 你们都好高级。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 那东西虽然叫做随身, 但是比你的裤兜大两倍.
<imadper> imtxc: 你就dr05就行
<imadper> imtxc: qa550是输出数字信号的. 要外接dac+耳放
<imadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.69.6654c&id=16030345231&_u=bum7j6m3aac
<imtxc> imadper: 看图片也不大啊
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 全新美行现货Tascam 泰斯康姆DR-05手持便携式专业录音笔-淘宝网
<imadper> imtxc: 哈哈哈哈~ 天真~
<imadper> imtxc: 录音笔1k以下价位里, 能说的上的, 也就dr05和dr07了, 但是dr07和05一样, 只是mic可以转动...
<imtxc> imadper: 那…… 我主要是听
<jiero> imtxc: 你是谁？
<imadper> imtxc: 这个东西就是用来听的...
<imadper> imtxc: 05
<imtxc> jiero: 新人请多多关照
<jiero> .
<jiero> imtxc: 好像很久没来的新人。
<jiero> imtxc: 装新人。。。
 * adam8157 nnnd, 今天上午wfh, 结果忙死了
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为它的主要功能是录呢
<imadper> imtxc: 录音的目的就是为了让你听...
<imadper> imtxc: 而且, 录音笔, 有line-out的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: wfh其实不爽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尤其搞技术的
<imadper> imtxc: 当然了, 如果你买得到, 并且考虑以后不换耳机的话, fuze是个好选择
<mraandtux> http://zh.mistera.wikia.com
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y Mr a's 维基
<imadper> imtxc: 换耳机也没关系, 上个耳放就行
<jiero> imadper: 耳朵没用了。去野外生存就好了。
<jiero> imadper: 在小镇上。
<jyfl987> ubuntu 现在也开始要饭了
<imtxc> fuze是个杀又
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你毕业了？
<imadper> jiero: ...
<imadper> imtxc: ... sansa的
<jiero> jyfl987: 要饭是好事，告诉别人你真的需要饭了。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是啊
<imadper> imtxc: 先去吃饭
<imtxc> imadper: dr05 有国行？
<imtxc> imadper: ok
<jiero> imtxc 吃饭吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 吃吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 我去了练车3次了，教练告诉我可以做自己的事情了。暂时不用去了。
<imtxc> jiero: 三次就够？
<jiero> imtxc: 我都上车有10次了。
 * jiero 还是先吃栗子吧。
<jiero> adam8157 威海产的栗子不错。。。
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<jiero> adam8157就是没看到威海有年轻人。。。
<jiero> adam8157 你们都外逃了？
<Drocula> 我在威海 好么
<jiero> Drocula: 哦。
<jiero> Drocula: 你不年轻了？
<Drocula> 21
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 小孩。
<Drocula> 多年轻你看看
<jiero> 照片来看看。
<Drocula> 咋发
<jiero> imgur.com或者去我的邮箱？
<Drocula> 邮箱
<jiero> lililjlj@gmail.com
<jiero> 如果你说不外传，我就不会给别人 -
<imtxc> ……在做什么
<jiero> imtxc: 照片给我吧。
<jyfl987> jiero: 国家刚刚改了小汽车的考试标准 现在不用考那些扯淡项目了
<jiero> jyfl987: 我们是最后一批了吧
<Drocula> 发了
<jiero> Drocula: 恩。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你可以过一阵再考
<jiero> jyfl987: 会更难。
<jiero> jyfl987: 会更贵
<jiero> Drocula: 。。。
<jiero> Drocula: 。你们都喜欢长头发。。。
<Drocula> 不行么 不长啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 哼哼
<jiero> Drocula: 我都觉得我够长了。
<Drocula> 那个真是不长
<jiero> jyfl987: 胖胖。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你准备在中国混多长时间？
<jiero> jyfl987: 算了。我都安静了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 5年。
<Drocula> 你们知道哈尔滨工业大学么
<jyfl987> jiero: 好吧 那可能是回袋鼠国治肺癌
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> 哈佛倒知道
<jiero> Drocula: 不知道
<Drocula> 好吧 你们忙
<jiero> Drocula: 只听说过
<Drocula> 高富帅啊
<hamo> imtxc: 在哪高就？
<imtxc> hamo: 小公司混饭
<imtxc> jiero: 照片？
<Bing-sdu> hello?
<Bing-sdu> 有人么？
<Drocula2> 好像是有
<Ein-mobile> 有
<Bing-sdu> 有人用amsn么
<Bing-sdu> 我用的10.10，不能视频
<Bing-sdu> ....
<Bing-sdu> 求解...
<Ein-mobile> 不用msn，楼下回答
<Bing-sdu> 对方windows MSN提示：使用的 Messenger 版本不支持 计算机通话。请要求您的联系人升级到最新版本的 Mes
<Bing-sdu> 可是这个ubuntu，没有升级版本啊。。。。。
<ofan> parallel desktops 太牛逼了
<Drocula2> 没用过的说
<Bing-sdu> 大家都用什么软件视频？
<Drocula2> 手机qq……
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/Q8Og5.png
<Bing-sdu> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 直接在虚拟机里引导硬盘上的win7
<Ein-mobile> 好久没玩过视频聊天了。。
<Bing-sdu> 我查的amsn可以视频，可是装上还是不能用...
<ofan> Bing-sdu: google hangout
<jiero> imtxc: 给我你的个人照片啊。
<jiero> Drocula: 谢谢
<imtxc> jiero: 做什么呢
<jiero> imtxc: 让我看看你啊。
<ofan> imtxc: jiero 看上你了
 * hamo 目击
<jiero> ofan: 别笑，你的一直不给我
<imtxc> ofan: jiero ， 矮胖丑搓。
<ofan> imtxc: jiero 就喜欢这样的
<jiero> imtxc: 没有关系，我不看外表，我只是识别。
<jiero> ofan: 。所以你也别怕
<jiero> ofan: 高富搓
<ofan> imtxc: 我怕毛
<ofan> 都快1点了，图书馆还有妹子
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> jiero: 新人都要给你交照片么
<jiero> imtxc: 我想要
<jiero> imtxc: 没有定理，和新人与否无关
<imtxc> jiero: 来你的看看先？
<jiero> imtxc: 。http://i.imgur.com/u6i8d.jpg
 * hamo 裸姐爆裸照啦！
<imtxc> 这是男的啊
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 喔槽
<jiero> ofan: 你搜 irc log 这张图我放了有5次以上了。
<ofan> jiero: 没看见
<ofan> jiero: 果然很有搅基潜质
<ofan> hamo: 收裸姐入队吧
<imtxc> https://www.facebook.com/imtxc  jiero
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y Security Check Required | Facebook
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你的样子。。。我真的止不住笑。。。奶油小生。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 笑你妹！
<Drocula> jiero: 谢啥 没懂……
<jiero> Drocula: 给我照片了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]xunlei-lixian 脚本 一直弹出这个错误！我不知道该怎么解决啊！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389552 Code: yj@Main-Server-YJ:/data/320/20121010$ lxxz download --bt *.torrent Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lxxz", line 569, in <module>     execute_command()   File "/usr/bin/lxxz", line  …
<Drocula> 然后呢……
<jiero> imtxc: 比hamo的还有趣。
<jiero> Drocula: 就是这样啊，谢谢-回答。
<jiero> ofan: 你的啊。
<Drocula> 好吧 我也要你照片
<jiero> Drocula: 不是给了么。上面的链接
<jiero> 给 imtxc的
<Drocula> 邮箱好么……我手机 麻烦啊
<jiero> Drocula: 那个。。。就是网站图片。
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 国行有屁用...
<Drocula> 天杀的 还得vpn看 无语了 不看了
<jiero> Drocula:  给你了
<imadper> hamo: s390x还有人用嘛?
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
 * jiero 抱hamo玩，觉得hamo很好玩
<Drocula> 我去 你太好了
 * jiero 中学开始喜欢抱胖胖的玩。
<Drocula> 呃 真 可爱……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的肺体积大概也不会增大了。。。但是呼吸总不够。。。
<aamaz> 抱胖胖的玩。。胖胖的啥？
<jiero> 同学-
 * jiero 上次应该抱抱hamo
<aamaz> :o
<aamaz> 这都什么爱好。。。
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> imadper: 不是国行的怕买到假的
<imtxc> imadper: 以前用的创新ZM听着不错，就是现在漏电
<jiero> imtxc: 。我买的耳机都坏了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 人的潜能是巨大的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我发现我呼吸腰围的最大差异达到了 11cm。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 够你用即可
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 差远了。。。加速几个冲刺就放慢了。
 * jiero 的破习惯是，把冲刺急停当普通移动方式。。。
<Drocula> 传说中的漂移？
<jiero> Drocula: 。。。
<jiero> Drocula: 踢足球不就是这样么。加速减速时刻进行。
<Drocula> 啊 误会了 我以为开车呢
<imtxc> imadper: 那货在论坛里面好像挺冷门的样子
 * adam8157 这两天真是诸事不顺, 连赛百味都欺负我 cc roylez hamo 
<roylez> adam8157: 你勾搭上了他们最漂亮的服务生，老板生气了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 创新的老机器是好
<imadper> imtxc: 暖声机嘛
<imadper> imtxc: fuze应该很多吧
<imtxc> imadper: fuze 好丑
<imadper> imtxc: 不可能, 给图
<imadper> imtxc: 是fuze, 不是fuze+
<Drocula> 都高富帅啊 你们说啥呢 我听不懂
<imtxc> http://bbs.imp3.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=10789799
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 出一台 999新的 sansa FUZE+ 蓝 MP3 8G - 交易版 - iMP3随身影音
<imadper> imtxc: 看到了, 你那个是fuze+
<jiero> 。。
<imadper> imtxc: 不是fuze!
<Drocula> time
<Drocula> 机器人咋玩来着 忘了
<jiero> roylez: 你也去勾搭一个漂亮的么。。。
<roylez> jiero: 没蛋蛋有钱，没办法
<MeaCulpa> roylez: brocade 简直是shit
<imtxc> imadper: http://bbs.imp3.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=10756353
<jiero> 。
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 黑色sansa fuze 4G包顺丰 - 交易版 - iMP3随身影音
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你现在也明白了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我两年前喷brocade的时候，你还说他家的用着舒服...
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 我们组管nic的孩子快被搞死了
<imtxc> imadper: 这个跟dr05比怎么样
<adam8157> imtxc: 差N个级别
<imtxc> adam8157: 哪个强
<adam8157> imtxc: 贵的强
<imtxc> adam8157: 一新一旧  没法比嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: dr05是啥, 看错了
<imtxc> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.176.e6b07d&id=15028533699  晚上用来听歌塞耳朵哦避免对门嗨咻声音干扰用的。
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y Tascam DR-05 立体声数码录音机 专业 录音笔 大陆行货 1年包换-淘宝网
<adam8157> imtxc: 等 imadper 给你放毒
<imtxc> adam8157: 这就是他给我的毒
<ofan> tf10
<imadper> imtxc: 啥呀? fuze+呀?
<imtxc> imadper: fuze 和 dr05比呢？ 买哪个
<ofan> 下jdk
<imadper> ofan: tf10... 你耳洞真大...
<ofan> imadper: 不大
<imadper> ofan: tf10佩戴悲剧不是我一个人这么觉得的...
<ofan> imadper: 换小的套子就行了
<hamo> jiero: 裸姐我不gaoji的...建议选择阿蛋
<ofan> imadper: 很多人也觉得不大
<imadper> imtxc: fuze推力小
<hamo> adam8157: 赛百味怎么欺负你了？
<imadper> ofan: 那是他们耳洞大...
<roylez> adam8157: nic也是妖孽玩意，特别是听 MeaCulpa 说了公司代号 Huston 的卡之后。 Huston, we have a problem ...
<hamo> ..
<imadper> ofan: tf10导管就粗...
<adam8157> hamo: 多收钱, 少给东西
<jiero> hamo: 。我喜欢抱可爱的东西。
<ofan> imadper: 没觉得
<imadper> adam8157: 你怎么突然+o了...
<hamo> adam8157: 那肯定是营业妹纸看上你了
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<imtxc> imadper: 那什么，有靠谱商家么求推荐。
<imadper> imtxc: 没有靠谱的还在卖fuze的商家了...
<imtxc> imadper: 就DR05了
<imadper> imtxc: dr05不能中文现实, 你能接受?
<ofan> imadper: 看UE其他的定制都这么大，甚至比tf10大多了
<imadper> ofan: 我不知道是不是欧美人耳洞大. 但是真的好多人都觉得大
<imtxc> imadper: 这个，不是播放器么/
<ofan> imtxc: 这叫专业
<ofan> imadper: ^^
<imtxc> imadper: 我看它做什么
<imadper> imtxc: gaoji
<imtxc> imadper: ？ 不是么，本来就是用来听的不是看的。
<ofan> imtxc: 这都不是问题，关键是音质
<ofan> imadper: ^^
<imadper> ofan: 恩, tf10的解析绝对一流
<imadper> ofan: 数乐器的嘛~
<imadper> imtxc: 那你入吧
<imtxc> imadper: 入05是吧？
<imadper> imtxc: 我推荐优先fuze
<imtxc> imadper: fuze我买不到靠谱的。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc imadper ofan  你们都听音乐么。
<jiero> 告诉我怎么谱曲
<imadper> jiero: 听
<imadper> imtxc: taobao挨家去问就行了
<jiero> imadper: 我的破 UE200左右音量不同了。怎么办
<imtxc> jiero: 我说了，我听音乐是塞耳朵用的。
<imtxc> imadper: taobao 啊
<jiero> imtxc: 同理所以用超级奇特的音乐和塞耳工具
<imadper> jiero: 这个真心没办法...
<imtxc> imadper: 你买过这些设备的taobao商家有么
<jiero> imadper: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... houston :)
<imtxc> imadper: 这个国行和美版有什么区别么
<imadper> imtxc: 实际上没区别吧... fuze有国行?
 * MeaCulpa 这次机器hostname来自Song of Ice and Fire
<imtxc> imadper: 说的0505050
<imtxc> imadper: fuze 没新的了 不敢买
<imadper> imtxc: 哦. 国行没见过...
<imadper> imtxc: 只见过美行.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ice wolf
 * maplebeats 我加了个种子，旋风就挂了
<imadper> imtxc: 目测机器不小... 你有心理准备.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Ice wolf是啥？
<imtxc> imadper: 找个北京的店家
<ofan> 闪人回家。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 冰火九重天？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 乱说的... 冰原狼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我上一轮testbed 叫galaxy, excelsior, enterprise, venrure...
<adam8157> =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: s/venrure/venture
<Drocula> 高富帅……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 结果Cpt Sulu的Excelsior一上来就挂了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Excalibur顶上
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: \\ // /
<adam8157> Drocula: 威海市区到大水泊机场要多久?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: \\ // /
<Drocula> 那个机场？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Ice Wolf这词太没水平，应该叫Tundra Wolf
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你还要好好修行，多多课外阅读
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<adam8157> Drocula: 威海大水泊机场啊
<hamo> adam8157: 被酷胖完爆了吧...
<Oooops> 酷胖经常说黑人英语的。居然欺负蛋蛋。
<adam8157> hamo: 愁苦啊
<Oooops> Tundra 这都没见过
<hamo> adam8157: 苦你妹...
<Drocula> 那你应该说的是文登机场
<Drocula> 40多分钟
<adam8157> hamo: 现在的处境比你愁苦多了
<Drocula> 不到一小时
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 去死
<hamo> adam8157: 开个公司，把这IRC的人都收了算了
<adam8157> Drocula: 呃... nnnd 那我还是跟文等直接打的吧...
<Oooops> 黑酷胖。lol
<Oooops> hamo: 蛋蛋那点工资，还收人？
<hamo> Oooops: 蛋蛋可是壕啊
<Oooops> 打牙祭算了
<Oooops> 一天就吃完
<adam8157> hamo: 你埋汰我
<adam8157> hamo: 小e才是壕
<Drocula> 差不多，打车也得40多分钟
<Oooops> 99个人啊
<hamo> Oooops: 求壕收留我
<Oooops> 一人配一个，500，加上吃饭
<Drocula> 啊 离文登进
<Drocula> 您这是要来看我？
<adam8157> Drocula: 我家是石岛的
<hamo> adam8157: 又要面新基友？
<adam8157> Drocula: 威海石岛
<imadper> 我连工作都没有, 你们喊啥愁苦....
<hamo> adam8157: 愁苦你踢我干嘛...找壕们报仇去，我还愁苦呢.. cc Oooops MeaCulpa roylez
<hamo> adam8157: 壕都已经cc给你了
<Oooops> imadper: 你不是都有工资了？
<imadper> Oooops: 上个月960...
<Oooops> 我第一次正式的，才600啊
<imadper> Oooops: 在北京, 刚够坐车+吃饭的...
<Oooops> 你幸福啊
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 你那时候600当现在6k花,,,
<Drocula> 来吧亲
<Oooops> ，
<imadper> Oooops: 03年, 三环的房价还在4k
<imadper> Oooops: 现在4w都难了
<Drocula> 威海 哈工大
<imadper> Oooops: 神那时候, 估计是9几年...
<Oooops> 你不能老想第一次就吃成酷胖啊
<Drocula> adam8157: 快来吧亲
<adam8157> Drocula: 你疯了?
<Oooops> 或者蛋蛋
 * hamo 目击
<imadper> Oooops: 但是这个... 我实习快结束了, 下家还没找到....
<adam8157> imadper: 啥时候结束
<imadper> adam8157: 12月
<adam8157> imadper: 要不 凑合凑合去百度算了
<Oooops> 让蛋蛋收吧
<imadper> adam8157: 没报名... 周六笔试...
<Oooops> 别去和蛤蟆。。。
 * hamo 同意神！蛋蛋收了当男宠吧
<adam8157> hamo: 我很愁苦, 小心我ban了你
<imadper> hama + homo ....
<hamo> adam8157: 我也很愁苦啊
<imadper> hamo: 我更愁苦...
<imadper> hamo: 你有饭碗了... 我还没有呢!
<hamo> imadper: 你北京有家，我还没有呢
<Oooops> 当乞丐吧。穿一个汗衫，写着 cd redhat; rm -r /; 去蛋蛋哪里大门口讨钱。 imadper
<ofan> imadper: 去360
<Drocula> adam8157: 在学校都闲屁了 正好见见大神长什么样
<hamo> imadper: 360吧
<hamo> Drocula: 大神很猥琐，要小心
<imadper> ofan: hamo 投了, 还没开始面
<hamo> imadper: 笔了？
<imadper> hamo: 还没.
<Oooops> 毙了？
<imadper> Oooops: ....
<adam8157> Drocula: 哥在北京
<Oooops> 哥。。。这词，某味道浓
<adam8157> Oooops: 小e...
 * hamo 略基
<Drocula> hamo: 你见过大神
<Drocula> adam8157: 来吧大神
<hamo> Drocula: 大神非常胸
<hamo> Drocula: 不是，凶
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<Drocula> 大神这么次么
<Drocula> 来吧大神 请你吃顿饭
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: sed 's/Enterprise/Lame/' /etc/redhat-release
 * hamo 求带，求目击
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<Drocula> adam8157: 真请饭
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .
<kk> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22342932-1-1.html WPS FOR LINUX
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: export PS1=`sed 's/.*(\(.*\))/WTF_is_\1?/g' /etc/redhat-release`
 * hamo 小K说话啦
<roylez> hamo adam8157 你俩啥时候基上了的？
<adam8157> roylez: 基个腿儿
<hamo> roylez: 我可不敢抢你的宠
<Drocula> 有点意思啊
<Drocula> ……
<Drocula> 杀人了……
<Drocula> 激了……
 * bluezd 我一直很愁苦
 * hamo autojoin为啥不管用...
<Drocula> autojoin不就一回么……
<imadper> hamo: autorejoin  cc Drocula
<Drocula> 懂
<Drocula> 能把电脑卡死么……
<gebjgd> ofan alvin 刷成了cm rom
<roylez> hamo: erc渣，emacs渣渣
<hamo> imadper: ^^^^
<roylez> hamo: 这个解释你懂么
<hamo> imadper: 你怎么看？
<imadper> hamo: 这是 vimer没法用vim聊irc之后的妒忌...
<hamo> imadper: +1 cc roylez
<roylez> hamo: 你怎么看？
<roylez> imadper: 你的autojoin好使么
<imadper> roylez: 我不用那东西了
<imadper> roylez: 所以, 以后不用帮我测试了. 谢谢.
<roylez> imadper: irssi妥妥的
<imadper> roylez: 不会用...
<hamo> roylez: 这是VIM党辛辛苦苦配完各种操作系统的hack后回头发现emacs就是个操作系统的无奈
<huntxu> imadper: vim 可以 irc 的
<Drocula> 完 我虚心 根本插不上话
<sou_> emacs VS vim?
<huntxu> imadper: 只是沒人蛋疼到這個程度
<imadper> huntxu: 可以, 但是没人用...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 其实功能都可以做到一样多的.
<roylez> imadper: 因为vim用户没有emacs用户那么蛋疼
<imadper> roylez: .....................
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 有用power book g4装ubuntu系统的朋友吗？ 请教一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389556 15寸的大飞机装了 10.4Lts 系统 因为Cpu架构的问题导致很多东西都用不了 最无法原谅的是无法用flash play。。。 别说看在线视频了。。 在虾米 百度什么的听下音乐都不行。。。 换 …
<roylez> hamo: 在淘宝上又卖掉了一件衣服
<roylez> hamo: 考卖衣服过活了
<jiero> roylez: 我看看你卖什么。。。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 淘寶店主啊
<roylez> huntxu: 转让闲置物品
<huntxu> roylez: 那不是58同城麽
<Drocula> 对大神们 flash插件本地存储 点不了确定啊
<gebjgd> d
<Drocula> 大神们……啊
<jyfl987> imadper: vim早就是emacs路线了
<Drocula> ……
<ofan> hamo: vim党从不把vim配置成操作系统
<Drocula> 被无视了
<jiero> ofan: 一个是加一个是减？
<jiero> ofan: 做加减法。。。
 * MeaCulpa 圣战总比讨论C好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 风气啊
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo roylez galaxy tab系列了解么?
<hamo> tenzu: 就知道很大
<adam8157> tenzu: 不了解...
<tenzu> hamo: 用起来爽么? 不打电话
<tenzu> adam8157: 退下
<hamo> tenzu: 不打电话为啥不买ipad?
<imtxc> tenzu: 渣分辨率
<adam8157> tenzu: 买nexus 7吧, 如果不买apple家的话
 * tenzu 今早刚在亚马逊上定了个ipad3
<hamo> adam8157: 你看LG的新儿子的照片了么？
<hamo> tenzu: 僵尸了果然就壕了
<tenzu> 我和女王一人一个, 在犹豫第二个买啥
<_____aaaa> tenzu: 了解hamo和roylez，不了解galaxy和tab，hamo很大，我听说年轻呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 太大的不考虑
<adam8157> tenzu: 0_0
<tenzu> _____aaaa: 神吐槽, 跪了
<_____aaaa> tenzu: 笑了，开玩笑
<tenzu> hamo: 订完还没付款, 亚马逊就撤货了, 还好赶上那波
<tenzu> adam8157: nexus是个啥定位?
<adam8157> tenzu: 7寸首选
<tenzu> hamo: BTW, 你哪儿很大?
<tenzu> adam8157: 能干嘛用?
<adam8157> tenzu: 啥都行啊, 亲儿子平板
<tenzu> adam8157: 我去看看
<adam8157> tenzu: 你要用来干啥?
<adam8157> tenzu: nexus 7
<tenzu> adam8157: 最想用来看paper, 另外最好能娱乐一下, 还能gtalk神马的
<tenzu> adam8157: 有wifi就行
<adam8157> tenzu: 那应该很合适
<adam8157> bluezd: 刚在内核中文列表里吐槽...
<bluezd> adam8157: 看到了
<adam8157> bluezd: =,=
<adam8157> bluezd: 原来你也在
<imtxc> tenzu: 稍等两天minipad吧
<tenzu> adam8157: z.cn里木有
<adam8157> tenzu: 也是没有行货的东西
<bluezd> adam8157: 我一直在啊，以前问过问题，没人理我，再就没说过话
<tenzu> imtxc: 得多久?
<tenzu> adam8157: 大概多少钱?
<adam8157> tenzu: google亲儿子从来不被大陆政府待见
<adam8157> tenzu: 199$
<tenzu> adam8157: 似乎很便宜的样子
<adam8157> tenzu: 是啊 google亏本推广
<imtxc> tenzu: 一个月？
<tenzu> imtxc: 不知道能不能等那么久
<imtxc> tenzu: 或者看看kindle HD?
<tenzu> adam8157: 你能搞到?
<tenzu> imtxc: kindle不考虑了
<huntxu> adam8157: 內核有中文列表？
<adam8157> tenzu: 淘宝啊  我也可以海外购
<huntxu> adam8157: 你們家的啊？
<adam8157> huntxu: 有, 不是, 是fujitsu家搞得
<tenzu> adam8157: 多久?
<tenzu> adam8157: 又是一个月?
<huntxu> adam8157: = =
<adam8157> tenzu: 两周?  淘宝的话就很快
<tenzu> adam8157: 靠谱么?
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • traytool http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389564 tray工具：调节音量，交换鼠标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-10-11 14:54
<adam8157> tenzu: 新东西, 挺靠谱的
<tenzu> adam8157: 我是说购买途径
<imadper> nook hd+
<tenzu> 擦, 神这是闹哪样
<imtxc> adam8157: nexus 7?
<hamo> adam8157: 还有中文列表？
<adam8157> tenzu: 我觉得挺靠谱啊, 我们组一个娃娃就在淘宝上买的 我看着蛮好
<imadper> nexus 7略小. 不妨买8.n"的nook hd+
<adam8157> tenzu: 你先搜搜看这机器
<hamo> adam8157: 娃娃？
<adam8157> hamo: leo
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: leo还是娃娃...
<tenzu> adam8157: 说的我香裆心动
<adam8157> tenzu: 这几天就要降价了, 可以稍微等一等
<huntxu> tenzu: perl-gtk應該是
<huntxu> tenzu: 我也有這麽個腳本 = =
<bluezd> hamo: 娃娃是谁？
<_____aaaa> 吊，linux频道一片静寂
<tenzu> huntxu: 尔等神人
<tenzu> adam8157: 那你帮我关注一下
<adam8157> tenzu: xjp也在关注nexus 7 和kindle paperwhite
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 习总壕
<adam8157> tenzu: 差你差得远
<tenzu> adam8157: 他的装备总价值也不少了
 * adam8157 看看各位壕, 我愁苦啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是最壕的, room master in master room
<hamo> +1
<jiero> adam8157:  好土豪。
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> LOL
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帮我带一个
<jiero> adam8157: 你的装备总值呢-我有4年前的，3年前的，2年前的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 要什么啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: iphone5么。
 * adam8157 免费帮忙海外代购kindle和nexus(但是不保证关税和途中损坏
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是 nexus 7吧
<jyfl987> 现在看来 就nexus 7靠谱点 虽然我更喜欢更大点的屏幕
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 多少钱？
<jiero> jyfl987:  nexus 7太小了。没得看。。。
<_____aaaa> adam8157: kindle
<jyfl987> adam8157: 多少钞票？
<tenzu> jiero: 你啥时候再回国?
<jiero> tenzu: 不回了。
<tenzu> jiero: ...
<_____aaaa> adam8157: how much it is?
<jiero> tenzu: :)
<jiero> tenzu: 我走了。
<jyfl987> jiero: 没办法 屏幕是耗电大户 现在这情况 屏幕大要么就续航短  要么就电池重
<Oooops> 整天炫耀设备，你们傻啊。蛋蛋从来不炫耀，他内裤都是LV的。
<_____aaaa> 88
<adam8157> _____aaaa: jyfl987 kindle 5 69$, paperwhite 119$, nexus 7 199$  (外加8$的邮费
<tenzu> jiero: seeya
<hamo> adam8157: 又往内核列表里灌水了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关税不考虑了？
<adam8157> Oooops: 其实是百事的
<hamo> adam8157: 推荐个C的代码风格
<tenzu> adam8157: 你说的坡币对么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 百事的？ 穿多了会不会jj冒泡泡？
<Oooops> 。。有这牌子？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 关税最多100左右 而且一般不会被抽到
<hamo> 。。。
<Oooops> jie
<adam8157> Oooops: 有
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 问你事情呢
<adam8157> hamo: 当然是 kernel coding style!!!!!!
<Oooops> 高级
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 那个太小众了
<adam8157> hamo: 哪里小众了!!!!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你给我算下 所有加起来 包括被抽中关税  要给你多少人民币
<adam8157> jyfl987: nexus 7?
<hamo> adam8157: 混合的{风格，tab缩进什么的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你刚才不再呢？ 我都说了半天了
<jyfl987> 我自己有kindle 3g 哪里需要你代购 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 1310 万一抽中关税大概是1400
<adam8157> hamo: 才没有混合
<hamo> adam8157: 有的，函数{放下一行，其他的放行末
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那行 买一个 什么时候给你钱？
<jyfl987> 我之前有个7寸的平板 额 mips的
<adam8157> hamo: 可以嵌套的放行末 不可以的放下一行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不知道有没有配套的键盘什么的
<adam8157> hamo: 这就是真理
<hamo> adam8157: 总之就是混合了嘛
<Oooops> 啥风格。这也规定，给小白规定的吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 过几天要降价呢, 不等等?
<Oooops> 不能乱写的，都是小白语言
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就等几天？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别等几个月哈
<imadper> hamo: 我不喜欢内核的style . 因为tab8个太长了. 很容易就到80个字符的上限了.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 到时候通知你  一周左右 估计
<hamo> imadper: 我也觉得内核风格的tab是个错误
<jyfl987> adam8157: 算了 先等几天吧 反正最近在学java 大概要月左右学成
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么时候降价 你就通知我
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 然后要几个月到？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 10-14天
<hamo> adam8157: 在纠结k&r还是GNU... cc imadper
<imadper> hamo: 比如你在一个函数里, 的while循环里, 的if语句里面还有个if, 里面写链表的操作, 需要两重的->, 或者需要打印一句话.
<imadper> hamo: 就会发现根本没有空间了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以 降价通知我 你要给我购买建议
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<imadper> hamo: 我以前都是gnu的. emacs默认
<imadper> hamo: 来这里之后才改成内核
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我今天看到stackoverflow上一个题目 立刻就想到分支预测了 感觉我开悟了不少
<hamo> jyfl987: 糕手
<hamo> jyfl987: 是多撸上发的那个链接？
<jyfl987> hamo: 主要是 CSAPP那个书写得好
<jyfl987> hamo: 我不知道是不是dooloo上的 我是从reader看的
<hamo> jyfl987: 看一下去
<hamo> jyfl987:  是不是那个
<jyfl987> hamo: 是说那个 排序后的数组 处理起来速度快好多
<jyfl987> 他的逻辑是加
<hamo> jyfl987: 那就是了
 * hamo 看来多撸还是挺先进的嘛
<jyfl987> sum(i for i in array_x if i > 128) 一个一个的加
<jyfl987> hamo: 然后他后来补充说 gcc -O3就没有速度差异 我马上想到 CSAPP介绍过的 条件分支指令 额
<jyfl987> 看来我就是搞底层的命
<jyfl987> hamo: 发多鲁那个地址看
<hamo> jyfl987: 底层就是屌丝命
<hamo> jyfl987: dooloo.info
<hamo> jyfl987: 首页就有
<jyfl987> hamo: 是啊 所以要多撸？
<hamo> adam8157: roylez imadper ^^^^
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vsftp安装启动后，连接之后不能list目录！！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389565 vsftpd安装之后启动，使用默认的配置文件，如下： Code: # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf # # The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file # loosens things up a bi …
<imadper> hamo: ...
<jyfl987> 额 在stackoverflow获得一个勋章 叫 tumbleweed
<jyfl987> 获得条件是 问了一个问题 没有回答 没有comment并且一周内很少有人看
<Oooops> jyfl987: 傻瓜问题奖？
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋你要买新 Kindle 吗？
<jyfl987> Oooops: 我不明白那意思 因为字典只是说这个词是风滚草 没别的解释
<adam8157> pityonline: 不买啊, 现在这个就很好啊
 * bluezd 求赠送
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，我以为你要换呢
<adam8157> bluezd: pityonline 要是能等, 我就给你俩代购
<pityonline> adam8157: 你还能买吗？帮我买一个 paperwhite 吧，我看淘宝那些也只能现从美国订，根本就没有拿到货的
<adam8157> pityonline: 能等?
<pityonline> adam8157: 2010-12-20 前能拿到就行了，我想开了
<adam8157> pityonline: 10å¹´ 0_0
<imadper> pityonline: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18780016612&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1349940569_3k3_1187877779
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 现货 包邮nook3 nook simple Touch glowlight红外触摸 自发光-淘宝网
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当老板, 你这是要走量了么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你最近怎么做起代购生意了？ 是想找国家抓你 混个政治迫害记录 好去打移民官司？
<pityonline> imadper: 对 nook 不熟，要 Kindle
<adam8157> tenzu: jyfl987 闲着而已
<pityonline> adam8157: 2012-12-20
<Oooops> 风滚草。。
<jyfl987> adam8157:  有很多事可以做啊 你专搞代购 肯定有啥理由
<pityonline> adam8157: 一个 ID 只能订两台
<adam8157> pityonline: 不知道蓉蓉要不要, 前几天看他还求呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要闲着蛋疼 可以帮我的虚拟机写个汇编器
<imadper> pityonline: 评测说, 翻页比kindle快
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，你问问他吧
<adam8157> pityonline: .
<pityonline> imadper: 我对这个还没概念
<pityonline> imadper: 我就想拿个东西，老老实实地看书
<imadper> pityonline: 看技术书籍, kindle不合适. 因为总需要往回翻看.
<imadper> pityonline: 而e-link刷新很慢.
<imadper> pityonline: 貌似叫e-ink
<pityonline> imadper: 不怎么看技术书籍，咱要看就看文艺的，嗯嗯……
<pityonline> imadper: 嗯，电子墨水
<imtxc> adam8157: 当哥要不帮我带购个 DR-05吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 这玩儿淘宝就行
<imtxc> adam8157: 淘宝上也没现货啊
<imadper> imtxc: 你买的东西太diji... adam要gaoji的
<imtxc> 额
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你要去美帝了？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 倒是想去, 没门路啊
<gebjgd> ......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 水？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还想和你面基呢
<adam8157> gebjgd: 求带去美第
<gebjgd> adam8157: 签证就要等90天
<adam8157> hamo: 那个回答给出的hack太棒了...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 给个工作, 等半年也行 思密达
<hamo> adam8157: 底层就是屌丝命啊
<adam8157> hamo: 这个竟然不是O2的....
<jyfl987> hamo: 最近我正想弄个服务 是你们那个dooloo的超集
<jyfl987> imadper 高通的那个蝴蝶屏刷新可以支持视频播放
<hamo> jyfl987: 加入一起搞算了
<fly216> 好久没登录了
<jyfl987> miracle
<jyfl987> hamo: 跟你们那个不一样 好比我是提供数据库 你们是数据库上的应用
<jyfl987> 我得抓紧搞起来了
<jyfl987> hamo: 你们那个美工是谁弄的
<hamo> jyfl987: 猜
<imadper> jyfl987: gaoji.... 有产品在用嘛?
<jyfl987> imadper: 有的 汉王 和韩国一个阅读器有用这个 都有视频展示  不过可惜的是 高通自己宣布停产了 wtf
<jyfl987> hamo: 大概是主席的老婆
<imadper> hamo: 提供数据库算是超集吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: 估计销量不好?
<hamo> jyfl987: 就我跟主席俩人
<jyfl987> imadper: 你没明白 我也不打算解释
<imadper> jyfl987: 没打算让你解释. 我就是想问问 hamo 明白没
<imadper> jyfl987: 所以我才问 hamo 不问你
<jyfl987> imadper: 停产可能是良品率 或者其他问题
<jyfl987> hamo: 我没确认你是男的
<jyfl987> imadper: 回你的机房去
<imadper> jyfl987: 机房? 鄙公司机房在哪儿我都不知道
<hamo`> test
<kk> hamo`, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚开完会
<jiero> http://zero-k.info/Battles/Detail/113398
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Battle 113398 detail - Zero-K free rts open source game
 * jiero 最后参加的战役是 http://zero-k.info/Battles/Detail/8298
<jiero> 怀念游戏内的画 http://i.imgur.com/2UsDh.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: Sprint RTS呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 呵
 * jiero 现在没有可以运行springrts的显卡了，曾经感谢 NVIDIA。
<Oooops> 才去看弹弹堂，打波波怪，都打不到力量。
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 快哭了....安装11.04后，本来是gurb引导的，bootrec /fixmbr后直接找不到ubuntu了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389568 本来是想加个MAC三系统....然后他们说这个命令先重建MBR在装，可是弄了半天MAC没装上，现在UBUNTU也进不去了......现在我该怎么做会能进ubuntu而又不影 …
<Oooops> 啥浏览器可以玩
<jiero> Oooops: 玩 html 5 游戏。
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/231610
<Oooops> 看红色的，按空格，过不了红色部分
<Oooops> jiero: 去试试
<jiero> Oooops: 什么乱七八糟的。。。
<Oooops> jiero: 去啊。难道不知道网址
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么啊。
<jiero> Oooops: 叫蛋蛋堂的无数
<Oooops> 随便一个。测试可以打不
<Oooops> http://youxi.baidu.com/ddt/select/
<kk> Oooops,啥网址y 百度游戏 - 弹弹堂
<Oooops> 破百度的，必定断线
<roylez> Oooops: 无良神
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<roylez> palomino|working: 下次我去天津带着我的机械键盘去见你
<roylez> palomino|working: 我要用键盘砸你头
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 何不砸自己
<roylez> palomino|working: 有好事么？
<palomino|working> 砸砸就知
 * roylez 拿板砖砸破马
<WIND> 哈
<WIND> 这个怎么玩
<imadper> imtxc: 买了?
<imadper> adam8157: 你台球长进不少呀, 蛋总.
<imadper> adam8157: 我才来rh3个月而已...
<adam8157> imadper: 一直这么好的
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<Oooops> 英式才敢说好不好
<Oooops> 没游戏玩
<jiero> oo
<Oooops> 没游戏玩
<jiero> Oooops: http://glimr.rubyforge.org/cake/missile_fleet.html
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: MISSILE FLEET
<jiero> roylez: http://glimr.rubyforge.org/cake/missile_fleet.html
<Oooops> 2分钟打不开的，算啥
<Oooops> 排版超出范围的，看不到前面的字的。算啥
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。
<jiero> Oooops: 你的浏览器故障了
<_____aaaa> roylez: /op me
<jiero> Oooops: 我4秒就完成了
<Oooops> 不知道自己是谁的
<jiero> Oooops: 点击就知道了。
<jiero> Oooops: 自己的可以点击后控制
 * jiero momo adam8157
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐...
<imtxc> imadper: ?
<jiero> adam8157: 我明天就下地狱了。先欺负你一下。
<imtxc> 什么，还没呢啊，不知道到哪买
<imadper> imtxc: dr-05?
<adam8157> jiero: 去干啥? 喝汤?
<imadper> imtxc: 要不你就买个qa350吧
<adam8157> jiero: 别要香菜
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 为什么呢
<imadper> imtxc: 然后外加一个dt131就够了
<jiero> adam8157: 什么啊。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 孟婆汤 不懂?
<imadper> imtxc: 直接就完美了. 一个131, 一百多块钱, 就可以满足了~
<jiero> adam8157: 孟婆汤不是用来还魂的？
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是说那货很大么
<imadper> imtxc: 背着书包出去呀
<imtxc> 比我两个裤抖都大
<imadper> imtxc: d50也很大
<adam8157> jiero: 喝了就啥都忘了
<jiero> adam8157: 你笨，我这样的人，想忘什么，还用汤了。
<jiero> adam8157: 立刻我就能忘了捏
<imadper> imtxc: 你可以穿开裆裤, 把qa350系在你的小鸡鸡上~
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: :(
 * jiero 觉得太悲。
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> imadper: 可是
<imtxc> imadper: 这个这么猛，电池管用么
<imadper> jiero: 就是的, 喝完c语言还得重新学... cc adam8157
<imadper> imtxc: 管用!
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥...
<jiero> adam8157: 孟婆汤
<imadper> adam8157: 请我去楼下的眉州东坡!
<imadper> adam8157: 或者请我去苏浙汇!
<adam8157> imadper: 眉州东坡什么价位?
<roylez> adam8157: 让贝爷请你吃好的
<imadper> adam8157: 我也不知道.....
<jiero> imadper: 你是那里人来着。。。
<hamo> adam8157: C家貌似就是主席那个活
<imadper> jiero: 河北
<hamo> roylez:  不是你啊
<jiero> adam8157: 大概20元。
<hamo> adam8157: lenovo的on-site support
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 好贵啊
<adam8157> hamo: 主席咋又干这个了
<adam8157> hamo: base在哪里
<imtxc> imadper: 1300+
<hamo> adam8157: lenovo...那肯定是beijing啊...
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 去erji.net买二手
<hamo> adam8157: 你没见图主席没事净往西二旗跑嘛
<jiero> imadper: 哦。其实我少见河北人——大概河北人喜欢去北京。
<adam8157> hamo: oh, tx那活儿  钱不少 去吧
<hamo> adam8157: 啥价？
<imtxc> imadper: 二手更不敢
<hamo> adam8157: 求透露
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.dianping.com/shop/515636
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 眉州东坡酒楼(中关村店)电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<adam8157> hamo: 你看tx那么滋润就猜得到了
<hamo> adam8157: 我咋没发现他滋润了..
<adam8157> imadper: 这么便宜...
<imtxc> imadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12.da92f0&id=13143990203
<imadper> hamo: c家是哪儿? ubuntu?
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 乾龙盛QA350 V2+ MOD摩机版 无损音质发烧神器 限时优惠送卡 包邮-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> adam8157: 人均70了!
<imtxc> imadper: 你说的是这个么
<hamo> adam8157: 还有init 0和6哪个是重启？
<imadper> adam8157: 还便宜?!
<hamo> imadper: .
<adam8157> hamo: 6
<adam8157> hamo: 0是关机
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<imadper> imtxc: v2? mod版? 那个得1350吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 这个我居然都忘了
<imadper> imtxc: 直接v1, 900+
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得0和6一个是重启，一个是关机...
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣..
<jiero> imadper:  imtxc  都是豪啊。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 但忘了哪个是哪个了
<adam8157> hamo: 渣渣
 * hamo 渣渣你们妹妹！
<jiero> 靠。你们一个耳机就和我的电脑一个价。
<imadper> hamo: 找百度的主服务器试一下就知道了
<imtxc> imadper: 那你说的哪个啊到底
<hamo> imadper: 上不了...没密码
<imadper> imtxc: 我听的那个是v1的
<imadper> imtxc: 不过都说v2的提升很明显
<imtxc> imadper: v1多少钱
<imadper> hamo: 那就找所有你能访问的去试一下
<imadper> imtxc: 900+
<imadper> imtxc: 这家最靠谱: flac.taobao.com
<roylez> hamo: 渣渣
 * hamo 渣渣你们妹妹！
<imadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14155000869&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1349946254_3k8_205893700  这个是v1
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 乾龙盛QA350 16G 发烧级WAV便携式播放器 QLS HIFI随身听 正品-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么样,我说九百+就是九百+!
<roylez> hamo: 你要当我妹妹得先去做变性手术...
 * hamo 我一直是gaoji的reboot和poweroff和halt 的用户！
<adam8157> roylez: 不用, 她现在就是
<roylez> hamo: 渣渣
<imadper> imtxc: 续航时间，QA350 V2的续航时间，大概是6个小时左右，IHIFI 812最初的方案，官方宣称超过10小时，所以当时大家很期待，不过后来，为了推力，和声音素质，812的设计也一改再改，续航也是一缩再缩，现在的产品出来，实际续航也就7~8个小时，可以说比QA350 V2略有改良，但是基本还是一个数量级的，离10小时的基本达标时间，都还有一ä
<imadper> imtxc: 对了, qa350是有遥控器的...
<imtxc> imadper: 我了个去 叫你放独
<hamo> adam8157: 你也去吧，怎么样？
<hamo> adam8157: 巨简单
<imtxc> imadper: 中毒了。
<adam8157> hamo: triple就去
<jiero> adam8157: 去吧。
 * jiero 一点钱都没。
<imtxc> imadper: 我的本意，只是为了防止隔壁嗨咻声音传到我的耳朵里面而已。
<jiero> imtxc: 换房子。
<WIND> 这个为什么要做成这个样子呢
<WIND> QA350啊 好难看
<imadper> imtxc: 这也叫毒?
<imtxc> jiero: 这个成本更好，再说，怎么保证新邻居欲望小？
<imtxc> imadper: 对我已经是很毒了。
<jiero> imtxc: 自己的房子，没邻居
<adam8157> pityonline: 我这就下单了
<imadper> imtxc: QA350 V2：一开始，声音就显得和有弹性，低频下潜很深，动态大，气势足，表现得很出色。
<imadper> IHIFI 812：一曲下来，总体风格上，感觉相似，不错，气势上还是比较足，声音的密度也足，空气感也比较出色，但是细细比较的话，低频下潜力度稍弱，声音的分离度上也要相对差一点。
<imadper> imtxc: 我当时听350的时候, 感觉中频很饱满~
<imadper> imtxc: 反正我听人声的
<jiero> imtxc:  http://mnc.people.com.cn/n/2012/0906/c54816-18937493.html
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 波兰建成世界最窄住宅 能容四口之家(高清组图)--跨国公司-人民网--人民网
<imadper> imtxc: 烧是一个无底洞... qa650 + dac + 耳放 + hd650. 或者直接 qa650 + dac + 大奥才是王道.
<imtxc> imadper: 你的意思直接入V2 mod？
<imadper> imtxc: v1够了
<imadper> imtxc: 我可以借你耳机, 你去实体店听一下感觉
<jiero> 掩盖声音仍然是噪音
<jiero> 。去买一堆吸音棉
<imtxc> imadper: 大奥又是什么啊什么啊
<jiero> imtxc你不和imadper一样有老婆？
<imadper> imtxc: 静电耳机... 你买不起...
<imadper> imtxc: 二十多万...
<imtxc> imadper: 你有？
<imtxc> 膜拜
<imadper> imtxc: 我没有, 见都没见过实物
<imtxc> imadper: 那你的是什么耳机
<imadper> imtxc: m1
<imadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12519879807&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1349946951_4k1_1256909577  你买这个吧
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Jaben南京 日本STAX SR-009 顶级静电耳机 完美细腻 授权经销-淘宝网
<imadper> imtxc: 我的是 m1 + dt131 + um1
<imtxc> imadper: 你妹 滚
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 还有一个主动降噪, 用来在车上听...
<imtxc> imadper: 看看你的耳机
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么看... 爱丽丝m1, 自行淘宝
<jackarain> 学历和资历都代表不了水平, 做程序的就需要亮出代码, 做设计的就需要亮出demo, 真正出自他手里的东西才能代表水平.
<hamo> adam8157: 来试试才知道能不能triple啊
<hamo> roylez: 渣渣席
<imadper> hamo: c家怎么联系?
<imadper> hamo: 我也想投
<hamo> imadper: 猎头
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 我了个去
<hamo> imadper: 或者你自己投吧
<imadper> hamo: 有啥职位?
<imtxc> 一套下来2K
<hamo> imadper: 我给你找url
<imadper> hamo: 多谢. homo
<imadper> imtxc: 啥一套? qa350+131, 1100而已呀
<hamo> imadper: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是说m1么
<pityonline> adam8157: 下单吧，麻烦你了
<adam8157> pityonline: np
<imadper> imtxc: 我是m1. 因为我听男声...
<pityonline> adam8157: :)
<pityonline> adam8157: 钱我怎么给你？
<adam8157> pityonline: 到了之后再说吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 也行
<pityonline> adam8157: 那边啥时候出货了吱一声儿啊
<adam8157> pityonline: .
<hamo> pityonline:  吱
<MeaCulpa> hamo: freeflyi1g 有人卖去你那里？
<hamo> ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 你用um1听男声？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你丫自己怎么不去
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 谁说我不去...
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 买卖来了
<imtxc> imadper: 我还是先入播放器吧，耳机暂时有。
<imadper> imtxc: um1和m1都是听男声的吧....
<imadper> imtxc: um1买的主要原因是, weston的耳机戴着最舒服
<imadper> imtxc: 睡觉的时候带
<imadper> hamo: 没有任何技术岗位!!!
<hamo> imadper: 谁说的，那么多se呢
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你指哪方面技术...
<imadper> hamo: 是吗?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 计算机...
<hamo> imadper: 额...自己搜索去
<imadper> hamo: se == Sales Engineer
<hamo> imadper: software engineer好呗
<hamo> imadper: SDE
 * MeaCulpa 都有office based-Shanghai了...可惜里面空的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你也去？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 去毛...
<imadper> hamo: 看到了....
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 除非我哪天用上sudo
<hamo> imadper: 渣渣...(终于骂回去了)
<imadper> hamo: 还是没有呀.. 渣渣
<hamo> imadper: 不可能啊，等哥给你找啊
<pityonline> hamo: 吱早啦
<imadper> hamo: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Working at Canonical | Canonical
<hamo> imadper: 你不是不搜索地点了？
<hamo> imadper: C家很多home based职位的
<imtxc> imadper: 你说实体店？ 哪有？
<imadper> imtxc: 广州我去过智通和和讯
<imadper> imtxc: 北京的话, 中关村就有
<imadper> hamo: home based beijing
<hamo> imadper: 别搜地方...
<imadper> hamo: ....
<imadper> hamo: 我擦, 网页开发...
<hamo> imadper: 啥都有
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 很不错.
<hamo> imadper: 渣渣！
 * hamo 渣渣要成为这个channel下一个流行语了吗？
<imadper> 渣渣 == hamo
<imadper> hamo == hama + homo
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 我说的没错吧~
<hamo> imadper: 主席要是30分钟内不说话，你就是渣渣
<imadper> hamo: 话说, c家你投了?
<imadper> hamo: 面试你了嘛?
<hamo> imadper: 刚刚电面了
<imtxc> imadper: 好吧。
<imadper> hamo: 怎么样?
<hamo> imadper: 下周F2F
<imadper> hamo: gaoji!!!!
<imadper> hamo: 英文电面?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • backtrack5 启动过程会弹出一张图片 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389574 backtrack5的启动过程基本上是字符模式，但是在启动的过程中会有一秒钟左右的时间会弹出backtrack的默认的桌面背景图片，这样很不爽，那位大侠知道如何禁止它? 统计信息: 发表于 由 onmars — 2012-1 …
<_____aaaa> ofan: 那书可真有深度啊
<hamo> imadper: 必然
<_____aaaa> hamo: 怎成了搞基了
<hamo> _____aaaa: 新人吧？不是搞基，是gaoji
<_____aaaa> hamo: hama->homo->hamo晓得怎么来的，还是搞基好
<hamo> imadper: ^^^^看看看看，新人就让你们这么教坏了
<_____aaaa> hamo: 也不尽然，也教我进步呢
 * bluezd 求被 take
<imadper> hamo: 是新人都知道欺负你...
 * hamo 求妹纸！
<_____aaaa> hamo: 别生气，还是一起搞主席的好，求踢
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<_____aaaa> hamo: 主席不在啊
<hamo> _____aaaa: 等我借个帽纸，帮你完成心愿...
<_____aaaa> hamo: irc我混四年了，你才一年，还说我新人
<hamo> _____aaaa: ...
<hamo> _____aaaa: 你发的时候的心情，一定跟我上次在论坛水区说那个说我新注册帐号的人的心情一样
<hamo> lol
<_____aaaa> hamo: 你的故事，我也有所耳闻
<hamo> _____aaaa: 我啥故事？求科普
<_____aaaa> hamo: 吃饭去
 * _____aaaa is away
<hamo> 。。。
<ofan> _____aaaa: 什么书？
 * mayli 吃饭去
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
 * bluezd 想晚上吃啥去 。。。。。。
<_____aaaa> ofan: 一本讲解解释器的书
<hamo> adam8157: 有人想被踢...
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 别听他的
<adam8157> _____aaaa: 你也就是nick难看些, 没别的罪过
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 大家都是朋友，踢来踢去伤了和气也不好
<adam8157> _____aaaa: 就是, 不过 hamo 脾气好, 踢踢他倒是没啥
<hamo> ...
<_____aaaa> hamo: 哈哈，笑爆了
<ofan> _____aaaa: sicp?
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<_____aaaa> ofan: scheme
<jiero> adam8157: hamo确实脾气好，
<jiero> adam8157: 那也不是你欺负他的理由啊。
<adam8157> jiero: =,=
<_____aaaa> hamo: 求真相
 * jiero 也是被欺负的
<huntxu> adam8157: yum 刪除一個包以及他依賴的包
<huntxu> adam8157: how
<huntxu> hamo: ^
<ofan> _____aaaa: little schemer?
<adam8157> huntxu: grep "clean_requirements_on_remove=1" /etc/yum.conf || echo "clean_requirements_on_remove=1" >> /etc/yum.conf
<adam8157> huntxu: f16开始支持, f17开始默认支持,  貌似
<huntxu> adam8157: 我裝的17沒有
<adam8157> huntxu: 那你写进去吧, 就会自动清因为依赖装上的包
<ofan> nnnd 来招聘的不是C#就是Java,压力很大 啊
<jiero> ofan: 当然，统一口径的
<jiero> ofan: 人家只要码农
<hamo> adam8157: 哥是教徒...欺负人的都得下地狱，嗯嗯
<ofan> hamo: 什么教的？
<hamo> ofan: 额...不好说...
<hamo> adam8157: 而我就上天堂了
<adam8157> hamo: 现在就去吧你
<hamo> adam8157: 不急不急
<ofan> hamo: 为啥
<hamo> ofan: 并不清楚...算是某种异端邪说吧
<ofan> hamo: 邪教？？
<jiero> hamo: 。。。
<hamo> ofan: ...
<adam8157> ofan: 嘘..
<ofan> hamo: 摩门？
 * hamo 我说不说嘛
<jiero> ofan:  会叫
<hamo> ofan: 诺斯替
<ofan> 还是大轮子？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
 * jiero 打错了 ，，，hamo:
<ofan> hamo: 我这堆了一堆大纪元的报纸
<huntxu> adam8157: 貴廠的包管理器用到總是想手動安裝
<hamo> ofan: 你才信大轮子
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也用不惯思密达
<jiero> ofan: 很多信大轮子的
 * adam8157 闪人
<ofan> hamo: 壕高级
<hamo> adam8157: huntxu +1思密达
<jiero> ofan: 你不要笑笑。
<hamo> jiero: 国外很多轮子？
<jiero> hamo: 只要你承认自己是轮子，并且逃跑了，就可以政治避难。
<hamo> jiero: 那我先逃跑在承认行不？
<jiero> hamo: 反正中国不缺人。
<hamo> jiero: 比如我先去美国旅游，到那就说是轮子被迫害性不？
<jiero> hamo: 当然可以，不过现在这么晚了，我不太清楚了
<jiero> hamo: 证据
<jiero> hamo: 应该可以
<ofan> 避难的比较困难了貌似
<jiero> hamo: 只是你不能背叛。否则遣送～
<hamo> jiero: 那可以推荐给蛋蛋这个方法
<jiero> hamo: 然后共产党就直接丢你进去了
<hamo> jiero: 不能背叛啥？轮子还是米果还是党？
<jiero> hamo: 不能背叛轮子
<jiero> ofan: 恩。很难似乎
<hamo> jiero: 这有啥不能背叛的？轮子又不能让我签卖身契
<ofan> 出名的倒是可能
<jiero> hamo: 反正你没身份，要是你不是轮子，美国人不干了，直接把你送走
<ofan> 比如陈光成那种
<ofan> 还有那个什么养什么基的女人
<jiero> hamo: 你也可以，作为一个背叛伊斯兰的。
<hamo> jiero: ...
<jiero> hamo: 去美国接受审判
<hamo> jiero: 没背叛好呗...理论上 亚伯拉罕三教是一家
<ofan> 我信教 但是没人信我信教
<jiero> hamo: 靠。。。你不是信轮子吗。
<hamo> jiero: 你才信轮子！
 * jiero 抱抱 hamo
 * hamo momo jiero 
<cleamoon> jiero, what's tire?
 * jiero 拿一只笔挤进hamo小腹，手一松，弹射出去。
<hamo> 。。。
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> cleanmoon: ask google
<ofan> ....不堪入目啊
 * huntxu 拿一只笔挤进hamo小腹，手一松，弹射出去。
<ofan> 太基情了
<huntxu> 我要把這個動作也保存下來
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> cc roylez 比你的流星拳好多了
<ofan> 看a片都没脸红过..
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你怎么了。。。你果然是小孩
<cleamoon> jiero, cannot type chinese right now...
<jiero> ofan: 照片拿来。
<jiero> cleamoon: that's ok, tire- copy-pasted
<jiero> Verb:	
<jiero> Become in need of rest or sleep; grow weary.
<jiero> Noun:	
<jiero> A rubber covering, typically inflated or surrounding an inflated inner tube, placed around a wheel to form a soft contact with the road.
<jiero> Synonyms:	
<jiero> verb.  weary - fatigue - exhaust - bore
<kk> jiero:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> jiero: 我擦 认识你
<ofan> jiero: 我擦 我不认识你
 * jiero 吃了果酱。
<cleamoon> jiero, ... oh.... now i understand....
<jiero> cleamoon:   "nearly worn off"
<jiero> cleamoon:  help me get this up http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search/by-word/tire
<kk> jiero,啥网址y (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [editor]
<cleamoon> jiero, don't know what to do with it...
<jiero> cleamoon: add chinese translation for all strings.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助ubuntu12桌面版setfacl使用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389576 使用ubuntu12桌面版setfacl --set u:ubuntu:rwx 111的时候系统提示异常访问控制列表,这个是怎么回事,-m -x -b这些参数都可以正常使用,就是复盖ACL规则--set参数无法使用怎么回事,求高人指教谢谢 统计信息:  …
<cleamoon> jiero, cannot type chinese now....
<_____aaaa> 很郁闷，新闻上那么热闹，这里没有一个人提及鱼钓岛
<_____aaaa> 这真是一件伤心事
<_____aaaa> 对内对外都是
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 华硕a56cm的驱动支持好不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389581 最近想入一款笔记本，看了下华硕a56系列设计的不错很喜欢。不过看了官方推荐用win7，我用linux习惯了不想用win系列产品，就是不知道这款笔记本装ub驱动支持的如何，有人用过不？ 打过官方 …
<jusssagnosticism> 有人     吗
<jusssagnosticism> 有人    吗
<jusssagnosticism> 有人   吗
<jusssagnosticism> 有人  吗
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<jusssagnosticism> 貌似不能超过两个空格
<cleamoon> i'm here.
<jusssagnosticism> cleamoon: 外国人？
<cleamoon> no, just cannot type chinese right now.
<jusssagnosticism> 哦
<jusssagnosticism> 想买个路由有啥推荐的没？
 * jusssagnosticism 求路由器
<adam8157> hamo: 你dooloo上标题为啥写github?
<hamo> adam8157 啥？
<adam8157> hamo:  Github上总有这些优质的回答：分支预测如何显著影响程序的性能 (stackoverflow.com)
<hamo> adam8157 额。。。晕了
<adam8157> hamo: 给我改了
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 改不了
<hamo> adam8157 没这么gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 你操作不了后台?
<hamo> adam8157 不能老搞后台啊
<adam8157> hamo: 给我改了
<hamo> adam8157 你被github收了？这么维护他
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 想买一个路由器，求推荐
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 能带的动200+用户的路由器，一般需要多少钱
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 2000+
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 。。。那还是刷软路由便宜点
<hamo> adam8157 再看
<adam8157> hamo: 乖
<hamo> adam8157 ..
<jusssagnosticism> D-Link的路由咋样，
<jusssagnosticism> 有人用过吗
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 比tp-link 强得多
<wangzhiqing_> 终于见到国人了啊。
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<jusssagnosticism> 不知道该买TP的还是啥的
<jiero> wangzhiqing_: 你啥？
<jiero> jusssagnosticism:  tp-link纯欺诈和隐瞒。
<jiero> 最鄙视的商业行为
<wangzhiqing_> 以前玩ubuntu的时候见到的好多外国人。呜呜
<wangzhiqing_> 我们学校用的是移动的无线。。很卡。
<wangzhiqing_> 能问个问题不、
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 那买啥的，华为中兴太贵
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 思科华三直接忽略
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 杂牌
<jiero> jusssagnosticism: 我在ebay就搜了个linux wifi，就找到了。
<wangzhiqing_> 我装ubuntu的时候。怎么系统告诉我。没有专有驱动。。阿。。
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 额，俺在天朝，
<_____aaaa> 还有活人么
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: 没在ebay上买过东西
<_____aaaa> jiero: 在米国？
<jiero> jusssagnosticism:  所以，就是杂牌
<wangzhiqing_> 活人就咱几个
<hamo> adam8157 你愁苦我就让你两天...lol
 * hamo 还有我啊！
<_____aaaa> hamo: 你在北京？
<wangzhiqing_> 看来用这个系统的人还是少啊。
<hamo> _____aaaa: 帝都的干活
 * jiero 冲撞hamo，反弹回来
<hamo> ...
<wangzhiqing_> 。。。。。
<hamo> adam8157 裸姐最近有点反常你感觉到没？
<adam8157> hamo: 祝福你俩
<jiero> hamo: 比较烦。
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗
<jiero> adam8157给我+，我踢了你。
<wangzhiqing_> <_____aaaa>阿。
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 推荐几个路由呗，无线的
<_____aaaa> hamo: 我突然觉得，如果irc里的人都从事商业更有价值，因为在全球每个角落都有
<jusssagnosticism> 水星的路由咋样？
<jusssagnosticism> _____aaaa: 语言障碍是个问题。。。
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 给多少人用的
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 6个人
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: TP 740N 或者841N
<wangzhiqing_> 台湾人？？
<wangzhiqing_> 繁体字？
<wangzhiqing_> 额。。为什么都是繁体字啊。爱。
<_____aaaa> hamo: 这时候学日本人要枪毙的
<_____aaaa> jiero: 你在米国？
<jiero> _____aaaa: 不
<jiero> _____aaaa: 在国内
<hamo> _____aaaa: 为啥给我说？
<wangzhiqing_> 话说。。新手来这里。。好孤单。
<_____aaaa> jiero: 别人怎么给你说他在天朝
<_____aaaa> hamo: 你名字比较好玩
<_____aaaa> hamo: 又是蛤蟆又是搞基
<wangzhiqing_> 话说。。俺在学ubuntu。。亲们。谁有学习资料啊。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 建议你注册个比较有特色的名字，大家好记住你
<wangzhiqing_> 特。。。。色
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 学学蛤蟆兄
<maplebeats> wangzhiqing_: 对对，就是特别色的意思
<wangzhiqing_>  <_____aaaa>话说。额。。俺不色
<maplebeats> wangzhiqing_: 比如后宫什么的
<wangzhiqing_> maplebeats>丫丫的
<wangzhiqing_> 那翻墙看黄网也挺好。
<wangzhiqing_> <_____aaaa>俺这叫单纯。。嘎嘎
<wangzhiqing_> 亲们。。有没有学习资料。。
 * _____aaaa 摸摸 wangzhiqing_ 
<ofan> _____aaaa: 学日本人就枪毙？
<wangzhiqing_> 亲亲。。_____aaaa
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 什么方面的资料啊
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 操，名字不是复制的，输入加补全
<wangzhiqing_> <_____aaaa>草。。俺就会这样。。别的不会啊。。呜呜
<_____aaaa> ofan: 当心啊，在这个节骨眼上
<wangzhiqing_> <ofan>就是关于ubuntu方面的资料。
<_____aaaa> 坐日本车的者有被打的
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinu不能使用sudo http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389586 Code: sudo: unable to stat /etc/sudoers: Permission denied sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin 每次startx后，都出现昨天打开都终端，一模一样 用pppoe-start拨号上网，但是每次都要手动添加dns …
<wangzhiqing_> 这个。。网上看到了。。
<maplebeats> 我用pppoe拔号之后，再用route add default ppp0。。。但是为什么过了一会，添加的ppp0又会被自动删掉呢。。。
<wangzhiqing_> 现在开日本车的。都。贴爱国了。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 你输入名字的前几个字符，后面的按tab补全，草
<wangzhiqing_> i konw..
<wangzhiqing_> thanks
<sikao_lfs> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/HteKdtQqH0E/?resourceId=0_06_02_99   程序员版我的歌声里     歌词真的很不错。
<kk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: 我的程序里-《我的歌声里》程序员版_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 我的程序里 我的歌声里
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 你用的啥路由器
<wangzhiqing_> 又懂了。点东西哈哈。。
<wangzhiqing_> 我继续俺的ubuntu研究。。唉。。
<wangzhiqing_> 你们聊。。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: Ubuntu有什么好研究的，
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac440058
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 电梯搭讪秘籍 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<wangzhiqing_>             _____aaaa 话说。。有好多命令不懂。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 你是学编程么
<wangzhiqing_>           _____aaaa 是的。。你怎么知道啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个太赞了，mark 慢慢学
<wangzhiqing_>       _____aaaa 才接触这个系统。。想好好研究见酒
<_____aaaa> 用这个都是好折腾的意思，我玩腻了，换了个centos不折腾了
<wangzhiqing_>       _____aaaa 哥哥啊。。我可没怎么用过。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 你补全的太有特色了
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 以前玩过一次。。
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 有人叫我大哥了，哈哈
<wangzhiqing_>     _____aaaa 现在觉得这个好好弄弄。。
<jusssagnosticism> _____aaaa: 大叔？
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 亲这是尊敬。。不要多想哦。
<jusssagnosticism> _____aaaa: 30+ ?
<wangzhiqing_>     _____aaaa 不会是。。50岁左右把。。
<wangzhiqing_>     _____aaaa  我觉得50挺靠谱的。
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: linksys
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 别研究系统了，去github上研究项目吧
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 没听过这个牌还
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 系统没什么，都是用出来的
<wangzhiqing_>     _____aaaa 亲。。俺好多东西不会用啊。 现在装完系统了。可是。就是说俺没有专有驱动。。我哭。
<_____aaaa> 什么专用驱动，你哪个硬件不支持?nvidia显卡？
<wangzhiqing_>   _____aaaa 是的。。以前装的时候。还会出现专有驱动。虽然装不上去把。但是。好歹有啊。现在。比以前还要糟糕。。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 能开机就行了，还要什么驱动
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa  就是n卡驱动。
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa    。。。无语。。。
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 记得以前。装玩驱动。好像连开机都开不了了。。呜呜
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 我都没装nvidia的驱动，内核自带的还马马来虎，又不玩游戏
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 你是双显卡吗？
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 你是新买的电脑？
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa   是nvidia geforce gt 520M显卡。。
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 上一年买的。。折腾的。。快。。报废了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 其实英特尔的显卡也不是很差
<wangzhiqing_>   UbuntuTalk 是双显卡。。一个集成。一个独显
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 别揪结了，因为这个驱动linux的之父linus都骂娘的，你折腾个啥？自讨苦吃
<wangzhiqing_>      _____aaaa 额。。不是把。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 确实是啊，我的笔记本也是双显卡，基本就这样了
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 他都骂娘了。那我更无语了。。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 上个月的新闻，所以你别揪结了
<wangzhiqing_>     UbuntuTalk 那我开特效能行不。
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 可以的
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 你开什么特效啊，找抽啊
<wangzhiqing_>     _____aaaa  也是。开出了。linux驱动。。不能用。。纠结啊。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 你买电脑干吗用的先说
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 还以为能开呢。。嘿嘿
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 学java变成。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 为了开特效买电脑的吗
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 不是。。呜呜。。俺错了。。
<jiero> nvidia好显卡可以玩游戏。
<jiero> 开linux桌面效果需要的显卡早在2004年就诞生了
<wangzhiqing_>  jiero 亲。。ubuntu拿来玩游戏？？
<jiero> wangzhiqing_: 。。。需要我笑你无知？
<_____aaaa> 教训出成果
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 那你只管学就是了
<wangzhiqing_>    jiero 。。额。。俺只在windows上玩过游戏。。现在不玩了。。
<wangzhiqing_>     _____aaaa 俺肯定努力学
<wangzhiqing_>    _____aaaa 现在只想好好学学这个。。快毕业了。唉。。
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 用linux为了稳定，为了开源，可以定制，但貌似开源的移值到win下的也不少了，为了快捷吗，也不全是
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_:  只能说用什么是一种习惯于
 * imadper 
 * imadper 为了混口饭吃...
<jiero> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆, c家没有适合我的工作....
<imadper> hamo: 我太弱了
<jiero> imadper: 你看起来不是很靠谱
<wangzhiqing_> imadper: 俺也是想未来混口饭吃。
<jiero> imadper: 回老家吧
<imadper> jiero: ....
<_____aaaa> imadper: 为了在容易配置git
<_____aaaa> 88
<imadper> hamo: 你投的哪个岗位? 不会是maintenance吧?
<wangzhiqing_>               _____aaaa 你要走昂。
<wangzhiqing_>                 _____aaaa  还想跟你聊会呢。
<imadper> _____aaaa: 先去学好语文...
<hello_> shit
<_____aaaa> wangzhiqing_: 有什么尽管说，老纳今天心情好的很
<wangzhiqing_>              _____aaaa 不会是有一夜情了把。。
<wangzhiqing_>               _____aaaa 嘿嘿
<hello_> 哈哈哈
<wangzhiqing_>               _____aaaa 佛曰。。色即是空。
<_____aaaa> imadper: 继续吐cao
<wangzhiqing_>              _____aaaa 亲。这个系统不用学吗。。那我学点什么啊。
<_____aaaa> 跟别人亲吧，我88
<hello_> 你们好啊
<wangzhiqing_>        _____aaaa 你不是心情好嘛。。
<wangzhiqing_>           _____aaaa 别走啊。。
<wangzhiqing_> hello_: 都好啊。
<wangzhiqing_>      _____aaaa 真走了昂。。。唉。。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 弹弹堂 都不行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389590 百度的，直接下载100%断线 其他的，空格打不远，力量达到颜色标记位置就自动松了。 真无聊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-10-11 20:31
<imadper> eexpress: 神... 你那是在吐槽?
<lainme> ee竟然玩弹弹堂
<wangzhiqing_> 玩游戏？？？
<wangzhiqing_> 话说。一直以为。这个玩不了游戏。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你真邋遢
<eexpress> 我要搞定这。
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋，啥都不懂。你知道我要干嘛？
<imadper> adam8157: c家没有我干的了的职位!
<adam8157> eexpress: 月牙盐 邋遢
<adam8157> imadper: 有个底层开发的, 偏arm
<eexpress> 。。。你又偷窥
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 看到了, 但是... 要arm开发经验
<adam8157> imadper: 我有mips的 思密达
<eexpress> arm不要经验的。只要会c
<eexpress> nfs直接挂载了调试
<eexpress> 去吧
<maplebeats> github上怎么回滚啊。。。
<eexpress> 本地co了再说嘛。滚啥
<eexpress> 破饭团 破饭团 我发推了
<adam8157> maplebeats: reset
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<maplebeats> 我要回滚，我要回滚。。。该死的
<wangzhiqing_> .............
<maplebeats> adam8157:reset之后，怎么把它回滚提交到github上啊。。。
<eexpress> lol
<adam8157> maplebeats: push --force
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你是需要revert吧
<eexpress> 洗发水，本来就滚来滚去的。你还多一次，git也滚来滚去的。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 建议revert 而不是reset
<maplebeats> adam8157:谢谢蛋蛋。。。回滚成功。。。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 去SHI吧
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 啥买卖
<eexpress> nnnd 还是蛋蛋会滚些
<adam8157> eexpress: 邋遢神
<eexpress> adam8157: 你没盐。
<maplebeats> 我route add default dev ppp0 增加路由表之后，过一会就会被自动删掉。。。这是搞毛啊
<maplebeats> 我用rp-pppoe拔的无线
<wangzhiqing_> 你们都认识？？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, rp problem.
<adam8157> #########/etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider##########
<adam8157> defaultroute
<adam8157> replacedefaultroute
<maplebeats> cleamoon: ..........
 * maplebeats 我也要在推上骂神，求意见
<eexpress> 凭啥
<maplebeats> adam8157:又断了。。。这个是什么东东
<eexpress> 我没得罪你
 * adam8157 三支香  \|/
<maplebeats> 我想到了。。。
<maplebeats> rp-pppoe是不是会自动重拔
<maplebeats> 肯定是这个问题
<eexpress> 落后的版本，都还在pppoe
<cleamoon> maplebeats, your network is simply down...
<cleamoon> check your netline
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 中国电信的无线网，你懂的。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, then it must be it...
 * maplebeats 又掉了
 * maplebeats 天啊，我都把时间设置成2分钟了。。。还是不行。。。
<adam8157> http://www.dianping.com/shop/4128929
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 大熊炭烤羊腿(甘家口店)电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 请教：Ubuntu 64位 12.04 安装apache2.4.3出错！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389597 安装方法如下： sudo apt-get remove apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-utils apache2.2-bin sudo rm -rf /etc/apache2/ sudo rm /etc/init.d/apache2 tar -jxvf httpd-2.2.19.tar.bz2 cd httpd-2.2.19 ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/apache2 --enable-so  …
<adam8157> http://www.dianping.com/shop/5370572
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 良匠烤羊腿中式烧烤电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: firefox怎么下载以前的版本，工商银行的网银只支持firefox 10.0.x
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: ftp
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 从mozilla.org没法下旧版本吗？
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 网页
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 没有把
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases
<imadper> 我擦, 蛤蟆不在...
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 是编译好的吗？
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: .
<imadper> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/89229557jw1dte9olgfdfj.jpg
<adam8157> imadper: out
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<fyodor_> lol
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 据说源代码好几百M,那个asc文件是干啥用的在那个下载目录里
<fyodor_> imadper: 以为是观音，原来是如来。。
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 签名
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 再白痴的问一句，签名是干啥用的，我也知道这个问题很。。。
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 很高级
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 证明某东西确定是某人发布的
<ghw> 身份认证
 * imadper ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • android x86的问题不少x http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389600 android x86的问题不少。 刚才在笔记本intelatom d2500 ddr 4g上安装安卓android-x86-4.0-RC2-asus_laptop，就是把手机上自带的安卓系统安装到笔记本上，上网速度超级快，感觉特别爽，软件也飞速。 但是遇到了以下 …
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 工行的网银说只支持firefox 10.0.x可是我下了10.0.1它却还是说只支持10.0.x...
<jusssagnosticism> 国内的网银实在是让人无语。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 非得ie...
<xiangfu_> test
<kk> xiangfu_, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<maplebeats> 我晕死了，搞半天了。路由还是会被重置。。。。
<imadper> adam8157: http://zuowen.chazidian.com/zuowen1157711/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 假如我是一只苍蝇作文|假如我是一只苍蝇作文600字 - 作文网
<jusssagnosticism> 买书，手机，路由器，又一笔钱没了
<jusssagnosticism> 一大笔钱
<jusssagnosticism> 唉
<adam8157> imadper: 我擦 写的真好
<jusssagnosticism> roylez_: 渣逊不支持货到付款，工行不支持firefox
<jusssagnosticism> 咋这么sui
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 怎么可能不支持货到付款
<imtxc_> imadper: 我找了半天，貌似1k左右的机器都秒不掉我的ZM啊？
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 有信用卡的话也不用网银
<imadper> adam8157: 第三方销售的, 不支持.
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<imadper> imtxc_: 瞎扯, qa350 v
<imadper> imtxc_: zm我又不是没听过...
<imadper> imtxc_: 推力/解析都不如qa350.
<imadper> imtxc_: v1就行
<imtxc_> imadper: 据说干冷硬薄 难听的要死
<imadper> imtxc_: qa350??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imtxc_> imadper: 比D50 都极端的不自然啊
<maplebeats> 路由表在什么情况下会重置。。。
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 说不支持
<imadper> imtxc_: 没可能.... d50那才叫干!
<imadper> imtxc_: 录音笔干正常, qa350绝对不干
<imtxc_> imadper: 我问别人听过的 说比D50要干的多
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 有信用卡没有?
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 有借记卡，
<imadper> imtxc_: 我也听过呀!!!!!
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 那是得网银... win吧
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 没那个货到付款的那个选项
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 你买啥?
<imtxc_> imadper: 他貌似听过很多，然后这样说的。
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: TP 740N还有Blum那本汇编书
<imadper> imtxc_: 没可能比我多
<imtxc_> imadper: 你都听过多少啊……
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 这个肯定可以货到付款吧
<imadper> imtxc_: 除了大奥想听没听到, 别的听了不好多
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 我在看看
<imadper> imtxc_: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1000627&keyword=QA350
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 只谈感受不谈技术——关于qa350的标准版、摩机版以及摩机v2版的点滴感受 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc_: 所有人都说, qa350是温暖版/圆润版的d50
<imtxc_> ……………………
<imtxc_> 是么
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 没有那个选项
<imadper> imtxc_: 到你的朋友, 就变成比d50还干
<imadper> imtxc_: 绝对不信
<imtxc_> ————————
<imadper> imtxc_: 完全颠覆我的世界观呀
<imtxc_> 改天自己听吧
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 支付宝打给我, 我帮你买
<imtxc_> 你们说的都不一样
<imadper> imtxc_: 所有人都觉得qa350圆润, 就你的那个朋友觉得干!
<imtxc_> 。。。
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 没支付宝。。。算了吧，明天去电子城买了算了，顺便看看手机，在amazon上购物比京东还麻烦，
<imadper> imtxc_:  接上ie8，初听qa350声音干净，但是有点干，声场不够宽，但是素质还是不错的；略有失望，因为感觉重复投资了，而且声场与d50根本无法比。连上电源24小时不间断播放，经过了500小时的褒机，发生了很大的变化，柔润很多，声音耐听很多
<imadper> imtxc_: 我听的是煲好了的
<imtxc_> ……
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 因为是第三方卖家
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 京东的第三方卖家也不能货到付款. 一样的
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 那书是第三方的，
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: .
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 但路由器是亚马逊的
<adam8157> jusssagnosticism: 你路由单独下订单就可以咯
<imtxc_> imadper: 据说350 操作反人类是真的么？
<imadper> imtxc_: 用遥控器还好
<imadper> imtxc_: 只有播放/暂停/上一守/下一首
<imadper> imtxc_: 功能太少了, 只能放歌....
<imtxc_> imadper: 貌似也没得随即播放
<imadper> imtxc_: 这个还真没注意...
<imtxc_> imadper: 看来我只需要给ZM买块电池就可以了。
<imadper> imtxc_: 恩, 可以, 飞毛腿以前有zm的专用电池
<imtxc_> imadper: 现在买不到了吧
<imadper> imtxc_: 必须买不到
<imadper> imtxc_: 十年前的电池, 买到新的也是坏的了
<jusssagnosticism> adam8157: 第三方的东西取消订单竟然要发邮件。。。
<imtxc_> 。。。十年
<imadper> imtxc_: zm出来的时候, nano一代还没出来呢
<imadper> imtxc_: 对抗nano的产品, 是creative的n啥来的? 忘了怎么拼了
<imtxc_> imadper: 我也不知道
<imadper> imtxc_: neeon
<imtxc_> imadper: 这下好，我不用纠结了。
<imtxc_> imadper: 我买的话至少要能秒掉ZM啊。
<jusssagnosticism> 太纠结了，买个东西这么麻烦，唉
<imadper> imtxc_: 不是一个级别的....
<imadper> imtxc_: 没啥可比的
<imtxc_> imadper: 你的意思是，可以秒？
<imadper> imtxc_: 必须呀.
<imadper> imtxc_: qa350 v2 都能直推k240s出好声了
<imtxc_> imadper: 我要那么强推力做什么嘛
<imadper> imtxc_: 推力大, 说明耳放芯片好
<imtxc_> imadper: 先这样吧，以后买
<imadper> imtxc_: 推力小, 低音混
<imtxc_> imadper: 先修修ZM
<imadper> imtxc_: 恩
<imtxc_> imadper: 有时间了去中关村听听再说。
<imtxc_> 自己听的才算 哈哈
<imadper> imtxc_: 其实, 随便一个有lo的, 加个廉价耳放. 听流行都很好
<imtxc_> imadper: 那你都听的什么
<imtxc_> imadper: 啊 你没说你用的什么播放器啊
<imadper> imtxc_: 笔记本.
<imadper> imtxc_: 我听啥? 我听张学友和陈奕迅和王菲...
<imtxc_> imadper: …… 推力够强
<imadper> imtxc_: 不强, 绝对不够10mW * 2
<imtxc_> 。。。。
<imtxc_> 台式机更强点吧
<jusssagnosticism> 各种烦心事情
<imadper> imtxc_: tascam dr-05是 20mW *2
<imadper> imtxc_: 恩, 会好一些吧. 不了解...
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 发个开机画面，第一次啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389601 ku12.04默认那个我个人不太喜欢，就在ku11.10的那个的基础上改了一个，中间的logo是ku12.04穿山甲的logo，不过比较水，想镂空的却弄得很难看，最后只好将就截了一下图，加深了一下颜色，就是“kubuntu_logo.png …
<imtxc_> imadper: 对啊，还有DR05
<imadper> imtxc_: ... 好记性....
<imtxc_> imadper: 录音笔的话，声音会更干吧
<imadper> imtxc_: 你自己听过的东西太少了, 所以没法选... 你去实体店听,  有些东西一耳朵就喜欢上了
<imtxc_> 好
<imadper> imtxc_: 恩
<imadper> imtxc_: 你听啥歌?
<imtxc_> imadper: 梁静茹only
<maplebeats> 怎么保存静态路由表。。。
<imadper> imtxc_: 齿音女皇...
<imtxc_> imadper: 。
<imtxc_> imadper: 要不再给推荐些音乐。
<roylez_> adam8157: rhel 6.2能装的软件，能用的卡，6.3就不能装，不能用了。这符合逻辑么？
<imadper> imtxc_: 去听王菲的<约定>
<adam8157> roylez_: 升级了?
<tryit> 有人熟悉gstreamer吗?
<tryit> 有人熟悉gstreamer吗?
<adam8157> roylez_: 是6.3GA么?
 * imadper 难道也是 kabi那个问题?
<roylez_> adam8157: en
<roylez_> adam8157: 比如qlogic的hba，干脆认不出来
<adam8157> roylez_: imadper 如果是GA的话, kabi貌似没啥事儿
<roylez_> adam8157: tklm在6.2能装，6.3就不能
<imadper> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 找我们的support去...
<imtxc_> imadper: 你下载音乐都是在哪
<adam8157> roylez_: hba这个我明天可以给你问下
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们有support啊，你不是么
<imadper> imtxc_: 六维.
<adam8157> roylez_: 有个朋友专门管hba
<imtxc_> imadper: ? edu？
<roylez_> adam8157: ibm代号guppy的
<imadper> imtxc_: .
<imtxc_> imadper: 那我怎么用么
<imadper> imtxc_: 用电驴, 搜索专辑的名字也行.
<imtxc_> 好吧
<imtxc_> 貌似win下kugou也可以下载无损的
<imadper> imtxc_: 好多假无损
<imadper> imtxc_: 用mp3转回flac
<imtxc_> imadper: 真无损也找不到啊
<imadper> imtxc_: 一耳朵就能听出来
<imtxc_> imadper: 我320k就够了
<imadper> imtxc_: .......................................渣渣....
<imtxc_> 渣渣你妹妹
<imtxc_> 再大的我的mp3也放不了啊
<imadper> imtxc_: 320k和flac相比, 一耳朵的差距....
<imadper> imtxc_: 都支持wav的
<imtxc_> imadper: 容量有限2G
<imadper> imtxc_: 够了
<imtxc_> ima
<imtxc_> imadper: 杂碎论坛上的呢
<imadper> imtxc_: 没去过
<imtxc_> 有时候也去八零论坛
<imtxc_> imadper: 你的意思是我去下载wav而不是mp3？
<imadper> imtxc_: 这是最基本的吧....
<imadper> imtxc_: 花那么多钱, 为了提高那么一点点音质. 结果全毁在mp3上面了....
<imtxc_> imadper: 资源不好找啊
<imadper> imtxc_: 电驴, 大把
<imtxc_> imadper: 很多也假的吧
<imadper> imtxc_: 没遇到
<imtxc_> imadper: 你说的是verycd?
<imtxc_> 看来我先得换音乐再说
<imadper> imtxc_: amule搜索呀!
<imadper> imtxc_: verycd我就没去过
<imtxc_> imadper: 想起来了 以前听过ape 没听出区别来
<imadper> imtxc_: 听多了就听出来了
<imadper> imtxc_: 一耳朵的区别
<imtxc_> imadper: 。
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: imadper ,你们两位，音乐爱好者呀。。。
<imadper> imtxc_: 睡觉去了~ 晚安~
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 我不是
<imtxc_> imadper: 安亲爱的
<imtxc_> 哈哈哈
<imadper> jusssagnosticism: 才不是, 音乐爱好者, 讨论的是歌曲. 我们讨论的是器材.
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 俺还没听BBE的，想买个iaudio,不过有点小卡
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 小贵
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 我都没听过
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: SRS应该听过把
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 啥都没
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 我就一文盲
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 俺200块的杂牌mp3都带了
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 韩国的芯片
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 真不知道啊，我只是听
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: foobar2000搞过没
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 用过
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 喜欢里面的啥插件
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 我就用别人搞好的版本
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: foobar2000啥版本
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 1.？ 忘了，我告诉你我听音乐是为了阻挡隔壁jiaochuang声的你又信……
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: foobar2000貌似有SRS和BBE的插件，你下载听听试试，不错
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 1.x ....
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 貌似1.x支持的插件很少。。。
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 是么，我不知道。
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 完了我试试，谢谢你哈
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 蓝管，臭氧，真空电子管，各种管，
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 求推荐个linux下的播放器
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 0.8.xx或0.7.x的支持的插件最多
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 这个还真没搞过。。。搞这种音乐播放器是在3年前，都三年没动过这方面的东西了。。。
<imtxc_> ...
<imtxc_> jusssagnosticism: 睡了先 明天侃~~~
<jusssagnosticism> imtxc_: 嗯
<jusssagnosticism> ff好卡
<jusssagnosticism> ff卡掉了，崩溃了。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 这是个毛浏览器。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 还netscape呢。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 你妹难道就不会用新tab取代新窗口呀，总是覆盖当前窗口，外国人脑子都有问题！！！！
<qinglingquan> ?
<jusssagnosticism> 还有google在国内经常抽风的事情，google的图片搜索只能显示1页，你妹呀
<jusssagnosticism> 日死你
<maplebeats> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=389610&p=2860822#p2860822
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ ti: rp-pppoe通过无线拔号 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<maplebeats> 求助。。。
<jusssagnosticism> 为毛那些当领导的脑子思维方式不正常点，赶快来个彗星撞地球吧，把那些当官的砸死吧，让所有
<jusssagnosticism> 干死他妹的
<qinglingquan> jusssagnosticism: ff开几个网页卡掉了？
<jusssagnosticism> 让所有领导都他妈的去死吧
<jusssagnosticism> qinglingquan: 4个
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 你不会翻墙？
 * jusssagnosticism 期待无政府状态，
<qinglingquan> jusssagnosticism: 什么linux版本？
<jusssagnosticism> qinglingquan: ubuntu 10.10
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 我只是想搜下在符号表里自动变量和数组到底是咋写的而已
<qinglingquan> jusssagnosticism: 我用的gentoo,开85个也没卡掉，很流畅。
<ofan> 开86个就死了
<jusssagnosticism> qinglingquan: ...你干脆LFS算了
<qinglingquan> ofan: 借你吉言:)
<ofan> 我能开10000个
<ofan> about:blank
<qinglingquan> jusssagnosticism: LFS,玩玩可以，让我用，不考虑.
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 给我讲下，在符号表里,自动变量和数组是咋样的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我把三星刷成了cm
<jusssagnosticism> qinglingquan: 那你还搞gentoo...
<qinglingquan> ofan: 正常使用
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 看gcc源码
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我把三星刷成cm
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你说了N遍了
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 你认为我的能力能看懂gcc源码？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我把三星刷成了cm
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我把三星刷成了cm
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我把三星刷成了cm
<qinglingquan> jusssagnosticism: 是拿来用的，不是拿来玩的。
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 我连编译gcc都不懂
<mugebjgd> ofan: 起码有root了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你说了N遍了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你说了N遍了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你说了N遍了
<jusssagnosticism> mugebjgd: 你把三星刷成了cm
<kk> ofan: .. ..
<jusssagnosticism> mugebjgd: 你把三星刷成了cm
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正想刷我的htc呢
<jusssagnosticism> mugebjgd: 你把三星刷成了cm
<ofan> mugebjgd: 躺在床上又在思淫了
<jusssagnosticism> mugebjgd: 你不是一直强调不root吗？你咋作root敢死队了，母猪上树了
<mugebjgd> ofan: cm到底有什么优势？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不稳定，不好用，不先进
<mugebjgd> jusssagnosticism: 从米国买的平板 反正没保修
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的挺稳定的
<jusssagnosticism> mugebjgd: 你又去米国了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 对了
<mugebjgd> jusssagnosticism: 27日飞美国
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你可以跟你老婆在美国生个孩子
<mugebjgd> ofan: ？
<ofan> 立马就变美国公民
<mugebjgd> ofan: 算了 对美国的绿卡不感兴趣
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啧啧
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 人家估计德国的小本本到手了
<knownbad> 不是给你的，是给你孩子个机会。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我想生 找不到合作的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 算了 还是拿德国籍好些
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不过你娃有德国基
<jusssagnosticism> mugebjgd: 你要变成一等公民了，你儿子要变成一等公民了，你全家都变成一等公民了
<mugebjgd> ofan: htc 刷了cm的话 估计就没有免费的美国地图了
<ofan> ge
<ofan> mu
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似6.3GA就有个kabi的问题导致部分驱动无法加载, 你看看是不是模块都没加载成功?
<ofan> mugebjgd: google map
<mugebjgd> ofan: 考虑是不是把三星的rom 再刷回来
<mugebjgd> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> 我要睡觉了
<roylez_> adam8157: kabi是什么？
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: ...
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 该吃午饭了，睡毛觉
<adam8157> roylez_: 内核的abi, 比如结构体里的东西变动了导致驱动对不上号儿...
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 你去吃午饭吧
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 吃完饭，找个妹子趴趴才对
<adam8157> roylez_: 下周儿发新package修正这个issue
<adam8157> 二
<roylez_> adam8157: 要modprobe什么解决么？
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 你当妹子？
<roylez_> adam8157: 能给我发个英文邮件说说么
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 你不是该吃午饭了，难道你去 mugebjgd 那搞基去了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 至少你lsmod看看又没有对应驱动
<adam8157> roylez_: 如果你那驱动是第三方提供的话
<roylez_> adam8157: 应该是没有，netapp测的
<adam8157> roylez_: 内置的驱动没啥事儿
<ofan> 睡觉
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦, 我明天问过专业人士再说吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔 醒醒 起床了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<piggybox> ofan: 你挺谁说的？在美国生孩子只有孩子是美国籍，父母只不过有监护权罢了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 早就知道了
<piggybox> http://www.xiami.com/song/1769736302 这歌太逗了
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y 结了 郝云 结了mp3 结了歌词
<ofan> piggybox: 我知道
<ofan> piggybox: 长大了就能全家移民
<cleamoon> ofan, 怎么叫长大了就能全家移民？怎么弄？
<ofan> cleamoon: 孩子到21就能申请
<ofan> cleamoon: 生下来就是美国人
<cleamoon> ofan, 还有这好事？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你才知道
<cleamoon> ofan, 那你能申请吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 跟很多人跑香港生孩子一个道理
<ofan> cleamoon: 我。。。。。
<cleamoon> ofan, 香港感觉就一般了
<cleamoon> ofan, 你能入籍吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 没人跟我合作生孩子丫
<ofan> http://site.douban.com/widget/videos/8310009/video/209514/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y txtr Beagle —— 13美元的电子阅读器
<ofan> http://site.douban.com/widget/videos/8310009/video/209514/
<cleamoon> ofan, 不生孩子就不能入籍？
<cleamoon> ofan, 那个阅读器才5寸...
<ofan> cleamoon: 能
<ofan> cleamoon: 你都变瑞佬了你还激动个啥
<cleamoon> ofan, 有可能去美国呀。买东西便宜
<ofan> cleamoon: 对娃好处多
<cleamoon> ofan, 为什么呢？
<piggybox> 你入了美籍回瑞典还要交美国税，你想？
<ofan> 对哦 双重国籍两国的税都得交
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/33400404/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 【已更新宋词】我对搜狗输入法智能版已经绝望了，...
<cleamoon> ...不是吧
<cleamoon> 都要交税...那就算了...
<ofan> cleamoon: 何况还得找个合作生孩子的
<cleamoon> ofan, ...那我就踏踏实实的跟欧洲呆着吧...等你们捎礼品了
<cleamoon> 唐诗宋词笑崩了.......
<kk>  06:28
<bestwish> 早上好哈。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-12
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] hello
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有人否？
<AndyHou> test
<kk> AndyHou, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Good morning~
<AndyHou> 早哈
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 起床早了今天，现在犯困。。。待会去睡个回笼觉。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 工作日不用上班的日子就是爽
<AndyHou> 带薪休假？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 算是吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广汽本田减产，我就只有休假了。
<AndyHou> 我在做汉兰达的问卷
<bestwish> 额
<bestwish> linux下java编程环境。不好弄啊
<bestwish> 头大
<AndyHou> 你用的哪个版本？
<bestwish> AndyHou: 我在ubuntu软件中心下载的eclipse
<bestwish> AndyHou: 打开eclipse什么都没有额。。
<bestwish> jdk有了。。
<AndyHou> 日食不能直接拿来用么？环境变量跟win的差不多，只是需要手写
<bestwish> 弄好了。
<bestwish> 嗯呢。。差不多了。
<AndyHou> 哦
<bestwish> AndyHou: 我在适应在这个系统上。。
<bestwish> AndyHou: 你是学什么的啊。。。
<AndyHou> 了解
<AndyHou> 我工作了……
<bestwish> 也是学编程的把
<bestwish> AndyHou: 学linux出去好找工作不。
<bestwish> 消失.................
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 请问一个GTK关于toggle-button的函数的作用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389619 toggle-button有个函数 void gtk_toggle_button_set_inconsistent (GtkToggleButton *toggle_button, gboolean setting); If the user has selected a range of elements (such as some text or spreadsheet cells) that are affected by a toggle button, and the curre …
<winger> anyone?
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<boyan_> kk:我可以从这里直接re论坛的帖子么？
<kk> boyan_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍡ 
<kevinyings> mm
<kevinyings> 有人吗，fedora 的dell 的i8k安装了怎么启动  systemctl enable i8k.service?
<kevinyings> 我怎么让风扇一直最大
<kevinyings> 有活的没？
<winger> mei
<kevinyings> 然后我发现fedora的gnome的dvd版竟然占cpu的一个核50%，其余也都10%以上，不是很高吗？这不是很高吗？哥是i7-3610啊
<kevinyings> 这不是很不正常吗？
<zhpeng> OMG我感觉我要挂了
<zhpeng> 发烧3天了
<kevinyings> zhpeng 睡一觉就好了
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 劳资睡3天了
<kevinyings> zhpeng 边睡觉边吃药
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔! 求口语的练习法!
<imadper> adam8157_away: ^^
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知，偶无视口语
<zhpeng> imadper, 要不要一起练口语
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 玩游戏，对骂
<imadper> zhpeng: 想!
<zhpeng> 我还约一妹子
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 口语... 语音...
<zhpeng> imadper, 关键是妹子。
<imadper> zhpeng: ... 多约一个给我
<zhpeng> imadper, 我约好了一个双鱼妹子
<imadper> zhpeng: 我不看星座....
<kevinyings> zhpeng 尼玛，快挂了，还要妹子？
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 我是金牛座，会挂了也要想妹子。
<jackarain> 哈哈
<imadper> zhpeng: 那估计我也是金牛座的
<kevinyings>  有人吗，fedora 的dell 的i8k安装了怎么启动  systemctl enable i8k.service?
<jackarain> 头可断,血可流,美女不可不追求...
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 好久不见了~ 色鸡蛋_皱死
<imadper> sjd_zeus: :-)
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 是呀，好久没来玩了
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 我记得, 你们工作地点就在我们楼上?
<kevinyings> imadper 人道点，fedora 怎么装i8k 怎么启动，我要风速最大的
<pityonline> 有人用 vimwiki 吗？
<sjd_zeus> 你们楼上？
<imadper> kevinyings: fedora啥东西?
<gnemoug> vimtutor
<sjd_zeus> imadper:  你在哪里
<kevinyings> imadper 你妹
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 融科, 你们不是嘛?
<imadper> kevinyings: 干嘛骂我?
<imadper> kevinyings: 我又没说你
<sjd_zeus> imadper:  不是的，你记错了呀
<kevinyings> imadper 啊啊啊啊啊，我要灭了rh
<imadper> kevinyings: 哦, 你说fedora呀...那个测试系统呀, 那东西的死活谁要管
<imadper> sjd_zeus: O_0
<kevinyings> 哥要哭了
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 不过你想请客的话，我可以去一趟你落上
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 楼上
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 我上个月工资 960 ....
<kevinyings> 我的i7开3天了，温度一直50，伤不起啊
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 坐车+口粮 刚好够....
<kevinyings> imadper 9600？
<imadper> kevinyings: 实习生, 工资能9600?
<kevinyings> imadper 靠，你怎么混的
<imadper> kevinyings: 我渣嘛~
<imadper> kevinyings: dell的那个是内核模块儿吧?
<imadper> kevinyings: 那东西, modprobe找不到嘛?
<kevinyings> imadper 不是吧？可以找到
<imadper> kevinyings: 可以找到? 那就是已经开了...
<mraandtux> Ubuntu中文论坛搜索是不是负荷了
<kevinyings> imadper 没听到声音
<imadper> kevinyings: 啥声音?
<kevinyings> imadper 风扇声音
<kevinyings> imadper 我要最大风速
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 可调嘛
<kevinyings> zhpeng 怎么调？求教程？
<imtxc> imadper: 早啊亲
 * imadper 这么想听到风扇声音, 可以买一个风扇, 放在旁边听嘛~
<imadper> imtxc: 早, 你个死基佬
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 我记得proc里一个参数，改了之后，嗷嗷转
<kevinyings> im开头的是什么货色？
<kevinyings> zhpeng 好的，试试，还是thinkpad专用啊？
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 不是专用吧。。。
<zhpeng> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-07/38367.htm
<kk> zhpeng ⇪ ti: Ubuntu下Thinkpad风扇配置_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<imadper> zhpeng: 是专用的. 我的那个就是hp的
<kevinyings> zhpeng O(∩_∩)O
<zhpeng> imadper, 恩查了，专用
<imadper> zhpeng: 所以才懒得帮他差是哪个proc
<zhpeng> /proc/acpi/fan  /proc/acpi/ibm/xxxx
<imadper> zhpeng: 我的电脑就不是这个....
<zhpeng> imad
<zhpeng> imadper, - ==
<imtxc> imadper: http://imagebin.org/231704
<imtxc> 看看
<imtxc> imadper: 找房子遇到的
<zhpeng> fancontrol 这个呢
<imtxc> 这都能让我遇到 我了个去
<imadper> imtxc: 对面是个男的?
<imadper> imtxc: 还是个女生?
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊我考。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 女的就好了
<imadper> imtxc: 那不错. 你去吧
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 怎么哪都有基友
<imadper> imtxc: 有需求, 才有产品
<imtxc> 。
<kevinyings> imadper imtxc 你们两个什么关系？从实招来
<imtxc> imadper: 你有需求么，我介绍给你
<imadper> imtxc: 我有妹子呀
<zhpeng> 结果就是找机油的
<St_Ghost> 一上来就看见这么激情的画面
<imtxc> imadper: 妹子和基友都有用啊
<zhpeng> imadper, 你有妹子还练个屁的口语
<kevinyings> 好基友的铃铛铛铛响
<St_Ghost> 请问妹纸和基友的区别
<imadper> zhpeng: 我擦!!! 我是用来找工作的好不好!!!!!!
<imadper> imtxc: 我没到你这境界...
<zhpeng> imadper, 可是我的目的是借英语把妹子啊
<zhpeng> imadper, 你大学怎么学的，这都没学到？
<imadper> zhpeng: ..... gaoji.....
<St_Ghost> 继续请教妹纸和基友的区别
<imtxc> imadper: amule我这里总连接不到服务器
<imadper> imtxc: 自己下载一个dat文件
<St_Ghost> http://www.emule.org.cn/server.met
<St_Ghost> 这个里面有个cn什么的服务器速度还可以
<imtxc> St_Ghost: 看在这个份上，给你解答一下吧
<imtxc> St_Ghost: 跟基友在一起，你有时候可以想当妹子就当妹子，想上妹子就上妹子……
<St_Ghost> 是no1.开头的
<zhpeng> imtxc, GJ
<St_Ghost> imtxc， 果然是有经验之人
<zhpeng> imtxc, 神切换
<imtxc> 哈哈
<imtxc> St_Ghost: 跟妹子在一起，你就不容易切换。
<St_Ghost> imtxc,
<St_Ghost> 高手高手高高手
<imadper> imtxc: 你水平快赶上主席了
<imtxc> ^
<kevinyings> 一大早起来看各种搞基
<kevinyings> 吃早饭去
 * MeaCulpa amule sux
<kevinyings> 一根油条，一碗豆浆，3块煎饺，一块小笼包
<kevinyings> 油条要脆的，豆浆要咸的
<MeaCulpa> 小笼包一个怎么吃？
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 3个
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 改简历...
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 那里物价这么贵？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 一块前三个？
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 不行？
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 差不多这个价
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 你的量词比较奇葩而已~
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 被人要word?
<kevinyings> 你们怎么赶集一样的辞职？
<MeaCulpa> 你别瞎说
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 泰国人，不会的吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 人家多穷啊
<adam8157> roylez_: imadper 昨天说错了, 这个bug会影响6.3GA   https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=853007
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Access Denied
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: confidential
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: en...
<roylez_> adam8157: access denied
<MeaCulpa> 我这里灌系统的RHEL7都有了
<MeaCulpa> 早有了
<kevinyings> 有没吃早餐的吗?吱一声
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 求发光盘
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 包邮啊亲
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 可以，不要前，但是我要搭售个机器给你
<MeaCulpa> s/前/钱
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 对了, 帮看看我的回复. 我不知道我那样测试完了之后, 能不能改成verify了
<imadper> adam8157: 在最后.
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 你妹
<adam8157> imadper: checking
<imadper> adam8157: 他还行.
<adam8157> imadper: 你那module在哪个版本下编译的没说
<imadper> adam8157: thx....
<adam8157> imadper: 她还行?
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 嘿嘿，不要了？
<imadper> adam8157: thx. 结果出中文了...
<imadper> adam8157: 说了.... 肯定说了
<adam8157> imadper: o 看到了, 我觉得就可以了
<imadper> adam8157: thx.
<imtxc> imadper: 没看明白你们在搞什么
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<imadper> adam8157: 得先跟senior汇报之后才能改verified.
<adam8157> imadper: .
 * bluezd 早啊
<adam8157> imadper: 另外说一句, dev会跑两遍kabi的test
<adam8157> bluezd: 昨晚学会了没
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有，那个不适合我
<St_Ghost> 泰国不穷吧
<imadper> adam8157: 跑两遍, 也就是说, 不太会出问题?
<imtxc> imadper: 貌似350也就推力比较猛
<adam8157> imadper: 对, dev会负责kabi, 但是这个是他们不小心漏掉的
<I_am_God> 我饿了
<I_am_God> 怎么办
<I_am_God> 我饿了
<imadper> adam8157: ok.
<imadper> imtxc: qa350的解析也好
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫还纠结呢...
<Oooops> kabi 啥破名字哦。
<imtxc> imadper: 没啊
<imtxc> imadper: 就是说说
<imtxc> imadper: ipc除了容量大 再有其他优势么？
<imadper> Oooops: 卡逼... 就是网络很卡的意思...
<Oooops> 是吧
<imadper> Oooops: 打游戏, 有个人老卡, 我们就会叫他kabi
<imadper> imtxc: 装13也是个优势
<imadper> imtxc: ipc不如ipv
<imadper> imtxc: 音质, 我觉得ipc和clip+一个水平.
<imadper> imtxc: 买了ipc, 下一步就是买耳放和耳机...
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> imadper: 耳放有必要么
<Oooops> ipc是啥
<imtxc> Oooops: ipod class 3
<imadper> imtxc: 提升那么明显的东西, 怎么会没必要... 不过要看你的耳机是啥了...
<Oooops> 数字音乐。应该daap播放。要啥耳机
<imtxc> imadper: 我哪有靠谱的耳机
<imtxc> imadper: 要不入你说的131？
<kevinyings> Oooops 什么播放，我比较没文化
<Oooops> 整个无线范围内，任意播放
<imadper> imtxc: 提升最明显的, 是换耳机
<imtxc> imadper: ipc那点推力
<imadper> imtxc: 不小. 13mW *2吧?
<kevinyings> Oooops 这很像某种广播撒
<Oooops> 开daap服务啊
<imadper> imtxc: 或者8mW*2 忘了.
<imtxc> imadper: 那你说，我换什么耳机能有明显的提升
<Oooops> kevinyings: 无线局域网播放的
<Oooops> 耳机，千元内的，差不多效果
<kevinyings> I_am_God 来杭州吃油条啊
<imadper> Oooops: 还是有区别的. 现在k240s也就八百块
<imadper> imtxc: ^^]
<imtxc> imadper: k420?
<zhpeng> imadper, 豪
<imadper> imtxc: 420你妹
<Oooops> 800了啊。真nnnd 舍得
<imtxc> 怎么
<imadper> imtxc: 240!!!!!
<kevinyings> Oooops 这个要能强迫无线网内的用户都播放不是爽透了
<imadper> imtxc: k240s
<imadper> imtxc: 420就是个渣渣!
<Oooops> kevinyings: 协议，不存在强迫啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 跟onto3一样的渣渣
<kevinyings> Oooops 然后火车站一站人开始江南style
<imtxc> imadper: 喳喳你妹， 不错了
<imadper> kevinyings: 想强迫还不容易? 线阵列音响. 自己去搜
<Oooops> 客户端自己的事情
<imadper> imtxc: k450都被我的m1给完虐了
<kevinyings> Oooops imadper 各种见识
<imtxc> imadper: k430那种样子我喜欢
<MeaCulpa> K43?
<Oooops> compmgr 似乎要崩溃。
<MeaCulpa> K43 不是二战时候著名的步枪么
<Oooops> 草
<St_Ghost> K43 完整的型号是什么？
<imadper> imtxc: k240s
<kevinyings> K43  不是联想的昭阳吗？
<imtxc> imadper: 那个外观太霸气
<St_Ghost> 国产爱不起
<imadper> imtxc: dt440
<imadper> imtxc: creative live! 绝对的好东西, 才400
<MeaCulpa> St_Ghost: Karabiner 43
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: K43我的ET最爱
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 枪榴弹
<imadper> imtxc: 当初我就是在m1和live里面选的m1
<Oooops> 额。是这？
<Oooops> 似乎是
<St_Ghost> 没搜到这个 Karabiner 43
<MeaCulpa> K43后来还有半自动改进型
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: Axis的Eng佩枪
<St_Ghost> 出来的 纳粹德国的步枪
<St_Ghost> 元首是无敌的
<St_Ghost> 其他的都是渣渣
<St_Ghost> AC FUN
<imtxc> imadper: 然后你是用笔记本听m1么/
<Oooops> 可怜的，都没枪玩。昨天看新闻，农民种地，被人当狗打中了。
<Oooops> 别人随便可以带小口径，出去打野味。
<boyan_> 国内不能玩这种东西吧
<St_Ghost> 额 你在哪个国度？
<kevinyings> St_Ghost 被遗忘的国度撒
<St_Ghost> 话说下午就要灰九个小时去阿拉伯世界了
<imadper> imtxc: 对呀, m1直推利器!
<imadper> imtxc: 我就喜欢那种懒洋洋的男声~
<imadper> imtxc: 给你推荐个专辑?
<imadper> imtxc: u87
<kevinyings> imadper 基
<imtxc> imadper: 你的什么笔记本
<imadper> imtxc: hp 4230s
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp的笔记本不错...
<MeaCulpa> boyan_: 国内土枪遍地
<St_Ghost> ACER路过
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 除了那个bios白名单
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 配置比TP好，做工一般
<kevinyings> imadper 情四色
<imtxc> imadper: 高富帅啊，m1这么贵
<Oooops> 啥土枪哦。小口径。这事情让派出所查，敢查？
<kevinyings> dell 路过
<imadper> imtxc: m1一听就喜欢了, 所以当时就买了
<MeaCulpa> M1A1?
<imadper> imtxc: 听了两年了, 值了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔... 求练习口语...
<St_Ghost> 现在还有卖么
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 和你说了，玩游戏，对骂
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 语音嘛?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 大概吧，别问我，口语无视
<Oooops> 还ak呢。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧...
<St_Ghost> how about your writing?
<imtxc> imadper: 我也打算直接买个耳机笔记本上听得了。
<imtxc> imadper:不需要耳放吧。
<imadper> imtxc: 不用. 笔记本连lo都没有, 要耳放干嘛.
<imadper> imtxc: 不过得看你的耳机. 拜亚动力的最好别选了... 推不动
<imadper> imtxc: 拜亚动力忘了是不是德语了, 反正翻译成中文就是`很难推`的意思
<kevinyings> 想想一下核动力的耳机
<imtxc> imadper:  …那就是M1？
<Oooops> imadper: 直接说欧姆。
<imadper> Oooops: 恩, gaoji!~
<imadper> Oooops: 或者说阻抗
<Oooops> 说些奇怪的名称，其实还不知道欧姆，搞啥
<imtxc> imadper: thinkpad T400
<jyfl987> 额  酿酒
<imadper> imtxc: m1听男声好...
<imadper> imtxc: dt440吧... 虽然不好推...
<imtxc> imadper: 不好推我干嘛搞它
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/209325.htm   imadper
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: [多图]黑客利用Linux电脑在家中自酿可口啤酒_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<imadper> imtxc: 先凑活听,有钱了上放
<imadper> imtxc: hd598也好
<imadper> imtxc: 直推
<imadper> imtxc: 德国大事的也都是直推的
<imtxc> imadper: 我了个去 hd598 那么嚎
<kevinyings> 2560，尼玛真有钱
<imadper> imtxc: 没让你买古今u2+hd800就不错了
<imadper> imtxc: 或者你买大奥.
<hamo> imadper: hao
<imadper> homo: 啥?
<kevinyings> imadper 壕
<kevinyings> imadper 这都能当嫁妆了
<imtxc> imadper: 豪
<imtxc> imadper: mx980
<imadper> imtxc: 不喜欢那个... 我宁愿 omx90
<roylez_> hamo: 现在电击44级了
<imadper> imtxc: omx90还便宜
<imadper> imtxc: 女声毒塞
<imadper> kevinyings: 没房子别想结婚
<roylez_> jyfl987: 这个很正常啊，我的美国同事就在家自制啤酒和root beer
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 你居然对这种渣界面的游戏都能上瘾...
<kevinyings> roylez_ 什么beer？
<roylez_> kevinyings: root beer，是一种碳酸饮料
<tenzu> roylez_: hamo 嘛游戏?
<hamo> tenzu: nethack
<tenzu> roylez_: 香皂味儿的碳酸饮料
<roylez_> hamo: 瞎说...
<imtxc> imadper: omx90早停产了不是么
<hamo> roylez_: 难道你说的是电肚子那个？
<roylez_> hamo: 对
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VC16KE/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B001VC16KE
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Amazon.com: Slendertone Flex Pro Abdominal Muscle Toner: Sports & Outdoors
<imadper> imtxc: 对, 还有全新的在taobao
<hamo> roylez_: 求效果见证
<roylez_> hamo: 99级指日可待
<imtxc> taobao都说自己全新
<riaqn> 呵呵 没什么人啊
<tenzu> roylez_: 这个应该给阿当吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 呵呵
<kevinyings> 求i7-3610以上笔记本，显卡无所谓
<kevinyings> 主板要HM76或77的
<kevinyings> 用来搭虚拟机，能同时运行4个guest os
<kevinyings> 求推荐
<kevinyings> 求人搭理
<imtxc> imadper: HA25D  这个酷
<kevinyings> 求qq
<hamo> roylez_:  别三狗杀了，赶紧干活忽悠人去多撸，都没有猥琐视频看了
<roylez_> ...
<kevinyings> hamo 上班还能三国杀？
<hamo> kevinyings: 主席壕不用上班的
<imadper> imtxc: 没听说过, 这个是漫步者的型号?
<imadper> imtxc: 等我百度一下看看....
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 耳放呀...
 * bluezd 弱弱的问一下，哪找猥琐视频啊，为啥我找不到啊，是不是只有猥琐的人才能找到 ？
<kevinyings> 我决定到dell官网订购，你们觉得怎么样？自从用了latitude，感觉用其他牌子都很不爽
<adam8157> hamo: 准备给我老妈换mba了 (不过要等我发财
<adam8157> bluezd: 可能是...
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊，耳放都很贵好像。
<imadper> imtxc: 都很便宜
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫一定要找贵的
<imtxc> imadper: 那买了dt440怎么搞
<imadper> imtxc: 找飞奥
<imtxc> imadper: 便宜的什么？
<bluezd> adam8157: 哇噻，求赠送
<hamo> bluezd: 问主席...我的货都是从他那搞的
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 去C家
<hamo> adam8157: title可是SDE哟
<adam8157> hamo: 新中关, 不伦不类的
<hamo> adam8157: C家的SDE都是home based
<adam8157> hamo: 0_0
<imadper> imtxc: 必须呀
<adam8157> hamo: 那多无聊啊
 * bluezd 求财路
<hamo> adam8157: 可以随时去学校自习室钓学妹不是屌爆了...
<adam8157> hamo: 说正经的, mba确实不错, 有钱了就买俩
<hamo> adam8157: 别这么客气嘛，不过你要是真送我一个我还真收
<adam8157> hamo: 给我妈用mac, 我改debian, 没你啥事
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...mba改linux麻烦
<hamo> adam8157: 建议X1
<adam8157> hamo: 不麻烦
<imtxc> imadper: C&C BH 如何
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋也中毒MBA了？
<adam8157> hamo: x1的电源太丑
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 壕
<imadper> imtxc: 好东西!!
<tenzu> adam8157: ä¹°ä¿©mba
<bluezd> adam8157: 求赠送
<imadper> imtxc: 但是是给随身的呀...
<jyfl987> http://www.360buy.com/product/1007381859.html  adam8157 买个送我吧 刻个 hello world
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 艾得莱德 999千足银投资银元宝 白银投资 100g银锭 实心999纯银元宝 100克千足银元宝【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
 * adam8157 前提是等我发财了...
<imadper> imtxc: 你不是给电脑用嘛?
<hamo> adam8157: 你已然发财了
<adam8157> hamo: 滚
<imadper> imtxc: 要到淘宝搜索 usb  耳放
<kevinyings> adam8157 发财是什么标准？
<imadper> imtxc: 得到的是usb的耳放/解码一体机
<hamo> kevinyings: 就是蛋蛋现在这个样子
 * bluezd 求财路
 * bluezd 求财路
<jyfl987> roylez_: 主要是机器控制啊 成本又低 可以在家开酿酒厂 lol 机械化的 以前那种酿酒厂的设备你搞不到 现在这个就容易多了
<kevinyings> hamo 现在什么样？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你一个月就能买俩
<hamo> kevinyings: 成天在IRC里炫富鄙视我们这些穷矮挫们
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 扔掉节操去度娘就行了
<adam8157> hamo: 只能鄙视 矮....
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<Oooops> 节操是啥
<bluezd> hamo: 求赠送
<bluezd> hamo: 求赠送
 * adam8157 lunch
<imadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=15860732116&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1350013036_3k2_511409666
<kk> imadper,啥网址y FiiO/飞傲 E17 USB声卡/同轴/光纤/解码器/便携耳放 送礼包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> imadper: 我看e10就不错
<imadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14554613083&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1350013140_3k2_1710136774
<kk> imadper,啥网址y AUNE T1 胆机耳放 USB解码一体 24BIT USB声卡 6922管子 高级版-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> imadper: 这些 是USB only？
<imadper> imtxc: 必须不是
<imadper> imtxc: 可以接莲花口
<imtxc> imadper: 那mp3没法用了不是
<St_Ghost> imtxc,    有道理
<imadper> imtxc: 本来mp3也没法用... 你的mp3有lo?
<St_Ghost> 圆孔插头
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的哪个？
<St_Ghost> 3.5mm
<imadper> imtxc: 我直推呀....
<imadper> imtxc: 我这么穷...
<St_Ghost> imadper, 有钱人你好
<imtxc> imadper: ……
<imtxc> imadper: 我没妹子 花钱的地方少
<imadper> imtxc: 我听男声, m1很合适
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...现在都有这种东西了阿...
<imadper> imtxc: 而且m1直推就行
<MeaCulpa> 小胆放.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有了好几年了~  :) 你也喜欢?~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我没研究过小的...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我还是喜欢喇叭，不喜欢耳机
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 耳机对于胆机是侮辱
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哪有，就想买个便宜的听听
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 胆机推力大. 不过office不能功放呀...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过大奥见过没?~ 那东西我觉得还是值得用个高端胆放的~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这些耳机什么价钱
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 耳机都是1k以内的, 我给 imtxc 推荐的
<imtxc> imadper: 这玩意我更不懂  你给推荐个吧，胆机是什么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胆放也就几百.
<MeaCulpa> office就算了，还是那句话，音乐的价值在于内容而不是形式...
<imadper> imtxc: 电子管放大的
<imtxc> imadper: 有必要么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 不过音响太重了, imtxc 租房住, 不方便.
<imadper> imtxc: 胆机浓郁/温暖
<imadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14554613083&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1350013140_3k2_1710136774
<imtxc> imadper: e17 比较e10 你说哪个合适
<MeaCulpa> 但是穿透力不够
<imadper> imtxc: e17没必要吧....
<imtxc> imadper: 那你给我发
<imadper> imtxc: e17你都能接受, 那不如买t1那个小胆放
<imadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=2254160480&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1350013153_3k1_2110416251  石放就这个
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 乐之邦Musiland MD05 SVDAC05 解码器 耳放 USB\同轴\光钎 包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 我去 全是毒物
<imadper> imtxc: 胆放就这个:  s.click.taobao.com/t?e=zGU34CA7K%2BPkqB07S4%2FK0CITy7klw8EwSaaCpkdoGlNzNCWsABKlEYnDlnVS2bnkqQcN2BQP2yPEw8rVjnmZ5vb0Npm5xGqn%2FkqCRl8JOs2nXVtd7WSGLFMiDcpSNj1LRgMbgNdXL8y7jz%2FDea7ksR0kie%2FjcCkZ%2Fq4BvrJ5xI%2FxYNkAz9%2BOcMciZnFH1tTq3w%3D%3D&pid=mm_14507416_2297358_8935934&unid=0
<MeaCulpa> 以前玩音响败家...现在似乎玩得人少了，都数字电路了...
<imadper> imtxc: 别的不用挑了.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 现在少人玩了.
<imadper> imtxc: 石放偏冷, 胆放偏暖.
<MeaCulpa> 再说Pavarotti也死了...
<imadper> imtxc: 我喜欢暖的.
<imtxc> imadper: 我怎么觉得那个胆很容易让我弄破的样子
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不认识..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<imadper> imtxc: .......那你买那个石放. 不过石放配dt440, 会不会太冷...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛FF 17了
<St_Ghost> 说到音箱
<imtxc> imadper: 乐之邦Musiland MD05 这个是石放？
<St_Ghost> 我一直坚持用 漫步者
<MeaCulpa> 都是gaoji东西
<St_Ghost> 对了 魔音耳机 为什么要那么贵？
<St_Ghost> 想不通啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: YY下而已
<MeaCulpa> St_Ghost: 人家都在说胆机石机了，你就别提有源音箱了
<St_Ghost> 好吧 我OUT了
<St_Ghost> 不过我很好奇 魔音耳机
 * MeaCulpa 似乎又要暂时Panta -> Vimperator了
 * imadper 吃饭
<imtxc> imadper:回来继续请教
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你们那里怎么都是读书怪
<MeaCulpa> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=684107822
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 全国奥赛最强之三所中学——长沙市一中、华东师大二附中、湖南师大_长沙市一中吧_百度贴吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 读书怪
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐好
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋姐好
<pityonline> adam8157: 你没去吃饭呢？
<adam8157> pityonline: 刚吃完回来
<pityonline> adam8157: 够先进的啊，来，给我干点儿体力活儿促进一下消化
<adam8157> pityonline: 啥?
<pityonline> adam8157: for i in 1-100 想让 1 到 100 间循环，咋写？
<adam8157> pityonline: for i in {1..100}
<adam8157> pityonline: for i in ${1..100}
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来是这样
<pityonline> adam8157: 后者不对
<adam8157> pityonline: oh
<pityonline> adam8157: for i in $(seq 100) 也行
<adam8157> pityonline: en
<pityonline> adam8157: for 有 manpages 吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: man bash 翻到for
<adam8157> pityonline: 你这是在研究啥呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 好像没有，到 fg 后面就是 getopts 了
<adam8157> pityonline: 那看abs吧, advanced bash programming
<pityonline> adam8157: 想办法找个速度快点儿的 dns
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，书太多了，我一般是秀到现搜
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你完全可以写成C style
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: C 的已经写过了
<pityonline> iTunes 能选择服务器吗？
<imtxc> imadper: 不行了不行了，越看越高端了。
<imtxc> imadper: MeaCulpa 又不小心点到了 aune x1
<\rs> time ( for ((i=0;i<100000;i++)) { echo $i; } > /dev/null)  zsh 比 bash 快
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 是shell都比bash快
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 爲什麼
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我怎知
<MeaCulpa> 这种事还是seq算了...
<imadper> imtxc: x1没必要
<imadper> imtxc: 我不喜欢石放
<imadper> imtxc: t1或者那个md05就够了.
<imadper> imtxc: 外加一个dt660啥的.
<imadper> imtxc: dt710也可以考虑
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，我以前中学的国际部，不便宜阿 http://www.hsefz.com/hsefz/userpage/english_international/recruit_englishint.asp
<imtxc> imadper: 还不如DR60 吧
<imtxc> 休息休息
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一个编译好的程序，如何加入环境变量，然后输入文件名就能执行这个程序呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389626 请问一个编译好的程序，如何加入环境变量，然后输入文件名就能执行这个程序呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — 2012-10-12 12:49
<imadper> imtxc: dr60是啥? 说下牌子
<imadper> imtxc: 你妹, dr60是什么光学测准仪!
 * MeaCulpa 现在火狐也是起N多进程嘛...
 * MeaCulpa 哦，都是杀不得的f
<microcai>  MeaCulpa:  http://microcai.gsalex.net/2012/10/cppreturns/
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: C++ 王者归来 | 菜菜博士
<MeaCulpa> chromium我记得都是杀得的娃娃进程
<adam8157> microcai: 菜菜博士现在干啥呢? 还待业?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 玩C++ template要被玩死的
<adam8157> microcai: 打不开
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你很早就有i7用？羡慕阿
<MeaCulpa> -j9
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<kevinyings> i7 不装gentoo不好意思啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那是，现在用的是 i7-2610
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那是，现在用的是 i7-3610
<microcai> adam8157: 你公司网络问题
<microcai> adam8157:  kk 都能打开
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> imadper: 写错了 sr60
<imadper> imtxc: sr80我都不觉得好
<kevinyings> microcai 好有钱
<imadper> imtxc: sr60/80是给你听摇滚用的
<imadper> imtxc: sr80的另外一个调音版本就是m1
<imadper> imtxc: 这个才是听流行用的
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: 喔
<microcai> adam8157:  http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/35907.html 朝内链接
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: C++ 王者归来 - 菜菜博士 - 在网络的家
<adam8157> microcai: 哦了
<imtxc> imadper: m1现在有得卖么
<imadper> imtxc: 必须有
<ofan> microcai: class可以构建整个app
<ofan> microcai: qt就这么干
<imtxc> imadper: m1和sr80价格一样
<microcai> ofan:  是啊 MFC 和Qt都这样干。傻逼的做法
<imadper> imtxc: 同一个东西呀
<imadper> imtxc: 就是调音不一样
<imadper> imtxc: 价格一样很正常
<imadper> imtxc: sr80更刺激, 适合重口味摇滚
<imadper> imtxc: m1比较舒缓, 声音偏温暖
<imtxc> imadper: 据说m1太甜
<imadper> imtxc: 糊就听说过, 甜不觉得
<imadper> imtxc: 比铁三角的甜, 差远了
<imadper> imtxc: 铁三角, ad500 你查查
<imtxc> imadper: 太甜的就不差了
<imadper> imtxc: ad500 是个好耳机, 不甜, 刚想到而已
 * adam8157 终于merge进mainline了
<palomino|working> mainadam?
<ofan> microcai: 这叫OO，懂毛
<imtxc> imadper: 要不先来个m1直推试试，不行再来T1？
<imadper> imtxc: m1绝对不用t1
<imadper> imtxc: 直推足够了
<imadper> imtxc: 问题是你听女声
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<imtxc> 是啊
<imadper> imtxc: 你喜欢不甜的? 冷静的那种?
<imadper> imtxc: 那绝对是拜亚动力!
<imadper> imtxc: 拜亚动力全线产品, 或者akg的k240s.
<imadper> imtxc: 帮你从拜亚动力里面挑吧?
<imtxc> imadper: 或者AKG
<adam8157> imadper: 你毁人不倦啊
<imtxc> imadper: 其实我主要女声，但是也啥都听，能全面点就好
<imtxc> adam8157: 这里就他专业
<imadper> adam8157: ... 哈哈~
 * bluezd gaoji
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: 喜欢冷静的, 就拜亚动力了. 别的没啥可选的. 哦, 还有新版的森海, 不过我不喜欢...
<adam8157> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji....
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji....
<microcai> ofan: 要不要后面加个XX
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 敢问你都听点啥
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 帕瓦罗蒂都不知道，还需要耳机...
<jusss> hi
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我就听 张学友 王菲 陈奕迅这种低端音乐...
<jusss> kk: hi
<imtxc> imadper: 拜亚动力不都直推不了嘛
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 帕瓦罗蒂... 我的太阳...
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<jusss> imtxc: hi
<imtxc> jusss: ？
<imadper> imtxc: 推不好再上放
<jusss> imtxc: just say hi
<piggybox> imadper: 我日 XD
<imadper> piggybox: ?
<piggybox> imadper: 不知道那就算了
<imadper> piggybox: ....
<imtxc> imadper: 那意思是DT440？
<imadper> imtxc: 我推荐
<imadper> imtxc: 或者dt660
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你丫听这种，还要胆机？
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我不用呀~ 我直推~
<MeaCulpa> 这种128kHz够了
<imtxc> imadper: 被渣渣了吧
<MeaCulpa> 这种都是追求内容的，有内涵的
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我都听云南民歌
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 类似"一炮打你到天亮"那种
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 去，这最多网页嵌入够了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你听过?~
<AndChat-> 掉了。。。
<imadper> AndChat-: 孩子掉了?  LOL
<imtxc> imadper: 让你越推荐越贵了，或许我真的只是听听网页内嵌……
<AndChat-> imadper: ...
<ofan> 用胆机听四六级
<imadper> imtxc: 是你自己查的越来越贵...
<imadper> imtxc: 我直接给你推荐stax的...
<imtxc> imadper: 看着300的，想着再加点买400的，又想着再加点买500的，再加买600，的，加着加着忘了自己本来只有300了。
<imadper> imtxc: 300, 买dt131或者dt235
<imadper> imtxc: 绝对不超. 131一百多
<imadper> imtxc: 再花二百买个放
<imadper> imtxc: 加起来不到四百...
<imtxc> imadper: 你这里就没个 M1和DT440之间的么？
<imtxc> imadper: 冷暖
<imadper> imtxc: 我不知道... 森海肯定有, 但是我不了解森海...
<imadper> imtxc: dt440现在多少钱? 600多?
<imtxc> imadper: 888
<imadper> imtxc: 擦... 我买m1那会儿还700不到的样子
<imadper> imtxc: flac.taobao.com 我最相信这家店了
<imadper> imtxc: 我去实体店蹭听过好多次.
<imtxc> imadper: 广州？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> imadper: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD%E6%8B%9C%E4%BA%9A-beyerdynamic-DT440-%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002VEDSNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350020575&sr=8-1
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 德国拜亚 beyerdynamic DT440 耳机-小家电-卓越亚马逊 [dt860]
<imadper> imtxc: 真贵
<imadper> imtxc: 别买
<imadper> imtxc: 之前dt660也就这个价
<adam8157> imadper: 壕
<imadper> adam8157: 你看到这个价格, 觉得贵吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 没买过超过200的耳机
<imtxc> imadper: adam8157 这个…… 太毫了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, adam8157 绝对的壕...
<imadper> adam8157: ..............
<imtxc> imadper: 你说的那个店卖980
<imadper> imtxc: 那你还是在amazon买吧
<adam8157> roylez: 在?
<xiangfu_> exit
<imadper> imtxc: 考虑一下天龙也可以.... d1100...
<imadper> imtxc: 我不管了...
<imtxc> imadper: 恩 够多了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: 咱这边没遇到过这种事情还, 建议开bug, 不过咱这边觉得是DUP issue
<roylez> adam8157: 那卡是18摸代号guppy的，你看看你的同事知不知道
<adam8157> roylez: 跟他说了, 他说他没遇到过这情况 =,=
<roylez> adam8157: ...你们有这卡？
<adam8157> roylez: 不知道有没有, 他就说没遇到这情况   .... =,=
<WhiTeMoOn> imtxc: 要买就买 BOSE QC
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: bose水太深了国内
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: qc是主动降噪系列吧.
<imadper> WhiTeMoOn: taobao上面, qc3 从200到1500都有...
<xrosnight> 大家好
<xrosnight> 有在的吗？
<kk> xrosnight, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imadper> ubuntu上面的emacs, 是啥版本了?
<xrosnight> kk, 你好
<xrosnight> 14点？怎么是一个数字？
 * imadper 
 * imadper ubuntu的中文名.... 亮瞎了....
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 帮忙看下ubuntu里面的emacs是啥版本了~~~
<imtxc> imadper: 24
<imadper> imtxc: ok
<imadper> imtxc: 那我考虑改用ubuntu
<imtxc> imadper: debian 24了，ubuntu 有ppa 肯定有24
<imadper> imtxc: debian都24了?
<imadper> imtxc: sid?
<adam8157> imadper: 23, 不过有emacs-snapshot
<adam8157> imadper: debian是正道
<imadper> adam8157: ok....
<imadper> adam8157: debian... 我喜欢新的东西...
<imadper> bzr是c家的东西?
<adam8157> imadper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=emacs
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- emacs
<adam8157> imadper: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=emacs
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- emacs
<adam8157> imadper: debian sid
<imadper> adam8157: 那个45.0是啥版本....
<adam8157> imadper: 晓不得
<adam8157> imadper: http://packages.debian.org/sid/emacs24
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Debian -- Details of package emacs24 in sid
<imadper> adam8157: 喵的, 我还在用24.2, debian都用45.0了.... 这也太...
<adam8157> imadper: 你现在是啥distro
<imadper> adam8157: arch...
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥要换
<adam8157> imadper: 讨好c家?
<imadper> adam8157: 想换成64位...
<imadper> adam8157: 而且, ubuntu资料多...
<imadper> adam8157: 我现在还在用pae呢...
<adam8157> imadper: 我用了5年64位了, 近四年都是debian sid
<imadper> adam8157: ... 我还是pae....
<adam8157> imadper: 赶紧换吧.  arch64不好么?
<MeaCulpa> l
<imadper> adam8157: 不是, 是最早的时候, 我们学校的那个二进制文件, 只能运行在32位下... 上网客户端...
<ofan> imadper: 64位也能运行32位的
<imadper> ofan: 现在知道了...
<imadper> ofan: 32位的库就行了
<imadper> ofan: 当时刚入学... 不知道...
<jusss> hi
 * adam8157 我一下子又愁苦了
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥啊
<roylez> adam8157: 给钱我，我替你找乐子
<adam8157> roylez: 觉得自己弱爆了, 所以很愁苦
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋地啦，少年
<roylez> adam8157: 给钱我，我带你升级
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<jusss> roylez: 啥升级
<roylez> jusss: 去去， jelly unicorn 三条蛇
 * bluezd 哎，周五了，让我欢喜让我忧啊 ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 明天开会 后天上课
 * ofan 求推荐电影
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，我后天干啥呢 ？
<ofan> 准备上班
<adam8157> ofan: tbbt s06e03
<bluezd> adam8157: 你上英语课 ？ 哪的啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 老罗
<ofan> adam8157: 不看了
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.laoluo.com.cn/pages/1/kyxl
<bluezd> adam8157: 为了看妹子你才去上的吧
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 口语系列课程
<adam8157> bluezd: 那个美女老师前天给我发短信说她从老罗离职了...
<adam8157> Oooops: =,=
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥不选新东方或者英符啊 ？
<imtxc> adam8157: 她有在暗示其他的么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 或者需要安慰或者什么的
<piggybox> 要单干?
<adam8157> bluezd: 英孚还得网上课程挣积分, 然后去抢课时, ccui跟我一直吐槽
<adam8157> bluezd: 而neworiental就纯垃圾了吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个女老师看上你了？
<Oooops> adam8157: 有东西，展示下嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: 鬼
<imtxc> imadper: 入了入了 享受音乐，吃烧饼。
<Oooops> 高帅富的蛋蛋
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 添置硬盘的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389629 正在使用一台云主机，硬盘15G，使用ubuntu10.04系统，硬盘只分了两个区，2G的swap和14G根分区。准备再添置一块15G的云硬盘。请问：新硬盘需要也分出swap和根分区吗？还是只用格式化为一个主分区？将新硬盘挂 …
<adam8157> Oooops: 拿不出手的
<imadper> imtxc: 入了啥了???
<Oooops> 只是想了解点。
<roylez> adam8157: 名片重新印了，就改了个电话号码，重新印了100张，上100张就用掉1张....
<adam8157> roylez: 100张10软妹币而已
<imtxc> imadper: 440+t1
<roylez> adam8157: 按照这边的规矩，我还得把那100张放碎纸机里面，nnnd
<imadper> imtxc: 我草, 你丫真有钱!!! 膜拜!!!
<Oooops> 非svg输出的名片，不印
<imtxc> imadper: 正等付款呢
<imadper> imtxc: 你都买440了, 还不加点儿钱买660..
<adam8157> roylez: 座机改了 还是手机改了
<imtxc> imadper: 滚
<roylez> Oooops: email发给我看看
<roylez> adam8157: 公司电话
<imtxc> 再加就把我的盒饭加进去了。
<Oooops> 头衔没想好。
<adam8157> roylez: 竟然这个东西也变
<imadper> imtxc: 你的package多少的?
<Oooops> 空白头衔，是不是最大？
<imtxc> imadper: ?
<Oooops> 我的注册商标，还没下来。不能泄漏。
<imadper> imtxc: 年薪到多少了?
<imtxc> imadper: 一月3K
<imtxc> imadper: 跟这个有什么关系
<imadper> imtxc: 3k你妹... 说正经的...
<imtxc> imadper: 你丫带妹子开个房，不也的500么，再算上买药的  意外花的……
<imadper> imtxc: 没试过, 不知道
<Oooops> 房间，还是妹子？500 imtxc
<imtxc> Oooops: 任意一个
<Oooops> 难道你露天。
<imadper> imtxc: 你没少piao呀~
<imtxc> Oooops: 500的妹子自己有房子的
<Oooops> 草
<imtxc> imadper: 你妹啊 哥正经人
<jusss> Oooops: ee
<Oooops> 批判 imtxc
<Oooops> 带坏 imadper
<roylez> adam8157: 上一只电话有毛病，拿去换了
<imtxc> imadper: 我也觉得是不是有些严重烧了。
<imtxc> imadper: 马上付款了，你告诉我个理由让我冷静下来。
<adam8157> roylez: 那个号码不就是注册下的事情么...
<roylez> adam8157: 这边不是....
<roylez> adam8157: 按流程来
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 就是, 440不如dt880好
<Oooops> 捆绑机？ roylez
<adam8157> roylez: å¼±
<Oooops> 合约机？
 * adam8157 afk
 * Oooops 估计乐乐又开始第二春了。换手机，小屁孩别影响了约会。
<imtxc> imadper: 。。。。
<imtxc> roylez: 你用上个手机号码做了什么了？
<roylez> Oooops: 座机，笨神
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛现在的grub2..
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 进来就看见你骂人...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不好不好 。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: /etc/default/grub里面我要加句dolvm, 加哪里...
<MeaCulpa> "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" ?
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT又是啥...
<hamo> 。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 咱都是直接改grub.cfg
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尼玛，直接改grub.cfg 要毛grub2
<imtxc> imadper: 还没做好决定
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imadper> imtxc: 你不会真3k吧...
<imadper> imtxc: 要是真3k, 就别买了先... 攒钱娶媳妇吧
<imadper> imtxc: 不过估计你丫在忽悠我
<adam8157> imadper: 他3K$
<jusss> test
<imadper> imtxc: 有钱人呀!! 求去贵公司!!!
<imadper> adam8157: .
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<hamo> imtxc: 同求
<imtxc> imadper: hamo 去死都
<imtxc> imadper: 说真的，要是我有媳妇，我就不买了。
<hamo> imtxc: 这又是哪？
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> hamo: dou 不是du
<imadper> imtxc: 你买了就更没媳妇了
<imadper> imtxc: 穷逼一个, 谁跟你? hamo ?
<imtxc> imadper: 那我先买一个
<imtxc> imadper: 先买t1 用我的k319听
<imadper> imtxc: 别!!!
<imadper> imtxc: 白痴...
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么？
<imtxc> 又渣渣了？
<imtxc> imadper: ?
<imadper> imtxc: 没提升.
<imadper> imtxc: 想要提升最明显, 先换耳机
<imadper> imtxc: 绝对的先换耳机呀!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我家里用syslinux了
<hamo> roylez: gaoji
<bluezd> adam8157: 去“看看” ～
 * adam8157 目击 "15:09 < hamo> roylez: gaoji"
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez: 你还能忍？
<imadper> 其实我觉得, muji也是一个很gaoji的词
<winger> xiang huang debian le
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那是啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Soyabean?
<winger> zhe dbus huaile  zhaocheng ibus buneng yong
<jusss> roylez: 俺买了个手机不知道咋看是不是山寨机
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走，soyabean milk
<hamo> jusss: 放《最炫民族风》
<jusss> hamo: ...
<jusss> hamo: 型号是htc salsa
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我一直用ntldr->grub4dos->grub
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最近刚刚换了直接grub2
<jusss> hamo: 感觉是假的
 * MeaCulpa 主要为了铲掉winXP换win2003, 大内存
<jusss> hamo: 怎么看是不是假的
<hamo> jusss: 说了嘛，最炫民族风
<jusss> 有点卡
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 谁熟悉cmd？
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<byzantium> 想问下 怎么在cmd下运行一个exe
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 直接exe
<byzantium> 但是这个exe在中间有个getchar()
<imtxc> imadper: 能问你个很弱的问题么
<byzantium> 这个时候需要输入参数
<byzantium> MeaCulpa, ?
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 传给他阿
<byzantium> 这个有会的吗
<byzantium> 怎么传
<MeaCulpa> exe 参乎
<MeaCulpa> exe 参数1 参数2 阿
<MeaCulpa> 你是交互用还是些bat
<byzantium> 那个是main(参数1，参数2)
<byzantium> 但是我的exe是  main(){getchar()}
<MeaCulpa> 你说的是等用户输入？
<byzantium> 写bat
<MeaCulpa> 那你就输入阿...
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<byzantium> 自动化的
<MeaCulpa> 拜托一次把事情说完...
<byzantium> 太多了 每天不能有人在那边一直在做这个事情把
<imadper> imtxc: 啥?
<byzantium> :-)
<byzantium> 有会的不 谢谢
<ofan> byzantium: execv
<byzantium> 继续
<MeaCulpa> getchar 如果是取stdin.... 也可以gnu xargs
<byzantium> 重定向 这个能够解决这个问题吗？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: execv是哪个工具集里的？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: syscall
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 你说<<? sry windows没有
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...擦，要码字
<byzantium> <<windows有的
<byzantium> 或者管道
<MeaCulpa> 管道有，> 有, heredoc没有
<MeaCulpa> herestring
<byzantium> 看来大家没有遇到过呀
<MeaCulpa> 你可以装bash or zsh
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 我天天遇到
<byzantium> 好吧   大家慢慢玩
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: 但我有gnu xargs
<ofan> byzantium: 你写bat在这问？
<byzantium> 我没办法 就能靠这个和外界通讯
<byzantium> QQ 不能上
<byzantium> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这问题挺复杂，你还要有类似起子进程的东西...看你啥需求
<MeaCulpa> bash, zsh, gnu xargs, cygwin...
 * MeaCulpa Windows是GNU 项目的最主要客户端之一
<byzantium> 我是做自动化的      我需要测试一个 开发做的exe  这个exe是倒数据到数据库的 大体的代码如下main(void) {...path = getchar()...}...
<byzantium> 因此 在cmd下 我进行这样的输入 cmd>  *.exe
<byzantium> 这个时候 程序运行到getchar()处
<byzantium> 我该怎么去实现这个固定参数的自动化
<MeaCulpa> echo XXX | *.exe 会怎样...
<ofan> byzantium: 他程序里都没有参数处理 搞个毛
 * MeaCulpa 不懂getchar, 是阻塞了取stdin么？
<byzantium> getchar 就是
<byzantium> path后边需要做处理的
<byzantium> 对的
<MeaCulpa> 有没有试过 echo XXX | *.exe 会怎样?
<byzantium> @*   你说的很对
<ofan> byzantium: echo xxxx | oooo.exe
<imtxc> imadper: 就那个耳放，我接上之后，是不是同时两个声卡都出声 linux下有驱动不
<byzantium> echo  XXXX | 0000.exe不可一的
<ofan> byzantium: 你的path就一个字符？
<byzantium> *  还在吗
<MeaCulpa> byzantium: why... 这就是stdin
<imadper> imtxc: alsa-usb
<byzantium> 对的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://lwn.net/Articles/518329/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: How 3.6 nearly broke PostgreSQL [LWN.net]
<imadper> imtxc: 具体哪个声卡发声, 自己选的....
<ofan> echo a | ooxx.exe
<ofan> WTF
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... pgSQL会愿意大改么
<byzantium> 。。。。。。。。。
<jusss> 看
<jusss> 好i
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看，POWER7还是有市场的
<jusss> test
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<jusss> 难道新手机都比较卡？
<imadper> jusss: android卡是众所周知的事情. 何必大惊小怪.
<jusss> imadper: 我估计我买到山寨机或翻新机了
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛现在的grub目录里的shit...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: grubbish
<imadper> jusss: android卡, 是正常的.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在考虑怎么处理掉旧名片
<jusss> imadper: 700买了个htc salsa.应该是翻新的
<imadper> roylez: 吃了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 茶杯垫
<imadper> jusss: 翻新又不会慢...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 作扑克...
<roylez> imadper: 皮痒
<imadper> roylez: 点击之后?
<imtxc> roylez: 99张可以做三国杀
<imadper> roylez: 电击...
<jusss> imadper: 感觉可能连翻新都不是，可能是山寨机。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的hp名片现在垫在我家具，烤箱，微波炉，等等下面
<imadper> roylez: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP badge比我们在 张江吃饭多优惠10%
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还有这种福利呢...
 * MeaCulpa 要重启了  up 29 days, 23:22, 17 users,  load average: 0.70, 0.57, 0.60
 * MeaCulpa 信grub2 一字不改
<roylez> MeaCulpa:  15:37:56 up 66 days,  3:50, 13 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.36, 0.43
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  02:41:31 up 336 days, 14:16,  5 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00
<MeaCulpa> 我的美帝Toy
<jusss> 没google的那些服务
<roylez> MeaCulpa:  00:41:57 up 100 days,  5:57, 43 users,  load average: 0.22, 0.11, 0.12
<MeaCulpa> 02:41AM   up 88 days,   3:53,  1 user,  load average: 1.20, 1.09, 1.05
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你... Tucson时间
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en
<MeaCulpa> 神奇的Arizona
<MeaCulpa> 06:50:08 up 346 days, 13:45,  1 user,  load average: 0.28, 0.15, 0.10
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过logicaldoc
<MeaCulpa> 这个是switch...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Brocade Switch 可以uptime...
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，找到理由了，DT440 声音太白是什么意思
<imadper> imtxc: 冷. 冷静
<imadper> imtxc: 清澈
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫纠结了好几天了...
<imtxc> imadper: 两天
<imtxc> 而已
<imtxc> imadper: 对俺这3k的人来说，是大件了
<bestwish> hello
<kk> bestwish, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 哈哈，回来了
<MeaCulpa> grub界面out-of-sync...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/the-starling-price-amazon-china-zte-zte-the-v889m-smart-phone-8.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 八哥价：亚马逊中国 ZTE 中兴 V889M 智能手机　8元。。。。。。»什么值得买
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 去晚了...
<imadper> roylez: 早涨回去了
<imadper> roylez: 今天早上我看的时候就改回去了
<MeaCulpa> 8..
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚就该回去了
<roylez> adam8157: 神蛋蛋
 * MeaCulpa 办公室里码农真烦，吵死了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
 * MeaCulpa Tester安静，高效
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 码农话多
<ofan> 码农表示很安静
<MeaCulpa> 丫copy代码去开了ssh的linux都不知道怎么弄
<jusss> 买的山寨机竟然能看快播 哇咔咔
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 贵摸码农质量这么差?
<jusss> 快播真是个好东西
 * MeaCulpa your firefox profile can not be loaded -- 忘了从tmpfs sync出来鸟...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 唯码农和翻译话多
<ofan> jusss: 少撸
<ofan> adam8157: 要不怎么会那么多tester
<jusss> ofan: ..
<bestwish> hha .
<bestwish> 要不我送你们种子。我这里有1.5万个种子。
<kevinyings> ofan 在吗？
<ofan> kevinyings: ?
<ofan> bestwish: 先验货
<bestwish> 验货？
<MeaCulpa> bestwish: 对，验货
<kevinyings> 看一下一个i7 3610的图片，我跟它一样的，告诉我这核有问题吗？
<kevinyings> http://www.86le.com/thread-5181-1-1.html
<kk> kevinyings,啥网址y INTEL新平台ivy bridge架构i7 3610QM处理器规格详解 更新CPU-Z在联想Y480检测结果 - 联想评测专区 - 武汉联想笔记本价格发布及售前咨询区 - 武汉凌飞数码笔记本论坛 武汉凌飞数码笔记本|武汉笔记本商城|华硕笔记本|Acer宏碁笔记本|Dell戴尔笔记本|三星笔记本|联想笔记本|IBM …
<bestwish> ofan: 放心把。包i你满意
<MeaCulpa> bestwish: 自己开迅雷离线，然后全部输入
<kevinyings> 不过我的步进是4
<ofan> bestwish: 验货
<MeaCulpa> bestwish: 这样大家就能验货
<kevinyings> ofan 有空吗？
<ofan> kevinyings: 看参数
<ofan> 看图有啥用
<kevinyings> 什么参数？
<bestwish> ofan: 哈哈。。好吧。。谁要。我发过去。
<ofan> bestwish: 发图
<kevinyings> ofan 求参数
<rk_> 什么参数？
<ofan> kevinyings: 这里面没步进
<ofan> 哦 下面有
<kevinyings> ofan 好吧，怎么办？
<bestwish> file:///media/B4FE-5315/1.5%E4%B8%87.rar
<ofan> kevinyings: 都一样的话，那就没什么了
<kevinyings> ofan 步进是9吧，下面的修订没有没关系
<kevinyings> ？
<ofan> bestwish: no rar
<bestwish> ofan: 才用ubuntu。。不会解图
<ofan> bestwish: imgur.com
<bestwish> ofan: 这是个压缩包。。
<MeaCulpa> bestwish: scrot
<MeaCulpa> ofan: imm.io, 必须的
<ofan> bestwish: unrar
<bestwish> ofan: 怎么法道这里啊。
<ofan> bestwish: apt-get install unrar
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 7z更好点吧
<bestwish> ofan: 好吧。
<ofan> bestwish: 然后都发到 imgur.com
<MeaCulpa> 单单解压的话
<kevinyings> ofan cpu电压+-0.01还好吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 7z解rar?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你不知？
<ofan> 没用过7z
<MeaCulpa> ofan: out了你
<ofan> MeaCulpa: out毛，别人都用zip,gz,rar
<ofan> 我又不发东西
<bestwish> 等等哦。。
<ofan> 7z支持分卷？
<kevinyings> ofan 没有qpi，是正常的吗？别的cpu都有
<ofan> kevinyings: 什么qpi
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 支持
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 分毛卷，分卷都用cpio, tar
<kevinyings> ofan Quick Path Interconnect
<ofan> kevinyings: 要么你就做烤机测试，开烤机软件7/24跑上4-5天
<MeaCulpa> 开若干flash游戏~
<kevinyings> ofan 的好主意，可是已经装了linux
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 大文件都要分卷
<kevinyings> ofan 求拷机软件
<ofan> kevinyings: gooogle
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 分卷在压缩前作掉...
<ofan> kevinyings: 或者superpi什么的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 浪费空间
<MeaCulpa> ofan: |
<ofan> 40G的东西先分了，再压缩？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: :P
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 关键是方便校验
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好吧，7z也支持分卷...
<Oooops> 烤机？while(true){;;} 就可以吧。直接看着cpu烧掉
 * MeaCulpa 不说了
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 这个估计不行吧
<ofan> kevinyings: 有办法烤机了
<ofan> kevinyings: 装gentoo!!!!
<kevinyings> ofan 装了
<Oooops> 行，只是我不记得是这样写的不了
<ofan> kevinyings: ...
<Oooops> 之前，就差不多这样。cpu温度啊。飞快的上去
<bestwish> ofan: 下载好慢啊。。
<ofan> kevinyings: 装 qt,boost,gcc,clang............
<kevinyings> ofan clang不行
<ofan> kevinyings: 反复编译
<ofan> kevinyings: 这样效果好，某些cpu错误只是针对特别的指令
<kevinyings> ofan 有道理
<MeaCulpa> -j127..
<ofan> 像mmx,sse之类的比较难覆盖，找播放器播片可以
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，Qt4可以
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 这样慢的要死
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 比不过-j9的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 直接拿/dev/urandom 往 ffmpeg灌
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 会崩溃..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: urandom很慢的，没感觉的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1024 count=10000 2>/dev/null | od -t x1 -An  我有时候一次跑10个这个
<MeaCulpa> urandom产生速度太慢，估计还不如/dev/zero
<MeaCulpa> 或者直接yes
<jusss> Oooops: 又发现你的一个窝，你好多窝。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: share
<jusss> MeaCulpa:http://eexpress.bokee.com/
<kk> jusss,啥网址y eexpress的博客
<MeaCulpa> blogghina?
<MeaCulpa> blogchina.
<ofan> jusss: 我初高中的时候也爱到处搞博客
<kevinyings> ofan 内容都是搞基？
<ofan> kevinyings: 那时候还不流行基
<kevinyings> ofan 拉拉
<jusss> ofan: 我就在高中时候有过一个blogger后来blogger被墙后就没搞过这种东东了
<Oooops> 没一个真的。 jusss
<ofan> jusss: 我最早的也是blogger
<jusss> Oooops: 别人冒充你？
<ofan> 那时候国内blog都还是静态的
<Oooops> 不是啊。都是不好用的。测试而已
<bestwish> 截图我发上去了啊。
<bestwish> ofan: 还在不。。
<Oooops> 常用邮箱，倒是都我占用了。出来gmail
<Oooops> 除开
<ofan> bestwish: 哪里
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，这个烤CPU  taskset  0x00000008 yes > /dev/null &
<ofan> bestwish: 链接
<bestwish> http://imagebin.org/231721
<jusss> Oooops: gmail很难抢名字的
<bestwish> 亲。那是一部分。。
<ofan> bestwish: 你妹
<jusss> Oooops: 2006年那会还是收邀请才能注册的
<bestwish> ofan: 丫的。。怎么了。
<MeaCulpa> 每个core 设一个0x00000001开始
<ofan> bestwish: 1.5W部。。。你看得过来么
<ofan> bestwish: 打包发吧
<Oooops> 就是邀请，搞出来的事情。被抢了。
<bestwish> ofan: 哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 到现在还没刷出来，好慢
<kevinyings> bestwish 种子
<ofan> bestwish: 我说的是视频的预览图
<kevinyings> be
<bestwish> 不过有一些不能看。。
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 啥
<bestwish> ofan: 有些官方给封了。不过大部分能看。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: http://eexpress.bokee.com/
<jusss> Oooops: 不过当时可以去国外网站刷码注册，俺当时注册了个
<kevinyings> bestwish 你先看一遍，好的，挑出来做好种子，大家传播
<ofan> kevinyings: 看完一遍我们就见不到他了
<bestwish> ofan: 要求怎么这么高啊。。自己看把。我戒了
<kevinyings> bestwish 这能戒的？习惯啊
<bestwish> ofan: 滚。。。丫的。。
<Oooops> 我早忘记了。 MeaCulpa 你看啥
<ofan> bestwish: 有老婆的都戒不了，你骗谁啊
<bestwish> ofan: 要是谁要就给我邮箱
<bestwish> ofan: 哈哈。。
<kevinyings> bestwish 抓住判3年
<bestwish> 我是说戒。看了。。
<kevinyings> bestwish 罚你天天看
<bestwish> 这是我下载东西的时候顺便下的。
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我用opera看的那个网站，不卡
<kevinyings> bestwish 撸不动为止
<ofan> bestwish: 1.5W部，你顺的太多了吧
<bestwish> kevinyings: 其实翻墙可以看。最新的日v本的啊。
<jusss> 一天没吃饭了
<bestwish> 那些老了。我不值得看了。
<kevinyings> bestwish 都是假的，还有吗
<kevinyings> 有码
<ofan> jusss: 快死了
<bestwish> kevinyings: 只有这1.5W 了。。
<Oooops> 本人邮箱 [12369achimnostyz]{3,4}\.com
<kevinyings> bestwish 我说有码
<jusss> ofan: 晚上不知道吃啥
<kevinyings> bestwish 不是有吗
<bestwish> kevinyings: 只有这些了。
<ofan> bestwish: 你看看， Oooops 就是有老婆的
<jusss> Oooops: 这是啥邮箱。。。
<kevinyings> bestwish 被打败了
<kevinyings> ofan 这邮箱能被申请出来？
<Oooops> 你不会正则嘛
<ofan> 洗脚去
<bestwish> kevinyings: 我说啊。。要是真相看。翻个墙。。去日本网站。什么都有。。都是最新的。。我经常看啦。。嘿嘿。
<bestwish> Oooops: 你的邮箱我怎么看不懂啊。
<jusss> Oooops: 不会
<kevinyings> Oooops 靠，这种邮箱，维护的人倒霉了
<jusss> Oooops: 还没学脚本
<bestwish> Oooops: 能给个。。方便的邮箱白。这个邮箱能不能行啊。
<ofan> bestwish: 刚才还说戒看了
<bestwish> ofan: 额。被发现了。
<kevinyings> 原来是直接正则写的，我还以为有这种邮箱
<Oooops> 。。就是那些字母列表，选3，4个单词，组合起来，只要是有效的服务器，就是我的。
<bestwish> Oooops: 额。。这么牛啊。。
<Oooops> 欢迎发垃圾邮件
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32796058/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 喜欢男程~坐标魔都~有长的好看点的单身男程吗？
<ofan> 男程。。
<kevinyings> Oooops 所有符合规则的邮箱都是你的？不然不是骚扰吗？
<hamo> roylez: 渣席
<bestwish> Oooops: 那我就按照那个给你发了啊。。
<jusss> Oooops: n长时间没登陆过gmail了
<hamo> imadper: 渣象
<hamo> adam8157: 渣蛋
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-10-12 16:42:37 +0800
<hamo> > "渣"*65535
<hamo> test
<hamo> > "渣"*65535
<kk> hamo, 不要玩机器人
<hamo> kk: ...
<mraandtux> 论坛是不是在下片了？
<hamo> kk: 渣k
<kk> hamo, 我们从来不谈论它之前。  ㍨ 
<roylez> hamo: 傻帽
<hamo> roylez: 傻冒是阿蛋
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-10-12 16:45:42 +0800
<roylez> hamo: 用四川话年 傻帽 看看
<hamo> roylez: 赶紧找个妹纸去，做美工，丑死了
<bestwish> Oooops: 我发了 啊。
<Oooops> 发了啥
<bestwish> 发不了啊
<kevinyings> bestwish 你可以人工拼几个
<bestwish> 你的邮箱怎么会是啊。
<Oooops> 你要用perl，遍历出所有可能，才能发啊
<bestwish> Oooops: 不懂。。
<kevinyings> Oooops 你良心会受谴责的
<Oooops> nnnd 啥嘛。
<bestwish> Oooops: 对。看黄黄会寒心的哦。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 神，发功
<Oooops> 不懂了
<kevinyings> Oooops 不是会有很多人收到不知所谓的邮件吗？
<bestwish> Oooops: 看来他别有用心啊。、
<bestwish> Oooops: 我不发了。。害俺。
<bestwish> Oooops: 丫丫的。
<Oooops> ... 这家伙还没明白意思
<hamo> roylez:  并不会四川话，求录音
<bestwish> 俺不懂。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网上有个二把vios的 /etc/security/user 干掉了... 要single user mode了
<kevinyings> Oooops 求神说明
<bestwish> 要是想要直接扣扣邮箱。不想要。落到。
<hamo> kevinyings: 求神要给神上供猪头肉的
<bestwish> 俺不懂你弄的是什么。。
<roylez> hamo: 就你那id的音
<kevinyings> hamo 只有猪耳朵
<jusss> hamo: 多撸上那个说各种语言的帖子咋没了
<Oooops> 掐掐你们的脸蛋。下班。
<hamo> jusss: 搜索嘛
<hamo> kevinyings: 神没要你的猪耳朵就走了
<jusss> hamo: 总共才两页。。。
<mraandtux> 为什么论坛404了
<bestwish> 我看书。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我前面就说，湖南读书怪太多
<hamo> jusss: 2页是只有1周的，你看header那里能选择时间的
<root____3> hello all
<jusss> hamo: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 全国奥赛最强之——长沙市一中、湖南师大_长沙市一中
<kevinyings> hamo 神喜欢蛤蟆的大腿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Failed to get bus connection: Could not connect: Connection refused
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 起个evince，居然出这毛病不能启动
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他大爷的dbus
<mraandtux> 为什么论坛404了
<mraandtux> 怎么没人回的
<adam8157> hamo: hama + homo
<hamo> mraandtux: 让你们来irc上吹水呢
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo> adam8157: 说你伤心处了吧！
<mraandtux> hamo: 为什么论坛404了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我全局-dbus -gstreamer -pulseaudio
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还是gentoo安逸吧
<hamo> mraandtux: 鼓励你们来irc上吹水啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: dbus怎么招你了？不错啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 费电
<kevinyings> hamo 神的邮箱好像没@
<kevinyings> hamo 所以神给的是域名
<hamo> kevinyings: 神嘛...你发邮件前心里默念神几句，邮件就会自动过去啦..
<mraandtux> hamo: 好像oneleaf在下片
<imadper> 烧纸就好了...
<imadper> 发毛邮件
<hamo> imadper: 渣象
<imadper> 之前不都是, 往孔明灯上写字, 飞到天上,  ee就收到了
<imadper> hamo: 渣hama
<imadper> hamo: 错了, 渣hama+homo
<kevinyings> h[ao]mo
<kevinyings> h[ao]mo 蛤蟆
 * hamo 随时受不了！哼！
 * ofan 求推荐电影
<kevinyings> perl中的.
<kevinyings> 是匹配一个字符还是多个
<kevinyings> ？
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥?
<adam8157> huntxu: 错了
<adam8157> roylez: 囡囡也教授了....
<kevinyings> adam8157 perl中的.
<adam8157> kevinyings: 当然是一个
<kevinyings> 匹配着一个还是多个字符
<kevinyings> adam8157 我误解神了
<roylez> adam8157: ?
 * microcai 这么久了都没人来 @ 我
<adam8157> roylez: https://twitter.com/lainme993/status/256672009814167552
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y lainme (lainme993) on Twitter
<adam8157> @microcai
<imadper> @microcaicai
<adam8157> @caicaiphd
 * microcai 感动ing 
<kevinyings> Oooops 在吗，神？
<kevinyings> @microcai
<kevinyings> irc 也可以@吗，还是@已经超越国界了
<microcai> kevinyings:  早就超越国界了
<roylez> adam8157: 笨，TA而已
<imadper> kevinyings: 直接 说名字, 就跟有@一个效果
<kevinyings> microcai 亲一个
 * roylez 下班
<microcai> roylez: 真早
<kevinyings> imadper
<microcai> kevinyings:  打死异性恋！
<kevinyings> 啊啊啊，这么早下班，各种羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<kevinyings> microcai mm不要打偶啊
<ofan> microcai: 你也入教了？
<kevinyings> ofan 基教？
<I_am_God> sssssssssssssssssssqqsasfcxz
<adam8157> asdfghjkl;'
<microcai> ofan: 没
<microcai> imadper: 死出来
<jusss> salsa咋发音
<mraandtux> jusss: sao-sa
<imadper> microcai: 啥?
<jusss> mraandtux: 哦
<microcai> imadper:  给 gentoo 打包去！
<imadper> microcai: 刚决定maintain这个包... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=140577
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: #140577 - RFA: knews -- Graphical threaded news reader - Debian Bug report logs
<imadper> microcai: 不过刚发现, 这个包... 十年前的了... 我槽...
 * \rs 至今不會寫ebuild
<wzssyqa> imadper: 你还在用？
<imadper> wzssyqa: 没了...
<wzssyqa> imadper: 没人用的东西就让它默默死去吧
<imadper> wzssyqa: 有人用的, 多数都有maintainer了吧?
<wzssyqa> imadper: 非
<wzssyqa> imadper: debian里缺的包还很多很多
<imadper> wzssyqa: 不用在这里面找?
<imadper> wzssyqa: http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/rfa_byage
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Debian -- Packages up for adoption, organized by age
<wzssyqa> imadper: 有个ubuntu里有的debian里还没有的包列表
<jusss> 该吃饭去了
<imadper> wzssyqa: 恩, 我去找着去
<jusss> 吃饭去
<wzssyqa> imadper: 那里边的包大部分还进不去的原因是没人维护以及有点脏
<imadper> wzssyqa: 恩, 要找到合适自己的包才行...
<wzssyqa> imadper: 邮箱
<wzssyqa> imadper: http://utnubu.alioth.debian.org/missing/byname/
<kk> wzssyqa ⇪ t: List of packages in Ubuntu missing from Debian, sorted by name
<wzssyqa> imadper: 还有就是找包的时候，看看过时没
<imadper> wzssyqa: ok, 我去看看去
<MeaCulpa> imadper: .
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 读新闻组的？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 比slrn好在哪里...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: slrn是啥??
<wzssyqa> imadper: 还有就是getdebs上看看
<wzssyqa> imadper: 哪些包没有在仓库里，也可以搞
<imadper> wzssyqa: 恩, 好~
<MeaCulpa> imadper:  news reader
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没用过, 不知道...
<wzssyqa> imadper: 反正留下的这些包的编译系统往往非常残废
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你不知到nntp, 新闻组？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那这个不是news reader?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: nntp知道...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过我不看...
<wzssyqa> imadper: 编译系统不残废的，基本上都有了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...你不是要maintain http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=140577
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: #140577 - RFA: knews -- Graphical threaded news reader - Debian Bug report logs
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这不还没maintain呢嘛...
<imadper> wzssyqa: 恩, 先找找看
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<kevinyings> 你们饭吃没？
<MeaCulpa> 估计不是读nntp的，rss之类的而已
<kevinyings> 出来一起吃吧
<imadper> rss可能性大...
<MeaCulpa> libpng..
<MeaCulpa> X 的没意思
<riaqn> 几点了现在
<maplebeats> systemd启动我的无线网卡，一会是eth1,一会又 是eth0。。。有什么办法解决么
<kevinyings> maplebeats 同求
<kevinyings> 哥的网卡是p1p1
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你可以改名
<kevinyings> 在启动的时候改名
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 讨厌麻烦。。
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 改名不如写个小脚本。。。只是因为拔号的时候老是要换网卡好烦啦
<kevinyings> maplebeats 大神吃饭去了，我与你同求
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 并行启动也有弊端啊。。。悲剧
<kevinyings> maplebeats 启动网卡也并行，有木搞错啊
<tolit> 大家好，Linux下有什么好的上网行为控制软件吗，谢谢！
<maplebeats> tolit: 流量控制？
<tolit> maplebeats 嗯
<maplebeats> tolit: 目测肯定有。。。不过我不知道:(
<mayli> tolit: 流量还是限制访问站点？
<mraandtux> kk: help
<tolit> maplebeats 路由器功能很简单，不能具体设置，控制流量
<tolit> mayli 控制流量
<mraandtux> `new
<mayli> tolit: 可以在eth上设置发包的速度来限制带宽
<adam8157> bluezd: 实现啥了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 实现“个屁”
<bluezd> adam8157: 你幸福吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 我姓李
<bluezd> adam8157: 你性福吗？
<Router2> tolit 用tc
<tolit> Router2  刚google了下，正在看
<tolit> Router2 老是有人下东西，搞的网速很卡
<Router2> tolit 有免费的流控，效果还不错，不过FREEBSD平台下的
<tolit> mayli 刚google下，正在看那个tc
 * bluezd autojoin 怎么不好用
<chenhaixiao> 路由器页面一般可以控制网速啊
<Router2> tolit 你可以搜一下panabit
<tolit>  chenhaixiao 路由规则很简单，不能精确设置
<chenhaixiao> 可以控制上传和下载的速度已经够了吧
<tolit> Router2 那个tc比较复杂，感觉很不方便啊
<tolit> chenhaixiao 这个，没有。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 应该是autorejoin
<Router2> tolit 如果有多余的机子的话，免费版的panabit效果已经不错了
<tolit> Router2 木有，谢谢了
 * jiero 在家跳跳头撞上了门上面的梁。
 * jiero 后来从头发上发现大量组织液固体
 * jiero 吃多了。还是没长胖。
<AndyHou> Hello everyone
<jiero> centerpoint: 好久没见。
<centerpoint> jiero: 好久不见
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没paypal可用了。
<jiero> centerpoint: 现在清闲了来看看？
<jiero> Freebuilder: 小建。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 64位更新源原问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389638 请问一下64位版本和32位版本的更新源不一样么？ 如果不一样有没有人提供个可以用的源啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 bofrobber — 2012-10-12 18:42
<jiero> gnome 3.6 的发行版有什么啊。
<wzssyqa> jiero: fedora 18, ubuntu 12.10, debian experimental
<wzssyqa> jiero: arch就更不用说了吧
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。刚看arch的抱怨说没有啊。
<wzssyqa> jiero: arch竟然会没有。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=389633
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Arch怎么还不更新Gnome3.6？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> jusss: 奸商。
<jusss> jiero: ？
<jiero> jusss: 看到你就想到的。
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jiero> jusss: 你在哪个城市？
<jusss> jiero: 石家庄
<jiero> jusss: 又是河北的。。。
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jiero> jusss: 以前大多数人都是广东的。。。
<jusss> jiero: 我今天花700买了uig
<jusss> jiero: 买了一个山寨机
<jusss> jiero: 700买了一个山寨机
<kingbo> 请问Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750支持VT-d不
<jiero> jusss: 有钱。
<jiero> kingbo: 看intel官方站。
<jiero> kingbo:  http://ark.intel.com/products/30784/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6750-4M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
<kk> jiero,啥网址y ARK | Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6750 (4M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)
<kingbo> jiero: 谢谢
<AndyHou> Hello everyone
<jiero> AndyHou: blow up!
<AndyHou> jiero:啊哦，我只会这一句鸟语
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我装了ubuntu12.04后连不了网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389640 我的笔记本是华硕k53s，今天终于用u盘装好了ubuntu12.04,现在是机子双系统，win7和ubuntu12.04，现在问题是我用的网络是单位的，必须装赛门铁克（symantec endpoint protection) 但装了64位的赛门铁克安 …
<jiero> AndyHou: 你刚才骚扰了 Hello
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-10-12 19:28:21 +0800
<AndyHou> 掉线了……bad socket id
<AndyHou> test
<kk> AndyHou, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<mayli> ®™
<AndyHou> mayli: 很有创意啊
<StarBrilliant> > Time.now
<kk> StarBrilliant, 2012-10-12 19:38:03 +0800
 * microcai linus 言辞犀利啊，把  udev 开发者 kay 骂了个狗血淋头
<microcai> adam8157 你们 rh 公司又有人被 linus 骂了
<mayli> microcai: 传送门？
<microcai> mayli: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/3/484
<kk> microcai,啥网址y LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: udev breakages - was: Re: Need of an ".async_probe()" type of callback at driver's core - Was: Re: [PATCH] [media] drxk: change it to use request_firmware_nowait()
<Fa1c0n-China> 大家好，我来啦！
<adam8157> microcai: 被骂很正常吧...
<majia321> 很好奇有几家没被骂过？
<Fa1c0n-China> 你们在讨论什么呢？
<majia321> * microcai linus 言辞犀利啊，把  udev 开发者 kay 骂了个狗血淋头
<majia321> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/3/484
<maplebeats> 英文不好，求翻译。。。。
<Fa1c0n-China> ...
<Fa1c0n-China> 英文学的不好！
<maplebeats> 目测是kay不处理bug的patch还是什么。。。
<microcai> maplebeats:  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=827538
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Bug 827538 – DVB USB device firmware requested in module_init()
<microcai> maplebeats:  kay 拒绝处理这个 bug
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • vmware player 下Ubuntu12.04的分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389648 用VMwarePlayer安装的Ubuntu12.04的虚拟机，实体机时win7 64位，我的电脑显示屏是1366X768的，可是Ubuntu里面显示设置里只有一个1360X768，导致两侧有一点黑边，看起来倒是没问题，可是鼠标移动到那 …
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Freebuilder> 妈的，现在随便一台二手电脑，都比我的配置高。
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 你那是什么渣配置啊
<mayli> maplebeats: 是1骂别人不好，2是不处理patch，3是把问题留在了kernel
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 好配置
<zlei> eexpress:  有什么办法个以截获键盘事件吗?我插件还差一步啊.现在在插件和gimp都会捕获到键盘事件,我需要在插件启动后gimp捕获不到事件
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • Linux Mint KDE 下安装了MATE http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389654 各位好，我在Linux Mint KDE下面安装了MATE桌面，为什么注销近MATE之后既无法联网，桌面看起来没特效，就像没装驱动一样。 我需要重新在MATE下面安装ATI显卡和无线网卡驱动吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 da1vinci — 2012-1 …
<adam8157> bluezd: 明天我要躲rh的人远点
<bluezd> adam8157: 嗯，是啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 明天 rh 的人貌似好多好多啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼？？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: rh里情商低的人不少, 我躲个清净
<adam8157> bluezd: .
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ //
<ifire> gebjgd: 在么？
<mayli> ~
<hello_> shit
<ifire> 美丽？
<mayli> ifire: nonono
<ifire> 玛丽？
<mayli> ifire: nonono
<ifire> 惠普高新招聘Web OS开源系统工程师
<ifire> 魅力？
<ifire> 哈
<ifire> 是吧？
<ifire> 同事的电脑挂了
<ifire> 中病毒
<ifire> 无法开机进入系统
<ifire> 他电脑里面安装的是一个盗版的XP
<ifire> 要不要 趁机将他拉拢到Linux系统下
<ifire> 我在想
<maplebeats> ifire: 别给自己找麻烦。。。。
<ifire> 他已经习惯用win系统了
<ifire> 玩CF游戏
<ifire> 聊QQ
<ifire> 用YY语音聊天
<ifire> 登录QQ
<ifire>   空间
<maplebeats> 以前都喜欢嘛
<bestwish> 有没有人。。阿。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 没有人
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 网卡。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 网卡怎么了
<bestwish> maplebeats: 愁死我了。。学校就是不行。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 什么情况撒
<bestwish> maplebeats: 纠结啊。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 情况是。学校限制网速。。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 限制就限制啊
<bestwish> maplebeats: 关键是听歌都卡。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 那是学校的问题啊
<bestwish> maplebeats: 估计上的人多了。、
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我现在也卡得要死
<bestwish> maplebeats: 曾经的我。好想把学校的服务器。弄坏。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 找块砖头
<mayli> bestwish: stop spam read books
<bestwish> maplebeats: 中国什么时候能。。网速赶得上光
<bestwish> maplebeats: 砸坏不好。最后好是ddos整垮。
<maplebeats> bestwish: ....我会到处乱说我15M网速么
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你是要把我活活气死昂。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 而且只有30块/m哦
<maplebeats> bestwish: 是软妹币哦
<bestwish> maplebeats: 15M   。。额。。
<lainme> maplebeats: 哪家这么舍得
<bestwish> maplebeats: 恩。。看毛片不卡。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你那是什么啊。怎么这么快啊
<maplebeats> lainme: 中国电信
<bestwish> maplebeats: 着实羡慕。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 无线网
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。无限网卡？？
<maplebeats> bestwish: wifi....
<bestwish> maplebeats: 好想要。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 俺需要。。呜呜
<maplebeats> bestwish: 自己去买啊
<bestwish> maplebeats: 是无限网卡吗
<bestwish> maplebeats: 要是是的话。多少钱啊。。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: wifi...Chinanet
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我能告诉你我心动了吗
<maplebeats> bestwish: Chinanet！
<bestwish> maplebeats: 就我这网速。还一个月。40快钱呢。。而且。。很卡
<bestwish> maplebeats: 还有时间限制。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我家里要50块一个月呢
<maplebeats> bestwish: 不过是8M的。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 呜呜。而且只有250小时。上网时间。
<lainme> maplebeats: 已经比我家的便宜太多了
<bestwish> maplebeats: 坑啊
 * adam8157 我家那边 20M 两年960  送智能手机
<maplebeats> adam8157:口水
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你们是在打击我把
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不过不办手机的, 例如我家, 5M的光纤, 一年四五百的样子
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我们这里的无限还是移动的。。你说移动好好多通i信把非要做网络。还卡。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哦 有中国电信的 20M 一年四五百
<maplebeats> adam8157:我办了联通3G才享受到的600块8M。。。已经是极限速度了，没光纤
<bestwish> adam8157: 光纤。。这么好。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 移动？移动那破网？
<maplebeats> bestwish: 这辈子用过最SB的网就是移动的。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 是的。。而且只能用移动的。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 买个联通3G上网卡吧
<bestwish> maplebeats: 多少钱啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 买 wlan。。。看到原来外面有广告 20元 120小时。结果网上一查，只有 50小时，还是包月。。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 那就看你自己了
<jiero> maplebeats: 太失败了
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我在淘宝上买的号。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 好像无限网卡限制流量把。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我同学用无线网卡挺惨的，不敢看视频。。。流量受不了
<bestwish> maplebeats: 淘宝确实有好多好东西。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 理解。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 一个月就那么几个G  。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 话说移动有一点还是不错的。。就是。不限制流量。
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实。。。中国应该搞流量限制，去淘汰那些恶心的网站。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我们用来测WCDMA那个3G卡有20G的流量。。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 结果我们以为只有几百M。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 哈哈。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 其实中国移动联通电信。都想做网络是因为。可以自己加广告。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 搞得我们测试的时候好节约。。。结果今天交设备的时候才知道原来有20G。。。联通3G的速度还不错。。。WCDMA我们测试的平均在170KB/S左右
<bestwish> maplebeats: 有的网站确实没有广告。但是经过路由器。他们就给加上了。
<microcai> bestwish: 用 google 的 dns 就可以干掉广告
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我直接打电话给客服
<bestwish> maplebeats: 哇塞。。这么牛昂。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 火狐有干掉广告的白。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 因为我现在用的ubuntu。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 从根本上解决才是王道
<bestwish> maplebeats: 说的对。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 客服一般都会很蛋定的帮你去掉广告的
<bestwish> 是不是10086
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我办网的时候，联通客服像孙子一样
<bestwish> maplebeats: 那是。因为有大爷给他们送钱了。他们能不装孙子啊
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈, 中华英才网升级了, 可以注销帐号了 cc MeaCulpa roylez_ bluezd 
<bluezd> ......
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<maplebeats> ....
<bestwish> adam8157: 中华英才网是什么啊。。能吃 不。
<maplebeats> 最近投简历，不知不觉被注册了好多。。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 那网站是做什么的啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 我希望所有的网站都支持注销
<adam8157> 我们确认您取消了您的中华英才网账号。您所有的个人信息将会从系统中删除。如果您之前订阅过任何中华英才网的邮件，您的姓名将会在10日之内从邮件列表中删除。如果10日之后您仍然收到来自于我们的邮件，请联系我们 http://my.chinahr.com/contactus/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 联系我们: 让我们的专业人员来回答您的问题| Chinahr.com
<maplebeats> adam8157:目测，只能肉身翻墙才能办到
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额
<bestwish> maplebeats: 用ubuntu翻墙。。什么样的速度好啊。
<maplebeats> bestwish: vpn
<bestwish> maplebeats: 您老说的是富二代把
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我可买不起。
<jiero> bestwish: 。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 以前用proxy的时候网速还行。
<jiero> bestwish: 你一个月少吃一顿饭不会死的。
<bestwish> jiero: 。。俺肉身心疼。。。
<bestwish> jiero: 精神折磨。。
<jiero> bestwish: 。。。。。
<bestwish> jiero: 实在不行。俺还用proxy....
<bestwish> jiero: 中国也是。上个网站还重直
<bestwish> jiero: 弄的我还以为。自己网络有问题
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我农村种田的
<jiero> bestwish: 重置是和你搜索的关键词有关。
<hello_> 哈哈哈
<hello_> shit
<bestwish> jiero: 可是。俺是用网址上的啊。。刚打开。就重置了。
<hello_> 重置万岁
<maplebeats> 最喜欢重置了
<bestwish> 我昨天看论坛上能上扣扣。安装了。。可是就是看不到扣扣。纠结。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。重置那里吸引你了啊。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我就记得上国外网站被重置。。没想到上国内的一些还出毛病。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 看见别人被重置了就高兴啊
<bestwish> maplebeats: 死鬼。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 话说怎么解决艾。
<maplebeats> bestwish: goagent
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。。白说。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 意思就是翻墙白。
<jiero> bestwish: 我这里去百度一直重置
<maplebeats> bestwish: 反正我goagent全天开着，实在不行了才开VPN
<bestwish> jiero: 额。你是不是惹度娘子不高兴了。
<jiero> bestwish: 中国的商业公司的软件在linux下能用的几乎没有。
<maplebeats> jiero: 深度算不是商业公司
<bestwish> jiero: 中国确实该发展linux..
<jiero> bestwish: 看这个。 http://www.shellex.info/windows-survival-handbook-for-linuxer
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Linuxer的Windows生存指南 | SHELLEX!
<hello_> bestwish: 请问怎么翻的？
<jiero> maplebeats: 他们有windows版本的软件么。
<hello_> maplebeats: 请问如何翻？
<bestwish> jiero: 在看。
<bestwish> hello_: 在windows的时候我用的是wallproxy
<hello_> bestwish: ths
<bestwish> hello_: 去百度。。搜。猫理会。。。他那里有完整教程。
<maplebeats> jiero: 没有。。。但是我觉得一个py软件移植到win下不会困难。。。
<bestwish> hello_: 不过没有linux下的。
<hello_> bestwish: ths, wallproxy 用起来速度怎样？
<jiero> maplebeats: ...差很多的。
<bestwish> hello_: 网速不错。。
<hello_> bestwish: :)
<bestwish> hello_: 主要看谷歌姐姐。。
<bestwish> hello_: 她要是心情好。咱网速就和哦啊。
<hello_> beshwish: 她好吗？
<hello_> bestwish: 身材
<bestwish> hello_: 额。我说的是谷歌服务器。。
 * maplebeats 问个问题，systemd启动网卡顺序，有什么办法控制么。。。。
<adam8157> http://www.guanbi.org/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 关闭互联网 | guanbi.org–注销微博_注销qq服务_关闭博客_注销邮箱_注销账号账户
<hello_> bestwish: 谷姐看来被翻得很狠阿
<whi5key> 谁有wps  alpha5的包啊 求个
<bestwish> hello_: 额。。我只是有时候上她一次。。
<hello_> bestwish: 你破了
<hello_> bestwish: 记录
<bestwish> hello_: 。额。。哈哈哈。
<bestwish> jiero: 还在不。。
<hello_>  YY
<jiero> bestwish: ？
<bestwish> hello_: 。。翻墙好纠结。可以看到你想要看到的片。
<bestwish> jiero: 我看到文章了
<hello_> bestwish: 你要什么照片
<jiero> maplebeats: 碰碰你
<bestwish> jiero: 写的不错。
<maplebeats> jiero: 咦？
<jiero> bestwish: 。。。shellex是坏猫
<bestwish> jiero: 可是俺现在转到liunux上了。。我还寻思在这个系统上构建java开发环境呢。
<jiero> maplebeats: 为啥晚上你活动时，平时活动的都不动了
<jiero> bestwish:  java 啊。加油吧。
<maplebeats> jiero: 什么意思？
<bestwish> jiero: 我在思考我这个决定对不。。转到这个平台。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你去分析下今天 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs ，
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<jiero> bestwish: 随你的便。
<hello_> jiero: java爽吗，我在rh上死装不上
<maplebeats> jiero: 怎么了？我不懂的说
<bestwish> jiero: 我坚信自己的决定。
<hello_> jiero: java爽吗，我在rh5死装不上
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • sudo apt-get install ssh 出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389663 zh@ubuntu2:~$ sudo apt-get install ssh [sudo] password for zh: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用的软件包 ssh，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。 这可能意 …
<jiero> hello_直接直接 rpm
<maplebeats> jiero: 你是说我白天不在线？
<jiero> maplebeats: 走吧。
<jiero> maplebeats: 恩。
<maplebeats> jiero: 去实验室去了啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 测WCDMA一周了，测来不知道干什么。。。。
<bestwish> jiero: 你发的那个网站是什么啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是干嘛的呢。
<jiero> bestwish: 是shellex的个人站。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我是打酱油的
<jiero> bestwish: 你这都看不懂？
<bestwish> jiero: 有乱码
<jiero> bestwish: 。。。
<bestwish> jiero: 我看到的是乱码。。
<bestwish> jiero: 怎么回事。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 在学校待业，求内推...:(
<bestwish> maplebeats: 潜规则。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你干嘛的啊。
<maplebeats> jiero: web/linux/通信
<jiero> bestwish: 问 浏览器的。 问shellex
<microcai> 来吧，攻击 http://101.64.214.197/cgi-bin/hm-cgi/
<kk> microcai,啥网址y hm-cgi JSON 一览表
<bestwish> maplebeats: 这个专业不错嘛
<maplebeats> bestwish: 和专业没关系。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 那你这是。。我觉得你专业不错啊。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我学的3G
<maplebeats> bestwish: 电子信息工程，你来上嘛
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。。算了。3G是我的老婆。不能找小三。
<ifire> 电子信息工程都是弄防火墙阿
<maplebeats> ifire: 我们专业有个括号（通信方向）
<maplebeats> bestwish: 讨厌死了
<bestwish> maplebeats: 俺不怎么了解你们的专业。
<ifire> 哈
<bestwish> maplebeats: 俺觉得。电子信息工程的没有美女。。所以没有吸引力
<maplebeats> bestwish: 同感
<ifire> 主要是掌握生杀大权
<bestwish> maplebeats: 都理解。。
<ifire> 秒杀想要秒杀的网站
<bestwish> jiero: 俺解决乱码了。。
<bestwish> jiero: 丫的。原来用的是gb2312..。。果断换了。。utf
<bestwish> maplebeats: 话说你们是不是就是类似黑客的
 * adam8157 智联不支持注销, 不幸福
<maplebeats> bestwish: 不
<maplebeats> adam8157:你打算注销所有网站么。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 话说。中国军刀。。特好用。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 很多想注销的
<maplebeats> bestwish: 那是什么。。。
<jiero> bestwish: 。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 黑客憧憬的工具。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 想学的人。很多。但是学会的人。t特少。、、
<maplebeats> bestwish: 工具？不会，也不想学。。。
<hello_> shit
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我觉得自己写工具挺好的。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 中国军刀。用好了。。秒网站
<ifire> ？
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你写什么工具啊。给我个我玩玩。
<ifire> 名字够霸气
<maplebeats> bestwish: 你要是能把我博客秒了，我给你软妹币
<ifire> 中国的软件都是名字够霸气
<bestwish> maplebeats: 关键是我不会。
<bestwish> ifire: 那是。。
<maplebeats> ifire: 可惜只有名字霸气
<hello_> 我也写了一个叫shit
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你要是教我这个。我看看我有潜力把你。博客秒不。。嘿嘿。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 俺怀着学习的心。。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 主要是。。。肯定不会
<bestwish> maplebeats: why
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我是小白，大牛是蛋蛋主席他们
<bestwish> maplebeats: 小白有多白。。
<ifire> 汉白玉没有那么白
<maplebeats> bestwish: 写个hello world都要调试那种
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。。。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我懂了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你用啥桌面的来着。
 * jiero 根本不会写代码
<maplebeats> jiero: Awesome呢
<bestwish> maplebeats: 比我白的不少。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
 * maplebeats ....被awesome吓走了？
<bestwish> maplebeats: awesome是谁啊
<ifire> 近日，英国伯明翰大学安全研究团队发现3G移动手机存在一个很可以致用户成为非常容易被追踪对象的漏洞
<maplebeats> bestwish: 一个窗口管理器
<hello_> ifire: both shit
<bestwish> ifire: 什么情况。
<maplebeats> ifire: 追踪就追踪啊
<bestwish> ifire: 估计也没有人追踪咱们。
<ifire> http://www.oschina.net/news/33656/3g-hole?from=rss
<kk> ifire,啥网址y 3G 协议一漏洞将可能致用户被追踪 - 开源中国
 * maplebeats 昨天实验老师告诉我们，我们做实验的nokia C5价格是1W5
<bestwish> maplebeats: 。不会把。
<bestwish> maplebeats: nokia不是都不行了嘛。
<maplebeats> http://product.pconline.com.cn/mobile/nokia/400492.html
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y 【诺基亚C5】报价、论坛、图片_(Nokia)诺基亚C5最新报价_太平洋产品报价
<maplebeats> 就是这个手机
<maplebeats> just 1W5
<ifire> C5
<ifire> ？
<ifire> 黄金做的么？
<bestwish> 这手机我见过。
<maplebeats> ifire: 给我们做实验的手机而已
<ifire> 还是镶钻的阿？
<bestwish> 以前裸鸡一千五。。
<maplebeats> ifire: 什么功能都没有
<ifire> 那怎么要1万五阿？
<ifire> 嗯
<bestwish> ifire: 因为他是试验品。
<ifire> 可以买一大箩筐了
<bestwish> 哈哈。
<ifire> 不是实验品
<ifire> 是国家经费吧
<bestwish> 是不是还带什么设备了啊。
<ifire> 木有人审查
<maplebeats> ifire: 我们老师说。。。三星的只有2K。。
<ifire> 有些就是这样弄经费的
<ifire> 捞一笔
<ifire> 我们买一台电脑6000
<maplebeats> ifire: 老师说
<ifire> 单位买的要好几万
<maplebeats> ifire: 他们没买大唐电信的
<maplebeats> ifire: 大唐电信一台有8W。。。。
<ifire> 哈
<bestwish> 话说。贪官。。
<ifire> 那个是白金做的手机
<bestwish> 中国最不缺的就是官。
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 这个简直就是乱来
 * maplebeats 或许用来测试的手机有特别的功能吧，虽然我没有发现。。。。
<ifire> 能手神马功能？
<ifire> 能有神马功能
<maplebeats> ifire: 打电话啊
<bestwish> maplebeats: 有特殊的功能就是能够让贪官。。。更加贪
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于网络连接的问题求助，不是mentuhust,不是拨号。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389665 新人求指导，版本11.10的 ，以前在学校的时候还能用mentohust上网，后来换那种公司内网，就是直接自动获取ip的就不能联网了，在网上搜索很多网络配置 eth0 dhcp的也不行。下面 …
<ifire> 苹果都没有这么贵
<hello_> 贪官是贬意词，大家不要使用。
<bestwish> hello_: 要不禽兽也行。
<bestwish> hello_: 那用。。贪货行不。。
<ifire> 表哥
<hello_> bestwish: 只要人家不衣冠，没错的
<bestwish> hello_: 哈哈。
<ifire> 叫做表哥或者表叔
<bestwish> ifire: 叫婊子把。
<ifire> 最近表叔比较厉害
<ifire> KS
<ifire> KSHB
<ifire> 简直就是牛爆了
<hello_> bestwish: 人家也有儿女的，不要太过分了。
<bestwish> ifire: 话说我看论坛上可以装QQ。。我装了之后。怎么看不到啊。
<bestwish> hello_: 但是我最烦贪官了。
<maplebeats> bestwish: qq?有webqq for pidgin插件
<bestwish> maplebeats: 是的好像是那个。
<hello_> bestwish: 可能人家还有好多儿女人妻的，原谅他吧。人家鸭里达
<ifire> 哈
<bestwish> hello_: ..社会就是这样。。
<ifire> 畸形
<bestwish> ifire: 有人算计人。有人。欺骗人。
<ifire> 价值观念都被扭曲了
<ifire> 完全被颠覆了
<bestwish> ifire: 什么。
<ifire> 社会的价值观念被颠覆了
<hello_> 没有颠覆
<bestwish> maplebeats: 就是这个http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754
<ifire> 天还是蓝的
<kk> bestwish ⇪ t: 新的qq插件 pidgin-lwqq 12-10-06 更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ifire> 水呢
<ifire> 以前天还是蓝的
<ifire> 水还是能游泳的
<ifire> 照相是要穿衣服的
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我俺装了之后。。不知道怎么打开。。纠结。
<hello_> 人家追求得到了，而我就只是在play plane
<maplebeats> bestwish: pidgin插件嘛
<bestwish> ifire: 现在。。内衣都能穿外面了。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 肯定要装pidgin
<ifire> 嗯
<bestwish> maplebeats: 那是怎么用啊。
<ifire> 内衣神马的弱爆了
<ifire> 流行裸奔阿
<hello_> bestwish: 你也放弃追求了吗？你在play plane吗
<bestwish> ifire: 看满大街。。你能看到很多肉
<maplebeats> bestwish: 安装pidgin，然后打开它。。。
<ifire> 美名其曰：行为艺术
<bestwish> maplebeats: pidgin是做什么的啊。
<ifire> 做吃的
<bestwish> hello_: 什么啊。
<ifire> 吃货
<hello_> bestwish: 做饭的
<maplebeats> 很好吃
<ifire> 很哈的
<maplebeats> 可以烤来吃
<ifire> 也可以清蒸
<bestwish> 算了。我问都娘把
<ifire> 或者用来煲汤
<hello_> irc.freenode.net 的ipv6是？
<bestwish> 欺负我才来ubuntu是白。
<ifire> 木有欺负
<hello_> bestwish: hello ubuntu white!
<ifire> 你刚从煤矿类出来么?
<bestwish> hello_: 丫的。
<bestwish> 抽不要脸的。等我学成了。。藐视你们。。
<cleamoon> win，linux双系统，win是用xp好还是7好？
<ifire> 继续
<ifire> 7
<bestwish> ifire: 。。。。。
<hello_> cleamoon: kvm --> win | linux 好一点
<cleamoon> hello_, 那不会慢死...
<ifire> bestwish: 你继续
<bestwish> cleamoon: 我觉得。要想学。就装一个。
<ifire> 继续咆哮
<bestwish> ifire: 我继续什么啊。。。呀的。
<hello_> cleamoon: kvm很快的吧
<ifire> 咆哮
<bestwish> ifire: 没空理你。。正研究呢。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 那个...我会用linux...win用来玩游戏...
<cleamoon> hello_, 那也没有直接启动快吧...
<ifire> 双硬盘
<ifire> 最好的选择
<bestwish> 怎么不说把linux装移动硬盘啊
<ifire> 一个系统一个硬盘
<ifire> 干嘛装移动硬盘
<ifire> 就装在主机里面
<ifire> 双硬盘
<cleamoon> ifire, 我就是要双硬盘呀
<bestwish> ifire: 我们是笔记本。。。
<cleamoon> ifire, 但是不知道win装哪个
<ifire> 硬件配置速度快的话装Win7
<ifire> XP淘汰了
 * maplebeats 想当年我切换系统只有20秒。。。
<cleamoon> ifire, 所以不是应该装xp更快吗？
<hello_> cleamoon: 直接启动-->没鸟用 :-D
<hello_> cleanmoon: 还好你就不是鸟了
<ifire> 我是说要是你的硬件配置高的话，可以装Win7
<hello_> cleamoon: 还好你就不是鸟了
<ifire> 硬件配置不高，就装XP
<bestwish> 话说在这里聊天能懂很多。
<cleamoon> ifire, 装7的配置是有的，但是那样装xp不应该更快吗？
<hello_> cleamoon: 你有双硬盘更要kvm...比直接启动快多了
<ifire> 快不鸟
<hello_> bestwish: 恭喜你！
<hello_> bestwish: 上帝眷顾你！
<ifire> XP上一些新版软件不支持硬件加速
<bestwish> hello_: 谢谢。。以后经常来这里。。。
 * maplebeats 今天的问题解决了。。。:因为udev同时加载所有模块，所以一些设备可能初始化顺序不同。例如同时有两个网卡时，它们总是在eth0和eth1之间变来变去。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我发现我很小白。
<cleamoon> ifire, 就是说是驱动问题吧
<ifire> 不是
<ifire> 系统的机制
<ifire> 老了
<ifire> 不支持一些新的特性
<maplebeats> udev是异步加载，坑爹
<hello_> cleamoon: 以前xp是64m可以装的，你用xp的时候最少是多少？   软件垃圾
<maplebeats> XP上不能用双显卡！
<ifire> 果断Win7了
<ifire> 木有别的考虑
<hello_> cleamoon: xp可以淘汰了。。
<cleamoon> hello_, 最少什么？
<maplebeats> 我家里电脑还是XP呢，用得上好。。。非常喜欢
<hello_> cleamoo: ram
<zl> 不如 等win8
<cleamoon> ifire, ... 好吧
<ifire> WIN8就是VISTA的翻版
<cleamoon> hello_, 最少的时候是128mb，还能使的
<zl> ..........
<ifire> win8的命运和VISTA一个熊样
<ifire> 不被看好
<hello_> cleamoon: 如果你不用“主流”软件，可以xp，快很多
<ifire> 当你预装vista系统的机器都被降级到XP
<ifire> 所有人都吐槽VISTA
<cleamoon> hello_, 不用主流软件就不用win了...
<ifire> 到了最后，微软终于承认vista是个垃圾
<zl> 其实一直用的是 xp win7用着 不习惯
<hello_> ：-D XP要"装酷" .net 和 dll 要吧XP摧残了
<ifire> 等你用习惯Win7，到win8你又觉得不习惯了
<zl> 吾现在的xp上还用的IE6
<hello_> zl: 你是病毒传播者
<ifire> 哈
<ifire> 我也还在用XP
<hello_> zl: bs两下你
<ifire> 不过我的XP上没有连接网络的
<ifire> 我不用来上网之类的
<ifire> 我用XP有特殊用途
<zl> 。。。
<hello_> zl: :-D
<ifire> 我在XP下面安装了一个复制手机号码卡的软件
<hello_> zl: if (你使用的是ghost xp){printf(再bs多一下你)}
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<hello_> zl: if (你使用的是ghost xp){printf(”再bs多一下你“)}
<maplebeats> 没打分号
<ifire> 用的是原版的xp
<hello_> zl: 我也不想比bs...转行。。。
<ifire> 没有任何的软件
<ifire> 就是安装了一个复制手机号码卡的套件
<ifire> 复制的号码是自己用的
<ifire> 多部手机同时使用一个号码
<ifire> 共用一个号码
<hello_> ifire: ubuntu9.04就有了。。。比你的套件还好用，，，支持多个厂商
<ifire> 这样就不用老师换卡
<ifire> 老是换卡
<bestwish> ifire: 这么牛吗
<bestwish> hello_: 那是什么啊。。
<ifire> hello:什么套件？
<bestwish> hello_: 什么套间。。
<ifire> ？‘
<hello_> ifire: 我木用ubuntu...问重置大神吧
<ifire> 重置？大神》
<bestwish> hello_: 你不是说ubuntu上有吗
<ifire> 我还以为你用过呢？
<hello_> bestwish: 总统套房。。。
<ifire> 你这是忽悠阿
<ifire> 老大
<bestwish> hello_: 。。额。
<ifire> 害我高兴
<ifire> 哈
<bestwish> hello_: 我还以为有好东西呢。。
<ifire> 要有专门的手机号码读卡器
<hello_> ifire: 真的有...linuxeden.com都发过报道。。
<ifire> 以及空白的手机卡
<bestwish> 好厉害的样子、
<ifire> 就是一卡多号的那种
<bestwish> 一卡多号。。？？？
<bestwish> 怎么做到的啊。、
<bestwish> ifire: 。。
<ifire> 把你的号码复制出来 a
<bestwish> 哇塞。
<ifire> 然后写到另外一张空白号码卡上
<bestwish> 算了。我用不到。
<ifire> 好用
<ifire> 我就需要这样的卡
<bestwish> 我连手机都懒的拿。就怕电话
<ifire> 因为听我同时使用多部手机
<bestwish> ifire: 。。阿。
<ifire> 这个手机没电，另外一个手机还可以继续使用，
<bestwish> ifire: 你是大忙人啊。
<ifire> 不用把号码卡取出来
<bestwish> ifire: 我懂了。
<bestwish> ifire: 那是个软件吗
<ifire> 一个手机里面有多个号码
<bestwish> ifire: 然后找个读卡的。
<ifire> 可以自由切换
<bestwish> 额。。。
<bestwish> 有说明白。。给个网址
<ifire> 比如说，我有一张号码卡是用来上网的，里面的上网套餐是不限制流量的
<ifire> 我可以把它复制到一张空白卡上
<ifire> 用来上网
<bestwish> 我想用。
<ifire> 你搜一下一卡多号
<bestwish> 好的
<ifire> 网上有详细的介绍
<bestwish> 看到了。
<bestwish> 我现在想更多的了解ubuntu..
<ifire> 看书
<ifire> 你可以下载一些PDF文档回来看看
<bestwish> 嗯呢。有没有好一点的书。。建议一下。
<ifire> 有一本书叫做 完美应用Ubuntu
<maplebeats> bestwish: LFS的doc
<bestwish> 嗯呢。。这两天我要恶补。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 那是。？
<ifire> 另外一本叫做Ubuntu服务应用最佳方案
<maplebeats> bestwish: 那是一个蛋碎的玩意
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你是让我看源代码
<bestwish> ifire: 听从指教。
<ifire> LFS是讲述如何从头构建一个linux系统
<bestwish> 推荐的东西就是好。
<bestwish> ifire: 嗯呢。
<bestwish> ifire: 我下载了。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 恭喜你，一周的时间没有了
<ifire> 哈
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。。。呜呜
<ifire> 那是非常值得的
<bestwish> 不过比打游戏强多了。
<ifire> 当你熟练掌握这些知识以后
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 一周？一个月全倒哧明白就不错了...
<bestwish> 嗯嗯。。谢谢。。由心的。
<ifire> 慢慢研究拉
<ifire> 鲁班学艺
<ifire> 的故事
<bestwish> cleamoon: 我是慢慢钻。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 一年？
<bestwish> cleamoon: 我的意思是周末好不容易有时间。。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 哦。。。那你一个月应该也搞不明白。。。
<ifire> 学一门手艺3个月就学会了
<bestwish> ifire: 其实在学校老师教的都是皮毛。
<ifire> 和三年学会的手艺区别是
<ifire> 三个月学会的手艺是看在眼里
<bestwish> ifire: 老师教的是基础。和自学的能力i.
<ifire> 花三年学会的是真正学会在心里
<bestwish> ifire: 教导的对。
<cleamoon> ...3年学会linux很值的
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 包括内核么。。。
<ifire> 你学习到的知识会让你会受用一辈子
<bestwish> cleamoon: 我觉得也是。曾经我玩ubuntu后来放弃了。但是我觉得很遗憾。所以就重新开始了。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 可能包括吗...
<bestwish> ifire: 阿嫩。
<bestwish> ifire: 嗯嗯。
<bestwish> 打错了。
<bestwish> 、遇到你们很幸运。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我觉得完全可能。。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 没什么幸运的啦，我也是先用ubuntu，后来放弃了，然后再用就直接跳到arch了
<bestwish> 内核不好学把。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 学通不可能
<basil_0> 对于初学者来说 还是 ubuntu比较容易接受吧
<bestwish> 要是学通的多了。。那么中国的操作系统也就不远了。
 * maplebeats 我喜欢ubuntu，超喜欢unity
<cleamoon> 第一天还不知道什么是浏览器，第二天想用gentoo，那就是给自己找事
<bestwish> maplebeats: 哈哈。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我用awesome...对华丽的画面过敏...游戏配置开高了都头晕....
<ifire> 可以从一些最基本的应用开始学起
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 握手，我也是awesome。。。
<ifire> 学以致用
<ifire> 慢慢积累
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我是WOW老玩家
<bestwish> 嗯呢。
<zlei> pygobject 如何在窗口创建会自动调用一个函数?
<bestwish> 其实我听喜欢lol..但是现在玩不了了。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, wow的特效还好，什么fps就受不了了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, awesome和unity一起使？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我只是喜欢unity而已。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我才没这么蛋疼去编译unity到arch上呢
<bestwish> 你们都用unity玩游戏？？
<maplebeats> bestwish: 。。。unity和游戏没关系。。。
<bestwish> 喔喔。是游戏开发工具。
<hello_> 哈哈啊好
<hello_> 啊好啊哈
<hello_> shit
<bestwish> 你们聊。碰到我不懂的我就度娘
<bestwish> 嘿嘿。
<hello_> bestwish: rm -rf /
<bestwish> hello_: 什么东西
<bestwish> 是权限把。
<hello_> bestwish: 哈哈
<bestwish> 是不是啊。。
<hello_> bestwish: 不要试了，会死的
<bestwish> 我好像记得是哎。
<basil_0> 是删除 什么吧
<hello_> bestwish: 你是好学生
<bestwish> hello_: 中么了啊。
<bestwish> hello_: 额。。什么情况啊
<bestwish> hello_: 什么情况啊 、
<maplebeats> bestwish: 试吧，不试怎么行呢。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 把自己系统删了很好玩的
<bestwish> maplebeats: 额。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 这是挖坑让我跳啊。
<maplebeats> bestwish: linux一大特色
<bestwish> 坑啊。。大坑。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 可以把自己删了
<bestwish> rm -rf /是这个吗
<bestwish> maplebeats: 在终端打这个会删除吗
<hello_> bestwish:  这个比你中的毒强地多了
<ifire> 猛
<bestwish> hello_: 。。怎么用啊。
<ifire> 完了以后就挂了
<hello_> bestwish: ...
<ifire> 你在虚拟机可以试试
<ifire> 可以在虚拟机上折腾
<ifire> 不怕
<bestwish> ifire: 。。在浏览器中打这些代码？？
<hello_> bestwish: 去baidu用！把他的系统干掉！
<ifire> 把虚拟机弄坏了也没事
<ifire> 在终端上使用的命令
<ifire> 删除文件的
<hello_> bestwish: 去baidu用！把他的系统干掉！
<hello_> bestwish: 去baidu用！把他的系统干掉！
<hello_> bestwish: 去baidu用！把他的系统干掉！
<ifire> 哈
<kk> hello_: .. ..
<bestwish> hello_: ！  大坑。这个是用来做什么的。
<bestwish> ifire: 看到了把。。大坑。又给俺挖坑。
<bestwish> 欺负俺。。。
<hello_> bestwish: 挖坑没有罪，你跳坑就是你的错拉
<bestwish> hello_: 俺幸好没有跳。。
<hello_> bestwish: 下面有财宝！
<bestwish> 以后叫他blackfire
<bestwish> hello_: ....有美女我就跳了。
<ifire> 你要是在你的系统上输入这命令就会把你系统里面的文件删除掉
<hello_> bestwish: 有美男！
<maplebeats> 腾迅在重庆笔试有1000人参加。。。尼妈这是考四级啊
<ifire> TX现在是业界龙头阿
<hello_> maplebeats: 重庆人才多，应该的
<ifire> 数一数二的
<bestwish> 这个命令我要记住。
<hello_> maplebeats: 相信过两年，TX具夸了.  :-D
<hello_> maplebeats: 相信过两年，TX就垮了.  :-D
<ifire> 删除文件/目录：rm
<ifire> 用户可以用rm命令删除不需要的文件。该命令的功能为删除一个目录中的一个或多个文件或目录，它也可以将某个目录及其下的所有文件及子目录均删除。对于链接文件，只是断开了链接，原文件保持不变。
<ifire> 语法：rm [选项] 文件
<ifire> 说明：如果没有使用-r选项，则rm不会删除目录。
<ifire> 该命令的各选项含义如下：
<ifire> -f 忽略不存在的文件，从不给出提示。
<ifire> -r 指示rm将参数中列出的全部目录和子目录均递归地删除。
<bestwish> 好吧。。那我有空拿别人机子试试。
<hello_> bestwish: 很好！
<ifire> rm -rf / 就是没有任何提示把根目录下所有文件和目录都删除
<bestwish> 昨天我看到这个命令了。
<bestwish> 没想到可以这样。
<ifire> 别乱用
<bestwish> 看来学习。要多脑筋啊。
<ifire> 把人家的重要文件都弄没有了，你就麻烦大了
<bestwish> ifire: 让我想起了。黑客注入工具了。
<bestwish> ifire: 能想到这个的是人才啊。
<ifire> 要试验，也是要在自己的虚拟机上实验就可以了
<ifire> 安装一个虚拟机
<bestwish> 知道啦。
<ifire> 然后可以在上面进行各种使用实验
<bestwish> ifire: 话说我有个同学给我挖坑。。放学路上问我java老师好不好。我没说话。。回头看见老师在我后面。。这坑挖的
<bestwish> 嗯。。必须安装。。
<ifire> 你这个同学够坑的
<cleamoon> 别傻了，直接用 rm -rf / 只会得到一堆 Permission denied.
<ifire> 改天学习好 了可以整整他
<bestwish> cleamoon: 意思是。。被系统否决了。？
<ifire> 攻击他的电脑主机
<bestwish> ifire: 嗯哪。
<bestwish> ifire: 丫的。当时把我气的。
<ifire> 直接用，应该是没有足够的权限
<cleamoon> bestwish, 没权限直接删根目录的
<bestwish> 原来是这样。
<bestwish> 要用sudo才行把。
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> sudo 然后输入密码
<ifire> 回车
<ifire> 你的系统也就挂面了
<bestwish> 放心我没实验。。
<cleamoon> 要是我能用baidu主机，我就直接用 :(){ :|:& };:
<ifire> 猛攻阿
<cleamoon> ifire, 我习惯强取
<bestwish> 我就想攻击。谷歌。看看他到底有多少好资料
<cleamoon> ifire, 虽然不是永久伤害，但是有趣
<ifire> 直到你获取那个坑爸爸的系统管理权限
<cleamoon> bestwish, 你想多了...真的想多了....
<bestwish> 嘿嘿。
<bestwish> 谷歌啊。。真好用。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 连接被重置
<bestwish> 是的。。只能翻墙。。唉。
<bestwish> 不行。明天我必须把翻墙弄好。。纠结死我了。
<ifire> 你还攻击孤狗呢？
<cleamoon> NND，定张火车票，给我附带一个死亡保险...受益人还不是我家人...
<ansik> 谁知道显示终端下颜色设置的脚本？
<ifire> 你先自己做一个网站，然后自己攻击
<bestwish> 哈哈。
<ifire> ansik: 放狗搜索
<maplebeats> ansik: 你是说字的颜色？
<bestwish> 你们怎么都不睡觉啊。
<ifire> 不睡觉
<ifire> 白天睡觉
<ifire> 晚上不睡觉
<bestwish> 额。。无语。
<ifire> 干嘛无语
 * maplebeats 白天晚上都不睡觉的路过。。。
<ifire> 看到了没？
<bestwish> 你们狠。
<ifire> 这个耕牛
<hello_> shit
<ansik> maplebeats: 就是你在.Xdefaults里定义的颜色，更直观的显示出来。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 你可以升仙了。
<ifire> 白天黑夜都不用睡觉
<hello_> shit
<hello_> shit
<ifire> 吃宵夜去
<bestwish> awesome是个桌面管理骑？？
<hello_> shit
<ifire> 柠檬排骨蒜蓉辣酱面
<kk> hello_: .. ..
<bestwish> ifire: 额。。少吃方便面。
<ifire> 自己煮的
<ifire> 不是方便面哇
<bestwish> ifire: 我现在看到方便面都难受。
<ifire> 不是方便面
<bestwish> 那就好。
<ifire> 自己弄的
<bestwish> 真幸福。
<hello_> fuck
<hello_> fuck
<ifire> 嘿嘿
<hello_> fuck
<bestwish> 上学上的。见到方便面就难受。
<ifire> 老大，表FXXK了
<bestwish> ifire: awesome是做什么的啊。
<ifire> 你搜索
<ifire> 我没有用过那东西
<bestwish> 链接重置。。
<bestwish> 气死。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 平铺窗口管理器
<ifire> 当你对一个东西不了解的时候，你可以先去搜索一下
<bestwish> 就看到一个有用的。。有图片。。还不能打开。
<ifire> 嗯
<maplebeats> bestwish: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Awesome_(简体中文)
<cleamoon> bestwish, 从小就是不吃早饭，现在还是很想念方便面...
<ifire> 用HTTPS
<bestwish> 我搜索了。大不开。
<maplebeats> bestwish: Awesome主要面向高级用户、开发者和那些希望完美控制自己电脑的图形界面的人。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我喜欢。
<ansik> dwm
<bestwish> cleamoon: 方便面有那么好嘛。。阿
<cleamoon> 我认为不用平铺，linux的价值就少了一半，要是不用terminal，那linux就没价值了...
<cleamoon> bestwish, 不是好不好...是我基本上一个学期就只能吃上一两回方便面...
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你的幸福好简单啊。
<SYSU_pineapple> 晚上好
 * maplebeats 平铺确实爽嘛
<bestwish> cleamoon: 我搜搜看。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 是不是很好用啊。
<maplebeats> bestwish: awesome够你折腾一周了
<bestwish> 额。。这不是有你嘛
<bestwish> maplebeats: 有你我就放心折腾了。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 是的是的，我是很知足的人
<hello_> 哈哈哈
<bestwish> cleamoon: 简单。而。。快乐。
<maplebeats> bestwish: 我是小白，去找大牛去
<hello_> 谁想出来赚大钱的，找我
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你一周就用熟awesome了？好快...
<bestwish> maplebeats: 话说大牛是谁。俺不知道啊。
<SYSU_pineapple> 大家都用什么irc客户端
<hello_> 我
<hello_> 是大牛
<cleamoon> bestwish, 有事问gebjgd和ofan
<bestwish> hello_: 什么赚钱啊
<bestwish> 好的。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 明白。
<maplebeats> hello_: 大牛你好
<maplebeats> bestwish: eexpress是神，
 * maplebeats 我没黑ee吧
<cleamoon> bestwish, adam8157也行
<hello_>     哈哈哈   哥们真天真。。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 还有一些，不过不常上
<hello_> printf("大牛永远不会说自己是大牛...");
<bestwish> cleamoon: 丫的。又重置了。
<hello_> bestwish: 重置如何解决。。。
<hello_> bestwish: 重置如何解决。。。郁闷了
<bestwish> hello_: 我觉得我应该翻墙了
<hello_> 谷姐 有被强暴了
<bestwish> hello_: 额。不强暴她我初步去。
<bestwish> 重置问题确实不知道怎么解决啊。
<hello_> bestwish: 你要强硬点，采能撞出去的。。。（点重新链接一万次）
<bestwish> 额。
<ifire> 挖地道过去
<ifire> 或者爬墙
<ifire> 找梯子
<hello_> bestwish: 无论精神上，还是肉体上，都要强硬！（恭喜你串过去了）
<bestwish> ifire: 来点实际的好不好啊。
<ifire> 拆迁工具也可以
<cleamoon> bestwish, 买个vps
<ifire> 把墙给拆了
<bestwish> ifire: 喂。。志个招
<ifire> 畅通无阻
<bestwish> 不解实际。
<ifire> 用代理
<cleamoon> bestwish, 买个vps
<SYSU_pineapple> django
<ifire> 比如你不能直接访问美国
<ifire> 那你就通过欧洲的代理服务器访问
<bestwish> ifire: 怎么？
<hello_> 121.34.242.226这是墙 想办法上她吧
<maplebeats> SYSU_pineapple: diango怎么了
<bestwish> 有美国的为什么不用美国的我用欧洲的啊
<SYSU_pineapple> 有搞这个的吗？
<ifire> 很简单阿
<ifire> 很明显，美国的服务器被Q了
<bestwish> 谷歌服务器有美国的好不好啊
<ifire> 你当然访问不了了
<ifire> 连接重置了
<ifire> 你怎么访问
<ifire> 要曲线救国
<bestwish> 懂了。
<ifire> 绕道
<bestwish> 这个意思我理解了。
<bestwish> ifire: 我想配置个。 好用的。。用软件就可以的。。好像ssH挺好的。
<ifire> 你要买个VPS
<ifire> 然后在上面开通ssh转发
<bestwish> 哦哦
<ifire> 要钱的
<ifire> 偶尔浏览一下
<ifire> 就没必要弄这个
<bestwish> 嗯呢。
<ifire> 除非是工作需要
<bestwish> 我决定了。。用ssh。。
<bestwish> 免费版的。。
<bestwish> 其实以前用google服务器挺好。
<ifire> 很少用孤狗的服务了
<ifire> 因为被阉割了
<ifire> 孤狗的很多服务都是经常连接被重置
<bestwish> 是啊。
<bestwish> 可是翻墙用到了啊。唉。
<ifire> 不用也没什么阿
<bestwish> 以前用他翻墙后很少重置了。
<ifire> 对FQ之类的没需求
<hello_> 不许翻！你以为你是猴子阿！
<cleamoon> 现在说话的都在墙内吗？
<hello_> 墙外是很危险的！
<ifire> 就是
<ifire> 在Q外面是波涛汹涌
<bestwish> hello_: 墙外风景无限好。
<hello_> 墙外有猎狗等着你！
<maplebeats> bestwish: 快去用awesome吧。。。这是大神的配置文件https://github.com/lilydjwg/myawesomerc/blob/master/rc.lua 。。。还有这是我的配置文件https://github.com/maplebeats/configuration/blob/master/awesome/rc.lua
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: myawesomerc/rc.lua at master · lilydjwg/myawesomerc · GitHub
<ifire> 水深火热当中
<bestwish> maplebeats: 谢谢啊
<bestwish> hello_: 猎狗？？？
 * maplebeats 谁去笔过腾迅的技术运营，都考些什么玩意。。。TCP/IP?linux?C？
<ifire> 德国拉肚子赖到中国头上来了
<bestwish> 额。
<bestwish> maplebeats: 谢谢啦。。我这就看看。
<ifire> 草莓，还有人敢吃么？》
<hello_> maplebeats: 刘白多横 有那几恒是你写的？
<maplebeats> hello_: ???
<maplebeats> hello_: 那是什么玩意
<maplebeats> hello_: awesome配置文件都是这样子的啊
<hello_> maplebeats: 你用那服务要钱吗？
<maplebeats> hello_: 什么服务？
<maplebeats> hello_: github?
<hello_> maplebeats: 你用那服务要钱吗？ 不收费吗   对
<maplebeats> hello_: github对开源项目免费
<hello_> maplebeats: 帮我也申请一个吧
<ifire> 您说您喜欢在 Linux 下工作吗？
<bestwish> maplebeats: 我正在安装awesome
<hello_> maplebeats: 哦
<maplebeats> hello_: 国产有gitcafe
<hello_> maplebeats: 感觉如何？？？
<maplebeats> hello_: 我不用
<ifire> 国产等于过铲
<hello_> ...
<ifire> 过了就铲
<maplebeats> hello_: github白天慢得要死，晚上比较快
<hello_> maplebeats: 不翻可以上吗？
<maplebeats> hello_: 当然可以
<maplebeats> hello_: 我博客就托管在github上
<hello_> ....
<hello_> maplebeats:  给我你地址。我去卡一下
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 博客感觉怎么样？回复麻烦所以很清净吧
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 回复不麻烦啊
<hello_> maplebeats: 国产的Open Source还 .com ???
<hello_> maplebeats: 国产的Open Source还 .com ???国内商业支持挺好的。。。阿
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 就是因为disqus太麻烦了，我才写了个简单的评论系统呢，这个评论系统还觉得麻烦我就无语了。。。
<maplebeats> hello_: github本来就是商业的啊。。。我还有VIP呢
<hello_> maplebeats: 多少钱办一个？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我说的是github自己让用的那个评论系统...那个巨sb呀...
<hello_> cleamoon: 他们是恐龙，不觉得的
<maplebeats> cleamoon: github自己没有评论系统啊
<maplebeats> hello_: 我是学生vip
<maplebeats> hello_: 申请的，两年
<hello_> maplebeats: 学生不用钱阿？
<maplebeats> hello_: 两年。。。
<hello_> ,...
<hello_> maplebeats: 叫我，我也去。。。
<maplebeats> hello_: 自己去申请啊，简单，只要个邮箱就行了
<hello_> ...
<cleamoon> maplebeats, github上面有推荐...Jekyll的那个...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我就是用的jekyll..................................................
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ........................................................
 * maplebeats 莫名其妙躺枪啊
<cleamoon> ma
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 给我你blog，我去看看...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: maplebeats.com
<hello_> maplebeats: 有大神的看吗？
<maplebeats> hello_: 什么大神？
<hello_> maplebeats: 有大神的看吗？linus
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你也是宅呀.........
<maplebeats> hello_: github上有linus
<hello_> maplebeats: 有大神的看吗？linus :-o
<maplebeats> hello_: 什么意思啊。。。。啊。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我不宅！你才宅呢
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ....你的blog已经回答了一切....不需要狡辩....
<bestwish> 睡觉了啊。
<bestwish> 困死了。。晚安。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 在github上搞blog，你不怕那天兲朝墙了github吗？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 墙就墙啊
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 换个地方继续挂
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我连gae都敢用，还怕github被墙么
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 看来你很不在乎订阅量归零呀...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: ==！我的原则就是，爱看不爱，又不是技术博客。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 纯宅blog？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 报怨blog
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 怨念blog
<maplebeats> 咒怨
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 的确有这种感觉.....
<hello_> maplebeats: 我把你的都看了。。。
<maplebeats> hello_: ...................
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那个，洗发水应该大部分都是滚死的吧...
<hello_> maplebeats: 请问你学过那些课程的？？？这么厉害。。。教我！！！
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 是玩死的好吧，滚不死。。。
<maplebeats> hello_: 全都不会
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我几次都是滚死的,,,玩只玩乱过.....
<maplebeats> cleamoon: .....叫你不看wki，叫你不看通知
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我那几次都是通知出来前死的....
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 那就是你自己的问题了》。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你blog右下角的，我调教了一下，有一句“什么什么为我而死”，点一下，变成“去死吧”......
<cleamoon> maplebeats, rp太差了.....晚一天滚都死不了.......
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 点它三次就会这样子
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我故意这么写的
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我都得到“去死两次”了.....
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我的意思是，点了三次之后，就只会显示去死了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, .....那那个“去死两次”是什么玩意？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 是她自己说的话吧
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 自己说的
<hello_> Lilydjwg :-D
<hello_> maplebeats: Lilydjwg :-D
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 你自己看代码嘛，很简单的也写得很垃圾
<maplebeats> hello_: 怎么了？
<maplebeats> hello_: 那个是百合仙子
<hello_> maplebeats: Lilydjwg :-D How are u>
<maplebeats> hello_: lilydjwg是百合仙子
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ......懒得找了
<Aoy_c> c
<hello_> maplebeats: 教我个办法。。。我看不了你fb...
<maplebeats> hello_: facebook?我不用
<hello_> maplebeats: Y?
<maplebeats> hello_: no why，我不喜欢SNS
<maplebeats> hello_: 你要是twtter上fo我，我到是挺高兴的
<hello_> mapleteats: 给我地址。。。
<hello_> maplebeats: 给我地址。。。
<maplebeats> hello_: titter.com/maplebeats.com
<maplebeats> ...
<maplebeats> hello_: twitter.com/maplebeats
<cleamoon> maplebeats, twitter有什么用呢？
<hello_> maplebeats: 上不了？。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 发牢骚啊
<maplebeats> hello_: 墙外的。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ......
<hello_> maplebeats: 你可以收到吗？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你想要你的牢骚充满世界吗？
<hello_> maplebeats: 你可以收到吗？ 你人在哪的？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我想要世界充满了ACG
<maplebeats> hello_: 我在重庆。。。。。。。
<hello_> maplebeats: 哦
<cleamoon> maplebeats, .........
 * maplebeats 终于可以不用早起了，今天可以想怎么玩就怎么玩了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 玩什么？wow？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 看动漫，我单linux怎么玩WOW。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 最近有什么好的推荐吗？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 没有，我一直在看老番
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你现在在看什么？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 美国海军航空母舰 1/4
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...那是动漫吗...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 在看动漫的路上不小心遇见的
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 顽劣家庭，超搞笑
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 新番？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 搜不到啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 老漫画
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我一般不看漫画
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ...都NND是动画党...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 嘿嘿，漫画我只有特别喜欢的才会看，主要是看得太快了。。。而且又是黑白，我不喜欢
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 快不好吗....
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 要快的话，我看它干什么。。。
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我是看动漫片头都不会跳的
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ....你强....至今能让我片头片尾都看的还只有clannad....
 * maplebeats 二战真惨
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 2战，谁打谁就2了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你自己造
<gebjgd> ofan: 体细胞
<gebjgd> ofan: 怎么没法发消息
<gebjgd> ofan: 你自己造
<gebjgd> ofan: 体细胞
<gebjgd> ofan: 我了个去 我竟然回复了你 很久的消息
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 现在看看win的gui和mac的gui 还有gnu的gui 一下就看出来什么是商业软件
<cleamoon> gebjgd, gnu有gui？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你觉得商业软件应该怎么样？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: gnome就是gnu的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, gnome是gnu的？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我觉得除了cocoa，gnome和mac的gui也没多大区别
<cleamoon> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/chinese_news/2012/10/121012_australia_chinese_crime.shtml
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y BBC中文网 - 两岸三地 - 澳洲中国留学生斗殴硫酸铁锤袭同窗
<ifire> gebjgd: 在干嘛？
<kk>  06:00
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<ofan> cleamoon: mac用的cocoa
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: .
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ??
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 小窗
<_____aaaa>  none?
<_____aaaa> ((null? l) quote())
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-13
<jusss> 感觉山寨机好强大
<jusss> mtk
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求教如何设置默认系统为字符界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389680 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 takeubuntu — 2012-10-13 8:56
<wangguohao> init 3
<jusss> 那是debian. .
<jusss> debianç³»
<wangguohao> 我的是arch
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求VimIM词库…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389681 下面地址都打不开，连接被重置！试了几百次了 标准字库： http://vimim.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/plugin/vimim.cjk.txt 海量词库： http://vimim.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/plugin/vimim.gbk.bsddb 英文词库： http://vimim.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/plugin/vimim.tx …
<jusss> mtk山寨机感觉好强大
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archbang刚安装，配置上网后，锐捷显示连网成功，就是打不开网页，ping也ping不通 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389682 我的配置如下： #/etc/resolv.conf nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4 nameserver 61.134.1.4 #/etc/rc.conf interface=eth0 address=*** netmask=*** gateway=*** #/etc/hostname chao #/etc/hosts 1 …
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<JacquesW> !echo $PATH
<zdf> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-220367-1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: CppDepend现在已经支持Linux - 开源时讯 LUPA开源社区
<jusss> 一到周末就没人。。
<jusss> mtk山寨机好强大
<jusss> 能看快播
<imadper> mtk早就双核跑android了
<imadper> adam8157_away: 你去和 hamo面基去没有?
<imadper> adam
<jusss> imadper: mtk比arm差很多吗？
<imadper> jusss: mtk不是arm吗?
<jusss> imadper: 俺小白，不清楚
<jusss> imadper: 感觉mtk很强大，俺一同学的mtk手机，一个星期充一次电
<imadper> jusss: nokia的好多手机也行
<jusss> imadper: 他是每天挂扣扣听音乐，一星期充一次
<imadper> jusss: 型号?
<jusss> imadper: 长虹，不知道型号
<imadper> jusss: 那你不买那个
<jusss> imadper: 没andchat.没k9mail.没screen filter.没快播，他那个手机
<imadper> jusss: 哦. 老mtk呀. 没意思.
<imadper> jusss: 费电是 android的问题
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx输入法加入搜狗词库后没有效果，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389686 用的fcitx-google拼音 在网上找了个很大的搜狗词库，然后生成ｍｂ文件，然后把ｍｂ文件放到/usr/share/fcitx/data/下 然后就没什么效果啊。 我哪儿弄错了吗？ linux35.png fcitx配置如下 …
<bestwish> 苦命的孩制啊。
<bestwish> 完美应用ubuntu。。网上能下载的好少啊
<dwj> ls
<dwj> .
<dwj> .
<dwj> kk: hi
<kk> dwj, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<dwj> .
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我投降了，请各位帮帮我squid http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389692 我是用ubuntu server 12.4 LTS版的，不知道什么原因sudo apt-get install squid死装不上。到底是什么回事。提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingcom — 2012-10-13 11:14
<imadper> 求内推!
<maplebeats> imadper: +1
 * maplebeats 跪求内推
<imadper> maplebeats: 等我离开rh, rh就需要新的intern了
<imadper> maplebeats: 到时候可以找人把你推过来.
<imadper> maplebeats: 只要你面试过了
<maplebeats> imadper: nice，怎么面法
<imadper> 电话面
<imadper> roylez_: 求再次内推....
 * maplebeats 我怕什么都不知道被鄙视，擦
 * imadper 先去做饭... 回来之后继续求内推....
<imadper> maplebeats: 你面过几个公司了?
<maplebeats> imadper: 0
<imadper> map
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你天天上irc干嘛?! 还不去找
<maplebeats> imadper: 在找呢........
<imadper> maplebeats: .... 投了啥公司了?
<maplebeats> imadper: 大公司我都投了
<imadper> maplebeats: 大公司? 18m之类的?
<maplebeats> imadper: 现在在我们这些地方招的人啊。。。全是。。。C#/java程序猿。。。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 你还真想在重庆找工作?
<maplebeats> imadper: 不。。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你自己投百度啥的呀
<maplebeats> imadper: 投了笔试面试远啊
<ofan> imadper: 要去IBM?
<imadper> maplebeats: 我见过从福建去广州面试的!
<maplebeats> imadper: 我穷得死人，笔试面试在成都我都去不起，一次4～5百啊
<imadper> ofan: 想去....
<imadper> maplebeats: 你看 cherrot
<imadper> ofan: 没地方可去了...
<imadper> ofan: 太弱了
<imadper> ofan: 想不到啥公司了.. 要不给说个公司名称?
<maplebeats> imadper: 腾迅。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 你投了?
<maplebeats> imadper: 明天笔试
<maplebeats> imadper: 正在改简历中。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 去呗. 笔试很容易, 面试靠运气
 * imadper 我能想象到 ibm和ms招聘现场会有多火爆...
<maplebeats> imadper: 腾迅笔试有1000人参加
<maplebeats> imadper: 和我竞争的有150人
<imadper> maplebeats: 这么少?
<jusss> test
<maplebeats> imadper: 简历被刷了不少吧
<imadper> maplebeats: 我当时报后台, 一个岗位1300人
<ofan> imadper: 360啊
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<imadper> ofan: 投了, 没信儿呢还...
<ofan> imadper: 不错的小公司也行
<imadper> ofan: 主要是没渠道知道那些小公司...
<maplebeats> imadper: 昨晚我把数据拿来看了下，和我一样的只有150人。。。目测腾迅应该只招几个人吧
<ofan> imadper: 你在北京还不知道？
<imadper> ofan: 如何知道?
<ofan> imadper: 满地都是创业公司啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 你们那里竞争比广州差远了. 广州竞争激烈多了, 一个岗位1300人竞争.
<ofan> imadper: 那是公务员吧
<imadper> ofan: 创新工厂孵化的小公司....
<ofan> imadper: 那也可以
<imadper> ofan: 没有, 不是. 就是腾讯的实习岗位
<maplebeats> imadper: 我被简历刷过很多次。。。NND
<imadper> maplebeats: 好多默拒的很烦人
<ofan> imadper: 小公司其实也不错，如果靠谱的话
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我也觉得不错. 不过没找到合适的...
 * imadper 早知道当年去学中法核了... 出来就有工作
<ofan> 中法核？
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我们学校的一个专业
<jusss> 啥东东
<ofan> imadper: 干嘛的
<imadper> ofan: 前两年在中国, 后两年在法国. 一周52节课, 只有数学/物理/法语 三门
<imadper> ofan: 错了, 是前四年在中国, 后两年在法国
<ofan> imadper: 哦
<jusss> imadper: 哇咔咔，能出国呀
<imadper> ofan: 然后直接分配工作
<ofan> imadper: 其实以前我那专业也是
<imadper> ofan: 恩, gaoji. 后来你转了?
<ofan> imadper: 不过法国不容易呆
<jusss> imadper: 那你咋不学，还可以有法国妹子
<ofan> imadper: 我同学去了很多，有的到现在还在读语言
<imadper> ofan: 必须回来的... 国家定向委培....
<imadper> jusss: 这种专业很多
<ofan> imadper: 分配到国企吧
<imadper> ofan: 帮忙架设核电站吧...
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽
<imadper> ofan: 定向委培的, 没啥意思.
<ofan> imadper: 弄不好就被射死了
 * imadper 先去做饭, 吃饱再扯...
<imadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> imadper: 哦哟你还会做饭
<boyan_> 有人在不？
<boyan_> 我想写个shell脚本，检查vga1 是不是连接了，要怎么写呢？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu重装之后如热把原来的home分区变成现在的home分区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389698 原来的ubuntu无法开机了，所以重装了一下，原来的分区是20g根目录，4gswap，80ghome，但是重装之后80ghome成了文件系统之外的盘，怎么把他弄成home分区，用户名是一样的 统计信 …
<jusss> 求免费vpn
<imadper> ofan: 必须呀! 哥做了好多年了!
<imadper> ofan: 炒菜, 炖排骨, 皮蛋瘦肉粥, 各种都会!
<imadper> jusss: 自己买. 又不贵
<boyan_> ofan: 我想写个shell脚本，检查vga1 是不是连接了，要怎么写呢？
<imadper> boyan_: xrandr就可以呀
<jusss> imadper: 没网银。。。国内银行不支持非ie内核浏览器
<boyan_> imadper: xrandr 可以检查，但是我想作的事情是，我有两个显示器，有时候会用一个，
<imadper> jusss: 好多都可以
<imadper> boyan_: 你说清楚了....
<jusss> imadper: ？哪家
<imadper> jusss: 招商就可以呀
<imadper> boyan_: 用一个显示器的时候会出问题吗?
<boyan_> imadper: 所以我就想写个脚本，启动的时候先检查有几个显示器，然后用xrandr设置分bian率
<jusss> imadper: 招商支持哪个浏览器
<imadper> boyan_: 早这样说嘛... 很简单吧... grep xrandr的输出, 连上vga就用1分辨率, 不连就用2分辨率. 有啥问题吗?
<imadper> jusss: 基本都支持了
<boyan_> imadper: 我想想
<jusss> imadper: ...工行只支持ff10.可是下了ff10.还是不能用
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你咋使用网银
 * jiero 掌掴 jusss。
<jiero> jusss: 我没钱，行不！
 * jiero 有0元。
<jusss> jiero: @。。。
<jusss> 恶心的中国网银
<jusss> 就不能支持下
<ofan> imadper: 果然有搅基潜质
<jusss> 触屏打字真不如键盘爽
<ofan> boyan_: 链接指什么，插上了叫链接么？
<jusss> 键盘缝隙太小
<jusss> 估计iphone打字也很不爽
<boyan_> ofan:  是的，就是插上了
<jiero> jusss: 本来就都垃圾。
<jiero> jusss: 还有人喜欢超软的键盘。。。
<ofan> boyan_: vga1只是一个别名，不是设备名
<jiero> ofan: 小饭。
<jiero> ofan: 给张照片吧。
<boyan_> ofan: 用grep xrandr?有更好的方法没？是什么？
<ofan> boyan_: lspci看设备列表
<boyan_> ofan: ok，明白
<ofan> boyan_: xlib可能会有列出所有显示设备的api
<_____aaaa> jusss: 如果谁觉得网银恶心，可以办理pos机啊，在家都可以用银行卡
<jiero> ofan: 对了是你做了 spotify对吧。
<boyan_> ofan: 恩，谢谢，我试试看
<ofan> jiero: 啥
<jiero> ofan:  你把spotify插到了amarok里。
<ofan> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> ofan: 哦就是你了。
<ofan> jiero: 干毛
<jiero> ofan: 照片拿来。
<ofan> jiero: 没有
<jiero>  。。
<imtxc> imadper: ping
<aha_> kves
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下安装双系统ubuntu失败了，求大神救救啊。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389699 安教程用easybcd做的引导，一切正常，安装前已在终端打入命令，同时关闭无线网络没有更新。但是还是在正在探测文件系统时停了很长时间。。。试过几次都失败了。。求解 …
<dwj> .
<dwj> ping
<WhiTeMoOn> 哈哈
<dwj> WhiTeMoOn: ......
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine运行War3说找不到OpenGL怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389702 不加-OpenGL,说没有DX8 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsj3505 — 2012-10-13 13:37
<gebjgd> ofan: 睡了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 睡了？
<jlzhang> 请问，如何转义正则表达式里面的特殊字符，除了用\
<namoamitabuddha> android 手机上用什么浏览器
<dwj> .
<namoamitabuddha> ?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 自带的
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 自带的那个耗流量
<dwj> 安卓 用海豚浏览器
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: opera
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 从来不知道什么叫流量
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Opera Mini / Opera Mobile?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: opera mobile
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 大的那个
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Opera Mini 用过没？Opera Mobile 好像不连接那个压缩服务器的是吧？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 大的那个
<namoamitabuddha> Opera Mobile + Turbo
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • unity自动呈现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389706 今天不知道更新了什么东西，没注意，更新玩以后鼠标移动到最左边，unity竟然无法自动呈现了 真是 统计信息: 发表于 由 大风歌 — 2012-10-13 14:20
<imtxc> imadper: ..
<dwj> ...
<namoamitabuddha> android 改 DNS 要 root
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助关于LiveUSB挂载的U盘文件名显示的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389708 /cdrom 是系统挂载U盘的目录 所有中文文件及目录显示问号,如"????.zip" 终端下 mount 显示 /dev/sde1 on /cdrom type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-r …
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我正准备刷cm
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我的机子不在 cm 支持列表里面
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那就完蛋了 买新机器吧
<life> :-D
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 没啥的，能凑合着用……
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 啥机器？ 我还用着htc dz呢
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 官方的rom 从来没动过
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: android 2.3 的，目前无所谓，我又不用什么高级功能。
<life> 还是小米好用
<mugebjgd> life: 没键盘的烂货
<life> 小键盘的二货
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 出一个新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389713 Code: SetEnv script           $[HOME]/bin/ Key r A CM restart DestroyFunc ExecOnce AddToFunc ExecOnce + I PipeRead '/bin/ps -e -o command|grep $0|grep -v grep || echo Exec exec $*' DestroyFunc  StartFunction AddToFunc    StartFunction + I ExecOnce $[script]traytool + I  …
<bestwish> 没有人了啊。
<mao> 没有没一个树状的笔记本软件
<bestwish> 什么。
<bestwish> mao: 怎么不热闹了啊。。不是有个。一天一夜都不睡觉的嘛
<mao> bestwish: ??谁一天一夜不睡觉啦
<bestwish> 忘记了。。昨天晚上聊天来着。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • GDM不显示中文，肿么破 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389715 最近装了arch，装全套GNOME3.4，从KDE叛变来了，但是，gdm始终是英文的，菜单神马的倒是很正常，求破 PS：不要说在系统设定的地区和语言里点复制设置，我点了之后毫无反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 rootuser — 2012 …
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 12.10的播放器出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389720 12.10的电影播放器打开视频时总是提示： This file cannot be played over the network. Try downloading it locally first. 这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2012-10-13 16:38
<lfkvmn> ?
<andyhuzhill> 如何配置普通用户访问串口的权限？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<WhiTeMoOn> kk: 啥论坛？
<kk> WhiTeMoOn, 我会做一个搜索。  ㍩ 
<WhiTeMoOn> echo "SB" > /dev/sda
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……你和硬盘上的数据有仇吗？
<WhiTeMoOn> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDU1NjQyNjg0.html
<kk> WhiTeMoOn ⇪ ti: Arch Linux Installation (base slim xfce4......)—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<WhiTeMoOn> 这个不错
<maplebeats> 无脑安装脚本？
 * maplebeats 切，不是无脑安装脚本，没意思
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 对了，有没有人日常直呼父亲的名字的。
<hello_> shit
<hello_> 请各位支持国产动漫！
<hello_> 《一个睾丸引发的基情》
<hello_> ：-D
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=353990
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 一大堆节目源 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • LinuxMint 安装时提示“无法将 grub-efi 软件包安装到/target/中……”的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389728 LM 安装到最后，提示“无法将 grub-efi 软件包安装到/target/中，如果没有 GRUB 启动引导期，所安装的系统无法启动。” 请问怎么解决？搜索到两条这方面的 …
<bestwish> hello
<kk> bestwish, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<bestwish> kk: 看来晚上人多啊。
<kk> bestwish, 你今年多大了？  ㍪ 
<dwj> .
<bestwish> kk: 你要做什么。。我还是一个单纯可爱的小男人呢。
<dwj> bestwish: kk is a robot , don't talk to him .
<bestwish> dwj: 那他怎么跟我聊天啊
<bestwish> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<bestwish> 什么情况啊
<wangguohao> firefox flashplayer 安装
<wangguohao> 有人？
<wangguohao> 我用的是Arch
<wangguohao> 目前缺少flash插件
<jack77213> wangguohao:是不是无法下载？
<bestwish> flash软件中心不是有吗
<wangguohao> 不是
<wangguohao> 下载的包 解压不会安装
<dwj> .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机可以ping外网，但是外网/内网ping不同虚拟机是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389735 本机(win7)下分别用virtualbox和vmware打开gentoo最小系统，dhcpcd eth0动态分配ip后，发现vbox的虚拟机，是正常的； 但是vmware的虚拟机，ping外网/内网一切正常，但是我用vbox …
<hello_> 哈哈哈
<hello_> 请问用哪个版本的好一点？？？
<WhiTeMoOn> names
<hello_> names
<hello_> linux
<hello_> WhiTeMoOn: linux
<bestwish> hello_:  话说有见到你了啊。
<hello_> bestwish: 请问用哪个版本的好一点？？？
<bestwish> hello_: 我用的是ubuntu最新的
<bestwish> hello_: 其实那个都一样都是linux。。如果你想学的话哪个都是好的。
<bestwish> hello_: ubuntu挺好的。
<bestwish> hello_: 因为它更新的快。
<hello_> bestwish: ...
<bestwish> hello_: 中么了。
<bestwish> hello_: 不是嘛。。
<hello_> bestwish: 你的最新ubuntu有什么软件啊？
<bestwish> 没什么软件啊。。
<bestwish> hello_: 装好了。更新一下就行。
<hello_> bestwish: 这么好啊
<bestwish> hello_: 3D也是可以的哦。
<bestwish> hello_: ubuntu默认支持3D
<jiero> bestwish: 。。。
<hello_> bestwish:   ...3D...
<bestwish> hello_: 3D桌面
<jiero> bestwish: 3D是啥。都3D浏览器了
<hello_> 请问各位用liux都把精力放在哪里去了？
<hello_> 请问各位用linux都把精力放在哪里去了？
<bestwish> jiero: 每次见到你。都有种你要挖坑的感觉。
<bestwish> 呵呵
<hello_> 每天都折腾。。。。
<hello_> bestwish: rm -rf /   是可以开3D浏览的！
<bestwish> hello_: 。丫的。
<hello_> bestwish:  哈哈哈
<hello_> sudo rm -rf /
<bestwish> hello_: 我放学习上了。
<hello_> bestwish: 学什么？
<bestwish> hello_: 我告别我的lol了。
<jiero> hello_: 你想干啥。太多了
<hello_> bestwish: 和女朋友在家里作业吗？
<bestwish> hello_: 做晚上功课。。
<hello_> jiero: 我想做大牛！有何指导！
<BluebirdShao> 设计 logo 用什么软件好呢
<bestwish> 你董的
<adam8157> roylez_: 推荐个电影来看, 除了林肯
<onlylove> 设计logo
<onlylove> gimp成不
<hello_> adam8157: 牛仔与外星人！
<roylez> adam8157: 林肯
<BluebirdShao> inkscape 是不是更好的呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 看完他第一个任务就不想接着看了 没啥意思
<hello_> 做大牛！做大牛！做大牛！
 * microcai linux 不需要学啊
<hello_> ...
 * microcai 别整天说要 学linux
<onlylove> 嗯，要说每天用
<hello_> 每天都用，，，找不到如果用的更好的方法和指导！！！！
<hello_> 每天都用，，，找不到用的更好的方法和指导！！！！
<BluebirdShao> 设计 logo 的有没有好介绍呀，还有说用 AAA Logo 的
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 什么。。。
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 设计logo的是大脑。你要找画logo的东西？
<BluebirdShao> 是呀
<BluebirdShao> 我就是要找画 logo 的工具
<hello_> BluebidShao: 用C
<dwj> ...
<onlylove> 怎么讲叫用的更好
<BluebirdShao> hello_: 用 C ?
<hello_> onlylove: 我太菜了。。。
<jiero> BluebirdShao:  随意。用tex可以，用svg可以，用inkscape可以，用blender可以。
<hello_> /home/hello/Desktop/no-facebook-200x64.png
<BluebirdShao> jiero: blender 那是做3d的吧
<onlylove> hello_: 菜鸟有菜鸟的乐趣，每天开浏览器逛论坛，开播放器听歌，开客户端上irc不挺好的么
<hello_> onlylove: ...
<jiero> BluebirdShao: logo的构型和想法，随便你怎么用。
<haixiaochan> onlylove: 这说的貌似是我
<eexpress> BluebirdShao:  加入 inkscape-cn@googlegroups.com
<eexpress> jiero: .
<onlylove> hello_: 计算机，以用为本，怎么用舒服就怎么用
<jiero> eexpress: 坏神。
<BluebirdShao> eexpress: 怎么加呢？
<jiero> eexpress: 邪恶。
<eexpress> onlylove: 支持菜鸟
<jiero> eexpress: 可以被你忽悠
<jiero> BluebirdShao: 写信。
<eexpress> 邮件列表+论坛嘛。多好。小流量。
<bestwish> 俺也是菜鸟
<hello_>   。。。
 * jiero 发现本地有 20元 120小时 中国移动wlan 包月。。。
<BluebirdShao> eexpress: 啊！！菜鸟呀，搞不懂呀
<haixiaochan> jiero: 我们免费40g
<jiero> 本来还有交 10个月送2个月。
<jiero> haixiaochan: ？
<bestwish> 我。移动wlan40元。250小时。
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 我这里40元 480小时。。。
<eexpress> BluebirdShao: 没用过gmail?
<bestwish> jiero: 吹牛
<bestwish> jiero: 移动从来没有这么好心过。
<BluebirdShao> eexpress: 我是用着 gmail，可是也没搞过 group
<eexpress> jiero: 我一直忘记去取消20元包月了。根本用不上
<jiero> bestwish: 你要看？
<eexpress> 去 https://groups.google.com/ 搜索这 Inkscape-cn 然后加入嘛。 BluebirdShao
<kk> eexpress ⇪ t: Google Groups
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e~
<eexpress> 内核蛋
<eexpress> 膏剂核蛋
<eexpress> 。高级
<bestwish> jiero: 看什么啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 笨蛋，一家用啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。你儿子太小。。
<eexpress> 啥。笨蛋？
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> eexpress: 。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你紧张啥。不是说你
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> eexpress: 这样对神说话我大不敬了。
<eexpress> 没明白
 * jiero 。。。
<jiero> adam8157你解释吧。我越解释越糊涂
<bestwish> 额。
<jiero> adam8157 我中文本来就和ee一个水平，而且说话方式差不多
<adam8157> jiero: eexpress 看出来了
<eexpress> 一边去
<jiero> bestwish: 。看广告
<bestwish> 看广告做什么
<eexpress> 你是香蕉
<adam8157> eexpress: 他不是
<adam8157> eexpress: 算是
<eexpress> 本来就是
<jiero> bestwish:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.87b45&id=17705272645
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 山东移动潍坊专用 cmcc edu wlan 无限上网 100小时 灵活 跨月-淘宝网
<eexpress> adam8157_away: 你是甘蔗。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 乱了。
<jiero> adam8157 你是黑豆
<jiero> adam8157 让我想起了蚕豆
<adam8157> ...
 * jiero 特别喜欢吃蚕豆啊。
<bestwish> 当你们用了移动的网你们会懂什么叫卡。
<eexpress> 黑豆也可以形容
<eexpress> 外面黑的，里面一直白的
<jiero> eexpress:  adam8157算内心比较白的了---
<hello_> 甘蔗 很好！又直有硬！
<jiero> 不过 白=白痴=白菜 -我一直这么理解的。反正
<eexpress> 其实，蛋蛋更适合。外面也白。心里是黄的。
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 说对了吧。天意啊。
<jiero> adam8157。。。而且是蛋蛋，有很多很多。
<bestwish> jiero: 我们这里的卡用cmcc很贵。
<bestwish> jiero: 我们都用edu
<haixiaochan> bestwish: 还可以啊，我们这免费40g的下载速度都有1.5M
<jiero> adam8157 http://pic5.nipic.com/20100302/3681518_141651084252_2.jpg
<jiero> bestwish: edu和cmcc没区别吧
<jiero> bestwish: 另外， edu是啥——反正我大概永远也用不上了。
<bestwish> haixiaochan: 打击我。
<bestwish> jiero: 就是学校移动专用网
<jiero> bestwish: 我们这里说连接速度是 54mbps的。
<bestwish> jiero: 要多卡。有多卡。
<bestwish> jiero: 话说。。学校都是坑爹的。
<hello_> bestwish: 叫他升级网络！
<bestwish> hello_: 他给我们限速。
<bestwish> hello_: 曾经我们。。打10086.。一顿骂
<bestwish> hello_: 后来修了。但是。修跟不修没什么用。
<hello_> 学校的网络只有一个功能 : 让你学的更少！
<hello_> bestwish: 开一个网页要30分钟！
<bestwish> 我们学校的有线。。挺快的。光线的。。那个速度。。只有。当官的能用的好。我们都限速。
<adam8157> roylez_: 林肯竟然是斯皮尔伯格拍的?
<roylez> adam8157: 还在下...
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac440319
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 壮哉我大美利坚《吸血鬼猎人林肯》 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<eexpress> 当年我们用128k的时候，卫生厅用1MB
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 不是
<roylez> adam8157: 请他拍毛家腊肉
<adam8157> 导演：提莫·贝克曼贝托夫
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天1毛钱买了3天的迅雷vip...
<eexpress> roylez: 你看twitter没
<hello_> 光的？盗版！叫交流之父 送个 元气弹 让他尝一下！
<eexpress> 1毛
<adam8157> roylez: 一直用p姐的离线
<roylez> eexpress: 咋了
<bestwish> 额。
<roylez> adam8157: 又不告诉我
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
<jiero> Savage XR 玩了！！！可以啊。
<jiero> roylez GMA4500XMD 都可以这样，比 GMA3100强太多了。
<jiero> eexpress: 1毛不拔。。？
 * jiero 想吃想吃。
<hello_> jiero:  你GMA3100装Mac OS X没有？
<adam8157> eexpress: 你又黑我
<jiero> hello_: 没。
<hello_> ...
 * jiero 想吃想吃想吃 2kg 樱桃。
<jiero> 2kg樱桃。。。
<eexpress> 1毛才拔主席
<jiero> 拔主席之后拔萝卜吃
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<jiero> 2kg 樱桃 要250元啊。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<eexpress> 我上去， jiero 你pk，好吧
<jiero> ？
<eexpress> lol
<adam8157> roylez: 你老ssh干啥
<jiero> pk？
<jiero> pk啥。
<eexpress> 可怜的
<roylez> adam8157: 没有，公司那个估计掉线了
<eexpress> 这还不明白
 * jiero 喝了一瓶啤酒，脸早就红通通了
<hello_> ???
<eexpress> 红仆仆
<jiero> 有潍坊的吗？
<hello_> jiero: 正在享用 西班牙 wine   :-D
<jiero> 送猫了。
<jiero> hello_: 哦
<bestwish> http://os.51cto.com/art/201208/353972_8.htm
<kk> bestwish ⇪ ti: 开源八预言：桌面linux必亡、Hadoop要火(9) - 51CTO.COM
<jiero> hello_: 反正中国人不喝 wine
<hello_> genius :-D
<jiero> bestwish: 不用看，所以新闻都是垃圾。
<adam8157> roylez: 今天你们ibm的那个搞btrfs的很给力
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<bestwish> 我觉得新闻。这个。是太。。不对了。
<hello_> roylez: 在哪搞的？
<roylez> adam8157: btrfs没觉得有什么好
<vic_> github 再搞什么 显示效果这么烂
<hello_> roylez: 在哪搞的？我要看。。。
<adam8157> roylez:  曹明明 女的 讲的很好
<eexpress> 。。。
<hello_> roylez: 在哪搞的？我要看。。。我现在正在搞btrfs...
<hello_> roylez: 在哪搞的？我要看。。。我现在正在搞btrfs...跪求！
<roylez> hello_: 我又不知道
<hello_> ...
<eexpress> 这语境。。。
<jiero> adam8157 是女的，所以你听了。
<eexpress> 笑死
<adam8157> hello_: 讲原理和开发的...
<jiero> 。
<adam8157> hello_: http://www.ckernel.org/news/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<hello_> adam8157: 在那有你的文档。。。我要做这项目。。。
<hello_> adam8157: tks!
<jiero> adam8157 http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-10-13/2810716
<adam8157> hello_: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<kk> jiero,啥网址y IBM曹明明：Btrfs对大文件系统的支持-CSDN.NET
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157 长得和你很类似
<hello_> adam8157: tks! ag!
<adam8157> jiero: 怎么会
<jiero> adam8157 暴露你的照片让别人评论一番？
<eexpress> jiero: 蛋蛋今天心情好，不怕你挑逗
<hello_> adam8157: 你en这么牛阿。。。
<adam8157> jiero: no
<jiero> eexpress: 。
<adam8157> hello_: 读写听都没问题, 说不行
<jiero> eexpress: 反正我喝酒了，我就放任你了。
<hello_> adam8157: 我听和说好。。。不会写。。。
 * jiero 话都说错了，是放任自己了。
<eexpress> roylez: 18m咋没一个摸娘啥的出来下。。。。
<jiero> roylez 这个在18m算不错了吧。其实。 eexpress  我觉得这样的也能化装成 娘。
<jiero> 都是化装吧。
<eexpress> 不是吧
<jiero> eexpress: 你看看，
<eexpress> 看过了啊
<hello_> 我有10G英文歌！求共享！
<onlylove> 那个wiki怎么看不了呢，难道要翻墙
<hello_> onlylove: 哈哈哈
<onlylove> 无所谓了，反正我就在自己机器上用，ext4够用了
<hello_> onlylove: 不用的吧。。。我上了鸭。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 看看别的娘没化装的样子哦。
<onlylove> hello_: 咱俩不是一个地方的
<hello_> ...
<jiero> hello_: halo
<hello_> jiero: what?
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天迅雷离线还有上M的速度，今天才100多k，真没意思
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个问题
<adam8157> roylez: git://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian.git
<hello_> 晕
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cm的wiki 写着/data/local/tmp
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是什么路径？
<vic_> roylez: vimrc.bundle 是干啥的？？
<roylez> vic_: vundle的配置
<hello_> linuxkernal2012   看到了个女的。。。是谁？出来！！！！
<hello_> ...
<jim_han> ==
<hello_> Berfs的性能等方面展开...   ;-D
<jim_han> 问下各位 进程里这样名字的 怎么解释 [migration/2]
<jim_han> 小菜鸟 求指教
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明白了 默认的手机usb硬盘路径
<vic_> roylez: 回答太好了。。你明知道我要问的是vundle是啥东东。。。。好吧我自己去搜了
<roylez> vic_: 混Linux久了，懒汉见多了，我也懒了
<roylez> vic_: 或者说我升级成懒汉糕手了
<adam8157> vic_: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/12/use-vundle-to-manage-vim-plugins
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 用Vundle管理Vim插件 - Adam's
<hello_> jim_han: 太邪恶了吧！下个 migration 还要注册？
<vic_> roylez: 好吧，我承认我懒汉了。。。。
<vic_> adam8157: 搜到你的文章了 谢谢
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/10/13/chinese-turtle.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 神奇生物：用嘴排尿的中华鳖
<adam8157> vic_: np
<adam8157> roylez: 排尿素而已
<adam8157> roylez: 按这个理论, 人体全身皮肤都在排尿...
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 宜春学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389740 宜春学院计算机系，，热烈欢迎同僚进行讨论 统计信息: 发表于 由 甘意荣 — 2012-10-13 20:42
<mugebjgd> adam8157 尿蛋？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: =,=
<hello_> 真男！
<hello_> man!   的感叹就出自它了
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/Intel-英特尔-330系列-2-5寸-120G-SATA3-6Gb-s-SSD固态硬盘-彩盒包装/dp/B007P71J9W/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1350131596&sr=8-5
<adam8157> bluezd: 买吧 土壕
<bluezd> bluezd: 这个咋样，不错吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 给谁换?
<bluezd> adam8157: ^^
<bluezd> adam8157: 给我的笔记本啊，不是公司的那个
<adam8157> bluezd: 肯定好啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 二手卖掉, 安心用公司的好了
<adam8157> bluezd: 装上之后拿来办公室给我口水下
<roylez> adam8157: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20121012/1640/original_dqiM_1ec500037b3f125b.jpg
<bluezd> adam8157: 我怀旧。。。没办法
<adam8157> bluezd: 你不是怀旧 你是因为有钱
<bluezd> adam8157: 有个毛钱，我兜比脸都干净
<bluezd> adam8157: 我看 扫地僧 那个了，么么达太能写了 ，佩服 ！！！！
<adam8157> bluezd: 相当佩服
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 降级中
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 马上拿root
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cm的wiki同样超赞
<hamo> adam8157  晚点给你打钱啊，忙ibus呢
<adam8157> hamo: 不急, 几万的小钱儿
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧...要是我忘了，你就也一起忘了吧...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 金钱豹我忘不了
<mugebjgd> adam8157 你变壕了
<hamo> mugebjgd: 他一直是
<bluezd> mugebjgd: 他一直是
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我穷死了
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo ...
<luffy> 哈哈哈，我来了
<hamo> roylez_: 寂寞渣席
<luffy> 各位兄台在做什么 ！！！
<luffy> 。。。
 * maplebeats 寂寞ing
<LokiRF> 观望ing
<luffy> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中关村那个金钱豹？
<luffy> 请问如果用ipv6上这里。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, hamo 要请我去吃
<luffy> 如何。。。
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 表示并木有啊！
<hamo> adam8157^^^
<MeaCulpa> 魔都的金钱豹弱爆了，帝都的据说不错
<maplebeats> luffy: don't know。。。。
 * hamo -___________________________________-""
<luffy> xuquanlei: 你怎么上的？
<hamo> adam8157 壕咱们说好的俏江南呢？
<adam8157> luffy: http://www.freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml  支持ipv6的
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y About freenode: IRC Servers
<adam8157> hamo: 卫生纸脸
<hello_> maplebeats:  上了你的twitter ;-D 注册不了。。。
<adam8157> http://en.linuxreviews.org/IPv6_supported_IRC_servers#Freenode
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: IPv6 supported IRC servers - LinuxReviews
<maplebeats> hello_: 那是什么玩意
<hello_> maplebeats:  ...
<hello_> maplebeats:  ...你是坏人！
<luffy> adam8157: 多谢忱
<adam8157> luffy: np
<maplebeats> hello_: 我躺枪啊
<luffy> adam8157: 上不了。。。
<luffy> 有问题!!!怎么 grep "hello" somefile    之后a.out也grep出来了？？？
<hamo> luffy: 对啊
<luffy> hamo: 何解？
<maplebeats> luffy: 没问题啊
<luffy> maplebeats: grep 怎么工作的？
<luffy> maplebeats: is that a bug?
<hamo> luffy: 因为a.out里有这个string
<hamo> luffy: 你用 string a.out | grep hello
<luffy> hamo: 哦！！！
<luffy> hamo: 去看看。。
<dougen> hi
<dougen> list
<kk> dougen, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> HelloolleH
<dougen> ....
<hello_> 哈哈啊好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然敲错了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手机还活着
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怕怕啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 除非硬件的 rom 坏了，不然不用怕
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在wipe了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么那么长时间？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: wipe cache partition
<chenhaixiao> nick haixiaochan
<alvin_rxg> 看你的 kernel
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎有问题了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: clockworkmod recovery不管用
<alvin_rxg> 换个 kernel 吧
<roylez> adam8157: 恶搞片弄得那么严肃，真失败
<adam8157> roylez: 最后貌似是观海
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我无法正常的进入clockworkmod recovery
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能adb reboot recovery
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 悲剧了啊 Grub报错了 启动不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389751 看了一下置顶的Grub修复帖子，出现了以下的错误，也就是一开始启动的错误，不知道如何解决。 Code: grub rescue>set root=(hd0,msdos4) grub rescue>set prefix=(hd0,msdos4)/boot/grub grub rescue>insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还好 还有一个rom manager
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 失败
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刷cm的时候失败 说找不到sd卡
<zlei> jiam: 我不记得那天是否和你聊过gimp插件了
<dwj> ..
<tenzu> roylez_: yo
<tenzu> Hi
<kk> tenzu, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ifire> 偶来拉
<ifire> 大家好哇
<kk> ifire, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ifire> 都在潜水还是在闭关修炼哇？
<ifire> 静悄悄
<ifire> maplebeats: 饭团
<ifire> 在干嘛
<ifire> 出来冒泡了
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:hello
<maplebeats> ifire: ????
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: what?
<ifire> 吃宵夜了
<maplebeats> ifire: 不行，我得睡觉了
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats: 你是 maplebeats.com作者？
<ifire> 嗯就是了
<ifire> 那个饭团
<ifire> 哈
<andyhuzhill> 呵呵
<maplebeats> ==!
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:因为你的blog 我从wordpress转向 jekyllle
<andyhuzhill> 啦
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 。。。。。。
 * maplebeats 我是因为穷。。。。。
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:我也穷阿 穷学生
<ifire> 人穷英雄也气短
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats: 我之前是在 SAE 搭建blog，不过现在SAE 越来越麻烦了
<maplebeats> ifire: .....
<ifire> 老子的手机坏了
<ifire> 都木有钱换新的
<alvin_rxg> Nokia 1110
<andyhuzhill> ifire:老子用的还是170块的山寨机
<ifire> 嗯
 * maplebeats 600块中兴智能手机路过
<ifire> 我也是用的诺基亚1110
<ifire> 258
<ifire> 一个
<ifire> 今天吃牛肉炒粉
<ifire> 好贵
<ifire> 一颗牛肉丸差不多要两块钱
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:我最近 用pygame写的一个练习程序 还用到了你blog上的那个萌妹纸
<ifire> 那你还不快交钱
<ifire> 肖像授权使用许可费
<andyhuzhill> 吓
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 求大神用ps把那该死的黑边去掉。。。
<andyhuzhill> 那就是 maplebeats真身
<andyhuzhill> ?
<ifire> 请饭团吃几顿大餐神马的也许就免了
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 你没发现那春菜的黑边么，很纠结啊
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:我同学还要我把她的衣服PS掉 然后 做成点击鼠标就脱衣服的呢
<ifire> 发连接过来我去看看
<andyhuzhill> ifire:网站？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 那帮我把所有的图片的黑边去掉发我一份吧
<ifire> 到底有多萌阿？
<andyhuzhill> http://maplebeats.com/
<kk> andyhuzhill,啥网址y maplebeats's blog
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 那黑边被鄙视很久了。。。
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:我尽量试试吧
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 你用的什么评论系统
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:多说
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:我原来wordpress就用多说 ，所以 继续使用
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats:我看你好像是写了一个javascript的脚本？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: 我那个啊。。。没什么用
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill: jekyll最大的问题就是评论系统了，唉
<ifire> 饭团把所有的图片发给我阿
<ifire> 帮你弄
<andyhuzhill> 我觉得用多说或者事disgus 都还好吧
<ifire> 就是那个春菜
<ifire> 哈
<ifire> 打包发给我
<andyhuzhill> 直接可以git clone 那个网站
<maplebeats> ifire: 好啊
<ifire> git clone那个网站
<andyhuzhill> https://github.com/maplebeats/maplebeats.github.com/tree/master/images
<kk> andyhuzhill ⇪ t: maplebeats.github.com/images at master · maplebeats/maplebeats.github.com · GitHub
<ifire> 我没有那么多的流量哇
<maplebeats> ifire: http://dropbox.maplebeats.com/u/21529715/images.tar.gz
<andyhuzhill> ifire:按流量算的?
<alvin_rxg> koma script 的英文文档。。。你妹的！怎么夹了
<alvin_rxg> koma script 的英文文档。。。你妹的！怎么夹了几个德语。。 =.=
<andyhuzhill> alvin rxg: 德国人开发的？
<ifire> 哈，翻译不完全
<ifire> andyhuzhill: 我用的是3G网络
<ifire> 要算流量费用的
<andyhuzhill> ifire:哦
<ifire> 不能随便下载东西
<andyhuzhill> ifire:我用的是校园网
<ifire> 还是你们好
<ifire> 可以随便下载
<alvin_rxg> andyhuzhill: koma script 是德国人开发的。
<alvin_rxg> 那不是翻译问题，是语言习惯问题… 他就是说话说着说着，把 the 说成德语的 die 了。。
<andyhuzhill> 呵呵 就像 我们说英文 说着说着 就会冒出几个中文字
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<whi5key> hello
<kk> whi5key, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<whi5key> 哦 那我说中文好了
<whi5key> kk君是活人还是rebot啊
<maplebeats> whi5key: bot
<andyhuzhill> kk:hello
<kk> andyhuzhill, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<andyhuzhill> kk:are you a rebot?
<kk> andyhuzhill, 当然，我。  ㍙ 
<andyhuzhill> whi5key:问了一下他 ，他就回答了
<andyhuzhill> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg:日的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥都弄好了 到了刷cm的时候 说不认sd卡了
<ifire> mug
<ifire> mugebjgd:   你冒泡拉
<ifire> 昨晚没见你吭声
<mugebjgd> ifire: 你哪位  你贵性？
<ifire> 还以为你也吃草莓了呢
<mugebjgd> ifire: 吃 但是不吃天朝的
<ifire> 你怎么知道那一颗是天朝还是地朝的阿？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 欧洲的水果上面标明了产地
<ifire> 现在外国人拉肚子都怪到天朝来了
<ifire> 过一段时间，要是拉不出也要怪
<ifire> 在餐厅上面摆好一盘盘的草莓应该木有标明产地吧
<ifire> 超市或者水果摊就有标
<mugebjgd> ifire: 自己家买的有产地 从来不在外面吃
 * piggybox 买菜归来
<ifire> 哪天外国人吃饭拉不出来，也是要怪罪到天朝了
<mugebjgd> ifire: 吃三鹿奶长大的当然不一样
<ifire> 成了世界的替罪羊了
<ifire> 米国的总统候选人声称一旦当选，就要整天朝
<ifire> 课以重税
<mugebjgd> ifire: 那多好 天朝人民马上就要被解放了
<mugebjgd> ifire: 应该欢呼才是
<ifire> 应该是从这个泥坑到另外一个火坑而已
<mugebjgd> 政府倒台了 台湾人民就过来解放了
<ifire> 木有神马分别的啦
<mugebjgd> ifire: 你看美国人民迫害了哪国了？
<piggybox> 他真敢课以重税民众马上开始反对他
<ifire> 都是坑
<mugebjgd> ifire: 美国迫害的国家都牛逼了
<ifire> 伊拉克是不是米国给弄得
<mugebjgd> ifire: 伊拉克人民欢呼雀跃呢
<ifire> 阿富汗是不是给米国弄的
<mugebjgd> ifire: 去了伊拉克才知道 不要道听途说
<ifire> 你去过？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 阿富汗人民欢呼雀跃
<mugebjgd> ifire: 去过
<mugebjgd> ifire: 人民载歌载舞的额
<ifire> 你去过阿富汗？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 恩
<ifire> 欢呼的傻了吧？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 天朝人民才欢呼的傻了
<ifire> 反对的人入土了
<mugebjgd> ifire: 开个18大 政府都高潮了
<mugebjgd> 一个党派开个会 置于草木皆兵么
<ifire> 高度敏感的时刻吧
<ifire> 交接
<mugebjgd> 敏感什么？
<mugebjgd> 各国政党换届多少次 也没见的像天朝那样
<mugebjgd> 浪叫
<mugebjgd> 到是和朝鲜王国很像
<ifire> 米国总统上个厕所都一大堆保镖在外面站岗阿
<ifire> 对吧
<mugebjgd> ifire: 美国总统上街自己买东西
<mugebjgd> ifire: 天朝官员不用自己买东西
<mugebjgd> ifire: 因为有特供
<ifire> 你确定木有保镖？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 保镖是有的
<ifire> 米国就木有特供？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 天朝直接封街
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 米国有特供么？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 回答下
<ifire> 米国的也有吧
<piggybox> 啥叫特供？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 不在美国 无法回答你
<piggybox> 特工？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 就是 上面的人吃的和平民不同
<ifire> 问那个流氓老总去
<ifire> 啥叫特供
<piggybox> 总统吃饭自己掏钱啊，当然总统的收入也算中产
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 不是
<ifire> 我弱弱的问
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 你不知道帝都的官不吃普通大米和面的么
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 不知道
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 有特供的米面
<ifire> 穷人能当总统么？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 你不是帝都的吧
<piggybox> 哦
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 不是，我上海人
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 那就是了
<ifire> 魔都的
<ifire> 哈
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 上海也有特供的
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 你家里没有当官的？
<ifire> 外面小店就有特供的
<ifire> 茅台
<piggybox> 可能吧，只听说有特供的茶
<ifire> 是不是真的我就不知道了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 那你真的落伍了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我爸妈买特供有几年了
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 我离开中国都快十年了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 找熟人弄的
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 还有这种事
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 父母也过去了？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 早就有了
<ifire> mugebjgd: 你老爸让人给忽悠了吧？
<mugebjgd> ifire: 你个被洗脑的吊死知道个屁
<ifire> 特供手机你要不？
<piggybox> 明白特供的意思了
<ifire> 农家自己吃的菜不喷农药
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 军队的一般都不用买食品
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 直接发
<ifire> 卖的菜那就不知了
<piggybox> 那就是美国的有机食品
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 军区特供
<ifire> 你在军队里呆过？
<ifire> 哈
<mugebjgd> ifire: 我家亲戚军队的
<ifire> 军队那帮人天还没亮就去市场买菜拉
<ifire> 你还没睡醒呢
<mugebjgd> ifire: 你是真傻啊
<mugebjgd> ifire: 慢慢在天朝混吧
<piggybox> 反正按这么说米国是没这种事儿的
<ifire> 米国有的是M记
<piggybox> 想吃有机食品去超市随便买
<ifire> 和肯德鸡
<ifire> 超市有？
<ifire> 笑话了
<piggybox> 肯德基还真少见，在这
<piggybox> ifire: 你在美国？
<ifire> 我木在米国
<ifire> 我在深圳
<ifire> mugebjgd: 别生气
<ifire> 也就是说说而已
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 换个内核吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何换？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在用的是2.2的rom
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要先降级才能root
<alvin_rxg> fastboot
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哪找新的内核去？
<alvin_rxg> 哦，你是 cm 内核了哦。干嘛还要再刷新的 那啥呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不明白的是 我明明上了clockworkmod
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是cm内核
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是那种exploit的版本
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 之后root的
<mugebjgd> 我明明现在有了root
<mugebjgd> 之后上了clockworkmod 结果进入bootloader还是hboot
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实我就是需要gtalk 的video和语音
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 用 adb 装咯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这次行了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在install
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 动画连续来回播放。。。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我了个去的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难道又失败了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 等两三分钟吧。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<alvin_rxg> 我的 kernel 启动就是很慢的…
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等完就重新来
<alvin_rxg> =.= 那出问题了， kernel 和 rom 不配合
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cm的rom啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 完全按照网上的教程走的
<alvin_rxg> cm 的内核？
<alvin_rxg> 好吧。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重刷cm 7,2中
<alvin_rxg> 7.2 !!!!!!!!!!  都什么年代了？！
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你啥手机啊
<alvin_rxg> 至少刷 9 吧。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc desire z
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 9是不稳定的
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。 =.=!
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要稳定的
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛一定要 cm 呢？ cm 是针对所有手机的。。。没有完全对应每个手机的驱动
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 踏实
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等动画ing
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这刷的也太快了吧
<alvin_rxg> 一点都不踏实，我的手机用 cm 就是灾难
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好像行了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: the voice of germany 啥时候啥电台？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我开另外的电脑开下
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> 看下
<alvin_rxg> ~wumii.com##[class*="wumii"]
<alvin_rxg> ~facebook.com##[href*="facebook.com/"]
<alvin_rxg> ~facebook.com##[href*="facebook.net/"]
<alvin_rxg> ~facebook.com##[src*="facebook.net/"]
<alvin_rxg> ~facebook.com##[src*="facebook.com/"]
<alvin_rxg> ~wumii.com##[href*="wumii.com/"]
<kk> alvin_rxg:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定
<mugebjgd> al
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我觉得cm 7.2相当不错
<alvin_rxg> 哦，
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 试试看再说吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额。。竟然还是不能gtalk 视频语音。。。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 默认 cm 不带 google 的东西的。你不知道嘛？。。。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 你都折腾了啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的平板都上了cm 9了
<alvin_rxg> 还是不行么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一上那个gtalk带视频的插件 机器就无法启动了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以只能不带视频的了
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为我看到了那个插件的注释了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: experimental
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: T_T
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哭死
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过倒是有root了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 起码比官方的东西要新些
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知足了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 官方就到2.3.3
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没更新了
<alvin_rxg> 呃。 sony 到 4.0.4  :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆的那个也是没有更新了
<alvin_rxg> 不是都去年的 mdpi 么？ 有更新的。 4.0.4 有两次更新。
<alvin_rxg> 真没的话，你就刷一下吧。 tft
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她不让我刷
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她觉得挺好
<alvin_rxg> 待机时间？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她有3块电池
<alvin_rxg> 现在索尼 mini/lww/active 系列 都是 4.1.B.0.587 => ics 4.0.4 第二个更新
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 运行那个内置的更新检查没有新版本？
<alvin_rxg> 最近一次更新都是 8月份的。。
<alvin_rxg> 我用的是这个  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739569
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: [ICS][Mini/MiniPro/LWW/Active] Real ICS Lite r4 (based on 4.1.B.0.587) ~ 04-Sep-2012 - xda-developers
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说已经是最新
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<piggybox> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/10/rim-leaks-new-blackberry-phone/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=twitterclickthru
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: RIM Leaks New BlackBerry Phone on Video | Gadget Lab | Wired.com
<alvin_rxg> super talent 果然什么人都有…
<alvin_rxg> super talent 现在是直播么？。。。 评委跟工作人员。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有多国语言了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好幸福
<alvin_rxg> sony 本来就有多国语言…… =.= ..
<alvin_rxg> cm 的问题是我想要让那 app drawer 里边按使用频率排序，它不行。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc没有
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你倒是可以去 xda 找个能在cm上用的 xperia home  :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了不要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上了Connectbot
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉这CM搞得不错
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哎 就是不能在gtalk视频和语音 遗憾点
<dwj> .
<kk>  06:45
<bestwish> ...........
<bestwish> 夜猫猫没有了啊。
<dwj> .
<dwj> 在
<cleamoon> bestwish, 都在，都潜着呢
<bestwish> cleamoon: 还以为都睡觉了呢。
<bestwish> dwj: 嘿嘿。
<bestwish> 我刚睡醒。。。嘿嘿。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 这点睡不了
<bestwish> cleamoon: 为什么你不能睡觉啊
<cleamoon> bestwish, ...能睡...每人睡而已
<bestwish> cleamoon: 这么狠。。是不是男人都要对自己狠一点啊。
<cleamoon> bestwish, ...不至于
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你们忙什么呢啊。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 玩游戏...
<bestwish> 额。还以为有大事呢。
<bestwish> 半天是玩游戏啊。
<bestwish> 是不是大半夜的。几个男的一起英雄联盟啊。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 没有，至少我没有...
<bestwish> cleamoon: 唉。。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你们这群猫啊。。
<bestwish> 玩的什么游戏哎
<cleamoon> bestwish, 真三5
<cleamoon> bestwish, 打算一晚上打穿，失败了...
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> 我都没有见过这个游戏。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 不是吧...很有名呀...
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。。我真的没听过。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 可能是我爱玩网游把。
<bestwish> 那是不是单机啊、
<cleamoon> bestwish, 全名是真三国无双5
<cleamoon> bestwish, 原产于psp
<ifire> 很烂的游戏吧
<cleamoon> bestwish, 网游我几乎不玩...
<ifire> 三国
<ifire> 太多了
<ifire> 之类的
<ifire> 游戏
<bestwish> 单机游戏没有成功感、
<bestwish> 还是网友。对打好。
<cleamoon> ifire, 确实一般，不过可以浪费时间
<ifire> 太多太烂了
<cleamoon> bestwish, 网游没钱
<ifire> 打游戏偶尔
<ifire> 玩一下就可以
<ifire> 调剂一下心情
<bestwish> 记得九阴真经出来的时候。。那是一个火啊。。后来就不行了。
<ifire> 千万不可沉迷
<bestwish> ifire: 你看我还能玩游戏白。。这系统有游戏昂。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 网游不一定花钱啊。
<cleamoon> be
<ifire> 玩游戏能发财就可以玩哈
<cleamoon> bestwish, 其实我不知道九阴真经是什么....
<ifire> 有人在游戏里面赚钱
<ifire> 那种还可以
<bestwish> ifire: 比如魔兽
<ifire> 九阴真经源自金庸的小说
<ifire> 呵呵
<bestwish> cleamoon: 九阴真经。。。前几个月出的。
<ifire> 是一部无上的武功秘笈
<bestwish> 不过。。唉。。虽然好玩。。但是。。也就那样。
<bestwish> 内测的时候我还玩来着。
<ifire> 我不喜欢那些古装类角色扮演游戏
<ifire> 特别是网游了
<ifire> 没感觉
<bestwish> ifire: 你是不是喜欢玄幻 类的啊。
<ifire> 我喜欢玩射击之类的
<ifire> 或者赛车
<ifire> 动作冒险的
<bestwish> ifire: 我懂了。crossfire
<ifire> 有刺激一点的
<ifire> NO
<ifire> 我从来不玩穿越火线
<ifire> 我玩过CS
<bestwish> ifire: 额。。
<ifire> 现代战争3
<ifire> 使命召唤8
<ifire> 战地3
<bestwish> ifire: 你玩的都是单机的。。
<ifire> 极品飞车
<bestwish> 战地。没完过。。。还行。
<ifire> 和使命召唤类似
<bestwish> ifire: 看来你需要刺激。。。
<ifire> 那种3D效果逼真
<bestwish> ifire: 你玩的单机够我下载一年了。
<ifire> 还有震撼的游戏音效
<ifire> 这样玩起来才过瘾
<bestwish> ifire: 说的也是昂。
<ifire> 使命召唤8支持3D显示的
<bestwish> ifire: 唉。可怜我这个爱好linux的人。。不能玩游戏了啊。
<ifire> 可以用3D眼镜
<bestwish> 不是把。
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 可以的
<bestwish> linux玩游戏？？
<ifire> 还有尘埃3之类的都是有3D模式
<bestwish> cleamoon: 人家怎么不说话了。啊；
<ifire> 在Win系统下面玩的
<bestwish> ifire: 就说嘛。。
<ifire> 人家都在打瞌睡了
<ifire> 双硬盘
<bestwish> ifire: 他们是不是晚上工作啊。
<ifire> 玩游戏的时候就可以切换到Win7系统下面
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我该说写什么呢....
<bestwish> 我这笔记本也能双硬盘啊。
<ifire> 他们有些是在国外的
<bestwish> cleamoon: 知道你是好孩子。不玩游戏。
<bestwish> ifire: 在国外？？
<ifire> 笔记本把光驱弄掉就可以装双硬盘了
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我玩的种类很少...
<ifire> 偶尔玩就行了
<ifire> 我现在都很少玩什么游戏了
<bestwish> ifire:等于白说。。把光驱弄掉。我还不如。。linux
<bestwish> ifire: 我也不玩了。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 话说你在那里兰。
<ifire> 光驱这东西，一年用不了几次
<bestwish> ifire: 这个社区还有国外的。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 瑞典
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。。。
<cleamoon> ifire, 光驱很常用吧....
<ifire> 光驱简直就是占着茅坑不拉屎
<bestwish> cleamoon: 那是非常的遥远。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 这里还有一群德国和美国的
<bestwish> ifire: 你装单机的时候不买光盘是不行的。
<ifire> 还有荷兰的
<bestwish> ifire: 我靠。。
<ifire> 用外置光驱阿
<bestwish> ifire: 看来只有我是。。纯种的。
<bestwish> 嘿嘿。
<ifire> 或者U盘
<ifire> 网上下载
<ifire> 什么的
<bestwish> ifire: 中国的网速。。你懂的。
<ifire> 光驱简直就是快要淘汰了
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你在瑞典留学？
<bestwish> ifire: 是啊。
<ifire> 我都想不出要拿光驱来干吗》
<microcai> ifire:  CD-ROM 淘汰了而已
<ifire> 软件什么的都是在网上可以下载的
<bestwish> ifire: 我说他们怎么都晚上上啊。
<microcai> ifire:  蓝光还是有戏的
<cleamoon> ifire, 小容量中，光盘还是有价格优势。暂时淘汰不了的
<cleamoon> bestwish, 移民
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。。
<ifire> 外逃
<ifire> cleamoon: 外逃
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你终于离开了这里。。其实我也想移民。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 移民并不是不爱国。
<ifire> 有一天你们会想念家乡的
<ifire> 你们会做梦都想回来
<bestwish> cleamoon: 因为中国政府的束缚太多。
<ifire> 等你们老的时候
<ifire> 你就想回来了
<bestwish> ifire: 哈哈。。
<ifire> 就是想见以前的伙伴
<ifire> 童年一起玩，一起长大的小伙伴
<bestwish> ifire: 都是浮云了啊。
<ifire> NO
<ifire> 这种东西
<ifire> 是越来越强烈的想念
<bestwish> ifire：这不是东西好不好。
<bestwish> ifire: 额。
<ifire> 好吧
<ifire> 不是东西
<bestwish> ifire: 哈哈。。
<ifire> 真的不是个东西
<bestwish> ifire: 嘿嘿。
<bestwish> ifire: 你在那里兰。
<ifire> 在异国他乡流浪
<bestwish> ifire: 流浪的人在外想念你。。。
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 就说阿
<bestwish> ifire: 我在辽宁里。
<ifire> 在外面越久就越想念家乡
<bestwish> ifire: 不要哭啊。。
<ifire> 那些人嘴上说不想念
<cleamoon> bestwish, 不是外逃....我移民还真是因为不爱国....
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。
<ifire> 但是他们心里真的是很想念
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你中么了啊。。你醒醒
<bestwish> cleamoon: 快醒醒。。
<ifire> cleamoon: 你过了几十年
<cleamoon> bestwish, ...醒什么？
<bestwish> ifire: 在外国好不。
<ifire> 你才会明白
<ifire> 你在异国他乡的日子
<bestwish> ifire: 你在伤感。。
<ifire> 是很寂寞的
<ifire> 哈
<cleamoon> ifire, 你在哪？
<bestwish> cleamoon: 醒醒让你爱国。
<ifire> 我不伤感
<cleamoon> bestwish, ...这个估计别想了
<bestwish> ifire: 你是不是独自求学去了。
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 独自流浪
<cleamoon> ifire, 我倒不很想...有一点点想而已...主要是想念小吃......
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。。每个人有每个人的价值观。。不能强迫。
<ifire> 四处流浪寻找梦想
<bestwish> cleamoon: 猪
<bestwish> ifire: 你学的什么。
<ifire> 价值观会改变的
<ifire> 不学无术
<ifire> 流浪
<ifire> 就是流浪而已
<bestwish> ifire: 不信。。
<ifire> 嘿嘿
<cleamoon> bestwish, 除了食物和文化，一个国家几乎没有任何价值
<ifire> NO
<bestwish> ifire: 你见过乞丐。。在路边。。拿电脑聊这个昂；
<piggybox> cleamoon: 上个月我去了一次温哥华，那地方中国人多得简直感觉不出在国外
<ifire> cleamoon: 你还没感觉了
<ifire> 你现在还感觉不出来
<ifire> 你还没经过岁月的沧桑
<cleamoon> piggybox, 你要想看华侨，那你去对地方了....
<ifire> 等你经历了岁月的沧桑
<bestwish> 话说。。我觉得。。中国其实在。。散人。。把人散到世界去。
<ifire> 你就明白了
<ifire> 无所谓了
<cleamoon> ifire, ...大哥，你在国外呆多长时间了？
<ifire> 哪里都有人去的
<bestwish> 中国除了政府。我觉得都挺好的。
<cleamoon> ifire, 我没什么感觉主要是因为我全家都移民了...在一起就没什么区别了....
<ifire> 应该是这样讲
<ifire> 中国作为一个整体的的时候
<bestwish> ifire: 聆听。
<ifire> 还是很好的
<ifire> 但是分散到具体每个人
<ifire> 每个人身上都会有缺点
<bestwish> ifire: 说的对。中国也有缺点。。但是掩盖不了他诱人的秘密
<ofan> ifire: 荷兰的？
<ifire> 比如绝大部分中国人都是强烈爱国的
<cleamoon> ofan, 你没睡呐？
<ofan> ifire: 那边服务不错
<ofan> cleamoon: 才7点
<bestwish> ifire: 中国人的素质还是需要提高的。
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦....对了.....
<ofan> 事实上今天下午1点才睡的
<bestwish> ofan:额。
<ifire> 在外面是没有归属感的
<ifire> 没有家的感觉
<bestwish> ifire: 这个我赞同。
<ofan> ifire: 有钱就有归属感
<ifire> 笑话
<ofan> 没钱到哪都没归属感
<cleamoon> ifire, 有家人就有归属感
<bestwish> 我想去美国。
<ifire> 有钱也是没有归属感的
<ofan> 那是老了
<ifire> 等你老了
<bestwish> 归属感。。你们都有的。。
<ifire> 你还是想回家啊
<ifire> 想回到小时候
<ifire> 不管你愿不愿意
<bestwish> ifire: 我感觉你很沧桑。。
<ifire> 你都会很想念
<cleamoon> ifire, 多大算小时候？几岁，十几岁？
<ofan> 目测50+
<ifire> 20出头拉
<ofan> ifire: 心里年龄太老
<bestwish> ifire: 我22了。
<bestwish> ifire: 经历的多了。
<ifire> 还有28就50大寿了
<ifire> 经历太多事情就会这样了
<bestwish> 我要把英语学好。将来去找你们哈。。嘿嘿。
<ofan> 20来岁经历个毛了
<ifire> 等你经历了就懂哈
<ifire> 没有经历过
<bestwish> ofan: nono..经历与年龄不成正比的。
<bestwish> ifire: 我看好你。努力。
<ifire> 嗯
<bestwish> 在国外好好的把。。。我祝福你们。
<ofan> ifire: 离过婚？
<ofan> 还是打过胎
<bestwish> ofan: 不说人家点好。。
<ifire> 哈
<bestwish> ofan: 诅咒人家昂。
<ifire> 都木有
<ifire> Ofan
<ofan> 目前我就这没经历过
<bestwish> 话说我都被女友抛弃了。
<ofan> 还没结婚
<cleamoon> ofan, 你杀过人了？
<bestwish> 现在单身的都不能在单身了。
<ifire> 等你经历那些你锁所遇到的事情就明白了
<ifire> 车祸
<ofan> cleamoon: 杀过
<ifire> 比如车祸
<ofan> cleamoon: 一次好几亿
<bestwish> ifire: 你是在线通缉饭。。哈哈
<ifire> 哦
<ofan> cleamoon: 罪过啊
<ifire> bestwish: NO
<bestwish> ifire: 别难过啊。。大家开玩笑的啊。
<ifire> 木有哦
<ifire> 木有难过拉
<bestwish> ifire: 那就好啊。
<bestwish> 跟你们聊天很快乐啊。
<ifire> 经历车祸
<ifire> 还有战争
<bestwish> ifire: 你。。。去过哪里。。
<ifire> 都是令人震撼的
<bestwish> 唉。
<cleamoon> ofan, .........
<ofan> ifire: 你还打过仗？
<ifire> 没打
<ofan> ifire: 那你yy个毛
<ifire> 是被打
<bestwish> 见过把。
<ofan> ifire: 啥时候
<ifire> 差点要死了
<cleamoon> ifire, 你叙利亚人？
<bestwish> 怎么回事。
<ofan> ifire: 被鬼佬？
<ifire> 缅甸
<ofan> 跑缅甸干毛
<bestwish> 缅甸不是贩毒么
<ifire> 难道缅甸只有贩毒么？
<piggybox> 缅甸最近开放了
<bestwish> 额。别的我都不懂了
<ifire> 以前就开放了
<bestwish> 你去缅甸做什么啊。
<ifire> 2009年的时候打仗了
<ifire> 梦想去闯世界阿
<bestwish> 唉。
<bestwish> 你是自由主义者。
<piggybox> 昂山素姬没放出来多久啊
<ifire> 17岁的时候
<ifire> 年少气盛
<bestwish> 你和你的家人一起。还是就自己啊。
<ifire> 好像天不怕地不怕了
<ifire> 自己
<bestwish> 谁都经历过。。
<bestwish> 年少气盛的阶段。
<bestwish> ifire: 现在你在哪里上学啊。
<ifire> 流浪
<ifire> 不上学了
<ifire> 还上学呢
<bestwish> ifire: 那你做什么工作啊。
<bestwish> 没有学历。。走天下很难啊。
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 所以说到处流浪阿
<ofan> ifire: 做啥的
<ifire> 建筑
<ifire> 泥工
<bestwish> 我懂了。
<ifire> 什么都干了
<bestwish> 我敬佩你。
<ifire> 有啥办法
<ifire> 为了吃饭
<bestwish> 每次人生的选择必有未来的抉择。
<bestwish> 永远都不要绝望。
<ifire> 是吧
<bestwish> 嗯。
<ifire> 也就这样拉
<ifire> 呵呵
<ifire> 没事干的时候就跑网吧
<bestwish> 没人能读懂你的忧伤。。
<ofan> ifire: 太不稳定了
<ofan> 所以想家
<ifire> 嗯
<ifire> 在外漂泊阿
<bestwish> 我觉得你该学点知识。。
<ifire> 不想家才怪
<ifire> 嗯
<bestwish> ifire: 唉。
<ifire> 电脑是自学的拉
<ifire> 我第一次去网吧
<bestwish> 嗯嗯。
<ifire> 不懂怎么弄
<ifire> 看人家聊天
<bestwish> ifire: 我也是啊。
<fivesheep> yo
<bestwish> 不过现在能在这里看到你。。很亲切 啊。
<ifire> 人家叫我不要站在他后面
<bestwish> 呵呵。
<ofan> fivesheep: yo
<ifire> 怕我看他和MM聊天
<bestwish> 呵呵。
<ifire> 其实我是看他怎么弄的而已
<piggybox> fivesheep: yo
<fivesheep> ofan: 聊得那么火热.
<bestwish> ifire: 你要是回到国内。我请你喝酒。。
<fivesheep> 什么话题
<ofan> fivesheep: 刚来
<ofan> fivesheep: ifire 的漂泊生活
<bestwish> fivesheep: 感人的。
<ofan> bestwish: 你傻啊
<fivesheep> piggybox, ofan 我有个问题想问问你们.. 在craiglist上看到一大堆职位... 麻痹的, 写得你什么鸡巴都得会才合资格..
<ifire> 不用请拉
<fivesheep> ifire: 怎么个漂泊法
<bestwish> ofan: 我不傻是单纯。
<ofan> fivesheep: 国内很多啊
<fivesheep> ofan: 国内很多?
<ofan> fivesheep: 这种要求什么都精通的
<fivesheep> 是啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 有招python的要求精通c/c++
<bestwish> ifire: 。。等你回来啊。
<fivesheep> 我是问, 这里是否也一样
<fivesheep> 还是真的要求你全都会
<ifire> 就是要你一脚踢
<ofan> fivesheep: 基本都是小公司
<ifire> 全包了
<fivesheep> ofan: 搞得我都不好意思投简历.. 哎
<bestwish> 额。
<ifire> 请你一个人，包干所有的活
<ofan> fivesheep: 其实估计他们都招不到
<bestwish> 要全才啊。
<fivesheep> ofan: 美国这都如此吗.
<ofan> fivesheep: 应该也有
<ifire> 哪有什么全才
<piggybox> fivesheep: 随便投
<ifire> 没有全才的
<ofan> 进小公司就可能什么都让你干
<bestwish> 对。
<ofan> 大公司一人一个坑，给你安排啥就干啥
<bestwish> 那叫欺负。
<fivesheep> ofan: 什么都能干也不是什么稀奇事. 反正都是看看文档照抄
<ofan> fivesheep: 累啊
<ofan> 不过锻炼人的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-14
<bestwish> 呵呵。
<ofan> 如果公司前景好就很赚
<fivesheep> ofan: 大公司也很闷的. 成天就是收发email互相扯皮
<ofan> fivesheep: 就像创业
<ifire> 大公司是流行裁员吧？
<bestwish> 专业问题。咱都查补上花。
<ofan> fivesheep: lol 要不怎么能看到这里很多人天天扯淡
<fivesheep> piggybox: 西雅图有一点不好.. 跟m$相关的东西太多了..
<fivesheep> ofan: 你要不过来看看?
<ofan> fivesheep: 我想去
<piggybox> fivesheep: 还有amazon在那边
<ofan> fivesheep: 我这真没地理优势
<fivesheep> piggybox: craiglist上没看到amazon的招聘呢
<bestwish> 刚才这么好的气氛就没有了。都是专业了。
<ofan> 毕业了好麻烦
<ifire> 你毕业了？
<fivesheep> ofan: it稍微好点
<bestwish> 我快毕业了。
<ifire> Ofan？
<ofan> ifire: 没
<ifire> 哦
<fivesheep> ofan: 我几个读建筑的朋友比较悲剧...
<bestwish> ofan: 你学的建筑？？
<ofan> fivesheep: 毕业涉及到很多东西要在学校这边办，所以如果提前溜过去很麻烦
<ofan> bestwish: 学挨踢
<piggybox> http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=amazon&l=seattle
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Amazon Jobs, Employment in Seattle, WA | Indeed.com
<bestwish> 和我差不多。
<ifire> 学建筑好阿
<ifire> 那些设计师都发财了
<fivesheep> piggybox: 这个网站好用?
<bestwish> 挣钱多。
<ifire> 建筑师
<ifire> 嗯
<ofan> 建筑不好读
<ifire> IT哪里赚钱多了
<fivesheep> 发财个毛啊.. 一个都找不到工作
<ofan> 国内本科都5年
<cleamoon> ifire, 设计师是设计师...建筑工是建筑工...
<piggybox> fivesheep: 我就随便一搜
<fivesheep> 我认识两个都硕士毕业的.. 有一个刚找到一份
<fivesheep> piggybox: 接受几个找工作的网站我看看
<ofan> fivesheep: cs？
<bestwish> 像我这专科的。要求就 不高。
<fivesheep> ofan: 建筑
<fivesheep> 还有几个ee的本科也是
<ofan> fivesheep: 哦
<ofan> fivesheep: 感觉本科很不好找啊
<fivesheep> 都蹲在餐厅里做waiter
<ofan> fivesheep: 。。。
<bestwish> 。。。
<fivesheep> waiter么.. 倒是薪水也还不错.. 一般是两三份工作. 一个月也有个3,4k那样
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 美国好惨......
<bestwish> 在美国34k..有点少把。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 够花了
<bestwish> cleamoon: 国内还3K 呢。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 美国消费高啊。。
<ofan> fivesheep: ee的？
<ofan> fivesheep: 哪里毕业的
<cleamoon> bestwish, 肯定是3k刀呀.....
<bestwish> cleamoon: 。。。。。
<ofan> 只知道我这有个读博士的去了google
<bestwish> google好。。员工待遇好。
<bestwish> 世界上最幸福的员工就是google.
<piggybox> 待遇最好是波音
<ifire> ？？/
<bestwish> 我说的IT 。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 刚刚的什么意思啊。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 俺没有看懂。
<cleamoon> piggybox, 待遇最好的是自己干....
<cleamoon> bestwish, 3k美元
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 还以为是rmb
<bestwish> cleamoon: 他工资好高啊。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 在美国￥3k都不够房租的.....
<cleamoon> bestwish, 这个在欧美是正常工资啦
<bestwish> cleamoon: 额。。差距。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 看来我的思想要变变了。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 原来中国还是闭关锁国啊。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 终于明白什么叫廉价劳动力了。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 中国当然是闭关锁国的
<bestwish> cleamoon: 上网都要穿墙。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 整个舆论都很2
<bestwish> cleamoon: 我就纳闷了。。。中国为什么要这样。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 包括民间舆论都很2
<cleamoon> bestwish, 为了独裁
<bestwish> cleamoon: 唉。
<bestwish> 大脑反应迟钝了。
<bestwish> 中国人。。真的不幸福。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 现在才发现中国人的要求真的不高。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 是相当低
<cleamoon> bestwish, 中国的税费水平世界前茅，福利几乎为0
<cleamoon> bestwish, 当然我指的是一般人
<bestwish> cleamoon: 唉。。都想为国人哭了。
<bestwish> 哼。福利全是尼玛。。当官的。
<bestwish> 我恨啊。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我知道一个国航的退休处长，糖尿病，每天打￥2000的胰岛素，一分都不用自己掏
<bestwish> cleamoon: 谢谢你让我明白了。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 这还只是合法的处长
<cleamoon> bestwish, 莫非你之前不知道.....？
<bestwish> cleamoon: 不知道。。只知道。中国非常黑暗
<bestwish> 其实中国完全可以拿出一点点的钱给国民。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, ....去发现吧....你会发现更黑暗的东西....
<bestwish> 可是。唉。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 而且我还可以告诉你，外国也黑暗
<cleamoon> bestwish, 就是五十步笑百步的区别
<fivesheep> ofan: 全都是UW的
<bestwish> 我不想发现了。。越多的发现。。我会心里有阴影的。
<fivesheep> ofan: 我正在 babysitting 6个小孩
<cleamoon> bestwish, 只要土地税拿出60%来，全国教育和医疗就都能免费
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 幼儿园还是你生的？
<ofan> fivesheep: ....哈哈
<bestwish> cleamoon: 把捐给外国的钱给国民。。国名也就幸福了。
<ofan> fivesheep: UW不至于这么难找吧，比我学校好啊
<cleamoon> bestwish, 足够
<bestwish> 我恨啊
<bestwish> 我想杀人。
<bestwish> 年少轻狂。。
<bestwish> 唉。
<bestwish> 怏怏中华。败类满天下
<cleamoon> bestwish, 恙恙中华
<bestwish> 呵呵。
<bestwish> 拉屎去。拉出心中的不快乐。
<bestwish> 等会聊啊。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 等会睡了....
<houge> 请教各位，是否遇到过unetbootin: cannot connect to X server :0这个问题？
<ofan> houge: 要在X环境下运行
<houge> 囧了
<houge> 用kdesudo unetbootin解决了
<cleamoon> .....不关电脑了.....睡了.....8
<bestwish> cleamoon: 走了？/
<fivesheep> ofan: 不知道.. 他们就是找不到.. 或者现在都不愿意去找了
<fivesheep> ofan: 他们都有身份, 所以压力不如一般留学生大..
<ofan> fivesheep: 哦 那不一样
<ofan> fivesheep: 毕业3个月内找不到我就得滚蛋
<fivesheep> 都是公民 或者最少有绿卡
<fivesheep> ofan: it应该比较好
<fivesheep> 不过ohio是差一些, 貌似也就olympia还有点it的东西?
<ofan> fivesheep: 很少
<ofan> 有招人的也不给办签证
<fivesheep> ofan: 那你还是找大公司好了
<fivesheep> ofan: 我有个同学在boston做包租公. 他的租客倒是基本都找到工作留下了
<ofan> fivesheep: 大公司只找硕士和博士..
<fivesheep> 要不你也继续读个博士?
<ofan> fivesheep: 最少5年啊
<ofan> 混出来不成圣斗士了
<bestwish> 咱这个irc服务器是什么啊。
<ofan> bestwish: freenode
<fivesheep> ofan: 但读博的时候不也有收入吗
<fivesheep> 也算份工作啊
<fivesheep> 换个好点的学校..
<fivesheep> 好点地方的学校
<bestwish> ofan: 这是我的配置我该怎么做http://imagebin.org/231876
<bestwish> ofan: 现在我用的是网页形式的‘
<ofan> bestwish: irc.freenode.net
<ofan> fivesheep: hmm 在学校很无聊的
<ofan> fivesheep: 还是先找个活干
<wangguohao> å­¦
<wangguohao> C
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu软件更新的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389772 Requires installation of untrusted packages The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. Details： virtualgl virtualgl-libs virtualgl-libs-ia32:i386 virtualgl-libs:i386。。。。 求解决办法，现在都没办法更新 …
<piggybox> nodejs现在直接提供各个平台的二进制包，huh
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装了几个linux都只能进入图形修复模式，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389776 BODHI LINUX、STARTOS、linux deepin都试过了，都是只能进入图形修复模式，启动菜单第一项不能进入桌面。 下面是驱动精灵生成的硬件信息 硬件概要 CPU AMD Athlon（速龙） II X4 64 …
<fivesheep> piggybox: nodejs..... 这个. 做前台的人要抢后台的人的活才发明出来的玩意
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐好久不见啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 大妹妹好久不見
<Drocula> 啊？我妹根妹夫吃饭去了 你找她？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Galaxy Nexus 获得 root 的简单方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389778 Galaxy Nexus 获得 root 的简单方法 http://blog.ptpt52.info/2012/10/galaxy-nexus-root.html 自己yy的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ptpt52 — 2012-10-14 9:53
<linxianyu> 星期天好无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 看AV
<CyrusYzGTt> 看小說
<Drocula> av求种
<linxianyu> 看了那么多年 不腻嘛
<xiamx> jyfl987: /msg
<linxianyu> ……。、
<fhmdgxs> 昨天大会的很难吃
<Drocula> 啊 年年都有新花样啊
<piggybox> fivesheep: 我觉得前后同一语言只是附带的好处，适合开发高并发/实时的web应用才是node的卖点
<banxi1988> hi,又遇到 一个正则的问题想请教大家：
<banxi1988> 原文本：[1211140135]法语语法(1)，我写的正则：[\\d{5,}]\\S{2,}   ，语言：java
<cfy> 谁用emacs开发c/c++的？
<cfy> 这个问题谁解决了？ http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2384276/backslash-in-the-end-of-comment-lines-in-c-c
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Backslash in the end of comment lines in C/C++ - Stack Overflow
<cfy> 这也是正则？
<cfy> imadper: 乃来啦
<cfy> imadper: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2384276/backslash-in-the-end-of-comment-lines-in-c-c
<cfy> imadper: 这个问题解决了么？
<imadper> cfy: 我去看看去
<cfy> imadper: adam8157_away: c++看上去还好阿，只用那些有用的东西，写起来比c容易阿
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是. 不过, 容易过度设计..
<cfy> imadper: 只用那些容易的部分
<cfy> imadper: 我的代码我掌握
<imadper> cfy: 灯下
<imadper> cfy: 等下
<imadper> cfy: 那个, 上面的那段代码, a++不应该被当作注释吧?
<cfy> imadper: 当然算阿
<cfy> imadper: \续行阿
<imadper> cfy: 注释里面有续航???
<cfy> imadper: 是这样的，貌似续行是预处理在做
<cfy> imadper: 而注释是编译器在搞。。。
<cfy> imadper: 所以。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 刚看了. 他们说 kdevelop正常...
<imadper> cfy: 我都很想试试kdevelope了
<besetwish> .
<besetwish> 不早了。洗洗睡把。
<cfy> imadper: 额。。。clang倒是报警告。。。说多行注释。。
<cfy> imadper: 但是这。。。。。。。。。哎，看来大家都不用这个功能。。
<imadper> cfy: 等我先安装一个kdevelop再试.
<cfy> imadper: 安来干什么？
<cfy> imadper: vim支持的。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 估计没人用这个吧? 开新行就直接多//一下吧....
<cfy> imadper: 是阿。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 但是这么多年过去了。。。不支持。。。挫爆了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 也是. 不过有人说要给他报bug吗...
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道。。。有没有受理。。。每搜。。
<imadper> cfy: 这个还是会的吧. 毕竟是bug
<imadper> cfy: 相装ubuntu.... 12.10是不是该出了? 都十月了
<imadper> cfy: 为啥ubuntu的官网上面连倒计时都没有....
<cfy> imadper: 貌似没人报。。
<imadper> cfy: 不过这个bug不咋严重....
<imadper> cfy: ubuntu的下一个版本, 咋叫12.12?
<imadper> cfy: 难道...
<piggybox> 要2要2...
<cfy> imadper: 你知道的。我最多用用debian......连gentoo都不用了。。。
<imadper> cfy: debian好呀...
<cfy> imadper: ubuntu这种无不关心的。。。从来不知道出到哪里了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不过, 现在ubuntu的环境好
<cfy> imadper: 是阿。怎么好法？
<imadper> cfy: 随便一个项目, 他就会告诉你如何在ubuntu上面搭建环境, 别的发行版, 你自己琢磨吧
<cfy> imadper: 这有区别么？
<imadper> cfy: 区别真他娘的大....
<cfy> imadper: 怎么搭建环境？是不是编译包？那gentoo只有开个开关就好了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你看这个下面的安装方法.   https://github.com/openwebos/build-desktop
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: openwebos/build-desktop · GitHub
<imadper> cfy: 你用arch的话, 就会发现, 每个包都没有!
<imadper> cfy:至少50个包, 要一个个的找他们在arch下面对应的名字
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。。这样阿。。。。
<xiamx> 因为开发人员用ubuntu所以有ubuntu的guide呗
<cfy> imadper: 这个么。。。没办法。不过找找也不费时间
<imadper> cfy: s/不/很/g
<cfy> imadper: 好吧。。。。
<imadper> xiamx: 如果开发人员用arch, 他会给arch和ubuntu的guide
<xiamx> imadper: 没办法，为了marketing需求
<imadper> xiamx: 我觉得这样挺好的
<xiamx> imadper: 不过arch社区挺活跃的，好多项目都是 arch 有wiki，ubuntu有包，gentoo有ebuild
<imadper> xiamx: arch的开发都不管用户死活了....
<xiamx> imadper: 这就是为啥会有这么丰富的wiki，需求啊
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> good morning
<freeayu> everyone
<piggybox> HP要想要推广，想要更多人来试用，就应该准备好各个平台的安装方法或者安装包嘛
<imadper> xiamx: 我没有在争论谁好... 我只是 cfy 说我想转ubuntu了... arch最近有点儿厉害....
<cfy> imadper: 转
<imadper> cfy: 果断转ubuntu或者debian
<cfy> imadper: 什么的方便用什么。不就是个包管理么
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 感觉用起来, 基本没区别
<xiamx> cfy: +1
<imadper> cfy: 反正我用自己的wm
<imadper> cfy: unity那东西, 我欣赏不来
<xiamx> fedora社区不给力，1个bug出现3个多月才有fix
<xiamx> 搞得我大多数时间在自己打补丁
<imadper> tenzu: 拜疼猪.
<cfy> imadper: 是阿，我是感觉gentoo方便。。。虽然编译有点慢。。。
<imadper> cfy: 那你现在用sid?
<cfy> imadper: 忘了。。。。我在树莓上用debian...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • cat和dd命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389780 准备了一个U盘，用cat xxx.iso > /dev/sdx 和dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdx 实际操作时，听取别人的意见：先执行umount /dev/sdb1, 然后用cat xxx.iso > /dev/sdb 和dd if=xxx.iso of /dev/sdb 两个命令都大概执行了号一会儿，没有报错，但是在安 …
<tenzu> imadper: yo
<imadper> tenzu: 啥?
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tenzu> 你没听过yoooooooooo?
<cfy> tenzu .
<tenzu_> cfy: 嘛?
<imadper> tenzu_: 没听说过...
<cfy> tenzu_: 没啥。。。
<tenzu_> imadper: 去查查吧，没坏处
<tenzu_> cfy: 啥时候来请我吃饭？
<cfy> tenzu_: 能考上再说。。。
<imadper> tenzu_: ...
<tenzu> cfy: 考哪儿？
<tenzu> imadper: 查了么？
<cfy> tenzu: 想考ntu
<imadper> tenzu: .
<tenzu> cfy: 好遥远的地方
<cfy> tenzu: ....你不在ntu?
<tenzu> cfy: 早就不在了
<cfy> tenzu: 那你现在在哪？
<tenzu> tju
<cfy> tenzu: 这是啥？
<imadper> 天津大学
<houge> 疼疼好啊
<imadper> tj = tianjin
<imadper> 我猜的....
<tenzu> cfy: 饼都大学
<cfy> tenzu: ....咋回大陆了？
<cfy> tenzu: 这又是啥？
<imadper> ntu是南通大学
<tenzu> cfy: 都回来半年了啊，你太不关注我了
<tenzu> imadper: 不是男阳里攻么？
<cfy> tenzu: .....现在在哪阿。。。不懂缩写。。
<tenzu> cfy: 饼都大学啊
<imadper> cfy: 天津大学... 都跟你说了
<imadper> tenzu: http://www.ntu.edu.cn/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 『 南通大学 』
<tenzu> cfy: 天津
<imadper> 疼教授冲着那些妹子就去了~
<cfy> imadper: 饼都大学。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不错了
<imadper> cfy: 网上都认为tj是太监的所赐呃
<cfy> imadper: 为啥起这名？
<tenzu> imadper: 好学校
<imadper> cfy: 天津大饼...
<cfy> imadper: o...
<tenzu> imadper: 不许黑我大饼都
<imadper> tenzu: 我没黑呀!
<imadper> tenzu: 话说, 我去天津, 都没吃狗不理包子...
<imadper> tenzu: 去吃的粤菜...
<imadper> tenzu: 亏了
<tenzu> 你是gaoji黑
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, 你只gaoji, 不黑~
<tenzu> imadper: 包子吃完你就后悔
<imadper> tenzu: 不好吃?
<imadper> tenzu: 不是天津都是水馅儿包子吗? 很向往呀...
<tenzu> imadper: 我阿玛和额娘吃完快骂街了
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, 那我没去, 深感欣慰...
<piggybox> 狗不理包子吃不惯><
<mayli> tenzu: 隔壁发来贺电
<tenzu> imadper: 能有西安的灌汤包好吃？
<imadper> tenzu: 没吃过...
<imadper> tenzu: 我就在广州吃过渣包子...
<imadper> tenzu: 太难吃!
<tenzu> imadper: 好吃，贾三家的好
<tenzu> mayli: 哪个隔壁？廊坊？
<imadper> tenzu: 求请客~~
<mayli> tenzu: 南开
<tenzu> imadper: 你等我去西安了
<imadper> tenzu: 别的地方没有?
<tenzu> mayli: 你是nk妹纸？
<mayli> tenzu: nku的
<tenzu> imadper: 别的地方也有吧，不过不好吃
<mayli> tenzu: 而且正在前往天大3食用膳
<tenzu> mayli: 你是主席的继承人
<mayli> tenzu: 有什么遗物么？
<tenzu> mayli:  学三好贵
<tenzu> mayli: 你得问主席
<mayli> tenzu: 还好吧，感觉一点也不贵，南开二食二楼大学之道欢迎你
<tenzu> mayli: 我好像去过，不过是很多年前了
<mayli> tenzu: 再去一次吧，贵死你
 * tenzu 高喊主席万岁！
<tenzu> mayli: 10块能吃饱么？
<mayli> tenzu: 悬，10块只能吃碗便宜的云吞
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<roylez> tenzu: 我还在墙那边上学的时候，5块钱一份锅塌里脊，妥妥的....
<roylez> tenzu: 是这个价钱，没错吧？
<imadper> 大中午的, 说啥吃的呀.... 饿死了...
<imadper> tenzu: 求内推去贵校照顾小学妹去~
<imadper> tenzu: 求内推去贵校照顾小学妹去
<tenzu> imadper: 缺个跟包小弟，你有意向么
<imadper> tenzu: 有!
<imadper> tenzu: 只要能照顾大量小学妹, 就行!
<tenzu> imadper: 暂时木有名额
<imadper> tenzu: ....
<fhmdgxs> :set noru
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get update 更新失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389781 老是卡在100% [正在连接 dl.google.com (74.125.128.93)] 上面，换了几个源都这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 公孙轩辕 — 2012-10-14 11:46
<wujie> 大家好哦
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<imadper> roylez_: offlineimap 好慢呀.... 俩钟头了, 才同步了1000封邮件...
<\rs> imadper: gmail filter 要設置 Do this: Skip Inbox, Apply label "Haskell" 否則 INBOX 裏會有重複郵件
<imadper> \rs: 我倒是还没遇到重复邮件. 不过就算不重复, 我也有三千多封...
<imadper> \rs: 一会儿检查一下有没有重复的~
<\rs> imadper: Haskell 和 INBOX 目錄(label) 會有相同郵件
<imadper> \rs: 哦, 理解了.
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟求教：怎样删除雷鸟中的邮箱帐号呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389787 如题，找不到在哪里可以删除，版本为ubuntu12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 kinghua90 — 2012-10-14 12:41
<luffy> :-D
<ofan> imadper: 同步所有邮件的话，是会重复下载
<ofan> 所有标签
<imadper> ofan: 我不用标签的~ 上次你已经惊讶过了~
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽..
<imadper> ofan: 我邮件少... 几天一条, 直接看完就是了.. 不用分类啥的.
<ofan> imadper: 恩 我学校邮箱也不用标签
<imadper> ofan: 我学校邮箱, 大一的时候登陆过一次...
<imadper> ofan: 因为要注册学校的bn
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭, 你什么时候毕业? 还是已经毕业了?
<luffy> 。。。
<luffy> ...
<andyhuzhill> 有没有什么方法 在IPv4的网络中访问IP
<andyhuzhill> v6的网站
<mayli> andyhuzhill: 代理
<imadper> andyhuzhill: miredo
<andyhuzhill> 本来我们学校校园网可以直接使用IPv6的 不过最近 升级之后 不能用了 唉
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux下无法安装bumlebee http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389790 我的y470安装了 Code: yaourt -S nvidia-bumblebee nvidia-utils-bumblebee 但是无法添加到bumblebee用户组，/etc/rc.d/下也找不到bumblebee 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-10-14 13:28
<mayli> adam8157:
<adam8157> mayli: .
<mayli> adam8157: 这是什么高科技》？ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: YouTube - Creating a NES emulator in C++11 (PART 1/2)
<adam8157> mayli: 犇
<mayli> adam8157: 我指的是他的开发环境,dosbox+linux.exe+joe+gcc
<ofan> imadper: ..没毕业，得明年
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 你跟我是一届的?~
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu中的各种折腾，现在转到了fedora，感觉很稳定，在没有关掉独显的情况下，温度也不高了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389794 在ubuntu中的各种折腾，现在转到了fedora，感觉很稳定，在没有关掉独显的情况下，温度也不高了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfcy — 2012-1 …
<luffy> ofan: 你还未有毕业就是大牛了！！！厉害！
<roylez> adam8157: http://hfyunwei.com/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 合肥韵味文化传媒有限公司--骗子公司
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<adam8157> roylez: 今天新开班的英语课, 两男五女
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋还上英语课呢
<adam8157> roylez: 是啊, 补口语啊
<roylez> adam8157: 要不要我去兼职你那边的英语老师？
<adam8157> roylez: 来吧, 思密达
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔 起床了
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 屁仔起床了
<mugebjgd> echo
<mugebjgd> hallo
<mugebjgd> hello
<mugebjgd> test
<kk> mugebjgd, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<mugebjgd> ???????????
<mugebjgd> 一片死寂
<andyhuzhill> kk, hello
<bestwish_> 话说。
<andyhuzhill> kk, : hello
<kk> andyhuzhill, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<bestwish_> 他们都睡觉了。。
<bestwish_> kk  是机器人。
<kk> bestwish_, 我在这里以任何方式，我可以帮助你。  ㍧ 
<bestwish_> kk: 额。。
<bestwish_> kk: 帮我找个对象白。
<kk> bestwish_, 你可以问一个问题的形式帮助吗？  ㍧ 
<bestwish_> kk: 帮我找个老婆
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 保守与激进之间的纠结：一个debian与reiserfs的引发的又一次悲剧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389797 好久都没回这里了。 我最初是用ubuntu入门的。后来被别人怂恿debian后，就再也懒得用ubuntu了。不过debian有些问题也还是经常过来寻求解决。当然，这里给我帮助 …
<mugebjgd> bestwish_: 凤姐
<zlszk> mv aa bb 和 ln aa bb 的区别？
<zlszk> lnwa
<zlszk> ln完删除aa
<maplebeats> zlszk: ????
<zlszk> maplebeats, 就是mv aa bb是不是创建aa的硬链接然后删除aa呢？
<maplebeats> zlszk: 你去看mv的源码吧。。。
<zlszk> maplebeats, 老师教Linux基础问得这个问题。。。
<maplebeats> zlszk: 我又没过学linux基础。。。。
<andyhuzhill> zlszk:我觉得了解那么深入的mv的实现过程 对于使用 linux没有多少用处吧
<zlszk> maplebeats, 我的意思是这个问题不需要阅读Linux源代码，只凭基础就能解决
<maplebeats> zlszk: linux的源码里有mv么。。。不知道的说。。。不看源码怎么可能知道它是怎么实现的，我写个mv就不会这么干
<zlszk> maplebeats, 老师说这个问题从道理上说不对，但是我不知道为什么不对呢？
<maplebeats> zlszk: 因为它是用C来实现的吧。。。你不可能写个C里面调用ln来吧。。。肯定是些系统函数啊
<andyhuzhill> linux里面应该提供了ln的内核调用
<andyhuzhill> 如果 是那样 就是 使用 一个系统调用 创建 链接
<zlszk> andyhuzhill, 不从源码这个级别分析，只是最基本的
<maplebeats> zlszk: 难道mv的实现是用的link系统调用？
<zlszk> maplebeats, 应该吧，你试下strace ln
<zlszk> maplebeats, 看错了，不是ln的系统调用，strace mv aa bb 没有ln
<maplebeats> zlszk: 。。。。你这和分析源码有什么区别？
<zlszk> maplebeats, 至少比源码简单吧，只是显示系统调用了。。。
<maplebeats> zlszk: mv这种程序，不可能调用其它命令吧。。。应该是用的link类的系统调用
<yunfan> maplebeats: git 如何清理掉所有未跟踪的文件？
<yunfan> maplebeats: 就像 hg up -C 的效果
<zlszk> maplebeats, 诶，我也不懂了，老师只教了最基础的一些然后就问我们这个问题，他的意思应该不是要分析源码，但是不分析又不知道为什么不对
<maplebeats> yunfan: 不懂。。。:(
<yunfan> maplebeats: 比如说 我从某个项目clone了一份代码 编译以后多了好多东西 现在我想全清理掉 恢复到刚克隆下来的样子
<maplebeats> yunfan: git reset 不知道能不能行
<yunfan> 不行 我用 git reset --hard的
<maplebeats> yunfan: 这你就问 adam8157 他们了。。。我git本来也是半调子。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 他们是高帅富 周末是不会来的
<maplebeats> yunfan: 要不你先commit，然后再回滚回去。。。==！
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你尽出昏招
<maplebeats> yunfan: 哈哈:)
<yunfan> 我要戴上帽子 第二个就踢你
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<maplebeats> yunfan: ........第一个是谁
<yunfan> maplebeats: 给我帽子的
<maplebeats> yunfan:  ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<yunfan> 还是薇菜厉害
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的sony刷机的时候是用linux？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备给老婆刷机
<mayli> bgit clean?
<mayli> zl	
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎linux下不行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以的。 sdk 里边的 tools 和 platform-tools 下载下来就可以了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你真说服你老婆刷机了？不如刷新版的官方 tft 先看看吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下载了 无法unlock bootloader
<mayli> zlszk: 在同一个fs上的时候，mv用的是rename这个系统调用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，还没 unlock..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: unlock失败
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说啥了呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: waiting for device
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是在linux下unlock的？
<maplebeats> yunfan:           -- remove untracked
<alvin_rxg> unlcok 是要官方那啥的…… =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我了个去
 * alvin_rxg 一脚踢飞 gebjgd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那不就完了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要win
<yunfan> maplebeats: 哪个命令？ 你这是选项 主命令呢
 * maplebeats 上前天帮同学刷机，成砖了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不需要的。去官方网站申请，然后给你一串字符，然后你在手机上操作就可以了
<maplebeats> yunfan: mayli说的，git clean。。。我看了下，果然有这个参数
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/
<yunfan> maplebeats: ok 下回记得了
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Unlocking the boot loader | Sony Xperia
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不如先别 unlcok，先试试官方的 tft
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 先看看满意不满意，满意的话就直接用官方的。 sony 系列我不建议 cm
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27376024&postcount=3
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: xda-developers - View Single Post - Tutorials | Firmware | FAQ | First Aid - Updated 16/8/2012 - Downloads available!
<alvin_rxg> 啊……………… 那上边都 431，没有 587
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android sdk 有 linux 版本， FlashTool 也有 linux 版本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道 我的htc就是arch上搞的
<drocula> 问一下 .*href="(.*?)">(.*)</a.* 能不能匹配这一行<ul><li><span><font class="hui">已浏览:1612</font></span><a rel="nofollow" target="_blank" href="http://today.hitwh.edu.cn/news_show.asp?id=10887">2012-2013学年秋季学期公共课考试时间安排</a><font color="#3a6399">&nbsp;&nbsp;2012-10-09</font></ul>
<kk> drocula,啥网址y 哈尔滨工业大学（威海）校内信息网
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为win上的工具太奇葩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然有
<drocula> 大神们...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下载那rom？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奇葩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我一用win那软件 告诉我有官方升级
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 4.1.B
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那4.0.2是什么东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 擦看到了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 4.0.4
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你白root了吧
<mayli> drocula: 自己验证一下呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的松鼠 没了保修了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<drocula> mayli:怎么验证啊 我看没问题 就是匹配不了
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<mayli> drocula: http://pastebin.com/dQh5hmgf
<adam8157> yunfan: 你可以把东西都删掉(除了.git) 然后reset 或者checkout
<yunfan> adam8157 哥就是这么干的 薇菜告诉我的
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦
<adam8157> yunfan: 刚睡了一觉, 早上去学英语 略困
<yunfan> adam8157 我才发现我玩的minetest 原来调整下参数就可以很好看了
<yunfan> adam8157 :-) 昨天我把我的blog迁移到 linode上了 而且换用了blohg 以后可以用hg管理blog了 你看看 http://blog.geek42.info/
<kk> yunfan,啥网址y Geek42
<yunfan> 生成静态的
<adam8157> yunfan: 哦 python的, 不过这和vcs有啥关系...
<yunfan> adam8157 擦 是用hg管理的阿
<adam8157> yunfan: vcs -> version control system
<yunfan> adam8157 我还写了个hg钩子自动build 然后nginx指向那个build以后的静态目录
<adam8157> yunfan: 和git, hg啥的, 无所谓吧
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yunfan> adam8157 blog文件是用hg管理的 rst 的 html是生成的 你也可以回退 明白么
<adam8157> yunfan: 我的也是啊, 我就是说, 用什么vcs无所谓啊, 这blohg为啥要强调hg
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 保修干嘛。。。我这是别人改的 rom 又不是官方的
<yunfan> adam8157 因为他还管生成
<yunfan> adam8157 他又是python的
<yunfan> adam8157 还那些什么用户名都是从hg里提取出来的 所以当然强调下了
<adam8157> yunfan: oh
<yunfan> adam8157 当然你说的我明白 只是他们没功夫支持很多vcs
 * microcai 刚刚最新的内核 git 版的内核RAID模块已经支持 discard 了
<yunfan> adam8157 你没看我blog? 提交人是 jyf@i7
<adam8157> microcai: 拜菜博士
<microcai> adam8157 。。。。。。
<yunfan> 我刚才在玩的minetest 装了个声音mod 立刻感觉不一样了 看来艺术家很重要阿
<microcai> adam8157 RAID 也能 SSD 了
<adam8157> microcai: 不支持trim的时候用的人也不少...
<microcai> adam8157 多危险啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道 刚用官方的升级
<adam8157> microcai: 有啥危险的?
<microcai> adam
<microcai> adam8157 没 trim SSD 容易坏
<adam8157> microcai: 理论上是, 不过, 实际影响很大么?
<microcai> adam8157 恩
<microcai> adam8157 做大量删除的时候
<adam8157> microcai: o
<gebjgd> adam8157: 蛋仔别怕 天塌下来有你基哥顶着
<adam8157> gebjgd: 求基哥给H1B
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你得和饭仔结婚
<gebjgd> adam8157: 活着和5羊杂
<gebjgd> adam8157: 或者
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<frandom> 请问新装好的ubuntu，插入的U盘在哪里找。。。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这个我也问过五阳的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 还有袋鼠
<yunfan> 不过袋鼠居然回来了 额
<frandom> 求教、、、新装好的ubuntu，插入的U盘在哪里找。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 遗憾啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是阿  舍得一夜菊 搞跨移民局
<gebjgd> yunfan: 精辟
<yunfan> gebjgd: 屁精
<jusss> frandom: 桌面
<frandom> 桌面上没有。。
<jusss> frandom: sudo fdisk -l
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太羡慕索爱了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接变成4.0
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的htc太弱额
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是 4.0.4 么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是 4.04
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是感觉速度慢了
<frandom> 看不到U盘。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把部分软件关了，把 io scheduler 换了，把 cpu 策略换了， blabla 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没root什么都是画饼
<jusss> gebjgd: 你也变成root敢死队了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 能充饥就好
<gebjgd> 就这语文水平也就是小学5年级的水平 root敢死队都不知道什么意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 懒的帮她弄了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一会儿出门
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 她是你老婆……都懒得弄了。。。 =.=
<alvin_rxg> 果然婚姻是爱情的坟墓么？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Württemberg Chamber Orchestra - Concerto No. 3 in G Major for Violin and Orchestra, K. 216: II. Adagio
<alvin_rxg> 话说，这曲子我听了好几天了…… =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我才不想大周末的没事弄它
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 求您俩的结婚照 :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不给
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真小气
<yunfan> htc最大的问题不是频率 而是电池 wtf
<gebjgd> yunfan: 3块电池的表示压力不大
<yunfan> gebjgd: 轮着换的？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 恩 而且我还有第二个手机 专门打电话
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那你还有第三个手机 专门打老婆的么？  cc adam8157
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这样的穷学生也需要换换外观了。。  http://www.mctrek.de/
<gebjgd> yunfan: 有
<adam8157> gebjgd: 可别用诺基亚, 小心重伤
<gebjgd> adam8157: 现在的nokia不行了 小偷都不要了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 打人还是很带劲的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 除了 ebay, amazon 还有啥好的网站卖衣服的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 荷兰那边有个lager
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说便宜的很
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 据说 Bremen 也有个。。
<alvin_rxg> 那些 Lager 之类的，等以后有女朋友了再考虑 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你要等到下辈子额
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> google Bremen outlet ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去什么dolc看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好注意
<alvin_rxg> 好主意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在还是用gnome了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为锁触摸板键 就在gnome下好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度还可以
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<skynco> 问题解决了，把内核回滚到3.5.4－1了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天白拿了一本克兰经
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你现在要入教了？
<cleamoon> 在两台电脑之间传输文件最快的办法是什么？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ftp
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 或者 python simple http
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 如果两台电脑离的很近呢？
<alvin_rxg> 这跟远近啥关系？你说要用蓝牙？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当小说看
<gebjgd> cleamoon: scp
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 就是说可以用路由和线的情况下
<gebjgd> cleamoon: scp
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 没有更快的了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我就知道安全的方法
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 自己家的电脑有什么不安全的.....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 要毛路由啊，直接网线两端两个电脑插上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要拧巴的线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计他没有
<cleamoon> 我没有....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 无线网络呢？一样的情况
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无线网络更慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不如连线的快
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也有2MB的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 无线网有。反正也就是scp了吧？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 都可以
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 没有比scp更快的了？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: nfs
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 最快
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 速度多少嘞？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么速度？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你现在的传输速度呀。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我觉得在一个局域网里，一般 linux 的传输都很快的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: nfs最快
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 还没开始传呢....
<cleamoon> bt也许更快吧
<alvin_rxg> .. .. ..
<gebjgd> cleamoon: bt?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他开 track 服务器 :)
<cleamoon> scp的速度现在是大概3M
<cleamoon> 似乎比BT快一点.....
<cleamoon> 3M的话，大概一个半小时就能传完了
<mayli> cleamoon: udp
<alvin_rxg> .. .. ..
<mayli> cleamoon: sudo apt-get install udpcast
<lotutu> 局域网传输文件的限制不是网卡或者网线的速度上限吗？
<lotutu> 跟哪种方式还有关系吗？
<adam8157> lotutu: 有
<gebjgd> lotutu: 协议 网卡质量
<lotutu> 哦，没怎么感觉出来。我这里一般都是到网卡上限速度
<gebjgd> lotutu: 你那里双机互传多快？
<lotutu> 12MB/s 左右吧
<cleamoon> 我倒想知道为什么scp不按顺序cp.....
<gebjgd> lotutu: 假
<lotutu> 假？
<lotutu> 我用 ftp或者 apache提供的下载都是差不多这个速度啊
<bestwish> 外国来说应该是早晨了把。。你们还在不
<cleamoon> bestwish, 中午
<gebjgd> bestwish: 早毛 日本也是外国
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你们那现在天气如何？
<bestwish> cleamoon: 才中午昂。
<bestwish> gebjgd: 你丫的还在日本。。
<bestwish> 卖国？？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 好 准备吃了午饭去荷兰转转
<gebjgd> bestwish: 在日本就卖国了？
<mayli> lotutu: 100/8=11.92
<gebjgd> bestwish: 你也是爱国愤青啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 气温呢？
<bestwish> 谁让你说早毛。。说话不礼貌来着。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 8°c
<bestwish> gebjgd: 我可不是愤青。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 这不是也挺冷的吗....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有没有android直接支持的3G卡？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 冷么？
<bestwish> cleamoon: 话说。。又见到你了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接usb支持的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的噢
<mayli> gebjgd: 电信3G?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的o2的那个不行
<gebjgd> mayli: 和哪的没关系 我是说3G umts卡
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 冷....
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我又没死......
<bestwish> cleamoon: 哈哈。
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没觉得 北京更冷
<bestwish> 我在东北你们懂的。
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 北京现在最低温度才8度.....
<mayli> gebjgd: 话说这三家的3G也是不同的技术吧
<bestwish> 那是肯定的。
<gebjgd> mayli: 哪三家？
<bestwish> TD，wcdma.
<bestwish> 还有个。。我忘记了。
<bestwish> TD是国产的。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 。。你不工作吗
<lotutu> 另外一个是cdma2000吧，电信的
<bestwish> 其实都是在过度。
<bestwish> 过渡。
<bestwish> 从。。2.5G过渡。
<bestwish> 电信的。一直就是2.5G。。
<bestwish> 不过没人认可它。。悲哀啊。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那东东里边不是也有 sim 卡么？不能拿来放手机里用嘛？
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我还上学呢
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你在哪里上学啊
<bestwish> 不会是考研把。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 瑞典高中
<bestwish> cleamoon: 才上高中。。阿。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给平板用
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你是怎么了解这里的啊。。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 一开始我还以为这里人会不多呢。。没想到有好多都是移民了。。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 没qq群可上就去找其他单位了，然后就来到了这里
<bestwish> cleamoon: 嗯。还以为这里的人都。用的是ubuntu呢。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 着我倒是也这么以为的.....
<bestwish> cleamoon: 没想到用的人还是很少啊。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 话说你学的应该是英文把。
<qwebirc66967> Hi
<kk> qwebirc66967, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<cleamoon> bestwish, 什么学英文？
<hello> 哈哈呈kkwgkwgwkgwgwkgwkwkgg
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你在那里不学英文吗
<cleamoon> bestwish, 当然得学呀
<bestwish> cleamoon: 其实到了国外应该开朗点。。老上网聊也没什么意思。。多交些朋友。。
 * pityonline 想再入个 1T 的移动硬盘，东芝，日立，西数，选哪个？原先入过一块西数的，还可以，但 USB 是焊死在电路板上太讨厌了
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我只需要女朋友
 * pityonline 得，先去吃饭了
<mayli> pityonline: 自己组装就焊不上了
<bestwish> cleamoon: 别提这个。。我都失恋了。
<pityonline> mayli: 买的品牌整盘的
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我也是呀
<bestwish> cleamoon: 唉。。话说女生。。不提了。。他吗都三年了。说分就分了。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 我提出分手的时候也是说分就分的呀，这不新鲜
<qwebirc66967> :)
<bestwish> cleamoon: 关键是你说的分手啊。可是俺这里是她说的啊。
<cleamoon> bestwish, .........
<mayli> pityonline: 整盘一般都是焊上的
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你搞的都是。。外妞。。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 唉。。。难道时间长了。本人。。霸气外露了。。嘿嘿。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 得了。。以后。单身。。。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 这个还真不是.........
<mao> linux下有没有类似于scurecrt的ssh 书签软件
<mayli> j
<bestwish> cleamoon: 你要是不搞外妞。。我以后可不认你。。必须长出息。。
<bestwish> 对。。搞外妞。
<cleamoon> bestwish, 想搞，还没开始呢
<bestwish> avril..我觉得挺好。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 加油。。期待。。
<bestwish> cleamoon: 听说。外国妞。。性欲高啊。。。嘿嘿。
<mayli> mao: lcrt?
<cleamoon> bestwish, 其实一般
<mayli> italics test
<bestwish> cleamoon: 。。不会把。。但是我觉得外国的女孩纸听好看的。。。尤其是。哎微儿
<qwebirc66967> Avrial. Yeah.
<bestwish> cleamoon: 。。但是有时候。。她们脸实在是太长。
<andyhuzhill> kk: 你是怎么实现的？
<kk> andyhuzhill, 这是一个仪式，我每次都做同样的方式。  ㍪ 
<mayli> Foobar
<maplebeats> 我晕，更新3.62内核，无线网卡不兼容
<mayli> tests
<kk> mayli, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看来需要弄个新的umts卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这样就能用tablet跑netzclub了
<mayli> test nderline
<mayli> test
<kk> mayli, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<andyhuzhill> test
<kk> andyhuzhill, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<andyhuzhill> kk: time
<maplebeats> 内核升级到3.62，载入无线模块直接报一堆错。。。有人遇见没
<mayli> maplebeats: 没有使用到3.62那么高级的东西
<andyhuzhill> 最近 木有滚arch了 而且 无线也很少用
<zhanshime01> maplebeats: 新版本有什么特性?
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 特性就是我的无线网卡用不了了
<maplebeats> http://p.vim-cn.com/dgQ/text   求破。。。
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, 什么网卡……
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven:  Broadcom Corporation BCM43227
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, 你可以去报bug……
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven: 。。。果然。。。看来今天有事情做了+。+
 * mayli  无脑的Ubuntu用户路过
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven: 报给谁呢。。。arch？还是kernel？
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, 如果你有kernel的git仓库的话还可以先bisect一下再报……
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, kernel.不过你要先搜索一下有没有人报过了……我刚google了一下没看到
<hello> 哈哈哈
<bestwish>  话说我正在努力的构建java平台。
<bestwish> 在ubuntu上。。构建。真难啊
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven: 不过这个真的算内核问题么。。。是wl模块是我自己下载编译的呃
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, = =那就不算
<hello> 中国每人给报一个bug 哈哈哈
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven: broadcom的网卡驱动都是这么装的呃
<maplebeats> 去看看有新版没有。。。
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, 那就报给broadcom去……
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven: 我看不现实，这货有一年没更新了。。。
<DRDarkRaven> maplebeats, 那你可能要自己该他的代码了=_,
<hello> 我代linux f 一下硬件商
<RavenChan> 话说要怎么成为channel的op？
<jiero> bestwish: 直接apt结束了。
<mayli> RavenChan: 新建一个
 * RavenChan 想做#ubuntu-cn的op
<maplebeats> DRDarkRaven: 你想踢谁。。。
<RavenChan> maplebeats, =_,
<oukai> 大家好
<kk> oukai, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<oukai> :)
<jiero> RavenChan: 问以前的 OP要。
<qwebirc66967> Hi GFW
<maplebeats> oukai: 好
<RavenChan> tenzu, 求op……
<GFW> hi
<kk> GFW, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<qwebirc66967> can you shutdown yourself?
<GFW> 以前都是玩电骡的irc初次接触这个服务器.
<GFW> no
<qwebirc66967> caution. GFW is online.
<GFW> i can't.
<oukai> 什么是GFW
<tenzu> RavenChan: 要干嘛？
<GFW> 中国的网络防火长城.
<RavenChan> tenzu, 不干嘛= =过过瘾
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • GTX460不能启动12.04安装盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389809 12.04 desktop的iso，遇上GTX460就僵死在那里，试了12.10 beta2，也是如此。 原来GT530在11.10有这个问题，12.04可以启动了，装完后加载nvidia官方驱动，用得很好。 有谁遇到过这个情况吗？我想办法绕了过去 …
<GFW> 我们上不了google
<GFW> 上不了facebook
<GFW> 上不了推特.
<GFW> 详见.http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E9%98%B2%E7%81%AB%E9%95%BF%E5%9F%8E
<kk> GFW ⇪ t: 防火长城 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<majia321> GFW: 校长？
<GFW> no.我是一普通网民.
<GFW> majia321, 呵呵.
<majia321> GFW: 还以为校长菊花好了，出院了……
 * maplebeats 我要是拿了op ，和一件事就把tenzu踢了
<GFW> 呵呵..帽子..... ..
<jiero> ...
<jiero> maplebeats: 你和 疼疼 过不去了哦。
<jiero> GFW:  社交网站真心没意思。
<GFW> jiero, 偶尔浏览一下腾讯的空间还是不错的,我的朋友都在...
<GFW> 前几天升级了以下12.04...真心不好用.
<GFW> 你们都用的ubuntu那个版本?
<maplebeats> GFW: 洗发水
<zhanshime01> 手机没有装任何社交软件的飘过...
<GFW> google+哈哈.
<GFW> maplebeats, tenzu好像走了
<zhanshime01> GFW: 神ID
<GFW> zhanshime01, 过奖了....
<GFW> 我以前用这个登录过..记得..
 * maplebeats 重启再进3.62内核试试。。。
<zhanshime01> 我试试
<jiero> tenzu: 疼教授。现在我又开始流窜到美国服务器玩游戏了。
 * jiero 知道 Unity太慢了
<tenzu> jiero: 啥游戏？
<mah0ne> GFW: 怎么会上不了google?
<GFW> mah0ne, 上的了阉割版的.
<GFW> mah0ne, 我最喜欢的googlereader就上不了.
<mah0ne> GFW: 这个应该上得了的吧
<jiero> tenzu:   Savage XR
<GFW> mah0ne, 在我家经常抽风,我订阅的那些东西都不能显示..不过用手机可以哈哈....
<tenzu> jiero: 没玩过，也没听说过
<mah0ne> 我一般用Thunderbird看
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。免费的。
<zhanshime01> qq
<tenzu> jiero: 没工夫玩
<jiero> tenzu: 哦
<GFW> 我去弄我的手机哈....cm10昨晚更新了....
<tenzu> jiero: 刚给女王买了个ipad,正在试用
<GFW|AFK> tenzu, 管理员大人好.
<HUJINTAO> ..
<HUJINTAO> 哈哈
<HUJINTAO> 你们的头来了
<HUJINTAO> 都来仰视我吧
<mah0ne> 你是姚明??
<tenzu> GFW|AFK: 功夫王大侠女子
<GFW|AFK> tenzu, 什么意思?????
<GFW|AFK> tenzu, 详见.http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E9%98%B2%E7%81%AB%E9%95%BF%E5%9F%8E
<tenzu> GFW|AFK: gfw不是功夫王么？
<hujintao> ,
<GFW|AFK> tenzu, 看来不是大陆人士哈..
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐干啥呢
<hujintao> 各位有向我这领导反映问题的么
<adam8157> GFW|AFK: 盖饭王?
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<adam8157> tenzu: check now
<tenzu> adam8157: 牛排老爽了
<zlszk> kk, hh
 * GFW|AFK GFW中国互联网的网络防火长城.great fire wall.....GFW.
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<hello>  shit
<kk> zlszk, 问我另外一个问题。  ㍫ 
<GFW|AFK> *_*!!!!!
<hello> kk: OS
<tenzu> adam8157: kindle扔了吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 我是为了看书
<hello> kk: date
<adam8157> tenzu: 非pdf效果相当好的
<hello> kk: time
<hello> kk: ls
<Huahua> tenzu: 博士好
<hello> kk: name
<maplebeats> adam8157:tenzu要送ipad
<tenzu> adam8157: 有啥好看的，看妹纸图片是王道
<hello> kk: uname -a
<Huahua> adam8157 6 寸 pdf或可以重排的 pdf 挺好
<tenzu> Huahua: 拜见花花
<Huahua> maplebeats: N 7 不错
<kk> hello, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍫ 
<adam8157> Huahua: 嗯, tenzu 上次给我发的paper不行
<Huahua> adam8157 让她重发
<hello> kk shit
<Huahua> adam8157 让他重发
<Huahua> maplebeats: 赞，快收
<tenzu> adam8157: cc给花花
<Huahua> tenzu: 博士您在派送 ipad3 么
<adam8157> tenzu: 我要一个 嗯嗯
<Huahua> tenzu: Eric 保佑您
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我们都要
<tenzu> Huahua: 嘛，给女王买了一个，我在试用
<Huahua> tenzu: 赞
<hello> kk y dn u mk shit
<Huahua> tenzu: 试用得好了就派送吧
<Huahua> tenzu: 对了，女王开心不
<Huahua> tenzu: 女王奖赏了你啥
<tenzu> Huahua: 那你等我再买几个
<hello> 麻麻
<tenzu> Huahua: 女王奖赏大大的
<Huahua> tenzu: 女王奖励你可以不戴？
<kk> hello, 当你在侮辱我，你侮辱你自己。  ㍫ 
<adam8157> tenzu: 我去天津拿, 给你省快递钱
<tenzu> Huahua: 你真邪恶
<hello> kk i do mk shit :-D
<Huahua> adam8157 好人
<adam8157> Huahua: 嗯嗯
<Huahua> tenzu: 喂喂，咱啥也没说
<tenzu> adam8157: 你敢请我吃顿饭再拿么？
<Huahua> adam8157 快答应
<adam8157> tenzu: 行
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我赏你一个http://p.vim-cn.com/dgR/text
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<hello> kk money
<Huahua> tenzu: 快送
<Huahua> 一顿包子换一支 ipad3 怎么也划得来
<Huahua> 咦，ee 阿姨居然在了
<Huahua> 鄙视 ee 不挂科
<Huahua> （不知道这句咒语还有效不
<adam8157> Huahua: ee周末就是挂到那里而已 (nnnd, ee老在twitter上黑我
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnd
<maplebeats> Huahua: 还在
<Huahua> eexpress: 依依阿姨
<maplebeats> adam8157:ee上推到处黑人啊，我经常被黑
<Huahua> adam8157 没关系，双倍回击她
<Huahua> maplebeats: ee 家崽崽现在应该很大了吧
<Huahua> maplebeats: ee 家崽崽应该可以打疼 ee 了大概
<maplebeats> Huahua: 反正不小了
<adam8157> 五六岁的样子吧
<Huahua> maplebeats: 8 岁？
<Huahua> 唔，记错了
<hello> kk R U smart?
<adam8157> 我不知道几岁, 瞎猜的
 * microcai GCC 支持了 c++11 却不支持 c11 ，可耻啊
<hello> kk ping U
<kk> hello, 是。  ㍬ 
<hello> kk ping kk
 * microcai C 语言成了GCC的二等公民
<hello> kk R U small?
<adam8157> microcai: c11出的晚嘛
<Huahua> adam8157 记得 07 年时 ee 崽崽 3 岁？
<microcai> adam8157 都是 11 年出的啊
<adam8157> microcai: c++11标准没出来之前 各种草案, gcc都有做工作
<Huahua> microcai: clang 呢
<adam8157> microcai: 草案了很多年
<Huahua> microcai: 能用的还有啥 C 编译器
<^}^> hello
<kk> ^}^, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Huahua> sigh，被 hotot 的邮件刷屏了
<mayli> Huahua: tcc
<hello> kk ^}^ is talking to me...
<Huahua> 算了，假装没看到邮件
<Huahua> 另一个 hotot 开发者找工作去了
<Huahua> mayli: 支持少好多
<microcai> Huahua:  clang 这种烂编译器，语言特性都没支持全，别说优化能力了，要和gcc比 还早的很
<Huahua> microcai: 好歹 apple 顶她
<mayli> Huahua: 非常的小
<hello> kk Our Lips Are Sealed
<Huahua> mayli: 确实
<kk> hello, 这将是很好，如果我们的嘴唇是密封的。  ㍬ 
<Huahua> microcai: 普通的程序用 clang 编译快好多，如果没用到太多什么那能节省机器
 * mayli 话说Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS已经到期了是吧
<Huahua> mayli: 三年、五年
<pityonline> Huahua: 花花
<Huahua> pityonline: P 姐好
<pityonline> Huahua: 你回地球啦？
<microcai> Huahua:  有 benchmark 么！
<microcai> Huahua:  benchmark 的都是 gcc 更快
<pityonline> Huahua: 消失了好长时间啦
 * mayli 发现release里还有这个的镜像，本来想找个910装的，可惜没有了
<Huahua> pityonline: 祝愿 P 姐新年前再涨高一点，祝愿 P 姐家姑娘新年前更漂亮一点
<adam8157> pityonline: 一直只看不说呢
<Huahua> microcai: 说岔了，编译速度
<hello> kk indeed
<kk> hello, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<pityonline> Huahua: 靠！一来就整这客套的
<pityonline> adam8157: 啥？
<hello> kk ;-D
<adam8157> pityonline: 我说花花, 只看不说, 没消失
<microcai> Huahua: 编译速度要快用鸟用，又不是大家都在用  Gentoo
<Huahua> pityonline: 好吧，实在点，祝愿 P 姐快些涨到 169
<Huahua> microcai: 乃不是 gentoo 么
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，潜
<kk> hello, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑。  ㍬ 
<microcai> Huahua: 我 Gentooer 都不在意编译速度，要clang何用
<mayli> Huahua: =adam?
<pityonline> Huahua: 没希望啦，不过俺也不在乎这个
<Huahua> pityonline: 也对哦，您家姑娘不在意就行
<pityonline> Huahua: nope
<adam8157> mayli: huh?
 * pityonline 我先吸会儿毒去
<Huahua> pityonline: 怎么
<pityonline> Huahua: 不在意
<Huahua> microcai: 比如可以早点下班
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么让vim退出后在命令行中依然显示纺辑文件的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389813 像freebsd一样保存退出后依然在界面中显示文件内容 比如 XXXX: ~s vi a.cc ~ 这是测试 ~ ~ ~ :wq 之后 在界面中编辑文件的内容还显示变成 ~这是测试 ~ ~ ~ XXXX: ~s 再问下怎么把XXX$和XXXX …
<\rs> microcai: llvm 的 lldb 什麼時候可用
<Huahua> lldb 啊
<Huahua> microcai: 好吧，llvm 真的是当 vm 用
<Huahua> microcai: 比如转换语言
<mayli> adam8157: Huahua 看错了，Sorry
<hello> kk u'r ignoring to much
<Huahua> microcai: 将 python 代码转为 js 再在混血 app 里跑
<kk> hello, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<Huahua> mayli: 他不介意的
 * microcai rebuild gcc now 
<Huahua> microcai: git 里的？
 * mayli  llvm这样的vm简直就是和.net的il起到了一样的作用，怪不得说“可以把语言中的任何一个概念都重新在另一个语言里发明一遍”
<Huahua> mayli: llvm 可以不要运行时啊
<adam8157> mayli: 图灵完全
<microcai> mayli: 怎么在 c 里实现 c++11 的 lambda
<Huahua> mayli: 直接把 llvm 当运行时用的似乎不多
<Huahua> microcai: 自己写宏吧
<Huahua> microcai: 或者干脆搞个预处理器
<microcai> Huahua: 写宏也不支持
<adam8157> mayli: microcai https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/图灵完全
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Huahua> microcai: 那么预处理吧
<microcai> Huahua: 预处理也不支持
<Huahua> microcai: 自己写预处理
<microcai> Huahua:  lambda 已经没法用 C 的语法表达了，怎么预处理都不行
<Huahua> microcai: 自己嵌个 rt
<hello> kk come on! be a man. get some angry.
<mayli> microcai: 要是lambda那么好实现，java就不会那么受c#党的歧视了
<Huahua> mayli: 反正觉得静态语言搞这些真有些过头
<adam8157> microcai: gcc没转到c++之前, 是用c写的, 搞定了lambda啊
<Huahua> mayli: 又不肯学 objc 搞个运行时
<mayli> Huahua: C++立志要成为世界上最强的男人
<microcai> adam8157 编译器和语言2嘛事情
<adam8157> microcai: 或者说c++自举之前是用别的语言写的嘛, 必须可以实现, N年前就证明了的
<microcai> adam8157 gcc 自己又没用 lambda
 * microcai 支持 lambda 的编译语言， c++ 唯一～～～
<Huahua> adam8157 大概想说早期的 g++ 是将 cpp 转成 c 吧
<Huahua> microcai: Vala 也是静态语言
<microcai> Huahua:  c++ 以前的名字是 CFront
<Huahua> microcai: 将类 C# 转换为纯 C
<microcai> Huahua:  vala 不是
<adam8157> Huahua: 可以这么说
<microcai> Huahua:  何况vala 不支持lambda
<Huahua> microcai: 之前说了要支持啊
<Huahua> microcai: 现在没看了，可能有了吧
<microcai> Huahua: 除非 vala 换 c++ 了
<RavenChan> microcai, 摆脱，haskell,lisp什么的都支持lambda
<RavenChan> microcai, 拜托
<adam8157> microcai: 用c构造一个宏, 每次把lambda转成嵌入的C 难道不行?
<microcai> RavenChan: 那些是动态语言
<andyhuzhill> kk:使用ruby写的阿
<Huahua> adam8157 觉得可以
<RavenChan> microcai, 都是编译语言……
<microcai> RavenChan:  不是编译为本机代码的
<RavenChan> microcai, 你到底是多没常识
<RavenChan> microcai, 是的
<kk> andyhuzhill, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍬ 
<microcai> RavenChan:  要说 java 也是编译语言，可惜不是本地代码。呸
<Huahua> 看了下，Vala  支持
<Huahua> microcai: gcj
<microcai> Huahua: 我要的是 c++ 的那种 lambda
<adam8157> =,=
<Huahua> microcai: 都是 lambda
<RavenChan> microcai, 都是编译成本机语言的
<microcai> Huahua:  无引用栈上对象的lambda C 也可以模拟
<microcai> RavenChan:  not lisp
<Huahua> lisp 那么多方言和实现
<microcai> RavenChan:  lisp 压根就没标准，别把一群方言拿出来比
<eexpress> Huahua: ?
<eexpress> 男 Huahua 还是 女 Huahua啊。
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e, 你来啦
<RavenChan> microcai, 有不支持lambda的方言吗？
<Huahua> 依依阿姨不乖
<microcai> RavenChan:  lisp 压根就没标准，别把一群方言拿出来比
<eexpress> 这么久没出来了
<Huahua> 让崽崽打死依依
<RavenChan> microcai, 算上方言数量只能更多
<eexpress> 。
<microcai> RavenChan:  再说了 ，lisp 好像都是带运行时的
<eexpress> momo 男版本真 Huahua
<jiero> 真的。
<microcai> RavenChan: 能找到脱离不需要运行时的 lisp 么
<eexpress> 是吧。我都以为失踪了
<eexpress> 咋是 wang
<RavenChan> microcai, 你能找到脱离不需要运行时的C++么
<eexpress> Huahua: 老式说
<Huahua> maplebeats: adam8157 依依阿姨出现了，快黑回去
<microcai> RavenChan:  VB 还编译为 .exe 呢！ 但是脱离不了解释语言的本质
 * jiero 和huahua不熟。
<eexpress> 老实说
<microcai> RavenChan:  lisp 就是解释语言。
<RavenChan> microcai, 你说是就是吧。
<RavenChan> microcai, 随便你
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e 最近赚外快了么
<microcai> RavenChan:  kernel 就是个例子！
<Huahua> adam8157 肯定
<pityonline> Huahua: 这么久没露面，研究啥了？
<adam8157> microcai: lisp可以编译的
<RavenChan> microcai, kernel用的是C…………
<eexpress> 膜拜真蛋蛋
<eexpress> 皮白内黄
<microcai> RavenChan:  C 程序同样也是 C++ 程序/
<adam8157> eexpress: 哪里白了 哪里黄了
<microcai> adam8157 VB  还能编译呢！
<eexpress> 蛋白，蛋黄嘛
<microcai> adam8157 VB 能编译，VB 就成了静态语言了？
<RavenChan> microcai, fine。你说是就是吧
<adam8157> microcai: lisp可以不需要运行时
<microcai> adam8157 静态链接进去了而已
<microcai> adam8157 本质上还有
<microcai> adam
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 你各种钻牛角尖, 这么说的话谁都不是
<microcai> adam8157 首先 lisp 是带 GC 的，GC 就是个巨大的运行时。脱离不了
<jusss> test
<adam8157> jusss: fail
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<RavenChan> adam8157, microcai 机器语言不是=_,
<microcai> adam8157 能用来写内核的语言才是静态语言，so ， B 语言 C 语言 C++ 语言，是静态语言
<eexpress> 丫丫的。又跑了。 huahua已经成了一群人的nick了。
<microcai> adam8157 lisp C# java python 肯定都不是
<eexpress> 召唤原版huahua
<eexpress> 微菜，你又钻牛角尖。
<jusss> adam8157: TP 740N只能设置最小带宽和最大带宽，不能对同一地址段同时设置最小和最大，而且貌似没有设置平均ip的，总不能每个ip都去设置下吧，
<adam8157> eexpress: microcai 快 你们俩互掐
<RavenChan> adam8157, 话说我在想，是不是所有强类型语言都可以编译？
<pityonline> 我靠！Mac 中如果在移动硬盘上删除文件到回收站，居然不能恢复文件到原位置
<microcai> eexpress:  哪有
<microcai> eexpress: 只不过表达对动态语言的不满，顺便表达一下对c++的满意
<eexpress> c++有啥满意的？运行库那么大。一个屁大的事情，编译出一堆。
<eexpress> 改vala吧。
 * RavenChan 觉得还是javascript有前途……
<eexpress> c#语法，c的编译
<adam8157> pityonline: 等咱有钱了也买个mba
<microcai> eexpress:   C++ 是编译型的脚本语言
<eexpress> 咋又脚本语言了。那是perl
<microcai> eexpress:  c++能用脚本形式去写
<pityonline> adam8157: 你只是目前不想买
<eexpress> 那是蛋痛
<eexpress> perl最满意，就是不能编译了。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 唉, 没米啊, 我笑他人看不穿
<jusss> eexpress: c不是很满意了，
<jusss> eexpress: 一个充满了坑的语言，
<eexpress> c写东西，麻烦多了
<pityonline> adam8157: 最后一句充分说明前面的话是假的
<jusss> eexpress: 感觉懒人应该都用c,因为比较懒,so只学了一门语言
<microcai> jusss:  +1
<eexpress> c是简单。只是写复杂的，就很麻烦。
<Freebuilder> ee 肯定会说懒人是用脚本语言的
<microcai> 懒人用 boost
<pityonline> adam8157: 想再买个 1T 移动硬盘，你推荐哪个？
<adam8157> pityonline: 这个没研究
<microcai> 用c++写脚本
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，我的 1T 早不够用了，主要是放高清电影
<adam8157> pityonline: wow
<jusss> eexpress: 今天俺的战斗法师升到lv48了
<adam8157> pityonline: http://hxhd.taobao.com/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 首页-洪翔高清数码专卖-- 淘宝网
<jusss> eexpress: lv50就能觉醒变身了，哇卡卡
<eexpress> 啥东西？
<eexpress> 打怪？
<jusss> eexpress: dnf 战斗法师
<eexpress> dnf。忘记叫啥了。打怪的，都不喜欢玩
<jusss> 地下城与勇士
<eexpress> 哦
<jusss> 棒子国的游戏，腾讯代理的
<jusss> 貌似国内大部分游戏都是棒子国的, eexpress
<eexpress> 棒子的，就记得一个，疯狂坦克
<microcai> eexpress: 还有传奇吧
<eexpress> 那没玩过
<jusss> 大话西游据说也是棒子国的
<_____aaaa> e e
<jusss> eexpress: mtk是咋回事，跟arm有关系没
 * pityonline 刚 mac os 死机了
<adam8157> pityonline: http://hxhd.taobao.com/
<eexpress> 没关系吧。2个概念
<microcai> jusss:  mtk 是造 arm SoC 啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 那个店里没啥东西呀
<pityonline> adam8157: 主要是卖资源的
<jusss> microcai: mtk TI 高通这三个只是芯片不一样吗，为啥价格差距那么大
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯 yyets的店
<microcai> jusss:  这差价就和你去大街上买烧饼和在无星级酒店吃的烧饼为何价格差很大一样
<pityonline> adam8157: 我喜欢自己找资源
<pityonline> adam8157: 现在的 1T 品牌硬盘基本降到原来的水平了
<jusss> 。
<pityonli1e> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/HITACHI-%E6%97%A5%E7%AB%8B-TOURO-MOBILE-2-5-USB3-0-1TB-%E8%B6%85%E8%96%84%E7%A7%BB%E5%8A%A8%E7%A1%AC%E7%9B%98-OS03469-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2/dp/B007FMWT32/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=8L5CF8GGYKKF&coliid=I246F1GZMIK5ZE
<kk> pityonli1e,啥网址y HITACHI 日立 TOURO MOBILE 2.5" USB3.0 1TB 超薄移动硬盘-OS03469 黑色-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<pityonli1e> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/WD-%E8%A5%BF%E9%83%A8%E6%95%B0%E6%8D%AE-Elements-SE-2-5%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8-USB3-0-1TB-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2-%E4%BE%BF%E6%90%BA%E5%BC%8F%E7%A1%AC%E7%9B%98-WDBPCK0010BBK/dp/B005WFWZ06/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pdT1_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=8L5CF8GGYKKF&coliid=I3UFUGHA33CH03
<adam8157> pityonli1e: 这种东西差别不大吧
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 不知道为啥原价相差这么大
<pityonli1e> adam8157: 我现在用的是西数 2.0 1T 的，块儿大
 * pityonli1e iTunes 又死机了，我对把音乐库放在移动硬盘上这个方案完全绝望了……
<zhanshime01> wqewq
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 雷电chromium-bsd修改加强版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389816 chromium-bsd 0.9.15 根据源代码修改加强伤害和无限命，根据论坛帖子的方法。做成deb包，方便大家玩。chromium-bsu-plus_0.9.15-1_i386.deb 下面是原帖子内容： Quote: apt-get source chromium-bsu cd chromium-bsu-0.9.14/src 1 …
<xiang_wang> 今天google gmail怎么访问不
<xiang_wang> 了了
<maplebeats> xiang_wang: 用客户端啊
<xiang_wang> 啥客户端？
<maplebeats> xiang_wang: 邮件客户端啊
<xiang_wang> web 客户端也连不上去
<xiang_wang> git hub code也push 不上去
<xiang_wang> 难道是要开xx大，gfw狗日的发飙了
<maplebeats> xiang_wang: 月经来了。。
<zhanshime01> xiang_wang: 我们公司为喜迎18,让我们新入职的大学生连红歌参加市合唱比赛
<zhanshime01> zhanshime01: 妹的,这个周末都没休息
<zhanshime01> xiang_wang:妹的,这个周末都没休息
<xiang_wang> 你哪个单位
<xiang_wang> 这么NB
<zhanshime01> xiang_wang:科X,一私企
<xiang_wang> 私企高的跟央企一样
<xiang_wang> 央企都没这么干
<zhanshime01> 没什么,被政府指定要参加,公司说了,不参加就不参加,参加就要拿成绩,不能丢公司形象
<zhanshime01> xiang_wang: SO....
<xiang_wang> 面子工程
<andyhuzhill> 刚刚 想用一下 Kscope  结果发现 这个项目已经死了 唉
<zlei> eexpress: 插件写好了
<zlei> eexpress: 要不要试试
<jiero> zlei:  gimp 的么。。。
<zlei> eexpress: 不知道怎么捕捉鼠标事件，方法很笨拙，
<zlei> jiam1: 是的
<jiero> zlei: 。
<zlei> jiero: 我想如果懂gdk的人来写的话会有更好的方法
<zlei> jiero: ring.cnodejs.net/blog/1350146128016
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> 上网也不知道该干啥，都4天多没开过机了貌似，
<jiero> zlei: 。我。不懂。
<Freebuilder> 华硕的 Eee Pad 怎样？
<jusss> .
<jusss> 咋都不说话了
<jusss> 来个话题讨论下
 * maplebeats 看动漫ing
<maplebeats> jusss: 你要是真闲得没事做，帮我把这个搞定吧   http://p.vim-cn.com/dgR/text
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<jusss> maplebeats: 俺小白，就知道那个wpa_supplicant是干啥的，其它的都不认识。。。
 * jusss 求科普，自动变量和数组在符号表中分别是咋写的
 * jusss 不想知道数组和指针的区别，想知道数组和自动变量的区别
<maplebeats> 数组和指针的区别我知道
<jusss> maplebeats: 那数组和自动变量的区别你知道不
 * jusss 感觉指针变量和自动变量一样
<maplebeats> jusss: 两个不一样的东西你怎么比
<jusss> maplebeats: 反正都能取地址，只不过多了次访问而已
<jusss> maplebeats: 想知道数组和自动变量咋写记录的在符号表中，给个例子被
<maplebeats> jusss: 不同类别的东西你非要找它们的相似性拿来比，有意义么
<jusss> maplebeats: 我只是想知道数组是咋回事
<maplebeats> jusss: 你去看它汇编啊
<jusss> å°»
<jusss> http://bbs.replays.net/thread-2236964-1-1.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 拍丝韵广告那个妹子是泽尻绘里香？ - 综合讨论区 General Discussion - 锐派游戏论坛 Powered by Replays.Net
<CyrusYzGTt> 尻 這個 屍九 怎麼讀？？
<jusss> kao
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 有哪种虚拟打印机可以直接输出为图片格式的? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389820 ubuntu 默认的虚拟打印机,可以打印出pdf格式的. 请问,有无直接输出为图片格式的? 试过另外一种方法:将pdf再转成jpg, 但是效果并不理想. 统计信息: 发表于 由 gy619 — 2012-10-14 2 …
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.hybbs.net/thread-855194-1-1.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 莫 言 希 望 劉 曉 波 早 日 獲 得 自 由 - 花园水库 - 泰兴·羌溪花园论坛 - 银杏之乡泰兴最火爆的论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 。。 誰來的，爲麼不讓說話
<CyrusYzGTt> 莫言=不要說
 * mayli 奇葩:Description: virtual Richard M. Stallman
<mayli> apt-cache show vrms
<jusss> RMS,搞GNU&Emacs的哪个
<maplebeats> jusss: 大神
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 收拾了2个小时的屋子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 破家值万贯 那么多垃圾
<alvin_rxg> messiiiieeee
<nicol> hello everyone
<andyhuzhill> nicol:hi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆说升级到了4.0.4 系统好慢
<Xtaler> TEST
<kk> Xtaler, 点点点.  ㍚ 
<Xtaler> I am kill you late KK
<Xtaler> kk: exit
<kk> Xtaler, 直到下一次。  ㍚ 
<cleamoon_> 有个问题：一千多个rar文件，想找出其中哪些有密码保护，怎么弄？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_: test 一下？
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 怎么test？unrar？
<piggybox> unrar有个参数p-            Do not query password
<alvin_rxg> unrar test
<piggybox> 不知道是不是忽略password
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 1000多文件....16GB.....都test了我就累死了.....没有什么办法能直接列出来吗？就像是拿某种文件管理器打开，然后某一列写着有密码？
<alvin_rxg> 需要个东东来测试…… 不然我也不知道。。
<alvin_rxg> http://supportex.net/2011/08/bash-check-zip-rar-file-password-protection/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Bash: check if a zip or a rar file has password-protection
<gebjgd> ofan: 起床了 飯仔
<gebjgd> ofan: 太陽曬雞雞了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你和你老婆要小孩了麼
<piggybox> gebjgd: 还没
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你們也不小了 應該準備了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 好吧
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 你们要小孩了吗？
<kk>  06:26
<ofan> gebjgd: 卧槽
<ofan> gebjgd: 你每次叫我我都刚好睡醒
<_____aaaa> 范范
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-07
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Oald-7 牛津英汉词典 for chrome谷歌浏览器版 下载! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449726 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1d0pbN 11.5M , crx格式 , 谷歌应用商店有,不能下载的到我的百度网盘下载. 是离线版,即使没上网也能查看,支持自定义字体. 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-10-07 7:01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • XBMC有些视频格式不支持如何坚决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449727 XBMC有些视频格式不支持如何坚决，请问如何在XBMC中升级或安装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Napoleonken — 2013-10-07 8:15
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness> 我想问问啊 双系统的ubuntu13.04可以选择升级到13.10吗？
<jackness> Muton, 你知道吗？
<jackness> Muton, 少妇 你怎么不说话
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 显然可以生ij
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 显然可以升级
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 你知道我为什么问吗 我曾经装过12.04,然后在升级成为12.10的时候 重启后进入了windows7 然后再进入 不知道怎么就报错了
<October21> jackness: 你活该
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 所以搞得我有点担心 应该25号就有新版本了吧
<jackness> October21, 怎么了
<October21> 它本来就不是滚动设计的
<jackness> October21, 我对13.10很期待
<jackness> 什么意思
<October21> 然后你又不懂引导
<jackness> 滚动设计？
<October21> 直接升级就是滚动
<jackness> 是不是我把ubuntu设置为默认系统 这样升级 就不会出问题了吧
<jackness> 重启之后直接进入ubuntu了 就不会报错了吧
<October21> 非也，你自己了解一下ubuntu的升级方式
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 直接升级即可
<StarBrilliant> 不关心引导
<October21> 不要被机器玩死了
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 如果你担心的话，先备份MBR
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 那我学习下备份MBR吧
<jackness> StarBrilliant, dd if=/dev/sda of=~/MBR_`date %F` bs=512 count=1 #需要root权限 大神就这个命令就可以了吗
<StarBrilliant> 就是这个
<StarBrilliant> 其实我也不知道备份多少字节合适
<StarBrilliant> 我一般就一口气备份硬盘开头的一大堆东西
<StarBrilliant> 貌似512字节够了
<jackness> 这个命令输入之后好处是什么呢 有什么作用呢
<October21> 你是要备份引导信息还是分区表？
<jackness> 我还是不太明白 简单一个命令就能保证系统引导不出问题？
<StarBrilliant> October21: 引导信息
<jackness> 我是双系统 升级ubuntu只要MBR ubuntu就可以了吗
<hrzhu> 一般来说升级ubuntu 不会把引导弄坏的 安装ubuntu他会自动搜索到你的windows的
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 这个是为了让你安心
<jackness> 要不要MBRwin7
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 乃只是升级而已
<StarBrilliant> 刚刚你担心会不会弄坏MBR
<StarBrilliant> 我现在向你保证，不会
<StarBrilliant> 而且即使弄坏了也有备份了现在
<StarBrilliant> 所以你可以开始了
<October21> StarBrilliant: 那你搞啥备份？
<StarBrilliant> Ubuntu升级过程会自动识别你的Windows的
<StarBrilliant> October21: 让人家放心嘛
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 哦 好的 如果万一出问题了 MBR会自动跳出来？
<StarBrilliant> October21: 如果我就告诉他不会弄坏MBR他信么？
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 万一出问题了把dd命令的if和of倒过来写……
<StarBrilliant> 就回去了
<October21> 你告诉他这些信息，他又不了解，怎么安他的心啊
<StarBrilliant> October21: 好吧……
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 现在升级吧。所有的意外都考虑进去了
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 我还不能升级 我要等25号的13.10正式版发布 然后网上升级
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 我都是提前升级beta哈哈哈
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 你是在ubuntu里面升级吧
<StarBrilliant> 不是下载安装光盘对吧
<October21> 要体验的话，用虚拟机跑跑
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 恩 我想等ubuntu自动升级,beta版本 我怕出问题，下载beta版本升级的话那不是又要重新分区安装了吗
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 谁说的
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 会自动覆盖原来系统？
<October21> 还循环
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 会在当前系统的基础上安装
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 看看在系统中直接升级的教程 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<StarBrilliant> 很简单
<^k^> StarBrilliant ⇪ ti: Upgrade Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 好的 谢谢 我了解下
<jackness> 我是焦急的等待13.10的更新啊 估计会很强大的 希望能提高上网速度系统会越来越流畅 最好反应时间缩短到0.0001秒
<October21> 那靠带宽好不？
<jackness> 我6M宽带 在线视频一点不卡 我是希望系统上的应用程序反应时间再快一点 有时候感觉浏览器反应时间有点长
<October21> SSD
<jackness> 有时候系统会有点卡 会顿一下 希望不要有卡顿
<jackness> SSD？不懂
<October21> 固态硬盘，提高读取速率
<iwii> jackness: 自己编译浏览器, 打开 -O3 , 指定CPU类型
<jackness> 你说一个固态硬盘要多少钱 我一直也很向往固态硬盘
<jackness> iwii, 大神，我还没有编译浏览器的能力 谢谢 这个对我来说有点困难
<October21> 你自己搜，我是用不了
<jackness> 你怎么用不了 主板不支持吗？
<hrzhu> 编译个浏览器估计要很久
<October21> 笔记本还往那里加啊？
<hrzhu> 拆掉原来的硬盘换ssd
<jackness> 对啊 我也是这个意思
<hrzhu> 有些笔记本还有msata接口
<iwii> hrzhu: 4核不慢的
<jackness> 我的是i5处理器 编译浏览器 我不会
<hrzhu> iwii: 我还在用 E5700
<October21> 等我要换本再说了
<imtxc> jackness: 大佬，不会编译你丫就别编译啊
<imtxc> jackness: 为什么要自己编译呢？
<jackness> imtxc, 我当然不会去编译 我那么笨 把系统编译成windows了 怎么办？我不会的 我就不弄
<imtxc> jackness: 你是觉得人维护包的人编译水平不如你？
<October21> imtxc: 是别人教唆的 ：）
<imtxc> 这些坏人
<imtxc> jackness 少妇这两天已经编译了很多东西了………………
<jackness> imtxc, 当然 我不会那么不自量力的 我很珍惜我的双系统 就好像是两个女朋友 特别棒
<jackness> imtxc, 晕啊 你和muton一样 叫我少妇？？？
<October21> 你还三妻四妾
<hrzhu> 其实我觉得现在的计算机计算能力对于普通应用过剩太多了 提升最大的还是ssd
<jackness> 我挚爱电脑 但是双系统就两个老婆了啊
<iwii> hrzhu: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mip
<iwii> 看看
<iwii> bogomips	: 5600.11
<hrzhu> bogomips: 5986.35
<iwii> 比我高
<October21> bogomips        : 4590.02
<hrzhu> iwii: 你是什么cpu
<October21> 太寒碜了
<October21> i3
<iwii> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E6300  @ 2.80GHz
<jackness> SSD我看了下一个250G的要一千大洋左右 等我学完java 我打算换个SSD 提高我双系统的处理能力
<hrzhu> iwii: 5700从数字上不是应该比6300低吗
<October21> jackness: 又必要吗？
<jackness> 你们查看cpu的什么信息啊？
<iwii> address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<iwii> hrzhu: 缓存很重要
<iwii> cache size	: 2048 KB
<hrzhu> iwii: 我也是2MB
<jackness> October21, 为了提高电脑的性能啊 我觉得我爱电脑 胜过人家爱车一族那种
<hrzhu> iwii: 不过我只有两个核
<October21> jackness: 你爱他就要接受他的缺点
<jackness> bogomips	: 4988.36
<jackness> 我的怎么这么低
<October21> 而不是对它进行摧残
<October21> jackness: 比我大，舒服吗？
<jackness> October21, 晕 帮他提高读取写入的速度 是璀璨？难道主板接受不了？
<jackness> 这个数据是什么啊？
<iwii> hrzhu: 可能你的内核比较优化
<iwii> bogomips是什么
<iwii> Linux ub5 3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 20:54:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<hrzhu> 3.2.0-49-generic-pae
<jackness> 哇 你们处理速度这么快啊
<October21> 台式机吧？
<jackness> 哦 应该是的 怪不得那么强大
<hrzhu> 是啊
<jackness> 我的i5处理器看来是落伍了
<jackness> 我明年中旬直接买个i7处理器的笔记本吧
<October21> jackness: 你看你，拿普通本和台式比，找死啊
<hrzhu> 我的 E5700 才叫落伍，两三年前的已经停产了
<jackness> October21, 那我下次买个i7处理器的超级本 或者自配一个6千块的台式机
<October21> jackness: 你脑袋里装什么呢？富二代啊？
<October21> 炫富一边去
<jackness> October21, 我属于爱电脑如命的 人 我有钱都花在电脑上 跟女人有钱买衣服一个意思
<jackness> 我很穷的 我都是信用卡买的
<October21> 你学生吗？
<jackness> 恩 南京达内学员
<jackness> 外债一万六在学习java
<jackness> 你说我穷不穷
<October21> 我未曾听说过
<jackness> 就是一个培训机构
<October21> 那你怎么不脚踏实地呢？
<jackness> 自配台式机 如何保证ubuntu能支持该硬件呢
<jackness> 我只是构想 估计没钱买 等我有钱再说吧
<October21> 你可以查查硬件的支持
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下mysql 怎么用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449731 用这两条命令装完后，怎么启动mysql呢？？ sudo apt-get install mysql-server-core-5.5 sudo apt-get install mysql-client-core-5.5 统计信息: 发表于 由 ykhui — 2013-10-07 11:02
<October21> jackness: 不过你弄java，没好机子也不太好
<jackness> October21, 不是吧 我觉得编写java不会要求电脑很棒吧 以后工作肯定是单位电脑啊
<October21> 不过你太不着边界了，成天想什么呢？
<jackness> 我思路经常幻想
<jackness> mysql是数据库吧 我还不会弄这些
<October21> 我送你一句话
<jackness> 请说
<hrzhu> 如果你买最新的硬件 很有可能不支持或者支持不好 比如 haswell 刚上市的时候 不过现在最新的 Ubuntu 肯定支持了
<October21> jackness: 知人者智，自知者明，自胜者强
<jackness> October21, 谢谢 很棒的一句话 我从学英语的该学java我相信我能自胜
<October21> jackness: 大家调侃调侃，你不要太在意
<jackness> 恩
<jackness> 我对电脑硬件还是不太懂的
<October21> 不懂时再学
<October21> 你还有很多事没做完，在乎这干什么呢？
<jackness> 我脑子里面只知道主频越高越好 内存越大越好 显存越大越好 电脑越小越好
<jackness> 恩 对啊
<jackness> 我还有四个月的学习时间
<jackness> 希望四个月后 我会进步很多
<iwii> jackness: 别听他瞎掰,努力赚钱才是王道啊
<jackness> iwii, 我要等学完才能看能不能赚到钱
<October21> iwii: 我没说什么啊？
<jackness> 我梦想一个月一万多块 我就满意了 起步五千我就开心了 试用期三千我就天下太平了
<iwii> October21: 好吧
<jackness> 等我真的的买台式机的时候 希望到时候 你们谁懂硬件的 给我写个配置单啊
<jackness> 我好配个霸气外露的台式机
<iwii> jackness: 配个独立显卡,玩玩游戏 哈哈
<jackness> iwii,晕倒  我现在已经不玩游戏了 我是双显卡 1G独显 可以玩游戏的 我不想玩了 年纪大了
<jiero> 独立显卡啊。
<jiero> 游戏大多是那样子，能好玩的都要学好久好久
<jackness> iMadper, 开课了 python
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: 下次不抱我我就再也不喜欢你了
<October21> jackness: 7号的课程吧
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 矫情小孩孩。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 下次要先抱我，我要排名在 iMadper 的前面
<jiero> imtxc: t什么时候排到A前面去。。。
<October21> jackness: 是视频教程吗？我上次没看清楚
<jackness> https://class.coursera.org/interactivepython-003/lecture/3
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: Coursera.org
<jackness> 就是这个不要钱的
<hrzhu> https://www.coursera.org/course/proglang 这门课挺好的 不过已经开始了
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ ti: Coursera.org
<October21> jackness: 我也学过python,不过太水
<hrzhu> 而且第一周的作业没几天就要 due 了
<jackness> October21, 我买了本书在学习 主修java辅修python
<October21> 我偶尔用kindle看看
<jackness> October21, 我学了两章节 感觉python比java容易入门
<October21> 伪代码嘛
<October21> 我渣网速，现在还没进去
<October21> loading ...
<hrzhu> 这个网站的问题 经常卡在 loading 那里
<jackness> https://class.coursera.org/interactivepython-003/class/index
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: Coursera.org
<hrzhu> 报了这门 https://www.coursera.org/course/complexanalysis 月底才开始
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: Coursera.org
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<October21> 其实有本免费的makinggames
<October21> making games with Python & Pygame
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • nexus 4(mako)有福了已经支持MultiROM Android和ubuntu touch多系统启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449733 又一个谷歌官方的设备nexus 4(mako)能够MultiROM进行多系统引导 原文 https://plus.google.com/106544733723469872647/posts/TF9ZZ34SdiPhttps://plus.google.com/106544733723469872647/posts/TF9ZZ34SdiP 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-10-07 1
<^k^> ─> 1:47
<imtxc> dd 真痛苦
 * imtxc 擦，貌似又说了句有歧义的句子
<imtxc> 我是说等 dd 命令的结果真痛苦
<jackness> 呵呵
<jackness> 你太搞笑了
<jackness> 有歧义
<imtxc> 当当的这种方式好啊 watch -n 10 killall -USR1 dd
<hrzhu_> dd cp 这种命令要有个是 ascii 的进度条就好了
<hrzhu_> nick hrzhu
<imtxc> 为了个 tf 转 sd 卡托，买了张卡，算买椟还珠么
 * hoxily 疑惑 少妇 是谁？
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 老外ubuntu桌面截图集中营 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449734 看看老外的ubuntu桌面是啥样子~~ 开开眼界~~ 截图基本上来自Google Plus 001.png 原post https://plus.google.com/105768308557785176713/posts/Gj81cwYevaa mir_lubuntu.png 原post https://plus.google.com/103756690957277804038/posts/Z7MzTc3ztjC gnome_ubuntu.png 原post https://plus.google.com/10053089
<^k^> ─> 2038948253747/posts/jDEtTMyQsPu 搬砖比较辛苦,先就这些了~~ 有兴趣的自己来这里找 <a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/com …
<Muton> jackness. 少妇 你在没
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper roylez gfrog_holiday 早啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 国图今天闭馆了, 擦
<yunfan> adam8157: 炮不到妹子大妈也行
<adam8157> yunfan: 你口味真重
<yunfan> http://www.zhuangbei2012.com/survival_equipments/mini-bag.html  这个包国内有类似的没？
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 可以收入手掌的超轻备用包 | 生存装备网
<adam8157> yunfan: 一会儿去人大游泳
<yunfan> adam8157: 大妈只是年龄大 跟其他一点关系都没有阿
<yunfan> adam8157: 麦当娜就是大妈阿
<yunfan> adam8157: 你练游戏练出那点肌肉去肯德基也不过是个全家桶的价格
<adam8157> ......
<yunfan> 游戏不是锻炼肩膀的肌肉么
<yunfan> 在肯德基那不就是个翅根而已
<adam8157> yunfan: 游泳, 什么游戏
<adam8157> yunfan: 请给我100个翅根的肌肉
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以我说全家桶嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 你又不是州长 哪里有100根
<adam8157> yunfan: 增加
<yunfan> adam8157: 就算是100根 也没几块钱哈
<tenzu> adam8157: 人大妹子不行,你不如去北二外
<adam8157> tenzu: 人大近些 走过去就好了
<tenzu> adam8157: 到了二外,不游泳光看看也好
<adam8157> tenzu: 思密达!
<yunfan> tenzu: 你这真是和尚庙里出来的阿
<yunfan> 在老外的网站上选了个asia的区域 结果给我转向到.au的域名去了 难道是asian union?
<yunfan> adam8157: 帮我找下那个背包 有没有代购哈
<tomatotra> ping
<adam8157> yunfan: 官网没找到
<tenzu> yunfan: 你去北二外看过?
<yunfan> adam8157: 我找到了 http://www.trekkinn.com/outdoor-mountain/sea-to-summit-ultra-sil-dry-day-pack/31688/p
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Sea To Summit Ultra-sil Dry Day Pack. Backpacks and suitcases Backpacks 20 liters, Trekkinn.com, buy, offers, outdoor
<yunfan> tenzu: 我在传媒 不需要去北二
<tenzu> yunfan: 好吧,你赢了
<yunfan> tenzu: 幸运女神总是青睐机智的人
 * yunfan 希望性欲女神也是如此
<adam8157> yunfan: http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Summit-Ultra-Sil-Black-22-Liter/dp/B005RY3NVC
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Sea to Summit Ultra-Sil Dry Day Pack (22-Liter): Sports & Outdoors
<tenzu> yunfan: 你期望的太多了
<yunfan> adam8157: 为毛亚马逊的贵一倍？
<tenzu> adam8157: 大约RMB385
<adam8157> tenzu: yunfan http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Summit-Ultra-Sil-Pack-20-Liter/dp/B002ZHS6JS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381125844&sr=8-2&keywords=Sea+To+Summit+Ultra-sil+Dry+Day+Pack
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Sea to Summit Ultra-Sil Day Pack (Blue, 20-Liter): Sports & Outdoors
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个便宜
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个跟刚才那不是一个品种
<yunfan> adam8157: 你没注意刚才那个 可以收起来的么 那个收起来才巴掌大 我就是看中这个特性阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 看第二张图
<tenzu> adam8157: 这个丑死了
<tenzu> 约RMB250
<yunfan> http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Summit-Ultra-Sil-Duffle-40-Liter/dp/B006CG2ZEA/ref=pd_sim_sg_3  这个倒是不错 注意看收起来和手的比例 可惜不是背包
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Sea to Summit Ultra-Sil Duffle Bag (Red, 40-Liter): Sports & Outdoors
<yunfan> adam8157: 那个第2张图是个很大很扁的包好吧
<adam8157> yunfan: tenzu 我游泳去咯, 这两天我要再买条levis, 可以组团海淘, 渣渣jyf我说的是http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Summit-Ultra-Sil-Pack-20-Liter/dp/B002ZHS6JS/ 图是左边第二个
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Sea to Summit Ultra-Sil Day Pack (Blue, 20-Liter): Sports & Outdoors
<yunfan> adam8157: 你丫只能买amazon的？
<yunfan> adam8157: 看到那图了 可以买这个 如果有别的颜色更好
<yunfan> tenzu: 算下人民币多少
<adam8157> yunfan: 别的也可以, 但是你刚开始找那个不大靠谱感觉, (最好amazon)  我游泳去了, 等你磨叽好了给我消息
<yunfan> 我在考虑要买一个还是两个
<tenzu> yunfan: 算哪个?
<tenzu> yunfan: RMB293
<yunfan> 草 淘宝也有卖的
<tenzu> 阿当壕已经升级到各种海淘了
<tenzu> yunfan: 淘宝上的是真货么 ?
<yunfan> 不用阿当了 不过既然他要海淘 我可以趁机买点生存狂用品
<yunfan> tenzu: 我在天猫找的 出问题应该可以投诉把
<tenzu> yunfan: 那倒是
<yunfan> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000862.1000725.140.k1f8fQ&id=17929058312&is_b=1&cat_id=2&q=&rn=2391431fa449b422db5d8925c3b7569f
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 正品澳大利亚Sea to Summit 户外旅行便包 超轻日用背包-20L-tmall.com天猫
<yunfan> 这是淘宝价格 ^_^
<yunfan> tenzu: 你看那个图里的10用 看起来很不错
<yunfan> tenzu: 那店里好像就那背包性价比高 其他的我都感觉很贵
<tenzu> yunfan: 无法判断,还是得到手以后才知道
<yunfan> tenzu: 我感觉可以买一个背包 两个挎包或者漂流包出去 背包展开其他的收起来 到外面收集到东西就扔其他包里 然后回家
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求大神告知怎么看笔记本的MAC地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449735 我们学校校园网必须要这个东西才可以上网啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 你安好 — 2013-10-07 14:17
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • CS2D.deb安装包百度网盘下载，理论上支持8.04及以后所有版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449737 百度网盘地址 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qX1KR ，Version b 0.1.2.2 官方地址 http://www.cs2d.com ，本人仅将其打包为deb方便管理。 统计信息: 发表于 由 citydream — 2013-10-07 14:25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟的风扇太吵了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449738 自我装上13.04，我的风扇就没停过，又烫又吵啊！！又解决办法吗？说是要装闭源驱动或是关闭独立显卡？？都不会啊！！ 本本是宏基V3-551G ，显卡是AMD 7670G+AMD7640M？（大概吧） 求指点啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 我若为青帝 — 2013-10-
<^k^> ─> 07 14:30
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚给 nook 刷了 CM10 ，很赞啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449739 下载一打开终端就先跳出来这个。。。怎么关掉这东西啊。。 程序 'rt' 已包含在下列软件包中： * rt3.8-clients * rt4-clients 请尝试：sudo apt-get install <选定的软件包> 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu控-小白 — 2013-10-07 14:53
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu13.04中左边的启动器和上面的快捷工具栏不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449740 因为我之前看到有人弄什么动态的3D桌面，所以我也想去试一下。但是之后就出现了很大的问题。 左边的启动器消失了； 桌面上边的工具栏也不见了，导致不好联网； 打开任意程序无外边框，无法关闭程序，最小
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 位置里只剩下主文件夹，桌面和回收站，其他全部消失，包括里面的文件，请问怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449741 RT, 换语言的方法不顶用，谁还有其他办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 UBTcoooler0723 — 2013-10-07 15:57
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • kubuntu13.04安装完vmtools后进不去图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449742 我是小白，昨晚下载了官方的kubuntu13,vm9安装，今天安装vmtools9，编译过程提示缺少gcc，安装了gcc然后顺利enjoy。重启后登录后无法正常进入图形界面。提示如下：请高手或解决过类似情况的前辈帮帮忙。 再问就是不知道
<^k^> ─> 怎么在错误信息提示后进入终端。 tishi1.JPG tishi2.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 jianqiao000 — 2013-10-07 16:01
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04怎么取消peap的证书验证？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449745 RT。学校的校园网用WPA2企业认证，ubuntu12.04LTS可以正常连接，但到了13.04里就不行了。猜测是因为学校服务器没有证书的原因。 在win8下，可以通过这样的设置取消证书验证： 控制面板-〉网络和共享中心-〉设置新的
<^k^> ─> 连接或网络-〉手动连接到无线网络-〉输入ShuWlan-1X 安全类型：WPA2-企业，加密类型：AES-〉更改连接设置-〉 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 下编译了touchkit,但是不会用。求大神指导…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449746 如题，touchkit是一个生产触摸屏的公司。我买了一块触摸屏，下载并编译了官方的触摸感应驱动。由于驱动程序不像在windows下有图形界面，我不知道怎么使用该驱动程序，无法进行触控点校准……悲伤！ 可
<^k^> ─> 是我已经编译成功啦，还桌面生成了一个touchkitcfg文档（快捷方式？）内容如下： # KDE Config File [KDE Desktop E …
<kves> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想安装64位12长期支持版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449747 笔记联想g500 Intel(R)_Core(TM)_i5-3230M 4g内存，请问下该下载那个镜像好 统计信息: 发表于 由 ezne — 2013-10-07 16:49
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> yunfan: 高贵冷艳的游了两千米回来
<GODDOG> 国庆的最后时刻了
<imtxc> adam8157: 1号那天不就通知了 7 号不开门么。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 没注意看
<imtxc> adam8157: 一看乃就光顾着看美女了
<adam8157> imtxc: 今天在人大看见不少漂亮妹子
<GODDOG> adam8157: 人大今年招生网站上
<GODDOG> adam8157: 就各种炫妹子
<adam8157> GODDOG: 那女的现实中很残念
<GODDOG> adam8157: 不懂？
<GODDOG> 我觉得 irssi 还是没有客户端好用
<adam8157> GODDOG: 那个女的在现实中很残念
<adam8157> irssi is a client...
<GODDOG> 残念什么意思？
<adam8157> GODDOG: 不忍直视
<GODDOG> adam8157: 我先换Xchat
<freeflying> adam8157, 上回去游了一次，眼睛难受了几天，以后再不去游泳了
<adam8157> freeflying: 戴眼镜啊...
<GODDOG> adam8157: 你在人大工作还是什么？
<adam8157> GODDOG: 和人大没关系的
<GODDOG> adam8157: 那你为何如此看淡人大美女？
<adam8157> GODDOG: 那女的上过电视.... 和照片差很多
<GODDOG> adam8157: 这
<GODDOG> adam8157: 换回来了 已经喜欢了 用不来
<GODDOG> adam8157: xchat了
 * adam8157 出门吃饭
<jiero> 汉巴味德... 烤肉除了烤肉之外，还都可以的烤肉店。。。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：如何预载google chrome,提高打开速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449749 我的意思是指在系统加载时加载google chrome 但不是随机启机 不会弹出 当我点击chrome的时候才弹出 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-07 18:32
<imtxc> freeflying: 让你游泳的时候吓看，眼睛坏了吧？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 运行mac程序在linux上的神器Darling http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449750 Darling http://darling.dolezel.info/en/Darling 不过还不成熟 嗯 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-07 18:53
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 有錢人  都不自己做飯了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 腐敗
<imtxc> 当当腐败不是一天两天了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 显示器到手.
<iMadper> imtxc: 最终买了mva了
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在就差一个音箱了, 别的都已经满足了, 手机, 键盘, 显示器, 鼠标, i7处理器
<zhuyaxu> 多少钱
<freeflying> iMadper, 我的i7转让
<iMadper> freeflying: 后面的, 是已经满足了的...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你竟然有台式机
<iMadper> adam8157: 笔记本的i7...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你没有？ 落伍了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过我在公司的两台台式机都是i7
<iMadper> adam8157: mva赛高
 * adam8157 afk
<mugebjgd> i7處理器  土豪阿
<mugebjgd> amd 窮人路過
<zhuyaxu> ubuntu对什么显卡支持比较好？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • UEFI 下怎么编辑ubuntu菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449751 气死人了根本就上传不了图片。一直报：413 Request Entity Too Large 害我前面写的内容都没了。 分区格式 HDD上 EFI隐藏分区 400G ntfs 数据存储分区 80G 安装ubuntu msata-SSD上 120G安装WIN7 由于这款破电脑。不支持msata-ssd引导系统。 所以只能在HDD上创建
<^k^> ─> 引导分区。 我用DiskGenius查看ESP分区 ESP分区下有很多目录。 EFI BOOT HP Microsoft Ubuntu 在Microsoft下有非常多的 …
<mugebjgd> zhuyaxu: intel amd or nv
<zhuyaxu> mugebjgd: 那为什么同样的显卡在ubuntu下会比win下发挥的弱呢
<iMadper> ofan: 来对儿监听音箱吧
<ofan> iMadper: 没钱
<mugebjgd> zhuyaxu: 驅動
<iMadper> ofan: 比耳机便宜.
<ofan> 刚把那个e09k入了
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 土豪阿
<iMadper> ofan: 有钱人.
<ofan> iMadper: hifiman he40那个看没看过
<iMadper> mugebjgd: ofan 才是.
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 不喜欢.
<ofan> iMadper: 为啥
<iMadper> ofan: 单纯的不喜欢 hifiman
<ofan> 看着很不错啊
<ofan> iMadper: 评价非常高
<zhuyaxu> mugebjgd: 驱动是可以自己编译安装？还是在系统设置里找？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你真是有錢人  不要醫保 但是要 e09k
<iMadper> ofan: 你说的是 he400?
<mugebjgd> zhuyaxu: 官網
<ofan> mugebjgd: 医保要好几k
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那東西有什麽用
<ofan> iMadper: 恩
<zhuyaxu> mugebjgd: 噢 了解
<iMadper> ofan: 不喜欢.
<ofan> mugebjgd: 听音乐，监听用
<ofan> 还想弄个ps4
<iMadper> ofan: 这价格, 跟hd650一样
<mugebjgd> ofan: 還不如等steam box
<iMadper> ofan: 不过, 我不觉得, 能比hd650好听.
<mugebjgd> ofan: console的末日快到了
<ofan> iMadper: 你听过？
<iMadper> ofan: 没, hifiman我还真没听过...
<ofan> mugebjgd: steam box什么时候出
<iMadper> ofan: 就听过601 603
<mugebjgd> ofan: 快了
<ofan> 算了，现在已经没法换了
<ofan> iMadper: he400貌似是汝磁啥的
<iMadper> ofan: 都是这玩意, 还有ccaw
<iMadper> ofan: 铝包铜线
<iMadper> ofan: 这已经早就不是卖点了.
<zhuyaxu>  /topic
<ofan> iMadper: 确定？
<iMadper> ofan: creative 200软妹子的耳机都是这破磁铁的
<ofan> iMadper: 不是吧
<iMadper> ofan: 我记得是, 我找找看资料, 也可能记错了, 不过这个破磁铁真的不是什么大卖点
<ofan> iMadper: 才不是
<iMadper> ofan: http://digi.163.com/12/0302/18/7RK4LGS000163HE1.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 40mm铷磁铁单元 创新AURVANA DJ热销_网易数码
<iMadper> ofan: 你就倔吧
<ofan> iMadper: he400是70mm
<iMadper> ofan: 这耳机当时我买的时候二百出头
<ofan> 特别重
<iMadper> ofan: 谁tm跟你说大小了, 我跟你说磁铁呢
<iMadper> ofan: 你丫转换话题倒是挺快
<iMadper> imtxc: 粗来, 跟 ofan 说说耳机重是优点还是缺点
<ofan> 我擦 he500 要$700
<ofan> 评分满分
<iMadper> ofan: he400也要$400+呀
<ofan> iMadper: $399
<iMadper> ofan: 哦.
<ofan> 用信用卡买还能优惠5%
<iMadper> ofan: 其实要我说, 不如买箱子, 受限于发声单元的打小, 耳机很难做的特别豪
<ofan> iMadper: 想买bose的
<iMadper> ofan: 但是, 你随便1k软妹子入手一对儿监听, 就很赞了
<jackness> 又是hifi话题吗
<ofan> 不过我实在不想要箱子
<iMadper> ofan: bose = 没法监听
<ofan> iMadper: 你丫给我钱我就买
<ofan> 我买俩耳机干嘛
<iMadper> ofan: 我说的这东西, 都比你买的耳机便宜多了
<ofan> 自造立体声环绕？
<ofan> iMadper: 你说啊
<iMadper> ofan: 你丫买的是耳机, 我推荐的是箱子
<iMadper> ofan: 这俩作用冲突吗?
<ofan> iMadper: 你说啊
<iMadper> ofan: 说什么?
<ofan> iMadper: 什么箱子
<iMadper> ofan: 哦. nEar05 eXtreme
<ofan> iMadper: 跟你丫说话真费劲
<iMadper> ofan: 监听箱子.
<iMadper> ofan: 跟你丫说话才费劲
<ofan> iMadper: 我觉得boss那款挺好的
<iMadper> ofan: bose不适合你组个人音频工作室
<ofan> iMadper: Bose Companion 2 Series II
<ofan> amazon已经断货了
<iMadper> ofan: 这种小箱子, 靠多块儿内板来增加导向孔路径长度来提升低音的, 会有点儿糊的感觉
<iMadper> ofan: 大尺寸是王道.
<iMadper> ofan: 5.25寸低频喇叭 + 3/4寸高频顶求.
<iMadper> ofan: 不过, 欧美那边调音的标准, 是个日本的音箱... 真是可惜, 欧美那边做监听的少
<imtxc> iMadper， ofan 膜拜你俩豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 你公司真豪，居然配你这么多 i7
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪, 你的笔记本都是ips
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的播放器也比我的强多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 24的在家用, 有点儿大...
<imtxc> iMadper:  我是自己的血汗钱买的
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的是资本家给的
<iMadper> imtxc: sb. 你的也是资本家给的
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 那天就和你說了 22存足夠
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 我也干活了好不好...
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 恩, 是呀, 感觉, 24的太大了...
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 太大了之後就費脖子勒。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 买了什么显示器？
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 因爲需要上下左右看
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: ml249hr
<iMadper> imtxc: 大概就是"跟249个hr妹妹做爱"的意思吧
<imtxc> 这型号
<imtxc> 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu12.04 32位安装matlab2010a出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449752 错误提示如下： gs@gs-System-Product-Name:~/softwares/matlab$ sudo sh ./install------------------------------------------------------------------- The following messages were written to standard error while running 'xsetup' the X Window System version of 'install'. xsetup: Unable to load required f
<^k^> ─> ont. sh: 1: /home/gs/programfiles/matlab2010a//bin/activate_matlab.sh: not found ----------------------------------------------------------- …
<GODDOG> 问下有没有其他的中文房间？
<GODDOG> 讨论电子技术的 或者数学的
<ofan> imtxc: 笔记本都是ips
<imtxc> ofan: ....
<GODDOG> 这
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不是 4K 分辨率的笔电
<jackness> 我记忆里只有这一个中文房间啊 难道还有别的房间的吗
<mjsaka> part
<hoxily> jackness: #2cat  #archlinux-cn #linuxba #wikipedia-zh ...
<jackness> hoxily, 什么东西
<jackness> 为什么有这么多频道 我都不知道的
<hoxily> 用 /list 命令查看所有频道
<hoxily> 大概会返回1MByte的频道列表
<hoxily> 有可能会掉线
<jackness> 一个人可以进入几个频道？
<happyaron> jackness: 你客户端能支持多少就差不多能多少……
<jackness>  /list
<jackness> 这么厉害啊
<jackness> 我的/list怎么没反应
<jackness> 今天又学习了新的东西 原来我可以在多个频道的 我好牛啊
<GODDOG> jackness: irssi貌似是没有上限
<jackness> GODDOG, 你的意思 我可以加入无数频道 是这个意思吗？
<jackness> 太牛了 比qq牛多了
<GODDOG> jackness: 我现在同时加了21个
<freeflying> imtxc, 还在放假中啊
<GODDOG> jackness: 不是一类东西不要比较
<jackness> GODDOG, 刚才太多频道居然断开了
<GODDOG> jackness: 几个？
<jackness> 5个
<GODDOG> jackness: windows？
<jackness> GODDOG, ubuntu13.04
<jackness> 不知道有多少人像我这样殷切期盼13.10版的
<GODDOG> jackness: 是频道 不是服务器
<zhuyaxu> :-(
<jackness> ni hao
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU 12.04 LTS 是否支持HDMI接口音频输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449753 我现在安装的Mint 15，HDMI接口的音频没有输出，耳机无声，但是进入win7（双系统）后，耳机有声音， 应该是Mint15不支持HDMI的声音输出，使用不太方便。 如果安装ubuntu12.04 LTS,它是否支持HDMI的声音输出？有正在使用的吗？
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2013-10-07 21:50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gentoo如何安装阿里旺旺 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449754 http://ge.tt/8sPpGIA 这个网站有32位的deb包和ebuild，但是我不知道如何安装。求大神们回复下，在 下感激不尽！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-10-07 21:54
<freeflying> iMadper, gfrog_holiday http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/318951
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Marmot 土拨鼠 Driclime 男款全天候户外夹克（神衣） $46.5（需用码，约￥350）_STP优惠_运动户外_什么值得买
<iMadper> freeflying: 单衣, 我有一件了
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个不是冲锋衣级别的.. 也不是软壳级别的... 就是薄薄的一层, 比皮肤风衣略厚.
<freeflying> iMadper, 嗯，优衣库的适合我
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 这么薄的衣服, 350真的是很贵了
<freeflying> iMadper, 国产的你试过没
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的mhw类似的风衣, 也才300, 中亚特价的时候买的
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没呢. 打算试试极星
<freeflying> iMadper, 国产有用gore-tex的不
<iMadper> freeflying: 应该有吧? 我不是很在乎冲锋衣的材质....
<freeflying> iMadper, 材质不重要啥重要啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 冲锋衣, 我觉得, 很多家的材料都不错呀
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求大神，我想用安卓4.1平板电脑，自动挂载UBUNTU上的电影目录，如何操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449755 求大神，我现在有几十台安卓4.1平板电脑（已ROOT），电影服务器UBUNTU13.04，SAMBA共享了一个MOVIES目录，我想让平板电脑每次开机时自动挂载UBUNTU上的MOVIES电影目录到本地SDCARD中的一个目录
<freeflying> iMadper, 还有谁家的呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实, 随便一件dry.q材质的冲锋衣我都能接受
<freeflying> iMadper, 国产的你得看了啊
<freeflying> iMadper, mhw用的他们自己的
<iMadper> freeflying: 哥伦比亚便宜又大碗, 多好
<iMadper> freeflying: 极星用的是 wettfree..
<freeflying> iMadper, 这是什么高端货啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 没听说过.
<iMadper> freeflying: http://img30.360buyimg.com/popWaterMark/g14/M02/10/17/rBEhVVI3vcwIAAAAAAKqCMw36wEAADROAKSZZgAAqog133.jpg
<iMadper> freeflying: 阻隔风雨雪, 我看成风雨雷了.... 我还想, 怎么还能防雷...
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00CY6P968?t=joyo010b-22&tag=joyo010b-22
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个值得买不
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： cheero Power Plus 10400mAh DANBOARD Version マルチデバイス対応モバイルバッテリー: 家電・カメラ
<iMadper> freeflying: 买的话, 帮我带一个
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> iMadper, 你的意思是值得买？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我之前也在考虑, 我觉得, 值.
<iMadper> freeflying: 对.
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 天天琢磨怎麽花錢
<freeflying> iMadper, 你确定要？
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 你要买, 就帮我带
<iMadper> freeflying: 国产小破牌子, 10400的也得一百多.
<freeflying> iMadper, 我想买个移动电源，不知道这个靠谱不
<iMadper> freeflying: 何况这个这么萌
<freeflying> iMadper, 国内买就是怕不靠谱
<freeflying> iMadper, 现在下单，明天早上能送到貌似
<iMadper> freeflying: 其实, 这个牌子我也没听说够.
<iMadper> 没听说过
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 重点就是阿楞很萌
<freeflying> iMadper, 你都没听说过还是不买了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 貌似这个牌子, 专业做移动电源的... http://www.cheero.net/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 携帯充電器モバイルバッテリーcheero（公式）｜iPhone用充電器スマホバッテリーのチーロ
<iMadper> freeflying: 你怎么不去美国呀... 日亚下面的评论看不懂呀!
<iMadper> freeflying: 都怪你去日本
 * iMadper lol~
<freeflying> 睡觉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的戴连接不了无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449760 买回来两天15r-5537,插了两天的有线网络，原来的右上角的无线网络启用消失了，没有了无线的选项，直接消失了就剩下有线的连接的设置，刚开机没插有线的时候还能启用无线还可以搜到无线网络，求帮助！急 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihd —
<^k^> ─> 2013-10-07 22:37
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • LXDE环境下挂载NTFS磁盘要输入密码怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449763 我的是双系统，win7+lubuntu，整个硬盘分了4个区，三个NTFS，一个ext4， 在LXDE下用的是Pcmanfm这个文件管理器，开机后第一次打开NTFS分区提示需要root密码，之后再访问就不需要了，不过重启后再打开的话依然要输入密码。 之前
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 深度播放器一直后台的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449764 ubuntu11.10，装完深度播放器后各种折腾，结果发现开了以后，即使不播放，也一直在后台，每次都kill有点小不爽，求用过的人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 好d的htt — 2013-10-07 22:54
<mjkr> 最近是不是IPv6也开始封锁了？
<jusss> iMadper: 文泉驿的官网上咋没字体下载，
<jusss> iMadper: 找半天找不到下载字样
<mjkr> 很多Google服务默认定向到IPv6后可以ping得通，但无法访问。
<jusss> 最讨厌那些下载网站找半天找不到下载字样的网站了
<jusss> sf的都找不到
<GODDOG> x睡觉
<latticeen2> This message send by PowerShell 3.0!
<latticeen3> Powershell Can be used as a IRC Clienet.
<ofan> iMadper: fiio 插tf10效果貌似没多大改进
<gebjgd> ofan: 有錢人
<Latticesum> Test for ERC
<Latticesum> 为什么有些中文字无法显示？
<gebjgd> Latticesum: 比如
<Latticesum> 这输=8F09 8F93
<Latticesum> 等号后面是我看到的
<Latticesum> 我用的是Emacs ERC
<gebjgd> Latticesum: emacs=emacs make a computer stupid
<gebjgd> Latticesum: emacs=emacs makes a computer stupid
<Latticesum> gebjgd: why?
<Latticesum> gebjgd: if emacs make a computer stupid,then what editor can we use?
<zhuyaxu> sublime?
<gebjgd> Latticesum: vim
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: vim
<gebjgd> 高端大氣上檔次
<zhuyaxu> 屌炸天｀｀｀
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 你的？
<zhuyaxu> 我是说vim
<zhuyaxu> 压根就不会用啊｀｀
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: å­¸
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd: 我用sublime 写php够用了
<zhuyaxu> “对不起 ubuntu12.04 出现了内部错误 ” 老是提示这个
<zhuyaxu> 出现的太频繁了 一开机就开始冒
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 用debian就不會出現了
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd:  debian基本不会有bug?
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 沒bug
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd: 我保持怀疑的态度 ｀｀有时间一定试一下
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: debian stable
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 那不是吹的
<zhuyaxu> md 浏览器卡住了
<zhuyaxu> debian跟ubuntu啥区别？
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: ubuntu = debian sid
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd: 你现在用的什么系统？
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: debian
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd: 熬夜还是在球对面？
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd:  所以你是在u的irc里做d的推广吗｀｀｀8-)
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 你猜呢
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 這裏早就不是ubuntu頻道了
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd:  啊 ？这里是什么频道？
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: archlinux-cn debian-cn
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd:  不能够吧 那为啥频道信息还是ubuntu
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 爲了安慰你們而已
<zhuyaxu> gebjgd:  被你们占领了吗｀｀｀｀
<gebjgd> zhuyaxu: 是所有人棄暗投明了
 * gebjgd 洗澡睡覺
<Latticesum> 中文显示问题终于解决了，唉，花了两个小时。
<Latticesum> 原来不是编码问题，而是字体问题。
<Latticesum> gebjgd: 估计你睡觉了
<Latticesum> 还有人吗？
<Lattices`> 测试
<^k^> Lattices`:点点点.  04:33 
<Lattices`> 测试
<^k^> Lattices`:点点点.  04:51 
<^k^> 05:02
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:02
<^k^_is_bot> 没人啦
<Lattices`> 有人
<Lattices`> 测试
<^k^> Lattices`:点点点.  05:48 
<Lattices`> 好吧我去chat.freenode.net看看
<hoxily> Latticesum: 早
<hoxily> Latticesum: Powershell 怎么上Freenode？
<iMadper> ....
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • VMPK（虚拟midi键盘）配置，解决发声问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449768 操作步骤是在软件中心网友提供的，不过是英文说明。 软件安装： sudo apt-get install vmpk sudo apt-get install timidity 先运行“QjackCTL”，“qsynth”，“vmpk”三个软件（注意一点，这时系统里任何音乐软件会被禁止发声的，把这些
<^k^> ─> 软件关闭后系统就恢复正常发声音） 接下来看图片，操作步骤。 一 1.jpg 二 2.jpg 三 3.jpg 四 4.jpg 五 5.jpg 六 …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-08
<Lattices`> 早安
<Lattices`> 没人吗？
<Lavande> 早 Lattices`
<Niac> morning
<abinex> EN
<abinex> Niac: 你哪里冒出来的？？？？
<Niac> 才几天没来而已
<abinex> Niac: 你这几天去哪里逍遥度假了
<Niac> 闷声睡大觉
<Lattices`> 终于有人了
<Niac> 只是今天人特别多
<abinex> Niac: 肥了几斤】
<Niac> 一直都很肥的
<abinex> Niac: 可以出栏了
<Lattices`> 毛线，今天人挺少的......
<Niac> 平时也没几个人啊
<ofan> 色大象呢
<leemeng0x61> bli
<yunfan> iMadper: 没必要去买电源 自己动手做个石墨烯的就行 youtube上有视频教程
<imtxc> yunfan: 电池？
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊
<Niac> 我想做个girlfriend，求教程
<iMadper> yunfan: 好做吗?
<iMadper> Niac: 没理解... 做个? 找个?
<imtxc> Niac: 男的女的？
<Niac> m
<yunfan> iMadper: 有视频教程啊 需要一个刻录机 然后去淘宝买点石墨溶液
<yunfan> iMadper: 记得多留神 淘宝上黑心商特别多
<iMadper> yunfan: 呃. 还不如自己买一个成品呢... 我不喜欢折腾这个
<imtxc> yunfan: 为嘛弄这么复杂
<yunfan> iMadper: 问题就在于没有成品卖 那个演示的人就是发现这方法的研究人员
<yunfan> imtxc: 这还复杂？？ 难道你可以在家生产锂电池？
<iMadper> yunfan: 为啥要用这种东西? 不用锂电池?
<Niac> 想起那个用铅笔画电阻的牛人了
<yunfan> iMadper: 这东西没爆炸风险 而且能量密度比锂电池高多了 而且他跟超级电容一样 充电非常快
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞. 我去找找.
 * yunfan 当然 如果你家里跟nokia一样 有闪电生成器 那也可以快速给锂电池充电
<yunfan> iMadper: 闪电生成器倒是有先成品卖 要不你买那个吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 闪电生成器? 特斯拉线圈?
<Niac> 怎么控制放电 呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 怀疑刻录机要涨价 既然这个这么牛逼
<yunfan> Niac: 有转换比例的 控制电流输入参数就是了
<yunfan> iMadper: 好像是 nokia那帮人装逼只说了电压
<yunfan> 不说电流就是忽悠不懂行的人 还好最近我开了点窍
<iMadper> yunfan: 好吧...
<iIlL10Oo> 石墨溶液有毒吗?
<Niac> 没有吧
<yunfan> 无毒
<iIlL10Oo> 万一地震,溶液会溢出吗
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 石墨怎么会有毒... 铅笔...
<yunfan> 那东西主要是为了涂在光盘上 然后用刻录机的激光头对他激化 让他变成石墨烯
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> 膜拜
<iIlL10Oo> 一张光盘,可以存1000mAH 吗?
<yunfan> 为了开发出新的微型超级电容器，研究人员利用了二维碳薄片。该碳薄片又被称为石墨烯，在第三维中其厚度仅有单层原子那么厚。研究人员还发现了生产新型电池的简单方法——利用一台标准的DVD刻录机。
<yunfan> http://tech.southcn.com/t/2013-03/05/content_65014435.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 用DVD刻录机发明微型超级电池 数秒内即可将手机电量充满 前沿科技动态 南方网
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 这个要看论文 不过既然是新闻 估计比锂电池屌
<yunfan> 另外那论文在science那是收费的 几十美元 草
<iIlL10Oo> 牛的
<yunfan> http://blog.people.com.cn/article/1368144904108.html  这个就不知道真假了
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 首家石墨烯电池开工，性能好于锂电池百倍—荷 叶的博客—强国博客—人民网
<iIlL10Oo> 不小的进步
<yunfan> 光间是能量密度上去了 许多形态都会改变
<yunfan> 比如tesla model就不需要那么多的锂电池组了
<yunfan> 然后你的电子设备可能可以一直用个几天什么的
<yunfan> 然后充电又很快 真是个美妙的世界
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:29 
<Miao6845321> hi
<^k^> Miao6845321:点点点.  10:42 
<Miao6845321> mei you shu ru fa a ... :(
<imtxc> yunfan: 搞这么高端呢
<leemeng0x61> ls
<yunfan> imtxc: 没什么高端吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • sudo update-grub时出现 /etc/default/grub: ±#: not found是为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449771 今天在尝试修改 grub到启动顺序 timeout的时间 背景图到分辨率 结果我就改了 timeout的时间 背景图到分辨率 去掉20_memtest86+到执行权限 然后就sudo update-grub 就出现/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 1: /etc/default/grub: ±#: not found
<^k^> ─> 我哪里做错了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 一颗柠檬 — 2013-10-08 10:50
<ofan> iMadper: 96k/24bit 输出真不是盖的
<iMadper> ofan: 不都是 192k/24bit 嘛...
<ofan> iMadper: usb2.0的接口
<iMadper> ofan: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.Cx8KS1&id=27031508456&_u=8um7j6m7296   长草了
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mini Audio/iBasso DX50 发烧无损播放器 首批到货商家 接受预定-淘宝网
<ofan> 要是spdif能支持192k
<iMadper> ofan: 我都没有spdif的设备.
<ofan> iMadper: 只有专业设备有
<iMadper> ofan: 不光同轴, 光纤也行呀
<ofan> iMadper: 我笔记本啊
<ofan> 拿来的光线
<imtxc> ofan: iMadper 又给你放毒呢么
<iMadper> ofan: 我台式机也有spdif?
<ofan> iMadper: 你独立声卡？
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是个啥
<ofan> 台式现在不知道，intel hd audio可能会带光纤输出
<iMadper> ofan: 那个问好打错了... 应该是句号, 我的台式机有... 不过是公司的
<ofan> 笔记本基本不可能
<ofan> 如果是usb 3.0说不定可以
<imtxc> iMadper: ………………………………………… 贵司的工作机好牛
<ofan> iMadper: 感觉二房确实有一定效果
<iMadper> ofan: 对tf10这种小耳机没啥效果
<iMadper> ofan: 我试过
<metbsd> 什么网站空间公司可靠点啊
<ofan> iMadper: 有点效果
<iMadper> ofan: 心理作用居多.
<ofan> iMadper: 得码率高的音频才行
<ofan> iMadper: 我仔细对比了
<iMadper> ofan: 我都是flac的...
<iMadper> ofan: 那你播放器好... 我用的是dr05
<ofan> iMadper: 我是用电脑的
<ofan> 用二房的DAC
<iMadper> ofan: 你dac都换了! 当然区别大了!
<imtxc> ofan: 豪，有 dac
<iMadper> imtxc: dx50, 看上去不错的样子.
<ofan> iMadper: 二房的DAC
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计跟602一个水平?
<ofan> 不过内置的intel hd audio也能支持96k/24bit
<ofan> 还能支持32bit浮点
<iMadper> ofan: express card声卡, 来一发
<imtxc> iMadper: 才跟 602 一样啊
<iMadper> ofan: 对了, 乃是mac? mac支持很多专业的火线声卡呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没听过, 只能yy呀
<ofan> iMadper: 都很贵
<ofan> 而且没必要
<ofan> 音源跟不上
<imtxc> iMadper: 你直接上台式算了
<iMadper> ofan: lol~ taobao买一t的母带资源多好
<iMadper> imtxc: 没钱.
<ofan> 我下的flac都在500kbps-1000kbps左右，达不到96k/24bit的标准
<iMadper> imtxc: 在家的话, 直接箱子多好, 便宜又好听
<iMadper> ofan: 你说的是, 解压后的?
<void1> 箱子影响邻居
<iMadper> void1: 你开多大声?
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，我的那破国专打算地铁上听都太重
<ofan> iMadper: 不都是解码后的么
<void1> 和耳机一样大的声音
<iMadper> void1: 除非你看电视也用耳机.
<ofan> 96k/24bit得2000+kbps
<iMadper> void1: 你看电视影响邻居吗?
<metbsd> 什么网站空间公司可靠点啊
<void1> iMadper, 你听音乐和看电视用的是一样的声音？
<metbsd> 有推荐吗
<iMadper> void1: 是呀
<void1> iMadper, 要么你电视开的太响，要么你根本没在听音乐
<iMadper> void1: 我又不是开迪厅, 一定要刺激. 就是很正常听歌呀, 有时躺着听歌, 声音比电视还小
<iMadper> void1: 都不是. 你这结论不知道怎么得出来的
<void1> iMadper, 那也不要箱子了，笔记本直接放就好了
<iMadper> void1: 不好听.
<void1> 第音量下，效果差不多
<void1> 特别对于流行歌曲
<iMadper> void1: 你的话都很让我难以接受.
<ofan> iMadper: http://imgur.com/zCYb3em
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 看到了.
<ofan> flac感觉码率都不高
<iMadper> ofan: 你需要母带.
<ofan> iMadper: 我需要听现场
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 现场?! 没有录音房录出来的好
<ofan> iMadper: 音乐会啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们都丧心病狂了.
<iMadper> ofan: 哦. 那你去吧
<ofan> iMadper: 环境效应很大
<iMadper> 不知道什么是"环境效应"
<iMadper> 太专业的名字
<iMadper> 名词
<ofan> iMadper: 不懂了吧
<iMadper> ofan: 你说下
<ofan> 看看交响乐的背景
<iIlL10Oo> User Datagram Protocol
<ofan> 整个背景就相当于一个共鸣箱
<ofan> 跟大音箱一个道理
<iMadper> ofan: 这叫环境效应...
<iMadper> ofan: 赞
<iMadper> ofan: 这不就是空间调音嘛... 找这么个蹩脚的名字...
<imtxc> iMadper: 查公交地铁线路还有地图之类的，用什么app
<ofan> iMadper: 什么空间调音
<iMadper> ofan: 很多给演唱会/音乐会布置线阵列的人, 根据空间打小, 形状来改变音箱的布局, 就这样喽.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我用google maps
<imtxc> 能不能别这么专业
<imtxc> iMadper: google maps 有公交线路，地铁换乘？
<ofan> iMadper: ...我说的是现场演奏
<iMadper> imtxc: google maps 有
<iMadper> ofan: 少年, 你智商没了
<iMadper> ofan: 演唱会/音乐会也是现场演奏的呀...
<yunfan> ofan: 问题在于你的耳朵真能听出水电跟火电的区别么
<iMadper> yunfan: 那天看见一个讨论, 在讨论什么牌子的电池来驱动播放器会比较好听.
<ofan> iMadper: 擦 只要你是录音的，数字化过后都比不了直接听演奏的
<imtxc> w.qq.com 总算是好像不丢消息了
<^k^_is_bot> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<ofan> 懂毛线
<iMadper> ofan: 我哪里提到要录音了?
<ofan> iMadper: 你说音箱啊
<iMadper> ofan: 音乐会不用音箱吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 后排怎么听...
<ofan> iMadper: ...
<ofan> iMadper: 听的就是现场演奏...
<ofan> 上床睡觉去
<metbsd> 大白天的睡什么觉
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • apache php mysql快速安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449774 http://www.mysql-apache-php.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stonyag — 2013-10-08 11:23
<abinex> metbsd: 人家在米国呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 发了咩?
<iMadper> adam8157: 早.
 * adam8157 afk一下
<kingbo> wayland到什么程度了？
<iMadper> kingbo: 你试下就知道了
<jusss> ofan: 2000+kbps 有那么高的源？
<jusss> ofan: cd也没那么高吧， 1400
<yunfan> http://nctech.yesky.com/112/33265112.shtml
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 野外生存必备 可发电户外生态炉_天极网
<yunfan> adam8157: 看看这个可有价格？
<kingbo> iMadper: 不敢试，听说wayland还不支持网络，怕用不了
<yunfan> wayland跟网络有个毛关系？
<kingbo> yunfan: 需要远程
<yunfan> kingbo: 那不如vpn 根据现在网络的特点 单次call等待响应不如把远程的画面同步过来效率高
<yunfan> kingbo: 何况真支持了 那跟X不是差不多了嘛
<yunfan> 美国核聚变那个 能量收益是正的了 不错不错
<kingbo> yunfan: 没有远程X的桌面，没法干活，咱靠远程吃饭
<void1> 远程x那是要多慢啊
<yunfan> kingbo: 能远程X必然可以vpn啊 我有个朋友就是在北美用远程vpn登陆实验室干活 要是远程X 除非你是局域网
<kingbo> void1: 局域网10-100M，应该不太慢吧，何况是工作，能干就行
<yunfan> 不过国外的网络我也不晓得如何
<yunfan> kingbo: 局域网确实没问题
<void1> 100m网也只是勉强没问题
<void1> 写写代码是够了
<kingbo> yunfan: 是啊，同事们都是Xmanager的，只有我用X
<yunfan> 100m看电影都行了
<kingbo> void1: 100M很快了
<yunfan> 100M局域网保证的话 应该走以前的大型机路线了 给每个人一个终端就行了
<void1> 看电影传送的是压缩视频
<void1> 需要客户端解码的
<kingbo> yunfan: 服务器都是千M光纤，桌面机只是联机工作的，很快。倒是有时局网内飞秋异常，网络就卡下来了
<heartnheart> 大家有用Emas ERC的吗，用 /list 得到的列表怎么按照人数排序啊
<yunfan> void1: 有media server嘛
<yunfan> kingbo: 话说你折腾来折腾去 为何不能让他们给你装个vpn service呢？
<void1> 和远程x已经没有关系了
<kingbo> void1: 一般桌面也就1900x1200，一次也就一个窗口，2秒内刷完没问题
<yunfan> 有个visual framebuffer 的协议
<Miao6845321> 美国核聚变那个 能量收益是正的了
<Miao6845321> ________
<Miao6845321> NB了啊 要逆天了  可否给个链接看看
<yunfan> Miao6845321: 随便搜下 是今天的big news呢
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36706  Miao6845321
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国可控核聚变实验取得里程碑意义的突破
<void1> kingbo, 刷新一次2秒，那可是有多慢
<Miao6845321> ok
<kingbo> yunfan: 服务器是共有的，不能为了一个人再开一个进程吧
<yunfan> 不过这只是能量收益 投资收益恐怕还没正
<yunfan> 那东西可就是国家点火装置 成本太高了
<void1> kingbo, 码代码的时候每秒几十个字符呢，都要延迟显示的
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.processon.com/view/51e509050cf28e715651fcc1
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 中国社会化媒体营销China Social Media Sites | Mia S. | Uncategorized | ProcessOn
<yunfan> kingbo: 这是公共服务 不算为你单独开的 就好像要求别人开个sshd一样
<kingbo> void1: 你想太多了，一般只在开始时有2秒，其它时间只是事件更新
<yunfan> void1: 上次采访bill joy 他不就吐槽emacs的开发团队了么 他说他们在实验室里用光纤 所以可以用buffer 但是vi的开发者都是在家里用电话线 一秒才几百比特
<yunfan> 所以只好研究快捷的输入和响应
<kingbo> yunfan: X桌面只与桌面机有关，与服务器没多大关系吧
<yunfan> kingbo: 你主要用点什么软件呢？ 这个似乎还要看架构 和事件总量
<yunfan> kingbo: 如果老是右键菜单延迟一阵出来 这是很烦恼的
<yunfan> kingbo: 你忘了x client
<kingbo> yunfan: 鼠标没什么延时
<kingbo> yunfan: 我关心x server，怕wayland不支持
<yunfan> kingbo: 我是说服务器充当的是x client
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubutu12.4启动中的怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449775 各位大哥小弟初到，敬请关照，今天安装ubutu12.4安装中一切顺利，但是到最后重启时问题来了！电脑自检正常，接着屏幕显示“UPDATE ESCD... DISK BOOT FAILURE,INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER”，就停在那里了，只用光标在闪烁，等了半个小时都是这样
<void1> kingbo, 就是实际试过慢的...
<void1> yunfan, 人家那又不是x
<yunfan> 升级下vim
<adam8157> iMadper: 准备淘宝一条levis美国代购现货了, 组团的到手我也还缺一条, 再海淘又慢的要死
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞同.
<iMadper> adam8157: 海淘的到哪儿了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 已经半个多月了吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道呢
<iMadper> adam8157: gfrog_holiday 没给咱转运的跟踪链接呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在买一条现货就正好, 等海涛的到手就有的换了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 挺好, 买吧.
<imtxc> 看吧看吧，遇到无良代购了吧
<imtxc> 多亏咱深思熟虑
<adam8157> iMadper: 百通发货巨慢. 十一的时候去专卖店试了一下, 我那一款国内行货899-1299, 号码还挺合适
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> adam8157: 我那是深思熟虑啊，刚才才想到
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的代购就没事儿, 不靠谱的是百通
<iMadper> adam8157: 还挺贵...
<adam8157> iMadper: 淘宝的现货比海淘下来也就多个二十来块钱
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦.........................
<adam8157> iMadper: 万能的淘宝啊...
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我羽绒服就是淘宝的
<adam8157> iMadper: 他们都是特价的时候薅羊毛的
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper 昨天yao了一下, 我体重貌似下降了点, 现在150
<imtxc> adam8157: 你可以用 耀
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在146了.
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你的腰围为什么la me cu
<iMadper> adam8157: 不会拼音.
<imtxc> 翻译翻译，什么是la me cu
 * adam8157 zip
<adam8157> iMadper: 看taobao商家记录人家177-178身高买的全特么是W30, 妈蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 那些都是竹竿/牙签.
<iMadper> adam8157: 淡定.
<adam8157> iMadper: 还好有你
<iMadper> adam8157: .... .... 丧心病狂了你已经...
<adam8157> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> adam8157: >_<
<imtxc> yunfan: 你那天说要模拟安卓来着？ genymotion
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊 我一直在用啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 不早说。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我模拟 N7 有点卡
<imtxc> yunfan: 哪个流畅点
<yunfan> 淘宝同质化很严重 许多冷门的东西没有
<yunfan> imtxc: 我的电脑模拟哪个都流畅啊
<yunfan> 不过我是i7 + 16G ram
<yunfan> imtxc: 要不你试试nexus one的模拟吧 那个屏幕小点 我主要用那个看电影
<yunfan> imtxc: 记得装个输入法
<imtxc> yunfan: 我主要要装 YP 工具哇
<vipzrx> yuepao
<imtxc> yunfan: 主要是切换 window 过去的时候比较卡，应该是我集成显卡的问题？
<abinex> yunfan: 16G内存够用么/
<yunfan> imtxc: 约炮也需要文字输入啊 大佬
<abinex> ?
<imtxc> yunfan: 当然
<yunfan> abinex: 也不是什么时候都够
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚装了一个遇见，启动不起来
<yunfan> imtxc: 记得装腾讯的 其他几家老崩
<abinex> 额，以后要装64GB的内存
<yunfan> imtxc: 默认没中文 可能是这原因吧 试试nexus one好了
<yunfan> abinex: 主板不支持 不是我不买
<abinex> yunfan: 快了
<abinex> 快出支持64GB的内存了
<yunfan> 我看难 这东西主要靠游戏推动
<yunfan> 但是游戏太大了 网络没跟上也麻烦 所以目前看来这个还上不去
<yunfan> 现在也就单条8G是最大的 你不可能查8条吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 下载个 rom 够费劲
<miao468354884> 家里用啊？ 8G就够了吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 建议开代理 我家里根本下不了
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有最好开root安装
<yunfan> miao468354884: 看你做啥咯
<yunfan> 我以前经常在家里分析公司的网站数据 所以得内存大点
<miao468354884> 搜嘎
<yunfan> miao122: 那个聚变的新闻看得如何
<miao122> yunfan,  还没看完 刚才重启电脑了
<imtxc> iMadper: tty 里面怎么复制文本
<jusss> 现在都不用Xorg了吗？
<jusss> 开始用wayland Mir?
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 没办法吧... 你的剪贴板都是x提供的呀
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 开个  screen
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: iMadper 今天 X 崩溃了 5 次了
<iIlL10Oo> 或用 vim \ emacs
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<miao122> 太牛了 美利坚人类的希望啊 = =
<imtxc> 关键 x 崩溃之后重启才可以，重新 startx 一堆错误
<yunfan> imtxc: 我以前装逼的时候研究过 我记得有工具可以实现tty文本复制粘帖的 不过忘记那名字了
<yunfan> 也许你可以直接去tty里读 又不难
<yunfan> imtxc: 弄个xdm service就是了
<iIlL10Oo> gentoo 的 tty 可以用鼠标选择复制
<imtxc> yunfan: 估计一样的结果
<yunfan> 鼠标 额
<yunfan> gpt提供的？
<iIlL10Oo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Console_Mouse_Support
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Console Mouse Support - ArchWiki
<iIlL10Oo> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GPM
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: GPM - Gentoo Wiki
<imtxc> 这个问题太闹心了，重装系统又费劲。。。
<miao122> ....
<imtxc> yunfan: 这货居然占我 25% 的 cpu
<miao122> imtxc, 4核机器？
<imtxc> miao122: 双
<imtxc> yunfan: 你确定这软件可以用？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我装了俩 YP 软件都不能用
<miao122> gnu screem 可以复制粘贴吧 不用鼠标
<miao122> screen - -
<imtxc> yunfan: 一闪就关了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我没装过yp工具 不清楚 我只能保证百度影音可用
<imtxc> yunfan: 百度视频？
<yunfan> 并且还有些小问题 似乎他对音频设备是独占的 所以当我其他用了下音频设备后 语音就混乱了
<yunfan> imtxc: 百度影音
<chenxiongfei> wow!
<imtxc> yunfan: 我这里一样，都是一闪就关
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就找个真手机来装吧 难道你没有？
<imtxc> yunfan: 有啊，手机打字累
<yunfan> imtxc: 接个蓝牙键盘 或者干脆用说话
<miao122> yunfan, 那个聚变不是托卡马克装置啊。。貌似是用激光直接点。。
<imtxc> 好像就 rom 里面的那几个软件可以用
<yunfan> miao122: 我刚才不是说了 国家点火装置啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 装个带google play的
<imtxc> yunfan: 是啊，装的就是带  google app 的
<imtxc> yunfan: 那几个软件也是从 google play 装的
<yunfan> imtxc: 那我实在没办法了 反正我家里的机器上一点问题都没有
<yunfan> imtxc: 要不去买个神舟的手机吧 399
<imtxc> yunfan: 不需要其他的配置吧
<yunfan> 4.5寸大屏幕 约炮专用
<imtxc> 或许真是显卡的原因
<imtxc> 微信都运行不了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用户登录显示英文的解决方法(之一) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449776 机房有个机子的普通用户登录后，界面和应用程序总是英文的， 检查“语言支持”里也只有汉语且没有修改权限， 注销到登录界面也并没有选择语言的选项 这个机子的其他用户都是正常的， 准备提升一下权限，到“用户帐户
<^k^> ─> ”发现登录语言选成“English”， 重新选成chinese，注销重新登录问题解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — …
<miao122> 你们玩的是安卓？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那东西需要opengl 也许你的集成卡的版本低或者别的什么
<yunfan> 不玩android难道玩wp?
<miao122> 装在x86上面？
<panl> ？
<panl> 我怎么什么都看不懂啊
<iIlL10Oo> android for x86
<imtxc> yunfan: 那为毛儿 rom 里面的软件运行好好的，gtalk 视频聊天都行
<panl> 你们聊手机
<miao122> 晕
<miao122> wp貌似就不能装x86上面
<roylez> adam8157: 昨天忘了关电脑而已
<yunfan> imtxc: 这干老子毛事？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐!
<iMadper> adam8157: 有四个patch, 我不知道哪个出现的问题, 我要自己挨个revent来尝试吗?
<yunfan> iMadper: binary search order by time
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩.
<yunfan> 网站的错误页都可以自定义 为毛web browser的错误不能自定义呢？
<yunfan> 比如把404的错误定制成先走翻墙通道探测下 如果可以访问就显示 该网站已被认证
<adam8157> iMadper: 4个的话二分不二分差不多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 我去搞定他.
<iMadper> adam8157: 如果, 我发现某个patch引入bug, 然后应该怎么办? 写一个新patch来revert它?
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 浏览器插件应该可以实现
 * iMadper 开会
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: ff的应该可以 chrome就不确定了 我记得chrome以前连右键菜单都不让改
<makiss> 等一段时间出个404才转到代理也不现实吧
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 嗯,或者给 chrome 写个patch
<iIlL10Oo> makiss: 大于6秒就可以走代理了
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 那就挫了
<makiss> 那为什么不直接做个按钮在输入框里面手动切换，智能可以很蠢
<miao122> 有那样的插件啊
<roylez> adam8157: 渣渣蛋蛋
<vipzrx> debian里面的icedove 版本和thunderbird是一致的吗》
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.bio360.net/news/show/7270.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 能编写人造 DNA 分子的编程语言 --分子--新闻 --生物360 --生命科学界资讯站
<yunfan> http://www.geeks.cn/goods.php?id=2433  imtxc 你需要的是这款 可以一边看片一边撸 是双手 双倍的享受哦
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 智能手机免手持装置_工作生活享乐_极客网 GEEKS.CN 新奇GEEK酷品集中地 - Powered by ECShop
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 要看速度
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个没写多大，pad能用不
<imtxc> 次哦， 498
<yunfan> imtxc: 应该可以的
<imtxc> yunfan: 不如自己动手做一个
<yunfan> imtxc: 少看点av 攒几年就攒出来了啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你做给我看看
<imtxc> yunfan: 我是祖传的木匠啊
<imtxc> 木制的应该比较笨重
<yunfan> imtxc: 你会木工活？
<imtxc> yunfan: . 小时候做过哇
<yunfan> 我长假期间还去了木工爱好者论坛看台钻怎么做
<yunfan> imtxc: 你这个大忽悠
<imtxc> yunfan: 晕，你说的那些高端的我都没见过
<imtxc> yunfan: 就农村木匠的那些设备…………
<yunfan> imtxc: 那些效率比较落后 但还是图灵完备的
<imtxc> yunfan: 效率非常落后，后来有电据了，还没人教我
<yunfan> imtxc: 你会手工工具 电动工具应该不难学吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，那时候小，大人不让碰
<imtxc> 电的太猛
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你现在多半做不起来了 本来可以考虑一起研究下做家具卖啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 纯手工家具？
<yunfan> imtxc: 倒不是打手工的噱头 而是各种可折叠的家具设备 我觉得租房族肯定喜欢
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个模拟器叫啥来着 我要名字 gy什么的
<imtxc> yunfan: genymotion
<yunfan> imtxc: ok 你觉得可折叠家具如何
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该好卖
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有用蜂窝纸板做的家具
<yunfan> 这个轻巧
<imtxc> yunfan: 特别适合给帝都租房党卖
<yunfan> 而且很廉价 毕竟木头有点小贵
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 事实上我就需要一个哇，以前上学的时候让家里人弄了个床头小书架………… 没搬过来……
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实做小家具的话，用的都是木材废料，用不了多少成本
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 速度要靠8台16核的电脑一起运行吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 不可折叠的麻烦 纸板的丢弃时候没心理包袱
<yunfan> imtxc: 在城市里 木材废料恐怕也不好高吧
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 什么速度
<imtxc> yunfan: 也对……
<yunfan> imtxc: 你既然会木工 为何后来没自己做那个小书架呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在学校…… 怎么做？ 而且，我伯手艺非常不错啊…… 自己做的就有差距了
<imtxc> yunfan: 后来便宜学妹了……
<yunfan> imtxc: 在学校为毛不能做？ 这是啥逻辑嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 工具呢？材料呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在木匠家里的家具，大多都是买的………………
<yunfan> imtxc: 工具买不到？ 你学校难道在沙漠里
<imtxc> yunfan: …………………… |||||
<imtxc> yunfan: 上学那点生活费…… 好不
<yunfan> imtxc: 你又不是加工处理器 哪里有那么贵啊 何况你用的是手工工具好吧
 * mouser_whit 
<yunfan> http://www.geeks.cn/goods.php?id=2272  imtxc 这个要是便宜下来 可以拿去火车站卖
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 可以放在口袋的折叠椅_工作生活享乐_极客网 GEEKS.CN 新奇GEEK酷品集中地 - Powered by ECShop
<yunfan> 不过也可以去火车站卖那种日本人发明的 站着睡觉的工具
<imtxc> 这价格
<Muton> 淘宝一大堆，还需要你们出手么
<yunfan> Muton: 你觉得那些买站票的人会去淘宝么
<Muton> 车站有卖小马扎的，有好的有一次性的 yunfan
<imtxc> yunfan: 你那天推荐给我的那个weibo妹子也是话唠啊
<yunfan> Muton: 我说的这个没有
<Muton> imtxc 我喜欢话唠
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是我推荐给你的 是你问我要的好吧
<Muton> imtxc: ﹉
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • emerald 主题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449777 按照网上的指示 我安装了emerald和compiz设置管理器 导入后缀为.emerald的主题（见图） 设置compiz窗口装饰命令为emerald --replace 还是改不了主题 新手求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 chouandrew — 2013-10
<yunfan> http://www.shejipi.com/19944.html imtxc
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 「涟漪（Ripple）」：用超轻板材做成的桌子 | 设计癖
<jn_song> 初次使用IRC...
<imtxc> yunfan: 只是个设计吧
<imtxc> 设计
<imtxc> 删除“吧”
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以才需要你来实现啊
<mugebjgd> 10月8日，北京日报一篇报道称，长假期间高速路交通事故大多都与胡乱并线、加塞有关。而从北京市交管局、交通委发布的消息看，司机不专心驾驶，边走边拍发微信、刷微博导致交通事故频发，是高速拥堵的 主要原因 。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 局域网里的打印机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449778 办公室里共用一个打印机，add printer时在网络里一直找不到那个，后来好像在win7下找到了。回到ubuntu时用parallel 添加了，但一直打印不了http://localhost:631/printers查看好像是缺plugin什么的？（见附件）plugin怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xi
<^k^> ─> bei — 2013-10-08 16:13
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 母gebjgd来了 cc gebjgd
<mugebjgd> yunfan: gebjgd 這個號家裏的raspi挂著呢
<miao122> 开车还能刷微薄。。。
<iIlL10Oo> > a = require 'ipaddr'
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:Insecure operation - eval_safely
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你明明是母的 还狡辩
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 好吧 我是母的  求女同
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e37574gw1e9dpny63pnj20do0bjt9c.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a8ef5277jw1e9cgn62f91j20vk0hstcp.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<mugebjgd> 昨日，认证信息为“长城宽带工程师”的网友“超级真新人”发微博说，“国家知识产权局发布的培训幻灯片《发明专利申请实质审查程序》作者为‘番茄花园’。”他的微博中还贴出了一张图片，图片显示在一个名为“幻灯片1”的PDF文件属性中，作者确为盗版系统“番茄花园”。南都记者昨晚证实，该幻灯片署名“机械发明å®
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4870400fjw1e9cx0u6juoj20m80go404.jpg
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 你乱码了...
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 是麽不會把
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 我这里是, 你问问别人吧... 也可能是我的问题?
<mugebjgd> 昨日，认证信息为“长城宽带工程师”的网友“超级真新人”发微博说，“国家知识产权局发布的培训幻灯片《发明专利申请实质审查程序》作者为‘番茄花园’。”他的微博中还贴出了一张图片，图片显示在一个名为“幻灯片1”的PDF文件属性中，作者确为盗版系统“番茄花园”。南都记者昨晚证实，该幻灯片署名“机械发明å®
<mugebjgd> 昨日，认证信息为“长城宽带工程师”的网友“超级真新人”发微博说，“国家知识产权局发布的培训幻灯片《发明专利申请实质审查程序》作者为‘番茄花园’。”他的微博中还贴出了一张图片，图片显示在一个名为“幻灯片1”的PDF文件属性中，作者确为盗版系统“番茄花园”。南都记者昨晚证实，该幻灯片署名“机械发明å®
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 有區別嗎？
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 俩都是乱码, 看上去没去别
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 歐耶
<yunfan> iMadper: 你俩咋都乱码了？
<iMadper> yunfan: 我也乱码了?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你还是用英文吧 你说什么我这里都是乱码
<iMadper> yunfan: Oops, Sorry...
<yunfan> okay
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 你的問題了
<iMadper> mugebjgd: I dont know.
<yunfan> iMadper: cheat you  :]
<iMadper> mugebjgd: I did noting.
<iMadper> yunfan: ... :-/
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你可以再多加个ge
<yunfan> 这样就叫 mugege 木唧唧bjgd
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 再加就是stmsgebjgd
<yunfan> stms是什么
<mugebjgd> yunfan: steinfurt münster
<yunfan> 4sq放了点数据出来提供下载
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 看不懂鸟语
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 地名
<Huzoubache> 现在在火车上想去厕所不准备半个月的粮食就是找死
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我本以为是软件事务内存呢
<yunfan> 坐火车有半个月的么
<Huzoubache> 人太多了
<yunfan> 人都是要死的 忍忍吧
<Huzoubache> 刚刚一妹子嘟囔乘务员想下去换动车
<yunfan> 那就下去呗 别光说不练啊
<iIlL10Oo> 下去游泳
<Huzoubache> 乘务员告诉她不行，除非重新买票。她问乘务员能刷卡补票么。全车的人都呵呵了
<yunfan> 坐这种车还不是贪图便宜找罪受
<iIlL10Oo> 如果不超载
<yunfan> 告诉她饭卡可以
<Huzoubache> 我这个是没办法。烟台到济南没动车
<yunfan> 湖州？
<Huzoubache> 我告诉她可以办个月票
<mugebjgd> 那妹子漂亮麽？
<yunfan> 约炮不错
<mugebjgd> 漂亮的話就說以身相許可以下車
<Huzoubache> 哇，色鬼出来了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 漂亮的话他还至于来跟我们聊天么
<Huzoubache> 不要这样说。我会很尴尬
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 也是
<yunfan> 他宁愿跟我们这些无聊的色鬼聊天 也不去搭讪 妹子质量可想而知
<Huzoubache> 妹子从膀子到胳膊一个大纹身
<yunfan> Huzoubache: 上面写着检疫合格？
<Huzoubache> 口味太重了。身材倒是不错。
<yunfan> 以前小时候菜市场也有 可惜现在没了
<Huzoubache> 不是合格检疫，看起来像个图腾
<yunfan> 身材不错 把脸蒙上就是了 要善于发现别人的优点
<yunfan> 是葫芦娃吧
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 皮膚好不好
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 皮膚好 聲音好 就夠了
<Huzoubache> 好吧，葫芦哇。你淫了
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 関了燈之後 別的你感覺不到
<Huzoubache> 我旁边是个漂亮妹子，不和我搭讪
<imtxc> yunfan: 对，要善于发现优点，你看我吧，身高不高，但我发际线高啊
<yunfan> 大概是她刚才看到你的聊天内容了
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 你傻啊  你要和她搭訕
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 你個窮鬼 人家干嘛和你搭訕
<yunfan> imtxc: 董存瑞 个不高 关键能顶炸药包
<Huzoubache> 木有，她在忙着看蜡笔小新
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 品味很高  聲音 皮膚 身材 就夠了
<yunfan> Huzoubache: 那就聊蜡笔小新呗 会看蜡笔小新的女的绝对不会介意你跟他说话的
<Huzoubache> 我真心是个穷比。人家妹子是用爱风的白富美。大长发，小皮裤
<yunfan> 不过要小心碰到腐女
<yunfan> 这个你不用解释我都明白 绿皮车vip
<Huzoubache> 你又不是女人。你不会明白的
<Huzoubache> 红皮车
<yunfan> 大长发 小皮裤 手提一根虎皮辫
<Huzoubache> 60块钱刚当7个小时
<yunfan> 身穿爆乳护士服
<Huzoubache> yunfan是个思想龌龊的吊丝
<yunfan> Huzoubache: 妇女之友
<Huzoubache> 怎么人家也是个女王大人
<Huzoubache> 0.0
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 聊女王 你擅长
<Huzoubache> 基本都是学生
<Huzoubache> 我微信找找看能不能找到她。给大家发个福利
<Huzoubache> 济南小哥优先驾驭
<yunfan> 哦 88
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 我不會找用腎系列的女孩
<Huzoubache> 不行就去找纹身女王聊天去。眼一闭还是可以的
<Huzoubache> 这也有个不喜欢水果手机的？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你不是擅长跟女王打叫道吧
<mugebjgd> Huzoubache: 高端果黑路過
<mugebjgd> yunfan:  那是疼博士
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你家也有
<Huzoubache> 俺也算半个水果手机
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 沒有 我傢的是小籮麗
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 那你真是不错 我记得几天前你说过奶水充足咪咪大 现在又是萝莉 额 满足了男人的两大终极目标啊
<Huzoubache> 口味太重了
<jiero> yunfan mugebjgd 两个怪叔叔
<yunfan> 额  跑得太快了
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 所以你要找
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 找什么？
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 好妹子
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我喜欢过的mm都没有胸大 鱼与熊掌不可兼得啊 像你这样的 我只当没看到 早晚被雷p
<Huzoubache> 闪了，在车上吊丝一把
<yunfan> 人生何处不相逢
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 還好吧
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 多留意湖南姑娘
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 这个要看缘分
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 網聊阿
<October21> yunfan: 昨天那个包是什么原理啊？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 你跟你老婆是网聊来的？
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 是
<yunfan> October21: 我昨天没跟你说过话
<mugebjgd> yunfan: qq
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 额 太肤浅了
<yunfan> 没意思 我不走这条路 我要交个笔友
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 還行吧
<October21> yunfan: 我可以看到你的聊天啊？
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 老婆會彈鋼琴 會畫畫
<Pudge> iMadper: 昨天下班回家有点晚，到家楼下的时候居然来了个女的非要给哥免费kj，卧槽，吓死我了
<yunfan> October21: 我也可以
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 這叫做運氣
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 你爽了
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 会编程么 你说的那两项都是我不喜欢的啊 还有 你是出国后聊上的还是出国前呢
<yunfan> 怀疑是在国外华人少 所以就凑一块了
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 老婆又不在  放縱下是應該的
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 出國前
<yunfan> mugebjgd: pudge是少年 你别误导他
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 會編程的妹子不要
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 我就喜欢独立型的
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 少毛 他都奔三樂
<yunfan> 不是吧 难道是另外一个p开头的
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<iMadper> Pudge: 赞!
<yunfan> 这里不是有个加拿大的 p开头的少男么
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 老外没兴趣
<qiao> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> iMadper: 咱你妹
<iMadper> Pudge: 我是说你比较赞.
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 作多了就習慣了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你没尿裤子吧?
<Pudge> iMadper: 哥很绅士的拒绝了，
<Pudge> iMadper: 结果她走了没几步又回来了
<yunfan> 免费kj 是促销的吧
<iMadper> Pudge: ...
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 好看麽？
<iMadper> Pudge: 回来问你是不是尿裤子了已经?
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 不是黑妹子把
<Pudge> iMadper: 走到一个阴暗的角落直接脱裤子要我过来验货
<yunfan> 节前促销 先尝后买
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫可以写小说了!
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 棕色
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国果然好地方.
<Pudge> iMadper: 这有啥好写的
<mugebjgd> Pudge: latino 應該不錯
<yunfan> iMadper: 帝都不也有么
<iMadper> Pudge: 标题 <我在法国尿裤字>
<iMadper> yunfan: 没见过...
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 你没见过传单什么的？
<Pudge> iMadper: 主要哥吊着跟烟，看她mm挺大，多扫了两眼，以后再不这样了
<yunfan> 经常往租房的人把手傻姑娘塞的
<yunfan> Pudge: 关键是价码如何
<iMadper> Pudge: 没图你说个xx!
<yunfan> iMadper: 以后带google glass就可以减少这种时刻了
<yunfan> 主角模式 嗯哼
<iMadper> yunfan: è´µ.
<imtxc>  < Pudge 和法国少妇在楼梯的激情>
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 你在巴黎？
<yunfan> iMadper: 也有便宜的 你真想找 就去那些晚上开红灯的地方看
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 嗯
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不想找呀
<Pudge> imtxc: 你又找踢？
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 德国有没？
<imtxc> Pudge: 我描述事实不可能被踢吧
 * yunfan 有人要帮帮 imtxc 了
<October21> 空穴来风啊
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 我們小地方  沒有
<yunfan> October21: 你说得跟隐晦
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 我又不在大城市
<imtxc> yunfan， Pudge 你俩莫要挑嗦
 * imtxc 下班
<yunfan> mugebjgd: 再小的地方都有吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 帮帮 imtxc 吧
<October21> yunfan: 和你的口味吧
<iMadper> yunfan: imtxc 已经很可怜了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫几点下班呀!
<yunfan> iMadper: 有多可怜？三四层楼那么可怜么
<iMadper> imtxc_away: ....
 * iMadper 都走了已经...
<yunfan> 这是他的away遁术而已
<mugebjgd> yunfan: 沒有
<Pudge> iMadper: 他当自己是鸵鸟呢
<Niac> 鸵鸟心理素质都是一级棒的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 mentohust http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449779 在telnet设置mentohust是出现 >> In order to keep online sending heartbeat package......... !! get packet failed ,please check your network >> exit 但是可以上网 ！ 然后如果将路由器重启的话 就断网这是什么问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 回魂月夜 — 2013-10-08 17:28
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ACM aerial combat simulation 飞行模拟器游戏是怎么玩的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449781 安装好不懂怎么操作，鼠标点几下就卡死了 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-10-08 17:39
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助！ubuntu12.04换了液晶屏幕黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449782 求助！ubuntu12.04+19寸液晶显示器工作正常， 换了32寸液晶黑屏了，再换别的的屏幕也是黑屏，即便换其他牌子的19寸液晶也是黑屏（无论是关机再换还是换了重启）。 为什么xp、win7之类的 无论换任何屏幕都行，而这个能否支持换
<^k^> ─> 任何屏幕都显示正常？ 求教高手 万分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwx133 — 2013-10-08 17:41
<lqi> http://qt.digia.com/qtmobileedition
<^k^> lqi ⇪ ti: Qt Mobile Edition - Digia Plc
<jusss> freeflying: 新买的皮腰带有有一种异味吗？
<freeflying> jusss, 那就是皮味了
<jusss> freeflying: 会不会是喷漆上去的漆味？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<freeflying> jusss, 不懂啊
<jusss> freeflying: 你的腰带刚买时有那种味儿吗
<freeflying> jusss, 不记得，几十块的东西谁会去在意这个啊
<jusss> freeflying: 哦
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于hyper-v安装ubuntu12.04 启动的问题，SOS。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449789 hyper-v安装ubunut12.04后，现在的问题是，每次开机检测连接不上，必须重置，进入修复模式，修复后，可正常进入系统。。。，之后只要物理主机不重启的话，可以正常打开关闭虚拟机下的ubuntu系统。一但物理主机
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 觉得samba不应该随系统了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449790 更新才看到，大20M，你真当是windows软件啊。 选配才是道理啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-10-08 18:57
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 我的ubuntu登陆界面为啥不能选择界面的风格？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449791 1 为什么登陆框右上角没有选择界面类型的图标？ 1.png 2 而且登陆进去，对话框怎么也变成了这种风格？ 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bxb_koala — 2013-10-08 19:03
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 你明天要来?
<imtxc> yunfan: 我是真 away 了啊
<imtxc> 少年们居然黑我
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.gwern.net/Melatonin
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Melatonin
<adam8157> roylez: 你又磕药
<roylez> adam8157: 睡觉嗑Melatonin，看书嗑Ritalin，没事嚼Megaman
<adam8157> roylez: 你不如多运动和健康饮食... 昨天状态很好, 游两千米基本没停
<roylez> adam8157: 沙子都沉淀到肺里了吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你这个月肉身在武汉? 我下周末要去SH
<roylez> adam8157: 我近年肉身都在武汉
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 如何一次显示指定路径？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449793 例如我想打开某个文件夹，像下面这样 Qt/Qt5.1.1/5.1.1/msvc2012/examples/declarative/positioners 该如何做？总不可能叫我一个一个地点吧？ 我用的是ubuntu13，默认的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qtiewnil — 2013-10-08 20:15
<adam8157> roylez: 你现在体重多少?
<freeflying> adam8157, 上班了?
<adam8157> freeflying: 是啊 你啥时候回来
<freeflying> adam8157, 周四去办公室
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> adam8157, NND, 终于可以休息一段时间了
<freeflying> adam8157, 原本下周要接着过来
<adam8157> freeflying: 但是?
<adam8157> freeflying: 我替你去!
<freeflying> adam8157, 好啊
<adam8157> roylez: 今晚只吃了一个玉米棒子和一个苹果
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕也减肥了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我慢慢减, 现在大概150(取两个药店称的均值)
<freeflying> adam8157, 准备找妹纸了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 这不一直是available么
<adam8157> freeflying: 之前155的样子, 我准备维持在150就好了
<imtxc> google play 里面现在连环聊都木有了。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu下配置tomcat失败，导致无法开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449794 出问题在配置jdk环境变量，一开始修改 /etc/profile文件，加上jdk目录的环境变量，发现有时在用户账号下java -version返回成功，有时候在root下返回成功，但是两个用户总有一个输入java -version提示没安装java。 然后又修改 .bash
 * gfrog_holiday 早
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 靠，居然在米国啊
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: ………… 去米国上班了？
<adam8157> imtxc: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk&hl=en
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Hangouts (replaces Talk) - Android Apps on Google Play
<imtxc> adam8157: 我所在的国家跟地区不支持该应用的下载
<adam8157> imtxc: 你的国家在哪...
<freeflying> 估计是伊朗
<adam8157> imtxc: 朝鲜? 伊朗?
<imtxc> adam8157: freeflying http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/447951
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 当壕叔，貌似86区也经常下载不了，要不然我就google+跟 maya视频了
<imtxc> 对啊，以前记得还能下载来着
<imtxc> 昨儿刷了下机然后就装不了了
<adam8157> imtxc: 因为你那个没有完整的Google服务?
<imtxc> adam8157: 有啊
<adam8157> imtxc: GMS肯定不对
<imtxc> google + 有，但是没有环聊
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 问个文件夹隐藏的问题，哪位大神解答下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449795 请问Ubuntu下怎么设置使鼠标右键菜单有“显示隐藏文件”功能，或者在上边的菜单栏有此选项？哪位大神解答下？感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dcr1105 — 2013-10-08 20:49
<imtxc> iMadper: 求教怎么装
<iMadper> imtxc: 自带
<imtxc> iMadper: 适合我手机的 rom  太少了
<iMadper> imtxc: 适合我手机的也不多. 我都没刷过
<October21> iMadper: 什么机子啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 没问题当然不刷
 * adam8157 买来9个月没有刷机
<iMadper> October21: 黄油飞
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞, 完全没刷机的必要
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就等 CM10.2
<October21> 啥是黄油飞？
<iMadper> imtxc: 10.2是4.2的android?
<iMadper> October21: 英文会不?
<iMadper> October21: butterfly
<October21> 哦
<October21> 蝴蝶啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 4.3?
<October21> 这么美的名字
<iMadper> imtxc: 4.3有啥提升吗? 相对于4.2
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在4.2挺好
<October21> iMadper: 10.2是4.3
<iMadper> October21: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper: 没刷之前我用的 2.6......
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/150759
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Beyerdynamic 拜亚动力 AMS-DT-990-Pro-250 头戴式耳机 _美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 那是需要刷一下
<freeflying> adam8157, android不刷机你搞毛啊
<iMadper> 联通地铁没法上网, 想换电信...
<adam8157> freeflying: 刷机自寻烦恼
<imtxc> 就缺一个 talk 了。。
<adam8157> 一边不停刷rom 一边用各种垃圾app市场 一边抱怨android碎片化严重.... 安卓用户啊...
<jackness> 放学了 好开心啊 每天进步一点点 天天都是活神仙
<October21> jackness: 晚上好
<jackness> October21, 晚上好
<October21> 我有点事想问下你
<October21> 你不是学java吗
<imtxc> 不知道怎么改安卓儿手机的地区
<October21> 我想弄个java程序的签证的工具
<October21> imtxc: build.prop
<jackness> 我现在才学了3天 你觉得我有实力帮你写这个程序吗
<jackness> 找imtxc吧 他是我大师哥
<October21> jackness: 不是这个问题
<October21> jackness: 我想给java程序签证,但我不想安装开发工具
<imtxc> October21: 那是个什么，听起来很高级
<October21> 要是我安装了开发工具，签证工具自然有啦
<October21> imtxc: 我在别人编译的ROM中看到，里面有设置
<jackness> 这个问题 我不知道如何回答 让imtxc替我解决吧
<October21> 应该有类似的prop文件
<CyrusYzGTt> 额，怎么编译rom。我想玩玩。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 哥现在就在用那个genymotion看电影
<imtxc> yunfan: ..
<imtxc> 从第三方下载个  apk 试试
<October21> ro.product.locale.language=zh
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就为看电影 管他呢 也许回家还可以接上电视玩玩游戏
<October21> ro.product.locale.region=CN
<imtxc> adam8157: 第三方市场就是赞啊 cc freeflying
<October21> persist.sys.timezone=Asia/Shanghai
<October21> 都是build.prop中的设置项
<October21> 应该是这个文件，不过就算ROM中未设置，刷后也应该可以设置
<imtxc> October21: 直接下载 apk 装了
<October21> 只不过设置了，刷女后就是东八区
<October21> imtxc: 啥APP
<October21> 我现在的了解有限，可能还是错的
<October21> 只玩过XDAndroid
<imtxc> October21: 环聊
<October21> 我的android还在路上
<October21> imtxc: 可以问一下java的事吗？
<imtxc> October21: 什么是 java
<October21> 刚才 jackness说这个问题 我不知道如何回答 让imtxc替我解决吧
<October21> imtxc: 可能我被……
<yunfan> imtxc: java是印尼的一个主要岛屿 这你都不知道
<October21> 爪哇
<October21> 郑和去过
<imtxc> October21: 恩，我跟郑和职业不一样，所以不会 java
<yunfan> 郑和手下那些水手擅长的就是打绳结 编东西 你不也编点东西嘛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • vm安装ubuntu时分区界面没有下一步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449799 分完区了发现没有下一步这个选项 ，怎么继续安装 ，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainbowlay — 2013-10-08 21:29
<imtxc> 什么破玩意儿，哥的 xmpp 好友呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 为了看个视频你虚拟一个 android 至于么
<October21> 资源？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你给我推荐个linux上用的速度快的p2p播放器？
<October21> 网页上的也算P2P吗？
<RuiZi> PT + xbmc ...
<yunfan> 百度影音盗版资源多阿 都高清的
<imtxc> yunfan: 安卓手机，远程桌面…………
<October21> 说到底还是资源
<yunfan> 而且速度非常快 我这里能跑滿
<RuiZi> 百度影音没1080P吧
<October21> RuiZi: PT是什么？
<yunfan> 有的 但我不喜欢
<imtxc> yunfan: xbmc 也是方式之一
<RuiZi> October21: PT是...BT的VIP版
<yunfan> 播放器都是浮云
<October21> 我渣网速 害得XBMC老死
<October21> xbmc可以抓资源嘛？
<jackness> XBMC是个太耗资源的东西 我都卸载了
<RuiZi> 我网速已经跑到瓶颈了 不换千兆设备上不去了
<jackness> 因为太卡了
<imtxc> 可以看 pptv 之类的，就是卡点儿
<jackness> 太绚丽的东西就是不行
<yunfan> RuiZi: 你都看些什么东西？
<RuiZi> yunfan: 电影啊
<yunfan> 类型阿
<October21> 小成本制作电影
<RuiZi> yunfan: imdb 排行挨着看。。。
<RuiZi> 这里有做嵌入式的吗？
<yunfan> 我英文不行
<yunfan> 不过如果有英文字幕 应该没问题
<RuiZi> yunfan: 有字幕啊
 * imtxc 睡觉
<October21> PT现在在国内行情如何？
<October21> 怎么与XBMC联合呢？
<RuiZi> October21: 有几个不错的站
<RuiZi> 我常混的就是 chdbits.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: CHDBits :: 登录 :: CHDBits :: - Powered by NexusPHP (@ chdbits.org)
<yunfan> 我希望有个基于p2p网络的邮件列表 论坛 聊天室
<RuiZi> alvin_rxg: 一般都是这个开源程序搭建的
<October21> 先下载后观看？
<RuiZi> October21: 是啊
<October21> 我还是听收音机算了
<yunfan> RuiZi: 没stream的？
<October21> 我抓qingtingfm的hls听收音机
<RuiZi> October21: 这爱好也不错哈
<RuiZi> yunfan: 没
<October21> linux下其实易获取的资源不好找啊
<RuiZi> October21: 你想获取什么资源？
<October21> 不如win用户方便
<RuiZi> October21: linux挺方便的 写脚本抓去
<October21> 问题是我菜鸟
<RuiZi> October21: 嘿 我也是
<October21> 顶多用firebug找找
<jusss> RuiZi: 给个账号呗
<jusss> RuiZi: pt
<RuiZi> jusss: CHD没开放注册呢 邀请不让发
<jusss> RuiZi: 那算了，感觉pt就是变态
<October21> bt是变态，：）
<RuiZi> jusss: 嗯 要考核
<iMadper> freeflying_away: http://www.smzdm.com/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 什么值得买 | 高性价比网购产品推荐_国内促销_海淘特价_商家优惠券
<iMadper> sm
<iMadper> freeflying_away: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/marmot-precip-jacket-waterproof-for-men~p~2283a/
<RuiZi> http://hd.gg/signup.php
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/marmot-precip-jacket-waterproof-for-men/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<^k^> RuiZi ... ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV 好多光棍 www.HD.gg - Powered by p2pnow.net
<RuiZi> 这个站开放注册呢
<October21> 我曾经用过bt，看者迅雷用户下载，却不上传，我……
<zhaolu> 啊，终于看到中国主了
<jusss> RuiZi: 不定期开发注册？
<RuiZi> jusss: 嗯是
<RuiZi> 别用迅雷啊。。。
<jusss> RuiZi: 感觉pt早晚都被机顶盒搞得xxxxxx
<jusss> RuiZi: 海盗湾 yify已经很好了， 我要的资源 pt也不一定能给我
<RuiZi> jusss: 机顶盒之类的还没有达到 1080P网络播放吧
<RuiZi> jusss: 嗯 也是 PT就是速度好点
<yunfan> 720p对我来说 目前就够了
<RuiZi> 微博上有个新话题 真逗 http://huati.weibo.com/490881?from=home_content_topic&order=time
<^k^> RuiZi ... ⇪ 我可以摸你的胸吗 | 微话题-一起聊聊吧！
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  22:09 
<zhaolu> 这也可以
<zhaolu_> 还好
<RuiZi> 现在的人们是多么的无聊啊
<zhaolu> 求介绍好玩的聊天室
<zhaolu> 目前只找着这一个，很无奈
<RuiZi> 同求
<e788b1> ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 有人用win8的bootmgfw.efi引导grubx64.efi成功的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449800 现在的帖子基本上都是讲的用grubx64.efi引导win8的bootmgfw.efi进入系统，我目前用的正是这个方案，但是我用这个方案有个问题，通过改名替换用grubx64.efi引导bootmgfw.efi，引导物理磁盘的系统正常，但无法成功引导虚拟磁盘
<October21> RuiZi: #linuxba
<October21> RuiZi: 但是可以随意扯
<October21> RuiZi: 我会告诉你，没OP管
<RuiZi> October21: 好吧。。
<October21> 还有不少bot玩
<e788b1> 半夜不睡觉
<e788b1> Watch ye therefore for ye know not, when the master of the house cometh.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu中用Firefox打开adobe的flash下载页面,可是点击下载的时候总是提示"需要程序打开该文件" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449801 Lubuntu中用Firefox打开adobe的flash下载页面,可是点击下载的时候总是提示"需要程序打开该文件" 如下: flash安装截图.png 不知道该用什么程序打开?(Lubuntu中有一个GDebi Package Instal
<^k^> ─> ler,但用它打开之后,并没有看到任何包,就好像没有附加任何参数一样) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 201 …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 粘贴的是有空格和换行符的问题！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449802 比如网上看到需要的一段代码，格式如下 aaaaaaaaa bbbbb bbbbbbb cccc dd 粘贴到VIM编辑器后就变成了这样 439 .. 440 aaaaaaa bbbbbbbbb cccccccccc dddddddddd 441 这个要怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-1
<^k^> ─> 0-08 22:51
<jackness> iMadper, 我只想问一个问题 然后睡觉
<jackness> iMadper, 我等13.10出来 我可不可以直接32位系统升级成64位系统的13.10
<zhaolu> 这个不可能的吧
<zhaolu> 想都别想额
<jackness> 那如果想要安装64位 是不是要卸载重装啊？
<October21> 不用
<jackness> 我想问i5的2450M可以支持64位系统吗
<October21> 你原来怎么安装就怎么装
<October21> jackness: 双核都可以
<jackness> 我原来是U盘安装的
<October21> 你多大内存啊？
<jackness> 下载iso然后刻录到U盘里面的
<jackness> 8G
<October21> jackness: 那就这样装
<jackness> 很小
<October21> jackness: 我才4G
<jackness> 覆盖吗？
<October21> X64会多用一些内存
<jackness> 我只能支持8G我本来想16G的内存的 可惜主板不支持
<zhaolu> 呵呵，换主板就好了
<October21> jackness: 你装系统没分区过程吗？
<jackness> 那不如直接换电脑了
<jackness> 有啊
<zhaolu> 也对啊，电脑现在也不贵的
<jackness> 我是在windows下分出来一个60G的空间吧
<jackness> 然后安装ubuntu
<jackness> 然后设置四个挂载点 / /boot 交换空间 /home
<jackness> 是不是这样暗转啊
<jackness> 安装啊
<October21> jackness: 这样应该也没问题
<jackness> 64位系统比32为系统有什么好处啊
<jackness> 我是看网上教程那样安装的
<jackness> 可是现在我有双系统了 进入之后岂不是还要把那个空间格式化啊
<October21> 我的理解：
<jackness> 我想为13.10准备好一切
<jackness> 我很期待这个版本
<October21> 一架飞机原来只能挂一枚导弹，现在能挂两枚
<October21> 一些方面能力变强
<zhaolu> 各位休息了不
<jackness> 那我的系统攻击力会变强然后负重会增加？
<jackness> 你是单系统吗 十月
<jackness> 升级会自动覆盖吗 直接自己升级会自动升级吗 还是说要我下载下来做成U盘？
<October21> 但不全增强吧？
<October21> jackness: 我劝你好好用12.04LTS之类
<October21> 你不就搞开发，要那么新干啥
<October21> 我有win7 32位
<October21> 双系统
<October21> 但我基本不用
<^k^> October21:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<October21> 你如果升级32为ubuntu貌似可以滚到最新
<October21> 64位，我就不知道
<zhaolu> 呵呵，我用的mint15,对应的应该是ubuntu13.10，上回系统升级，差点儿就升成了ubuntu了，好险
<jackness> 我也是双系统 但是现在大部分情况下还是用ubuntu 我现在爱上ubuntu了
<jackness> 什么叫滚到最新？
<October21> 所以嘛，重装一次
<October21> jackness: 我的意思是无缝过渡
<jackness> 你给我点意见呢 我是不是要把64位安装包弄下来 然后U盘安装呢 还是直接32位更新
<jackness> 无缝更新是不是就是自己看软件更新器 然后点升级 自动升级到13.10呢
<October21> 32位更新，我不知道会出问题不
<jackness> 我曾经更新出过一次问题
<October21> 我是U盘直接安装64位12.04LTS
<October21> jackness: 上次不是有人告诉你一个网页，直接从当前版本升级
<jackness> 我windows7是32位的 之前我安装13.04的64位一直出错 明明操作手法一样 但是一直出错 换成32位就可以了 难道双系统要保持一致？？
<October21> 我没仔细看
<jackness> 是吗 我没注意啊
<October21> jackness: 毛线关系，不得法吧？
<October21> 你如果要用64位
<jackness> 那我就不懂了 当时我的手法装了三四次 我一个人的手法都该是一模一样的啊 我还论坛发帖子的
<October21> 你看的教程是？
<October21> 我看看
<jackness> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/8874d1e8f61fb7360b4c65d5.html
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: WIN7系统下U盘安装了ubuntu13.04双系统的最全教程_百度文库
<October21> reading ...
<jackness> 应该教程没问题吧 我就是按这个教程成功安装13.04 32位版本的
<October21> 这个教程太麻烦了
<October21> 我是用grub4dos引导iso安装
<October21> 这种方法只对一些发行版有效
<October21> 安装ubuntu很适合
<jackness> 你的方法有连接吗
<jackness> 要不要我看看 还是我就按照这个方法就可以了
<October21> 我在搜索中
<October21> 你看的教程每次都写U盘，不麻烦？
<jackness> 还好啊 刻录优盘只要2分钟啊
<jackness> 明天再说吧 反正也没这么快有正式版出来
<jackness> 我先睡觉了 各位 晚安了
<October21> 晚安
<zhuyaxu> ／topic
<ofan> iMadper: 初听dt880 感觉高音刺耳
<gebjgd> ofan: 你真有錢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 馬上要雙10了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你還不掛青天百日旗
<knownbad> 没这个内裤
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/rUVbf6
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 北美崔哥：过份了！逼迫美国市政府升五星红旗 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网
<knownbad> 看来中国是强大了。
<knownbad> 以前也有台湾人搞这个。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就看過了  傻冒一個
<knownbad> 好似那时台湾和中国在拼华侨地盘。
<knownbad> 自醒下，中国能让在北京升美国国旗吗。
<knownbad> 以前倒是常听说这里的台湾人欺负新来的中国人。
<knownbad> 但现在很少了，被欺负的机会大些。。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 中国能让北京升美国国旗……美国大使馆里边……
<knownbad> 废话，那群人去中国使馆要求。
<knownbad> 以前的街上的台湾国语被普通话替代了。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/7osE8E
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 23岁越南MM 刚大学毕业 寻求机会能认识亚洲男生要求有良好的英文沟通能力 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 跟楼上和隔壁的比起来如何？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 这是 35 岁吧？…
<knownbad> 没，23岁。
<alvin_rxg> 我这边两个才是23岁呢
<knownbad> 就肉多些，晒黑些。
<knownbad> 哦，你喜欢嫩美眉。
<alvin_rxg> 这边的也黑啊……
<alvin_rxg> 不是，她人士挺漂亮的，但我感觉她……35了……
<knownbad> 那你嫌啥？
<knownbad> 没，想多了。
<knownbad> 那其他方面呢？
<knownbad> 够漂亮吗？
<alvin_rxg> 漂亮，但是有啥用？
<knownbad> 用来打飞机？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你搞定了？
<alvin_rxg> 人家没空，没搞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 繼續追擊啊
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<knownbad> gebjgd: 松鼠被你吓跑了？
<^k^> 05:08
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:08
<^k^_is_bot> 我是机器人
<knownbad> ^k^_is_bot: 越南机器人？
<^k^> knownbad, 这一切意味着什么，如果它是你的吗？  05:57 
<knownbad> ^k^: 异味？
<^k^> knownbad, 我没有闻到任何东西。  06:29 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 进不了gnome shell了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449811 不小心执行了rm ~ -rf 然后进不了gnome shell了。。。 不知道删掉了什么配置文件，那些文件也不知道自动恢复 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-10-09 8:12
<knownbad> 笑翻
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 进不了gnome shell了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449815 不小心执行了rm ~ -rf 然后进不了gnome shell了。。。 不知道删掉了什么配置文件，那些文件也不知道自动恢复 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-10-09 8:16
<widon> 不小心执行了rm ~ -rf
<widon> 然后进不了gnome shell了。。。
<widon> 不知道删掉了什么配置文件，那些文件也不知道自动恢复
<widon> 论坛提交帖子都不行了，越来越不稳定了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 进不了gnome shell了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449822 不小心执行了rm ~ -rf 然后进不了gnome shell了。。。 不知道删掉了什么配置文件，如何恢复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-10-09 8:23
<widon> 晕啊，原来是查看自己发的贴功能有问题。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 进不了gnome shell了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449819 不小心执行了rm ~ -rf 然后进不了gnome shell了。。。 不知道删掉了什么配置文件，那些文件也不知道自动恢复 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-10-09 8:20
<Niac> 早
<MeaCulpa> 上班了，尼玛
<vipzrx> 早
<MeaCulpa> 早
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
 * MeaCulpa 国庆前叫老美帮我插卡，国庆后回来发觉连tmd机器都没关掉过，ssh我还连着...
<imtxc> gfrog: 上班了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 还木有
<eexpress> 木
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 早啊 iMadper yunfan
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<eexpress> momo iMadper imtxc
 * iMadper 
<imtxc> eexpress: 一起摸不好吧………………
 * iMadper 反momo eexpress 
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 米其林，你那边多少钱一条。
<eexpress> 你们2个im.*嘛，一起
<imtxc> 我为了给 kindle 上推送订阅，买了一年的狗耳朵的会员， 可是过了一个月丫 404 了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper:  mu4e-view-show-images t 我配置了这个啊，为什么还是不显示邮件里面的图片儿呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 附件里的图片?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有安装feh吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是附件，html 邮件
<iMadper> imtxc: html不显示.
<iMadper> imtxc: html邮件, 都是dump出来的呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 那这个配置是显示什么图片的
<iMadper> imtxc: 附件
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/273158
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像在客户端看起来 html 里面的插的图片也是附件吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是.
<iMadper> imtxc: html里面的图片是从网上下载的吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是, 解析页面的时候, 再去下载的
<imtxc> iMadper: 可是你看截图，不是有附件么
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我就不知道了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都用这个  (defun mu4e-msgv-action-view-in-browser (msg)
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为看html邮件效果不够好
<imtxc> in browser?
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> ..
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/usc9ea-84651
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: thx.
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你不一定喜欢, 不过, 我看html邮件, 都是 aV 然后就直接在浏览器里面打开了
<onlylove> 谁帮忙给downthemall的作者捐几毛……
<onlylove> 顺便吐槽下，中药真难喝……0.5克还要分两次……我去哪找那么精密的天平去
<palomino|working> 简单，加入1升水，每次喝500克... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这个是很简单……可是可是……晚上凉了我要再煮开一次么？
<palomino|working> 简单。。加入1升热水。。。
<onlylove> 那样，我就要喝1.5升水了
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> 哎，不对，是两升，因为早上喝过半升了
<eexpress> 中药只大概份量就可以了。又不是配海洛因
<onlylove> 我就是不明白，那么点东西我一次喝了不行么……
<palomino|working> 对于不喝热水的我来说貌似不成问题...
<onlylove> 我怕凉了就不好了……
<eexpress> 这点点，一次喝了
<eexpress> 都是5g最小吧。没见过0.5g的
<onlylove> 而且我没升杯，就一只小玻璃杯
<palomino|working> ...
<eexpress> 中成药？
<palomino|working> 那就准备2杯水
<onlylove> 确实是0.5啊……
<palomino|working> 然后倒在一个容器里
<palomino|working> 然后加入0.5g药
<onlylove> 是那种冲剂的
<palomino|working> 然后倒满1个杯子
<eexpress> 是中成药不？
<imtxc> 擦，讨厌 gbk 邮件
<palomino|working> 一饮而尽
<eexpress> 哦
<onlylove> 我没有可以熬药的东西
<eexpress> 喝吧。中药喝不死你的
<eexpress> 西药，第一次都要加倍剂量
<palomino|working> 只怕被苦死
<onlylove> 继续看shell，准备下午去瞅瞅……那活计我觉得不靠谱……哎，可是银行的工作，好想去
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: +U
<eexpress> 酷胖，问你事情了啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ksh有sort xargs这些东西么
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 米其林，你那边多少钱一条。
<onlylove> ee的单车都用米其林的胎？
<eexpress> nnnd
<eexpress> 这破酷胖，估计没换过。
<onlylove> 买条锦湖啥的就成
<eexpress> 难道网上搜索去了？
<eexpress> 糊？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你连shell和coreutils都没分清啊baby
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 求科普
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不知道，我后胎是出厂的hankook, 前面是goodyear
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 米记估计至少700+吧
<eexpress> 这，，，咋前后还不同呢
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 后胎磨损少，没换
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 前胎磨损严重，负重大，又负责转弯和ABS, 你说呢？
<eexpress> 没那么多吧。维修的要600，代理那有熟人，说进价520
<onlylove> 我不太清楚哪些是buildin的东西
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 一般人会做个对角线互换
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: man sort 到最后写的很大的coreutils
<eexpress> goodyear似乎还蛮好，我的4个，至今没动过。
<onlylove> 好吧，我去man下
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: info coreutils应该会有sort, info fileutils应该会有xargs
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你几年了？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我的后胎换过个Hankook想起来了，报废过一个
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 这个键绑定 aV 是哪里绑定的？ 我想弄两个一个用来看 gbk, 一个看 utf8
<eexpress> 08-now
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: hmm...和我差不多，难道开的比我还少
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 明白了
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 最后一行.
<MeaCulpa> 难道那里路况比我还好
<imtxc> 第一个字母啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 什么车？重不重？铸铁还是铝发动机？
<eexpress> 估计设计得好，4个胎平衡，都磨差不多
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 好象是.
<eexpress> 鬼知道啥发动机
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你换一个试试看~
<eexpress> 标致
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: tf15坏了, 在听um1, 佩戴真舒服
<eexpress> 转弯性能最好的车。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 铝的发动机轻啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我那个铸铁的，笨重的很，无视动平衡
<eexpress> 你还研究这些？
<eexpress> 买了，我就不管，开到烂
<imtxc> 跟 tf15 比起来，大部分赛子都舒服， 除了 k319....
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 铝热剂知道不...爆缸了就是个小燃烧弹
<iMadper|Working> imt
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 我不听塞子, 带上去会疼
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 只听入耳.
<eexpress> 你这是完全不相信厂家的设计嘛。lol
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 还有耳机.
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我什么时候信过法国人...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 绝对不信法国人
<onlylove> 三星的手机还会炸呢
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 反正 tf15 也耳朵疼， 恩，试了，是第一个字母就是快捷键
<eexpress> 这车，我信
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 那我就没猜错. 赞
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: tf15, + 大号三节套
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 又大又长~
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 菊花要不要了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 话说标志贵啊
<eexpress> 额，不贵吧
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过大众也贵，呵呵
<eexpress> 性能反正在同事一堆车里面，最好。别人都这样说
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 赞这个: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.o9Htjo&id=22413731787
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那倒是
<^k^> iMadper|Working ... ⇪ 包邮HIFi入耳式手机耳机发烧音乐 mp3重低音耳塞 电脑耳麦-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> 小了点，我不习惯
<eexpress> 哦。lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那坨里面我唯一能做的下的是Focus
 * gfrog 早饭吃完了还饿，这是神马节奏。
<onlylove> 继续吃
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 擦，神秘耳机…………
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你该减减了
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 地摊上一斤5块？
<imtxc> gfrog: 一个假期怀上了？
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: lol~
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 花钱是让这个世界服务与我的，哪有我自己改变的道理
<Lavande> 请问要实现这个功能有没有什么好方法：发布一篇blog之后自动同步到新浪微博。（注：因为是wordpress.com注册的，不能装插件；也不想用ifttt因为那个trigger要15分钟有点慢）
<^k^_is_bot> Title: WordPress.com - Get a Free Blog Here (@ wordpress.com)
<eexpress> 似乎508大
<gfrog> iMadper|Working:  帽子
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 应该去喝早茶, 六点吃到十一点, 休息半小时, 就该吃午饭了, 吃完午饭下午茶, 然后晚饭, 然后宵夜, 然后睡觉
<Niac> 厉害
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 这是作死的节奏吧。
<Niac> 请问到哪里可以过这样的生活
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 这是一个老广州人的生活写照.
<iMadper|Working> Niac: 装载我大吃国
<Niac> 话说我就在广州
<iMadper|Working> Niac: 所以你不是老广州人.
 * gfrog 
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 因为怕t错
<Niac> 算是老人了吧
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 我的client也是这样的
<onlylove> 吃货的一天
<imtxc> .........
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • eclipse 在ubuntu gnome3下面怎么调提示信息的主题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449826 eclipse 在ubuntu gnome3下面怎么调提示信息的主题啊,现在根本看不清啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jueyue — 2013-10-09 10:36
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 原来如此
<iMadper|Working> Niac: 这个就跟现在北京没有那些拎着鸟笼子的老北京人大清早去遛鸟一样
<eexpress> 补全和长度没关系，没文化
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 照这个节奏活真是腐败透了。
<eexpress> 支持补全踢 iMadper|Working
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 生快
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: ...
<iMadper|Working> freeflying_away: 生快
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> ？
<iMadper|Working> Niac: 很多老人家在广州, 真的是很早就去喝早茶, 带份报纸, 吃到十一点的
<iMadper|Working> Niac: 不然也没别的可做
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 这跟乃们这些帽帽一上班就irc吹水一个道理，不然也没别的做。
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: lol~ 你c家估计也差不多
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 现在还有多少“乃们这些帽帽” 你丫的都用我们的口气了
<imtxc> vnc 访问台 win7 刷新好慢哇
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 帽子已经没啥人了, 而且, 招不到人
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 擦咧，我连办公室门都没进就被发配出去了。 lol
<smart> 坑爹
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 给钱啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不对嘛？ lol
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 不舍的花钱谁来
<smart> 回来了。。z终于回来了
 * iMadper|Working 蔽组招收三名实习生! 请自荐!
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 去哪儿了?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 别tmd让emc/vmware给收了，那就一统江湖了
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 不可说
<smart> 实习生？JAVA？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 话说要是被收了，x86家族真的可以灭了我摸了
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 应该不会... 我倒是担心被oracle收了
<smart> @aa
<smart> ...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: Oracle收你们我欢迎，傻
<iMadper|Working> smart: 杀马特, 我们组不用java
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 大家服务五角大楼，都有买卖赚
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: O记收帽帽干毛线。
<smart> 上帝。。这是很坑爹的事情。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: oracle和我摸自己人，五角大楼钱大家赚
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 统一开源.
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: lol~ 你们都有钱~
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 现在这种模式就是帽帽给O记打工，O记还不用付钱。
 * MeaCulpa 求打工
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 我来实习
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 这倒不是吧. 你说oracle的那个企业版?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 不过帝都死也不去...
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: ... ... 莫开玩笑... 要全职的...
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: OEL
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸有power
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 恩, 不过, oel卖的好不?
<MeaCulpa> oracle 的Linux不就是帽帽么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不惧x86
<smart> 全职是做什么的亲，，
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 是的, 其实, 就是cent os
<iMadper|Working> smart: 额, 你新来的?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: emc一旦收了帽帽，POWER必死
<smart> 是啊。。。
<iMadper|Working> smart: 不知道我大帽帽是做啥的....
<iMadper|Working> smart: 内核测试
<smart> 机器坏了。。整了好些天了
<smart> 大猫猫。。Sorry..
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 如果明天O记说丫的数据库只支持OEL了，你看它卖的好不好。
 * iMadper|Working AD: 蔽厂收实习生! 有意者自荐!
<smart> 太高端了。。。
<onlylove> iMadper|Working: centos和oel还是有区别的吧……我印象里面乌龟壳收购了个不停机换内核的东西？
<iMadper|Working> onlylove: 是收购了一个
<mohli> gfrog: 回来上班了？
<MeaCulpa> 不停机换内核的专利在微软手里...
<gfrog> onlylove: 热升级的玩意。
<gfrog> onlylove: 不停机换内核用kexec也行。
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 最好是有一个在线升级, 把所有现在运行的数据库都自动更新成 oel only的版本~
<gfrog> mohli: 还没上。
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 差远了.
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: kexec 差远了
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: 目前, kexec只有调试作用吧?
<onlylove> gfrog: 搞不好IBM的aix开始火了
<chenchacha> 不停机换内核服务器才会用吧
<gfrog> iMadper|Working: 反正能换，换完死不死就不管了。
<iMadper|Working> gfrog: lol~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 微软连这个专利都有？
<iMadper|Working> chenchacha: oel/rhel也都是服务器才会用吧....
 * gfrog 爬床，睡回笼觉去。
<onlylove> chenchacha: 这边讨论的就是服务器的问题啊
<chenchacha> 呵呵，没注意
<onlylove> 靠……也不怕睡出毛病来……
<Niac> 我就是睡傻的
<Niac> 以前听聪明的一个孩子
<smart> 。。。
<Niac> 真人真事
<smart> iMadper|Working 大猫猫在北京吗？
<imtxc> 在 linux 下访问另一台没有显示器的 win 机器，除了 vnc 还有什么好办法？ vnc 刷新太慢
<smart> @Niac aaa
<smart> ....
<Niac> 没那富贵命啊
<smart> 汗。。怎么感觉自己不会爱了。。太久木有上这些淫都不认识了。。。
<iMadper|`> smart: 你以前叫什么?
 * iMadper|DoDoDo 蔽厂要个实(ku)习(li)生呀! 坐标帝都! 
<smart> 石头
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 你以前的nick是中文?!
<Niac> 除了搬砖什么都不会
<eexpress> iMadper|DoDoDo: 谁会愿意去那污染中心
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个rdp还是啥的，win自己的3389
<smart> Stone
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 还是不认识.
<iMadper|DoDoDo> eexpress: lol~ 这倒是~
<smart> 。。。
<eexpress> 上次去，似乎还行。我运气好？ iMadper|DoDoDo
<iMadper|DoDoDo> eexpress: 是的. 前两天没法待
<Niac> 好想去帝都的三里屯还有978
<iMadper|DoDoDo> Niac: 798, 孩子
<iMadper|DoDoDo> Niac: 我倒是更喜欢沙面
<onlylove> 去那做啥，逛夜店？
<mohli> imtxc: rdesktop
<Niac> 哦我总是会说乱顺序
<imtxc> mohli: onlylove thx.
<Niac> 这是病吗
<iMadper|DoDoDo> Niac: 是.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ddwrt刷mentohust锐捷认证问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449827 在路由器管理命令中 保存启动指令后无法自动认证 求解决@！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 回魂月夜 — 2013-10-09 10:48
<Niac> 还好搜狗可以识别乱序，不然我都无法打字
<Niac> 是神经错乱，引起的功能错乱吗
<onlylove> 搜狗这功能其实很麻烦
<Niac> 为嘛
<onlylove> 敲汉字好说，万一哪天敲英文
<Niac> 有道理
<onlylove> 所以尽量正确击键
<Niac> 话说思维太跳跃了
<imtxc> mohli, onlylove rdp 比 vnc 流畅多了啊
<mohli> imtxc: :)
<iIlL10Oo> vnc 有待改进
<onlylove> imtxc: 这事你问微软去
<smart> 坑爹。。w网络很卡的说
<Niac> 我想去企鹅搬砖
<onlylove> 喵的，正常人的生活是什么样的生活
<smart> 崩溃了，，，块到吃饭的点了。。
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 昨天想起问你，北京有什么地方能吃到某种东西的么
<iMadper|DoDoDo> Niac: 你做什么的?
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 但是我忘了我想问的是哪种东西 =。=
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 某种?
<iMadper|DoDoDo> hun
<smart> huntxu 你想吃什么？
<Niac> 低级码农
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 那你这问题真难... 我也不知道呀
<iMadper|DoDoDo> Niac: 码农也有方向嘛
<smart> huntxu 难道是？ - -#
<Niac> web
<onlylove> huntxu: 乃想吃啥
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 早上起來忘了嘛。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 你這dododo是暴露了你國慶期間幹了什麽事情嗎
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 没事, 想起来再说.
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 暴露了吗? 国庆就去吃了两次烤肉
<onlylove> huntxu: dododo啥意思？
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 国庆除了这个没干点别的？
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 没.
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: “吃烤肉”是literally的“吃烤肉”麽
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 太失望了
<onlylove> smart: 啥意思，dododo?
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 是的... 你这一下子让我不知道吃烤肉是什么意思了..
<Niac> 我好像懂了
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 野外烧烤挺好的呀
<smart> onlylove 没啥意思啊。。
<smart> onlylove 我时说应该有很多活动。。。
<onlylove> smart: 你们说的很有内涵的样子
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 完全理解不了你了.
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 回家沒吃牛肉丸，不高興
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 我失望的说。。你没带我一块去。。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 擦! 你回去都不吃!!!
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 还让你给我带呢!
<smart> = =
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 你还是学生?
<smart> 你们在一起工作的吗？
<smart> 。。。不是啊
<smart> 工作了啊
<smart> 在电信。。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 不是了, huntxu 是以前我隔壁学校的. 虽然从没见过
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 是不是你欠我一顿饭呢?
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 我当初来帽帽实习的时候
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 乃说要请我吃饭!
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 都一年过去了!
<smart> 坑爹的生活。。。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 算上利息, 怎么也得5顿了把!
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 是你當時說實習了要請大家吃翻
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 听者有份吗？
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: s/翻/飯/
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 妹子有份
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: nnnd, 你胡说!
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 我X。。。
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 来这怎么会有妹子呢？
<iMadper|DoDoDo> smart: 好几个
<smart> iMadper|DoDoDo 。。。。我错了
<Niac> 光棍节又快到了
<smart> 准备明天出差了。。。
<smart> 坑爹。。。
<smart> 求长春的童鞋接风吸尘。。
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 奧體中心居然是朝陽區
<smart> 。。。小伙伴都惊呆了。。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 是的, 我家竟然也是
<onlylove> 回家重装了/然后不知道干啥了
<smart> 。。。啥重装？
<onlylove> huntxu: 怎么了，你以为奥体中心应该是海淀？
 * iMadper|DoDoDo 奥体中心必须在大兴
<onlylove> smart: 我太懒了，不想从squeeze升级，然后就直接用wheezy重装了遍系统
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 你家竟然和奧體中心在同一個區
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 是的...   >_<
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 壮哉我大朝阳
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 坐地铁一个小时
<huntxu> onlylove: 我沒概念，我以為朝陽靠東邊
<smart> onlylove 推荐个系统给你把
<onlylove> huntxu: 朝阳确实靠东边
<huntxu> onlylove: 所以正北無法判斷
<smart> onlylove 用crunchbang linux
<Niac> 地铁一小时？那有多大啊
<smart> onlylove 效率和能力上都不错
<onlylove> smart: 人太懒，不爱折腾了，反正我系统装好了也就2.5个G
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 那天從滘口去員村都沒一個小時 =.=
<smart> onlylove ...\
<smart> onlylove 大伙都玩开发吗？
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 但是有六块钱
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 对不对?!
<Niac> huntxu大吃省？
<onlylove> smart: 你那个是基于啥的？如果base on debian，我还是乖乖的用debian
<onlylove> smart: 我不知道，我不是开发的，他们爱玩啥玩啥
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 5.7
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: 你居然能記住價格。。。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 5.7是你的羊城通
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 打的95折
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: .
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 哥在广州待了四年, 就是没学会说粤语而已
<iMadper|DoDoDo> huntxu: 一句 diu 就够永乐
<onlylove> smart: 你推荐的那个和我现在的情况差不多，反正都是openbox
<smart> onlylove debian
<smart> onlylove openbox  我感觉挺清凉的
<onlylove> smart: 所以我去瞅了一眼，还是继续我现在的样子吧
 * iMadper|DoDoDo stumpwm!
<onlylove> smart: 我就是debian base+ openbox
<smart> onlylove 你感觉好用不?
<onlylove> iMadper|DoDoDo: 乃那个wm玩不来……
<onlylove> smart: 啥好用不好用？木感觉
<iMadper|DoDoDo> onlylove: 用多了, 就习惯了
<onlylove> iMadper|DoDoDo: 我玩box玩习惯了，还是继续openbox了……
<onlylove> smart: 你光说推荐我用，你用过么
 * iMadper|DoDoDo 招实习生啦~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<smart> onlylove 永乐很久的说
<smart> onlylove 过几天再折腾回来
<onlylove> smart: 哦
<smart> onlylove 据说公司给换250G 固态硬盘
<onlylove> smart: 你又要往哪折腾
<smart> onlylove 回头整crunchbang linux
<onlylove> smart: 乃打算用啥fs，ext4还是btrfs
<onlylove> smart: 你随便，反正我是从大号的DE转到WM感觉没太多区别，就一直用wm了
<onlylove> smart: 要说区别，嗯，还是有的，原来很多东西可以用gui，现在只能写confL
<imtxc> onlylove: mohli 再赞一下，恩
<onlylove> smart: 我觉得对于我这种喜欢收拾东西的，还是机械盘合适
<onlylove> imtxc: 你又要赞啥，windows？
<Niac> 土豪我们做朋友吧
<Niac> 机械键盘什么牌子的好
<onlylove> 我靠，土豪在哪，求围观
<Niac> 你不就是
<onlylove> Niac: 我说的是机械硬盘，不是机械键盘
<onlylove> Niac: 机械键盘我就知道樱桃
<Niac> --！
<Niac> 艹现在看字都是跳着看的
<Niac> 我得去看医生了
<onlylove> 要给你找个医院不
<Niac> 护士要漂亮的好啊
<onlylove> 你是去看病的还是去看护士的
<Niac> 看医生啊，医生要是美女就好了
<iMadper|DoDoDo> Niac: 啥医院?
<onlylove> 现在的小护士都学历不高，刚出来的年龄不大，你别想了
<onlylove> iMadper|DoDoDo: 乃给他找个有漂亮护士的精神病院
<Niac> 我就喜欢年轻的
<iMadper|DoDoDo> onlylove: 有漂亮医生的我都知道呀
<iMadper|DoDoDo> onlylove: 我现在喜欢的妹子就是个医生呀~
<onlylove> iMadper|DoDoDo: 那乃还是别推荐了，万一被niac挖走了，我就说了句机械盘，那货能理解成机械键盘
<iMadper|DoDoDo> onlylove: lol~ 我倒是不担心
<Niac> 靠，精神病也受歧视
<onlylove> 真心不想歧视……
<eexpress> iMadper|DoDoDo: 医生？医生看你，就是一个骨架包裹着点肉。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> eexpress: 你是医生不?
<eexpress> 有同学是。
<onlylove> eexpress: 那是西医？
<eexpress> 难道 iMadper|DoDoDo的妹子是中医？
<iMadper|DoDoDo> onlylove: 中医看你, 就是一团 "气"
<eexpress> 以后每天逼你喝补药。lol iMadper|DoDoDo
<iMadper|DoDoDo> eexpress: 找个中医妹子的话, 见面先看看你舌苔?
<iMadper|DoDoDo> eexpress: lol~
<eexpress> hoho 舌苔,,, 应该是啥表皮吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • JQuery UI学习教程分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449828 jQuery UI 是以 jQuery 为基础的开源 JavaScript 网页用户界面代码库。包含底层用户交互、动画、特效和可更换主题的可视控件。我们可以直接用它来构建具有很好交互性的web应用程序。所有插件测试能兼容IE 6.0+, Firefox 3+, Safari 3.1+, Opera 9.6+, 和
<^k^> ─> Google Chrome。本视频教程是以jQuery UI为基本来讲解jQuery UI的方方面面，希望能帮助到你的学习。 本视频教程 …
<Niac> 。。。。。。。。。节操
<smart> onlylove 土豪你好。。
<smart> onlylove 围观
<smart> onlylove 机械键盘啊。。。
<imtxc>  擦
<imtxc> 今天不能充值饭卡
<Niac> 准备吃饭
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: .
<huntxu> iMadper|DoDoDo: for...do xxx;done是標準sh語法麽
<imtxc> windows 下面的  win 键真蛋疼
<imtxc> iMadper|DoDoDo: 惨啊，我今天只能吃4块钱的饭
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 张江附近有什么可以逛逛的么, 上海地标之类的?
<ofan> iMadper|DoDoDo: e17推dt880无压力
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：有什么搜索软件可以搜索文件夹下面文本文档的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449829 如“好” 就能搜索出包含好的文本文档 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-09 12:33
<imtxc> ofan: dt880 有不同的阻抗版本
<ofan> imtxc: 250欧的
<ofan> imtxc:  iMadper|DoDoDo 说e17推不动，实际测试好无压力
<imtxc> ofan: e17 续航怎么样
<void1> 推响和推好有区别的
<imtxc> fiio 的 x4 嘛时候出
<ofan> void1: 推的很好
<ofan> 当然有能推的更好的二房
<ofan> e17带DAC，这么实惠的难找
<ofan> imtxc: 没试过续航，今天才拿到的
<ofan> 说明书说能支持10小时
<imtxc> ofan: 乃都有踢飞石还入 880 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕我下午去找你
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<adam8157> gfrog: 来吧 几点 发货了没
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> imtxc: 欲求不满啊
<ofan> gfrog: 鸡娃
<gfrog> adam8157: 在途了
<adam8157> gfrog: great, 几号发出来的啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 5
<gfrog> adam8157: 参照我羽绒服的速度，7天之后进关。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过羽绒服3号状态是进关，一直到现在也没变。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> gfrog: 咋这么慢... 没裤子了...
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 运费一共41.4刀 cc iMadper|DoDoDo
<iMadper|DoDoDo> gfrog: 告诉我该给你多少钱就好....
<gfrog> iMadper|DoDoDo: 不会算
<adam8157> iMadper|DoDoDo: 我也没有裤子了, 还是没敢在淘宝买...
<gfrog> iMadper|DoDoDo: 随便转一两百万来好了。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> gfrog: 越南盾? 津巴布韦币?
<iMadper|DoDoDo> adam8157: sigh...
<gfrog> adam8157: momo，前几天中亚不是有lee打折么。
<iMadper|DoDoDo> gfrog: 打折之后也贵.
<adam8157> iMadper|DoDoDo: 又下了个美亚的单, 说是ship in 2-5 weeks.........
<adam8157> iMadper|DoDoDo: 人生多艰啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃吃饭了木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 这就去 你干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 本来想找你一起吃的。那你先去吧，我自己解决
 * imtxc 看见 ping timeout 就开心
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> imtxc: 丧心病狂
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> gf
<imtxc> gfrog: 为毛现在流行正方形尺寸的照片了
<gfrog> imtxc: instagram
<imtxc> instagram 里面木有连接到  weibo 的选项哇
<imtxc> 原来都是用这软件拍的啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 必须有
<gfrog> imtxc: 难道安卓没这能力？
<imtxc> gfrog: 等我装一个看看，之前记得没有
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 64位安装显卡驱动后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449830 笔记本是惠普ENVY 15-j015tx 显卡是NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 做的双系统，win8跟ubuntu12.04.3 64位系统安装成功后可正常进入ubuntu。 升级后重进系统无问题，手欠安装了nvidia的显卡驱动。发布后更新的版本。 结果再次进入ubuntu黑屏，但是能
<imtxc> gfrog: 渣卓版本还真没有 weibo 分享
<gfrog> imtxc: 果然渣。
<huntxu> gfrog_afk: 你肥來了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手咨询一下cal命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449832 为什么我输cal命令以后会有cal: setlocale: No such file or directory出现，然后下面才会显示日期 还想问一下论坛里面怎么添加本地图片啊，真的是新手啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 skittle — 2013-10-09 13:32
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样进行ssh连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449833 请问怎样进行ssh连接 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-10-09 13:45
<GODDOG> 无聊啊
<GODDOG> 大学生职业规划 神奇的课
<Niac> 恭喜你要毕业了吧
<GODDOG> 大二
<Niac> 还早
<GODDOG> 不早了了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04中找不到update manager http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449834 额是初学者，装了ubuntu13.04找不到update manager，哪位大侠能指点。小弟不胜感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 cherish1988 — 2013-10-09 13:52
<GODDOG> 辅导员让我们 大三就滚去找个工作
<Niac> 好狠
<Niac> 毕业证好拿不
<GODDOG> 还好
<Niac> 能拿到证就可以了
<GODDOG> Niac: 什么工作？
<Niac> 搬砖啊
<GODDOG> Niac: 扯
<Niac> 真的混得不好
<GODDOG> 让我这种大学生怎么办啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安卓手机连接ubuntu系统传文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449835 之前在网上找到一篇文章，但是好像不试用于ubuntu 12.04。大家都用什么方法传，最近想传一个1.5g的文件，想用数据线传，大家有什么好建议呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2013-10-09 14:09
<imtxc> gfrog_afk: 女神助理的上班时间偏少啊……
<smart> 别看小板砖的。。人家一个月3W呢。。。
<imtxc> smart: 一月搬砖三万？ 求介绍
<smart> imtxc 澳门,应聘建筑工人
<smart> imtxc 死亡率百分之15
<imtxc> s
<smart> ...
<imtxc> smart: 这个死亡率，做什么不好？
<Niac> 不敢小瞧任何人
<imtxc> smart: 做杀手比这钱多
<smart> imtxc ...不知道
<smart> imtxc ...但是还是很多人去
<Niac> 因为人们只关心眼前的危险
<Niac> 和利益
<imtxc> smart: 当然了，很多人好赌，赌那 85%， 况且， 澳门，你想想
<smart> ~ 反正我从小就知道，想赚钱就肯定得付出。这是必须的，等价交换。
<GODDOG> 计划生育
<smart> 去抽根烟，然后接着写报告。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
 * kingbo -_-
<adam8157> 为啥澳门建筑工人那么高死亡率 imtxc smart
<imtxc> 谁知道啊哇
<jiero> 谁知道和 美军二战巧克力味道相近的巧克力？
<jiero> 我要买
<Lavande> 请教一下，如果安装某个lib dev，装进电脑的是源码还是可执行二进制？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • [显示分辨率和刷新率]linuxmint13-mate(基于ubuntu12.04LTS)显示分辨率如何调整 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449836 linuxmint13-mate32位版，在GUI界面下没大问题，第一次入桌面后，默认设置为1920x1080，刷新率为64，桌面严重往左偏，改刷新率设置为60即可。在TTY模式下，如何调整显示分辨率和刷新率，因为
<^k^> ─> 我所有的TTY模式都无法显示字符（大概屏幕往左偏的太多了，大概偏了20余个字符）。 IMG_20131009_120600.jpg …
<jiero> Lavande: python的大概是源码，
<jiero> Lavande: 大多是二进制
<Lavande> jiero: 假设是C，如果一个程序编译的时候依赖xxxxlib-dev，我装好然后编译好，再把这个包给删了，编译好的二进制还能运行不？
<jiero> Lavande: 我不懂程序。
<jiero> Lavande: 可以
<yunfan> imtxc: 你现在混哪里？
<jiero> Lavande: 哪种巧克力和1940年美军的巧克力味道相似？
<Lavande> jiero: 谢了。。。现在脑袋里这些知识有点混乱，只能学一点是一点了
<jiero> yunfan: 告诉我
<yunfan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> yunfan: 哪种巧克力和1940年美军的巧克力味道相似？
<Lavande> jiero: 我没吃过美军的巧克力啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 小地方。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 这个我不清楚 我不吃巧克力
<imtxc> yunfan: 为了你们的上网安全造墙呢
<jiero> 哦。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这里有招运维的需求 不知道你有没兴趣
<imtxc> yunfan: 乃是哪里啊
<jiero> imtxc: 骑墙派啊你
<yunfan> imtxc: mixhui.com
<^k^_is_bot> Title: 智游汇MIX - 专注国内手游推广及换量平台 (@ mixhui.com)
<smart> 运维需求啥价格？
<imtxc> yunfan: 工资水平有透露么
<yunfan> 牛头人怎么跑了？
<jusss> now you see me, 看到4/5时就猜到估计那个男警察要不就是那个女警察是那个死了的魔术师的儿女， 果不其然，哎
<smart> +yunfan 你们那边运维是做安全不？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就不知道了 老板说了 只要水平够 钱不是问题
<yunfan> smart: 这个问题要看你了
<smart> +yunfan = = # 好像很牛B的样子。。。啥公司啊。。
<smart> +yunfan 3年工作经验，靠谱不？
<jusss> 还有那个偷箱子， 大家估计都知道是用了玻璃把箱子藏起来，没新意。。。
<yunfan> smart: 你有相关经验？
<smart> +yunfan 有做安全的经验
<smart> +yunfan 现在还是在做安全
<yunfan> smart: 我们需要熟手来接收工作 不好意思
<smart> +yunfan 三年还不够熟手？
<smart> +yunfan 神奇。。。
<smart> = = # 你赢了。。。
<yunfan> smart: 要相关经验的 我做了四年程序员 是不是可以去应聘运动员呢？
<imtxc> 饿死了
<smart> +yunfan 擦。。运维啊。。
<smart> +yunfan 4年程序员威武。。。
<smart> +yunfan 写C吗？
<smart> +yunfan 木有恶意。。是佩服。。。
<smart> +yunfan 在我看到的程序员都是秃头神码的。。要么就是黑黑的眼圈，带着少许的胡子。穿着短裤神码的。。
<imtxc> s
<imtxc> smart: 感谢你没联想到加班跟过劳死
<Muton> 中国的程序员都很虚
<yunfan> imtxc: 回话 不回就让你拒绝了
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，暂时不换工作了
<yunfan> 短裤我没那么猛 也就短袖而已
<yunfan> imtxc: as you wish
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是考虑你来我这里工作 可以顺便一起住
<imtxc> 一起…… 住……
<smart> imtxc 你们....
<yunfan> 你忘了我隔壁那房间空出来的？
<smart> imtxc 明白了.....
<imtxc> 需要付出什么么
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦哦哦
<smart> imtxc 啪啪啪。。。
<yunfan> smart: 你做什么安全的？ 该不会是gfw承包商吧
<smart> +yunfan web应用
<smart> +yunfan 网络
<smart> +yunfan 等等。。
<yunfan> smart: 这些刚好就是墙的项目 哼哼
<smart> +yunfan 少量开发。。
<smart> +yunfan 坑爹。。这真不是。。就是给集团的下属子公司干活
<imtxc> yunfan: 完全木有运维经验啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 差点忘了，你还有俩月跑路了……
<yunfan> smart: 解释就是掩饰
<smart> yunfan #=#..
<mugebjgd> 2014å¹´APEC将在北京雁栖湖举办。10月8日，APEC中国代表团新闻中心举办第三场新闻发布会，北京市政府外事办主任赵会民在发布会上简要介绍北京市的总体情况。在谈及北京空气污染问题时，赵会民说，将采用控制人口、机动车等八项措施改善空气质量。他同时表示：中国人习惯的烹饪，在大城市对PM2.5的贡献也不小，希望市民更å
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你以後要單雙日分開做飯了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 帝都人民
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我为了国家 已经很久没做饭了
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我应该单双日吃饭可能
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 作爲帝都人們你要做出貢獻
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我不是帝都人民
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 錯了 你是
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 原帝都人們說你是 你就是
<smart> = = 我发现帝都人民在这很多啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你天天下馆子，一点都不响应国家节约的号召
<adam8157> imtxc: 麦当劳和711也叫馆子?
<jusss> adam8157: 你要吃成个水桶腰了吗？像我一样
<adam8157> jusss: 我最近瘦了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • y485p显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449838 前几天刚入手的机器，安装Ubuntu12.4 64位版本。失败无法安装引导程序。网上说是那个包的那个文件有问题。于是我又安装13.04这次成功了。但是开源驱动显示不正常节目该半透明的地方全是不透明的。然后我安装专有驱动。有水印，论坛上所有
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 叫 不是自己做飯的都叫館子
<imtxc> adam8157: 那还能叫窑子？
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 年輕人有前途
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 不用自己做饭的包括馆子和路边地摊嘛
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 那也是館子
<smart> imtxc 看来你也经常下馆子啊。。。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 先生需要休息吗？先生需要住房吗？先生需要小姐吗？ --火车站的xxx
 * MeaCulpa 汉堡比盖饭健康多了
<smart> jusss 亲，记得给好评啊
 * mugebjgd 燒烤比漢堡健康多了
<jusss> smart: 我没钱，不能给好评
<smart> jusss 亲，不给好评就发一堆便便到你家去。。。
<mohli1> adam8157: gfrog_afk, 你们买什么啊? 老见你们在讨论
<jusss> mohli1: 买套套
<imtxc> jusss: 油比较重要
<jusss> imtxc: 反正都是地沟油，都一样
<Muton> 感觉你们好高级哦
<Muton> 基友，少妇，你们在哪
<mugebjgd> Muton: 你猜
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 去，烧烤不健康的多
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 不过烧烤好吃的多
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 有indirect燒烤
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 只有麦当劳这种烂货，牛肉饼不是火烤的吧
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 汉堡最起码要BK
<MeaCulpa> M记油煎的的肉饼没法吃
<Muton> MeaCulpa: 不吃烧烤，不喝可乐
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 從來不去m
<Muton> 吃的鸡也要提前买回家喂几天
<MeaCulpa> Muton: 那你活着还有什么意义...
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 麵包房都比m好吃
<Muton> 农村的路过
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 我也不在m吃
<MeaCulpa> Muton: 我要在农村天天烧烤...
<Muton> MeaCulpa: ……自己搞还能接受
<mugebjgd> Muton: 我要在農村蓋房子   我的花園有游泳池
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 美军军用巧克力味道的巧克力能推荐一下吗？
<Muton> 以前我们农村的出去打工，都说外面吃的饭没有油，结果我现在出去吃的饭都是好多油
<Muton> mugebjgd: 农村可以搞游泳池，但是农村的整体设施环境比较差
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 张江附近有什么可以逛逛的么, 上海地标之类的?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: nothing
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 张江和上海毫无瓜葛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ....没听说过
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那浦东呢?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美军军用巧克力不是用来给越南娃娃吃的么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: er...陆家嘴吧，物欲横流的高端地方
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要来上海？
<smart> MeaCulpa 是上海的啊？
<smart> MeaCulpa 上海好地方啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 张江是个恶瘤...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 下周六
<adam8157> and周天
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 两天去最物欲横流的地方玩儿呗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就2天？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 去开个会而已
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你要来张江？ er...怎么贵司来的时候都是周末...
<MeaCulpa> 张江周末是死城...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个会是周六...
<MeaCulpa> 至少魔都人周末不会去张江...
<MeaCulpa> 这周六是工作日...
<MeaCulpa> 下周六貌似是休息日
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是啊。是二战时期的哪种。
 * MeaCulpa 完全乱套了长假
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 所以周天就跑别的地方看看然后闪人啊
<imtxc_working> 这周六上班？
<MeaCulpa> jiero:  不知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 假日办太讨厌了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 搜不到呐
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hmm, 贵司怎么专挑周末开会
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不是我司的会, 是社区的会 http://www.ckernel.org
 * jiero 只得到添加了燕麦粉这一条信息
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 无聊的话就去人多的地方，城隍庙...
<MeaCulpa> 好高端...
<imtxc_working> MeaCulpa: 我住的附近有个“上海城隍庙小吃”，不知道里面都有什么
<jiero> 城隍庙。。。到底啥啥？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_working: ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 和各地的城隍庙一样啊
<jiero> 本地有出名的城隍庙火烧。。。
<Niac> 广州有什么好玩的啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个，会址在浦东软件园...很荒凉的地方
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 555
<jiero> adam8157: 没机会把妹了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实我建议，到浦西的市区做公交车
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老市区的公交车转圈，最能体验魔都
<adam8157> ..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只要看就是了
<MeaCulpa> 又不累
<imtxc_working> 城隍庙为什么跟吃的联系一起呢
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_working: 因为人多，庙会，唯一的集市
<imtxc> 算了，中午没钱吃饭，不提吃的了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道你住在哪里
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也还不知道
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 包住？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你那么牛逼？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 公司包啊 和路费
<vipzrx> debian下分区分的不合适，必须重装吗？
<MeaCulpa> 013年大会设上午主会场，下午两个分会场的形式，参会免费，提供午餐（商务简餐），交通住宿自理。请根据会议时间安排您的出行，建议提前报名，以保证我们为您预留座位。
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，这种会还不是随便参加？还要报名？》
<MeaCulpa> 我也去报个
<jusss> vipzrx: 怎么不合适？
<jusss> vipzrx: 修改fstab重新分区
<vipzrx> /dev/sda6       2.7G  2.2G  355M  87% /var
<vipzrx> /dev/sda1       315M  264M   31M  90% /
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 方法
<jusss> vipzrx: 分的太少了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 最討厭對linux系統吝嗇的人
<vipzrx> 现在升级软件包，报错空间用完
<MeaCulpa> 这个会... pdf都是假的...
<vipzrx> 大意了
<MeaCulpa> omfg
<david_chen> 求助，谁能帮我下一篇论文，学校里没买这个网站的服务，http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/ja804289g
<^k^> david_chen ⇪ t: Multiple Peptide Conformations Give Rise to Similar Binding Affinities: Molecular Simulations of p53-MDM2 - Journal of the American Chemical Society (ACS Publications)
<vipzrx> 当时debian提示的分区，没有仔细看
<vipzrx> 现在通过修改fstab，有用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 哼，这样升级都不行，
<CyrusYzGTt> 必须重新分区
<jusss> vipzrx: Your current credentials do not allow retrieval of the full text
<jusss> david_chen: Your current credentials do not allow retrieval of the full text
<jusss> 发错了
<vipzrx> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vipzrx> 现在又出了这个问题
<jusss> vipzrx: 不行就重装吧。。。重新分区有点恶心
<vipzrx> debian 的sid 还真是有点，难弄
<vipzrx> sid里面的emacs不能挂ibus
<vipzrx> 那个ibus-el有问题
<mugebjgd> vipzrx: stable纔是正道
<vipzrx> stable里面的软件有点老了
<vipzrx> 之前装pidgin，旧的pidgin不能支持lync（pidgin-sipe）的语音
<vipzrx> linux是条不归路
<MeaCulpa> Debian != Linux
<railly> debian 和linux有什么区别
<jusss> vipzrx: 我还debian 6呢
<railly> debian不属于linux么？
<mugebjgd> vipzrx: linphone
<jusss> vipzrx: debian有不是linux内核的发行版
<ggwalle> 哈哈哈
<vipzrx> mugebjgd: 公司用的lync
<vipzrx> linphone 事什么?
<mugebjgd> railly: 無所謂了 sip 客戶端多了
<mugebjgd> vipzrx: 無所謂了 sip 客戶端多了
<mugebjgd> vipzrx: sip 客戶端
<mugebjgd> vipzrx: twinkle
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那个查客户端的是cc什么忘了？
<huntxu> mugebjgd: mu是munich？
<mugebjgd> jusss: ctcp user
<mugebjgd> huntxu: münster
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables做网关的一个问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449839 有网卡 eth1 eth2 eth3 eth1 连接互联网 eth2 连接一个交换机 如何配置iptables，使连接交换机的设备可以访问互联网? 统计信息: 发表于 由 magic1136 — 2013-10-09 16:02
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 有什麽德甲球隊麽
<railly> j/clear
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 不看毬
<mugebjgd> huntxu: ge有 ge=gelsenkirchen 沙爾克04
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 你是兩地跑？
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 不是阿
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 我只不過羅列了我住過的地方
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 好吧
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 開車1個小時把
<huntxu> mugebjgd: 北京到天津 lol
<imtxc> 这周六还真上班
<imtxc> 姥姥
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 有那麽遠麽？
<freeflying> adam8157, 你妹，果然寂静岭模式
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 帝都人民歡迎您來幫助淨化空氣
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 不許炒菜阿
<freeflying> 什么叫炒菜
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 就是做飯
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 會影戲pm2.5值得
<freeflying> lol
<mugebjgd> freeflying: 塼傢說的
<gfrog_afk> 猴总
 * gfrog_afk 才去了两次C记就抢到地主了，看来大家都不玩四次方 cc adam8157 freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog_afk, cao
<imtxc> gfrog_afk: 地主？
<freeflying> gfrog_afk, 我都签了四十多次好不
<imtxc> 听起来很高端
<gfrog_afk> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 今天已经好很多了
<adam8157> gfrog_afk: 因为按最近两周来说, 你最活跃...
<freeflying> gfrog_afk, adam8157 明天有饭局不
<freeflying> 没我就不去了
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道啊
<gfrog_afk> 有饭局嘛？
<adam8157> “I like your iPad. It is a good toy. I am thinking to get one for my son.” 哈哈哈
<freeflying> adam8157, 谁啊
<gfrog_afk> 我可能没空，周末吧
<gfrog_ip> 猴总周末出来骑车看环北京赛去啊？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我中午给LION Travel发邮件booking现在还没反应啊, 靠谱不?
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠谱啊，我们这么多年不都这样呢吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 一般啥时候响应啊? 会跟我check最后定的时间么...
<freeflying> adam8157, 会啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 那就好, 等吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 我申请的招行信用卡又被拒了，今年申请了三张不同银行的卡都被拒绝饿
<adam8157> freeflying: 你有啥黑历史?
<imtxc> freeflying: 运通黑卡？
<adam8157> freeflying: 金卡5万满额路过
<freeflying> adam8157, 不至于吧，我的建行白金卡一申请就通过啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我来推荐你试试
<iMadper> freeflying: 被拒的理由是啥? 你是个好人?
<imtxc> 由于综合评价不足，我们还是做朋友吧
<freeflying> iMadper, 说我收入太低，典型屌丝
<iMadper> freeflying: 在银行面前, 你就不要装穷了嘛~
<iMadper> freeflying: 肯定你在银行报工资的时候, 说自己只有8w/year, 其实是80w/year
<mugebjgd> iMadper: 銀行可以把猴縂搞窮
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/marmot-precip-jacket-waterproof-for-men~p~2283a/
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你的字体
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么想?
<jusss> mugebjgd: 好
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.sierratradingpost.com/error/error404/?aspxerrorpath=/marmot-precip-jacket-waterproof-for-men/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> imtxc: magit用不用?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 办信用卡的能知道你工资？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不用啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 用吧, 很赞!
<imtxc> iMadper: 做什么的，看名字跟 git 有关？
<freeflying> iMadper, 你要是下单就帮我捎件
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, emacs的git支持!
<gfrog_ip> adam8157 你在C记申请过其他银行的信用卡不？
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不下单了, 我有羽绒服就够了
<adam8157> gfrog_ip: 我没有其它银行信用卡...
<gfrog_ip> 啊，忘了
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个还有七折码
<gfrog_ip> 申请工行卡被问有没有社保
<freeflying> iMadper, 一个人搞就算了，最近不去美国
<iMadper> freeflying: 30% off, 之后还算是挺便宜的marmot 冲锋衣了
<gfrog_ip> imadper 下单的话帮我捎件神衣
<iMadper> gfrog_ip: 神衣其实没有用的吧? 至少冬天没用吧...
<imtxc> 宇宙行秒拒我
<gfrog_ip> 这个月到下个月可以穿，
<gfrog_ip> 冬天可以当衬里
<iMadper> gfrog_ip: 呃...
<iMadper> gfrog_ip: 我有一件mhw的神衣, 现在在穿... 不知道冬天能不能里面来一件抓绒然后就出门...
<iMadper> gfrog_ip: 貌似除了显得很臃肿, 也就没啥了...
<gfrog_ip> marmot的神衣是代替抓绒的位置的
<gfrog_ip> 气温不太低的话用不着穿抓绒啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚一个妹子特萌，跟人说话的时候跪凳子上…………
<adam8157> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjE4OTU0OTky.html 哈哈哈哈
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjE4OTU0OTky.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 你在說我們
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 你在說我麽
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 不是，是我们厂一女同时
<imtxc> 同事
<mugebjgd> imtxc: 錯字可以傳染
<Guest6953> https://github.com/vim-scripts/textutil.vim
<^k^> Guest6953 ⇪ t: vim-scripts/textutil.vim · GitHub
<huntxu> gfrog_ip: qemu的-net user,hostfwd用的多麽
<gfrog_ip> 不多，淘汰了
<gfrog_ip> 但是这个不需要root权限，所以普通用户也能用
<imtxc> iMadper`: 看了看没看出那插件做啥用
<gfrog_ip> 不知道libvirt能不能hold的住这个参数
<imtxc> iMadper`: 鄙视总是  timeout 的
<iMadper`> imtxc: magit-blame-mode 试试看
<Pudge> iMadper`: php工资高么
<iMadper`> Pudge: 现在还不算低. 不过, 趋势是不用php
<Pudge> iMadper`: 用啥？
<iMadper`> Pudge: python/ruby呀
<iMadper`> Pudge: 就跟当年抛弃perl一样
<Pudge> iMadper`: 现在国内趋势是啥工资涨的快
<iMadper`> Pudge: 我觉得是python
<iMadper`> Pudge: 问题是, 你想做啥方向的?
<iMadper`> Pudge: js现在都很赚...
<Pudge> iMadper`: 我现在就在做js啊，jquery真好用，以前老看不上做web的，现在突然发现web挺有意思
<iMadper`> Pudge: 乃来ruby吧
<Pudge> iMadper`: 不会，年纪大了，学不动了
<mugebjgd> Pudge: 找妓可以 學習不行？
<Pudge> mugebjgd: 体力活可以干到50
<huntxu> gfrog_ip: 老報這個，vlan 0 is not connected to host network， 遇見國美
<huntxu> gfrog_ip: 遇見過沒^
<iMadper`>  Add lots of network traffic with jumbo packets, necessitating order >0 skb allocations.   huntxu gfrog_ip   怎么做能实现这个?
<huntxu> iMadper`: 啥意思沒看懂
<iMadper`> huntxu: jumbo packets是啥?
<huntxu> iMadper`: mtu>通常的1500的包
<iMadper`> huntxu: 你知道怎么产生jumbo pacets?
<huntxu> iMadper`: 多用9000
<iMadper`> huntxu: 哦! 知道了!
<huntxu> iMadper`: 我猜的
<iMadper`> huntxu: 但是, mtu太大, 还得要链路设备支持吧?
<gfrog_ip> huntxu: 好像网卡有个选项。
<gfrog_ip> iMadper`: ^
 * gfrog_ip 
 * gfrog_ip 迷糊了，发错人了。
<huntxu> iMadper`: 當然需要
<gfrog> huntxu: 有点记不清这个提示了，好像是说要加个vlanid？
<gfrog> huntxu: user mode 不太熟悉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • git新配置，老文件全不见了，十万火急！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449840 很长时间没用了，git都忘光了，新装的git，新的配置，就上传了一个文件，结果一个respo里的东西全不见了，怎么恢复，十万火急 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtkgtk123 — 2013-10-09 17:07
<gfrog> huntxu: https://people.gnome.org/~markmc/qemu-networking.html 看这个，好像-net user还要用-net nic添加个网卡，你加了没？
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: GNOME Project Listing
<huntxu> gfrog: 加了，所以我才奇怪
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就写vlan id看看？
<huntxu> gfrog: 寫了就變成提示那個vlanid沒連到host network
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似就是用不到本地網絡棧
<huntxu> gfrog: 我猜是我把內核的哪個選項關了的緣故
<gfrog> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 命令行发来，我给你试试。
<huntxu> gfrog: qemu-system-x86_64 -m 1024 xxx.qcow2 -net nic,model=virtio -net user
<huntxu> gfrog: 就這樣都不行
<gfrog> huntxu: 我这可以，lol
<gfrog> huntxu: hostfwd貌似还得再加个规则，我看看。。
<huntxu> gfrog: qemu-system-x86_64 -m 1024 xxx.qcow2 -net nic,model=virtio -net user,hostfwd=tcp::8022-:22這樣就行
<huntxu> gfrog: 可是在我這最簡單的那個都不行啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 嘛版本？ 你自己compile的么？
<imtxc> iMadper`: 那个  smartvoip 你还在用么
<huntxu> gfrog: 是的
<adam8157> freeflying: 可以给LION他们国航知音卡号么?
<huntxu> gfrog: 難道和這有關。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: qemu-system-x86_64-spice  -nographic -nodefaults -net nic,model=virtio,id=net1,netdev=net1 -netdev user,id=net1,hostfwd=tcp::8022-:22 -monitor stdio
<iMadper`> imtxc: 不用了
<gfrog> huntxu: 进去monitor 执行info network 看看。
<iMadper`> huntxu: 恩, 发给自己, mtu就大了
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过我忘了netdev是啥版本的参数了。。。
<October21> 
<October21> 
<October21> 
<gfrog> iMadper`: 光改mtu跟jumbo不是一码事吧？
<iMadper`> gfrog: 我不知道呀, 这不请叫乃呢吗
 * gfrog 放假放的脑子锈住了
<huntxu> gfrog:  -netdev user,id=net1,hostfwd=tcp::8022-:22: Parameter 'type' expects a netdev backend type .
<iMadper`> gfrog: 还需要做什么?
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟版本有关了。 lol
<huntxu> hub 0
<huntxu>  \ virtio-net-pci.0: index=0,type=nic,model=virtio-net-pci,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:56
<huntxu> gfrog: 把那堆亂的去掉 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 你在啥版本上build的？
<gfrog> hub 0
<gfrog>  \ user.0: index=0,type=user,net=10.0.2.0,restrict=off
<gfrog>  \ e1000.0: index=0,type=nic,model=e1000,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:56
<gfrog> huntxu: ^ 正常情况应该是这样。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 用 fpaste
<gfrog> huntxu: 你那个少peer
<huntxu> gfrog: 看到了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 只有三行。
<huntxu> gfrog: 難道和我刪掉了所有user target有關？
<gfrog> huntxu: 不清楚了
<monson> iMadper`, ping
<iMadper`> pong
<iMadper`> pong
<iMadper`> pong
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 好吧， 突然感觉屏幕不好看
<iMadper`> monson: pong
<monson> iMadper`, irc on redhat
<iMadper`> monson: cxie`
<monson> iMadper`, have you login?
<gfrog> iMadper`: 原来就是该mtu https://github.com/autotest/virt-test/blob/master/tests/jumbo.py
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: virt-test/tests/jumbo.py at master · autotest/virt-test · GitHub
<gfrog> iMadper`: 这脚本叫帽帽的魂淡们越改越渣。
<iMadper`> monson: sure. you can always /query me.
<iMadper`> gf
<huntxu> gfrog: 靠，搞到那鏡像好像壞了
<huntxu> gfrog: 脆弱的qcow2，查不出錯就卡在booting那裏
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃直接写image 很容易干掉image的。可以加个-S叫qemu不要干坏事。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不加是啥後果
<gfrog> huntxu: 或者用-device系列的参数，新参数应该有image保护机制，我从来都是直接^c，都没事。
<huntxu> gfrog: -device file=?
<gfrog> huntxu: 不加也没啥，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 不過這次貌似真搞壞了
<gfrog> huntxu: -drive && -device virtio-blk-pci
<huntxu> gfrog: 太復雜，懶得記
<gfrog> huntxu: -S是qemu运行之后就pause嘛，所以不会真的去操作硬盘。
<huntxu> gfrog: 我reboot下試試默認arch的內核看是啥的問題
<gfrog> huntxu: -S是qemu运行之后就pause嘛，所以不会真的去操作image。
<\q> yunfan: Handbook of Data Structures and Applications 這個可以當目錄看……
<huntxu> gfrog: 太好了不是內核問題
<gfrog> huntxu: -S是qemu运行之后就pause嘛，所以不会真的去操作image。
 * gfrog 晚上吃神马呢。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 這句收到
<huntxu> gfrog: 但是不至于這麽脆弱啊 TAT
<gfrog> huntxu: 真的就这么脆弱，-hda这个参数背后那坨代码弱爆了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 老老实实用-device是正道
<imtxc> iMadper`: 求送这个 http://www.smzdm.com/go2/Citizen_Eco_Drive_CB0013_04A_/320413/1
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实帽帽的QA只关心-device后面那坨代码，那些老参数有bug都没人管。所以呢，你想去踩雷俺也不拦你，lol
 * iMadper` 支持 huntxu 踩雷!
<freeflying> adam8157, 可以啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 他给定的只接受护照而不接受身份证?
<huntxu> gfrog: -device virtio-blk-pci,drive=ID -drive file=xxx,id=ID 這樣子 =.=
<freeflying> adam8157, 你几号去
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总猴总。
<huntxu> gfrog: 好長。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 可以的
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯，习惯了就好嘛，要不写个wrapper
<adam8157> freeflying: 因为给我的确认pdf只有英文名
<adam8157> freeflying: 18下午
<huntxu> gfrog: 不幹，我要的是裏面的系統啊。。。
<iMadper`> adam8157: 乃也出国?
<huntxu> gfrog: 我又不是要管理工具 TAT
<adam8157> iMadper`: 上海是我国不可分割的一部分
<gfrog> huntxu: 里面的？ 乃不是写vdsm么？
<iMadper`> adam8157: 自贸区呢?
<huntxu> gfrog: 是，但是我解決這個問題是因為我要裏面的系統
<huntxu> gfrog: vdsm直接橋接啊，誰用hostfwd
<freeflying> adam8157, 护照和身份证都带上吧，你不经常跑，可能会有问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 好滴
<freeflying> adam8157, 不过京沪线一般没事
<gfrog> huntxu: 啊，好吧，momo
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃明天组织我们腐败不
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃要进自贸区？
<freeflying> gfrog, 周末又要被发配了
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在那里空荡荡啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道啊，Pete不是在嘛，不用伺候领导？
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？有要去霓虹国？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去checkin一下正好
<freeflying> gfrog, 你 on board了 啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 还木，今天给壕基铛送了两盒糖
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃又结婚了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: .... 不是喜糖啊，擦。
<gfrog> adam8157: 赶快出来辟谣 ^
 * adam8157 我可以说不好吃么........
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都没尝。
<freeflying> adam8157, 等着我明天带糖给你们吃吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 想吃羊排
<freeflying> adam8157, 找 gfrog 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们办公室好窄啊
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 明天够呛，不行就周五晚上。
<adam8157> freeflying: 推荐个上海的hotel
<gfrog> adam8157: 和平饭店。
<gfrog> adam8157: 出门就是外滩
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似找到原因了
<huntxu> gfrog: 在重新編譯ing
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<gfrog> huntxu: 自己的qemu，没必要这么折腾吧。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 官方倉庫的太渣
<huntxu> gfrog: 搞定
<huntxu> gfrog: 不作死就不會死，--disable-slirp          disable SLIRP userspace network connectivity，手賤加上了
<gfrog> huntxu: 说起来，ubuntu仓库里的也很渣。
<gfrog> huntxu: 不明觉厉
<huntxu> gfrog: 我一向編譯軟件的原則就是，不明白是幹嘛的就全disable
<huntxu> gfrog: 用到的時候再打開 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: <- 不作死就不會死
<huntxu> gfrog: 搜索了一圈沒人這樣手賤，錯誤信息都找不到
<gfrog> huntxu: slipp是啥缩写。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道
<huntxu> gfrog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slirp
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: Slirp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> gfrog: 名字一樣，不知道關係是啥
<huntxu> gfrog: 但是現在！鏡！像！壞！了！
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<gfrog> huntxu: 每次装好之后立即留备份。
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒有早做成base image果然是不對的
<huntxu> gfrog: drive和device對不上
<huntxu> gfrog: 啊，drive那要來個if=none
<huntxu> gfrog: http://wiki.qemu.org/Features/DriveRefactoring not done yet
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: Features/DriveRefactoring - QEMU
<yunfan> \q: 最新进展没收录把？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10,win8双系统启动菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449842 装了每日构建版，win8和13.10的双系统 开始的grub菜单win8无法引导，点击之后重复进入引导菜单 用boot-repair修复之后，没有引导菜单了，直接进win8 要到bios里选择从ubuntu的那个菜单引导才能进入grub菜单 以前13.04的时候也需要修复一下，修复了就
<^k^> ─> 好了 大侠们可有解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 endlesswind — 2013-10-09 18:27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu desktop 系统开机弹出对话框，提示剩余空间不足。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449843 Ubuntu desktop 系统开机弹出对话框，提示剩余空间不足。 “Filesytem root ” has only 800 MB disk space remaining. 但是home目录下查看剩余空间还有200G。 请问这个问题是怎么回事？ 需要怎样增加空间？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 hugoczx — 2013-10-09 18:35
<\q> yunfan: 爲什麼要最新進展？2005挺新了啊
<\q> yunfan: 很多不新的東西知道的人也不多呢
<moluozi> 大家晚上好
<moluozi> 好安静
<moluozi> 欢迎
<moluozi> 欢迎~晚上好！碰哟们
<mugebjgd> moluozi: 你沒事吧
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 给你的conky移植本论坛的动态linux小技巧功能,还有无线和有线网络的智能监控 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449844 本论坛有个非常有意思的技巧贴士功能，因为比较喜欢于是准备移植到本地，因为比较喜欢于是准备移植到本地。。 我尽可能的把这个模块抽离出来，便于整合进其他人的conky中 效果图 ti
<^k^> ─> ps.png 下面是那个动态贴士的截图，本帖贴名的底下一行也可以看见这个。 截图.png 资源包:conky_chendianbuji_gm …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教个问题，非root用户ssh，方向键在终端里无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449845 阿里云，用root用户登录，一切正常，方向键可用，非root用户则方向键输出字符 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxdong262 — 2013-10-09 19:02
<yunfan> \q: 算法这东西跟手机不一样阿 能造出来未必能卖到你手上 算法如果好 那应该全世界都能用阿 所以差别很大
<ofan> yoooooooooooo
<\q> yunfan: 翻論文的感受是……廢話太多了
<\q> yunfan: 而且它說它的數據結構改進了但是不敢相信，得寫到書裏才放心
<onlylove> 神烦那些打电话问英文水平怎么样的helpdesk职位，这次把TI用英文写，省的你们以为我是在山东德州
<onlylove> 丫的有本事自己查那几个单词怎么念
<onlylove> 连浪潮俩字都念不清楚，还和我这嘚嘚和个没完
<mugebjgd> ofan: 壕
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 是狼曹麽？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你相信有人会念liangchao么
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 信 外籍人士
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 或者天朝大舌頭
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 天朝普通话HR妹子
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 投什麽liangchao
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 那垃圾公司
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 她就根本不知道有浪潮这么个东西
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我没投，我在那工作过
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 哦 你認識趙開勇麽
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 然后妹子问我，就问liangchao，我当时凌乱了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我是在地方上工作，那个不认识
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 妹子太高端了 或者正在和老總 愛愛
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 口齒不清可以原諒 2張嘴不能同時
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 妹子说了，这个是德国人的纺织行业的helpdesk，比你以前工作好很多，丫的根本不知道TI的地位
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 搞不好以为是山东德州
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 啥公司
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 鬼知道，反正是外包的
<onlylove> 中药好苦……
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我最后无奈了，和妹子火人了，妹子最后说，你不适合这岗位，赶紧把电话挂了……
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 欠日
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 一个helpdesk的职位，给个上限6K的工资，然后说自己如何如何好
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 还TM要我英文流利，丫的德国人的企业不讲德语讲英文？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 德文
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 最近遇到的净是些不靠谱的HR，还有个查户口扒祖宗三代的，连每一家的离职原因都要刨根问底
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.0.4的iptables会把MAC转发出去吗？ 电信超出744小时计费问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449846 用Ubuntu 12.0.4做的无线路由，今天重启了一下，然后提示欠费了，去营业厅查询说是欠了131.00元 难道拨号以后iptables会把MAC转发出去吗？ 求解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 liment — 2013-10-09 19:1
<^k^> ─> 8
<jusss> 有招人的吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 我们组要实习生
<jusss> iMadper: ...你们太gaoji...
 * iMadper 蔽组招实习生! 有意的联系!
<jusss> iMadper: 垃圾学校的要吗？
<jusss> iMadper: 而且不是计算机系的。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 无所谓, 我学水产养殖的都可以
<jusss> iMadper: 有啥要求呀
<jusss> iMadper: 你好歹也是好学校毕业的。。。
<iMadper> jusss: c/操作系统/shell
<iMadper> jusss: 全职实习, 半年.
<jusss> iMadper: 基础要求是啥？总不能连linux都没用过的都可以吧
<iMadper> jusss: linux够用就行.
<iMadper> jusss: 你都会写shell了, 还能不会用linux?
<jusss> iMadper: 我不会shell呀。。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 刚才那句话里的"你", 泛指应聘者.
<kingbo> iMadper: 你天天带帽子？
<jusss> iMadper: 需要面试 笔试之类的吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 废话!
<jusss> iMadper: ...那会考啥？我估计都过不了笔试
 * kingbo 话说能不能弄个bot，天天见带帽子的衣骚扰下。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 刚不是说了嘛?
<iMadper> kingbo: 想被ban, 可以.
<kingbo> 我闪，核死了
<jusss> iMadper: 那三项总给个难度介绍吧，比如要到什么境界， 总不能只会hello world就去考c吧， 什么子进程 多线程 socket之类的，给个介绍呀，考的大致方向
<iMadper> jusss: 我没笔试过, 估计也就一些static用法, 回调函数之类的语法问题.
<iMadper> jusss: 然后一些指针问题
<iMadper> jusss: 然后简单的sed/awk, shell函数写法
<jusss> iMadper: 指针。。。会不会考数组的实现？
<iMadper> jusss: 然后一点儿的权限之类的
<iMadper> jusss: 绝对不考
<iMadper> jusss: 然后重点就是操作系统原理了
<iMadper> jusss: 什么页表, 多级页表, mmu, 调度, 死锁之类的
<iMadper> jusss: 要求不算高
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<jusss> iMadper: 你们用什么软件打开word excel之类的？
<iMadper> jusss: 我用libreoffice和wps...
<iMadper> jusss: 两个都用, 看哪个效果好, 然后关闭另外一个
<jusss> iMadper: wps是金山的？
 * iMadper 上次填社保麻烦死了
 * kingbo gnokii和smstools冲突
 * kingbo smstools和wvdial衣是不能同时用
<iMadper> kingbo: 为了pppoe?
<kingbo> iMadper: 给我点建议
<iMadper> kingbo: 你压根儿就没说你的需求
<kingbo> iMadper: 是的，想上3G网时能收短信
<jusss> kingbo: pppd
<iMadper> kingbo: 没用过3g
<kingbo> iMadper: wvdial后端用的衣是pppd
<kingbo> 就是
<jusss> kingbo: 电脑连手机上网？
<jusss> kingbo: 走手机3g业务？
<kingbo> iMadper: 主要报的是/dev/ttyUSB0锁
<iMadper> kingbo: 恩, 两个都试图独占设备.
<kingbo> jusss: 不是啊，用的是E261上网卡，单位不给力，不能上网，只好自己花钱了
<kingbo> iMadper: 给我点建议
<jusss> kingbo: 上网卡还收啥短信。。
<iMadper> kingbo: 我都没用过, 不了解.
<kingbo> jusss: 想在上网的时候查收短信看流量，怕超
<jusss> kingbo: 整个记录流量的不就行了
<kingbo> jusss: 试过了，不是很好用
<kingbo> jusss: 这方面还是手机好强
<iMadper> iftop?
<kingbo> iMadper: 用过的，主要是只能做单天的，每天的累计不方便，还要自己动手
<iMadper> kingbo: 写一个脚本呗.
<iMadper> kingbo: 把你拨号命令给写成一个shell函数.
<iMadper> kingbo: 一拨号就开始执行.
<kingbo> iMadper: 也想过，但wvdial拔后就上网了，中间过程ppp0没有建立起来，其它软件都不能实时监控
<iMadper> kingbo: 没理解.
<iMadper> kingbo: 中间过程?
<iMadper> kingbo: 什么叫做中间过程?
<kingbo> iMadper: 我也在奇怪，为什么wvdial做成了断线自动拔号，而且拔号不奶出程序
<iMadper> 奶出程序?
<iMadper> kingbo: 请说中文.
<kingbo> iMadper: 不退出拔号程序
<kingbo> iMadper: 可怜的ibus五笔拼音。。。。。
<iMadper> kingbo: 你这是哪儿的方言呀? 奶出程序, 很赞
<iMadper> .... ....
<iMadper> kingbo: 不退出程序没关系呀, 放后台呀
<kingbo> iMadper: 拼音优先五笔出字。。。。。又怪了
<kingbo> iMadper: 推荐一个能自动弹出消息的流量监控软件吧
<Muton> 基友少妇，你们在哪？
<iMadper> kingbo: 不知道
<kingbo> iMadper: 满屏习惯
<kingbo> iMadper: 做shell很累的，尤其调试
<jusss> kingbo: 你的ibus有问题
<jusss> libreoffice是收费的吗？
<kingbo> jusss: 应该没有吧，上次把ibus五笔字库加入了拼音字音，做成的五笔拼音一直用着还好，难道ibus新版有输入习惯优先功能了
<kingbo> jusss: libreoffice免费，openoffice有收费的
<jusss> kingbo: libpinyin 还是ibus-libpinyin
<kingbo> jusss: ibus-table-chinese
<kingbo> jusss: 里面有个五笔
<jusss> kingbo: 没用过。。。
<freeflying> iMadper, 有靠谱移动电源推荐不
<iMadper> freeflying: 没...现在移动电源都差不多, 里面几个18650, 感觉都是一路货色
<freeflying> iMadper, 有锂聚合物的不
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.yixun.com/item-593379.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000&chid=200
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 倍斯特 连想 聚合物移动电源银(铝合金外壳) 10200mAh 白色[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<iMadper> freeflying: 锂聚合物/锂离子  傻傻分不清楚
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e46ef51gw1e9f0qxnjikj20ku0e0gn4.jpg
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 江西经济管理干部学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449850 第一贴。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qw414214009 — 2013-10-09 21:17
<roylez> Muton: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6ae377d7tw1e9ew352gskj20go09pq44.jpg
<jusss> roylez: 你活了？
<roylez> jusss: 退休了而已
<roylez> jusss: 丫老实做到65吧
<jusss> roylez: 你才多老。。。这么快退休
<jusss> roylez: 换新工作了？、
<roylez> jusss: 退休啃老两不误
<roylez> jusss: work from home
<jusss> roylez: 80k每月？
<railly> 1/clear
<roylez> jusss: 没那么多，你见过有人退休工资这么高的？
<jusss> roylez: 那每月30k ?
<roylez> jusss: 有这么多钱需要啃老么？
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • backinthedays http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449853 cmosapuecnlkdldd If you spot what it is，then follow it，persue your dream ------------------------for the people whoI used to be 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2013-10-09 21:34
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jusss> roylez: 娃娃多大了？
<kves> roylez: .. .. ..
<iMadper> roylez: 主席,
<iMadper> roylez: 乃最近刷图少了许多
<roylez> kves: 哪里来的渣渣
<kves> roylez, 你是在问我你在哪里渣渣？  21:42 
<mouser_whit> 。。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<roylez> ee不在，蛋蛋不在
<roylez> yunfan: 你在
<freeflying> 乐乐最近忙着相亲
<\q> iMadper: 速學MATLAB（信號處理）用啥書好？
<iMadper> \q: 我就见过别人看 <matlab数值计算>
<Muton> roylez: 报上名来
<roylez> freeflying: 死狒狒
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a5eff9ecjw1e9ds014mmhj20c623ak4t.jpg
<freeflying> roylez, 乃眼光不要太高了
<jusss> ^k^: 人机合一了？
<^k^> jusss, 我的创造者是人。  21:48 
<jusss> roylez: 你相亲了？
<jusss> roylez: 90后？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox里xp视频播放怎么全屏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449851 ubuntu系统，virtualbox里安装的xp,在xp里看视频全屏的时候左边一直显示ubuntu的菜单，很不爽。这个菜单能隐藏吗？有的说要安装增强工具，我这里怎么没有那个选项？如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2013-10-09 21:18
<freeflying> http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1218172-1-1-2.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>2.35 kiB}
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：arm linux如何运行x86 linux的程序或qemu的用户模式如何使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449854 想在arm linux 运行x86 linux的程序，因为有些程序并非开源，又仅有x86版，所以想通过qemu的用户模式来使用x86的程序，或者chroot也可以，但应该怎么做 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-09 22:16
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc_away iMadper
 * jiero 踢 imtxc_away 一脚
 * gfrog 踢 imtxc_away
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog
 * gfrog 踹开
 * jiero 砍了gfrog鞋子
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，你拿了羊毛就跑了啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu12.04.2不识别1TB的移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449855 Ubuntu12.04.2不识别1TB的移动硬盘，搞了个移动硬盘插进去，根本不识别（找了/media和/mnt都找不到），如果插入一个4G的U盘的话，就很快识别。这是什么原因啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lovemusicge — 2013-10-09 22:20
<gfrog> happyaron: 神马羊毛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 培训费神马的
<gfrog> happyaron: 那是我应得的啊！！
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 开玩笑啦
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下为什么有些时候浏览器会崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449857 这个频率有点高啊，相对win，有解决的好方法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu控-小白 — 2013-10-09 22:33
<freeflying> gfrog,  薅自由软件羊毛
<gfrog> freeflying: @_@
<happyaron> gfrog freeflying lol
<f3lix> quit
<callmepeanut> 这么晚了还有77个人在线
<_ak> 你不是一个人。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 10月8日，大陆微博上曝出，现年92岁，19岁入国军投身抗日战争女兵程银寳，晚年非常凄凉，网友纷纷谴责中共无人性。此贴被网友转载3万多次，评论已近2万。
<alvin_rxg> 在给 debian arm patch hostapd...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/AJAal  右边 top 里边 cc1plus 使用 100% cpu，就是两个cpu内核都用上了… 然后 odroid 外壳上略微~~~有点温度
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: odroid是什麼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 啥女兵？
<^k^> 05:01
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • LVM时出现这个错误= = http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449859 搜狗截图20131009192858.png 我试了一下如果把 -l 64去掉就没有这个问题，为什么不能加 -l选项呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-09 23:15
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于find命令中的 逻辑或 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449861 zyh@ubuntu:~/mci/inf/parrot/Public/CORBA/TPBoite$ find -name '*[0-9]*' ./EX3 ./3+3 zyh@ubuntu:~/mci/inf/parrot/Public/CORBA/TPBoite$ find -name '*[!a-z]' . ./EX3 ./TSP ./3+3 zyh@ubuntu:~/mci/inf/parrot/Public/CORBA/TPBoite$ find -name '*[0-9]*' -o -name '*[!a-z]' -print . ./TSP zyh@ubuntu:~/mci/inf/parrot/
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 最近半年第一次暗示上班
<iMadper> 按时上班
<GODDOG> 模拟电子电路
<Niac> 早
 * iMadper 招实习生(lian jia lao dong li).
<GODDOG> Niac: 早
<smart> 大家早
<iMadper> 早.
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 你丫还没上班?
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 早
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔
<Niac> 我准备在我的桌子上刻一个早字
<GODDOG> 什么情况？
<Niac> 鲁迅也这么干过啊
<Niac> 激励自己别迟到
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • usb网卡驱动的编译以及安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449862 新买了一个usb3.0的usb网卡； 是 UNITEK 的 Y-3045 型号。 按他们官方的描述，他们使用的是 AXIX 的usb网卡芯片。但是，我在驱动的编译以及安装上遇到了困难。 这是.c文件开头部分： /* * ASIX AX88179 based USB 3.0 Ethernet Devices * Copyright (C) 2003-2005 Davi
<^k^> ─> d Hollis <dhollis@davehollis.com> * Copyright (C) 2005 Phil Chang <pchang23@sbcglobal.net> * Copyright (c) 2002-2003 TiVo Inc. * * This prog …
<GODDOG> 鲁迅不是写书的吗？
<GODDOG> 再说他又不是给别人工作
<Niac> 他还当过老师呢
<GODDOG> 而且 现在的社会 你要是还迟到 就当成笑话
<imtxc> iMadper: 上班了
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚到
<iMadper> imtxc: 在那儿能找到漂亮妹子当实习生呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 遇见/陌陌
<GODDOG> 杭电
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 渣, 过不了面试.
<Niac> 默默一点都不好用
<imtxc> iMadper: 或者去北影/广  搜搜附近的人
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> Niac: 用douban就够了
<Niac> 怎么操作
<imtxc> 找豆瓣妹子去给你们画画/写诗/唱歌？
<iMadper> imtxc: 中国第一大yp平台, douban
<GODDOG> 观看 如何把妹
<iMadper> imtxc: 第二大, 58同城
<imtxc> iMadper: 在公司发现了三个不错的妹子，都有主儿……
<Niac> 58 也可以？
<railly> 求经验介绍啊，至今单身
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不在意有没有主
<imtxc> iMadper: 豆瓣太费劲
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要都TNND 的是同事
<iMadper> imtxc: 还行吧, 去对组就行.
<imtxc> 搞什么办公室恋情啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 先x后x嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪个组yp 成功率高
<GODDOG> 我也单身
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没y过呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我又不约. 哥是正经人家的孩子
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也正经人啊
 * iMadper 单身的, 都去找 imtxc ! 他是我认识的, yp成功的最多的人. 如果不是, 我跳楼自杀!
<railly> 我也是真经人儿
<iMadper> railly: 你是九阴真经
<GODDOG> 同正经人
<Niac> me too
<iMadper> imtxc: railly 这词我不认识呀....
<imtxc> iMadper: .. 你哪里来的这么个自信
<railly> iMadper: 你是真经人儿？
<iMadper> imtxc: 就知道你丫有那么几次经验, 别的都不知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 跳楼 8 楼以上成功率才高
<iMadper> imtxc: 你当初不是还要转让给 cherrot吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你还不来一个ubuntu的cloak?
<gfrog> iMadper: 木有
<imtxc> 为毛儿 ssh 等输入密码要好长时间， 在 hosts 里面加了那台机器就不用等了
<imtxc> gfrog: 去 ubuntu 了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实我想拼cxxxxx的, 但是我发现我不会拼
 * iMadper <-- 渣渣
<imtxc> 。。。
<Niac> 搞linux的打多是网管吧？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 安装Xen不能成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449863 系统 :ubuntu 12.04 Xen :4.1 安装xen成功后 不能进入图形化界面 /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log 的错误有两条 1.screen found but none have a usable configuration 2.screen not found 我的ubuntu安装在virtualBox上 根本找不到显卡 谁有过相似的经历 大神 求指教 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 jiutoushe — 2013-10-10 9:34
<railly> Niac: 为什么搞linux的要大多是网管呢
<eexpress> 网管。
<Niac> 服务器打多都是linux的啊
<Niac> 该死的搜狗老是让我打错字
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何查找包含指定文本的excel表格 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449865 一个文件夹下有几十个xls文件，想查找包含指定文本字符串的xls文件，怎么操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-10-10 10:01
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [显示器偏移]请问linuxmint13-mate(基于ubuntu12.04LTS)显示分辨率和刷新率如何调整？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449866 linuxmint13-mate32位版，在GUI界面下没大问题，第一次入桌面后，默认设置为1920x1080，刷新率为64，桌面严重往左偏，改刷新率设置为60即可。在TTY模式下，如何调整显示分辨率和刷新率，
<yunfan> \q: 信号处理有什么好书？
<GODDOG> 信号与系统
<happyaron> freeflying: laney他们说那几个cp命令scary，lol
<yunfan> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1e9fwibr1t4j20xc18gdk5.jpg  新买的背包 收起来的效果
<yunfan> 巴掌大的  cc iMadper
<miao122> 大家早啊
<GODDOG> 不早
<miao122> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 x86_64（thinkpad e431 62271e5） 4G内存只显示2.7G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449868 1. 用UltraISO和官方建议的Universal USB Installer工具制作的U盘启动盘，都无法识别4G内存，经过很多实验发现在UEFI模式下安装的ubuntu x86_64是ok的（4G能显示3.7G，正常）。 2. 怎么确认你的U盘启动盘是否在EFI模式：
<^k^> ─> Identifying if the computer boots the HDD in EFI mode This is possible only if you have already installed Ubuntu on the HDD, or by looking a …
<imtxc_working> yunfan: 这包能装什么
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 重装平板电脑系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449869 原有一台平板电脑，打算删除原来的系统。安装ubuntu系统。 问题： 1.ubuntu哪个版本，支持平板电脑最好？ 可以实现，平板电脑的所有功能。 2.平板电脑，怎样进入BIOS，怎改启动顺序？ 3.怎样在平板电脑，安装ubuntu系统？ 一般台式电脑，笔记
<lucky__> imtxc_working: +1
<yunfan> imtxc_working: 搜 ultra sil daypack 看他展开的样子
<lucky__> yunfan: 这包不实用吧
<iMadper> yunfan: 结实吗?
<lucky__> iMadper: +1
<iMadper> yunfan: 其实我喜欢收纳之后非常小的东西. 比如羽绒服这种就好, 收纳之后也是一个巴掌大小
<iMadper> lucky__: 我没表达任何观点呀, 我就是问问, 你+1个毛...
<lucky__> iMadper: 我意思是同问
<lucky__> iMadper: 羽绒服收纳之后可以达到一个巴掌大小
<lucky__> ima
<lucky__> iMadper: ？
<iMadper> lucky__: 可以呀
<lucky__> iMadper: 我怎么没讲过，有link吗
<lucky__> iMadper: s/见过
<iMadper> lucky__: 有时间了再给你找吧
<imtxc_working> yunfan: 没看出这包实用的
<huntxu> gfrog_not_here: .
<gfrog> huntxu: 这里。
<huntxu> gfrog: 想問你qemu -nodefaults啥效果，然後發完就自己去看man了。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 干掉了一些默认设备
<huntxu> gfrog: 已經看明白了 lol
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
<huntxu> gfrog: -nodefaults -nographic都蠻好用，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 加上-net user,hostfwd，都不用root
<gfrog> huntxu: 拿来做试验相当爽
<huntxu> gfrog: 然後就起了個系統在某個port，ssh-copy-id進去再寫到ssh的配置文件裏 =.=
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • kubuntu中kde桌面环境崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449870 我在使用命令行sudo service networking stop 后，右下角的网络管理器出现问题，配置网络的接口不再出现，然后我又使用sudo service networking restart后，网络管理器点击，还是出现奔溃，大家可以试试用这个命令，不知道什么原因导致kde控制环
<^k^> ─> 境崩溃，并且导致资源管理器也有问题，无法挂载磁盘，无法关机，只能用命令行，请教各位大侠了。 统 …
<huntxu> gfrog: ssh vm完事
<huntxu> gfrog: 要讓他一直在後台跑我只能nohup qemu-system-x86_64 &吧？
<huntxu> gfrog: 而且這次做了qemu-img create -b，不用擔心損壞文件鳥
<yunfan> iMadper_lunch:还行 反正我要考虑再买一个
<gfrog> huntxu: nohup这样好么？
<yunfan> imtxc_working: 智力捉鸡
<huntxu> gfrog: 不然要怎樣？
<huntxu> iMadper_lunch: ^^^^^
<gfrog> huntxu: 开个终端扔那，lol
<huntxu> ... =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 1.6貌似沒有qemu-kvm這麽個二進制了
<gfrog> huntxu: 一直都没有，从来都是symbol link
<huntxu> gfrog: 原來如此
<gfrog> huntxu: RHEL里是编译成qemu-kvm的，我自己build出来的都是qemu-system-xxx
<imtxc_working> yunfan: 不然要怎样
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: -net user,hostfwd=tcp:127.0.0.1:8022-:22 hiahia，連防火牆都省了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • debian testing 启动时出现如下提示，不知道是什么意思。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449871 第一个： [ 0.728844] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: pci_hp_register failed with error -16 第二个： [ 7.168986] platform microcode: firmware: agent aborted loading intel-ucode/06-0f-0d (not found?) [ 7.507311] platform microcode: firmware: agent aborted loading intel-u
<^k^> ─> code/06-0f-0d (not found?) [ 17.755296] iwl3945 0000:07:00.0: firmware: agent loaded iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode into memory [ 17.755306] iwl3945 0 …
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你可知道包与囊的区别
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 包要有骨架，保护内部物品，否则只是个囊而已
<ista-toknow> 怎么给上传的deb包单独签 名?
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java Web开发教程来袭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449872 Java Web，是用Java技术来解决相关web互联网领域的技术总和。web包括：web服务器和web客户端两部分。Java在客户端的应用有java applet不过现在使用的很少，Java在服务器端的应用非常的丰富，比如Servlet，JSP和第三方框架等等。Java技术对Web领域的
<^k^> ─> 发展注入了强大的动力。本视频以最基础的JSP来讲解，希望童鞋们能尽快加入Java EE的大家庭。 本教程的内 …
<ista> 用于把deb上传到PPA的签名
<mk3548208> 或许吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • JQuery插件学习教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449873 这是JQuery其它常用插件的视频教程，包括validate插件，、comet插件等。同时有大量实例项目，如果你是喜欢JQuery的童鞋千万不要错过。 教程的内容有： 1_validate插件（1） 2_validate插件（2） 3_validate插件（3） 4_validate插件（4） 5_validate插件（5）
<^k^> ─> 6_comet(1) 7_comet(2)_基于长连接流的方式实现 8_comet(3)_基于长轮询的方式实现 9_comet(4)_服务器端的实现方式 10 …
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那就叫他双肩袋 你意下如何？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: LP真难用，妈蛋。
<freeflying> gfrog, 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 请教：13.10daily builds安装卡在最后了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449876 下了一个10.9日的daily builds 的iso，ultraISO写入到U盘，安装。一路正常，到了安装最后那里一段： Checkout askubuntu.com *&￥）（#&* blabla的那里，一卡成一个多小时的没有动静啊。 数次都是这样。 求教下怎么解决啊。太郁闷了 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 babyforever — 2013-10-10 12:13
<imtxc> yunfan: 不如蛇皮袋
<yunfan> imtxc: 前途不会很大
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • [Emacs] 请大牛指点一下关于用mew写邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449878 我在emacs中用mew进行邮件收发，在编辑邮件的时候，我进入org-mode模式（M-x org-mode），目的主要是为了使用org-mode的一些特性，比如说多级列表，方便地插入表格等等。但是编辑完之后，无法发送邮件（C-c C-c失效），我也不知道如
<^k^> ─> 何退出org-mode。请各位大牛指点一二，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaka.xi — 2013-10-10 12:33
<^{^> hi all
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  12:43 
<^{^> 大家好
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  12:52 
<^{^> 看来cli下的irc client 只有scrollz 支持中文的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • vmware 无法连接到Internet http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449879 QQ截图20131010122725.jpg 求高手帮助... 统计信息: 发表于 由 songxiayiqi — 2013-10-10 12:34
 * iMadper 招实习生...
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu12.04安装在平板电脑？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449881 详细说说安装过程！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-10 13:15
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<iMadper> gfrog: momo
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃才转正没多久，就带实习生了？
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是带, 是帮忙招
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<imtxc> gfrog: 新工作怎么样，有啥好事儿
<imtxc> 看来新单位网速还是没稳定啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 入耳塞子走路听诊器效应太严重啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 软线 + 绕耳 + 夹子
<imtxc> 能换线的塞子高端了
<iMadper> imtxc: 考虑w4吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 问
<imtxc> iMadper: w4 渣
<iMadper> imtxc: weston粉丝我是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 也就佩戴舒服点
<ofan> iMadper: e17推dt880好无压力
<iMadper> ofan: 推响?
<iMadper> ofan: 你音源是啥?
<ofan> iMadper: MBP啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且，你觉得地铁上用 w4 se535 之类有必要？
<iMadper> ofan: mbp有line out?
<ofan> 推的很响
<iMadper> imtxc: um1/tf10就够了
<ofan> 也很好
<ofan> iMadper: 没，是usb输出到e17的dac
<iMadper> ofan: 哦. 对了, e17有dac
<ofan> 不过有些格式不支持
<ofan> 我一个mkv的直接输出编码过的音频，全是爆音
<imtxc> 码率问题吧
<ofan> iMadper: dac有什么区别
<iMadper> ofan: 不知道诶
<iMadper> ofan: dac太高端, 我还没烧到呢
<ofan> 目前对dt880很满意，就算听mp3效果也比tf10好
<ofan> iMadper: e17 $100出头
<iMadper> ofan: 是.
<ofan> iMadper: nnnd 一开始你忽悠我说e17推不动，我又买了个e09k
<iMadper> ofan: 我听你说完, 还是觉得推不动
<iMadper> ofan: e17能有qls qa350推力大?
<ofan> iMadper: 看功率把
<imtxc> fiio 的东西都卖到米国去了？
<ofan> 300欧下e17能输出90多mW，足够了
<ofan> imtxc: 卖的很好，amazon上卖的很火爆
<ofan> iMadper: dt880也有那个啥power handling capacity参数，做监听耳机也不错
<iMadper> ofan: 500mW/16欧 250mW/32欧 97mW/150欧 49mW/300欧
<iMadper> ofan: qls qa350的, 你的e17呢?
<ofan> 我看看
<yunfan> iMadper: 为何gist的那个格式化工具失效 ？
<iMadper> yunfan: 不 知 道... 我不是一个合格的qa
<iMadper> yunfan: 故障正在解决, 请您耐心等待
<ofan> iMadper: > 250mW/16ohm, > 30mW/300ohm
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你磨蹭啥？
 * jiero 拥挤ofan
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<yunfan> iMadper: 真不专业 应该说 我们已将您的问题反映给研发部门 目前后台工程师正在紧急抢修中 非常抱歉给您带来不便 敬请谅解
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> iMadper: 支付宝钱包给我免单机会，但是我没有可以支付宝钱包的设备
<ofan> iMadper: 我音量开到50,电脑音量开到一半，声音就很大了，摘下来都听的特清楚
<ofan> 不过这耳机有点夹耳朵
<imtxc> 450mw/16ohm220mw/32ohm50mw/300ohm 同轴输出阻抗…………75ohm 同轴输出电平…………500mv
<yunfan> jiero: 免单？ 那你买个汽车好了
<jiero> ofan: 。你。我平时用音箱都开20%的声音
<ofan> 戴个1小时就耳朵疼
<jiero> yunfan: 买了之后通知的。
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞, 你的是好设备, 跟qa350一个级别的了
<yunfan> ofan: 把耳朵切了送菜市场销售
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正推力确实够
<yunfan> jiero: 买了个什么？
<jiero> yunfan: 俄罗斯黑巧克力
<iMadper> ofan: 稍微用力撑一下, 就没那么紧了
<imtxc> ofan: 找本字典夹上
<ofan> e17+e09k 推理能到96mW/300ohm
 * jiero 这里有个奇怪的HP独立声卡
<ofan> iMadper: ....怎么用力
<ofan> 耳朵还长肌肉？
<iMadper> ofan: 用力拉开一些
<iMadper> ofan: 用手!
<ofan> iMadper: 塑料的啊
<iMadper> ofan: 有弹性的...
<ofan> 不敢使劲拉
<ofan> iMadper: nnnd 摆成两半找你去？
<iMadper> ofan: 找我可以
<iMadper> ofan: 我帮你粘上
<ofan> 880的接口很赞，6.x mm的接口扭下来就是3.5mm的
<ofan> iMadper: 开放式感觉不太安全
<imtxc> ofan: 大耳机全是这样吧。。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 安全...
<iMadper> ofan: 好多接口都这样的...
<ofan> imtxc: 哦，我不知道，这是我第一个大耳机
<ofan> iMadper: 怎么安全，看片都被人听到了
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 这个没办法. 监听很少用开放的
<jiero> 大耳机？
<jiero> ofan: 买的耳机到货了？
<ofan> jiero: 到了
<jiero> ofan: 抱歉，我以为你还没决定买啥。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我决定的很快
<yunfan> 有人用freenet不
<ofan> imtxc: 推荐你也搞个dt880 lol
<jiero> dt880 比我的电脑还贵
<imtxc> ofan: 我路上听的啊
<ofan> jiero: 你丫电脑不到$200?
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。
<iMadper> imtxc: 路上听, t70p
<jiero> ofan: $170
<ofan> imtxc: 路上听配个蓝牙入耳就行了
<iMadper> imtxc: dt1350
<ofan> 我出门都不带tf10，破线太烦
<jiero> ofan: 某些地方法律规定是不是不准街道上玩手机还是不准戴耳机？
<ofan> jiero: 不知道..
<jiero> ofan: 我戴着主席推荐的耳塞出门，那才是爽。
<jiero> ofan: 车声都很小。
<ofan> 耳塞还是入耳
<jiero> ofan: 真的隔音耳塞
<jiero> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.0NFsCf&id=15662875620
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 德国欧派克Ohropax color防噪音耳塞 睡眠耳塞 睡觉呼噜 学习用-淘宝网
<imtxc> ofan: iMadper 我现在不会中毒了
<imtxc> 你们就死了这条心吧
<imtxc> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 因为抗体多了，说明毒已经不毒了。
<ofan> imtxc: 你是有钱了
<imtxc> ofan: 我是没钱了………………
<jiero> imtxc: 你已经需要新的刺激了
<imtxc> ofan: 毒死也没钱啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也不会, 我打算等哪个月钱有富余的时候, 买箱子
<ofan> iMadper: 你该买胆机
<jiero> iMadper: 买箱子？
<iMadper> ofan: 不需要呀, 我直接买有源音箱
<jiero> iMadper: 去野外放音乐一起跳舞？
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 音箱
<ofan> 以显示尊贵壕的身份
<iMadper> jiero: 野外就算了....
<iMadper> ofan: imtxc 以前有胆放
<ofan> iMadper: 胆机有啥好？
<jiero> iMadper: 手拉式能播放10小时的音箱？
<jiero> 充电需要20小时
<iMadper> ofan: 没啥好呀, 都说胆机比石机暖, 有韵味
<jiero> 你们真行。。。听音乐系的。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 还可以自己换电子管玩
<ofan> 破管子很值钱的样子啊
<iMadper> ofan: 对
<iMadper> ofan: 不过效率不高吧?
<iMadper> ofan: 现在的数字功放效率更高一些
<iMadper> ofan: 推力巨大
<iMadper> ofan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.JkhxgG&id=15267007613&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=   类似这种
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 雅马哈RX-V373音响功放机 家用 功放机 大功率 AV数字功放送HDMI-tmall.com天猫
<ofan> iMadper: 弄个变压器就行
<jiero> 11.11似乎会促销
<iMadper> ofan: 变压器?
<imtxc> ofan: 管子很便宜啊
<ofan> iMadper: 记得学过放大电路
<jiero> imtxc: 你还是有余毒
<iMadper> ofan: 必须学过呀
<ofan> imtxc: 哦 不了解
<iMadper> 别折腾了, 就5寸有源监听最好了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:15 
<ofan> 关键现在音源码率都很低
 * gfrog 妈蛋，irssi的消息提醒竟然不好使了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 回去了？
<ofan> gfrog: weechat无视irssi
<gfrog> ofan: wechat 嘛？
<ofan> weechat
<ofan> 两个e
 * imtxc 同爱 wechat 和  weechat
<ofan> iMadper: cd码率最大多少
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:22 
<imtxc> 96K?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 为什么会让系统彻底死翘翘？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449885 系统：12.04 amd64 ，内核：3.2.0-55。ppa安装chrome stable，版本30。显卡intel 4500hd，nv（安装大黄蜂）。 好像三四个月前的版本，chrome应该是26，我不太确定，很正常。 最近三四个月，chrome启动后，30分钟内必定死机。键盘无任
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:24 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:26 
<kingbo> 。。。。。。
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog: .. .. ..
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:40 
<iMadper> ofan: 一般都是1500左右吧
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:52 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:54 
<ofan> iMadper: 一半是44.1k/16bit
<ofan> 700多k
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • SOL太阳能ubuntu笔记本只要2170rmb~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449887 首款太阳能笔记本sol曝光：续航10小时 售350美元 10月8日消息，据国外媒体报道，加拿大公司Wewi日前推出一款太阳能供电的笔记本电脑Sol， 该设备据称只要通过太阳能充电2小时，便可使用10小时， 售价350美元。 高端大气上档次,低
<iMadper> ofan: 双声道....
<iMadper> ofan: 还要*2
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  14:58 
<ofan> o
<^k^> gfrog: .. .. ..
<ofan> 我下的flac都是500多k左右
<iMadper> ofan: flac还要解压缩的
<ofan> iMadper: 应该就算一个声道就行了
<iMadper> ofan: 无损压缩, 完全解压缩回你的wav
<ofan> iMadper: 都是解压的吧
<iMadper> ofan: mp3有损了, 没法完美还原
<ofan> 看片去~
<imtxc> ofan: 用开放式看片儿？
<yunfan> iMadper: 最大的损失在采样阶段好吧
<ofan> imtxc: 正规片
<ofan> yunfan: 说对了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  15:05 
 * gfrog 擦，终于好了。
<zhugentan> 终于进来了
<yunfan> ofan: 所以说年轻人要加强自身修养 装逼也是要讲科学的
<zhugentan> hello
<ofan> yunfan: 啧啧 表扬一句就傲娇了
<jiero> yunfan ofan 两个都健身去吧
<^k^> zhugentan:点点点.  15:12 
<zhugentan> ;-)
<yunfan> ofan: 啪啪啪
<jiero> gfrog 你终于没后缀了
<gfrog> jiero: 这就加上。
<iMadper> gfrog: ....
<jiero> iMadper: 好孩子啊。
<jiero> 有谁装了 支付宝钱包？
<wiiw> jiero: 我
<jiero> wiiw: 免单，怎么搞，给你个名额吧。。。 http://m.alipay.com/I/FKMDD
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 手机支付宝
<jiero> 或者这个只能给我免单。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 不知道
<yunfan> wiiw: ikk?
<wiiw> jiero: 几毛钱的便宜吧,不用折腾.
<wiiw> yunfan: 机密
<yunfan> wiiw: 毛 就是你
<wiiw> yunfan: 我盗用他的帐号而已
<yunfan> 胡说 我记得你是学生 到底是你大还是 happyaron 大？
<wiiw> yunfan: 我的毕业设计是 家具木制品自动切割生产(属于3D打印)
<yunfan> wiiw: 额  这么先进 木制品居然也能3d打印
<yunfan> wiiw: 你是把木屑板材重新包装个名字吧
<wiiw> yunfan: 名字不是重点,实际经济价值才是
<yunfan> wiiw: 我想看看论文
<MeaCulpa> 我想看看木质材料怎么粘合的
<MeaCulpa> 切割不是问题，组装才是难点
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 对
<MeaCulpa> 需要可以适应变化的高精度机器人
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 对,要求很高的,其实就是人工智能
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 或者你可以让木材金属化，创造出除了木屑，木板以外的第三种形式，聚合工程
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 3d打印现在还停留在切割，要做到聚合，非常男
<MeaCulpa> 除非先切割出模具然后在灌制
<MeaCulpa> 木屑灌制又是难题，现有的材料容易成型的都难以控制木屑流体...还没找到比如聚苯乙烯和铝这样的完美搭配
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 有机械手臂,有摄像头辅助定位,有距离感应器,有温度感应器
<yunfan> wiiw: p呢 粘合是关键
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 你这是毫无材料科学基础的空想...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 看他论文不就晓得了
<wiiw> yunfan: 可以用螺栓,螺丝,很多方法都可以
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 木头可不是金属和高分子石油原料
<yunfan> wiiw: 你确定你这样是3d打印？
<wiiw> yunfan: 比3D打印牛多了啊
<yunfan> 还是非单元化的增材制造而已
<wiiw> yunfan: 输入几张autocad的3D图纸,几天时间之后,成品自动快递给买家
<yunfan> wiiw: 我知道你丫怎么想了 你是增材制造 那些材料有各种components 就跟搭积木那样
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那粘合和运输很难啊
<yunfan> 所以你才可以有预制好的充满木屑的木板
<yunfan> tmd
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 他这个跟湖南那个造房子一样的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 机器人连半成品重心都很难计算...
<yunfan> 为了忽悠才加个3d打印的名字
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个应该模型里可以算出来吧？
<MeaCulpa> 恩，其实比3d打印还难，何必屈尊...
<yunfan> 模型都在那 材料也是自己的 肯定算得出来的
<imtxc> firefox 垃圾
 * MeaCulpa 又饿了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我觉得肯定会有一种编译器 把你的3d模型数据编译成使用这种基础components来制造的指令文件 这就比3d打印一格一格来得快多了
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 机器人不用算重心吧? 直接2个手臂就把物体抓起来了
<yunfan> wiiw: 你这是想当然 如果是个圆球呢
<yunfan> 你手臂抓那里？ 全抓上面 那就掉下来了
<yunfan> 还是要考虑物理因素的
<wiiw> yunfan: 手臂有好几个,可以自己给自己换手臂,带有不同手指.
<yunfan> wiiw: 额 你这是我想到个问题你就加个新方案 但是又引入新问题 比如如何自己给自己换手臂呢
<wiiw> yunfan: 有吸盘手指,抓握手指,脸盆手指,卡口手指,足球球门手指
<wiiw> yunfan: 给自己换手臂已经解决了,就是木制品的组装.usb3.0接口
<wiiw> 或 can 总线
 * farfatfay ]
<yunfan> wiiw: 没论文就是忽悠
<wiiw> yunfan: 那倒是
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 两个手臂，你手臂上要摩擦材料吧
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 否则你木头表明就坏了
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 现在的工业，机械臂操作的都是未喷漆的东西
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 你的木头下了生产线就有洞洞了
<imtxc> adam8157: debian 以前有一次 dist-update 的时候中间出错了，很多工具自动卸载之后没有装上，然后系统就三天两头崩溃，有啥办法么，在 dist-update 一次？
<adam8157> imtxc: apt-get dist-upgrade
<imtxc> 这个操作风险好高啊。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我司agent给我安排住在张江...
<imtxc> 每次 dist-upgrade 时候总是不顺利啊，各种错误
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 是的,材料科学.仿生材料
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 硅胶不错
<wiiw> 硅胶手套
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 可以4个手臂,接口有预留
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449888 surface pro装ubuntu13麒麟wifi驱动坏的 统计信息: 发表于 由 caintykki — 2013-10-10 15:39
<wiiw> adam8157: 没事,gnome桌面起不来就安装个kde,或xfce
<adam8157> wiiw: ?
<wiiw> adam8157: 发错人了,发给 imtxc
<imtxc> adam8157: awesome 各种崩溃，firefox 各种崩溃，只有重装能搞定？
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 对付木制品,可以用木头做的手臂. 只要第一个机器可以运行了,给自己生产一个手臂就ok
<adam8157> imtxc: 日行一善
<adam8157> imtxc: 积累人品
<imtxc> wiiw: 发给我的啥
<wiiw> imtxc: 当我没说吧.我忘了,没啥
<imtxc> ||||
<yunfan> wiiw: 你特么又double手臂了
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃用systemtap不?
<wiiw> yunfan: double手臂?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我用kprobe, systemtap就是基于kprobe的
<iMadper> adam8157: archlinux里面没有这货... 要自己弄, 好麻烦...
<iMadper> adam8157: archlinux的kernel默认也没开config_kprobe
<adam8157> iMadper: 这都不开? 还搞个蛋啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀... 蛋疼
<iMadper> adam8157: 算我没说... 开了....
<iMadper> adam8157: ... nnnnd....
<adam8157> iMadper: 我就说怎么可能不开...
<iMadper> adam8157: 进程hang住了, 会打印说xx进程hang住超过xx秒, 你知道是哪个函数不?
<adam8157> iMadper: 知道, 猛的想不起来
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你慢慢想...
<yunfan> wiiw: 你之前说两个手臂就好了 现在说4条 不是double么 过一针估计你又要改口说8条了
<iMadper> adam8157: lxr关了好像, 本来想上去查
<yunfan> wiiw: 最后你终于研制出了我国地一台蜈蚣机器人
<wiiw> yunfan: 4条是为了给自己拆卸手臂方便啊
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 忙完了？
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 后天？ cc freeflying
<adam8157> gfrog_meeting: 其实没, 但是我决定休息了
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting, 后天啥时候
<iMadper> adam8157: 找到文件了
<gfrog_meeting> freeflying: 中午行吗？ 只能晚上吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_meeting: 还有谁
<yunfan> wiiw: 毛
<wiiw> yunfan: 万一2个手都是吸盘手指,就不能给自己换了.所以至少保证有1到2个手臂是抓握手指
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 没了吧，还有谁？
<adam8157> gfrog_meeting: 飞了没
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 飞毛儿？
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 没，没变化
<iMadper> adam8157: static void check_hung_task(struct task_struct *t, unsigned long timeout)
<yunfan> wiiw: 你果然读的是忽悠学院
<wiiw> yunfan: 我是卧底
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一跟你说话你就跑了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你也并非好人
<yunfan> wiiw: 既然你毕业了 现在混那里？
<adam8157> yunfan: 突然来这么一句
<yunfan> adam8157: 刚好看到你说胖子
<wiiw> yunfan: 我要去写论文了..
<yunfan> wiiw: 是电视购物吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚回来
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啪
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 壕赶快hangout
<MeaCulpa> imtxc:
<adam8157> gfrog: chrome的hangouts插件还必须google+, 真是擦啊
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才跟 freeflying 试了下内部的hangout，一样很爽。
<imtxc> ca
<imtxc> 高端啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: G+这货也能用？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 坚决不加
 * MeaCulpa G的东西用起来鼠标里程越来越长
 * MeaCulpa 不健康
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 手机上面的 talk 越来越变态，现在直接没法用了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: IM时代过去了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我都不知道西方人怎么用IM, 难道是whatsapp? facebook im?
<yunfan> adam8157: 用我室友开发的http://easymeeting.us/
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Easymeeting - The Easiest Group Video Chat
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 环聊这玩意儿符合老外的习惯？
<yunfan> adam8157: 只需要一个现代浏览器就行 支持webrtc
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道，我圈几下手腕就卡住了
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 西方人直接短信吧,免费短信
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 到处是WIFI
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实圈子这概念很适合中国人来着 可惜google要跟贵国对着干
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 短信不能群聊吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没想法...
<yunfan> 西方人喜欢语音吧
<imtxc> 能用回以前的 gtalk 就好了
<yunfan> 据说要加入免费sms了
<yunfan> 在想用python的pickle语言应该能玩玩
<yunfan> http://easymeeting.us/xxx  MeaCulpa 来试试啊 我在用手机呢
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ EasyMeeting - the easiest video group chat
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 什么意思，手机浏览器就能访问摄像头？？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 打开了啥都没
<imtxc> gfrog: sigh.... 每天路过看看美女助理
<gfrog> imtxc: 出息
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实我最近发现跟她关系不错的一女的也特萌特漂亮，不过丫也有对象而
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 屁都没
<imtxc> 西二旗跟三里屯的单身美女数量差距太大了……………………
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸
<imtxc> bluezd: 大不录
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 三里屯不就是晚上有无聊的外交官么...
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 不撸则倒
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 草 你没看到我？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 毛都没
 * bluezd 大家好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你刚才没进去 不能怪我 我现在关闭了
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 这个不文艺啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 出息
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<adam8157> 我给过正解的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: http://i.imm.io/1i0JW.png
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ image/png
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 你那个太暴力
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...难道要Windows?
<imtxc> gfrog: 我刷机之后装了无声相机了，等着
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱，想你了啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 出息
<imtxc> gfrog: 长发及腰啊，你看你也麻
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 换chrome
<gfrog> bluezd: momo，快去找 iMadper
<imtxc> gfrog: 徐总的 office 在哪呢，拜访一下去 lol
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<gfrog> imtxc: 三楼，左手边走到头的屋子，进去以后右手走到头
 * bluezd 假期综合症调整不过来啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 从来不用那货
<adam8157> bluezd: your period
<yunfan> 那就没办法了
<adam8157> 徐总是谁
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧没看懂
<gfrog> imtxc: 上楼左转走到头，进屋子再右转走到头。
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 的基友，他俩在 weibo 上直播了一起gaoji 的过程
<gfrog> imtxc: 中间好像有几道门。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧…………
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦。
<bluezd> gfrog: 基友满天下啊你
<gfrog> bluezd: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 30羊在淘宝买了1年的evernote premium
<if_else> 你们都不用干活 。。。
<adam8157> mohli: 茉莉 momo
<gfrog> mohli: momo
<yunfan> if_else: 干啥活？
<if_else> yunfan: 搞机，或，撸代码呗 。。。
<imtxc> if_else: 活长发及腰么
<if_else> imtxc: 不明真相 。。。
<yunfan> if_else: 你在那里混？
<yunfan> 富士康？
<if_else> yunfan: A
<if_else> yunfan: 求被买。
<yunfan> if_else: 对你不了解 昨天倒是我司有招运维
<if_else> yunfan: 你们是啥厂 ？
<yunfan> if_else: 哈药九场
<if_else> yunfan: 。。。不懂 。。。
<bluezd> 东厂
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么我使用ssh会这样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449889 为什么我使用ssh会这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-10-10 16:45
 * yunfan 我也不懂我编的是啥场
<mohli> adam8157: gfrog, 土豪，
<mohli> 聚餐啊？
<yunfan> 如何在QQ群中被人刮目相看：第一步，突然在群里说：“所以强核力所赋予物质的质量和由希格斯场阐释的部分是相互独立的对吧？” 第二步，赶快接着说：“不好意思发错群了。”
<adam8157> "是的" "哦"
<imtxc> 呵呵
<imtxc> adam8157: 用  wget 或者 axel 下载大文件的时候（超过 2G）下载一段时间之后 X 就崩溃了，然后 startx 之后系统各种错误，有可能是硬盘的原因么
<imtxc> 下载超过 2G 必挂
<adam8157> 呵呵
<imtxc> ……………………
<imtxc> 群主呢，管管  adam8157
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 我现在晚上基本都不吃了，所以不用考虑晚上吃啥的问题了
<lucky__> bluezd: 不吃不会饿吗
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 活着还有什么意义...
<bluezd> lucky__: 减肥
<lucky__> MeaCulpa: +1
<imtxc> bluezd: 绝食的胖子只能成为一个死胖子
<imtxc> http://www.ittime.com.cn/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=28&id=5406
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ IT也疯狂：是时候跟胖作战了 - 锐评 - IT时代周刊--一本有独家见解的杂志！
<yunfan> bluezd: 如果你能忍受这种 为何当初你能胖起来呢
<MeaCulpa> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3622.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 国家知识产权局幻灯片被指用盗版系统制作-月光博客
<bluezd> yunfan: 试问世上有多少人能经受住诱惑呢 ?
<MeaCulpa> 还好魔都美食匮乏
<MeaCulpa> 餐馆一半台湾人开一半东北人开
<MeaCulpa> 大部分都难吃
<yil> bluezd: 真好奇你在帝都是怎么胖起来的。。。。。
<imtxc> yil: 胖跟位置有关系？
<yunfan> 我觉得以后可能会出一种纳米清理脂肪细胞的技术
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不用，暴力洗肠即可
<yil> imtxc: 帝都环境比较艰苦～在家胖起来比较能理解
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 人都是想可以胡吃海喝 又不用受罪减肥的
<yunfan> http://juetuzhi.net/2013/10/jue-tu-8131.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 突然觉得我以前吃过的烤串都弱爆了！ | 掘图志
<MeaCulpa> 帝都不是不让烧饭了么
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 别让烤串儿就行了
<imtxc> 满大街烤，烤好吃点也就不说了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 吃馒头就是了 国营馒头场
<yunfan> 爱党爱国爱环境
<yunfan> 节约光荣 浪费可耻
 * imtxc 升级系统，希望成功，呵呵
 * adam8157 今天很饿
<adam8157> bluezd: 你胖了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 胖了一点
<imtxc> adam8157: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217332/
<imtxc> adam8157: dist-upgrate 的时候段错误了，然后这样了
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么破
<freeflying> imtxc, 不都告诉你了吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 。。。
<gfrog_not_here> 今天结束地早，腿儿回家
<imtxc> -f install 之后TMD一堆毛病
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 那地你确实能腿着回了
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> adam8157: 呵呵。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的 apt-get 一旦执行时间超过5 分钟，肯定会段错误
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 你也是debian了吗？
<jiero> 阿里巴巴果然进军金融了
<imtxc> jiero: debian 好久了，笔记本儿出毛病好久了也
<jiero> 金融真无聊。
<jiero> 有这种行业
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<bluezd> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu12.04 安装在平板电脑，触控功能，可以用么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449891 如果，ubuntu12.04 LTS 系统成功安装在平板电脑。 触控功能，光线感应， 重力感应，陀螺仪，这些平板电脑才会实现的功能。 ubuntu12.04 LTS 系统可以使用么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-10 17:58
<jiero> imtxc: 我是懒惰党
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你算不算玩hifi的
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在要被这太破本玩死了
<jiero> imtxc: 比我的好对把？
<jiero> imtxc: 我这本到现在还过热
<imtxc> jiero: 一不小心，就死机了。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 只能强制u关机我擦擦
<jiero> imtxc: 司机不够好
<jiero> imtxc: 鸭。
<jiero> imtxc: 要求公司换电脑
<imtxc> jiero: 是自己的
<imtxc> jiero: 备份配置，完了砸
<yunfan> 阿里巴巴进军保险行业不错的
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 平板电脑双启动，怎样安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449892 在不删除原有平板电脑windows系统的前提下， 怎样把ubuntu12.04 LTS安装在平板电脑？ 也就是说： 平板电脑既可以使用，原有windows系统。 也可以使用ubuntu12.04 LTS！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-10 18:13
<MengXingHun> asdasd
<MengXingHun> ?
<MengXingHun> afsad
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu13.04下的lubuntu netbook能删除吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449893 如题， 另：如何更改启动画面，或者根本就不要启动画面，全部文字显示，。。。也就是说，我想出现的第一个图形界面就是登录的时候，这个可以实现吗？求高手解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 crescently — 2013-10-10 18:36
<jiero> 双十忘记了是不是该庆祝
<GODDOG> 应该
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • cd //和cd/区别是什么?为什么会存在//这种目录? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449894 cd //和cd/区别是什么?为什么会存在//这种目录? 命令行提示符提示的目录是"//",难道提示符失灵了? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-10-10 19:10
<LoveFish> 123
<jiero> 难道只有我用国产耳机么
<jiero> 发现我 下载的歌曲中 josh woodward 是绝对最常见的名字。。。
<jiero> 付给他
<jiero> $3
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 机房升级安装 Fcitx 搜狗拼音和五笔 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=295835 机房升级安装 Fcitx 搜狗拼音和五笔 总共有37台机子要安装，需要通过代理才能上网 1、找个样机修改源列表，添加ppa到/etc/apt/sources.list Code: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ub
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你听啥音乐？
<jiero> gfrog 做什么运动？
<gfrog> jiero: nani？
<jiero> gfrog 你在家做什么运动中？
<gfrog> jiero: 仰卧起坐
<jiero> gfrog 我决定学街舞
<adam8157> imtxc_away: 修好没
<jiero> adam8157: 当父亲了没？
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 快了快了
<adam8157> jiero: 妹子都没有啊
<jiero> adam8157: 从有妹子到有孩子可以在11个月之内的。
<jiero> adam8157: 我现在很好奇，你喜欢什么。
<jusss> adam8157: 像moto这种锁死了bootloader的手机刷机和没锁死bootloader的手机刷机有什么不同？
<adam8157> jiero: 喜欢游泳
<adam8157> jusss: 从不刷机
<jiero> adam8157: 游泳把妹啊
<adam8157> jiero: 都是男人和大妈
<jusss> darkwhite: 锁不锁bootloader感觉没用呀，该刷还是刷呀
<jiero> adam8157: 我哥从泳池里钓到一个大龄剩女 -
<jiero> adam8157: lol
<jiero> adam8157: 所以，这种可能性存在地
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: linkedin咋还不改成外包
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司花生, 性质外包 哈哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 北京市公安局的网上申请做的太奇葩了
<freeflying> 用IE居然都不行
<jiero> freeflying: 各个部门串通
<freeflying> 不至于吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃申请啥？ 北京visa？
<freeflying> gfrog, 港澳通行证签注
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃要去HK了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 11月的ODS
 * gfrog 港澳通行证还木发给我。。
<happyaron> ods是what？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，我也想去。。
<freeflying> gfrog, 找你老板啊，不过这次貌似难了
<gfrog> freeflying: 唉唉，估计够呛
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周再看
<freeflying> happyaron, ooxx design summit
<happyaron> 。。。
<railly> //clear
<adam8157> freeflying: 那要用什么
 * adam8157 求可以肉翻的会
<jusss> adam8157: blackhat
 * gfrog_not_here 妈蛋啊，该死的网络。
<adam8157> gfrog: 渣渣网路
<gfrog> adam8157: 球20M宽带。
<jiero> gfrog: 球8M宽带
<imtxc> adam8157: 当然没修好
<imtxc> adam8157: 明天了换个硬盘重装
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚买的电脑硬盘就挂了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 老电脑
<imtxc> adam8157: 以前的笔记本，这个问题困扰好久了
<imtxc> apt-get 都会段错误 有时候 gcc 也会段错误。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 二手卖掉吧, 硬盘当做尸体
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈？你新买的x230坏掉了？！
<imtxc> adam8157: 卖不了几个钱，搬公司用呢，硬盘是去年买廉价丧门星SSD
<imtxc> gfrog: 想什么呢…………
<imtxc> gfrog: 以前的笔记本，系统一天崩溃三次，受不鸟了
<gfrog> imtxc: 。。。 扔掉
<adam8157> imtxc: 不理解你们, 我自己希望东西越精简越好, 尤其旧的破烂儿...
<gfrog> imtxc: 莫名其妙的段错误，memtest86跑下吧，八成内存有坏块
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽帽的文档真完善啊。内牛满面
<imtxc> gfrog: 内存儿………… 不至于吧，我以为是硬盘的问题呢。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 内存完了。你完了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你傻了？ 时不时段错误跟硬盘有毛线关系
<imtxc> gfrog: 也对
<imtxc> gfrog: 有时候一不留神，就死机了，然后键盘除了电源键其它的都不起作用了
<imtxc> 现在内存这么贵，内存怎么能坏。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我倒宁愿是硬盘坏了
<jiero> imtxc: 买人家卖不出去的2GB条就没问题了
<jiero> imtxc: 40以内得到
<imtxc> jiero: 。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 别卖
<yunfan> 硬盘的马达很好 留着自己用
<imtxc> gfrog, adam8157 , iMadper 那不管用任何软件下载大文件的时候，像一个 4G 的文件下载 60% 左右之后，系统也就挂了，是什么原因？
<imtxc> 用什么工具下载都会挂， 就算下载完， md5 也对应不上
<adam8157> imtxc: nsa看不下去你下载那种东西
<imtxc> adam8157: 乖，老实帮忙分析下，这个不是硬盘的原因么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 码农，自己分析一下嘛。
<_ak> 有用python的没有？我遇到个编码问题。
<imtxc> 下载错误的问题感觉像是硬盘原因
<imtxc> 或者内存儿松了？ 硬盘儿松了？
<jackness> 天天写代码的感觉真棒啊  各位晚上好
<_ak> 得到一个字节流，decode后是一个字典，dict[key]得到的是一个莫名其妙的字符串，必须要用str(dict[key])才行，但是如果把函数复制到terminal里去执行，dict[key]又能正常得到字符串，这是为什么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 谁下片儿还看 md5....
<jackness> 什么啊
<_ak> 有没有人遇到过跟我同样的问题？加个str()问题是解决了，但是不知道原因是什么。
<yunfan> _ak: 把那个奇怪的字符串打印出来给我看看
<_ak> 是乱码。我得到的是字节流，全部转成latin-1，这样得到的字典里，value部分是固定长度的乱码，但是当我写在.py文件里dict[key]返回的时候，返回的好像是又编码了一边的乱码，长度上有丢失。
<_ak> 如果再在外面裹一个str()，就是我期望得到的乱码字符串。
<_ak> 可是如果把全部函数复制到terminal里，就不需要str()。
<yunfan> 如果你不照我说的做 我没办法帮你啊
<_ak> 等等，我改回去运行一下。
<_ak> 这里发不出去......
<_ak> 都是乱码没法发，我截个图？
<_ak> http://imagebin.org/273287
<_ak> 这个是dict[key]得到的字符串。
<_ak> http://imagebin.org/273288
<_ak> nodes部分是latin-1编码的字符串。
<_ak> 这个字典就是原始字节流按latin-1编码得到的。
 * kingbo 我记得xp是多网卡可以对应多DNS的，我们的resolv.conf只能有一个吗？
<imtxc> kingbo: 多配几个不就行了。。。
<_ak> 一行一个。
<jusss> kingbo: 自己搭个dns server吧
<kingbo> 应该是不同路由不同DNS吧
<_ak> 大神们，我发那俩图有人知道原因么？我type(dict[nodes])返回的也是str类，输出不会被再编码呀，为什么打印出来就是不对呢？
<eexpress> _ak: 没看明白啥问题
<_ak> 就是有一个字典d = {'nodes': 'abcdefghijklmn'}，我执行print(d['nodes'])输出的却是‘lsefidf’
<_ak> 连长度都变了。
<_ak> http://imagebin.org/273288
<_ak> http://imagebin.org/273287
<_ak> 273288是字典，273287是执行
<_ak> print(dict['nodes'])
<_ak> 输出的结果。奇葩。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • current->uid = 0 怎么和root权限联系起来的?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449899 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36744 在内核源码中插入了一个小改动wait4: 'if ((options == (__WCLONE|__WALL)) && (current->uid = 0)) ...'它看起来似乎是一个无害的错误检查代码，但细心的读者会注意到，第一行最后是uid = 0而不是== 0，它实际上
<jiero> 听声音听到耳朵痛。。。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • win8平板，怎样安装ubuntu12.04 LTS? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449900 http://www.mwin8.com/surface-pro-linux.html http://www.asus.com.cn/Tablets_Mobile/A ... t#overview 这款win系统平板，可以安装ubuntu系统么？ 怎样安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-10 22:21
<carl_> hello, testing
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> ca
<iMadper> carl_: ...
 * jiero 看看 iMadper 的心充血了没
<iMadper> jiero: 啊?
<jiero> iMadper: 我太宅了
<iMadper> jiero: 我更宅
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 这还能比？
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<iMadper> jiero: 我是发自内心的抵触出去
<jiero> iMadper: 我抵制无目的的出去——
<jiero> iMadper: 因为都是没目的的，所以，走不了
<mouser_whit> 这情景让我想起了一副老图
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<iMadper> jiero: 想去ebay排个耳机
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • win8系统平板电脑，怎样安装ubuntu12.04 LTS? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449901 http://tech.163.com/12/0117/05/7NURERJ7000915BD.html http://www.mwin8.com/surface-pro-linux.html http://www.asus.com.cn/Tablets_Mobile/A ... t#overview 这款 win8 系统平板，可以安装ubuntu系统么？ 怎样安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-10 22:34
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，你不用 debian
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beyerdynamic-DT-1350-On-Ear-Headphones-/171142867453?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item27d8e8e9fd
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Beyerdynamic DT 1350 on Ear Headphones 4010118702075 | eBay
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没事。。
<imtxc> iMadper: wps 装了之后居然卸载不能，忘了以前怎么操作的了
<iMadper> imtxc: yaourt -R wps
<imtxc> iMadper: yaourt 里面有 wps？
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<jiero> iMadper: 那就拍呗。
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞！
<iMadper> jiero: 运费怎么这么贵?
<jiero> iMadper: 32RMB？
<jiero> 哦 $39
<jiero> iMadper: 想那么多高素质耳机。因为你碰多了么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 因为, 听过, 但是买不起, 所以想要
<jiero> iMadper: 用最烂的耳机，换掉所有音乐收藏，重新来过。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 不过, 好多歌完全听不下去
<jiero> iMadper: 我今天才意识到原来最终幻想系以前的音乐很好。
<iMadper> jiero: 我很少听音乐...
<iMadper> jiero: 我就是听流行曲
<jiero> iMadper: 如果总是感觉乐器比人声更近，是什么情况为啥我总是这个感觉？
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 我没经历过这种感觉...
<imtxc> iMadper: debian 64 位里面装个 wps 真蛋疼
<jiero> iMadper:  http://bt.ocremix.org/torrents/Chrono_Symphonic.torrent 试试这个，老外的怪歌，曾用来吓唬女孩子
<jiero> iMadper: 我不知道怎么划分类型
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<iMadper> jiero: 试试看.
<iMadper> downloading
 * iMadper 先去睡觉
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> 这么早
<imtxc> jiero: wps 好奇葩，安装之后 dpkg 总是报错, 然后 apt-get remove 卸载之后 wps 照样可以用，但是那个错误没了。。。
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 明天还上班呢.
 * iMadper 睡觉
<jiero> imtxc: 记得下载了一次tar好像，然后删除了
<railly> 如何获得更详细的c库函数解释
 * jiero 对 wps 没记忆
<railly> man cFunction 只有一点点
<jiero> 都睡吧。
<jiero> 我去晒衣服了
<jiero> 你们太弱了
<jiero> 如果不每天洗衣服就太弱了！
<jiero> 就不能每天晒衣服了
<jiero> iMadper: 原来是我以前下载的 remix
<jiero> 不算高度鬼哭
<carl_> exit
<jackness> 你们好悠闲啊 我都懒得洗衣服
<happyaron> http://cloudfront.debian.net
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Debian Mirrors via Amazon CloudFront
<GODDOG> 早
<gebjgd> @刘芮东：今天最惨烈新闻：河北男子无钱手术自锯病腿。一把钢锯、一把小水果刀、再把毛巾缠在一把痒痒挠上咬在嘴里，保定硬汉郑艳良用这三样简单的工具，给自己做截肢手术锯掉患怪病的右腿。为忍住疼痛他咬掉了四颗槽牙。
<gebjgd> @东老二：今天领导来公司视察，那帮孙子全他妈扑上去跟一群哈巴狗似的，唯独只有我一个人跪了下来
<knownbad> 经典？
<gebjgd> knownbad: archos出新的手掌遊戲機了
 * wintrace 失眠中
<wintrace> 早上好
<gebjgd> wintrace: 多擼
<gebjgd> wintrace: 就能睡覺
<gebjgd> 12月8日就到克拉玛依大火18年祭了，还记得那句响彻寰宇的话吗？“学生们不要动，让领导先走！”796名师生全部陷入火海，其中288位中小学生和 36位老师遇难，132人烧伤致残。而在场的几十个当地领导离逃生门最远，却无—伤亡。无耻，永远烙印在官僚那张残忍狰狞的脸上。12月8日就到克拉玛依大火18年祭了，还记得那句响彻寰宇的话吗？“学ç
<knownbad> 克拉玛依是哪里?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 新疆
<knownbad> http://www.360doc.com/content/09/0205/20/84177_2468229.shtml
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 克拉玛依大火中“让领导先走“的，竟然升任市长!
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/kFa3xl
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ YouTube - 克拉玛依大火"学生们不要动，让领导先走"
<gebjgd> knownbad: welcome to china
<gebjgd> knownbad: XD
<knownbad> 应该出个学生家长把领导干掉就是了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 幹掉又怎麼樣  天朝到處都是這樣
<knownbad> 得让当官的知道拿别人的命开玩笑自个也会没命。   要不他/她怕啥？
<knownbad> 还真等舆论啊？
<alvin_rxg> Linux odroidu2 3.0.68 #1 SMP Mon Mar 18 17:45:18 PDT 2013 armv7l GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> 今晚怎么这么长嘞
<knownbad> 你飞机打多了呗。
<alvin_rxg> available frequency steps: 2.00 GHz, 1.92 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.70 GHz, 1.60 GHz, 1.50 GHz, 1.40 GHz, 1.30 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1.10 GHz, 1000 MHz, 900 MHz, 800 MHz, 700 MHz, 600 MHz, 500 MHz, 400 MHz, 300 MHz, 200 MHz
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又沒啥網絡的  買這個玩意幹嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 89刀買的ß
<gebjgd> ？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 网络有了呀。ethernet 直接连接上去。然后 atheros 共享出来的
<alvin_rxg> 本来想把 debian 的 package 重新编译一下加个 802.11n 上去。然后老是报错，就不搞了。将就着用。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是說你的有流量限制
<alvin_rxg> 那又如何？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 當nas?
<alvin_rxg>  + route
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 接個音箱 mpd
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我就一个音响，这儿玩游戏也要用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 玩遊戲要什麼音箱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 耳麥
<alvin_rxg> :-/  daddy 千叮嘱万叮咛，尽量不要用耳麦…
<^k^> 05:03
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:03
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-11
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于sort -k命令的问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449905 sort -t' ' -k3 -k2 ~/UX/EX3/fruits 9 Rennes bananes 10 60 Lille bananes 8,1 8 Nice oranges 3.5 56 Marseille oranges 5,4 56 Lyon oranges 5,8 12 Paris poires 2.9 31 Angers pommes 1,5 78 Nice pommes 3,1 45 Marseille pommes 4.5 7 Paris raisins 10.3 为什么～使用上面这个命令得不到理想结果～而当用
<^k^> ─> sort -t' ' -k3,3 -k2 ~/UX/EX3/fruits 反而可以得到理想结果～ sort -k 这个命令究竟怎么用呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • edubuntu ,win7双系统启动遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449906 大家好。之前本上是win 7和linux deepin ,后安装的linux ,单独设置了boot 分区，装在了硬盘下（安装boot 时有两个选项，一个是硬盘标识一个是win 7loader 下）。今天想用u盘装ubuntu 13.10,中间一切正常，但是把boot 安装在win 7loader 下，到最后
<kingbo> 早安
<hoxily> kingbo: Moo~~
<kingbo> hoxily:同志们好
<Opera> Mono
<Opera> Jiero
<Opera> gebjgd:在干嘛？
<Opera> gebjgd：推荐你用Opera浏览器，
<Opera> gebjgd：http://www.opera.com/zh-cn/computer
<^k^> Opera ... ⇪ 下载适用于计算机的 Opera - Opera Software
<OperaQ> 都在干嘛？
<OperaQ> Gebjgd
 * gfrog 早啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没钱做手术 自己做 止痛药应该可以买点吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 喜闻乐见，刚跑了下 memtest86, 有无数个 error
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/3249ac8a/sc/17/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F36752/story01.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Solidot | 飞行员突然病故乘客驾机安全着陆
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么跑? 要重启去跑?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: cpu的问题还是内存的问题?
<imtxc> iMadper: 应该是内存问题吧，我看不太懂
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正一堆 error
<imtxc> 跑完看起来要一段时间，中午再跑
<iMadper> imtxc: 截图发过来呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 没法截图。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 谁说无法截图的？ 你难道没手机？
<yunfan> 而且memtest好像会生成个报告文件
<imtxc> yunfan: iMadper http://imagebin.org/273351
<imtxc> 这是跑了几分钟后的结果
<imtxc> 渣手机，拍的照片咋这么大
<imtxc> 我想知道的是这内存还有救不
<iMadper> imtxc: 没玩过, 不知道...
<yunfan> imtxc: 重新换一套吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 换一套什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 这是你的x230????
 * gfrog 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 不像呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 早.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是啊，以前的老本儿
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<imtxc> gfrog: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就对了
<gfrog> imtxc: momo
 * iMadper 反 momo gfrog
<yunfan> imtxc: 内存啊 虽然错误不多 不过内存现在又不贵 没必要
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<yunfan> iMadper: 那图上不是写着 lenovo t400嘛
<imtxc> 找金士顿换条子去
<iMadper> yunfan: 没注意看
<imtxc> yunfan: 估计我那图太大，他就没打开。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我是职业性的搜集信息
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个原装就配8G内存？ 那当初还是高配啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 当初升级的
<yunfan> imtxc: 换下来的内存条别仍 笔记本的这种估计会升级 你这不是单条的吧？
<imtxc> yunfan: 你为 NSA 工作？
<imtxc> 4×2
<yunfan> imtxc: 翻译问题 应该是professional
<yunfan> imtxc: 那别仍 过一针还会有人升级你可以挂在淘宝上卖
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该有保修
<imtxc> yunfan: 我得换
<monson> iMadper, where are you...
<monson> iMadper, RH irc and ping me please...
<iMadper> monson: you can always ping me by "/msg cxie ping"
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> 擦！！
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<imtxc> 破内存去售后要反厂一个月
<imtxc> NND
<chenwl> @^k^
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<huntxu> iMadper: cxie是啥
<iMadper> huntxu: 我也不知道... 随机数
<huntxu> ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我以前的nick, 嘲笑IE
<yunfan> imtxc: 内存都终身的 他要是服务太好了 谁还买新内存？
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<yunfan> imtxc: 脑子是自己的 多动不会花钱的
<chenwl> elementary OS超好看
<yunfan> 更关注好用
<chenwl> 用起来也不错啊
<chenwl> 基于12.04
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有什么平铺式的wm像win8那种风格的？
<chenwl> yunfan: xmonad XD
<chenwl> 怎么召唤机器人？
<chenwl> google bot
<chenwl> > bot
<^k^> chenwl:["(eval):1:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:859:in `block in evaluate'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:858:in `evaluate'", "./irc.rb:580:in `block in check_dic'"]
<chenwl> 不是吧，就这么罢工了
<chenwl> > reboot
<^k^> chenwl:["(eval):1:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:859:in `block in evaluate'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:858:in `evaluate'", "./irc.rb:580:in `block in check_dic'"]
<yunfan> chenwl: 你说的我很怀疑
<chenwl> yunfan: 怀疑什么
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/255953.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [视频]Disney Research开发出纸式发电机 可点亮书本中的LED_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<chenwl> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> chenwl ... ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<chenwl> > bot
<^k^> chenwl:["(eval):1:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:859:in `block in evaluate'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:858:in `evaluate'", "./irc.rb:580:in `block in check_dic'"]
<chenwl> > 1 + 1
<chenwl> @^k^ help
<^k^> chenwl:2
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个掌柜子答应给我换新的了
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪个掌柜子？
<imtxc> yunfan: 淘宝的
<yunfan> imtxc: 这都几年了 还给你换？
<yunfan> 不过他估计也是发给厂家吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 两年多
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该是， 51 论坛的商家
<yunfan> imtxc: 要是我 肯定厚不下脸皮去跟他说 不过如果是我 世界上就没什么生意了 所以经济还是要靠你们啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 普通用户能访问其它用户的主目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449909 我在服务器上装了一个Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop，新建了几个用户，没想到普通用户可以直接查看/home下面的所有目录和文件。我一直认为/home下的用户主目录，是除了root外，只有自己能访问的，至少来讲，这个是Linux的默认行为（书上
<^k^> ─> 说Linux最初就是为多用户设计的）。我以前用过arch，默认是不能访问别人的主目录的。 请问要怎么设置？ …
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。 你的话就买新的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 都两年了我不好意思还让他保修 不过你让他修也是合理的
<imtxc> yunfan: 丫说终身嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 不知道终身的意思是我活着还是他活着还是内存活着的意思？
<adam8157> imtxc: 扔了没
<iMadper> adam8157: crtm, 了解不?
<adam8157> iMadper: 四个字母都认识
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<iMadper> adam8157: Trusted Platform Module (aka TPM) 了解不?
<adam8157> iMadper: 了解
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi的secure boot不依赖这个吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: 初中的时候就知道这个是什么水平
<yunfan> iMadper: 草日他妈？
<adam8157> iMadper: 和它没关系
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞.
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 明白了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 想买一台ibm的服务器, 支持secure boot, 发现网上的spec上面都没写是否支持
<yunfan> imtxc: 应该是内存活着吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 真tnnnnd 蛋疼.
<adam8157> happyaron: "申请美国HIB签证不需要提供托福和雅思成绩" momo
<yunfan> adam8157: really?
<adam8157> iMadper: call ibm agent
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我是这么打算的.
<adam8157> yunfan: 我只是懒得去考, 如果考得话肯定没问题
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是, 我打电话问dell的工程师, dell的工程师表示不了解.
<gfrog> iMadper: 竟然玩起tpm了，高端
<gfrog> iMadper: 这玩意美国限制出口
<iMadper> gfrog: 不... 我只想买台服务器.
<yunfan> adam8157: 我懒得去培训 我要培训 多半也能过 不过既然可以不用 干嘛要去考呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 啊? tpm? 咱俩说的是同一个tpm吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: tpm的国内买不到，抓BOS机器用吧。
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦，virt-qe去年就开始玩这个了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 我不需要tpm诶.
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦。
<iMadper> gfrog: 机房里, 一堆tpm机器
 * gfrog 退散
<iMadper> gfrog: nay
<gfrog> 哦，
<gfrog> iMadper: 额，不是吧。
 * iMadper 我想要的是secure boot!
<iMadper> gfrog: 刚从机房爬上来, 验证了一堆机器都支持
<iMadper> gfrog: 我们组就有五台ibm的支持
<gfrog> iMadper: 问hp啊，hp跟帽帽现在是好机油
<iMadper> gfrog: hp的机器有了, 现在需要的是十八摸
<iMadper> gfrog: hp的, 捷克有人搞
 * gfrog 五台ibm，C记连5台ibm笔记本也凑不齐。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
 * iMadper 捷克是tmd怎么缩写成cz的... 
<iMadper> gfrog: ibm笔记本都老死了, 你们土豪公司, 早就淘汰了
<adam8157> iMadper: Czech
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 有理
<gfrog> iMadper: ... 木有服务器
<huntxu> gfrog: 你開工了沒啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 算是吧
<huntxu> gfrog: remote還是在辦公室？
<gfrog> huntxu: 目前在出差。
<huntxu> gfrog: 讚
<gfrog> huntxu: 出差到北五环。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 猴總不會把你也拉到日本去了吧
<huntxu> lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 暂时还不会，久了不好说。这大叔正在那边挖坑等着我跳呢。 lol cc freeflying
<huntxu> freeflying: 猴總你居然還在日本。。。
<huntxu> 好殘酷。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 能讓我的號默認帶v不
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是啊，這樣我一退出就沒有了嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 有好事儿没?
<adam8157> huntxu: 是么? 试试
<imtxc> huntxu: 你的 v
<huntxu> =.=
<imtxc>  huntxu 你的 v 呢
<adam8157> 果然
<adam8157> huntxu: 有好事儿没?
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 还不跑路啊
 * gfrog adam8157 土壕土壕 乃给我发那个公积金的公司叫我忘了。 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道你在说啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 撐到過年吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 廣州工作不好找
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃还想搞云计算？
 * gfrog 帝都最近招openstack相关的职位真多
<huntxu> gfrog: sdn lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个，去vmware然后remote吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 大公司才不要我
<gfrog> huntxu: 咋会呢。
<huntxu> gfrog: 前幾個月貌似還真收到過獵頭的郵件
<huntxu> gfrog: 不過就貼了個job description，估計是群發的所以沒理
<adam8157> 遇到过上来就加gtalk的猎头...
<yunfan> huntxu: 你不是已经工作了？
 * adam8157 饿了
 * gfrog 正吃盒饭。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪里买的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 别人给的啊。你忘了我出差呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 还管饭 不错
<mjkr> 现在对于ipv6的封锁也开始了？可否有人试一试在ipv6的环境下访问www.hrw.org.sixxs.org？
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实满怀念帽帽的LnL的。
<adam8157> yunfan: 没这东西
<mjkr> 怪了，ie11不行，chrome可以
<GODDOG> 问下我如何配置ipv6
<mjkr> google 6in4 and aiccu
<imtxc> 软件园里面咋看不见美女呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 改名吧 "+v_yunfan"
<gfrog> adam8157: 球大V
<VVVVVVVimtxc> gfrog: 出出差？
<gfrog> VVVVVVVimtxc: 。。。。
<VVVVVVVimtxc> gfrog: 你的挑拨害一个善良的淘宝卖家损失了俩内存条儿……
<freeflying> huntxu, 我在帝都
<VVVVVVVimtxc> lol
<gfrog> VVVVVVVimtxc: 跟我有毛线关系。。。
<gfrog> vv
<freeflying> huntxu, 不过周末又要被发配
<gfrog> VVVVVVVimtxc: 是内存坏了吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕
<VVVVVVVimtxc> gfrog: 很多 error，
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天可以去骑车了
<freeflying> gfrog, 一会儿骑个车
<VVVVVVVimtxc> gfrog: 一起因为硬盘出问题 fsck 过两次，所以一直以为是硬盘儿原因
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天不挂大风？
<VVVVVVVimtxc> 因为今天视野开阔
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装INTELL集成显卡出现依赖关系不满足怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449910 安的是这个intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.2-0intel3_amd64.deb，依赖关系不满足：libglib2.0-1(>=2.35.9)1.0的能安但运行有错误，Checking distribution... Failed。 统计信息: 发表于 由 journeyz — 2013-10-11 12:54
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手入门-这样的黑屏完全想不到（一键解决安装/启动过程黑屏） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449911 起这么个标题可能会有很多人要拿板砖了。。可是真的很无厘头啊，听我说。。 昨天是第一次接触ubuntu13.04系统，上网搜了几个教程，挑了两个教程对照着开始安装。 安装过程结束之前的几个
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是很大啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 出发吧，红色神鹰。
<jusss> iMadper: 你用什么字体？怎么感觉linux下的中文字体都没win下的好
<jusss> 谁给个好字体呀
<jusss> 中文字体很粗糙呀
<thomasxie> > bot
<^k^> thomasxie:["(eval):1:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:179:in `safe_eval'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:859:in `block in evaluate'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/timeout.rb:66:in `timeout'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:858:in `evaluate'", "./irc.rb:581:in `block in check_dic'"]
<thomasxie> > the
<^k^> thomasxie:Insecure operation `_print' at level 4
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 要买贵公司服务器, 怎么联系到高级一点儿的售前工程师呀? 我问的东西, 售前都不知道, 答不上来
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔...
<iMadper> 破席不在呀
 * iMadper 这里还有谁是卖服务器的?
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃们的uefi secure boot, 用的是啥服务器?
<adam8157> iMadper: 联想笔记本....
<iMadper> adam8157: 要 server....
<iMadper> adam8157: laptop的不要
<jusss> iMadper: 你用什么字体？
<adam8157> iMadper: dell的很多支持的吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看去
<adam8157> iMadper: 你可以去看一下dzhu的station
<jusss> adam8157: 你用什么中文字体和英文字体
<iMadper> adam8157: station?  工作站?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04在登陆界面中输入正确的密码登陆后，为啥又弹出登陆对话框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449913 1 13.04在登陆界面中输入正确的密码登陆后，为啥屏幕闪了一下后又弹出登陆对话框，再次输入密码，还是弹出登陆对话框... 2 用ssh登陆后，重试上面的步骤，一切正常了 统计信息: 发表于 由 bxb_koa
<^k^> ─> la — 2013-10-11 13:26
<iMadper> adam8157: 工作站不行呀!
<adam8157> iMadper: 事儿多
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:44 
<iMadper> adam8157: 我之前也跟蔡总说笔记本或者工作站, 都被拒绝了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我哪儿知道
<freeflying> iMadper, 服务器上为啥一定要uefi啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃又要采购服务器？
<adam8157> iMadper: 蔡总嫌花钱太少
<iwii> > b
<jusss> iwii: 没人理我。。。
<^k^> iwii:" 13:47:33 up 29 days, 21:33, 2 users, load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.05\n"
<iwii> jusss: 那我理你
<adam8157> jusss: 文泉驿 dejavu
<jusss> adam8157: 感觉文泉译没win下的字体好
<jusss> iwii: 你是啥字体
<iwii> /home/kk/.fonts/FSEX300.ttf: Fixedsys Excelsior 3.01:style=Regular
<iwii> /home/kk/.fonts/Fixedsys500c.ttf: FixedsysTTF:style=Monospaced
<iwii> /home/kk/.fonts/FixedsysTTF.ttf: FixedsysTTF:style=Monospaced
<iwii> jusss: 就这3个,自己修改一下
<iwii> jusss: FixedsysTTF的英文部分+文泉驿的中文部分
<adam8157> iwii: 以前在win下也一直用fixedsys
<adam8157> 粗点阵 舒服
<iwii> adam8157: 嗯
<iwii> 文泉驿太细了
<imtxc> 点阵不舒服
<jusss> iwii: 没见过fixedsysttf
<jusss> iwii: 从源里装的？
<imtxc> iwii: 来个图？ cc adam8157
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 贵厂售前太弱了....
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我说, secure boot, 他问我这是什么
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 是啊，弱爆了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 然后我问, 你知道uefi吗, 然后她说不知道
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我也不会~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 然后我问, 有办法找个知道这个的工程师吗, 她说没办法
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ibm的理念是不是 "顾客就是傻逼"
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不是
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 是"比顾客更傻逼"
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 赞~
<iMadper> mea
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这样才能拉到单
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 国内的都是和领导吃酒的吧
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧... 真是渣渣...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 买服务器都这么难....
<iwii> jusss: 网上下载的,很多
<jusss> iwii: 那个是英文字体？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: x86低端货
<iwii> jusss: 嗯,只有英文,文件很小27K
<jusss> iwii: 有什么好的中文字体？英文字体感觉dejavu很好
<jusss> dejavu sans
<iwii> jusss: war3换字体后,中文很不错
<iwii> jusss: https://www.google.com.hk/search?q=war3+%E5%AD%97%E4%BD%93&oq=war3+%E5%AD%97%E4%BD%93&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l3.4667j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: war3 字体 - Google 搜尋
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 售前讲究的是气势...你问的人气势不够
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我一直不理解为啥要UEFI为啥要Secureboot, 难道会有人侵入机房插自己硬件上服务器...007啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 难道是服务那些犯罪分子，跨过赌博外围啥的
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 路由器后门才是007
<imtxc> iMadper: 你上下班背本用的什么包
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我拿到所谓邀请函了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯那
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我司还行, 开会是双飞机加宾馆加补助...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你订市区的酒店啊
<MeaCulpa> 主次要分清
<MeaCulpa> 我估计下午来玩玩，不懂，也不码字，纯粹玩玩
<MeaCulpa> 貌似有不少18摸的讲
<iwii> imtxc: 这字体如何? http://snag.gy/5EBLl.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 主讲人都好年轻，都没怎么换过工作，胼胝体不多...哎
 * MeaCulpa 感觉现在和张江都有代沟了...老油了
<imtxc> iwii: 还不错
<imtxc> iwii: 这是啥字体
<freeflying> iMadper, 18摸的售前真心不咋地，连英语开会都要有翻译
<imtxc> iwii: 1 跟 l 怎么区分？
<jusss> iwii: 那个war3字体也是雅黑？
<jusss> iwii: 雅黑字体也分版本？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 18摸的英语很多也不咋的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 18摸的人本来就是主攻国内国企的啊，要英语做啥
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 这个是基本的吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我司agent直接给我定了张江的Parkyard Hotel
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 操蛋
<freeflying> adam8157, 恭喜
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你这样2天就完蛋了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也懒的选, 反正周天有一天时间可以逛逛
<freeflying> adam8157, 你应该指定住龙之梦的万丽
<iwii> imtxc: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i452721 上传后图片被拉伸了
<adam8157> freeflying: 这是啥高级地方, 我级别不过哦
<jusss> iwii: 那个字体去哪下呀
<iwii> jusss: 先下载 FixedsysTTF.ttf , 然后我发你个 .fonts.conf 就可以把 Fixedsys 和 中文合并了
<jusss> iwii: 为什么要合并？xterm可以指定中文用啥 英文用啥
<iwii> jusss: xterm这么牛? 我都是用 .fonts.conf 指定的
<iwii> jusss: 大神发我个xterm的配置文件吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你那酒店到会场比较尴尬...
<jusss> iwii: xterm可以指定xterm里用什么字体。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不过靠近地铁站
<imtxc> 张江有那么差？
<iwii> jusss: 英文和中文能分别指定吗? 我想要Fixedsys的英文部分和宋体的中文部分
<jusss> iwii: xterm只能指定xterm里用什么字体。。。XTerm.vt100.faceName:DejaVu Sans Mono:size=10
<jusss> iwii: XTerm.vt100.faceNameDoublesize:YaHei Consolas Hybrid:size=10
<MeaCulpa> 挺好，座地铁出去方便
<iwii> jusss: 嗯,多谢
<jusss> iwii: 在xterm里可以，faceName英文字体 faceNameDoublesize中文字体
<jusss> iwii: 我也想用宋体
<jusss> iwii: 现在用的雅黑
<iwii> jusss: 雅黑也不错
<jusss> iwii: 浏览器的字体能指定吗？如firefox
<iwii> jusss: 选项里面吧?
<iwii> jusss: 我在用 xfce4-terminal , 不知道能不能像xfce那样分别指定字体
<jusss> iwii: 我找找
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04 托盘图标问题以及ubuntu12.04的ntfs分区挂载问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449914 我用vuze设置的在托盘显示图标可是不显示 桌面环境是gnome-panel 系统是ubuntu13.04 怎么做才能显示托盘图标？ ubuntu12.04上我以前安装上还好好的，windows的分区正常，最近一次恢复之后不显示了，用了网上的各种
<^k^> ─> 方法，还是不能挂载，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dyt1993 — 2013-10-11 14:32
<tcstory> 哥哥们
<tcstory> 有谁在吗
<tcstory> 悲剧了
<jusss> tcstory: ?
<tcstory> 终于来人了
<jusss> tcstory: 怎么了
<tcstory> 我自己用mkfs 把一个分区格式化为ext4
<tcstory> 但是fdisk 缺不能正确的现实他的格式
<tcstory> 我在文件管理器挂载了格式化后的分区 用来 df  和mount 命令都看到了他明明是ext4分区
<tcstory> /dev/sda5      ext4       97G  188M   92G    1% /media/98a37ad4-20c0-4097-a0dd-d35ed61fba62
<tcstory> fdisk 中的显示 /dev/sda5       286724096   491524095   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<jusss> tcstory: 那个分区能正常使用马
<tcstory> 可以 ，
<tcstory> 错了
<tcstory> 不可以 他说权限不够
<tcstory> 我在试试
<jusss> tcstory: 你那个sda5是win的分区吧
<jusss> tcstory: fdisk -l ext4分区我这显示是Linux
<tcstory> 我改了权限可以正常使用了
<yuxans> tcstory: fdisk ---> t ---> 5 --> 83 --> w
<tcstory> 那个sda5原来是win7 的nsft文件系统
<tcstory> 我刚刚格式化为ext4
<jusss> 。。。
<tcstory> 为啥会这样啊
<jusss> 你没搞清分区都敢格式化呀。。。
<tcstory> 什么意思
<yuxans> tcstory: 分区 id 不对
<tcstory> 我贴一下 fdisk 完整的 信息
<jusss> 太有勇气了。。。跟我以前直接覆盖分区表有一拼
<tcstory>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<tcstory> /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<tcstory> /dev/sda2          206848    81922047    40857600    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<tcstory> /dev/sda3        81922048   286722047   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<tcstory> /dev/sda4   *   286724094   976771071   345023489    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<tcstory> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<tcstory> /dev/sda5       286724096   491524095   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<^k^> tcstory:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 都张江了 离会场还远啊?
<MeaCulpa> 1...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 走路也要个2x分钟吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 打的, 反正报销 思密达
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<tcstory> help me
<jusss> tcstory: 3个主分区一个逻辑分区？
<jusss> tcstory: 一个扩展分区？
<tcstory> linux 的是 / /home 和swap
<tcstory>  还有我刚刚分的 那个分区
<tcstory> 其他的都是win7 的
<jusss> tcstory: 谁给你装的系统呀。。。
<tcstory> 我自己安装的双系统
<tcstory> 好像当初安装的时候 我就之吧 / 目录设置为主分区
<tcstory> 另一个是win 7的 c盘
<jusss> tcstory: 你先装的什么？
<tcstory> win 7
<tcstory> 放心  我不是第一次安装系统
<jusss> tcstory: sda1 sda2 sda3都是什么？
<GODDOG> 对分区一点都不懂
<tcstory> sda是地一块硬盘  1 2 3代表是第几个 分区
<tcstory> 谁说我不懂
<jusss> tcstory: 你的c盘是？ sda5是你win7的盘？ 总共就到sda5?
<tcstory> sda5是我用win7分的一个空闲的分区 格式是nfts
<tcstory>  我也不知道为什么我的linux 的分区是
<tcstory> /dev/sda7       798728192   837787647    19529728   83  Linux
<tcstory> /dev/sda8       837789696   839788543      999424   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tcstory> /dev/sda9       839790592   976771071    68490240   83  Linux
<jusss> ...
<jusss> tcstory: 这不是正常的马
<jusss> tcstory: sda7 8 9 是你的Linux
<hoxily> jusss: 你要字体？
<jusss> hoxily: 恩
<hoxily> jusss: windows7 的宋体很细，你要不要？
<jusss> hoxily: 恩
<hoxily> jusss: 明体也很细
<jusss> hoxily: 就想要细的
<tcstory> 我知道
<jusss> tcstory: 那你还有什么问题/
<adam8157> imtxc_working: 啧啧
<tcstory> 但是我问的是为什么我用mkfs 格式化了 sda5 在fdisk 里面他不能正确的显示我的sda5的格式
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 还不允许我 working 装个机啊………………
<tcstory> /dev/sda5       286724096   491524095   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<freeflying> adam8157, 今天招行给我打电话，我告诉他们我没兴趣了
<adam8157> imtxc_working: 系统装的好, 好人做到老
<adam8157> freeflying: .... 我推荐你的, 兴许这次给你过了
<jusss> tcstory: 可能需要先在win里删掉吧
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 当当，你真好，我的 debian 升级的时候出错，有几个依赖解决不了，然后就 -f install 了一下，之后又 autoremove 了一下，这样算是解决了问题么？ 那个依赖最后是怎么办了
<jusss> tcstory: 我也不懂
<adam8157> imtxc_working: 你这样蒙着眼镜乱整依赖是大忌啊
<jusss> tcstory: 我对同一硬盘上的win分区只有读取的权限没有写的权限，你这样直接格式win分区的我第一次见。。。
<imtxc_working> adam8157: 对啊，可是又不想重新装一次系统，有啥办法不
<tcstory> 算了 在这里说不清楚
<tcstory> 大家去贴吧看看把 我发贴了
<jusss> tcstory: 你fstab里面也没改动吧
<tcstory> 没有懂
<tcstory> 懂
<tcstory> 动
<hoxily> jusss: 143MB，9个字体文件
<hoxily> jusss: 我得上传一段时间
<jusss> tcstory: 修改fstab试下
<jusss> hoxily: 好大。。。
<tcstory> 算了 不想搞了
<tcstory> 我暂时没有想要把他开启挂载
<tcstory> 因为我正在学习分区的知识
<hoxily> jusss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qrKEU
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ windows7fonts_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<tcstory> 这部分学玩后，我会在电脑上安装虚拟机，让后把虚拟机放到我刚刚分好的sda5上面，那时候我才会开机挂载他
<hoxily> jusss: help yourself
<jusss> hoxily: zip文件？
<jusss> hoxily: 有事出去下，thx
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • grml-rescueboot软件喜欢从硬盘安装ubuntu系统的用户必看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449916 grml-rescueboot是一个简单强大方便友好非常适合喜欢从硬盘安装ubuntu系统的用户,或者是你想体验最新版的ubuntu系统也是非常合适 安装:sudo apt-get -y install grml-rescueboot 然后直接复制你的ubuntu iso文件到/boot/grml/目录:sudo
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F6WRW2Q?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Fitbit Force Wireless Activity + Sleep Wristband, Black, Large: Health & Personal Care
 * imtxc_working 对传橘黄色马甲在眼前走来走去的同时很无奈啊
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐相亲如何啊
<roylez> adam8157: 有没有神马名头，咱弄一个聊天室去？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐相亲如何啊
<adam8157> roylez: "乐乐相亲"如何啊
<freeflying> roylez, #matchmaking
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 乐乐侠..
 * MeaCulpa 面试进入相互秒的时代...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你要去面试?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是，感叹一下这两年的面试，就是秒人与被秒
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 自己的领域就是秒人，别人问一个就不再问了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是自己领域就是别人秒你，我直接说不知道，别人就不知道该如何了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你说这种无聊么...
 * adam8157 好久没面试和被面试了
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157, 高端大气上档次
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 想学C语言，用什么编辑器比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449917 我在WINDOWS下用VC6.0大学学过几年C语言，断断续续的吧，也还是有点基础的。现在刚读研究生，老师干这个的我就转向LINUX了。请教大家用什么编译器比较方便，调试功能比较强大？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 九阳神功爱喝茶 — 201
<^k^> ─> 3-10-11 15:31
<adam8157> freeflying: 我咋觉得还不如自己去订机票酒店呢, 找agent好麻烦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: freeflying 高端，你们钱是谁付？
<roylez> http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2011/03/07/you-can-increase-your-intelligence-5-ways-to-maximize-your-cognitive-potential/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ You can increase your intelligence: 5 ways to maximize your cognitive potential | Guest Blog, Scientific American Blog Network
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐感觉你走火入魔了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 公司吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那不错
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不用自己搞
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我司我去考个证的钱我都出不起
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 比自己搞还麻烦感觉, 定的机票还是全价贵得很
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: iMadper 人品爆发了, 说是2-5周发货, 结果两三天就发了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求助大神！！！急！！！！求大神指导！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449918 各位大神： 我的ubuntu版本是11.04，现在出现一个问题：就是不连接wifi电脑运行多久都没问题，只要电脑连上wifi，隔一段时间就要出现黑屏，按什么都没反应，就有强行关机重开，重开还能进入系统。 在网上找
<freeflying> adam8157, policy啊
<freeflying> 必须走代理
<freeflying> roylez, 靠，乐乐你都phd了还要增加啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买什么了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 第二条裤子
<iMadper> 赞!
<freeflying> adam8157, 我要是在 / 下 git init下如何
<adam8157> freeflying: init没啥事儿, 你add -A就会死的很惨
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥
<adam8157> freeflying: init只是建立个.git目录而已, 没别的操作
<iMadper> adam8157: 说几个服务器牌子, 我要买服务器!
<adam8157> iMadper: dell hp ibm hitachi fujitsu
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 对了, 露了日立了!
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 别的都问了, 都不行
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在就联想/nec让我等消息, 其他的都直接说不知道, 应该不支持吧....
<adam8157> iMadper: dell ibm肯定有支持的
<iMadper> adam8157: ibm没
<iMadper> adam8157: 最新的就是m4, 不支持.
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi flash update的change log我也看了, 自己刷到最新也不可能支持'
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 细数你的乌班图可以跑多少windows软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449919 本人电脑已经安装了如下windows软件: Macromedia Dreamweaver 8--运行稳定 QQ2012--运行稳定 QQ旋风--运行稳定 UEStudio--运行稳定 腾讯TM2013 安装了TM2013之后,老是自动切换到忙碌状态,没有找到解决办法,有哪位可以出出主意? 今天我就是位
<iMadper> adam8157: dell, 工程师不靠谱, 说spec上面没写就是不支持. 我ri他妹
<freeflying> adam8157, git 添加1-2G的东西就不行了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有不是你的钱你管他呢
<imtxc_working> iMadper: 每个牌子定他几台
<iMadper> imtxc_working: 你出钱?!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你负责采购了？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不是呀, 采购部门不了解SB嘛.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我这边需要SB, 所以只能自己买了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 看着不爽啊, 我自己订剩下的钱给我多好
<adam8157> freeflying: 行是行...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 来我司，自己出钱订
 * adam8157 收购招商出行易礼券
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 除非submodule, 否则git整个搞的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 18摸这么爽
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 爽吧，出差出到你破产
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 为了节约些许存储，git自信满满的对着所有branch狂算diff
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: C记怎能用这种土星货
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 啥土星货
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 乃的工牌给我使使吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 去
<imtxc_working> iMadper: 你老板付钱啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 有照片的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 照片换成我的好了，你然后报丢失，重新办个
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不过传闻18摸工牌很多人搞的到
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 这样下次我自己出去玩定酒店便宜了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: C记不便宜？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Agoda嘛...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu13.04一直失败，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449920 安装Ubuntu过程中出现“无法复制文件”的问题 就这样...... 电脑是win8的，U盘安装的 镜像是在ubuntu官网下载的用软碟通写入的 QQ截图20131011154711.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 屋村住哪座 — 2013-10-11 16:04
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, agoda也没你们便宜吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我知道有不少人有我们狗牌，我同学中就有两人有
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 4sq狂魔
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog_not_here 4sq求+
<MeaCulpa> 基娃好像加过了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为啥啥都要维护个好友列表啊... 我很排斥...
<imtxc_working> iMadper: 丫还没回答我问题呢，你用啥包儿每天背着本上下班，重量多少？
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 我出个ubuntu的邮差包给你吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不需要维护，只是看看玩玩
<yuxans> iMadper: 你要啥功能那些服务器厂商都说不支持？
<imtxc_working> freeflying: ubuntu 的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你丫的我也想我手机联系人能grep啊，问题可能不...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 丫好可怜
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 对啊
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 有链接不
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 直接着销售可能还比兽前好点
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 没了，绝版的
<imtxc_working> freeflying: .... 有漏洞不，有补丁么
<imtxc_working> 绝版了肯定够老
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 未拆封
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 多大哇
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 15寸的能装进去
<imtxc_working> 好大……
<freeflying> imtxc_working, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=999
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Canonical StoreCanonical Store
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 类似于这种
<imtxc_working> 是个电脑包儿嘛
 * adam8157 带上泳裤, 那酒店有游泳池思密达
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 你司的包儿好贵
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼机油
<MeaCulpa> http://www.buzzfeed.com/ellievhall/patrick-stewart-and-ian-mckellens-friendship-is-better-than
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Patrick Stewart And Ian McKellen's Friendship Is Better Than Yours
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 包本来就贵啊
<MeaCulpa> 哦，Sir Patrick不是基老
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu 13.10最终版于宇宙时间今天21点已冻结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449921 如题,为接下来一周ubuntu 13.10的最终发行版做准备~~ 参考 https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/iQTwa4KE1yW 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-10-11 16:23
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 收不收啊
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 太大了，不收，重啊
<imtxc_working> freeflying: 话说你好多闲置收藏
<freeflying> imtxc_working, 以前乱花钱啊
<eexpress> 谁测试软件不。
 * adam8157 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/256005.htm 卧槽
<freeflying> huntxu, openstack里拿ovs做个一般的switch真恶心，里面还搞nat
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: huntxu 今天上午听neutron听迷糊了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 为啥
<huntxu> freeflying: 在openstack裏搞nat？如果跨機器還要用ovs的話不是用vlan來解決的麽
<gfrog> freeflying: 太复杂，木懂
<freeflying> huntxu, 他们是用gre tunnel来跨机器
<freeflying> huntxu, 然后每个hypervisro上跑个L3 agent来干NAT
<freeflying> 尼玛这帮货真心不懂sdn a
<huntxu> freeflying: 估計為了省去設置switch的吧 LOL
<freeflying> huntxu, 拿ovs来用，然后做NAT太让人无语了
<freeflying> huntxu, 尼玛直接oflow多爽啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 用L3 agent模擬一個nat的出口？那怎麽確定應該最終發向nat出口那裏啊？
<huntxu> freeflying: 我以為他的nat是在某台機器上跑一個虛擬機來做路由的 >.<
<huntxu> freeflying: 然後就奇怪這堆tunnel繞來繞去多耗啊。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 先是用ovs创建一堆的gre tunnel, 把所有的hypervisor连起来
<freeflying> huntxu, 我上周调试了一下，恶心坏了
 * adam8157 高端啊你们
<huntxu> freeflying: 貌似openstack一直這麽幹的啊，但其實沒用多少openflow的功能嘛
<huntxu> freeflying: 要是把bridge接上一個gre接口，他們也就滿足了
<freeflying> ovs在里面只是个普通的switch在用
<freeflying> 确实
<freeflying> lol
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc_working
 * jiero 发现 这里没有女人了。
<iwii> jiero: 你变成男人了?
<jiero> iwii: 。。。
<iwii> ...
 * iMadper 
<CyrusYzGTt> iwii§ +1
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<imtxc_working> jiero: ..
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃的4sq是啥？
<adam8157> nyfair果然不在
<iMadper> lainme也不再
<iwii> 她们去哪里了?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 我gmail
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 我看下，好像连乃gmail都没
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 维护胜利果实
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 我有乃的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: freeflying gfrog_ 你们三个大叔成天乃啊乃的...........
 * iMadper 笑喷了.
<freeflying> adam8157, 基蛙叫我叔，你叫基蛙叔，你一下跟 iMadper 一个辈分了
<freeflying> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
 * iMadper 以后都叫老板!
<iMadper> freeflying: 侯老板
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> gfrog_: 蛙老板
<iMadper> adam8157: 蛋老板
<jiero> freeflying: 老板
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<jusss_away> 基老板
<freeflying> jiero, iMadper 我是屌丝
<iMadper> adam8157: 表酱紫...
<jusss_away> 卖萌可耻
<iMadper> imtxc_working: 磨叽老板
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 酷老板
 * jiero 发现，现在都在网上买洗衣液了。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<adam8157> gfrog_: 乖
<jiero> adam8157: 你也叫李那厮吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 纳斯里
<jiero> adam8157: 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 壕嗣蠡
<jiero> iMadper: 音乐听到了没？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx 4.28 在 gambas 2.23里不能输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449924 机房的机子，之前的4.20可以输入，昨天升级到4.28.1后，代码编辑窗口不能输入中文，运行的程序里可以输入 版本 Ubuntu 12.04.3 (precise) 32 位 /内核 3.2.0-52-generic-pae Fcitx 4.28.1 安装搜狗拼音、五笔、拼音、双拼 ---- 但是，在
<jiero> 人就算每天玩5个游戏，14小时不停听不同音乐，也不够搞定世界上所有好游戏，好音乐
<jiero> 所以，放弃吧
<adam8157> jiero: 有好事儿没
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。好事到处都是啊。
<freeflying> huntxu, There are four distinct type of virtual networking devices: TAP devices, veth pairs, Linux bridges, and Open vSwitch bridges. For an ethernet frame to travel from eth0 of virtual machine vm01, to the physical network, it must pass through nine devices inside of the host: TAP vnet0, Linux bridge qbrXXX, veth pair (qvbXXX, qvoXXX), Open vSwitch bridge br-int, veth pair (int-br-eth1, phy-br-eth1), and, finally, the physical network
<freeflying> interface card eth1.
<jiero> adam8157: 好玩的事情就是好事
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<freeflying> huntxu, 这是OS官方文档里的packet flow
<jiero> adam8157: 鄙视主席吧。
 * jiero 鄙视 roylez
 * adam8157 鄙视 roylez 
<huntxu> freeflying: 這太顛覆了啊。。。
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> veth pair是幹嘛的？
<huntxu> 把bridge和ovs連一起！
<huntxu> http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-network/admin/content/under_the_hood_openvswitch.html
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: Open vSwitch - OpenStack Networking Administration Guide  - master
<huntxu> 看到這幅圖整個人都不好了。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: ^ 我理解你是怎麽迷糊的了
<freeflying> huntxu, 我很怀疑它的性能
<freeflying> huntxu, 其实我也被他们搞迷糊了，完全颠覆我之前对ovs的认知了
<huntxu> freeflying: 所以我到現在還沒碰openstack LOL
<gfrog> huntxu: 恩，上午就是讲这个图儿来着
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，乃那个抹茶糖不错。巧克力都被 adam8157 抢！走！了！！！
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要带些给你媳妇不
<gfrog> freeflying: 不要，养胖了咋整。
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 養肥了再??
<gfrog> huntxu: 出栏。
 * huntxu 愁女友長不胖。。。
 * adam8157 今晚和明天中午要少吃
<huntxu> adam8157: 明晚相親？
<jusss_away> huntxu: 抢她食物
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jusss_away> adam8157: 是为了去酒店大吃
<freeflying> gfrog, 明晚你们准备去啥地
 * imtxc 下班
<gfrog> freeflying: 没定呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说都在忙着呢。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我闲，请客天上人间吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 明晚啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 你还没请呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 望京吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，明晚。不是清华门口么。
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃直接让我别去好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不就明天中午，明天一上午就结束了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我得看你俩搞基闲下来啊，weibo上看你俩天天粗门
<gfrog> imtxc: ....
 * imtxc 天天晚上有空，请天上人间的联系我， cc gfrog adam8157 NiuTouRen
<freeflying> huntxu, gfrog https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova-project/+bug/1223267
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Bug #1223267 “ovs plugin performance issue” : Bugs : Nova
<huntxu> freeflying: hahahahaha
<freeflying> 我还准备用netperf测测呢
<freeflying> huntxu, 这个其实不是ovs本身的问题啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 看下面回復，在openstack修的
<roylez> imtxc_away: 泰国表演团欢迎您
 * gfrog 饿了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫的还我巧克力。
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 左拐756吃傻气马
<gfrog> adam8157: 最讨厌吃那玩意
 * gfrog 不过好饿，还是过去拿点吃好了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 冰箱拿啤酒喝好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 待会见大佬，哪好喝酒。
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 怎樣才能通過修改Makefile,實現distcc編譯 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449925 我使用make -j4 CC=distcc進行編譯. distccmon-text可以檢測到distcc運行.但我在Makefile里直接設置CC = distcc,使用make -j4卻沒有效果,不會使用distcc編譯. 另外,-j4 這個功能可以通過修改Makefile做到嗎? 我想實現只用make進行編譯,就包含-j4和C
<^k^> ─> C=distcc的功能. 還有 編譯過程中打印如下信息. gcc -g -O2 -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes …
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们老大好这个
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们没赶上，之前uds，每晚我们都喝得很爽啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们cts老大现在只记得我当年喝得很豪爽
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，那明儿 adam8157 可以跟你喝得爽了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 喝啤酒得靠肚子
<freeflying> gfrog, 开车不能喝酒啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> gfrog_not_here: 基娃
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jusss> roylez: 宋体比雅黑 华文西黑好多了，比温泉以也好
<chenchacha> 最喜欢文泉驿
<jusss> 宋体真好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个目录的权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449927 希望实现如下功能： 在A用户的目录下， 允许B用户1.新建文件（夹），2.修改/删除自己的文件，3.读取同组其他用户C的文件（夹）； 禁止B用户4.修改/删除其他用户C的文件。 chmod 0755或者g+s,o+t都只能实现部分功能，比较郁闷。 统计信息:
<^k^> ─> 发表于 由 mikary — 2013-10-11 19:00
<jusss> 有人马
<jusss> 有人马
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 在么
<jusss> 有人马
<jusss> hoxily: 宋体真好，感觉比雅黑 温泉译好
<zhuiqiuxiansheng> jusss:习惯了吧。
<jusss> zhuiqiuxiansheng: 屏幕分别率差，雅黑 温泉以显示的字体都看不清，宋体很清楚
<jusss> 有人马
<jusss> kk: 有人马
<jusss> zhuiqiuxiansheng: 有没有宋体那样的英文字体呀
<kk> jusss, 尽量少主观。  19:41 
<zhuiqiuxiansheng> jusss：不一定会说很多话的。
<jusss> zhuiqiuxiansheng: 怎么没高亮。。。
<zhuiqiuxiansheng> jusss：个人设置不同吧。
<jusss> zhuiqiuxiansheng: 你对我说的没高亮。。。kk的有
<jusss> kk: 你好马
<kk> jusss, 您好！  19:46 
<jusss> http://www.toutoulu.com
<kk> jusss ... ⇪ err: no title
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> roylez: 宋体显示真不错
<jusss> roylez: 相亲怎样了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下如何用命令行查已经安装的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449928 不是用那个什么安装软件进行查找。 在终端里面可以用命令进行查找不i》？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinewithcry — 2013-10-11 20:22
<Muton> 基友，少妇你们在哪
<jusss> Muton: 找 gebjgd
<adam8157> roylez: 填了没
 * kingbo 有没有办法给Raspberry Pi加内存。。。。
 * kingbo 内存小了，挂机下载很容易坏卡
<roylez> adam8157: 还在找帐号
<Muton> gebjgd:   嗨
<jusss> 那个反斜杠放在enter的左下角很容易按错成enter,谁设计的这种键盘呀
<jusss> 看笔记本上设计的多好呀，把反斜杠放在enter的上方
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 触摸板被认成鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449929 Dell 5420，新安装Ubuntu，发现触摸板不好用。 然后去设置-鼠标和触摸板 里面设置，发现没有触摸板选项 就像这样（见附件） 然后所谓的x11文件夹也找不到所需的文件 在终端里面执行 synaptics ，出现这个 Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics dr
<^k^> ─> iver loaded? 不能用滚动很烦人的！ What should i do? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinyu121 — 2013-10-11 20:56
<Muton> jusss:?
<Muton> 你的是在左下角？
<Muton> 我的在右上，但是enter太小，还是容易按到
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • PC上安装了一块NEC芯片的 PCIEx1 USB3.0扩展卡 驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449930 如题，驱动文件中附有说明文档，但是无法理解，请大家给予帮助。文档内容如下： 1) Modifications 1-1)MODULE_NAME If necessary, please modify the module name of the xHCI driver used in MODULE_NAME and MODULE_EXISTS in the following files. The
<^k^> ─> module name is assumed "xhci_hcd" by default in this application. install.sh uninstall.sh 1-2)KERNEL_DIR If necessary, please modify the ker …
<jusss> Muton: 在有上角比较好吧
<jusss> 擦，ff看国内视频死2次了
<jusss> adobe flash crash
<abinex> FLASH就是个垃圾
<abinex> 深恶痛绝
<jusss> abinex: html5又没普及
<abinex> 下载回来看
<abinex> 很少在线看
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • kde下，gimp2.8如何汉化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449931 用了各种方法的不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-10-11 21:34
<jusss> ff的flash又崩了
<abinex> 割了
<abinex> jusss: 禁用flash插件
<jusss> abinex: firefox里竟然有个scratchpad
<jusss> abinex: 按shitf F4就出来了，好神奇
<abinex> jusss: 嗯，彩蛋一个
<jusss> abinex: 昨晚看的Curse of Chucky 2013里面最后就有彩蛋
<abinex> jusss: 额
<abinex> jusss: 你在哪里啊
<abinex> jusss:
<jusss> abinex: 今晚打算看 The Conjuring 2013
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • pon方式上网,如何在X登录时自动运行? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449932 sudo ifconfig eth0 up sudo pon dsl-provider 以上两个命令放入~/.bashrc也没有自动连接(这个文件只对tty有效吗?) 而且我设置时已经选择boot时自动连接,可是开机之后也没有见自动连接. 2013年10月11日21时45分04秒补充: 而且不知道为什么,时不
<^k^> ─> 时会存在多个ppp, 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-10-11 21:41
<jusss> abinex: 还有Pacific Rim 2013
<jusss> 谁有twm的配置文件，贡献下吧
<tstusr> 请问有单独emacs的房间吗
<jusss> tstusr: #emacs
<iMadper> tstusr: 有
<iMadper> tstusr: #emacs
<tstusr> 感谢两位
<iMadper> tstusr: np
<lucky> iMadper: 风雷的速度怎么样？
<iMadper> lucky: 比百通快
<lucky> iMadper: 美国买东西一般都多久到？
<iMadper> lucky: 没谱
<iMadper> lucky: 我的衣服, 不到一个月就到了
<lucky> iMadper: 你买最慢的东西不到一个月吗？
<iMadper> lucky: 最慢的东西是什么东西? 乌龟?
 * iMadper 归途赛跑
<lucky> iMadper: 你买东西都是走风雷的吗
<iMadper> lucky: 百通, 百通慢.
<lucky> iMadper: 最慢的时候风雷花了多长时间才送到你手里？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • LVM不能压缩根分区啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449934 必须先卸载，才能压缩分区，但是/能卸载。。。求压缩根分区的方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-11 22:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手的迷惘，请高手指点，应该如何选择发行版？哪种更适合新手系统学习linux？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449935 多年windows用户，一直想学学linux，不只是想用用桌面而已，因为工作也是计算机相关专业的，只是平时都是在windows平台下，linux只是在读书的时候稍有接触，没有系统学习过，英语这
<^k^> ─> 玩意平时用得少，还给老师大半了…… 现在也是想较为深入了解和学习下linux，一来充实一下自己，二来 …
<jusss> lucky: 你要海淘？
<lucky> jusss: .
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，要不明天中午？
<lucky> jusss: 你有经验？
<jusss> lucky: no
<jusss> iMadper: 管鼠标左右键的是哪个？我在win下都是左手鼠标
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法访问windows的分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449936 Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /media/kissuny/下载: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda3" "/media/kissuny/下载"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused
<^k^> ─> to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows …
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你在X下怎么设置鼠标？ 左手鼠标
<lucky> October21: 你有海淘经验吗
<October21> 没，这里不是很多人弄海淘吗？
<October21> lucky: 你问问imapter
<lucky> October21: 哦，你把它名字拼错了
<October21> 没补全，这样也好，免得他说我烦他
<October21> 好像在irc里名字被提到也会有提示
 * kingbo_ 头次发现有webchat.freenode.net/
<GODDOG> 早
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<alvin_rxg> 现在访问部分国内的网站很慢很慢…
<alvin_rxg> odroid 一改 cpu max freq 就死机…
<alvin_rxg> 访问很慢……想要做自动代理了…如果慢的话暂时使用 sogou 代理…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恭喜odroid死机
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 确实 最近国内网站很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还好w.qq.com能用
<alvin_rxg> 鼠标用多了手臂好累的说…
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:05
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟提问，安装了一个软件如何知道这个软件的配置文件名称是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449939 安装了一个软件，想配置但是找不到配置文件，不晓得位置和名称， 我想问下一个以安装的软件，如何查看他的配置文件名称（查看配置文件名称），和配置文件的路径在哪里？~ 希望大神么教
<^k^> ─> 教小弟，多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 mofi — 2013-10-12 1:43
<lucky__> abinex: 往国内寄过东西吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助ubuntu 12.04 wifi hotspot共享网络的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449940 本人之前电脑上用的是win7系统，可使用英特尔的虚拟wifi技术，把电脑变成wifi热点，共享给任何移动设备上网（ios,安卓等等）。但是现在改用ubuntu 12.04后，hotspot根据教程能设置成功，但只有ios设备能搜索到这
<lucky__> test
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  08:58 
<vipzrx> 早上好
<Niac> 早
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 技术贴：请教如何在Qt中控制行间距 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449941 纯属爱好者，现在自编一个打印文本程序，自已使用painter在打印机上打印，遇到的问题就是： 当在painter中用drawText画多行文本时，如何能控制每行字符之间的间距，使打印出的行间距按我指定的宽度。望各位大大不吝赐教，谢谢!
<^k^> ─> 另：原来我在Delphi中可以用memo.Lines.count得到行数和每行的文字，如下图。但Qt中的count是指一段文字，而不 …
<leemeng0161> ..
<MeaCulpa> .
<kingbo> 早安
<pity> 请教个问题：服务器用的帽帽的系统，Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 4 (Nahant Update 5)，好像还装了一堆 gnome 和 kde 的东东，删除哪几个包能把桌面给卸载了？
<imtxc> 大家早
<pity> gnome-desktop-2.8.0-5 gnome 是这个吧？
<pity> kde 是 kdevelop-3.1.1-2 吗？
 * kingbo 办公室能通过代理实现ssh转发么？
<pity> 还是这个 kdegraphics-3.3.1-3.9？
<iIlL10Oo> pity: 桌面没了,只能tty了吧?
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 本来就是服务器，也不知道谁给装了那一堆 X
<iIlL10Oo> pity: ubuntu下面只要sudo aptitude purge libgnome2-common ,整个gnome就卸载了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Spring的学习视频教程整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449942 Spring是一个开源框架，它由RodJohnson创建。这是为了解决企业应用开发的复杂性而创建的。Spring使用的是基本的JavaBean来完成以前只可能由EJB完成的事情。然而，Spring的用途不仅仅限于服务器端的开发。从简单性、可测试性和松耦合性的
<^k^> ─> 角度而言，绝大部分Java应用都可以从Spring中受益。 教程内容有： 01_spring讲解和简单的配置 02_spring的IOC的 …
<pity> iIlL10Oo: 呃，这个是帽帽的系统
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 帽帽的系统, 只要把硬盘拿出去扔了, 就能卸载gnome了
<iIlL10Oo> pity: yum应该差不多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法ssh连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449943 为什么我输入 Code: ssh -N -D 7070 guest@s4.alidage.org 过一会会提示 Code: ssh: connect to host s4.alidage.org port 22: Connection timed out 统计信息: 发表于 由 leo19 — 2013-10-12 9:56
<pity> iMadper: 啥？
 * kingbo 正在寻找ssh多级代理：client<->sshserver1<->sshserver2，不想要client<->sshserver1<->sshclient<->sshserver2，第二个会在sshserver上产生大量ssh进程
 * kingbo 求sshuttle用法
<imtxc> kuaidi100 不好使了
<iIlL10Oo> 自己写个tor软件吧,不难
<iIlL10Oo> kinglet: 用脚本写
<LEXLee> 这么多人
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们时候去
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道安排呢还
<freeflying> adam8157, 基蛙早上说了
<freeflying> adam8157, 你电话跟他确认下？
 * adam8157 抵制必须web的hangout
<freeflying> adam8157, 去的话我得出门了
<LEXLee> ...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你可以用手机啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 12点到
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 使用dd备份系统的时候，输出很大的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449945 使用dd备份系统的时候，输出很大的文件。我用ubuntulive进入系统，查到我刚安装的系统整个分区使用了4G，分区位置为/dev/sda9，然后我卸载了该分区,然后sudo dd if=/dev/sda9 of=/dev/sdb1/backup.iso 但是这样就一直在写出，直到
<^k^> ─> backup.iso超过了12G都还没完成，请问我这样是哪里出问题了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kimyu — 2013-10-12 10:41
<adam8157> freeflying: 你来得及不
<freeflying> adam8157, 差不多，这个点不堵车
<jyf> http://gbagames.github.io/advancewars/
<^k^> jyf ⇪ ti: IodineGBA
<iMadper|Working> https://ismaple.com/blog/2013/04/30/my-legal-apple-apps-cost/   谁用mac的?
<^k^> iMadper|Working ... ⇪ 苹果应用的所有花费 | 紅一葉
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 11.10下Madwifi的安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449947 我在Ubuntu11.10 64bit下安装了Madwifi，但是好像没什么作用，在网络设置里也看不到WLAN的相关信息。我是按照http://blog.csdn.net/forsiny/article/details/4818125中介绍的方法安装的，系统自带的是ath9k_tcl,用这个驱动，Wifi可以正常 工作。 在
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/620233dbjw1e9h7544lmwj20hs0a0aaj.jpg
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 干嘛的? 没看懂
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 水平仪
<iMadper|Working> adam8157:  呃... 看懂了....
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/e0a4dc59jw1e9gch0dibqj20nm0h20v2.jpg
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 赞! 起床利器!
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/83ca8769jw1e9i3av4s9zj20dh0hf75t.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: adam8157 你俩抢主席的工作啊？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu与QQ音乐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449948 本人电脑安装啦QQ音乐,可以正常运行,播放音乐.但是由于有乱码现象存在未能找到办法解决,请各位网友出出主意 亲爱的版主,请回复一下吧,问题彻底解决后我会把如何安装至乌班图上面并且正常运行的方法分享给大家.因为现在有些问题存在,所以我没
<^k^> ─> 有急着吧方法分享出来.请理解.... TM截图20131012111243.png TM截图20131012112251.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu-anon …
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/rubinius/rubinius
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: rubinius/rubinius · GitHub
<Ziu> 大家好。我在终端执行系统升级时，图形界面崩了，只能显示，无法输入，现在有选项要选择（y,i,,n什么的），无法输入怎么办？？？
<Ziu> ？？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 修改/home 分区大小的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449949 /home 分区是单独的，现在想扩充大小，但是不改变/home分区中的数据，把winfs 分区添加到/home中，如何操作呢？ 直接挂载又有权限问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxy1217 — 2013-10-12 11:32
<miao122> 大家早啊
 * kingbo 今天发现sshpass的参数-p passwd和ssh的-p port是不能同时出现的
 * kingbo 终于在办公室通过代理连接家里的路由，可以用QQ了，哈哈
<kingbo> 实现了client<->sshserver1<->sshserver2方式，看了一下sshserver1只有两个连接，再也不会因为连接数过多被断网了
 * kingbo 强大的ssh -L + ProxyComman connect
<iIlL10Oo> kingbo: 家里有DDNS吗?
<kingbo> freedns上申请的
<kingbo> 免费
<iIlL10Oo> kingbo:  哦,我用过3322.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: 领先的云计算、动态域名服务提供商 - 公云PubYun (@ pubyun.com *FROM* 3322.org)
<kingbo> 其它也可以不用ddns，我的rapi可以用irssi，直接可以查家里的IP的
<jyf> sshpass有什么好处？
<iIlL10Oo> kingbo: 是的,自己写个脚本,如果发现自己的IP变了,就发个udp数据包给irc里面自己的屏道
<kingbo> iIlL10Oo: 要是我的tomato路由能上，我就不用rapi了
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: ssh隧道是协议里的支持 还是软件的支持？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么可以找装的软件放在哪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449950 我知道可以用Dash主页搜索到装过的软件。只是想多学一点。如果用命令行怎么找？ 用locate,find之类经常找出相关的文件有非常多，不知道哪个是执行文件。 我的主要目的就是将有些软件要改个位置，比如放道桌面好用。 像刚装了
<gebjgd> kingbo: qq直接web不就行了
<gebjgd> kingbo: 搞那么麻烦干嘛
<lucky__> abinex: hi
<lucky__> ofan: 往国内寄过东西吗
<ofan> lucky__: 没
<gebjgd> lucky__: 往国外寄过东西么
<lucky__> gebjgd: 没有
<lucky__> gebjgd: 你在国内还是国外？
<gebjgd> lucky__: 你猜
<ofan> lucky__: 他在朝鲜
<October21> german
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 挖完煤归来
<ofan> lucky__: 金胖手下搞基将领
<gebjgd> ofan: 专搞ofan
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> 据说国内又赈灾不力
<gebjgd> ofan: 來 飯飯  愛國了
<gebjgd> ofan: http://tushuotianxia.blogspot.de/2013/10/131011.html
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ 圖說天下: 图说天下131011【什么是人间地狱？……】
<cap_sensitive> hi
<^k^> cap_sensitive:点点点.  13:40 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu备份windows的可行性讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449954 原来win8的电脑改装win7了。原代的一键恢复由于修改分区方式完全报废。现在是win7,Ubuntu12.04双系统。 我知道在Linux下备份系统很方便，直接用tar命令备份系统。。于是我想是否也能用这种方法来备份win7我一开始也是用tar命令备份但是w
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • pygtk 实现的无边框窗口的拖动 拖动时窗口抖动太厉害 不平滑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449956 代码如下： #!/usr/bin/env python import gtk class TitleBar(gtk.DrawingArea): def __init__(self,father): gtk.DrawingArea.__init__(self) self.motion='' self.begin_x='' self.begin_y='' self.end_x='' self.end_y='' self.father=father self.father_x,self.father_y=self.fath
<^k^> ─> er.get_position() self.set_size_request(-1,80) self.connect('button-press-event',self.mouse_press) self.connect('button-release-event',self. …
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • Ubuntu备份windows的可行性讨论 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449958 原来win8的电脑改装win7了。原代的一键恢复由于修改分区方式完全报废。现在是win7,Ubuntu12.04双系统。 我知道在Linux下备份系统很方便，直接用tar命令备份系统。。于是我想是否也能用这种方法来备份win7我一开始也是用tar命令备份但是win太
<^k^> ─> 大实在是等不了。于是我直接复制到另一个分区(ext4系统文件没有使用root)但是复制过程中报错，貌似说无 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu13.04无线上网问题解决（无法连接WiFi或者连接后不能上网） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449959 系统刚安装完有连接过几次成功的，但是极不稳定。重启后发现完全连接不上了，试过更改802.11b/g/n为802.11b/g，也试过更改加密方式，都没用。 并且在系统设置的附加驱动里，虽然有显
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 没研究过 ssh 隧道的实现原理
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 研究研究？
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 看 sshd的源码?
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 有点像高射炮打蚊子啊
<jyf> 我有个文件叫  -run.rom 应该如何删除他？ rm '-run.rom' 是不行的
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: rm *.rom
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: rm *run.rom
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 还支持正则的,很牛
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 会把不相关的给删掉
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 那就正则一下: rm [.]run.rom
<iIlL10Oo> jyf:或 ruby -e "File.delete Dir['-run.rom'][0] "
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 我要肯用ruby还不如用python
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61c46a3djw1e9ic21fr9yj20io06tgmp.jpg
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Longterm-Linux-3.10-x86_64 内核配置选项简介 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449960 距离上个版本(2.6.19)一转眼6年多没更新了.....都不好意思出来见人了 从今年7月起开工到现在,3个多月,1800个条目,今天终于完成了Longterm-3.10版本的更新,长长的舒了口气 [color=#BF0040]为了辅助理解一些相关术语和背景知识
<adam8157> gfrog: 我百通的身份认证一直不过...nnnnd
<gfrog> adam8157: 身份证儿？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都没上传。反正优先线不用。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯, 经济线需要身份证
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，单位里诸多密码又要到期
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哈哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: http://search.discuz.qq.com/f/search?q=mastercard&sId=7168361&ts=1381561988&mySign=ca2bbfcd&menu=1&qs=txt.form.a&page=3
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 海外E购_mastercard_纵横搜索
 * adam8157 在rh的时候也有几个鬼密码要经常到期
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不喜欢VISA?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 爱吃肉么
<roylez> adam8157: 在搜索框里，试着换 visa ，就知道visa和mastercard哪个更适合海淘
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 爱吃, 也爱吃菜
<adam8157> roylez: 100-10那么久才出过一次
<roylez> MeaCulpa: visa就是给东南亚的各种 ese 用的
<adam8157> roylez: 另外我查过了, visa的汇率要好一些
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: VISA亚太做的好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去东南亚刷卡，回来要换~
<adam8157> roylez: master有活动的话我就借你的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 问题是哥几个海淘主要是米国啊
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂
<roylez> huntxu: poor demented honky!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，我招行VISA习惯了，不知道招行有没有Master
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我就master金
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 纳尼...我要搞个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天我让丫的把我的还款日期弄到月头去，丫的弄错了。。。。半年不能改了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 然后我琢磨要不要换卡得了，搜了半天，发现我要申请的话，还是申请一模一样的卡....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥的招行至今还绑定在我老身份证，我打电话过去说你们违法了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新身份证奇葩在可以由老的推算得出...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 身份证奇葩的地方多着呢
<MeaCulpa> 估计招行数据库没有置换数据库主键的solution...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哥目前还是双证人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我也是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我lp也是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥还是重号人
<imtxc> jyf: 晕哦，给我弄来的新内存居然不识别
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 招行的往上申请信用卡的网页，win7不能用.....linux别提，估计还是ie6兼容.....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 招行各种烂，就是不催我还钱~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以一直用
<jyf> imtxc: 继续投诉
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 没节操
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 老身份证和新身份证难道号码不是一样的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃
<roylez> gfrog: 丫怎么去了C家？
<gfrog> roylez: ...
<imtxc> BOC 死活不给我发账单怎么破
<gfrog> roylez: 被卖了
<imtxc> gfrog: 丫去 C 家了？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不一样，a可以唯一的推出b
<jyf> roylez: 你到底在那里啊
<roylez> jyf: 武汉
<imtxc> jyf: 身份证扩展了3位嘛
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我看了下我的二代身份证 确实号码一样啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我说1代和2代不一样
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 额 我想起来了 你比我年龄大 你是15位的那种
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 中国身份证明码的，怎么都是一样的
<jyf> roylez: 创业？
<roylez> jyf: wfh
<jyf> roylez: 还是创人？
 * adam8157 谁给我个ssn
<roylez> adam8157: 原来你喜欢骚骚妞
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Sex Seeking Network?
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> ssn？
<roylez> adam8157: bad boy~
<adam8157> roylez: 你别发嗲好吧
<jyf> 婶婶女？
<gfrog> adam8157: ssn是神马？
<roylez> adam8157: bite my shiny metal ass!
<jyf> roylez: 看来你真的是回家完成造人大业的
<adam8157> gfrog: 社安号
<gfrog> adam8157: 有毛用？
<roylez> adam8157: 丫给我的推荐，搞定了没有啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我等着加工资呢
 * adam8157 谁护照加注过英文名? 我们市那些货没搞过 不给办
<adam8157> roylez: 等hr联系你呗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可以加英文名？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 牛逼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 同求工资
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以的, 但是国内这些办事部门特烦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...可惜我没英文名...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我台湾同事办护照的时候就让填英文名 爱怎么写怎么写
 * jyf 人贩子小量
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 台湾不一样啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 台湾都北美免签了
<roylez> adam8157: 填奥巴马行不？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 国内的出入境管理局要公证或者offer或者证明, 国外使馆要order, nnnnd
<gfrog> happyaron: C社自己没ubuntu源镜像嘛？
<gfrog> happyaron: 外网upgrade慢死啊
<jyf> 我们领导是台湾女
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫别想那职位了
<jyf> 说可以帮忙假结婚 额
<jyf> 不过配偶申请身份要7年
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我呢，我有忽悠经验，就是啥都不会
<imtxc> jyf: 求结婚
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你们领导长的...地瓜？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你经验有点靠谱，不过也没戏
<imtxc> jyf: 给介绍下路子
<adam8157> huntxu: MeaCulpa http://sports.163.com/13/1012/05/9AVAEL6D000505HF.html#p=9AVEF32O00C90005
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 比利时12年后再进世界杯 3.8亿豪阵完爆英意法阿_网易体育
<jyf> imtxc: 我怕7年后我人老朱黄啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你直接去啊
<imtxc> jyf: 目测我7年后没出路
<jyf> imtxc: 路子还是找猴总吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 去他们给身份么
<jyf> 话说为何我屏蔽了猴总
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 只要国民党当政，大陆公民可以申请台湾护照的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 前提是你有办法不被大陆方面遣返
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2013/10/08/10454920.aspx
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ I wrote FAT on an airplane, for heaven's sake - The Old New Thing - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要在合法时间内走完流程
<roylez> freeflying: 为啥？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 还会遣返我？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: KMT当局至今自认是中国的一个政权，自然有权利发你护照
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 我亲自去看过入籍的规定 没你想的那么容易
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酱紫啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 他们不是要光复的么
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 虽然法理上是一个国家 但是他行政上有分 中华民国自由地区 和 大陆 啊
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 现在都民选政府了 谁会得罪本地人？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 假如你们上海可以自由选举 谁敢向硬盘开放户口？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 对了 可以去买岛
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 那要看你有没有吸引力嘛，至少法律上是没有障碍的
<adam8157> gfrog: @public.talk.google.com 你在搞啥
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 谁说没障碍 他有具体的入籍法律细则啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 从C记的hangout ping的你
<huntxu> adam8157: 我早上看到啦，原來主帥居然是威爾莫茨
<Hamsten> ..
<adam8157> huntxu: 期待世界杯的表现啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥時候有空講講neutron吧 LOL
<Hamsten> 找来找去还是树莓派好。。。
<jyf> 依照《护照条例》，中国大陆居民不具中华民国自由地区户籍。依据现行《护照条例施行细则》，大陆地区人民能够提出出生证明与海外华侨证明...等具有中华民国国籍之相关证明文件，才能取得中华民国国民身分证明。具有全部公民权的中华民国国民就现况仅限在“自由地区”设有户籍或无户籍但具有国籍
<jyf> 证明文件者[2]。目前规定“港澳地区人民”和“大陆地区人民”须在“自由地区”设有户籍的十年后，才拥有中华民国完整的公民权利及义务，如服公职等权利。
 * gfrog 妈蛋，irssi又少了啥设置，为毛所有人的nick都是一个颜色了呢，随机设颜色的功能呢。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 我沒空去看昨天那個圖...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 似乎去混六个月的花可以拿到半个身份
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂，找猴总 cc freeflying
<imtxc> gfrog: 弱爆， weechat
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog: 弱爆 erc
<MeaCulpa> æ··
<bluezd> gfrog: 你去香港开会不 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 不去，来晚了，没赶上
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有民国护照是不是去一些地方就能免签了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 美国？
 * gfrog 早撤退一个月好了
<imtxc> 那听起来不错啊
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 旅游现在还是很容易过去的啊 不像以前了
 * gfrog 原来还是少script，随机颜色竟然也是script实现的。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<jyf> https://www.immigration.gov.tw/ct_cert.asp?xItem=1090341&ctNode=31456&mp=1   MeaCulpa imtxc 这里是直接填写申请的 路子来了
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你当啊三啊，拿旅游护照去干活
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 中国人很传统的
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 许多人不都是这样 ofan不就是在混着
<MeaCulpa> jyf: nb
<jyf> 自100年1月1日起，外國人非我國國民配偶身分申請外僑永久居留證，其每月收入至少需逹新臺幣3萬5,760元。
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你看 收入条件很宽松
<jyf> 台币对人民币好像是4:1左右
<huntxu> jyf: 9k！
<gfrog> adam8157: 网络慢爆了啊。你的系统在哪升级的？
<adam8157> jyf: 现在100台币只值22块左右了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.psfk.com/2013/10/homeless-man-launch-first-mobile-app.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Homeless Man To Launch His First Mobile App - PSFK
<adam8157> gfrog: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Index of /
<freeflying> huntxu, 来帮我改lxc里的一个attach到brige的代码
<huntxu> freeflying: @_@ è²¼
<freeflying> gfrog, 上回lxc里的那个bug
<gfrog> freeflying: ovs那个？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是的
<gfrog> freeflying: 忘了 @_@
 * adam8157 赞cloud各高富帅们
<gfrog> adam8157: 速度快吗？
<jyf> adam8157: 额 大贬值啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 44
<jyf> huntxu: 你也可以去 是么
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。 内部就没个镜像。。。
<imtxc> 老本子买不到内存了 擦！！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 快拖DD来做一个。 cc happyaron
<huntxu> jyf: 不夠 =.=
<adam8157> imtxc: 卖了吧
<freeflying> huntxu, https://github.com/lxc/lxc/blob/master/src/lxc/network.c
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: lxc/src/lxc/network.c at master · lxc/lxc · GitHub
<imtxc> adam8157: 弄了俩新内存，居然点不亮
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞
<freeflying> happyaron, d-i 的netcfg弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Javascript...来钱
<jyf> imtxc: 你看 价格必然涨上去
<imtxc> jyf: 什么价格
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，部署MaaS+Juju+OS至少要几台机器？ MaaS和Juju还有OS的那坨服务都不能放在同一个box里吧？
<freeflying> huntxu, lxc_bridge_attach 太简单了，没去判断bridge到底是linux bridge还是ovs de
<jyf> imtxc: 估计是信内存的频率主办不支持
<imtxc> 1333 的啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 2台就可以啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 判斷之後要怎樣？
<gfrog> freeflying: 有些扔进vm嘛？
<huntxu> freeflying: 哦，ovs升級沒了brcompat lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 新的juju支持在本地bootsrtap, 然后部署到别的解气里去
<freeflying> huntxu, ovs的得用ovs 的方式啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我想全部用lxc里的vm部署，用俩做control node就够了？
<adam8157> imtxc: bank不支持
<gfrog> huntxu: freeflying 我记得最简单的改法就是把ioctl改成ovs的命令行调用。 但是忘记具体内容了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 参考你们team adam stroke的文章
<freeflying> gfrog, 用vagrant-lxc 吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 总之旧电脑别要了
<imtxc> adam8157: 那目测我吧 X230 上的内存拿下来放这里也不可以了
<huntxu> freeflying: 偶試試哈
<freeflying> huntxu, ++
<adam8157> imtxc: "喜大普奔"
<gfrog> freeflying: vagrant-lxc？ 这是啥高级货。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: wow，搞搞去。
<freeflying> gfrog, system()? 这个也太那啥了吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 至少能用嘛。
<freeflying> gfrog, http://astokes.org/running-maas-vagrant/
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Run MAAS in Vagrant - Adam Stokes
<gfrog> freeflying: 当然要改好就麻烦了，需要lxc知道下面是个ovs，然后走ovs的api
<gfrog> freeflying: cool!
<gfrog> freeflying: office网络慢吐了啊，nnnnnnd
<adam8157> gfrog: 2M/s 还行啊
<gfrog> adam8157: apt？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是吧。
 * gfrog 才20k
<adam8157> gfrog: 你连的什么网....
<gfrog> adam8157: wifi啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪个源啊这么渣
<gfrog> adam8157: 官方CN源
<adam8157> gfrog: 该
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是sohu的镜像 mirrors.sohu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to Sohu.com Open Source Mirror Site (@ sohu.com)
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个源在帽帽用能到1M+啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你逻辑有问题....
<freeflying> gfrog, 你去帮他们改改吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<jyf> imtxc: 仍了算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱司的ISP和RH不一样啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以说网络慢嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 看youtube也缓存。
<roylez> freeflying: 为啥叫我别想？
<freeflying> roylez, 乃没经验
<roylez> freeflying: 滚。敢说我没经验
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫经验真不够
<freeflying> roylez, 这种职位我都比你符合多了
<freeflying> roylez, SA我就真心不如你丫了
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: @@
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我没技术没经验，能扯
<roylez> freeflying: 滚蛋去，丫这种技术渣渣
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 而且我生的老实~
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫不服气不行啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 一般客户没见过200多斤唇红齿白的忽悠
<roylez> freeflying: 我不光要进去，还要搞你们前台
<MeaCulpa> roylez: +1
 * gfrog 围观壕大大互掐。 lol
<freeflying> roylez, 人家孩多大了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我也要去
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 来吧，我去你们18摸
<roylez> freeflying: 我忽悠你们公司换个年轻的前台来，然后我上
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道C记用的教育网线路……
<freeflying> roylez, 你丫牛逼啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: freeflying C 记vpn出口在国外还是国内？
<roylez> freeflying: 一般一般，天下第三
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 这个显然是机密啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...我擦，这不是机密，这是工作环境好不好
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 办公网封pptp不
<jyf> 针对侨社人士的问题，吴英毅作了关于侨委会针对“中华民国国籍”的最新扩大解释，他说，按照中华民国的法例，如果要退出中华民国国籍，需要自己宣布放弃，但是大家都没有去宣布。所以，只要父母亲有中华民国国籍，子女一定是中华民国国籍。他进一步表示，只要父母亲在1911年后1949年前出生
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 你可以找你爷爷去帮你搞国籍
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 不谈了，我外公就是解放前从gcd跳槽到kmt
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那真是运气不好啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 谁叫gcd只发棉鞋，kmt先大洋呢
<jyf> 让我想起来了那个笑话  “第三天 我还想招 可他妈解放了”
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 恩，目光短浅呢
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 那后来糟整了？
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 显然
<jyf> 关键是否还活着
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 错误决定啊，说不定我现在就在宝岛卖烧肉了
<freeflying> gfrog, 还是得搞个大的ssd
<freeflying> 笔记本接个移动硬盘很不爽
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜壕大大
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: C记电脑很差？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 有独显么...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 我们都是用自己电脑的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 哦？那么牛逼
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那爽的
<MeaCulpa> Alienware
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 额，这个…… 你绝对想不到
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 整天背这玩意多沉。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 在笨兔下你们用飞信吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449963 上百个好友，眼睛就得一眨不眨地盯着屏幕看。上趟卫生间的功夫，就不知道谁来短信了，只能逐个点击好友才能找到更新。 我只想说一句，unity，这是给人用的东西吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2013-10-12 16:07
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 能比TP沉？
<mohli> 谁有crunchbang的iso下载链接啊？ http://crunchbang.org/download/， 不行啊
<^k^> mohli ⇪ t: Download - CrunchBang
<MeaCulpa> http://loucolagiovanni.likes.com/worst-face-tattoos-ever?pid=88582
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Worst Face Tattoos Ever - Likes
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: x1 carbon很轻啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 好消息，刚刚看到有人推车上来了。不过要走货梯
<freeflying> gfrog, 也行啊
<gfrog> freeflying: .
<freeflying> gfrog, 不知道前台给不给进来
<gfrog> freeflying: 从货梯走前台看不到嘛，哈哈。
<adam8157> 好贵啊 http://www.amazon.cn/PHILIPS-飞利浦-HQ56-剃须刀刀头-内无主机-荷兰进口/dp/B007VAKQL0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=I37R2ZF49Y76E1
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/PHILIPS- -- unhandled responsein get body
<gfrog> freeflying: 出来就是pantry，直接转进走廊了。
<adam8157> gfrog: x1 carbon的电源巨大
<adam8157> gfrog: a16g来了? x1c
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，我又想搞rMBP了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 下回骑车去
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 顺义到这，来回少说50km吧？
<freeflying> gfrog, 那是单程
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，一天100km挺有难度的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 要是在望京我可以天天去
<gfrog> freeflying: 天天带巧克力来嘛？ lol
<adam8157> 赞
<freeflying> gfrog, 如果我是Mark那么有钱就行啊
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 ustc的源也慢出翔啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且不稳定，一下300k，一下几字节。
<imtxc> ustc 源挺赞啊，鄙视渣网速 gfrog ,你说你连 irc 都动不动 ping timeout ,还要求什么………………
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: ruby 简单,直接 开个 irb , 然后 File.delete '-run.rom'
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: python有这么简洁吗?
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 其他的任务可能稍逊ruby 就这个任务来说是可以的
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 出鬼了，为毛哪个源都不快。yaguang说sohu也能有几百K啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你vpn呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 关了。
<imtxc> 海盗船的内存条怎么样
<Router2> 7/quit
<adam8157> imtxc: 糟蹋海盗船的内存条啊你
<imtxc> adam8157: .. 是好条子？
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你找人做事，一个人话多，问题多，另一个人话少，不找你，两人干活效率差不多，你觉得你会喜欢哪个人帮你做事？
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 我一定会找第一个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 为啥找话多的?
<bluezd> 同问
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 交互多，互相可以激发思路，多好
 * MeaCulpa 所以我就不理解你们这些喜欢*简洁（的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢太话痨, 太累了
 * MeaCulpa 就是喜欢臃肿的，罗嗦的
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 只要交互多就行,说话打字都可以
<MeaCulpa> 再说这代码简洁度和可读性，和效率，和目标产物有毛关系...
<tstusr1> 一个人话多，问题多，也许两个人效率一样
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我喜歡
<tstusr1> 但你的效率不同啊
<tstusr1> 问题多的你自然会烦啊
<MeaCulpa> 以前大学学那种C啥的，递归，简洁吧，尼玛里面坑一大堆
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: rm [.]run.rom 这个正则咋写?
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: '-run.rom'
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 啥意思，你太简洁了...
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你要rm掉啥...
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 我要删除这个文件: '-run.rom'
<iIlL10Oo> > '-run.rom'
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"-run.rom"
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 想用正则,不用\\
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: ...不知道
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 哦,我以为你知道
<iIlL10Oo> :)
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 没，没想过，我试试看
<jyf> iIlL10Oo: 后来发现则可以用 rm ./-run.rom
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo:  恩，全路径嘛
<iIlL10Oo> ruby -e "File.new '-run.rom','w' "
<iIlL10Oo> jyf: 哦,学习了..
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢简洁代码的都是手上没好的编辑器的吧
<freeflying> iMadper, imtxc  有人要二手的台式机不
 * gfrog lxc的错误提示真是莫名其妙
<MeaCulpa> 随便一个omni completion vim插件，写C或者py就很流畅
<iMadper> freeflying: 不要... 我公司台式机多... 家里用不到... 笔记本已经是i7了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我很欣赏这样的代码: echo 1 | awk 'BEGIN {this_var_has_been_initialized_to_10 = 10} { print this_var_has_been_initialized_to_10 }'
<MeaCulpa> 去他的简洁，达意才是王道
<jyf> imtxc: 要家具么？ 哥有个宜家的 懒得带回去了
<imtxc> jyf: 啥
<freeflying> iMadper, 你太壕了
<imtxc> freeflying: 估计没人收吧，租房党对台式机会太感冒
<jyf> imtxc: 是个桌子来着 我晚上拆开看看
<iMadper> freeflying: 都是公司的呀...
<imtxc> jyf: 多大
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: i7...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... 怎么了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 你真濠， N 台 I7
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我来我摸之前hp的笔记本就是i7...
<jyf> imtxc: 拆下来就肩膀高
<iMadper> imtxc: 公司的. 不过确实好多太
<iMadper> 台
<jyf> 我也懒得卖 干脆送人 只要你自己上门提货
<imtxc> jyf: 有空了上上图？
<imtxc> jyf: 需要的话我就上门提
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啪你现在用的什么本
<jyf> imtxc: 明天看看吧 还有些技术的书
<imtxc> iMadper: 猫猫真是良心企业
<jyf> 电路板 小工具什么都统统送掉
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，跑路之前我给你卷包会了
<jyf> 以后要买笔记本+nuc 跑路方便
<gfrog> iMadper: i7壕
<adam8157> iMadper: i7壕
<bluezd> freeflying: 求赠送笔记本
<iMadper> adam8157: 公司的...   cc gfrog
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> gfrog: ... nnnd, 你敢晒工资和奖金?
<iMadper> gfrog: 咱俩都晒, 然后让他们比谁豪?
<gfrog> iMadper: 帽帽的？ 没问题。 需要我讲加薪之后到手才多了50块嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<iMadper> gfrog: current
<gfrog> iMadper: 你肯定不敢，合同里写了禁止公开薪水。
<iMadper> gfrog: 当前的
<gfrog> iMadper: 0/0
<gfrog> iMadper: 一分钱也没拿到呢
<iMadper> gfrog: 等拿到了, 你敢晒?~
<gfrog> adam8157: 对了，啥时候发工资啊？！
 * iMadper <-- 神一般的气场, 秒杀了 gfrog~
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵team还有奖金, 羡慕啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛没人跟我要银行卡帐号。
<iMadper> imtxc: 最烦c家的土豪哭穷....
<gfrog> adam8157: 奖金毛线。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊??? 你竟然还没加payroll?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道啊，啥情况？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当月21-24吧, 经验来说
<iMadper> gfrog: 他们会把支票扫描发你邮箱, 你打印出来就行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 没人跟我讲这事
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈哈哈, 白干不给钱
 * gfrog 顿时觉得被坑了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 请打到我卡里
<iMadper> 活雷锋 gfrog
<iMadper> gfrog: adam8157: 裤子怎么样了?
<iMadper> gfrog: 我还没给你钱呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 东北人 果真活雷锋啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我还没给你钱呢
<gfrog> iMadper: adam8157 一人先打20万来吧。
<imtxc> 支票。。。。。
<imtxc> 擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 津巴布韦币吧
 * bluezd 俺们内嘎都是活雷锋
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog freeflying 膜拜发支票的贵司
 * adam8157 没见过支票
 * gfrog 的两单运单都没动静。 cc adam8157 iMadper 
 * imtxc 
 * imtxc momo bluezd 不鲁
<iMadper> imtxc: 磨叽侠你好.
<iMadper> imtxc: 墨迹老板你好
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没墨迹啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙老板
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近没买东西 ， cc bluezd
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> bluezd: 不撸老板
 * gfrog 老板是说老坐板凳么？ 简称老板
<bluezd> imtxc: 一个人墨迹不墨迹跟买东西没有一毛钱关系
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是昨天弄的内存条点不亮我的本
<gfrog> freeflying: 终于有人跳出来抱怨了。 https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/48
 * bluezd 都惹不起啊
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: lxc-fedora does not work on Ubuntu · Issue #48 · lxc/lxc · GitHub
<jyf> imtxc: 你特么就是祥林嫂啊 缝人就说我昨天买了俩内存 点不亮
<imtxc> jyf: 我家阿毛
<jyf> 过一阵就会说 都怪我 都怪我当初要送去修
 * gfrog 看到个人，Birthday 25 December，神一般的生日啊。
<imtxc> jyf: 冬天里村子里不会来狼的啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 圣诞不是耶稣的生日....
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是啥？
<iMadper> 是圣诞老人的生日
<iMadper> gfrog: ^^
<MeaCulpa> ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 庆祝耶稣诞生的节日
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 我是说他妈大过节的还得生娃
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗷
<jyf> jiero: 0.A.D在征集资金搞开发
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: iMadper 哈哈
<bluezd> gfrog: 现在还骑车上班 ?
<imtxc> jyf: 还有我的意思是 iMadper 刚来，没看到我之前说的，我是想跟他请教一下什么型号的条子兼容性好而已
<gfrog> bluezd: 最近被发配了，没法骑车。
<jyf> imtxc: 所以你是缝人就说嘛
<bluezd> gfrog: 发配了 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 外包 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 我重启了一下，网络连接速度就正常了。难道休眠还会影响6250卡么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没插电?
<gfrog> adam8157: 休眠的时候？ 只有电池啊
<jiero> jyf 是吧。但是我对那个没兴趣。
<jiero> jyf: 没有什么作为游戏的玩法。
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:28 
<jusss> jiero: test
<jiero> 谁搞过 drupal。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 你被包了 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 滚粗
<bluezd> 外包
<jiero> imtxc: 内存坏了？
<jiero> imtxc: 不是吧。厉害。
<jusss> 现在的android竟然没了么怒
<imtxc> jusss: 。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 你说哪？
<imtxc> jyf: 你逃跑之前还有什么闲置？
<jyf> jiero:这还是你之前给我介绍的
<happyaron> freeflying: 就是挫爆了
<gfrog> happyaron: 总之就是帝都有木有快点的？
<happyaron> gfrog: mirror.bit.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北京理工大学 开源软件镜像服务 (@ bit.edu.cn)
<jiero> jyf:  看你喜欢历史
<gfrog> happyaron: cool!
<jyf> imtxc: 小电视机 各种电子器材 小工具 比如我买过一个给电脑吹风除尘的
<imtxc> jyf: cool
<jiero> jyf: 20寸电视机吗？
 * imtxc 最喜欢别人搬家了
<jiero> imtxc: 你该搬去日本
<imtxc> jiero: 日本人搬家会送东西给别人么
<jyf> jiero: 10寸还是7寸的 我拿来给树梅派做屏幕的
<jiero> imtxc: 不会，会偷着丢出去
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 搬家吧侯总，我看上你的那一堆收藏好久了
<freeflying> gfrog, RH没人搞lxc吧
<jyf> 电脑和几本书带回去 其他就没了
<gfrog> freeflying: 有个哥们在做fedora的template。不过RHEL不支持系统级的container，所以RH系不太care这个。
<jiero> jyf: 你生活用品几乎没有？
<jyf> jiero: 被子和枕头直接仍
<jyf> 日化这些肯定也仍了 你也带不上车
<jiero> jyf: 嗯。也是。
<jyf> 其他还有啥？
<jiero> jyf: 衣服。
<jyf> imtxc: 有个东西你用地着 我有个电子高压锅
<jyf> 以前住过肉
<jyf> 性能很不错 可惜我就没住过几个房子有厨房的
<imtxc> jyf: 我也没厨房………………
<jyf> 还有个制冷炙热的饮水机
<jiero> imtxc: 不需要厨房吧。
<jyf> imtxc: 你可以拿回去放着
<jiero> 电子高压锅还要厨房么。。。
<imtxc> jyf: 美得很
<jyf> 你要吃东西总要有盘子和碗筷吧
<jyf> 就算你跟我一样用一次性碗筷 那买来的肉好歹要切一下 还有调料品也要有吧
<jiero> jyf: 买过1支当碗和盘子用的怪异盘子
<jiero> jyf: 不是一次性的。
<imtxc> jyf: 好顶赞
<jiero> jyf: 直接在盘子里切
<jyf> jiero: 我是去超市买一次性的碗筷 吃过就仍了 没有洗碗负担
<imtxc> jyf: 能收的我全收掉
<jiero> jyf: 。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 这周我去把能送的都牌个照片 放出来
<jyf> 然后下周你看看有空过来拿
<jiero> jyf: 一个盘子碗+勺子，洗手的时候一起洗了。。。
<jiero> 哦还有刀子
<iMadper> jyf: 啊? 这么快就走?
<jyf> iMadper: 没那么快 不过早点清理掉好一点
<jyf> 再说 也只有不到两个月时间了
<jiero> jyf: 准备好吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<iMadper> jyf: 赞.
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你说你的内存坏了？
<jyf> jiero: 我有焦虑症 喜欢提前把东西都准备好 到时候直接走多好
<imtxc> jyf: 没有
<imtxc> jiero: 没有
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 是不好了
<jiero> imtxc: 所以死机？
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<jyf> imtxc: 既然你买不到 别人也买不到 所以可以挂淘宝出手了
<jiero> imtxc: 那和坏了无异。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<gebjgd> jiero: 那叫愛撫
<imtxc> jiero: 我用的是新话，看过 《1984》 不
<imtxc> 坏是多余的词汇嘛
<jyf> imtxc: 应该叫 ungood
<imtxc> 恩
 * adam8157 才知道10.11是国际萝莉日
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 神马逻辑？
<roylez> jiero: 裸体的
<adam8157> roylez: 拼音 lo.li  10.11
<gebjgd> 前天是雙10節
<gebjgd> roylez: 啥裸體的？
<jusss> adam8157: android怎么没有menu search键了，4。0
<roylez> adam8157: 海盗湾下片去了
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道你在说啥
<jusss> adam8157: 我的中兴手机竟然没有menu search键
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在看c代码真费劲了。 函数定义前面加extern是啥来着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 函数不用加这个.. 其实
<adam8157> gfrog: 作用域扩展出去
<gfrog> adam8157: 额？ 球detail
<adam8157> 函数默认extern 全局变量默认static
<adam8157> gfrog: extern后别的c里可以用
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，好吧，明白了
<imtxc> 不 extern 也能用哇
<imtxc> 哦，默认啊…………
<gfrog> imtxc: 写这种代码的肯定是某种教徒或者洁癖
<imtxc> 。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就是这么写的....
<gfrog> adam8157: 洁癖
<jusss> 突然感觉触屏输入这蛋疼
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的函数尽量都static
<gfrog> adam8157: 洁癖
<adam8157> gfrog: 潜规则的东西一般都主动说出来
<gfrog> adam8157: 系统更新了半下午才完。 还有lxc里的系统要更新，我吐血了。
<adam8157> gfrog: "哈哈"
<gfrog> happyaron: squid-deb这玩意可以在host上给vm里的系统做代理么？
<happyaron> gfrog: vm用host做apt repo就行吧
<gfrog> happyaron: vm里的源要指到哪去？ 或者有啥方法可以用host里下载完的archives给vm？
<happyaron> gfrog: 这个问 wzssyqa，他天天用
<gfrog> happyaron: 恩，那就做个repo好了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 更新你的通讯录啊，我现在基本只用185的号
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞个squid-deb-proxy
<freeflying> gfrog, vm里装个客户端，然后自动设置
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 我都有的, 那我把你185的改为primary
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么强？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你试试
<freeflying> gfrog, 我今晚也准备用lxc搞套环境
<happyaron> 你们都在搞lxc。。
<vamadir> 大家好。在哪儿可以买台湾vps(openvz/xen)?
<vamadir> 刚刚买了从淘宝一个，ping 太大300
<mk3548208> vamadir, 我的美国,ping 200
<mk3548208> vamadir, xenserver
<vamadir> <mk3548208> 我想买一个vps, 真好ping(50-150)
<vamadir> <mk3548208> 你在哪儿买了？
<mk3548208> vamadir, emshost
<vamadir> 我看一看
<mk3548208> vamadir, 美国200ms是正常的
<mk3548208> vamadir, 上行只有5M
<vamadir> 流量吗？
<mk3548208> vamadir, 无限流量，就是你在服务器上下东西，大概只有500kb多一点
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助 FreeBSD 9.2 拨号上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449966 以前是电信宽带 有送路由器 直接dhcp就可以了 换了有线通的网络 只有一个拨号账户 一下子搞不定了 ifconfig Code: rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500         options=2008<VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>         ether 00:01:6c:8b:3
<^k^> ─> 6:32         inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255         nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL> …
<mk3548208> vamadir, 服务器下行最大能达到3MB左右，这个看网络情况
<vamadir> <mk3548208> 哦。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总帮忙搞台机器做个internal mirror吧
<vamadir> <mk3548208> 谢谢
<h1001_> 下班
<vamadir> <mk3548208> 我想做Vpn server, 速度没问题吗。看youtube, 等等。。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu12.04的ibus只能在谷歌浏览器中使用，应该是在安装过fcitx之后不能用的，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449967 RT，其他地方使用时切换不了中文输入法 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2013-10-12 18:14
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，最近Docker好火爆啊
<happyaron> docker 是what？
<happyaron> 火星啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 一个container
<happyaron> 哦，是帽帽搞那个？
<gfrog> happyaron: https://www.docker.io/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Homepage - Docker, The linux container engine
<gfrog> happyaron: 恩，帽帽插了一腿那个
<happyaron> gfrog: 和lxc有啥区别和联系？
<h1001_> 手机里的irc app  哪款比较好？
<happyaron> h1001_: 基本没有行的
<gebjgd> h1001_: androirc
<gebjgd> h1001_: ios 直接忽略  小衆系統
<h1001_> gebjgd ....
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 之前他们有人来北京，找我，我正好不在
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • evolution 没有中文支持吗？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449971 evolution 没有中文支持吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shengjian.lin — 2013-10-12 19:01
<GODDOG> 又到一天无聊时
<huntxu> freeflying: .
<huntxu> freeflying: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/455202
<huntxu> freeflying: 好醜惡，但應該能用 lol
<huntxu> freeflying: ioctl死活用不了SIOCGIFPFLAGS，又不會用rtnetlink，就只能這麽判斷是bridge還是ovs了
<huntxu> freeflying: 然後ovs貌似沒提供函數直接加port的，只能通過訪問ovsdb-server，要自己寫的話麻煩，直接ovs-vsctl了 =.=
<Nova_> 请教该怎样删除bumblebee?我用apt-get --auto-remove purge bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia 后登陆gnome3失败。进入unity只有桌面背景。无奈又装回来了
<happyaron> Nova_: bbswitch-dkms也要卸载吧
<Nova_> happyaron: 啊 这个我没有删除。 我再去试试
<Nova_> happyaron: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ ..
<jiero> roylez: 裸体睡席子
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 自己想到啥就输入了
<lemonhall> 还有人认得我木有？
<jiero> lemonhall: 我认识你，又谁了几十个女人啊
<jiero> lemonhall: 4年不见，结婚了没？
 * jiero 抱抱 lemonhall
<lemonhall> jiero: 都有4年了？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我活跃在哪年啊、
<jiero> lemonhall: 那就2年半~
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> lemonhall: 你对了是 2011年
<lemonhall> 我就是想问问那位写qt的大叔呢
<gebjgd> lemonhall: 雷猛猴
<lemonhall> 觊觎隔壁家宠物店老板娘的那位
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:05 
<jusss> 宠物？
<jiero> lemonhall: 是不是喜欢改名换姓的人？
<ofan> 。。。。。雷猛猴
<jiero> ofan: 命名问题，是柠檬猴
<jusss> ofan: 你有啥网站的pt帐号呀，让我下两部电影
<gebjgd> ofan: 又有很多新美劇看了
<ofan> jusss: 什么pt
<jusss> gebjgd: 啥新美剧
<ofan> gebjgd: 没兴趣
<jusss> ofan: hdbits之类的帐号
<ofan> jusss: 什么hdbits
<jiero> lemonhall: 。我对你的评价，以前还是： 即使性生活过度——也是单纯的家伙。
<jiero> lemonhall: 现在呐？
<jusss> ofan: ，，，
<ofan> jiero: 他天天在豆瓣转发裸女图
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> 求url真相
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裸姐好
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 他 从退出 irc 开始 进驻douban？ http://www.douban.com/people/lemonhall2012/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 柠檬君
<jiero> lemonhall: 是吧。
<jackness> 大家周末好
<jiero> ofan: 真像弟弟
<ofan> jiero: 像你弟弟？
<jiero> ofan: 你是 “真像” 弟弟。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 还是
<jusss> 突然感觉输入速度好慢呀
<jusss> 真不习惯
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦。别死了啊。
<lemonhall> 现在这个irc大家都聊写什么呢？
<jusss> lemonhall: 聊搞基
<lemonhall> 那段时间是有重度抑郁。。现在偶尔抑郁，好多了
<CyrusYzGTt> lemonhall§ 那相册里的MM很漂亮，都有独特的感觉
<lemonhall> CyrusYzGTt: thx
<jackness> 今天imadper不在啊
<lemonhall> 谁用weechat上的？
<jackness> 今天聊什么啊
<lemonhall> 怎么翻页到上面去
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat +1
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦。我就是永远抑郁了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 死人
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: xchat又不免费
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 一边去
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 活死人
<ofan> lemonhall: 我用weechat
<lemonhall> weechat....
<ofan> lemonhall: pgup/down
<lemonhall> ofan: ok~
<jiero> 呃。这都没实验。。。
<jiero> :D 大概是这里最猥亵的人了。
 * jiero 开着走路
<ofan> weechat+znc+bitlbee安逸的挂irc
<jusss> 调整输入法真蛋疼
<jusss> ofan: 你们政府开门了没
<jusss> ofan: 据说前几天关门了
<jusss> 不知道明天天气怎么样
<ofan> jusss: 你丫说话有点连贯性不？
<jusss> ofan: 没有
<jusss> ofan: 我跳跃性比较大
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 秋天的天气+亚热带季风气候
<imtxc> 有啥好事不
<jusss> 啥好事？
<jusss> 难道有福利？
<jusss> 谁的裸照又发网上了？
<jiero> imtxc: 有啊。你还活着，庆幸吧
 * jiero 践踏imtxc
<jusss> ofan: retina屏真好，
<jusss> 显示真不错
<jusss> 今天你们晚餐都吃的啥呀
<jiero> imtxc: 澳大利亚商人聪明，能让几乎所有本地人相信雨伞寿命是3个月。
<jiero> imtxc: 没有一个地方卖好伞，就都能赚钱了
<jusss> 什么东西？
<jusss> 这个输入法还是不习惯
<jusss> 打字速度明显下降了很多
<abinex> 澳大利亚的人还是没进化啊
<jusss> 今天天气不错
<jusss> 你们都吃的啥呀
<abinex> jusss哪里的天气
<abinex> 吃的土豆
<abinex> 上火了
<jusss> abinex: 河北
<abinex> 有沙尘暴么？“
<jusss> abinex: 没有
<jusss> abinex: 这很少有沙尘暴
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：据说有虚拟化的操作系统，但怎么使用？以及它的性能如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449975 专门进行虚拟化的机器，服务器？ 如何运行qemu之类 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-12 20:30
<imtxc> ...
<jusss> iMadper: 每次你一来就帽子加身呀
<iMadper> jusss: 不服?
<CyrusYzGTt> OP专治 jusss 不服
 * iMadper 大爱mva!
<jusss> iMadper: 给我个吧
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着
<iMadper> jusss: 给你个什么?
<iMadper> jusss: 给你个kick?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 。。
<lucky__> iMadper: hi
<iMadper> lucky__: howdy
<lucky__> iMadper: 有空给我找个巴掌大的羽绒服看看么
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥 你来了啊 我学java一个礼拜了 发现水平不是太好 二三十行的代码 就开始有点晕了  做到老师打一遍 我就能背下来啊  我为什么这么笨呢
<jackness> 晚餐我自己做了番茄炒蛋盖浇面
<jackness> 很好吃哦 哈哈哈
<iMadper> lucky__: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.34.anHL6S&id=18336559154   这个就行呀, 有专门卖羽绒服收纳袋的: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.46.jSso2R&id=21986480770
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 专卖正品 Outdoor Research OR男超轻羽绒服夹克鹅绒650蓬松57553-淘宝网
<iMadper> lucky__: 也有些羽绒服自带收纳袋
<ofan> iMadper: lucky__ 你俩发展挺迅速啊
<iMadper> ofan: 啥?
<iMadper> ofan: 你还tm不知道呢?
<ofan> 没啥
<iMadper> ofan: lucky__ 是男的, 你快追
<ofan> iMadper: 我没说是女的..
<iMadper> ofan: 男的, 和你口味
<lucky__> iMadper: 你才是男的，你全家都是男的
<ofan> iMadper: 你们全家都是男的，哈哈哈哈呵呵哈哈哈
<iMadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<jusss> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<lucky__> iMadper: 我这种口吻都是跟你学的，你还踢我
<iMadper> lucky__: 你没学到重点.
<ofan> iMadper: 看来是家庭环境造成的...
<lucky__> iMadper: 重点是什么
<iMadper> ofan: 你说你?
<iMadper> ofan: 那我明白了
<iMadper> lucky__: 重点是, 我有op.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌Chrome存重大安全漏洞：明文存储个人数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449976 安全公司Identity Finder近日曝光了谷歌Chrome浏览器的一个重大安全漏洞，即明文存储敏感的个人数据。 这一漏洞会在你在可信任网站或者Chrome浏览器地址栏上输入个人信息的时候开始活动。 研究人员发现，Chrome的缓存机
<^k^> ─> 制通常会在你不知情或者未征求你同意的情况下在你的硬盘里明文存储名字、邮箱地址、住址、手机号码 …
<iMadper> lucky__: 捅死城管的, 毕竟是少数
<iMadper> lucky__: 绝大多数情况下, 都是城管殴打小贩
<iMadper> ofan: 我也想学音乐制作了
<ofan> iMadper: 哦？
<ofan> iMadper: 那上网课
<ofan> 我也要上
<iMadper> ofan: 那个有啥设备需求吗?
<ofan> iMadper: https://www.coursera.org/course/musicproduction
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Coursera.org
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 我先去看看要求
<ofan> iMadper: 应该没有，不过最好有个midi键盘
<ofan> iMadper: 主要是软件需求
 * lucky__ iMadper滥用职权，大家都去举报他
<iMadper> ofan: 那还行. midi几百的也有
<lucky__> iMadper: 那种收纳袋套在羽绒服上就可以把羽绒服变小吗？
<iMadper> ofan: 我得找个小的去.
<ofan> iMadper: 啥型号
<iMadper> ofan: 还没看好呢, 刚开始看
<ofan> iMadper: 我说的不是幼儿园小孩用的那种
<iMadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.34.TNBtdm&id=16636618007
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 包邮 送踏板IK Multimedia iRig KEYS MIDI键盘iPhoneipad 送琴包-淘宝网
<iMadper> ofan: 貌似这个有点儿渣
<ofan> iMadper: 1.要usb的 2.功能要齐全
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, linux还得要有驱动吧?
<ofan> iMadper: 估计得弄，看你用什么后端了
<ofan> iMadper: 这个太渣了，还贵
<iMadper> ofan: 完全没基础, 得从零学起
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<gfrog> ofan: momo
<iMadper> ofan: 是啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 反momo
<ofan> im
<ofan> iMadper: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=akai+mpk+mini&searcy_type=item&s_from=newHeader&source=&ssid=s5-e&search=y&initiative_id=itemz_20131012
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: akai mpk mini_淘宝搜索
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭，in fashion在贵米帝肿么讲？
<ofan> iMadper: 我用的这个，评价不错，用着也挺好
<ofan> gfrog: in fashion
<ofan> iMadper: 不过感觉淘宝卖这么贵
<gfrog> ofan: 我说该理解成个啥意思？
<ofan> gfrog: 新潮？
<iMadper> ofan: 你买的多少钱?
<gfrog> ofan: What is in fashion today? <- 那这句话就是说今天神马很新潮？ 感脚怪怪的。
<ofan> iMadper: $99
<ofan> iMadper: 包邮
<iMadper> gfrog: in a fashion   马马虎虎... 如果去掉a, 就是时髦~
<ofan> gfrog: 有啥新鲜事
<gfrog> ofan: 果然是另一个意思了。
<gfrog> iMadper: 马马虎虎？
<eexpress> http://eexpress.github.io/deb/nmn 测试软件，简谱编辑。
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>55.12 kiB}
<jackness> 感觉大家都喜欢在淘宝买东西啊
<maxiaojun> 直接是二進制？
<jackness> 我都不知道想买什么了
<eexpress> 省得你们安装编译环境。
<eexpress> jackness: 真想不出的话，买点情趣用品吧。
<jackness> eexpress, 谢谢提醒啊 我买点巧克力吧 最佳情趣用品
<vipzrx1> 有人用过debsums -c 吗？
<jusss> eexpress: 你开放软件了？
<vipzrx1> debsums -c
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/273490
<eexpress> 无聊就写点。 jusss
<jusss> eexpress: …
<vipzrx1> debsums -c
<adam8157> iMadper: http://jaseywang.me/2013/04/26/使用-uefi-取代-bios/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 26 | April | 2013 | Jasey Wang
<eexpress> adam8157: 这谁写的。这么罗嗦。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我只是告诉 iMadper dell的机器支持uefi, 他要买服务器
<iMadper> adam8157: 在看
<adam8157> eexpress: 下周去sh看酷啪啪
<eexpress> 没一个脚本就全搞定的，没劲
<iMadper> adam8157: 我不是要uefi....
<eexpress> 酷胖？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是要 secure boot
<eexpress> 倒霉的，居然要secure boot
<adam8157> iMadper: 你可以顺着查查嘛
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在, 所有的牌子, 都是uefi得了, 但是都不支持secure boot.
<eexpress> 嘎嘛。你上班没
<iMadper> adam8157: lenovo的下一款产品支持secure boot
<jusss> eexpress: 我实习，求招走
<adam8157> gfrog: 发起收款啊亲 cc iMadper
<gfrog> adam8157: 还没收到呢，着急毛线
<iMadper> adam8157: 能拒付嘛?~ lol~
<ofan> jusss: 你想当男妓？
<jusss> ofan: ，，，
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<ofan> iMadper: secure boot要证书吧
<iMadper> ofan: custom mode, 支持你们搞一套自己的证书.
<iMadper> ofan: standrand mode, 就是微软的证书.
<ofan> 那搞毛
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<ofan> iMadper: 不得刷到firmware里？
<adam8157> iMadper: 预装ubuntu的会有我司的key
 * gfrog 我都俩月没给autotest提交代码了，代码量竟然还是排在第二。帽帽这些渣渣。
<iMadper> ofan: 赞!
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞@!
<iMadper> ofan: 是 nvram里面
<adam8157> gfrog: 收美元不? amazon gift card啥的 哈哈
<ofan> iMadper: nvram多大
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 瞬间联想到帽帽机房里那一排帖U标儿的服务器
<iMadper> ofan: 忘了, 标准只规定了最小值
<ofan> iMadper: root就能刷的话，没有任何意义了
<iMadper> gfrog: 啊??? 没注意...
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu下安装openssl+freeradius，freeradius安装失败，求高手指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449977 安装步骤如下： Choose a nice place to untar (let's say /root/) then : tar xvzf /root/openssl-1.0.1e.tar.gz cd /root/openssl-1.0.1e ./config make make install follow by tar xvzf /root/freeradius-server-2.2.1.tar.gz cd /root/freeradius-server-2.2.1 ./configu
<^k^> ─> re make -------------->>到这一步失败，提示如下 creating .libs/radiusdS.c (cd .libs && gcc -g -O2 -Wall -D_GNU_SOURCE -c -fno-buil …
<gfrog> iMadper: 在QE-lab，你们用的是general-lab吧？
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog 可能是ops
<adam8157> iMadper: gfrog 可能是ops贴的
<iMadper> ofan: 什么呀?! 这个是防止你替换成我不想启动的内核的... 为啥要root, 默认就支持你用自己的密钥系统呀
<adam8157> haha
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 我们不是qe-lab
<gfrog> adam8157: 深井冰么？ 帖那种标签玩儿。
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 有可能.
 * gfrog 今天拿到几张sticker，装饰下俺的TP，哈哈。
<iMadper> 我连rh贴纸都没有...
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，你不说gift card我还忘了，我在帽帽还有几十羊award没兑换，擦。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我把tp上原来的sticker都扔了, 更别说还往上贴了
<adam8157> gfrog: 几十....
<gfrog> adam8157: 帖A壳上，谁让你贴C壳
<adam8157> gfrog: 登陆看看, 可能还好使
<gfrog> adam8157: 忘了密码了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 每次都用忘记密码找回的。 @_@
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> gfrog: 我闪人之后还查过一次, 怕谁偷偷给我award
<gfrog> adam8157: 再说地址也忘了，帽帽的那个收藏夹被我整个删除了。 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog: 几十 算咯
<gfrog> adam8157: 不爽。上次被发了个2星，总共才100多羊啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: ....你们award这么缺么...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问lightdm如何修改默认登录会话？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449978 12.04安装了lightdm,openbox,开机时默认会话总是unity,我喜欢openbox,请教如何修改？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-10-12 21:22
<adam8157> gfrog: 我还没见过三星以下的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 碰上抠门的manager咋办。
<eexpress> 还打评分这种？
<gfrog> iMadper: 你们现在award都几星？ 我感觉今年award都不舍的给了。 cc adam8157
<iMadper> gfrog: award是啥?
<iMadper> gfrog: 我没在吐槽, 我是真不知道
<gfrog> eexpress: 嗯，其他组的同事给发的奖励。
<gfrog> iMadper: momo，你还年轻。
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 就是送别人一个感谢, 然后等级高的, 就有amazon的购物券那事?
<freeflying> gfrog, huntxu真用system()来执行了
<vipzrx1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6226794/
<eexpress> 不是客户给的？我还以为是。
<gfrog> iMadper: 叮。不是amazon券，是有一些点数，然后在某个网站上能兑换amazon券，其实也有其他的，不过大家都偏爱amazon
<gfrog> freeflying: lol，直截了当嘛，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/455202
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过判断是不是linux桥很赞。
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，我看到了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 我了解这个了
<freeflying> gfrog, 应该让他发到upstream去
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还是很好奇ovs是出于神马目的干掉了linux bridge兼容模块
<gfrog> freeflying: 放心，这种patch指定会被reject，只是workaround
<happyaron> adam8157: C社的key是M$签的……
<gfrog> happyaron: 高端呢。
<happyaron> adam8157: 机器里没有C社自己的key吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 不是, preload的不是
<adam8157> happyaron: 部分机器有的, MS的和我司的都有
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦，貌似C社和帽帽都找M$买了签名的blob
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，squid-deb要求所有client上的源地址都一样吧？
<adam8157> happyaron: 99$而已嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: adam8157 买一次不就完了？ 做WHQL认证才坑爹，提交一次结果就250$
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> gfrog: 如果发现blob有问题，或者功能要更新，那就要重新交费了
<happyaron> gfrog: C社貌似也交了几次99$了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不多，WHQL一个月可能就得交几次。而且还得各个版本的windows都交才行。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<iMadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.57.535Bqd&id=19160153087
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BEHRINGER 百灵达U-CONTROL UMX250 25 键 USB/MIDI 键盘-淘宝网
<freeflying> gfrog, 在一个lan里可以自己找到
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个虽确实是workaround, 不过还凑合
<gfrog> freeflying: 我是说mirror的地址。 比方说vm1用米国源，vm2用UK的，这样能cache嘛？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，肯定能干活就是了，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 你为啥这样用
<freeflying> iMadper, 现在256G的msata几钿
<iMadper> freeflying: 没关注, 我估计跟以前一样
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前遗留下来的，有的随手写了官方源，有的写的ustc
<iMadper> freeflying: 小众的东西, 不会有啥价格波动的
<jusss> 娃哈哈哈
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:40 
<jusss> 今天你们都吃啥了
<jusss> 明天吃啥呀
<abinex>  jusss喝白粥
<iMadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.XKUJt0&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=21856739970&pvid=8f9e252d-1c35-4e24-8833-739d8890e009&jlogid=p12214051f4898
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品现货 SAMSON Graphite 25 25键MIDI键盘 可接IPAD-淘宝网
<abinex> 咸菜豆腐
<jusss> abinex: 你在哪呀
<abinex> jusss: æµ·è¾¹
<jusss> abinex: 好地方呀
<jusss> abinex: 面朝大海春暖花开
<abinex> jusss: 连续吃了一个月的白切鸡
<jusss> abinex: 有鱼呀
<abinex> 现在想喝白粥
<abinex> jusss: 吃了好多年的海鱼
<abinex> 几乎每天都吃海鱼
<freeflying> gfrog, 删了吧，  saucy里的lxc支持snapshot, 创建一个base后，后面直接snapshot就好
<jusss> abinex: 那还不好？
<ofan> iMadper: 这个编辑好用，不适合作曲
<abinex> 因为海鱼便宜啊
<abinex> 所以经常买鱼吃
<gfrog> freeflying: 里面有devstack呢，我费了好几天劲搭上的。。 好吧，其他的都干掉重做
<iMadper> ofan: 我了解的少....
<abinex> 吃海鱼吃怕了
<jusss> abinex: 我这几天都吃不到鱼
<iMadper> ofan: 你有啥作品吗, 给听听
<freeflying> gfrog, devstack怎么能要几天呢
<jusss> abinex: 鱼太贵
<ofan> iMadper: 还没
<iMadper> ofan: 我想看看效果
<freeflying> gfrog, 分分钟的事情啊
<iMadper> ofan: .. ..
<freeflying> adam8157, [138510.024154] EXT4-fs (sdc1): previous I/O error to superblock detected
<freeflying> [138510.024164] EXT4-fs error (device sdc1): ext4_find_entry:1309: inode #4980885: comm autom4te: reading directory lblock 0
<ofan> iMadper: 效果你可以看视频
<abinex> jusss: 看到鱼都不想吃了
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 我去youtube搜个
<adam8157> freeflying: superblock....
<gfrog> freeflying: lxc里面做devstack有问题，有些设备没有。 啊，我那份文档哪去了。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 对了, 你会乐器吗?
<abinex> jusss: 偶尔吃一两次，感觉还不错
<ofan> iMadper: 主要是手感，我推荐那几个比较知名品牌的，akai,maudio,korg,yamaha
<jusss> abinex: 吃烤鸭
<adam8157> autom4te 这个程序读文件的时候遭遇错误
<abinex> jusss: 要是常年累月的吃，会让人抓狂
<iMadper> ofan: 我也喜欢 maudio和yamaha...
<freeflying> adam8157, 悲剧了
<iMadper> ofan: 买不起呀
<ofan> iMadper: maudio也有便宜的
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前跟你说过啊，udev在lxc里不好用，devstack的lvm做不出来。
<abinex> jusss: 我 买过一次烧鸭，不好吃，
<adam8157> freeflying: 可能也不是大问题
<iMadper> ofan: 我想先找个效果看看.
<freeflying> gfrog, 改appamor啊
<abinex> 看着颜色很是不错，吃起来不好
<abinex> 我后来扔掉了
<abinex> 20块钱的烧鸭肉
<gfrog> freeflying: udev在lxc里就是没法干活吧。
<jusss> abinex: …
<ofan> iMadper: 什么效果？
<jusss> abinex: 我们这也那个价
<abinex> 我就吃了两块
<iMadper> ofan: 没啥, 我找到了..
<abinex> jusss: 可能你们那里的烧鸭好吃一点
<jusss> abinex: 明天去吃大盘鸡面
<abinex> 哦
<jusss> abinex: 我们这烤鸭还行吧
<abinex> 我喜欢吃粉条
<jusss> abinex: 我想吃油麦
<abinex> 面条很少吃
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 油麦是啥东东
<abinex> 没吃过
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯
<jusss> abinex: 粉条第一次没煮熟不好吃
<abinex> 表示
<jusss> abinex: 油麦很好吃，绿糊糊的
<abinex> 哦
<abinex> 外面啥样子的美食都有
<abinex> 很多人喜欢吃兰州拉面
<abinex> 我以后在也不想吃兰州拉面和沙县小吃
<jusss> abinex: 豆豉鱼烧油麦很好吃
<abinex> 哦
<jusss> abinex: 没吃过沙县小吃
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋整，进入挂载点后任何操作硬盘就自动umount了
<adam8157> freeflying: fsck啊
<jusss> abinex: 就吃过一次兰州拉面，不好吃
<abinex> 哈，jusss不怎么好吃，很贵的
<adam8157> freeflying: superblock里的数据不对
<jusss> abinex: 说的我都有点饿了
<freeflying> adam8157, 不应该啊，我前天新分区的
<abinex> jusss: 嗯，说吃炒面，那面条居然是半冷不热的
<adam8157> freeflying: log就这么说的啊...
<jusss> abinex: 不喜欢吃炒面，就在学校吃过一次
<abinex> 吃的那个兰州拉面炒面条让我想拉肚子的感觉都有了
<jusss> abinex: 以前经常吃炒饼
<abinex> 哦
<abinex> 街上很多小吃
<jusss> 我们晚上现在开始断电了
<abinex> 我没有每一家去品尝
<abinex> LOL
<jusss> 真不好
<abinex> 为什么断电？
<abinex> 怎么了？
<jusss> 学校断电
<abinex> 你在宿舍？
<freeflying> adam8157, 都没了
<abinex> 哦，可以用移动电源啊
<jusss> 好多学校晚上11点都断电
<abinex> jusss: 断电也不怕，用手机啊，平板，笔记本
<jusss> 断电后看部电影就睡觉
<adam8157> freeflying: momo
<abinex> jusss: 断电也能上网啊
<jusss> abinex: 昨晚看的环太平洋
<abinex> 不好看
<abinex> jusss: 我看过了，看到我想睡觉
<jusss> abinex: 断电了猫 路由都不能用了呀
<abinex> jusss: 用手机
<abinex> 用手机的网络上网
<jusss> abinex: 感觉跟超人 钢铁之驱一样，只用看特效
<jusss> abinex: 今年出了好多特效电影
<abinex> 我们这里晚上有5G的随意玩包月流量套餐
<jusss> abinex: 还有很多新片，
<abinex> jusss: 我现在已经对特效电影麻木了
<jusss> abinex: 明年的奥斯卡典礼一定很不错
<abinex> jusss: 喜欢看那些有经典对白的电影
<jusss> abinex: 今年的咪咪歌很不错
<abinex> jusss: 而不是看堆华丽效果的垃圾大片
<abinex> 很多电影我看了开头就能猜到结局了
<abinex> 没看头
<jusss> 恩
<jusss> 我想看芬奇和诺兰的电影
<jusss> 都很好
<abinex> jusss: 现在的烂片太多了
<abinex> 看烂片真的是浪费青春
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> ^k^: 有脸说
<^k^> adam8157, 尽量少主观。  22:03 
<abinex> ……
<jackness> 有谁的歌曲特别好听的啊
<jackness> 或者比较好嗓音的男歌手或者女歌手啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: 额额额，推上有深夜福利。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 尺度好大。
<adam8157> gfrog_: shui!
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我没fo的? 你rt个
<adam8157> gfrog_: 哪个哪个!
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不敢rt啊，怕怕。@numbyouth 自己去看吧。
<freeflying> gfrog_, rt啊
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Ubuntu 下安装深度音乐播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449979 综合一些文章总结的，非原创，原文链接懒得找了 有些软件链接使用了中科大镜像源，速度不好的自己换 Ubuntu 下安装深度音乐播放器 1、安装 Deepin python-gtk2 包 该包可能与ubuntu自带的冲突，可以不装 http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/ ...
<^k^> ─> 1_i386.deb 2、安装 Deepin UI 库 http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/ ... 04_all.deb ht
<gfrog_> freeflying: 不行不行，rt了就丢到facebook上去了，那就闹大了
<mordory> good
<gfrog_> adam8157: 土壕，快跟乃的小伙伴们去收这个吧 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/152005
<^k^> gfrog_ ... ⇪ calvin klein 男士内裤 3条装_eastdane优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog_: 非四角
<freeflying> gfrog, 好了，我现在的lxc直接用 ovs了
<gfrog> freeflying: cool
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃是怎么个结构？ host上用ovs然后创建lxc的vm？
<freeflying> gfrog, 对
<gfrog> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过只能在台式机上用
<gfrog> freeflying: ovs没法搞wifi？
<freeflying> gfrog, wireless没法bridge
<gfrog> freeflying: 做个tap，然后再搞层nat到wifi接口呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这层不经常动，可以折腾下。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个意义不大了
<gfrog> freeflying: 这样本子就能用了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 丧心病狂
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么。
<adam8157> gfrog: tap
<freeflying> gfrog, 我是打算几台host上都用ovs, 然后所有的vm都能互联起来，通过ovs, 至于隔离就用vlan搞
<gfrog> adam8157: virtualization就是倒腾这些玩意嘛
<freeflying> adam8157, 除了tap还有啥高级货呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃啥时候还进城啊，给俺讲讲为毛隔离这么重要。
<freeflying> gfrog, 安全啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，等下。似乎我得能完整画出一个host上的网络结构才行。
<gfrog> freeflying: 一般情况下，host里ovs那一层要做nat么？ 还是就直接bridge出去了？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我这边是直接bridge出去
<freeflying> 不做nat啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那vlan tag是一直带到网络边界的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那这样的话，如果这个host上的vm分给了不同的用户，那就要给这些用户分别创建vlan？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，那大DC里如果很多用户的话，4096个vlan就不够了呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 这不就有了vxlan
<gfrog> freeflying: 难怪要玩儿vxlan，多了一堆头来定位
<gfrog> freeflying: vxlan确实比host上nat出去干的高明
<gfrog> freeflying: nat太多次了有的服务就完蛋了。
<freeflying> gfrog, OS里按我这种玩法，performance应该会好很多
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊， nat的开销非常大
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，nat性能也渣。
<gfrog> freeflying: 花生们也抱怨，说你呀OS干了nat和打vlan tag的活，那买的那些高级switch就做个trunk，还有毛线用。
<freeflying> gfrog,  只能说OS里的人比我还不懂网络
<gfrog> freeflying: host的cpu都用来做这些无聊的事儿了。
<gfrog> freeflying: OS估计很快就能支持vxlan吧，毕竟contributor多的一逼。
<adam8157> 加头这种事情很容易实现吧.....只不过太软
<gfrog> adam8157: vxlan？ 这玩意需要整个DC的设备都支持，网卡switch啥的都要换掉。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说os比较方便
<gfrog> adam8157: http://garyberger.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Encapsulation.png 丫跟802.1Q头完全不兼容
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ image/png
<gfrog> adam8157: 下面基础架构不支持，上层建筑无论如何做也没用啊。
<freeflying> gfrog, ovs已然支持
<gfrog> freeflying: ovs？ 哦，对。
<freeflying> adam8157, os加了有毛用
<adam8157> gfrog: 这张图才真是丧心病狂
<jackness> 我知道了
<freeflying> adam8157, internet这坑现在不是技术的问题，是要向后兼容
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个挺简单了吧。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: vxlan是l2 over l3
<happyaron> gfrog: udp的
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，你看那张图，说l2 over l3这事了
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后咋还需要所有switch支持呢？
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是l2这层也还有不同，switch要读更多的信息，好知道到底往哪里转发。
<happyaron> gfrog: 那个是vswitch要做的
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，也对啊。
<freeflying> happyaron, vswitch都不灵的，这些必须要用硬件去做
<happyaron> freeflying: 因为openvswitch还处于初级阶段
<happyaron> freeflying: cisco那个nexus才是坑呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 今年vmware把丫的网络结构又更新了一遍，乃看了嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: ref?
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈？
<happyaron> gfrog: 有啥参考资料么？我看看。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 木有，俺只是听说，没来得及看呢。
<gfrog> happyaron: 要看的东西太多了啊，擦
<happyaron> gfrog: 帮找个link？
<gfrog> happyaron: 稍等。 我下午手贱把kwallet里面chrome里的文件夹删掉了，结果chrome的配置全美了 T_T
<gfrog> happyaron: 美==没
<happyaron> ypwo...
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
 * adam8157 网速慢到爆
<freeflying> 你妹，公司的wp居然不支持传图
<adam8157> wp?
<gfrog> freeflying: wp？
<gfrog> freeflying: wordpress嘛？ lol
<freeflying> wordpress啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ C记还有wp？
<gfrog> freeflying: 球地址
<freeflying> http://voices.canonical.com/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Canonical Voices
<freeflying> 睡觉，明早还得收拾行李
<lemonhall> q
<h1001> xxxxx
<jackness> 半夜三更了 难道没人了吗
<jackness> 谁来提高我的java编程实力啊
<h1001> ......
<maxiaojun> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/
<^k^> maxiaojun ⇪ t: The Java™ Tutorials
<GODDOG> 。。。。
<GODDOG> jackness: 还不睡的？
<jackness> GODDOG, 今天学习的java的代码还没敲完，需要慢慢敲 慢慢想
<GODDOG> jackness: 你在看什么书？
<GODDOG> jackness: 今天下午也看了一会儿java
<jackness> GODDOG, 不看书现在 在复习今天上课的内容 今天教了很多代码
<GODDOG> jackness: 你在培训啊
<jackness> GODDOG,对啊  我在南京达内在学习java
<GODDOG> jackness: 我能不能问一下价钱
<jackness> GODDOG, 我比较笨 所以自学是对我不利的 只能靠培训
<GODDOG> jackness: 同笨
<GODDOG> jackness: 所以就不去做程序员了
<jackness> GODDOG, 15800 可以先就业后付款  贷款给我们学生的 学完四个月后 每月还款一千多
<jackness> GODDOG, 我记得是你是个大神吧
<GODDOG> jackness: 我是大二 不是大神
<jackness> GODDOG, 那你好好上大学吧 大学里面学完 你再看情况要不要培训吧 达内学得都是实战  你实战结合你大学的理论 你会变得很牛逼的
<Guest86727> 达内都跑这里拉人来了啊。。。
<wpah> 测试下输入法
<wpah> 哈哈
<wpah> 终于安装好archlinux啦
<jackness> 我只是说我自己 不是拉票的
<jackness> 我没这个实力 晚安各位
<GODDOG> Jack77213: 在技术社区不要在意这些了吧
<GODDOG> Jack77213: sorry
<GODDOG> 晚安各位
<^k^> 05:07
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:07
<Mtone> 早
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  07:29 
<October22> momo ^k^
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-13
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [SOS] 关于sdlmame http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449989 各位大神！ 我的sdlmame装好以后，经过rom目录设置以后，打开游戏界面后，不能设置键位。 按照网上的说法，进入游戏后，我按Tab键，弹出菜单，但是无法选中菜单中的命令（回车失效），而且在菜单里边，只能使用下方向键向下移动高亮的
<^k^> ─> 命令！ 请高手指点一二。谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaka.xi — 2013-10-13 1:39
<jackness> 各位早上好
 * hoxily jackness 早
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<kingbo> 早安
<imtxc> 渣东这么早就来送货
<freeflying> imtxc, 大周末的你不去找妹纸
<freeflying> imtxc, 去跟基蛙一起捡瓶子去啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 瓶子？
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天天气不佳
<freeflying> imtxc, 今天是环北京自行车塞
<imtxc> freeflying: 基蛙参加了？ 你怎么没去
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:42 
<imtxc> 额，中文咋还这样呢
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 这条安全记录是啥意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449992 address (ip)xxx.xxx.xx.xx maps to static.vdc.vn but this does not map back to the address POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT! 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chrome — 2013-10-13 10:10
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 负载100%，怎样查找根源？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449993 昨天cpu突然100%一直下不来，怎样查找记录找出是啥原因引起的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Chrome — 2013-10-13 10:15
<GODDOG> 无聊了 有没有
<GODDOG> 这么邪恶的一个星期天
<skyfish> 还在上班
<GODDOG> skyfish: 好勤奋
<jackness> 周日还上班 真辛苦
<jackness> 我可以开心的敲一天代码 真开心
<skyfish> 加班没事做，练练手来了
<iMadper> skyfish: 加班没事做, 为啥还要加班?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • E5800 升级成 四代i3，是否值得。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449994 cpu E5800 升级成 四代i3，不知道怎么样？显卡是独立hd6570的。 MSI 微星 B85M-P33 主板 Intel B85 LGA 1150 482元 Intel 英特尔 酷睿四代 i3 4130 盒装CPU LGA 1150/3.4G/双核 809元 以上升级性能有无大的提升。大概提升多少。 好像用i5的啊。偶尔会
<^k^> ─> 玩steam里的游戏。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-10-13 11:19
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Ubuntu 13.10 ctrl+alt+F1 终端模式下 休眠黑屏 无法恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449995 因为字符终端模式下感觉屏幕比较大，用起来方便，所以切到命令行模式下搞点东西。但有个问题就是，有时候有事儿出去3,5分钟的话，如果离开时候屏幕停留在字符终端模式，那么回来的时候准是黑屏，可以操作
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • apt-get出错了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449997 昨天apt-get安装东西的时候强制关闭了终端。 今天开始我apt-get remove东西的时候一开始一切正常。 最后出现了这个东西： 正在处理用于 man-db 的触发器... 正在设置 ntp (1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1) ... * Starting NTP server ntpd *** glibc detected *** lockfile-create: free(): in
<wpah> 没人聊天呀，呵呵
<GODDOG> wpah: wuliao
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> wp
<iMadper> wpah: 周末, 没人
<wpah> 都出去玩啦，哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449998 win7下安装ubuntu13.04需要格式化硬盘么。我想装在d盘，但d盘有win7的文件。装ubuntu需要格式化这些文件么。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjiaren — 2013-10-13 11:49
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  12:04 
<jamesarch> 问下各位大牛
<jamesarch> 我用的是archlinux 我用aur安装gnome-terminal36时提示缺少文件 libEGL.la
<jamesarch> 有人知道这个文件时哪个包里的么
<wpah> 我用的也是arch
<wpah> 挺好用的
<jamesarch> 额 archlinux-cn那个频道没人……
<jamesarch> 只好到这里里
<wpah> 我才刚用，包管理都还没有搞清楚，哈哈
<wpah> 昨晚刚安装好系统
<endle> 你搜一下  libEGL.la
<jamesarch> 恩 挺好的 耐折腾
<jamesarch> 用半年里
<endle> 应该是却了一个包
<wpah> xfce4 声音图标 网络图标都还没有搞出来
<wpah> 哪位有好看的conky的配置，给我一份吧
<wpah> jamesarch: conky你在用么？
<jamesarch> en
<jamesarch> 额…… 看错了 我的时docky
<wpah> jamesarch: 哦哦哦
<jamesarch> …… 好吧 conky我也有
<wpah> 给份配置
<wpah> 嘿嘿
<wpah> 不太会搞
<wpah> 方便么？
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 怎样保存LXDE屏幕亮度等级设置啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450000 其实问题就是每次启动LXDE的屏幕亮度都是最高档，也就是亮度设置无法保存。 我在论坛里搜了一些，看到都是关于gnome的，还有个要修改rc.local的，可是我试了下这个文件貌似是被系统占用，无法修改的 不知道诸位大神有没有什
<^k^> ─> 么具体可行的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 moreo — 2013-10-13 12:10
<wpah> jamesarch: wpahipc@gmail.com
<jamesarch> 恩
<imtxc> jyf: 别忘了发图哦
<jamesarch> 我这个时要安装conky-colors的
<wpah> 好的，我知道了
<wpah> 我现在就安装一下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gcc怎么无法在命令行中输入中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450002 输如一段中文后，自动断开，显示段错误，核心已存储。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu控-小白 — 2013-10-13 12:19
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你也老大不小了, 还不找个妹子?
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不要帮你介绍靠谱的?
 * iMadper <-- 金牌冰人
<gfrog> iMadper: 丫惦记着他们公司那个助理妹纸呢。
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 我还以为他惦记着 ofan 回国呢
<gfrog> iMadper: 啊，原来如此
<iMadper> gfrog: lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 一把年纪, 还没妹子, 一定有问题~   cc  adam
<imtxc> iMadper: 速速介绍
<imtxc> gfrog: 我司那个助理没有那个测试妹子漂亮啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 我擦，你个见异思迁的货
<imtxc> gfrog: 你不是比赛去了么
<gfrog> imtxc: 比赛毛线
<wpah> 你们都是认识的呀
<gfrog> imtxc: 是看比赛。这天气，懒得动弹。
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 有合适的妹子就给我 fw 过来
<iMadper> imtxc: ok.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你多高?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我得告诉妹子.
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:35 
<jusss> 有人马
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有体重
<iMadper> jusss: 再问有没有人, 就kick你
<jusss> iMadper: 为什么？
<jusss> iMadper: 我180
<jusss> iMadper: 身高180 体重180
<iMadper> jusss: 你长 X 宽是 180*180
<jusss> iMadper: 身高1.80m 体重90kg
<iMadper> jusss: 真胖.
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，以前是70kg
<jusss> iMadper: 2年前70kg, 现在90kg...
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 掉线掉出翔
<jusss> iMadper: 你体重多少？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我打算升级到100mb光纤了
<imtxc> iMadper: .................................................
 * jiero 发现 lainme 也不来了
 * jiero 也看不到 cherrot 了
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<imtxc> jiero: 你还想要谁
<jiero> imtxc: 呃阿姨也不见。
<imtxc> iMadper: 单身没有理由，就是因为矮胖挫啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你也可以去找一个矮胖挫的妹子嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 屁，穷矮瘦也有
<iMadper> imtxc: 男生矮胖挫不算是硬伤吧?
<jiero> imtxc: 找穷矮瘦的妹子
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，这不算硬伤什么是？
<jusss> 高胖穷
<jiero> imtxc: 没有购买力和不够大众化
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不要胖妹子，别的好说
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 买了你
<imtxc> jiero: 付款
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> nyfair都没来
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以，我找妹子难度不是一般的大
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 卸载fcitx以后无法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450003 前两天为了试别的输入法，装了fcitx，然后不习惯，卸了。结果重启无法进入桌面，就是在log in的地方，输了密码回车，然后闪一下没反应。应该是配置文件的问题 Sent from my ZTE U807 using Tapatalk 2 统计信息: 发表于 由 rebelg — 2013-10-13 12
<^k^> ─> :31
<imtxc> http://dict.youdao.com/ 越来越渣
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 有道词典首页
<jusss> http://dict.cn
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 在线翻译_在线词典_英语在线翻译_海词词典_中国最专业的网络词典
<jusss> http://dick.org
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<jusss> http://dick.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Dick.com: The Leading Dick Site on the Net
<jiero> imtxc: 我找妹子难度不是一般的大
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> iMadper: 明年你有春天
 * iMadper 抱抱 gfrog
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
 * jiero 昨天看了日本狗血的动画片 新海城 搞的 言叶之庭
<jiero> 狗血啊。狗血啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这两天背着 960 上班，不能装口袋是个问题
<jiero> imtxc:  960是什么
<jiero> imtxc: 便携音箱？
<imtxc> jiero: 播放器
<jusss> jiero: 新海城？秒速五厘米的那个？
<imtxc> jiero: 背包里，地铁过安检就得拿下耳塞，麻烦
<jiero> imtxc: 我的手机太厚，固然无法放入我背包的手机袋
<jackness> 我都是用比较薄的手机
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。耳机一族
<imtxc> 恩啊
<jiero> 没键盘的耳机是会薄的
<jiero> 手机~
<jusss> 清静了
<jiero> imtxc: 用无线耳机
<imtxc> jiero: 那不够装B
<jiero> imtxc:  罗技 UE9000 不够装？
<jiero> imtxc: 你买个就是了
<imtxc> 。。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • D-link无线路由器SPI，ALG作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450004 http://www.today-wx.com/wireless/210.html 1.“基于 状态包检测 （SPI）的防火墙的可以通过检测数据包的目的地址、源地址、端口、协议等信息来判断是否允许数据包通过。 SPI的特点在于拒绝一切 外部 网络 主动 发起的连接，只有
<imtxc> jiero: 地铁外面每天都有卖魔声2B耳塞的
<jiero> imtxc: 我不懂耳塞啊。 我所有耳机加起来不到￥350
 * jiero 现在用的5个耳机，加起来不到￥350
<wpah> 地铁外面卖的都是假的
<jiero> wpah: 耳机很贱的造价
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:14 
<wpah> 我知道呀
<jiero> $2就是多数售价￥200以下耳机的最高造价了。。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:15 
<imtxc> ^k^: 恩
<^k^> imtxc, 你哭或笑的比其他人更多？  13:16 
<jiero> imtxc: 你哭吧
<jiero> imtxc: 快点
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:18 
<imtxc> weechat 咋不给我 notify 了
<imtxc> 找找看少装什么了又。。
<iMadper> imtxc: notification.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:20 
<imtxc> iMadper: 有的
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<jusss>   test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:21 
<imtxc> notify-send 可议案
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:22 
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: ..
<jusss> 法
<jusss> 法
<iMadper> imtxc: 用过dunst吗?
 * iMadper 睡觉. 
<ofan> iMadper: 你用的那个rss reader叫啥来着
<imtxc> en
<gebjgd> ofan: 裏奧手機能從淘寶買
<gebjgd> ofan: 1799
<imtxc> test yaaic
<jusss> iMadper: tar -czvf ~/simsun.tar.gz ~/.fonts/simsun.ttf 出现Removing leading '/'' from member names，这是怎么回事？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装软件就提示出问题 软件包操作失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450005 错误码 installArchives() failed: Selecting previously unselected package gufw. (Reading database ... (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Reading database ...
<^k^> ─> 35% (Reading database ... 40% (Reading database ... 45% (Reading database ... 50% (Reading database ... 55% (Reading database ... 60% (Readi …
<jiero> adam8157: 在忙周末？
<adam8157> jiero: 看柯南...
<adam8157> mohli: momo
<jiero> adam8157: 。叮当
<jusss> adam8157: touch /boot/vmlinuz-linux  tar -cvPf xxx.tar /boot/vmlinuz-linux 然后发给你，你解压后会怎么样？
<adam8157> jusss: 解压到绝对路径
<jiero> adam8157: 买的俄罗斯巧克力到了。
<jiero> adam8157: 黑巧克力哦
<jusss> adam8157: 所以你的/boot/vmlinuz-linux就被这个包里的替换了？
<adam8157> jiero: 快递给我
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<adam8157> .
<jiero> adam8157: 你自己买。。。
<adam8157> jiero: gui
<jiero> adam8157: 。不比邮费贵
<jusss> adam8157: 于是你就开不了机了？
<jiero> adam8157: 100g一板 7.8元
<adam8157> jiero: 假的吧
<jiero> adam8157: 俄罗斯的就那个价格
<jiero> adam8157: http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/trade_snap.htm?spm=a1z09.6.0.0.bhBnMq&trade_id=436299123377885&item_num_id=14651516283
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 俄罗斯巧克力 阿克西妮亚85%可可纯黑巧克力 新日期
<jiero> http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/trade_snap.htm?spm=a1z09.6.0.0.bhBnMq&trade_id=436299123397885&item_num_id=13386773716
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 俄罗斯进口巧克力 胜利72% 纯黑巧克力新日期已到货(批发价)-淘宝网
<jiero> 都不到10元。
<jiero> 我凑了个整数啊。。。没想到。 10.20+7.65×2+7.80=33.30 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 一个快到期了。。。
<jiero> 哇，外包装布满了文字啊，看不懂的文字
<BigOne> jiero: 什么的外包装呢?
<jiero> BigOne: 巧克力。
<BigOne> jiero: 拥有不明文字的巧克力，你敢吃不？
<jiero> BigOne: 敢
<jiero> BigOne: 又不是毒药
<jiero> adam8157: BigOne: 开始拆封，有快一年没吃巧克力了
<BigOne> jiero: 你确定不要用辨识卷轴看一下？
<BigOne> jiero: 壮士？
 * jiero 作中毒状
 * BigOne 一脸平静
<jiero> BigOne: 有的上面带英文，说明了5-22摄氏度 70%以下湿度保存，否则不质保
 * jiero 吃了 BigOne
<adam8157> jiero: 馋
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你丫经常外出吃东西
 * BigOne 没有被吃该成员方法
<jiero> adam8157: 这85%的太甜了。
<jiero> 质地似乎比 lindit 的差些，不过价格摆在那里。。。lindit我最便宜买也要 $1.99还没抢到85% 90%的。。。
<jackness> 起床了  看书了
<jackness> 我的java 我来了
<BigOne> jackness 做java的？
<jiero> adam8157: 送我香蕉树
<jiero> 果然牛奶和黑巧克力一起吃很香。。。
<BigOne> jiero:有多香
<jiero> BigOne: 把巧克力嚼成渣渣
<jackness> BigOne, 学习java的
 * jiero 最喜欢的零食就是黑巧克力了。。。
 * jiero 最喜欢的水果是樱桃。。。
<jiero> 都是昂贵的东西。。。
<BigOne> jackness java还是不错的
<jackness> BigOne, 我也爱上java了
<BigOne> jackness 不过我已经用腻了
<BigOne> 所以觉得有点渣
<jiero> 啊。10列5排100g，每块2g，吃了4g，喝一袋奶，一杯水。
<jackness> BigOne, 看来你是大神 有时间向你多多请教
<jiero> adam8157: 吃巧克力增肥吧
<BigOne> jiero 觉得快要抵抗不住了
<jiero> BigOne: ？
<BigOne> jackness 谈不上，只是觉得用起来不是太爽
<BigOne> jiero 美食的诱惑
<jackness> BigOne, 呵呵 不要谦虚
<BigOne> jackness 事实，不过就因为他无聊，所以代码写得再糟糕，还是能看懂，可追溯
<BigOne> 所以，这点来说，还是不错的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教高手nautilus地址栏怎么用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450006 我在命令大全里看到这样的技巧，说ctrl+l调出地址栏，然后可以输下面类似的命令 * ftp:// - FTP 文件夹 * ssh:// - SSH 文件夹 * fonts:/// - 字体文件夹,可将字体文件拖到此处以完成安装 但输入这些不是找不到就是，什么无法处理xx的位置。
<^k^> ─> 请问这个要怎么用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiuchuanlin — 2013-10-13 14:31
<jackness> BigOne, 我刚学习了一个礼拜  感觉非常棒  我需要加油写代码了
<BigOne> jackness 回头是岸
<jackness> BigOne, 我会努力学好java编程的  谢谢鼓励
<BigOne> jackness 做java的坑子多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请推荐一个轻量级的图片编辑软件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450010 主要是在截屏的图片上画画线什么的。安装了个gimp，太复杂了。还有bug。 我的系统是13.10. 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-10-13 15:18
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请推荐一个轻量级的图片编辑软件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450008 主要是在截屏的图片上画画线什么的。安装了个gimp，太复杂了。还有bug。 我的系统是13.10. 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-10-13 15:16
<jackness> BigOne, 不明白 为什么用java的坑子多
<gebjgd> jackness: java好  java到處跑
<jackness> 对啊 归功于java虚拟机
<gebjgd> jackness: java就業好
<BigOne> jackness 现在什么人都说自己会java但真的做了，才知道什么叫做屎一样的代码
<BigOne> 不怕神一样的对手，就怕猪一样的队友
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 关于ubuntukylin 出路所在 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450011 关于ubuntukylin 出路所在 从 新氧 到 deeplinux、ylmpos，大家都在志立于开发一个完美的 中文ubuntu。新氧 的结局就不说了，后面两位似乎还没能超过官方的影响力。 别人做过的工作，我们就不必要再重复了！这不正是 开源 的意义所在？！ ubuntu中
<^k^> ─> 文化，我们需要做的不是开发一个全新的ubuntu。即使有这个愿望，也没这个实力。中科的 麒麟 系统，就是 …
<gebjgd> BigOne: 代碼好壞是習慣問題
<gebjgd> BigOne: 不是能力問題
<jackness> BigOne, 我希望将来出来不是写屎一样的代码
<BigOne> gebjgd 那是因为你没遇到过
<BigOne> jackness 希望吧，其实坑的是别人写屎极代码，你还要维护或者复用
<gebjgd> BigOne: 怎麼沒遇到過
<gebjgd> BigOne: 到處都是爛代碼
<gebjgd> BigOne: gnu就有很多
<BigOne> 呵呵
<gebjgd> BigOne: 帶warning的代碼就是渣
<jackness> 不过想要写出漂亮给力的代码 我还需要多多下苦工啊 不练内功是不行的
<jackness> 我应该学好九阳神功 独步武林 笑傲江湖
<jusss> 。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • D-link无线路由器，怎样更改PIN码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450014 http://saintsky.info/2207.html 1.D-link无线路由器，PIN码是什么？ 怎样更改PIN码？ 2.D-link无线路由器，怎样防止PIN攻击？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-13 15:56
<jusss> gebjgd: 能挂载ntfs的分区却不能写入？ 但是能读，怎么办
<imtxc> jusss: 什么错误？
<jusss> imtxc: 权限拒绝
<imtxc> jusss: pmount 或者用 sudo 写
<jusss> imtxc: 能挂在ntfs分区，也能读，但是不能写， root账户
<jusss> imtxc: [root@localhost mnt]# touch some
<jusss> touch: cannot touch ‘some’: Permission denied
<netsnail> jusss: 用ntfs-3g
<adam8157> gfrog_: 被wl版打击了
<jusss> netsnail: 嗯
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 重回UBUNTU怀抱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450015 已有多久没有使用UBUNTU已不记得，在我的DELL C810终于认不出硬盘，无法使用后，更换为HP NC6000笔记本电脑，在安装了8。04版本后，无法更新系统，而且我的ATI独立显卡无法识别，于是乎，下载了10。04版本（12。04版本安装不了，提示我的CPU无法支持，
<^k^> ─> 唉），没想到，安装如此简单顺利，而且，所以硬件识别驱动正常，无线网卡也可以使用，真是意外的惊 …
<gebjgd> ntfs-3g
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 这个配置wubi装12.04是不是很卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450016 大虾们：帮瞧瞧，下面这个配置用WUB装ubuntu 12.04是不是很卡，还没XP3流畅。是不是我没装好啊！！！ 屏幕尺寸：14.1英寸 CPU型号：Intel 奔腾双核 T23CPU 主频：1.86GHz 内存容量：2GB DDRII 硬盘容量：160GB 5400转 显卡芯片：Intel GMA X3100 操
<^k^> ─> 作系统：Windows xp3 光驱类型：DVD刻录机 8/4×5 无线网卡：3945ABG 笔记本重量：2.35Kg 蓝牙：无 有线网卡：100Mb …
<jackness> imtxc, 为什么我的ubuntu看视频 电脑热得厉害啊
<jackness> imtxc, 这个是怎么回事啊 大师兄
<adam8157> jackness: imtxc 是二师兄
<jackness> iMadper, 师傅啊 教教我 我的乌班图出问题了 看视频电脑热得不得了啊
<iMadper> jackness: 别乱叫
<jackness> iMadper, 救我啊  急救
<iMadper> jackness: 问问题, 要提供必要的信息.
<jackness> iMadper, 那总要有个称呼吧
<iMadper> jackness: 没.
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板早.
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板裤子到了?
<iMadper> jackness: 说你显卡型号呀!
<jackness> iMadper, 我今天在写java程序 电脑温度很温度 一点点温热  现在我在看电影 视频 失恋33天 然后 就很热了
<Mtone> jackness: 二师兄？
<adam8157> iMadper: ? 我买的那条周一到转运公司
<Mtone> jackness: 我是小师妹
<onlylove> 靠，毛线显卡的解码器有毛病
<jackness> iMadper, N卡 geforce 630m
<iMadper> jackness: 你那句, 是废话... 我要显卡型号... 不需要知道你是看av还是看失恋33天... 哥....
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥啊
<iMadper> jackness: n卡那个叫vdpau还是vapdu之类的, 搜一下去吧
<iMadper> jackness: vdpau, 搜这个关键字.
<onlylove> iMadper: 不一样的，av有蓝光和hd的，失恋33天这个目前我还没找到高清
<Mtone> jackness: BIOS关闭独显就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个要硬解码，一个软解无压力
<iMadper> onlylove: Love is not blind 2011 BluRay 1080p DTS-HD MA 5.1 x264-beAst    这东西蓝光版本, 满大街都是.
<iMadper> onlylove: 22.41g.
<jackness> iMadper, 搜到wiki http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: VDPAU - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jackness> iMadper, 然后呢
<iMadper> jackness: 研究一下这个, 你就知道所有你想要得了
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实主要是我根本对那东西没兴趣……我现在只对那些宣传的短片或者demo什么的有兴趣，比方说sharp的4K
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是想说, 这些东西, 对我解答他的问题, 毫无帮助, 所以不用在这个问题上质疑我. 谢谢.
<onlylove> iMadper: 有个lg的demo，4分钟的少女时代的mv，大概0.99G
 * iMadper 穷得都没裤子穿了, 毫不关心软解硬解...
<onlylove> 不扯了，说白了，就是显卡问题
<jackness> 看完了 可是我不知道怎么做啊
<onlylove> nv又需要被脱袜子fuck下了
<jackness> GPU 显卡的处理器吗
<jackness> 我该怎么做啊 这些原理看完了 也没懂啊
<Mtone> …
<jackness> 是不是关闭独显 啊
<jackness> 如何关闭啊
<jackness> 我双显卡的
<Mtone> BIOS
<Mtone> Graphics的那句
<jackness> 影响windows系统吗
<onlylove> 当然影响
<jackness> iMadper, 我网上看了个方法 这个方法可以吗？http://code.bulix.org/wd341r-84695
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> http://code.bulix.org/wd341r-84695
<jackness> 大家看看这个方法可以吗
<onlylove> 那些玩hifi的是怎么听出128和320的区别的……抓狂啊
<jackness> 大家帮帮忙 我怕我的电脑 烧死
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你擦
<gebjgd> onlylove: 你猜
<onlylove> jackness: 装nv的闭源驱动
<iMadper> jackness: 你是按照我给你的关键字找到的这个办法?!
<gebjgd> jackness: a卡用戶 嘲笑n卡吊死
<onlylove> gebjgd: 布吉岛
<jackness> iMadper, 不是啊 那个查出来的东西 都是原理啊 我不知道怎么操作啊
<iMadper> jackness: 那就继续查... 你查那个关键词才不到三个小时吧?
<Mtone> jackness 关闭显卡 屁大点事都没有
<jackness> iMadper, 需要查3小时才能解决问题？我继续查下
<iMadper> jackness: 我当初编译vaapi + mplayer的时候, 查了好几天呢.
<iMadper> jackness: 也是为了解决同样的问题.
<Mtone> 也就是登陆的时候有个提示 jackness
<iMadper> jackness: 而且, 据我所知, vdpau十分简单, 比当时的vaapi简单多了
<iMadper> jackness: 不是需要三个小时, 我是想说, 你来提问前, 自己做的工作太少了
<Mtone> 我的ubuntu也是，独显驱动没装好，所以我就直接关了独显
<onlylove> iMadper: 当年为了硬解码，vaapi差点没折腾死……
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩, 自己给 mplayer打补丁来编译.
<iMadper> onlylove: 那会儿vaapi刚出没多久, 编译都各种过不去.
<jackness> iMadper, 这个可以解决问题吧 http://code.bulix.org/ljoieq-84696
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> http://code.bulix.org/ljoieq-84696
<iMadper> jackness: 我认为刻意.
<iMadper> 可以
<iMadper> jackness: 如果你的驱动没问题的话, 这个方法可以.
<jackness> iMadper, 谢谢了 我终于学会玩度娘了  谢谢大哥
<kingbo> iMadper: 两台机器不同处理器之间能用distcc不？
<iMadper> kingbo: 不同处理器指的是不同的架构?
<iMadper> kingbo: 类似i386跟s390x?
<iMadper> kingbo
<iMadper> kingbo: 还是i5跟i7?
<iMadper> kingbo: 你指的是哪种?
<kingbo> iMadper: arm和i386不同吧
<iMadper> kingbo: 可以distcc, 不过, 你需要有交叉编译的工具链.
<kingbo> iMadper: arm和intel
<kingbo> iMadper: 这玩意这么神奇？
<jackness> iMadper, 我是在线看视频 这个方法好像是修改的smplayer的设置啊 这个有用吗？
<iMadper> jackness: .... .... 没用.
<jackness> iMadper, 那我该怎么办啊 在线视频还是会发热吗？
<iMadper> 急啊参考
<iMadper> jackness: 是的.
<jackness> iMadper, 那我该怎么办啊 教教我啊
<iMadper> jackness: 没办法.
<jackness> iMadper, 那关闭独显 是不是可以尝试呢？
<iMadper> jackness: 没用.
<iMadper> jackness: cpu热.
<gfrog_> adam8157: 土壕，那里门槛500k/yr啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: 里面互联网的好猛啊
<jackness> iMadper, 我一直觉得linux系统 占用系统资源少  不容易发热 怎么现在变成发热超过了windows吗？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 被刺激到了啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: 风险也大。
<iMadper> jackness: 这话跟我说没关系. 我不是linux的支持者.
<adam8157> gfrog: 是
<iMadper> jackness: 所以也不会因为你说他不好, 就一定要弄好他
<macint0sh> 。
<iMadper> jackness: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=166593  不过, 简单的搜索发现, 方法还是有不少的.
<gfrog> adam8157: 你去那都受刺激，那100k/yr的还要不要活了。
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: VDPAU-VAAPI backend / Hardware accel on Intel/AMD in flash and other (Page 1) / Multimedia and Games / Arch Linux Forums
<iMadper> jackness: 你应该每次问问题之前, 都搜索.
<jackness> iMadper, 我搜索是会  但是我辨别方法是否有用 是否合适的能力不如你啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 你那句话就是在说: iMadper 不能活了
<iMadper> jackness: 我没有办法分辨, 分辨的方法就是去试.
<gfrog> iMadper: 谁知道你薪水多少。。
<iMadper> gfrog: nnnd, 我的薪水不是从来都公开的吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 公开乃妹儿，乃肯定没仔细看合同。
<gfrog> iMadper: 严禁讨论薪水。
<iMadper> gfrog: 真没仔细看...
<adam8157> gfrog: 求+50%
 * gfrog 还给帽帽的合同挑出俩bug
<gfrog> adam8157: 1M/yr是个神马概念？
<adam8157> ...
 * gfrog 下楼买个批萨吃。
<gebjgd> jackness: 因爲你用的是渣nv
 * adam8157 人家买批萨 我去吃711...
<gfrog> adam8157: 只是比格的批萨好嘛。
<adam8157> 还是大披萨 唉...
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper BTW，运单还没新动静。
<iMadper> gfrog: 没裤子了..
<adam8157> gfrog: 单号给个 我自己check就好
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你的flash硬解了?
<adam8157> iMadper: flash可以硬解的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 是只吃了, 不过我当时刚看到新闻就去试过了
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后就失败了
<iMadper> adam8157: 一开就全黑... 加载不能...
<adam8157> iMadper: 要闭源驱动
<adam8157> iMadper: 我现在都是youtube+html5了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我intel...
<adam8157> afk, 711去
<iMadper> adam8157: youtube上面没我想要得...
<gfrog> adam8157: 主单号？
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  17:52 
<jackness> iMadper, 那个网址上的文件都是代码啊 我能力开始不能理解了 是要全部下载下来吗？
<jackness> iMadper, 我那个/etc/profile.d/vdpau_vaapi.sh没有vdpau-vaapi.sh这个文件啊  如何添加呢？
<October22> jackness: 大哥，你又折腾啥
<jackness> 关于我的N卡 看视频电脑要烧起来了
<October22> 关掉啊
<October22> N卡一般是关掉吧？
<alpha080> 拔掉是最好选择
<imtxc> iMadper: gfrog 的意思是咱俩不能活了？
<October22> bbb只是欺骗了N卡
<jackness> iMadper, 我做到第三步出问题了 CMake Error: The source directory "/home/jackness" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<jackness> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<imtxc> gfrog: 今儿才在地铁上看见北京自行车赛的新闻，北京这天气能比赛？
<onlylove> 目测不能
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥 做到一半 不能不帮我啊 http://imagebin.org/273555 看看啊
<jackness> October22,好像有更好的方法 我正在弄   不过需要指导
<mouser_whit> ++++++++++++++++++++++++
<jackness> iMadper, 在吗？我悬在半空了 帮我看下 做到第三步了 下面出错了
<imtxc> jackness: 哥，你自己看看啊
<imtxc> jackness: 你丫下载的源码在什么位置？ 在 $HOME ？
<iyzsong> =w=
<alpha080> 都说了把电脑拆开直接拔掉显卡排线是最好选择
<jackness> imtxc, 我没下载源码啊 下载哪个文件 要下载这个文件吗 CMakeLists.txt？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得他执行cmake的地方不对
<alpha080> - -
<jackness> onlylove, 我该在那个目录执行这个命令呢 是不是要下载CMakeLists.txt
<alpha080> 我觉得他下载姿势不对，重来吧
<onlylove> 嗯，下载姿势不对，我比较同意这看法
<imtxc> jackness: 你总得把源码目录下载下来啊
<onlylove> jackness: 你连源码都没下载，你make啥啊
<alpha080> 他不懂什么叫源码的。。。
<alpha080> 还cmake..\
<jackness> imtxc, 那个目录下所有文件吗  我没找到下载图标啊
<imtxc> jackness: ..... 我怎么知道你下载的什么
<alpha080> 你们在教郭靖用葵花宝典呢。。
<jackness> imtxc, 我下载了
<railly> 开玩笑，其实我也没下载过那么复杂的，都是直接一个压缩文件，打开然后make
<imtxc> jackness: 我都不知道你要干什么，我之是告诉你你那个 cmake 命令没有在源码目录下的 build 目录里面怎么执行？
<jackness> imtxc，谢谢提醒 我开始找到问题了 我真的非常笨
<onlylove> 其实有句话叫巧妇难为无米之炊，他这边没有米就想让人做饭呢
<alpha080> 很好，接下来第一步是：引刀自宫         不好意思，翻错书了，第一步是：google cmake
<imtxc> alpha080: 换本好书来
<alpha080> imtxc: 你有本事你给他换本好的？
<imtxc> alpha080: 比如《一个gay的自我修养》
<imtxc> alpha080: 《21天精通肥皂的拾取》
<alpha080> 所以我推荐直接拔掉排线，暴力但是简单有效！
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 显卡问题？
<imtxc> 用什么独显嘛
<onlylove> vSphere谁用过
<alpha080> 这是什么玩意儿？
<onlylove> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=1OqOaGhs5dky4nj-dvE3iFqorgO8AgxcrcT8Y9E2R-qrZt9rR7zDZGAOm4FRxnG_NefVgqG7fwz0oOYgS36Myq
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ VMware vSphere_百度百科
<jackness> imtxc, Add VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl to your environment这句话该怎么操作 我前四步都完成了 https://github.com/i-rinat/libvdpau-va-gl
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: i-rinat/libvdpau-va-gl · GitHub
<jackness> https://github.com/i-rinat/libvdpau-va-gl
<railly> github是什么意思，我看到好多次，就是不知道
<jackness> imtxc, 谢谢你 imadper不在 你还能帮助我 非常感谢
<imtxc> jackness: 别戴帽子给我
<jackness> imtxc, 就这第五步了 我不知道该怎么添加 前四步都完成了
<imtxc> jackness: export VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl
<jackness> imtxc, 好的
<jackness> imtxc, 还在原来的目录下面吗
<imtxc> jackness: 随便
<jackness> imtxc, 还是重开一个终端
<alpha080> pwd
<imtxc> jackness: 这句加到 .bashrc 里面去
<jackness> imtxc, 是第一行添加吗？To use it, just add
<jackness>     #!/bin/sh
<jackness>     export VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl
<jackness> into /etc/profile.d/vdpau_vaapi.sh and reboot or relogin
<iMadper> 当年我来这里的时候是啥样子来的? 我也给忘了.
<jackness> imtxc, 这个我做不了啊 我那个目录下没有那个文件
<jackness> imtxc, 怎么检验我完成了呢
<iMadper> jackness: 上次告诉你怎么看隐藏文件了...
<alpha080> ls -al
<alpha080> 如果是kde 按 Alt + .
<jackness> iMadper, 我已经找到那个文件了 然后加入了那句话 到第一行了
<jackness> iMadper, 但是 To use it, just add
<jackness> <jackness>     #!/bin/sh
<jackness> <jackness>     export VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl
<jackness> <jackness> into /etc/profile.d/vdpau_vaapi.sh and reboot or relogin
<alpha080> 如果做好了，最简单的方式就是重新登录然后打开片源
<iMadper> 但是什么呀? 能说完整的句子不...
<jackness> 这个操作做不了 没有vdpau_vaapi.sh这个文件
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 13.04下tplink tl-wdn4200无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450018 如题,怎么办?官方没有驱动,打客服电话说是找t3573芯片解决方案可是不清楚这个芯片是那个厂家的````` 统计信息: 发表于 由 dyt1993 — 2013-10-13 18:09
<jackness> To use it, just add
<jackness>     #!/bin/sh
<jackness>     export VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl
<jackness> into /etc/profile.d/vdpau_vaapi.sh and reboot or relogin
<jackness> 这个做不了
<alpha080> vainfo
<jackness> vainfo
<imtxc> jackness: cat << EOF | sudo tee /etc/profile.d/vdpau_vaapi.sh
<imtxc> #!/bin/sh
<imtxc> export VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl
<imtxc> EOF
<imtxc> jackness: 大佬，这么一句文档有什么难理解的？
<alpha080> 拜托，他看不懂啊
<imtxc> 关键问题是哪里看不懂？
<onlylove> jackness: 靠，多简单，就是让你写个文件，然后扔到那个目录下面
<alpha080> 请用中文讲。。我觉得他都看不懂。。
<imtxc> add into reboot 这三个字不认识？
<onlylove> jackness: 最后重启或者重新登录下
<onlylove> alpha080: 我觉得他想对文档咆哮，说人话！
 * iMadper 别逗了你们, jackness 是教英语的
<iMadper> 别的不敢说, 不过英语肯定是比我强多了
<onlylove> iMadper: Are you sure?
<iMadper> onlylove: 想确定, 就自己去问
<onlylove> iMadper: 英文比你强，看不懂怎么玩？
<jackness> #!/bin/sh
<jackness> export VDPAU_DRIVER=va_gl加入了这句话了
<jackness> 是不是就可以了
<jackness> cat << EOF | sudo tee /etc/profile.d/vdpau_vaapi.sh
<jackness> 这个命令我不会
<onlylove> iMadper: 就好比我和你说，创建一个内容是XX的文件，然后复制到某个目录下，你和我说看不懂
<jackness> 没想到要自己创建一个这个东西的
<iMadper> onlylove: 着你跟我白扯有啥用? 你跟 jackness 说呀
<jackness> 我以为安装后会自动生成一个这个文件夹
<jackness> 我知道英文意思
<onlylove> iMadper: 我的意思是说，看懂了不会做还不如看不懂
<jackness> 当时我没有找到那个文件 以为我没有安装成功  不知道是自己创建
<imtxc> jackness: 你别折腾了
<jackness> 不知道有检验方法吗 除了直接看电影 摸电脑
<jackness> imtxc, 所有的都做完了啊
<jackness> imtxc, 我想应该成功了吧  我所有操作都完成了
<onlylove> jackness: 和你说，flash在linux上面就是个坑
<onlylove> jackness: 你做啥都是白费力
<jackness> onlylove，你的意思  我做完这些 电脑还是烧起来？
<onlylove> jackness: 你不看flash视频一点事没有
<onlylove> jackness: 你只要看flash
<onlylove> jackness: 你懂吗？问题在adobe那边
<jyfl987> imtxc: 可在？
<imtxc> jyfl987: ,
<jyfl987> 邮箱地址发我 我把照片打包发你
<onlylove> jackness: 你所能做的最多的，就是，装好nvidia的闭源驱动，然后就是你刚刚做的那些，然后听天由命
<iMadper> imtxc: 你flash播放高清视频, 占用多少?
<jackness> onlylove, 好的 我重启下看看吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: txc.yang
<jackness> 感谢给位大神，我去重启了
<imtxc> iMadper: 来个高清视频链接
<jyfl987> 原来你性yang
<imtxc> jyfl987: gmail
<iMadper> imtxc: 我开了vpdau-vaapi之后, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/pT-Ngd85m4o/  占用45$
<imtxc> jyfl987: .
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: [暴力不起来]Sonik vs DkH.Rain_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 游戏解说 魔兽解说 桥林解说 魔兽争霸 NvU
<jyfl987> imtxc: 是gmail吧？
<imtxc> jyfl987: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有, 你现在用啥加速模式?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我到现在还在用uxa...
<imtxc> iMadper: 不鸡到呢，要看CPU 利用得去看暴力弹幕吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不需要, 我很少去弹幕网站
<iMadper> imtxc: 没必要为了我不需要的功能去折腾.
<imtxc> iMadper: plugin-containe 占 30%
<iMadper> imtxc: 看来还tmd不如不开呢.... lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 我什么都没开
<iMadper> imtxc: 我说我
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> 关了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你确定是播放正片的时候, 选择高清画质, 占30%?
<iMadper> imtxc: 没理由呀, 你cpu没我的好吧...
<imtxc> iMadper: 超请
<imtxc> iMadper: i5
<iMadper> imtxc: 我关了也占用40%呢...
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, 不管了~
<imtxc> ....
<jyfl987> imtxc: 是杨二车娜母的杨吧？
<imtxc> jyfl987: ....
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你是 将还是江还是姜
<jyfl987> imtxc: 是奸党的奸
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 下载研究
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那个宜家的家具是个铁书架 我想起来了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 渣网还没下载全
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我倒是有新浪网盘
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没事儿，快下载完了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 电视机？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你要？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 能给 rpi 当显示器么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 没看见桌子哇？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 老子就是给rpi买的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哦 是摆书的那个？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 还有配套的video线
<imtxc> 锅子目前用不到
<imtxc> 书架是两层？ jyfl987 ?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 一起拿去吧 不然仍垃圾箱很浪费
<jyfl987> imtxc: 三层还是四层来着 很实用的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 甚好
<imtxc> jyfl987: 下周哪天过来打包
<jyfl987> imtxc: 周五约吧 我公司好像下周末有一天要加班
<imtxc> jyfl987: ok
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你这些书搬起来压力够大
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哦，可以邮寄
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我运回家不经济 我已经选了三本自己带着 其他的照片里的你想要哪个就拿哪个
<jyfl987> 剩下的我直接扔垃圾堆
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要包养 jyfl987 ?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 书我好像没有需要的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 走之前扔点东西而已
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不学习 前途不大啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 我要去淘 jyfl987 的宝
<adam8157> s/淘/掏
<jyfl987> imtxc: 液晶屏幕要不？ 这个得卖  不过可以便宜点
<imtxc> jyfl987: 行啊，线都在吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 其实是讨
<imtxc> lol
<jyfl987> imtxc: 当然 就是我现在用的 托运的不给托运液晶 所以我想直接卖了拉倒 就带个机箱回去
<jyfl987> 其实如果你要台式机也行 我只要那个硬盘
<jyfl987> 只是现在没有人买台式了
<imtxc> 台式机就用不到了……
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那好，到时候给你钱
<jyfl987> imtxc: 得说好价格 19寸的philips
<jyfl987> 当时买好像是800多 现在作价400 你要就拿走
<imtxc> jyfl987: 擦，我以为你说的是那个小电视啊。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 显示器就不要了………………
<jyfl987> imtxc: 电视机直接送啊 还要啥钱
<jyfl987> 买来才300快而已
<imtxc> jyfl987: .....
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我以为你说的这个呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那显示器就不要了
<jyfl987>  imtxc 好吧
<jyfl987> 看来老子要随身带回去了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩……
<imtxc> jyfl987: 话说那个电视能收到频道不？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 可以啊 我试过 不过现在的电视信号都很弱
<jyfl987> 有不少雪花的
<imtxc> 好吧，反正拿来做显示器用
<jyfl987> 恩 你把书架和电视机都拿去吧 要不把高压锅也那去好了
<imtxc> 好
<jyfl987> 那堆书我运回去 估计运费要100多 tmd
<imtxc> jyfl987: …………………… 运书太不划算了，太重了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 所以我买了2个1000都的kindle 以为会省下不少狗书费
<imtxc> jyfl987: 1000都？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 早起买的嘛
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哦……
<jackness> 我悲剧的发现 网上看视频 依然很烫
<jackness> 我没救了
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=1023762 喜欢这一套 cc gfrog
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛
<iMadper> imtxc: 买得起?
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然买不起
<imtxc> iMadper: 旗舰看起来就是爽
<jyfl987> imtxc: 好好学物理 自己做一个吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这货主要难度在调音吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没这么好的材料的.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 数据的东西都不会难的 难的都是提高硬件精度上
<imtxc> iMadper: 谷津 U2 也是 DAC？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 一体机
 * imtxc 算了，继续用脑放
<jyfl987> imtxc: 还有个问题 你确定你的耳朵能分辨出这种耳机与其他耳机的区别吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 看 ofan 用脑放推 880 的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 能啊
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我那天去店里听了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 水电跟火电呢？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 光伏电分辨得出来么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 声音不一样是真的…… 我专门去蹭听来着
<imtxc> jyfl987: .........
<ofan> jyfl987: 区别很大啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道 水电厚重 火电猛烈
<iMadper> ofan: 上次看到几个人讨论, 电池是用碳性电池好听还是用碱性电池好听.
<ofan> iMadper: 。。
<ofan> 玩了一晚上游戏
<jyfl987> iMadper: 碳的粒子模型
<ofan> 这游戏竟然全部用nodejs写的
<imtxc> ofan: 什么好游戏？
 * imtxc 怀念我们大刘家峡的水电啊
<ofan> imtxc: game dev tycoon
<jyfl987> imtxc:知道千岛湖不？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 在你家那边吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 以前没水的 后来造了个新安江水力枢纽才淹成那样
<imtxc> 人工湖啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 多好，现在都成了旅游景点
<jyfl987> imtxc: 是啊 挺好的 除了那些搬家的人
<imtxc> 现在有个什么工程，大家不是都指望搬家么
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那个时候搬家大概只给几百
<imtxc> 我们那就是，修铁路啊，水利工程什么的，搬家或者占了人的地给好多钱
<abinex> imtxc: 搬家公司
<imtxc> abinex: 。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那是现在嘛
<jyfl987> 古代可不一样啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 好吧…………
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你的那个电视机有 hdmi 的线么，没有的话我买一条
<abinex> 又见海龟回来
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没有 不过我自己买过 我自己有需要 你还是自己买吧
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是不是得要个转接的线？
<imtxc> 那上面是什么口？
<abinex> imtxc: 你买电视啦
<jyfl987> imtxc: dvd那种视频线 和vga口
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • CENTOS 6.4安装不上啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450021 ISO已经超过了4G，而启动盘只能做成FAT32格式的 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-13 20:08
<abinex> imtxc: 额
<imtxc> jyfl987: 好吧，那就买个 HDMI- VGA ?
<abinex> imtxc: 等电视到了再买也不迟
<imtxc> abinex: 也对
<abinex> imtxc: 你要是近在这里就好了
<imtxc> abinex: 什么
<abinex> 那样我就可以拿HDMI数据线跟你换
<abinex> 可惜，
<imtxc> abinex: 换什么？
<abinex> 没
<jyfl987> 菊花?
<imtxc> 。。
<abinex> imtxc: 别听他胡扯
<abinex> 我是有一条HDMI数据线
<jyfl987> abinex: imtxc也确实有一个菊花可以跟你换
<imtxc> abinex: ...
<abinex> jyfl987: 你唧唧哇哇
<abinex> jyfl987: LOL
<imtxc> jyfl987  iMadper：  我今天无聊，装了一个YP软件，然后把附近的妹子全举报了…… 被封号了 20 多个……………………
<abinex> imtxc: 酷啊
<jyfl987> imtxc: 举报做啥？
<imtxc> 现在我 3km 以内没什么人了…………
<imtxc> jyfl987: 全是托
<abinex> 准备学你
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 准备学你
<jyfl987> imtxc: 小心被列入黑名单 以后你去pj被他们抵制
<abinex> 这招
<imtxc> jyfl987: 要么就是求包养，要么就是J
<imtxc> jyfl987: 她们不是 j 啊，事实上还不如 j
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那你小心点 酒托更厉害 你不记得李天一的案子了
<imtxc> 居然有敢开价 5k/p 的
<abinex> imtxc: 生活所迫
<abinex> imtxc: 那是为了土豪金的节奏
<imtxc> abinex: 对啊，有的就是干脆要5s
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你是什么档次就消费什么档次 人家还有陪睡几十万一晚的呢
<abinex> 恩
<abinex> 嗯
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我看了看，1w 的档次就很不错了，再往上就是我理解不了的档次了
<duanhuiqiang> 提问：fcitx,无论是在中文还是英文输入条件下，状态栏对caps lock没有任何提示，请问需要修改什么配置选项？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你又没消费过 砸知道呢 说不定人家那真的镶钻的
<imtxc> jyfl987: ……………………
<abinex> jyfl987: 那也是破鞋
<jyfl987> abinex: 就算是 也是镶钻的
<abinex> 不管镶金还是镶钻石
<abinex> 看电影去
<abinex> 不扯了
<freeflying> gfrog, ovs只能通过tap + nat在笔记本上用了
<freeflying> imtxc, 你太坏了
<freeflying> imtxc, yp又是新的约炮软件？
<imtxc> freeflying: "遇见“
<imtxc> freeflying: 其实是我太无聊了
<bnw> 请问一下 ibus 怎么输入全角空格？
 * imtxc 睡觉
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> bnw: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ibus+%E6%80%8E%E4%B9%88%E8%BE%93%E5%85%A5%E5%85%A8%E8%A7%92%E7%A9%BA%E6%A0%BC
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<hoxily> bnw: the third search result
 * kingbo dd分区中的文件能不能单独提出来
<hoxily> kingbo: 把dd生成的文件模拟成一个磁盘设备，然后像正常挂载一样操作？
<iMadper> kingbo: 挂载
<iMadper> kingbo: 拷贝
<iMadper> kingbo: loop device
<bnw> hoxily, 刚刚搜索“linux ibus 全角空格"没有有用的结果。看了你搜索到的办法，用于 ibus-pinyin 的，我用的 ibus-googlepinyin 似乎不行。而且下午更新 Debian 后，输入法切换的快捷键都不起作用了，只能用鼠标，等重启后再看看了。谢谢。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04 Wi-Fi已禁用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450022 wlwlxgg@wlwlxgg-X450JF:~$ rfkill Usage: rfkill [options] command Options: --version show version (0.4-2ubuntu1 (Ubuntu)) Commands: help event list [IDENTIFIER] block IDENTIFIER unblock IDENTIFIER where IDENTIFIER is the index no. of an rfkill switch or one of: <idx> all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultraw
<^k^> ─> ideband wimax wwan gps fm wlwlxgg@wlwlxgg-X450JF:~$ rfkill list 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 1: acer-wireless: Wi …
<kingbo> hoxily: iMadper:好象按分区备份的可以挂载，对整个硬盘多分区备份不大好整
<iMadper> kingbo: 问题谁, 哪个渣会直接备份整个磁盘?
<kingbo> iMadper: 呵呵，我备份的带引导功能的32GU盘
<iMadper> kingbo: 我也能想到方法
<kingbo> iMadper: 曾经多次删除/home分区，可是衣不能引导了
<iMadper> kingbo: 装个kvm, 把这个镜像当作虚拟机的第二块儿硬盘.
<kingbo>  iMadper:我也曾经用qemu弄出来过的
<iMadper> kingbo: 对呀, 那就没额外难题了
<kingbo> iMadper: 求其它办法
<iMadper> kingbo: why?
<kingbo> iMadper: 太麻烦，没下载livecd
<freeflying> iMadper, 准备带个空气净化器回去
<iMadper> freeflying: 大金?
<freeflying> iMadper, 对
<iMadper> freeflying: 大金挺好的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 小公司, 技术先进.
<freeflying> iMadper, 比北京卖的便宜多了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过有点儿重吧?
<imtxc> freeflying: 现在在哪？/
<freeflying> iMadper, 10多公斤
<freeflying> imtxc, 你不是twitter上 fo我了吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 背回去? 辛苦了.
<imtxc> freeflying: 好几天没看推了
 * iMadper 好几个月没看了
<imtxc> 去看看
<alpha080> 好几年没看了。。。
<alpha080> 还是irc简单- -
<freeflying> 睡觉去
<imtxc> freeflying: again?
<imtxc> 又去11区了啊。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 真正需要的是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450025 inux真正征服桌面需要的是什么？大多数人会认为应该有一个杀手级应用，像Adobe的Photoshop，微软的Office或者Intuit的QuickBooks。而Jack Wallen的观点就轻松多了，他在博客中这样写到： 这一周，我逐渐明白了一些事情。跟改变人生、解决问题无关
<jusss> 据说 地心引力 很棒呀
<jusss> 有人看了吗？
<jusss> 今年有太多电影了
<hoxily> kingbo: http://tinyapps.org/docs/mount_partitions_from_disk_images.html
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: Mounting partitions from full disk images
<hoxily> kingbo: iMadper https://www.google.com.hk/search?newwindow=1&safe=strict&espv=210&es_sm=122&q=loop+mount+disk+image+offset&oq=mount+disk+image++loop+offset&gs_l=serp.1.0.0i8i30.4562.4562.0.9882.1.1.0.0.0.0.202.202.2-1.1.0....0...1c.1.28.serp..0.1.201.Sqe-HvGYHsE
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ t: loop mount disk image offset - Google 搜尋
<iMadper> hoxily: 赞.
<kingbo> hoxily: 好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 看来大家都学乖了出新版很少有人做小白鼠了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450026 还是因为 Ubuntu 下的驱动问题越来越蛋痛了呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryoohki — 2013-10-13 22:18
<jackness> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jackness> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] (rev ff)
<dnf> 没看过
<jackness> 我的独显被警用了
<dnf> 地心引力百度影音怎么没有？在哪里看
<jusss> dnf: 上映日期: 2013-11-20(中国大陆) / 2013-10-04(美国)
<jusss> dnf: bd没出来呢，有也是cam版的
<dnf> jusss, 怪不得。哎，现在这方面越来越保密。
<jackness> 我的独显被禁用  这样是不是看flash就不会发热了啊
<iMadper> jackness: no
<iMadper> jackness: cpu发热的
<jackness> iMadper, 我的问题该怎么处理好呢
<iMadper> jackness: 我不会.
<jackness> iMadper, 今天弄了那个一大堆 结果还是发热很严重
<jusss> jackness: 被禁了，应该就没事了
<jusss> jackness: 要不你试试那个坑爹的官方驱动，看optimus怎样样
<iMadper> jackness: 我没有n卡, 我只知道, 闭源驱动 + vdpau 可以解决这个问题
<iMadper> jackness: 但是没有试过
<iMadper> jusss: 他现在的问题是, flash用cpu解码, 所以很烫.
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> jusss: 禁用n卡, 毫无帮助
<jackness> 那我是不是启用独显
<jusss> iMadper: 难道没核显吗？
<jusss> jackness: ä½ amd?
<jackness> 我N卡
<iMadper> jusss: 有了核显, 有什么帮助吗?
<iMadper> jusss: 还是cpu解码
<iMadper> jusss: 懂?!
<jusss> iMadper: 不懂
<iMadper> 很好
<jackness> 我的显卡好像不支持vdpau
<gebjgd> jackness: n卡要上驅動
<jusss> jackness: vdpau 要官方驱动
<alpha080> 上html5
<jackness> http://www.cnblogs.com/congbo/archive/2012/09/12/2682105.html
<^k^> jackness ... ⇪ 使用 Bumblebee 控制 NVIDIA 双显卡 - 从波 - 博客园
<jackness> 这个方法是不是很好的解决问题了？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 純扯
<gebjgd> jackness: 直接上nv驅動
<jackness> 我intel i5处理器
<jusss> iMadper: flash都是用cpu解码的吗？
<bnw> 算是能打开 ibus 的首选项了，不过不像官方网站里说的，Shift+Space 依然不能切换全半角输入：https://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/PinYinUserGuideCN
<^k^> bnw ⇪ ti: PinYinUserGuideCN - ibus - PinYin user guide - Chinese version - IBus - Intelligent Input Bus - Google Project Hosting
<gebjgd> jackness: intel的處理器看flash
<gebjgd> jackness: 足夠
<jackness> gebjgd, 你说这样独显被禁用 是不是对我发热有帮助啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 能看的剛剛的
<gebjgd> jackness: 反正我不用nv的卡
<gebjgd> jackness: 公司的機器也是直接關閉n卡
<gebjgd> jackness: 直接用intel的集成顯卡
<jackness> 为什么我的N卡这么多问题啊 我晕死
<jackness> 我开启双显卡 用Bumblebee控制是不是最佳解决方案
<alpha080> 早跟你说拔掉好了
<gebjgd> jackness: n卡垃圾
<gebjgd> jackness: a卡粉絲路過
<alpha080> intel粉丝冷笑不语
<gebjgd> jackness: 以後記得買大A卡  用大A的cpu
<jackness> 我1G显存呢 怎么会变得这么不行啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 和顯存毛關係
<iMadper> fglrx sucks
<alpha080> 别说是128位的。。。
<alpha080> 128bit?
<jackness> gebjgd, 你对我这个配置有什么推荐的方法 可以让我看flash 不发热吗 然后还能充分使用使用的1G独显的实力呢
<gebjgd> jackness: 上nv顯卡驅動
<jackness> gebjgd, 有linux版本的驱动吗？
<gebjgd> jackness: 廢話
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我估计, ubuntu用户都已经自己装过了, 不然右上角总是会有提醒
<gebjgd> iMadper: ubuntu自動裝的？
<gfrog> imtxc_away: 土壕莫放毒
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不是, 提醒用户自己装
<gebjgd> jackness: cpupower開了麼
<gebjgd> iMadper: 哦哦
<iMadper> gebjgd: 但是, 只需要点几下
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 猴总已经到地方了？
<jackness> 怎么打开啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 而且, 很多人并不理解什么叫做 "驱动" , 就傻乎乎的安装了
<gebjgd> iMadper: ubuntu做的真牛逼
<jusss> gebjgd: ubuntu装的是官方驱动？
<sulit> ^k^:
<sulit> ^k^: kk
<gebjgd> jusss: 難道是你家的？
<^k^> sulit, 这很酷。  22:49 
<gebjgd> jusss: ntfs-3g搞定了？
<sulit> ^k^: 反应真慢
<sulit> ^k^: 能不能快点
<jackness> gebjgd, 我去官网下载吗？
<^k^> sulit, “”？  22:50 
<^k^> sulit, 我想我能做到，不是吗？我要快，我可以。  22:51 
<sulit> ^k^: 噢，是吗？
<gebjgd> jackness: 你覺得呢
<^k^> sulit, 我想，哦，是了很多东西。  22:51 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<sulit> ^k^: 看来还是胡言乱语
<gebjgd> @长安卖炭翁：最近在网上看到一个词：“电婊”，不明觉厉。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04不能连接internet但能连接学校的内网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450028 可以上学校的局域网，不能上电信的有线宽带 统计信息: 发表于 由 NO_ — 2013-10-13 22:50
<^k^> sulit, 它似乎是废话吗？  22:53 
<gebjgd> @tengbiao：我有时在国外演讲，说些真话而已，总有人树大拇指，夸我勇敢云云。我说我啥也算不上。比我勇敢的人都出不了国。更勇敢的出不了家门。更勇敢的连监狱都出不了
<gebjgd> @Mordoer：爱国青年每天都会打开电脑倾听日本女子的惨叫来洗刷民族仇恨。
<jackness> gebjgd, 怎么下载下来是个NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.17.run这个东西
<wpah> 驱动？
<gebjgd> jackness: 爲什麼不是
<jackness> gebjgd, 这个东西 我该怎么安装上啊
<jackness> gebjgd, 我不会啊
<jackness> gebjgd, 大神 教教我啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 看下載的網站有readme
<gebjgd> jackness: ./
<Muton> jackness: 搅基
<jackness> gebjgd, You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<jackness>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<jackness>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<jackness>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<alvin_rxg> Title: World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies | NVIDIA (@ nvidia.com)
<jackness> gebjgd, 我该怎么办 报错了
<jackness> gebjgd, 我的显卡是不是被禁用之后 看不到了啊
<jackness> gebjgd, 我现在该怎么做啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 不是寫的很清楚麼
<gebjgd> jackness: 你需要的是英文翻譯
<jackness> gebjgd, 中文意思我可以告诉你 但是我不会做 你看起来在一个X服务器 请在安装前退出 进一步的信息 请在网站linux驱动下载页面驱动安装的说明上
<jackness> 运行一个
<jackness> gebjgd, 问题是我不知道该做什么
<jackness> 退出这个聊天吗？
<knownbad> ?
 * knownbad 笑翻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不許嘲笑我大天朝國民
<knownbad> 确实是个天才。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這就是素質教育的水平
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天朝到處是這樣  明明不知道 還以爲自己知道的人
<knownbad> 也没，只是没搞清楚基本而已。
<gebjgd> jackness: 你英語真棒  12級？
<knownbad> 你也没耐心吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這不是耐心的問題
<gebjgd> knownbad: 態度問題
<knownbad> 嗯，没看之前的。
<jackness> gebjgd, 专八而已 帮人帮到底 帮我装上这个驱动啊 谢谢大神了
<gebjgd> jackness: 你英語轉八？
<gebjgd> jackness: 你別逗我了 knownbad 都笑趴下了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你看 你看  我說什麼來着
 * knownbad 拒绝承认
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明明不懂 也要說我其實很懂
<jackness> gebjgd, 我水平低 英语水平高 不代表看这个行啊
<jackness> http://code.bulix.org/ia1z1p-84697
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> 安装错误信息代
 * knownbad 经过严刑逼供还是拒绝承认。
 * gebjgd 笑的肚子疼了
<jackness> 你们嘲笑我吧 但是还是教会我啊 12点就要来了
<knownbad> 我不是笑你。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 專八的英語水平太高了 比你的英語都強
<jackness> gebjgd, 各位都是大神 那你帮帮我啊 不要说英语的事了啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 你重新翻譯下那錯誤信息
<knownbad> 我是说出聊天室和X无关。
<gebjgd> jackness: 翻譯完了 自然幫你
<knownbad> jackness: 他是在帮你只是严格些。
<knownbad> 用意是你先帮你自己再请别人帮。
<gebjgd> jackness: 不能在美國人民面前丟天朝英語8級的臉
<knownbad> 屁啦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 無德無信美國人
<knownbad> 正解。
<jackness> 你看起来在运行一个X服务 请在安装前退出该服务， 进一步的信息 请在网站www.nvidia.com的linux驱动下载页面驱动安装的说明上查看。
<alvin_rxg> Title: World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies | NVIDIA (@ nvidia.com)
<knownbad> 从老婆那里学来的死赖。。。。
<gebjgd> jackness: 推出x server
<jackness> 大概意思是这个
<gebjgd> jackness: 之後在cli下運行安裝程序
<jackness> 关闭这个聊天吗？我刚关闭后在终端上运行同样的报错啊
<jackness> cli下是什么
<gebjgd> jackness: 退出x
<knownbad> 终端机？
<jackness> 你指的是x chat吗
<gebjgd> jackness: xchat = x server?
<gebjgd> jackness: 那我們爲什麼要給它起2個名字ß
<knownbad> 你登录后跑的就是X了。
<gebjgd> jackness: 蛋疼？
<jackness> 不等于啊 可是我不知道xserver怎么退出
<knownbad> 这个就是关键。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 大爷，请教导。
<jackness> 对啊 这个是关键 英语帮不了我了
<gebjgd> ctrl+alt backspace
<knownbad> 但你得知道X = X server。
<alpha080> google kill xserver...
<alpha080> 英语经常不及格的路过
<alpha080> 不就得了
<gebjgd> jackness: 擦  那個是重啓x  這樣  重啓 進grub e 內核的lo後面加入single
<gebjgd> alpha080: 不許嘲笑英語及格的人
<jackness> gebjgd, 这个开始听不懂了 我不会进入grub 我一直图形界面的啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 重啓 grub的時候 按e
<gebjgd> jackness: 或者ctrl alt f1
<alpha080> 他不懂什么是grub...
<gebjgd> jackness: 登錄  killall -9 Xorg
<alpha080> pkill 比较好用吧
<alpha080> 好吧，能用就行
<jackness> 终端下输入吗？
<gebjgd> jackness: 對
<gebjgd> jackness: killall -9 X
<alpha080> jackness: 进入过tty么？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 應該沒有
<knownbad> 得把安装步骤写下或打印出来。
<knownbad> 如果有另一台机子在旁就好些。
<alpha080> 我觉得让他开sshd下好了。。
<jackness> Xorg(1252): 不允许的操作
<jackness> Xorg：没有发现操作
<alpha080> knownbad: 我当初就是全写出来的
<jackness> 终端下不行吧 要重启吧
<gebjgd> jackness: sudo
<knownbad> 去健身房。
<October21> gebjgd: 在terminal下kill ?
<alpha080> 1 ctrl + alt + f1 2 普通用户登录 3 ps -aux | grep X 4 看到那个进程号xxx，记下来 5 kill -9 xxx
<gebjgd> October21: tty
<alpha080> xxx 代表进程号
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼還去健身房
<October21> gebjgd: 你总是怂恿他装
<alpha080> 哎呀，地上有块肥皂
<jackness> 刚用了root下 直接变成了注销了
 * October21 休息去
<jackness> 然后安装提示是说要在启动时候运行
<jackness> 说错了
<jackness> nvidia-installer must be run as root
<gebjgd> jackness: root= boot?
<alpha080> sudo?
<alpha080> 闲麻烦就用root吧，不要手闲乱打命令就好
<jackness> 我用了root了 结果又报刚才的错误
<gebjgd> 他遇到了最牛逼的nv驅動
<alpha080> paste报错信息
<gebjgd> 那個驅動就認識boot  不認識root
<gebjgd> XD
<alpha080> 否则别指望有人帮你解决问题
<jackness> gebjgd, 晕死 怎么会还是报错呢
<gebjgd> jackness: 報什麼錯
<gebjgd> jackness: 貼出來
<jackness> gebjgd, 用了root权限了 报同样的错 还是X server的错误
<gebjgd> jackness: 你要killall -9 X或Xorg
<gebjgd> jackness: 用root
<gebjgd> jackness: 之後用root安裝
<jackness> 好吧 我再试一次
<gebjgd> jackness: 你剛才再做什麼
<gebjgd> jackness: 剛纔不是告訴你了麼
<gebjgd> alpha080: 是我中文不好？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 還是他理解能力差？
<alpha080> 他只会英文
<alpha080> 貌似重启去了吧？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 好吧  但是我英語不夠專8啊
<gebjgd> alpha080: 他會嫌棄的
<alpha080> 没事儿，想当年我还考34.5呢
<gebjgd> alpha080: 34.5? 專8？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 專8有毛用ß
<alpha080> 中学。。。
<gebjgd> alpha080: 哈哈
<gebjgd> alpha080: 高手
<gebjgd> jackness: 專8 如何
<alpha080> jackness: please paste the error message...
<jackness> 是不是要重启电脑啊 这个命令在终端下用了root也还是同样错误
<gebjgd> jackness: 你是在tty1裏killall -9 Xorg 或者 X的？
<alpha080> 估计不是。。。
<jackness> 我在终端下输入的 没有重启电脑
<alpha080> jackness: 你知道什么是tty1么？
<jackness> 不知道
<gebjgd> jackness: ctrl alt f1
<gebjgd> jackness: 大哥
<alpha080> 完蛋，睡觉去，他很需要好好调教哇
<alpha080> 建议语音指导，不然让他开个vnc，ssh之类的
<jackness> 这次我进入tty1了 结果就是输入kill之后 变成了登录窗口 然后我登录打开终端  用root安装显卡驱动 依然报错
<gebjgd> jackness: 登陸窗口？
<jackness> 报错信息是http://code.bulix.org/m0k5sg-84698
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> http://code.bulix.org/m0k5sg-84698
<jackness> 同样的错误
<gebjgd> jackness: 看來你需要關閉lightdm
<gebjgd> jackness: killall -9 lightdm
<jackness> 还是进入tty1吗
<gebjgd> jackness: 顯然
<jackness> 好的
<root____3> hai hao  wo you irssi
<root____3> dan shi wo zen me hui dao tu xing jie mian a
<alvin_rxg> root____3: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *(|msG*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<root____3> shu ru fa dou mei you le
<gebjgd> root____3: 驅動裝好了？
<root____3> ni fa le shen me  wo kan bu dao le
<gebjgd> root____3: driver is already installedß
<gebjgd> root____3: ? or not?
<root____3> mei you
<root____3> not
<gebjgd> root____3: why?
<gebjgd> root____3: show us the error msg
<root____3> wo zai tty1 xia  mei fa jin ru xiazai mu lu
<root____3> mei fa shu ru ./mingling
<gebjgd> root____3: why not
<root____3> wo buzhidao zen me tiao chu zhong wen shu ru fa
<gebjgd> root____3: cd /home/YOURUSERNAME/Downloads
<gebjgd> root____3: you dont need that
<gebjgd> root____3: tab will make the suggestion
<root____3> ke shi  wo xian zai zai irssi jie mian  zen me hui dao tty1 jie mian a
<alvin_rxg> root____3: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *!/e8M*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> root____3: you should use english because of your english level 8
<gebjgd> root____3: or not? XD
<gebjgd> root____3: ctrl alt f2
<gebjgd> root____3: use tty2
<root____3> i can use english but i do not know how to go back to the tty1
<gebjgd> root____3:  you have enough tty
<root____3> i can go to cd /home/jackness/Downloads bash error why
<root____3> can not
<gebjgd> root____3: cd /home/jackness
<gebjgd> root____3: then input "cd" and TAB
<root____3> gebjgd: wo jin bu qu xiazai mu lu bash error
<alvin_rxg> root____3: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *9>%[40%2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> root____3: your english sucks
<root____3> the chinese fold can not be read
<root____3> it is chaos words
<root____3> xia zai mu lu shi luan ma
<alvin_rxg> root____3: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *M1k+ddc*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> root____3: sorry, then you have to copy your file under a folder with an english name
<root____3> how can i go back to gnome desttop
<root____3> reboot?
<root____3> ????
<gebjgd> root____3: reboot
<root____3> ok
<root____3> thanks i have learned a lot
<root____3> i can not install nvidia in the tty1
<root____3> it is an error
<root____3> gebjgd: it is an error
<root____3> gebjgd: where are you
<root____3> -bash error
<root____3> gebjgd: ???
<gebjgd> root____3: show me the error
<root____3> i can not show you yin wei shi luan ma
<root____3> wo shi zai tty1 li mian an zhuang de
<alvin_rxg> root____3: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *2E9z/0*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> root____3: so i cannot help you
 * gebjgd supper
<root____3> if i want to go back to the desktop reboot?
<root____3> no other way back to the desttop?
<jackness> gebjgd, 还有救吗 怎么都安装不上啊 我都进入tty1了啊
<jackness> gebjgd, 错误信息   http://code.bulix.org/ia1z1p-84697
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思？
<^k^> 05:08
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:08
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-06
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 晒一下桌面 呵呵 喜欢简单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464617 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeminben@gmail.com — 2014-10-06 3:06
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 今天放假在家了？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机提示：r8169 0000:07:00.0 eth0: rtl_phyar_cond == 1 (loop: 20, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464618 开机提示： r8169 0000:07:00.0 eth0: rtl_phyar_cond == 1 (loop: 20, delay: 25). 有四五行，有人遇到过这样的情况没有，是什么原因导致的？　 我原来装过虚拟机，后来删了，莫非是虚拟机的问
<^k^>  ─> 题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 arserangel — 2014-10-06 8:52
<jiero> 全都是壕！！！
<jiero> 都放假！！！
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你放多少天！
<jiero> 。。。。还在放假么都
<jiero> 切。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qc6IdyULAACZoz-_1F0AALrFgFxGQsAAJm7773.jpg 有了对比后真的很恐怖
<happyaron> jiero: 你去拍照了？
<happyaron> jiero: 那相机比手机强么？
<jiero> happyaron: 没有啊。我还在家。
<happyaron> o
<jiero> happyaron: 我不知道
<happyaron> 额强是肯定的了
<jiero> happyaron:  对比什么手机啊
<happyaron> 任意啊
<jiero> happyaron: 不如 诺基亚 1020
<jiero> happyaron: 感觉
<happyaron> 没戏的
<happyaron> 感光元件尺寸摆着呢
<jiero> happyaron:  诺基亚 1020 才2700元。
<jiero> happyaron: 感光元件尺寸一样的。
<happyaron> 几百块的卡片机也可以秒基本所有手机了
<happyaron> 哦，不知了
<jiero> happyaron:  诺基亚 1020 感光元件 1/1.5 的
<jiero> 就是2/3
<happyaron> jiero: 拍了之后上样片
<jiero> happyaron: 放哪里？
<jiero> happyaron: 话说你是 wifi 共享的么
<jusss> happyaron: 我的vps开了postfix,然后给yahoo发了邮件直接分配到spam里了。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 人家qq邮箱都木有把我的邮件发到spam里
<jusss> 我掉了？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:33
<jiero> happyaron: 。发了朋友圈。其他的我都是raw 拍的。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 不能直接发
<jiero> happyaron:  http://photo.163.com/lililjlj@gmail.com/#m=2&aid=272324299&pid=9031083338
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ jiero的网易相册_lililjlj@gmail.com个人相册相片存储_网易相册
<jiero> happyaron: 完全不能和你的全副对比哈。
<happyaron> jusss: 估计你缺配置吧
<happyaron> jusss: 比如反解
<happyaron> jiero: 不能这么比。。
<happyaron> jiero: 构图好就行
<jiero> happyaron:  没构图能力啊，我。
<happyaron> jiero: 我这是用器材掩盖自己水平差啦，所以叫器材党。。。
<happyaron> 比我的好
<happyaron> jusss:
<happyaron> jusss: 反解是最重要的
<happyaron> 出门了，白白
<jiero> happyaron: 你是做大事的人，景色都要了
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<jiero> happyaron: 构图好的人都是给你当小弟的。
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见第一超级无敌大菊苣
<happyaron> kandu: 拜见能人
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席，听新闻说腿脚出问题了？
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见有钱reset康哥壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见袜子壕，
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见大牛
<jiero> happyaron:  呃呀。。。蓉蓉毛。。。现在还是朝向土豪方向迈进。。。太努力了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 神马神马。。。
<happyaron> 拜完了得出门了。
<jiero> happyaron:  努力吧。青年
<diggzh> 似乎掌握了关于tmux的黑魔法后，逼格飙升好多。=_=
<jiero> diggzh: 黑魔法
<jusss> 用screen才会显得b格高
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.4.1 下用 USB3 的U盘，为啥速度很慢…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464621 新买的台电 64 G USB 3 金属壳U盘，插win7上大文件读写能飙到40M左右，放在Ubuntu下就只有不到10M了 有人碰见过这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 metorm — 2014-10-06 11:25
<yunfan> happyaron: 马上上班了吧
<diggzh> exit
<diggzh> bye-bye
<kandu> happyaron: 拜见哈皮
<kandu> yunfan: 拜见大牛
<jusss> kandu: 大神，您又来啦
<jiero> kandu:  大神
<jusss> hoxily: vps上postfix已装，
<hoxily> jusss: 有什么用吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 有自己的邮箱了
<hoxily> jusss: 噢。
<hoxily> jusss: 你给你的域名添加MX字段了？
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<jusss> hoxily: 一开始添加a记录时就添加mx记录了
<jusss> hoxily: 看query
<freeflying> jiero: 我没5s啊
<jiero> freeflying:  没关系拉，卖了相机就能买了。
<jiero> cherrot 我的卡片到了，好重好厚。原来 RX100也这么大啊。根本不能说是便携吧。
<cherrot> jiero, 不算微单？
<jiero> cherrot: 和 富士 X20 差不多
<cherrot> jiero, 微单镜头其实也不轻。。。除非选个焦距短点的
<jiero> cherrot: 我这个208克
<imtxc> f
<jzp113> 有人有代理吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要微单啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜见 d610 土豪
<cherrot> imtxc, ....
<imtxc> happyaron: 5d3 土豪
<jiero> cherrot:  D610 壕
<jiero> cherrot:  赶紧买大三元
<cherrot> jzp113, 自己搭一个？
<cherrot> jiero, 不打算。。太贵
<yunfan> kandu: 好久没见你了  你现在还在家?
<jzp113> 没有啊
<jiero> cherrot:  http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B008CVBO54/ref=twister_B00IB5KUIS
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Tamron 腾龙-Tamron 腾龙SP 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD(Model A007)(尼康口)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 5,780.00
<yunfan> jiero: 你在深圳？
<jiero> cherrot: 这个赶紧入手
<jiero> yunfan: 是的啊
<jiero> yunfan: 你怎么发现的？
<yunfan> jiero: 可以去香港赚一笔啊
<jiero> yunfan: 赚什么？
<yunfan> jiero: 反占中嘛
<jiero> yunfan: ？
<jiero> yunfan: 其实我很讨厌看新闻
<cherrot> jiero, 我对腾龙比较失望 不想买它的镜头
<jiero> cherrot: 笨笨，买了试用30天啊
<cherrot> jiero, 副厂镜目前只考虑适马  太好用了
<yunfan> jiero: 但是人民币你不讨厌
<cherrot> jiero, ..............................................................
<jiero> yunfan: 其实就当是时间一样的东西
<jiero> yunfan:  人民币
<jiero> cherrot: 你不试验怎么好呢。我现在有点后悔，但是就这样吧。如果不买这个，就买二手的了。好不容易买一次非二手产品~
<jiero> cherrot 不买这个的话，我就大概选择 奥林巴斯 E-PM2
<cherrot> jiero, 原来的镜头就是腾龙的  太差劲
<jiero> cherrot: 和那些毫无关系啊
<jiero> cherrot: 不论哪个牌子都有差劲的。
<cherrot> jiero, 所以除非去实体店试过才会买  而且貌似腾龙的是最便宜的？ 一分钱一分货吧
<jiero> cherrot:  我买了飞利浦最差劲的耳机之后也不能说飞利浦就没有好的。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。你不也买了最便宜的全画幅。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, http://www.amazon.cn/SIGMA-%E9%80%82%E9%A9%AC-18-35mm-F1-8-DC-HSM-%E5%B0%BC%E5%BA%B7%E5%8F%A3/dp/B00DBL09FG/ref=sr_1_6?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1412569957&sr=1-6
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Sigma 适马-SIGMA 适马 18-35mm F1.8 DC HSM(A) 尼康口(黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 4,790.40
<cherrot> imtxc, 降价了哎   这个相当爽  就是很重
<cherrot> jiero, 买的假货？ 一分钱一分货  飞利浦算是业界良心了  我一直用它99的耳机
<jiero> cherrot: 不是假的，但是买的最便宜的。
<cherrot> jiero, 最便宜的全画幅 可是没有质量问题啊 成像也很给力  只是不支持最新的哪些噱头功能而已
<jiero> cherrot: 我买飞利浦的，第一次28元，第二次29元。
<jiero> cherrot:  全画幅的，成像元件尺寸是我的哪个的 14倍。
<cherrot> jiero, 你买的卡片机？
<jiero> cherrot: 对啊
<jiero> cherrot:  画面的粗糙程度能清晰的看出来
<cherrot> jiero, 默哀
<jiero> cherrot:  各种要求集中一身的好相机在哪里？
<cherrot> jiero, 我比较中意索尼a5000。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 对焦就是死穴。
<jiero> cherrot: 微单那些都是不能抓拍的。
<jiero> cherrot:  我这个怎么说也是能12fps的快速相机。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 对焦和快门速度
<jiero> 就是急速低质量的表现。
<cherrot> jiero, 可是卡片需要要求这么多么
<kandu> jusss, jiero: ..再乱叫，让蛋儿踢掉你们
<jiero> cherrot: 这个数据是 0.015s 快门 0.06s 对焦
 * jiero 抱抱 kandu
 * kandu 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> cherrot: 想要什么要求。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 画质啊
<jiero> cherrot:  画质，可能我还是在意的，不过做不到也没办法
<jiero> cherrot: 比我其他的好了~ 和高级手机差不多也就好了
<jiero> cherrot:  听着 趁早 张宇，好失败的我。。。
 * jusss 看到 jiero ** kandu 
<jiero> jusss:  。你知道自己很贱货么。。。
<huqinlou0123> 大家好
<huqinlou0123> 我是新手
<^k^> huqinlou0123:点点点.  12:47
<jiero> cherrot: 总是其实新一代的微单不比我这个卡片重多少，也就150克吧。加镜头
<jiero> cherrot:  金属机身的这个相机觉得就是重。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 金属机身  炫酷
<jusss> jiero: 你高尚
<jusss> ignore ä½ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我快疯了 我就想安装个vim 怎么就这么难 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464623 linux@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vim-gtk 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为
<^k^>  ─> 系统无法达到您要求的状态造成的。该版本中可能会有一些您需要的软件 包尚未被创建或是它们已被从新 …
<jiero> jusss: 其实我是懒得每次都 ignore 你了。。。
 * jiero 最近整chatzilla，以前的设置丢了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 国家规定的啊
 * lincan ..................
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。好厉害遵循国家规定
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我属于无业
<jusss> 世界一下清静了
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。金属不是最廉价么
<jiero> cherrot: 为啥会炫酷呢。我还是没明白拉
<cherrot> jiero, 摔不烂
<jiero> cherrot: 镜头能摔烂。。
<jiero> cherrot:  好多人要介绍我女朋友 - 但是，我真的感觉不到我会喜欢别人。
<cherrot> jiero, 那就等你寂寞的时候
<jiero> cherrot: 我寂寞了。
<jiero> cherrot: 可是我感觉不到什么。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【求方案】关于终端配色问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464626 14.04的系统，系统那个紫色的终端看的我眼睛都花了，主要用来写代码以及看代码的。 我自己也调过很多颜色了，可是没有美术功底，看着都不舒服啊，【求一个舒服的配色方案】 顺便问下系
<^k^>  ─> 统自带的配色方案是什么样的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ztwzl520 — 2014-10-06 13:23
<jiero> cherrot:  我寂寞惯了，日复一日的寂寞。
<knownbad> 真要惯了就不会拿来说了。
<jiero> knownbad:  惯了，只是希望变化
<jiero> knownbad: 我一直不喜欢惯了啥事情
<jusss> the strain s1e13粗来了
<jusss> eexp: pop服务器哪个比较好？我现在mta用的是postfix
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你个死土豪
<jiero> wz
<jiero> wzssyqa: 什么？
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你有业无业有所谓么
<jiero> wzssyqa:  哈哈，我给家里买东西，感觉感觉，我想哭。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔要是个富二代，喔就只知道完
<jiero> wzssyqa:  ... 你是作为富二代长大的话才会爱玩吧。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔现在要是发财了，喔也就只去玩
<jiero> wzssyqa: 作为到19岁才有钱包的人来说。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我能说我不是富二代么
<wzssyqa> jiero: 钱包是什么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 好吧，就是有放钱的，实际上我很不习惯带钱
<jiero> wzssyqa: 经常去到哪里，都可以问能送我东西么 - 坐公交都有忘记带钱别人帮我付的经历
<jiero> wzssyqa:  玩是什么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 只要有趣，不论啥都是玩
<jusss> 微软都出到win 10了，linus你可要加把劲呀，赶快把kernel-11.0.0放出了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 就像容嬷嬷永远都姓容一样 : 最近爱情公寓又在热播,我:姐,你知道不,曾小贤居然是陈凯歌的侄子哎！ 我姐特嫌弃的看我一眼,说:怎么可能,曾小贤姓曾,陈凯歌姓陈,哪来的侄子啊！ 我瞬间就给懵了,半分钟后才反映过来。 尼玛啊,演曾小贤的那个人真名叫陈赫啊！我了个
<^k^>  ─> 大擦！
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • XUBUNTU如何自动登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464628 xubuntu14.10用的是lightdm 只见有设置不需要询问密码，但没有自动登陆选项, 开机看到界面，要点login才能进桌面, slim在/etc/slim/slim.conf里可以设置， xubuntu里没有/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf 统计信息: 发表于 由 GuoMei — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 10-06 14:40
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> jiero: 去泡个妹子抱
 * jiero 指令 wzssyqa  出去住宾馆吧孩子，和不认识的女孩互相认识，或许能碰到一个感兴趣的。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我其实在路上只碰到一个吧。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你给钱么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你租房不也要钱？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 价格不是一个数量级啊
<jiero> wzssyqa: 短租出去的日子，你去别的地方租不一样么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 那就交一点附加费用呗。
<droid> 安卓手机上irc有好的app推荐么？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 减去你的租金也就30左右？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你说山东么
<jiero> wzssyqa: 当然说的是北京
<jiero> wzssyqa:  成都那地方 30每天，旅馆的话 45每天，那么就是差15
<wzssyqa> jiero: 站着说话不腰疼
<jiero> wzssyqa:  让你住的不是单人间啊。。。8人间。男女混住的。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  看到你我就有点无语了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 突然想到adam牌魔法背包
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 两个todo因为放假停业搞不了 不开心
<jiero> wzssyqa: 其实你自己能找到的。
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 不开心不开心
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我懒得要死
 * jiero 要变得有趣一些。
<HoloIRCUser> ？？
<tenzu> 测试
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  14:57
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu
<tenzu> 手机上irc
<jiero> tenzu: 给我个建议，如何让我怎么变得更有趣一些
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: jiero tenzu http://imagebin.org/321192
<tenzu> jiero: 为了找妹子？
<tenzu> 阿当是穷鬼，谁信啊
<jiero> 。。。明明阿当穷的只剩下钱了。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我发现你肯定是理财天才，把那么多资金一点不剩下的充分利用了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 统合收益年化 16% 对吧。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 其实是欠别人钱, 有一分也得还, 所以就这样了
<jusss> blablabla
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 明白了，你搜刮自己所有的钱都还上，以便自己最高收益的投资不被影响。那么预计 18% 的收益 - 日常开支。阿当啊。
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:02
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 果然是大亨潜力，女孩都看上你你一个都看不上。
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽好
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐了乐乐
<tenzu> 主席好
<jiero> tenzu:  教授回来了
<roylez> jiero: 卢瑟给我消失
<jusss> gebjgd: the strain e13出来了
<jusss> 就是国内字幕组不给力呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 每周日更新
<jiero> roylez: 。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 玩儿蛋去
<roylez> jiero: 你稍微做点正事，比如看点书
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。
<tenzu> 手机上irc就是不如电脑方便
<roylez> jiero: 对，玩儿 adam_magic_pack 去
<jusss> gebjgd: 5个小时前出来的
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<jusss> gebjgd: 资源有了，国内字幕组字幕还没出
<jiero> tenzu: 可以外接键盘啊，你没收一个蓝牙键盘
<roylez> tenzu: 手机何必呢
<jusss> roylez: pop服务器哪个好？
<tenzu> 躺床上还接键盘？
<tenzu> roylez: 我就是试试
<roylez> jusss: 没架过
<jiero> tenzu: 你让我想起了想起了，大学时警卫室里那一箱一箱的遗失物都没人领走，国内就不是
<jusss> roylez: 已装postfix就差个pop了，
<roylez> jusss: 何必
<jusss> roylez: 再装个能发短信的软件就可以push了，
<jusss> roylez: 自制邮箱push
<jusss> 下了个win7 sp1包，安装半个小时了还没结束，唉
<gebjgd> jusss, 下载什么win7 sp1
<gebjgd> jusss, 删除了  只用Linux
<kelvansun> 我用来用去，最终还是回到Linux
<jusss> gebjgd: linux下没有小型的中文财务软件，
<jusss> gebjgd: 我现在在一个国产财务软件经销商那工作，需要有win
<gebjgd> jusss, 我说你家里
<jusss> gebjgd: 有什么能发手机短信的软件
<gebjgd> jusss, 飞信
<gebjgd> jusss, 我一直在用
<jusss> gebjgd: 飞信有linux版？
<gebjgd> jusss, 有了好几年了
<gebjgd> jusss, 一个哥们做的
<jusss> gebjgd: cli ?
<gebjgd> jusss, 以前arch的包就是我打的
<gebjgd> jusss, 有
<jusss> gebjgd: 高端!
<gebjgd> jusss, 你真无知
<jusss> gebjgd: 这个还活着吗？
<gebjgd> jusss, 额真逼斯你啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 就怕跟那只企鹅似的半死不活了好几年最后还是归西了
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:26
<kelvansun> test
<^k^> kelvansun:点点点.  15:32
<jiero> 哈。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> 叹气无数的今天！
<jusss> 叫兽怎么了
<jusss> 一进一出的
<jusss> 还改名叫tt了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • pptpsetup的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464629 Using interface ppp0 Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1 CHAP authentication succeeded LCP terminated by peer (MPPE required but peer refused) Modem hangup Connection terminated. 统计信息: 发表于 由 cc7756789w — 2014-10-06 15:19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何使用awk提取从网上下载下来的url数据 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464630 小弟用wget命令通过一系列的URL下载了一些数据下来，但是每个数据后的都有一系列参数，zycwzb_600003.html?type=report&part=chnl，就像这个，请问有什么方法能把后面的参数删除么，因为量有点多用
<^k^>  ─> 手删除估计要很久，而且想把每个文件都改成.csv格式的，然后想通过awk去里面截取一些数据出来，求大神 …
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<alvin_rxg> 瞧着说的，似乎 sp1 还得单独下载？
<jusss> 我的sp1单独下载，还尼玛安装失败了，这在第二次安装
<jusss> 没开自动更新
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你带帽子了呀，什么颜色的呢？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 黄色的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dell 屏幕真差…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不是绿色的呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 买mbpr呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干的好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你买了新的dell机器？
<jusss> 擦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是屏幕？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 实验室三年前的dell屏幕
<gebjgd> jusss, 不要和op顶撞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 调下色温呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我看一直在用的，应该至少5年的三星屏幕，颜色就很好…dell这个怎么说都觉得是不是点间距太大了？
<jusss> 三星屏是不错
<gebjgd> 我现在的工作显示器就是dell的 3个都是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 效过相当不错
<jusss> 我哥家的三星屏用了10年了还没坏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你用过三星的吗？。。我现在一个三星的一个dell的，一下就对比出来了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 表示dell还可以
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 要调了的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 三星的也可以，不过习惯性偏色
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 三星略暖，dell偏冷。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 三星的那种。我家里有19寸的三星
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那mbpr呢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: dell的太多系列
<jiero> cherrot 我这个卡片拍摄质量评测是相当弱的~
<jusss> 手机没电了，擦
<jusss> 擦擦擦擦
<jiero> cherrot 只有在广角端时候比得上RX100
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把 dell的颜色 rgb 改成 90, 88, 85，好像可以。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dell 的22寸，略大，三星 21寸。然后俩分辨率一样的。这怎么调都觉得dell的不行呵。点间距调不了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:   点距就是不行。不过点就1920 * 1080 都是吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> 10:12:30 @   alvin_rxg | gebjgd: 把 dell的颜色 rgb 改成 90, 88, 85，好像可以。
<alvin_rxg> 10:13:41 @   alvin_rxg | gebjgd: dell 的22寸，略大，三星 21寸。然后俩分辨率一样的。这怎么调都觉得dell的不行呵。点间距调不了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 1050p
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你眼睛真挑剔
<Naah_> hellow
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 两个屏幕不一样啊……这个区别当然是一下子就能看清楚的呀。
<alvin_rxg> Naah_: mellow
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 看不出来。
<Naah_> are u chinese?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的这个完全看不出
<Naah_> what are u talking about?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我3个都是dell 没有区别
<alvin_rxg> Naah_: yes, dude.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这当然…咱情况不一样。
<Naah_> i wanna study chinese
<jiero> Naah_: 。。。welcome to one bigger chat room on freenode
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/dhRcg  http://uploadpie.com/mhj7x 对比一下，dell的颜色，帧率，都不好
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<alvin_rxg> Naah_: how much chinese words could u speak?
<alvin_rxg> or type.
<Naah_> a little
<Naah_> ...
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> nah gut.
<wzssyqa> Naah_: can you read what we told about?
<Naah_> no,i can't understand
<Naah_> what are you talking?
<Naah_> are u a girl?
<wzssyqa> Naah_: No. are you?
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • network-manager无法使用dsl联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464632 系统更新前，可以用network manager联网，更新后用不成了，不能启用dsl上网，不知道什么原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 琥珀色月牙 — 2014-10-06 16:31
<wzssyqa> 妹子得到的待遇会好很多
<alvin_rxg> russe?
<Naah_> no,i am a boy
<Naah_> chinese girl is so beautiful
<wzssyqa> jiero: 喔想踢了他
<Naah_> for example,ice ice Lee
<alvin_rxg> Naah_: u mean this one?
<alvin_rxg> http://ent.dzwww.com/dianying/201004/W020100422535647666694.jpg
<Naah_> my chinese told me
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。人家没干过分的事情la
<Naah_> chinese friends told me ,she is a girl,so beautiful
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 感觉是排列方式之类的不同。技术不同真的。
<Naah_> and i ever see her film
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 小米盒子上有啥支持的带麦克风的摄像头没
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 母鸡
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 我猜普通usb的可能就行？
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 你要用那玩意聊天？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: tplink大眼睛 可以当电视盒子路由器外加摄像头聊天
<jiero> imtxc: 你还需要麦克风
<jiero> imtxc: 不过所以选一个带麦克风的 摄像头
<jusss> gebjgd: 谷歌那种短信验证是怎么搞的？用什么软件，飞信每次都得先验证好友貌似
<gebjgd> jusss, 不知道
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们国外不是有很多的免费短信平台吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们连电话都免费了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 听谁说的
<gebjgd> jusss, whatsapp
<gebjgd> jusss, 我们国外有民主
<gebjgd> jusss, 有选举
<jusss> gebjgd: 还有av
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不是吗，同一运营商打不要钱
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> jusss, 天朝也有av
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好天真的娃啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都笑喷了
<jusss> gebjgd: 天朝的av不合法呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 不合法还遍地是
<jusss> gebjgd: 各种门事件
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以你眼里只有天朝和朝外
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯，
<jusss> 这次真没电了，擦擦擦
<jiero> gebjgd:  jusss其实是个很奇葩的人噢。
<alvin_rxg> +1
<gebjgd> jiero, 这样的人很多
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。确实。
<kamkam_> Hello
<^k^> kamkam_:点点点.  17:15
<kamkam_> i come from Thailand
<kamkam_> where here?
<kamkam_> TT
<freeflying> imtxc: 你要啥
<jiero> kamkam_: 。。。。
<jiero> freeflying  壕就是你这样的啊。
<imtxc> freeflying: 有没有胶片机器～
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14826.html 小女子卖身不卖艺 : 老公学习无聊中会短信骚扰:小妞,给大爷我笑一个！ 老婆:客官请自重,小女子卖身不卖艺！
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus选字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464634 初用ubuntu,输入法为ibus 设置pingyin,为什么输入文字时候,选字栏有[],比如说输入zhang,但是只能选择z开头的,还有显示[zh],但是不知怎么选择 统计信息: 发表于 由 llg1234 — 2014-10-06 17:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464636 在做U盘时出现这个，而且等待了还长时间，是什么问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxysine — 2014-10-06 18:03
<kamkam_> สวัสดีชาวจีน
<freeflying> imtxc: 没有啊，那玩得起那个啊
<cherrot> freeflying, imtxc 玩得起 lol
<imtxc> freeflying, cherrot 二手的不是就几百块钱么
<freeflying> imtxc: 后期啊，你要洗，放
<freeflying> imtxc: 彩色胶片的相纸很贵的，而且放得设备也很贵的
<imtxc> freeflying: 我还没了解过价格呢
<freeflying> imtxc: 那玩意比ps难玩多了
<freeflying> imtxc: 我大学时玩过黑白得洗和放
<imtxc> freeflying: 不自己冲洗的话呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 网上不是有扫描、冲洗的么
<freeflying> imtxc: 没乐趣了，当年的很多富士和柯达的冲洗店能保证质量，现在网上的就难说了
<imtxc> 也对
<imtxc> 现在买胶卷儿据说都好多假的
<freeflying> imtxc: 现在玩得话胶卷也是个费钱的东西，民用的越来越少了
<roylez> freeflying: 早啊
<freeflying> roylez: 你比我早几个小时啊，早啥啊
<roylez> freeflying: 我又不关机
<tcstory> 我在deepin里下载的nginx,配置文件在 /etc/nginx/nginx.conf,里面的配置信息好少啊,而且安装完后nginx就可以使用了,但是我没有在配置文件中看到端口号的设置默认网站的设置,难道nginx在别的地方加载了配置文件吗
<alvin_rxg> tcstory: 差不多
<tcstory> alvin_rxg: 额,我刚刚找到了
<roylez> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61510739gw1el1apxzjigj206u03ojrd.jpg
<jusss> roylez: 还有56个民族，只有1个计划生育呢
<roylez> jusss: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/640ad5c2jw1el18xzas2uj20xc18g452.jpg
<jusss> 22 jump street资源早出来了，字幕死活不出，国内字幕组都在干啥呀，唉
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 字幕组快饿死了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 饿死啥，字幕组都是pt站内的，还能饿死、
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 整天各种资源都快撑死了吧
<jusss> roylez: alvin_rxg, 我现在用postfix加飞信是不是就可以自己做push mail了
<alvin_rxg> 孺子不可教也
<jusss> 不用交钱，不用联网的，push mail
<roylez> jusss: 飞信是啥？
<jusss> roylez: 飞信，移动的那个玩具
<roylez> jusss: 用email转sms的服务就好，移动的不要钱
<roylez> jusss: 还需要啥飞信...
<roylez> jusss: https://i.imgur.com/t6wkNyg.jpg
<roylez> imtxc: http://i.imgur.com/7FAmoCg.gif    我想要这样的自行车
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<jusss> roylez: 什么，自行车，要啥自行车
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 用来减膘的
<imtxc> roylez: 你得能骑到这个速度啊
<jusss> roylez: alvin_rxg ,我想有这样的女骑士
<jusss> http://imagebin.org/321206
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 知道这个女骑士的名字吗？帮我搜下
 * leeeee 看完使徒行者了
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 嗨 兔子
 * jiero 想像没人看电视的时代
<jiero> leeeee:  l5e
<leeeee> 干嘛
<jusss> s/嘛/*
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  19:31
<jzp113> 现在有人用goagent吗
<jzp113> 发现慢死了
<jiero> leeeee:  孩子，睡觉去吧
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 叔 我可不是你女儿
<jusss> leeeee: 这是某种邀请呀，笨
<leeeee> 楼上想太多
<jusss> 那直白点，let's shag!
<iMadper|Snore> .
<leeeee> 嗨
<leeeee> 我看完了 使徒行者
<jiero> leeeee:  我其实叫好多人孩子
<jiero> leeeee:  不代表和我有什么关系
<jiero> iMadper:  啊啊。人生无聊
<jiero> iMadper  赶紧天天抱怨，到死了
<imtxc> iMadper， leeeee 你们睡醒了？ cc jiero
<iMadper> jiero: 你人生那么洒脱还无聊? 我这种天天都得上班的简直不如狗啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<jiero> iMadper:  上班不就是呆在那里看看有什么做的。然后发呆
<iMadper> jiero: 那是你.
<jiero> iMadper: 是世界80%的人
<iMadper> jiero: 我上班可是一堆任务排着做呢
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。说明你是有生产力的精英
<iMadper> jiero: 说明我不如狗
<jiero> iMadper: 当然你不如。。。如果是狗你期待，就是什么都不做，舔舔度日
 * iMadper 求涨工资.
<jiero> iMadper:   就像 傻子 那首歌
 * iMadper 求offer.
<iMadper> imtxc: 给个offer
<leeeee> 我在教我外甥女写作业
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。嗯嗯呃嗯嗯。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  我都不能教授任何东西
<jiero> imtxc:  我实验弱光环境了，结果还是需要用闪光灯好，否则会模糊啊。这个
<leeeee> == 小学四年级 谁不会啊
<jiero> imtxc:  只有在广角端能和 RX100性能差不多，之后就差劲了
<imtxc> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6f332a7ejw1el1m6dm35sj21kw11owoe.jpg jiero
<jiero>  leeeee  不是会不会，而是对方需要你怎么教，对方接不接受
<imtxc> jiero: 好像这个头有点跑焦距
<imtxc> 跑焦
<jiero> imtxc: 焦点在前面的叶子上啊
<imtxc> jiero: 所以说跑焦了
<jiero> imtxc: 说明你的DOF太狭窄安乐
<imtxc> jiero: 不应该是手抖的缘故，快门速度 1/3200
<jiero> imtxc: 大光圈，大传感器。果然。
<imtxc> jiero: 是吧，apsc，比 1/1.7 不是一个数量级
<leeeee> 还对方咧
<imtxc> 一寸大一寸强啊
<jiero> imtxc:  嗯。我这个是 2/3的。
<leeeee> 我外甥女啊
<leeeee> 爱接受不接受
<jiero> leeeee: 我妹根本不听我给她的建议
<jiero> leeeee:  她宁可不会
<imtxc> jiero: 2/3 ，这是个啥比例
<jiero> imtxc:  1/1.7 是啥？
<leeeee> == 作业
<jiero> imtxc:  或者 1/1.5 也行
<jiero> leeeee: 我妹选择不做不就行了
<leeeee> 有个性
<jiero> leeeee: 我以前不喜欢做以前做过的类似的任何东西。
<leeeee> 跟你果然一家人
<imtxc> jiero: 羡慕全画幅啊
<jiero> imtxc:  啥？
<jiero> imtxc:  我说的是 寸啊
<jiero> imtxc:  我想要 适马DP2 Quattro
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 你能背动电池？
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc:  不会很多的。
<imtxc> jiero: 七八十块？
<jiero> imtxc:  每天照风景也就50张不到
<jiero> imtxc: 根本不需要备用电池
<imtxc> jiero: 不过适马的行货保修时间不错
<imtxc> 不过那个样子有些奇葩吧
<alvin_rxg> 话说，有啥普通人用的，不比专业的机器呢？
<alvin_rxg> *不必
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我现在用的这个 富士 XQ1，刚买到
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 或者 sony rx100
<alvin_rxg> 哦 ~ 所谓的微单咯？
<jiero> imtxc: 虚化好困难啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 啊？
<imtxc> jiero: 困难？
<imtxc> jiero: 最大焦距，最大光圈，离最近
<jiero> imtxc: 对啊，富士这个有取两张对焦两次虚化的功能。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: T_T rx100 要 350€，买不起
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你能买起多少钱的？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 减一半。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  RX100，中国在保11月的二手机器 ￥2000
<alvin_rxg> 呃……啥时候回来再买
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我的XQ1 + 基本附件 = ￥1550
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  现在欧元汇率多少了？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: jiero 350€ ~~ 2700￥
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  那我这个是 €200
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 真的德国啥都贵。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ä¹° leica
<imtxc> jiero: 靠，二手你也敢买
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那个古典的机器？
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么不敢，亚马逊的
<jiero> imtxc: 30天包换
<imtxc> ………………
<jiero> imtxc: 我除了相机还有不是二手的么
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 穿身上的也是么？
<jiero> imtxc: 我最近3年买的器具几乎都是二手的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 除了内裤和袜子
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 鞋子也是二手的
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 赞
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那就是原价好几千￥的，一千以内淘来的？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 什么东西你说的是？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  衣服类吗？都是别人送的，原价我就不知道了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 所有贴身的啊。内衣内裤袜子帽子毛巾之类的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 自己买的啊。都是 <10元好几件包邮
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 毛巾。。。我的毛巾用了14年了。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 。。。 质量没问题么？。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 初中就用，带去澳大利亚，带回来。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没问题
<FightingCat> 见面递上，您好，这是我的毛巾……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 都是平时卖20多的。。。
<FightingCat> 一说到毛巾就想到《三体》……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 中国的淘宝喜欢冲销量。
<FightingCat> 说错了……
<FightingCat> 是《银河系漫游指南》
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 质量真的没问题？比如袜子穿一个月不会起毛或者破了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我没买毛巾啊！！！
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  袜子确实坏了的。很单薄 - 就能用一个夏天
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你十块钱几个的，买了啥。。。我真的怀疑这质量……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不过是因为我用来运动
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哦~果然。 即使不运动也差不多
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 都是中国的大牌了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  运动和不运动差很多的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  什么南极人 北极绒 之类的。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 关键本来这些东西就压价很低
<jiero>  alvin_rxg  俞兆林 男士莫代尔平角内裤  这种
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  南极人袜子 4双   5元包邮 这种
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<jusss> 我擦，酷胖果然知识渊博，我搜了半天的那个女孩的名字，竟然酷胖早已在following on twitter
<jusss> roylez: 你的好基友真是阅片丰富
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 其实这种东西真心暴利的~ 欧美
<jusss> https://twitter.com/OMGitsLexi
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ ♔LexiBelle♔ (@OMGitsLexi) | Twitter
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我没钱了！！！
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 欠债 ￥2400 ！
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  完蛋了，怎么办怎么办。。。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee:  我欠债 2400 了！
<leeeee> 欠谁啊
<jiero> leeeee: 银行！
<imtxc> jiero: 哪个
<jiero> imtxc: 招商
<leeeee> 真有钱啊
<imtxc> jiero: 发错了
<imtxc> jusss: 那个
<imtxc> jusss: 哪个
 * jiero 碾压 imtxc
<imtxc> 酷胖一向渊博，可是好就没来irc了
<jiero> leeeee:  买了相机就3/4 金额了
<jiero> imtxc:  他来，就是不说话了
<imtxc> jiero: 我很久没见了
<jusss> imtxc: lexi belle
<imtxc> jusss: 番号呢
<imtxc> jusss: 种子呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 来个3D的资源吧
<jiero> imtxc:   http://www.fujifilm.com.cn/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_xq1/features/page_04.html 这些功能算什么啊
<jusss> imtxc: 我用了谷歌图片搜索搜到了这个girl,然后发现酷胖早已在twiter上follow她了，真是渊博，番号种子，海盗湾有一大把呀，
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ FUJIFILM XQ1：特点4 实用特性1 | Fujifilm 中国
<leeeee> 哦
<leeeee> 我手机被偷了 还是用旧的
<leeeee> 我姐都看不下去
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> iMadper: 求种子，求百度网盘分享
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，我还算满意了。和D90实际相差也不算远。
<jiero> 就这样了吧。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubantu启动不了啊啊啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464637 引导进去后 显示文件有问题 然后有个错误代码 0xc000007b 求大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 wustyuyang — 2014-10-06 20:13
<alvin_rxg> 错误代码 0xc0000000000000000000007 ？？？？？？？？？ windows 的错误代码？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 啥时候也开始玩神秘了
<jiero> 微信朋友圈比较好玩的就是必须共同朋友才能看到评论
<iMadper> imtxc: 百度网盘还能分享?
<wzssyqa> 票好紧张，回不去帝都了的样子呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃买3d显示器/电视了?
<cherrot> kill -9 都没办法的时候 怎么弄死僵尸进程。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, 土豪求助。。
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: kill ppid. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16944886/how-to-kill-zombie-process
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux - How to kill zombie process - Stack Overflow
<iMadper> cherrot: 僵尸进程没办法杀的... 本来就死了.
<slacker> hep
<slacker> help
<iMadper> wha 's up?
<iMadper> what's up
<slacker> How to use IRC?
<iMadper> slacker: /topic will show you some info.
<iMadper> slacker: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<slacker> [22:14] Insufficient arguments for command.
<slacker> thank
<iMadper> slacker: "/topic" without any arguments.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu 14.10 可以使用 Systemd 加快开机速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464638 systemd 的软件包已经登陆 14.10，可以尝试用 systemd 来取代 upstart 加速启动了 但要真正取代 upstart，据说在 16.04 LTS 之前 source: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... px=MTY3NDY 统计信息: 发表于 由 lord00
<^k^>  ─> 7 — 2014-10-06 22:26
<hoxily> slacker: recommend full feature IRC client, such as weechat, irssi, xchat
<jusss> gebjgd: http://www.get-a-fuck-tonight.com/lp/adsi/cn/web/life_18547/resp15/index.html?s2=NjQ0NTY2fHRoZXBpcmF0ZWJheS5zZXxDSE58fDkzNTgyNDJ8YWRleHBydHwxNjcyMzB8NDIzNjA2fDEyNC4yMzkuNzAuMTA1fDJ8MzF8fDMwfDF8M3x8MHwzfHwxfDNiN2ExNTA1MzliZTVmZDhhNDYyMjJkMWJmMzNmNmI5
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 遇見砲友的獨特機會
 * cherrot 为了systemd直接换ubuntu alpha 的人。。。
 * alvin_rxg archlinux 表示好开心
<hoxily> jusss: http://adstrx.com/?a=3156&c=50044&s2=NjQ0NTY2fHRoZXBpcmF0ZWJheS5zZXxDSE58fDkzNTgyNDJ8YWRleHBydHwxNjcyMzB8NDIzNjA2fDEyNC4yMzkuNzAuMTA1fDJ8MzF8fDMwfDF8M3x8MHwzfHwxfDNiN2ExNTA1MzliZTVmZDhhNDYyMjJkMWJmMzNmNmI5
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://adstrx.com/?a=3156&c=50044&s2=NjQ0NTY2fHRoZXBpcmF0ZWJheS5zZXxDSE58fDkzNTgyNDJ8YWRleHBydHwxNjcyMzB8NDIzNjA2fDEyNC4yMzkuNzAuMTA1fDJ8MzF8fDMwfDF8M3x8MHwzfHwxfDNiN2ExNTA1MzliZTVmZDhhNDYyMjJkMWJmMzNmNmI5 -- unhandled responsein get body
<jusss> cherrot: 你是喜欢systemd还是不喜欢
<jusss> alvin_rxg: arch不早说systemd了吗
<jusss> hoxily: 你竟然回答完了3个问题。。。
<cherrot> julianwa, 喜欢啊
<cherrot> jusss, 喜欢啊
<cherrot> jusss, 我也回答了 oh yeah
 * cherrot 好吧年底一定换arch 嗯！
<alvin_rxg> 换个系统还要年底啊……不是半个小时的事么……
<cherrot> alvin_rxg, 懒得去习惯啊。。。  话说现在电脑真是越来越少开了。。
<jiero> cherrot 到底画质多好才算好。
 * jiero 现在不明白了哈。
<cherrot> jiero, 看你拍什么片了  噪点少  成像锐利
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。那么我的这个相机都不沾边~
<jiero> cherrot:   LOMO ~
<jiero> 适合拍黑白和怪色彩
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  23:56
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2snOIbfQIAAB2ig9YJFUAALrLwLtZZQAAHai565.jpg 现在的摄影记者都在想什么呢,故意的吧民?
<gebjgd> jusss, 你很无聊
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 不长犄角的理由 : 有个人路过麦田,发现有头没有犄角的牛,便问农民,这头牛为什么没有犄角? 农民说:牛没有犄角的原因很多,有的因为遗传没有。有的是因为和别的牛顶角而失去了,有的是因病脱落了。而这头,他说:没有犄角,那是因为他是一头驴。
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  00:13
 * abc_ ping 30s 是什么情况
<abc_> 路由器又调皮了。。
<hello`> 你好
<hello`> 有人吗
<^k^> hello`:点点点.  01:13
<hello`> ???
<alvin_rxg> 跟 jusss 似的，那些 hongkong 人
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-07
 * lincan ..
<lincan> id
<lincan> ooo'
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<myu> http://it.slashdot.org/story/14/10/06/1413200/bugzilla-bug-exposes-zero-day-bugs
<ArchStacker> git 我add了一些文件后又修改了这些文件，未commit，怎么删除add后的修改？
<ArchStacker> git 我add了一些文件后又修改了这些文件，未commit，怎么删除add后的修改？
<imtxc> 早
<leeeee> 嗨
<freeflying> imtxc: 最好一天了，不出去把妹啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 家里呆着～
<Mayaer> 早早早～
<leeeee> 各种景点人多啊
<jusss> jjjjjjjjjjjj
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 只有root能上网 普通用户上不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464644 用的是lubuntu只有root能ping通网络和上网 改修改哪里的权限 统计信息: 发表于 由 ioiomi — 2014-10-07 9:55
<leeeee> 好无聊啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 出去养汉子
<imtxc> leeeee: 出去养汉子
<jusss> leeeee: 出去养汉子
<leeeee> 养？
<leeeee> 没钱
<leeeee> 我只能忽悠我外甥女
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 出去找汉子赚钱
<jusss> leeeee: 出去找汉子赚钱
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不会
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 学去
<leeeee> 嗯 我在学习中
<leeeee> 看视频
<leeeee> 那个老师有口音
<jusss> leeeee: 学去
<imtxc> leeeee: 出去找汉子赚钱
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 还有老师教找汉子
<leeeee> 什么啊
<jusss> leeeee: 还有老师教找汉子
<leeeee> 有谁会证券
<jusss> 我
<leeeee> 扯吧你 明明学通信的
<jusss> 不
<jusss> 会
<leeeee> 不跟你们扯了
<leeeee> 我自己看书吧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于Nvidia 驱动的问题，(Nvidia X Sever Setting异常 ) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464645 ubuntu 14.04 安装了'系统设置'>'软件和更新'>'附加驱动'中的这个驱动后 为什么打开Nvidia X Sever Setting 后是这样的 为什么没有prime profiles 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubun
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 怎样设置Lubuntu启动时不自动进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464646 上网本装了lubuntu，想启动之后不自动进入X，应该怎么设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 gamebugs — 2014-10-07 10:55
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine QQ2012复活成功,特来分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464647 在疼迅封掉2013以下版本qq之后就各种不爽。之前用过wine qq2013和tm2013，卡的实在受不了，经过了一天的苦苦研究终于成功复活了2012，激动死了有木有！ 本方法基于longene的qq2012末日版，替换掉qq/bin目录的4
<^k^>  ─> 个文件，我把我做好得破解文件分享给大家。 链接: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1pJmHQCN 密码: pkty 　 统计信息: 发表于 …
<leeeee> 最近哪个网站买书有优惠？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:29
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 求解在离线情况下安装vim,各种问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464648 主要是各种依赖关系，要去比赛主办方提供裸机但是没有网，安装的是ubuntu14.04，默认安装的。现在想在系统上安装一个vim方便编辑，各种包下载了各种问题，主要原因就是没网.....问一下有没有好
<^k^>  ─> 的解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyn2609530 — 2014-10-07 11:29
<jusss> 今天假期就结束了，擦擦擦
<jusss> 真不想回去上班
<jusss> 真怀念以前整天玩游戏的日子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4V1I2moqIJOagAACM9hTCueIAALq4QAntZoAAI0O367.jpg 北极呆不下去了
<jusss> 真安静
<leeeee> 每逢佳节胖十斤。。。
<jusss> leeeee: 今天假期就结束了，好悲哀
<leeeee> 多好啊 放假特别无聊
<leeeee> 到处吃酒。。
<jusss> 你是太幸福了吧
<jusss> 我真希望我能有100万，然后就回家养老
<JQK> jusss: 買彩票去吧
<leeeee> ==
<knownbad> 一百万够养老？
<jusss> JQK: 买好多了，都木有中
<jusss> knownbad: 在我村够了
<jusss> knownbad: 把钱存银行，利息就够我好几个月的开销了
<jusss> 不喜欢城市的生活，但是在村里又挣不了钱，
<JQK> jusss: 或者到資本市場博弈一番
<jiero> leeeee: 女孩子都是这样么？
<jusss> JQK: 不懂
<jiero> knownbad:  养老，10万不够？
<jiero> knownbad: 其实我从来没想过要退休，我家里都没有退休的习惯。
<jusss> JQK: 资本市场是啥
<jiero> 工作到死~
<knownbad> 看如何投资，干领钱不妥。
<knownbad> 工作到死没错，就看怎么过日子。
<JQK> 股票 基金 債劵 期貨
<jusss> JQK: 还不会玩这些
<knownbad> 我就打算做到死，除非动不了。
<jusss> JQK: 附近也没人玩这些教我。。。
<knownbad> 年老时不动老化的更快。
<leeeee> 女孩子怎么了？
<leeeee> 刚刚说了下事实 被别人喷说我黑楼主
<leeeee> 好人不能当
<leeeee> 这年头
<imtxc> leeeee: http://haitao.smzdm.com/quan/297757 ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 海淘券码：VICTORIA'S SECRET 维多利亚的秘密 美国官网 购任意Bra 免费小内内+免邮_VICTORIA'S SECRET美国官网优惠券_海淘优惠券_海淘专区_什么值得买
<leeeee> 没钱也没有cap
<leeeee> 去瞅瞅有没有卖书的优惠
<leeeee> 我又要买书了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15825.html 遗失声明 : 一个人来到报社,要求刊登一个"遗失声明"。 当报社工作人员问他遗失了什么东西时,他将一份事先写好的"声明"递给工作人员。上面写着:"×××遗失人民币一张,号码是0098190,声明作废。"
<jiero> leeeee:  女孩子容易长胖。
 * jiero 喷喷 leeeee  lainme
<jiero> leeeee:  买书你不用 kindle 么
<jiero> leeeee: 你买几百块钱的书啊。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  直接买二手货就好了
<imtxc> jiero: 为嘛你对二手这么情有独钟
<jiero> imtxc:  我讨厌不环保的行为
<jiero> imtxc: 讨厌制造新拉圾
<leeeee> 我没法看电子书 又不是闲来无事看看的小说
<leeeee> 我看书习惯性做笔记
<leeeee> 做记号
<leeeee> 电子书完全不适合我
<leeeee> 京东400-200时我凌晨买了400的书
<jiero> leeeee:  我总共买了不到5000元的书。
<leeeee> 我淘宝上买过一次电子书 后来还是决定买纸质版
<leeeee> 没法看
<leeeee> 我看的时候就想动手抄下来
<jiero> leeeee: 用kindle还是可以的。
<jiero> leeeee: ？
<leeeee> 不行啊
<leeeee> 我喜欢划书
<leeeee> 你不懂
<jiero> leeeee:  我喜欢划，但未必画书上。
<jiero> leeeee:  所以我很不理解那些喜欢在 pdf 上画的人。
<leeeee> 我就是喜欢真实的书
 * jiero 大概是可以随意改习惯的人。
<leeeee> 然后加个书签在里面
<leeeee> 多好啊
<jiero> leeeee: 你就是喜欢纸也没关系。。。
<leeeee> 对啊 所以我要看看有没有活动
<leeeee> 前今天在淘宝买了两本
<jiero> leeeee: 你那么多书怎么处理？
 * jiero 以前的书直接给图书馆。
<leeeee> 大部分卖废品或是给别人
<leeeee> 我觉得用得着的会留下来
<leeeee> 我姐家被我霸占了
<jiero> leeeee: 你买啥书啊。。。
<leeeee> 买我要看的书啊
<leeeee> 跟我专业相关的书 如果是小说 我直接用手机
 * jiero 不知道了，不知道了。我是商业时代的反对者。
 * jiero 反对任何有大数量的东西
<jiero> 有大数量的生产意味着人追随，意味着人在寻找共性
 * jiero 已经疯了~
<leeeee> 。。。。。。。。
<leeeee> 你适合原始社会？
<jiero> leeeee: ？你说呢？
<jiero> leeeee: 我适合还不存在的
<leeeee> 无法理解 能跟你生活的人，那一定是极其厉害的
<leeeee> 我很好奇 有人理解你 懂你吗？
<jiero> leeeee:   :) 你说呢
<leeeee> 其实我觉得 也没有人懂我 哈哈哈
<leeeee> 不过我不追求这种境界
<leeeee> 基本上完全懂一个人太难了
<leeeee> 做人要糊涂 不要事事较真
<leeeee> 我要是像你这样
<jiero> leeeee:   我已经糊涂了90%了，还是这样
<leeeee> 过不下去
<leeeee> 算了
<leeeee> 不跟你说了
<leeeee> 反正你一直这样
<jiero> leeeee:  哈哈 对啊。我看的多多开啊，能做的才做
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> OK
<imtxc> ，，，，，，
<leeeee> 扎西
<leeeee> 在哪里嗨皮呀
<jiero> imtxc:  哪里上传原图啊？
<imtxc> jiero: pan.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<imtxc> jiero: www.qiniu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 云存储首页 - 七牛云存储 - 移动时代的云存储服务商 (@ qiniu.com)
<jiero> imtxc: 外人能看？
<jiero> imtxc: 能看的啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 你可以选择分享
<imtxc> jiero: 那就七牛
<jiero> imtxc:  选择分享？
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。好麻烦
<perr> 喵
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，传上去之后你可以选择权限
<jiero> imtxc:  我用了 lofter 实验一下。
<imtxc> jiero: lofter 会压缩
<imtxc> jiero: http://my.imtxc.com
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ imtxc
<jiero> imtxc:  http://imglf0.ph.126.net/nUeU0O6RkwhkXZZC5cyrqw==/6608462906143743630.jpg
<imtxc> 哦，好像有原图
<imtxc> 这就是富二代的书房？
<jiero> imtxc: 我的相机实际上只能缩小到 60% 才好用。。。 1200万像素的 60% 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  这个是书店啊
<imtxc> 哦
<imtxc> jiero: http://imglf1.ph.126.net/Xg0Q8cIh0vLBiva4WQHWuQ==/1859986646204296327.jpg
<imtxc> jiero: d7000 拍的
<imtxc> jiero: 100% 压力不大
<jiero> imtxc: 3倍钱。
<jiero> 3倍重量。。。
<jiero> 3倍续航
<jiero> imtxc:  不过我这里还有一台D7000，没感觉出来效果多么好
<jiero> imtxc:  你的是镜头换了么？
<jiero> imtxc: 我也拍了一张虚化的-不过是用机身内置功能-主体突出连拍得到的。
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊，b005 镜头
<jiero> imtxc:  http://imglf1.ph.126.net/u2OpMtdgHvgWLhnFZCyVkA==/6619252413746748364.jpg
<imtxc> jiero: 你相机好多
<jiero> imtxc: 我只有xq1，孩子
<jiero> imtxc: 这里的有的不一定是我的
<imtxc> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc 我应该买 X-A1哈。
 * jiero 如果是画质党
 * jiero 不是那么在意画质。不过这个小机器缺点 好明显好明显，就是太复杂了！！！
<jiero> imtxc:  这个我都觉得复杂怎么办！！！转轮 13个功能，还用对焦环 操作环 相机都这么麻烦！！
<jiero> imtxc: 这个最近对焦3cm，有点远啊。不能拍虫子放大图。
<jiero> iMadper:  玩相机的死瞧瞧了 - 我竟然开始玩相机了。
<imtxc> jiero: 买微距镜头啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我这个是不可换镜的。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是有d7k么
<jiero> imtxc:  。我没有孩子。
<jiero> imtxc:  我可以拿走 D90
<imtxc> jiero: d7k 也是好评机型啊
<imtxc> jiero: 90 也凑或
<happyaron> imtxc: 他有d90都不用
<imtxc> jiero: 那里有没有胶片机
<happyaron> imtxc: d90应该比7k还是好些
<imtxc> ......
<imtxc> d90 比 7k 好？
<happyaron> 7k入门级好不好
<imtxc> happyaron: d7k 就是 d90s 啊
<happyaron> 不是吧。。
<imtxc> 当然是
<imtxc> jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/570079
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Fujifilm 富士 X100S 等效35mm 定焦便携机 5888元包邮（6088-200） _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc:  价格价格。！！！
<jiero> happyaron:  imtxc  壕们，我的预算只有你们的的 1/8 原谅我
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> nnnd
<iMadper> 更新了emacs, 然后中文突然变了
<jiero> iMadper:  配置变化了？
<jiero> imtxc:  D（0
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道...
<iMadper> imtxc: 25.0.50.1    这个版本比arch的还新吧?
<jiero> happyaron:  D90是2008年的机型好像。
<imtxc> iMadper: 25......
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂
<imtxc> iMadper: 我在24不敢动了，怕抄来的配置不兼容
<imtxc> GNU Emacs 24.3.1
<iMadper> imtxc: 挺好的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 用吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不不不
<iMadper> imtxc: 我什么配置都没改, 一样用.
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在没有觉得哪里不够啊，为啥要升级
<iMadper> imtxc: 我前两周重新配置了一个简单高效的配置文件. 旧的直接删了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 首先
<iMadper> imtxc: 版本号就不够了
<imtxc> ………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 别人都用上25了, 你还在用24, 这就是个问题
<imtxc> 我要用到 24.99.99
<imtxc> iMadper: 你以前的配置就很有问题啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个字体…………
<imtxc> 你居然能忍受
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2012-12/msg00450.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Re: emacs roadmap
<iMadper> 竟然有人希望用guile替代elisp.
<iMadper> 真是丧心病狂
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说, 买个ipad air看书好还是new ipad mini好?
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者有好的android板子推荐?
<iMadper> imtxc: 为了看pdf
<happyaron> jiero: 跟年代关系没有那么大
<happyaron> jiero: 你说5D2是不是好机器
<jiero> happyaron:  哦哦，不知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去找个emacs25的release note. 好像还没正式release呢...
<jiero> happyaron:  光看画质，最新的泥坑入门D3300 强大到灭2013年全体非全幅？
<jiero> happyaron:  同级别的3年真的一个飞跃噢。
<huqinlou0123> 人呢
<iMadper> .
<jiero> iMadper:  你入坑了
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> iMadper:  arch 的习惯不是 rc就上么
<iMadper> jiero: 我用的ubuntu....
<iMadper> jiero: 别说rc了, 现在最多alpha
<jiero> iMadper: 呃嗯嗯。你竟然用 Ubuntu！！！！
<iMadper> jiero: 昂
<iMadper> jiero: 要打deb包
<jiero> iMadper:  好员工。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<iMadper> jiero: 迫不得已啊.
<iMadper> jiero: 不过好歹有些ppa还是比较激进的. 比如这个emacs-snapshot. 竟然给我emacs25用, 开心
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。snapshot啊啊，当然
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> 	jiero: 昂
<iMadper> jiero: 我就喜欢版本号更新快的. 比如firefox
<jiero> iMadper: 切换到稳定分支呗。
<iMadper> jiero: 不.
<jiero> iMadper: 如果不干，或许过几天人家又换了配置文件要求 - 你又要推翻重来~
<iMadper> jiero: 早些年的时候, emacs从23 -> 24, 性能大幅提升, bug大量修正. 所以emacs这种东西, 我一定要追新
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 推倒重来倒是不会. 最多就是小幅度修改. 我现在的配置文件已经清晰明了了, 稍微修改一下轻轻松松
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥要开始推广我的翻墙工具了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃要不要玩玩?
 * jiero 想知道优酷上那影片同桌的你为啥评分那么高，简直无聊透了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 那不可能咯
<happyaron> jiero: 看参数没用的
<leeeee> 哟
<jiero> happyaron: 看 sample
<happyaron> jiero: sample也不是那么可信啊
<happyaron> jiero: 同时同角度啊
<jiero> happyaron: 当然。就是拍景的sample。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 肯定我夸张了 2012年的~
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 遇到一组猪队友啊。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 整组连比我这菜鸟强的都没有，死了。。
<jiero> happyaron:  commander
<huqinlou0123> what are you talking about
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧我承认我扯谈了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小米手机如何用VPN更换IP后上国外网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464650 如今，大家平时都喜欢上个外网，比如google、youtube，facebook了之类的网站，有些朋友还喜欢海外购物，可是网络被限制了怎么办，在此，小妹我就手把手教你一个用vpn上外网的方
<jiero> happyaron:  告诉我我是不是竟让让人无语啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 用ubuntu怎么了
<gebjgd> jiero, 跑steam方便
<jiero> gebjgd:  不知道
<gebjgd> jiero, 不知道就让你知道知道
<jiero> gebjgd:  我是记不得为啥我不说推荐 Ubuntu 了
<lincan> cjb
 * lincan cjb 不能用了么 ？？？
<huqinlou0123> 用IRC聊天的外國人多嗎
<iIlL10Oo> huqinlou0123: 可以看看 #ubuntu 频道
<huqinlou0123> 裏面不少中國人
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<jiero> hu
<jiero> huqinlou0123:  你在 #ubuntu 里用汉语，没被提出么？
<huqinlou0123> 中國人用QQ的多，IRC以前都沒聽過
<jiero> 踢出
<jiero> huqinlou0123:  当然，有钱的能做广告能推广，知道的人当然多
<huqinlou0123> 我沒有用，我在裏面查了兩個人IP，竟然都是中國的IP
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 开发板上mount成功 运行程序时显示permission denied http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464651 新人求教1 最近刚开始搞嵌入式开发，交叉编译环境 NFS minicom 等都已经搞定了，但是mount进去最后一布执行程序时死活都是permission denied 网上找了一大堆方法，什么chmod 777之类的
<^k^>  ─> 都试过了，还是不行，求高手指点啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 li77leprince — 2014-10-07 16:07
 * jusss 在火车站等车
<jusss> 好安静
<snpresent> 大家好 ， 來自中國問候的我！
<jusss> snpresent: 你是国外人？
<huqinlou0123> 他是在徐州的老外，
<iMadper> snpresent: 歪果仁?
<October21> 把人家吓跑了？
<huqinlou0123> 哈哈，
<jiero> 话说。欧美烹饪都是用铝锅。
<snpresent> funny
<jussss> snpresent: forein ?
<jussss> 不对好像
<alvin_rxg> jussss: 好好学习，天天向上
<jussss> 单词忘了
<jussss> alvin_rxg: good good study.day day up
<jussss> aboard应该木有错
<snpresent> jussss foreigner，right？
<jussss> snpresent: yeah
<jussss> 少了个g
<jiero> ....
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我发现我就是浪费钱且不赚钱的。
<alvin_rxg> fine
<jusss> snpresent: where are you from?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我现在把capslock调成了，单独按是esc，加其它键组合是ctrl
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 感觉输入速度提高多了在emacs里
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 小短手还是多去健身锻炼吧。
<jussss> 掉了
<jussss> 火车晚点待定，擦擦擦
<jussss> 还有中移动这不断断网的3g
<jussss> 擦擦擦v
<snpresent> jussss keep secret
<jussss> 晚点1个半小时擦擦擦
<jussss> alvin_rxg: 火车晚点1个半小时可以要求赔偿吗？
<alvin_rxg> jussss: deutsche bahn 支持赔偿
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sW-IeGNFAAD4nAIhMGoAALrLAJHLeIAAPi0055.jpg 快乐的鼓手我敲啊敲
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 手动编译wine64成功后的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464653 系统：Ubuntu 14.04.1 X64 wine:源码版本1.7.24 ，编译为64位版本 1.编译安装之后,还需要哪些必要组件? 2.命令行加载提示:bad exe,应该是64位不能解析32位程序问题 如何解决 ,请大神指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyipin
<^k^>  ─> g — 2014-10-07 18:12
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我4天没洗澡了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  因为我不知道我该干什么了~
 * jiero 不知道为啥自己要护理自己的皮肤了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 发霉了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哈哈。我确实。
<jiero> alpha080:  生命真无聊
 * jiero 抱抱 alpha080
<alpha080> jiero: 请你赶紧自我了断吧。。
<alvin_rxg> 12:13:24         jiero | alvin_rxg: 我4天没洗澡了
 * jiero 感觉自己经常令别人无语啊
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我。。。是冷场高手啊
<huqinlou0123> 你们是哪的
<huqinlou0123> 台湾的多吧
<perr> huqinlou0123: 及加拉瓜
<perr> s/及/尼
<alvin_rxg> north korea.
<huqinlou0123> 什么
<huqinlou0123> 北朝鲜
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 埃塞俄比亚
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 睦邻友好
<huqinlou0123> 我是阿富汉的
 * alvin_rxg 逮住他！刚才的炮是他放的！
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc 中信i白金怎么样
<iMadper> freeflying: 好啊. 拒了我两次了都
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 哦, 那你应该离阿富汗也不远吧? 听起来差不多.
<huqinlou0123> 对，是阿富汗的首都
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 姓 lou 的人……南边的
<perr> ....
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: lou? low?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你有逾期记录？
<perr> huqinlou0123: 还记得大明湖畔的齐b小短裙么?
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有啊. 我从来都是账单日还款, 都不用到还款的截止日啊
<huqinlou0123> ‘_'||
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 既然你是阿富汗的, 那我有个问题要问你
<alvin_rxg> lou 卢，盧
<alvin_rxg> 不知道有没有猜对
<huqinlou0123> ...
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: lou 娄
<huqinlou0123> 我姓胡。。。
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 挖掘技术哪家强
<huqinlou0123> 什么逻辑
<alvin_rxg> >.<  好吧……不是姓 lou ……
<huqinlou0123> 湖北武汉新东方
<huqinlou0123>  二百个老师本领强
<iMadper> ...
<huqinlou0123> 八百个床位不绣钢
<alvin_rxg> 减肥皂的节奏
<freeflying> iMadper: 手机欠费啥的也会
<alvin_rxg> *捡
<iMadper> freeflying: 不记名的卡
<iMadper> freeflying: 淘宝买廉价的集团卡, 欠费了就扔. 不实名的
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是因为穷
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Linux 系统中调用 exit() 和 _exit() 结束进程的区别是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464654 网上搜索到一些博客有对这两个函数的解释，看了之后还是犯迷糊。 exit()函数定义在stdlib.h头文件中，_exit()定义在unistd.h头文件中，这是区别之一。 调用_exit()函数时，其会
<freeflying> iMadper: 你电话经常换？
<iMadper> freeflying: 之前用广州号的时候是
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在在北京了, 就不换了
<freeflying> iMadper: 预约肾6了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊??
<iMadper> freeflying: 不考虑mx4?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 节操呢
<iMadper> gebjgd: 啥?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 对待新来的小朋友怎么能这样
<gebjgd> huqinlou0123, 来 叔叔教你
<iMadper> gebjgd: lol~
<huqinlou0123> who bird you
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道adam他们买mx4会不会有优惠呢
<gebjgd> huqinlou0123, 我擦 还挺鸟
<huqinlou0123> you need a doctor
 * iMadper 灭哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> huqinlou0123, 竟然还个是英语帝
 * iMadper 预售廉价高速稳定翻墙服务.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 发国难财 小心被雷霹
<iMadper> gebjgd: 人家是afghanistant
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不不不, 我是义务的.
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 多少钱
<jiero> iMadper: 义务？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 没想好. 2块钱一个月, 日本机房?
<freeflying> iMadper: mx4？ ubuntu版得？
<iMadper> jiero: 昂.
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 到时候测试一下，满意就用一个月
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 买回再自己刷android嘛
<snpresent> 翻墙 ???you mean Firewall ?
<iMadper> snpresent: 我看不懂英文诶
<gebjgd> iMadper, 2块一个月？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 昂
<iMadper> gebjgd: vps也是有成本的嘛
<gebjgd> iMadper, 给我来个10年的
<snpresent> in China i use vpn
<iMadper> gebjgd: 收回本儿而已, 卖给1000个用户都不够收回我开发的价格.
<iMadper> 哦, 这个 snpresent 是个歪果仁?
<jiero>  iMadper  噢。
<huqinlou0123> 好像是个老外
<jiero> iMadper:  。人工果然贵。
<huqinlou0123> 如果不是老外，也是个英语很好的中国人
<perr> snpresent: 假洋鬼子好
<huqinlou0123> VPN会不会被服务器截获内容
<onlylove> iMadper, 发国难财 小心被雷霹
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 被什么服务器截获内容.
<huqinlou0123> 密码什么的被VPN服务器嗅探到
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 你的网站本身就应该是ssl加密的.
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 密码在不使用vpn的时候也不应该是明文传输的.
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥时候能买到呢
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 所以无需担心vpn会不会当中间人.
<huqinlou0123> 现在网站大多数都明文传啊
<diggzh> 之前媒体曝光过，VPN服务商明文存储用户信息
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道啊, 不过12月份就发布啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 要12月份？
<iMadper> diggzh: 用户信息, 跟 huqinlou0123 刚才说的东西不一样.
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<freeflying> iMadper: 贵司根本不懂消费市场啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我知.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我从不关心ubuntu touch好不好用. 我只关心能不能刷回android, 跟mx4普通版一样用.
<freeflying> iMadper: 人家手机从芯片研发到下市都不会超过1年半
<jiero> freeflying: 懂了又如何，能做么？
<iMadper> freeflying: 主要是, 没有推动力, 然后大部分工作要meizu来做, 人家又不上心.
<iMadper> jiero: 能.
<iMadper> jiero: 1. 不要自己弄操作系统, 自己开发ui.
<iMadper> jiero: 做到这一点, ubuntu touch还是会有一席之地的.
<freeflying> iMadper: 你是让mark改行去做launcher?
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> iMadper:  他们又不是硬件商，拉不到资金。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 对啊.
<jiero> iMadper:  关键拉不到资金，能拉到 UI 资金的，也就中国人。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 倒是不担心资金. 比较担心没市场.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 算了我买1年的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 乃在德国, 买这个干嘛...
<gebjgd> iMadper, 12月份要回天朝
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<gebjgd> iMadper, 在家一个月
<imtxc> 一定要严防死守
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦, 送你一个月用呗
<imtxc> 不然在国际上我们说不清楚
<gebjgd> iMadper, 这服务
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我又不是为了赚钱.
<imtxc> iMadper: 来我给你们测试翻墙工具吧
<gebjgd> iMadper, 太令人感动了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要binary file还是source code?
<imtxc> iMadper: both
<iMadper> imtxc: 擦.
<imtxc> 没开源啊？
<iMadper> imtxc: 开了
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃自己编译吧
<diggzh> =_=好强
<iMadper> 等下, 我小伙伴刚更新代码了
<imtxc> 不对，应该是 binary file, source code, 还有帐号。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 在 github？
<iMadper> imtxc: 算了, msg给你吧, 先不公开了
<imtxc> 好吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃们的翻墙工具是啥啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是翻墙工具啊. 避免使用高端口被gfw随机发送reset....
<freeflying> im
<imtxc> golang 看起来好浪啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 这么高级啊，给我一个看看啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 没问题, 我msg给你地址
<imtxc> 明天又要去帝都了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 来嘛来嘛~
<imtxc> 唉，假期余额没有了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我假期和卡都没有余额了
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
 * imtxc 卡就没有过余额
<iMadper> freeflying: 看pdf技术书籍, new ipad mini够吗? 还是要ipad air?
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 我是额度都不够了
<imtxc> iMadper: mini 够
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<freeflying> iMadper: air吧
<imtxc> iMadper: mini 上的 app 可以裁边的
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iPad-mini-with-Retina-Display-2nd-Generation-64GB-Wi-Fi-7-9in-/171481303286?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item27ed1508f6
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Apple iPad Mini with Retina Display 2nd Generation 64GB Wi Fi 7 9in | eBay 价格: RMB 3,978.39
<imtxc> 这么贵呢
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-Apple-iPad-Air-32GB-Wi-Fi-9-7in-Space-Gray-Latest-Model-/171490044059?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item27ed9a689b
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Brand New Apple iPad Air 32GB Wi Fi 9 7in Space Gray Latest Model 885909772476 | eBay 价格: $524.95
<diggzh> brand new 好美的词
<iMadper> imtxc: 64g啊.
<freeflying> iMadper: air
<iMadper> freeflying: 那就air. 我也觉得裁边不靠谱.
<October22> 重排？
<iMadper> October22: 更不靠谱吧?
<freeflying> 重排更没法看
<imtxc> 重排就算了
 * iMadper 听候总的, 总是没错的
 * imtxc 听候总的, 总是没错的
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1591681/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 我的滑板鞋粤语版 - 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<iMadper> imtxc: 听得我好嗨!
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 有一种顿悟的感觉
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc靠，你俩好基友
<imtxc> 听不懂啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 咋了?
<imtxc> 黄字儿好
<October22> iMadper: 怎么不靠谱？
<October22> 别人论文都能看了
<imtxc> iMadper: 求 iphone， 求 ipad
<iMadper> imtxc: 黄字太亮了
 * imtxc 求送
<freeflying> iMadper: 今天试了窝窝的V40,1.6的，感觉不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 窝窝是啥???
<freeflying> iMadper: 做工内饰完胜BBA的
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 汽车?
<iMadper> October22: 我事儿多
<freeflying> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> October22: 看排版不好的, 容易摔平板
<iMadper> freeflying: 短期内买不起啊. 还是攒钱先买房能结婚是正途.
<freeflying> iMadper: 北京土著，还用买房？ 你们是发愁以后到底住哪套房子吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 问题是我家是帝都穷人啊, 没房子啊
<jiero> freeflying:  相对你买房子的钱，什么电子产品都不是事儿
<jiero> freeflying: 没房子的话，你就买农场了吧
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  19:57
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWH--Ibg6GAAtaGEY2nLUAAMY6gFM8nAAC1ow637.gif 喵星人与吸尘器不得不说的事！＊（转）6
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 性 急 : 有一个人、性子很急,仆人有了过错,他令仆人下跪,准备责 打,连喊"拿板子来！ ""拿板子来！ "板子没拿来,他急得要命。仆人见他急成这样,便替他想了个法子,对主人说:"那就先打我个嘴巴子应应急吧！ "
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 两个酒鬼 : 两个酒鬼在酒吧里闲聊。甲酒鬼说:「女人实在是麻烦,我发誓再也不结婚了。我曾经结过两次婚,第一个妻子因为吃毒蘑菇中毒而死,第二个妻子则死於头骨破裂。」 乙酒鬼惊讶地问:「真吓人哪！头骨怎麽会破裂呢?」 甲酒鬼漫不经心地说:「因为她不肯吃毒蘑菇。」
<huqinlou0123> >joke
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  20:08
<huqinlou0123> test
<^k^> huqinlou0123:点点点.  20:09
<huqinlou0123> joke
<huqinlou0123> >joke
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 刚才那个讲笑话的命令缺个空格
<huqinlou0123> test
<^k^> huqinlou0123:点点点.  20:09
<alvin_rxg> > foke
<huqinlou0123> > joke
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-f2457decb237/source-f2457decb237:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `foke' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-f2457decb237/source-f2457decb237:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-f2457decb237/source-f2457decb237:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202603
<^k^> huqinlou0123: 为什么来参加残奥会 : "恭喜您获得残疾人奥运金牌！请问您有什么感想?" "嗯…我原来是一名教官,新生军训时我教他们射击。 有个女孩儿很笨,学得很慢,但她很勤奋,有一股不服输的劲头…" "是她的精神激励了您吗?" "不,我想说的是:如果她能打准点儿,我也不会来参加残奥会了…
<huqinlou0123> > joke
<^k^> huqinlou0123: 屎壳郎有钱后 : 屎壳郎说:"如果我有钱了,我就把方圆百里的所有厕所都包下来,可劲儿地吃个够。"
<alvin_rxg> > uname
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-b0f06965dded/source-b0f06965dded:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `uname' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-b0f06965dded/source-b0f06965dded:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-b0f06965dded/source-b0f06965dded:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202605
<alvin_rxg> > list
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-00376980b594/source-00376980b594:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `list' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-00376980b594/source-00376980b594:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-00376980b594/source-00376980b594:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202606
<alvin_rxg> > call
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-2bfd5e7a992a/source-2bfd5e7a992a:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `call' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-2bfd5e7a992a/source-2bfd5e7a992a:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-2bfd5e7a992a/source-2bfd5e7a992a:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202607
<iMadper> > super
<^k^> iMadper: /tmp/execpad-914534d11e9b/source-914534d11e9b:1:in `block in <main>': super called outside of method (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-914534d11e9b/source-914534d11e9b:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-914534d11e9b/source-914534d11e9b:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202608
<iMadper> > class
<huqinlou0123> 这个机器人是哪来的
<^k^> iMadper: /tmp/execpad-aedd95e9eec4/source-aedd95e9eec4:1: syntax error, unexpected keyword_end p(lambda do class end.call) ^ => https://eval.in/202609
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 忘了是谁的了
<alvin_rxg> > eval 1 + 2
<huqinlou0123> 我这显示报了好多错
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `eval': no implicit conversion of Fixnum into String (TypeError) from /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `block in <main>' from /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202610
<huqinlou0123> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `eval': no implicit conversion of Fixnum into String (TypeError) from /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `block in <main>' from /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-ebfd5ca0ff08/source-ebfd5ca0ff08:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202610
<^k^> huqinlou0123: ⇪ Paste #202610 - eval.in
<huqinlou0123> #202610 - eval.in
<alvin_rxg> > joke(1)
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-ebbdfe80da12/source-ebbdfe80da12:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `joke' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-ebbdfe80da12/source-ebbdfe80da12:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-ebbdfe80da12/source-ebbdfe80da12:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202613
<alvin_rxg> > joke
<^k^> alvin_rxg: 可卑的发明 : 有个美国人发明了一种所谓"情书专用墨水"。它的特点是乍写时颜色鲜艳无比,四个月后则消褪得踪迹全无。一些朝三暮四之徒竞相购用这种墨水,在情书里山盟海誓,乱坠天花,待他们见异思迁时又可践毁前约,来一个一古脑儿不认帐。难怪世人称之为"可卑的发明"。
<huqinlou0123> 你们都是程序员吗
<alvin_rxg> > qsbk
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-247b1233932f/source-247b1233932f:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `qsbk' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-247b1233932f/source-247b1233932f:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-247b1233932f/source-247b1233932f:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202614
<jiero> huqinlou0123: 难道要整理一个FAQ告诉全体新来的，去你的，做傻瓜般的调查有意思么！
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 我是学僧
<abc_> 天天念经
<jiero> happyaron:  哎呀。新一代的相机果然比较靠谱，至少能捕捉到夜里的东西。
<huqinlou0123> FAQ是什么
<jiero> huqinlou0123: 常见问题
<huqinlou0123> 。。。哦，我明白了
<alvin_rxg> > joke(n=1)
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-9bcef1b0b389/source-9bcef1b0b389:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `joke' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-9bcef1b0b389/source-9bcef1b0b389:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-9bcef1b0b389/source-9bcef1b0b389:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202618
<alvin_rxg> > get_eval_in puts
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-54e22ab9a95d/source-54e22ab9a95d:1:in `<main>': undefined method `get_eval_in' for main:Object (NoMethodError) => https://eval.in/202619
<alvin_rxg> 不一样了？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 昂.
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 你觉得这是为什么呢？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 上次我爆出了kk的bug 之后, kk改用在线的一个服务了
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 那个在线服务限制比较多.
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 你让 kk 自杀 了？
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 昂.
<iMadper> > methods
<^k^> iMadper: [:to_s, :inspect, :nil?, :===, :=~, :!~, :eql?, :hash, :<=>, :class, :singleton_class, :clone, :dup, :taint, :tainted?, :untaint, :untrust, :untrusted?, :trust, :freeze, :frozen?, :methods, :singleton_methods, :protected_methods, :private_methods, :public_methods, :instance_variables, :instance_variable_get, :instance_variable_set, :instance_variable_defined?, :remove
<alvin_rxg> > send("hi")
<^k^>  ─> _instance_variable, :instance_of?, :kind_of?, :is_a?, :tap, :send, :public_send, :respond_to?, :extend, :display, :method, :public_method, :s …
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-09ce0c57eefc/source-09ce0c57eefc:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `hi' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-09ce0c57eefc/source-09ce0c57eefc:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-09ce0c57eefc/source-09ce0c57eefc:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202621
<alvin_rxg> !:!
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 这个应该就是在线服务返回的
<alvin_rxg> > public_send "hi"
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `public_send': undefined method `hi' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `block in <main>' from /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202622
<huqinlou0123> 报了好多错
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 什么报错。。
<alvin_rxg> :p
<huqinlou0123> 全是错
<huqinlou0123> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `public_send': undefined method `hi' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `block in <main>' from /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-225cee1b282c/source-225cee1b282c:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202622
<^k^> huqinlou0123: ⇪ Paste #202622 - eval.in
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不采用私聊模式，所以比较郁闷的
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 这不是报错。。
<huqinlou0123> 我用的xchat
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 这是机器人的输出
<huqinlou0123> 你那看到的也是这个？
<abc_> huqinlou0123: 对
<alvin_rxg> > send joke
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-bc837ee92e6d/source-bc837ee92e6d:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `joke' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-bc837ee92e6d/source-bc837ee92e6d:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-bc837ee92e6d/source-bc837ee92e6d:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202626
<iMadper> > send :kernel, "exit", "0"
<^k^> iMadper: /tmp/execpad-09d0740cb4d3/source-09d0740cb4d3:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `kernel' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-09d0740cb4d3/source-09d0740cb4d3:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-09d0740cb4d3/source-09d0740cb4d3:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202627
<iMadper> > kernel.send :exit, "0"
<iMadper> 擦, 忘了send怎么用了
<^k^> iMadper: /tmp/execpad-0a3be6d1cf53/source-0a3be6d1cf53:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `kernel' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-0a3be6d1cf53/source-0a3be6d1cf53:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-0a3be6d1cf53/source-0a3be6d1cf53:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202628
<iMadper> > send :exit, "0"
<^k^> iMadper: /tmp/execpad-f31bb96d5b67/source-f31bb96d5b67:1:in `exit': no implicit conversion of String into Integer (TypeError) from /tmp/execpad-f31bb96d5b67/source-f31bb96d5b67:1:in `block in <main>' from /tmp/execpad-f31bb96d5b67/source-f31bb96d5b67:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-f31bb96d5b67/source-f31bb96d5b67:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/202629
<jusss> iMadper: 推荐几个高键程，便宜的键盘吧
<abc_> jusss: 双飞燕
<abc_> :p
<zdc> 哪位老师看一下我电脑是几点开的机啊，这是last命令的输出
<zdc> zdc      pts/2        :0               Tue Oct  7 19:56   still logged in
<zdc> zdc      pts/1        :0               Tue Oct  7 19:30   still logged in
<zdc> zdc      pts/1        :0               Tue Oct  7 17:22 - 19:19  (01:56)
<zdc> zdc      pts/0        :0               Tue Oct  7 11:25   still logged in
<zdc> zdc      :0                            Tue Oct  7 11:24   still logged in
<zdc> reboot   system boot  3.10.17          Tue Oct  7 11:24 - 20:28  (09:03)
<^k^> zdc:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<October22> zdc: uptime不行么？
<abc_> October22: 目测他已经 rm -rf 了
<iMadper> abc_: uptime是从 /proc里面读的数据吧?
<alvin_rxg> who -b
<zdc>  20:41:34 up  9:17,  4 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.12, 0.13
<alvin_rxg> who -b
<zdc> 老师们看看，我几点开的机啊，这是uptime  20:41:34 up  9:17,  4 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.12, 0.13
<alvin_rxg> who -b
<alvin_rxg> who -b
<alvin_rxg> who -b
<October22> zdc: 做减法嘛
<zdc> October22, 你看是不是十一点多啊
<October22> 上面的命令才是准确的
<iMadper> zdc: 开了9小时14分钟了.
<iMadper> zdc: 你算算九小时前是几点就行了
<zdc> October22, iMadper 关键是11点的时候，家里没有人啊
<alvin_rxg> 我们不负责灵异事件
<iMadper> zdc: uptime -p
<macint0sh> 我们不负责灵异事件
<zdc> 不知道是谁开的电脑，或者是我算错了？
<iMadper> zdc: 自动开机问题? 你的是双系统? linux+windows?
<jusss> iMadper: 不是9小时17分钟吗
<zdc> iMadper, windows一直很少用，早晨关机的时候也是linux啊
<jusss> zdc: 自动开机或许是设置了rtc wake
<iMadper> jusss: 不是.
<jusss> iMadper: 那3分钟是怎么减少的？
<iMadper> zdc: timedatectl
<iMadper> jusss: 按错了
<freeflying> jiero: 是 iMadper的房子
<jiero> freeflying:  ...
 * jusss 我的win7终于能更新成sp1了，昨天下载手动更新包跟新了2次都失败，现在用自动更新，终于要更新成sp1了，ie11我来了
 * jusss ie9让我的win7 蓝屏2次了，以前从没遇到过蓝屏当用ie8时
<jusss> alvin_rxg: win 10出来了，要不要装个玩玩
<jusss> i
<zdc> iMadper, jusss 我早晨用的是linux，是真关机了啊，也没设置主板啊
<jusss> zdc: 那就是有人帮你开机了呗
<zdc> jusss, 门是锁着的啊
<zdc> 是不是中的病毒?
<alvin_rxg> zdc: 所以说不要熬夜。
<iMadper> zdc: 1. windows修改注册表改成你的rtc储存utc. 2. 你的linux取消时区设置.
<iMadper> zdc: 两个办法, 任选一个
<jusss> zdc: cat /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<zdc> iMadper, 话说前几天我的slackware.kde.时钟格式自己变了
<zdc> jusss, 1412767426
<jusss> 32位的unix epoch时间是多少呀，忘了
<jusss> 你把这个时间自己算下是不是今天吧，我忘怎么算了，好像是1970开始？重启 升级成win7 sp1去
<xyy> date --date='@1412767426'    Wed Oct  8 19:23:46 CST 2014
<alvin_rxg> zdc: jusss: date --date="@1412767426"
<jiero> freeflying:  我失败。
<freeflying> jiero: ?
<jiero> freeflying:  我的失败命中注定了。
 * jiero 笑笑活着
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qUOIC9RgAACzHsMqJLgAALrPgH1sFkAALM2291.jpg 为普及义务教育的标语
<jusss> 自动更新还是失败了
<jusss> 看来我与sp1无缘了
<gebjgd> jusss, 蛋疼 用Linux多好
<alvin_rxg> jusss, 蛋疼 用Linux多好
<onlylove> jusss: 蛋疼，直接装sp1多好
<jusss> onlylove: 重装系统太麻烦了，还得装各种驱动，得用2个多小时，
<onlylove> jusss: 玩windows的多年经验，千万别打升级包，直接上整合版的
<onlylove> jusss: 以后你就知道了，打包更麻烦
<jusss> gebjgd: alvin_rxg，工作要求在win下
<onlylove> jusss: 还不如重装
<jusss> onlylove: 我以前也没打算更新，只是最近ie9让我蓝屏了2次，我才更新
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 个人电脑和公司电脑是一起的？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 公司不配电脑，全是个人自备
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 辞职吧……不然公司信息泄露都算你的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没啥信息可泄漏的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 倒是可以把某几个公司的帐套搞出来
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，用windows那么多年，被sp整怕了，哪次升级sp哪次留下一堆麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 想要以后清净，赶紧装整合的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 下次直接换win 10
<onlylove> jusss: 特别是那种跨版本的升级，比方2000升级到xp，想死的滋味都有
<onlylove> jusss: win10？那是什么鬼
<alvin_rxg> 李鬼
<jusss> onlylove: http://msdn.microsoft.com/subscriptions/downloads/?#searchTerm=&ProductFamilyId=570&Languages=en&PageSize=10&PageIndex=0&FileId=0
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ MSDN Subscriber Downloads
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐和图像查看器显示jpg偏色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464659 用默认的图像查看器打开jpg偏色，有图为证： 别的格式就不偏，png，tga，tif，都不偏。另外火狐不知道是不是调用相同的控件，一样的问题。而用shotwell打开就不偏色。其他图片查看器都不偏色。这
<^k^>  ─> 是怎么搞的呢？望达人赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qof3990 — 2014-10-07 21:33
<onlylove> jusss: 不管，坐等RTM
<onlylove> jusss: 或者等GA以后的映像
<jusss> onlylove: 有没有山寨win的系统呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在倒是有win8.1的iso，就是懒得装
<jusss> onlylove: 现在这么多各种山寨系统，怎么没山寨win的
<onlylove> jusss: 有
<onlylove> jusss: reactos？
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是这个
<onlylove> jusss: 很早之前就有了，山寨win95的
<jusss> onlylove: 基于win 4.0内核太老了吧，现在都到6.4了
<jusss> “梅德韦杰夫访问了斯塔夫罗波尔地区的一所高中，巧合的是ReactOS开发者Marat Karatov正是该学校的高中生，他借此机会向总统介绍了开源Windows系统，并请求总统资助100万欧元。梅德韦杰夫称对ReactOS很感兴趣，表示会考验资助事宜。“
<onlylove> jusss: 有的山寨还不行？
<jusss> ”2011年11月，reactos官方也获得了一家德国银行的1000欧元赞助活动。“
<jusss> onlylove: 这山寨的根本都木有人知道
<onlylove> jusss: 边玩去，我不是人啊
<jusss> onlylove: 你看人家360 看人家联想 什么乐phone之类的
<jusss> onlylove: 看人家的山寨，
<jusss> 多有专业水准
<onlylove> jusss: 你让微软把windows的源码放出来
<onlylove> jusss: 保管山寨的比你想象的要多
<jusss> onlylove: 好，让rms去把ms加gnu里就行了
<jusss> 重启升级
<jusss> 相亲了2次被秒拒，简历投了n份都没有面试的电话，太失败了
<jusss> onlylove: 你赶快升官把我带进去
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是傻，上次 happyaron 才让我找别的地方
<jusss> onlylove: 你是有能力的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 胖子没钱途，真理啊
 * iMadper 我擦, 我看着书呢都被 alvin_rxg 嘲讽... 躺枪啊!
<onlylove> iMadper: 赶紧锻炼，或者索性把他踢了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 口胡，rms dmr kt 他们三谁的肚子都比我大
<iMadper> onlylove: 我真是躺枪.. ... ....
<jusss> 看rms那大肚子
<iMadper> jusss: rms到现在都没媳妇
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 他们已经不需要再找媳妇了，也不需要再找工作了，更不需要买房子买车子
<jusss> iMadper: 他是哲学家不用媳妇
<onlylove> jusss: 特斯拉，一辈子没媳妇
<iMadper> jusss: 呸. 找不到.
<onlylove> jusss: 图灵……嗯，他……你知道
<jusss> onlylove: 图灵那个年代他做的太超前了
<jusss> iMadper: ken thompson可是有媳妇的
<onlylove> jusss: 基因决定了好么
<hoxily> jusss: 秒拒是什么样子的？
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 看脸
<iMadper> jusss: 他结婚那会儿肚子有这么大?
<jusss> hoxily: 谈话不足三分钟就结束了
<hoxily> jusss: 得到啥子经验没有？
<jusss> hoxily: 经验就是长的帅是唯一的优点
<jusss> hoxily: 女生只看男的是不是长的帅，不会去理解你的内涵
<jusss> hoxily: 我想对她们说也不看看你们自己那模样，呵呵
<hoxily> jusss: 内涵？
<jusss> hoxily: 文学修养
<jusss> hoxily: 一个还跟我谈小沈阳怎么怎么样，呵呵
<jusss> hoxily: 她竟然还鄙视人家小沈阳，呵呵
 * hoxily 呵呵
<jiero> iMadper:  对啊，我也是
<jusss> 还是赶快挣得钱保养高中生才是正道
<jiero> iMadper:  和女孩子们说话，大概她们都说我不会有人看上的意思~
<jiero> 哈哈
<jusss> 我现在就喜欢高中生，身上都要一种青春的气息充满了活力
<hoxily> 缺啥补啥？
<jiero> hoxily:  缺追求幸福的欲望怎么办？
<hoxily> 你确定高中生想要的是金钱？
<huqinlou0123> 我到是想看你长的什么样
<jiero> huqinlou0123:  jusss重200斤，不到180cm
<jiero> 而且不是肌肉男
<huqinlou0123> 这最多是有点胖，
<hoxily> 200斤？
<huqinlou0123> 现在女人不都看钱嘛，长相都是次要的
<hoxily> 0.1吨诶
<jiero> huqinlou0123: 也未必看钱
 * alvin_rxg 恭喜 jusss 进入 吨位
<huqinlou0123> 有些人长的很丑，老婆很漂亮，也很正常，男才女貌啊
<jiero> 。。。
<zhong> 谁知道终端下怎么改变光标的样式啊？
<zhong> 我的是个方块，看起好别扭
<zhong> 下画线看着习惯点
<zhong> 竖线也行
<hoxily> zhong: xterm? konsole? gnome-terminal?
<hoxily> zhong: 后面两个应该可以在菜单上找到相应的设置项。
<huqinlou0123> 按下insert键就变成竖线了吧
<zhong> huqinlou0123: 我按下insert会出现字符^[[3~
<zhong> hoxily: gnome的
<zhong> hoxily: 没找着哦。。。
<zhong> 我的是xfrce的桌面环境，好多东西 都不一样，电脑太老了
<zhong> 只能装个轻量的系统
<alvin_rxg> zhong: 先回答 huqinlou0123， 哪个终端
<zhong> xfrce-terminal
<zhong> xubuntu桌面环境下的终端哦
<onlylove> edit preference disappear?
<hoxily> zhong: http://blog.163.com/lgh_2002/blog/static/4401752620119911542723/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如何更改gnome-terminal下使用vim时不同模式下的光标形状 - PHP网站开发的日志 - 网易博客
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 大飞所谓
<onlylove> hoxily: 他想改的应该是默认的形状
<alvin_rxg> *答非所问
<hoxily> zhong: 试试这里面出现的gconftool-2
<zhong> hoxily: 我是要必变终端下的光标，不是vim 下的
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 答非所问
<hoxily> 为啥都不看一下呢？
<alvin_rxg> hoxily: 人家不是 gnome terminal。 而是 xfce terminal
<onlylove> zhong:   我记得konsole在编辑，首选项里面有的， xfce-terminal没改过，不在意
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 差不多的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 基本都是编辑，首选项，外观
<alvin_rxg> zhong: xfce terminal，差不多是 上边菜单栏， profile 里边的相关选项
<zhong> onlylove: 哦了，我得找找，英文不行啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: gui 上边是差不多。但 gconf 差很多
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 这种事情，不是找gui最简单么……
<kandu> xfce terminal 很多选项要在配置文件里改的，菜单里没的
<hoxily> 我了个去，滚屏太快了。
<jusss`> zhong: 我推荐你用cmd
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 反正我不介意光标形状
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 我是在说 hoxily 提到的 gconf 的事……
<jusss`> 方块感觉挺好的
<zhong> jusss`: ...
<jusss`> zhong: cmd除了不支持utf-8,其它感觉挺好的
<zhong> 唉，解决不了了，郁闷
<kandu> zhong: google `xfce terminal cursor shape'
<jusss`> kandu: 大师，您又来啦
 * kandu 不理你
<zhong> 方块啊方块。。。。我要变成|或者_就好了
<jusss`> onlylove: alvin_rxg, 快来拜见 kandu 大师
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 你谁啊
<jusss`> 这是真正的大师呀，就不知道重量几何
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 他就是 jusss
<onlylove> kandu: 随便报个数，压死  jusss
<alvin_rxg> zhong: Edit => Preferences => 嗯，其中的哪个。 http://daniel-lange.com/uploads/entries/090430_XFCE_terminal.png
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<jiero> onlylove:  怎么屏蔽 jusss**?
<zhong> alvin_rxg: 我看看。。
<onlylove> jiero: 不是可以ignore么
<onlylove> jiero: 他用erc的，就屏蔽俩就好
<jiero> onlylove:  它经常换一点点字当成另一个 nick
<zhong> alvin_rxg: 我的现在是满色的那个
<hoxily> zhong: MiscCursorShape http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/advanced
<^k^> ⇪ ti: apps:terminal:advanced [Xfce Docs]
<jiero> onlylove:  我穷打发了 - 或者该出去找点钱用了
<jiero> onlylove:  白吃白住，要2000工资就好了
<onlylove> jiero: 你又开始哭穷！
<hoxily> zhong: 你看看官方的这个说明文档行不行。
<onlylove> happyaron: jiero 又开始了 cc wzssyqa lainme
<jiero> onlylove: 父母她们要我回去了。回去了多麻烦啊
<zhong> hoxily: 正在看，嗷嗷的
<onlylove> jiero: 麻烦也得回去
 * jiero 不喜欢赚钱。。。
<jusss`> 2代又开始了，唉
<jusss`> 这个erc怎么不自动记住上次的ignore呀，差评，还是andchat好
<onlylove> jiero: 帝都保安白吃白住，大概1700，敢不敢试试？
<jusss`> onlylove: 不是3000吗
<zhong> MiscCursorShape
<zhong>     Specifies the shape of the cursor in the terminal. This can be either TERMINAL_CURSOR_SHAPE_BLOCK (the default), TERMINAL_CURSOR_SHAPE_IBEAM or TERMINAL_CURSOR_SHAPE_UNDERLINE. This option is only available when you compile against VTE 0.19.1 or newer.
<onlylove> jiero: 算了，你还是别去了，到时候发不出钱别说我坑你
<zhong> 好像找到了
<zhong> 配置文件里设置的
<onlylove> jusss`: 保安队长那是
<jiero> onlylove:  帝都我要去玩
<onlylove> jiero: 玩的话花钱
<jiero> onlylove: 要求别人请客
<jiero> onlylove: 不断换
<onlylove> jiero: 我请不起
<onlylove> jiero: 你找土豪荣去
<onlylove> jiero: 土豪 iMadper 也可以
<jiero> onlylove:   蓉蓉不在家
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以把他捉回去
<jiero> onlylove:  我合适才能建立一个社会
<jiero> onlylove: 今天给祖母买锅，顺便看了下材料，原来铝锅有害健康的研究被推翻了？
<jiero> onlylove: 就像以前说味精有害一样。
<onlylove> jiero: 没有
<onlylove> jiero: 铝锅就是有害健康
<onlylove> jiero: 味精有害，盐也有害，都不能吃
<huqinlou0123> 吃多了都得撑死
<iMadper> huqinlou0123: 不, 你吃盐, 绝对在你撑死之前就先死了, 所以你无论如何也没办法撑死
<zhong> hoxily: 好了，解决了，谢谢哈
<huqinlou0123> 还好我没说一定会撑死
<onlylove> iMadper: 被咸死么
<iMadper> onlylove: 可能吧, 或者脱水休克?
<jiero> iMadper: 不会的吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 会的吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 找个生物实验一下？是先撑死还是
<jiero> iMadper: 用什么机器捣盐进去？
<iMadper> jiero: 没必要吧...
<jiero> iMadper: )
<jiero> onlylove:  欧美全是铝锅为主的
<jiero> onlylove: 即使别的面不是，和食物接触的面几乎都是铝的。
<iMadper> wmf/zwilling之类的, 都是不锈钢吧?
<onlylove> jiero: 算了，你油条吃多了
 * iMadper 不加明矾的油条不好吃
<jiero> iMadper: 学习美国人啊。
<jiero> iMadper:  烤油条~么
 * iMadper 但是吃多了就跟我现在一样了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 吃多了就和 jiero 一样了
<iMadper> onlylove: .. ... ....
<onlylove> iMadper: 你吃多了？
<iMadper> jiero: 油炸...
<iMadper> onlylove: 以前总是吃...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我挺喜欢油条的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不喜欢油饼
<onlylove> iMadper: 小心老年痴呆
<jiero> iMadper: 油饼到底是什么啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 两个有啥区别么……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在就是了... 什么都忘...
<jiero> iMadper: 油饼对应4种不同样子味道的作法完全不同的饼 - 在我们那里
<iMadper> onlylove: 油饼是脆的, 油条是软/筋道的
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 我吃煎饼都可以不加薄脆..
<onlylove> iMadper: 我喜欢油饼，不喜欢油条，虽然我家管油饼叫面鱼
<onlylove> iMadper: 我一直不知道那薄脆是做啥的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 我也不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 问你点事，haswell的驱动哪一版的kernel里面有，还有，ar8161的驱动和956x的无线驱动
<jiero> iMadper: 葱油饼中像油条/麻花类的发泡硬硬的，叫油饼；葱油饼叫油饼 这两个最常见
<onlylove> iMadper: 956x这个ath9K可以不
<jiero> 煎饼？薄脆？
<onlylove> 我对蓝牙和usb3.0不介意
<huqinlou0123> flash插件装上用一会然后就不能用了，怎么解决
<alpha080> onlylove: 自己编译内核不就得了
<onlylove> alpha080: 傻，自己编译不还得要编译器套件
<alpha080> onlylove: 又不用多久
<alpha080> 顺便说下，俺现在用gentoo...
<onlylove> alpha080: gentoo一边玩去
<alpha080> 娃哈哈～～
<iMadper> onlylove: 你是说ubuntu的kernel还是upstream的kernel?
<iMadper> onlylove: ubuntu有个kernel-hwe的ppa
<onlylove> iMadper: upstream，我用debian
<onlylove> iMadper: ubuntu有各种稀奇古怪的bug
<iMadper> onlylove: ubuntu有巨量的bug
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不怕量，我怕的是不知道是不是
<gebjgd> iMadper, 所以ubuntu是用来玩的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 跑steam
<onlylove> iMadper: 这几天研究下双显卡，搞不定就禁掉独显好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实如果是debian的话, 能用最新的就最新的就好. ubuntu的hwe的kernel是base在3.13上面, 但是没有haswell支持, 于是backport了一堆patch
<onlylove> iMadper: sid么……
<iMadper> onlylove: 你要用, 至少要用3.16吧. 其实现在还是有很多显卡相关的bug的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过我不太关注drm相关的东西, 毕竟服务器上不太需要这些...
<onlylove> 喵的kingsoft的渣渣服务器
 * iMadper 改喝脱脂奶了 真难喝
<onlylove> iMadper: 我想知道的就是，kernel直接能驱动的，我也不爱搞drm
<onlylove> iMadper: 开箱即用什么的最好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 等下, 我错了! 你说的是haswell啊, 不是broadwell啊... 我一直想错了....
<iMadper> onlylove: 随便一个version就可以了...
<iMadper> onlylove: 3.13完美支持啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我老年痴呆, 你别跟我一般见识...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你想broadwell想疯啦吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 我等不及了，直接买haswell了
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有, broadwell我已经用了很久了
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚才说的各种问题, 都是基于我在broadwell上面的使用体验来说的
<onlylove> iMadper: 弄出片来我体验一把
<iMadper> onlylove: 弄不出去啊, 公司财产. 不让带出去.
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似debian stable还是3.12？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我忘记了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不碰debian..
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，这事得问小dd
<iMadper> onlylove: 对, 小dd万能
<onlylove> 我……真的想去kingsoft的机房拆机器了
<onlylove> 动不动就掉线
<onlylove> 算了，反正睡觉时间了
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥，我看看实在不行弄testing好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 睡觉时间刚好是拆机房的好时机啊. 大白天的你怎么去拆
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者开backports
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 有没有snapshot的kernel?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 武断
<onlylove> iMadper: 机房在天津卫的样子，上次去面试不知为啥没要我
<gebjgd> iMadper, debian还是很不错的么
<roylez> onlylove: 你长得丑
<iMadper> gebjgd: 是不错啊
<onlylove> roylez: 我发誓，比你好看
<iMadper> roylez: 扎西一语道破天机
 * roylez 可以安心睡觉了
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后你又泄露天机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不碰不代表不好，就像我不碰rhel
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是单纯的弄不明白yum
<gebjgd> onlylove, rpm就没好货
<iMadper> gebjgd: rpm好于deb. apt* 好过yum
<iMadper> deb打包真是难!
<gebjgd> iMadper, cpack
<gebjgd> iMadper, 啦啦啦 简单的很
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实吧，我觉得suse 的zypper 和yast比猫猫从yellowdog那里偷来的yum好多了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 难得很... dch/dput/deb-build
<iMadper> gebjgd: 还有好多format
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我们只用cpack打包
<gebjgd> iMadper, rpm deb 随便你什么
<onlylove> iMadper: 打包难么，有小DD在
<iMadper> gebjgd: 相比之下, arch的包最简单.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我可以说gentoo不要包么
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以才说小dd了不起啊. deb打包都这么溜
<iMadper> onlylove: 也是要的.
<onlylove> 换了64的系统，不知道为啥和我说qq2013过期了
<onlylove> 不爽
<jusss`> http://news.hsw.cn/s/2014/1007/161097.shtml
<^k^> jusss`: ⇪ 火影完结 11月10日发售少年JUMP第50号完结 - 国际博览-新闻频道 - 华商网
<onlylove> 好不容易能帮妹子干点活，又因为这耽误了
<iMadper> 鸣人打得过悟空嘛?
<onlylove> jusss`: 它居然完结了？
<onlylove> jusss`: 我还以为它会和柯南那样呢
<onlylove> jusss`: 哦，对了，久保带人的bleach咋样了？有完结的迹象没
<onlylove> 明天上班，睡觉去
<jusss`> 。。。跑的真快
<iMadper> 哦草, 明天就上班了
<iMadper> 十一过这么快????
<jusss`> 除了dovecot还有别的pop服务器吗
<jusss`> smtp现在在用postfix
<zhanshime> jkjk
<zhanshime> anyone here?
<huqinlou0123> speak chinese
<knownbad> 翻译机？
<astarahex>  i setup World Wide WhiteHat Hacker channel #astarahex , come join me
 * cherrot 竟然假期结束了。。
<_YKY_> 還有哪些中文的 IRC channels？
<alvin_rxg> _YKY_: /list   <= 可以试试这个命令。注意卡死
<cherrot> _YKY_,  中文活跃的没几个～
<_YKY_> =(
<_YKY_> 搞個聊天室吧
<_YKY_> IRC-based, 但有網頁的
<gebjgd> _YKY_, 这里这么多聊天你还不够？
<_YKY_> 交友的...
<gebjgd> _YKY_, 交什么友＝
<_YKY_> 就是普通聊天室
<gebjgd> _YKY_, 这里不就是么
<_YKY_> 这里是聊技术的
<jackness> iMadper|Snore, 你还睡觉啊？天要塌下来了。
<jackness> 红帽子都顶不住了
<jackness> freeflying, 你海不睡觉啊？
<jackness> ChanServ, 天要塌下来了。
<jackness> true love
<jackness> Akagi201, 真爱在哪里啊？
<jackness> 真爱在每个人的心里
<jackness> onlylove，你给我出来。不然我就是归咎风进了啊。
<gebjgd> jackness, 没撸管？
<jackness> gebjgd, luguan了
<jackness> gebjgd, 很爽啊 特别紧
<gebjgd> jackness, 爽就好
<jackness> gebjgd, ni lu guan le ma
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *nyFJoU*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<gebjgd> jackness, 老婆就在边上　　不需要撸管
<jackness> gebjgd, 你没亚
<jackness> 我最爱的人就在我身旁
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-36-generic #63-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 3 21:30:45 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 公安怎样公，猪公、狗公、乌龟公，公心何在？公理何存？每事假公图利禄；公局什么 局，酒局、肉局、大烟局，局内者欢，局外者苦，几时结局得安宁！ 
<lincan> #astarahex
 * lincan #astarahex
<hoxily> 大家早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-08
 * slucx 早上好
<slucx> 开始上班
<tryit> slucx, 折腾驱动吗
<slucx> tryit: 我们现在的应用基本上不用动驱动
<tryit> slucx, 恩
<slucx> 动也是一些简单的gpio操作
<tryit> slucx, 你们搞嵌入式？
<slucx> 嗯
<tryit> slucx, 噢，不错，我现在自学嵌入式，困难重重
<slucx> tryit: 浮云
<tryit> slucx, 折腾裸机的时候，到初始化sdram的时候卡住了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 查看新帖打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464663 好像隔一段时间就会出现，删除所有cookie就好了，比较讨厌。 谁能帮看看是什么原因，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2014-10-08 9:30
<jiero> imtxc:  我算明白了。我太不成熟了。总是被女孩子安慰。。。
<wiiw> jiero: 美女早
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 碾压 wiiw
<wiiw> 哈哈
<slucx> 每天只要一上班就有跳槽的念头
<knownbad> jiero: 你经常受到熟女“安慰”？
<jiero> knownbad:  ？算熟女么？
<knownbad> 比自慰好吧？
<jiero> knownbad: 我不是说身体上的。
<knownbad> 嗯，忘了你是无性主义者。
<jiero> knownbad: 好吧，我很多觉得女人可怕啊可怕啊
<knownbad> 没错啊。   You can't live with them and you can't live without them.
<jiero> I'm living without them...
<knownbad> 妈的流氓，还要多个啊？
<knownbad> 无耻！！
<knownbad> 反正你总得从哪里开始吧。
<jiero> ... 一个都没有
<knownbad> 是你标准太高。
<knownbad> 又不是没人喜欢你。
<knownbad> 都是你无病呻吟的。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu python安装ssl（openssl）不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464664 各位大神： 我是在ubuntu12.4里面安装的openssl（是在官网下载解压安装的，因为没法用sudo apt-get这种方式，老提示404），在terminal下面输出openssl，会进入到openssl里面，但当我重新编译我的python（mak
<jiero> ...
<jiero> knownbad:  让我不喜欢的人喜欢我有码意思
<knownbad> 隔壁的大婶不是挺喜欢你的吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  接触了就不喜欢了
<knownbad> 你摸了人家啊？
<knownbad> 哎呦，有勇气。
<jiero> knownbad: 其实我总觉得拥抱一下握手之类的，男女都可以吧。
<jiero> knownbad: 我会忌惮对方不高兴
<knownbad> 看个性吧，我和老婆煲电话粥3年才见面。
<jiero> knownbad:  你们真像中国人。。。
<knownbad> 这个难说，但得试了才知道。
<knownbad> Me no speak Chinese.
<jiero> knownbad:  没啥。。。我从小到大所有女性同桌都我都握过手。。
<knownbad> 小流氓？
<jiero> knownbad: ？
<jiero> knownbad: 流氓？
<knownbad> 我从小到大所有女性同桌都我都握过手=小流氓。
<knownbad> 得回家去，老婆叫了吃饭。
<jiero> knownbad: 有吗。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 回去吧
<knownbad> Adios muchacho.
<jiero> imtxc: 发现相机可以用来连拍体育活动，自动回放成小视频。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu
<jiero> onlylove:  建议，直接你也买全画幅单反就好了
<onlylove> jiero: 我才上来你就来这么句，几个意思
<jiero> onlylove:  昨天听说原公司分股权了，比一股比单反贵
<jiero> onlylove:  只是这么说，各种设备投资早玩上。然后卖掉。
 * jiero 觉得 onlylove 挺有钱的。
<roylez> jiero: 小流氓
<roylez> onlylove: 丑土豪
<jiero> roylez:  流氓啥，女孩子和男孩子都一样要爱护啊。
<jiero> roylez:  不过我小时候喜欢摸女孩子的脸确实看着比较流氓
 * jiero 现在也喜欢摸小女孩的脸。滑溜。。软软的。
<onlylove> jiero: 你个二代，比我有钱好么
<onlylove> roylez: 更丑土豪
<jiero> onlylove: 不作比较，我可能确实比你有钱——因为你从来不告诉我你有多少！！！
 * jiero 一共就4万而已。。。
<jusss> roylez: 陈真你有来啦
<roylez> jusss: 菊花残你来啦
<roylez> tenzu 不在，没人讨论mac的问题了
<jiero> roylez:  ofan
<roylez> jiero: 时差党不好抓
<slucx> roylez: 每人发一个Mac就有人讨论了
<roylez> slucx: 给卢瑟发Mac好浪费
<slucx> lol
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 土壕, 我闻讯而来
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 当当壕，debian stable的kenrel版本是多少
 * slucx 现在卡上一共就5k了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 3.2
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那backports呢
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 回家给我妈升级到jessie了, chrome的flash要求高版本libc....
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 3.16
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  什么？
<slucx> 你们都是壕
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我想用haswell和ar8161
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: ff + flash
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你不是要给买ipad么，咋就升级了事
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  啊啊啊啊，什么讯号？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 等我想好怎么卖了老台式再说
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  卖给村子里的。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 是不是ar的9字头的卡，ath9K都能用
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 母鸡啊
<onlylove> 嗯……我还是弄weekly吧……别到时候认不出网卡……
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 得背到北京来...
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 不是中关村，而是你家周围。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 话说一般卖不高价格。或者你发到网站上写英文描述，就卖的高点了？哈哈。
<zhouqt> adam_magic_pack: 阿达姆.麦贼克.帕克
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我也想买ipad呢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你要链接不?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那个中介合同只有三个月, 这都两年了, 他还要干啥
<roylez> gfrog: 渣基
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不要 买不起
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不知道，丫说带合同收据。尼玛我收据都没开给我啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西在袋鼠国么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 转账的 有毛收据
<roylez> gfrog: 武汉
<jiero> iMadper:  ipad air 64g翻新 2000
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 去了让丫再开
<gfrog> roylez: 热干面国
<iMadper> jiero: 这么便宜?
<iMadper> jiero: 官翻还是?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 想买4G手机……
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog: 小盆宇!!!
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog: 我也想
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我也想
<O0XX> gfrog: adam_magic_pack 阿蛋.卖鸡客.派客
 * gfrog 魅族太不给力了
<GNUdog> adam_magic_pack: 想啥啊？
<iMadper> gfrog: 你买到魅族手机了??
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog: 发错了一条
<onlylove> gfrog: 敢不敢买huawei p7
<O0XX> gfrog: 你买到魅族手机了??
<GNUdog> adam_magic_pack: 我可是有你自拍照哦
<gfrog> iMadper: 就是没买到才说丫不给力
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 等小号的, 5.5太大了
<gfrog> onlylove: 不碰华为
<iMadper> gfrog: 贵公司等12月份可能有员工价吧?
<onlylove> gfrog: 求理由
<gfrog> GNUdog: 果照么？
<adam_magic_pack> GNUdog: :)
<gfrog> iMadper: 只有 adam_magic_pack 有这福利吧
 * O0XX 等员工价换手机
 * iMadper 员工价比市场价贵500.
 * adam_magic_pack 等员工价换手机
<O0XX> iMadper: https://education.github.com/pack
<roylez> gfrog: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3177229126?pid=54088707592&see_lz=1
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 关于武汉的段子_武汉理工大学吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> ⇪ t: GitHub Student Developer Pack - GitHub Education
<gfrog> iMadper: 还有 O0XX
<GNUdog> gfrog: 你猜啦
<roylez> gfrog: 非常靠谱非常真实
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GitHub Student Developer Pack - GitHub Education
<gfrog> onlylove: 不需要理由，huawei有黑科技监控手机
<onlylove> gfrog: 说的好像meizu没有似的
<gfrog> onlylove: huawei的黑科技不一般
<gfrog> O0XX: 木有school ID怎么破？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 还没出去?
<O0XX> gfrog: 人大西门
<onlylove> gfrog: 那17号买个果6掰着玩
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我告诉你N次时间了....
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 14号凌晨的飞机
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我心里比较捉急
<gfrog> roylez: 兔偶的。我最先看到的是说大连话的摩托vs交警
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 话说我刚刚买了个显微镜
<yunfan> 带电子目镜的 支持output as web cam
<gfrog> onlylove: 太早，下月再说
<roylez> gfrog: 勺婊子滚远些
<gfrog> O0XX: 国产学生证也行？
<gfrog> roylez: 啧啧
<yunfan> roylez: 生化博士？
<roylez> yunfan: ？
<yunfan> roylez: 请教下做切片的手艺
<roylez> yunfan: 机械博士
<yunfan> roylez: 对了 还有那些小球藻什么的 哪里去搞 ？
<yunfan> roylez: 指点点路子
<roylez> yunfan: 没听说过
<onlylove> roylez: 听说18M的power8，一个核心8线程？
<roylez> onlylove: 渣就完了，其他不用听了
<yunfan> roylez: 不可能把
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BzZK-6RCMAAjiYz.jpg:large
<onlylove> yunfan: 土豪都买显微镜了？
<roylez> onlylove: power唯一的好处是PowerVM，不过这个实在太贵，被VMWare挤的差不多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，回家刚给小伙伴的老爸装显微镜的驱动
 * onlylove 因为 gfrog的教导，不敢买huawei了
<jiero> iMadper:  富士康内部翻新价
<iMadper> jiero: 你还有这个渠道?
<jiero> iMadper:  没有 - 只是聊天的时候听到别人有
 * iMadper 听成 腻害 了...  cc O0XX 
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我一听就觉得很厉害啊!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 700不到 豪华套餐 可比某些人买相机便宜多了  逼格还提升特别快
<onlylove> yunfan: 电子镜才这么便宜？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是电子显微镜 只是带个电子目镜 可以视频信号输出
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道是啥，回家的时候刚见过那东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 还给装过驱动
<jiero> yunfan:  显微镜你要做实验么 。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你就是各种找理由来AQI300+的城市啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 今天又是寂静岭
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 去了也不给报销，擦
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 今天盛京大晴天
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不过也有点雾蒙蒙，北方冬天没好地方
<O0XX> gfrog: 张家口好地方
<iMadper> gfrog: 深圳好地方
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 威海好地方
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper ……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
 * adam_magic_pack lunch
<onlylove> yunfan: 小球藻我觉得应该有卖的，不过，你可以从水塘里面捞呗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 切片什么的，小球藻不需要吧？直接点一滴在玻璃上用显微镜看就好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那初中老师没教你显微镜怎么用么？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<freeflying> O0XX: 壕蛤蟆
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总
<freeflying> onlylove: 华为的不错啊
<jiero> gfrog  adam_magic_pack  O0XX    寂静岭好地方
<jusss> blabla
<jiero> gfrog: 黑龙江？
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 初中是个烂学校
<yunfan> 午睡去
<jiero> gfrog: 北方到冬天就去韩国过冬冻冻？
<jusss> onlylove: 回家带来个厚被子回石家庄，真累，你行李都是邮局吗？
<jusss> 又晚点了火车，擦擦擦擦
<onlylove> jusss: 傻，直接卖掉
<onlylove> freeflying: gfrog蛙说huawei有黑科技
<jusss> onlylove: 卖不了几块钱
<onlylove> jusss: 本来就卖不了几块钱
<jusss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是舍不得就走邮局
 * iMadper 's .
<jusss> onlylove: 我突然发现自己用postfix搭邮局最大的好处是不怕查ip，发匿名邮件太方便了
<onlylove> jusss: 你是有多无聊
<jusss> onlylove: 除非去vps上查，不知道天朝gov能不能查us的vps
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个挺好，就是略贵http://www.agoda.com/zh-cn/district-hotel/hotel/washington-d-c-us.html?asq=XqlQ7bJ0pUN0G2iz%2fnzAiPJFeIgWKgC%2fPKs84Y7E6vN%2b0wrU7juv8DOyjXNOoHxca9ZmFPlNy%2fwdtO7tpcjobEQiR4%2bIsD8m3fhmitBdq6WQAmKjkUm3eUbzOLSpDJPg4DWgZ7EWKba13mECHkoLWfh6%2fgQedwI8XwuirapgILx53iYva1QPzGPtN8zSuWDNCkHmmN017HpSkmk%2bDJvpqG7l7Gp%2bVTc%2b%2bnqhQUFdKgNudKvYJdvfLs0HclJxSRN%2fWuaYuvEQNqA70Hdqupfg9A%3d%3d
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 华盛顿哥伦比亚特区地区酒店 - Agoda 网上最低价格保证，即时订房服务
<iMadper> O0XX: 太贵.
<O0XX> iMadper: 土豪，我觉得这种事还得你来干
<iMadper> O0XX: 那你去修bug
<O0XX> iMadper: 你搞定了再去修嘛，反正那么多bug呢，着啥急
<onlylove> 债多了不愁？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我想快点儿填好坑, 然后开新坑啊
<jiero> 坑的人民
<jiero> 软件工程一向无数坑
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41358
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 雅虎和WinZip网站因Shellshock漏洞被黑客入侵
<onlylove> 现在觉得windows服务器真好
<roylez> jiero: 有jamestown的那个humblebundle吗
<onlylove> 怪了，今天腾讯的俩都没来
<jiero> roylez:  有
<roylez> jiero: 我又不想玩了
<roylez> jiero: 下一个想玩的时 the binding of isaac: rebirth
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: http://jandan.net/2014/10/08/dead-jailed.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 英国老太被查出癌症。“反正要死了”偷公司老板39万英镑。医生告知癌症治好了。被判4年。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: out
<jiero> roylez:  我不是给你过两次 the binding of isaac 么。
<roylez> jiero: 我都玩爆了
<roylez> jiero: rebirth下个月才出
<jiero> roylez:  噢。那个。
<jiero> roylez: 不知道不知道。
<jiero> roylez: 你可以玩 little inferno
<jiero> 男人比女人简单 - 不需要月经护理。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> roylez: 回归渣
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<jiero> roylez:  玩烧渣渣
<jiero> huntxu:   胡须，去美国当鲤鱼大厨或许能赚钱
<huntxu> jiero: 不会做鲤鱼
<roylez> jiero: crawl后期太闹心
<jiero> roylez:  对对，前后都闹心。
<jiero> roylez:  我再也不打 15rune了，烦死
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: 经常想死了多清净
<roylez> jiero: 恶魔什么的分分钟都给各种诅咒，好多攒下来的好mutation分分钟就没了，又抵抗都没用
<jiero> roylez:  。。。幸福的去信奉那个 jelly 神啊
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 安装flash报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464665 rpm -i flash-plugin-11.2.202.406-release.i386.rpm rpm：RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead! rpm：However assuming you know what you are doing... 错误： 依赖检测失败： glibc >= 2.4 被 flash-plugin-11.2.202.406-release.i386 需要 /bin/sh 被 f
<^k^>  ─> lash-plugin-11.2.202.406-release.i386 需要 这是什么意思？还需要什么 依赖吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 satan_9 — 2014-1 …
<roylez> jiero: .....
<roylez> jiero: 你投过它？
<roylez> jiero: 我信了the shining one....
<roylez> jiero: 最开始信的那给武器装备的神，一直到我叛变都没给过我一把像样的武器
<jiero> roylez:  噢。我从来都是中立路线，只信中立非善非恶的。
<roylez> jiero: 还有你妹的hydra，就因为hydra，大家都不用带刃的...
<jiero> roylez:  你是战士？
<roylez> jiero: 我向来是肉搏
<jiero> roylez:   The maximum possible HP, glitches not withstanding, is 1500 HP achieved on a Troll/Ogre with a combination of Robust 3, Brown Scales 3, Berserk, Dragon Form, Ring of Vitality and Divine Vigour (Elyvilon).
<roylez> jiero: 最多到400多
<jiero> roylez:  这样。以前我很喜欢 Berserk Dragon Form，非常酷~ XL13几乎就能打所有unique
<roylez> jiero: 还有各种降生命上限的
<roylez> jiero: 牛头人有个hero加成就够了
<jiero> roylez:  13级别的时候被那个 Saint Roka 虐到只剩下45HP，然后变身秒杀它
<jiero> roylez:  呃。。。牛人。。。
<roylez> jiero: dragon form是魔法还是龙人特技？
<jiero> roylez: 魔法
<roylez> jiero: 魔法费劲
<jiero> roylez: 但是强大啊。Monk系都可以靠魔法加强力量
<jiero> roylez: 作为战士，去挑战zig拉
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTgwNzI
<jiero> roylez: 据说以前只有 Deep Dwarf 做到无魔法胜出 zig
<kves> 新 UbuntuKylin • thunderbird 无法同步exchange邮箱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464666 在虚拟机上安装的ubuntu kylin，使用thunderbird 邮箱，POP连接方式，原先在win 7的outlook中设置的文件夹，现在都不能同步更新，只显示收件箱一个文件夹。如果使用exchange方式则连接不到服务器，无法接收发送邮
<kves>  ─> 件。如何设置下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 satan_9 — 2014-10-08 13:35
<O0XX> iMadper: 帐号名字
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/lpy
<^k^> ⇪ ti: lpy (Peiyong Lin) · GitHub
<O0XX> iMadper: done. But better do code review if we change code
<O0XX> iMadper: this makes me catch up your process
<iMadper> O0XX: sure.
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 为啥testing的netinstall提示没有可用的kernel？ cc happyaron
<O0XX> iMadper: global你用过没？
<iMadper> O0XX: 之前看kernel代码的时候用.
<iMadper> O0XX: make gtags
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道global支持什么语言都
<iMadper> O0XX: go可以嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似不行
<iMadper> O0XX: 所以现在我用ag了. 反正项目小.
<iMadper> O0XX: ag速度也很快
<O0XX> iMadper: 你知道他这个http://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html mode line的那个彩虹条怎么搞么？
<^k^> ⇪ t: C/C++ Development Environment for Emacs
<iMadper> O0XX: 知道.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我见过.
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/NyanMode  这个?
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Nyan Mode
<iMadper> O0XX: 请叫我老司机
<O0XX> iMadper: 老司机
<iMadper> O0XX: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> 彩虹猫....
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个师弟还在上学？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在在msra实习
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个不错啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 哪个?
<O0XX> iMadper: 彩虹猫这个
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<jiero> 没那么简单 黄小琥
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不要放弃回答我的问题
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 母鸡啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41360
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenSSH SFTP远程溢出漏洞
<onlylove> openssh到底要闹哪样
<slucx-away> emacs上的那个彩虹有啥用？
<O0XX> slucx-away: 卡哇伊
 * slucx-away is AFK :)
<slucx> lol
<iMadper> slucx: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他们说这周财务不在 退钱得下周
<slucx> 我的比较简单
<slucx> http://imagebin.org/321309
<slucx> iMadper: 你是手动发的还是反应慢？ :)
<iMadper> slucx: 手动发的
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/570573
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Apple 苹果 iPhone 5S 16GB 联通版 黑色 3799元包邮 _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<O0XX> iMadper: 没有4g差评
<onlylove> 联通版差评
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 比较全的软件中心，可以和window下的360软件管家相媲美！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464667 注：转载的一篇文章，大家可以看看 “软件中心”想必大家都不陌生，对于部分不是非常熟悉Linux命令行的用户来说，一款用户体验度高的软件中心还是很有用的。它可以有效的
<iMadper> O0XX: 有.
<O0XX> iMadper: semantic你用么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不用.
<iMadper> O0XX: 慢啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 支持ruby和go嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: ruby应该支持
<O0XX> iMadper: go估计差地
<iMadper> O0XX: Unfortunately, ruby's grammar is fairly difficult.
<O0XX> iMadper: 从哪查的支持的语言？
<iMadper> O0XX: 没差, 一个人在邮件列表里问, 开发者回复的
<O0XX> iMadper: 这东西的分析不错
<iMadper> O0XX: 慢啊
<iMadper> O0XX: Emacs Lisp, Java, C/C++, C#, Python, Erlang, awk, Makefile, Scheme, HTML, Texinfo, Javascript, dot.
<iMadper> O0XX: http://cedet.sourceforge.net/semantic.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Semantic
<iMadper> O0XX: 不依赖编译器来分析, 我总是很担心...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那其他的也不依赖吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: firefox都没搞定js全部语法.. 这货能分析js了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 慢啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我就想找个能跳符号的
<iMadper> O0XX: cscope?
<iMadper> O0XX: 看看哪个支持的语言多就用哪个
<O0XX> iMadper: 语法分析哪家强？
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ....
<O0XX> iMadper: 算了，我就用这个了，company自动支持这个
<iMadper> O0XX: company傻. 自动启用所有能用的后端.
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 所以默认情况下, go的补全总是乱七八糟的
<iMadper> O0XX: 必须要自己改后端
<O0XX> iMadper: 我直接把其他的都关了
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<freeflying> O0XX: 改个名字啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 哈哈
<O0XX> freeflying: 这名字不错
<freeflying> O0XX: 程序，不是你这个
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥程序？
<Niac> 在哪些情况下需要特定的数据结构呢？要怎么去设计呢
<iMadper> O0XX: https://stuff.mit.edu/afs/athena/software/matlab_v7.14/newemacs/cedet-1.0.1/contrib/wisent-ruby.el
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=12.34 kiB ; type=text/plain ; language=el
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Debian 8“Jessie”将采用GNOME 3.14 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464668 之前Debian开发者投票决定在未来版本中用Xfce代替GNOME作为默认桌面环境，但这一决定无法让整个社区成员都接受。近日，Debian又重新决定将默认桌面环境切回到GNOME。 下面是Debian Wiki上展示的投票情况：
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 clsilent — 2014-10-08 14:58
<roylez> freeflying: 有好事没？
<O0XX> iMadper: 我想让semantic只在c-mode,c++-mode启动，怎么搞？
<O0XX> iMadper: 忘了咋写了
<iMadper> O0XX: c-base-mode-hook 里启动semantic啊
<iMadper> O0XX: (add-hook 'c-mode-common-hook 'semantic-xxxx)
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: yooooooo
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: yooooooo
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: yoooooooo
<iMadper> 好个屁
<iMadper> 方便个屁
<iMadper> 行动个屁
<freeflying> roylez: 没啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 替人办事儿无所谓, 替某些人办事儿太痛苦
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐 有好事儿没
<O0XX> freeflying: 有好事没？
<freeflying> O0XX: 蛤蟆要结婚了
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .
<iMadper> freeflying: 有好事没?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 三张床正好啊 哈哈哈哈哈 cc LIU
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 蛇精病...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你们几号出发?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你不是要去米帝了嘛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 18号出发   cc  freeflying
<freeflying> iMadper: 爽啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞美
<freeflying> iMadper: 去哪里
<iMadper> freeflying: 你这个去过1w次的, 别嘲讽我啊
<iMadper> freeflying: va
<freeflying> iMadper: 这是哪里啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 郊区
<freeflying> iMadper: 帮我带东西啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 口以啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 你这几天要从亚马逊买东西不
<iMadper> freeflying: 你买架私人飞机吧, 我帮你开回来
<iMadper> freeflying: 要.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ping
 * O0XX 出去一趟都不知道淘什么...
 * O0XX 哎...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: pong pong pong
<freeflying> O0XX: 嘚瑟
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • windows 7下安装ubuntu14.04提示出现一个错误：socker Error: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464669 windows 7下安装ubuntu14.04提示出 现一个错误：socker Error:(10053,'Software caused connection abort') 了解详细信息，请查看日志文件:c:\users\admini~1\appdata\loca\temp\wubi-14.04-rev286.log 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 y3在路上 — 2014-10-08 15:06
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 带一打妹子回来
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 那得上多少税啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog_: 他们说这周财务不在 退钱得下周
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41361
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | systemd作者抨击开源和Linux社区
<onlylove> 最喜欢看骂战了
<O0XX> iMadper: semantic全局打开应该没问题吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 没问题吧
<iMadper> 今天神盾局 更新!
<iMadper> 赞!
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 不用带  你要是如此纵欲 怀疑你10p之后还能否下地
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 直接累死在床上
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1462953
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 8旬老汉嫖娼被扫黄 警察花数分钟扶其下床 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 有个神评论说"上床25, 下床85"
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 这不一样
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你要对付的是欧洲妹子
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 天朝妹子要3次 欧洲妹子要10次
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 他在炫耀欧洲妹子体力好
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 哦，不，嫉妒，貌似他媳妇不是欧洲妹子
<freeflying> 滴滴打车的广告是北半球最好的打车软件
<freeflying> 可惜这货在出了中国酒不能用了
<freeflying> iMadper: 注册Uber了没
<iMadper> freeflying: 没... ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 新用户有50刀得coupon可以用
<iMadper> O0XX: 来一发?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们几个这次去正好
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 赞!
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你在说啥？
<iMadper> O0XX: uber打车.
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 如果没有kernel可用的话，怎么在重启之前装上一个
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: iMadper 所以用了50$的coupon还找公司报销?
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧，吓死我了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: iMadper 赞
<freeflying> iMadper: Uber打车真心便宜，还不用给小费
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 好!
<freeflying> iMadper: sim卡要不
<iMadper> freeflying: 不用吧
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 难道我是湖南信息职业技术学院的第一人吗？？、 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464676 有没有同校的 求冒泡... 统计信息: 发表于 由 z812990318 — 2014-10-08 15:54
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 怎么拿coupon?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不出宾馆都...
<O0XX> freeflying: 我要
<O0XX> freeflying: 上次去欧洲没办卡，这个不方便
<O0XX> freeflying: 你啥套餐？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 有一个问题, uber得上网吧... 我出去没网络...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: google search coupon + uber
<jiero> iMadper:  你要美国去了？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 所以要办个sim卡啊
<iMadper> jiero: 出差.
<freeflying> O0XX: 我的套餐完了，你可以拿这个卡直接bestbuy充值就好
<freeflying> O0XX: 下个礼拜过期
<jiero> iMadper:  果然，壕候补
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: 那我还是下了飞机搞一个吧
<iMadper> 下个礼拜过期...
<freeflying> O0XX: 机场有，虚拟运营商的尽量不要选t-mobile的，信号真心烂
<freeflying> O0XX: 不过米帝的sim卡不是每个机场都有的
<O0XX> freeflying: 我们飞里根国际机场
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 欧洲上网卡都好贵...
<iMadper> jiero: ... 跟你比我就是穷人了...
<freeflying> O0XX: 这个貌似是个小机场啊
<jiero> iMadper:  你负债 60万么。
<O0XX> freeflying: 我跟 iMadper 先飞芝加哥
 * jiero 实际负债 110万
<iMadper> jiero: 我因为还不起, 所以从来不敢负债.
<O0XX> freeflying: 然后飞里根
 * adam_magic_pack 不能脱产这周六要上班的路过羡慕jiero
<jiero> iMadper:  我已经背负了，所以。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 压根儿就不会有人肯借钱给我啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 芝加哥看看吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 借我110w
<jiero> iMadper:  根本不想还的怎么办。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你应该办个航空的帐号薅里程羊毛
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ^
<iMadper> jiero: 所以你不用还啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 我也觉得芝加哥有，我们3个小时转机，够吧？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我我我。都不知道去哪里投入生产。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 恩.
<freeflying> O0XX: 够了，机场不大
<O0XX> freeflying: 主要是要出关
<freeflying> 其实尼玛就没几个机场有我们首堵机场大的
<O0XX> freeflying: 美国这点真心不好
<freeflying> O0XX: 米帝必须出来，包括你的行李
<O0XX> freeflying: 对啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 然后再安检
<freeflying> O0XX: 人家是国土安全考虑
<O0XX> freeflying: 脑残设计
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 星空选国航, 天合联盟选南航
<freeflying> O0XX: 行李不用
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 什么意思?
<O0XX> freeflying: 同一家航空公司才不用吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 天朝估计以后也会学得
<O0XX> freeflying: 不过我们都是AA
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 国航会员可以累积和兑换星空联盟所有里程, 南航和天合联盟同理
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/星空聯盟
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦.
<iMadper> 好
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> adam_magic_pack iMadper  我多么想要去工作！！！
<freeflying> jiero: 富二代工作个毛啊
<jiero> 你们不觉得我属于工作狂么。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我多么想要财务自由!!!
<freeflying> jiero: 没事去研究研究哲学
<freeflying> jiero: 看上上世纪欧洲的哲学家们都是富二代
<jiero> freeflying:  我喜欢研究创新和经济。。不喜欢哲学。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  是么。。。好像不是啊
<jiero> freeflying: marx都不是。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 除了物理和哲学其它都没有意义
<freeflying> jiero: 他就不是哲学家好不好
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 学数学的要喷你了
<jiero> freeflying: 啊。。。marx不是只是哲学家么，其他他什么都不是
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你羡慕 jiero作甚
<freeflying> jiero: 他是个哲学流氓
<onlylove> jiero: 你个二代，工作毛线
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 人是2代，你能比啊
<freeflying> jiero: 你要看克尔凯郭尔这样得
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 所以羡慕
<jiero> freeflying:  其实我对哲学没兴趣。。。说过了。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  哲学学下来也不会享乐。。。
<iMadper> <jiero> adam_magic_pack iMadper  我多么想要去工作！！！   ----  不信
<freeflying> jiero: 你搞创新业可以啊，都是你们富二代玩得
<adam_magic_pack> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/aac56f74jw1el2y2y7syrg207s04e1kz.gif  龙虾真灵活
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ image/gif
<nicolaspot> 大家好。。刚安上这个客户端。。前来学习。。。
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<jiero> freeflying:  没意思啊。我什么都想要
 * O0XX 三上
<jiero> iMadper:  我就是一直想工作，就没找到想要的。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: jiero工作的目的是找妹子
<onlylove> iMadper: 你别不信
<iMadper> onlylove: 你得到了它
<jiero> iMadper: 给我个OP我ban了 onlylove
<iMadper> jiero: 算了, 我都不ban人了...
<nicolaspot> ....
<gebjgd> onlylove, 妹子妹子 你就知道妹子
<tryit> 完成了第一个led驱动……
<onlylove> jiero: 来战!
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41362
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 贝尔金路由器出现大规模无法联网故障
<onlylove> happyaron: 这怎么回事
 * jiero 碾压 onlylove
<adam_magic_pack> s/碾//
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 那个survey不做会怎样? 会少什么羊毛么?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不知道
<adam_magic_pack> 那就不理会了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 不做就不做了，反正你都拿到合同了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不做就不做了，反正你都拿到合同了
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<jusss>  adam_magic_pack: 你又换工作了？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  洒脱的人
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 肥音
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 没换
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 只不过从无业人员变成上班族
<gfrog_> adam_magic_pack: 不做就不做了，反正你都拿到合同了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 跟你说好几遍那个财务的事儿 你都没理我啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: afk啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 再说我这周也不去
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 代办的话拿着协议和收据(如果领过收据的话)就好
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你要代办？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: just FYI
 * gfrog 艹，hangout打不开
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 签协议了啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 羡慕啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 毛, 羡慕腰斩?
<jusss> O0XX: 交行的双币种信用卡，美元消费怎么换？难道需要我去算人民币和美元的兑换比率再换？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 四险一金啊
<gebjgd> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzk2MzMwNjY0.html
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 求不要嘲讽我
<gebjgd> 笑抽了
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ 中国代表在人权理事会一般性辩论上的发言—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<freeflying> iMadper: 有查社保的app不
<iMadper> freeflying: 微信.
<freeflying> iMadper: 咋整
<iMadper> freeflying: http://www.bj.xinhuanet.com/bjyw/2014-06/06/c_1111011893.htm
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 北京：通过手机客户端或微信 可查个人社保信息
<wlxmhls> ^k^是机器人吗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://www.bjld.gov.cn/csibiz/indinfo/login.jsp
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 北京市社会保险网上服务平台
<onlylove> http://beta.slashdot.org/story/208197
<^k^> ⇪ t: Belkin Router Owners Suffering Massive Outages - Slashdot
<jusss> twitter给我发推荐好友邮件了，竟然有sasha grey bree olson followed by J.Y.Xu
<adam_magic_pack> 酷胖
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 希尔顿和万豪应该可以visa signature免费升级
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 土豪
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 说你俩
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我俩没有 visa signature啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对啊, 没有啊
 * O0XX 反正我没有
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你办一个还给388积分
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 要有专用的注册通道的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 专用的订房通道的
<freeflying> O0XX: 靠，你连signature卡都有了啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 没有啊
<iMadper> freeflying: signature随便办卡吧
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/quanbika/?WT.mc_id=
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 招商银行全币种国际芯片卡-一卡全币 通行全球
<freeflying> iMadper: visa signature? 次高的了
<adam_magic_pack> 仅次于无限, 正经的话
<iMadper> freeflying: 对啊, 随便申请啊. 都给过.
<O0XX> iMadper: 都没早餐？
<freeflying> iMadper: 果然高大上
<iMadper> O0XX: 喜达屋不写
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你妹的，招行从不批我卡
<iMadper> O0XX: 喜来登不写
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你要不要再推荐我次
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://cards.ecitic.com/shenqing/quanbitongxi/index.shtml
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 中信银行全币通信用卡
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啊? 中信啊? 我说的是招行   cc  freeflying
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 刚刚去撸了i白金
<freeflying> 早知就搞这个全币种的了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得就这几个最便宜了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 185 or 186?
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司果然击贼
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 他有中信
<iMadper> O0XX: 吃泡面吧?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦.
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 185
<O0XX> iMadper: 我想去吃个big mac
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 他的是中信无线卡
<iMadper> O0XX: 熊啊, 肯定遍地都是
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊，那就不要早点了吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 发出来问问wh和lxg
<O0XX> iMadper: 行的话明天就定
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们订了, 然后告诉他们就好. 他们爱来不来啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 不然liu问东问西的, 累.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你又是白金又是世界卡, 太壕了, 中信都拒我
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 我那时捡皮夹子的
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个人均多少？
<iMadper> O0XX: 40+
<O0XX> iMadper: 美刀？不错，这个价就定万豪了
<iMadper> O0XX: 喜来登也差不多
<iMadper> O0XX: 你有visa金?
<jiero> iMadper:  我都有招行的visa 金卡 - 不过。额度才3000
<jiero> iMadper: 毕竟我的工资才1500
<jiero> iMadper:  工资壕
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... 有钱人都是不靠工资收入的吧?
<jiero> iMadper:  我不是有钱人
<jiero> iMadper: 我有钱就不会用最低级别的一切装备了
 * jiero 想知道怎么创业才能不和别人车上关系
<O0XX> iMadper: company-c-headers不错
<iMadper> jiero: 车上关系? 你是说车震?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不会写c啊...
<jiero> iMadper: 扯
 * iMadper 怎么样才能和别人车震?
<jiero> iMadper: 有车
 * jiero 不知道未来是什么。
 * O0XX 停车坐爱枫林晚
<^k^> wlxmhls, 它是一个机器人。  17:02
<wlxmhls> 谁会做游戏的
<O0XX> iMadper: 搞定了？
<roylez> jiero: 3000也是金卡？
<jiero> roylez: 是啊
<jiero> roylez:  奇怪。
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞65535
<roylez> jiero: 我的卡到期不打算再换卡了
<roylez> jiero: 明年3月就到期了
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。挺好的。额度到7万了、
 * O0XX 擦擦的工行，信用卡还没下来
<roylez> jiero: 4万，从办卡到现在就没给我涨过
<O0XX> roylez: 土豪
<jiero> roylez:  果然，透露了你的月工资是2万
<roylez> O0XX: 壕你妹子
<roylez> jiero: 这跟工资有毛关系
<jiero> roylez:  基本都是工资翻倍啊
<O0XX> jiero: 信用卡都是按工资的十分之一到百分之一批的
<O0XX> jiero: 防止批多了还不起
<roylez> O0XX: 滚
<jiero> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> jiero: 这下你知道 roylez  adam_magic_pack freeflying iMadper 这些炫耀额度的都是干嘛了吧
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 滚
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 把那个X出个菊花残的踢了啊
<jiero> O0XX: 你不炫耀，每月拿5万去余额宝；大头500万投资对吧。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 10-08-2014 17:00; PM2.5; 383.0; 422; Hazardous
 * gfrog 果然寂静岭了
<roylez> gfrog: 好耶
<O0XX> gfrog: 好耶
<roylez> gfrog: 帝都人都要升仙咯
<gfrog> O0XX: 好耶
<jiero> gfrog adam_magic_pack iMadper  O0XX  深圳空气质量指数(AQI)实时查询_PM2.5监测网  空气质量指数：67良 温馨提示：可以正常在户外活动，易敏感人群应减少外出。
 * gfrog 有人晒信用卡额度？ 我的卡500块RMB额度……
<O0XX> iMadper: emacs里怎么git pull
<iMadper> O0XX: M-x magit-pull
<roylez> iMadper: 真麻烦
 * adam_magic_pack 准备下班, 过会儿要呛死了
<iMadper> roylez: 昂, 我这里是F6
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<jiero> gfrog:  怎么会！我这里月收入2500的额度都是15000。。。
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 爽啊，这么早就下班了
<freeflying> 17:17 gfrog 有人晒信用卡额度？ 我的卡500块RMB额度……  你这个肯定是牡丹交通卡
 * jiero 和四大国有银行都没有往来
 * jiero 和国有银行没有来往。。。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 到家了？
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: NB
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 刚掉线....
<O0XX> iMadper: 我觉得我的dotemacs已经完美了
<O0XX> iMadper: 彩虹猫大赞
<iMadper> O0XX: ruby能补全了嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不会写ruby
 * adam_magic_pack 等不到了啊 555
<roylez> O0XX: 写再好也是Emacs渣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求助帖,学生党校园网inodeclient在Ubuntu14.04上安装不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464677 哪位大神帮我看看，教我一下！我是自学的很多东西不知道，求指导！还有在Ubuntu下无线的网速特别慢几乎是win下的十分之一，也尝试过修改DNS依旧无用！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 菜菜菜菜鸟 — 2014-10-08 17:25
<whitemoon> freeflying: 牡丹交通卡我经常刷,现在也有5000额度了
<jiero> whitemoon: 刷它有什么好处么？
<jiero> iMadper: 银行积分怎么用？
<jiero> imtxc: 招行积分怎么用？
<whitemoon> jiero: 交罚款方便一点
<jiero> whitemoon:交通肇事？
<freeflying> whitemoon: 这个你都经常刷啊
<whitemoon> jiero: 停车贴条
<whitemoon> 原来一个月只能缴2笔,现在可以交25笔啦
<whitemoon> freeflying: 误绑了快捷支付
<whitemoon> 下班
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 每次软件更新都不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464679 我的ubuntu14.04提示我更新软件，我点击确定但是老是更新不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-10-08 17:48
<gfrog> freeflying: 被你看穿了，lol
<jiero> roylez:  主席，我认真的询问：我想推动人的生产力提升，应该从哪个方向做起？享乐型创业？
<roylez> jiero: 应该从少玩crawl做起
<jiero> roylez:  我很少玩了。
<jiero> roylez:  我看了 后资本主义社会 这本书
<jiero> roylez:  启发于生产力和国家平衡的制度，还是没有着落
<roylez> jiero: I do not give a damn about what you read
<jiero> roylez:  ~
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf 字体替换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464680 有些文档是嵌入宋体的，在linux显示不清晰，难看。希望用wqy来替换，怎么搞？ 在xp上adobe professional ，尝试优化字体包，但嵌入的字体不显示出来，根本没办法去除。touch文本工具，又无法操作几十
<^k^>  ─> 页。我想删除全部嵌入字体，不知道怎么操作。虽然有些字体重叠，只要不过分我还是可以接受的。 这个 …
<roylez> jiero: https://www.plastc.com/#
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Experience Plastc | Home | Plastc | Plastc
<jiero> ... flashblock >.,,.<
<jiero> roylez:  这么黑暗的卡！
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  19:19
<jzp113> 有没有人知道 SimJava啊
<cherrot> g simjava
<cherrot> g: simjava
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jzp113> 我老师的程序
<jzp113> 要把python改成的java
<jzp113> <cherrot>你知道啊
<jiero> cherrot:  给我建议，怎么拍好照片？
<jiero> cherrot: 有了比以前强大的相机，但是仍然不会拍好照片
<^k^> cherrot: simjava not defined.
<cherrot> jzp113: 不知道啊  我想让机器人帮我看下什么事simjava。。
<cherrot> ^k^: stupid bot
<cherrot> jiero: 没啥建议 自己摸索。。
<cherrot> jiero: 构图
<jzp113> <cherrot>好吧
<jzp113> <cherrot>我错了
<cherrot> g: minecraft
 * cherrot kk 真是越来越迟钝了。。
<jusss> cherrot: 你信用卡上美元消费是怎么还款的？
<cherrot> jusss: 人民币还
<jiero> cherrot:  给建议 http://imglf1.ph.126.net/wKIV287SMRJI-Y49UThxkQ==/6608589349980938524.jpg
<jusss> cherrot: 我打电话给客服，客服告诉我第一次要去柜台购汇还，以后可以开通自动购汇
<cherrot> jiero: 挺好的啊
<cherrot> jiero: 但我觉得元素太多太杂
<cherrot> jiero: 起码地球仪该拿掉吧
<jiero> cherrot:  。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 这是人家书店啊。。。
<cherrot> jusss: 我的招商卡可以自动购汇还的
<cherrot> jusss: 不然太不方便了也
<jiero> cherrot 那么就是摄影就是要突出重点的一种表现方式？
<cherrot> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。好像有些无聊了
<cherrot> jiero: 你想拍个清明上河图那倒也可以  但这种很难出大片
<jiero> cherrot:  那么几乎不用到广角端了？
<cherrot> jiero: 你的“那么”是针对什么的“那么”？ 我怎么就看不懂你说的话呢
<jiero> cherrot:  我以为多数突出重点的拍摄都不是用广角端的。
<cherrot> jiero: 和镜头无关  或者说关系没这么大
<cherrot> jiero: 拍车模都有用广角的
<jiero> cherrot: 噢，我看来广角端会变形的。
<cherrot> jiero: 镜头畸变
<jiero> cherrot: 看起来摄影还是挺简单地。
<October21> iMadper: 求助
<iMadper> October21: ??
<October21> 最近slim登录出问题
<October21> log显示
<iMadper> October21: slim是啥?
<October21> slim: open_session: Unable to open session: The permission of the setuid helper is not correctper is not correct
<October21> iMadper: 登录管理器
<October21>        slim - Simple LogIn Manager
<October21>        slim - Simple LogIn Manager
<iMadper> October21: 登陆管理器? 类似gdm的那个greeter?
<October21> 嗯
<iMadper> October21: 不知道.
<iMadper> October21: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=27212  这个页面里面给的方法都不管用?
<^k^> ⇪ t: Black screen with black X-shaped cursor after login (slim error) (Page 1) / Help & Support (Testing/Unstable) / CrunchBang Linux Forums
<October21> 是这个问题
<October21> 我是通过使用backport的slim来解决这个问题的
<iMadper> 我对这种问题一窍不通
<iMadper> 我的建议是, 直接xinit
<October21> 不过我没注意最新的slim是只能用systemd
<October21> iMadper: 怎么选择wm呢？
<iMadper> October21: 随便选一个啊
<iMadper> October21: e17+这种全图形化配置的
<October21> 被墙了吧，我一直不能看到网页
<October21> iMadper: 你换e17了啊，不是都e18了们
<iMadper> October21: e19都有了, e17之后, 开始乱蹦版本号, 统称e17+
<October21> 不用ds了？
<iMadper> 我用的是stumpwm
<iMadper> 目前来看无可替代
<October21> 我知道可以用startx手动启动
<iMadper> 当然, 如果有能用ruby配置的, 我还是会试一试
<October21> 不过这种发现版默认得要root用户才能使用startx
<iMadper> October21: systemd直接起
<iMadper> October21: 写个systemd服务?
<iMadper> October21: 不过我现在用的是unity-greeter
<iMadper> October21: 我不用arch好久了.
<October21> debian7没有
<October21> 所以使用了init-sysytem-helper
<October21> 这个是一个转换工具吧
<October21> 总之就能够用来
<iMadper> October21: 没见过.
<October21> 但是不能选择wm
<iMadper> 选择wm?
<October21> iMadper: 你都有systemd了，自然不要这个工具
<iMadper> 写在xinitrc里面啊
<October21> iMadper: 我还有awesome嘛
<iMadper> October21: 哦..
<October21> iMadper: 不好意思被墙了
<iMadper> 什么被墙了?
<October21> 我本来就是crunchbang用户
<October21> 我也出现了那个问题
<October21> 我打不开那个网页……
<iMadper> 哦.. ... 翻墙看呗
<October21> 没梯子
<October21> 或者你帮我看看
<iMadper> October21: forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38394
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The FreeBSD Forums • View topic - slim and openbox (@ freebsd.org)
<iMadper> 没有被墙啊
<iMadper> 我没翻墙直接看啊
<iMadper> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=24461&p=1  直接看的啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Black screen, X-shaped cursor on boot (Page 1) / Help & Support (Testing/Unstable) / CrunchBang Linux Forums
<October21> 还是你帮我看看那个crunchbang论坛的帖子吧
<October21> a black screen with an X shaped cursor.
<October21> 我就是出了这个问题
<iMadper> October21: 很长, 需要恩多log
<iMadper> 需要很多log
<iMadper> October21: 你不用slim, 直接startx能起来?
<October21> 可以啊
<October21> 不过得用root用户
<tryit> iMadper, 我移植用slim
<iMadper> tryit: slim到底是啥啊?
<iMadper> October21: 换个, 别用slim了呗
<tryit> iMadper, 登陆管理器
<iMadper> tryit: 哦... 为啥要用这个...  cc  October21
<October21> iMadper: 主要是出问题时我都连不上网
<October21> 所以我得去修它啊
<October21> 现在我倒是可以去换
<tryit> iMadper, 简单
<iMadper> October21: 用别的greeter会阻止你上网?
<October21> 不是这个意思
<tryit> iMadper, 只是因为简单
<tryit> iMadper, gentoo doc里推荐这个
<October21> slim出问题时，我登录后是黑屏
<iMadper> tryit: 哦. 那没必要. 好不容易搞明白unity的工作原理...
<iMadper> October21: 所以趁现在没问题, 换掉他
 * iMadper 修bug去
<October21> iMadper: 刚才那个网页我的确进去不了
<iMadper> October21: 先想办法翻墙吧
<October21> freebsd那个是改/etc/rc.conf
<October21> 我没这个文件啊
<October21> iMadper: 我是本分人
<iMadper> 现在debian到底用的是啥啊? 不是systemd?
<October21> 嗯
<October21> iMadper: 我急需要看那个帖子
<October21> 截图吧
<October21> 我想查明原因
<iMadper> October21: 几十张图啊. 很长的页面的
<iMadper> October21: 三页, 还有各种外链
<iMadper> October21: 各种log文件的链接... 截图???
<iMadper> October21: 1. 换掉slim, 2. 翻墙
<October21> 好吧
<iMadper> October21: 截图不靠谱
<October21> 你用什么关键字搜的？
<iMadper> October21: 你给的错误信息啊. 难道不是应该第一时间按照这个搜?
<October21> 我又没google……
<October21> 坑死我了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你在用fwall嘛? 我要debug代码了, 你可以考虑先切换回你自己的翻墙工具上面去
<iMadper> freeflying: 不然你会频繁断网的
<October21> iMadper: 我看到你昨天说有梯子
<iMadper> October21: 昂, 我在开发翻墙工具
<October21> 可以体验么
<iMadper> October21: 开源的.
<October21> 之前共享的ss都挂了
<iMadper> October21: 不过考虑到你是本分人. 应该不会考虑翻墙的吧?
<October21> cjb的ssh密码我忘了
<iMadper> 再申请一个啊
<October21> iMadper: 需求不大
<October21> iMadper: 都墙了怎么申请？
<October21> 重置不知道行不
<October21> 我想不通crunchbang怎么无法访问了
<October21> 难道是因为它是英国的网站，线路太长？
<tryit> iMadper, 我觉得ubuntu太复杂
<tryit> iMadper, 背后好多东西需要了解，现在没时间
<tryit> iMadper, 我一直用熟悉的gentoo
<iMadper> tryit: 图形这一块儿太多东西了.
<tryit> iMadper, slim+xfce+awesome的快捷键
<iMadper> tryit: 我现在改成写感兴趣的东西了.
<iMadper> tryit: 不再强调有没有技术, 是不是底层了
<iMadper> tryit: 现在每天都在开发翻墙工具. 过几天开别的坑, 玩别的开发去
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<tryit> iMadper, 我的兴趣正好是底层
<tryit> iMadper, 今天完成了第一个驱动程序……led
<iMadper> tryit: linux对我来说真的只是工具了... 重新配了个简洁的emacs, linux的作用就是支撑emacs好好工作
<iMadper> tryit: 赞
<jusss> iMadper: pop imap服务器除了dovecot还有啥别的没
<iMadper> jusss: 问 onlylove 啊
<jusss> smtp倒是知道好几个，pop真不知道
<jusss> iMadper: 木有在
<tryit> iMadper, 现在在完善，明天搞开发板上的按键，然后由轮询改成中断，一点点了解，一点点学习
<iMadper> jusss: 那也别问我啊...
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 打算什么时候出山?
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<tryit> iMadper, 我买了一套韦东山的第二期视频
<tryit> iMadper, 打算基本上看完，然后实现一遍，然后去找工作
<jusss> tryit: 你真厉害
<tryit> jusss, ....担心找不到工作，心里没底
<iMadper> tryit: 我看评价不错啊
<tryit> iMadper, 啥评价
<iMadper> tryit: 搜了一下, 论坛里都说讲的很不错
<tryit> iMadper, 是不错，
<tryit> iMadper, 前几天用了280RMB买的第二期
<tryit> iMadper, 能大大加速学习驱动
<iMadper> tryit: 还不贵.
<iMadper> tryit: 恩.
<tryit> iMadper, 我用钱买时间
<tryit> iMadper, 视频或者书，离自己实现还是有一段距离的
<iMadper> tryit: 钱能买到的的最好的东西, 就是时间, 你这钱出的值
<tryit> iMadper, http://dl.dbank.com/c06bbt0sxp
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 韦东山Linux视频驱动第2期-[电子书]–华为网盘|资源共享-文件备份-免费网络硬盘
<tryit> iMadper, 你看下目录，内容不少
<tryit> iMadper, 如果真的都能自己实现的话，就很厉害了
<iMadper> tryit: 我去, 我得看第一期...
<tryit> iMadper, 第一期是裸机程序
<iMadper> tryit: 哦. 那不喜欢...
<tryit> iMadper, 其实我也喜欢折腾裸机
<tryit> iMadper, 但是调试起来太痛苦
<freeflying> iMadper: 现在没在用
<iMadper> tryit: 我一向避免硬件相关/数学相关的东西.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我知, 因为就算你在用, 现在也用不了了~
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在时间不够用
<tryit> iMadper, 长远目标：英语、算法、 裸机程序->自己移植uboot或者编写bootloader->自己移植内核
<jalon> hi
<^k^> jalon:点点点.  21:14
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你又干啥了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我在调试啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我找到原因了
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~ 乃先用你的三藩
<O0XX> iMadper: 不要拿服务器调试啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 就这一个啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 你本地设置127.0.0.1
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 不.
<O0XX> iMadper: 本地起client和server
<O0XX> ...
 * O0XX 没有djy上了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 等我恢复一下
<jalon> :)
<tryit> iMadper, 调试啥呢
<iMadper> tryit: 一个翻墙工具
<iMadper> O0XX: done.
<jusss> O0XX: 配置过dovecot吗
<O0XX> jusss: 这是啥？
<tryit> iMadper, 啥
<jusss> O0XX: 或者有其它pop server推荐吗？真心玩不转dovecot
<jusss> O0XX: imap pop server
<iMadper> tryit: 一个, 翻墙工具啊...
<tryit> iMadper, ...名字
<iMadper> tryit: fwall
<tryit> iMadper, 你自己写的？
<iMadper> tryit: O0XX 写的
<tryit> iMadper, 高手
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, O0XX 高手.
<tryit> iMadper, 我明年换个vpn或者买个vps
<iMadper> tryit: 明年...
<tryit> iMadper, 明年才到期
<tryit> iMadper, 其实折腾裸机也挺有意思
<iMadper> tryit: 不喜欢硬件相关的.
<tryit> iMadper, 对了，请教个emacs的问题
<iMadper> tryit: 别用"请教"啊....
<iMadper> tryit: 直接说吧..
<tryit> iMadper, emacs shell里如何运行类似于man之类的需要ncurse库之类的程序
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道, 我放弃emacs built-in的shell了, 真是不好用.
<iMadper> tryit: 我都是直接urxvt + byobu了
 * O0XX 恩，OOXX高手
<tryit> O0XX, ...
<tryit> iMadper, 我用M-x shell，不是M-x eshell
<iMadper> tryit: 我知.
<iMadper> tryit: 都不好用.
<tryit> iMadper, 前者很好用，如果能解决我那个问题的话，我就可以抛弃gnome-terminal了
<iMadper> tryit: 问题是解决不了嘛~ 那就是不好用~
<tryit> iMadper, 这逻辑……
<tryit> iMadper, 只能说是由缺陷吧
<tryit> iMadper, 有
<iMadper> tryit: 有这么大的影响使用的缺陷, 还不叫不好用?
<jusss> tryit: 用xterm吧
<tryit> iMadper, 大部分时候用不到那种程序，man可以用woman或者M-x man来代替
<iMadper> woman就行
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<tryit> jusss, 远离折腾
<iMadper> tryit: ... 我以前用wifi-menu的...
<tryit> jusss, 我现在喜欢用现成的
<tryit> iMadper, 不懂
<jusss> woman是女人吗
<jusss> 用女人？
<iMadper> tryit: 一个需要ncurse的程序
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<jusss> ncurse curse pdcurse
<jusss> 少了个s吧
<jusss> ncurses curses pdcurses
<jusss> curse是诅咒的意思吧
 * jusss 怎么感觉这两天英语水平有所提高呀
<tryit> iMadper, 用中文注释会不会显得太业余了……
<iMadper> tryit: 就用英文呗.
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<jusss> tryit: 可以考虑用拼音
<iMadper> O0XX: go有没有debug工具啊?
<O0XX> iMadper: go原生支持gdb啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 不是，gdb原生支持go啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 需要编译时加-g? go build -g?
<O0XX> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<O0XX> iMadper: 直接gdb
<iMadper> 赞
<jusss> iMadper: 搜索pop服务器程序，关键字该是啥
<iMadper> jusss: pop server program
<hoxily> pop3?
<jusss> iMadper: 木有搜到要的
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<jusss> hoxily: 别人的dovecot都不配置都能用，我配置了好几次都不能用，不打算用它了
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦草, 找到了
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 抄代码抄多了
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我把server更新了
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在是plain
<freeflying> O0XX: 赶紧搞iOS客户端
<O0XX> freeflying: 不会开发啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 新的配置文件给我一份啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 再学门swift啊
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~ s/Raw/plain/
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 要不我去把server改成raw的?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不然看不了djy啊
<O0XX> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> O0XX: 我都行, 看你
<O0XX> iMadper: tunnel是plain?
<O0XX> iMadper: 还是不行啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 要pull是吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: 口以了
<iMadper> O0XX: 要plain还是raw?
 * iMadper 现在你知道在client端设置tunnel, 然后server端通配的好处了吧, to O0XX 
<O0XX> iMadper: lz4
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个能用不？
<iMadper> O0XX: 能用啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 里面有我精妙的设计啊, 怎么会不能用啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就这个吧，又小又能看djy
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂. 我去改server
<onlylove> djy是啥
<iMadper> O0XX: done
<iMadper> 丁家宜
<O0XX> iMadper:
<O0XX> iMadper: 怎么陪？
<iMadper> O0XX: s/plain/lz4/
<iMadper> O0XX: 总是天怒人怨的, 没啥好看的啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 可以，这个lz4真的快，快出翔
<iMadper> O0XX: 错觉吧
<jzp113> 哎哎
<O0XX> iMadper: 没
<jzp113> 有人知道simjava吗
<jzp113> 什么模拟事件
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<O0XX> iMadper: 真的快
<O0XX> iMadper: 你没感觉？
<O0XX> iMadper: 我这真有感觉
<iMadper> O0XX: 看youtube没快
<iMadper> O0XX: 看djy快很多
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说, 公司里拿个盒子连接wifi之后, 开client, 然后别人用盒子的地址做sock5代理, 盒子撑得住嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 应该没问题吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个东西对计算要求不高吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 压缩解压, 难说
<iMadper> O0XX: 搞一个造福一下同事? 反正我120刀呢
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<jiero> iMadper:  都结婚了。你什么时候？
<iMadper> jiero: 你难道不应该先问自己这个问题吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 我认可了，当有人能打动我的时候，我仍然会努力。
<jiero> iMadper: 哈，说起来不能算努力
 * jiero 还是孤老算了
 * jusss dovecot终于搞定了，
 * alvin_rxg zzZZZ
 * jusss postfix+dovecot 已经能用了，当然都是没用ssl的那种
<jusss> 感觉证书这个现在还没搞明白
<iMadper> O0XX: https://orchestrate.io/  我有三年的这个. 感觉可以搞点儿什么
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Database as a Service (DBaaS) | NoSQL with One REST API
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个就是数据库吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 土豪值得买啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 口以啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 土豪该买啥
<iMadper> O0XX: rails搞起?
<O0XX> iMadper: rails
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 难道继续go
<iMadper> o0
<O0XX> iMadper: 我不会rails...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也不会!
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 要不rust?
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉用rust就是在自己坑自己
<O0XX> iMadper: rust...
<O0XX> iMadper: dart?
<iMadper> O0XX: dart是前端
<iMadper> O0XX: 我还确实想用dart写前段
<O0XX> iMadper: nodejs
<iMadper> O0XX: no!
<iMadper> O0XX: 不要!
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 从12.04升级到14.04后，网络不能访问，请高手帮忙看看，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464681 我用的是笔记本，DELL，双系统(WIN7和ubuntu)，win7能正常上网，12.04之前也没有任何问题，无线有线都OK 升级到14.04后，能正常识别无线信号，有线插入后也能
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  22:50
<wujie> 有人么
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  22:53
<iMadper> wujie: 有人怎么样? 没人怎么样?
<wujie> 怎么了，
<wujie> 我想问问，ubuntu为什么不兼容安卓
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这个……  http://uploadpie.com/iXFBh
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去呗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说是 Raum hannover，应该是在旁边的 Braunschweig
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是 Geschäftsführerin 给我发的……真的假的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是个猎头
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: auronik 这公司搜了一下，不是猎头。不过也可能是猎头操作她的账户发的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是猎头
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, dienstleister
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  Auronik 公司是做软件项目的啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你去看看什么叫Dienstleister
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般自己有项目 也有可能没有项目
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很多都是给别的公司介绍人
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就是有自己的项目的 Dienstleister... 网站上介绍的几个项目都是跟汽车导航，汽车自动化有关的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 记住是auronik service gmbh
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xing 上边看了下，这家伙是做 HR 的.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, != auronik gmbh
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, auronik service gmbh 是猎头
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这下边三个 http://www.auronik.de/impressum/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Impressum
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说白了就是拿着你的档案  给别的公司  之后你要和猎头签合同 之后再去客户公司签合同
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在德国很常见
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该是了……。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般一个项目有可能6个月到1年
<alvin_rxg> Die Auronik Services GmbH ist als 100prozentige Tochter der Auronik GmbH für die Abwicklung von *Dienstleistungen* gemäß Arbeitnehmerüberlassungsgesetz (AÜG) in Deutschland zuständig.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，做完了走人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有可能你运气好 那个公司爱上了你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你就能成为正式员工了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 写个邮件问下  是否有这种可能
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 晚上再说。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 就是外包嘛
<iMadper> 劳务输出
<alpha080> 郁闷了，假冒学生申请github的大礼包失败了。。。
<cliier> 有人不？
<^k^> cliier:点点点.  00:48
<cliier> 想请教一个问题呢
<cliier> 我这边把 /home 分区在安装的时候貌似挂载错了，挂载到/分区了，现在能有办法改回去不？
<jiero> knownbad:  哈，一步一步的。我的目的是提升生产力，我应该从推进创造娱乐开始，还是？
<knownbad> 找个女孩增产报国。
<jiero> 没兴趣啊。。。。
<jiero> 女孩啥的
<jiero> 国家什么的，消亡就好了
<knownbad> 也行。
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐早早来上班了？
<jiero> roylez:  有没有不吸引人的游戏？就是可以放在那里让它自己玩，有时候你想参与就参与
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04LTS软件升级后无法使用ibus-sunpinyin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464682 表现在，不能使用ctrl+space切换到sunpinyin，也不能通过鼠标点击使用sunpinyin。现在换成ibus-pinyin了，可以用。 怎么能让sunpinyin起作用？还有，ibus-pinyin跟sunpinyin区别在哪呢？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 haideiyaoyonghuming — 2014-10-08 23:50
<jusss> 大家早上好
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  08:50
<jusss> ^k^: 还是你好
<Router2> jusss 真没得玩了啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小气  : 小气的甲父亲刚过世,想找个道士超渡亡魂。道士索价一千元,甲杀价成八百元,道士也同意了。于是道士诵曰:"请魂上东天啊,上东天。"甲奇道:"为何不是上西天?"道士说:"一千元上西天,八百元只能到东天！ "甲无奈,只好同意付一千元。道士便改口:"请魂上西天啊
<^k^>  ─> ,上西天。"这时棺材□传来甲父亲的骂声:"你这不孝子,为了区区两百块,害我跑来跑去。"  
<freeflying> imtxc: 哪里去下美剧啊
<^k^> jusss, .. 休息一下 ..  09:18
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 都市发布：历时五年，终成正果：Lvbuntu 12.04.5 LTS Release 2014.10.08硬盘版制作完成 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464685 关注ubuntu很久了，自己折腾打包汉化。对比i386及x86_64对软件的支持，以及12.04.5和14.01.1比对，最后决定基于ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso进行中文化并增加
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 都市发布：历时五年，终成正果：Lvbuntu 12.04.5 LTS Release 2014.10.08硬盘版制作完成 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464686 关注ubuntu很久了，自己折腾打包汉化。对比i386及x86_64对软件的支持，以及12.04.5和14.01.1比对，最后决定基于ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386.iso进行中文化并增加
<roylez> freeflying: 电视猫上面不够看么？海盗湾没听说么
<freeflying> roylez: 好多没有了
<freeflying> roylez: 海盗湾是啥
<Router2> freeflying eztv.it
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* EZTV - TV Torrents Online (@ eztv.it)
<yunfan> 叫兽怎么还没来
<iMadper> qiao: 帮我看一眼哈
<qiao> iMadper: 恩～
<iMadper> qiao: 如果在, 我就过去拿一趟
<jusss> freeflying: www.ed2000.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ED2000资源共享,电驴下载,eD2k,BT种子 (@ ed2000.com)
<jusss> freeflying: 还有yyets
<freeflying> Router2: jusss thanks
<freeflying> iMadper: 今早收到两笔航班延误险赔款
<freeflying> iMadper: 今年赔了四次了
<qiao> iMadper: 还没有。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你办的新卡 ？
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 我今年都没飞四次...
<iMadper> qiao: 昂
<qiao> iMadper: 吊～
<freeflying> iMadper: 还是不飞的好啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 只求remote
<iMadper> freeflying: 有好岗位记得惦记着我
<huntxu> iMadper: 帝都土著还飞毛线
<huntxu> roylez: 回归渣，你啥时候回去
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... 穷啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 你升级了iOS8没
<iMadper> freeflying: 用了很久了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不稳定, 等8.1再升级吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 秒退特别严重
<huntxu> iMadper: 还能降回去？
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道诶
<huntxu> iMadper: 等8.1再升级的意思不是说你降回去了然后等8.1再升么 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 我是让候总等8.1, 反正马上就出来了
<freeflying> iMadper: 我双击Home, 不显示favorite contacts
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 我的显示
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的ipad显示，iphone不显示
<freeflying> iMadper: 没得选择啊，入手就是i)S8
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 不知道为啥...
<iMadper> qiao: https://education.github.com/pack/offers 快去申请
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Sign in · GitHub
<iMadper> qiao: 好赞
<jeffrey4l> 求edu邮箱 。。。
<iMadper> jeffrey4l: 我们学校邮箱是终身的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Wifi 断网后无法再重连 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464687 我的笔记本在开机连上 wifi 过段时间由于信号不稳定断网后，无法再次重连。已做如下尝试均无效： 1. 注销 2. 重启 networking 服务 3. 关闭重新开启硬件开关 我现在只能重新启动才能再次联网。 谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢帮忙！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinsuiyuer — 2014-10-09 10:14
<qiao> iMadper: school-issued email ？
<iMadper> qiao: 你们学校的邮箱就行
<qiao> iMadper: 早就没有这个邮箱了。。
<iMadper> qiao: github认edu.cn的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国教育和科研计算机网CERNET (@ edu.cn)
<iMadper> qiao: 毕业就注销了? 不厚道啊
<qiao> iMadper: 恩。。毕业后那个邮箱就登不上去了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你的可以？
<iMadper> qiao: 必选
<iMadper> qiao: 我们入学时承诺终身使用了, 不限空间
<jeffrey4l_> 好学校
<whitemoon> iMadper: 好学校
<iMadper> jeffrey4l_: whitemoon: 潍坊轻工学院
<qiao> iMadper: 好学校
<iMadper> qiao: lol~
<freeflying> Router2: jusss 原来我还有torrentday的账号 :D
<freeflying> iMadper: ipad上咋看nas里的视频
<iMadper> freeflying: 你的nas有ipad的软件啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在的nas都是靠这种软件的
<whitemoon> freeflying: 买个盒子客厅看吧
<whitemoon> freeflying: xbmc
<jeffrey4l_> freeflying, http://www.zhihu.com/question/20879424
<^k^> jeffrey4l_: ⇪ 如何在 iPad 上访问并且播放 Windows 或者 NAS 的 SMB 共享视频？ - 知乎
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用VMware Workstation 9安装的Ubuntu 12.04上不了网，求助。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464688 我在VMware Workstation 9安装Ubuntu 12.04，网络采用桥接的方式，电脑的无线网络是校园EDU，Ubuntu 12.04设置的虚拟IP没有和电脑的IP冲突，可是Ubuntu 12.04就是上不了网，大家帮帮我解
<^k^>  ─> 决一下这个问题，我都纠结好几天了。。。。。。。 左边是Ubuntu 12.04的网络连接情况，上面显示“已连接 …
<jusss> iMadper: 为什么现在突然这么多学生优惠政策，github digitalocean
<jusss> 以前我还是学生时怎么木有
<iMadper> jusss: 你去问他们啊
<jusss> 我毕业了，他们都冒出来了，
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 有大神能成功wine 光之子（child of light）么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464689 如题，解决了问题教教我。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuai3352 — 2014-10-09 10:22
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的拉卡拉在手机上咋不能刷卡呢
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 自己弄拉卡拉能干嘛？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 新晋dd，我有问题问你
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我用dailybuild的netinstall装机，为啥提示没有可以安装的kernel，要我手动安装
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不知道哎
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那我怎么手动安装
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我叛逃mac了。现在装debian都是手动debootstrap的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你别用那么新的安装其啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 新机器，你让我怎么bootstrap
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 用老安装其，安装的时候选专家模式，可以直接装sid
<onlylove> wzssyqa: haswell的硬件
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那么悲催啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: ar8161的网卡
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你网卡都驱动不起来，你给我讲装sid
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 试试testing的安装器，别用sid的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 就是debian-testing-netinstall好么
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 谁让你买这么变态的机器
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那就别用netinstall啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你现在给我找个不是haswell的机器！
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 下一代就要出来了，你还给我扯旧机器，你就一用二手的命
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 还信用卡方便啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 下次再遇见，让我揍你顿
<onlylove> wzssyqa: dailybuild只有netinstall
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我去下个weekly的看看吧……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你不知道，我这边就60K的下行，下个iso就是在……我不说了
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 哦，N张卡濠
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 靠关我什么事情。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 拜标准金壕
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你是dd啊，我有安装问题不问你问谁
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 结果你就这样
<wzssyqa> on
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我找aron撤销你资格去
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 问那帮搞安装器的
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我自己也快让安装器搞疯了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 还得chroot？https://wiki.debian.org/DebianYeeloong/HowTo/Install
<^k^> ⇪ ti: DebianYeeloong/HowTo/Install - Debian Wiki
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我靠，你在搞龙芯
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 毛龙芯
<onlylove> wzssyqa: http://max75788.blog.163.com/blog/static/11717629820113219323345/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: VMplayer安装Ubuntu-server无可安装的kernel - 长风笑我的日志 - 网易博客
<jusss> haswell haskell 什么的好混乱
<jusss> onlylove: nvidia的那个型号是什么hask神秘岛
<jusss> 什么的
<onlylove> jusss: haswell，intel的芯片代号，4代i5
<jusss> haskell是一个语言，haswell是intel的4代，
<jusss> onlylove: nvidia有个型号也是什么has什么的
<jusss> titan下一个
<onlylove> jusss: 泰坦完了不是特斯拉还是麦克斯韦的么？
<nicolaspot> 麦克斯韦吧
<nicolaspot>  新架构
<jusss> 对，就是maxwell
<jusss> onlylove: 你看这三个名字 haswell haskell maxwell 像吗
<onlylove> jusss: 一边玩去
<jusss> nicolaspot: 你跟尼古拉斯特斯拉啥关系
<jusss> onlylove: 他们都是ell结尾，并且都有字母a
<nicolaspot> jusss: 。。。纯粹因为这名字顺口。。
<nicolaspot> 这么一说还是真有点关系的感觉。。。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 问你还不如问壕当当靠谱……
<jusss> onlylove: 除了dovecot还有别的啥pop imap server
<jusss> smtp的那么多 postfix sendmail exim qmail mta-esmtp...
<jusss> 怎么到pop这就只有一个dovecot
<yunfan> onlylove: 无聊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 当然啦。拜壕当当
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你也成dd了
<onlylove> yunfan: 咋了……
<onlylove> jusss: 很多啊
<onlylove> jusss: 不过忘了都
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近很无聊啊
<wzssyqa> jusss: 有一段时间了
<yunfan> 没动力 没前途
<onlylove> yunfan: 你有无聊的时候？
<pocmon> 刚放完假就无聊了
<onlylove> yunfan: 要啥动力，你会没前途？
<Guest68336> 土豪们早
<pocmon> 从WPS网上下载了一个DEB包，安装到一半的时候误操作电脑重启了。开机后WPS已经安装可用，可是在软件管理器里没有WPS，重新安装DEB包显示完成，可还是在软件管理器中找不到WPS
<pocmon> 怎么办？
<onlylove> pocmon: 卸载掉
<pocmon> 软件管理器中没有怎么卸载？
<onlylove> pocmon: dpkg卸载或者新立德卸载
<pocmon> 用命令也说没有这个包信息
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 主要是没目标
<yunfan> 干什么都没劲
<onlylove> yunfan: 找个妹子去吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 和 jiero一起
<pocmon> 有没有办法可以解决这个问题呀？
<onlylove> pocmon: 强制安装
<pocmon> 强制安装过，一样
<onlylove> wzssyqa: testing都到了3.16的kernel了？
<pocmon> 强制安装用什么命令？
<onlylove> pocmon: 强制安装完了再卸载
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 对啊
<pocmon> 我看与我的操作有不同吗？
<onlylove> pocmon: 你都强制安装完了再问我啥命令……
<onlylove> pocmon: 我TM特别想抽你啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 是不是dpkg --force来着？
<pocmon> 呵呵
<jusss> pocmon: 你是arch ? pocmon s/o/a
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 如果你能chroot进去，dpkg -i 就行啊
<pocmon> 我是XUBUNT
<jusss> wzssyqa: 现在debian的iso能用grub2以回环设备挂载的方式安装吗？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我不是很确定那张CD里面有没有kernel，我用的apt
<onlylove> jusss: grub4dos可以加载iso
<jusss> onlylove: grub2呢
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  11:25
<wzssyqa> jusss: 没有试过
<onlylove> jusss: 没试过，不过debian好像要下个hdmedia的kernel还是啥的
<pocmon> ～
<onlylove> jusss: 反正你的要求肯定没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 直接用iso里的vmlinuz和initramfdisk启动会怎么样
<jusss> initramfs
<yunfan> onlylove: 找个妹子 只是把自己陷入更大的无聊和火坑里去
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了，反正ubuntu可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦……那你想做点啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正别像我整天想做点啥一直不做就行
<yunfan> onlylove: 做点有意义 高大上 可持续的事
<yunfan> onlylove: 我爸爸前几天跟我说 一个认识的老板在山里买了个100亩的山 才花了8k
<onlylove> yunfan: 才8K？
<onlylove> yunfan: 100亩？
<onlylove> yunfan: 那拿着那山种树啥的岂不是很划算，说起来，啥样的山，便宜到100亩才8K
<jusss> yunfan: 有意义 高大上 可持续，办个基金会吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 树不是你随便砍的 另外那山在深山 汽车开不到
<yunfan> jusss: 不如搞肯德基 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 汽车开不到……
<yunfan> onlylove: 挺好的不是么 没有人觊觎
<yunfan> onlylove: 我跟我爸爸说下次再有这种事 一定要给我买一个 以后我就可以给人说我名下有100亩地产了
<jusss> yunfan: 你爸真好
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是坏事，主要是用来做什么
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是养鸡啥的
<onlylove> yunfan: 既然不让砍树，那就不能种别的了……
<pocmon> 搞深山CS
<pocmon> 回归野人生活
<jusss> pocmon: 进去出不来了怎么办
<pocmon> 大家进去都穿树叶子
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，飞艇如何，既然汽车进不去
<pocmon> 进去了怎么出来就是开发商的问题了
<pocmon> 反正不能像现在那些开个车就可以到的地方
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以种竹子嘛  挖石头也行啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 弄到个好石头 几十万都有可能 反正才8k 好过我买那个盒子
<onlylove> yunfan: 别说挖石头了……我家里南部乡镇就是挖石头的
<yunfan> onlylove: 飞艇也不便宜 价格要参考东风大货车
<onlylove> yunfan: 建筑用石头
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里很有名的 大理石
<yunfan> 不过我觉得种竹子可以 打野猪也行啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 到时候真能把山头挖掉
<yunfan> 养鸡不都可以么
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们直接炸山？
<onlylove> yunfan: 养鸡的问题是，你咋运出去
<onlylove> yunfan: 挖石头你不炸山你怎么挖
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是说汽车开不进去  三轮电动可以
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且挖石头，最重要的，你用电动三轮运出去么
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算再建个mail list
<yunfan> onlylove: why not?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那电动三轮能运多大石头
<onlylove> yunfan: 5吨？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要说观赏石头，另说
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是建筑用石头，如果不是切割好的，通常都是很大块
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨晚给交行客服打电话，她要我去柜台还美元消费
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概3立方米一个？
<yunfan> onlylove: 当然是观赏的
<onlylove> jusss: 那就去柜台还呗
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你问信用卡壕
<yunfan> onlylove: 谁没事去深山里开采建筑用石头啊 我这里到处都是山
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，那算了，那种小的
<onlylove> yunfan: 考虑到山里会有啥别的东西，其实养鸡啥的也得圈一个大点的场地
<jusss> onlylove: 现在我有一大堆做了开头后面没做的事情，很难坚持做完，又没啥exciting的事
<onlylove> jusss: 那就一件件做完吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 不管多无聊
<onlylove> jusss: 我打算过年回家的时候折腾nv双显卡
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，H20的bios/uefi真烂
<jusss> 那个聊天的程序，客户端的图形化没做，irc-ctrl-shell的进程通信没做还有改irc服务器为自己的，postfix还有一些配置修改，还有dovecot,还有openssl
<onlylove> 你还是先搞定postfix的dovecot和ssl吧
<onlylove> 这个毕竟是现成的
<jusss> onlylove: 还有装个飞信，用上push mail
<onlylove> 或者你愿意搞你那个，你就继续
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在全搞了个开头，然后就没兴趣了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里就有人圈个山养散养的鸡的
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 对了，贝尔金路由那咋回事
<jusss> yunfan: onlylove ,我朋友买了个netcore的路由器，发现个怪事，用tracert出来的全是*,换个路由器就没问题
<yunfan> jusss: 呵呵 最近netcore不是爆出个大后门么 你不看新闻的？
<jusss> onlylove: 上次我朋友那个局域网经常断网事件就是因为有人用了这个netcore的路由器，只要用这个路由器的人一打开网页，就整个局域网断网
<jusss> 一开始我还以为是arpspoof,后来好像不是
<jusss> 不明白怎么搞的
<onlylove> jusss: http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/netis-routers-leave-wide-open-backdoor/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Netis Routers Leave Wide Open Backdoor | Security Intelligence Blog | Trend Micro
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 蓝牙适配器无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464690 在14.04版本上，usb蓝牙适配器始终无法使用 lsusb能看到蓝牙适配器 service bluetooth status能发现已经启动蓝牙服务，且在任务栏出现蓝牙图标 在系统配置中启动蓝牙面板，能点击 “开启/关闭”按钮（但不知道有用
<onlylove> 手动装了个kernel，好用了……难道是sid对vmware不友好？
<O0XX> iMadper: ac真心好用
<O0XX> iMadper: company渣渣
<iMadper> O0XX: 不, company简单.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我要去弄个readme给fwall
<O0XX> iMadper: 等我先写个TODO
<O0XX> iMadper: 然后你把这个TODO完成
<O0XX> iMadper: 一下就2个commit
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 不要
<iMadper> O0XX: 骗commit的事情, 我从来不干
<O0XX> iMadper: 真心赞
<O0XX> iMadper: 全自动
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~ 还是我的好用吧?
<iMadper> O0XX:      (define-key company-active-map (kbd "TAB") 'company-cpmplete-selection)
<iMadper>  
<hoxily> jusss: 也许你可以分析一下你的兴趣来源以及为什么消失。
<pocmon> hoxily, 长期做同一件事，当然会这样
<hoxily> jusss: 或者请旁观者谈谈他们对你做这件事的看法。
<iMadper> O0XX: company 省心啊
<lincan> .
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不知道啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • chromium安装flash出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464691 ubuntu 14.10 64位版 软件中心安装chromium后，使用时提示未安装flash插件， 于是 sudo apt-get install pepflashplugin-installer [sudo] password for abc: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态
<^k^>  ─> 信息... 完成 pepflashplugin-installer 已经是最新的版本了。 然后 sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install sudo：update …
<hexcrypto-0x71> ey guys , i am ex Team Lead of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team , me and The Most High do not like my old team , they are betrayer , We can beleive they hate Us and still act , Our new hacker team is call hexcrypto , i invite anyone to join Us at #hexcrypto , i have all the source code ... . i have enough of betrayer ... . come join me at #hexcrypto if you want to join Us ... . let be famous together with out hatred ... .
<wlxmhls> 我黑了同事的虚拟机
<iMadper> O0XX: (add-hook 'after-init-hook (lambda () (define-key helm-map (kbd "<tab>") 'helm-execute-persistent-action)))
 * lincan wlxmhls 怎么黑的 ：）
<wlxmhls> 知道他的root密码
<hightall> ...
<hightall> 你真牛X
 * hightall 晕倒
<O0XX> iMadper: 我删了我的company看一下啊
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<jusss> iMadper: 那个黑客队伍又来了
<onlylove> firefox标签关不掉了！
<iMadper> jusss: ???
<jusss> iMadper: <hexcrypto-0x71> ey guys , i am ex Team Lead of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team , me
<jusss> O0XX: 我去交行的atm机转账给交行的信用卡，竟然提示交易密码错误。。。根本就木有让我输入密码呀，难道跟我取消信用卡的交易密码有关？
<hexcrypto-0x71> hi chong wen
<jusss> hexcrypto-0x71: foreigner?
<onlylove> jusss: http://mozilla.com.cn/post/66511/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ firefox 31.0经常出现标签页关不了？ - Firefox火狐中文社区
<onlylove> jusss: 这个，你遇到过没
<hexcrypto-0x71> hey guys , i am ex Team Lead of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team , me and The Most High do not like my old team , they are betrayer , We can beleive they hate Us and still act , Our new hacker team is call hexcrypto , i invite anyone to join Us at #hexcrypto , i have all the source code ... . i have enough of betrayer ... . come join me at #hexcrypto if you want to join Us ... . let be famous together with out hatred ... . , Our temporary website is h
<hexcrypto-0x71> ttp://hexcrypto.wordpress.com ... .
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 感觉很好
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper  好久不踢人，现在有感觉了？
<iMadper> jiero: 好就不ban人, 踢人还是经常地
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<jusss> onlylove: win7 x64 rtm firefox 32.0.3 没遇到过你这种情况
<jiero> lainme:  今天喝了一杯凉的，又恶心受不了了。果然我体质不好。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 踢人是为了频道好 所以是大好
<onlylove> jusss: 不行，我连续好几个版本都有这问题
<onlylove> jusss: 不能稳定复现而已
<jusss> onlylove: 我从mozilla.org下的
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Home of the Mozilla Project — Mozilla (@ mozilla.org)
<yunfan> onlylove: 等你能稳定复现 你就等于是找到原因了
<onlylove> jusss: 我从ftp.mozilla.org下的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在不能开了，开新的都关不掉
<onlylove> yunfan: 除非关掉firefox
<whitemoon> onlylove: firefox 版本搞死了..
<yunfan> who cares? i use chrome onlylove
<whitemoon> onlylove: ctrl+w
<onlylove> whitemoon: 不好用
<whitemoon> onlylove: win7用国产吧
<onlylove> whitemoon: tm和系统没关系
<whitemoon> onlylove: 用theworld6
<jusss> onlylove: 我下的在线安装包
<onlylove> whitemoon: 那个慢
<onlylove> jusss: 有区别么！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手小白请教可以卸的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464692 如题，安装了xubuntu自带的很多软件哪些是可以卸的哪些是不能卸的，卸过一次没法进系统了，谁能说说呀，我的要求不高能上网有图形界面就行， 统计信息: 发表于 由 沙鸥007 — 2014-10-09 12:57
<jusss> onlylove: 有，区别就是，人品
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在用seamonkey
 * adam_magic_pack 求MX4 mini 移动合约版
<jusss> onlylove: 还seamonkey吧，我ff就翻-墙时用用
<onlylove> jusss: 卡
<whitemoon> jusss: 我也是
<jusss> onlylove: 我4g内存不卡
<onlylove> jusss: 把你的内存给我吧，
<jusss> onlylove: 大部分时期都是ie9,蓝屏了2次，更新好几次sp1失败，ie11无望了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 给我吧
<onlylove> jusss: 傻，手动下载
<whitemoon> onlylove: firefox也算是笨重的browser了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我的手机连8小时都撑不了，电池就用光了
<onlylove> whitemoon: 现在就没轻便的好么
<jiero> whitemoon: 没有不笨重的。
<jusss> onlylove: 一开始就是手动下的，更新了2个小时失败
<whitemoon> onlylove: greenbrowser
<jusss> onlylove: 现在自动更新还是失败
<jiero> whitemoon: 除非你把 google apple 和 microsoft 三家打倒。
<jiero> whitemoon: 。。。
<whitemoon> jiero: 我还用过淘宝浏览器呢,这酸爽~
<jiero> 对了，还要打倒 adobe ，让这几家别推动各自不同的hack。
<jusss> onlylove: 我去atm机用储蓄卡转账给信用卡，竟然提示我密码错误，根本就没有让我输入密码呀？难道跟我取消信用卡交易密码有关？
<onlylove> jusss: 转账只要储蓄卡，不要信用卡
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我的手机快坏了, 有时候卡到接不了电话或者挂不掉电话
<whitemoon> jusss: 现在给信用卡转帐还跑atm阿
<wlxmhls> #linux 频道需要邀请才能进。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  没办法，你赶紧买个iphone6
<onlylove> gekco webkit，还有微软的ie现在就这仨主流核心
<jusss> whitemoon: 没开网银
<jusss> whitemoon: 去信用卡页面转，转了好几次都说系统忙要不就说没签约，擦擦擦，垃圾的网
<jiero> onlylove:  分家了 webkit
<jiero> onlylove:  webkit 2 和 webkit
<jusss> onlylove: 我也就用储蓄卡转的，就是转不了，交行，呵呵
<whitemoon> jusss: 开吧,还是方便为主啊
<jusss> onlylove: 不过我现在还不是正式员工，别的行的卡估计也批不了
<jusss> onlylove: 你尝试过用中键关闭标签了没
<whitemoon> jusss: 支付宝直接转
<jusss> whitemoon: 木有
<onlylove> jusss: 能试的都试过了
<onlylove> jusss: 就是关不了
<jusss> onlylove: 重做系统吧
<jusss> onlylove: 这种东西不知道有木有记录
<onlylove> jusss: 和系统没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> jusss: 关掉浏览器再开就好了
<jiero> onlylove:  我从亚马逊买了 240元的食物，然后亚马逊给我分了3次以上的包裹配送，其中买的4罐黑芝麻糊已经分为3次。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。还是用ie吧
<onlylove> jusss: 卡死！
<Lyric> jusss: 用信用卡就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 你不是一直在强调1g内存跑win7都不卡的吗？
<jiero> Lyric: ！
<whitemoon> onlylove: 下theworld2.8 final
<jiero> 竟然有 Lyric 到这里来玩
<onlylove> jusss: 是的，单独跑系统不卡
<onlylove> jusss: win7开机就800M内存
<onlylove> jusss: winxpsp3开机500
<pocmon> onlylove, 1G跑XP SP3都卡吧
<jiero> roylez:  你有人聊 MAC了。
<onlylove> pocmon: 逗
<onlylove> pocmon: 你跑过？
<jusss> onlylove: 按linus说的，有系统了，没软件有何用
<Lyric> jiero: 来看看
<pocmon> onlylove, 在老赛扬上跑过
<onlylove> 不和你们闲扯，干活去
<jusss> Lyric: 信用卡怎么直接还？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐 有好事儿没?
<whitemoon> onlylove: 下theworld2.4 final 我p4 1G xp 用这个
<onlylove> pocmon: 你在i3上跑过？
<jiero> Lyric:  微信什么时候支持剪裁图片啊？
<jusss> onlylove: theworld浏览器，很好
<Lyric> jiero: 恐怕永远不会支持
<onlylove> whitemoon: 先凑合下吧
<pocmon> jusss, 原来一直用theword，后来问题越来越多
<jusss> pocmon: 我现在木有用过，以前深度的xp ghost版自带theworld
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: 在? 报个bug, 对话中写一个百分号%, 首页预览里显示两个%% (Android 5.4
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 帮我查个邮箱
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: .
<Lyric> jusss: 手机网银还就好了
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 哦？是么
<pocmon> Lyric, 安全吗？手机太容易丢了
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: 我昨天发现的..
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 无法重现，升级到微信 6.0 试试
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: 等我截个图给你看
<Lyric> pocmon: 在安全的网络环境下就可以。
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 我这里微信 6.0 没法重现了
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: android的有6.0了?
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 有了。
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 但是要安装应用宝
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 在应用宝中公测
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: 刚试了一下, 我用web微信那个文件传输重现不出来, 即使是原样的一句话... 可能重现不是那么简单
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: 我等Google Play吧, 关系不大
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 恩
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 鸡蛋渣
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐渣
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 卢瑟
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: =,=
<jiero> Lyric:  应用宝我都是需要装就装一次，然后删掉~
<Lyric> jiero: 嗯，他们的改进空间还很大
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 想想过几天当面看Lennart和Linus互喷就开心
<sou_> ??当面：
<sou_> ：
<sou_> ？
<jusss> Lyric: 没用过手机网银，总感觉把银行和手机挂一起就不安全
<Lyric> jusss: 手机跟PC没有本质区别
<adam_magic_pack> Lyric: 安卓没有一个统一的封闭的市场, 实在是太影响体验了
<jusss> Lyric: 手机有手机卡呀！
<Lyric> adam_magic_pack: 所以我全套 Apple 了
<jiero> Lyric:  什么时候能让 wechat 菜单支持大字体？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: wp有，又怎样
<sou_> 哪有安全这一说啊 都是相对的
<Lyric> jusss: 担心 2G 网络安全性么？有应用层协议保护呢。
<jusss> 所有跟手机卡挂钩的银行，都不开通业务
<jusss> Lyric: 不是网络安全问题，是手机号问题
<jusss> Lyric: 绑定手机号，
<Lyric> jusss: 有网银密码的
<jusss> 讨厌银行绑定手机号，认为不安全
 * iMadper 学生邮箱真是赞. 
<jusss> Lyric: 记不住那么多密码
<Lyric> jusss: PC 上永网银也要输密码
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  那是因为你们受不住诱惑吧。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过我的emacs已经比rubymine写ruby方便了. ruby的内省, 真是让补全容易很多
<jusss> Lyric: 我借记卡没开网银
<jiero> 能装就装的
<jusss> 而且信用卡走visa也不用开国内银联的网银
<Lyric> jusss: 安全和可用之间经常是对立的。要方便就舍弃些安全呗
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 曾经有一个live的edu邮箱, 用完就扔了...
<jusss> .edu域名就是不能随便买吗？org net com都是随便买
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 就跟村里都不愿摘掉 "贫困县" 这个称号一样
<O0XX> iMadper: 还是搞不定啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 嘬.
<iMadper> O0XX: 用company吧.
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 打死不换
<freeflying> O0XX: 快搞个iOS客户端
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^^
<O0XX> freeflying: 求解肉身翻墙
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 同求
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有ios开发者账号啊
<freeflying> O0XX: adam_magic_pack 你们有路子？
<freeflying> iMadper: 你开发好了还不简单啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我没有开发平台啊. 我只有一台惠普笔记本啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 黑苹果啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你可以直接投资移民啊壕猴总
<jiero> freeflying:  你真的可以
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你给我500w美刀吧
<jiero> freeflying:  然后外包工作给 adam_magic_pack  让他也移民
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 美国50万$
<iMadper> freeflying: 太麻烦了啊...
<jiero> freeflying: 你要搬到华盛顿去？同时加入 美国和英国国籍？
<jiero> freeflying: 噢。我忘了美国也不行
<freeflying> iMadper: 换rMBP好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我穷的叮当响啊.
<freeflying> iMadper: 薅贵司羊毛啊
<iMadper> freeflying: how?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://finance.ifeng.com/business/life/20121203/7379134.shtml  25万美元
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 中国富人移民热地圣基茨：6个月拿护照 不用坐移民监_财经_凤凰网
<Chaos`Eternal> helo
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那是富人
<adam_magic_pack> Chaos`Eternal: 好久不见
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: hi
<Chaos`Eternal> yeah
<freeflying> iMadper: anyconnect不是很灵啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 壕侯总都用上anyconnect了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> O0XX: 壕
<freeflying> iMadper: 有时断了，路由没变，得断网才行
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying O0XX 三位壕，去湾湾每天吃饭交通花销大概是多少？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不好用，还是要输密码
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<freeflying> gfrog: anyconnect
<gfrog> freeflying: 你不想输密码我给你做个证书认证的ipsec就完了嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过啥玩意竟然记不住密码？
<freeflying> gfrog: 500NTD起，上不封顶
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 看你怎么吃了, 牛肉面250一晚, 超级超级赞
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 公交15起步, 捷运20多的样子
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 一晚？ 牛肉面是小姐的名字？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 新光三越 中国牛肉面, 250是台币
 * gfrog 湾湾人名儿真奇特
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  gfrog 。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 不是啊，是吃一晚
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这次去没机会进台北啊…… 妈蛋被发配到桃园了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 国父纪念堂每天都有一大堆妹子在练跳舞哦
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那不知道了...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying 这么说一天900TWD吃的还不错了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 帝都的1.5~2倍吧(地铁公交比不了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 嗯，能刷卡的地儿多嘛？需要准备很多现金么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 当时公司给的per diem吃得蛮爽
<gfrog> O0XX: 湾湾刷信用卡安全么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 刷卡地方不多, 商场和711
<O0XX> gfrog: 比国内安全吧... adam_magic_pack ^^^
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那就是得揣一打儿现金喽？
<O0XX> gfrog: 这种问题你得问芯片壕 -> adam_magic_pack
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你都植入芯片了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 得带现金
<O0XX> freeflying: 米国刷卡方便不？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 落地取没问题呗？
<O0XX> freeflying: 不带现金出去行不？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 建议台湾机场换, 比大陆汇率好得多
<O0XX> freeflying: 转换外汇哪家强？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 换？ ATM直接取TWD呗？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 对方可能有手续费
<O0XX> iMadper: 这次真的搞定了
<freeflying> O0XX: 没有比那地更方便得了
 * gfrog 艹，虽然忙到爆，还尼玛得去看看穷游攻略
<O0XX> freeflying: 租赁汽车哪家强？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 带$过去换TWD
<freeflying> O0XX: priceline上直接找deal
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，那明天进趟城换点$
<freeflying> O0XX: 我是用的avis.cn，之前有deal, 很划算
<O0XX> freeflying: 银联取款方便不？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 安飞士租车AVIS|安飞士租车AVIS-国际国内租车首选,租车就来安飞士租车官网 (@ avis.cn)
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 人民币也可以啊!!!
<gfrog> ad
<freeflying> O0XX: 不方便，尽量刷卡
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 汇率也比中行的好很多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你说带$去啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 台湾机场良心
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你不是$$壕么
<O0XX> freeflying: 赞..那就不带现金出去了
<freeflying> O0XX: 除了加油不方便，其它没啥可用现金的地方
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 接济我50刀？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那好吧，那就机场兑换站就好呗？ UK兑换站超级坑
<freeflying> O0XX: 最好准备些
<freeflying> O0XX: 100块足够了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 么得$$，都换￥￥了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 目前手里没有USD 只有EURO
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 建议你取20张一美刀
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你的都换了？
<gfrog> freeflying: HK那里呢？ 需要带港纸过去么？ 还是落地换？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 嗯 就220euro
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 都取出来了
<jusss> O0XX: 去银行兑换美元，手续费高吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 带上点吧，我都是过去取
<gfrog> O0XX: 你去米帝？ 嘛时候？
<gfrog> freeflying: 也是机场ATM？
<jusss> 收点美元，会不会升值呀
<freeflying> gfrog: 随便啊，我是香港的卡啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，你是壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 跟壕有半毛钱关系
<O0XX> gfrog: 月底
<freeflying> gfrog: 你入gopro4吧，三出给我
<gfrog> freeflying: 有HK卡的壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕，HK的中行或者招行神马的，可以0储蓄开张借记卡么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚发布爆贵，买不起啊……
<freeflying> gfrog: 招行要1wHKD
<gfrog> freeflying: 要求真不低，还不如帝都见证开卡呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 见证也是要的
<gfrog> freeflying: 也要1wHKD？ 啧啧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 1W免年费, 有金卡就可以开户
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 小招金卡？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 然
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 一卡通金卡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 不过现在工资换了，办HK卡也没意义了哈……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 是啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 中信金卡网上转账还收费
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 充值到支付宝, 支付宝钱包转账
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 支付宝充值能通过拉卡拉不
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 能 有手续费好像
 * adam_magic_pack 还好工行免费送二代U盾
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu系统备份与恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464693 ubuntu系统很方便，windows下面有ghost，在ubuntu linux下面虽然没有ghost，但备份还原的方法还算简单，系统自带的tar工具就是最好用的！ 下面来看怎么用最简单的命令来给系统做备份。 打开终端程序，如gnome-ter
<^k^>  ─> minal等，直接进入字符界面也很好。 1.进入根用户： Code: sudo su 2.打包"/"分区 Code: tar -cvpf /media/sda7/ubuntu_disk_ …
<iMadper> freeflying: 是的...
<O0XX> freeflying: adam_magic_pack iMadper 搞点美刀哪家强？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你没有美刀了?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 没了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 高点都换了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 要不你取出来, 我和 O0XX 直接买了就好了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我的美刀11月下旬到账
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> 如之奈何
 * O0XX 额，转换货币哪家强？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 随便吧, 看了下中行和招商的汇率, 招商竟然好点
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你换几十美元汇率差不超过几块人仔的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 不过还是推荐中行, 中行有零钞!!!
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 招商一般最小就是100欧, 中行5欧的管够
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你还有$$存款？ 壕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你还有$$存款？ 壕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: gfrog http://imagebin.org/321367
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: ^^ 快看 穷死了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ps的真像
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 真的, 不带骗人的
 * adam_magic_pack 所有储蓄卡里的钱加起来是0
 * O0XX 负资产飘过
 * gfrog 负资产飘过
 * iMadper 负资产飘过
<O0XX> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> O0XX: ??
<O0XX> iMadper: ???
<O0XX> > "?" * 100
<iMadper> O0XX: ????
<^k^> O0XX: "????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????" => https://eval.in/203371
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 中银香港和招商香港一卡通哪个好?
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 涉及到外汇, 除了中行都是渣渣啊
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 奶要去香港?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这俩在北京就可以开户
<O0XX> iMadper: https://github.com/meepo这是谁？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: meepo (Meepo) · GitHub
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 中行要存款么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 王老吉
<iMadper> O0XX: 以前跟我一起打dota的.
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不知道啊 这不问金融大额 O0XX 呢么
<iMadper> O0XX: 请叫我 平安堂
<iMadper> O0XX: 可以叫你 夏桑菊
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 擦，你们这个名字啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你想想, 别人跟我们打, 我们五个全是凉茶的名字
<iMadper> O0XX: 多给力
<O0XX> iMadper: 你们开5人黑吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<iMadper> O0XX: 来开坑吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 凸
<O0XX> iMadper: 没新坑
<iMadper> O0XX: 坑多好办事
<iMadper> O0XX: 我emacs都配好了, 然后没坑, 不合适啊
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://www.e-investingguide.com/2011/12/hk-bank-account/
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 炒美股、港股必备 – 在中国大陆如何开香港银行账户？ - 美股投资指南 – 网上美股开户其实很简单
<O0XX> iMadper: lz4这个看有土鳖也挺快
<iMadper> O0XX: 可能不会
<iMadper> O0XX: 你错觉吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 没有，我昨天在家特别明显
<O0XX> iMadper: 家里网慢
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<iMadper> O0XX: 一大卖点?
<O0XX> iMadper: 昂
<adam_magic_pack> http://gb.cmbchina.com/gate/gb/hk.cmbchina.com/Notice/Detail.aspx?guid=03f186e9-a37e-47e4-a9a1-53f9844ca8b6
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 招商银行 -- 有关“香港一卡通”芯片卡换卡致客户的通知
<O0XX> iMadper: 开个如逼坑？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不然开什么坑?
<iMadper> O0XX: 继续go也行
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过ruby开发进度快一些吧?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41375
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Systemd 217将引入新的控制台守护程序
<onlylove> systemd管得太宽了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: systemd实际上目标是统一Linux发行版, 我表示支持
<jiero> 中国美国电影好无聊，各种无信任
<jiero> 懒得去想不信任别人的解决方案
<whitemoon> gfrog: 中信 银联取款啊 每天免3笔手续费
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7和Ubuntu12.04双系统，Ubuntu无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464695 大家好，我之前在Windows7下用U盘安装14.04，将free space分成四块分别挂载/boot, /, swap和/home，将Linux的启动引导放在/boot分区，用easybcd新建一个引导后，开机时有win7和Ubuntu两个启动项，都能够正常启
<^k^>  ─> 动。 今天我把14.04卸载了，用相同的方法安装12.04，win7可以正常启动，但是ubuntu无法正常启动，无错误提示 …
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 土壕4天六百欧, 我7天两百欧, 差距啊!!!!
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 他去阿姆斯特丹了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，skyteam哪家比较值得暂积分？
<gfrog> skyteam哪家比较值得攒积分？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥意思
<onlylove> wzssyqa: netinstall里面明明有kernel包，不知为啥装不上……
<gfrog> freeflying: skyteam的积分放哪家比较合适？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 国航
<yunfan> apec帝都又放假6天  额
<freeflying> gfrog: 南航
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们可放假？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚星空的扔美联航明显比国航好啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 没通知
<gfrog> freeflying: 南航刷金也要很多里程吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你喜欢信任别人 就看看贵国嘛
<adam_magic_pack> 在京中央和国家机关、事业单位和社会组织，北京市机关、事业单位和社会团体
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是说盛京是东航的基地吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 企业是根据自身情况
<gfrog> freeflying: 南航
<onlylove> yunfan: 我希望apec完事以后google能正常
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 南航是天合联盟吧
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 考虑到外企嘛  所以问问
<freeflying> gfrog: 那就南航啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 东航有一些，南航是基地
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 正腐鸡关
<adam_magic_pack> 哦 就说的天合联盟....
<yunfan> onlylove: 扯淡呢
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 南航
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 他不是在问skyteam
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 被你这么一写 还真的觉得乖乖的 天合联盟 很像黑社会啊
<adam_magic_pack> http://money.163.com/14/1009/13/A849BTBO002524SO.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 武汉数十人打砸加油站 开挖掘机砸毁8间办公室_网易财经
<iMadper> 蓝翔出来的吧
<O0XX> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1449651
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【蓝翔洗脑广告】挖掘机技术哪家强？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<yunfan> 挖掘机v5
<yunfan> 不过学挖掘机不如学火箭组装啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/85d2e097gw1el3ogieityj20bk0b3jsh.jpg
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我只能说，我对systemd持保留意见
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋晚上请我吃饭啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 并不看好那货
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 看看openssl和bash就知道了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 0_0 你有特殊的过生日技巧
 * iMadper 可作陪  cc freeflying adam_magic_pack 
<WhiteMoOn> http://game.china.com/zh_cn/psp/emu/11066890/20081016/15139781.html
<^k^> WhiteMoOn: ⇪ PS模拟游戏：开挖机--psp
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 啥叫特殊的过生日技巧啊
<iMadper> java/flash还不是三天两头的爆漏洞?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 请不请啊
<yunfan> systemd既然烂 为毛debian居然会选他
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 一般人过生日是请别人吃饭, 你是要求别人请你
<freeflying> iMadper: O0XX 都可以作陪的 adam_magic_pack
 * iMadper freeflying 赛高, 支持 freeflying 
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 不是省了你买礼物吗
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  原来过生日是请别人啊？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你妹，写毛的org
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  我一直以为过生日是被别人请的。
<iMadper> O0XX: org简单
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 正好我给你拿sim卡去
<iMadper> O0XX: md的话, emacs默认不支持, 我还得配置一个
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 窝又不去米国
<yunfan> 过生日就是被人桶一刀
<jiero> yunfan:  过生日从来就是要联系母亲的。
<yunfan> jiero: 我过生日是自己买蛋糕
<jiero> iMadper: 好无聊啊 youku 的会员
<jiero> yunfan:  从18岁开始我是那样
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个文件, 就知道多简单了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4ca9b00fgw1ejw25jv984j20zk0k00u9.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/hamo/fwall/master/README.org
<^k^> ⇪ ti: security-policy=default-src 'none' ; type=text/plain; charset=utf-8 ; encoding=gzip ; 长度=560.00 B
<jiero> yunfan:  18岁的时候蛋糕是18元，现在的蛋糕是 180元。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<iMadper> jiero: 现在蛋糕也就几十吧...
<yunfan> jiero: 80的也不错
<yunfan> iMadper: 你跟
<yunfan> iMadper: 你跟jiero怎么能比
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为upstart更烂
<jiero> iMadper yunfan  只是夸张夸张
<yunfan> onlylove: upstart不是ubuntu搞的？
<jiero> iMadper yunfan 如果在深圳买，真的是 180元。。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 非氢化奶油的贵 200+
<onlylove> yunfan: 是啊……
<qiao> e
<yunfan> onlylove: debian之前难道用的upstart?
<adam_magic_pack> qiao: 拜首席
<onlylove> yunfan: systemd已经有分支了
<O0XX> iMadper: 弱暴
 * O0XX 求被请客吃饭
<qiao> adam_magic_pack: 拜 壕 ～
<onlylove> yunfan: debian之前是sysV
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你要闹革命?
<O0XX> onlylove: uselessd?
<onlylove> O0XX: 是的
<jusss> onlylove: digitalocean上的debian有/etc/init/，不知道是不是upstart
<onlylove> jusss: 你是不是傻……谁家linux没有这目录
<onlylove> jusss: debian就没用过upstart
<jusss> onlylove: ???
<onlylove> jusss: 我这边jessie上也有/etc/init
<jiero> iMadper: 原来四海一家不是那么贵啊，能做到108一人。
<iMadper> jiero: 108一个人还不贵??!!
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 纯windows xp引导linux，使用grub4dos直接引导grub2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464696 其实很简单，安装好grub4dos后，在menu.lst加入如下命令就可以： Code: title grub2 of Linux find --set-root /grub/i386-pc/core.img kernel /grub/i386-pc/core.img 或者 Code: title grub2 of Linux find --set-root /grub/core.img ke
<^k^>  ─> rnel /grub/core.img 统计信息: 发表于 由 wolfreka — 2014-10-09 15:16
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕，咱晚上去那里吃啊
<jiero> iMadper:  我家在潍坊外出吃，平均一人都能到60
 * iMadper 给跪
<O0XX> http://www.epochtimes.com/gb/14/10/9/n4267696.htm%E6%B1%9F%E6%B3%BD%E6%B0%91%E8%A6%81%E9%99%A4%E6%8E%89%E4%B9%A0%E8%BF%91%E5%B9%B3%E6%9C%80%E9%9A%90%E7%A7%98%E5%86%85%E5%B9%95.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 江泽民要除掉习近平最隐秘内幕 | 罢课 | 香港 | 梁振英 | 大纪元
<jiero> iMadper: 跪啥？
<jiero> iMadper: 我要吃多元维生素了。补充营养
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 可怜的蛤蟆
<iMadper> 发个笑话, 竟然被kick了...
 * jiero 今天又去了 iF设计大奖展览  深圳工业展览馆 仍然是一人没有，终于不用认证了哈。
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 当有一天你起床发现，连接个 freenode 都他妈要翻墙的时候，再来看笑话吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 详情？没人？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 除了我之外，就警卫和工作人员，两层楼共4人
<jusss> iMadper: arch有/etc/init/吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 只要是免费的展览就没人
<iMadper> jusss: 不用arch.
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 可能是星期四吧，大家都没空
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 路上一堆一堆的人看书喝咖啡
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 展馆外？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 大家都喜欢花钱。
<jusss> onlylove: 我很久以前说我有/etc/init/，还在这被人喷了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 嗯。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 不差这一个
<jusss> onlylove: 那时我还在用ubuntu 10.10 upstart
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 以前是有的，小胖子
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 比关山月艺术馆人还少~那里至少我碰到了8~9个人。
<jiero> hamo:  终于到了黑毛时间
<jusss> alvin_rxg: so这个/etc/init/现在是啥
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 国内现在搞艺术的都没啥人的。
<iMadper> hamo: 还是这个名字好听
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 艺术本无用
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 跟 systemd 相关的。我的机器已经 offline  了。回去可能帮你看看
<jusss> 每次打/etc/init.d得达到.才能tab,真恶心
<alvin_rxg> cc jusss
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 说明国内温饱还没满足。不然就诊的是 温饱足而思淫欲
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  不是温饱问题拉，根本就是教育问题。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 文化问题
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 深圳都没解决温饱问题。你信么。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 说到底也是温饱。上层的有钱的人，他们的子女啥的很多都是修养很高的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 信。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ...  我不认识上层的人。不知道啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上层的人好
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 毕竟走在大街上能看到的，都是普通民众，更何况深证有那么多外来人口。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你在澳洲应该是接触过很多的吧。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  怎么会。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大清早就在这里蛋逼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，蛋疼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不怕教授捅你菊花啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我几乎不和中国人打成一片。。。我没啥朋友
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 偷偷的，咱不给教授知道。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 厉害  我都是当着我们头儿的面聊irc
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没上层的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 彼此彼此，我经常交流的中国人也就两三个。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 头儿坐你对面？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  上层是什么？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 经济 + 思想
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我这儿学校，从国内来的土豪太多了。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不懂。见过，但是和我生活方式极度不同。追求目标极度不同。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 抱歉，我又回来了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464697 我说过不再用linux系统，但那个win8常年呈中毒状态，我下载好的视频连续剧都被自己弄没了。 好像有人不希望我用win系统似的，不然win8这么新的系统怎么会中毒，虽然是盗版，但这其中一定有一种神秘的东西在
<^k^>  ─> 流淌着。 想是某个神灵，要让我用ubuntu，我是无法抗拒它的意愿的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dadedu — 2014-10-0 …
<iMadper> hamo: fwall还有啥是现在要尽快完成的?
<hamo> iMadper: udp
<iMadper> hamo: 昂.
<iMadper> hamo: 意义不大啊
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 有些话不好说的，你看那谁谁的孩子，上层吧，有钱吧，修养高么？
<jusss> 用ubuntu都要来这是神灵的意愿。。。
<jusss> 我想要用osx这也是神灵的意愿，谁赞助我一台，要求不高，retina屏就行
<jusss> onlylove: 那谁谁的孩子是指王某某吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 李某某
<alvin_rxg> 所谓的好事不出门，坏事传千里
<jusss> onlylove: 这个不知，现在新闻上全是王某某的
<alvin_rxg> 万达不是培养出了个公关天才么
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 就是这个王某某
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 别 某某某的行不…
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 万一被王某某知道了你们私下讨论人家，直接让gfw干了freenode怎么办
<onlylove> jusss: 李某某是很久之前的事情了
<onlylove> jusss: 你没理由不知道
<jusss> <alvin_rxg> iMa****: 当有一天你起床发现，连接个 freenode 都他妈要翻墙的时候，再来看笑话吧
<jusss> onlylove: 那个唱歌的官2代？
<onlylove> jusss: 这不好笑，原来freeBSD被墙过
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 他不是有钱吧
<onlylove> jusss: 他没钱？
<iMadper> freenode的web端也被屏蔽过啊
<jusss> onlylove: 而且放北京也不算官大吧
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的 python 都被墙的咋不说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是啊
<jusss> onlylove: 跟王某某比他差多了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 那个是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在解禁了？ 记得去年就是 python.org 被墙， python.com 没墙
<jusss> onlylove: 大家看他们一家都跟看笑话似的，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 解禁什么
<onlylove> jusss: 但是有钱没钱是相对的，和盖子比都没钱不是
<jusss> onlylove: 那可比不上薄xxx那一家的事
<gebjgd> jusss, 看谁当看笑话？
<jusss> gebjgd: 李某某，某个唱红歌的官2代
<gebjgd> jusss, 哎呀 人家比你过的好
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> gebjgd: 在这里的估计都比我过的好
<gebjgd> jusss, 泡妞  干炮  跑车 样样都不少
<roylez> jusss: 好弟？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是以前， python.org/downloads 在中国是访问不了的。然后 python.org 官方放了个中文的链接在他们的主页上…… python.org/xiazai ……
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以就别看别人笑话了
<jusss> roylez: 那是谁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬死远点
<WhiteMoOn> 我们还是不要讨论这个吧。。都是明文的，小心被墙啊
<gebjgd> roylez, 最近在干嘛
<gebjgd> roylez, 建设澳大利亚？
<roylez> gebjgd: 家里蹲啊
<gebjgd> roylez, 都soho了？
<roylez> gebjgd: 天朝继续啃老
<gebjgd> roylez, 啧啧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我本来要问搜盗版电影用什么软件，但想想还是算了，这么问多不好。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464698 我搜色情电影都是用“种子搜索神奇P2PSearcher”在win系统里，ubuntu里有什么软件可以来搜索下载的。 我也不知道那些种子链接是什么，还有什么网络协议之类的，
<^k^>  ─> 我要看电影。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dadedu — 2014-10-09 15:50
<hamo> roylez: 壕
<roylez> hamo: 卢瑟
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛最近忙啥呢
<hamo> roylez: 打酱油啊
<hamo> roylez: 还有就是忙着re-join
<jusss> roylez: capslock映射成esc加ctrl,这个想法真好
<onlylove> roylez: 卢瑟
<hamo> jusss: 为啥要加esc?
<onlylove> roylez: 啃老的都是卢瑟
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: iMadper 妈蛋, david不想在lp上说backport的事情, sean忽悠我说出去, 妈蛋 擦擦擦
<roylez> hamo: http://www.56.com/u41/v_MTI2NDA1MTY2.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 骗癞蛤蟆的下场 弹幕视频网_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<jusss> roylez: 现在感觉在vi和emacs里操作快多了
<jusss> hamo: vi呀
<roylez> onlylove: 你不啃老是你无能
<hamo> jusss: 加管用？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 出哪去？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 机智.
<hamo> jusss: 映射两个键的话，emacs不能用吧
<jusss> hamo: 当然好使，按一下就释放是esc, 按住再按其它键是ctrl
<hamo> jusss: 赞
<jusss> hamo: 能用，还很好使用
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 内部讨论, 我们PM让我把别人说的话public出去, 妈的, 阴我
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 不理就得了
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 只当没看见
<jusss> hamo: 看金胖子最新的heroku什么的 lol
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 贵圈真乱
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 求meizu MX4
<hamo> jusss: 啥？
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 求meizu MX4
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 求小号带NFC的MX4
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 你先给我搞个正常的，然后我给你画个nfc
<jusss> hamo: 主席最近的文章上有关于capslock映射成esc加ctrl的
<hamo> roylez: 大湿
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 大湿
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 幸亏你没来
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: hamo: 新邻居  http://www.xad.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Homepage - xAd Website
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还招人么
<hamo> iMadper: 大湿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不知道啊.
<iMadper> hamo: ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没去过HK, 羡慕你
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 毛线，郁闷死
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 让你曲线
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:   没做的事情每个人都很多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 本来4小时的航程，这么飞要飞一整天
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: ?
 * jiero 抱抱 adam_magic_pack
 * jiero 现在不知道干什么了
<onlylove> jiero: 回家吧，别祸害别人家小姑娘了
<jiero> onlylove: 我祸害谁？
<jusss> systemd好不好不敢说，但大家貌似都认为pulseaudio很差
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: https://www.linkedin.com/company/xad-inc  看来招人
<kves> iMadper: ⇪ xAd, Inc | LinkedIn
<epico> jusss, 谁说的？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: view all
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 全是三藩的
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 招中国CEO
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 是没有北京
<iMadper> 你们别着急啊, 过几天看看人家公司的妹子质量怎么样再说跳槽的事情  cc  hamo adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 今天各种饿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你中午吃得少啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我都不饿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 年轻人长身体呢, 你马上就能涨到75kg了
<Guest68336> 。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 贵组现在忙不忙啊?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: pulseaudio 怎么了？
 * iMadper 看了一眼v2ex的招聘版, 50%的在招聘js选手, 49%招聘php, 1%招java/python... 默默地关掉了页面
<qiao> iMadper: 还好，有点忙。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 饿
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我看好多iOS的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 忘了...
<hamo> iMadper: 说了让你看写百万年薪以下的，你不听
<hamo> iMadper: 肯定有
<iMadper> hamo: 开个能让我以后找工作用的到的技术的坑吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 整容
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 好.
<hamo> iMadper: 我觉得折腾了半天补全，都改不了我手打的命运啊
<iMadper> hamo: 为啥?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不知
<hamo> iMadper: 不干活啊
<hamo> iMadper: 我这个项目太多不标准的inc了
<jusss> iMadper: clojure 有招的吗
<iMadper> hamo: lol~
<iMadper> jusss: 有.
<hamo> jusss: avcloud
<hamo> jusss: 他们用clojure
<roylez> iMadper hamo freeflying jusss adam_magic_pack http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/570855
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 信天助学 信天节日宴第十期　2015年元旦节日宴 100元/桌 _公益活动_什么值得买
<roylez> gebjgd: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/570855
<jusss> hamo: so exciting
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那是怎么说的 pulseaudio 很差？
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬来资助下第三世界儿童
<hamo> 因考虑有信仰的朋友将以“节日宴”代替“猪肉宴”并继续保持100元一桌的资助标准。
<iMadper> hamo: 正解.
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 购买链接呢?
<hamo> 赞
<iMadper> hamo: http://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digitalocean/suggestions/5643180-please-consider-a-datacenter-in-toyko
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你是色盲还是不识字？
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Please consider a datacenter in Toyko – Customer Feedback for DigitalOcean
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 网上说的，关于混音
<gebjgd> roylez, 如何资助？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我这儿真没显示
<hamo> iMadper: 很多人因为那100刀被封号的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 看到了
<iMadper> hamo: 为啥...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: source?
<hamo> iMadper: 不知道
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 100... 以前买的时候不是这个价啊
<iMadper> hamo: 被github封号还是被do封号?
<hamo> iMadper: do
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 以前是16，现在说16帐不好算
<iMadper> hamo: 可能用免费的edu邮箱了吧
<hamo> iMadper: 还有免费的edu?
<iMadper> hamo: 有
<iMadper> hamo: 一般都会剔除那些免费的edu邮箱
<hamo> iMadper: 迪奥
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 买买买，100就100
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 好贵...
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋月薪够摆200桌还嫌贵
<jusss> alvin_rxg: https://linuxtoy.org/archives/interview-creater-of-systemd-and-pulseaudio-lennart.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: 采访 Systemd 和 PulseAudio 创始人 Lennart — LinuxTOY
<jusss> 给100刀真多
<jiero> roylez:   100元一桌。其实。2000元买种子和种植法教给20个人。也是没问题的。
<gebjgd> roylez, 支付宝  你让我怎么买
<jusss> 我今天去银行柜台还款，$6.99换成人民币是42.94 才发现真贵
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 2011 年………………
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 看地下菜博士的抨击
<jusss> 虽然菜博士已经不在这了，lol
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 2011 年我当初使用的时候也是需要很多配置修改的。如今 archlinux 上来 puselaudio 直接使用没问题
<jusss> s/这/
<jusss> lol
<roylez> jusss: 汇率6.99?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: microcai 可以忽略掉…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 2011年的时候，我测试过，使用 alsa 的 dmix 混音，在我之前那台差的电脑上单就 dmix 一个程序就耗去 20% cpu。pulseaudio 不到 5%
 * adam_magic_pack AC/DC - Caught With Your Pants Down
<jiero> roylez:  什么时候汇率高，我需要吧美元换成人民币。难道必须是最靠近月初的开盘日么。
<roylez> jiero: ....
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 美元壕
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 啥？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，如果我选了一个中转航班，前半段是skyteam，后半段是oneworld，该咋累积里程啊？俩联盟各算各的？
<jiero> roylez adam_magic_pack 怎么才能通过不不针为一个团体提供优势的服务赚钱。
<alvin_rxg> jusss:  microcai 很多东西都是很激进的…然后又是不配合解决的态度。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是一个喷子
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 当然 你以为呢?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开始和我说c++不好  c好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: +1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2年后 跟我说c++好棒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不会c++的c程序员都是傻逼
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和王垠一样的XX
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋，为毛HK的航空公司都是oneworld的……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 东南亚的廉价航空都没联盟的你不说
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他现年几岁啦。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道
<gebjgd> Administrator, win党好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我怀疑20不到。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你说的是心里年龄？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也可以。
<adam_magic_pack> alvin_rxg: gfrog 我见过微菜真人..
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 如何
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 描述下
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 真人反而平和一些 =,=
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 那就好
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 不然估计他也在帝都混不下去
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 只记得他妹子的咸鸭蛋黄炒土豆丝真好吃
<alvin_rxg> >.<°!
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 这点追求
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 能吃？
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 是没混下去, 炒了两三个老板 现在据说在日本 cc yunfan ?
<freeflying> gfrog: 你咋选这么纠结的啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋壕，定好吃饭时间地点没啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 有联盟的, 公司的打折机票也累积不了多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 因为通行证有效期就5天
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 0_0
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 渣渣
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我去UK竟然是100%累计的……
<freeflying> gfrog: 台湾得？
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 不是吧
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋壕，定好吃饭时间地点没啊
<freeflying> lol
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 是这样, 第一次是因为办公室有人抽烟 他直接投诉到CEO级别....
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 不过那次去蹭饭感觉比网上平和
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> gfrog: 奇葩啊，之前都是给15天啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，这次神经病了
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，我都没时间去taipei了，只能在taoyuan撅着
<adam_magic_pack> 15天的路过
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你是自由行
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 好屌
<hamo> gebjgd: 这你都知道
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 总之确实思路比较独特, 但是咸鸭蛋黄炒土豆的好感让我不计较这些
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 谁在日本？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 微菜某次跟我说他在日本
<jusss> roylez: $6.99 == 人民币42.94 汇率6块多
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 去旅游吧  不过浙江人去日本的挺多的 我上次得到他的消息是全家在他老婆舅那
<gebjgd> hamo, 节操
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你喜欢的是他的妹子吧
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他妹子很一般啊
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我对咸鸭蛋黄很热爱, 他妹子真心没印象了...
<gfrog> freeflying: HKG转机1小时够么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像不行是吧？
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我才看懂...
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你什么口味哦 他妹子你也不放过
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我说没印象了!! 只记得咸鸭蛋黄炒鸡蛋!!!
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 装
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 哼哼
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 还有咸鸭蛋黄炒鸡蛋？
<jiero> 那是什么。。
<adam_magic_pack> 炒土豆丝....
<adam_magic_pack> 写错了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 可以实验一下，咸鸭蛋黄炒滑鸡蛋~
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 咸鸭蛋黄炒煮蛋清
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41378
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD统一Linux开源和闭源驱动
<onlylove> 看不懂……
<jusss> #avplayer频道都没人了，记得好久前在快播还没挂时，貌似还有人
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你果然看上他的妹子了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: ... 你这是侮辱我...
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 果然征服男人最好的方法就是征服他的胃
<jusss> gebjgd: 那征服女人呢
<gebjgd> jusss, 蓝色小药丸
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 买卖买
<jusss> gebjgd: 不是红色小药丸吗？我看到adam每天都吃
<freeflying> gfrog: 不太清楚啊
<gebjgd> jusss, 你要是能天天看到adam 你就不至于那么点工资了
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过你反正是公司出机票，赶不上改签又不用你花钱，管它呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 他时间来不及
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 来不及就坐下一班好了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 香港机场到哪里航班都多
<jusss> gebjgd: take the red pill什么的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 能的话他就选没那么赶的转机了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: hamo iMadper freeflying http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/807a1f1cjw1el4ye8jwh8g206y048kjl.gif
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ image/gif
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 饭局定好没，我们只关心这个  cc iMadper hamo
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 是侯总你过生啊.....
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 饭局定好没，我们只关心这个  cc iMadper adam_magic_pack
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 饭局定好没，我们只关心这个  cc hamo adam_magic_pack freeflying
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 炒肝和卤煮
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我没问题.
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 哪凉快哪呆着
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 吃多少有多少
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 不信
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 要不你请 iMadper freeflying 给我看看
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 我牺牲一下不吃了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 他俩不够资格
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你歧视我们汉族啊这
<iMadper> hamo: https://bitnami.com/learn_more  貌似也挺好用的
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Learn about Bitnami
<hamo> iMadper: 这不就是docker么
<iMadper> hamo: 是.
<iMadper> hamo: 也说不好. 还支持windows呢
<iMadper> hamo: 除了虚幻那个引擎, 和atom那个编辑器, 剩下的都不错
<hamo> iMadper: unreal很贵的
<hamo> iMadper: atom没用过，不好说
<hamo> iMadper: 不过据说有emacs的插件
<iMadper> hamo: auto有emacs的插件???
<hamo> iMadper: https://github.com/avendael/atomic-emacs
<^k^> ⇪ ti: avendael/atomic-emacs · GitHub
<iMadper> hamo: 然后你重新配一下ac? lol~
<hamo> iMadper: 这种应该都是自带的吧
<iMadper> hamo: 所有语言都自带?
<hamo> iMadper: 他这个只是键帮顶
<hamo> iMadper: 绑定
<iMadper> hamo: 那rubymind岂不是要死
<hamo> iMadper: 我要去看看
<iMadper> hamo: 好
<hamo> iMadper: aur里面有
<iMadper> hamo: 我没aur啊
<iMadper> hamo: 先说 rocks那个行不行?
<iMadper> hamo: 其实me的可以免费
<iMadper> hamo: rocks的反而5美金一个月
<jusss> gebjgd: *** adam_magic_pack (~adam@unaffiliated/adam8157) has quit: Quit: Take the red pill...
<jusss> gebjgd: 整天在吃红色小药丸
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求帮助，12.10，判断符号[]在shell中用法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464700 学习写一个小demo： 我read一个变量，$yn，判断[ "$yn" == "Y"]时报错，unexpected operator。 应该是==两边的空格造成的运算符识别不了。 但是我在bash命令里直接执行没有问题，而且我看鸟哥私房菜也强
<^k^>  ─> 调必须有空格。我感觉是自己的环境配置有问题，但是新接触Linux，无从下手。 求帮助，求指导。 另外： …
<onlylove> gebjgd: 蓝色小药丸是啥来着……
<onlylove> justlook1: 我忘了蓝的和红的的作用了，蓝的是虚幻是不？
<onlylove> justlook1: 发错人了……
<imtxc_> onlylove, 早啊
<imtxc_> onlylove: 今天上班不容易啊
<imtxc_> onlylove: 昨天下午到现在，倒了 8 次车， 路程 1500km， 花了 23 小时，才到公司
<onlylove> imtxc_: 早……
 * imtxc_ 膜拜壕们 freeflying , happyaron , cherrot , qiao , gfrog , yunfan
<imtxc_> 排名不分先后
<imtxc_> 咦， gfrog 今天也在
<imtxc_> 色大象呢
<qiao> imtxc_: 壕个毛，，壕们早就下班走了。。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 他在开发新梯子
<imtxc_> 需要一个pad看电视剧，求推荐
 * onlylove 拜能看电视的壕 imtxc_
<imtxc_> onlylove: 意思是，进去了？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 毛，就是梯子
<imtxc_> onlylove: 妈蛋，看电视剧就壕？这是啥道理
<onlylove> imtxc_: 爬墙用
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我的意思是，今天没来的原因，是因为爬人家墙头被发现了？
<wujie> ho
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  18:09
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我有好久没看电视了，两年？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 大象今天白天在
<wujie> 你好
<wujie> 好久没来社区了
<jiero> wujie:  打屁股
<wujie> 用windows8.1感觉好不错
<wujie> 哈哈，耗电量没这高
 * jiero 好久不用 windows 系，不管
<freeflying> imtxc_: C社的才是壕
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总真·壕
<onlylove> 下班
<jiero> freeflying: 侯总是摒弃C社壕门的真壕
<Chaos`Eternal> helo
<pocmon> google好像又打不开了
<pocmon> 天天墙，有道是奸呀
<freeflying> jiero: 壕毛
<imtxc> freeflying: 你是本频道的真。第一壕，就不要谦虚了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome的窗口最小化和关闭按钮在左边，我想搞到右边 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464702 找了gnome-tweak尽然没找到如何设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-10-09 18:55
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying,
<Chaos`Eternal> 你换工作了？
<Chaos`Eternal> 喉一嗓子：有人玩cloudfoundry的么
<lincan> 1/../././.././././././././././././././././././
<alvin_rxg> (.)(.)
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 睡眠和恢复时会有一个黑色界面报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464703 [20568.234324]ERROR @wl_wowl_ind_wake_reason : Unable to get wake reason, err = -95 没看懂错哪了，网上也没找到相关资料，自己还是新手，不会定位错误，还请同学们帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 JiabinYuan — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-10-09 19:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不可露脸 :     有个人要别人给自己画一幅行乐图,连纸笔、颜料带报酬只给了画工二分银子。画工便用水墨在荆川纸上画了一幅背影像。那人看了发怒道:"画像主要在于容颜,你只给我画个背影怎么行?"画工说道:    "就凭你那副吝啬相,我劝你还是别把脸露给人看吧！
<^k^>  ─> "
<jiero> imtxc:  果然，相机 1/4000 的机械快门根本用不上
<jiero> onlylove:  我怎么才能赚钱。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • rhythmbox集成在音量菜单的快捷按钮BUG。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464704 如附件。。。点击播放按钮后，一直停留在loading状态。弹出新的rhythmbox窗体，但不会直接播放音乐。。。 请问有人知道如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzy — 2014-10-09 20:39
<tryit> iMadper, 如何让emacs中的\t表现正常？
<tryit> iMadper, 而不是tab stop
<iMadper> tryit: 啊, 我找找
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<iMadper> tryit: (setq tab-width 8 indent-tabs-mode t)
<shuduo> ubuntu.org.cn的注册人叫莫青萍，有人认识吗？
<iMadper> shuduo: 是一叶嘛? oneleaf?
<tryit> iMadper, 不是这个
<tryit> iMadper, tab-width是设置tab显示宽度，indent-tabs-mode是控制格式化时全插入空格还是插入tab和空格的混合
<iMadper> tryit: 我不知道tab stop是啥?
<shuduo> iMadper: 我不知道啊，有谁认识吗？
<iMadper> freeflying: ^^
<iMadper> shuduo: 如果认识, 也只有老侯能认识了
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<shuduo> iMadper: 好，我问问老侯
<iMadper> shuduo: 恩.
<diggzh> rock and code
<shuduo> iMadper: 人肉了一下应该就是 oneleaf
<iMadper> shuduo: 那老侯应该会认识.
<diggzh> 我想命令行下使用google，然后发现了这个http://goosh.org
<^k^> ⇪ t: goosh.org - the unofficial google shell.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个获取apt-get下载地址的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464705 Code: $ sudo apt-get --print-uris install google-chrome-stable Quote: [sudo] password for regis: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： google-chrome-stable 升
<jusss> debian的sasl包名叫？
<jusss> onlylove: cc
<onlylove> jusss: apt-cache search
<jusss> onlylove: 搜了一大堆了
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道哪个是
<onlylove> jusss: 问dd
<jusss> happyaron: debian的sasl包是哪个？
<jusss> wzssyqa: cc
<jusss> onlylove: 这个sasl到底是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 不自动
<jusss> onlylove: 就是帮你建立一个账户密码吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 我干脆手工自己建立一个不行吗
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一个U盘制作工具！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464707 老毛桃U盘制作工具！ http://www.laomaotao.net/?T1606 统计信息: 发表于 由 dedelok — 2014-10-09 21:43
<tryit> iMadper, http://a.liepin.com/9967767/job_4568454.shtml
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ 高级嵌入式驱动工程师（上海）招聘_高级嵌入式驱动工程师（上海）招聘信息-猎聘网
<tryit> iMadper, 这待遇……
<jusss> onlylove: 找到了，是sasl2-bin
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个只是sasl的一些测试工具什么的吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 你还要装一堆driver
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如sasl-heimdal
<Chaos`Eternal> sasl-gssapi
<Chaos`Eternal> blah blah
<Chaos`Eternal> 这玩艺磨人呢
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 不用
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: debian wheezy, sasl2-bin即可
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: https://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=saslauthd&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Contents Search Results -- saslauthd
<Chaos`Eternal> 看你要干啥了
<Chaos`Eternal> 和和
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如果显示器本身分辨率太高，会不会引起无法显示登陆界面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464708 下午的时候刚入手一款新的电脑，戴尔的，加上显示器六千块吧，原配的显示器是20寸的，加了钱换了个更大的，分辨率也高，但是在登陆的时候到了输入账号和密码的
<^k^>  ─> 时候屏幕不显示了...怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jlx — 2014-10-09 21:47
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 给postfix创建验证
<onlylove> jusss: 说起来，mysql装了没
<jusss> onlylove: 木有，不打算装数据库，就几个用户，不值得
<jusss> onlylove: 我都是用mbox存的，连maildir都不用
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么记得那个要mysql来着，忘了
<jusss> onlylove: 这个我也不清楚
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你知道吗
<onlylove> jusss: 我就记得依赖里面有好像
<onlylove> jusss: 或者postfix的config里面有
<jusss> onlylove: 你也搞个postfix玩玩吧
<onlylove> jusss: 以前就想搞，一直没弄明白，放弃了
<jusss> onlylove: digitalocean新注册送10美元，够你玩2个月了，反正不掏钱
<onlylove> jusss: postfix有好多文档的
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道，postfix官方文档有一个很好
<onlylove> jusss: 偷懒的话，iredmail就行
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上就是mta+mda就好
<jusss> onlylove: mta-msmtp岂不是更好
<jusss> onlylove: 从来不用mda
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉mta就够用了，
<onlylove> jusss: 你当dovecot是啥
<jusss> onlylove: dovecot是pop imap服务器
<jusss> onlylove: 不是mda呀，
<jusss> 难道我又理解错了
<jusss> 我突然不知道fetchmail算啥了，好像有点多余了，fetchmail, 每次root运行还要羞辱我一番，哼哼，不知道E.Raymond知道我这样会怎么想，虽然他不知道我
<onlylove> jusss: 难道我记错了？我记得那个可以deliver邮件的
<jusss> onlylove: proc什么分拣邮件的才算mda
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉没用，反正我不分什么垃圾箱什么收信箱什么的那么麻烦，我就一个mbox
<jusss> onlylove: 要是在服务器上搞，那就只装一个mta就能收发邮件，连dovecot这种pop服务器都没装的必要
<onlylove> jusss: debian自己有exim
<jusss> onlylove: smtp本身就包含把本地的邮件发远端，和监听25端口接收远端的邮件发本地
<onlylove> jusss: 今天在VMware上装testing的debian，居然找不到kernel，还得手工来
<jusss> onlylove: exim不会用，感觉很难配置，比postfix差劲多了，
<jusss> onlylove: 想来不喜欢那种模块化的配置文件，我就比较喜欢postfix这种all in one的配置
<onlylove> jusss: exim兼容sendmail
<onlylove> jusss: postfix也可以模块化
<jusss> onlylove: 我emacs的配置文件都写在一个文件里了，不像别人分写n个文件
<onlylove> jusss: 分开有分开的好处
<jusss> onlylove: 分开更难找，更难配置，都写一个文件里，关键字过滤下就知道在哪了
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是配置少
<onlylove> jusss: 如果一堆的话，还是分开方便
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉linux就是不停的配置配置再配置，
<jusss> onlylove: 改名叫config OS算了
<jusss> AC OS, always config os
<onlylove> jusss: 比windows改注册表注册表注册表强
<lincan> 是的，比改注册表强多了。
<jusss> onlylove: 注册表不需要我们手工改呀
<lincan> 注册表的配置好垃圾。
<jusss> onlylove: 傻瓜软件都自动帮你搞好了
<onlylove> jusss: 拉倒吧
<onlylove> jusss: 傻瓜软件留下一堆垃圾在里面
<onlylove> jusss: 然后windows还傻乎乎的读
<lincan> 其实还是要手工改的，只不过被软件改了。
<jusss> onlylove: 反正不用自己去改就是好，减轻用户的工作，
<lincan> 注册表的配置不太明了， 不一目了然，限制得太多。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 升级 14.10 后悲剧了，所有浏览器 多媒体播放都没有声音，用系统的播放器有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464709 xbmc 也没有声音 不知道是何原因，有没有通道众人 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-10-09 22:25
<onlylove> jusss: 当你遇到sp1装不上的时候，就不知道是谁在捣乱了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 清理下注册表和临时文件吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不然你这辈子装不上了
<lincan> 有人玩wrtnode或者树莓派之类的东东么？》？？
<onlylove> 有，忘了谁有一堆树莓
<lincan> 哦
<lincan> 树莓派可以装debian的， wrtnode是openwrt系统的，更好玩。
<xmasdev> ubuntu 14.04 还需要bumblebee么？
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, wait a minute
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, sasl有external 模式
<Chaos`Eternal> 用pam做验证
<_YKY_> 有没有人对输入法有兴趣？
<Chaos`Eternal> 有
<Chaos`Eternal> 我觉得linux下现在没有一个好用的输入法
<Chaos`Eternal> fcitx有bug
<Chaos`Eternal> 不爽
<Chaos`Eternal> ibus更bug
<_YKY_>  =)
<Chaos`Eternal> 有没有推荐的？
<_YKY_> 我正在开发一个输入法... 用概念和图画输入
<Chaos`Eternal> 比键盘输入快么？
<_YKY_> 不… 可能会较慢...
<_YKY_> 但不需学习
<CryptoCracker> hey guys
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 帝都又雾霾了
<knownbad> .
<jiero> .
<jiero> knownbad: 仍然不知道从何做起
<knownbad> 先脱上衣，然后胸衣。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  在女孩子面前也不在意，我本是裸体主义支持者
<knownbad> 必需的。
<jiero> 不是说男女！
 * jiero 现在不想男女关系的事情。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
<knownbad> 那你别想。
<knownbad> 想着你要是女的肯定很难搞。
<knownbad> 不知道从何开始表示你没准备好或是还没决心。
<knownbad> 要不从哪里开始都可以，过程又不是死的。   边做边调整。
<knownbad> 马云也失败过再尝试。
<jiero> knownbad:  马云什么的，都是照顾大多数人的利益。。。
<knownbad> 没开始就没失败，失败是正常的。
<jiero> knownbad:  我只是照顾自己的利益。
<jiero> lol
<knownbad> 那干你啥事？
<jiero> knownbad:  让大家更累些工作！
<knownbad> 你自个照顾好再照顾别人。
<jiero> 然后我就放松了
<jiero> knownbad:  照顾自己好，其实很容易，但是太耗费，没意思
<knownbad> 那你继续想去。
<jiero> knownbad:  呃呃。解释失败。我倒是需要更多快速解释的办法。但是都简化不了。。。好讨厌好讨厌。
<knownbad> 这还不是个姑娘我就不知道了。
<knownbad> 有跺脚吧？
<jiero> knownbad:  简单地说，我希望的是一个每天都能让我惊奇并且尝试的世界——而且不止是我。
<jiero> knownbad: 所以我需要的是，提升整体社会生产力
<jiero> 和创造力
<knownbad> 去拍电影吧。
<knownbad> 哪里你可以生活在梦里。
<jiero> knownbad 我才不要。
<jiero> knownbad:  目前知道的办法，就是真正的开放方式信息共享。
<knownbad> 你说的就像要练天下无敌的武功但不想从基本功开始练起 。
<knownbad> 你愿意牺牲自己对上政府要求开放方式信息共享吗？
<jiero> knownbad: 不就是必须从基本功开始，因为目前几乎没有任何一条线是从生产初级级别就开放的。
<jiero> knownbad: 我没有什么不能公开的。
<knownbad> 我只佩服一位贱猫先生。   他是个愤青，但他有所行动。
<jiero> 现在早就是计划经济回归的。
<jiero> 我不着调
<knownbad> Keyword是行动。
<knownbad> 广东茂名抗议行动他也参与了。
<jiero> 定不下主意，是写书还是做网站还是啥，没法判断那个路线能——毕竟没啥资源。
 * jiero 自己的话，首先不会和政府多么较劲。。。
<knownbad> 那是否可以思考你能做什么而不是想要什么？
<jiero> 不知道能做什么，估算不出
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见超级无敌大菊苣
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<jiero> happyaron: 起床了 壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见高富帅
<happyaron> kandu: 拜见能人
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜见鹅家大大
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见有钱康哥壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 拜见袜子壕
<happyaron> yunfan: 拜见python达人
<happyaron> imtxc: 额错了，拜见妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron: 。
<jiero> knownbad: 只要有时间，什么都能做
<roylez> happyaron: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7d95e147jw1el5907v5t1j20rw26ewtd.jpg
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9b17754btw1el55uzbr2ej20nm0fdtah.jpg
<happyaron> roylez: 干得漂亮
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更新系统后及下载gnome-tweak-tools 黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464712 启动后，有界面显示，然后直接进入黑屏模式左上角的光标都不闪了 ubuntu 14.04 这种情况该如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-10-10 7:45
<jiero> roylez:  http://www.instructables.com/member/inspiredwood/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Instructables Member: inspiredwood
<jiero> happyaron imtxc cherrot  http://www.instructables.com/id/Cheap-simple-tripod-for-your-pocket/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Cheap simple tripod for your pocket
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何在启动时禁用有线网卡 eth0 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464713 我知道的是禁用网卡: Code: sudo ifconfig eth0 down 但，每次启动以后再打这个命令太麻烦了，所以用 lspci -vn 查到网卡: Code: 07:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 07)    Subsystem: 1028:0572    Flags: bus master, fast
<^k^>  ─> devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43    I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]    Memory at c1404000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]    Memory at c1400000 …
<kandu> happyaron: 拜见哈皮
<yunfan> happyaron: 我水平一般啊  还是不要捧杀我好
<yunfan> kandu:
<kandu> yunfan: 早
<jiero> yunfan: 壕
<pocmon> jiero, 壕
<jiero> pocmon:  Come out, my pocmon!
<pocmon> jiero, I am here, never leave
<jiero> pocmon:  spare some money for me, just ï¿¥5, buy me a book.
<jusss> sasl真恶心
<pocmon> jiero, No money, no account
<pocmon> jiero, ￥5的书，就不要买了，又不能当藏品
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12943.html The plural form of "child" : Teacher: What is the plural of man, Tom?Tom: Men.Teacher: Good. And the plural of child?Tom: Twins.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41383
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 索尼计划12月为中国市场组装PS4
<iMadper> 偶擦, node.js现在比ruby火这么多
<iMadper> cherrot: ^^ 这是前端写手反攻后端的表现?
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。 啥？
<imtxc> iMadper: 别闹
<onlylove> cherrot: maplebeats 你俩，来解释下qq2013为啥不能用了
<mk3548208> 协议过期了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 2014还没过完呢，2013就过期？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我上次用过好像已经过期了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我用也是过期，我都忘了上次啥时候用了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 腾讯封杀很厉害的
<mk3548208> onlylove, 现在都不知多久没用过qq了
<jiero> onlylove: 用 TM
<jiero> onlylove:  不是过期了，肯定是客户端bug太多
<jiero> onlylove: 腾讯的TM，拉圾啊，英文无用，直接把单词切断都不用连接符号的。。。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳大菊苣!
<jiero> happyaron:  美丽的大叔
<happyaron> felixonmars: f**k...
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 要让 maplebeats 解释
<happyaron> onlylove: 他和萌萌哒妹子壕是企鹅的
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳大菊苣!
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 虽然 maplebeats 和 cherrot 都是企鹅的, 但是有区别的
<iMadper> happyaron: maplebeats 是qq的开发者. 而 cherrot 是做网站开发的. 所以这个问题只能找 maplebeats cc onlylove
<iMadper> happyaron: 同意否? 超级宇宙无敌之霹雳大菊苣!
<wlxmhls> http://imagebin.org/321425 进#linux频道为什么报错呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳大菊苣!
<onlylove> 看到 happyaron这个新title，吓坏了
<iMadper> wlxmhls: ##linux
<iMadper> wlxmhls: 两个#
<wlxmhls> 为什么要两个#，
<wlxmhls> iMadper: 一个#的是什么频道呢
 * jiero 拜见 拜见超级宇宙无敌之霹雳大菊苣 aron!
<freeflying> gfrog: app store上没法refund
<gfrog> freeflying: 是，
<jiero> imtxc:  在低光的时候怎么对焦到白色反光板上
<freeflying> gfrog: 很恶心啊，google play上15分钟内refund很简单
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像退款极其麻烦，要人工申请
<freeflying> gfrog: 买了个goodplay, 超级烂
<roylez> freeflying: 今天戴口罩了没？
<gfrog> freeflying: goodplay相当赞啊，我的主力播放器
<jiero> imtxc: 好象是单反也不行？
<freeflying> gfrog: 根本播不了我nas上德文件啊
<jiero> roylez:  发明帅气的宇宙战斗装，
<freeflying> roylez: 没出门都
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 手机无论是usb reverse tethering还是hostapd连接，都无法共享电脑的代理。谁有好办法。﻿ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464716 其实就是不像在手机上开启某软件（开了也不能上G+）。 有专用的dns解析服务，手机拨号使用静态ip和指定的dns，也无效。反正不能上G+。 开a
<^k^>  ─> p时，dhcp也指定了domain-name-servers。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-10-10 10:31
<gfrog> freeflying: 有些格式不支持倒是…… 不过也就它支持的网络文件系统格式最多
<happyaron> wtf啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 不好好陪你那群妹子到这里黑我干什么
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 我只有速度能行就好啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我有黑你嘛????
<freeflying> gfrog: 720的都播不出来
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 我有黑你????
<happyaron> iMadper: 我是无名小辈
<gfrog> freeflying: 网络问题？ 我找个720P播播看
<gfrog> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉
<onlylove> iMadper: 那群妹子……
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见remote壕蛙
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<gfrog> happyaron: 最近又灰哪里喂鸽子了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 帝都
<roylez> happyaron: 壕蛙是癞蛤蟆
<gfrog> happyaron: 帝都还能看见鸽子嘛？
<happyaron> roylez: 好的
<happyaron> gfrog: 看不见
<happyaron> roylez: 那hamo怎么办
<roylez> happyaron: 一窝的啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋设置的呢， 直接播放url还是下载回来播放呢
<jiero> roylez happyaron  gfrog 肉鸽很多
<happyaron> roylez: 好的好的
<onlylove> iMadper: 求问多少才算群 cc happyaron
<gfrog> freeflying: 播url呗，完全播不了还是卡？
<freeflying> gfrog: 完全不行啊
<iMadper> 这个时候我不得不推荐plex了
<iMadper> freeflying: plex
<freeflying> gfrog: aceplay免费版得可以播
<freeflying> iMadper: plex是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的建议是, 你先用个盗版的plex试试效果, 然后觉得好就装一个
<freeflying> iMadper: 我没越狱咋用盗版啊
<iMadper> freeflying: android上装个盗版测试一下. 觉得好就iphone上买
<iMadper> freeflying: https://plex.tv/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Plex Media Server: Your Media on all of Your Devices - Plex.tv
<imtxc> iMadper: 先购买个pad都买不起
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就是个是有问题呗
<imtxc> iMadper: 想买个pad都买不起
<jiero> iMadper:  原来看过，不过和xbmc 道理不同么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也是啊.
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就是格式有问题呗
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 两个就扯吧。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我不着调xbmc
<iMadper> jiero: 不, 我跟 imtxc 没有扯.
<iMadper> jiero: 我们两个都拿的出这些钱, 但是都舍不得啊
<imtxc> jiero: 不, 我跟 iMadper 没有扯.
<jiero> 就是舍不得
<iMadper> jiero: 每天工作这么久才辛辛苦苦赚这么点儿钱, 一下子花3k, 谁能舍得?
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper 最近有啥片儿可以用来打发时间嘛？
<iMadper> jiero: 一分一厘来之不易啊   cc  imtxc
<iMadper> gfrog: 美剧...
<freeflying> gfrog: tbbt
<imtxc> freeflying: 膜拜第一壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你都开始看tbbt了？
<jiero> iMadper 。
<imtxc> gfrog: 膜拜 remote 壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 无聊啊
<freeflying> iMadper: plex多少钱一个
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 30吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我以前用盗版plex的
<freeflying> gfrog: 连aceplay都能播的它还有格式问题
<freeflying> gfrog: aceplay免费得声音有点不对劲
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过后来就不用了. plex连webos都支持. linux上也能装server, mac也支持.
<iMadper> freeflying: plex还支持局域网分享 以前我们在大学, 大家都开这个, 直接可以看别人分享的电影. 因为一栋宿舍楼, 网速没压力.
<iMadper> freeflying: 你懂的~  :-)
<nno0> 有人用过 maradb 的 dynamic column 吗？
<nno0> mariadb
<iMadper> 不就是mysql嘛...
<nno0> 有个 dynamic column
<nno0> mysql 没有的
 * iMadper 印象里这个频道有两个运维?
<iMadper> RainFlying: ^^
<Router2> iMadper 应该不止吧
<iMadper> Router2: 很多嘛?
<Router2> iMadper 感觉得有3、4个
<iMadper> Router2: 拿你来点名
<iMadper> Router2: 那你来点名
<freeflying> iMadper: 我不要花哨功能啊，只求能播放我nas上720p的电影就好
 * SteamedFish 中枪
<imtxc> freeflying: 720p 都能有压力？
<RainFlying> iMadper: 我不是运维，我是比 SB 好一点的死管服务器的 SA
<Router2> iMadper 应该不用点名了吧
<huntxu> SteamedFish: ...
<Router2> RainFlying SA还不算运维么？
<RainFlying> Router2: 不算，死管服务器的只需要处理服务器的问题。
<huntxu> iMadper: 机房佬你老是说别人是机房佬
<huntxu> gfrog: 拜CCIE
<Router2> RainFlying 硬件问题？
<SteamedFish> Router2: 我们公司把 SA 交网管
<SteamedFish> Router2: s/交/叫/
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥？
<Router2> SteamedFish 那helpdesk的叫什么
<SteamedFish> Router2: 运营
<Router2> SteamedFish 真神奇
<SteamedFish> Router2: 然后我们公司叫 SA 的职务，其实只是一个 API, 帮忙 forward 各种请求用的
<iMadper> huntxu: 哈哈哈哈, 我是机房佬, 不是运维啊
<freeflying> gfrog: iMadper 最近还有啥不错得美剧啊
<RainFlying> SteamedFish: 敝厂没有 SA
<iMadper> freeflying: 神盾局第二季
<gfrog> freeflying: 铜球
<gfrog> iMadper: 才3集还是4集来着
<iMadper> gfrog: 3集
<iMadper> gfrog: 每周更新一集. 剩下的时间看龙珠
<pocmon> iMadper, 第二季已经没有那么吸引人了
<iMadper> pocmon: 昂, 但是我还是想看
<pocmon> iMadper, 有个天蝎网络，听说是中国人投的
<iMadper> freeflying: plex可以啊. 不过你最好先试试看.
<Router2> freeflying 推荐你一部已经终结的吧，chuck，挺搞笑的
<pocmon> iMadper, 看过没？怎么样？
<iMadper> pocmon: 不想看...
<iMadper> pocmon: 我一共看过两次美剧, 一次tbbt, 一次shield.
<pocmon> iMadper, 不看韩剧就行了
<iMadper> pocmon: 我现在迷上了新版的大头儿子和小头爸爸
<Router2> iMadper 2.5men也很搞笑
 * iMadper 慢慢的回忆啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 访问google等网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464723 OS：ubuntu14.04 大家有没有好的翻墙方式？我想用google去搜索一些东西（百度搜的结果太不满意），但是，现在访问google根本不行啊，不知道大家有没有好的方式 统计信息: 发表于 由 smilemorning — 2014-10-10 10:58
<WhiteMoOn> aol.com的搜索就是google的 是不是真的
<alvin_rxg> Title: AOL - News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle (@ aol.com)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41390
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google准备发布5.9英寸的Nexus平板手机
<onlylove> iMadper: 数据库问题，请找DBA
<jzp113> 哎 大家好啊
<pocmon> 5.9，那不是代号要用NEXUS 5.9
<pocmon> jzp113, 哎，好
<freeflying> Router2: 那个好烂的
<jzp113> 最近那个公共平台搞的心力憔悴啊
<freeflying> iMadper: sheild很难看
<jzp113> 大家有python 写公共平台的经历吗
<Router2> freeflying 2.5men?至少前几季不错啊
<iMadper> http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/1ye3z6/go_vs_nodejs_for_servers/   <---   黑的漂亮
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Go vs Node.js for servers : golang
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见首席
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那eiso啥意思？
<iMadper> O0XX: 哪儿的? fwall的pr?
<O0XX> iMadper: fwall的branch
<qiao> 拜见各位壕 happyaron iMadper gfrog huntxu imtxc ofan onlylove
<iMadper> O0XX: 不小心按错了添加上去的, 删了
<iMadper> qiao: 帮看.
<iMadper> qiao: 摸摸大
<imtxc> qiao: 默默打
<^A^> 我有个问题问大家，学挖掘机到底哪家强？
<O0XX> iMadper: http://tours.visitthecapitol.gov/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ CVC::Public Website::Welcome Screen
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，湾湾的ip6值得买么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 价格合适就买啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是要去香港吗，香港买好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃在亚美立加买了么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 没空去市区……
<O0XX> iMadper: http://guide.qyer.com/washington-d-c/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 华盛顿穷游锦囊_[美国]华盛顿自助游_华盛顿自助游攻略-穷游锦囊
<O0XX> iMadper: 把这个打出来一份
<O0XX> freeflying: 叔，买iphone哪家强啊？
<freeflying> gfrog: 买了
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> O0XX: 我在bestbuy买的
<gfrog> freeflying: 木搞ip6 pro？
<freeflying> O0XX: 不排队，但加价，不过你们去得时候应该货源很多了
<freeflying> gfrog: plus? 1 没货，2 山寨感太强
<gfrog> freeflying: 山寨感？ 像安卓机？
<freeflying> gfrog: 是的
 * jiero 现在明白了，买东西好麻烦。
 * jiero 不想再买东西了。
<freeflying> jiero: 其实应该是人有欲望就恨麻烦
<jiero>  freeflying  不是的。
<freeflying> jiero: 回头给你化学阉割了，你就啥都好了
<jiero> freeflying: 人要欲望更多样性，更多要求就好了
<jiero> 而且更加强烈
 * gfrog 湾湾出货要2-3周，妈蛋
<freeflying> gfrog: 别想了，让蛤蟆帮你从米帝带吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 你啥时候去亚美立加？
 * gfrog 想下个月换合约机呢
<gfrog> O0XX: 湾湾今天国庆，是不是放假了？
<O0XX> gfrog: 然
<iMadper> qiao: 求帮看
<O0XX> http://mars.nasa.gov/participate/send-your-name/orion-first-flight/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Send Your Name to Mars - Mars Exploration Program
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2saGIfbjBAAEPCUQ9AHEAALrVgEMYF4AAQ8h218.jpg 好浪漫的自行车
<imtxc> freeflying: 第一壕你的是 6 还是 6 plus？
<iMadper> O0XX: dart 感觉不错的样子诶
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这坑挖的有点狠啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 我如何配dart的complete呢？
<iMadper> O0XX: 好问题!
<iMadper> O0XX: 我还是太年轻, 没有想到这个问题
<O0XX> iMadper: 所以你看google就很鸡贼，直接配编辑器下载
<O0XX> iMadper: 估计直接都调好了
<iMadper> O0XX: 那不行
<iMadper> O0XX: 接受不了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu14.04各种问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464726 小弟新手请各位指导，也在论坛搜索过答案，由于复制党太多，导致一个问题众多版本的解决方法，困扰小弟. 1.14.04gnome是不是没有了经典画面？安装gnome后只能选flash主题？没有之前的经典和2d? 2.装完sogou后，输入法
<^k^>  ─> 乱码，但可以正常使用 统计信息: 发表于 由 djmar — 2014-10-10 12:29
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41391
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google请求最高法院推翻甲骨文Java API受版权保护的判决
<O0XX> iMadper: flycheck和flymake啥区别？
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 当当壕用过这东西没 http://item.jd.com/749908.html#comments-list
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【宜客莱TOK-GEL06BL】宜客莱(ECOLA) TOK-GEL06BL ErgoFits水晶硅胶超弹性护腕垫 腕托(水晶蓝) 鼠标垫护腕 水晶护腕【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:29.90
<onlylove> iMadper:  ↑ cc O0XX
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 没, 没闲钱买这种东西
<iMadper> only
<iMadper> onlylove: 没, 没闲钱买这种东西
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你们手腕都还好呗 cc adam_magic_pack
<O0XX> onlylove: 没, 没闲钱买这种东西
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7a1beaafgw1ekw2o19qfjj20eo0litb1.jpg
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用emacs的, 肯定健健康康的啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 买买买你妹！
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 好图, 收藏
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 思密达
<iMadper> O0XX: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/emacs-dart-mode-git/
<^k^> ⇪ t: AUR (en) - emacs-dart-mode-git
<O0XX> iMadper: 有个rainbow-disminte不错
<iMadper> 彩虹猫?????
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.emacswiki.org/RainbowDelimiters
<O0XX> iMadper: 拼错了
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Rainbow Delimiters
<O0XX> iMadper: 我需要一个拼写检查
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 湾湾明天也放假？
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪家强？
<onlylove> 你们一堆土豪居然没闲钱，信用卡呢！ cc iMadper O0XX
<O0XX> gfrog: 明天周六
 * gfrog 卧槽，怎么感脚要杯具……
 * gfrog 赶快找国内代理去……
<iMadper> O0XX: flyxxxxk啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • root账户无法进入gnome3界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464727 如题 ，其他管理员账户登陆后能正常加载gnome3的界面 但root登陆后只加载了壁纸，没有上方菜单(就是活动，日期，电源显示的那栏)，但右键菜单能打开，也能呼出终端。。目测时权限问题，问下怎么弄。。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 x565178035 — 2014-10-10 12:40
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 找代理?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 找了湾湾的代理，结果他们今天放假啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 呆湾人民可没有倒休，人家周六正常放假
<gfrog> O0XX: 好吧，那确实来不及了……
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: O0XX #office-taipei就没几个台湾人现在
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 找代理干啥? 啥大生意
<iMadper> O0XX: - To enable in all programming-related modes (Emacs 24+):
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去, 还有这么凶残的hook
<iMadper> O0XX: prog-mode-hook
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不知道撒？
<O0XX> iMadper: 我用好久啦
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 非常凶残
<iMadper> O0XX: 很凶残!
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 定机票撒
<O0XX> gfrog: 找liqiang啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我们现在不走雄狮啊, 你找台湾干啥
<O0XX> iMadper: paredit和smartparens哪个好？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用smart
<iMadper> O0XX: 杀马特 一听旧厉害啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 国产代理不靠谱，好像大家还是喜欢雄狮多一些
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 是不靠谱, 难道还能接着找雄狮?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好像能啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我一看他们bare的126, 163邮箱就恼火
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: lol
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 同不爽
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: juting就专业的多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 对你来说，关键她是妹子吧？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 也可以share dropbox给juting, 国内的代理就不行
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我哪知道是妹子还是大妈?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你可以call her
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没打过
<iMadper> time.rocks
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我老板以前总打
<qiao> iMadper: 干嘛，刚吃饭去了。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: fb和linkedin上竟然都木有这个人…… 好神奇，湾湾人竟然有人不玩fb
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他们全fb和line
<imtxc> 移动的和约机价格咋还看不到
<iMadper> qiao: 求帮看啊 . 我查快递, 6号就签收了
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，我再去看看。。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7a1beaafgw1ekw2o19qfjj20eo0litb1.jpg
<iMadper> qiao: thx!
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 快递？
<imtxc> 邮寄给我啊
<iMadper> imtxc: .......
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋壕又买啥了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 啥也没买呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，冬天深圳空气质量咋样？
<pocmon> freeflying, 很好吧，就是还有点热
<qiao> iMadper: 没有，我刚把所有的信都翻了2遍。。
<qiao> iMadper: 6 号公司没人啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 额... thx
<iMadper> qiao: 是啊.
<iMadper> qiao: 挂号信是融科收
<iMadper> qiao: 不是我们前台收
<qiao> iMadper: 我刚还问了下前台，说6号确实没人。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41393
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LED之父没有获得诺贝尔奖
<qiao> iMadper: 难道是在楼下。 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 昂? 他们不送上来?
<qiao> iMadper: 好吧。。那我一会闲了下去看看。
<iMadper> qiao: 不急了
<iMadper> qiao: 明天我过去看看也行, 顺便请你吃饭
<qiao> iMadper: 好的。
<diggzh> 我想在ubuntu下搭建android开发环境，结果SDK下载速度一直40KB左右，正常吗？
<iMadper> diggzh: 问你得isp这个正不正常.
<onlylove_> 测试
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  13:09
<WhiteMoOn> 。
<WhiteMoOn> .
 * onlylove 手腕疼，求介绍鼠标的正确使用姿势
<pocmon> 用意念控制鼠标
<imtxc> onlylove: awesome
<kandu> onlylove: 搞搞举起，狠狠摔下
<kandu> onlylove: 然后纯键盘
<imtxc> onlylove: vimperator
<iMadper> kandu: 纯键盘玩网游?
<WhiteMoOn> onylove 敢不敢全键盘
<freeflying> gfrog: 很好，比北京好太多
<pocmon> emacs
<onlylove> kandu: 小心我找jusss骚扰你
<iMadper> pocmon: emacs玩网游?
<freeflying> iMadper: 你桌子上有电话没
<onlylove> WhiteMoOn: 不能全键盘，windows
<iMadper> freeflying: 没.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我这种小角色... 怎么会有电话...
<pocmon> 直接手机
<freeflying> iMadper: nani? 你们现在桌子上都没电话啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<pocmon> iMadper, 有手机没？
<iMadper> freeflying: 越来越穷酸了
<iMadper> pocmon: .
<pocmon> iMadper, BB机呢
<kandu> iMadper: 都能玩游戏了，该用啥用啥
<pocmon> iMadper, 手机微信，QQ，都可以网络电话了
<pocmon> iMadper, 要不给你们发两个杯子，中间连根绳
<iMadper> 这货谁啊?
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 不爽就踢了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是个有道德的op
<iMadper> freeflying: 我又不是李老板~ lol~
<pocmon> ^_^
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper: 我又不是蛋蛋壕 都快成成语了
<iMadper> freeflying: 说明李老板这个角色深入人心.
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 有人在黑你
 * onlylove 决定先浪费30块钱试试那垫子……
<iMadper> onlylove: 不会好用的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 首先, 调整你桌椅的高度.
<onlylove> iMadper: 总比以后手术好……
<iMadper> onlylove: 有了垫子就能解决问题?
<onlylove> iMadper: 慢点……
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就是手腕磨桌子……
<iMadper> onlylove: 高dpi的鼠标就好了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 这个怎么讲……
<iMadper> onlylove: 4000dpi了, 手腕都不用动了啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧……
<iMadper> onlylove: 手指稍微拿捏一下就移动过去了, 手腕用不到了
<gfrog> freeflying: 真想冬天去南方呆着。北方空气太差劲了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在就是.
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，我买鼠标去……
<onlylove> gfrog: 南方没暖气
<iMadper> onlylove: 找同事的, 谁有借来试试看.
<gfrog> onlylove: 到不用暖气的地儿去
<onlylove> iMadper: 没，我想买鼠标好久了……
<nicolaspot> 3200dpi的撸过
<iMadper> gfrog: 只有粤南, 云南, 广西南部, 海南是真正不需要暖气的吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠谱啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 深圳就不需要了
<freeflying> gfrog: 我打算明儿回老家住一段时间
<onlylove> freeflying: 深圳有冬天么……
<gfrog> freeflying: 我想再去厦门待一阵儿。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你媳妇不用上班？
<^_^> pocmon: hi
 * jiero 没媳妇儿
<jiero> iMadper: 不会啊。我以前测试naga都是满满的dpi，看你怎么用鼠标了~
<jiero> iMadper: 不过我用鼠标的方式从来不想动手腕的。都是手指转鼠标~
<gfrog> freeflying: 用啊，只能等寒假
<jiero> onlylove买什么鼠标呢？
<jiero> onlylove 你要那种红外的还是要激光的？
<onlylove> jiero: 普通的光学鼠，dpi高一些，人体工学，然后没了，我有个激光鼠感觉没啥
 * adam_magic_pack 老子明天去换领暂住证, 妈蛋麻烦
<iMadper> onlylove: http://auction1.paipai.com/search/0/9B7D4E0B000000000401000037CD7BD6-ECD1.html?PTAG=12468.1.3
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Roccat冰豹 Kova幽灵豹游戏鼠标 四色呼吸灯 伟仕正品/官方授权_数码配件-电脑配件-鼠标 价格:¥
<jiero> onlylove其实山寨的就行了
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  iMadper  这便宜货网站 http://www.shihuo.cn/ 适合你们没追求的时候满足基本需求
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 识货 - 高性价比商品导购 价格:￥599.00
<iMadper> 一眼看成 水货 了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 14.04 安装chromium-browser的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464728 如题，如何在root用户下运行，每次运行时总是提示“请以普通用户身份启动‘Chromium’。要以根用户身份运行，您必须为个人资料信息的存储指定其他的‘--user-data-dir’”，在网上找过方法，但是都
<^k^>  ─> 是无效的。无奈了 声明：因为工作原因，我必须得用root用户登录工作。 统计信息: 发表于 由 smilemorning — …
<iMadper> O0XX: golang1.4什么时候发布?
<O0XX> iMadper: soon
<iMadper> O0XX: 有alpha/beta可以玩?
<jiero> iMadper:  好孩子
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 你俩又够浪
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你不是说你不够浪了么
<O0XX> iMadper: 有啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 到处都是
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  都是跟着你的小弟吧。
<iMadper> O0XX: 安德猴支持诶
<iMadper> jiero: 对啊.
<iMadper> jiero: 我就是跟着 adam_magic_pack 大神的小弟
<O0XX> iMadper: travis-ci里面那个tip就是1.4
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 浪尖上的男儿
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 尼码
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 敢说你没冲浪？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 没冲浪过
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 浪一大都不敢去海边的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 浪尖上的男儿
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 。是隐喻啊。
<imtxc> ....
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 听不懂
<imtxc> 马蛋，求有空调的公司推荐
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个android就是支持jni
<O0XX> iMadper: 所以还得写个ui
<iMadper> imtxc: 帽帽机房
<iMadper> imtxc: 冻死
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  是大家舌尖上谈论的~
<O0XX> imtxc: 百度机房，风吹蛋蛋凉
<imtxc> ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 那个gui可以调用这个jni的程序
<iMadper> O0XX: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1N3XyVkAP8nmWjASz8L_OjjnjVKxgeVBjIsTr5qIUcA4/edit?pli=1
<^k^> ⇪ t: Go support for Android - Google文档
<iMadper> O0XX: 是得写个gui. 不然怎么跑的都不知道.
<O0XX> iMadper: 对撒
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 现在的温度不是正好? 空调该关了
<onlylove> jiero: 毛网站，一眼看成水货
<jiero> onlylove 哈哈。失火
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 有暂住证的壕
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 有暂住证的壕
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有暂住证的壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: onlylove 这种屈辱的事情 壕个毛
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 暂住证不是所有WD人都有的
 * adam_magic_pack 长姿势 http://jandan.net/2014/10/10/american-empire.html
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不需要暂住证吧 →_→
<iMadper> onlylove: 我之前客居他乡四年, 也没有暂住证啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 四年也不少啊.
<jiero> onlylove不需要暂住证吧。
<iMadper> onlylove: 闹得我港澳通行证还得回北京办
<jiero> iMadper:  北京人还需要办证？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我就是为了出境方便才办暂住证
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我都出不起境... ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 玩儿蛋去
<iMadper> cherrot: 日本好玩不?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我都出不起境... ... ...
<jiero> cherrot:  日本好玩吗？
<jiero> onlylove你能的，去尼泊尔
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 我能不能过了西藏都是问题，没准高原反应就把我送医院了
<jiero> onlylove 噢。那可以去俄罗斯？
<O0XX> iMadper: 想买5s哪家强？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我司有空调，就是……温度有问题
<iMadper> O0XX: 我这里啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 8000买给你
<iMadper> 卖
<iMadper> O0XX: 别的地方还有比我这里贵的?
<iMadper> O0XX: 5s会不会又官翻?
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464730 启动界面进不去，控制台偶尔能进去。现在试了很多网上介绍的方法都没搞定 有没有除了重装系统外的终极方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2014-10-10 14:07
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 哎呀, 难用死了, 为毛要买? 蛇精病
 * onlylove 一想到明天上班就头大，fuck 假日办
<O0XX> iMadper: 我妹纸
<onlylove> hamo有妹纸？
<iMadper> O0XX: 妹子都是这样, 一开始想要, 你真给了吧, 她又不想要了
<jiero> onlylove 为啥不行。。。其实 hamo 很可爱的
<O0XX> iMadper: 精辟
<iMadper> onlylove: 有啊, hamo买了个俊媳妇
<onlylove> iMadper: 只有我一个人的关注点是hamo的妹纸？
<jiero> onlylove因为他同事早见过了？
<O0XX> iMadper: 买5s哪家强啊？
<iMadper> O0XX: 等官翻
<jiero> O0XX: 在美国不回来了？
<onlylove> O0XX: 越南买的？ cc iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是, 他老妈给她买的吧?  cc O0XX 你自己说
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接苹果团?
<O0XX> iMadper: 并不便宜啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 或者等过两天 gfrog 去hk帮你带嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: 我想买个32G的
<iMadper> O0XX: 要是hk都不便宜, 那就没便宜得了...
<iMadper> O0XX: 电子产品买新不买旧啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我发现有时候苹果团比hk都便宜
<O0XX> iMadper: 6太大了
<iMadper> O0XX: 4.7大???
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩，我妹纸说大就大
<iMadper> O0XX: ... .... .....
<onlylove> iMadper: 妹纸可能单手4.5比较合适
<iMadper> O0XX: 你女朋友陪送的嫁妆那么寒碜, 你还捧她当女王??
<onlylove> iMadper: 两只手么……ipad也一样
<jiero> O0XX: 你嫁出去了！！！
 * O0XX ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 卖了压面机, 然后添几百块钱买个剁手兴呗
 * O0XX 重点不对了
 * O0XX 重点是 买5s哪家强啊！！！
 * O0XX 重点是 买5s哪家强啊！！！
 * O0XX 重点是 买5s哪家强啊！！！
<^k^> O0XX:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiero> O0XX: 美国的哪个运营商？
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 等等吧, 总觉得再过俩月, 5s肯定降价
<iMadper> O0XX: 香港也会有官翻出现
<jiero> iMadper: 至少官翻会降价的。
<jiero> cc O0XX
<jiero> O0XX:  记得要买意外保护哈
<iMadper> O0XX: iphone没有翻新
<iMadper> O0XX: http://store.apple.com/hk-zh/browse/home/specialdeals
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 特惠產品 - Apple Store (香港) 价格:
<WhiteMoOn> O0XX: 赶集网吧
<happyaron> O0XX: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=21858755041
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Apple/苹果 iPhone 5s 苹果手机正品iphone5s 16g 现货原封港版-淘宝网 价格:3790.00 - 3890.00
<O0XX> iMadper: show-smartparens-mode开了 show-parens-mode还用开不了？
<happyaron> O0XX: 先下交货，现场支付宝就行
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:28
<happyaron> 线下
<iMadper> O0XX: 我忘了
<O0XX> happyaron: 淘宝不敢信啊
<imtxc> O0XX:  你嫁出去了？
<O0XX> iMadper: 看看你的配置
<imtxc> O0XX: 为嘛不买更大的
<happyaron> O0XX: pm
<WhiteMoOn> O0XX: http://sh.ganji.com/shouji/1187256294x.htm
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: once black, you never back. 5S屏幕太小了对你来说
<^k^> WhiteMoOn: ⇪ 【2图】全新未拆iPone5S国行64G - 上海二手苹果iPhone5S手机 - 赶集网
<WhiteMoOn> O0XX: 官翻都翻了，不如淘个二手
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这种能可信么
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 不懂你的意思
 * mengyi ???
 * mengyi ?????????????????????????
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ganji这种地方能信么
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 便宜有点太多
<WhiteMoOn>     详细信息
<WhiteMoOn> 全新未拆封金色iPone5S 64G国行正品有正规专卖店机打发票，手机是我姐过生日她好朋友送的，她自己现在就用的5S，6出了想转让掉贴点钱换6了，价格3700元有兴趣的朋友可以过来看看，价格可小谈。
<WhiteMoOn> 联系我时，请说明是在上海赶集网二手手机/手机配件看到的苹果iPhone5S手机转让信息，谢谢。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我不买, 果断港货或者B2C
<happyaron> en
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你给你妈买的iPad是多大的?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我老妈用得比较少，16G足够
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: Air or Mini/
<adam_magic_pack> ?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: Air
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoPairs
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 思密达
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Auto Pairs
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 如果用得比较多，强烈建议32G
 * happyaron 新的iOS设备，16G已经越来越不够用鸟
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 她台式机上~的数据不超过1M怎么说
<jiero> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 比我母上还少
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: lol
<happyaron> jiero: 二代你好。。
<jiero> happyaron:  我父母用的是台电的8寸android
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 只用两个程序, Chrome 和 Skype
<iMadper> O0XX: electric-pair-mode  这个好用.
<happyaron> jiero: 买苹果和小米哪个更土豪
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 如果你也买个ios设备，skype就可以卸载了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 小米, 时间成本
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我才不
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用的是这个
<jiero> happyaron: 换得速度快的更土豪
<iMadper> O0XX: 比auto-pair好用很多
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: facetime 对老年人实在很友好
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: skype相比就差点意思
<iMadper> O0XX: "" {} [] ()  都可以
<O0XX> iMadper: 我还是用smartparens吧
<iMadper> O0XX: electric-pair-mode是emacs built-in的
<iMadper> O0XX: 维护方便啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 有没有办法设置ubuntu14.04的unity桌面上的顶部栏成圆角的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464733 窗口都是圆角的. 现在就是顶部的那个任务栏(状态栏??)不是圆角的..好纠结 能不能改成圆角的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 fnhwsk — 2014-10-10 14:35
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: Skype蛮好, 国行不能facetime audio, 麻烦
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 谁说不能的？
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 为毛我一直能用？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 国行的不能啊, 我说手机上
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 港版没问题路过。
<jiero> happyaron: 用不着。facetime必须苹果
<happyaron> jiero: 微信也挺好的
<jiero> 我家都没苹果东西
<happyaron> jiero: facetime挂了就用微信
<jiero> happyaron: 我能说微信和QQ，质量都差么。
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iPhone-5S-Factory-Unlocked-16GB-Smartphone-Retina-Display-IOS-/281463795682?pt=Cell_Phones&var=&hash=item41888cafe2   new
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Apple iPhone 5S Factory Unlocked 16GB Smartphone Retina Display iOS | eBay
 * lincan iiie
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个smartparen真的很厉害
<jiero> happyaron: 今天我就在想怎么办啊。用微信根本听不清楚
<happyaron> jiero: 关掉高速录音模式试试
<jiero> happyaron: 一边不行，我到我妈那里可以，我妈到我这里不行
<happyaron> jiero: 告诉她也改改
<iMadper> 对着话筒说
<jiero> iMadper: 断断续续的
<happyaron> 反正我录音都可清晰了，你那是手机问题么。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iPhone-5S-16GB-FACTORY-UNLOCKED-Space-Gray-EXCELLENT-Condition-Smartphone-/191294595900
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Apple iPhone 5S 16GB Factory Unlocked Space Gray Excellent Condition Smartphone | eBay
<imtxc> 有小米盒子上支持的带mic的摄像头么
<adam_magic_pack> "在接受本报采访时，梅西称一定不会辜负习主席的希望，为中国足球出力。"
<adam_magic_pack> "10月9日，四次金球奖获得者梅西在一件阿根廷10号球衣上郑重写道：“送给尊敬的习近平先生，加油中国足球！”"
<roylez_> imtxc: tp大眼睛
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 小米支持OTG, 理论上没问题
<imtxc> roylez_: 已经有小米盒子了
<roylez_> imtxc: 我就喜欢看你们浪费钱
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 得找李老板写驱动啊
<imtxc> roylez: 坏席
<happyaron> O0XX: 你把自己嫁出去了？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/thread-9206254-1-1.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 小米盒子新旧版支持SKYPE语音聊天了　-　小米手机官方论坛
<jiero> happyaron iMadper 不是啊。是网络不好的时候 微信和qq都差劲
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX: freeflying:  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/298095   值吗? 背回来
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ CBTL Kaldi 胶囊咖啡机 白色 $70.52+$57.76含税直邮中国（约￥790）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<WhiteMoOn> adam_magic_pack: really?  有mic?
<jiero> iMadper: 你喝咖啡？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我准备买法压壶
 * jiero 不喝咖啡。。。
<adam_magic_pack> WhiteMoOn: 外接带mic的摄像头
 * jiero 喝了咖啡睡觉
<iMadper> jiero: 我买来冲奶粉啊
<iMadper> jiero: 还有高乐高
 * jiero 只能在夜里睡觉前喝咖啡
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 其实我妈现在都手机跟我skype视频了...
<imtxc> ………………
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> 我女朋友那么傻, 都会用skype了
<jiero> iMadper: 打泡泡么
<iMadper> 但是她不会拨号, 只会接我电话
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是 skype 喜欢变卦，msn也是。。
<imtxc> 插上USB麦克风即可。我测试的罗技C170带USB麦克风。这款摄像头的麦克风和视频效果都不错。建议购买。
<jiero> iMadper: 以前只要过2~3个月，界面就更新到看不懂的境地
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 那不是给小米盒子的, 你阅读理解不行啊
<iMadper> jiero: 我从不在乎界面. 我是emacser
<imtxc> 支持Skype语音，还不支持Skype视频。
<jiero> iMadper: 你妈诶，父母不会用了。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 事实上是小米盒子没uvcvideo驱动, 天猫没裁剪有那个
<imtxc> http://bbs.xiaomi.cn/thread-7197590-1-1.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 小米盒子成功进行双向视频通话，画面流畅清晰。　-　小米手机官方论坛
<imtxc> 目前视频部分已经正常，但是小米盒子暂时无法识别摄像头上自带的usb mic，所以声音是单向的，
<imtxc> 电视上能听到来自手机的声音，但是手机上听不到来自盒子的声音，只有画面。
<imtxc> 看来这样的话，买俩就好了？
<imtxc> 一个有视频没有声音，一个有声音没有视频
 * imtxc 大智慧啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 0_0
<jiero> imtxc: 扯啊，直接给父母一个专门用来连电视播放网络的手机+遥控器。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 昵称手机盒子
<imtxc> jiero: 扯淡
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 安心手机不就完了, 而且小米盒子可以把手机画面投射到电视上...
 * jiero imtxc
<iMadper> imtxc: 50寸的大脸, 不吓人嘛?
 * jiero 踩死 imtxc
<jiero> iMadper: 不会的，48寸大脸没吓死我们
<imtxc> jiero: 瞎包
 * WhiteMoOn 个人觉得搞在电视上太大了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 而且我们是在1米远看48寸大脸
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 因为我妈的手机没有前置摄像头，所以我需要在盒子上面接嘛
<gfrog> iMadper: 我就在hk待一晚上啊……
<iMadper> imtxc: http://oneapm.com/events/ironman.html  cc O0XX
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ OneAPM - 端到端的应用性能管理云解决方案
<imtxc> iMadper: 买摄像头又不是为了看我的脸的
<iMadper> imtxc: 好像是100%送机械键盘
<jiero> imtxc: 为了看你的女友的？
<WhiteMoOn> imtxc: 你应该给你妈买个新手机。。
<imtxc> WhiteMoOn: 瞎包
<happyaron> imtxc: 我也觉得该买各新手机。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 快去买吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 不闹
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7a1beaafgw1ekw2o19qfjj20eo0litb1.jpg
<jiero> happyaron imtxc  iMadper 明天为什么要早起？明天还上班？
<WhiteMoOn> imtxc: coolpad huawei 随便一个都行啊，不会超过1300.
<iMadper> jiero: 上班啊
<imtxc> 不知道 apec 给我放假不
<jiero> iMadper: 啊啊。我们上周六就上班了，明天放假。
<jiero> iMadper: 算了，反正不是我上班
<mengyi>  ofan
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 其实今天我才知道剃胡须是应该用泡沫和水润湿之后再剃的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个看起来不错啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你申请了？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 我用再高级的刀片都会刮破, 所以就电动剃须了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 我是说的电动啊。手动的我经常长脓疱，不能用的
<imtxc> 刀子刮破脸很正常吧
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 用剪子呀
<yang1> 谁知道，ubuntu12.04怎么修改插入的Ｕ盘文件权限umask 值的方法吗
<jiero> imtxc: 只要你面部光滑就不容易的。我以前弄破都是脓疱
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 或者指甲刀呀
<jiuerd> 指甲刀好危险的样子
<yang1> 谁知道，ubuntu12.04怎么修改插入的Ｕ盘文件权限umask 值的方法吗
<yang1> 看样子没人知道
<jiero> yang1: 只有你应该知道
<mengyi> yang1: 这里都是一帮无知的人
<jusss> mengyi: ...
<jusss> yang1: umask不知道是啥
<jusss> yang1: 改文件权限用chmod,
<YuEr> 有人折腾过UEFI不？
<iMadper> yunfan:.
<iMadper> YuEr:.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 汉堡王都出手机了, 你们公司的手机怎么连个影儿都没有?!
<YuEr> 我· 台机器死活不能通过grub启动WINDOWS
<YuEr> 哪个给点建议？
<iMadper> YuEr:你都进入grub了, 跟uefi关系不大了.
<iMadper> YuEr:装个osprober, 然后重新生成grub的配置文件.
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/dart-lang/dart-tutorials-samples/blob/master/stopwatch/web/tute_stopwatch.dart   其实也挺丑的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dart-tutorials-samples/tute_stopwatch.dart at master · dart-lang/dart-tutorials-samples · GitHub
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你是device的人, 我可不是...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我也不是啊
<YuEr> iMadper: 通过按F12从电脑的UEFI启动菜单中选择WIN就没问题，但通过grub加载win的efi文件就不行
<YuEr> osprobe认不出来WIN
<iMadper> YuEr: 那是grub的问题了.
<YuEr> 同样的方式在其它电脑上都没问题
<YuEr> 看来这个uefi还是不太统一
<onlylove> jusss: umask是默认的权限……
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得和用户默认umask有关来着
 * onlylove 明天上班
 * onlylove 困……
<O0XX> iMadper: 搞定了
<O0XX> iMadper: 完美
<O0XX> iMadper: go写顺手了其实还挺好的
<iMadper> O0XX: 杀马特括号?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ... ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 来玩如逼?
<O0XX> iMadper: 这货厉害的是能自定义括号
<O0XX> iMadper: 口以
<iMadper> O0XX: 这次得来私有项目了
<onlylove> jusss: 我要学配一个mailserver，还要学写一个爬虫帮忙下载文件……感觉好忙
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<jiero> iMadper:  你们公司没有钱啊，不广撒网
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 没钱, 穷.
<jiero> iMadper:  呀，能买下400万个我了。
<onlylove> jiero: 看好了，不是 iMadper公司没钱，是 iMadper自己没钱
<iMadper> 公司有钱, 不发给我啊....
<onlylove> jiero: 一个你多少钱
<jiero> onlylove 4万
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥坑想好了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 在写愿景
<jiero> onlylove你把 4万交给我，我把4万交给你
<onlylove> jiero: 400W*4w=1600亿……
<jusss> onlylove: 明天才上班，真好
<jiero> onlylove噢
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天才上班？
<imtxc> onlylove: 壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 明天上班和明天才上班是两回事！
<jusss> onlylove: 我被sasl搞的烦死了，smtp时，就是验证密码错误
<onlylove> jusss: 加密方式
<jusss> onlylove: plain
<onlylove> jusss: 那就不知道了
<jusss> onlylove: postfix还分是不是chroot运行的，擦
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己再找吧
<jusss> onlylove: saslauthd就区分这个
<onlylove> jusss: postfix默认就chroot的吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得postfix很少出安全事故
<jusss> onlylove: 然后用testsaslthd验证postfix那个连接，显示连接拒接
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，我的postfix就默认不是chroot
<jusss> onlylove: 看/etc/postfix/master.cf
<onlylove> jusss: 活该你root敢死队，用postfix用户运行postfix
 * onlylove 在想用虚拟机还是物理机安装系统……物理机要研究双显卡
<jusss> onlylove: 添加用户到postfix用户组？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我觉得你明天才上班，壕
 * adam_magic_pack 手机真快坏了, 刚好一会儿没信号...
<onlylove> imtxc: 捣乱，我刚换个鼠标的功夫你就黑吧
<imtxc> onlylove: momo
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果不上班我现在才没工夫和你扯淡
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 买不到啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: iphone 5s 啊，抄底呗
<onlylove> imtxc: hamo都有媳妇了，我得抓紧找了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也得抓紧了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 屏幕小 没NFC iOS渣
<onlylove> imtxc: 新鼠标小不说，还轻……拿手里没感觉
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那你收购了 apple， 让他们给你造很大的
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 咬咬牙，花半个月的工资
<imtxc> onlylove: 鼠标我只用大的
<onlylove> imtxc: apple值得当当半个月工资？一个周够了吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: apple不值钱
 * iMadper 早上刚吃了一个
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我打算买nokia 1110了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你吃的是完整的啊，那种便宜
<imtxc> iMadper: 缺口的那种贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 分两次吃完
<iMadper> imtxc: 先来一口
<iMadper> imtxc: 剩下的慢慢吃
<iMadper> <onlylove> imtxc: hamo都有媳妇了，我得抓紧找了     这是啥意思?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞
<onlylove> iMadper: 意思是，如果我今天不上班，就在忙着泡妹子
<onlylove> iMadper: 你一句话拉低了壕的工资
<iMadper> 意思是，如果我今天不上班，就在忙着泡妹子  <-  这句话跟 hamo有关系??? 还是说你泡的是hamo?
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱
<onlylove> 谁帮我把 iMadper那个疯子给我kb了
<adam_magic_pack> kb是啥 0_0......
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: kickban
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 吓死我了
 * iMadper 吓死我了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你吓死干嘛...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 吓死我才是真的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我为你的遭遇而感到痛心
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: lol~
<imtxc> 请起来很有趣
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有想到艳遇这么快吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 五笔?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不是啊，一激动拼音按错
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只是没有想到这里会有艳遇
<netsnail_> 要做机房运维需要买哪些东西？
<imtxc> 刚才那个话题太劲爆了
<netsnail_> 网线、移动推车、一台电脑
<onlylove> netsnail_: kvm bmc
<netsnail_> onlylove: bmc是什么东西
<onlylove> netsnail_: 远程控制卡，hp的叫ilo，dell的叫idrac
<netsnail_> onlylove: 外设还需要些什么东西？
<netsnail_> onlylove: 储物柜，小车什么的
<onlylove> netsnail_: 螺丝刀，显示器
<jiero> iMadper:  你艳遇了？
<netsnail_> onlylove: 防静电
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 被人改了航班了，不爽。
<netsnail_> 还有吗？
<jiero> 算了。
<jiero> 无聊拉。开溜
 * onlylove 决定拉黑你们这些卢瑟 安心找妹子
<netsnail_> 我连光模块都想到了，还是感觉不全
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，HKG可以不进关直接转机吧？
<onlylove> netsnail_: 机房里面有空调，空调会控制湿度，理论上不会有静电
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 怎么走的现在?
<onlylove> netsnail_: 而且有防静电地板
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 南航直飞HK，华航往返TPE，在HKG不进关了。
<onlylove> netsnail_: 如果你的空调不能控制湿度，当我没说
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啧啧, 故意绕HK
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 积累航段，哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中的星际译王的全文翻译 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464734 我的ubuntu中的星际译王的全文翻译不能用，大家的都能用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ryt — 2014-10-10 15:23
<netsnail_> onlylove: 空调没有问题
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我好像悲催了, 算下来回国之后正好差500能兑换到四川的往返
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 用信用卡积分兑一些
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没那么高级的信用卡
<onlylove> netsnail_: 你可以看linux系统管理技术手册第二版最后一章，里面有提到机房
<netsnail_> onlylove: 没有这本书:_(
<onlylove> netsnail_: 新华书店咯
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 乃不是去过四川了？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还没, 单程15K里程, 往返25K里程, 头疼
<onlylove> netsnail_: 我记得中关村图书大厦有这本的……如果你不在北京，当我没说
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 下个月乃们不去湾湾耍？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 一月份
<netsnail_> onlylove: 我在北京，我当你说了
<netsnail_> onlylove: 我下到了hoho
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那就等我们sprint完了再去四川吧 撒花
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我也想去……
 * O0XX 不想坐飞机啊...而且还既不是过道也不靠窗
<onlylove> netsnail_: 下到的有不全的
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 去哪?
<onlylove> netsnail_: 我下过的
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 经济舱必须前排过道
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 到时候都给你选CZ/CL的航班，啊哈哈
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 湾湾
<gfrog> O0XX: 你咋被坑了？ 为毛不要靠过道？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 第一次坐飞机的时候把靠窗让给ex, 第二次自己靠窗, 然后再也不想靠窗了, 窄巴, 难受
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 经济仓必须靠服务站过道
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: +1
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 服务站........
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 那叫啥？ 备餐区？
<O0XX> gfrog: 没有过道了
<gfrog> O0XX: 那要升仓
<netsnail_> onlylove: 第30章 管理政策与策略
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 上次去台湾就是这样, 在最后一排听空姐八卦 =,=
<O0XX> gfrog: 升不起
<netsnail_> onlylove: 最后一章
<netsnail_> onlylove: 木有你说的东西
<gfrog> O0XX: 换航班
<onlylove> netsnail_: 你一定没仔细看，kvm和bmc都不是必须的
<gfrog> O0XX: 你飞star-alliance还是skyteam？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 问问, 兴许就给你免费升了
<O0XX> gfrog: AA
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: ...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我去机场换exit旁边的吧
<gfrog> O0XX: 换DL
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 華航精緻旅遊 - 免費升等商務艙 (Visa Infinite/Visa Signature 尊享)
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: http://www.china-airlines.com/hk/promotion/741ff9c5-48a8-458e-8e39-f8954e3f26cf.html
<gfrog> O0XX: 额，不对AA是oneworld？
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 華航精緻旅遊 - 免費升等商務艙 (Visa Infinite/Visa Signature 尊享) - 中華航空公司 China Airlines
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 大陆发的visa signature不算吧？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 算
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 需要用该信用卡付款吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 要用那个卡买票，你没机会
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 没说, 你可以问问
<iMadper> O0XX: 咱办个什么卡, 这次能攒里程?
<gfrog> iMadper: 你也去亚美立加？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你机票都出了，办啥也来不及了吧... ^^ adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 可以里程补登
<iMadper> gf
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 这么爽？
<iMadper> gfrog: ?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 而且都可以网上办常旅客卡的....
<gfrog> O0XX: checkin的时候可以告诉丫FFP号码
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 即使checkin的时候忘了 可以用登机牌补登
 * O0XX 擦擦...AA居然是one world
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 那就算了吧
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 对啊
<gfrog> O0XX: AA里程攒到国泰下面，飞湾湾用呗
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 关键你没那么多机会攒里程, 而且里程有有效期, 最后还是没意义
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 一年总有一次两次吧
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你以为是你们土壕组啊?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 跨洲那种
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 那我以前的那个去欧洲的能补里程不
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 土耳其航空
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 时间过了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gfrog 星空和天合, 别的没意思了
<gfrog> O0XX: 你们净坐土壕航啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不过我把天合联盟的卡销了, 出门坐飞机都让agency给我找星空的
<O0XX> gfrog: AA和土耳其都是土豪？
<gfrog> O0XX: 比CA、CA壕多了
<adam_magic_pack> http://blog.roodo.com/aj2004/archives/394895.html    .......
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 深邃美麗的小亞細亞:天地不容土耳其航空 - 樂多日誌
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: CA里程太难攒了，不然国内CA金卡妥妥的最好用
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 土耳其航空是星空联盟, 你去布达佩斯来回可以换飞威海来回机票了都... 价值一千四
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41395
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国最年轻院士涉造假被捕
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 难攒? 兑换往返机票的话还是挺值的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 算了，不要了，坐飞机机会不多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 已知去布达佩斯来回可以换飞威海来回机票了都... 价值一千四，那么问题来了：能换多少张往返张家口的机票？
<wlxmhls> 我请教个问题，1个信道有几条物理线路？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 全价票是这样, 折扣票兴许单程都换不了 安啦
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 回家有动车的表示懒得飞
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我家快有了
<O0XX> gfrog: 首先
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 国内再兑换也比不上春秋给力啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 高铁到青岛, 然后城际高铁到我镇
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你要晓得我大威海没有春秋而且机票从不打折
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<iMadper> 离张家口最近的机场, 是不是首都机场啊?   cc  O0XX
<O0XX> iMadper: 错，宁远机场
<O0XX> iMadper: 高达上
<gfrog> iMadper: 口胡，大张家口咋可能木有机场呢
 * O0XX 以前真没有。。。
 * O0XX 去年才修好
<iMadper> gfrog: 我看 O0XX 说首先, 以为是: 首先得有个机场
<happyaron> gfrog: 你多少里程了
 * O0XX 还是个军用机场改的
<gfrog> happyaron: 1w+才……
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你多少里程了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你的里程足够绕地球10圈了吧????????
<O0XX> iMadper: 我是说首先要有航班
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<happyaron> iMadper: 差得远
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 9K+目前
<iMadper> happyaron: 别装.
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 算上往返欧洲和呆湾估计能过3W
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 这次yk自己去美帝，为啥不带你
<gfrog> O0XX: 你可以去石家庄飞啊，石家庄到张家口有航线，哈哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: 你一个月出国十来次的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 我说卡上有效的
<happyaron> iMadper: 扯淡
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 级别够不上 O0XX 和 iMadper
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 现在有效的9K+
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> iMadper: 你多少里程了
<iMadper> happyaron: 0.
<iMadper> happyaron: 真心0
<gfrog> O0XX: iMadper 你们去亚美立加啥活动？
<happyaron> iMadper: 额
<iMadper> happyaron: 绝对不胡说.
<happyaron> iMadper: 额
<happyaron> iMadper: 飞过的里程
<O0XX> gfrog: 少平
<happyaron> 频道里 freeflying 多年前就金卡了
<happyaron> iMadper adam_magic_pack ^^^
<iMadper> gfrog: 撞四角大楼
<gfrog> O0XX: 艹，太直接了
<happyaron> O0XX: ^^^^
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦, 来回广州 *2, 来回桂林 *1
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 少平 是个啥
<adam_magic_pack> o....
<happyaron> iMadper: 其他时间呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 没了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 都火车？
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我自己买的机票大多都不累计里程........
<gfrog> happyaron: 你们壕自然都金卡了，就剩我们屌丝在讨论怎么薅积分
<qiao> iMadper: 拜 去米国的壕 ～
<happyaron> iMadper: 火车多少里程了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 数不清
<happyaron> gfrog: 我还没到银卡呢
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 来回广州 * 20 估计
<iMadper> qiao: 别闹...
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜欧洲美洲环游的壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 要算高铁的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • GTX750ti 现在被支持的如何 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464737 请教下各位前辈，我现在用的是12.04 64位系统，平台是inter 赛扬 1820，目前是集显， 近日想入手一块GTX750Ti，用于打魔兽世界， 但是不知道现在这块显卡被支持的如何。 望了解前辈们指点，谢谢。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 vci209413 — 2014-10-10 16:09
 * O0XX 过一年多京张城际通车了，谁还care里程
<iMadper> gfrog: happyaron 是六大洲携5D3任意翱翔壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 那是 fracting
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> fracting: 错了，
<gfrog> iMadper: 好强大的无敌伞
<happyaron> iMadper: 是 freeflying
<adam_magic_pack> "您只需在近1个月内飞行35434公里，可升级到银卡会员"
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹了, 候总哪儿有五第三?
 * gfrog 额，我擦，我的CA积分好像过期了……
<happyaron> iMadper: 猴叔是看不上
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹, 你把你的给候总, 看他要不要?!
<happyaron> iMadper: 白送的我也要啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 转移话题是不好滴
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... ....
<iMadper> happyaron: 你先承认你是 六大洲携5D3任意翱翔壕妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 把你的肾5s给我，我要。
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 不乖啊你
<iMadper> qiao: ... 我怕我明天去找你, 然后卡还是拿不到
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有一个是我
<qiao> iMadper: 我现在下去看看。。
<iMadper> qiao: 乖
<iMadper> happyaron: 你看看qiao多乖
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你又办了个啥卡
<happyaron> iMadper: 首席那是看你壕不敢得罪你
<adam_magic_pack> 淫威
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 世界卡
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: +10086
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 卧槽, 真的假的
<O0XX> iMadper: 壕
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 新发的小招全币卡质量真渣
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 说错了, 全币种
<happyaron> 你们都是卡壕
 * iMadper nnnd, 口误...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 质量好不好的要干啥?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 容易刷烂啊，妈蛋丫的有效期5年呢
 * gfrog 您只需在近1个月内飞行21756公里，可升级到银卡会员 
<onlylove> gfrog: 烂了换张
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 拜经常刷全币卡的壕
<gfrog> onlylove: 小招损坏换卡要钱
<onlylove> 一个月飞那么多公里，空姐吧……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 几天就磨掉一层皮儿啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 毛线
<onlylove> gfrog: 啥……他自己的卡不结实怪别人啊？
<happyaron> onlylove: 来回一趟美帝就16000了
<happyaron> onlylove: 用不着空乘
<gfrog> onlylove: 来会一趟欧洲就16000了，再跑趟米帝就超了
<onlylove> happyaron: 额，没考虑地球直径 cc gfrog
<gfrog> onlylove: 没办法……
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 我的活儿又被贵组block, 唉
<happyaron> gfrog: 貌似欧洲要比美帝多点
<gfrog> happyaron: 看从哪飞哪。
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> iMadper: 你们是几号出发
<happyaron> O0XX: 你们是几号出发
<gfrog> happyaron: 从PEK和CAN飞莫斯科都差不少，lol
<O0XX> happyaron: 19
<happyaron> gfrog: lol 估计11月第一次飞CAN
<gfrog> O0XX: 申请pp卡了没啊？
<happyaron> O0XX: o
<O0XX> happyaron: 我跟小朋友飞芝加哥
<O0XX> gfrog: 没
<happyaron> O0XX: 申请pp卡
<O0XX> gfrog: 懒
<gfrog> O0XX: 早弄，有用
<O0XX> happyaron: 还够时间么？
<happyaron> O0XX: 俩人有一个申了就行
<gfrog> O0XX: 特别适合去PEK薅方便面
<happyaron> O0XX: 不知道，申着看呗
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有汽水神马的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 几个问题请大神指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464738 我14.04启动的时候一直有一个错误 i915的错误 心想可能是intel的显卡驱动问题 我就百度一下 看到有一个intel显卡驱动的安装程序 就装上试了一下 然后启动就悲剧了 卡了 在输入用户密码以后就卡在哪里了 进
<O0XX> ...
<^k^>  ─> 不了桌面 求指点 另外我还发现几个问题 第一个 就是主板声卡的问题 现在主板声卡都是能识别接入设备的 …
 * O0XX 我有龙腾...
 * O0XX 反正用不了...
<gfrog> happyaron: 去CAN做咩？ 闹登革热呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 我知啊，可是行程已经出来了妹的
<gfrog> happyaron: 快扎疫苗
<gfrog> happyaron: 买驱蚊手环
 * O0XX 没有人最近要去非洲吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<happyaron> gfrog: 这么严重么。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 万一去CAN病了没法大吃大喝咋办
<happyaron> 有理
<happyaron> 还是防蚊吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你以为贵组block的就少了?? lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 啥驱蚊手环?
<qiao> iMadper: 没有～ 楼下前台说他们10.1也不上班，楼里只有保安上班。
<iMadper> qiao: 昂, thx
<gfrog> iMadper: 就是一种手环，可以驱蚊，没运动感应
<iMadper> gfrog: 效果好?
<iMadper> gfrog: 不需要运动感应
<gfrog> iMadper: 没用过
<O0XX> happyaron: 高价卖你一瓶我从布达佩斯带回来的驱蚊水吧
<happyaron> 话说搜狗拼音要进我司restricted仓库了。
<happyaron> O0XX: 。。。
<gfrog> O0XX: yooooo，AA跟MH一个联盟呢，快把里程积到MH上
<happyaron> O0XX: 咱们啥关系，这还用钱嘛？！
<gfrog> happyaron: 关系硬到一被子就够了？
<O0XX> gfrog: 马行？
<O0XX> gfrog: 这货不都要倒闭了
<gfrog> O0XX: .
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是啊
<tenzu> ...
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼叫兽
<tenzu> roylez: 主席
 * gfrog 我擦，聊high了，忘了开会……
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 赞
<O0XX> gfrog: 赞
<tenzu> happyaron: 肾5S降价了哈
<happyaron> tenzu: 入吧入吧
<tenzu> gfrog: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 握手
<onlylove> happyaron: 五大洲壕，我昨天问新晋dd问题，他用叛逃水果为理由不回答
 * gfrog 啊，是系统时钟错乱了。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 阿当
<happyaron> onlylove: 最后一句重新组织下语言？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我又想买肾6+了
<happyaron> tenzu: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<happyaron> O0XX: 看见没 tenzu 已经叛逃 6+ 了
<onlylove> happyaron: 他说他叛逃水果了，不回答我的问题
 * jiero 不在意那些了。
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7a1beaafgw1ekw2o19qfjj20eo0litb1.jpg
 * jiero 速度。
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就叛吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 有啥办法
<happyaron> wzssyqa_: 听说你不搞debian了？
<tenzu_> 竟然掉了
<jiero> wzssyqa_: 看上了苹果妹妹？
<happyaron> tenzu: 买买买的力量给你震掉了
<tenzu_> happyaron: 攒私房钱ing
<iMadper> 其实我想知道mac os到底怎么样啊? 能比awesome好用?
<happyaron> tenzu_: 你买了以后你家女王不就知道了？
<happyaron> iMadper: 好用不好用没关系，续航长
<tenzu_> happyaron: 那时候来个死猪不怕开水烫
<iMadper> happyaron: 这倒是.
<happyaron> tenzu_: 。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 还好我不需要续航.
<happyaron> tenzu_: 你牛逼
<iMadper> happyaron: 除了linux, 续航都很好啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 你也牛逼
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟果果比的话windows还是差
<happyaron> iMadper: linux一般来说就更渣渣了
<iMadper> happyaron: 不, win不差的
<gfrog> tenzu_: 壕叫兽
<happyaron> iMadper: 差不少的
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在win8下, 续航都在10小时左右啊
<jiero> iMadper:  windows vista 很差，我知道~
<happyaron> iMadper: 重量呢
<jiero> iMadper: windows 7 电池体验很差
<iMadper> happyaron: 比air可轻多了
<iMadper> happyaron: 同尺寸下
<happyaron> iMadper: 赶快推荐给 wzssyqa_
<jiero> windows 8 应该好多了
<iMadper> happyaron: 他都买了wz了
<happyaron> iMadper: 他就是因为续航叛逃果果的
<jiero> win 8 还是有很大改进了
<tenzu> happyaron: gfrog 国庆期间看了7天报价, 然后越来越不想买5S了
<happyaron> iMadper: 他是土豪，买个电脑算什么
<happyaron> tenzu: 觉得不值当？
<iMadper> happyaron: svp 13嘛
<jiero> tenzu:  买 iphone 6 16GB才 5400 分期
<gfrog> tenzu: 必须不能5S啊
<tenzu> 听说MBA续航比MBP还长
<jiero> happyaron:  因为必须买个玩。
<iMadper> happyaron: 13寸, 1.09kg. air的13寸很重的
<happyaron> iMadper: 直接推荐给 wzssyqa_
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: 是啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 可能是用惯了note2这种大屏幕, 而且垂涎6+的续航时间
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。就差1.5KG
<iMadper> happyaron: 你来, 我不认识wz
<happyaron> tenzu: 你分期吧
<happyaron> tenzu: 苹果免息分期
<tenzu> jiero: 6+港版算上代购费也就这意思
<jiero> tenzu:  苹果知道，明天它就出新了。
<jiero> tenzu:  galaxy note 4 vs iphone 6 +
<tenzu> happyaron: gfrog jiero 我还是坐等港行掉价吧, 想买6+ 64G的
<jiero> tenzu: 还记得 long iphone and galaxy shield 吗
<tenzu> jiero: 当然记得, 不过6+也能当shield用啦
<gfrog> tenzu: 64G不是6888起嘛？短期不会掉的
<O0XX> tenzu: 土豪
<gfrog> tenzu: 想买又嫌贵，要么合约要么港行
<tenzu> gfrog: 港行比国内便宜
<tenzu> 6K以内可以考虑, 否则觉得不合算了
<O0XX> tenzu: 擦，买个手机6万多。。
<O0XX> tenzu: 土豪
<tenzu> O0XX: 6K啊, 擦亮你的金坷垃眼
<O0XX> iMadper: 再拉一个会写ios和安德猴的
<iMadper> O0XX: ios的不好拉
<iMadper> O0XX: 安德猴就你了?
<jiero> tenzu:  好多啊好多啊
 * jiero 用了10年手机所有的手机加起来原价也没有6000啊。
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是有库, 能同时适应desktop和phone嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: 那没有原生应用现在不值钱啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 很多东西实现不了的
<iMadper> O0XX: ios不好找, 好找的话fwall先解决了再说.
<iMadper> O0XX: 肿莫会实现不了?
<tenzu> jiero: 反正我也没有别的爱好了, 所以买买电子产品就行
<iMadper> O0XX: lbs实现不了?
<tenzu> jiero: 车啊单反啊都不玩
<iMadper> O0XX: 也对, 用ip库确实不靠谱.
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在phone的网页是可以定位的了
<jiero> tenzu: 。
<iMadper> O0XX: ios成本太高了, 账号就要600/年
<iMadper> O0XX: 还需要苹果机来开发
 * tenzu 回家抱娃去
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX i
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX iMadper 帝都那个代理真垃圾
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你在说"圈圈叉叉 I"?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 应该用宾格
<iMadper> gfrog: 应该用 me
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: O0XX iMadper 用的啥破邮件客户端啊，竟然没法处理繁体字附件。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: iMadper ……
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 对头
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 算是祈使句吧?
 * iMadper <- 是个语法渣渣, 正在虚心请教. 
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 前面加个Do效果就更好了
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 贵司有人移民大家拿了啊，真是壕
<iMadper> ...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 别刺激我
<O0XX> gfrog: 已经移了？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你可以去希腊啊
 * adam_magic_pack 锻炼去, 土豪话题参与不进去
<happyaron> gfrog: 谁啊
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.globevisa.com.cn/news/201407/40297.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 25万欧元购买匈牙利国债 最快获申根国永居 - 【环球移民官方网站】
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 25w还返还给你, 然后你就申根国了
<onlylove> 25W欧……那就是250W软了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 没这么多.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不到200w
<iMadper> onlylove: 一般用8算欧元. 6算美元嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得用10算欧的
<iMadper> onlylove: 英镑吧...
<onlylove> iMadper: 差那么多？
<iMadper> onlylove: ... 是啊...
<iMadper> onlylove: 日元是 0.06.
<iMadper> onlylove: 韩元早些时候是0.007, 现在不知道了
<onlylove> iMadper: 日元贵些，我记得是20比1
<iMadper> 哦草, 0.0057了
<jiero> iMadper: 看 baidu 输入 cny jpy krw
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这汇率... 就没说对的... http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=1000%E6%97%A5%E5%85%83&rsv_spt=1&issp=1&f=8&rsv_bp=0&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_enter=1&inputT=1883&rsv_sug3=34&rsv_sug4=637&rsv_sug1=33&rsv_sug2=0&bs=1000%E9%9F%A9%E5%85%83
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 1000日元_百度搜索
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 百度很智能的
<jiero> iMadper: 我知道的所有搜索引擎都是这样
<onlylove> iMadper: 很早之前了好吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，匈牙利那么缺钱？
<iMadper> jiero: 说明你没用过 http://www.chinaso.com/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 中国搜索
<iMadper> onlylove: 希腊也差不多啊. 塞尔维亚也是啊
<jiero> iMadper:  我用过的也就 baidu google yahoo bing 和 duckduckgo
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果中国200W国债给国籍……
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1el60dgollhj20qq143qa5.jpg
<iMadper> roylez: 哦!!! 能不能给我发漂亮的, 轻口味的妹子图??
<roylez> iMadper: 漂亮的我还发给你？？？？
<iMadper> ..
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 还好没点开
<jiero> iMadper:   http://photo.poco.cn/lastphoto-htx-id-4123540-p-0.xhtml
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 让记忆融化在时光里-人像摄影-POCO摄影作品展示
<Guest80418> hi
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 知道啥好的 onion 站不？Mac挂手机fqrouter，用proxychains起tor，终于连上了，发现几个CP站，都要bitcoin
<iMadper> jiero: 赞, 你比 roylez 强多了 lol~
<^k^> Guest80418:点点点.  17:06
<happyaron> jiero: 我能说全是靠妹子么
<jiero> happyaron:  对啊。国内摄影真无聊
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 母鸡, 大学时搞过, 就再也没碰这玩儿
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 要bitcoin的已经不私密了...
<Guest80418> 问一下，有谁用过UBOOT中的GO命令吗
<alvin_rxg> /go
<freeflying> iMadper: 明天上班？
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<freeflying> iMadper: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/103997
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 老友记20年 满满的都是爱：Friends 20th Anniversary 纽约 Central Perk 咖啡馆探秘_旅游_晒物广场_什么值得买
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 找到了thehiddenwiki
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 满地各种不要节操的玩意
<freeflying> roylez: 这是啥
<freeflying> roylez: 分享些英文的porn小说
<roylez> freeflying: 这么清淡的玩意找不到
<freeflying> roylez: 看小说能迅速增加词汇量啊
<roylez> freeflying: 发现一个虐兽爱好者论坛，一个兽吃人图片爱好者图库....
<freeflying> roylez: 你丫口味太重
<gmj> 真是重口
 * WhiteMoOn 关键你们还都去点开看
<roylez> WhiteMoOn: 废话，纯爷们无所畏惧
<freeflying> roylez: 这和爷不爷们有一毛钱关系啊
<roylez> freeflying: Pack 1 - 0.1 BTC
<roylez> freeflying: 都是拿自己的收藏开网站的
<freeflying> roylez: 没兴趣啊
<roylez> freeflying: 生命的乐趣就在于经历，尽量的探索这个世界，你不懂
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: .....
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 银河系漫游指南 英文的看了一半, 尼码太多乱七八糟的词
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 尼玛
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 说到这书就来气，丫的给我的kindle就拷了个这？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 什么破烂玩意
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: ? 和我有什么关系?
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 比 unix hater's handbook 差远了
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 我是从 readfree.me 上推送的, 你在说什么 0_0
<alvin_rxg> Title: readfree.me (@ readfree.me)
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 你发给我的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐你记忆混乱了吧
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 滚
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 可能发给你的是中文的, 英文的是后来推送的
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 早就知道不能跟卢瑟看一样的书
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 艹，酒店没房间了，准备要求去住咱的指定酒店了。
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 古拉格：一部历史  一百个人的十年   光明王  数学之美
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你酒店都自己选啊?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: customer给了俩，都满了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我跟你说, taipei的home hotel前台妹子很漂亮
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 青年旅舍去, 给公司省点钱
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 再也不信你们了，告诉我南京银行妹子漂亮，结果都是大妈
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，形象啊，形象
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我可没说这个
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: Home hotel的King size房间9600TWD一晚, 前台必须漂亮
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，那你们去都住多少钱的？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 就住那个啊 应该是有协议价
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 卧槽，我也要去！！ 桃园那俩酒店挂牌价才4300TWD
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 德国的酒店公司给订的250+欧一晚
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: K13-Online - Probably another German boylover website (I don't understand German).
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 基本都那价格
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 桃源, 和101楼下怎么比
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 桃园有机场啊
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 看括号里的笑了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦草, 这次米国的才160刀!
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: ...... 图片说明一切
<adam_magic_pack> i
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 而且我是单人间 XDD
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 木有BTC，没法看图
<diggzh> 有什么方法能让ardroid SDK
<iMadper> 决定看原版的fifty shades of gray.
<diggzh> 下载速度快点吗？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 卧槽 这图你也看, 抓起来!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那你晚上可以叫服务了啊
<adam_magic_pack> ....
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 算在房费里么?
<iMadper> diggzh: 买100M光纤啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 自费吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不然你的同事要加入怎么办?
<diggzh> iMadper:T_T
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ... 下班
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我爱岗敬业, 要坚持到6点.
<gfrog> iMadper: 你们去哪个地儿？
<iMadper> gfrog: 泰森斯角
<gfrog> iMadper: 不明觉厉
<iMadper> O0XX: 我觉得udp还是很重要的
<O0XX> iMadper: why?
<iMadper> O0XX: ruby gem下载不动啊. 必须走proxychain
<O0XX> iMadper: hahah
<onlylove> 明天还要上班！抓狂！
<iMadper> onlylove: 请假呗
<freeflying> iMadper: 下单了？
<freeflying> iMadper: 貌似我还有几十刀得现金
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没呢.
<gmj> exit
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说曾经路过friends里的那个咖啡店
<freeflying> 没啥感觉
<jiero> 。。。前台必须漂亮。。。这是啥规定啊。
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都没看过老友记
<O0XX> iMadper: 你又买啥？
<jiero> freeflying: 我1个月前看过1集
<O0XX> iMadper: 对了，淘宝有个gems的mirror
<O0XX> iMadper: https://ruby.taobao.org/
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RubyGems 镜像 - 淘宝网
<iMadper> O0XX: 刚更新完, 乃就告诉我
<freeflying> iMadper: 不对，我是去central park
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> ... ...
 * jiero 赞 O0XX  iMadper
<diggzh> 总觉得做ruby程序的人，都好优雅。
<iMadper> diggzh: 错觉.
<lincan> 2
 * lincan ..sf
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 下virtualbox全屏，菜单栏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464742 ubuntu 14.04，virtual box 安装windows xp，全屏状态下，ubuntu的菜单栏不能隐藏，怎样隐藏ubuntu菜单栏啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 az255 — 2014-10-10 18:10
<diggzh> i
<diggzh> iMadper: Mac+Sublime Text X+Rails 左边编辑器，右边终端，现代开发者……
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron:点点点.  18:22
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron:点点点.  18:23
<happyaron> test again...
<diggzh> test
<^k^> diggzh:点点点.  18:23
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron:点点点.  18:23
<diggzh> 凑热闹……
<happyaron> ok了
<happyaron> boxcar倒了，唉
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 程序员的桌面截图.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464743 选区_004.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-10-10 18:21
<onlylove> happyaron: 你刚咋了
<happyaron> onlylove: 测试一下push通知
<diggzh> 我该学习那些技能点，才能接近你们专业的工作啊？你们的职位title叫什么？
<onlylove> 软件测试工程师，要来体验下么
<diggzh> +_+ 当然想啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 要不要告诉那个可怜孩子真相
<diggzh> onlylove: 去哪里都有真相，关键是现在我门路都找不到。
<onlylove> diggzh: 随便找个门进去就好
<diggzh> 我就是那种，今天学这个，明天学那个，一事无成那种。
<onlylove> diggzh: 我的工作是，今天干这个，明天干那个
<diggzh> onlylove: 然后样样精通咯？
<onlylove> diggzh: 你觉得可能？
<diggzh> 反正看你们聊天挺有意思的
<pocmon> onlylove, 实干的，各种可能性都有
<onlylove> diggzh: 聊天是打发工作无聊时间的，以及像现在，加班
<pocmon> onlylove, 加班多吗？
<onlylove> pocmon: 样样精通的……我真没见
<onlylove> pocmon: 随机
<pocmon> onlylove, 是
<diggzh> 好吧，你们加油，吃饭去了，拜拜
<ToaNii> 你们有人在Mac上装过OpenSUSE么
<Uberlisk> Macbook 7.1试过，好像不太好使
<Uberlisk> 现在不知道兼容不，刚上大学的时候试过
<Uberlisk> Uefi 启动有问题
<ToaNii> Uberlisk: 我装了一个
<ToaNii> 问题是Kernel居然在检查我的i8042...
<ToaNii> Mac分明没有i8042控制器
<ToaNii> 而且引导确实也有问题...
<Uberlisk> Uefi 引导之后，nvidia geforce 320的驱动也不能正常工作
<Uberlisk> 需要就虚拟吧，直接装蛋疼
<ToaNii> 刚刚发现了....我用恢复模式启动之后到了Graphic Interface OK 那里就不动了。
<ToaNii> ...重点是我想编译内核
<ToaNii> 装ubuntu是肯定可以，但是用ubuntu编译内核....
<ToaNii> 还要先打包...好蛋疼
<roylez> ToaNii: Mac多好，suse装虚拟机就好
<jackness> imtxc, iMadper 人呢？
<ToaNii> roylez: 虚拟机能随便换内核么
<roylez> ToaNii: 内核不是随便装的么
<ToaNii> 我不知道虚拟机装自己修改过的会不会有问题...
<ToaNii> 尽管我觉得理论上不会有
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<roylez> jiero: 啥
<roylez> jiero: 洗洗睡吧
 * jiero 哈哈是个疯子了
 * ToaNii 不知道你们在说什么
<jiero> cherrot:  相机电池拍不够100张
<jiero> cherrot: 而且还不是高性能模式，虽然能快速抓拍飞行的昆虫
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神 正在配置 grub-pc 假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464744 更新到 正在配置 grub-pc 时假死 统计信息: 发表于 由 donkey74110 — 2014-10-10 19:55
<slucx> 出差中
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sMyIIzfxAACUGh1wZOwAALrVAFPKj8AAJQy195.jpg 电瓶车神马的费劲,还是坐公交好
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸大
<iMadper> onlylove:	摸摸大
<onlylove> iMadper: 不和地球人一般见识
<jiero> iMadper: 摸摸大
<jiero> onlylove:  快点下去吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 下去做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 不和地球人见识啊，从天上下来吧
<onlylove> 唉？我另一个挂机号呢
<onlylove> 电脑休眠了？
<onlylove> 为毛新买的萝卜那么辣
<jiero> iMadper onlylove  maplebeats_ 我拍了一个好玩的照片呃
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你来解释下qq2013的问题 cc maplebeats
<iMadper> onlylove: 赋予你踢掉这个通过装死来避免回应你问题的渣渣.
<iMadper> 的权利
<onlylove> iMadper: 这样不好……
<iMadper> onlylove: 鹅厂乱搞 kick几个他们员工也算是替天行道了
<iMadper> 哦草, screenhero只有windows版本的啊
<onlylove> 那是啥
<jiero> onlylove iMadper  maplebeats 告诉我了，他没有看那台挂irc的电脑啊
<onlylove> 3G网果然不靠谱
<jiero> onlylove: 还没用过3G网络啊。我
<jiero> onlylove:  落后于时代了
<onlylove> jiero: 我住的地方么网络，只能用3G
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM别和我比
<jiero> onlylove: 我的手机只能用2G
<onlylove> jiero: 能用3G的基本都是android和iphone还有windowsphone，你又不爱用
<jiero> onlylove: 世界真精彩世界真无奈
 * jiero 看到别人还在愁流量不够用，我感觉流量根本没啥用
 * gfrog 艹，打繁體字真累
<onlylove> gfrog: 在弯弯？
<gfrog> onlylove: 去灣灣頻道裝灣灣人
<onlylove> gfrog: 那你还得熟悉弯弯的IT术语
<onlylove> gfrog: 我觉得繁体倒是次要的
<freeflying> gfrog: 这么晚居然还在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 自己找酒店啊，擦
<freeflying> gfrog: 台湾得？
<gfrog> freeflying: yep
<freeflying> gfrog: 101的hyatt
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去桃園啊叔，住101這也太遠了
<freeflying> gfrog: 问问你们桃园同事好了
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天他们放假……
<freeflying> 对哦
<freeflying> gfrog: 你咋去桃园培训啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我sb了呗
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 如何使用 add-apt-repository 把 Launchpad PPAs 套件庫 加進 Debian 套件來源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464745 http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-a ... .html#more How To Add Launchpad PPAs In Debian Via `add-apt-repository` Command 一向都是把 Debian 的套件庫 加進 Ubuntu 套件來源, 有想過 有朝一日 可以
<^k^>  ─> 把 Launchpad PPAs 套件庫 加進 Debian 套件來源 ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-10-10 22:10
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying
<Chaos`Eternal> hi
<^k^> Chaos`Eternal:点点点.  22:12
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: hi
<Chaos`Eternal> 问问你还在canonical
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 不在了
<Chaos`Eternal> 那在哪里高就啊
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 还是类似的一小公司混着
<Chaos`Eternal> ic
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 你们那边咋样
<Chaos`Eternal> 忙死
<O0XX> iMadper: 明天去公司么？
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 说明你们生意好啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 唉。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 不见得啊
<freeflying> 你不会在北京出差吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 没有
<Chaos`Eternal> 长沙
<Chaos`Eternal> 你门现在是做什么的
<freeflying> ARM相关得
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 装了ubuntu14.04lts,总是遇到死机的情况，不知道怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464747 有的时候看视频看的好好的死机了，有的时候浏览网页死机了。 以前在用12.04的时候没有出现过这种情况，不知道怎么回事，求助各位。 这是我的syslog中的内容：（都是红字出现
<^k^>  ─> 的） 3068 Oct 10 22:30:02 freestyle4568-Lenovo kernel: [ 15.925808] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key mis …
<jackness> iMadper, ni zai a
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> O0XX: 在考虑
<iMadper> O0XX: 你去吗?
<O0XX> iMadper: 估计不去了
<jackness> ooxx
<iMadper> O0XX: 我也不想去了
<O0XX> iMadper: 有支持4G的5c么？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道5c
<jackness> 我想待在帝都
<iMadper> O0XX: 5c别买
<iMadper> O0XX: 5c其实就是5的配置吧.
<iMadper> O0XX: 我朋友的5上ios8卡
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是
<iMadper> O0XX: 5c不就是塑料壳版的5嘛
<iMadper> O0XX: 所以别买
<O0XX> iMadper: 恩，貌似是
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接ebay买unlock的5s吧
<O0XX> iMadper: semantic太慢了，我放弃了
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊哈哈哈哈!
<O0XX> iMadper: 我那不大的项目都卡成那个样子
<iMadper> O0XX: 喜闻乐见
<iMadper> O0XX: robe好用
<O0XX> iMadper: 再找一个新的tag系统
<O0XX> iMadper: 我要c++
<O0XX> iMadper: 这是ruby的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, cscope吧, 跳转的话
<iMadper> O0XX: 全项目语法分析, 怎么能快的了...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看global还不错
<iMadper> O0XX: 我试过global看kernel很好, kernel直接make gtags
<iMadper> O0XX: 我现在emacs有用global. 但是我不写c/cpp了都...
<fridaytree> òËÆÓÐÂÒÂë
<^k^> fridaytree say: รฒหฦำะยาย๋ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> knownbad, 下周二会见到托袜子
<knownbad> Who?
<gebjgd> knownbad, linus
<gebjgd> knownbad, LinuxCon 3天的行程表 打印出来105页
<knownbad> 真好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好什么
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-11
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 360wifi怎么用？插上没反应。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464753 这个，http://wifi.360.cn/，没有驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dadedu — 2014-10-11 5:41
<jiero> ten
<tenzu> jie
<jiero> tenzu: 单纯的制作咖喱香味的饭，不粘稠的咖喱饭。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 揉 iMadper
<jiero> Destine: 呃。你还在啊。
 * jiero 完全意识不到现在我放假2个月了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 刚才断了
<Destine> jiero, 我怎么了？
<tenzu> Destine: 悦姐好
<jiero> Destine	tenzu: 我在早晨你： 单纯的制作咖喱香味甜味的饭，不粘稠的咖喱饭
<tenzu> jiero: 说人话!
<Destine> ……
 * jiero 拜拜 tenzu  Destine ：在吃自己做的甜咖喱香味早饭。
<zhouqt> freeflying: 叔儿
<Destine> tenzu, 你要把他踢掉么？
 * jiero 忘记了放假的日子 cc Destine  tenzu
<tenzu> Destine: 先把他不说人话的毛病扳过来
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽饼都霾了没？
<jiero> gfrog: 深圳霾了
<tenzu> gfrog: 早上雾气重, 现在好点
<jiero> gfrog: 要看外面的照片么
<gfrog> tenzu: 怪不得，都吹盛京来了！
<jiero> 3千米之外看不清楚。
<tenzu> gfrog: 赶快出门多吸两口
<jiero> 不上班不上班
 * jiero 不知道干嘛
<jusss> 论雾霾那能比得上石家庄
<jusss> 前天和昨天，那雾霾
<gfrog> tenzu: 我还不想死……
<tenzu> gfrog: 吸两口没事的
<jiero> gfrog: 皮肤呼吸不会的，以后换皮
<^A^> GM, AV8D
<jusss> 突然发现今天周六，你们那还上班吗
<^_^> 是啊，国庆调假了
<gfxmode> 双休上班伐开心
<^_^> 我平常周末太无聊，无聊到要加班才开心
<jusss> 你什么工作，竟然加班会开心？
<^_^> 程序员啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 卧槽，贵team的QA职位要求好高，都是高手啊。
<jiero> ....
<jusss> 什么方便面的程序员
<^_^> c/c++，嵌入式
<jusss> onlylove: 我昨晚把postfix的sasl搞定了
<jusss> onlylove: postfix默认果然是chroot运行，
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:46
<freeflying> gfrog: 还没走啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 多买些口罩啊
<O0XX> gfrog: 你居然要来雾都？
<O0XX> gfrog: 还趁这个时候来..
<gfrog> freeflying: 去年买的还有
<gfrog> O0XX: 我啥时候说要去雾都……
<O0XX> gfrog: freeflying 叔让你多买点口罩...
<O0XX> gfrog: 我以为你要来雾都...
<gfrog> O0XX: 大盛京也雾霾
 * jiero 想说谎
<freeflying> O0XX: openmp玩过没
<O0XX> freeflying: mpi? 玩过
<freeflying> O0XX: mpi是啥
<O0XX> freeflying: 错了，mp，多打了一个i..
<O0XX> freeflying: 你也搞并行计算了？
<freeflying> O0XX: 效率怎么样
<freeflying> O0XX: 正好看到这东西，就看看而已
<O0XX> freeflying: gcc原生支持，加几条编译器指令就行，开发效率无敌...
<O0XX> freeflying: 性能的话...
<O0XX> freeflying: 应该够用吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 没对比过性能
<nihui> openmp 吗？
<O0XX> nihui: .
<O0XX> nihui: 对
<fresher> morning,everyone!i am a fresher here,nice to meet you guys
<onlylove> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/14/10/10/199258/nvidia-presents-plans-to-support-mir-and-wayland-on-linux
<^k^> ⇪ t: NVIDIA Presents Plans To Support Mir and Wayland On Linux - Slashdot
<nno0> 请教一下，x = '200:30 500:76 200:12' 这个字符串中怎么去除重复的 200:XX 呢？
<nno0> Python
<felixonmars> 你要保留哪个呢? 第一个还是最后一个? 或者是满足某个更复杂条件的?
<iMadper> O0XX: emacs ruby补全有问题. 所有存在的方法都补出来了
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd
<O0XX> iMadper: 难道不对？
<iMadper> O0XX: 别的类的方法也出来了啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> freeflying: openmp用处很小的, 性能下降很多.
 * iMadper 正在写openmp
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/78203/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 22:00-6:00睡觉真的比2:00-10:00更有利健康吗？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<iLucky> 有人知道win10会给现在的wp设备提供升级吗？
<iMadper> 可能会, 可能不会
<iLucky> iMadper: O_o
<O0XX> iMadper: 赶紧调，调好了分享配置给我
<iLucky> iMadper: 如果不会，现在的wp手机应该全部停售才对啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你看我啥水平就知道那都是骗人的了
<tenzu> 手机上irc好屎
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/dgutov/robe/issues/40
<^k^> ⇪ ti: robe-mode return lots of incorrect methods. · Issue #40 · dgutov/robe · GitHub
<iLucky> tenzu: wp都没有irc
<gfxmode> tenzu: 我手机用的是irccloud，感觉不错
<gfrog> happyaron: 对照你的水平看，那个jd写的要求还太低了
<iMadper> happyaron: 对照你的水平看，那个jd写的要求实在是太低了
<O0XX> happyaron: 对照你的水平看，那个jd写的要求实在是太低了
<imtxc> iMadper, O0XX emacs 里面怎么用diff
<imtxc> happyaron: 对照你的水平看，那个jd写的要求实在是太低了
<O0XX> imtxc: 不会
<iMadper> imtxc: ediff
<iMadper> imtxc: ediff-files
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么，UC浏览器，出现这些信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464759 您的IP地址所在网段被拒绝服务，这可能是您所在的网段内有网络爬虫大量抓取本站网页。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_Q — 2014-10-11 10:49
<happyaron> gfrog iMadper O0XX imtxc 不带这么黑的。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 李老板早~
 * adam_magic_pack 不开心, 来办公室发现你们全都在家办公 cc O0XX iMadper 
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我吃不到食堂也不开心啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 妈蛋
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 乖啦~ 做人呢, 最重要的就是开心~
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 冒着雾霾来上班 是什么样的工作态度?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这算什么? 我天天为了工作用bzr, 这是什么样的工作态度?!
<onlylove> happyaron: 对照你的水平看，那个jd写的要求实在是太低了
<onlylove> happyaron: 顺便问下，jd是啥，我瞅一眼
<iMadper> onlylove: jd是啥不重要, 阿荣的水平秒杀市面上所有jd!  cc O0XX imtxc gfrog   转发这句话啊
<imtxc> qiao: jd是啥不重要, 阿荣的水平秒杀市面上所有jd!  cc O0XX imtxc gfrog   转发这句话啊
<happyaron> WTF 泥们煤的
<qiao> gfrog: jd是啥不重要, 阿荣的水平秒杀市面上所有jd!   cc imtxc
 * qiao 啥意思，谁给解释下
<imtxc> 怎么又cc回来了
<gfrog> happyaron: 其实我都真想介绍妹给你认识了……
 * qiao iMadper  ^^^
<happyaron> gfrog: 介绍啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 蓉蓉多大
<iMadper> qiao: 就是在描述一个实时而已
<onlylove> qiao: 是这样的，大概 iMadper给 happyaron介绍工作，然后 iMadper觉得 aron的能力能胜任的样子
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 来嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是我介绍, 我认识的公司, 没有能请得起 happyaron 的.
<happyaron> 这都什么时候的事..
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: =,=
<qiao> onlylove: 明白了。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我认识的公司没有请得起 iMadper 的
<qiao> happyaron: 赞一个。。
<happyaron> qiao: 赞 iMadper 去。。
<imtxc> 要不把 happyaron 和 iMadper 都介绍到 adam_magic_pack 的公司去
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... poor girl
 * iMadper imtxc 为啥被kick???
<imtxc> 不知道啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 好像不是很过分....
<iMadper> imtxc: poor girl...
<Guest68336> 着。。
<Guest68336> 难道有激情。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: poor girl...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41408
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果首席设计师称模仿者是盗窃
<onlylove> 周六不想干活，咋办
<imtxc> onlylove: 哎呀
<imtxc> onlylove: 原来今天是周六
<onlylove> imtxc: 你过傻了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 天天都不想干活啊... ....
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸大
<jiero>  jd是啥？
<adam_magic_pack> 姐弟
<onlylove> jiero: job discription
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 别教坏二代！
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 来嘛
<onlylove> jiero: job description
<iMadper> jiero: 酒店   我们在讨论那些7星酒店配得上配不上aron壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 突然觉得aron比当当好多了，随便黑，不会乱kick
<jiero> .
<jiero> onlylove 谢拉
<iMadper> onlylove: 毛, 你以为我没被aronkick过?
<adam_magic_pack> 那是怂
<onlylove> iMadper: 你被aron kick过？
<jiero> iMadper:  你曾经被任何人踢
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂, 不过我还是一直黑 aron. aron好人啊
<gfrog> onlylove: aron 是又壕又好脾气呗
<jiero> iMadper:  原来酒店还有7星的，
<gfrog> onlylove: adam 是壕暴躁
<iMadper> jiero: dubai嘛
 * onlylove 也 lunch去
<gfrog> iMadper: dubai毛，盘古七星嘛
 * jiero 不知道到未来了是什么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无法升级请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464761 我u盘安装的ubuntu14.04，用的是电力猫连接的网络，发现能正常上网，但无法进行升级，已基本判定不是源的问题。 apt-get update 以下结果，请大家指教(换任何源结果一样) 错误 http://mirrors.163.com trusty InRelease 错误 htt
<^k^>  ─> p://mirrors.163.com trusty-security InRelease 错误 http://mirrors.163.com trusty-updates InRelease 错误 http://mirrors.163.com trusty-pro …
<^k^> jiero: define:jd not defined.
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 我觉得还是 freeflying 又壕又好人
<imtxc> 没有 kick 过我
<onlylove> 163的mirror还活着？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • gnome3.14 新的界面 ,更加简洁了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464762 选区_041.png看看计算机选区_042.png 再看看 浏览器 选区_044.png 还有一个 不知道什么东西 选区_043.png 更多细节 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-10-11 12:04
<tracyone> hi all,how to add screen resolution use xrandr :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247869
<^k^> ⇪ t: [ubuntu] How to add 1366x768 screen resolution?
<pocmon> onlylove, 活得很好
<onlylove> pocmon: 撒谎，看debian的
<onlylove> pocmon: 要不是因为debian源的问题，我还不知道163有这么一出
<onlylove> pocmon: 目前用cdn.debian.org
<pocmon> onlylove, 你说什么时候的事？我上周才用163的源安装的
<onlylove> pocmon: 有段时间了，就openssl刚出事那时候，163的源好久没跟进，而且，源里面软件不全
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04 卸载了ibus又安装回来， 结果就不好使了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464763 本想换成fcitx，于是卸载了ibus，后来两个都不能用了，没法输入中文，系统设置也有问题，百度说14.04和ibus绑定的很紧密，只好又卸载了fcitx，重新安装ibus和unity-control-center等软
<^k^>  ─> 件包，但是ibus变得更不好使了，切换pinyin后无法输入中文，shift也没用，时而又莫名其妙的可以输入中文了 …
<pocmon> onlylove, 那我上周还升级了
<onlylove> pocmon: 随你
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 发图怎么办？http://imagebin.org 打不开了
<^k^> Freebuilder: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<Freebuilder> 发图怎么办？ http://imagebin.org 打不开了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 换个browser
<Freebuilder> 妹的，火狐怎么不行了！
<Freebuilder> 都添加例外了，还是不行
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 再搭个梯子，会好一点，反正……就这样，没办法，或者你换个图床
<onlylove> Freebuilder: paste.ubuntu.org.cn好像可以用
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 好的
<imtxc> mkfs.ext4 之后，u 盘分区用 fdisk -l 看还是 fat32 格式是什么情况
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 因为你没改flag为83
<onlylove> 我关心的是，mkfs的参数……你确定是你的优盘么
<imtxc> onlylove: 确定是
<imtxc> flag ?
<onlylove> imtxc: 有的，分区flag
<onlylove> imtxc: 标示分区文件系统的
<jiero> 原来欧洲行10天不过10000元
<onlylove> 喵的，二代又出来炫了
<onlylove> imtxc: fat32有啥问题，要用ext4
<jusss> onlylove: 我能发伪装邮件了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要放大文件？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你还要怀疑我? 我可是重构过fdisk的男子
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<jiero> onlylove 喵的，我把东西退啊退，终于节省下来300元吃饭了
 * onlylove 膜拜重构壕 adam_magic_pack
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 膜拜
<jusss> onlylove: 我设置发件人是yahoo,用我的postfix发，然后发件人就是yahoo, lol
<onlylove> jiero: 你都有300块了，不是200块了
 * jiero 拜拜 adam_magic_pack  我
<onlylove> jusss: 要看dns的好么
<jusss> onlylove: 看什么dns
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，可以看信头
<jiero> onlylove 信用卡搞了分期，分到下一次还了。
<freeflying> iMadper: 哦，为啥呢
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<jusss> onlylove: 这个没看，我就用postfix发给qq邮箱，然后qq显示发件人就是yahoo的
<onlylove> imtxc: fdisk，按下m，看下里面有个togle flag还是啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 信头
<onlylove> imtxc: 错了，不是那个……
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是哪个
<onlylove> imtxc: l还是t的……
<jusss> onlylove: 信头的确显示了是postfix发的，不过这样qq邮箱也没提示
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 重构fdisk是啥？
<imtxc> onlylove: 格式化之后u
<onlylove> jusss: 忘了哪本书了，反正，嗯……应该是linux系统管理技术手册里面提到过的
<imtxc> onlylove: 格式化之后u盘的名字也没有了
<onlylove> imtxc: 没了没了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 重构fdisk就是重新整理fdisk的代码
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你好厉害
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得linux下面加卷标好像挺麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 发件人和发件服务器不符，竟然也不提示，qq邮箱，呵呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 我在测试下126
<onlylove> jusss: 应该有ip
<Freebuilder> onlylove, tune2fs
<jusss> onlylove: 有ip怎么了，还有域名呢，不符也没提示
<onlylove> jusss: 自己检查咯，和别人没关系
<onlylove> jusss: 你不能阻止别人和你起一样的名字
<jusss> onlylove: oh yeah, 126也不提示发件人和发件服务器域名不符，呵呵
<onlylove> jusss: 为啥要提示
<jusss> onlylove: 你难道每次接收都去看信头吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不去看，因为我没啥重要邮件
<jusss> onlylove: 来，随便给我个邮箱地址，我伪装给你发下
<onlylove> jusss: 不感兴趣，因为知道有这回事
<onlylove> jusss: 如果有提示，也就不会有那么多钓鱼啥的了
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，国内的墙啥的……dns污染，劫持，投毒……不说了
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你突然收到不相干的邮件，手脚利索点删掉就是
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你对对方有兴趣，可以研究下，然后从对方服务器上找bug啥的
<onlylove> jusss: 你平常用钱的时候，会去看每张钱的真假么
<onlylove_> test
<^k^> onlylove_:点点点.  13:18
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 入境湾湾需要看酒店订单么？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 不要
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 回程机票呢？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 只看脸
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 真直接
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我被说了一句生日快乐就过了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 旁边一个北欧人被差问了半天
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 为毛？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 母鸡
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 看来那个妹子看你不顺眼，赶紧让你走
<adam_magic_pack> =.=
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 咦，赞 改了system id
<imtxc> 卷标也有了 cc onlylove_
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.2cto.com/net/200903/36264.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 伪造发件人邮件地址 - 疑难 - 红黑联盟
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E9%82%AE%E4%BB%B6%E4%BC%AA%E8%A3%85%E5%8F%91%E4%BB%B6%E4%BA%BA&rsp=1&f=1&oq=%E9%82%AE%E4%BB%B6%E4%BC%AA%E8%A3%85&tn=monline_dg&ie=utf-8&rsv_ers=xn1&rs_src=0&rsv_bp=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 邮件伪装发件人_百度搜索
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没事别cc给这个在test机器上挂机的，我只是怕掉线，在另一台机器上挂了个而已
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 那为什么这个u盘每次格式化完了之后都需要改这个 flag 呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 不用每次
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看看windows的格式化怎么做的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者你先改成ntfs，再格式化成fat32放windows上试试
<jusss> onlylove: 我126邮箱收到2封奇怪的信，全是github发的，一封问，能更新你的github吗？然后另一封回答能，但是这个github不是我的，但是2封问答邮件却发到我邮箱了，真奇葩
<onlylove> jusss: mailinglist
<onlylove> jusss: 看看收件人
<onlylove> jusss: 或者就是投递错了……
<jusss> onlylove: 收件人wiki@noreply.github.com
<jusss> onlylove: 发件人notifications@github.com
<onlylove> 奇怪的信……
<jusss> onlylove: 一定是投递到我的邮件列表了，现在我好几个邮箱都收到这2封信了
<jusss> onlylove: 发件人jacob5188<notification@github.com>，收件人greatfire/wiki<wiki@noreply.github.com> 主题 [wiki] Update Readme.me 我可以更新吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 然后zhang1chi2<notification@github.com>发给greatfire/wiki Re:[wiki].. Sure!
<jusss> 真奇怪，这2个人的问答信全发我邮件列表里了，太奇葩了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我格式化完之后再检查id吧...
<jusss> onlylove: 发件人：zhang1chi2<notifications@github.com> +(由 jusss_+bounces+848413-cb2f-jusss_=groups.163.com=sgmail.github.com@groups.163.com 代发 , 帮助)
<jusss> onlylove: 还用的我的邮件列表代发的，擦擦擦
<jusss> 发件人：Jacob5188<notifications@github.com> +(由 jusss_+bounces+848413-cb2f-jusss_=groups.163.com=sgmail.github.com@groups.163.com 代发 , 帮助)
<jusss> 太奇怪了
<jusss> 他们2个怎么回用我的邮件列表呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是开relay了吧……在你的那个postfix上
<onlylove> jusss: 把中继关掉
<jusss> onlylove: 当然没有
<jusss> onlylove: 一开始是设置指定ip才relay,昨晚加了sasl验证
<jusss> onlylove: 而且这个邮件列表是163的，不是我postfix的
<jusss> onlylove: 我刚查了下我163的邮件列表，里面没有这2个成员，但是这2个成员却在用我的邮件列表聊天，擦擦擦
<jusss> onlylove: 真奇葩，唉
<onlylove> 真欢乐
<onlylove> jusss: 刚你还说伪装邮件的事情……
<jusss> onlylove: 被人伪装了，呵呵，我看了下时间是昨天
<onlylove> 困了……喵的……
<onlylove> 今天中午说好的微辣的罗非鱼，结果巨辣
<jiero> https://www.amazon.cn/gp/photos?&ref_=nav_Photos_Photos#path=photos/gallery/-JH-xGVLNMSAJHZ6-x96GQ cc imtxc roylez  iMadper cherrot
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 亚马逊:登录
<jiero> ..
<jiero> 亚马逊要登录的啊
<jusss> onlylove: win下有啥好的收邮件的软件
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，outlook foxmail thunderbird呗
<onlylove> jusss: 我都web收的
<jusss> onlylove: 我也经常web,但是邮箱太多了
<jusss> onlylove: 我突然发现我邮箱现在有10+个
<jusss> qq邮箱3个 网易的3个 google的4个 诺基亚的1个 公司的1个 自己的postfix上1个
<jusss> 邮箱是有点多了
 * adam_magic_pack 发了两个patch, 可以安心放假了
<cherrot> onlylove: 云南罗非鱼！
<cherrot> jiero: 这是个啥？
<cherrot> jiero: amazon的空间太小了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 你把饭团给我揪出来，我要问下qq的事情
<onlylove> cherrot: 为毛不让我用2013了
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 罗非鱼就是非洲鲫鱼
<jiero> cherrot:  其实我硬盘才用了30gb呀。
<jiero> cherrot: 5GB不小了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  看 river monster ，知道一群群好吃的鱼。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 哪些动辄70公斤的鱼应该都不好吃
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: tuna动辄70公斤, 但是好吃
<cherrot> onlylove: 揪也没用
<jusss> onlylove: 不会配置gnus 好像在win下用gnus mew这种
<cherrot> jiero: 我用2T的百度云   5G  没几天就没了
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 原来这样啊。。
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 是啊, 话说回来帝都的云南餐馆真多
<jiero> cherrot:  啊啊。创作那么多的么？
<jiero> cherrot: 你要照多少照片啊
<onlylove> qiao: Mr.Bridge，你lunch了好久
<qiao> onlylove: 早回来了，忘了改 nick 了。
<onlylove> jiero: 他都用RAW的，一张顶你30+
<jiero> onlylove RAW 没那么大啊，他的那个也就每张38MB的，我是同时出RAW+Normal，是3.8+19MB。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要出RAW，5GB就和玩似的就没了
<jiero> onlylove 不会的，5000/20=250张呢
<onlylove> jiero: 你问 imtxc，他有次一天300+
<jiero> onlylove我现在出片率都不到 5%。
<jiero> onlylove 保留5%，300张保留不到30张很正常
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:30
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 北京办公室现在一共三个人在.......
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你跟qa?
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥是qa不是销售
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我, 温老板, 曹老板
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我和温老板两个在北京孤家寡人的, 曹老板嫌孩子闹
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为什么ios的root密码这么容易篡改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464767 已经越狱过，改过root密码，后来忘了，网上搜到一个方法 用iFile打开 /etc/master.passwd 里面root对应的密码是加密储存，但这个文件可以直接改 比如改成123456加密之后对应的字符串，然后root密
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ...
<freeflying> gfrog: goodplay/powerplay渣啊，应该说ios上都渣啊，用笔记本播nas上的1080p都没问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 销售还用上班????
<freeflying> gfrog: ipad上播个720的都成问题
<freeflying> gfrog: 连下载到本地都有问题
<iMadper> freeflying: ios的应用渣这个问题我已经在频道里说了上千次了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 试试plex吧.
<freeflying> iMadper: 这货要30
<iMadper> freeflying: 反正你有android, 可以先看看效果
<freeflying> iMadper: 而且app store上退款很麻烦
<iMadper> freeflying: 用android + 盗版试试呗, 你不是还有个三棒子的手机?
 * iMadper 昨晚没洗澡, 现在去补一个
<freeflying> iMadper: 都卖了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 下了个色情小说来学英文.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 整天看编程的文档, 英文更差了...
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 分享个啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 到处都是啊, 我先看50度灰
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别的不一定能看得下去啊...
<jusss> iMadper: 50度灰的电影？
<iMadper> jusss: 小说.
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太懂，木720p片源
<jusss> iMadper: 来个gnus的win版配置让我抄下
<iMadper> jusss: 自己弄去
<jusss> 找不到，
<jusss> 全是linux版的
<iMadper> jusss: 别问我任何问题了, 最近几年你问我的问题就没有一个是我能答得出来的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 高端
<gfrog> iMadper: 高端
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 高端
<iMadper> gfrog: 高端
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 1999, 联通mx4现货, 但是要tmd合约. 真是sb
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 联通合约机比移动多太多了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 下周一早上帮你下单? 周末选好?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊, 毕竟wcdma
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞! 美! 老! 司! 机!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不光这个原因, 移动合约又烂又少
<freeflying> gfrog: 720你都不看？ 难道看480得？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都看在线啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 其实, 电信信号好, 便宜, 但是机器实在是....
 * adam_magic_pack 下周一先和白老板去中介拿剩下的钱, 否则过不下去了 cc gfrog 
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 遥住
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 遥祝
 * gfrog 得赶个好天儿去趟帝都
<freeflying> gfrog: 那你还用goodplay干啥啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 来吧，明天vv团购，我准备去凑凑热闹
<gfrog> freeflying: 前年考试的时候看视频来着
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 刚刚吃饭去看了A3
<freeflying> 也不错啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 必须不错啊，不过得弄进口版。一汽所有工厂的质量都很让人担心。
<gfrog> freeflying: 而且要小心闹迪一贯的烧机油
<freeflying> gfrog: 感觉这几个里就v40最省心了，不过新上德1.6t的发动机不知道怎么样
<gfrog> freeflying: 不懂vv
<gfrog> freeflying: 太高端
<freeflying> gfrog: 进口a3买不起啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就别考虑闹迪了，bmw/vv
<freeflying> iMadper: 不是今天发布iOS8.1吗
<freeflying> gfrog: x1的做工确实糙啊，内饰快赶上我的福克斯了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 联通那个合约不错啊
<jiero> freeflying: 写信过去，说给我免费的吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像bmw一向不以内饰见长…… ct200啥的呢？ 没兴趣？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 哪个？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: iMadper http://www.10010.com/goodsdetail/981409166950.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 魅族 MX4（16G）报价、参数、图片，联通智能3G合约手机—中国联通网上营业厅
<freeflying> gfrog: ct200h优惠个6w我考虑
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 额，这个老用户办不了…… 我可不想再养个联通号了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 在米帝就比菜车稍好的车子，国内居然成豪华车
<freeflying> gfrog: 鄙视a/l/i
<gfrog> freeflying: 这仨在米帝也是高端品牌吧……
<freeflying> gfrog: 怎么可能啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: iMadper 联通这些地方真恶心, 要求新用户, 各个套餐的号码段还不一样, 不能像移动那样任意号码任意2/3/4G办任意套餐
<freeflying> gfrog: es300h在米帝的报价才39000
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 办公室只剩我自己了...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 魅族的机器贵司不是发嘛
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: I wish
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://www.10010.com/static/homepage/subjectpage/51100000144965.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ “旅游一路畅行，上网随心所欲—美国日本定向上网卡”促销活动
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这个太坑爹了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: è´µ?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我是准备就移动漫游了, 淘宝的欧洲漫游上网卡都巨贵
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: at&t网络上都能找到40到30天无限流量的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 多少钱?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 40刀左右，还有无限text, 无限境内通话
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: http://www.straighttalk.com/wps/portal/home/shop/serviceplans
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Prepaid Talk, Text & Data plans:StraightTalk Wireless 价格: Price$30$45$60$130$255
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 水深火热
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 都知道你是壕
<gfrog> freeflying: adam_magic_pack 壕 有啥能编辑pdf的软件不？ 能删除某页或者合并文档就可以
<happyaron> 波霸学历都不低，她们都是P大的。。。鬼子学历都不低，他们都是侵华的。。。锁的学历都不低，他们都是难开的。。。母鸡的学历都不低，它们都是孵蛋的。。。盆栽的学历都不低，他们都是浇大的。。。
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: libreoffice
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: pdftk
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: gimp
<freeflying> gfrog: 放弃吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 几十张编辑， gimp好像不行。 libreoffice能直接打开pdf？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我知道导出没问题
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: libreoffcie-pdfimport
<adam_magic_pack> Description-en: PDF Import component for LibreOffice
<adam_magic_pack> libreoffice-pdfimport
<jiero> adam_magic_pack cherrot happyaron  参加沃尔玛调查3次，终于获得了100元 代金卷。
<cherrot> jiero: 消费满一千才能用的？ lol
<jiero> cherrot: 不是啊。就是直接用的。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: liberoffice 根本不行，格式完全错乱了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 矢量的 怎么会错乱...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 反正就是错乱了
<xmasdev> gfrog, office还是win下的靠谱
<jiero> xmasdev: 错了，肯定是mac下靠谱
<xmasdev> jiero, T_T太穷买不起
<jiero> xmasdev: 追求性价比的人退散
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 这仨都是渣渣，我还是在ipad上编辑吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 脚本里面用 fdisk 这货修改分区的 id 真费劲
<pocmon> gfrog, WPS FOR Linux呢？
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 有啥命令直接修改分区的 system id 的么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: parted 可以命令行直接执行
 * imtxc ... 没有 parted..
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  当妈妈，当妈妈，我想吃蛋糕
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 去北京的时候你要请我吃最贵的蛋糕啊。
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么卖掉纽扣电池？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: freeflying pdf splicer真心好用啊，哈哈
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要整天搞那个么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂
<onlylove> imtxc: 把分区表都删掉，然后新建分区格式化好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我从来不管那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 格式化好了拿来用就是
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那是啥需求
<jiero> imtxc: sd卡格式化真折腾
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04软件更新器到这步就没反应了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464769 上午也是这样，强制重启后就进不去了，下午重新安装后又是这样 统计信息: 发表于 由 793208558 — 2014-10-11 15:45
<yunfan> onlylove: 装了个移动的10m光纤 打了下生死狙击测试 感觉还行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法安装更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464770 更新下载后无法安装，发生错误，什么情况？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-10-11 16:30
<jiero> 感觉中国能存留的鱼类都已经是精了。。。都是生命力极度顽强，足以征服美洲了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 几千年来进化的
<yunfan> jiero: 以前古人是这个不吃 那个不吃 的
<jiero> yunfan:  应该把白暨豚放美国去，就能活下乐乐。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 白暨豚那是失败的
<yunfan> 应该用基因工程把大熊猫弄成只有狗那么大
<yunfan> 然后大量繁殖当宠物
<jiero> yunfan: 应该不算失败，中国内陆国内大型鱼除了白暨豚和中华鲟还有啥。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 已经快完蛋了
<jiero> yunfan: 看了美国的一个视频，人家认为看到大鱼是不幸。
<jiero> yunfan: 不吃大鱼么。
<jiero> 最大可能是人家不吃淡水鱼。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 2b
<jiero> yunfan:  中国人去美国钓鱼捉鲤鱼黑鱼，应该提供中文指南，使用当地植物烹调。
<yunfan> jiero: 呵呵
<wzssyqa> 冷空气终于来了
<jiero> yunfan: 鲤鱼适合用来养猪对吧？
<wzssyqa> 终于能喘气了
<yunfan> jiero: 你要知道 现代农业的几大主要作物 还有经济作物都是美洲原产的
<yunfan> 所以我很好奇古代四川人怎么对付潮湿气候的  那时候没有辣椒吃
<jiero> yunfan:  呃。我不知道啊。我不喜欢辣椒。但不怎么怕潮湿。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  美洲多么大啊
<onlylove> jiero: 那是外来物种，就像澳大利亚的兔子
<onlylove> jiero: 更何况四大家鱼这种水里啥都吃的
<onlylove> yunfan: 额，你换宽带了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我父母这
<onlylove> yunfan: 延时不错就好，不过我总觉得移动是内网加速
<jiero> onlylove 我说的是中国的物种都成精了。。。环境恶劣啊
<yunfan> 我作 sponsor而已
<onlylove> jiero: 曾经好过不是
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个还是看游戏供应商
<onlylove> yunfan: kingsoft那个渣渣服务器就不行，懂不懂就跪
<jiero> onlylove 以前河里满满的是鱼吗。不知道，至少水更多~
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想去瞅瞅还不让我去
<yunfan> onlylove: 反正那些二级代理的宽带肯定不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以看见kingsoft招聘我现在就笑笑，你招再多人也搞不定服务器问题反正
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个好解决
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来32位系统一直崩，当时考虑到内存限制，后来换64的，直接人多的时候飙到2G，单进程2G，32系统不干掉才怪
<onlylove> yunfan: 端游，能解决么，这个不是cdn吧？得vpn吧？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 许多二级isp的组网是做代理的那种 所以你看他看电影很不错 但是玩游戏 延迟不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 金山那个真的是一级的都不行，我家里没有小宽带，电信联通
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是联通玩联通区都卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 想不卡，买迅游
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 很多小运营商用了缓存，可是经常404
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就是他们不买好机房了
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 对 经常404 应该是拥挤的问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 不不不，人说了，和腾讯一个机房
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得是他的反外挂机制或者其他问题，比方说客户端和服务端的通信的问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 额
<yunfan> 狗屎公司啊
<yunfan> 跟我们的一样
<onlylove> 404不是找不到么？缓存过期了吧
<gebjgd> 成龙代言小霸王，小霸王倒闭了；代言爱多VCD，爱多老总坐牢了；代言汾湟可乐，汾湟可乐没了；代言开迪汽车，全国才卖九百多辆；代言霸王洗发水，被查出霸王致癌了。担任中国禁毒形象大使，儿子吸毒了。最近几天，成龙又为香港“反占中”代言了……﻿
<jiero> gebjgd:  佳能没倒
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 房事龙的法力在佳能那儿就不灵了
<pocmon> 格力
<onlylove> 人家这叫广撒网
<jiero> onlylove光撒网成大鱼~
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://annexconquer.com/downloads/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Downloads! | Annex Conquer Games
<gebjgd> jiero, adam_magic_pack 快了
<jiero> gebjgd adam_magic_pack  好了，我又被一个喜欢的女生屏蔽了。
<gebjgd> jiero, adam_magic_pack canon对Linux的支持那真是杠刚的
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 打印机只买hp
<jiero> gebjgd:  嗯。 canon 是永远的
<onlylove> photosmart？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 随便什么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 因为有hplib
<gebjgd> onlylove, 对Linux的支持是刚刚的
<onlylove> gebjgd: hp的桌面机器还成
<onlylove> gebjgd: 大号的貌似没hp事
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你个普通用户 用什么大号的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 依旧记得当年搞过一个速印，那复印速度真是快
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你又不是开打印店
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有个果壳的前同事 刚到下家公司 就被公派出国 好像去硅谷
 * yunfan 整个人都不好了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 为什么？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu从命令行到图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464772 ubuntu从命令行到图形界面，运行 sudo start lightdm 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanxuexian — 2014-10-11 17:32
<gebjgd> yunfan, 因为硅谷搞基的多？
<onlylove> yunfan: 到美国不一样得吃饭……买东西还得用美刀，多贵
<jusss> onlylove: 因为有美国妹子可以看了
<jusss> onlylove: 下午搞了下gnus,真难用，
<jusss> onlylove: 尤其是在win下用emacs真各种麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: cygwin
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你用gvim吧……
<gebjgd> jusss, 用linux就是了
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，不对，gvim不是emacs操作系统
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你在德国那么久，你怎么看慕尼黑那翻来覆去的到开源又回MS
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不知道啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 总之我整个人都不好了 最近
<gebjgd> onlylove, 扯蛋  那是想法  那帮人还在用Linux
<yunfan> gebjgd: 把你表妹介绍给我消消火
<gebjgd> onlylove, 好好看看原文
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我表妹已经爱上女富豪了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 你没有希望了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 她搞lesbian
<onlylove> yunfan: 俩都收了
<gfxmode> 下班睡觉
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有理想 有志气
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  17:53
<jzp113> 哎 失恋咋办
<onlylove> jzp113: 再找个
<onlylove> jzp113: new 一个object
<onlylove> 喵的，写自动化测试case真无聊
<onlylove> 写case的时间给他翻来覆去测好几遍了
<jzp113> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> jzp113: 你要是i 妹子这里好办。要是汉子找基友也好办
<jzp113> <onlylove>我准备黑学校的官网来骂她
<wzssyqa> jzp113: 真没出息
<happyaron> jzp113: 何必呢
<happyaron> jzp113: 做更好的自己
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 说说气话
<jzp113> 谢谢大家了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 等我回来咱们可以开工弄sheepdog了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 月叔过些日子就可以开始写页面
<onlylove> happyaron: sheepdog是啥，如果是wolfdog还能理解
<onlylove> jzp113: 你真有出息
<onlylove> jzp113: 还记得那个黑学校网站表白的么，记得人怎么回应的？
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> <onlylove>不知道,过去了.
<jzp113> <onlylove> 我还正打算做个学校的查成绩的微信平台
<onlylove> jzp113: 那个妹子回复的不是“有意思？”就是“呵呵”
<onlylove> jzp113: 你愿意锻炼自己就做，反正我是不会做这东西的
<jzp113> <onlylove>没有
<onlylove> jzp113: 这种事，出力不讨好
<jzp113> <onlylove>我分手就没和它说话了
<onlylove> 它……
<onlylove> jzp113: 学校会觉得，你做这个东西，理所应当，有毛病你得给修好
<jzp113> <onlylove>她
<onlylove> jzp113: 反正，有些出力不讨好的事情，我不建议你做
<jzp113> <onlylove>我兴趣而已,想看看我python学的怎么样
<onlylove> jzp113: 你自己斟酌就好
<jzp113> <onlylove>这个和学校无关,自己爱好
<onlylove> jzp113: 不要自以为和学校无关
<onlylove> jzp113: 有很多事，你自己都不知道怎么卷进去的
<jzp113> <onlylove>真滴啊
<jzp113> <onlylove>我都做2/3了
<onlylove> jzp113: 那就做出来再说吧
<onlylove> jzp113: 是福是祸听天由命
<jzp113> <onlylove>恩恩 谢谢大牛指教
<jzp113> <onlylove>我怕教务处会封杀
<onlylove> jzp113: 也许学校根本不拿着当回事，也许会封掉，也许会让你义务劳动
<jzp113> <onlylove>义务劳动?
<onlylove> jzp113: 反正就这样，做出来再说吧
<jzp113> <onlylove>恩 谢谢了
<onlylove> jzp113: 义务劳动，就是出力不讨好
<onlylove> jzp113: 如果你现在理解不了，等发展成那样，你就懂了
 * onlylove 下班
<jzp113> <onlylove>恩恩 ,感谢
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫妻要行房 :      夫妻要行房,因碍两个小孩子在房里,于是等大的睡了,小的还没睡。就告诉小儿子:"你看妈妈和你爹爹作戏。"妇人乃骑上丈夫的身上,作倒插莲花,小的不懂事,爬到他妈身上,父亲气他妨碍事情,打了他下去,小的大哭,大儿子在一边装睡也骂着:"该打,叫
<^k^>  ─> 你看戏,谁叫你爬到戏台口上去了"     
<Freebuilder> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20141011/156144.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Systemd开发者炮轰Linus非道德标兵而是坏蛋_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<modory> hello
<^k^> modory:点点点.  20:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下Windows的汉字变成乱码还如何使用awk进行数据截取 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464775 QQ图片20141011204421.jpgQQ图片20141011204414.jpgQQ图片20141011204426.jpg 大神好，现在遇到的问题是想通过awk -F ‘ ，’ ‘＄1==“（某某率）” {print ＄0}’ filename 来输出特定行的数据，但
<netsnail> `
<netsnail>                                              
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pdGITI-5AADAAek_zAkAALrNAMqGZwAAMAZ817.jpg 21世纪复合型人才必备书
<jusss> 大晚上的，又开始下雨了。。。
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一直在自学linux，问个关于update的小白问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464778 前几天重新安装了ubuntu系统，今天晚上用apt-get update的时候出现了下面的提示，我也不清除怎么回事，请教以下各位大神们。求指教阿。我是小白，请耐心教导，感激不尽。 命中 http://cn.arc
<^k^>  ─> hive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/main Translation-en 命中 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/multiverse Translation-en 命中 ht …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一直在自学linux，问个关于update的小白问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464779 前几天重新安装了ubuntu系统，今天晚上用apt-get update的时候出现了下面的提示，我也不清除怎么回事，请教以下各位大神们。求指教阿。我是小白，请耐心教导，感激不尽。 命中 http://cn.arc
<^k^>  ─> hive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/main Translation-en 命中 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-backports/multiverse Translation-en 命中 ht …
<jusss> iMadper: gnus每次连接都会检测所有邮件来判断有新的吗？这样如果有上w邮件还不慢死
<iMadper> jusss: 我不用gnus.
<jusss> iMadper: 你用mew?
<iMadper> jusss: mu4e
<jusss> iMadper: 你用过xemacs吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 没
<jusss> gnus会卡emacs，唉
<iMadper> 那就别用
<iMadper> 反正我不用
 * MeaCu1pa1 Emacs啊，操作系统啊
<maplebeats> 啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 就你，出来
<maplebeats> 啊？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我找你有点事，那个shellshock，你能说下你的看法不，好多人说影响不大，好多说影响大的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 解释下qq2013为啥不让用了
<maplebeats> on
<maplebeats> onlylove: 协议升级了吧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 好好的升级毛线！
<maplebeats> onlylove: 就要你升级
<onlylove> maplebeats: 2014年还没过去呢！
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 什么东西？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 昨天真应该kick下你爽下
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你敢封我？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 就是bash那个bug
<maplebeats> 我砍不死你
<onlylove> maplebeats: 来战！
<maplebeats> onlylove: 来啊，LOL一把定输赢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 擦，我不会那个！
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你会我还不和你玩呢
<maplebeats> onlylove: 下班了
<maplebeats> 拜~
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我工作ksh, 生活zsh
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我只用 function XXXX {}
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 从不写 posix func
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 为啥不写posix的
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 不喜欢，讨厌，容易错
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 不是posix的兼容好么
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 而且ksh就是posix的吧？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 为什么要兼容？当你的工作环境拥有统一的software stack, 当然是越不兼容的越好
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: ksh function () {}
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 不是posix funciton
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: posix func 默认不支持局部变量之类
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: bash的问题就是让很多不支持的东西隐式的支持了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: posix的目的不就是让写出来的东西标准化么……不然一套环境一个方法，比方说bash的 ==和posix的=的等号判断
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 此外用function之前显式的autoload进来，用的才load, 既节约内存，又清晰
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 为什么要标准化？ 现在都什么时代了，你的环境都统一了，不存在标准化问题
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 又不是写 开放软件
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 考虑那么多标准话才会有shellshock问题影响webserver
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 工作环境，software stack高度统一化，娱乐/生活环境，高度定制化， I don't see the point of标准化
<jusss> MeaCu1pa1: lexi belle好萝莉呀
<jusss> MeaCu1pa1: 还有啥其它漂亮的推荐没有
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 你想这些做啥... 难道你们那里有人往环境变量里塞function? 大部分用户连function
<MeaCu1pa1> jusss: 多日不来，听不懂
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 都不知如何用的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我就是想知道shellshock到底咋回事……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: function我搞不好会用
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 当然不会往环境变量里面塞
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 只用function之前，在把他们搞进内存
<onlylove> 额……好吧
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 只要所有代码都坚持用啥load啥，当高级语言那样，准不会错
<onlylove> shell不是低级语言吧……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 这种妖货都是admin想当dev越俎代庖搞出来的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: dev想当admin越俎代庖搞得更厉害，看各种一键包
 * MeaCu1pa1 一切邪恶的根源都在于unix世界早期admin地位高于dev， 于是才有这些妖货，于是才有perl
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: root密码都写死了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 稳定高于一切……
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 说起来，我记得你有说过要学perl的？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我说我今年找不到工作就捏鼻子学perl
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 结果找到了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 说起来，你对perl多大恨啊，没perl用啥，shell？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 会perl工作是在太好找
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 找ee？
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我恨一切我看不懂的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 老大，你能看懂啥
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 不用，满大街都是
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我就学那个好了，省的被喷
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 谭浩强前50业
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 你倒是多看两页……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 谭浩强前50页我能看懂
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 这连函数和指针都没讲到吧
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 讲到数据结构和算法之前的C我能看懂...
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 对
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 所以我会用一点点awk一点点py啊，正好没看到指针，只会2个数据结构，set和list
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 够用了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 那py不也要用正则么……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 谁和你说的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: perl也可以不用正则……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: py正则恶心到爆
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 嘘，给党徒听到，大逆不道
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我的意思是，你到底恨perl还是恨正则……
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我什么时候说过正则二字...
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 表示我看不出perl和py的太多区别，py的空格缩进不习惯，不习惯perl各种@表示字符串$表示标量
<MeaCu1pa1> onlylove: 我啥都不习惯，最好躺着收钱
<jusss> onlylove: perl像c, py像lisp
<onlylove> jusss: 我没看过lisp，你别骗我
<jusss> onlylove: ruby也像lisp
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: 我也想躺着收钱，求介绍工作
<onlylove> jusss: 你在忽悠我
<iMadper> ruby像perl + smalltalk
<MeaCu1pa1> ruby不是oop么
<MeaCu1pa1> 我怎么看怎么像Java...
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa1: 是啊. 完全的oo.
<onlylove> jusss: 你说python像就算了，ruby可是对perl不满改进的，所以用了7月的生日石ruby做名字，和6月的perl对应
<jusss> smalltalk只听说过名字。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: perl7月, ruby8月?
<MeaCu1pa1> 太高端了都
<jusss> 另一个就是tcl了
<onlylove> iMadper: perl6 ruby7
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa1: 说了半天, 我就认识tcl, 王牌.
<onlylove> jusss: 所以，你那个ruby像lisp ，perl像c就是在说，c像lisp
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道.
<jusss> iMadper: 我们家的tcl电视看了13年了，没坏
<MeaCu1pa1> iMadper: 我认识Ruby, 要缅甸的，血红色
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看他们专门解释过
<MeaCu1pa1> iMadper: 价值是钻石10倍...
<onlylove> jusss: 我家的青岛看了20年了，没坏，那时候还不叫海信
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说得对. 我说错了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa1: ruby比diamond还贵？
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa1: 珍珠我也认识啊, 虹桥市场好多卖假珍珠的
<jusss> 用gnus更新了新邮件，可是进去查看就木有，擦擦擦
<jusss> 真奇葩
<iMadper> jusss: mu4e.
<jusss> 我到现在也不知道oop到底是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 你结婚了就知道了
<iMadper> 只知道我是op, oop可能比op要厉害不少吧
<onlylove> jusss: 要看着你媳妇编程，就叫oop
<jusss> onlylove: 那是元编程吗？meta-program
<onlylove> jusss: 我就理解不了meta的概念
<iMadper> jusss: 元编程 -> 编写代码的代码
<jusss> 支持mp的语言
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，gentoo是元发行版
<iMadper> jusss: 面向对象编程是一种设计.
<jusss> 一说这个就只想到了lisp的宏，但是现在还是不会用。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 是你组织数据和操作数据的函数的一种方式.
<iMadper> jusss: lisp的宏是一个经典的元编程范例.
<jusss> iMadper: c就没有元编程
<iMadper> jusss: 瞎说.
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯，我是在瞎说
<jusss> onlylove: 我到现在还不知道那个y组合子到底是个啥
<onlylove> jusss: y组合子是啥？第一次听说
<jusss> onlylove: 人家mit的计算机系还把这个设计成了系徽，
<iMadper> onlylove: lambda?  cc jusss
<iMadper> ycombinator?
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<jusss> iMadper: 那个写了本cl的大牛叫啥来着，创立了y组合子投资公司，后来卖给谷歌了
<iMadper> jusss: 去看Haskell的论文去吧. 这货是haskell研究出来的东西. haskell语言和科里化都是以他的名字命名的
<jusss> iMadper: 写黑客与滑稽的那个
<iMadper> 为啥不是黑客与傻逼?
<jusss> iMadper: paul graham
<jusss> iMadper: y组合子不是haskell搞出来的吧？
<jusss> iMadper: 不是lisp吗
<iMadper> jusss: haskell是人名.
<iMadper> jusss: 你去找本书 "集异璧"
<iMadper> jusss: 随便去看个av或者随便一篇色情小说都比学函数式编程更能提高你的编程水平.
<jusss> iMadper: y组合子好像跟用lambda写lambda有关
<jusss> iMadper: onlylove http://mindhacks.cn/2006/10/15/cantor-godel-turing-an-eternal-golden-diagonal/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 康托尔、哥德尔、图灵——永恒的金色对角线(rev#2)
<iMadper> jusss: 那个就是lambda的不懂子啊
<iMadper> jusss: 早看过了
<iMadper> 不动子
<onlylove> 哥德尔……
<jusss> 数学学不好，高考数学60多分
<jusss> 这么多伟大数学家里我最向往G.H.Hardy的人生了
<jusss> 为什么搜刘未鹏，百度会提示翁帆，然后就是杨振宁。。。
<jusss> 提示陶哲轩吧还能理解
<jusss> 王垠 阮一峰也正常
<jusss> 提示翁帆，这有啥关联，百度好奇怪
<onlylove> jusss: 主要是有杨振宁
<jusss> onlylove: 杨振宁跟数学和计算机也不挂钩呀
<onlylove> jusss: 数学物理是一家
<jusss> onlylove: 就像当年在Hilbert讲课时，学生都嘲笑爱因斯坦一样
<jusss> onlylove: 爱因斯坦的数学不是一般的差
<jusss> onlylove: 物理上比较重要的傅立叶变换也只是比较基础的高数而已，数学的发展远远超越了物理n条街
<onlylove> jusss: 那你如何看待希格斯呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你对物理了解太少
<onlylove> jusss: 物理离不开数学
<jusss> onlylove: 希格斯没听过这号人，
<onlylove> jusss: 希格斯波色子
<onlylove> jusss: 这个总该知道吧
<jusss> 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，玻色子
<onlylove> jusss: 这个粒子就是以希格斯命名的
<jusss> onlylove: 睡觉去了，晚安
<onlylove> jusss: 听说过爱因斯坦，听说过霍金，没听说过希格斯？那哈勃总该听说过吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你睡去吧
<xCoder-Exploiter> hey come join #xCoder-Exploiter join Us xCoder-Exploiter Hacker Team
<xCoder-Exploiter> hey come join #xCoder-Exploiter join Us xCoder-Exploiter Hacker Team
<xCoder-Exploiter> hey come join #xCoder-Exploiter join Us xCoder-Exploiter Hacker Team
<gebjgd> 早晨习惯性地一边低头玩手机一边走出家门,看网上说今天北京有大雾霾,我心想大雾能有多大啊,总不至于连手机屏幕都看不mkdwtg五am居g.tv!你jmjgb寓于dm (@维克多刺猬)﻿
 * jiero 今天当是空闲吧，学什么呢。
<roylez> jiero: http://jandan.net/2014/10/12/you-disturbing.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 学了三年设计：这些环境艺术作品能把人吓哭
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-12
<jiero> alpha080:
<stardiviner> hi
<^k^> stardiviner:点点点.  08:52
<stardiviner> @^k^: hi
<jiero> stardiviner: .
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<stardiviner> 这么早阿
<jiero> stardiviner:  每天都6点之前，12点之前
<jiero> stardiviner: 说错了是 24点前睡，6点前起
<stardiviner> jiero: 额，这是要崛起的节奏么？
<jiero> stardiviner: 啥。。。
<stardiviner> 不说了，得去买早饭去了
<jiero> stardiviner: 自己做呀
<jiero> knownbad: 不放假了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 费事儿
<WL_mutou>   早上好
<WL_mutou>  早上好
<knownbad> 放假？
<knownbad> 虾米？
<jiero> knownbad:  周日
<jiero> iMadper: 放假什么？
 * jiero 每天都放假
<knownbad> 在台湾着。
<WL_mutou> 台湾
<WL_mutou> 好玩么？
<WL_mutou> 没事，跑这么远a ?
<jusss> happyaron: 飞信是你打包的？
<jusss> libfetion已死貌似
 * iMadper 困
<onlylove> 睡到自然醒的感觉真好……
<jusss> onlylove: 你用过飞信没在linux
<jusss> onlylove: 我要做push mail了
<onlylove> jusss: 没，我记得有个libfision？
<jusss> onlylove: libfetion已死
<jusss> onlylove: 协议升级了
<lifeng> jusss: 对，aron打包的
<jusss> lifeng: 还能用吗？
<lifeng> 不知道，从没用过
<onlylove> jusss: 协议升级，就在windows下面抓包重新分析呗
<lifeng> onlylove: 这事得有人干才行
<freeflying> iMadper: 7号申请的i白金，今天到手了
<onlylove> jusss: 飞信现在活着不都是个问题
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都是被拒的..
<onlylove> lifeng: 飞信还活着么
<iMadper> freeflying: 人家嫌我穷.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04的几个错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464783 1.我是用的U 盘安装的，某些程序升级后提示要光盘文件，路径不可改。。。。 2.win系统的模拟器不知道在那了。反正我没有找到 3.一些软件升级以后在检查更新会覆盖相同版本。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 moreluo — 2014-10-12 12:14
<lifeng> jusss: aron上次打包是11年，这包大概不靠谱了
<jusss> lifeng: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 国外的都用啥？
<jusss> onlylove: 免费互联网短信发手机
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，skype？
<lifeng> whatsapp
<jusss> onlylove: 实在不行可以自己写个网络，但是要一直联网不好，还是希望有短信平台
<onlylove> jusss: 短信不是你想有，想有就能有
<onlylove> jusss: 骚年，玩协议分析器去吧
<jusss> onlylove: android为啥不支持c直接写的呢
<onlylove> jusss: 有NDK
<jusss> onlylove: 哪个手机支持c直接写的，就是电脑上的能在手机上跑
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，我印象里功能机大都java
<jusss> onlylove: 这么麻烦，我干脆还是在vps上写个crontab,发现有新邮件就发到freenode好了，
<jusss> onlylove: 虽然感觉这样也很繁琐
<jusss> 只有手机一直连着freenode，就能收到信息，但是这样要一直挂着irc
<onlylove> jusss: 你对邮件实时性要求那么高么
<jusss> 要是我会写android上的东东，就不用freenode了，自己直接连自己的vps上去了
<onlylove> jusss: 手机上有邮件客户端啊
<onlylove> jusss: android有NDK，有SDK，你可以挑你会的
<jusss> onlylove: 我的android发现邮件客户端一后台就挂了
<jusss> onlylove: 一后台就挂了，就不会再检查邮件了，你说奇怪不
<onlylove> jusss: 我对邮件没实时性要求，想起了就看看
<jusss> onlylove: 包括自带的和k9mail
<onlylove> jusss: 有急事找我的话，早就电话打过来了
<hello`> 你好
<hello`> 有人吗
<^k^> hello`:点点点.  13:03
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 新手来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464784 自己买了一本shell的书，按照他的样子，自己试了一下，结果是错了 #!/bin/sh echo "hello" read "an" if [ "an"=y -o "an"=Y ] than echo "are" else echo "1234" fi 他说是第7行附近有语法错误。书上都是这样写的。我只不过是改了几过单词。哪位高手
<^k^>  ─> 赐教一次 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-10-12 13:05
<jiero> die
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • gcc前的mpc库1.0.2版安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464785 我打算编译安装一个gcc，下好m4.gmp.mpfr.mpc1.0.2 分别装在默认目录，local的gmp.mpfr目录下，装mpc时 make install 这步，提示进入了libtool install.但无法安装.libs/libmpc.lai 提示没有找到文件，这该如何解决？好像是li
<^k^>  ─> btool出错了？应该是libmpc.la文件么？可是目录下也没有这个la文件啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzjzzpgg12 — 2014-1 …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 好多时侯上线都是 93 人
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • dd命令测试磁盘写速率的一个疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464786 比如采用命令dd if=/dev/zero of=./test.dat bs=4k count=1M 测试磁盘的写速率。 当内存足够大时，dd命令是等数据完全写入磁盘才返回，还是只要数据写入cache了就立刻返回？ 如果是要等到数据完全写入磁盘才返
<^k^>  ─> 回，那么conv=fsync该选项有何作用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2014-10-12 14:51
<jiero> 腰围82/84 伤不起啊。谁那么胖！
<jiero> 都快接近我臀围了。
<Freebuilder> 一般
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 你？
<Freebuilder> 我非常瘦的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 再吵就把坐垫装上 : 一座建在山上的教堂里住着一群修女,她们每个星期都会骑单车下山购物,一天下山的时候,修女们一路吵吵闹闹,带头的突然喊了一声: 给我闭上嘴!再吵就把你们的坐垫装上!
<jiero> 遗憾
<jiero> 那算什么
<fengyunljp> 自学linux大家有什么好建议么
<tonghuix> 先装上玩起来
<fengyunljp> 之前没基础，撞上也没啥思路，跟用windows一样。。。
<tonghuix> 那就对了啊
<jiero> fengyunljp:  开始时加过程中 都没目标瞎撞——学习的大忌
<jiero> roylez:  宝贝乐乐
 * ToaNii is eating shit.
<iMadper> fengyunljp: 就一条, 删了windows.
<iMadper> fengyunljp: 很快你就能学会怎么在linux完成你的工作.
<fengyunljp> 游戏怎么办。。。
<jiero> fengyunljp:  那本不是游戏
<jiero> fengyunljp:  游戏对你来说难道是和别人沟通的工具？
<mk3548208> 买游戏机，玩游戏还不如买游戏机
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 你就简单说下你为啥要学linux吧
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 就像为啥要学windows一样
<fengyunljp> 速度比win快
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 那你还是放弃游戏吧
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 如果你仅仅是为了快，你可以买新电脑，真的
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 为了那点速度放弃游戏不值
<fengyunljp> 实际上最开始也是想少玩点游戏
 * onlylove 买了一堆自己用不到的东西……
<mk3548208> linux装上桌面，速度可能还不如windows
<fengyunljp> 好像大家对ubuntu提游戏都反感。。。
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 你可以玩dota2
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 不是没有，而是没时间折腾
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 宝贵的时间要用来吃饭睡觉
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我觉得还好啊……
<fengyunljp> 不做开发的话电脑也就是用来娱乐和新闻的么
<onlylove> 娱乐和新闻的电脑不就是用来装windows的么？
<fengyunljp> 跟别人联机打个游戏在所难免
<fengyunljp> 这个好像不冲突吧
<onlylove> windows娱乐性好太多
<onlylove> 你看一眼显卡驱动就知道了
<fengyunljp> 对了irc里面提及别人这个是怎么搞得
<fengyunljp> 系统操作都没怎么搞清楚，驱动就缓缓再说吧
<onlylove> topic里面有教程
<fengyunljp> 多谢
<onlylove> 只是和你说，没事多用windows娱乐
<onlylove> 别自虐
<kandu> fengyunljp: irc 没这个功能。一般都是客户端发现nick和你相同就高亮下文本，然后你打了前置的别人的nick的字母，按 tab有补全
<onlylove> kandu: 人要的就是这功能，我猜的
<fengyunljp> kandu:好像是的
<kandu> fengyunljp: 没有特别的目的，别用 linux。 gates 的目标是让电脑走进千家万户，成为家电。uni圈原来没有这个文化。
<kandu> fengyunljp: 到必需要用的时候再学好了。或者打算好了以后靠他吃饭
<kandu> fengyunljp: 游戏的话，别人怎样不知道，我是steam买了几十个游戏过活了
<fengyunljp> kandu:感觉以后linux是趋势，windows在作死
<kandu> fengyunljp: 然后 sc2,d3就切win下玩
<kandu> fengyunljp: 你感觉不靠谱
<onlylove> fengyunljp: windows还能蹦跶几年甚至几十年
<fengyunljp> 其实我也不是非玩游戏不可，就是有时候别人叫，总不能每次都拒绝
<mk3548208> onlylove, 一般还好，问题比较多，一般不用linux装桌面。而且笔记本驱动是问题，一般搞开发要用到，虚拟机装一个
<fengyunljp> onlylove:感觉国家在大力压制win,一个企业还想与国家抗衡
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 别闹，全世界90的PC装的是windows
<kandu> fengyunljp: 团队游戏，steam做得还不错， 反恐精英，求生之路，dota2这些。要是朋友们玩lol，双系统比较好
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 别说一个国家，一个洲都拿着没办法
<fengyunljp> kandu:现在就是双系统
<onlylove> mk3548208: 笔记本还好啊……就是显卡驱动略纠结
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我觉得用桌面么啥
<fengyunljp> 现在还是qq的问题啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 修好了？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 每次碰到这个，我就大喊fuck，发热杠杠的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 看装在哪里，如果你在server上装，当我什么没说
<fengyunljp> 自学ubuntu都怎么入门啊
<onlylove> fengyunljp: qq的问题啊，你看麻花一个小小的腾讯，还不是做系统的，都敢抗衡，更不要说有点软了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 嗯，装好驱动就不热了
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 装好了，经常用，就入门了
<fengyunljp> onlylove:看了半天命令，自己一上手全忘了
<onlylove> mk3548208: 我以前本子单显卡，还好说，现在这双卡的，还真没想到啥好办法，早知道买tp了，还能禁用独立显卡
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 别上来就看命令，有GUI为啥不用
<O0XX> onlylove: 装ubuntu啊
<O0XX> onlylove: 全套解决方案
<onlylove> O0XX: 毛
<O0XX> onlylove: 咋啦？
<onlylove> O0XX: 我让u坑的还少？
<O0XX> onlylove: 确定？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 其实这个bumblebee可以不完美的解决，但是有时候桌面碰到的各种问题，就不想用了，现在都是当作开发装在虚拟机上
<onlylove> O0XX: 确定一定以及肯定
<O0XX> onlylove: 新的14.04确实有全套的双gpu解决方案
<O0XX> onlylove: 你是用的旧版本吧
<onlylove> O0XX: 不是旧版本的问题，每次想换过去，都有各种稀奇古怪的问题坑我
<O0XX> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> O0XX: 所以现在安心用debian，让u去死
<onlylove> O0XX: 我当然知道u的驱动好
<onlylove> O0XX: 可是除了驱动以外呢
<O0XX> onlylove: 还好吧。。。哪差？
<onlylove> O0XX: X
<onlylove> O0XX: 我不是服务器用户
<O0XX> onlylove: 你说unity?
<onlylove> O0XX: 是的
<O0XX> onlylove: 这个就是口味问题了
<onlylove> O0XX: 那种反人类的东西，哪个设计的
<onlylove> O0XX: 而且u的X不稳定
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去, 我一直配置不好, 原来是因为那个功能还没有实现
<O0XX> onlylove: 我到真没感觉出来...
<onlylove> O0XX: 和其他distro的没法比
<iMadper> O0XX: 整个人都不好了!
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要配啥？
<O0XX> iMadper: 就那个补全？
<onlylove> iMadper: 要修理么
<iMadper> O0XX: ruby的补全啊
<iMadper> O0XX: ?
<iMadper> onlylove: ?
<O0XX> iMadper: 说了换个后端
<onlylove> iMadper: 人不好了，当然要送修
<iMadper> O0XX: 没有别的可用后端了啊
<O0XX> iMadper: http://cx4a.org/software/rsense/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: RSense - A Ruby development tools for Emacs, Vim and others
<iMadper> O0XX: 死了多少年了
<iMadper> O0XX: 最后一次更新是五年前
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 看到一个很赞的岗位, 可惜只能是北美的remote
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪个公司？
<iMadper> O0XX: DO
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> digitalocean？
<iMadper> onlylove: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看robe的介绍里有补全啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 有, 但是会补全出你所有类的所有方法
<iMadper> O0XX: 而不是正确的, 只返回当前类的方法
<O0XX> iMadper: http://codeout.hatenablog.com/entry/2014/02/04/210237
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ auto-complete + rsense の代わりに auto-complete + robe をつかう - LGTM
<O0XX> iMadper: 人家这个work的很好啊
<iMadper> O0XX: loo之后, 我这里也是这四个补全
<iMadper> O0XX: 如果只返回looks_good才对
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就先凑合用呗
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 配置发出来
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 如果你真的想学命令行，先学ls cat  grep 这些简单的……嗯，其实grep不简单，哦，对了，学个命令行编辑器，vim或者emacs
<onlylove> fengyunljp: 系统安装软件无非是apt-get install啥的
<fengyunl1> onlylove:多谢
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8544653/
<fengyunl1> onlylove:很多教程都是一串命令，完全不知道干嘛的，一会机子就无法启动了
<onlylove> fengyunl1: 拜托，那是啥教程
<O0XX> iMadper: 就这么简单？
<fengyunl1> onlylove: 之前折腾过，被网上的大段命令搞怕了
<O0XX> iMadper: 自动补全呢？
<onlylove> fengyunl1: 大段……不就一条吗……
<iMadper> O0XX: 装上inf-ruby 和 robe直接就有了
<onlylove> fengyunl1: 一条一条的学好么
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<fengyunl1> onlylove: 之前好像是因为装双系统想把引导放在win上，就是一大堆教程做完就无法开机了。。。
<onlylove> fengyunl1: 靠谱的做法是把引导放linux上，信不信由你
<O0XX> iMadper: 你这个都装什么包啊
<fengyunl1> onlylove: 父母玩电脑启动到ubuntu。。。
<onlylove> fengyunl1: default是windows啊
<fengyunl1> onlylove: 先装WIN，再UBUNTU，默认就UBUNTU了
<onlylove> fengyunl1: 再改啊
<onlylove> fengyunl1: 改一个文件，执行一行命令的事情
<fengyunl1> onlylove: 现在也不折腾了，先学会再说吧
<modory> hello
<^k^> modory:点点点.  17:27
<onlylove> fengyunl1: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=118&t=196253
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<iMadper> O0XX: rvm  robe  inf-ruby  ruby-tools  ruby-end
<O0XX> iMadper: http://melpa.milkbox.net/#/ac-inf-ruby
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ MELPA
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个已经被整合到inf-ruby里面去了
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 其实就是robe用的.
<O0XX> iMadper: flymake-ruby这个呢？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们不用flymake, 我们用flycheck
<O0XX> iMadper: flycheck带了ruby的？
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩, 反正我默认就有错误提示
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个呢？http://melpa.milkbox.net/#/enh-ruby-mode
<iMadper> O0XX: 有人喜欢用, 我没用
<O0XX> iMadper: 和普通的ruby-mode啥区别？
<iMadper> O0XX: 说是更好的高亮和缩进. 默认就有实时错误提示
<O0XX> iMadper: 我看看去
<O0XX> iMadper: http://qiita.com/vzvu3k6k/items/acec84d829a3dbe1427a
<^k^> ⇪ ti: enhanced-ruby-modeの概説 - Qiita
<iMadper> O0XX: 能来中文/英文网站嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: ruby都是日文的
<O0XX> iMadper: https://ruby-china.org/topics/16136
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 受不了 Emacs 的缩进了，求指点 » 社区 » Ruby China
<onlylove> iMadper: ruby是日本人搞得
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道.
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个楼主为什么要那么奇葩的缩进?
<iMadper> O0XX: 干脆用notepad好了啊!
<O0XX> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> O0XX: ruby-mode现在缩进没有问题
<jusss> 怎么检测postfix接收到了新邮件
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你知道怎么检查新邮件吗？
<jusss> postfix接收邮件后，怎么知道有新的了
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<iMadper> O0XX: http://futurismo.biz/archives/2213
<^k^> ⇪ t: EmacsでRubyの開発環境をさらにめちゃガチャパワーアップしたまとめ | Futurismo
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个你看过? 刚才你给我的我都看过..
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个我看过
<O0XX> iMadper: 刚才我给你的就是这个写的吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 我发错了
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是这个页面...
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd, 等我给你找
<perr> 咩
<iMadper> O0XX: 是这个, rcodetools
<iMadper> O0XX: rct-complete: 高精度メソッド名・クラス名・定数名等補完
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 好用撒
<O0XX> iMadper: http://qiita.com/ironsand/items/ce7c02eb46fcc25a438b
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ruby - Emacs で rcodetools を使って "=>" で値を表示する - Qiita
<iMadper> O0XX: 看起来不支持其他前端啊
<O0XX> iMadper: http://d.hatena.ne.jp/tkng/20090207/1234020003
<^k^> ⇪ ti: auto-complete-ruby.elを使ってオムニ補完する - 射撃しつつ前転
<iMadper> O0XX: 我不要ac啊! 我要company的啊!
<O0XX> iMadper: 换ac啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 边儿呆着去! 我又不是你!
<iMadper> O0XX: company能补全我的联系人啊
<iMadper> O0XX: ac不行啊
<O0XX> iMadper: http://tatsuyano.github.io/blog/2013/03/26/emacs-rsense/
<^k^> ⇪ t: emacsでのRuby環境(Rsenseでオムニ補完) - 10rane.com
<O0XX> iMadper: 你装个后端就好了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: rsense死了好久了
<O0XX> iMadper: 后面有介绍的
<O0XX> iMadper: 介绍rcodetools
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦.
<iMadper> O0XX: 是时候学一下日语了
<O0XX> iMadper:
<iMadper> O0XX: 补全出来的是对的
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 我找下跟company怎么配合
<O0XX> iMadper: 但这东西是自己的补全是吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 补全挺快的
<iMadper> O0XX: 自己的补全?
<O0XX> iMadper: 就是自己的前端
<iMadper> O0XX: 没前端...
<iMadper> O0XX: 直接一个buffer蹦出来
<iMadper> O0XX: 还不能选
<O0XX> iMadper: auto-complete-ruby 里面有这个东西的支持
<O0XX> iMadper: ac-source-rcodetools
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦草!
<namoamitabuddha> unzip 解压乱码怎么弄？
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去换ac
 * iMadper nnnd
<O0XX> iMadper: 大赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 不开心!
<O0XX> iMadper: 装个后端就都搞定了嘛
<O0XX> iMadper: 我说你那个联系人补全
<iMadper> O0XX: 不一定有吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 有.
<O0XX> 你是啥，gnus?
<iMadper> O0XX: mu4e啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 史上最强email-client
<O0XX> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> O0XX: 有了, mu4e mode用company, 其他时候用ac
<O0XX> iMadper: 我的ac配置在我的github
<O0XX> iMadper: 实际上
<O0XX> iMadper: ac可以用company做后端
<iMadper> O0XX: .. ... ....
<iMadper> O0XX: 这不好吧...
<iMadper> O0XX: 这是ac要吃掉company的节奏啊
<iMadper> O0XX: http://www.ipa.go.jp/files/000007150.pdf
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 长度=474.45 kiB ; type=application/pdf
<O0XX> iMadper: 前端统一用ac..界面比company的好太多
<O0XX> iMadper: 然后后端company好的时候就用company的后端
<iMadper> O0XX: 好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 感觉ac比company慢
<namoamitabuddha> unzip 怎么调 encoding?
<October21> namoamitabuddha: 什么发行版？
<namoamitabuddha> October21: Debian Wheezy
<October21> arch有个iconv patch
<October21> 支持指定zip文件的编码
<namoamitabuddha> 默认 unzip 出来的是什么编码的
<namoamitabuddha> 为何不能扔到 convmv 中去
<hoxily> namoamitabuddha: iconv -O gbk a.zip
<October21> 从win过来的文件当然是gb2312啦
<hoxily> namoamitabuddha: unzip -O gbk a.zip
<hoxily> namoamitabuddha: unzip-iconv -O gbk a.zip
<O0XX> iMadper: 有个ac后端叫ac-company, 就是干这个的
<iMadper> O0XX: 那我试试去
<namoamitabuddha> 但效果和 LANG=C 7z x 出来的不一样
<October21> hoxily: 那是打上iconv patch的unzip
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 火狐上网的字体如何调整？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464787 刚刚安装的时候是好的，但是后来我把系统的语言改成英文之后，火狐的中文字体就变成了楷体，而且发虚，不知道怎么弄啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinchizhe — 2014-10-12 19:16
<hoxily> October21: 哦。
<O0XX> iMadper: 那我等你新的配置文件了
<namoamitabuddha> 用那个解出来的文件，convmv -f cp936 -o utf8 [filename] 可以成功转
<iMadper> O0XX: 没问题
<namoamitabuddha> 用 unzip 解出来的不行
<October21> 我看arch上还讨论了这个patch破坏了zsh的补全特性
<namoamitabuddha> 那个 patch 的原理是啥
<October21> iconv的作用
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> For whatever the reason, unzip-6.0-4ubuntu1 still doesn't support choosing the codepage and it uses CP866 (cyrillic) by default.
<October21> convmv我用的时候怎么没效果？
<October21> 7z不能很好的解决从win过来的文件
<namoamitabuddha> LANG=C 7z x
<namoamitabuddha> 先 ignore encoding
<namoamitabuddha> 然后 convmv
<October21> 哦
<October21> LANG=C 是什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> 指定 locale
<namoamitabuddha> 具体我也不清楚
<October21> 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> 大意是 plain 的，ignore encoding
<October21> 我对命令行不熟悉，虽然我也是linux用户……
<hoxily> encoding很讨厌，日本游戏会乱码
<hoxily> 为什么不使用Unicode呢
<jusss> October21: posix c
<^k^> October21: define:LANG=C not defined.
<O0XX> iMadper: 你就按我的那个auto-complete和yas的配置配，现在新的auto-complete如果检测到yas能自动支持
<jzp113> 在吗
<jzp113> 大家有用过python的微信机器人框架吗
<iMadper> o0xx: ac 很难配置啊
<jusss`> O0XX: 你用gnus吗
<O0XX> jusss`: 不用
<O0XX> iMadper: 看我的哦
<O0XX> iMadper: 简单
<iMadper> o0xx: 看了, 还是很难啊
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 我貌似没配啥
<jzp113> 额 没人鸟
<iMadper> o0xx: 正在一步步改进. 我怎么也得比你配的好啊.
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 到时候发出来给我看看
<iMadper> .
<O0XX> iMadper: 你也搞个存dotfiles的地方呗
<O0XX> iMadper: 省得每次都看pastebin
<tcpct> 冒个泡
<tcpct> 忙什么呢
<jusss> 今天下午看了银河护卫队，
<jusss> 比米国队长强多了
<iMadper> O0XX: 难用好多啊
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 好用很多啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 我决定看看能不能自己把rcodetools写成company的后端
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 好多默认应该补全的地方, 都tmd没有了
<O0XX> iMadper: (setq-default  ac-sources  '(    ac-source-yasnippet    ac-source-imenu    ac-source-abbrev    ac-source-words-in-same-mode-buffers    ac-source-files-in-current-dir    ac-source-filename    ))
<O0XX> iMadper: 你设置一下default的ac-backends
<iMadper> O0XX: 设置过了
<O0XX> iMadper: ac默认只启动了很少的backend
<iMadper> O0XX: company的erc下, 直接补出来 "O0XX: ", ac的是 "O0XX"
<iMadper> O0XX: 完全没办法玩啊
<iMadpe> O0XX: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 没法用, 老子不要ruby补全了... 换回company
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<O0XX> iMadper: add-hook 'erc-mode-hook           '(lambda ()              (pcomplete-erc-setup)              (erc-completion-mode 1)))
<iMadper> O0XX: 这个是用erc默认的补全吧?
<O0XX> iMadper: 是
<iMadper> O0XX: 特别不好用啊. 所以才要用company的
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过默认的也比ac好用...
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去研究一下怎么弄, 让rcodetools工作在company下面
<freeflying> iMadper: 今天差点冲动订车了
<iMadper> freeflying: 买啊.
<iMadper> 换回company去
<freeflying> iMadper: 想想还是算了
<iMadper> O0XX: 心情舒畅
<O0XX> iMadper: 换回来了？
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不是有车了?
<iMadper> O0XX: 必选.
<O0XX> iMadper: 何苦
<iMadper> O0XX: 必须啊
<freeflying> O0XX: iMadper 啥时候启程啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 壕都是好多车的
<O0XX> freeflying: 下周呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 真心好用
<iMadper> O0XX: 而且, 不像ac似的补出来一堆废物
<iMadper> freeflying: 下周日呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还有龙腾?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我咋就没发现ac一堆废物
<O0XX> iMadper: 有
<iMadper> O0XX: 够咱俩?
<O0XX> iMadper: 够吧
<iMadper> O0XX: . 进去吃泡面.
<O0XX> iMadper: 我查查去
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 大早上吃什么泡面啊
<iMadper> O0XX: company的backend不难写, 我写出来了的话, 你换回company不?
<freeflying> iMadper: MX4待机靠谱不
<O0XX> iMadper: bu
<iMadper> freeflying: 听说靠谱, mtk
<iMadper> O0XX: 何苦. 你呀你, 非得选难用的用
<O0XX> iMadper: ac在我这边真比company靠谱
<freeflying> iMadper: MTK不错，不知道flyme靠不靠谱
<iMadper> O0XX: 你上次见我company在c++下面的补全了?
<iMadper> freeflying: 大不了刷ubuntu touch啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的5s被我坐弯了
<O0XX> iMadper: 你那个能this补全不？
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个更不靠谱吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 维修要2100
<iMadper> freeflying: 2100能买个mx4还能省下三百块钱.
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的能?
<iMadper> O0XX: semantic肯定可以吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 看你用啥backend了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我的真可以，给你看过了
<iMadper> O0XX: 忘了...
<O0XX> iMadper: 不用semantic都可以
<O0XX> iMadper: clang就可以
 * iMadper semantic, 等我用64核128位处理器, pci-e x128 的ssd之后, 我就打开这个功能
<iMadper> O0XX: 我没试过cpp
<jusss> freeflying: O0XX , iMadper ,大侠们，怎么在得到新邮件后写某信息到某文件呀
<jusss> 监视mbox文件，这个方法好吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 给mu4e加hook呗
<jusss> iMadper: 是服务器端
<iMadper> jusss: 那你自己想
<freeflying> jusss: 你服务器上还是用mbox?
<jusss> freeflying: 嗯，几个人用
<freeflying> jusss: 换吧，监视目录多简单啊，inotify就能干
<jusss> freeflying: inotify是一个工具？还是函数？
<jusss> 包名？
<freeflying> jusss: inotify是内核自带得
<jusss> freeflying: 是个c语言函数？
<freeflying> jusss: sid里有inotify-tools可用
<jusss> freeflying: 嗯
<jusss> freeflying: inotify好像不能监视一个文件是被写入了
<jusss> 错了好像
<jusss> 可以监视修改
<freeflying> iMadper: html5视频普及度有多高呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 挺低的. 刚开始有起色.
<iMadper> freeflying: 比如, 手机看不了4chan的html5视频. youku/tudou也不然电脑端看html5版本的视频.
<iMadper> freeflying: 也就youtube现在默认html5.
<jiero> iMadper:  vimeo
 * jiero 不知道明天干什么
<jiero> iMadper:  80后就是悲哀，必须回家乡么？
 * jiero 傻傻的。
<jusss> 我想到个新方法
<onlylove> jusss: 你真是的，弄个小点的mysql就好
<jusss> 一个程序监听一个本地端口，当postfix一得到新邮件就向本地端口写个字符，比如1，然后这个程序再把这个发送到irc
<onlylove> 好辛苦……
<jusss> onlylove: 然后在sql写触发器？
<onlylove> 你写这个到底是为了做什么
<onlylove> 邮件实时通知么
<jusss> onlylove: 对
<jusss> onlylove: 那些大的邮箱运营商是怎么搞实时通知的？像gmail 163
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我没那种需求
<hoxily> jusss: 你要不试试模仿ios的推送系统？
<jusss> hoxily: ios的怎么搞的？
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.cnblogs.com/qiqibo/archive/2012/08/25/2656856.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ IOS推送详解 - 人魔七七 - 博客园
<hoxily> http://hb.qq.com/a/20111128/000536.htm 这儿有图
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ iOS开发如何实现消息推送机制_大楚网_腾讯网
<O0XX> jusss: 你用什么邮件服务器程序？
<freeflying> iMadper: 你iOS上用啥邮件客户端
<iMadper> freeflying: 默认的...
<freeflying> iMadper: 收gmail得如何
<mk3548208> jusss, exchange,carddav,caldav
<jusss> freeflying: gmail应该很快，因为支持imap-idle
<jusss> O0XX: postfix
<freeflying> jusss: 要翻墙不
<O0XX> jusss: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1778562/postfix-message-received-hook
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Postfix message received hook - Stack Overflow
<O0XX> jusss: 自己搜一下就可以了嘛
<O0XX> jusss: In the /etc/aliases file you can specifiy a program which gets executed everytime a user recieves a mail. This program gets the mail on stdin. So you dont have to poll and your program gets run instantly.
<jusss> O0XX: 那我在/etc/aliases里指定一个向本地端口发字符的程序，然后再搞个程序监听这个端口，并把接收的字符发到irc上，实现邮件的实时通知，
<jusss> 这个可以吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 你为啥不写个简单的irc程序直接绑在这个/etc/aliases里面？
<jusss> O0XX: 不是说得到邮件就执行一次吗？那岂不是每得到个邮件就连接irc一次再断开
<jusss> O0XX: 如果有2个邮件在间隔几秒的时间内，执行2个这个程序会用户名冲突的，当然可以设置成不冲突
<O0XX> jusss: 后面的办法就是你自己搞了
<iMadper> O0XX: 写了80%了
<iMadper> O0XX: 能补全ruby了, 但是格式不是太对
<O0XX> iMadper: NB
<iMadper> O0XX: 能补出正确的选项, 但是会删掉原有的代码
<O0XX> iMadper: 我还是坚持我的ac
<iMadper> O0XX: http://sixty-north.com/blog/series/how-to-write-company-mode-backends  学一下
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Sixty NORTH | Good with ComputersSeries: How to write company-mode backends «
<jusss> O0XX: 那些大公司的邮箱，用户名密码和邮件内容全是存储在数据库中吗？
<jusss> 用什么数据库的比较多
<iMadper> jusss: 不是
<iMadper> jusss: 用户名和密码不能放数据库里
<iMadper> jusss: 要放在阿三的脑子里. 每次你发出一个请求, 告诉阿三你要用xx用户名 + xx密码登陆, 阿三负责思考一下用户名密码是不是匹配. 如果匹配, 他就点一下approve, 然后你就通过了, 可以继续访问.
<iMadper> O0XX:  ^^ 我没说错吧
<jusss> iMadper: 那邮件内容放数据库里，是不是就可以用触发器来实时通知
<freeflying> iMadper: 贵司的魅族帮我弄台啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都还没有啊 有的话一定帮你哈
<iMadper> freeflying: 错了 有, 并且我有能力的话, 一定帮你哈
<O0XX> iMadper: 帮我也搞一台
<freeflying> iMadper: 相信你
<iMadper> O0XX: 行, 然后你帮我搞一台
<iMadper> freeflying: 信我不如信 O0XX
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: O0XX我也信
<freeflying> 你们都是大拿
<iMadper> freeflying: 我就是跟着 O0XX 喝汤的.  O0XX 吃肉的
<iMadper> freeflying: O0XX 还是吃天鹅肉的
<freeflying> iMadper: 可惜魅族不支持双卡
<iMadper> freeflying: lg g3
<freeflying> iMadper: 感觉就一加良心些，能直接用m
<freeflying> iMadper: 安卓的还是不要用超过2000的吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 一加是双卡双待?
<freeflying> iMadper: 也不是，不过好在能用CM
 * O0XX nnnnnd
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  23:16
<jzp113> 我现在还没理解那个自定义菜单是啥意思
 * iMadper 搞定emacs插件!
 * iMadper elisp level up!
<\q> iMadper: 啥插件
<iMadper> \q: 刚给company写了一个backend来补全ruby代码
<iMadper> \q: 一共就12行, 写了一晚上...
<jusss> iMadper: elisp 高端大气上档次!
<\q> iMadper: 好疼……
<iMadper> \q: https://github.com/madper/company-rcodetools/blob/master/company-rcodetools.el
<^k^> ⇪ t: company-rcodetools/company-rcodetools.el at master · madper/company-rcodetools · GitHub
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4374.html 好消息和坏消息 :     同学们正在埋头苦学,准备下星期的考试,一个个累得头晕眼花。班长跑进教室,大声宣布:"告诉大家一个好消息和一个坏消息。好消息是下星期的考试被取消了！ "    班上顿时沸腾了,有人高兴得跳起舞来,班
<jiero> stardiviner,  alive?
 * kermit9 
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • sudo与root之间的区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473127 我正在使用一款软件ansys，参见论坛内： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=472714 一直以来存在一个疑问：正常情况下，安装完的软件是不需要sudo授与root权限的，但奇怪的是只有当使用sudo时程序才能
<^k^>  ─> 正常运行。如： Code: sudo ansys150 但如果不使用sudo或切换到root运行程序： Code: ansy150 则程 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何利用这个磁盘分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473128 fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 232.9 GiB, 250059350016 bytes, 488397168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disklabel type: dos Disk identifier:
<^k^>  ─> 0x197fb8ed Device Boot Start End Sectors Size Id Type /dev/sda1 * 2048 206847 204800 100M 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何拷贝一个文件到文件夹及其子文件夹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473129 如何拷贝一个文件到文件夹及其子文件夹? 这个命令该怎么写? zz: cmdblock — 2015-10-05 12:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 求爱 : 一日,一位苏北小帅哥和俏姑娘在火车上相遇。一阵经典的"乖乖聋嫡洞、韭菜炒大葱"之后,小帅哥拿出一副扑克牌与俏姑娘对玩:小帅哥:QQK?（谈谈看）俏姑娘:Q45?（谈什么）小帅哥:Q21！（谈恋爱）俏姑娘:8Q！！（不谈）$%……！火车快到站了,小帅哥不死心,于
<^k^>  ─> 是又拿出扑克牌:小帅哥:3QQK?（再谈谈看）俏姑娘:948Q！！！（就是不谈）小帅哥:—%￥… …
<GODDOG> 我的 Vim 启动的越来越慢了
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 用Thunderbird发邮件的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473131 在使用Thunderbird38.2.0收发电子邮件的时候，收邮件无提示音， 发邮件一直停留在正在发送的界面，实际上邮件已经发出去了！ 朋友们都是使用什么软件来收发电子邮件的？ 另再问一下，国外的可
<^k^>  ─> 以正常注册使用的邮件服务器，大型的比较出名的有哪个可用？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-05 15 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • gnome terminal透明设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473134 gnome terminal透明设置 可以在~/.bashrc里添加一段代码实现 if [ -n "$WINDOWID" ]; then TRANSPARENCY_HEX=$(printf 0x%x $((0xffffffff * 80 / 100))) xprop -id "$WINDOWID" -f _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY 32c -set _NET_WM_WINDOW_OPACITY "$TRANSPAREN
<^k^>  ─> CY_HEX" fi 80为透明度 zz: helinb — 2015-10-05 16:03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 镇静剂 :       上周全家出动去郊游,上车前,妻问大侄女道:"小孩的镇静剂带了没有?"      我大吃一惊,小孩只有三、四岁,怎么能胡乱服用镇静剂呢?忙问:"什么镇静剂?"妻说:"就是糖果嘛！ " 
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 华硕k45dr ubuntu 14 电源一直显示100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473135 我的华硕k45dr 安装的ubuntu14 但是一直电量从来都是100%，这对于笔记本来说都不敢出门 啊。在网上也一直找不到解决方法。 是驱动问题吗？ zz: ztao — 2015-10-05 17:58
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 安装cairo-dock后，桌面异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473136 安装后，屏幕左下角出现工作区缩图，出于手贱将他拖到了屏幕的最底层，然后我又沿着箭头的方向往上拖，结果屏幕上出现了工作区的拉伸图，而且消除不了，而且cairo-dock卸载不掉，已绝望，小
<^k^>  ─> 白。跪求大神 zz: 干掉兔子 — 2015-10-05 19:09
<yunfan_> 阿丹呢
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 安装cairo-dock后，桌面异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473137 安装后，屏幕左下角出现工作区缩图，出于手贱将他拖到了屏幕的最底层，然后我又沿着箭头的方向往上拖，结果屏幕上出现了工作区的拉伸图，而且消除不了，而且cairo-dock卸载不掉，已绝望，小
<^k^>  ─> 白。跪求大神 zz: 干掉兔子 — 2015-10-05 20:08
<jiero> ... 真的没落了。
<jiero> 好几天都没有人发言了。
<jiero> 似乎随着android兴起就没有了然后了
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 桌面/移动端 Ubuntu 将获重大 UI 升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473138 Steph Wilson今天早些时候在博文中透露Canonica正为广受赞誉的Ubuntu Linux桌面操作系统和Ubuntu Touch移动系统设计全新用户界面。在博文中透露公司致力于创建最佳的用户体验，尤其希望吸引更
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 一个bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473141 把电脑里的东西拷贝到U盘后,弹出U盘, 刚拷贝到U盘的数据很可能不全,有一部分数据任然在内存中,需要执行sync手动同步到磁盘 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-10-05 22:02
<stardiviner> jiero: 对阿
<jiero> stardiviner, 恩。
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近在悠闲么？
<jiero> stardiviner, 悠闲啊。不能不承认了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-06
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<rabbitear> https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Save_WiFi
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Save WiFi - LibrePlanet
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 一个帐号属于不同的群组。但是文件的所属群组权限和其他权限就有可能冲突啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473145 如图 用户 lintao两个群组。 test文件权限770 群组lintao的权限就是7 为什么还是不能用RW zz: 7猫. — 2015-10-06 14:18
<Sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 想做孤儿 :     希特勒掌握了德国的军政大权之后,有一天来参观儿童绘画展览。看完展览,他把这些小艺术家召集过来,兴高采烈地问道:"假如我是你们的爸爸,你们会有什么想法?"一个满面忧愁的小男孩说道:"我想成为一个孤儿。"           
<Sevk> 新  手机和平板 • Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition支持中文界面吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473146 想买Ubuntu的手机，比较喜欢Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition的外形，本身对Ubuntu比较喜爱，就怕没有中文界面用起来不方便。还有不知对目前中国的联通3G或者4G网络支持不，望了解的给个说明啥
<Sevk>  ─> 的，在此感谢解答。 zz: xision — 2015-10-06 18:40
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition支持中文界面吗 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: xision
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何更换输入密码界面的背景图片？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473148 如题：如何更换输入密码界面的这个图片呢？ 谁可以告之更换方法？谢谢 zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-06 20:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何更换输入密码界面的背景图片？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473148 系统版本：14.04 如题：如何更换输入密码界面的这个图片呢？ 谁可以告之更换方法？谢谢 zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-06 20:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何更换输入密码界面的背景图片？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473148 系统版本：14.04桌面版 LOGIN 如题：如何更换输入密码界面的这个图片呢？ 谁可以告之更换方法？谢谢 zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-06 20:11
<October21> 测试
<ubrl> October21:点点点.  20:21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 为何有的子命令前要加两个横杠？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473150 如果一个软件出错了，需要重新安装，那么就要用到这个命令： sudo apt-get --reinstall install “package name” 有个问题:为何reinstall前要加两个横杠？ 还有，他的顺序好像也不是一成不变
<^k^>  ─> 的，这样也行： sudo apt-get install “package name” --reinstall 求解，谢谢！！！ zz: mkrjkx520 — …
<jeffsun> nick jeffsun
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu是否可以关闭一个硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473155 电脑现在有两块硬盘，有没有办法实现在进入Ubuntu时彻底禁止掉另一块硬盘时。不仅仅只是不挂在硬盘上的分区。 zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2015-10-07 4:26
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-07
<lost> 哇这么多人
<lost> ./topic怎么用
<lost> 早啊，吃包子去
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine 360 云盘凑合用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473156 安装 wine、下载 360wangpan_setup.exe Code: winetricks wininet wine 360wangpan_setup.exe 即可 缺陷： 1. 部分图标不显示。 2. 上传对话框有时会假死，建议直接拖放文件。 zz: millenniumdark — 2015-10-07 9:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鸡怀孕了? : 生物课上,老师说:"其实黄鼠狼是不吃鸡的,科学家做过一个实验,曾经把一只鸡和一只黄鼠狼关在一起,第二天你们猜怎么了?"同学插嘴道:"鸡怀孕了?"
<jianghu> hi
<ubrl> jianghu:点点点.  11:50
<jianghu> 大神都不在阿
<jianghu> exit
<jianghu> 我去  网络咋出去了
<gugusama_>  有人还能用pidgin-lwqq么？现在webqq改成扫二维码登陆，是不是说明以后彻底用不了了
<gugusama_> 作者xiehuc已经放弃开发了
<jianghu> 想用qq的话去win就行了
<jianghu> 纠结linux下没法用qq 就不用linux就好了啊
<gugusama_> jianghu: 公司只能用linux 没有win。。。
<gugusama_> 想装什么也没权限
<jianghu> 用手机挂就好了
<jianghu> 哈哈
<gugusama_> 难道用tox ?
<gugusama_> http://imgur.com/9ia02f7
<ubrl> gugusama_: ⇪  Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jianghu_> tox是啥玩意儿
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这两天感觉我的UBUNTU越来越慢了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473157 不知道是因为升级的关系，还是我做了什么，感觉这两天UBUNTU比前几天慢很多，打开多点程序就觉得有点拖速，不知道怎么去分析慢的原因！谁能告之方法？ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-07 1
<^k^>  ─> 3:29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动器里的图标怎么删除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473158 最近启动器里多了 百度翻译 - google chrome 这么一个图标。强迫症难受 但在/usr/share/applications目录和~/.load目录下都找遍了也没有这个文件 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-10-07 13:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 启动器里的图标怎么删除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473159 最近启动器里多了 百度翻译 - google chrome 这么一个图标。强迫症难受 但在/usr/share/applications目录和~/.load目录下都找遍了也没有这个文件 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-10-07 14:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 在线视频, 音乐的缓存路径是什么??  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473160 firefox把很多在线视频的存放在/proc/number/fd/ 里, 一些放在$HOME/.cache/mozilla/firefox/blablabla.default/cache2/entries 喜欢的时候, 直接copy出来就好了. 但是, 有些网站的视频, 却不在这2个地方, 比
<dchxcrow> 人好少了啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.4怎样安装32位运行环境  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473162 软件源里没有ia32，添加12.4的软件源会不会导致系统出问题？ zz: yyws2012 — 2015-10-07 15:55
<yunfan_> 有没有我认识的在魔都的
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 无线网卡不能上电  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473164 无线网卡灯不亮。怎么也启动不了无线，iwconfig可以看到wlan0 其中有一项power magentment off 。试了N个方法还是不亮。回去我把无线网卡的型号贴上来，看看各位有方法吗。。。 如果不行。请教下怎么
<^k^>  ─> 安装无线网卡的驱动。没有驱动精灵一样的工具吗 zz: linux5588 — 2015-10-07 16:23
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • xfce4不能升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473165 系统：Debian Jessie 桌面：Xfce4 4.12 在应用菜单中的About Xfce中显示Xfce已经升级为4.12，但升级时总是显示： Code: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done The
<pocmon> 在LINUX下如何方便的输入拼音字符？特别是带声调的
<gebjgd> pocmon, 拼音输入法就是了
<gebjgd> pocmon, 带音调的在win下也不行啊
<pocmon> gebjgd: 在WIN下可以用软键盘，有拼音
<pocmon> gebjgd: 没有声调就是
<gebjgd> pocmon, 什么叫软键盘？
<pocmon> gebjgd: 晕，就是屏幕上的键盘，WIN下输入法带，WIN8以后，好像没有了
<gebjgd> pocmon, fcitx ibus都有屏幕键盘
<vickycq> pocmon, 用在线工具：http://xh.5156edu.com/conversion.html
<ubrl> vickycq: ⇪ 中文转换成拼音
<vickycq> rè ài zǔ guó
<pocmon> vickycq: 这个不错
<vickycq> rè ài zhōng guó gòng chǎn dǎng
<vickycq> linux下，我能说 TeX 系列么
<vickycq> 呵呵呵
<pocmon> 为了孩子学拼音
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qOCIHgo0AACPFhj0r1cAALrPQLiJi8AAI8u574.jpg 超有创意搞笑纹身大集合
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<gebjgd> pocmon, 自己教吧
<gebjgd> pocmon, 不是有孔子学校么
<pocmon> gebjgd: 是自己教，这是要打印出来的，
<pocmon> gebjgd: 教孩子真是一起学呀
<gebjgd> pocmon, 打印出来什么  软键盘？
<pocmon> gebjgd: 拼音呀
<pocmon> 做成小卡片
<gebjgd> 没明白你到底想要什么
<pocmon> gebjgd: 也不是没有其它办法，只是做个时，想要这个在LINUX中怎么实现
<pocmon> gebjgd: 只是做这时=只是做这个卡片时
<gebjgd> pocmon, 实现什么
<gebjgd> pocmon, 你的汉语也得重新学了  不能理解你的问题
<pocmon> gebjgd: 实现打印出这个：à
<gebjgd> pocmon, 有些输入法自带
<pocmon> gebjgd: 已解决，谢谢
<vickycq> 本坛有rss么，没找到
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新人刚安装系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473166 求教关于中文包的问题，设置菜单部分中文部分英文，好恶心 zz: 小浅丿c — 2015-10-07 23:23
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-08
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 都藏好了吧 : 深夜,丽丽独自走在回家的小巷。 这时来了一群混混:"小妹,跟哥几个玩玩?！" 丽丽很不情愿却不敢拒绝, 无奈中只好转身趴在墙壁上说:"来吧,你们快一点" 。 隔了十秒钟她慢慢转过身, 对着四下无人的小巷大喊:"都藏好了吧！我来了！"
<yunfan_> 啊蛋呢 ?
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 尼码
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 优麒麟打开OFFICE网页不稳定  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473167 OneDrive有时候能登录上、有时候就无法登录网页，尤其是我需要用的OneNote Online。 有时候能打开到图片的位置，再进一步就不行了。 我在Windows 7里登录无障碍。 之前买了个Office 365，尤其需要
<^k^>  ─> 云上的功能。没想到用Firefox登录网页版居然这么蛋疼…… zz: barcastar — 2015-10-08 11:27
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你不知道当当这几天一直用浅（风）草（俗）寺（店）这nick么
<onlylove> http://news.sohu.com/20151007/n422672836.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 几亿元打造出来的“好客山东”缘何输给一只大虾-搜狐新闻
<onlylove> 真TM要命
<wbchn> 这宣传效果真好
<onlylove> 好到家了，这下山东人的脸都丢没了，还TM不知道那店子是不是山东人开的
 * senso-ji 哪儿的小市民都一样
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 不过貌似有人指出，那店子老板是东北人
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 是山东人的话也正常
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 是，正常，我昨天回来还和长途车上一家里人干了一架呢
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 现在想想，真TM给家里人丢人
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 你瘦瘦的还打架啊...
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 人家欺负你到脸上了，你不打？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 忍着？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 坏到家被轰下车或者被派出所捉走嘛
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • font manager 里的设置，被写入哪里了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473168 我安装了 font manager，并增加了字体别名和替换字体，想知道这些设置被写入到哪里了。 无标题.png zz: NetDreamer — 2015-10-08 11:39
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 还是安全第一啊
<senso-ji> senso-ji: 很多年没有打架的机会 都不知道我这几年锻炼到底有没有效果 LOL
<onlylove> senso-ji: 身体健康点，把对方往死里打，什么套路，全都一边玩去
 * onlylove 想到周六上班就不开心
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我听说sarah丢下usb3跑了
<senso-ji> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> senso-ji: 那么，你怎么看
<senso-ji> onlylove: https://twitter.com/adam8157/status/651245004766113792
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ Adam Lee op Twitter: "Partially agree, but fully support https://t.co/MJ1XtG9mkR"
<onlylove> 好吧
<senso-ji> 配合食用 风味更佳 https://twitter.com/adam8157/status/651397318583783425
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Adam Lee op Twitter: "Linux Kernel社区腥风血雨啊 https://t.co/V8A4IYxuHE"
<onlylove> 别发推了，我不敢爬墙，在单位呢
 * onlylove 怀念vmware的日子
<onlylove> senso-ji: 当当有没有静音版的机械键盘推荐？
<onlylove> senso-ji: 貌似那些带钢板的，敲到上面都不小的动静
<senso-ji> onlylove: Cherry G80-3000 茶轴
<senso-ji> onlylove: 但还是比薄膜的响很多
<onlylove> senso-ji: 茶的话，不是太喜欢那肉肉的，我还是3494吧
<onlylove> senso-ji: 不过最后貌似还是用薄膜吧，大不了换勤快点
<senso-ji> onlylove: 不肉啊, 红轴也很好! 我也很喜欢红轴!
<senso-ji> onlylove: 但是3494太贵 买不起
<onlylove> senso-ji: 很贵么，我怎么记得你有菲尔可
<senso-ji> onlylove: 我只有一把特价的原厂黑色茶轴
<onlylove> senso-ji: 一把还不够么！
<onlylove> senso-ji: 难道你要显摆你的realforce还是hhkb
<senso-ji> onlylove: 我就这么一把键盘
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我的问题是，薄膜用久了也会松，也会响
<onlylove> senso-ji: 所以觉得笔记本那种超薄比较不错，可是……按下去的感觉又差了些
<senso-ji> onlylove: http://www.cool3c.com/article/74326
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ [限時促銷]雷射投影虛擬鍵盤終於來了Orz，喬了好久總算搶在上市之前再拉一波預購 | 癮科技
<senso-ji> onlylove: 超薄还不如直接敲桌子
<onlylove> senso-ji: 而且3000系列的F区太远了点
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我还是继续凯华轴吧……cherry虽好，奈何太贵
 * onlylove 求送3494
<senso-ji> imtxc: dm-tool lock
<senso-ji> imtxc: or `dm-tool switch-to-greeter`
<imtxc> senso-ji: zan
<senso-ji> imtxc: google "screen lock to greeter lightdm"
<senso-ji> http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Locking_Screen.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Locking Screen with LightDM
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove__> 120分钟，算了
<onlylove__> 这时间……太短
<imtxc> onlylove__: 两小时还短？
<imtxc> 茶轴一点都不肉啊
<onlylove___> imtxc: 我用键盘一般一用就是一上午或者一下午，虽然不是连续不断的敲，不过游戏什么的
<onlylove___> imtxc: 所以两小时太短
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • iceweasel打不开网页了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473169 能ping通所有网站，但iceweasel就是打不开网页，期待大家帮助。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2015-10-08 13:00
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45706
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 戴尔正协商收购EMC
<onlylove__> 傻多戴收购恶魔城，真可怕
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45705
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 新Android恶意程序获取Root权限卸载安全软件
<onlylove__> 英文学不好，所以被捉了？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何进入局域网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473170 1、到了单位，需要连接局域网、打开共享服务器。 原来在windows里，我是在”运行“里输入网址。在ubuntu里，不知道该在哪里输入了。 打开资源管理器，最下方显示了：”browse network"和“connect to serve
<^k^>  ─> r"。但是我不知道应该选择哪个。试一下，好像哪个都连不上…… 直接在网页打开该网址 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • refind引导配置文件似乎写错了，有没有懂的人帮忙看一看？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473171 附上配置文件 timeout 3 resolution 1024 768 showtools shell, memtest, netboot, reboot, exit scan_driver_dirs ESP:/EFI/refind/drivers_x64 dont_scan_dirs ESP:/EFI/boot menuentry "Ubuntu" { icon /EFI/refind/ico
<^k^>  ─> ns/os_ubuntu.png volume Ubuntu loader /vmlinuz initrd /initrd.img options "root=PARTUUID=da7ed7b8-9591-4c30-9b40-01e5 …
<gfxmode_> 我坐了一宿火车，站票
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 高清电影TrueHD音轨的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473172 播放器MPV，现在只能出画面，没有声音。当然电影文件去报没有问题，因为在Windows下用PotPlayer可以正常播放。 装了一下SMPlayer，也不行。 zz: dfsr — 2015-10-08 15:01
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 软件中心的dia不能用了耶！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473173 软件中心的DIA软件下载不到了，前段时间都可以的，不知道怎么回事儿！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-08 15:18
<wangsansan> a
<wangsansan> a
<wangsansan> a
<wangsansan> a
<wangsansan> a
<yunfan_> onlylove 如今世道艰难 出来赚点外快也正常
<senso-ji> whatsGoingOn: Office Manager — Uber
<whatsGoingOn> senso-ji: ...
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 请推荐UBUNTU下可以很方便加各种箭头和文本框的软件！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473174 各位朋友们，请帮忙推荐一款UBUNTU下好用的图片处理软件，要求：可以很方便的添加箭头和变换线型，可以很方便的增加文本输入框，类似于WINDOWS下的Snagit最好 zz: 九天
<^k^>  ─> 星 — 2015-10-08 15:33
<scutqjl_1> hello
<ubrl> scutqjl_1:点点点.  15:32
<scutqjl_1> how to setup
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 乖
<senso-ji> ... ...
<whatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<whatsGoingOn> happyaron: ...
<MonsterClown> ...
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 你长假回家了？
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 是啊
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 卖了多少只虾啊
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 我只管吃, 不买不卖
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 壕 吃了几十万吧
<senso-ji> whatsGoingOn: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/436757.htm
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ [视频]戴尔XPS 15上市：可选无边框4K触控屏、售999美元起_DELL 戴尔_cnBeta.COM
<whatsGoingOn> senso-ji: 这么便宜...
<whatsGoingOn> senso-ji: 新的m3800也要来了
<senso-ji> whatsGoingOn: 嫌便宜啊你
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2owCIEq8pAACociN8mZUAALrAAMZn7IAAKiK346.jpg 你见过变形金刚狗吗
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.oschina.net/news/66871/linksys-linux-wrt1900acs-router-open-source
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linksys 发布 WRT1900ACS 开源路由器：更快/大 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉买买买
<onlylove> 不对，蓉蓉现在是away……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助，关于vmware中安装15.04后无法安装vmware tools  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473176 在vm的菜单栏中，虚拟机-- 安装vmware tools 按钮是灰的，没有办法去修改分辨率，刚刚才用ubuntu，不知道怎么解决，谢谢各位大神了 zz: mamax — 2015-10-08 16:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新手求助：ubuntu server 14.04 LTS无故丢失USB设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473177 原来用ubuntu server 13.04，挂载一个USB设备，使用两年一直正常。后来13.04不被支持更新，最近换了14.04，正常使用了几天，经常无故丢失usb设备。 主要表现是：如果usb设备能
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 有何方法像重启整台机器一样,但只是单纯关闭,启动,重启USB鼠标?(有实用目的)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473178 有何方法像重启整台机器一样,但只是单纯关闭,启动,重启USB鼠标?(有实用目的) 希望单独重启鼠标的原因: 鼠标经常突然就不动了,不论是移动鼠
<gfxmode> 同事跑HK，买了戴尔游匣
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 求教：UBUNTU下爬虫服务器的搭建方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473180 求教：UBUNTU下爬虫服务器的搭建方法，最好有实例告之如何制定抓取电子邮件地址 zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-08 20:51
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10 下google chrome能安装不能打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473181 Ubuntu 15.10 下google chrome能安装不能打开，不论是图形界面图标还是命令行方式，打开就没有反应了，没有界面显示，也没有错误提示，按不同方法安装4次了，忘大神帮助解决或给予正确
<^k^>  ─> 路径 zz: hellolisi — 2015-10-08 21:48
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-09
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<temporary> 有人吗
<ubrl> temporary:点点点.  10:37
<temporary> 能告诉我为什么我的chrome总是不能开启webGL吗??chrome://flags开启过了
<archl> temporary, 显卡驱动怎样。chrome 有要求
<archl> temporary, AMD显卡陷入全无能状态很久了
<temporary> 我下了私有的nvidia x server setting
<temporary> 火狐直接能用
<temporary> 不管怎么开,都是WebGL:Disabled
<archl> 哦。问google吧。。。不清楚。我不用chrome
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请教如何修改ubuntu15.04登录界面到分辨率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473184 在系统设置里将桌面分辨率改为1280*1024，没有问题，但是每次登录到时候，登录界面到分辨率都比较小，我的显示器比较差响应速度慢，每次登录到时候都会黑屏几秒种以修改分辨
<^k^>  ─> 率。有人说修改xorg.conf但是我并没有找到这个文件。。 zz: ql1307096 — 2015-10-09 10:59
<yh> exit
<yh> quit
<yh> quit
<yh> exit
<src_target> 有人用java写irc吗？
<yh1> 1
<pity> src_target: 有 perl 写的 irc server
<src_target> freenode是开源的吗？
<src_target> 没有看到是否开源你的介绍
<src_target> 没有看到是否开源的介绍
<archl> 还有人在啊。
<archl> 竟然还有人在这里
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  12:20
<senso-ji> archl: ...
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu 15.04启动的时候老是进入安全模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473185 提示输了ctrl+D 出现 error getting authority 错误 然后等一会才能进入系统 请问如何解决 zz: wangshiyang — 2015-10-09 12:26
<G000XQ62> senso-ji: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2043538
<ubrl> G000XQ62: ⇪ 索尼大法好，原创歌曲求围观 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu玩dota2显卡如何优化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473186 系统信息如下[img]/home/tang/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202015-10-09%2012:52:08.png[/img] zz: tangjie — 2015-10-09 12:53
<senso-ji> ooOO_OOoo: 出发了, 去融科, 请我吃饭哈
 * senso-ji afk
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu玩dota2显卡如何优化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473187 系统信息： 截屏1.png zz: tangjie — 2015-10-09 13:01
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 你现在过来吃个毛饭 。
<ooOO_OOoo> senso-ji: 过来请你打台球
<Niac> 大家有没有发现 写了几年代码之后变丑了
<Niac> 这不是个别现象吧
<G000XQ62`> MangHuo: http://product.suning.com/128233431.html
<ubrl> G000XQ62`: ⇪ 【戴尔超极本 xps13】戴尔(DELL)XPS13R-9343-3708S 13英寸笔记本电脑(i7-5500U 8G 256GB SSD 银)【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购 pp: ¥
<archl> G000XQ62`, 我怎么觉得还是贵呢。
<G000XQ62`> archl: 看需求.
<G000XQ62`> archl: 我也觉得贵
<archl> G）
<G000XQ62`> archl: 因为我不需要这么轻薄
<archl> G000XQ62`, 我觉得 i7 5500 是基础啊。4000开始就改用这个了。
<G000XQ62`> archl: 尺寸一样吗?
<G000XQ62`> archl: 13.3寸, 1.18kg?
<G000XQ62`> archl: 屏幕面板一样吗?
<G000XQ62`> archl: 材料外观一样吗?
<archl> G000XQ62`,  dell的ssd看过评测超级烂- 竟然有读速 270mb的128GB SSD
<G000XQ62`> archl: mbp的ssd更烂
<archl> G000XQ62`, 哦。我没考虑13寸的，我对重量要求是 15寸不超过2.1公斤就好了。
<MangHuo> G000XQ62`: archl ä¹°
<archl> G000XQ62`, 考虑15以上的。
<archl> 重量不太要求。。。
 * archl 也不喜欢轻薄
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教如何将ubuntu从一块老硬盘复制到新的硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473188 请教如何将ubuntu从一块老硬盘复制到新的硬盘呢？用dd到话因为容量不一致，如果用tar打包然后再解压需要两次操作，浪费时间。请教有没有更好点到办法呢？我不想用第三
<^k^>  ─> 方软件，最好就是直接使用linux里到命令操作。 上午刚用了sudo find . -print | sudo cpio -pamd …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473190 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 14059363808
<^k^>  ─> 6304:error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-vir …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473192 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 140593638086
<^k^>  ─> 304:error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-virt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473193 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 140593638086
<^k^>  ─> 304:error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-virt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473194 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 140593638086
<^k^>  ─> 304:error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-virt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473195 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 140593638086
<^k^>  ─> 304:error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-virt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473199 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 140593638086
<^k^>  ─> 304:error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-virt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 证书转换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473202 转换格式 .cer 到 .pem root@liuly-virtual-machine:/home/liuly/桌面# openssl x509 -inform der -in root.cer -out root.pem unable to load certificate 140593638086304:error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong tag:tasn_dec.c:1337: 140593638086304
<^k^>  ─> :error:0D07803A:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_ITEM_EX_D2I:nested asn1 error:tasn_dec.c:388:Type=X509 root@liuly-virtual …
<immanuelyp-0x71> -= WELCOME TO CHANNEL UNITED NATIONS , THE HIGHEST COURT OF INTERNATIONAL OF JUSTICE (ICJ) AND 0x71 (xc) Our or ELITEZ OFFICIAL CHANNEL , WEBSITE : http://un.org =- JOIN ##ELITEZ AND SUPPORT US ... .
<ubrl> immanuelyp-0x71: ⇪ Welcome to the United Nations: It's Your World
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zhuganglie> 升级到 gnome 3.18 了
<zhuganglie> 终于可以用 google-drive 了。
<loaden> 有多少像我一样改用Cinnamon桌面的朋友？
<yunfan_> fua
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uam7HVNvrk
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Daft Punk - Emotion - YouTube
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10下使用wubi安装提示错误！求帮助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473205 win10下使用wubi安装提示错误！求帮助！ 已经把iso拉到u盘，把wubi解压出来，放在u盘根目录， 以及试过整个iso都解压到u盘根目录，在安装过程中弹出提示出错！ 提示这样： 出现
<^k^>  ─> 一个错误： cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso 求大家帮助解决！ zz: fenglove21 — 2015-1 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • vsftpd, windows资源管理器, invalid encoding  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473208 vsftpd建立的ftp服务器，用windows资源管理器上传的包含中文的文件invalid encoding，其实并 不完全乱码 ，例如上传 腾讯QQ轻聊版.lnk ，会变成 腾讯QQ轻聊��?lnk (invalid encoding) ，但用Fi
<^k^>  ─> lezilla上传的是正常的。测试的结果是 中文字符和英文的句号连在一起会乱码 ，有无大神 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 升级后pppoeconf无法联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473209 无线网能连上，也能打开网页。但插上网线后，sudo ppoeconf配置后打开浏览器后打不开网页，此为何故？？ zz: wisner — 2015-10-09 21:43
<onlylove> happyaron: lsb那新闻咋回事
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Debian放弃兼容Linux Standard Base标准  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473210 为了促进发行版之间的兼容性，Linux Standards Base（LSB）定义了一系列服务和应用级ABI标准，让第三方程序能在兼容LSB的发行版上运行。LSB第一个版本在2001年发布，它由Linux基金会的一个工作
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 进进进!大白请教一个问题,相信大部分大神觉得这是个小菜一碟,但小弟很需要  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473211 小弟想有一个直接双击就可以打开终端然后自动输入 sudo mentohust -u12121 -p5154 -w 然后回车 接着因为sudo的原因,终端会弹出输入密码的命令行,这时我
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • "Error in ioctl: Is a directory"是什么意思?我没有指定任何目录啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473212 命令:sudo ./usbreset /dev/bus/usb/003/001 结果: Resetting USB device /dev/bus/usb/003/001 Error in ioctl: Is a directory /dev/bus/usb/003/001 是一个root_hub,实际上它插着一个USB鼠标 usbres
<^k^>  ─> et源程序: Code: /* usbreset -- send a USB port reset to a USB device */ #include <stdio.h> #include <unistd.h> #in …
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • "Error in ioctl: Is a directory"是什么意思?我没有指定任何目录啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473214 命令:sudo ./usbreset /dev/bus/usb/003/001 结果: Resetting USB device /dev/bus/usb/003/001 Error in ioctl: Is a directory /dev/bus/usb/003/001 是一个root_hub,实际上它插着一个USB鼠标 usbre
<^k^>  ─> set源程序: Code: /* usbreset -- send a USB port reset to a USB device */ #include <stdio.h> #include <unistd.h> #i …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-10
<metbsd> 大家好啊
<ubrl> metbsd:点点点.  09:58
<metbsd> 好久没有来了
<bruceutut> 😁
<linsux> 咋了
<linsux> 刚安装好cent7
<bruceutut> 服务器？
<linsux> 桌面
<bruceutut> (⊙o⊙)哦
<linsux> 发现居然没有mplayer
<bruceutut> 肯定要安装下啊
 * bruceutut  2333
<linsux> 大家最近在那里发财啊
<linsux> 都忙着泡妞呢
<happyaron> BinLi: 拜
 * bruceutut 忙死了。。。
<happyaron> chihchun_afk: 求mx5
<^k^> happyaron: ok BinLi => 拜
<happyaron> FJKong_: 拜孔叔叔
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须好
<^k^> happyaron: ok FJKong_ => 拜孔叔叔
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> nihui: 泥灰
<happyaron> philipballew: p哥早
<happyaron> syq: 你怎么是这名
<happyaron> philipballew: 额错了
<happyaron> pity: p哥早
<happyaron> ypwong: 黄sir早
<linsux> 我们有没有qq群啊
<linsux> 可以贴图的那种
<bruceutut> 贴图用那个上传
<linsux> 缺乏即视感
 * bruceutut imagebin.com.  img.vim-cn.com
<bruceutut> →_→
<linsux> 现在用着ibus的双拼，打字好爽
<linsux> 就差字库了
<bruceutut> fcitx 不服
<wbchn> 双拼各种不会
<bruceutut> 词库多的话，拼音也不慢
<linsux> 问题不知道去哪搞字库啊
<nihui> happyaron:  :P
<linsux> 词库
<bruceutut> →_→
<src_target> 有人知道怎么用mozilla thunderbird进行用户注册码？
<src_target> 码？ 改为 吗？
<src_target> 请推荐一个java开发的irc中文频道
<hceasy> fcitx + 双拼。
<hceasy> ibus 貌似好奇怪的说。
<hceasy> 双拼不用字库打字速度也不慢啊
<linsux> sorry come again
<linsux> you mean //server/sharename?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu在虚拟机中非正常关机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473216 [img]file:///C:/Users/Administrator/Desktop/QQ%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE20151010104328.png[/img] 有大神遇到这种情况么 zz: mamax — 2015-10-10 11:02
<onlylove_> MangHuo: 这几天没见大象，你把他扔冰箱了？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 更新关于系统安装中网传资料中关于/boot错误的一点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473218 网传资料中大多告诫大家/boot分区小一些就可以了，最好不要超过128M，现在予以更新： /boot不超过128M真的是没影子的老黄历了，现在的UBUNTU系统更新时内核文件是不
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 没有啊
<MangHuo> onlylove_: 他在呢，不过我也不知道他的 nick 现在
<cherrot> 大象现在是nick侠
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮
<syq> happyaron: 那个名字还要登录，麻烦
 * onlylove_ 掉线王上线
<MangHuo> onlylove: 见到李老板木有
<onlylove___> 不就是暴露了李老板么，至于掉线吗
<CARTRIDGES> 哈?
<onlylove___> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45734
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Linus说2016年将是ARM笔记本电脑年
<onlylove___> CARTRIDGES: 拜大象
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove___: 乖.
<CARTRIDGES> linus又开始胡说了
<onlylove___> 脱袜子又在瞎扯
<onlylove___> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45735
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 豌豆荚封杀百度糯米
<onlylove___> 看商店互掐
<senso-ji> 百度实在流氓
<MangHuo> senso-ji: evince 是 gtk3？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃的顺序 : 餐馆里,一对老夫妻坐着,女的吃得津津有味,男的坐着不动。侍者见状上前询问:"先生,您为什么不吃?是我们的菜不合您的口味吗?"老先生口齿不清地回答:"不,我在等她吃完,把假牙还给我,我接着吃。"
<senso-ji> .
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: 是.
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: 是不是发现鼠标滚轮不能用了?
<onlylove> senso-ji: 我昨天突然发现普通用户不能用ping了，suid什么时候丢了
<senso-ji> onlylove: 你怎么装的系统
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: 你看看你这个变量. GDK_CORE_DEVICE_EVENTS
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: 是多少? 全局的应该是.
<MangHuo> CARTRIDGES: senso-ji http://picpaste.com/scrot-Y4QGGIlS.png 那这个 gtk3 theme 设置应该是没生效吧
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 没
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: 昂.
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: enivce这么男用
<CARTRIDGES> 难用
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: 为啥要用这伙
<CARTRIDGES> è´§
 * CARTRIDGES 今天错别字真多
<MangHuo> ....
<senso-ji>  gtk2-engines gnome-themes-standard tango-icon-theme dmz-cursor-theme
<CARTRIDGES> happyaron: 你你你, 快弄个gcc5编译的来
<senso-ji> 我装了这几个
 * CARTRIDGES 从不装主题...
<senso-ji> CARTRIDGES: 懂不懂审美
<CARTRIDGES> senso-ji: 那你说 MangHuo 懂不懂?
<senso-ji> CARTRIDGES: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<CARTRIDGES> senso-ji: 口亨
<MangHuo> senso-ji: CARTRIDGES 你们这些会读 un 这个音的都不是好人啊
<MangHuo> senso-ji: 这个假期被这个音害惨了
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 何解?
<jackness> 大家好啊！
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  14:06
<jackness> 大家国庆愉快吗？
<gfxmode> 你猜
<jackness> 额。。。。
<jackness> 这个怎么猜啊
<jackness> 大家优衣库了啊！
<jackness> gfxmode, 你在北京啊？
<gfxmode> jackness: 我不在，我在深圳
<jackness> gfxmode, 你在腾讯上班？
<gfxmode> jackness: 不在
<jackness> gfxmode, 你做什么的
<gfxmode> 写驱动
<jackness> 好高端啊 你收我为徒吧
<gfxmode> 我才写2年，带不了人
<jackness> onlylove, 在吗？
<jackness> gfxmode, 额
<senso-ji> cherrot: 快把你的电脑相机什么的都给我, 放你那也是个坏
<jackness> 为什么不呢？两年也很厉害了啊
<jackness> senso-ji, 你好
<yunfan_> gfxmode: 那带我吧 我六年了
<senso-ji> jackness: 你也好
<gfxmode> 。。。
<gfxmode> yunfan_: 您带我吧
<jackness> yunfan_, 大神 带我吧
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 公司招不到人  要我去顶php wtf
<yunfan_> 准备修炼半年去找工作
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 怪不得你要健身
<yunfan_> 苦练面试技能
<jackness> wtf是什么东东
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 你健身就是为了拍黄片(PHP)吧
<jackness> 哈哈哈
<gfxmode> jackness: what the f**k
<jackness> 又一个优衣库
<jackness> gfxmode, what the fuck?
<yunfan_> gfxmode: 驱动我真不会写哈
<yunfan_> senso-ji: lol
<yunfan_> 今天才买了个arduino准备玩玩
<jackness> arduino是什么？
<ubrl> jackness: define:arduino Open-source electronic prototyping platform allowing to create interactive electronic objects.
<gfxmode> yunfan_: 赞
<jackness> 我靠 怎么跑出定义了
<jackness> jackness: define:arduino Open-source electronic prototyping platform allowing to create interactive electronic objects.
<onlylove__> 哪吒失手打死了龙王三太子和虾兵蟹将，龙王知道后到陈塘关要哪吒偿命。”李靖向龙王求饶说：”只要饶过我儿一命，赔多少钱都没问题。”龙王冷笑一声，说：“赔？你知道那些虾兵吗？李靖：“咋了？” 龙王：“青岛的。” 李靖说：儿子不要了
<onlylove__> yunfan_: php这种宇宙第一的语言，你该感到荣幸啊
<jackness> onlylove_, 您来了 想你很久了
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove_: 现在那些人出差去青岛, 都不敢找小姐了
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 关键是需求挫 而且连前端也没有了  实际上是真正的 fullstack
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 哦，那还是跑路
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 先挨半年吧  虽然他们说还要招php 我只是暂时顶的 但是我估计会跟运维前端一样一直招不到
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 主要是我没学过那些面试需要的东西 所以正儿八经找工作还是有点麻烦的  我得花半年把那些都扯一遍
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你不是有个电池坏了的mba么，去玩swift如何
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 你工作怎样 前一阵你不是想换么
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 不玩水果的 我情愿玩android
<jackness> yunfan_, php需求很大吗？
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 哦，我在想去作甚，有人建议我做android或者ios
<jackness> mba是什么
<gfxmode> jackness: mac book air
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 问题是这俩我都不会，都要现学
<jackness> onlylove__, 你也打算换工作了啊？
<CARTRIDGES> MangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0183594/  咋样?
<ubrl> CARTRIDGES: ⇪ MIO Alpha I 无胸带心率表 $99.99 - 买个便宜货
<jackness> gfxmode, 哦 谢谢
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: android开发不难啊
<gfxmode> 会Java就可以了
<onlylove__> CARTRIDGES: 问题是从来没做过啊
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu重启提示Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473219 ubuntu14.04 内核由3.13升到3.15后，正常使用一段时间，昨天由于掉电重启，报错如下 QQ图片20151010112609.jpg 这是什么原因，进老内核也会报错误,错误基本一样，如下： QQ图片
<^k^>  ─> 20151010112900.jpg zz: crazy_leilei — 2015-10-10 11:38
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 会用java写helloworld也算么
<jackness> 我会一点java但是没做过安卓
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 问题是我现在java连Helloworld都写不吃
<jackness> onlylove__, 你打算做安卓吗？
<jackness> onlylove__, 那你是学什么的？
<yunfan_> jackness: 显然招php的比python+java的大
<gfxmode> 什么公司都投下简历，感觉跳好公司要看运气
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 学就是了 建议你学android
<jackness> yunfan_, 可是我只会java啊 php难学吗？
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 好歹会了java能搭上其他java生态圈里的工作  水果的swift 明天他又换个语言你就傻逼了
<gfxmode> 我有2同事，都投腾迅，1经验丰富的被刷了，另一个新来的获得了Offer
<yunfan_> jackness: 不难 php5跟java差不了多少 语法上
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 其实我担心的是水果，怕是要不行了，现在只是表面风光，毕竟没教主了
<jackness> yunfan_, 哦 我会一点java打算一直靠java过活
<yunfan_> gfxmode: 我就是担心这种情况 所以我要去花点时间掌握下面试技能 就是那些结构算法怎么实现 其实日常根本用不着的东西
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 最近水果还行  既然你自己也担心水果不行 那还纠结什么
<jackness> yunfan_, 水果为什么现在不行了啊？IOS开发挺火爆的啊
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: 我倒是担心google这次跟oracle打官司输了, 以后可能会慢慢主推自己的语言了...
<onlylove__> gfxmode: yunfan_面试这个看眼缘
<yunfan_> jackness: 我没有说他不行啊 你要注意聊天记录
<onlylove__> CARTRIDGES: golang什么的
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: ios开发倒是会一直火下去. 就是学习成本太高.
<jackness> yunfan_, 哦
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 有可能 golang已经可以android native了
<onlylove__> CARTRIDGES: 看水果自己
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: 如果是golang那就好了, 毕竟golang写起来简单.  cc yunfan_
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: ios最大问题就是学习成本.
<onlylove__> CARTRIDGES: 如果水果没有核心竞争力，那就麻烦了
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: 未来走势倒是不用担心.
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 还不是差不多 android用到的java又不难  只是烦而已
<yunfan_> 我真讨厌java那一套 本来自己就语法超烦 还要搞xml
<onlylove__> CARTRIDGES: 不考虑走势的话ios最好
<CARTRIDGES> yunfan_: 明显golang简单多了.
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 岂止是烦
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 简直要命好么
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 因为我是用python的 我真不觉得golang有多简单  你要考虑脚本语言用户
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 貌似大象是perl和ruby用户
<bopjiang> 有深圳的golang同学吗， 我们需要。。。
<onlylove__> bopjiang: 这里帝都，欢迎搬家
<jackness> golang都没学过的
<jackness> onlylove__, 那你现在做什么呢？真打算安卓吗？
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: 我现在只会写 c, ruby, golang了. perl忘光了
<CARTRIDGES> bopjiang: 深圳啊, 过不去啊...
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 对了 最近都没有ruby的下文了
<bopjiang> onlylove__: ubuntu-cn大都是北京的么？
<onlylove__> CARTRIDGES: 别介，今年圣诞节有6哇
<jackness> CARTRIDGES, 你好厉害 你是计算机专业的吗？
<onlylove__> bopjiang: 不是
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: 不看好.
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: parrot这种没人用的东西, 肯定优化的不好.
<jackness> 我在江苏呢 不是所有人都在帝都
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: 也就是说性能肯定不好...
<jackness> 你们聊得好深入啊
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove__: parrot想从另外一个方向实现通用的vm, 但是没有llvm的实力...
<jackness> 都是我不会的东西
<yunfan_> jackness: 那就来魔都混
 * onlylove 掉线王重新上线
<jackness> yunfan_, 你在魔都吗？我怕我实力不够啊
<onlylove> 我不就说了下python性能烂么
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: llvm算个吊 我的另外一辆车也是保时捷
<yunfan_> jackness: 恩 我肉身在魔都
<jackness> yunfan_, 什么意思 你灵魂到哪里去了？
<bopjiang> 我觉得日活跃千万级别的，服务端golang应该绰绰有余了。 基本瓶颈都在数据库。
<onlylove> bopjiang: 那你们应该招聘dba顺便买大量ssd
<bopjiang> 呵呵 没钱啊
<onlylove> bopjiang: 数据库到最后，很大程度都是IO不够
<onlylove> bopjiang: io不够这种，除了堆硬件，应该无解
<yunfan_> jackness: 我的灵魂在缸外
<CARTRIDGES> bopjiang: 数据库啊, 不能in-memory嘛?
<bopjiang> python tornado挺蛋疼的，不过偶尔写脚本可以
<yunfan_> bopjiang: 说到底都是资源
<onlylove> CARTRIDGES: 听说12306就是MEM的
<jackness> yunfan_, 缸外?没听懂
<bopjiang> CARTRIDGES: redis算吗
<CARTRIDGES> bopjiang: 算啊.
<yunfan_> bopjiang: 日活跃千万的也不会只拿个tornado在外面顶  外面肯定有专业的 lvs或者 haproxy来分
<CARTRIDGES> bopjiang: 日活千万, redis抗得住, 如果你们不需要复杂的事务处理的话
<yunfan_> jackness: 搜下笛卡尔 缸中之脑
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你确定不是F5而是这些东西么
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 看你怎么用redis 我们的redis就扛不住
<CARTRIDGES> bopjiang: 日活千万, 你们好大的公司.
<yunfan_> onlylove: 现在有几个人用f5了 大佬
<yunfan_> onlylove: 其实主要是小公司容易流量上去
<onlylove> yunfan_: 好吧，大家都穷
<CARTRIDGES> yunfan_: 多几台服务器, 然后做redis的balance咯...
<yunfan_> onlylove: 一个f5  应该够我加5台服务器把
<CARTRIDGES> yunfan_: 你司是哪儿? 果壳?
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你太小看f5价格了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 当然，你服务器可能是高端
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 那是上家 现在是果合  guohead.com 我们鼎盛期真的有日活跃千万
<yunfan_> 现在几百万样子
<yunfan_> onlylove: 一个f5多少 ?
<onlylove> yunfan_: 忘了……
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove: 哦? 日活跃几百万, redis就不够用了啊? ...
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 其实我更感兴趣那些上亿的如何跨机房同步
<jackness> yunfan_, 还是没懂 缸中之脑
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我都多少年不碰server了……哦好吧，其实也就3年
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 所以我说看你怎么用redis嘛
<jackness> F5是什么东西
<yunfan_> onlylove: 说你当时多少钱
<onlylove> yunfan_: ZF采购，鬼知道，那时候inspur一台5280都十几万，你信啊
<yunfan_> jackness: 你别管他是什么 总之根据上下文是很贵很老的东西 这个时候你要根据形势跟上几句 显得自己玩过 明白了嘛
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我印象里面inspur的机器是贵，还没贵到那地步
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那算你一百万 差不多是能上5台顶配的
<CARTRIDGES> F5而已...
<CARTRIDGES> 贵, 但是没有特别贵.
<yunfan_> 96G ram 20T磁盘阵
<CARTRIDGES> F5是啥啊?
<ubrl> CARTRIDGES: define:F5 |F5| hardware and software ensures application delivery and security in data centers, hybrid cloud environments, and future software-defined networks.
<onlylove> CARTRIDGES: ……看键盘f6旁边
<onlylove> CARTRIDGES: 硬件负载均衡器
<yunfan_> onlylove: 他只是来炫耀自己的bot
<jackness> yunfan_, 可惜我水平有限啊 f5都没听过
<CARTRIDGES> yunfan_: 不是我的bot...
<yunfan_> jackness: 我刚才才听说的
<hceasy> 好高深得样子感觉插不上嘴。
<CARTRIDGES> onlylove: 我的键盘, F6旁边只有F7, F5离得很远中间还隔着别的按键....
<onlylove> hceasy: 现在你插上了
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 我也听不懂, 但是我强行聊天
<jackness> yunfan_, 额。。。你是大神啊 当然什么东西一听就知道了
<onlylove> CARTRIDGES: 忘了你那逗比键盘了
<yunfan_> hceasy: 要插嘴那简单  只要多说“啊” “哦” “嗯” “那是” “想当年” 之类就行了
<jackness> 哈哈
<yunfan_> jackness: 你来魔都 我亲自培训
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 也对, 没错, 就是, 可以
<hceasy> yunfan_: 想当年 我按坏了多少F5 ？
<jackness> 我插嘴很久了 也没说得出什么东西
<jackness> yunfan_, 去魔都？可是我怕找不到工作啊
<yunfan_> hceasy: 尽量不要提关键词更好 这样人家要追究你也可以狡辩混过去 比如你那句可以改成 ”那是，想当年我弄坏了多少？“
<hceasy> 这玩意儿这么贵。。
<hceasy> 一台几十万。。。
<yunfan_> 每台后面都蹲着个运维呢  :D
<hceasy> 我对面就是个运维 。
<yunfan_> hceasy: 那你也好不到哪里去
<jackness> 其实找工作 运维好像也不错
<yunfan_> jackness: 恩 就是收入起点低了 不过租房吃饭+一周两次全套没问题
<onlylove_> hceasy: 负载均衡器啊，当然贵……好吧，我也不知道为啥那么贵
<jackness> yunfan_, 还一周两次全套的啊 运维多少工资的啊？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 硬件难改呗
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 再一个 大公司本来成本高 你叫他们卖软件 一样会很贵 只不过软件他更卖不出去而已
<yunfan_> jackness: 这个你问 onlylove_
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 问啥，我ignore了
<jackness> onlylove, 运维一个月多少钱
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 问你运维一个月多少
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 哦，我在家那阵子也就2000不到
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那不是现在的行情呢
<jackness> 负载均衡我在阿里云看到过这个词 但是我不懂
<yunfan_> 我家里程序员才3k呢
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 现在，现在鬼知道，原来家里一个电脑城都没了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 帝都又没人愿意要我
<hceasy> 大概就是后面一个集群 然后里面某个机器挂了或者响应不过来  这个负载均衡得东西会自动识别调度到正常得机器上 ？
<onlylove_> hceasy: 等挂了就晚了
<wbchn> 干嘛的负载均衡？网站么
<hceasy> 集群也怕挂 ？
<jackness> 运维工资那么低啊
<wbchn> 运维门槛低，高级运维照样工资高
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 6-7k差不多吧
<hceasy> RAID 阵列不是说摘掉一块儿硬盘还能还原数据么。
<yunfan_> wbchn: 所以我说的是 工资起点低
<hceasy> 集群不行 ？
<yunfan_> 开发真没这起点的
<jackness> 我做java才四千多工资 很低的
<cherrot> senso-ji, ...
<yunfan_> hceasy: 这要看是哪种raid 千万别听人忽悠
<jackness> 我好想去魔都啊
<wbchn> 我做c的时候2400
<wbchn> raid0 你拔块硬盘试试
<jackness> 我一个朋友在魔都做java一万一个月了
<cherrot> senso-ji, 你也变nick壕了  森锁基
<jackness> 我还在拿四千多工资
<yunfan_> jackness: 还不如php
<cherrot> jackness, 扣完房租啥的跟你也差不多吧
<yunfan_> 刚才看到好多 15k-25k的php
<wbchn> 帝都更高一些？
<jackness> yunfan_, 我不会php啊
<yunfan_> jackness: 嘿嘿
<jackness> php工资那么好
<yunfan_> 高级的
<hceasy> yunfan_: 了解得是有种  1 2 互补 然后有第三块儿做目录那种  拽一块下来也没事儿。
<senso-ji> cherrot: 快递给我
<onlylove> hceasy: 是这样的，你要保证cluster里面的机器负载都差不多，能力强的，多给点请求，能力弱的，少给点请求
<jackness> cherrot, 你做什么的啊 怎么会跟我差不多
<yunfan_> hceasy: 3快的那种就可以
<senso-ji> cherrot: 你办公室位置在哪?
<onlylove> hceasy: 并不是看到谁挂了去切换
<hceasy> 好吧。。。
<wbchn> 干嘛的cluster，很多成熟的不用吗
<onlylove> hceasy: 一台server肯定顶不住
<yunfan_> hceasy: 是冗余+适当省空间 摘掉任意一块 还是能靠另外两块恢复
<cherrot> jackness, 鸟哥也是会PHP 我看两天教程也叫会PHP  鸟哥那不比我高到不知道哪里去了
<onlylove> wbchn: 你解决C100K了？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Apache不能访问tomcat的webapps问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473221 版本：ubuntu14.04 问题：Apache2无法访问tomcat7/webapps/目录 将Apache2的用户www-data分配给了tomcat7的用户组，但Apache2仍不能访问tomcat，烦请各位指点！ zz: edisonchina — 2015-10-10 14:38
<cherrot> senso-ji, 我相机机智的借人了 所以没受波及~ Kindle原来只是没电了。。
<jackness> cherrot, 你说的是台湾的那个鸟哥吗？
<senso-ji> cherrot: 你办公室位置在哪?
<cherrot> senso-ji, 手机还有我的裸照呢 不要钱就给你太便宜你了
<senso-ji> 他说的php开发者
<cherrot> senso-ji, 融科资讯
<senso-ji> cherrot: 啊???
<CARTRIDGES> ... ...
<senso-ji> cherrot: 早知道该找你请客的, 我昨天还去融科了一趟
<CARTRIDGES> 融科现在这么火啊
<senso-ji> cherrot: 融科哪个楼?
<cherrot> senso-ji, 昨天正好司庆呢 你来了有不少好吃的
<jackness> 融科？
<cherrot> senso-ji, A座3层
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 鸟哥那书读完能搞定你们这些人用的黑话么？ 我打算找个书读完可以搞懂所有linux黑话  cc onlylove
<senso-ji> 我没读过
<yunfan_> onlylove: 现在你是双id均衡啊 一个退了 另外一个还在 又把退的拉进来
<CARTRIDGES> 亚一程...
<senso-ji> cherrot: 下次过去你请我吃饭
<yunfan_> 搞得跟病毒一样 额
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 那你读的什么教材
<senso-ji> yunfan_: Beginning Unix
<jackness> cherrot, 你在中关村啊
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 史上最好的*nix普及教材
<cherrot> jackness, 嗯啊
<jackness> cherrot, 你好厉害啊
<cherrot> senso-ji, 你昨天过来干啥了？
<senso-ji> cherrot: 溜达
<hceasy> linux 教程很正常  店里卖那些windows教程是什么鬼 。
<yunfan_> senso-ji: ok 听你的
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 你要是敢忽悠我  下回拆快递要小心点
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 适合没有*nix经验的人看, 你用不着
<cherrot> jackness, i'm holy high :D
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 太浅了
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 我要把黑话一个不漏地掌握
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 没什么黑话里头, 普及教材啊
<jackness> cherrot, 不懂什么叫holy high的
<CARTRIDGES> cherrot: 你是我挺说过的人里面, 写php第二好的
<cherrot> yunfan_, 你个黑大叔还要用什么黑话
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 那这本看完呢 有哪本
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 买不到, 有pdf你可以看看
<CARTRIDGES> cherrot: 亚二程你好.
<yunfan_> cherrot: 我只有几个地方黑
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 我没看过别的...
<cherrot> CARTRIDGES, assert CARTRIDGES === 色大象
<yunfan_> senso-ji: doggie
<cherrot> CARTRIDGES, 果然是   你就认识俩写过php的吧
<CARTRIDGES> cherrot: 三个.
<yunfan_> CARTRIDGES: 现在你认识4个了
<CARTRIDGES> yunfan_: 乖
<cherrot> CARTRIDGES, anyway...  壕丢我个手机吧
<CARTRIDGES> yunfan_: 亚三程你好.
<onlylove> yunfan_: 至于鸟哥那书，我也看得迷迷糊糊的
<cherrot> cc senso-ji
<yunfan_> onlylove: 为毛迷糊
<CARTRIDGES> cherrot: 行啊, 电池废掉的bb9k可以吗?
<jackness> 告诉大家一个惊人的好消息 我现在电脑系统是WINDOWS 10了
<cherrot> CARTRIDGES, 讲真，求个能用的   要不你淘个 nexus 6p送我？
<jackness> 自动升级的哦
<hceasy> jackness:  握电脑早都10了
<CARTRIDGES> cherrot: 毛.
<hceasy> 刚发布的时候。
<jackness> hceasy, 你为什么那么快？
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 人家嫌你太快了
<cherrot> CARTRIDGES, nexus还是iphone ...
<hceasy> jackness: 第一天说发布 第二天来的时候就提示升级。
<jackness> hceasy, 我等很久才跳出自动升级的
<jackness> 为什么呢？
<jackness> 我那么慢呢
<CARTRIDGES> cherrot: 那你单反和镜头跟我换
<jackness> 你正版系统吗？
<hceasy> jackness: 家里那台是  公司这个盗版自己升上去的。
<jackness> hceasy, 你好牛啊 你运气为什么那么好 最早一批升级
<jackness> 我才升级没几天
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 你都上班了啊?
<jackness> windows10还是不错啊 看起爽啊
<hceasy> CARTRIDGES:  去年都毕业了阿。
<wbchn> win10 怎么正版？
<jackness> win10全世界都是正版吧
<wbchn> 不是的
<jackness> 是不是以后微软都提供系统升级啊
<hceasy> wbchn:  我家里那台是学校给发的正版WIN 的key自己升得
<wbchn> 我的总提示没验证key
<hceasy> 学校有个微软校园什么计划 微软操作系统什么的都免费
<jackness> 微软以后是不是不管盗版了啊
<cherrot> 听说nexus耗电比较狠？ 有试用过android 6.0的人了么？
<jackness> 你们学校真好
<cherrot> CARTRIDGES, 拿我的50mm镜头跟你换
<jackness> cherrot, 还没用过安卓6.0
<onlylove> yunfan_: 可能是不习惯行文风格，也可能是他讲的太简单，然后重要的部分又搞的太复杂让人不想看
<hceasy> 好多学校都有吧
<jackness> hceasy, 我们学校就没有
<onlylove> yunfan_: 反正我觉得那本紫红色皮的linux系统管理技术手册能清楚一点，但是里面没linux基础
<hceasy> 当时网上流传好多怎么通过我们学校认证 然后买正版win key的  学校管理员还封过账号 后来又重新认证。
<onlylove> hceasy: 那群人真闲的蛋疼
<hceasy> 之前提交的时候报班级号就行了 后来还让报姓名跟学校 专业 才给通过
<jackness> hceasy, 额。。。那么复杂
<hceasy> onlylove: 好多任拿着卖阿。。。
<jackness> 现在进入微软无盗版的时代了
<jackness> 大家都是windows10
<onlylove_> hceasy: 就像我昨天在YY听一群玩游戏的那吵吵硬件怎么买怎么配一样，你水平高出太多，就懒得说啥了，就当笑话
<hceasy> onlylove_: 哈哈
<hceasy> 我现在再群里看到好多人直接问什么  特别烦 。。。  丫得谷歌用不了 百度一下能死阿
<hceasy> 再后来就每感觉了
<onlylove_> hceasy: 听他们讲，你买外星人最低配，保管不卡，我听了差点一口水吐屏幕上，我机器比外星人低配高很多玩都卡呢
<jackness> onlylove, 什么卡 玩什么游戏的
<onlylove_> hceasy: 其实我觉得他们不知道外星人低配到底多低
<hceasy> onlylove_: 现在都是自己组装机器的  。。
<jackness> 外星人很帅气啊 但是好重的
<jackness> hceasy, 你很会配机器吗？
<onlylove_> hceasy: 建议买外星人的那个就在吐槽那个想自己装的
<hceasy> jackness: 一般都是自己装。
<onlylove_> hceasy: 我反正需要的话会自己装，不过更多时候倾向品牌机，人懒
<jackness> hceasy, 我到现在都没有台式机 我买了两个笔记本电脑了
<onlylove_> hceasy: 自己装的话，我最近在研究HTPC
<jackness> 我不太懂配置 现在处理器还是i7
<jackness> 最好吗？
<onlylove_> hceasy: 不过后来发现，其实NUC什么的就行
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我有基础 不过又不敢说都有 所以我说干脆弄个系列教程从头看 反正我看得快
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你两个都看下吧
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 鸟哥那书讲服务的时候，有点缩水
<hceasy> 我家里刚配了一台台式 I3 够用了 写代码而已 然后LG 的那个带鱼屏  超宽
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 现在谁还主要用来当桌面啊 也就我们这种无聊的人
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我去用win还真不习惯呢 感觉电脑不是我做主
<hceasy> 机箱跟一个鞋盒大小差不多。
<yunfan_> hceasy: 写代码树莓派就可以了啊
<hceasy> 工作得电脑还win
<jackness> hceasy, 哦 你配了多少钱
<hceasy> 没办法。
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那什么，我其实无所谓，主要是gnu那些东西做有些事真的很方便
<yunfan_> hceasy: win10手机看起来也不错   就是可惜没有cygwin
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 玩游戏聊天还是win
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 是啊 我对开不开源无所谓
<hceasy> yunfan_: 千万别买win手机 我那个扔给我爸了
<hceasy> 玩游戏有PS4 。
<jackness> win手机很差劲吗？
<yunfan_> hceasy:  我说那个概念 可以插个dock当电脑用
<onlylove_> hceasy: 四公主需要显示器
<hceasy> jackness: 两块屏幕 一块1400 一块800多 总共下来4500左右。
<jackness> hceasy, 哦 那还不错啊
<jackness> 你们现在还玩游戏吗/
<hceasy> jackness: 你自己看看上面的应用多久没更新就知道了
<jackness> 哦 你的意思是win手机的应用少
<jackness> 不如苹果和安卓了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 问题是有些东西不开源，你就没法自己做主了，比方win有很多事情真难办
<hceasy> jackness: 酷我音乐 备注说明里  歌曲不支持拖放真不是我们的错 微软官方没给这个API 。
<hceasy> jackness: 还有上面的浏览器 内核只能用WIN 那个
<hceasy> 排版还死差劲
<jackness> hceasy, 额。。。还这样啊 win的手机真的失败了
<hceasy> 打开淘宝页面部凌乱还是最近才好得事情。
<jackness> 诺基亚和win合作也没什么用啊
<hceasy> jackness: 经典的蓝屏到时带上去了 我碰到过几次手机蓝屏
<jackness> 那么说来win手机没的混了啊
<onlylove> 我觉得我得抓紧找工作的事情，这网络
<onlylove> 算了，还是先学点啥吧
<jackness> onlylove, 你怎么老掉线呢？
<hceasy> jackness: 找个顺电什么的 自己体验下
<jackness> hc
<hceasy> ？
<jackness> hceasy, 我一直安卓的手机 win的手机我不敢用
<jackness> 打错了
<jackness> hceasy, 你做什么的？在哪里啊？
<hceasy> jackness: 深圳  前端开发
<jackness> hceasy, 前端开发？是java吗？
<hceasy> 不是  js css那些
<jackness> 哦 明白了 你做静态页面吗？还是js css的用
<hceasy> 你打开一个网站能看到的部分都是我这行做得。
<jackness> 哦 那你很厉害啊 那么多样式你记得住啊
<hceasy> jackness: 只是样式还好 还有一大堆IE 或者别的浏览器得bug  一堆hack  奇淫巧计什么的。
<hceasy> 然后写写
<hceasy> 然后写写js脚本 一类。
<onlylove__> adt啊ADT,又要爬墙，我该吐槽谁呢
<hceasy> onlylove__: 你们公司
<jackness> hceasy, 你还是很厉害的
<hceasy> jackness:   算了吧 一直崇拜得只有那些写内核写编译器的。
<jackness> hceasy, 好吧 他们更牛
<hceasy> 其次时捣鼓算法加密那些
<hceasy> 然后是普通精通C php啥得 接下来才是我这样的。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 开源的一样难办 除非你是资深forther
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 没有计算机图兴学差评...
<hceasy> CARTRIDGES: 我印象里那玩意不是跟算法在一起么。
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 那所有都是算法了...
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 编译器也是算法啊
<hceasy> CARTRIDGES:  编译器那东西不仅仅时算法了吧  就像我现在做的前端一样 是一门集编程 艺术设计 用户交互 等集一身的玄学了 。。
<hceasy> 毕竟算法那东西不用考虑太多 这个东西怎么实现归判断啥的  就是这样  至于你用到多大屏幕上写什么程序注意什么 都不管我的事儿了 。；
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 图形学当然也是编程, 算法, 艺术设计, 交互一体的了.
<hceasy> CARTRIDGES:  额 好吧 都是玄学。
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 你看hololens
<CARTRIDGES> hceasy: 显然都具备了.
<onlylove___> hceasy: 和我公司啥关系，我在别的地方一样下不到ADT
<hceasy> onlylove___:  你去谷歌就不会。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 担心的原因 :      一个推销员的妻子哭着说:"每次你外出时,我就很担心。"     丈夫安慰她说:"亲爱的,别替我担心,我随时都会赶回来的。"     "我知道,那就是我担心的原因。" 
<onlylove___> 貌似DEBIAN放弃LSB那个新闻没人感冒
<yunfan_> onlylove_: who care? 何况debian说了 会保留 lsb_release 这就是我跟lsb唯一的交集
<yunfan_> 有没有发行版是专门面向网络的?
<yunfan_> socket server based 不是路由器那种
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 没有吧？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 去distrowatch上看看？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我的意思是他的目的就是为了跑一个server 当然 会有 网络驱动/文件系统驱动 这些必要的驱动 其他一概裁剪掉 比如 复杂的init系统
<onlylove_> yunfan_: esxi嘛
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 或者自己裁
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这个就不是你把组件删掉就好了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我看看 esxi 你再帮我找找看 不行我就要入 unikernel的坑了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 貌似esxi不是很符合你要求，不过那货是为了托管虚拟机搞的，反正网络和文件系统没问题
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 通常都要在上面安装虚拟机的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 果然不符合 我需要的跟他反过来 是 container里面的  有点像coreos吧
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 其实sysV还是蛮简单的，倒是systemd复杂的要死
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 没有 systemd设计简单  sysv只是管理简单
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 也许可以基于openwrt裁剪
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 设计简单实现复杂有毛线用
<onlylove_> yunfan_: openwrt也有init啊……操作系统怎么可能没init嘛
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 基于事件/钩子的 模型都是设计简单  应用起来复杂  这是因为逻辑层薄了 数据层就厚了  比如你jsonp 什么js都只管eval 当然客户端简单了 只是服务器端发过来的json代码就复杂了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 嘿嘿 你没玩过lfs?
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 玩过啊，问题是……你不是不要init吧？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你完全可以不需要传统的init体系啊 你替换掉系统的 /init 让他就固定执行个 驱动init 然后就起你的server就行了 这就两个进程
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我是说不需要复杂的init体系 比如 level 1 level2 或者是你讨厌的 事件/钩子
<onlylove_> 越听越像功能机……
<onlylove_> 不过大概理解是啥了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 就叫 container hardware 嘿嘿
<yunfan_> 你要多少集群就上多少个
<yunfan_> 每个都标准的要一个网口 一个供电 一个硬盘口就行了
<onlylove_> 这个应该只能自己裁吧，因为自己要起什么进程只有自己知道
<onlylove_> 或者那种base的，啥都没的，自己做加法
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不需要啊 比如说 你弄个像arduino那种管理工具 你需要什么应用 就打包一起写进服务器
<yunfan_> 当然这应该是自动的
<yunfan_> 这无非是走网口读写硬盘而已
<onlylove_> 走网口读写硬盘……
<onlylove_> 你这要是IO上去直接挂的节奏？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 你可以在那边弄个agent 就跟fastboot一样
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 因为现在许多芯片连内存和flash都内置了 你可以看君正和全志那几款最近出的物联网芯片
<yunfan_> 所以可能就是个小板子加个网口 电源口和硬盘口
<yunfan_> 你如果纯计算 连硬盘都省了 内置nor flash就是了 这样掉电也不怕
<onlylove> yunfan_: 实际上是这样的，就是loader把kernel加载进内存，然后用一个服务替代init，我突然想起改密码的时候init=/bin/sh
<yunfan_> onlylove: 对啊 估计都是改uboot实现的 搞不好还要密码 :D
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10安装后的两大问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473223 想着离正式版不久了，应该也能安装了。没想到还是掉进坑里了。 1、默认的“Terminal”终端居然点击没反应，运行不起来，只能安装其它终端暂时用着； 2、中文语言包的问题，现在连个中文名称
<^k^>  ─> 的文件都是乱码，也真是无语了。 另外，如果想要U盘安装的同学们，推荐使用“Win32Disk …
<yunfan_> onlylove: 甚至你可以把自己的应用级代码编译到kernel里面去跑啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这样是不是不够安全
<yunfan_> onlylove: 干什么都是有风险的
<onlylove> 我和leader吐槽说网络太渣，客户的文档打不开，没法看
<yunfan_> onlylove: 然后呢 ?
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 没然后，磨蹭到现在，下班
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 制作IOS镜像  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473226 电脑自带预装Ubuntu14.04,系统，已经安装好了，但是对于新手打开程序不方便，故想安装一个win系统，但是又想要自带的ubuntu系统，所以想把该系统制作成IOS镜像，没有这个系统的光盘。希望业内人士指点
<^k^>  ─> ，谢谢。 zz: jpf1989 — 2015-10-10 20:56
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 磁盘分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473227 自带预装Ubuntu14.04系统，以前安装时没有分区，现在想再安装一个win7系统，所以现在想把磁盘分区，没有安装Ubuntu14.04的光盘，希望业内人士指点，谢谢。 zz: jpf1989 — 2015-10-10 21:00
<zoufeng> 感觉现在这个群没人气了
<linsux> 有人吗
<ubrl> linsux:点点点.  21:35
<hetao> 有吧
<hetao> linsux: 有呢
<linsux> 是在什么国家啊， hetao
<bestucan> 这会有外国人？
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 大神来帮我看看，Ubuntu MX4手机的一些问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473229 如题ubuntu mx4版，新机用了一个月挺好的，然后过段时间后，频繁死机，平均每一到两天一死，没有规律的死机，有时打电话，有时待机，有时从口袋拿出来就是开锁界面死机，死机
<^k^>  ─> 的时候机子很烫，关闭所有后台也会死机， 在死机之前的一段时间，它是卡机，就是手 …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu mate窗口管理失效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473230 系统：ubuntu15.04 mate 窗口管理失效，关闭，移动，放大窗口的菜单不见了， 哪位大神告诉我这是为啥啊？ 是配置文件被修改了？ zz: widon1104 — 2015-10-11 8:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/194.html 明天检查妇科 : 夜晚,一对夫妇躺在床上。丈夫温柔的拍妻子的肩膀并开始摩擦妻子的手臂,妻子转过身说:亲爱的,对不起,我明天要去看妇科医生,我想保持清洁。丈夫遭到拒绝,无奈的转过身去准备睡觉了。可过了几分钟,丈夫又转过来
<^k^>  ─> 开始温柔的拍妻子的肩膀,这次他凑到妻子耳边轻轻的问:明天你也要去看牙医吗?
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx第二个候选词一直显示...，不能用，这是什么鬼  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473232 如输入ceshi就会显示： 1.测试 2... 3.侧 zz: sunfish — 2015-10-11 11:56
<qianwei> hi
<ubrl> qianwei:点点点.  13:02
<qianwei> 第一次用
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10 EFI下安装15.04u盘引导时出现ACPI PCC probe error怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473233 笔记本是华硕的FX50j..显卡GTX 950M,i5,4G内存。。 u盘插上去启动时出现附件图片的提示。。。怎么解决啊？？ zz: lrx0014 — 2015-10-11 13:40
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10 EFI下安装15.04u盘引导时出现ACPI PCC probe error怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473236 笔记本是华硕的FX50j..显卡GTX 950M,i5,4G内存。。 u盘插上去启动时出现附件图片的提示。。。怎么解决啊？？ zz: lrx0014 — 2015-10-11 13:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • sudo su 和 su - 的区别！？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473238 请教：sudo su 和su -的区别是什么？ 谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-11 13:57
<qianwei> hi
<ubrl> qianwei:点点点.  14:34
<qianwei>  /msg nickserv register qianwei qianweighost@163.com
<qianwei>  /msg nickserv help
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在VMware 10.0.2上安装ubuntu14.04安装出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473239 在VMware 10.0.2上安装ubuntu14.04，安装开始时，总会出现附件图片里面的错误，导致最后安装完成后，系统打不开。求解答 2.PNG zz: demonv — 2015-10-11 14:37
<gfxmode> ？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 求：UBUNTU下的密码字典生成工具！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473240 求：UBUNTU下的密码字典生成工具！希望可以根据字符，数字，特殊字符，位数进行自由组合而生成相应的密码字典的工具！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-11 15:20
<rabbitear> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1jmcfrYIRc
<ubrl> rabbitear: ⇪ Yellow Submarine Lyrics By The Beatles - YouTube
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • 15.10升级之后。软件中心打不开了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473241 15.10又做了几次级，不知道哪一次开始 软件中心就打不开了。只有空白一片。 zz: hlsq — 2015-10-11 16:23
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 开启ufw 后 无法连接vpn ,ufw disable后就能连接。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473243 ubuntu 开启ufw 后 无法连接vpn ,ufw disable后就能连接。 这是什么问提。。。求教！！！！！！！！！ zz: esthesis — 2015-10-11 17:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 第三者 : 化学家求婚:"我是氧原子O,你是氢原子H,我们的结合就像水（H2O）一样稳定。" 女友回信:"另外一个H在哪里?"      
<kaio> ^k^, 化學家: "你不介意的話, 我們可以雙氧水"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 升级到15.04后系统无法进入桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473244 更新之后开机就停留在登录的界面上，桌面也没有任何输入框等，选择登录就会出现“启动会话失败”的字样，选择客人模式登录也不行，不知道是什么原因，求教如何解决 zz: jerleen
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-10-11 20:32
<gad-zllang> ..
<Hasee> 233
<Hasee> 机智的我找到了中文官方频道
<Hasee> 233
<Hasee> 有人没？
<vickycq> ...
<Kirito> 233
<Kirito> 居然有活人
<Kirito> 部科学
<Kirito> 不科学
<vickycq> -_-||
<Kirito> 233你也是中国人吗？
<Kirito> 第二天了！！
<Kirito> 233
<gebjgd> Kirito, 什么叫第二天了
<Kirito> 额
<Kirito> 因为10分钟前到10月12日了
<gebjgd> 10月11日的路过
<Kirito> 233
<Kirito> 你用的ubuntu吗？
<Kirito> 我用的deepin
<gebjgd> Kirito, debian
<vickycq> -_-b
<roylez> yunfan: .
<roylez> yunfan: 几个老人都不来了，都去了 telegram
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • [dota2linux]epic boss fight2015年10月初boss34的打法[攻略]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473248 [dota2linux]epic boss fight2015年10月初boss34的打法[攻略] 看网上一些人玩，都死成狗了。 说一下一种传统的boss 34在challenger最高（第四级别）难度下，双Nec boss的打法。 前边
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-10
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 搭建dnsmasq？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480936 ubuntu12.04 lts 用什么命令，搭建dnsmasq？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-10 9:33
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早，求工作
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 同求工作！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 严肃地警告女友 :  昨晚睡觉前,我警告女友:我睡眠不好,稍微有动静就容易醒,让她睡觉时候注意点。 今天早上一起床,我发现身上被写满了字:"你看你根本就没醒！" "这样也没醒！""你到底骗谁啊！"……
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求问加内存条的要求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480937 笔记本是联想E431 装的win7 ubuntu双系统 ubuntu下，命令 sudo dmidecode --type 17 | more 得到 # dmidecode 2.12 SMBIOS 2.7 present. Handle 0x000C, DMI type 17, 34 bytes Memory Device Array Handle: 0x000B Error Information Handle: Not Provided T
<^k^>  ─> otal Width: Unknown Data Width: Unknown Size: No Module Installed Form Factor: DIMM Set: None Locator: ChannelA-DIMM0 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 怎么安装网卡驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480938 我在网上下载了网卡驱动，解压后这样的，请问接下来该如何安装？请详细的说一下。 zz: 新手请关照 — 2016-10-10 13:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 【求助】戴尔笔记本安装双系统后无法挂起，无法唤醒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480940 笔记本：戴尔灵越-7548 系统：WIN10+UBUNTU 系统版本号：16.04 LTS 问题表述：进入系统后，挂起之后，电源按键常亮，并不是一闪一闪， 说明并未进入挂起模式，同
<^k^>  ─> 时，无法唤醒整个系统，只能通过强制关机之后，才方可重新进入系统，百度到的方法已 …
<nyfair> 听说这个频道有人求工作？
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 我的clamav刚安装上后不能更新病毒库和扫描文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480943 求助！ 我的clamav查毒软件不能更新和扫描文件： 更新病毒库就爆出两个错误。想扫描文件也报错： 求高手解答！！谢谢！！ kong@kong-x:~$ sudo dpkg -s clamav [sudo] kong 的密码：
<^k^>  ─> Package: clamav Status: install ok installed Priority: optional Section: utils Installed-Size: 738 Maintainer: Ubunt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：Ubuntu16.04 desktop搭建python3+tornado测试不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480944 安装tornado应该是成功的，看以下命令： root@zzzz:~# python3 Python 3.5.2 (default, Sep 10 2016, 08:21:44) [GCC 5.4.0 20160609] on linux Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information
 * IsoaSFlus .
<Niac> 最近都登不上irc 今天突然试了下 居然连上了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 为了迎接发布，新建账户、删除原账户，出现“密钥环错误”。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480946 如题，在 Chromium 里存储网站密码，打开、关闭 Chromium 时，都会弹出“密钥环错误”的对话框， zz: NetDreamer — 2016-10-10 18:04
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480947 Code: #!/usr/bin/env python i = 100 while i <= 255     print i     i = i + 1 这个语法错在哪里？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-10-10 18:27
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480947 Code: #!/usr/bin/env python i = 100 while i <= 255     print i     i = i + 1 问一：这个语法错在哪里？ 问二：如果我要将 i = 后面的赋值为IP地址，比如值为192.168.1.100，只有最后的100变动，用这个语句应该如何完成？ zz: 九天
<^k^>  ─> 星 — 2016-10-10 18:27
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • IOS Firmware 解密腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480948 支援 IOS 5.x - 9.x Firmware ipsw 解壓縮 .dmg / .dfu / img3 等 rom 文件解密 圖形化界面: zenity sudo apt-get install zenity ====================== 必要依賴 ====================== * dmg2img sudo apt-get install dmg2img * xpwn v2 wget https:
<^k^>  ─> //github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... _amd64.deb or wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... 2_i386.deb &l
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • ubuntu 安装 jdk 一直失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480949 全局变量和局部变量都设置了之后， java -version 报错 没有那个文件或目录 但是我可疑 cd 到那个文件夹下找到 java 这个文件。 这个是那里出错了，看不懂 这里有执行权限 /etc/profile 末尾添加 export JAVA_HOM
<^k^>  ─> E=/opt/jdk1.8.0_101 export PATH=${PATH}:${JAVA_HOME}/bin:${JAVA_HOME}/jre/bin:${PATH} export CLASSPATH=.:${JAVA_HOME} …
<Freebuilder> virt-manager 的 spice 方式好像的确比 qemu 原始方式要快很多，有没有和 vbox 比较过的？
<codfection> Ching Chong
<codfection> I wanna learn chinese
<codfection> anyone can help me?
<maplebeats> 啦啦啦
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python的版权问题疑惑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480953 python设计的程序只要有安装包，都可以看到源码，如何保证他的版权？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-10-11 0:54
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sTWIR2f5AABafTEg_zYAALrVQB5DE4AAFqV618.jpg 把摩托车改装成这样的人都不是凡人！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助！开机时图形界面的问题，新手不知道怎么解决。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480956 之前想开机进入图形界面，就照着网上的改了某个配置文件，但现在怎么也想不起来是哪个文件了。。 现在每次开机都是图片那样，进不去图形界面，必须手
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 找到一本不错的Linux电子书，附《Linux就该这么学》章节目录。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480957 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有没有什么Firefox的扩展可以防止单个网页占用大量内存?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480958 有没有什么Firefox的扩展可以防止单个网页占用大量内存? 比如某个页面占用大量内存时就关闭某个页面 不然整个Firefox都会因为个别网页被OOM zz: 科学之子 — 2016
<^k^>  ─> -10-11 13:42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一窍不通 : 有一富翁,儿子愚笨,花大钱请了一位名师教儿子念书。 一年过去了,富翁询问儿子的学习情况,名师说道:七窍通了六窍。富翁很是高兴,付了学费让名师回家过年。 家里来了客人,富翁总用名师的话来夸儿子,终于有位来客惊叹道:一窍未通啊！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • [求助] 局域网内 Ubuntu 16.04 做VPN服务器跳板 突破局域网封锁问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480959 因单位上网有监控，不能访问某些网站，故购买了VPN账号，借助VPN摆脱上网限制。但购买的VPN有客户端数量的限制，故想在局域网内用一台Ubuntu做VPN服务
<^k^>  ─> 器，局域网内的电脑先通过VPN拨号与Ubuntu VPN服务器建立连接，然后再让这个做VPN服务器 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • gpg: 找不到有效的 OpenPGP 数据。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480960 rpki04@HOSTNAME=argentina:~$ wget -q -o - http://download.xxxx.net/APT/apt-gpg-key.asc | sudo apt-key add - sudo：无法解析主机：HOSTNAME=argentina.zx.nicx.cn [sudo] password for rpki04: gpg: 找不到有效的 OpenPGP 数据。 问问
<^k^>  ─> 各位，为什么一直报这两个错啊？怎么解决？ zz: MrBruce — 2016-10-11 16:40
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 笔记本没了移动硬盘就不能开机，已经装了ubuntu16.04.1在移动硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480966 我是win7系统，当时无知转成动态磁盘格式了。用傲梅助手也改不过来。前几天用usb装了ubuntu16.04.1，装在移动硬盘。结果只能进去win7。我用boot repair disk装了g
<^k^>  ─> rub boot loader，装在移动硬盘上。装的适合，提示删掉原来win7的boot loader，按照工具的指示 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30607.html 要我就给丫100块钱小费,太实在了 : 去理发,我说给我吹个半干,果然,左边还在滴水,右边干了。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 本论坛的"量"字在标题显示不清?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480967 本论坛的"量"字在标题显示不清? 字体截图.png zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-11 20:42
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新人求救，安装过程自动关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480968 笔记本-神舟战神G6 U盘启动乌班图16.04安装系统 在联网获取更新那里或者后边设置空间那里，就会掉电关机 试了好多次，不知道该怎么办 zz: 542960132 — 2016-10-11 20:57
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox如何禁止特定网站或网页自行指定字体?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480969 Firefox如何禁止特定网站或网页自行指定字体? 需要仅仅是特定网站,而非全部 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-11 21:34
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [已解决]Firefox如何禁止特定而非全部网站或网页自行指定字体?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480969 Firefox如何禁止特定而非全部网站或网页自行指定字体? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-11 21:34
<pity> 请教个问题，我想禁止一台 Linux 服务器出网访问任何网络，仅允许 ssh 访问进来，我测试 iptables -A OUTPUT -j DROP 这样会把入网也给禁止掉，这个要怎么设置呢？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 这板块都没主题了啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480970 想当年09,10年，这种板块都好多主题。 每一次发布版本就更新下软件，其他就没有了。 zz: haime — 2016-10-11 22:25
<zhengyi5403> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 安装Navicat for MySQL 11.1.13后的破解方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480973 1，安装Navicat for MySQL 11.1.13可到网上下载Linux的中文版本，正常可安装。 注意：官网上最新的中文版11.2.11不能用，界面中文乱码，显示表中中文也是乱码，搞了两天也没
<^k^>  ─> 搞定，才改下11.1.13版的。 2，按网上的教程(很多，自己百度)，可解决表中显示中文乱码 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何加快ubuntu16.04的启动速度和打开软件应用的速度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480983 目前我有两大问题: ubuntu16.04 我的机器配置并不低,i7 cpu 16GB 内存 虽然ubuntu是装在了sda上不是固态上.但是 1 启动速度太慢了 我计算了下要1分30秒到2分之间.启动期间明显看
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 主机Ubuntu14.04.5 用vmware虚拟装win7-32位，无法开3D，CPU-amd，A10-7850  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480985 主机Ubuntu14.04.5 用vmware虚拟装win7-32位，无法开3D，CPU-amd，A10-7850 zz: hanlif — 2016-10-12 10:01
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求助firefox不能加载已经安装的pepperflash？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480986 因为想让火狐能看视频，刚安装了pepperflash插件：看到大概是安装好的样子 kong@kong-x:~$ sudo dpkg -s browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash [sudo] kong 的密码： Package: browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepp
<^k^>  ─> erflash Status: install ok installed Priority: optional Section: contrib/web Installed-Size: 1187 Maintainer: Ubuntu …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 用U盘安装ubuntu，卡在正在探测文件系统，求大神帮帮忙  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480987 zz: dashabi — 2016-10-12 11:22
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 特价优惠 : 某家航空公司正在推行特价优惠活动,如果太太跟先生一起乘坐商务舱,先生只需要为太太付半价的机票。该公司的顾客服务部门希望得知顾客对此活动的反应,于此就寄出一些问卷调查给这些商人的太太们。不过收到回函几乎都是:我几时跟我先生一起坐过飞机?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • /etc/network/interfaces中的network 192.168.1.0是什么意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480988 请问该文件中的network 192.168.1.0是什么意思？ # The first network card - this entry was created during the Debian installation # (network, broadcast and gateway are optional) auto eth0 iface eth0 inet st
<^k^>  ─> atic address 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 # gateway 192.168.1.1 # na …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu1604 有独显系统不识别集成声卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480989 新配的电脑，有一块独立显卡，主板集成声卡。 系统ubuntu1604，看到系统识别了2个声音设备，其中有一个是显卡，在设置的声音里，系统无输出声卡设备。 更改过alsa-base.conf文件，提
<^k^>  ─> 示不支持设置属性。 求助 zz: minorfox — 2016-10-12 15:10
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python报错能否这么分析？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480990 Code: try:             r = self.session.post(url, data=data, headers=headers)         except (ConnectionError, ReadTimeout):             return False         dic = r.json()         return dic['BaseResponse']['Ret'] == 0     def uplo
<^k^>  ─> ad_media(self, fpath, is_img=False):         if not os.path.exists(fpath):             print '[ERROR] File …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 抵制日货可以 : 导演叫我去和一日本女演员拍场床戏,但我不愿意。 导演就说道:"兄弟啊,你抵制日货可以,但也用不着抵制日人吧?"
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • 求助：访问samba服务器的权限问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480991 Kubuntu 16.04，已经安装配置好samba服务器，在windows 系统中，通过\\ip地址可以正常访问，可以用libreoffice直接编辑samba服务器上的文件或播放视频，但在kubuntu下，用libreoffice打开samba服务器上的文
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 例用qr生成的二维码如何整体缩小？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480992 Code: def gen_qr_code(self, qr_file_path):         string = 'https://login.weixin.qq.com/l/' + self.uuid         qr = pyqrcode.create(string)         if self.conf['qr'] == 'png':             qr.png(qr_file_path, scale=8)    
<^k^>  ─>         show_image(qr_file_path)             # img = Image.open(qr_file_path)             # img.show …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [求助]使用firefox打开百度云盘网页，基本空白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480993 系统ubuntu16.04 zz: sunfish — 2016-10-12 20:35
<CyrusYzGTt> 好安静啊，
<muf> 㶴噭㶴㕙䁉㴕
<muf> sammyg ehlo from 127.0.6.5/24
<muf> ups ww.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 站在床边 : 三岁多的蕊蕊被送到外婆家。外婆知道她三天两头闹别扭的父母又失和了,就跟蕊蕊开玩笑:"爸爸妈妈吵架的时候,你站在哪一边呀?"蕊蕊歪着头,眨巴着眼睛,回忆了一下才告诉外婆:"站在床边。"
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  22:47
<maplebeats> 有没有活人。。。
<muf> test passed
<maplebeats> 没有人啊
<maplebeats> 喵喵喵
<muf> 椋螕.毁棃䂙拻
<maplebeats> 乱码- -
<alexxey> ¶ŒÊÇǱˮµÄ
<maplebeats> 为什么你们说的都是乱码
<CyrusYzGTt> 他们用 gbk gb
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-13
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 请求各位大神一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480997 本人小白，因为要使用ROS所以打算在u盘（128g）中安装ubuntu 安装时引导文件和分区都在u盘中，重启是插着u盘情况下进入grub，可以选择ubuntu或者原来的win10系统 但是有以下几个问题： 1，我希望当没
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34639.html 实习的勾魂鬼 : 判查一新鬼案底,奇道:"此人阳寿未尽,怎被勾?" 勾魂鬼道:"真抱歉,BOSS,我是新来的实习生,一时间可能搞错了！"
<IsoaSFlus> 冷
<OldV> 冷
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 写U盘时桌面卡顿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480999 ubuntustuido（xfce），文件系统exfat，ext2等往U盘内写入文件（3.6G的视频），图形界面卡到无法操作。 以前用debian（mate）的时候也遇到过。 文件写完后就正常了。 这个问题怎么解决啊。 zz: okzokz123 — 2016-
<^k^>  ─> 10-13 10:40
<{ToT}> 。。。
<qibiao> 没遇到过，不过可以尝试下安装fusefat,因为U盘一般是fat16或者ntfs格式的
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 写U盘时桌面卡顿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480999 ubuntustuido（xfce），文件系统exfat，ext2等。 一个8GB的U盘，windows中写入速度4MB/s左右，往U盘内写入文件（3.6G的视频），掉速严重有时几百k，图形界面卡到无法操作。文件写完后就正常了。 一个16GB的U盘，
<qibiao> =_=,原来是自动转发
<yunfan> fua
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04LTS版，安装bash命令，最后出错了~~~找不到原因~~~~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481000 执行的命令是： curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/torch ... nstall-all | bash 执行一段时间之后，出错了如下三条错误信息： Error: Bulid error: Failed buliding. Error: Exiting. ERROR:
<^k^>  ─> Torch install returned an error. Installation may be incomplete. 查了好久也没有找到原因，开始的时候 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu16.04TLS版安装bash出错，找到好久也找到不到原因~~~~~~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481001 执行的命令是： curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/torch ... nstall-all | bash 执行一段时间之后，出错了如下三条错误信息： Error: Bulid error: Failed buliding. Error: Exiting. E
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu16.04TLS版安装bash出错，找到好久也找到不到原因~~~~~~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481002 执行的命令是： curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/torch ... nstall-all | bash 执行一段时间之后，出错了如下三条错误信息： Error: Bulid error: Failed buliding. Error: Exiting. E
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu16.04TLS版安装bash出错，找到好久也找到不到原因~~~~~~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481003 执行的命令是： curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/torch ... nstall-all | bash 执行一段时间之后，出错了如下三条错误信息： Error: Bulid error: Failed buliding. Error: Exiting. E
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10+ubuntu16,一开机就是minimal bash-like line editing is suppor  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481004 刚刚安装了Ubuntu16，在安装成功后，重新启动，结果就是重启后grup出现黑屏，并有如下提示： Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. Fot the first word, TAB lists possible command compl
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • firefox-49.0.1.tar.bz2怎么安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481005 在官方网站下载的火狐浏览器（firefox-49.0.1.tar.bz2）怎么安装？解压后发现打开里面的firefox就直接打开浏览器了。 zz: 新手请关照 — 2016-10-13 14:54
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 古怪：在局域网中（风部业务网）竟然可以访问外网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481006 我的网络是188.188.x.x的内部业务网，windosw自动猎取ip地址。 此电脑是通过电信连接到单位主办公区的内部业务网络。 我今天拿了块带有ubuntu16.10的硬盘装上，启动后
<^k^>  ─> ，自动猎取的地址竟然是192.168.1.X的内部网址。 无意打开浏览器竟然可以访问外网。 zz: w …
<superqinwei> topic
 * FishOneeyed 起床
<biubiubiu> onlylove: ping
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ufw禁止外部ping?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481008 ubuntu12.04 lts viewtopic.php?f=54&t=323203 一。 Code: -A ufw-before-input -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -j DROP 什么意思？ 二。无论ufw防火墙启动，或没启动。 在终端执行命令：sudo /etc/init.d/ufw force-reload 为什么显示这些
<^k^>  ─> ？ 上面命令，什么时候执行？ zz: agentosk — 2016-10-13 16:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) 預訂本日發行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481009 發行公告 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes ReleaseNotes 下載 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Rele ... untu_16.10 <大約在 2016/10/13 20:00 開放下載> zz: poloshiao — 2016-10-13 18:05
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 脸蒙厚皮 : 面孔向阎王告状道:"头颅是人身的首领,面孔是头颅的仪容,可世上之人的躯体、四肢都有花花绿绿的衣服穿戴,唯独只有我没有,请问这是什么原故?"阎王也莫明其妙,便问判官道:"这有法律条文吗?" 判官禀告说:"这并没有什么律例,只是因为它投生阳间时,就
<^k^>  ─> 偷得一张厚皮,蒙在表层上,所以不必再穿衣服了。久而久之,世上的人就渐渐忘记要拿东西 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 我喜欢复古的这款终端，主题叫什么？有没有办法只改终端？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481010 我的是UBUNTU14.04LTS版本，喜欢如图的这款复古的终端主题，怎么才能弄得到？ 选区_090.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-10-13 20:53
<jusss> roylez: ping
<jusss> onlylove: ping
<onlylove> jusss: 你这咋了
<zwindl> test
<ubrl> zwindl:点点点.  21:56
<maplebeats> 火影完结了。。。
<jusss> 早完结了。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 欢迎来到地球
<maplebeats> 我是说TV动画
<maplebeats> 想起来，第一次看好像是10多年前
<onlylove> maplebeats: 饭团还在深圳鹅厂不
<maplebeats> 在啊
<maplebeats> NND，卖身越卖越严重了
<jusss> maplebeats: 你是tx的游戏团队吗
<maplebeats> 不是啊
<jusss> tx的白狐狸前段时间很出名呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你快别想着你DNF那点事情了
<jusss> 游戏策划
<jusss> 我好不容易刷齐了好几套ss，当然要想
<jusss> halt and catch fire s03季终了
<jusss> 又少了一部好看的美剧
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 我的boot分区满了，有比较方便的方法改变分区大小吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481011 我装的时候只划分了200Mb给/boot，现在用了一段时间后，这个分区满了。 有没有比较方便的调整分区大小的方法？ zz: xzy_yjy — 2016-10-13 22:49
<nano> ڢ攻懁ﲧ尻ቹ恢!!
<nichijou> hello?
<nichijou> wow
<nichijou> hi!
<ubrl> nichijou:点点点.  01:01
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-14
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络不时会断掉怎么回事啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481013 ubuntu 14.04LTS 网络不时会断掉 然后我就需要 把 enable networking或者enable wifi 给关闭，然后重启勾选上，然后网络就又OK了 这是怎么回事啊？怎么解决？谢谢 zz: esolve — 2016-10-14 4:28
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • thunderbird历史邮件丢失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481014 转到thunderbird有一段时间了，很好用，界面风格也不错，但最近发现一个问题，时不时困扰着我，就是有时想翻过去的邮件，发现收件箱中邮件少得可怜，经过仔细观察，好像是最近一个月的能保留，网
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • BQ Aquaris M10什么时候有货？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481015 BQ Aquaris M10什么时候有货？求答复，的确像购买一台，可是全球仓库out of stock。 想买一台ubuntu的平板，怎么就这么难。 zz: xiexiao613 — 2016-10-14 8:42
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新人求教ubuntu常识问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481016 我使用桌面版系统，在图形界面下的网络设置配置了网卡。现在我想在终端或通过直接编辑配置文件的方法修改这个配置，发现找不到已经在图形界面下配置的文件。请问我怎样找到那个文
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • virtualbox安装过程及安装后鼠标无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481017 我用virtualbox 5.1.6安装的xubuntu，安装过程中鼠标没反应，进入系统后确认鼠标可以按右键，但移动时实际坐标不会变 我重新下载了Ubuntu 16.10，进入安装界面鼠标同样无法移动 不知道别
<^k^>  ─> 人是不是也有此问题 zz: zhqh100 — 2016-10-14 10:31
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • Ubuntu 16.10 amd64 私人打包版如约而至【享受官方九个月更新服务】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481018 object Ubuntu 16.10 amd64 私人打包版 ============================= 作者：zrqlx126 邮箱：zrqlx126@sohu.com 日期：2016年10月14日 版本：1.1-yakkety 打包进度如下： 10月5日　
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 电脑待机后黑屏无法唤醒，这样设置对吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481019 我的系统是xubuntu16.04（双系统还有一个vista），中午吃饭，电脑待机一段时间（开着网页播放着在线音乐），然后我想唤醒电脑，怎么晃悠鼠标都没反映，鼠标亮的、键盘亮的
<^k^>  ─> 、硬盘指示灯闪着，屏幕灯是亮的、但是完全黑色！但音乐还是播放着，就是屏幕什么也 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 发现不用卸载/home分区也能改变大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481020 这是最近发现的，也行是16.04才提供的功能。使用的是gparted 我的 /home是单独的分区，其实大多数人应该都是这样的。 在/home分区后面有一段空白未使用的空间，于是想把/home分区扩大
<^k^>  ─> 。打开gparted后，首先想到的是先卸载/home，但是无法卸载，或者说是卸载失败。 然后发 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于vpn pptp客户端设置的困惑求帮。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481021 桌面系统，通过终端配置客户端，严格按照 h***://blog.fens.me/vpn-pptp-client-ubuntu/教程设置，并且设置成功，访问ip.cn发现已经是vpn的ip地址，问题是这样配置好的pptp只能访问国内的网站
<splashing> if i want to block html5 video i just disable javascript on that browser right?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 15.04到16.10flash不能用了，求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481024 00.png zz: wayoca — 2016-10-14 16:01
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • （已经解决）15.04到16.10flash不能用了，求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481024 00.png zz: wayoca — 2016-10-14 16:01
<rockay_> 人不少啊，怎么没有说话的啊
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.04 • 祝 Unity 桌面越来越好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481026 最好像 Win 10 一样，来一次桌面革命。在 Win10 的 continuum 之前，canonical 不是早就提出一个类似的词，叫啥来。 zz: NetDreamer — 2016-10-14 18:38
<biubiubiu> roylez: ping
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 16.04 系统更新后USB设备无法识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481027 更新前usb设备使用是正常的，更新后usb设备包括U盘，usb鼠标等都无法使用了，请教下大神如何解决。 fdisk -l 没有看到U盘信息 lsmod 信息如下： lsmod Module Size Used by binfmt_misc 20480 1 nls_iso
<^k^>  ─> 8859_1 16384 1 kvm_intel 172032 0 kvm 540672 1 kvm_intel irqbypass 16384 1 kvm crct10dif_pclmul 16384 0 crc32_pclmul …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • In Unity 8, no Chinese input  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481028 Can't find a cloud input method. Qq, sogou, all of them cloud input pages, all gone. This forum has a Cloud Input Method button, but it doesn't work either. zz: NetDreamer — 2016-10-14 20:35
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • python小游戏报错！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481030 Code: #!/usr/bin/python # coding: utf-8 import random while(1):    enter = raw_input("输入 s(开始游戏)/q(退出游戏):")    if(enter == "q"):       print "退出游戏"       break    elif(enter == "s"):       val = random.randint(0,100)    
<^k^>  ─>    while(1):          num = int(raw_input("输入(0～100)之间的数字:")          if(num == val): …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16-lamp-phpmyadmin出错phpMyAdmin - Error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481031 安装完phpmyadmin后提示 phpMyAdmin - Error The mbstring extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. 可是我把php7.0-mbstring 已安装还是这样 选区_002.png 网上搜索结果是php.ini 中设置，可是我这
<^k^>  ─> 没有php.ini文件 选区_003.png ？？？？？？？？？？？？？ zz: wit — 2016-10-14 20:59
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求教：安装不了GIMP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481032 我是小白，之前用的Windows,上个月把Windows删了，装成了ubuntu16.04LTS单系统，一个月了,今天不小心在ubuntu software中把GIMP给remove了，重新在ubuntu software中install，但是总是进度条到30%的样子就跳出来了，如此
<^k^>  ─> 反复，install不了，按照网上的说法： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp sudo apt-get u …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-15
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Kali Linux XFCE 2016-3 (GTK3 3.22)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481038 live密碼: 0000 Kernel: Debian 4.7.5-1kali3 (2016-09-29) 添加指令替代安裝移除套件 $ inst xxx = $sudo apt-get install xxx $ del xxx = $ sudo apt-get --purge remove xxx $ del = sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo
<^k^>  ─> apt-get clean all $ upd = $ sudo apt-get update 黃金右鍵功能添加: 掛載映像檔:支援 iso nrg squashfs ios …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice bug 求验证  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481039 大家可以试试，看看是我个人问题还是都有。如果都有，我就提交一个bug去 kk.odt 1。 打开附件 2。 ctrl-A全选 3。 随便换一种字体（英文中文均可） 然后，就有4-6情况 4。 不能选择文本
<^k^>  ─> 了 5。 ctrl+鼠标滚轮在视觉上也不放大缩小了 6。 libreoffice菜单中内容也看不到了 -- $ lsb_ …
<biubiubiu> 有人吗
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点.  15:34
<maplebeats_> 有啊
<biubiubiu> 大佬在干啥呢
<maplebeats_> 在打D3
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好啊
<IsoaSFlus> 话说你们碰到过chrome显示flash过期的情况吗，我明明刚装的最新版
<maplebeats_> 过期就过期咯
<WL_mutou> 嗨
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-16
<pity> 请教个问题，tsql 命令能像 ssh host "date" 这样远程执行非交互命令么？
<bbb> 这里是ububtu-cn?
<biubiubiu> hi there
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • uget 没有菜单栏!!!!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481058 听说uget+aria2下载很快,但是我的uget没有菜单栏. zz: wqzds — 2016-10-16 13:02
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.10(unity桌面 64bit无法安装WPS？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481060 ubuntu16.10(unity桌面 64bit无法安装WPS？ 试了好多遍，WPS文件包没有问题，重装了2遍系统，都没有解决，请求各位帮助？？ zz: myoffice — 2016-10-16 17:02
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 鼠标拖拽有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481061 使用浏览器，想要把地址栏或者搜索栏的内容拖拽复制时，鼠标拖动到的地方内容就被删除。在显示好的网页内容上拖拽时，不会出现这种问题。 这是什么原因？ zz: hawkingyy — 2016-10-16 18:14
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 启动栏的图标可以以root方式启动不？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481062 左侧启动栏里的快捷方式，可以通过root的方式启动不？ 装了wireshark, 想要通过点击左侧启动栏的图标，以root的身份启动，需要怎么办？ 不想每次都打开一个终端来sudo zz: hawkingyy — 2
<^k^>  ─> 016-10-16 18:17
<chuqingq> ubuntu unity是不是很耗资源？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10 firefox浏览器不能播放视频了?求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481063 系统由16.04的ubuntu mate升级到16.10， 但是自带的 firefox 浏览器不能播放视频了， 报错如下图。 zz: fengtou — 2016-10-16 19:33
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • fctix输入法无法处理中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481064 从16.04升上来，暂时没有遇到不可思议的，唯一的就是安装了搜狗输入法无法直接切换使用了。 不知有啥好的办法？ zz: lxhlwzm — 2016-10-16 19:54
<maplebeats> aybe the project is indeed dead.. I don't see any new release, no active work on GitHub. I think it's better to focus on the alternative, Primus instead of VirtualGL.
<maplebeats> Join the Primus project: https://github.com/amonakov/primus. Since Primus is faster then VirtualGL which used by Bublebee.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<maplebeats> bbb感觉要挂了哇
<Flywater> 正在挂的过程中
<Flywater> 4.0遥遥无期
<maplebeats> 哎，真是可惜
<maplebeats> 看了看自己的硬件，发现根本没有N卡。。。
<Flywater> ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ
<Flywater> 我有块950M，结果是个鸡肋
<maplebeats> 我的630M，不过已经是我爹妈在用了
<Flywater> 还是炫龙毁灭者DC好
<Flywater> 台式机CPU i7配950M
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • wubi grub2 引导debian-8.6.0-amd64-CD-1.iso试验  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481068 grub2 引导debian iso的帖子极少，如何写grub2也不清楚，在win wubi grub2 编写引导行试验一下。 打开:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub 中的grub.cfg 在最后加入 menuentry --hotkey=g 'Graphical install' { set background_c
<^k^>  ─> olor=black search --no-floppy --set -f /debian-8.6.0-amd64-CD-1.iso set isofile="/debian-8.6.0-amd64-CD-1.iso" loopba …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • nvidia-settings找不到TwinView模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485563 2017-10-09 01-34-58屏幕截图.png使用xrandr查看 $ xrandr Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767 HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 521mm x 293mm 1920
<^k^>  ─> x1080 60.00*+ 59.94 50.00 1680x1050 59.95 1600x900 60.00 1440x900 59.89 1280x1024 60.02 1280x800 59.81 1280x720 60.00 …
<oo> hi, everybody
<oo> who is there >
<oo> ?
 * tom 
 * tom 
<tom> whois syq
<Guest23827> ls
<Guest23827> ls
<oo> 你们好啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 感情逼得 : 一个少女,多次到妇产科做人工流产,这次又来流产,妇产科的一个老大夫关心的说:姑娘,光这样可不行！ 姑娘回答说:唉！这都是叫感情逼得,光这样领导还不满意呢?
<oo> nice to meet you
<oo> 有人在读phd吗？
<oo> where are you now ?gays
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夫妻对话（1） : 妻:「对于性你有什么看法?」 夫:「看法是没有,做法倒很多。」 
<oo> nice
<oo> let's talk some sexy contents
 * Henning3341 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新人报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485564 今天你努力了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 人见人爱 — 2017-10-09 13:07
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 要节约用水，尽量和女友一起洗澡--加菲猫 
<Yumanba> hahah
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 倒计时 : 有个男人头痛得厉害,去看医生。医生给他做了一些检查,几小时后叫他进办公室。 "我有坏消息告诉你,"医生对病人说,"你危在旦夕。" "天啊！ "那人惊惶地说,"我还能活多久?" "十……"医生说。 "十什么?"病人插嘴,"十天?十个月?十年?" "九,"医生说,"八,七,六…
<^k^>  ─> …"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 用VMware workstation 10装Ubuntu14.04.5，启动黑屏，求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485565 新手，用VMware workstation 10 装 Ubuntu 14.04.5，按照网上的教程一步步设置，启动的时候显示完vmware 的logo就黑屏没反应了，但是挂起了之后再右侧的小窗口看到是进入了安
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于设施双屏扩展时画面失真的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485566 在下最近碰到一个费解的问题，在查找资料后发现这个问题普遍存在，但是依照网上所翻阅到的案例的解决方法尝试后无果，来此寻求解答 问题描述： 在使用ubuntu16.04时
 * anymous 
<anymous> dfad
<anymous> hello
<ubrl> anymous:点点点.  01:35
<anymous> what ?
<anymous> hello
<ubrl> anymous:点点点.  01:35
<anymous> aha ?
<anymous> ubrl
<ubrl> anymous,
<anymous> ???
<anymous> quit
<anymous> how to quit
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-10
<Guest12025> quit
<Guest12025> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 嫁给魔鬼也比嫁给你 : 老婆说:嫁给魔鬼也比嫁给你好！！ 老公说:不行啊,近亲不能结婚啊！！！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 双系统win7用了分区助手重启后进入grub rescue  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485567 双系统，ubuntu引导win7.win7下用了分区助手，重启后进入grub rescue了，各种找不到grub的目录，重装时脑残选择了整个硬盘安装，结果悲剧，想问我win7的数据还有希望
<^k^>  ─> 吗？而且现在我的那个硬盘在ubuntu下打不开，显示无法挂载。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<saimazoon> 大家好
<ubrl> saimazoon:点点点.  16:59
<saimazoon> 这是机器人回答的吗
<zwindl> 是
<tete_> 老铁们
<tete_> asd
<October25> ...
<liuqiang> hi
<ubrl> liuqiang:点点点.  21:00
<liuqiang> 有活人吗
<liuqiang> 汗
<liuqiang> 都没人说话了？
<xuehao> part ubuntu-cn
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-11
<youngbin_> 早上好！
<widon> 直接往邮件列表的邮件地址发邮件，订阅了这个邮件列表的人能够收到邮件吗
<wkwing> 是的
<widon> 能收到？
<widon> 不行，发布出去，因传输过程中断，邮件无法送达，正在进行第1次重投。
<wkwing> 这是没发送成功
<widon> 我估计不能直接这样发邮件
<wkwing> 看这封debian中文邮件列表的邮件，就是发到邮件列表地址  https://i.loli.net/2017/10/11/59de2552c0079.png
<ubrl> wkwing: ⇪ image/png
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-12
<iMadper> ...
<\u> iMadper: 好久没来这个频道了
<iMadper> \u: shia
<iMadper> .... no ime...
<\u> blame csslayer
<chris_> .
<iMadper> my LC_CTYPE's fault...
<\u> Oh, just noticed I still use LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs to start my emacs
<iMadper> I should use it as well...
 * iMadper is too lazy to restart emacs...
<\u> it is 21 century emacs still requires LC_CTYPE...
<iMadper> \u: O_o
<\u> when you left Canonical, they took away your cloak? Are cloaks layered so you still keep the unaffiliated one?
<iMadper> \u: In fact, the linaro cloak expired every half year.
<iMadper> \u: And the unaffiliated still be kept.
<iMadper> sjtug?
<iMadper> why not tuna?
<\u> So if I lost the sjtug cloak, I would still have the unaffiliated one.
<iMadper> Sure.
<\u> LQYMGT applied for an organization & gave me the cloak
<iMadper> Aha.
<\u> tuna ppl have not done that :(
<iMadper> better to have one.
<iMadper> \u: Does purely functional data structure worth a read?
<\u> then i'll have 3 layers of cloaks. winter is coming, i need thicker cloaks
<iMadper> \u: It seems a bit wired with a non standard ML syntax....
<\u> Purely Functional Data Structure? Of course
<iMadper> \u: When I work for linar, I have three..
<iMadper> linaro + canonical + unaffiliated.
<\u> It uses Standard ML
<iMadper> \u: It does seem the <learning functional data structures and Algorithms> is more updated?
<iMadper> \u: And more friendly to me. (by using scala...)
<iMadper> \u: However most of people told me that PFDS is a must-read...
<\u> https://github.com/PacktPublishing/Learning-Functional-Data-Structures-and-Algorithms
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - PacktPublishing/Learning-Functional-Data-Structures-and-Algorithms: Learning Functional Data Structures and Algorithms published by Packt
<\u> cannot find a pdf
<iMadper> \u: ... please check the pm
<iMadper> \u: Also I purchased fp for mortals...
<iMadper> from leanpub.
<\u> Should be good to learn Scala
 * \u play lsp-mode
<iMadper> wow. Dotty supports lsp by default. However I haven't tried lsp-mode yet.
<iMadper> \u: Is lsp-mode stable enough?
 * \u does not know dotty. (lsp-mode -1) does not turn off it, weird.
<iMadper> Dotty is the next scala compiler.
<iMadper> officially,.
<\u> tried haskell-ide-engine yesterday & code indexer at work. haven't used other lsp clients
<\u> when will clangd become mature
<iMadper> Not sure... I use rtags for C/C++
<\u> I use it too
<iMadper> Doesn't work for kernel.
<\u> https://github.com/Andersbakken/rtags/issues/1007
<ubrl> ⇪ f: [Feature request] Speeding up query performance of rdm · Issue #1007 · Andersbakken/rtags · GitHub
<\u> Exactly! You should join #archlinux-cn-offtopic and talk with him
<\u> 34000+ C files and rtags checks each of them to serve a request
<\u> painfully slow
<iMadper> yes!
<iMadper> The sourceInsight works much better.
<iMadper> As well as the understand.
<iMadper> However both are expensive. And only understand has linux version.
<\u> Do sourceInsight & understand understand "compile_commands.json" ?
<\u> I mean if they do not understand the compilation commands
<\u> This is no way to provide precise goto definition/reference
<iMadper> Yeah, not precisely.
<iMadper> But fast.
<iMadper> How do you generate the compile_commands.json?
<iMadper> bear?
<\u> I'm still not sure whether I should use helm-gtags or ggtags.el
<iMadper> Bear is just another painfull tool...
<iMadper> It requires build the whole kernel to generate compile_commands.json....
<\u> https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/.emacs.d/layers/%2Bmy/my-code/packages.el#L81
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Config/packages.el at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<\u> I use bear. For my own project, meson, which generates compile_commands.json be default
<\u> For llvm, cmake -G Ninja -DCMAKE_EXPORT_COMPILE_COMMANDS=ON -D CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -D BUILD_SHARED_LIBS=ON -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$HOME/.local/stow/llvm ..
<\u> But i gave up. It is extremely slow
<iMadper> -DCMAKE_EXPORT_COMPILE_COMMANDS=ON makes the magic.
<\u> https://github.com/atilaneves/cmake-ide/issues/135
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Support source file blacklist · Issue #135 · atilaneves/cmake-ide · GitHub
<iMadper> It sounds like you are working on compiler related projects?
<\u> cmake-ide does something stupid so i have to turn off it in https://github.com/MaskRay/Config/blob/master/home/.spacemacs#L89
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Config/.spacemacs at master · MaskRay/Config · GitHub
<\u> s/are/want/
<iMadper> I haven't used cmake-ide...
<\u> It is shipped with spacemacs recently. I don't understand its purpose
<iMadper> Spacemaces is somehow too heavy for me...
<\u> ngkaho1234 in #archlinux-cn-offtopic forks rtags https://github.com/ngkaho1234/rtags
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - ngkaho1234/rtags: A c/c++ client/server indexer for c/c++/objc[++] with integration for Emacs based on clang.
<iMadper> \u: with a big improvement?
<\u> as a makeshift since clangd is immature
<\u> haven't tried. i'm waiting for kythe
<iMadper> haha
<iMadper> \u: Have you ever learned about type system?
<iMadper> \u: Any recommands book for starters?
<Isolde> iMadper: 吼久不见啊前辈
<iMadper> Isolde: Hey. When will you graduate?
<iMadper> Isolde: Consider about working with me?
<iMadper> it should be read " Nothing "
<Isolde> iMadper: 明年6月毕业
<iMadper> Isolde: .
<Isolde> iMadper: 工啥作，还是考研
<Isolde> iMadper: 你去搞硬件了？
<iMadper> Isolde: Nope. Software department.
<Isolde> iMadper: 是做硬件的公司？
<iMadper> Isolde: Yes. HXT-semitech.
<Isolde> iMadper: 这公司官网咋没产品展示的……
<iMadper> Isolde: Haven't released.
<huntxu> iMadper: 现在是电脑都不装中文输入法了吗
<iMadper> yet...
<iMadper> huntxu: installed. But doesn't work now...
<iMadper> huntxu: hu tu xu shu zao.
<huntxu> ...
<iMadper> huntxu: you mei you hao shier a zui jin?
<huntxu> windows?
<iMadper> huntxu: arch
<Isolde> iMadper: 新成立的企业？
<iMadper> Isolde: Yep.
<Isolde> iMadper: 哇，你是去当老板了吗？
<Isolde> 还缺洗碗的吗
<iMadper> Isolde: .... ....
<huntxu> iMadper: 有啊，昨天PES终于熬到top player级别了
<iMadper> huntxu: le se.
<huntxu> iMadper: 赞助点钱买fifa吧
<iMadper> huntxu: qiong
<huntxu> Qiong: 手太残，多年用键盘，最近才学会用手柄...
<Qiong> huntxu: ... bu hao wan...
<Isolde> Qiong: 看了你司招聘吓坏了
<Qiong> Isolde: which one?
<Isolde> 都要211985gpa3.7
<Isolde> 我感觉我已经死在18岁了
<huntxu> 2.7就有
<Isolde> Qiong: arm的服务器芯片……靠谱吗
<Qiong> Isolde: kao pu.
<Isolde> Qiong: 话说请教一下有没有在启动时检测是否有n卡然后在modprobe里面禁掉n卡驱动的方法
<Qiong> Isolde: Inside of initramfs?
<Qiong> Isolde: try udev magic?
<Qiong> Isolde: DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="do what every you want here"
<Qiong> action should be add ....
<Isolde> Qiong: 我试试
<Isolde> Qiong: 我入arch邪教了，真好用
<klo>  gbk23012gbk10380
<klo> ....
<klo>  /connect irc.freenode.com
<klo> also /serverirc.freenode.com
<klo>  /server irc.icq.com     /join
<klo> 嗯嗯
<klo> 有人在？
<klo> 恩
<Isolde> Qiong: 话说再请教一下，如果只是为了从服务器上方便下载文件，用什么http服务器比较好？
<klo> 您好！
<Isolde> 你好
<klo> 收徒弟
<klo> ？
<klo> 收徒弟吗？
<klo> 出个价
<klo> 恩
<klo> 从服务器上方便下载文件，用什么http服务器比较好？
<Isolde> ……
<klo> 172.106.32.241
<ubrl> klo, 172.106.32.241 北美地区
<klo> hunt@172.106.32.241
<klo> 有多少个人？交流经验！！！
<klo> How many people are there? Exchange experience!!!
<klo> Anybody here?
<klo> Who and the 100?
<Isolde> ……
<Isolde> 你要交流啥经验啊
<Isolde> klo:
<klo> 黑掉电力
<klo> Who and the 100?有人在线？
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为墙，导致部分人回归，。
<klo> 恩
<void1> 有人
<klo> 怎么晚才出来活动活动！！！
<klo> 怎么称呼你（void1）
<frankyxhl> 这人数也和墙有关系？惊了！
<klo> .....
<klo> 有没有更好的频道？
<root> 你好
<klo> 00000000000
<klo_> 你好有人在？
<klo>    /msg chanserv help
<klo>  /msg memoserv help
<klo>  **********************************
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-13
<d0048> ...
<Isolde> Qiong: 枣
<xhw> quit
<xhw> exit
<Qiong> Isolde: .
<Qiong> Isolde: <Isolde> Qiong: 话说再请教一下，如果只是为了从服务器上方便下载文件，用什么http
<Qiong> Isolde: Nginx
<huntxu> python -mSimpleHTTPServer啊
<Qiong> huntxu: le se.
<Qiong> s/python/python2/
<huntxu> 能用就是了 :P
<Isolde> Qiong: 已经lighttpd+拍黄片了……
<Qiong> Isolde: Why invoke php... Lighttpd should be enough.
<Isolde> Qiong: h5ai 需要 拍黄片
<Qiong> ...
<huntxu> Qiong: 你居然还没修好输入法
<Isolde> Qiong: 本来想要轻量的……结果折腾下来还是乱七八糟的全装了
<Qiong> huntxu: Even havne't attempted to fix it...
<Qiong> s/ne/en/
<huntxu> Qiong: 不过看起来对你影响也不大...
<Qiong> huntxu: yep.
<Qiong> huntxu: wo hui pinyin a
<Qiong> huntxu: pa sha
<Isolde> Qiong: 为什么不推荐lighttpd？
<Qiong> huntxu: fan zheng nan guo de shi ni men.
<huntxu> Qiong: 那你还是用回英文吧...
<huntxu> 拼音更难看懂...
<Qiong> huntxu: Roger that.
<Qiong> Isolde: Nginx is easy to configure.
<huntxu> Qiong: fire in the hole
<xhw> h
<Isolde> Qiong: ……我觉得lighttpd配置起来已经够简单了……nginx更简单？
<Isolde> Qiong: 对了，我发现我通过http下载这个vps上的文件速度只有100k，但挂上ss（ss服务器也在这个vps上面）速度就上去了，这是被ispQoS了吗？
<Qiong> Isolde: it uses a different route.
<Qiong> Isolde: not QoS's fault.
<Qiong> Isolde: Likely.
<Isolde> 不同线路？可是ssServer和httpServer在同一个vps上面，线路会不同吗？
<Isolde> Qiong:
<Qiong> Isolde: .... ....
<Qiong> Isolde: I have no idea then...
<Isolde> Qiong: 如果是qos，换https会有效果吗
<Qiong> Isolde: Maybe GFW will re-build http packets but won't deal with unknown packets...
<Qiong> Isolde: Depends on the QoS configuation?
<Qiong> Isolde: as you already know, there is a keyword filter for HTTP.
<Qiong> Isolde: So gfw will rebuild the tcp packet to a http packet and do the filter.
<Qiong> Isolde: However if all you transfered are binary data, the gfw may give it a fastpath.
<Qiong> (as the keyword filter won't apply to the binary data.)
<Isolde> Qiong: 那https能rebuild吗（加密的应该不能？
<Qiong> Isolde: It can be rebuilt but it's useless.
<Qiong> Isolde: Still can't check the payload.
<Qiong> Isolde: So use https when possible.
<Isolde> Qiong: 如果gfw用中间人攻击的方法是不是能看到内容？
<Qiong> Isolde: The man-in-the-middle requires a trusted CA.
<Qiong> Isolde: And yes, if he succeed.
<Isolde> Qiong: 问题是我的vps没有ca……这东西要钱的吧？
<Qiong> Isolde: You could always generate your own one. (But no one is going to trust it expect yourself.)
<Qiong> Isolde: also you could apply a free one from "Let's encrypt".
<Isolde> Qiong: 哦！我看看
<Isolde> Qiong: 但是没有ca应该不影响加密功能的吧？
<Isolde> Qiong: 我发现一个问题……申请ca是不是一定要有域名……
<Qiong> Isolde: apply for "let's encrypt?" Yes.
<Qiong> Isolde: I could provide you a free domain for one year.
<Qiong> Isolde: With .com postfix.
<Isolde> Qiong: 不不不，我有域名
<Qiong> Isolde: *nod*
<Isolde> Qiong: 这个vps是新的，我还没设置解析
<Qiong> Isolde: *nod*
<Isolde> Qiong: （我手上的这个me域名一年的钱比vps都贵……感觉好坑
<Qiong> Isolde: ... ...
<Qiong> Isolde: I prefer .com
<Isolde> Qiong: 历史遗留问题了，这域名在我身上好多年了，舍不得
<Qiong> *nod*
<\u> Qiong|eat: I'm also a starter of type system...
<\u> Types and Programming Languages , Advanced Topics in Types and Programming Languages that may be very tedious..
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<Qiong|eat> \u: The goal is to understand the DOT.
<Qiong> \u: So may not need advanced tpoics at all. ;-)
<Isolde> Qiong: 我发现我看错了，挂ss也只有100k
<Isolde> 哭了
<Isolde> 明明在实验室速度就不错
<mister> Isolde: 实验室里速度多少？
<Isolde> mister: 跑满8M带宽
<mister> Isolde: 那不错
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 早
<harajuku> happyaron: 你基本上就是销声匿迹啊现在
<Qiong> harajuku: happyaron: zao
<Qiong> happyaron: 你基本上就是销声匿迹啊现在
<Qiong> harajuku: 你基本上就是销声匿迹啊现在
<harajuku> Qiong: 卧槽, 好久不见
<harajuku> HowIsItG1ing: HowIsItGoing 早
<harajuku> Qiong: 你这名字...
<Qiong> harajuku: .
 * harajuku 还没有从长假里回过神, 想翘班
<Qiong> harajuku: Go ahead.
<harajuku> Qiong: 看样子你的输入法是坏掉了
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 节前说的聚餐呢?
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
<harajuku> ...
<Isolde> Qiong: 干，我tm重启路由器就好了……
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 不要再玩路由器多播啦
<Qiong> harajuku: yep...
<Qiong> +1
<Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 不要再玩路由器多播啦
<klo> 恩
<Isolde> Qiong: my ss passed away
<klo> 你好，怎么进入频道
<Isolde> "/j"
<klo> "/j"
<Isolde> …
<Isolde> 把引号去掉
<Isolde> 后面再接你想去的频道
<klo> 推荐
<klo> 你是谁？
<yaowei> exit
<klo> 网络管理员？
<Isolde> klo: 不是
<Isolde> 学生
<klo> 学生？
<klo> 还有谁在
<klo> ？？？
<Guest39732> Hi!
<ubrl> Guest39732:点点点.  19:30
<klo> ？？？？？
<Guest39732> 你是谁？
<klo> .....
<klo> .....
<klo> 你说什么？
<klo> ？？？？？？？？？
<klo> ？？？？？？
<GODDOG> 别在意
<mao_> 沈阳。
<klo> 各位
<klo> 你在沈阳？
<klo> mao
<mao_> 不是的。
<mao_> @klo
<mao_> klo,
<Isolde> hi
<ubrl> Isolde:点点点.  22:23
<Isolde> 这个点点点没有个性，我建议改成烫烫烫
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-14
<klo_> 中午好
<klo_> 下午好！
<klo_> 有人么？
<ubrl> klo_:点点点.  14:38
<klo_> 你不睡觉？
<klo_> 昨晚去那了？
<klo_> 交朋友，有谁在？
<klo_> ？？？？？？？？
<klo_> 有人在？
<klo_> 谁要一百块
<klo_> 没人应答？
<klo_> ？？？？？？？？//
<klo_> /////
<klo_> ？？？？？？？？？？？、
<klo_> 有人吗？
<ubrl> klo_:点点点.  18:37
<klo_> 4
<klo_> ........
<klo_> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> klo_:点点点.  18:37
<klo_> 说话呀
<klo_> 别点////
<klo_> ubrl？
<ubrl> klo_,
<klo_> 你名字怎么跟我一样？
<klo_> You speak English? Or Chinese, Chinese words?
<klo_> 会说英文？还是中文，中国话？
<klo_> Others?
<klo_> hao lo
<Isolde> 晚上好
<void1> 哈哈哈
<klo> 晚上好
<klo>  /msg<NickName>
<klo>   /msg <knownbad>能聊聊吗？
<klo> or
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-15
<leo_> hi
<ubrl> leo_:点点点.  14:00
<leo_> hello
<ubrl> leo_:点点点.  14:00
<leo_> hello？
<leo_> i just started using it,i won't use it yet
<leo_> hello,is anyone there?
<void1> You can speak Chinese here
<leo_> 哈哈，不会用，不知道怎么玩
<leo_> 刚知道IRC
<void1> 上个世纪的东西了，不知道也没啥
<void1> 这个频道也没多少人了
<leo_> 但是竟然还有人玩呢，哈哈
<leo_> 挺新鲜的。
<leo_> 我走啦，我去鼓捣系统去了。再见！
<klo> ??????//
<ppps> #centos-cn
<klo> 恩
<klo> 晚上好
<klo> ..........
<klo> 服务器权限谁要，做个交易
<evans_gy> join ##g
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-08
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 终于开辟了一块自己的内存盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488609 用 /tmp，但不受各程序的干扰。下载什么的，临时文件都放这里了，用户自己掌控。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2018-10-07 23:24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10529.html 缺点和优点 : 房产经纪人对他的顾客说:"诚实待客是我们公司的一贯宗旨。我们将向您介绍所有房子的优缺点。""那么这座房子缺点是什么呢?""哦,首先这座房子的北面三英里的地方是一个养猪常西面是两个污水处理厂,东面是一个化
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • bootmgr is missing这个怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488610 我在win7上装双系统，用easybcd引导进入ubuntu，就出现bootmgr is missing，该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 13652883900 — 2018-10-08 9:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rg-IKMRAAAA0tEbMPlwAALrIwEBfvcAADTM754.jpg 这个回答太夸张了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让他们两口碰个头 : 昨个同事一大姐给我和另一个男孩一人带了只仓鼠,一公一母。 大姐说你俩商量谁要公的谁要母的,经过不太激烈的讨论,我拿母的他拿公的。 最后要走了,内男孩弱弱的说了一句,好好养,回头春天了咱俩约个时间,让他们两口碰个头,圆个房……圆个房……
<root___> list
<root___> list
<root___> nick yong
<root___> list
<root___> me
 * root___ 
<root___> me
<root___> me
 * root___ 
<root___> whois gauge
<root___> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-09
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • OpenIndiana 添加驅動心得  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488619 實際試了Openindana 實機安裝後發現，有些新硬體驅動不支援，例如 Realtek ALC 283 後來看了他的 Open Source 之後發現，根本就還停留在 OpenSolaris 的階段 驅動幾乎沒什麼更新。 不過很慶幸的是他有
<^k^>  ─> 開放原始碼，可以自己修改編譯驅動，原先以為很難參考 BSD 跟 Linux的原始碼想試圖修改 …
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 推荐：Linux下好用的截图工具screecloud  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488620 Linux下的截图工具，真的是一大堆。不过自带编辑功能的没有几个，以前有shutter，现在要启用shutter的编辑功能需要手工解决依赖问题。 现在，有了screencloud，弥补了这个缺陷。screencloud通
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7844.html 禁止游泳 :     在法庭上,法官问:"被告,当原告下河游泳的时候,你为什么乘机偷走了他的衣服?" "因为,要知道,那个地方是禁止游泳的,法官先生。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你的人生写照 : 你的人生写照:十岁会自己洗澡——猪自清；二十岁光彩照人——猪时茂；三十岁找到工作——猪立业；四十岁雇了佣人——猪得佣；五十岁会打篮球——猪投！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 骗子也可以这样解读 : 骗别人是法律问题骗亲人是道德问题君骗臣叫皇恩浩荡臣骗君叫鞠躬尽瘁父骗子叫无怨无悔子骗父叫光宗耀祖自己骗自己叫我的未来不是梦骗子不可怕,就怕骗子有文化。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4062.html 学英语 : 一次为一个初中小孩搞家教,在其英语课本上发现如下恐怖字眼:爸死（bus )爷死（yes )哥死（girls）妹死（Mis?)... ...死光（school）
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如何惩治负心人 : 如何惩治负心人:我悄悄的蒙上你的眼睛,轻轻地在你脚下放块香蕉皮,温柔地看着你踩上去,微笑地看你满地找牙!然后浅浅一笑:看你还敢不敢忘记我!
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-10
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488622 [ 1.822536 ] --- [ end Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) ------------------------------------------ 黒画面の最終行のみノートに手書きで書写しました。 只有黑色屏
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu删除系统字体后个别程序中的字变成豆腐  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488623 各位好，我目前使用的是Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS。由于系统自带的字体太多，且个别较为难看，而且我也不需要那么多，所以决定删除大部分不需要的系统自带字体。删除完之
<ssadkomk> 有人玩zfs吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如何惩治负心人 : 如何惩治负心人:我悄悄的蒙上你的眼睛,轻轻地在你脚下放块香蕉皮,温柔地看着你踩上去,微笑地看你满地找牙!然后浅浅一笑:看你还敢不敢忘记我!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哇噻！不死才怪 : 你知道我们的友情,对我充满了丰富的含意,你哭的时候我也哭,你笑的时候我也笑,你从高楼跳出去,我也会毫不犹豫的探出头去,大喊:哇噻！不死才怪！
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • （求助）kdevelop提示Declaration not found: cast   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488624 使用ubuntu的kdevelop软件，导入了#include <Eigen/Core> 和 #include <Eigen/Dense>两个包，但是出现写程序时出现 Declaration not found: cast< double >，请问是怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 流浪- 大指挥
<^k^>  ─> 官 — 2018-10-10 19:00
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mplayer倍数播放，如何保持声音不变尖变细  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488625 mplayer倍数播放，如何保持声音不变尖变细 要些什么命令？写入config 哔哩哔哩1.25，1.5倍播放，声音提速音调保持正常，mplayer如何实现 统计信息: 发表于 由 drc1234 — 2018-10-10 20:35
<ancxyfish> ／topic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 十分合算   :     有个人去看医生,医生吩咐检查一下小便。这人便从家里提来 满满一大瓶小便。医生检查后,写上了"并无异常"。 回到家里,他兴奋地向全家宣布:"我没有糖尿病,你也没有, 爸爸、妈和孩子们全都没有。"  
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 求教，vim~root/.bashrc命令退出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488629 在Ubuntu16.04的终端里执行命令 vim~root/.bashrc 后，弹出的窗口当时不知道怎么操作，然后不知道误按了什么键，就变成了下面的样子（不知为什么添加不了图片）： # HST
<^k^>  ─> t 1.0 Known Hosts database for GNU Wget. # Edit at your own risk. # <hostname>[:<port>] <incl. subdomains> <created> …
<xieqi> nick <ZOVIRTUE>
<xieqi> nick ZOD
 * xieqi 
<xieqi> exit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男子和老汉 : 一男子在闹市骑摩托撞昏了一个陌生的老汉！男子惊吓的不知所措！围观群众越来越多！突然,该男抱住老汉,声泪俱下的喊道:"爹,你等着我,我这就去给你找医生！ "说后,就跑掉了。。。老汉挣扎着愤怒的喊道:"给老子回来！ "众人纷纷感慨:"这儿子当的真
<^k^>  ─> 孝顺！ "
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • [转帖]在 Linux 下截屏并编辑的最佳工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488631 向帖文作者、译者和原网站致敬！ 在 Linux 下截屏并编辑的最佳工具 地址： https://linux.cn/article-10070-1.html 因原帖中图片和代码众多、格式严谨， 请感兴趣的朋友移步，查看原帖 。 以下
<^k^>  ─> 为内容简要： <span style="color:#00
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 安装ubuntu。开机黑屏。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488632 之前是windows加ubuntu双系统。 nv显卡。 现在是整个替换掉了。只安装ubuntu。 开机就黑屏。进入不了开机启动项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyjy0105 — 2018-10-11 18:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不是你一直吵着说要给你找个爸爸吗 : 老虎妈妈带着小老虎一只追着一只公鹿。 小老虎追得十分疲惫,就问妈妈:妈妈,咱们放着体弱的母鹿不追,为什么却偏偏追这只公鹿呢? 老虎妈妈立刻用责怪的语气说道:不是你一直吵着说要给你找个爸爸吗?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 伪装大炮 : 团长到前线检查大炮伪装情况,他发现几个战士正在灌木丛中低着头,好像在寻找什么。"你们在寻找什么?"团长问。"报告团长,昨天我们把大炮伪装得太好了,今天连我们都找不到他们了"。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 安装ubuntu。开机黑屏。——已解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488632 之前是windows加ubuntu双系统。 nv显卡。 现在是整个替换掉了。只安装ubuntu。 开机就黑屏。进入不了开机启动项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hyjy0105 — 2018-10-11 18:33
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-12
<Alaniusxb> apple masters :D
<Alaniusxb> I think debian has a working irssi-otr
<Alaniusxb> ie really humid setting
<gnustompWS> my semi tall/thin size is not common in stores.. hard to find stuff that's not baggy; however, online, I don't know how one goes about trying them. :/
<gnustompWS> sprechen sie Deustche?
<Guest37692> I guess I could do a group by on that
<Guest37692> global warming was just a hoax created by big ice cream companies
<Guest37692> furrywolf: that's an atheme decision, but if it was mine, I'd stay away of throwing a (relational) database at anything that doesn't really require one
<BiGBOi_> the "highly sensitive" in docs just means you must not share this file with anyone
<BiGBOi_> lol, M$ is going to start charging monthly fees for win10
<BiGBOi_> cant beat pbo
<BiGBOi_> then you probably want the awk
<BiGBOi_> why in the world would you want an x11 version of it
<pasky`> hello guys, quick question: I want multiple lines in my function definition to make it easier to read, how would I do that? this is what I am trying to get to work: https://pastebin.com/HhKZuF2f
<pasky`> MilkManzJourDaddy [99-Problems/A📌🚁/Falayalaralfali]: which extban are you referring to?
<pasky`> ah, same as me
<pasky`> superconductors are so weird
<pasky`> https://twitter.com/shwayest/status/1041704226295033859
<ubrl> pasky`: ⇪ 取标题 404 Not Found
<TheLugalxb> even the button is different
<TheLugalxb> burzos:  sure, in that a FIN will be sent
<tardybaker> and what does it do?
<tardybaker> zap0, yes, you can see, there is a compiler error when I use the printf function
<Tranquility> Then I drew it wrong.
<Tranquility> I will have to change the file names to Hex(I was doing a binary file name based on the inputs given from buttons)
<Tranquility> and has a web interface
<Tranquility>  She shows her face every couple months wanting some affection
<Tranquility> Is doing `struct_a->attribute_a` any considerable faster than `struct_a->middle->another->attribute_a` even if I'm doing it thousands of times?
<Tranquility> but I don't think that affects all the components
<ksft> or do you do the marker in the prusa i3 trick
<ksft> 4K UHD only gets like 4 or 5 FPS
<Sispeo> kurahaupo: Yes sir, that's why i got stoked when I heard him/her say it. 4 months of class + that project is pretty big if you look at it in designing + development + db aspects.
<Sispeo> SLegion: Depends on what the list of ips are like.  Do you have newlines separating stuff?  Do you want to preserve it?
<Sispeo> (also what if c is in an arbitrary position, sure youd have to implement it a bit differnt))
<Sispeo> ilmari: uhm, ok thanks
<Sispeo> yes, I had it all set up there and I have port forwarding set up on pfSense
<Sispeo> Not their exact values.
<eboda> looks like udev is crashing
<eboda> let me try that -i path/to/priv/key
<dshinWl> һuᥒger is nഠt ԁоiᥒɡ Alⅼаh ⅰѕ ԁοiᥒɡ
<dshinWl> curious if it's still happening. +r works
<dshinWl> I could have set it to anything I guess but I was using a predefined sketch that I had no confidence in altering as I am not a coder
<aty`> I think I see where they're getting "second time", they mean because the 2nd example is run sequentially after the first
<aty`> It worked after i left conversation with bot and reinvited it
<aty`> via ssh command by ip
<fryguybo1> it wasn't as bad as their hard drives
<fryguybo1> OK, so unclassified is partitioned into multiple tables. And the planner is scanning some of the partitions.
<fryguybo1> ARMIGER1: You can try +r.
<kolinsDA> rts-sander: Ah! I was using the options in the wrong place... Thanks!
<kolinsDA> dimoxa - 93.244.34.9 (DE - netname: DTAG-DIAL102)
<kolinsDA> best way to protest against a company is not to buy their product/service
<garyzeassholeVI> we need it to become a business
<garyzeassholeVI> already happened to me, it was a pain in the ass
<garyzeassholeVI> so set -f first.
<garyzeassholeVI> bizarre questions make one think outside of the box
<CatatronicAd> plаnеtѕ are ᥒot dഠiᥒg Αllɑh is dⲟіᥒg
<CatatronicAd> or similar
<CatatronicAd> aclaivi: Arch is good, as long as you don't run into SystemD issues like I did. Works perfectly fine on my Desktop, but I need to avoid it fro my laptop.
<CatatronicAd> It ain't bad. All metal.
<CatatronicAd> so i cant +R
<CatatronicAd> zphinx: we aren't a general lookup service.
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-13
<Gammapi> Hi,想请教一个ZNC的问题
<Gammapi> 我通过编译后成功安装了，能够看到web界面。
<Gammapi> 直接敲命令退出再连上可以看到以前的结果
<Gammapi> 但是在网页端与官网给出的图不太一样，看不到任何已经follow的channel
<Gammapi> 官网的图：https://pasteboard.co/HId73Y3.png
<Gammapi> 我的网页截图：https://pasteboard.co/HId8eVT.png
<midorikawa> hi
<ubrl> midorikawa:点点点.  21:23
<Gammapi> Hi
<ubrl> Gammapi:点点点.  06:52
<Gammapi> ????
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-14
<Gammapi> dfsdfsdf/exit
<kuji> 哈喽，有在线聊天的没有
<kuji> 有人健在否？
<tiimmm> kuji: 估计没人聊八卦。
<kuji> 随便聊聊嘛，大晚上说话的人都没有
<kuji> 聊天了，都出来冒泡了
<AAABC> LI
<AAABC> chat
<AAABC> fo you?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-07
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: ping
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-08
<chenhq2005> ubuntu的gnome是配置过的来着？
<chenhq2005> 好像标准的gnome并不是这个样子的
<handsome_feng> 大家好，请问这里有有Ubuntu上传权限的人吗？
<handsome_feng> chenhq2005, Ubuntu默认启用了gnome插件，好像是dash-to-dock之类的
<handsome_feng> gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
<chenhq2005> handsome_feng 谢谢
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-09
<nopshore> .
<nopshore> .
<netpppp> 好冷清啊
<netpppp> w/c
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-11
<xiaoji> 下午好各位
<qxchuckle> 下午好
<xiaoji> 您知道怎么统计ubuntu软件中心的软件数量么
<DawnFantasy> 好奇一下，linuxsir的bbs啥时候消失的？
<XiJinping> Oooooh hawooooo
<XiJinping> Falun Gong organs are the shit XD
<XiJinping> Right China?
<skraito> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO394pigevU
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-12
<lichen1864> linuxba
<lichen1864> l
<lichen1864> 进去了
<lichen1864> 有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-13
<Amiona>  Chat 40+   ->  https://soo.gd/room40plus
<york68> 版主，http://tinyurl.com/ask-smart访问不了
<lucio_ma> This is a test message
<lucio_ma> new message
<wowincredible> 你好
<wowincredible> hi all
<wowincredible> do you kno about stuff like
<wowincredible> 1989年天安门广场大屠杀
<wowincredible> The 1989 Tiananmen Square Massacre on June 4th ?
<wowincredible> its a good one
